# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων απο OTE

## trojy

Λίγη θεωρία για αρχή. (Απλά, χονδρικά, για να καταλάβαινει και ο μη σχετικός τι λέμε.)

Όταν είναι να σταλεί κάποια πληροφορία σε δίκτυο ακολουθείται η εξής διαδικασία:

1. Η πληροφορία πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί σε μια διάταξη που λέγεται πακέτο και περιέχει την πληροφορία, τον αποστολέα, τον παραλήπτη, και κάποιες άλλες πληροφορίες για την αποστολή.

2. Εάν το μεγεθος της πακέτου είναι μεγαλύτερο από το όριο που το ονομαζουμε MTU τότε η πληροφορία μεταφέρεται σε περισσότερα του ενός πακέτα. Στο ADSL το MTU συνήθως είναι 1500 bytes, δηλαδή το μέγιστο μέγεθος πακέτου είναι 1500 bytes

3. Συνήθως μια εφαρμογή που είναι time-critical προτιμά να στέλνει συνεχώς μικρή ποσότητα πληροφορίας πχ παιχνίδια, voip, remote-desktop,κλπ, άρα και μικρά πακέτα, ενώ μια εφαρμογή που δεν την ενδιαφέρει η καλυστέρηση μαζεύει πληροφορία σε μεγάλα πακέτα, πχ downloading, web browsing, mail downloading, κλπ

Τα πακέτα σχετίζονται με το bandwidth της γραμμής (384,512,1024) μας με τον εξής τύπο (εάν δεχτούμε ότι για ένα επιλεγμένο χρονικό διάστημα όλα τα πακέτα που δεχόμαστε έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος):

bandwidth γραμμής=αριθμός πακέτων Χ (μέγεθος πακέτου + επιβάρυνση σηματοδοσίας πρωτοκόλλων IP,ADSL,ATM,PPP)

Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι όσο μικρότερο μέγεθος πακέτα χρησιμοποιούμε τόσο χάνουμε σε ωφέλημο bandwidth λόγω της σηματοδοσίας των πρωτοκόλλων για κάθε πακέτο. Απλα τώρα εάν σε μια γραμμή κάνουμε download με 21ΚΒ/sec τοτε χονδρικά μπορούμε να λάβουμε:
10 πακέτα των 2100 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
20 πακέτα των 1000 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
40 πακέτα των 450 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
80 πακέτα των 150 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
150 πακέτα των 50 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο κ.ο.κ

Το πρόβλημα το οποίο κουβεντάζουμε έχει να κάνει με την εμφάνιση ενός περιορισμού στο αριθμό των πακέτων που μπορούμε να λάβουμε με την ADSL γραμμή μας ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους αυτών.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν αυτός ο περιορισμός είναι 30πακέτα/δεπτερόλεπτο τότε μπορούμε να έχουμε download ενδεικτικά:
Με πακέτα των 0 bytes πληροφορίας = 0.8ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 36 bytes πληροφορίας = 1.8ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 100 bytes πληροφορίας = 3.7ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 164 bytes πληροφορίας = 5.6ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 228 bytes πληροφορίας = 7.5ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 484 bytes πληροφορίας = 15ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 996 bytes πληροφορίας = 30ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 1472 bytes πληροφορίας = 43.9ΚΒ/sec
To τελευταίο δεν το λαμβάνουμε ποτέ σε μια 384 γραμμή γιατί ξεπερνουμε το bandwidth της γραμμής.

Προσοχή: δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή κατεβάζετε (web download) με πχ 30ΚΒ/sec ότι χρησιμοποιούνται πακέτα των 512 Bytes. Απλά, το πιο πιθανό είστε σε ένα DSLAM με πολυ΄φορτωμένη γραμμή.

Η υπαρξη περιορισμού πακέτων εχει πολλές παρενέργιες:
1. Δεν παίζουν εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν πολλά και μικρά πακέτα.

2. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει πλήρη χρήση του bandwidth της γραμμής εάν χρησιμοποιούνται μικρά πακέτα.

3. Μπορεί κάποιος κακόβουλος να στέλνει στο router σας 30 πακέτα των 0 Bytes ανα δεπτερόλεπτο και απλά η γραμμή σας με ένα <1ΚΒ/sec flood είναι αδύνατο να χρησιμοποιηθεί από εσάς.

Επίσης, στη σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ δεν περιλαμβάνεται περιορισμός πακέτων αλλά μόνο περιορισμός bandwidth, αρα αυτό ή θεωρείται βλάβη ή θεωρείται παράβαση της σύμβασης.

Συγκεκριμένα, όμως το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεται έχει συνοπτικά τα εξής:

1. Το πρόβλημα αφορά τεκμηριωμένα μέχρι στιγμής UDP πακέτα. Πιθανό, είναι να συμβαίνει και σε ICMP & TCP 
πακέτα, αναμένονται αποτελέσματα δοκιμών

2. Αφορά περιορισμό εισερχόμενων UDP πακέτων και ισχύει για όλες τις ταχύτητες 1024/512/384 και συμβαίνει τόσο σε PPPoATM όσο και σε PPPoE

3. Δεν είναι συγκεκριμένος αριθμός πακέτων και φαίνεται να σχετίζεται με DSLAM ή με ΑΤΜ δίκτυο

4. Δεν συμβαίνει όλες τις ημέρες ή ώρες της ημέρας

5. Γίνεται με τουλάχιστον 3 διαφορετικές εταιρίες ADSL routers

6. Συμβαίνει σίγουρα με ISP forthnet/HOL/ACN/ΟΤΕnet/Tellas και γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (+χονδρικώς αγορασμένες)

7. Δεν αφορά μόνο εφαρμογές VoIP. Δεν παίζουν εφαρμογές π.χ.Netop School, παιχνίδια που βασίζονται σε UDP επικοινωνία. Εάν σε voip παιζουν μόνο codecs με 30ms frames πχ. G723, iLBC και δεν παίζουν άλλα codecs όπως G711, G729, G726 τότε σχεδόν σίγουρα συμβαίνει και σε έσάς.

8. Μπορείτε να το ελέγξετε εάν συμβαίνει (Thanks psyxakias) : http://www.psyxakias.com/adslgr/pps-tutorial.gif

9. Πιθανώς να οφείλεται σε ρύθμιση της χωρητικότητας των ATM 

10. Καλό είναι να εάν δηλώσετε την βλάβη στο 121 να την περιγραψετε σαφώς γιατί θα βρεθείτε να πληρώνετε "άσκοπη μετάβαση τεχνικού". Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος κέντρικά και όχι από τα κατά τόπους κέντρα διαχείρησης ADSL του ΟΤΕ

Τα παραπάνω προκύπτουν από προσωπικές μετρήσεις, αναφορές στο forum από μετρήσεις που έγιναν από άλλους πλην εμού και από αναφορές από άλλους χρήστες.



Χρήσιμα posts:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...p;postcount=13
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...p;postcount=45
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...p;postcount=63
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...p;postcount=76
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...p;postcount=91
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=117
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=123
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=128
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=181
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=288
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=289
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=290
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=297
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=298
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=331
[τα παραπάνω URLs αντιστοιχούν στα πιο βασικά posts που έχουν επιλεχθεί μέχρι το post 392. 
Για να συνεχίσετε την ανάγνωση του θέματος με έναν σχετικό μπούσουλα, συνεχίστε από εδώ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=20827&page=27

*Ακολουθούν στοιχεία που δημοσιποιήθηκαν  πριν την 15/10/2005 *

Σε συνέχεια του http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...0&page=1&pp=15
Σας παραθέτω το e-mail που έστειλα στις 12/09/05 στο support της forthnet...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Προς κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο, 
Η αποστολή του παρόντος μηνύματος γίνεται για την ενημέρωση μου πάνω στο πρόβλημα που είχα δηλώσει σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μου με το Customer Support της εταιρίας σας.
Είμαι πελάτης σας, και τα στοιχεία μου είναι τα παρακάτω:
Username: ΧΧΧΧ POP (Σημείο Παρουσίας): HER Τύπος Συνδρομής: FORTHNET ADSL 1BILL 384 DYNAMIC Roaming (Περιαγωγή): Μη ενεργή IP Διεύθυνση: Δυναμική Ημερομηνία Έναρξης Συνδρομής: ΧΧ ΧΧΧ 2005 Ημερομηνία Λήξης Συνδρομής: ΧΧ ΧΧΧ 2005
Όσον αφορά το πρόβλημα μου, ξεκίνησε στις 06/09/05.  Ο βασικός λόγος που χρησιμοποιώ την adsl είναι η εκμετάλλευση των VOIP εφαρμογών. Για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο, από εκείνη τη χρονική στιγμή και έπειτα, και σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας η χρήση voip εφαρμογών διέκοπτε τη σύνδεση μου με το δίκτυο σας. Πιο αναλυτικά, για τη διάγνωση του προβλήματος: 
Κάνοντας ένα απλό test, ping –t  194.219.252.144 (bbras.ath.forthnet), και παράλληλα τρέχοντας το πρόγραμμα της voipbuster (ας πούμε το 2.0 build 166 - το οποίο δεν έχει σημασία γιατί το ίδιο γίνεται και με άλλα προγράμματα ή με τη χρηση εξειδικευμένων συσκευών [sipura/ linksys] ή με τη χρήση του Asterisk) θα παρατηρήσετε ότι.
1. Αρχικα οι χρόνοι είναι αρκετά καλοί
2. Στη συνέχεια υπάρχει σταδιακή αύξηση του ping response ( 60 ms -->100 -->500 -->1000-->10000 --->30000). H αύξηση αυτή είναι ανεξάρτητη του traffic που γίνεται (~3 kb/s up/down). 
3. Έπειτα παρουσιάζεται packet loss (γύρω στα ~6-7 πακέτα).
4. Χάνεται προσωρινά η σύνδεση με το bbras/ ISP.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
1)
κάνοντας ping στο bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr [194.219.252.144]
Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 48ms, Maximum = 57ms, Average = 53ms
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2) Τρέχω οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα που συνδέεται με VOIP
C:\Documents and Settings\TROjY>ping -t 194.219.252.144
Pinging 194.219.252.144 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=569ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1013ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1340ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=2098ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=3109ms TTL=254
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=782ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=554ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=962ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=658ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=101ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=254
Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
Packets: Sent = 39, Received = 18, Lost = 21 (53% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 3109ms, Average = 654ms
Όταν έχω ping time out, δεν είναι μόνο για τα ICMP πακέτα του ping, αλλά και για τα tcp/udp. Κοινώς, δεν βλέπω ούτε ιστοσελίδες, ούτε δίκτυο. Για να επανέλθει η γραμμή χρειάζεται να κλείσω την εφαρμογή. 
Σε αντίστοιχη δημοσίευση προσωπικού μου φίλου, και για τον ευκολότερο εντοπισμό του προβλήματος σας παραθέτω το ακόλουθο τμήμα από την δημοσίευση του: 

*******************
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...0&page=3&pp=15
Διαθέτω HOL συνδρομή και έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και μια βδομάδα σταθερα, νωριτέρα περιοδικά (ερχοταν-εφευγε).
Δοκίμασα voipbuster, broadvoice, voipjet τόσο μέσω αστερισκ όσο και αυτόνομα με τα ίδια σχεδόν αποτελέσματα.
Εχοντας μια καρτα της ACN δοκίμασα ταυτόχρονα και μεσω acn. παρόμοια πράγματα, με μόνη εξαίρεση την voipjet που ηταν ελάχιστα πιο υποφερτή.
Για κάποιο λόγο που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ φαίνεται να γεμιζει τελειως το buffer στον ISP/BBRAS/DSLAM με τα δεδομένα που έρχονται σε μένα. 
Κάθε αλλο traffic είχε ελεγμένα κοπεί από την πλευρά μου και δοκίμασα με codecs: G729, GSM, G711 που με εξαίρεση το τελευταίο παίζουν ακόμη και από ISDN
Πήρα την HOL και παρά την διαθεση τους να με βοηθήσουν δεν φάνηκε να μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως γίνεται αυτό. Μου ζητήθηκε να στείλω μηνυμα στο support τους με ότι βρήσκω αναλυτικά και μάλλον θα το κάνω από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη. Επίσης, μου είπαν και το εξής όμορφο, ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση για τέτοιες εφαρμογές σε συνδρομές για DSL
*********************

Σας ενημερώνω επίσης, ότι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα αντιμετωπίζουν και άλλοι χρήστες σας. Γνωρίζω προσωπικά άλλους 4 χρήστες της forthnet με το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα. Οι ρυθμίσεις τόσο σε εμένα, όσο και στους γνωστούς μου είναι ελεγμένες με όλες τις πιθανές συνδεσμολογίες και ρυθμίσεις. 
Έχω καταλήξει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι από την πλευρά της forthnet (ή του ΟΤΕ). Έχοντας όμως το “1 bill”, η forthnet είναι υπεύθυνη προς σε εμένα για την γραμμή που παρέχεται από τον ΟΤΕ. Κοινώς, θα πρέπει να δηλωθεί η οποιαδήποτε «βλάβη» από εσάς. 
Θα ήθελα να τονίσω το γεγονός ότι τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες voip, τις χρησιμοποιώ δίχως πρόβλημα για πάνω από 3 μήνες. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να υποπτευθεί ότι η ευρύτερη διάδοση της υπηρεσίας (δημοσιοποίηση στο περιοδικό RAM Σεπτεμβρίου), θα μπορούσε να προμηνύει απώλεια εσόδων τόσο από τη forthnet (voip-forthnet/telephony) όσο και από τον ΟΤΕ.  Υπάρχει δηλαδή το κίνητρο για να «περιοριστούν» υπηρεσίες όπως η voipbuster ή αντίστοιχες.
Ως νέος επιχειρηματίας, θέλω να εκμεταλλευθώ τα πλεονεκτήματα που δίνονται με τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Σκοπεύω να συμμετάσχω στο πρόγραμμα «Δικτυωθείτε» που προϋποθέτει δίχρονη επιλογή φορέα παροχής Internet. 
Θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε για τις ενέργειες που σχεδιάζετε να κάνετε καθώς και για το πότε υπολογίζετε να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα του γεμίσματος των buffer στο incoming traffic. 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά,
χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Έπειτα, έστειλα 2ο συμπληρωματικό e-mail που τους ενημερώνω ότι το πρόβλημα δεν περιορίζεται στις Voip εφαρμογές, αλλά se όλες τις εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλο αριθμό UDP πακέτων, όπως το net-op School , προγράμματα απομακρυσμένης διαχείρισης και παιχνίδια.
Σήμερα (14/09/05) είχα και πρόβλημα στη χρήση του Skype... 
Τέλος, επισημαίνω τα άθλια pings στο bbras : 
Ping statistics for 194.219.252.147:
Packets: Sent = 29, Received = 29, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 65ms, Maximum = 125ms, Average = 76ms

----------


## Spyrosss

Tι router έχεις; Έχεις δοκιμάσει αλλον;

----------


## trojy

> Tι router έχεις; Έχεις δοκιμάσει αλλον;


Slackware 10.1 κάνει την δουλειά του router. Το έχω δοκιμάσει με όλες τις πιθανές συνδεσμολογίες. Το ίδιο έχουν κάνει και άλλοι χρήστες που αντιμετωπίζουν ανάλογα προβλήματα. Δεν είναι από την πλευρά των πελατών.

----------


## ela002

Τα ίδια προβλήματα εχω κι εγω, το latency ανεβαίνει με μερικα connections 3000 και μετα time out. Όλα άρχισαν μολις τέλειωσε το καλοκαίρι...πριν έπαιζε χωρίς πρόβλημα με 100+ connections

----------


## psalt10

Εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες δεν μπορώ να κάνω ούτε ενα τηλέφωνο , περιοχή Ανω Ιλίσια , σε επικοινωνία με τη HOL μου είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα είναι του ΟΤΕ , έχω το ZOOM X5V με το Grandstream 486 , έχει κανείσ άλλος το ιδιο πρόβλημα ;

----------


## chatasos

Welcome to the club  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20827

ΥΓ: Θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο αν έγραφες και τα 4 πρώτα ψηφία του τηλεφώνου σου.

----------


## chatasos

Όλοι εσείς που έχετε παρόμοια προβλήματα, καλό θα είναι να το αναφέρετε στον isp σας και να τον πιέσετε να επικοινωνήσει με τον ΟΤΕ, μιας και το "πρόβλημα" είναι σχετικά γνωστό.

Αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο, γράφτε και τα 4 πρώτα ψηφία (μαζί με τον κωδικό περιοχής) του τηλεφώνου σας εδώ...

----------


## LION_III

Και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω. Μετά την αλλαγή 3 ISP έχω καταλήξει ότι δεν πρόκειται για πρόβλημα από πλευράς ISP αλλά από ΟΤΕ. Το θέμα είναι ότι ούτε αυτοί (ΟΤΕ) δεν ξέρουν σε τι οφείλεται. Η γραμμή είναι στο όνομά μου και έχω δηλώσει βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ πάνω απο 5 φορές. Κοιτάνε τη γραμμή από τα κεντρικά, βλέπουν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά μη μπορώντας να το λύσουν βρίσκουν πάντα κάποια δικαιλογία και δεν κάνουν τίποτα. Τώρα τους έχω δηλώσει πάλι βλάβη και περιμένω νεότερα.....

----------


## psalt10

tα 4 πρωτα νουμερα είναι  7711

----------


## hostolis

Κι εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω, αλλα αυτο υπάρχει απο τον Απρίλιο κοντά.  2310944xxx Πρέπει να παίζει πίτα DSLAM.

----------


## anon

Λοιπόν οι δικές μου μετρήσεις.

Θεσσαλονίκη, ADSL 512/128, με Forthnet pings στον bbras-the-01L0.forthnet.gr μου δίνει
min/avg/max/mdev = 18.270/563.141/1150.229/370.152 ms

Αθήνα, ADSL 1024/256 με Otenet, pings στον athe730p-l0.otenet.net μου δίνει
min/avg/max/mdev = 28.764/36.312/67.779/9.764 ms
Aθήνα, ίδιο σημείο, με ΑΡΥΣ 384/128 (ναί έχω δύο  :Very Happy:  ) σε Forthnet bbras-ath-01L0.forthnet.gr
 min/avg/max/mdev = 33.657/38.051/45.564/2.876 ms

Της Αθήνας το DSLAM είναι SIEMENS A' Αν.Αττικής, Κωλέτη 2.

Συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

EDIT: Εβαλα και μετρήσεις Forthnet απο το ίδιο σημειο με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στην Αθήνα.

----------


## LION_III

> Κι εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω, αλλα αυτο υπάρχει απο τον Απρίλιο κοντά.  2310944xxx Πρέπει να παίζει πίτα DSLAM.


Καρμπόν... και εγώ από Απρίλιο παιδεύομαι με το πρόβλημα...

----------


## chatasos

Δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω να έχετε καταλάβει ακριβώς το πρόβλημα.

Μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές (που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά udp πακέτα) οι οποίες την ώρα που λειτουργούν, δεν επιτρέπουν να περάσει τίποτα άλλο από την γραμμή.... ΕΝΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## LION_III

> Δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω να έχετε καταλάβει ακριβώς το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές (που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά udp πακέτα) οι οποίες την ώρα που λειτουργούν, δεν επιτρέπουν να περάσει τίποτα άλλο από την γραμμή.... ΕΝΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ!!!!


Όπως VoIP, P2P, Games κτλ.... ενώ δεν χρησιμοποιείς όλο το bandwidth της γραμμής, αυξάνεται το latency έως ότου μένει φυτό. Για να επανέλθει πρέπει να σταματήσεις να στέλνεις/λαμβάνεις τα πακετάκια π.χ. κλείνοντας την εφαρμογή. Δεν κατάλαβα σε τι δεν συμφωνούμε??

----------


## chatasos

Τα p2p και τα Games δεν μπορείς να τα εντάξεις εύκολα σε αυτή την κατηγορία, γιατί:

1) Ίσως να χρησιμοποιούν tcp πακέτα
2) Ίσως να ανοίγουν πολλαπλά ταυτόχρονα connections

Πιο πολύ αναφέρομαι όμως στους άλλους φίλους, που ανέφεραν πιθανό μπούκωμα του dslam.

----------


## ela002

Πόσα connections ; ? Βάζω ενα torrent me 4 connection tcp και πάει 4000msec το latecny. Κατεβάζω ftp ένα αρχείο και πάει 2000 msec το latency

----------


## chatasos

> Πόσα connections ; ? Βάζω ενα torrent me 4 connection tcp και πάει 4000msec το latecny. Κατεβάζω ftp ένα αρχείο και πάει 2000 msec το latency


Μπορείς να κάνεις (5-6 φορές συνεχόμενα) το παρακάτω την στιγμή που έχεις πρόβλημα?


```
netstat -a | find /C "ESTABLISHED"
netstat -a | find /C "WAIT"
```

Επίσης, όπως έγραψα και στην αρχή, καλό θα είναι όποιος έχει πρόβλημα να επικοινωνήσει με τον isp του και να του το αναφέρει με όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## LION_III

> Τα p2p και τα Games δεν μπορείς να τα εντάξεις εύκολα σε αυτή την κατηγορία, γιατί:
> 
> 1) Ίσως να χρησιμοποιούν tcp πακέτα
> 2) Ίσως να ανοίγουν πολλαπλά ταυτόχρονα connections


1) Ναι χρησιμοποιούν και tcp πακέτα, αλλά αυτό από μόνο του δεν δικαιολογεί αυτή τη συμπεριφορά της γραμμής. 

2) Αυτό είναι το όλο θέμα. Η μη ανεκτικότητα της γραμμής σε ταυτόχρονα γρήγορα connections.

----------


## chatasos

> 1) Ναι χρησιμοποιούν και tcp πακέτα, αλλά αυτό από μόνο του δεν δικαιολογεί αυτή τη συμπεριφορά της γραμμής. 
> 
> 2) Αυτό είναι το όλο θέμα. Η μη ανεκτικότητα της γραμμής σε ταυτόχρονα γρήγορα connections.


Γι'αυτό γράφω να μην μπερδεύουμε τα προβλήματα.
Αυτό είναι "αναμενόμενη" συμπεριφορά μπουκωμένης γραμμής.

----------


## trojy

> Όλοι εσείς που έχετε παρόμοια προβλήματα, καλό θα είναι να το αναφέρετε στον isp σας και να τον πιέσετε να επικοινωνήσει με τον ΟΤΕ, μιας και το "πρόβλημα" είναι σχετικά γνωστό.
> 
> Αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο, γράφτε και τα 4 πρώτα ψηφία (μαζί με τον κωδικό περιοχής) του τηλεφώνου σας εδώ...



Μετά από επικοινωνία με τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ συμπαιρένω ότι ο chatasos έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. 
1ον) Η βλάβη εστιάζεται στο τμήμα που ελέγχεται από τον ΟΤΕ.
2ον) Η βλάβη αυτή απαιτεί εξειδικευμένους τεχνικούς από "εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες"
3ον) Για να δηλωθεί ως πρόβλημα από τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ στον εξωτερικό συνεργάτη, πρέπει να υπάρχει μία "μαζική" νύξη στο customer support των ISP (π.χ. forthnet/HOL/ACN/Otenet)

Εγώ είμαι στο 2810221***
ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΟΜΕΝΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ PM (Private Message) ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΟΥΣ. Δεσμεύομαι να παρουσιάσω τα τηλέφωνα και όποια άλλα παρεχόμενα στοιχεία,μόνο στις τεχνικές ομάδες των Forthnet (ISP που χρησιμοποιώ) και του ΟΤΕ. Θα μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω για διάστημα μέχρι 30 ημέρες, και αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο χρειαστεί παράταση, θα πρέπει να έχω ξανά τη συγκατάθεση σας.

----------


## FifthBaby

Παρομοιο προβλημα αντιμετοπιζουμε και εμεις απο αργυρουπολη 210-99ΧΧΧΧΧ
υπαρχουν αλλοι αργυρουπολιτες;
Αληθεια chatassos γιατι τρωω timeouts οταν βαζω 40 snaps σε ελληνικο server - (NTUA) Quake 3 arena.Ενω ολοι εχουν 30 ping εγω παντα εχω 100 επειδη δεν μπορω να βαλω 40 snaps ,στα 40 μου κολαει - τρωει ping timeouts,στα 29 ομως παιζει μια χαρα αλλα με 100 ping....ξερεις τπτ;

----------


## Lagman

Από Ηλιούπολη 21097..... Isp forthnet 384. ο σερβερ που συνδεόμουν είναι και αυτός σε forthnet… όταν συνδεόμουνα στον server να παίξω counter strike source ενώ τα network settings ήταν απόλυτα σωστά έπιανα ping 13.000 !!! και περίμενα να πέσει  βέβαια δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τιποτα... εχθές και προχθές έχει πέσει κάπως πιάνω 3000  600 500 200 300 αλλά πέφτει... 

και στο counter strike source είναι πολύ σημαντικό το ping  :Sad:  τι μπορώ να κάνω για να έχω καλύτερο ping ? έχω crypto f200 υπάρχει router που θα δώ διαφορα στο ping ??

Δεν είχα τίποτα άλλο ανοιχτό ώστε να μου τρώει bandwidth , spyware,virus clean.

----------


## globalnoise

Τα ίδια και εγώ... 210883ΧΧΧΧ

On-line games και άλλα διάφορα mikro-pingata προγράμματα σέρνοντε...

----------


## chatasos

Ρε παιδιά, μην το παιδεύουμε το θέμα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι συγκεκριμένο.

_
Χωρίς να έχετε τίποτα ανοιχτό, αρχίζετε ένα ping στον bras που είσαστε συνδεδεμένοι.

Παρατηρείτε τους χρόνους στο ping.

Ανοίγετε κάποια εφαρμογή η οποία ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ καταλαμβάνει μικρό μέρος του bandwidth της γραμμής σας (με άλλο λόγια πρέπει να βρείτε τρόπο να παρακολουθείτε την κατανάλωση bw της γραμμής σας, π.χ. dumeter).

Παρακολουθείτε τα ανοιχτά connections στο pc σας δίνοντας (5-6 φορές συνεχόμενα) σε dos-prompt:


```
netstat -an | find /C "ESTABLISHED"
netstat -an | find /C "WAIT"
```

Αρχίζουν να αυξάνονται οι χρόνοι στο ping ενώ εμφανίζονται και timeouts.

Την ίδια ώρα δεν δουλεύει καθόλου η σύνδεσή σας στο internet.
_

Αν συμβαίνουν τα παραπάνω, τα μαζεύετε ως αποδείξεις και τα στέλνετε στον isp σας αναφέροντας το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα.


ΥΓ: Καλά κάνει ο trojy και προσπαθεί να μαζέψει πληροφορίες, αλλά αν αυτές είναι λανθασμένες, θα δράσουν ανασταλτικά στην επίλυση του προβλήματος.

----------


## trojy

> ΥΓ: Καλά κάνει ο trojy και προσπαθεί να μαζέψει πληροφορίες, αλλά αν αυτές είναι λανθασμένες, θα δράσουν ανασταλτικά στην επίλυση του προβλήματος.



Δοκιμάστε να κάνετε:
ping -t www.sport.gr       [στο command line] 
Έπειτα τρέξτε το Skype(www.skype.com) ή το Voipbuster (www.voipbuster.com)

Αν η ανταπόκριση που έχετε από τα pings αυξάνει συνεχώς.. όπως λ.χ..

30 ms --> 100 ms ---> 1000 ms ---->2000 ms --->3000 ms ---->ping time out

Τότε στείλτε μου PM. Για οποιεσδήποτε απορίες, στη διάθεση σας.

----------


## globalnoise

Δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια chatasos,παιδιά λέτε πως αυτή η συμπεριφορά με τα packets δεν έχει σχέση με το πιταρισμα του DSLAM? Γιατί όμως όποτε παρατηρώ χαμηλά pings ("αδειάζει" το DSLAM)  το πρόβλημα αυτό εξαλείφεται πάντα?

Το αντιμετωπίζω από περίπου Μάρτιο... τι θα γίνει για να λυθεί?  :Whistling:  

Αύριο αν βρω χρόνο θα κάνω και τα tests που μου ζητήσατε...

----------


## multi4net

Πράγματι το ίδιο πρόβλημα και στο Περιστέρι σε Siemens DSLAM και με HOL εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες σχεδόν. Σήμερα Πέμπτη κάπως καλύτερα λειτουργεί το voipbuster. Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να εστιάζεται στον ΟΤΕ γιατί από το Φεβρουάριο του 2004 μέχρι και τώρα βλέπω σταδιακή πτώση της απόδοσης της γραμμής μου με εξαίρεση τη περίοδο του καλοκαιριού. Μάλλον πολλοί θα προτιμούσαν να είναι οι τιμές στα επίπεδα τα περυσινά :-).

----------


## trojy

> Πράγματι το ίδιο πρόβλημα και στο Περιστέρι σε Siemens DSLAM και με HOL εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες σχεδόν. Σήμερα Πέμπτη κάπως καλύτερα λειτουργεί το voipbuster. Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να εστιάζεται στον ΟΤΕ γιατί από το Φεβρουάριο του 2004 μέχρι και τώρα βλέπω σταδιακή πτώση της απόδοσης της γραμμής μου με εξαίρεση τη περίοδο του καλοκαιριού. Μάλλον πολλοί θα προτιμούσαν να είναι οι τιμές στα επίπεδα τα περυσινά :-).


Αν είναι εύκολο σε παρακαλώ να τρέξεις μερικά pings - και παράλληλα κάποια UDP-αδηφάγα εντολή και να μου στείλεις τα αποτελέσματα σου, σε PM. Είναι σημαντικό επίσης, να την αφήσεις και λίγη ώρα ανοιχτή.

----------


## multi4net

Αγαπητέ Trojy τα pings προς forthnet τέτοια ώρα 1 και 20 π.μ. κυμαίνονται από 21-26ms. Γενικά μετά τις 12 το βράδυ τα προβλήματα του voip εξαλείφονται. Έχω την εντύπωση πάντως ότι με WIN2003 έχω πολύ καλύτερες επιδόσεις σε voip προγράμματα. Πολλές φορές ψάχνουμε να βρούμε το πρόβλημα σε εμάς αλλά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σίγουρα δεν φταίμε εμείς.

----------


## pajoee

Καλησπέρα και από μένα.
Το πρόβλημα που περιγράφετε παρουσιάστηκε και σε μένα τις τελευταίες μέρες. 
Πιο συγκεκριμένα στο παιχνίδι Live for Speed που μετά από λίγο είχα disconnection. Κάνοντας ping -t www.forthnet.gr παρατήρησα ότι μόλις έμπαινα σε κάποιον server το ping άρχιζε να μεγαλώνει μέχρι που έκανε time out. Χωρίς να είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε κάποιον server το ping έμενε σταθερά στα 100ms. Εννοείται ότι εκείνη την στιγμή δεν έτρεχε καμιά άλλη εφαρμογή. Στην συνέχεια συνδέθηκα με dial-up και το πρόβλημα εξαφανίστηκε. Όταν ξαναδοκίμασα την DSL το πρόβλημα επανήλθε. Δοκίμασα restart τον router, pc, netmod.. τίποτα... τα ping στο θεό και timeout. Πρέπει πάντως να πω ότι μετά τις 12 περίπου το βράδυ τα πράγματα βελτιώθηκαν σημαντικά και κατά τις 1 τα ξημερώματα μπορούσα και έπαιζα χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Από τα υπόλοιπα που διάβασα πάντως φαίνεται ότι σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...

Φιλικά,

Γιάννης

----------


## LION_III

Εμένα πάντως ούτε μετά τις 1 διορθώνεται, πάντα time-outs όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα....@@##$%@@ τον ΟΤΕ... online gaming γιοκ....

----------


## trojy

> Εμένα πάντως ούτε μετά τις 1 διορθώνεται, πάντα time-outs όλη μέρα κάθε μέρα....@@##$%@@ τον ΟΤΕ... online gaming γιοκ....


Δεν διαφωνώ.  Το πρόβλημα σου όμως είναι ανεξάρτητο και διαφορετικό από το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεται στον τίτλο.

Η λύση βέβαια είναι κοινή... γκρίνια!

----------


## manosfk

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ.
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ  ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΑ UDP PAKETA ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ VOIP BUSTER .ΕΧΩ ΗΔΗ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΕΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ FORTHNET.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ 2810236***.  :Evil:  


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ,  MANOS

----------


## LION_III

> Δεν διαφωνώ.  Το πρόβλημα σου όμως είναι ανεξάρτητο και διαφορετικό από το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεται στον τίτλο.
> 
> Η λύση βέβαια είναι κοινή... γκρίνια!


Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο διάβαζε όλο το thread προτού γράφεις....έχω το πρόβημα που περιγράφεται στο τίτλο. 

Μα επιτέλους καταλάβετε οτι δεν είναι ανάγκη να εμφανίζεται μόνο σε όσους έχουν VoIP. 
Μπορεί να εμφανιστεί σε οποιονδήποτε χρησημοποιεί οπιοιδήποτε πρόγραμμα που κάνει παραπάνω από 1 connection ταυτόχρονα, που δημιουργεί μικρά packets και που δεν καταλαμβάνει όλο το avaliable bandwidth. 

Η σύνδεση αρχίζει να χάνει την επαφή με τη πραγματικότητα. Μεγαλώνουν τα ping (πάνω από 2000ms) και μετά από λίγο χάνεται κάθε επαφή με το Internet (http, tcp κτλ). Όταν κλείνεις την εφαρμογή, μετά από λίγο όλα εντάξει.

Φιλικά, αλλά ΑΜΑΝ...

----------


## anon

Για όσους θέλουν να καταλάβουν καλύτερα πως παίζει το TCP/IP και πως επηρεάζεται το latency καθώς και οι υπόλοιπες παράμετροι επικοινωνίες ρίξτε μια ματιά στο link εδώ 

Ειδικά δέστε τι συμβαίνει στο latency όταν "μονομαχούν" ένα tcp και ένα udp connection. Τώρα βάλτε με το μυαλό σας ότι έχουμε σε κάθε dslam-bras δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσες εκατοντάδες συνδέσεις (tcp & udp και άλλες όπως πχ icmp) και θα δείτε ότι συμπεριφορά του latency ανταποκρίνεται στο γράφημα. 

Χοντρικά δηλαδή το traffic είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο απο ότι αντέχει η γραμμή (ή έχει κάνει oversell o OTE) και φυσικά παρουσιάζεται το φαινόμενο.... 
Γιαυτό κάποιοι παρατηρουν ότι σε "περίεργες" όπως 4 το πρωί, τα πράγματα πάνε κάπως καλύτερα (λέμε κάπως γιατι πολλά μουλάρια και λοιπά ζωντανά δεν κοιμούνται καθόλου   :Very Happy:  ). Για τον ίδιο λόγο και με χρήση ISDN παίζουν καλύτερα.

----------


## trojy

Προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης. 
a) Ο τίτλος του thread "ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ UDP πακέτων από ISPs & OTE"
b) To παρών thread είναι συνέχεια σχετικού thread στα περί τηλεφωνίας. To αναφέρω και στο πρώτο post του παρόντος thread που εγώ ξεκίνησα.
c) Ευδιάκριτα παρουσιάζεται τόσο η διαγνωστική μέθοδος που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί (1.ping -t www.sport.gr 2. τρέξιμο voipbuster εφαρμογής), όσο και τα συμπτώματα (μεγάλο ping reply delay, packet loss)
d) Όπως προείπα "Δεν διαφωνώ", ότι μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζεις κάποιο πρόβλημα, αλλά βρε αδερφέ δεν έχω πειστεί ότι είναι αυτό για το οποίο συζητάμε ή θα έπρεπε να συζητάμε στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι του forum οι υπόλοιποι. 
e) Όταν αναφέρω την "γκρίνια" εννοώ στο support του ΟΤΕ και του ISP σου, και όχι στο forum. Εξάλλου, για να συζητάμε εδώ πέρα, θεωρώ ότι έχουμε ομόρροπες διαθέσεις. 

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου, και σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να μην αντιμετωπίζουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα που ξεκίνησε για μένα πριν από κάνα δύο εβδομάδες.

----------


## Avatar

Μόλις τώρα  ( 16/09/2005 : 19:05 ) έκανα το τεστ. Ίσως τα αποτελέσματα που θα δώσω να ρίξουν λίγο φως στην υπόθεση, μιας και εγώ είμαι σε απιτάριστο και αποκεντρωμένο dslam (siemens 1 - νομίζω ότι είναι στην Παιανία ->εγώ είμαι στο Κορωπί) με hol 384 (από το ram) και πριν είχα φόρθνετ με την ίδια συμπεριφορά. Παίζω με το voipbuster καιρό τώρα (και αντίστοιχα είχα παίξει και χρησιμοποιήσει καιρό το x-lite με την hol) και τα τεστ που έκανα ήταν : 

ping -t www.sport.gr

χωρίς voipbuster ανοιχτό : 
Ping statistics for 194.30.227.25:
    Packets: Sent = 39, Received = 39, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 17ms, Maximum = 46ms, Average = 25ms

με voipbuster ανοιχτό (και να μιλάω στον εαυτό μου) : 
Ping statistics for 194.30.227.25:
    Packets: Sent = 51, Received = 51, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 18ms, Maximum = 55ms, Average = 28ms

----------


## trojy

Μια χαρά κρατιέσαι Avatar...Δεν αντιμετωπίζεις το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Και τα pings σου είναι ζηλευτά.

----------


## LION_III

Πρώτα απ'ολα αγαπητέ Trojy, δεν είναι ανάγκη να πειστείς οτι μιλάμε για το ίδιο θέμα. 
Αφού δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω, τότε βρε αδερφέ συνέχισε να λες τα δικά σου περί VoIP. 
Ξέρεις τι λένε... όποιος δεν γνωρίζειι είναι και ευτυχισμένος   :Whistling:  .

Γυρνώντας στο θέμα μας, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στον ISP, ούτε στο DSLAM του OTE αλλά (πρέπει να) οφείλεται στη γραμμή. 
Τη Δευτέρα θα έχω περισσότερα νέα από το συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## BoGe

> Μόλις τώρα  ( 16/09/2005 : 19:05 ) έκανα το τεστ. Ίσως τα αποτελέσματα που θα δώσω να ρίξουν λίγο φως στην υπόθεση, μιας και εγώ είμαι σε απιτάριστο και αποκεντρωμένο dslam (siemens 1 - νομίζω ότι είναι στην Παιανία ->εγώ είμαι στο Κορωπί) με hol 384 (από το ram) και πριν είχα φόρθνετ με την ίδια συμπεριφορά. Παίζω με το voipbuster καιρό τώρα (και αντίστοιχα είχα παίξει και χρησιμοποιήσει καιρό το x-lite με την hol) και τα τεστ που έκανα ήταν : 
> ......


Αφού πριν είχες πρόβλημα με FORTHnet κα τώρα δεν έχεις, και από το μήνυμα του trpojy που βλέπω στο κάτω μέρος ποιοί άλλοι του έχουν πει ότι έχουν πρόβλημα, πιο πολές πιθανότητες είναι το πρόβλημα να είναι στην FORTHnet

----------


## globalnoise

> πιο πολές πιθανότητες είναι το πρόβλημα να είναι στην FORTHnet


Μπα... π.χ. εγώ έχω ISP HOL με το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα. Είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BoGe

> Μπα... π.χ. εγώ έχω ISP HOL με το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα. Είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ


Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν παρουσιαστεί κάποια προβλήματα με την προσφορά που έχει κάνει, και ίσως να τα φταίει η ίδια η HOL.

Πως εξηγείς τότε ότι μόλις δοκίμασε στην ίδια γραμμή άλλον παροχέα, δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα;

----------


## chris40

καλημερα.
εμενα το τηλεφωνο δεν λειτουργει εδω και αρκετο καιρο.το προβλημα εμφανιζετε στην hol και μου ειπαν οτι θα το διορθωσουν γιατι καποιες ωρες εχω και προβλημα ταχυτητας.

οταν διωρθωθει το προβλημα μου ειπαν οτι θα με ενημερωσουν(περιμενω εδο και μια εβδομαδα).....


φιλικα chris 40

----------


## Avatar

> Αφού πριν είχες πρόβλημα με FORTHnet κα τώρα δεν έχεις, και από το μήνυμα του trpojy που βλέπω στο κάτω μέρος ποιοί άλλοι του έχουν πει ότι έχουν πρόβλημα, πιο πολές πιθανότητες είναι το πρόβλημα να είναι στην FORTHnet



Όχι, εννοούσα ότι και με φόρθνετ καλά πήγαινε. Είχα λίγο πιο ψηλά Pings βέβαια, αλλά σχετικά σπάνια.

----------


## psyxakias

Λοιπόν, αυτό το πρόβλημα με τα UDP πακέτα (και νομίζω πως γενικότερα τα μικρά πακέτα) το αντιμετωπίζω εδώ και καιρό και εγώ, μόνο που απ'ότι είχα ακούσει ευθυνόταν το packet-based ratelimiting των siemens dslams. Το πρόβλημα παραμένει ακριβώς το ίδιο είτε με ACN είτε με FORTHnet που είχα δοκιμάσει.

Μάλιστα ο λόγος που το παρατήρησα ήταν ότι το μοναδικό παιχνίδι που ήθελα κάποτε να παίξω ήταν το MTAVC (GTAVC multiplayer) το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί UDP πακέτα (και μάλιστα μικρού μεγέθους έως και κάτω από 100-bytes). Ενώ είμαι εντελώς idle (ούτε καν MSN/IRC), ανοίγω το παιχνίδι και με 2-3 UDP connections μόλις αρχίσει και ανταλλάσσει πακέτα και φτάσει 1-1.5 kB/sec στο DUMeter (20-25 pps), τα pings ανεβαίνουν ραγδαία από 100-150 ms σε 7000+ ms, νεκρώνει εντελώς η γραμμή, πρέπει να κλείσω το παιχνίδι, να περιμένω 3-4 λεπτά και επανέρχεται.

Τελικά αυτό δεν οφείλεται στο όριο 20-25 pps που έβαζαν στα siemens dslams;

ΥΣ: Το πρόβλημα αυτό το αντιμετωπίζω από το καλοκαίρι του 2004 (ίσως και παλιότερα και να μην το είχα παρατηρήσει)..

ΥΣ2: Βρίσκομαι στο DSLAM Πατησίων (Siemens 448/160) με FORTHnet ISP αλλά πιστευώ πως ο ΟΤΕ ευθύνεται, όχι ο ISP.

ΥΣ3: Κάτι μου λέει οτι θα ξεθάψω το netcat πάλι να κάνω δοκιμές για να βρω τον αριθμό και μέγεθος UDP πακέτων που αντέχει η γραμμή πριν αρχίσουν τα high pings και complete packetloss. Έχει κανείς άλλος να προτείνει άλλο utility πέρα από netcat (που θα το βάλω να στέλνει διαφόρων ειδών πακέτα στην γραμμή μου), στυλ IP Sorcery / rude;

----------


## globalnoise

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν παρουσιαστεί κάποια προβλήματα με την προσφορά που έχει κάνει, και ίσως να τα φταίει η ίδια η HOL.
> 
> Πως εξηγείς τότε ότι μόλις δοκίμασε στην ίδια γραμμή άλλον παροχέα, δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα;


Μα το πρόβλημα με τα μικρά πακέτα δεν το έχω τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά πολύ καιρό πριν  :Wink:  

Μάλιστα βρίσκομαι και εγώ σε SIEMENS (ΙΙ υποθέτω) DSLAM (ΑΡΗΣ) όπως ανέφερε ο psyxakias  :Whistling:

----------


## trojy

Έχουν δοκιμαστεί πολλοί ISPs με το πρόβλημα να παραμένει το ίδιο σε όλους. Το γεγονός ότι  στο signature μου συμπίπτει να είναι δηλωμένοι μόνο της forthnet είναι νομίζω τυχαίο και μη αντιπροσωπευτικό της πραγματικότητας. Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο. 
Psyxakia, νομίζω ότι αντιμετωπίζουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
 Δοκίμασε αν θέλεις και με τις άλλες εφαρμογές που έχουν συζητηθεί. Δήλωσε τη βλάβη στη forthnet, και αν θέλεις στείλε μου τα στοιχεία σου ώστε να προωθηθούν στους τεχνικούς Forthnet και ΟΤΕ. 

Οι τεχνικοί της forthnet αυτόν τον καιρό είναι στη ΔΕΘ. 
Νομίζω ότι μέχρι σήμερα, η προσέγγιση του προβλήματος έχει γίνει με συστηματικό και ψύχραιμο τρόπο.
1. Εντοπισμός του προβλήματος
2. Έκταση του προβλήματος (πόσοι χρήστες επηρεάζονται)
3. Συλλογή στοιχείων χρηστών για μαζική αναφορά του προβλήματος στους αρμόδιους τεχνικούς.
4. Συνεργασία με τους τεχνικούς για την επίλυση του. 

Την Δευτέρα σκοπεύω να κάνω κρούση στα αρμόδια τμήματα. Από εκεί και πέρα, και αν το πρόβλημα παραμείνει, επιφυλάσομαι να αλλάξω την τακτική μου με πολύ πιο ριζοσπαστικές μεθόδους. 
Δεν είναι δουλειά μου να ψάχνω ποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα. 
Κύριοι, έχουν περάσει 11 ημέρες από τότε που δήλωσα το πρόβλημα μου, και δεν είχα ΚΑΜΙΑ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΗ ενημέρωση από τους αρμόδιους. Έστω και ένας χρήστης να έχει πρόβλημα που οφείλεται σε (ISP-OTE), έχουν την υποχρέωση να προβούν στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες για τη διόρθωση του.
Loading...

----------


## trojy

To pc idled.
Ping statistics for 194.219.252.147:
    Packets: Sent = 28, Received = 28, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 25ms, Maximum = 39ms, Average = 30ms

Με χρήση του voipbuster:
Ping statistics for 194.219.252.147:
    Packets: Sent = 47, Received = 47, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 24ms, Maximum = 77ms, Average = 41ms

7:15 το πρωί τα udp λειτουργούν κανονικά. Και αυτά δεν είναι μαγική εικόνα.

----------


## psyxakias

Δηλαδή κατάφερες να βγάλεις άκρη; Μήπως να μας πεις και εμάς το μυστικό;  :Mr. Green:

----------


## globalnoise

> Δηλαδή κατάφερες να βγάλεις άκρη; Μήπως να μας πεις και εμάς το μυστικό;


Αμέ... Γίνε βρυκόλακας... κοιμήσου το πρωί και ζήσε το βράδυ... Μόνο τότε λύνεται το πρόβλημα  :Wink:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## LION_III

> Αμέ... Γίνε βρυκόλακας... κοιμήσου το πρωί και ζήσε το βράδυ... Μόνο τότε λύνεται το πρόβλημα



 :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:

----------


## trojy

> Αμέ... Γίνε βρυκόλακας... κοιμήσου το πρωί και ζήσε το βράδυ... Μόνο τότε λύνεται το πρόβλημα


Ναι, μπορεί να μου δούλεψε για 15λεπτά. 

Όπως είπα, αποφάσισα να αλλάξω τη στρατηγική μου απέναντι στη forthnet. 
Σήμερα στις 10:30 πήρα τηλέφωνο το customer support της forthnet που με ενημέρωσαν ότι,
"ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΣΥΡθΕΙ Η ΒΛΑΒΗ ΜΟΥ !!!!"
Μπορώ να πω ότι ένιωσα την αδρεναλίνη στις φλέβες του κεφαλιού μου. Έδωσα χρόνο στον τεχνικό να ενημερωθεί για την υπόθεση μου, και του ξανάστειλα το e-mail που είχα στείλει στο internet support της forthnet τόσο στις 12/09 όσο και στις 14/09.

Το μεσημέρι κόντευε να με αποχαιρετήσει, όταν αποφάσισα να επανέλθω στη forthnet με άλλη μία όχληση. Τους ξανακαλώ, και δίνω τα στοιχεία μου για να με πάρουν εκείνοι... Με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο λοιπόν και με ενημερώνουν ότι: 

1. Η ΒΛΑΒΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΕΓΡΑΦΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΖΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ.
2. Η ΒΛΑΒΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΥΣ
3. ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ
4. ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΤΑΝ Η ΒΛΑΒΗ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ.
6. ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΑΜΑ

Αυτά ήταν τα βασικά σημεία της συζήτησης μας. Απαίτησα όμως, από οποιονδήποτε "αρμόδιο-αναρμόδιο-υπεύθυνο-ανεύθυνο-προϊστάμενο-υφιστάμενο-ανώτερο ή κατώτερο" να μου στείλει μία ενημέρωση για το ζήτημα μου ΓΡΑΠΤΩΣ. Δηλαδή με FAX ή με e-mail. 
Επί 15 λεπτά, ήταν ανένδοτη. Εγώ της ζήτησα να μου δώσει τα στοιχεία εκείνου που θα ήταν αρμόδιος να μου απαντήσει γραπτά. Δεν μπορούσε-ήθελε να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω...

Υπενθύμισα τότε τους όρους του συμβολαίου που έχω υπογράψει, σύμφωνα με το οποίο η forthnet έχει τις ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ
5.2. Η Forthnet ανακοινώνει στον ηλεκτρονικό δικτυακό της τόπο την πολιτική της για κάθε θέμα που αφορά την παροχή της υπηρεσίας.
5.3 Η Forthnet οφείλει να ενημερώνει έγκαιρα για τυχόν προγραμματισμένες εργασίες της ή προγραματισμένες εργασίες στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ που της έχει προηγουμένως κοινοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ.

Έπειτα από τα πολλά, αποφάσισε να απαντήσει ως reply στο e-mail μου. Πριν 5 λεπτά κλείσαμε το τηλέφωνο... και εγώ περιμένω....


ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ ΚΡΑ

----------


## \/agelis\/

Χα και θα περιμένεις πολύ διότι αν πάρεις email θα έχεις αποδείξεις ότι δεσμεύτηκαν να βρουν λύση για το πρόβλημα κάτι που δεν είναι γενικά πολιτική της forthnet...

----------


## kaugummi

kalispera paidia,
oson afora ta ypsila pings exo ipopsi mou oti simvainei to eksis, exei kanei o ote kapoies anavathmiseis/allages sta mixanimata tou me apotelesma na parousiazetai (gia aytes tis meres leo) asimvatotita me tous bbras pou eksipiretoun ta requests..to psaxnoun idi kai apo tis  2 pleyres..ote +providers...ipomoni.

----------


## kaugummi

Sorry για τα greeklish...το ξεχασα τελειως....

----------


## trojy

Η απάντηση της 4net που παρέλαβα ήταν η ακόλουθη.

Αγαπητέ κ. ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι έχουμε λάβει το μήνυμά σας σχετικά με την adsl σύνδεση που διατηρείτε με την FORTHnet, έχει ήδη προωθηθεί και στον ΟΤΕ και από μέρους μας γίνονται όλες οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες προκειμένου να αποκατασταθεί.
Λαμβάνουμε πολύ σοβαρά τις παρατηρήσεις σας και σας διαβεβαιώνουμε πως η εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών μας είναι η πρώτη μας προτεραιότητα, γι αυτό και οι πιέσεις που ασκούμε προς τον ΟΤΕ είναι επί καθημερινής βάσεως.
Σας ευχαριστούμε για την εμπιστοσύνη που δείχνετε στην εταιρία μας και ιδιαίτερα στο τμήμα μας.
Πάντα στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Σχολιάζοντας το παραπάνω e-mail, φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ένα ΓΕΝΙΚΟ, ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟ και υπερβολικά ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟ απαντητικό πνεύμα που όχι μόνο δεν αποσαφηνίζει οτιδήποτε, αλλά αφήνει περισσότερα ερωτηματικά από πριν. 

1ον. Γιατί δεν υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στη δήλωση του προβλήματος που είχα κάνει; Δηλαδή, γιατί το e-mail δεν στάλθηκε ως reply. Γιατί δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά το πρόβλημα δηλαδή " ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ #@#$$ UDP ΠΑΚΕΤΑ"? Γιατί δεν μου αποδόθηκε κάποιος αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου της αίτησης μου?

2ον. Γιατί δεν αναφέρονται οι ημερομηνίες των αιτήσεων μου; Πότε ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα; Πότε πρωτοδηλώθηκε; 

3ον. Γιατί ενώ δεν έσβησαν τον τίτλο του μηνύματος "FW: ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ UDP ΠΑΚΕΤΑ" προχώρησαν σε σβήσιμο του main body του μηνύματος μου; 

4oν. Γιατί δεν αναφέρεται στο πότε ξεκίνησαν οι προσπάθειες επίλυσης του προβλήματος από την τεχνική ομάδα της forthnet; 

5ον. Γιατί ετοιμάστηκε ένα e-mail ΚΟΝΣΕΡΒΑ ως απάντηση στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα; Μήπως για να μην τους τα ζαλίζουν ο μεγάλος αριθμός χρηστών που δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει με την ανεπάρκεια της υποστήριξης; 


Κύριοι/ες της Forthnet, πληρώνεστε με μεταπώληση υπηρεσιών από κάποιον άλλο φορέα. Μέρα με τη μέρα διαπιστώνω με λύπη, τις έολες συμφωνίες στις οποίες έχετε στηριχτεί με τον ΟΤΕ. Ελπίζω συστηματικά και με την βοήθεια που σας παρέχουμε (με την αλληλεπίδρασης μας ως χρήστες) να βελτιώσετε τα κακώς κείμενα.  
Προσωπικά, περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο. 
Ξεκινάω την επόμενη μέρα με πίεση στο τεχνικό τμήμα του ΟΤΕ. 

kaugummi: 14 ημέρες ΔΕΝ κάνω σωστά τη δουλειά μου. Υποστηρίζω θερμά το δόγμα "Μέτρον Άριστον". Νομίζω ότι μπορώ να παροτρύνω τους χρήστες "ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΗΣΤΕ"!

----------


## BoGe

Φοβούνται μετά, μην διεκδικίσεις κάποια αποζημίωση ίσως.

----------


## kaugummi

Εχεις δικιο γιατι εχεις προβλημα με τη δουλεια σου, ΟΜΩΣ πρεπει να ξερεις (εγω το ξερω καλα..) οτι οι providers (και ειδικα οσοι ειναι υπευθυνοι στη δουλεια τους..) προσπαθουν ΤΑ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΑ για να λυθουν τετοιου ειδους προβληματα..και μην ξεχναμε οτι οι providers εξαρτωνται ΑΜΕΣΑ απο τον οτε..............

----------


## x-ray

παιδια τι ειναι το udp?

----------


## trojy

> Εχεις δικιο γιατι εχεις προβλημα με τη δουλεια σου, ΟΜΩΣ πρεπει να ξερεις (εγω το ξερω καλα..) οτι οι providers (και ειδικα οσοι ειναι υπευθυνοι στη δουλεια τους..) προσπαθουν ΤΑ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΑ για να λυθουν τετοιου ειδους προβληματα..και μην ξεχναμε οτι οι providers εξαρτωνται ΑΜΕΣΑ απο τον οτε..............


Όταν πήγα στο στρατό, το βασικότερο μάθημα που πήρα ήταν ότι για να έχω μία πετυχημένη θητεία, χρειαζόταν να ακολουθήσω το δόγμα "100% προθυμία, 50% αποτελεσματικότητα". 
Η προθυμία εξαντλήται στο να με πάρουν σχετικά γρήγορα τηλέφωνο;  
H αποτελεσματικότητα πώς προσδιορίζεται; Με το να έχουν περάσει 2 εβδομάδες, και να μην υπάρχει ούτε καν ανακοίνωση από τη 4net?  http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/cor...spx?c=10007577 ??? (δεν βλέπω κάτι)

Σε τελική ανάλυση, ποιος είναι ο εκφραστής της εταιρείας; Δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο τμήμα; 
Χαίρομαι ειλικρινά kaugummi, που υπάρχει αντίλογος, έστω και ανεπίσημα. 
Μα... αν οι providers εξαρτώνται από τον ΟΤΕ, σαν end-user δεν μου καίγεται καρφί. Αν οι providers έχουν υπογράψει κάκιστες συμβάσεις/συμφωνίες με τον ΟΤΕ, πρόβλημα τους. 

Να πατήσει πόδι η forthnet στον ΟΤΕ και να διεκδικήσει τα δικαιώματα που της προσφέρουν οι συμβάσεις που έχει κάνει. Αν δεν μπορεί να ασκήσει πιέσεις, τότε ποιος φταίει; 

Το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.

----------


## trojy

20/09/05      Η Περιπέτεια με τον ΟΤΕ, τώρα αρχίζει...

1ο Βήμα που πρέπει να κάνει κανείς είναι να δηλώσει την βλάβη στο 121. 
Οι εντολές που έχουν τα παιδιά στο 121, είναι σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει χονδρική εκμετάλλευση της γραμμής του ΟΤΕ από την Forthnet ή άλλον provider,  να ΜΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ την βλάβη. Ο νεαρός που μου μίλησε αρχικά μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να πάρει την βλάβη, και με έστειλε στην Forthnet για περισσότερα. Αυτές μου είπε είναι οι οδηγίες που είχε λάβει. Μου το λέει λοιπόν...
Ωραία, του αποκρίνομαι. Σε ποιον μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για να πάρω εγγράφως όσα μου ειπώθηκαν; 
Ο νεαρός ρώτησε τον προϊστάμενο του, και μου απάντησαν αμέσως ότι η αίτηση βλάβης μου θα προχωρήσει κανονικά. 

2ο Βήμα. 
Τηλεφωνήσα στο κέντρο adsl του OTE, στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης (28103953**)... Η απάντηση που πήρα είναι ότι πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί η προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία και να ανανεώσουμε το τηλεφωνικό μας ραντεβού αφού πρώτα περάσει ένα προβλεπόμενο χρονικό διάστημα στο οποίο θα γινόντουσαν ΑΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ μετρήσεις τις γραμμής μου, τηλεφωνικές οχλήσεις εκατέρωθεν και άλλες άσχετες διαδικασίες...
Ωραία, του αποκρίνομαι.  Σε ποιον μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για να πάρω εγγράφως όσα μου ειπώθηκαν; 
Σε μία ελαφριά μεταβολή στάσης, σε αντίθεση με ό,τι συνέβαινε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα πριν, ο τεχνικός άκουσε το πρόβλημα, τόσο το δικό μου όσο και των άλλων χρηστών που έχω συλλέξει τα στοιχεία τους, δείχνοντας ενδιαφέρον και προθυμία. Το τηλεφωνικό μας ραντεβού μεταφέρθηκε για αύριο..

Ίσως αν δεν είχα άλλα πράγματα στον κόσμο για να ασχοληθώ, και είχα μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημα, να είχα επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους νωρίτερα... Αναβολή των εξελίξεων για αύριο.

----------


## kaugummi

καλησπερα,
καταρχην αναφερω καποια πραγματα που τυχαινει να γνωριζω και δεν εκπροσωπω κανεναν και κυριως provider.
Οσον αφορα το θεμα προθυμια, μπορεις να σκεφτεις ποσους χρηστες εχει αυτη η εταιρια (αρκετες χιλιαδες ..+) και κατα συνεπεια τί συμβαινει απο πλευρας φορτου εργασιας οταν το support (το μονο αρμοδιο για επικοινωνια με τον χρηστη για τεχνικα θεματα) καλειται να εξυπηρετησει οταν θα καλεσουν εστω οι μισοι απο αυτους...ή θα στειλουν ενα email..
Στοχος ειναι φυσικα να εξυπηρετηθουν ολοι, οσο ποιο γρηγορα γινεται.
Οσον αφορα την αποτελεσματικοτητα, μια σοβαρη εταιρια δεν μπορει να βγαινει και να κανει ανακοινωσεις απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει εντοπιστει ποιο ειναι το προβλημα (και εξαρταται  απο την φυση του προβληματος καθε φορα..)
Για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση απο οτι ειδα εχει ανεβει στο site μια ενημερωση (πιθανον το απογευμα) που αναφερει οτι το προβλημα αφορα ολους τους providers και οτι προσπαθει να επιλυθει με τον πανταχου παρρον ΟΤΕ...(οσες συμβασεις και να κανεις ..χαρτια δεν ειναι??)

----------


## trojy

> καλησπερα,
> καταρχην αναφερω καποια πραγματα που τυχαινει να γνωριζω και δεν εκπροσωπω κανεναν και κυριως provider.
> Οσον αφορα το θεμα προθυμια, μπορεις να σκεφτεις ποσους χρηστες εχει αυτη η εταιρια (αρκετες χιλιαδες ..+) και κατα συνεπεια τί συμβαινει απο πλευρας φορτου εργασιας οταν το support (το μονο αρμοδιο για επικοινωνια με τον χρηστη για τεχνικα θεματα) καλειται να εξυπηρετησει οταν θα καλεσουν εστω οι μισοι απο αυτους...ή θα στειλουν ενα email..
> Στοχος ειναι φυσικα να εξυπηρετηθουν ολοι, οσο ποιο γρηγορα γινεται.


Το αν μία σοβαρή εταιρεία κάνει σωστή διαχείριση του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού της είναι καθαρά εσωτερικό της ζήτημα. Δεν θα ασχοληθώ με τα προβλήματα της forthnet. Η Forthnet οφείλει να ασχοληθεί με τα δικά μου προβλήματα. 




> Οσον αφορα την αποτελεσματικοτητα, μια σοβαρη εταιρια δεν μπορει να βγαινει και να κανει ανακοινωσεις απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει εντοπιστει ποιο ειναι το προβλημα (και εξαρταται  απο την φυση του προβληματος καθε φορα..)


Η ανακοίνωση, δεν είναι μόνο θέμα αποτελεσματικότητας. Οι ανακοινώσεις διέπονται από το νομικό πλαίσιο που παρουσιάζεται ακολούθως: 
ΑΠΟΦ 634//2005 / Β-88 ¨Κανονισμός για τη Διασφάλιση του Απορρήτου Εφαρμογών και Χρήστη Διαδικτύου. 


///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
'Aρθρο 5

 Πολιτική ορθής συμπεριφοράς παρόχων

 1. Οι πάροχοι διαδικτύου είναι απαραίτητο να δίνουν το παράδειγμα σε κάθε 
επιχειρηματικό τους βήμα, και κάθε επιχειρηματική τους πράξη να είναι νόμιμη, 
ειλικρινής και να διέπεται από διαφάνεια.

 2. Ο πάροχος διαδικτύου και οι χρήστες παρόχου θα πρέπει να προσπαθούν να 
διαφυλάσσουν τους κανόνες ορθής συμπεριφοράς και να απαντούν άμεσα σε τυχόν 
ερωτήματα χρηστών.

 3. Ο πάροχος διαδικτύου θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσει να αυξήσει την εμπιστοσύνη 
των χρηστών στις παρεχόμενες εφαρμογές εφαρμόζοντας τους κανόνες της 
καθημερινής ορθής συμπεριφοράς και στο Διαδίκτυο.

 4. Ο πάροχος διαδικτύου είναι υποχρεωμένος να καταγγέλλει άμεσα στην ΑΔΑΕ 
περιπτώσεις μη ορθής συμπεριφοράς μέσω των προσφερόμενων εφαρμογών που 
εμπίπτουν στην αντίληψή του όπως ορίζει κάθε φορά η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία.

 5. Σε περιπτώσεις όπου η νομοθεσία αδυνατεί να επιβάλει όρους και κανόνες 
τότε η πολιτική ορθής συμπεριφοράς του παρόχου διαδικτύου θα πρέπει πάντοτε 
να δια φυλάσσει το χρήστη.

 6. Η πολιτική ορθής συμπεριφοράς αποτελεί έννοια με ευρεία φιλοσοφική 
διάσταση και ως εκ τούτου καθίσταται δύσκολη η πλήρης καταγραφή της. Εν 
τούτοις, κάθε πάροχος διαδικτύου οφείλει να συμπεριλαμβάνει επίσημες αναφορές 
σε αυτήν σε κατάλληλα σημεία των επίσημων εγγράφων του (π.χ. γενικές αρχές 
λειτουργίας) όσο και στο υλικό που διανέμει στους χρήστες των διαδικτυακών 
υπηρεσιών του.

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////



> Για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση απο οτι ειδα εχει ανεβει στο site μια ενημερωση (πιθανον το απογευμα) που αναφερει οτι το προβλημα αφορα ολους τους providers και οτι προσπαθει να επιλυθει με τον πανταχου παρρον ΟΤΕ


Θα ήθελα σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις το URL, γιατί εγώ δεν είδα κάποια ανακοίνωση. Εκτός φυσικά και αν την κατέβασαν κακήν κακώς.
Χάρτινα είναι και τα χρήματα 






> ...(οσες συμβασεις και να κανεις ..χαρτια δεν ειναι??)


Φίλε μου kaugummi, έχεις ακούσει την παροιμία... "τον τύλιξε σε μία κόλλα χαρτί";

----------


## anon

> Οσον αφορα την αποτελεσματικοτητα, μια σοβαρη εταιρια δεν μπορει να βγαινει και να κανει ανακοινωσεις απο την στιγμη που δεν εχει εντοπιστει ποιο ειναι το προβλημα (και εξαρταται  απο την φυση του προβληματος καθε φορα..)


Είναι πολύ εύκολο να εντοπιστεί το πρόβλημα, και εαν δεν μπορεί η Forthnet να το διαγνώσει είμαι στην διάθεσή της (επ'αμοιβή φυσικά   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  , αφού και αυτή τα παίρνει χοντρά), να της το βρώ και πως θα το λύσει είναι δικό της θέμα   :Razz:   :Razz:  

Πιστεύω όμως ότι μπορούν και ίσως ξέρουν ήδη το πρόβλημα. Εαν πραγματικά ήθελαν να δώσουν την δυνατότητα στους χρήστες, τουλάχιστον αυτούς που έχουν την σχετική τεχνογνωσία να καταλαβαίνουν, υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία. Πχ traffic loads ανα λεπτό σε σχέση με την γραμμή και το πρωτόκολλο στον BBRAS μέσω κάποιου MRTG. Εσείς τι λέτε, δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν; Δηλαδή έχουν routers που δεν έχουν snmp? Ας γελάσω  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ακόμη περισσότερο βέβαια ο ΟΤΕ. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δουμε τα traffic loads σε επίπεδο DSLAM / BBRAS ΟΤΕ και βέβαια να γνωρίζουμε το bandwidth που "δίνουν", το bandwidth των γραμμών στους BBRAS, το allocation στις διαφορετικές κλίμακες 384/512/1024. Ομως ούτε ο ΟΤΕ ούτε οι ISP θα δώσουν μια τέτοια πληροφορία (γιατί ίσως φανεί πόσο oversell κάνουν στις γραμμές και πόσο τις γεμίζουν και η ποιότητα είναι τόσο χάλια - υπάρχει σχετικό πόνημά μου πως γίνεται αυτό στο forum). Ομως στο διαδίκτυο το εκπαιδευτικό, υπάρχει σχετική ιστοσελίδα που δείχνει το φόρτο!!! Γιατί εκει, είναι πιο μάγκες, και οι ISP/OTE που πληρώνουν τεχνικαράδες και γκουρού δεν μπορούν;;; Καταλαβετέ το: Δεν θέλουν να ξέρετε   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## chatasos

> Ομως ούτε ο ΟΤΕ ούτε οι ISP θα δώσουν μια τέτοια πληροφορία (γιατί ίσως φανεί πόσο oversell κάνουν στις γραμμές και πόσο τις γεμίζουν και η ποιότητα είναι τόσο χάλια - υπάρχει σχετικό πόνημά μου πως γίνεται αυτό στο forum). Ομως στο διαδίκτυο το εκπαιδευτικό, υπάρχει σχετική ιστοσελίδα που δείχνει το φόρτο!!! Γιατί εκει, είναι πιο μάγκες, και οι ISP/OTE που πληρώνουν τεχνικαράδες και γκουρού δεν μπορούν;;; Καταλαβετέ το: Δεν θέλουν να ξέρετε


Θα σου πρότεινα να το στείλεις σε ερώτηση σε OTE & ISP το συγκεκριμένο  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## trojy

Από τον ΟΤΕ, έλαβα την ενημέρωση ότι ο ISP μου, forthnet, που έχει την ευθύνη και της adsl γραμμής μου, ουδέποτε δήλωσε βλάβη στη γραμμή μου. 
Μάλιστα, επειδή στο σύστημα τους εμφανίζεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο η δήλωση βλάβης που έχει γίνει από άλλον φορέα, ήταν 100% σίγουρος. 
Μου διευκρίνησε μάλιστα, ότι όταν η δήλωση βλάβης γίνεται από εμένα, αν τελικά οφείλεται σε εμένα τότε χρεώνομαι εγώ. Σε αναλογία, όταν το πρόβλημα είναι από τη forthnet ή τη HOL και δηλώνεται βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ από εκείνους, τότε χρεώνονται εκείνοι. 

Δεν θα βρίσω...

----------


## globalnoise

> Θα σου πρότεινα να το στείλεις σε ερώτηση σε OTE & ISP το συγκεκριμένο


Γιατί πρόκειτε να απαντήσουν?  :Very Happy:  Καλύτερα να το στείλει στην ΕΕΤΤ ή στο Ι.Ν.Κ.Α.  :Wink:

----------


## wintech2003

Εγώ πάντως στην Ρόδο με modem/router USR 9106 δεν έχω το προβλημα που λέτε (γραμμή ΟΤΕ 384/128, συνδεση FORTHnet 384/128).

Ανοιξα voipbuster εκανα και αρκετες κλήσεις και απο πισω παρακολουθουσα το ping 194.219.252.144 -t που στα 607 pings τελικά, μόνο ενα ηταν στα 115ms ενώ όλα τα άλλα απο 30-50ms.

----------


## chatasos

> Εγώ πάντως στην Ρόδο με modem/router USR 9106 δεν έχω το προβλημα που λέτε (γραμμή ΟΤΕ 384/128, συνδεση FORTHnet 384/128).
> 
> Ανοιξα voipbuster εκανα και αρκετες κλήσεις και απο πισω παρακολουθουσα το ping 194.219.252.144 -t που στα 607 pings τελικά, μόνο ενα ηταν στα 115ms ενώ όλα τα άλλα απο 30-50ms.


Τα βύσματα πέφτουν σε άδεια dslams  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## wintech2003

> Τα βύσματα πέφτουν σε άδεια dslams


32 πορτες εγκατεστημένες, 11 σε λειτουργία. 
Καλά είμαστε  :Cool:

----------


## trojy

Σήμερα στις 14:12 δέχτηκα ένα τηλέφωνο από τον κ. Δ******** τεχνικό της forthnet. Μου ζήτησε ευγενικά να κανονίσουμε κάποιο ραντεβού, ώστε σε συνεργασία με τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ, να τσεκάρουμε το πρόβλημα. 
Το πρόβλημα που έχω περιγράψει στα posts μου, έχει αντίκτυπο και στην υπηρεσία SMART (νομίζω) της forthnet. H εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιούν είναι για να βλέπουν on-line τις χρηματιστηριακές τιμές. 
Συναποφασίσαμε η δοκιμή να γίνει άμεσα.

Πήρα λοιπόν θέση μάχης, έτρεξα τις εφαρμογές.. και κόλλησα ό,τι μπορούσα να κολλήσω. 
Ο κ. Δ. ειδοποίησε τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος έκανε κάποια αλλαγή στις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας που είχε αναβαθμίσει στις αρχές του μήνα. 
Δεν θα φλυαρίσω. Τα pings απο 60-80 ms   έγιναν μονομιάς 28-35 ms. To Voipbuster λειτούργησε κανονικά, και το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε. 
Ο κ. Δ. υποσχέθηκε να μου στείλει ένα e-mail που θα με ενημερώνει πότε φτιάχτηκε το πρόβλημα.
Οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ επέστρεψαν στις ρυθμίσεις που είχαν πριν την σημερινή μας παρέμβαση, με συνέπεια το πρόβλημα να συνεχίζεται.

Σήμερα θα έπρεπε να είμαι ικανοποιημένος που υπάρχει μία ουσιαστική πρόοδος στο πρόβλημα μας.  Την ικανοποίηση περιορίζει ο προβληματισμός για το ότι αυτό που έπρεπε να είχε γίνει την επόμενη μέρα από την αρχική δήλωση μου, δηλαδή  στις 10 του μήνα, γίνεται 2 εβδομάδες μετά.

----------


## orestis

Εγώ μίλησα με forthnet σήμερα γιατι αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα στα pings και με Skype και χωρίς. 

Pings: 
minimum: 65ms
maximum: 4190ms
4% loss (!!!)

Μου είπαν να τους στείλω τα ping, το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ και στις αναβαθμίσεις του, το έχουν όλοι και το ψάχνει ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## globalnoise

Και καλά εσάς σας έφτιαξαν... Εγώ που είμαι με HOL και το πρόβλημα αυτό το έχω αρκετούς μήνες τι θα πρέπει να κάνω? Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να αναφέρετε στον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ πως το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και αλλού και θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξουν?

----------


## anon

> Γιατί πρόκειτε να απαντήσουν?  Καλύτερα να το στείλει στην ΕΕΤΤ ή στο Ι.Ν.Κ.Α.


Ακριβώς!!! Μήπως πρόκειται να απαντησουν; Για την ακρίβεια δεν μου φτάνει να απαντήσουν, αλλά να έχω δεδομένα ώστε να φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πλέον που είναι το πρόβλημα σε κακή ποιότητα σύνδεσης, είτε σε υπερφόρτωση δικτύου, είτε σε κακές ρυθμίσεις (κάτι τέτοιο διάβασα ότι συνέβαινε στον trojy).

----------


## trojy

> Και καλά εσάς σας έφτιαξαν... Εγώ που είμαι με HOL και το πρόβλημα αυτό το έχω αρκετούς μήνες τι θα πρέπει να κάνω? Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να αναφέρετε στον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ πως το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και αλλού και θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξουν?


Ahem... μήπως το θυμήθηκες λίγο αργά. Η forthnet με τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ, ήρθαν σε επαφή με τους χρήστες των οποίων τα στοιχεία είχαν δωθεί από εμένα. 

Έπειτα, μην αγχώνεσαι. Ούτε σε εμάς το έχουν φτιάξει.

----------


## Dagalidis

Σε επαφή που είχα πριν από λίγο με την Forthnet, μου είπαν ότι είναι γνωστό το πρόβλημα και οφείλεται σε κακή παραμετροποίηση των BBRAS από πλευράς του ΟΤΕ...

Σε εμένα το συγκεκριμμένο πρόβλημα με το UDP ξεκίνησε εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες (DSLAM Κων/πόλεως Πάτρας) με αποτέλεσμα όταν κάνω Search στο DC++ το οποίο και χρησιμοποιεί UDP Connection για να δουλέψει .... σταματάνε ΟΛΑ τα upload - download και η γραμμή επανέρχεται και πάλι μέσα σε 3 - 4 λεπτά αφού κλείσω εντελώς το παράθυρο του SEARCH....

H Forthent μου είπε η κοπελιά με την οποία μιλούσα μαζεύει όλα τα παράπονα των συνδρομητών της ώστε να τα στειλει στον ΟΤΕ με την αίτηση αποκατάστασης των παραμετροποιήσεων αφού το πρόβλημα ουσιαστικά είναι πανελλαδικό και για όλους τους ISPs που παιρνουν γραμμές από ΟΤΕ....

Αντε να δούμε πότε θα το φτιάξουν....

----------


## trojy

> H Forthent μου είπε η κοπελιά με την οποία μιλούσα μαζεύει όλα τα παράπονα των συνδρομητών της ώστε να τα στειλει στον ΟΤΕ με την αίτηση αποκατάστασης των παραμετροποιήσεων αφού το πρόβλημα ουσιαστικά είναι πανελλαδικό και για όλους τους ISPs που παιρνουν γραμμές από ΟΤΕ....
> 
> Αντε να δούμε πότε θα το φτιάξουν....


Νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες καλά την κοροϊδία. Αυτό που σου είπε η κοπέλα, εξηγείται και ως εξής. Το αίτημα βλάβης σου δεν θα προωθηθεί άμεσα, αλλά μαζί με άλλες αιτήσεις, όταν και αν αυτές συγκεντρωθούν.

----------


## trojy

Σήμερα Παρασκευή (23/09/05) είχα τηλεφωνικό ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό της Forthnet Δ. Μαζί θα επικοινωνούσαμε με τον ΟΤΕ Ηρακλείου, και τους υπεύθυνους DSL Ηρακλείου.   Και ενώ πρωινός πρωινός, αποφάσισα να μείνω σπίτι για να να φτιαχτεί μία και καλή το δίκτυο... δέχομαι το τηλεφώνημα του τεχνικού του ΟΤΕ στις 12:30..
Σε κλίμα ανυπόφορης βαρεμάρας, και ασύμφορου ωχαδερφισμού, μου είπε ότι έπειτα από υπόδειξη των τεχνικών του ΟΤΕ Aθηνών θα άλλαζα πόρτα, και θα κάναμε τις δοκιμές μας. 
Αλήθεια, μπορεί κάποιος με τεχνικές γνώσεις να μου πει πόσο δύσκολο είναι να αλλάξεις μία πόρτα; 
Για παράδειγμα, είναι εξίσου δύσκολο με 2 ημέρες οικοδομής, να καθαρίσεις τα τζάμια ενός οικοδομικού τετραγώνου, να πλύνεις 30 αυτοκίνητα;

Και παραθέτω τα παρακάτω...

9:49 (idled pc)
--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
62 packets transmitted, 62 received, 0% packet loss, time 61054ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 23.819/30.409/54.714/5.923 ms

9:52 (using voip)
--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
151 packets transmitted, 151 received, 0% packet loss, time 150142ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 24.116/38.463/76.922/10.195 ms

10:15 (using voip - σχετικό πρόβλημα)
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=90 ttl=255 time=31.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=91 ttl=255 time=30.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=92 ttl=255 time=40.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=93 ttl=255 time=47.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=94 ttl=255 time=73.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=95 ttl=255 time=188 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=96 ttl=255 time=522 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=97 ttl=255 time=810 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=98 ttl=255 time=1114 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=99 ttl=255 time=1628 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=100 ttl=255 time=1913 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=101 ttl=255 time=1682 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=102 ttl=255 time=1760 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=103 ttl=255 time=1465 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=104 ttl=255 time=906 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=105 ttl=255 time=310 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=106 ttl=255 time=1282 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=107 ttl=255 time=1654 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=108 ttl=255 time=1821 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=109 ttl=255 time=1599 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=110 ttl=255 time=1082 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=111 ttl=255 time=399 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=112 ttl=255 time=29.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=113 ttl=255 time=47.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=114 ttl=255 time=99.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=115 ttl=255 time=34.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=116 ttl=255 time=78.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=117 ttl=255 time=125 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=118 ttl=255 time=86.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=119 ttl=255 time=53.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=120 ttl=255 time=80.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=121 ttl=255 time=40.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=122 ttl=255 time=120 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=123 ttl=255 time=36.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=124 ttl=255 time=46.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=125 ttl=255 time=52.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=126 ttl=255 time=34.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=127 ttl=255 time=29.0 ms

--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
183 packets transmitted, 183 received, 0% packet loss, time 182159ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 23.499/164.744/1913.246/373.446 ms, pipe 2



Αμέσως πριν την αλλαγή πόρτας. Τα χαμένα πακέτα είναι από την αλλαγή και δεν πρέπει να ληφθούν υπ'όψιν (desynched)
12:23 (voip + wra diakophs)
--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
95 packets transmitted, 79 received, 16% packet loss, time 94083ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 26.946/73.084/495.556/94.290 ms


12:32 (Μετά την αλλαγή πόρτας, idled)
--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
82 packets transmitted, 82 received, 0% packet loss, time 81069ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 24.582/30.070/45.172/3.911 ms

--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
227 packets transmitted, 227 received, 0% packet loss, time 226197ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 24.051/34.124/95.155/8.893 ms

12:42 (voip)
--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
151 packets transmitted, 151 received, 0% packet loss, time 150138ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 25.247/54.437/174.753/22.650 ms


13:15 (voip)
root@viagrios:~# ping 194.219.252.144
PING 194.219.252.144 (194.219.252.144) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=54 ttl=255 time=48.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=55 ttl=255 time=38.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=56 ttl=255 time=37.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=57 ttl=255 time=42.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=58 ttl=255 time=40.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=59 ttl=255 time=41.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=60 ttl=255 time=82.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=61 ttl=255 time=152 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=62 ttl=255 time=288 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=63 ttl=255 time=375 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=64 ttl=255 time=258 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=65 ttl=255 time=231 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=66 ttl=255 time=491 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=67 ttl=255 time=319 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=68 ttl=255 time=134 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=69 ttl=255 time=380 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=70 ttl=255 time=474 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=71 ttl=255 time=637 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=72 ttl=255 time=729 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=73 ttl=255 time=976 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=74 ttl=255 time=1254 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=75 ttl=255 time=1517 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=76 ttl=255 time=1797 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=77 ttl=255 time=2036 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=78 ttl=255 time=2695 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=79 ttl=255 time=3317 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=80 ttl=255 time=3613 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=81 ttl=255 time=3959 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=82 ttl=255 time=4227 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=83 ttl=255 time=4269 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=84 ttl=255 time=4389 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=85 ttl=255 time=4442 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=86 ttl=255 time=4610 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=87 ttl=255 time=4542 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=88 ttl=255 time=4676 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=89 ttl=255 time=4897 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=90 ttl=255 time=5446 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=91 ttl=255 time=5781 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=92 ttl=255 time=6166 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=93 ttl=255 time=6429 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=94 ttl=255 time=6535 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=95 ttl=255 time=6748 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=96 ttl=255 time=6817 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=97 ttl=255 time=6843 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=98 ttl=255 time=7000 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=99 ttl=255 time=7067 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=100 ttl=255 time=7151 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=101 ttl=255 time=7217 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=102 ttl=255 time=7182 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=103 ttl=255 time=6744 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=104 ttl=255 time=6450 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=105 ttl=255 time=5964 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=106 ttl=255 time=5331 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=107 ttl=255 time=4825 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=108 ttl=255 time=4248 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=109 ttl=255 time=3527 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=110 ttl=255 time=2812 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=111 ttl=255 time=2097 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=112 ttl=255 time=1393 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=113 ttl=255 time=1060 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=114 ttl=255 time=340 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=115 ttl=255 time=37.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=116 ttl=255 time=34.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=117 ttl=255 time=48.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=118 ttl=255 time=61.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=119 ttl=255 time=207 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=120 ttl=255 time=129 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=121 ttl=255 time=85.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=122 ttl=255 time=53.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=123 ttl=255 time=49.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=124 ttl=255 time=113 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=125 ttl=255 time=391 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=126 ttl=255 time=633 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=127 ttl=255 time=938 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=128 ttl=255 time=1198 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=129 ttl=255 time=1642 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=130 ttl=255 time=2032 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=131 ttl=255 time=2466 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=132 ttl=255 time=2673 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=133 ttl=255 time=2838 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=134 ttl=255 time=2826 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=135 ttl=255 time=2836 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=136 ttl=255 time=2701 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=137 ttl=255 time=2712 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=138 ttl=255 time=2675 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=139 ttl=255 time=2861 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=140 ttl=255 time=3136 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=141 ttl=255 time=3387 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=142 ttl=255 time=3560 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=143 ttl=255 time=4020 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=144 ttl=255 time=4450 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=145 ttl=255 time=4764 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=146 ttl=255 time=5045 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=147 ttl=255 time=4991 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=148 ttl=255 time=5141 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=149 ttl=255 time=5246 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=150 ttl=255 time=5226 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=151 ttl=255 time=5086 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=152 ttl=255 time=5071 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=153 ttl=255 time=5159 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=154 ttl=255 time=5070 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=155 ttl=255 time=5267 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=156 ttl=255 time=5754 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=157 ttl=255 time=5989 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=158 ttl=255 time=6075 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=159 ttl=255 time=6195 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=160 ttl=255 time=6264 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=161 ttl=255 time=6420 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=162 ttl=255 time=6755 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=163 ttl=255 time=6899 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=164 ttl=255 time=6844 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=165 ttl=255 time=6867 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=166 ttl=255 time=6929 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=167 ttl=255 time=6943 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=168 ttl=255 time=6983 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=169 ttl=255 time=7109 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=170 ttl=255 time=7488 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=171 ttl=255 time=8138 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=172 ttl=255 time=8705 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=173 ttl=255 time=8914 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=174 ttl=255 time=8895 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=175 ttl=255 time=9014 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=176 ttl=255 time=9190 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=177 ttl=255 time=9256 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=178 ttl=255 time=9219 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=179 ttl=255 time=9288 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=180 ttl=255 time=9399 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=181 ttl=255 time=9490 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=182 ttl=255 time=9293 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=183 ttl=255 time=9229 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=184 ttl=255 time=8909 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=185 ttl=255 time=8873 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=186 ttl=255 time=8936 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=187 ttl=255 time=9078 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=188 ttl=255 time=9014 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=189 ttl=255 time=9061 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=190 ttl=255 time=8734 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=191 ttl=255 time=8449 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=192 ttl=255 time=8301 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=193 ttl=255 time=8310 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=194 ttl=255 time=8256 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=195 ttl=255 time=8350 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=196 ttl=255 time=8385 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=197 ttl=255 time=8224 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=198 ttl=255 time=7941 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=199 ttl=255 time=7907 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=200 ttl=255 time=7705 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=201 ttl=255 time=7368 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=202 ttl=255 time=7068 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=203 ttl=255 time=6636 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=204 ttl=255 time=6297 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=205 ttl=255 time=5633 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=206 ttl=255 time=4962 ms



Στο τέλος της ημέρας...
14:53 (idled)
--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
2421 packets transmitted, 2421 received, 0% packet loss, time 2420285ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 28.126/59.233/212.041/13.624 ms



Σχολιασμός αποτελεσμάτων. 
Το πρωί ξεκίνησε με καλούς χρόνους στα pings και γενικά απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία των UDP πακέτων. Σποραδικά παρουσιάζονταν προβλήματα στους χρόνους που δεν δικαιολογούνται από υπαιτιότητα του χρήστη. Συμπερασματικά ο bbras του OTE σηκώνει επιπλέον ρετουσάρισμα. 
Έπειτα από την αλλαγή της πόρτας από τον τοπικό ΟΤΕ, ενώ για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα στην αρχή δούλεψε όπως πριν, εν συνεχεία τα ping replies και τα UDP πακέτα, πήγαν σε επίπεδα προχθεσινά και μη λειτουργικά. Απλά, τα pings πήγαν 60-80 ms και οι UDP εφαρμογές δεν δούλευαν σε καμία περίπτωση.
Μετά από επικοινωνία με το CS της forthnet, ασκήθηκαν πιέσεις στο τεχνικό τμήμα του OTE, για να μου αλλάξουν πόρτα. Η αρχική τους απόκριση ήταν ότι δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο σήμερα, αλλά από Δευτέρα...

Αναμένω να με γυρίσουν την πόρτα που είχα το πρωί, και να μην έχω άλλα πισωγυρίσματα.

----------


## trojy

Δεν έβρισκαν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης. Όταν ξεκινάνε να φτιάξουν μία βλάβη 12:30 Παρασκευής, τί να περιμένεις?Αντί κάτι να φτιάχνει χαλάει...
Αυτή τη στιγμή το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι κάτι με τον αντίχρηστο τους μέσα.

----------


## BoGe

> .....
> Πήρα λοιπόν θέση μάχης, έτρεξα τις εφαρμογές.. και κόλλησα ό,τι μπορούσα να κολλήσω. 
> Ο κ. Δ. ειδοποίησε τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος έκανε κάποια αλλαγή στις ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας που είχε αναβαθμίσει στις αρχές του μήνα. 
> Δεν θα φλυαρίσω. Τα pings απο 60-80 ms   έγιναν μονομιάς 28-35 ms. To Voipbuster λειτούργησε κανονικά, και το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε. 
> Ο κ. Δ. υποσχέθηκε να μου στείλει ένα e-mail που θα με ενημερώνει πότε φτιάχτηκε το πρόβλημα.
> Οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ επέστρεψαν στις ρυθμίσεις που είχαν πριν την σημερινή μας παρέμβαση, με συνέπεια το πρόβλημα να συνεχίζεται.
> ......


Μα αφού έχουν εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα, σημαίνει ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου και να το θιάξουν κάποια στιγμή.
Να σε αλλάξουν πόρτα ίσως να μην ωφελήσει.

----------


## trojy

> Μα αφού έχουν εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα, σημαίνει ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου και να το θιάξουν κάποια στιγμή.
> Να σε αλλάξουν πόρτα ίσως να μην ωφελήσει.


Δούλευε καλά, και μερικές φορές είχε πρόβλημα...Μου άλλαξαν πόρτα. Και τώρα ΔΕΝ δουλευει καθόλου.

----------


## globalnoise

Guys...  :Rolling Eyes:  ReLaX  :Thumbsup1:  

Πριν κάτι λεπτά συζητούσαμε με τον Spyrosss στο IRC για PPPoE. Έτσι μου ήρθε η ιδέα "Ας αλλάξω και εγώ τα settings" από καθαρά απλή περιέργεια.

Αλλάζω τα settings στο 530i. Όλα OK. Ταυτόχρονα στο ξεκάρφωτο μου ήρθε να ανοίξω το CS:S ξέροντας ήδη πως δεν μπορώ ουτε καν να συνδεθώ σε server λόγω του προβλήματος με τα πακέτα που αντιμετωπίζουμε.

 :Very Happy:   :Cool:  Και ΝΑΙ, επιλέγοντας PPPoE σύνδεση το πρόβλημα των packets εξαφανίζετε. *ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟ PING ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΙΝ*.

Παρακαλώ τον trojy να αναφέρει αυτό στους τεχνικούς που βρίσκεται σε επικοινωνία καθώς πιστεύω να τους κατατοποίσει αρκετά!

Απλά παιδιά δοκιμάστε το! Εϊμαι 93% σίγουρος οτι θα δουλέψει και σε εσάς.

Αν πράγματι επιβαιβεωθεί ΔΙΑΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ. Ξέρω πολλά άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν το πρόβλημά μας!

Ας έχει καλά ο θεός τον σωτήρα μας τον Spyrosss! Αν δεν ήταν αυτός δεν θα μου είχε έρθει η περιέργεια.  :Worthy:

----------


## orestis

Μισό λεπτάκι για να βάλεις ΡΡΡοΕ δεν πρέπει να το υποστηρίζει ο ISP σου; Δεν είναι ρύθμιση που γίνεται κατα βούληση, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## cassidy

Εμένα δεν αλλάζει η κατάσταση με pppoe.

Είχα δοκιμάσει κάποτε να παίξω και με το μέγεθος των mtu αλλά δεν κατάφερα κάτι.

Για VOIP πάντως μπορείτε να  χρησιμοποιήσετε χαμήλής ποιότητας codecs. Θα έχετε ποιότητα κινητού τηλεφώνου, αλλά τουλάχιστον θα δουλεύει.

----------


## globalnoise

> Μισό λεπτάκι για να βάλεις ΡΡΡοΕ δεν πρέπει να το υποστηρίζει ο ISP σου; Δεν είναι ρύθμιση που γίνεται κατα βούληση, έτσι δεν είναι;


Είναι, http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3871

----------


## minovg

Ίδιο πρόβλημα και από μένα με σταθερό 210-7489***. Voipbuster τον ακούω μαστουρωμένο και εντελώς ετεροχρονισμένα και επίσης το Αζουρέους πάει σέρνοντας παρόλο που η γραμμή μου σε direct download κατεβάζει με μάξιμουμ 40... Στα p2p έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα κατεβάσματος...

----------


## globalnoise

Χμ. Εσείς εδώ οι περισσότεροι είστε απο Θεσσαλονίκη. Στον bras Θεσσαλονίκης για να γίνει η αλλαγή του PPP πρέπει να πάρεις τηλ και να γίνει μέσω ΟΤΕ. Στης αθήνας μόνο επιλέγεις όποιον θες εσύ...

----------


## sdikr

> Χμ. Εσείς εδώ οι περισσότεροι είστε απο Θεσσαλονίκη. Στον bras Θεσσαλονίκης για να γίνει η αλλαγή του PPP πρέπει να πάρεις τηλ και να γίνει μέσω ΟΤΕ. Στης αθήνας μόνο επιλέγεις όποιον θες εσύ...


εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες και της Θεσσαλονίκης είναι autosense  :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

> Και ΝΑΙ, επιλέγοντας PPPoE σύνδεση το πρόβλημα των packets εξαφανίζετε. *ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟ PING ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΙΝ*


Το πρόβλημα εγώ εξ'αρχής σε PPPoE το έχω, μου έχει περάσει από το μυαλό ότι με PPPoA μπορεί να μη συμβαίνει αλλά δε νομίζω ότι το υποστηρίζει το modem μου (Siemens XpressLink) οπότε παραμένω στο PPPoE.




> Εμένα δεν αλλάζει η κατάσταση με pppoe.
> 
> Είχα δοκιμάσει κάποτε να παίξω και με το μέγεθος των mtu αλλά δεν κατάφερα κάτι.


Ακριβώς τα ίδια και εγώ..

----------


## trojy

Το πρόβλημα αφορά και εκείνους που έχουν PPP over ΑΤΜ. Η αλλαγή από over Ethernet σε οver ATM ήταν η 1η αλλαγή που μου είχαν προτείνει από το CS της Forthnet. 
Ίσως η βελτίωση που έγινε να είναι τυχαία, αλλά το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζουν πολλοί χρήστες ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ του τύπου επικοινωνίας.

----------


## minovg

Ρε παιδιά αυτοί στα cs δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους. Μόλις τους πεις για UDP αρχίζουν σε ρωτάνε τα βασικά. Αν έχεις ανοίξει τις πόρτες στο firewall, το ότι η ταχύτητα δεν εξαρτάται από τις Voip κλήσεις και από τα p2p και ότι πρέπει να κατεβάσεις από direct για να δεις την ακριβή ταχύτητα κλπ. Τι είναι αυτά; Πώς θα τους εξηγήσουμε για να καταλάβουν; Δε μπορεί να συνεχίζεται αυτό το θέμα έτσι... Πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποια λύση.

----------


## anon

> Ρε παιδιά αυτοί στα cs δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους. Μόλις τους πεις για UDP αρχίζουν σε ρωτάνε τα βασικά. Αν έχεις ανοίξει τις πόρτες στο firewall, το ότι η ταχύτητα δεν εξαρτάται από τις Voip κλήσεις και από τα p2p και ότι πρέπει να κατεβάσεις από direct για να δεις την ακριβή ταχύτητα κλπ. Τι είναι αυτά; Πώς θα τους εξηγήσουμε για να καταλάβουν; Δε μπορεί να συνεχίζεται αυτό το θέμα έτσι... Πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποια λύση.


Καλα τι περιμένεις; Με τον βασικό (αν δίνουν και αυτό) εσύ ζητάς τα παιδιά να έχουν γνώσεις απο μεταπτυχιακό και να έχουν και καμμιά δεκαριά χρόνια προυπηρεσίας   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Αυτά το πολύ να έχουν βγάλει κανένα Ξυνή και εκείνο με το ζόρι (βέβαια υπάρχουν και εκεί μερικοί που ενδιαφέρονται και είναι τζίνια, αλλα είναι η εξαίρεση).

Θυμάμαι πριν χρόνια, όταν έστηνα mail server και έπαιρνα την Forthnet, και μου απαντούσαν στο helpdesk, "ναι θα βρείτε ένα εικονίδιο που γραφει Outlook Express", ελεγα εγώ, "Δεν στήνω client, στήνω mail server, σε FreeBSD και θέλω να παίζει το etrn σε εσάς", απάντηση "ναι εντάξει, αλλά το εικονίδιο το βρήκατε;"   :Ork:   :Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Dwarf:   :Viking:  
Επρεπε να επιμείνω να μιλήσω με τον master sysadmin (ο οποίος ήξερε, γιατί αυτός είχε στήσει το sendmail στην Forthneτ για να βγάλουμε άκρη) Ετος 1996. Δεν έχουν αλλάξει και πολλά.

----------


## minovg

Ναι σωστά όλα αυτά αλλά με το θέμα μας τι θα γίνει... Πώς θα συνεννοηθούμε με αυτούς; Πόσο πιο απλά να τους το πεις; Μου τη δίνει μόλις αρχίζει να σου λέει το παραμύθι με τα βασικά... (δεν έχετε συνδέσει το μόντεμ, είναι νοιχτό το λαμπάκι; , δεν έχετε ανοίξει πόρτες, δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό το κατέβασμα από p2p και από Voip, δηλώστε βλάβη και θα δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε).

----------


## chatasos

Πως θα το περιέγραφες σε κάποιον που γνωρίζει τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες?
Έτσι ακριβώς θα το *γράψεις σε mail* και θα το στείλεις στο support του isp σου.

Στο τηλέφωνο είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην βγάλεις άκρη, όπως σωστά λες.

----------


## minovg

> Πως θα το περιέγραφες σε κάποιον που γνωρίζει τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες?
> Έτσι ακριβώς θα το *γράψεις σε mail* και θα το στείλεις στο support του isp σου.
> 
> Στο τηλέφωνο είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην βγάλεις άκρη, όπως σωστά λες.


Αυτό έχει ήδη γίνει. Η HOL ενημερώθηκε και από το live chat support της και μέσω email. Ελπίζω τα παλικάρια να κάνουν δουλειά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## trojy

Θα είμαι ειλικρινής... Μόνο με γρκίνια λύνεται το πρόβλημα. Φτάνουμε στις 20 ημέρες, και το πρόβλημα δεν έχει οριστικά αντιμετωπιστεί. 
Είμαι σε επικοινωνία με τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ + Forthnet. Το πρόβλημα μπορεί να φτιαχτεί μόνο από τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ. Ήλπιζα πραγματικά, να είναι μία λανθασμένη ρύθμιση, και με τις αλλαγές στη δική μου περίπτωση, να έφτιαχνε μία για πάντα και για όλους. 
Από ότι φαίνεται, οι τεχνικοί εξετάζουν κάθε περίπτωση ξεχωριστά. 
Δεν περίμενα το θέμα να πάρει τέτοιες διαστάσεις.
 Μήπως όμως κάποιοι κερδίζουν με το να μην δουλεύουν VOIP εφαρμογές?

----------


## minovg

> Μήπως όμως κάποιοι κερδίζουν με το να μην δουλεύουν VOIP εφαρμογές?


Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το ζουμί. Ίσως τελικά να μην πρόκειται για πρόβλημα αλλά για ηθελημένη παρέμβαση στις UDP συνδέσεις γιατί το Voipbuster τους έχει γονατίσει... Λέω ίσως... Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται να μην έχουν δράσει μέχρι τώρα.

Δεν είναι όμως μόνο στις Voip κλήσεις αλλά και σε p2p. Εμένα το Αζουρέους σέρνεται στα κατεβάσματα. Υποθέτω ότι είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## trojy

> Εκεί ακριβώς είναι το ζουμί. Ίσως τελικά να μην πρόκειται για πρόβλημα αλλά για ηθελημένη παρέμβαση στις UDP συνδέσεις γιατί το Voipbuster τους έχει γονατίσει... Λέω ίσως... Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται να μην έχουν δράσει μέχρι τώρα.


To voipbuster σίγουρα δεν τους έχει γονατίσει. Καλοπροαίρετα, δεν θεωρώ ότι επίτηδες δημιουργούνται τέτοια προβλήματα. Τα αποδίδω όμως σε ανεπάρκεια των εμπλεκόμενων τεχνικών.




> Δεν είναι όμως μόνο στις Voip κλήσεις αλλά και σε p2p. Εμένα το Αζουρέους σέρνεται στα κατεβάσματα. Υποθέτω ότι είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα.


Το azureus χρησιμοποιεί κάποια λίγα πακέτα στο searching νομίζω. Κατά βάση είναι όμως TCP, και δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με το άλλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## minovg

> Το azureus χρησιμοποιεί κάποια λίγα πακέτα στο searching νομίζω. Κατά βάση είναι όμως TCP, και δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με το άλλο πρόβλημα.


Συνέπεσε χρονικά πάντως η πτώση του Voipbuster με την πτώση της ταχύτητας στον Αζουρέους παρόλο που σε direct (το επαναλαμβάνω) έχω πολύ καλές ταχύτητες... Γιαυτό και συνδέω τα γεγονότα.

----------


## globalnoise

> Συνέπεσε χρονικά πάντως η πτώση του Voipbuster με την πτώση της ταχύτητας στον Αζουρέους παρόλο που σε direct (το επαναλαμβάνω) έχω πολύ καλές ταχύτητες... Γιαυτό και συνδέω τα γεγονότα.


Μα και εγώ έτσι τα συνδέω τα γεγονότα. Δεν είναι μόνο τα μικρά UDP πακέτα του VoIP. Είναι και τα μικρά TCP πακέτα! Το εχω τεστάρει και το λέω!

----------


## cassidy

Βασικά είναι ο μέγιστος αριθμός πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## ndan_gr

μήπως αρχίσαν το μπλοράρισμα των ταχυτήτων στα torrents?
είχε ακουστεί ότι αυτό έγινε και στο εξωτερικό...

----------


## trojy

Σήμερα στις 10 το πρωί είχα διακοπή της σύνδεσης μου. Λογικά πρέπει να έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στις οποίες διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζα. 
Περιμένω την ενημέρωση από τους τεχνικούς της Forthnet, που επικοινώνησαν με τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ Αθηνών, που επικοινώνησαν με τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ στο Ηράκλειο, που είχαν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου χθες. 

Προσωρινά δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αν συμβαίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο σε TCP πακέτα. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω κάποιον που έχει ακόμα το πρόβλημα ώστε να το δοκιμάσω ο ίδιος. 

Ένα πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο για να δείτε αν κάτι πάει στραβά και που, είναι το iptraf. H εφαρμογή τρέχει πίσω από linux, και πέρα από την ανάλυση που κάνει ανά port / τύπου πακέτου, κάνει και ανάλυση ανάλογα με το μέγεθος των πακέτων. 
Είμαι περίεργος, αν το πρόβλημα με τα UDP πακέτα, συνεχίζεται σε εσάς.

----------


## minovg

> Είμαι περίεργος, αν το πρόβλημα με τα UDP πακέτα, συνεχίζεται σε εσάς.


Αν συνεχίζεται λέει... Μη σου πω ότι έγινε και χειρότερα...  :Mad:

----------


## BoGe

Ακόμα και αν έχουν σκοπό να το θιάξουν σε όλη την Ελλάδα, μην περιμένετε να γίνει ταυτόχρoνα την ίδια στιγμή.

----------


## globalnoise

> Ακόμα και αν έχουν σκοπό να το θιάξουν σε όλη την Ελλάδα...


Για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο χρειάζετε μια ουσιώδη οργάνωση-ενημέρωση... Δηλαδή περιμένεις εσύ κάτι τέτοιο από τον ΟΤΕ?  :Laughing:

----------


## globalnoise

Λοιπόν είχατε δίκιο. Δεν έχει σημασία πως περνάει το PPP... Η διαφορά που είδα ήταν επειδή όντως κάτι έφτιαξε ο ΟΤΕ σχετικά με το πρόβλημα. Ακόμη και σε ώρα αιχμής πλέον μπορώ να συνδεθώ σε  cs:s server και όταν το αζούρι κατεβάζει δεν έχω lag στο IRC!  :Cool:

----------


## globalnoise

Μάπα τελικά... Σήμερα πάλι τα ίδια... Μιάμιση μέρα κράτησε το όνειρο...

----------


## psyxakias

Eγώ αυτό που θα πρότεινα να αρχίσουμε να συγκρίνουμε είναι:
α) Όνομα DSLAM (πχ "DSLAM Πατησίων") όπως αναφέρεται στη λίστα των DSLAMs
β) Τύπος DSLAM (πχ Siemens1) - Δεν γνωρίζω πως τα ξεχωρίζουμε, νομίζω τα 1 είναι που συγχρονίζουν σε 448 και τα 2 σε 384 (χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος)
γ) ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (πχ 448/160)

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο γνωστό θέμα με το packet-based ratelimiting σε peak hours ή κάτι άλλο σχετικό με τα Siemens DSLAMs.

----------


## cassidy

Εγώ δε βρίσκομαι σε siemens dslam. Το πρόβλημα κρατάει και μέχρι τις 1-2 τη νύχτα.
Μετά πηγαίνει σαφώς καλύτερα μέχρι τις 7-8 το πρωί.
Ακόμα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά σε περιόδους διακοπών (15 Αύγουστο πέταγε)

DSLAM Γαλατσίου - Intracom - 384/128

Το πρόβλημα έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να λυθεί αν αναβαθμίσω τη γραμμή(μόνο) σε 512... θα το σκεφτώ.

----------


## trojy

Κυριακή 18:40
root@viagrios:/var/log# ping 194.219.252.144
PING 194.219.252.144 (194.219.252.144) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=51.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=52.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=48.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=4 ttl=255 time=45.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=5 ttl=255 time=51.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=6 ttl=255 time=46.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=7 ttl=255 time=79.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=8 ttl=255 time=42.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=9 ttl=255 time=55.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=10 ttl=255 time=49.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=11 ttl=255 time=59.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=12 ttl=255 time=55.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=13 ttl=255 time=47.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=14 ttl=255 time=74.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=15 ttl=255 time=46.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=16 ttl=255 time=55.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=17 ttl=255 time=48.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=18 ttl=255 time=39.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=19 ttl=255 time=49.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=20 ttl=255 time=56.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=21 ttl=255 time=50.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=22 ttl=255 time=53.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=23 ttl=255 time=54.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=24 ttl=255 time=67.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25 ttl=255 time=50.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=26 ttl=255 time=56.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=27 ttl=255 time=52.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=28 ttl=255 time=45.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=29 ttl=255 time=48.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=30 ttl=255 time=47.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=31 ttl=255 time=66.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=32 ttl=255 time=46.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=33 ttl=255 time=57.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=34 ttl=255 time=181 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=35 ttl=255 time=564 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=36 ttl=255 time=886 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=37 ttl=255 time=1118 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=38 ttl=255 time=1432 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=39 ttl=255 time=1532 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=40 ttl=255 time=1696 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=41 ttl=255 time=2327 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=42 ttl=255 time=2631 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=43 ttl=255 time=3044 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=44 ttl=255 time=3650 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=45 ttl=255 time=3870 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=46 ttl=255 time=3995 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=47 ttl=255 time=4019 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=48 ttl=255 time=4004 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=49 ttl=255 time=4142 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=50 ttl=255 time=4351 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=51 ttl=255 time=4313 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=52 ttl=255 time=4331 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=53 ttl=255 time=4335 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=54 ttl=255 time=4134 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=55 ttl=255 time=3852 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=56 ttl=255 time=3466 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=57 ttl=255 time=2834 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=58 ttl=255 time=2365 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=59 ttl=255 time=2006 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=60 ttl=255 time=1607 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=61 ttl=255 time=1572 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=62 ttl=255 time=1383 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=63 ttl=255 time=1224 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=64 ttl=255 time=680 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=65 ttl=255 time=98.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=66 ttl=255 time=57.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=67 ttl=255 time=46.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=68 ttl=255 time=30.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=69 ttl=255 time=40.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=70 ttl=255 time=32.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=71 ttl=255 time=29.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=72 ttl=255 time=33.7 ms

--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
72 packets transmitted, 72 received, 0% packet loss, time 71027ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 29.582/1162.286/4351.025/1551.924 ms, pipe 5

Από idled, σε χρήση VOIP και πάλι idled.  Συγχρονίζομαι στα 384. Τη Δευτέρα ο τεχνικός της forthnet θα με ενημερώσει.

----------


## trojy

> Eγώ αυτό που θα πρότεινα να αρχίσουμε να συγκρίνουμε είναι:
> α) Όνομα DSLAM (πχ "DSLAM Πατησίων") όπως αναφέρεται στη λίστα των DSLAMs
> β) Τύπος DSLAM (πχ Siemens1) - Δεν γνωρίζω πως τα ξεχωρίζουμε, νομίζω τα 1 είναι που συγχρονίζουν σε 448 και τα 2 σε 384 (χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος)
> γ) ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (πχ 448/160)
> 
> Αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο γνωστό θέμα με το packet-based ratelimiting σε peak hours ή κάτι άλλο σχετικό με τα Siemens DSLAMs.


Psyxakia: Εγώ δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό το QOS. Μήπως μπορείς να γίνεις πιο ακριβής; 
1. Από ποιον γίνεται αυτό το QOS; 
2. Έχει δημοσιοποιηθεί πουθενά; 
3. Εχει ξανασυζητηθεί στο forum αυτό το ζήτημα;

----------


## psyxakias

> Το πρόβλημα έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να λυθεί αν αναβαθμίσω τη γραμμή(μόνο) σε 512... θα το σκεφτώ.


Θα ελέγξω αύριο που λογικά θα γίνει η δική μου μετατροπή

Μόλις έκανα και εγώ ένα test (το τελευταίο μου σε 384 γραμμή ελπίζω!):


```
DL: 2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0.1 kB/sec

E:\>ping -t -w 5000 194.219.252.147

Pinging 194.219.252.147 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=254     <--- IDLE
Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=254     <--- IDLE
Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=254     <--- IDLE
Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=849ms TTL=254    <--- DL: ~1.0 kB/sec / UL: 1.5 kB/sec
Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=2616ms TTL=254   <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Request timed out.                                         <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Request timed out.                                         <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Request timed out.                                         <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Request timed out.                                         <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Request timed out.                                         <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Request timed out.                                         <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Request timed out.                                         <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Request timed out.                                         <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Request timed out.                                         <--- DL: ~1.8-2.2 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=3216ms TTL=254   <--- DL: 1.0 kB/sec / UL: 0-1 kB/sec
Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=254     <--- IDLE
Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=254     <--- IDLE
Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=254     <--- IDLE
Reply from 194.219.252.147: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=254     <--- IDLE
```

----------


## trojy

Η αναβάθμιση σε 512 είναι μία λύση. Δεν είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα όμως. 
Στην ενημέρωση που έχω δεν υπάρχει κάποιο QOS (Quality Of Service) που να εφαρμόζεται. 
Είναι η 1η φορά που διαβάζω κάτι τέτοιο, και θα παρακαλούσα όποιον γνωρίζει κάτι για αυτό, να μου στείλει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορεί.

----------


## psyxakias

Όταν συμβαίνει το πρόβλημα, τα πακετά που στέλνω και λαμβάνω είναι UDP μεγέθους 44 bytes μαζί με τα headers (ή 16 bytes "καθαρά"), αν και άμα διαιρέσω τα bytes με τα pps δεν βγάζει ακριβώς 44 bytes (ίσως πρέπει να κάνω πιο ακριβείς μετρήσεις):


```
DL: 0.1 kB/sec (8 pps) / UL: 0.7 kB/sec (23 pps)
DL: 1.6 kB/sec (21 pps) / UL: 4.6 kB/sec (80 pps)
DL: 1.0 kB/sec (22 pps) / UL: 4.5 kB/sec (82 pps)
DL: 1.1 kB/sec (19 pps) / UL: 4.6 kB/sec (78 pps)
DL: 1.2 kB/sec (26 pps) / UL: 4.6 kB/sec (88 pps)
DL: 0.9 kB/sec (17 pps) / UL: 4.8 kB/sec (84 pps)
DL: 0.8 kB/sec (22 pps) / UL: 4.6 kB/sec (133 pps)
DL: 1.1 kB/sec (23 pps) / UL: 11.8 kB/sec (267 pps)
DL: 0.2 kB/sec (0 pps) / UL: 4.1 kB/sec (24 pps)
DL: 0.0 kB/sec (0 pps) / UL: 1.9 kB/sec (9 pps)
DL: 1.3 kB/sec (28 pps) / UL: 1.8 kB/sec (29 pps)
DL: 1.5 kB/sec (26 pps) / UL: 1.5 kB/sec (23 pps)
DL: 1.4 kB/sec (29 pps) / UL: 1.8 kB/sec (21 pps)
DL: 1.5 kB/sec (30 pps) / UL: 1.8 kB/sec (23 pps)
DL: 1.3 kB/sec (25 pps) / UL: 1.7 kB/sec (23 pps)
DL: 3.2 kB/sec (26 pps) / UL: 1.8 kB/sec (25 pps)
DL: 5.0 kB/sec (26 pps) / UL: 2.1 kB/sec (25 pps)
DL: 4.9 kB/sec (28 pps) / UL: 1.9 kB/sec (22 pps)
DL: 3.8 kB/sec (25 pps) / UL: 1.8 kB/sec (21 pps)
DL: 3.8 kB/sec (25 pps) / UL: 2.0 kB/sec (25 pps)
DL: 3.8 kB/sec (26 pps) / UL: 1.8 kB/sec (17 pps)
```

Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται σαν κόφτης στα pps;

----------


## psyxakias

Επειδή ίσως να μην έχω άλλη ευκαιρία για δοκιμή στην 384 γραμμή μου αφού περιμένω την αναβάθμισή σε 512, έκανα μια δοκιμή που κατά την γνώμη μου αποδικνύει την ύπαρξη packet-based ratelimiting:

*1)* Συνδέθηκα στο Internet από την ADSL αλλά και από ξεχωριστή ISDN σύνδεση για να μπορώ να έχω πρόβαση ακόμα και αν νεκρώσει η ADSL

*2)* Μπήκα σε έναν 100 Mbps server (από την ISDN) και έκανα ratelimit τα outgoing UDPs στο 1 Mbps

*3)* Άρχισα μαζική αποστολή UDP πακέτων προς την ADSL μου

*4)* Παράλληλα άνοιξα το το Performance των Windows και το windump, για να ελέγχο τα πακέτα που έρχονται στην ADSL και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα:

*α)* Test #1 => 10-bytes packets (38-bytes including overheads):
28 pps / 1285-1330 bytes/sec (minpps: 23, maxpps: 30)

*β)* Test #2 => 100-bytes packets (128-bytes including overheads):
29 pps / 3450-3570 bytes/sec (minpps: 22, maxpps: 30)

*γ)* Test #3 => 500-bytes packets (528-bytes including overheads):
29 pps / 14882-15140 bytes/sec (minpps: 23, maxpps: 30)

*δ)* Test #4 => 1000-bytes packets (1028-bytes including overheads):
29 pps / 26650-28700 bytes/sec (minpps: 22, maxpps: 30)

*ε)* Test #5 => 1400-bytes packets (1428-bytes including overheads):
30 pps / 38555-41266 bytes/sec (minpps: 22, maxpps: 30)

*5)* Όταν έπιανε τα 30 pps η ADSL, νέκρωνε, σταματούσα τα πακέτα από το server και ενώ η κάρτα δικτύου του server έδειχνε idle (είχαν φύγει ήδη τα πακέτα) χρειαζόταν 1-3 λεπτά για να σταματήσουν να έρχονται στην ADSL μου και να επανέλθει απ'το νέκρωμα, που σημαίνει ότι για να μην γίνονται drop τα πακέτα από το ratelimit, γίνονται queue ώστε να τα λάβω όλα έστω και με καθυστέρηση δευτερολέπτων/λεπτών.

*Φαίνεται σαν να πρόκειται για για packet-based ratelimiting, δεν ξέρω που και γιατί αλλά πιστεύω πως ΑΥΤΟ είναι το πρόβλημά μας..*

*EDIT:* διορθώθηκαν κάποια λαθάκια που είχα στις τιμές των bytes, αφού επανέλαβα τα tests και έβγαλα παρόμοια αποτελέσματα
*EDIT2:* Και φυσικά επειδή κανένα ratelimiting σύστημα δεν είναι τέλειο, υπήρχαν φορές που έκανε κάτι spikes σε 100 pps για 2-3 secs και επέστρεφε στα 28-30.
*EDIT3*: Τα παραπάνω tests έγιναν με ΟΤΕ 384 γραμμή και 384/128 σύνδεση FORTHnet.
*EDIT4*: Άλλαξα το bold message λίγο   :Whistling:

----------


## kaugummi

Καταρχην αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι NO COMMENT....
Το μονο που θα σχολιασω ειναι οτι καμια  εταιρια δεν θελει να εχει προβληματα..καμια εταιρια δεν θελει να την πριζουν καθε μερα οι συνδρομητες της...Επισης αν το προβλημα ηταν τοσο απλο (οσο υποστηριξε καποιος ..ο οποιος θα μπορουσε και να το λυσει ο ιδιος και μαλιστα ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ..) θα ειχε ΗΔΗ λυθει..
Το link ειναι το εξης, (δεν το εβαλα τοτε γιατι νομιζα οτι το ειδαν..)

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817

υπενθυμιση:προσπαθω να δειξω another point of view...
και γω απλως ενας συνδρομητης ειμαι..

----------


## trojy

psyxakia, μπράβο για τις δοκιμές. Η παρατήρηση σου είναι πολύ χρήσιμη. 
Θα ήθελα αν μπορείς in public ή σε PM, να στείλεις οδηγίες για το πως έκανες τη δοκιμή. 
Εγώ προσωπικά, δεν γνωρίζω πως να στείλω UDP πακέτα πλήρως ελεγχόμενα. Για αυτό και χρησιμοποιώ το voip ως γνώμονα. 
Όσον αφορά τη διάγνωση του packet-based rate limiting process, θα προτιμήσω να συνεχίσω την απλουστευμένη "ελληνική" έκδοση "πρόβλημα στα UDP πακέτα της dsl".  :Smile: 

Από την αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ, και μετά, ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ/ΚΑΠΟΥ/ΚΑΠΟΤΕ έβαλε όριο στα UDP πακέτα, στα 30 pps (δηλαδή 30 πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο).  Όποιος δηλώνει βλάβη πλέον, θα είναι καλύτερο να ενημερώνει και για αυτή την παράμετρο.

----------


## psyxakias

> Καταρχην αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι NO COMMENT....
> Το μονο που θα σχολιασω ειναι οτι καμια  εταιρια δεν θελει να εχει προβληματα..καμια εταιρια δεν θελει να την πριζουν καθε μερα οι συνδρομητες της...Επισης αν το προβλημα ηταν τοσο απλο (οσο υποστηριξε καποιος ..ο οποιος θα μπορουσε και να το λυσει ο ιδιος και μαλιστα ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ..) θα ειχε ΗΔΗ λυθει..
> Το link ειναι το εξης, (δεν το εβαλα τοτε γιατι νομιζα οτι το ειδαν..)
> 
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817
> 
> υπενθυμιση:προσπαθω να δειξω another point of view...
> και γω απλως ενας συνδρομητης ειμαι..


Eπειδή τα τελευταία 2 μηνύματα είναι δικά μου (και παρεξηγώ έυκολα, χεχε  :Very Happy: ), θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα όταν μιλάς για αυτόν τον "κάποιο"; Διότι ούτε είπα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι τόσο απλό, ούτε είπα ότι θα μπορούσα να το λύσω μόνος μου. Εκτός αν παρεξήγησα και δεν αναφέρεσαι σε μένα, οπότε ζητώ συγνώμη.

Επίσης, το URL που έδωσες του έριξα μια ματιά και στο δικό μου modem απλώς δίνει πληροφορίες δημιουργίας σύνδεσης στα XP, τίποτε παραπάνω οπότε δεν νομίζω πως πρόκειται για μία τόσο απλή λύση/ρύθμιση (μακάρι να ήταν). Γενικότερα νομίζω πως το πρόβλημα εστιάζεται καθαρά στον ΟΤΕ, ούτε στην FORTHnet, ούτε στους υπόλοιπους ISPs. Εντός ολίγου θα κάνω δοκιμές με άλλον ISP.

*Edit:* Τώρα κατάλαβα το λόγο που έδωσες το link, οι ρυθμίσεις που δίνουν είναι άσχετες.. απλά αναφέρουν εκεί το πρόβλημα για να είναι ενήμεροι οι συνδρομητές ότι το ψάχνουν, thanks και sorry αν παρεξήγησα το post σου αρχικά.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cassidy

psyxakia έχεις σκεφτεί πως τα max packets per second είναι ένα ακόμα σύμπτωμα κι όχι η αιτία;
Αν ήταν rate limiting (για να δώσουν προτεραιότητα σε κάποιους) γιατί το φαινόμενο εμφανίζεται σε κάποιες περιοχές και σε άλλες όχι;
Αυτά τα είχα αναφέρει και πριν δυο εβδομάδες αλλά δε φάνηκε να δίνει κανείς σημασία. Για όποιον παίζει online παιχνίδια είναι από τα πρώτα πράγματα που μαθαίνει.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...91&postcount=6

----------


## globalnoise

Δώστε ρε μάγκες δώστε! Από τον Απρίλιο το ήξερα πως παίζετε κάτι τέτοιο και απλά το έριχνα στο οτι είναι πίτα τα dslams!

trojy αδερφέ δώσε αυτά τα στοιχεία στην Forthnet. Θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ με κάτι κονέ που έχω από το τεχνικό τμήμα της HOL (δούλευε η αδερφή μου εκεί παλιότερα) να το μεταφέρω και ο ΟΤΕ βοηθός!  :Twisted Evil:  

Μπορεί να είναι τεχνικό λάθος του ΟΤΕ δεν λέω... αλλά αν αποδειχθεί πως έχει packet limit ο ΟΤΕ οι providers θα κάνουν καταγγελίες και θα κοπούν κ*λοι

Keep up!  :Cool:

----------


## psyxakias

> psyxakia έχεις σκεφτεί πως τα max packets per second είναι ένα ακόμα σύμπτωμα κι όχι η αιτία;


Πάω πάσο σε αυτό, μπορεί να κάνω λάθος ότι πρόκειται για rate-limiting πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι είναι 30 καρφωμένο.

Δοκίμασα με OTEnet 384 στην γραμμή μου:

α) Test #1 => 10-bytes packets (38-bytes including overheads):
30 pps / 1380 bytes/sec (minpps: 26, maxpps: 30)

β) Test #2 => 100-bytes packets (128-bytes including overheads):
30 pps / 3455 bytes/sec (minpps: 21, maxpps: 30)

γ) Test #3 => 500-bytes packets (528-bytes including overheads):
29 pps / 14300 bytes/sec (minpps: 27, maxpps: 30)

δ) Test #4 => 1000-bytes packets (1028-bytes including overheads):
29 pps / 28600 bytes/sec (minpps: 26, maxpps: 30)

ε) Test #5 => 1400-bytes packets (1428-bytes including overheads):
30 pps / 39200 bytes/sec (minpps: 27, maxpps: 30)

ΥΣ: Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον EvilHawk που μου έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να κάνω δοκιμή με OTEnet   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## psyxakias

> psyxakia, μπράβο για τις δοκιμές. Η παρατήρηση σου είναι πολύ χρήσιμη. 
> Θα ήθελα αν μπορείς in public ή σε PM, να στείλεις οδηγίες για το πως έκανες τη δοκιμή. 
> Εγώ προσωπικά, δεν γνωρίζω πως να στείλω UDP πακέτα πλήρως ελεγχόμενα. Για αυτό και χρησιμοποιώ το voip ως γνώμονα.


Χρησιμοποιώ ανορθόδοξο λίγο τρόπο για να στείλω τα πακέτα αλλά μόνο έτσι είμαι σίγουρος ότι pushάρω την γραμμή στο μέγιστο.

Από 100 Mbps freebsd server χρησιμοποιώ ενα udpflood utility, αφού του κάνω modify τον κώδικά του για να αλλάξω το μέγεθος των πακέτων και κάνω ratelimit τα outgoing UDPs σε 500 Kbps από το ipfw+dummynet (γιατί άμα το αφήσω χωρίς όριο θα στέλνει 100 Mbps και θα με κυνηγάνε οι ISPs). Το utility λέγεται vadimI και θα πρότεινα να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί για άλλους σκοπούς (denial-of-service) διότι άμεσα εντοπίζεται και θα βρεις μπελά...

*Μέτρηση bandwidth*: DUMeter (προσοχή να έχει ρυθμιστεί η σωστή interface για να μην μετράει το bandwidth εις διπλούν)
*Μέτρηση πακέτων*: Start/Run, %SystemRoot%\system32\perfmon.msc (υπάρχει και σε εικονίδιο στο Administrative Tools, αλλά έχω τη συνήθεια του Start/Run) και διαλέγω από το Network Interface το packets received/sec και bytes received/sec.
*Utility*: vadimI.c (μπορώ να σου δώσω το κώδικά του μέσω PM)

Δοκίμασα επίσης να κάνω τα ίδια tests στην IP του EvilHawk και του έβγαζε στο Performance επίσης 25-31 pps και μετά ενώ σταματούσα να τα στέλνω γινόντουσαν queue για 1-2 λεπτά.

ΥΣ: Τον έλεγχο του utility πρέπει να τον έχεις από άλλη ανεξάρτητη σύνδεση (πχ εγώ έμπαινα με ISDN) ειδάλλως όταν αρχίσουν και έρχονται τα 30 pps, νεκρώνει η ADSL.

ΥΣ2: Και 10 kbps udp ratelimit να βάλω, όταν στέλνω πακέτα των 10 bytes (+ headers) η γραμμή νεκρώνει απλώς με 1 kB/sec...

ΥΣ3: Αν θες μπορώ να σου δώσω το τηλέφωνό μου σε PM εάν θέλει οποιοσδήποτε ISP ή ο ΟΤΕ να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για περαιτέρω δοκιμές...   :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ βρίσκονται συγκεντρωμένες οι δοκιμές με OTEnet & FORTHnet που δείχνουν πως ασχέτως αν στέλνω 100άδες (αν όχι 1000άδες) πακέτα από το Internet, μπορώ να λάβω το πολύ 30 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο χωρίς να παίζει καθόλου ρόλο το μέγεθός τους, με αποτέλεσμα να νεκρώνει η γραμμή σε περίπτωση που είναι UDP καθώς συνεχίζουν να έρχονται χωρίς έλεγχο:

*Ημερομηνία/Ώρα:* Κυριακή 25/Σεπ/2005 20:30-21:50

*OTE 384 (DSLAM Πατησίων: 448/160) + FORTHnet 384/128 Static*
- 10-bytes packets (38-bytes including overheads):
average: 28 pps / 1285-1330 bytes/sec (minpps: 23, maxpps: 30)

- 100-bytes packets (128-bytes including overheads):
average: 29 pps / 3450-3570 bytes/sec (minpps: 22, maxpps: 30)

- 500-bytes packets (528-bytes including overheads):
average: 29 pps / 14882-15140 bytes/sec (minpps: 23, maxpps: 30)

- 1000-bytes packets (1028-bytes including overheads):
average: 29 pps / 26650-28700 bytes/sec (minpps: 22, maxpps: 30)

- 1400-bytes packets (1428-bytes including overheads):
average: 30 pps / 38555-41266 bytes/sec (minpps: 22, maxpps: 30)


*OTE 384 (DSLAM Πατησίων: 448/160) + OTEnet 384/128 Dynamic*
- 10-bytes UDP packets (38-bytes including overheads):
average: 30 pps / 1380 bytes/sec (minpps: 26, maxpps: 30)

- 100-bytes UDP packets (128-bytes including overheads):
average: 30 pps / 3455 bytes/sec (minpps: 21, maxpps: 30)

- 500-bytes UDP packets (528-bytes including overheads):
average: 29 pps / 14300 bytes/sec (minpps: 27, maxpps: 30)

- 1000-bytes UDP packets (1028-bytes including overheads):
average: 29 pps / 28600 bytes/sec (minpps: 26, maxpps: 30)

- 1400-bytes UDP packets (1428-bytes including overheads):
average: 30 pps / 39200 bytes/sec (minpps: 27, maxpps: 30)

Επίσης, ακόμα και αν σταματήσω να στέλνω τα πακέτα, παραμένουν στο queue και παραδίδονται σταδιακά (με 30 pps) έτσι ώστε να παραδοθούν όλα (ή έστω τα περισσότερα από αυτά).

Πιθανόν το πρόβλημα να εμφανίζεται και με UDP αλλά και με TCP πακέτα, με την διαφορά ότι το UDP πρωτόκολλο δεν έχει ελέγχους για να μειώσει την ποσότητά τους, σε αντίθεση με το TCP έτσι ώστε να παρατηρείται έντονο πρόβλημα κυρίως με τα UDP πακέτα.

ΥΣ: Όταν μου ενεργοποιηθεί η 512 γραμμή, θα δοκιμάσω και από εκεί... θέλω να ελπίζω ότι θα είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα εκεί.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cassidy

psyxakia εμένα δεν είναι κολλημένο στα 30, είναι συνήθως γύρω στα 20-25.

Και πάλι, για ποιο λόγο να κάνουν rate limiting κάθε μέρα μέχρι τις 1 το βράδυ για παράδειγμα; 
Αν ήταν μέχρι το μεσημέρι-απόγευμα (να το δίνουν σε επιχειρησιακούς πελάτες) θα συμφωνούσα.

Για ποιο λόγο να συμβαίνει σε μερικές περιοχές και σε άλλες όχι;

Αν συνδυάσεις περιοχές που έχουν το πρόβλημα σε συνδυασμό με τους πίνακες που δείχνουν τη πληρότητα των dslams θα καταλάβεις.

Κι όλα αυτά γιατί; Είπαμε οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες αλλά πραγματικά δε νομίζω πουθενά αλλού στο κόσμο να δίνουν συνδέσεις DSL χωρίς να σου δίνουν το καταραμένο το contention ratio...

----------


## psyxakias

> psyxakia εμένα δεν είναι κολλημένο στα 30, είναι συνήθως γύρω στα 20-25.


Η τελευταία φορά που το είχα ελέγξει και εγώ πριν κανά 4-6μηνο άλλαζε αναλόγως την ώρα, άλλωτε 20, άλλωτε 25 αλλά πρόσφατα βλέπω ξεκίνησε τα 30άρια.





> Και πάλι, για ποιο λόγο να κάνουν rate limiting κάθε μέρα μέχρι τις 1 το βράδυ για παράδειγμα; Αν ήταν μέχρι το μεσημέρι-απόγευμα (να το δίνουν σε επιχειρησιακούς πελάτες) θα συμφωνούσα.


Δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει στενά και αποδεδειγμένα ποιες ώρες συμβαίνει, ίσως επειδή αρκετοί κάνουν downloading έως τις 12-1 βράδυ (δεν μιλάω για downloaders επί 24ωρου βάσεως)




> Για ποιο λόγο να συμβαίνει σε μερικές περιοχές και σε άλλες όχι;


Διαφορετικός εξοπλισμός DSLAMs ίσως; Λιγότερη κίνηση;





> Αν συνδυάσεις περιοχές που έχουν το πρόβλημα σε συνδυασμό με τους πίνακες που δείχνουν τη πληρότητα των dslams θα καταλάβεις.


Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου, ακριβώς αυτό εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω καθώς όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν από όταν γέμισε το DSLAM μου και ξεκίνησαν οι μειώσεις στις ταχύτητες.




> Κι όλα αυτά γιατί; Είπαμε οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες αλλά πραγματικά δε νομίζω πουθενά αλλού στο κόσμο να δίνουν συνδέσεις DSL χωρίς να σου δίνουν το καταραμένο το contention ratio...


Μια φήμη που είχε ακουστεί παλιότερα και θα μπορούσα να πω ότι έχει κάποια λογική είναι ότι ένα μέρος του εξοπλισμού που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ δεν δέχεται bandwidth-based ratelimiting αλλά packet-based, έτσι ώστε πέρα από το συγχρονισμό (384/128, 448/160, 512/128, 576/160 κλπ) να αναγκάζονται να κάνουν packet-based ratelimiting στις ώρες αιχμής για να ελέγξουν την κατάσταση.

Η λογική λοιπόν είναι ότι για να ελέγξουν τα κατεβάσματα των συνδρομητών από http/ftp που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα (1492 bytes μαζί με τα overheads στο PPPoE) κάνουν ratelimit σε 20 pps (20 x 1492 = 29.840 bytes/sec) ή 25 pps (25 x 1492 = 37.300 bytes/sec) ή 30 pps (30 x 1492 = 44.760 bytes/sec)


Μάλιστα αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που νομίζω πως το κάνουν σε ΟΛΑ τα πακέτα, όχι μόνο στα UDP. Απλά τα UDP προκαλούν περισσότερο πρόβλημα γιατί δεν έχουν έλεγχο και έρχονται ανεξέλεγκτα (αυξάνοντας το latency και νεκρώνοντας την γραμμή) μέχρι η πηγή κάποια στιγμή να συνειδητοποιήσει (με κάποιο icmp ping ή άλλο τρόπο) ότι δε τα λαμβάνεις και να σταματήσει εφ'όσον το πρωτόκολλο από μόνο του (από τις ταπεινές μου γνώσεις) δεν υποστηρίζει έλεγχο αποστολής πακέτων αναλόγως με την ταχύτητα/latency σε αντίθεση με το TCP που κάνει ελέγχους με τα ack πακέτα.

----------


## psyxakias

Έστειλα νωρίτερα e-mail στην FORTHnet (internet-support@forthnet.gr) για να τους ενημερώσω για το thread καθώς και τις συγκεκριμένες δοκιμές που έκανα, μου τηλεφώνησαν εντός 4 λεπτών (γρήγοροι όπως πάντα!) και μου ζήτησαν ότι ζητάνε στους συνδρομητές τους για να συγκεντρώσουν στοιχεία για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα για να συνεχιστεί περαιτέρω έρευνα σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΤΕ για την επίλυσή του.

*1)* Να κάνουμε ένα tracert να δούμε στα πρώτα 1-2 hops σε ποιον BBRAS της FORTHnet (ή άλλου ISP) ανήκουμε, πχ bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr
*2)* Ενώ η σύνδεσή μας είναι idle (κλειστά τα πάντα), να τρέξουμε το εξής από το command prompt: "ping -t <bbras>" (πχ: ping -t bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr)
*3)* Να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάποιο VoIP λογισμικό έτσι ώστε να καταγραφεί η αύξηση των pings και τα πιθανά requests timeout
*4)* Να κλείσουμε το VoIP λογισμικό και να κάνουμε copy/paste όλα τα αποτελέσματα και να τους τα στείλουμε μέσω e-mail στο internet-support@forthnet.gr


*Σημείωση #1:* Επίσης μάλλον ξέχασαν να μου πουν, ότι επειδή η FORTHnet φιλτράρει των είδος/τύπο των πακέτων που χρησιμοποιεί το tracert, για να βρούμε τον BBRAS πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε άλλο πρόγραμμα. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το WinMTR που βρίσκεται εδώ: http://winmtr.sourceforge.net/winmtr_bin.zip - απλώς το κατέβαζετε, τρέχετε το .exe που έχει μέσα το .zip (δεν έχει ιό, fully tested) και κάνετε traceroute κάποιο host/ip για να σας δείξει τον bbras. Μην ξεχάσετε να το κλείσετε μετά πριν ξεκινήσετε τα ping tests.

*Σημείωση #2:* Επίσης μου είπαν ότι είναι ευπρόσδεκτο εάν διαθέτουμε σύνδεση φίλου/γνωστού σε άλλον ISP έτσι ώστε να επαναλάβουμε τα ίδια βήματα, για να φανεί ότι το πρόβλημα δεν εμφανίζεται μόνο στην FORTHnet (κάτι που επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ καθώς δοκίμασα με OTEnet σήμερα αλλά και ACN που είχα δοκιμάσει παλιότερα).

*Σημείωση #3:* Αν και δεν μου το ανέφεραν, θα πρότεινα να τους αναφέρουμε δύο επιπλέον πράγματα: α) τηλέφωνο της γραμμής ADSL (για να βρουν περιοχή/τύπο DSLAMs) και β) τύπο modem (για να ελεγχθεί αν ευθύνονται συγκεκριμένα modem, κάτι που προσωπικά θεωρώ απίθανο)

----------


## cassidy

Καλά ρε ολόκληρος τελικός του ευρωπαϊκού και είχες άμεση απάντηση από τη forthnet;;; 
impressed! Θα τα έχεις σύντομα (αύριο το πρωί καλύτερα γιατί τώρα μάλλον κλείσανε όλοι τα πισιά και βγήκαν έξω να πανηγυρίσουν  :Smile: )

----------


## trojy

IPTraf
┌ Packet Distribution by Size ─────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
│                                                                              │
│ Packet size brackets for interface ppp0                                      │
│                                                                              │
│                                                                              │
│ Packet Size (bytes)      Count     Packet Size (bytes)     Count             │
│     1 to   74:             447      741 to  814:              15             │
│    75 to  148:             307      815 to  888:               6             │
│   149 to  222:            4204      889 to  962:               2             │
│   223 to  296:               4      963 to 1036:               3             │
│   297 to  370:              19     1037 to 1110:               5             │
│   371 to  444:              10     1111 to 1184:               0             │
│   445 to  518:               1     1185 to 1258:               0             │
│   519 to  592:               0     1259 to 1332:               1             │
│   593 to  666:               1     1333 to 1406:               0             │
│   667 to  740:              13     1407 to 1492+:             66             │
│                                                                              



Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πακέτων UDP είναι ανάμεσα σε 149 και 222 bytes.

----------


## anon

> Η λογική λοιπόν είναι ότι για να ελέγξουν τα κατεβάσματα των συνδρομητών από http/ftp που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα (1492 bytes μαζί με τα overheads στο PPPoE) κάνουν ratelimit σε 20 pps (20 x 1492 = 29.840 bytes/sec) ή 25 pps (25 x 1492 = 37.300 bytes/sec) ή 30 pps (30 x 1492 = 44.760 bytes/sec)Μάλιστα αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που νομίζω πως το κάνουν σε ΟΛΑ τα πακέτα, όχι μόνο στα UDP. Απλά τα UDP προκαλούν περισσότερο πρόβλημα γιατί δεν έχουν έλεγχο και έρχονται ανεξέλεγκτα (αυξάνοντας το latency και νεκρώνοντας την γραμμή) μέχρι η πηγή κάποια στιγμή να συνειδητοποιήσει (με κάποιο icmp ping ή άλλο τρόπο) ότι δε τα λαμβάνεις και να σταματήσει εφ'όσον το πρωτόκολλο από μόνο του (από τις ταπεινές μου γνώσεις) δεν υποστηρίζει έλεγχο αποστολής πακέτων αναλόγως με την ταχύτητα/latency σε αντίθεση με το TCP που κάνει ελέγχους με τα ack πακέτα.


Αυτο μου φαίνεται ότι είναι το πιο πιθανό, και έτσι φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε UDP με real time applications (πχ VoIP). Πχ με codec g729 θέλεις ένα πακέτο κάθε 10ms, που σημαίνει 100 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο. Απλά δεν παιρνάνε (όλα). Εαν χρησιμοποιήσεις G723 με frame rate 30ms τότε έχεις 33 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτα. Κάπως καλύτερα τα πράγματα αλλά πρέπει να συνυπολογίσουμε και κάποια πακέτα overhead, ώστε και πάλι θα έχει προβλημα. Ισως εδώ εξηγείται και το γεγονός ότι σε pings έχουμε αυξανόμενους χρόνους ανταπόκρισης μέχρι timeout, και μετά επανέρχεται. Φαινεται ότι γίνεται ένα είδος ελέγχου αριθμού πακέτων στο δευτερόλεπτο (ή σε πολλάπλάσιο χρόνο του δευτερολέπτου). Και μάλλον αυτό γίνετα απο ΟΤΕ και όχι απο παρόχους.

----------


## trojy

Ενώ χρησιμοποιούσα το voip σημέρα το πρωί.

64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25680 ttl=255 time=150 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25681 ttl=255 time=265 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25682 ttl=255 time=432 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25683 ttl=255 time=773 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25684 ttl=255 time=1153 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25685 ttl=255 time=946 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25686 ttl=255 time=544 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25687 ttl=255 time=174 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25688 ttl=255 time=204 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25689 ttl=255 time=44.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25690 ttl=255 time=42.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25691 ttl=255 time=63.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25692 ttl=255 time=53.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25693 ttl=255 time=67.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25694 ttl=255 time=87.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25695 ttl=255 time=71.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25696 ttl=255 time=92.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25697 ttl=255 time=46.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25698 ttl=255 time=45.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25699 ttl=255 time=68.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25700 ttl=255 time=35.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25701 ttl=255 time=37.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25702 ttl=255 time=38.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25703 ttl=255 time=69.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25704 ttl=255 time=49.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25705 ttl=255 time=33.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25706 ttl=255 time=95.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25707 ttl=255 time=129 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25708 ttl=255 time=150 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25709 ttl=255 time=375 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25710 ttl=255 time=826 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25711 ttl=255 time=1113 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25712 ttl=255 time=1289 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25713 ttl=255 time=1719 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25714 ttl=255 time=2076 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25715 ttl=255 time=2349 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25716 ttl=255 time=2672 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25717 ttl=255 time=3137 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25718 ttl=255 time=3640 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25719 ttl=255 time=3881 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25720 ttl=255 time=4214 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25721 ttl=255 time=4688 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25722 ttl=255 time=4681 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25723 ttl=255 time=4782 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25724 ttl=255 time=4915 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25725 ttl=255 time=5020 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25726 ttl=255 time=5072 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25727 ttl=255 time=4873 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25728 ttl=255 time=5229 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25729 ttl=255 time=5461 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25730 ttl=255 time=5469 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25731 ttl=255 time=5246 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25732 ttl=255 time=5167 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25733 ttl=255 time=4929 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25734 ttl=255 time=5100 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25735 ttl=255 time=5047 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25736 ttl=255 time=4784 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25737 ttl=255 time=4419 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25738 ttl=255 time=4202 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25739 ttl=255 time=3661 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25740 ttl=255 time=3008 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25741 ttl=255 time=2656 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25742 ttl=255 time=2081 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25743 ttl=255 time=1821 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25744 ttl=255 time=1382 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25745 ttl=255 time=702 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25746 ttl=255 time=34.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25747 ttl=255 time=37.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25748 ttl=255 time=30.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25749 ttl=255 time=73.0 ms

----------


## minovg

Ρε παιδιά για εμάς τους άσχετους τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά τα νούμερα; Δεν είμαστε όλοι εξπέρ για να καταλαβαίνουμε... Πρακτικά, με απλά λόγια μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει και σε ποιο στάδιο βρισκόμαστε; Υπάρχει επίγνωση του θέματος/προβλήματος από τον ΟΤΕ; Πρέπει ο καθένας να ειδοποιήσει χωριστά τον ΟΤΕ και να δηλώσει βλάβη; Λύνεται γενικώς το θέμα/πρόβλημα;

----------


## anon

> Ενώ χρησιμοποιούσα το voip σημέρα το πρωί.
> 
> 64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25680 ttl=255 time=150 ms
> 64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25681 ttl=255 time=265 ms
> 64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25682 ttl=255 time=432 ms
> 64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25683 ttl=255 time=773 ms
> 64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25684 ttl=255 time=1153 ms


Αυτο που με παραξενεύει είναι ότι αν έχουν κάποιας μορφής "κόφτη" σύμφωνα με τον αριθμό των πακέτων ανα δευτερόλεπτο, τότε εαν κάνεις μόνο Ping χωρίς τίποτα άλλο στην γραμμή, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Γιατί σίγουρα θα στέλνεις (και θα λαμβάνεις) πολύ λιγότερα απο 30 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## cassidy

Μα πράγματι, όταν κάνεις ping χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο, τα ping είναι φυσιολογικά και πεπερασμένα  :Smile:

----------


## anon

> Μα πράγματι, όταν κάνεις ping χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο, τα ping είναι φυσιολογικά και πεπερασμένα



Μπα όχι, τουλάχιστον αυτά που υπέβαλε ο trojy. Εχει απο 30ms μέχρι 5300 ms!!!!!! 
Καθόλου φυσιολογικό δεν το βρίσκω εγώ. Ακόμη και 100ms δεν είναι φυσιολογικό (σε κοντινή ip).

----------


## cassidy

Ώρα 12:45

bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr  194.219.252.144  avg ping 50msec



max packets/sec 20 έως και 24

DSLAM Γαλατσίου (Intracom)

router US Robotics 9105


ΥΓ: τα ping του trojy είναι κατά τη διάρκεια voip συνομιλίας, δεν είναι σε idle γραμμή.

----------


## anon

> bbras-ath-02L0.forthnet.gr  194.219.252.144  avg ping 50msec
> ΥΓ: τα ping του trojy είναι κατά τη διάρκεια voip συνομιλίας, δεν είναι σε idle γραμμή.


Sorry δεν το πρόσεξα. Αλλά και τα δικά σου 50, δεν είναι και τόσο καλά. Είναι χωρίς καθόλου άλλη κίνηση? Και το σημαντικότερο, είναι συνήθως πενήντα ή έχεις διακυμάνσεις απο πχ απο 20 έως 120;

----------


## cassidy

Το ξέρω πως δεν είναι καλά τα 50 στον bbras. Σε idle γραμμή είναι σταθερά στο 50-60 (σε κέφια και 70). Αργά τη νύχτα πέφτει στα 30 και στρώνει η κατάσταση γενικότερα.

----------


## trojy

Παράθεση αποτελεσμάτων...

Time = χρόνος
n = αριθμός πακέτων (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση UDP πακέτα που λαμβάνονται από το Internet interface)
stdev = standard deviation
bps = bytes per second 


(Idled)
Time:1127735924 n=2     avg=100.00      stddev=0.00     bps=1600.00
Time:1127735925 n=2     avg=164.00      stddev=0.00     bps=2624.00
Time:1127735926 n=2     avg=104.00      stddev=4.00     bps=1664.00
Time:1127735927 n=7     avg=146.86      stddev=40.21    bps=8224.00
Time:1127735928 n=5     avg=125.60      stddev=31.35    bps=5024.00
Time:1127735929 n=2     avg=100.00      stddev=0.00     bps=1600.00
Time:1127735930 n=4     avg=64.00       stddev=10.68    bps=2048.00
Time:1127735931 n=2     avg=196.00      stddev=0.00     bps=3136.00
Ξεκίνημα λήψης πακέτων (στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση UDP). Η αποστολή πακέτων έγινε
ανά cluster των 400 πακέτων. Δηλαδή κάθε δευτερόλεπτα στέλνονταν περί τα 400 πακέτα.

Time:1127735932 n=33    avg=179.76      stddev=48.96    bps=47456.00
Time:1127735933 n=55    avg=193.24      stddev=34.94    bps=85024.00
Time:1127735934 n=40    avg=202.60      stddev=23.54    bps=64832.00
Time:1127735935 n=40    avg=194.90      stddev=34.69    bps=62368.00
Time:1127735936 n=46    avg=206.09      stddev=8.97     bps=75840.00
Time:1127735937 n=40    avg=205.30      stddev=16.86    bps=65696.00
Time:1127735938 n=43    avg=205.49      stddev=16.28    bps=70688.00
Time:1127735939 n=38    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=63232.00
Time:1127735940 n=36    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=59904.00
Time:1127735941 n=32    avg=207.25      stddev=2.90     bps=53056.00
Time:1127735942 n=37    avg=202.16      stddev=24.42    bps=59840.00
Time:1127735943 n=33    avg=195.52      stddev=39.97    bps=51616.00
Time:1127735944 n=39    avg=207.38      stddev=2.65     bps=64704.00
Time:1127735945 n=42    avg=200.76      stddev=24.40    bps=67456.00
Time:1127735946 n=46    avg=185.13      stddev=49.02    bps=68128.00
Time:1127735947 n=45    avg=192.98      stddev=36.04    bps=69472.00
Time:1127735948 n=49    avg=201.39      stddev=25.89    bps=78944.00
Time:1127735949 n=49    avg=202.69      stddev=26.10    bps=79456.00
Time:1127735950 n=56    avg=202.57      stddev=21.36    bps=90752.00
Time:1127735951 n=71    avg=201.92      stddev=24.90    bps=114688.00
Time:1127735952 n=47    avg=205.70      stddev=15.58    bps=77344.00
Time:1127735953 n=38    avg=207.37      stddev=2.68     bps=63040.00
Time:1127735954 n=39    avg=187.74      stddev=48.19    bps=58576.00
Time:1127735955 n=51    avg=205.88      stddev=14.97    bps=84000.00
Time:1127735956 n=38    avg=205.05      stddev=10.04    bps=62336.00
Time:1127735957 n=47    avg=180.13      stddev=54.50    bps=67728.00
Time:1127735958 n=35    avg=196.57      stddev=31.93    bps=55040.00
Time:1127735959 n=41    avg=195.22      stddev=34.32    bps=64032.00
Time:1127735960 n=36    avg=199.56      stddev=34.82    bps=57472.00
Time:1127735961 n=37    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=61568.00
Time:1127735962 n=36    avg=205.00      stddev=17.75    bps=59040.00
Time:1127735963 n=40    avg=203.10      stddev=19.09    bps=64992.00
Time:1127735964 n=40    avg=202.60      stddev=23.54    bps=64832.00
Time:1127735965 n=39    avg=205.23      stddev=17.07    bps=64032.00
Time:1127735966 n=45    avg=202.22      stddev=27.19    bps=72800.00
Time:1127735967 n=52    avg=184.31      stddev=44.89    bps=76672.00
Time:1127735968 n=41    avg=133.66      stddev=53.39    bps=43840.00


Αυτά κύριοι είναι τα αποτελέσματα κατά τη διάρκεια αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος. 
Σε αντιδιαστολή, σήμερα το πρωί 26/09/05, το ίδιο πείραμα, σε ίδιες συνθήκες έδειξε ότι
o αριθμός των πακέτων που λαμβάνονται ανά δευτερόλεπτο μπορεί να φτάσει πολύ υψηλότερα.
Το πρωί, μεσολάβησε επικοινωνία από τον τεχνικό της forthnet, που με ενημέρωσε ότι θα γίνουν κάποιες "δοκιμές" από τον τοπικό ΟΤΕ Ηρακλείου. 
Αυτόματος τερματισμός της αποστολής πακέτων, οδηγούσε σε τερματισμό της λήψης πακέτων, σε αντιδιαστολή με το queying που γίνεται κατά τη διάρκεια του προβλήματος. Σας παραθέτω, τα στοιχεία που είχα το πρωί. 

root@viagrios:/usr/local/bin# tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host 62.1.237.55 and udp' 1
Time:1127722593 n=2     avg=166.00      stddev=0.00     bps=2656.00
Time:1127722594 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722595 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722596 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722597 n=1     avg=102.00      stddev=0.00     bps=816.00
Time:1127722598 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722599 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722600 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722601 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722602 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722603 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722604 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722605 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722606 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722607 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722608 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722609 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722610 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722611 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722612 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722613 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722614 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722615 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722616 n=1     avg=94.00       stddev=0.00     bps=752.00
Time:1127722617 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722618 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722619 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722620 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722621 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722622 n=1     avg=102.00      stddev=0.00     bps=816.00
Time:1127722623 n=444   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=191808.00
Time:1127722624 n=453   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=195696.00
Time:1127722625 n=176   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=76032.00
Time:1127722626 n=87    avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=37584.00
Time:1127722627 n=64    avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=27648.00
Time:1127722628 n=295   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=127440.00
Time:1127722629 n=452   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=195264.00
Time:1127722630 n=450   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=194400.00
Time:1127722631 n=404   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=174528.00
Time:1127722632 n=281   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=121392.00
Time:1127722633 n=410   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=177120.00
Time:1127722634 n=416   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=179712.00
Time:1127722635 n=436   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=188352.00
Time:1127722636 n=451   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=194832.00
Time:1127722637 n=391   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=168912.00
Time:1127722638 n=452   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=195264.00
Time:1127722639 n=408   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=176256.00
Time:1127722640 n=447   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=193104.00
Time:1127722641 n=445   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=192240.00
Time:1127722642 n=449   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=193968.00
Time:1127722643 n=350   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=151200.00
Time:1127722644 n=423   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=182736.00
Time:1127722645 n=444   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=191808.00
Time:1127722646 n=412   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=177984.00
Time:1127722647 n=410   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=177120.00
Time:1127722648 n=442   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=190944.00
Time:1127722649 n=448   avg=54.63       stddev=9.47     bps=195808.00
Time:1127722650 n=453   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=195696.00
Time:1127722651 n=453   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=195696.00
Time:1127722652 n=368   avg=54.13       stddev=2.50     bps=159360.00
Time:1127722653 n=440   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=190080.00
Time:1127722654 n=201   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=86832.00
Time:1127722655 n=95    avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=41040.00
Time:1127722656 n=59    avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=25488.00
Time:1127722657 n=80    avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=34560.00
Time:1127722658 n=78    avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=33696.00
Time:1127722659 n=128   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=55296.00
Time:1127722660 n=273   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=117936.00
Time:1127722661 n=453   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=195696.00
Time:1127722662 n=111   avg=54.00       stddev=0.00     bps=47952.00
Time:1127722663 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722664 n=2     avg=164.00      stddev=0.00     bps=2624.00
Time:1127722665 n=4     avg=132.00      stddev=32.00    bps=4224.00
Time:1127722666 n=2     avg=100.00      stddev=0.00     bps=1600.00
Time:1127722667 n=3     avg=105.33      stddev=3.77     bps=2528.00
Time:1127722668 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722669 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722670 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722671 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722672 n=1     avg=102.00      stddev=0.00     bps=816.00
Time:1127722673 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722674 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722675 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722676 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722677 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127722678 n=2     avg=164.00      stddev=0.00     bps=2624.00
Time:1127722679 n=2     avg=100.00      stddev=0.00     bps=1600.00
Time:1127722680 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00

Κύριοι, ΔΕΝ αντιμετωπίζουμε τεχνικό πρόβλημα. Οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ, και της Forthnet (είναι ενήμεροι, τουλάχιστον και από εμένα), γνωρίζουν και επιδιώκουν αυτού του είδους το QOS( Quality Of Service). 

Παρακαλώ, να μην δημιουργηθεί FLAME.  Ας κρατήσουμε το thread αυτό μόνο σε τεχνικό επίπεδο.

----------


## hostolis

Δεν το έπιασα.. Ποιο/πού έχουμε πρόβλημα επομένως;

----------


## minovg

> Ρε παιδιά για εμάς τους άσχετους τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά τα νούμερα; Δεν είμαστε όλοι εξπέρ για να καταλαβαίνουμε... Πρακτικά, με απλά λόγια μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει και σε ποιο στάδιο βρισκόμαστε; Υπάρχει επίγνωση του θέματος/προβλήματος από τον ΟΤΕ; Πρέπει ο καθένας να ειδοποιήσει χωριστά τον ΟΤΕ και να δηλώσει βλάβη; Λύνεται γενικώς το θέμα/πρόβλημα;


Μπορεί να απαντήσει κανείς; Υπάρχουν και άτομα που δεν καταλαβαίνουν από τεχνικούς όρους... Με απλά λόγια ρε παιδιά πείτε κάποιος σε ποιο στάδιο είμαστε...

----------


## globalnoise

Chill out! Το μόνο που πρέπει να ξέρετε είναι πως έχουν ενημερωθεί οι τεχνικοί και το δουλεύουν...

Το πρόβλημα είναι στον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα DSLAMS διατηρήζοντε τα packets χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο QOS (Quality Of Service) δηλαδή για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε, δεν έχουν δώσει οδηγία στο DSLAM να δείνει προτεραιότητα στα μικρά packets (σε αυτά που αναφερόμαστε) και συνεπώς τα διαχειρίζετε όπως στα http/ftp πρωτόκολλα που δεν επηρεάζοντε από αυτό επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιούν τόσο μικρά και ανα τόσο συχνά χρονικά διαστήματα πακέτα...

----------


## trojy

Αυτή τη στιγμή, πολλοί από εμάς, έχουν περιορισμένο αριθμό πακέτων που μπορούν να λάβουν ανά δευτερόλεπτο.  Εστιάστε, στα αποτελέσματα μου στο n= αριθμό των πακέτων που μπορούσα να λάβω ανά δευτερόλεπτο. 

Οι τεχνικοί ΟΤΕ και Forthnet, έχουν πλήρη επίγνωση του ζητήματος, το οποίο είναι πρόβλημα μας, και επιδίωξη τους. Επιδιώκουν δηλαδή αυτή την κατάσταση. 

Με απλά ελληνικά, "το καζάνι βράζει".

----------


## minovg

> Αυτή τη στιγμή, πολλοί από εμάς, έχουν περιορισμένο αριθμό πακέτων που μπορούν να λάβουν ανά δευτερόλεπτο.  Εστιάστε, στα αποτελέσματα μου στο n= αριθμό των πακέτων που μπορούσα να λάβω ανά δευτερόλεπτο. 
> 
> Οι τεχνικοί ΟΤΕ και Forthnet, έχουν πλήρη επίγνωση του ζητήματος, το οποίο είναι πρόβλημα μας, και επιδίωξη τους. Επιδιώκουν δηλαδή αυτή την κατάσταση. 
> 
> Με απλά ελληνικά, "το καζάνι βράζει".


Ωραία. Έχουμε λοιπόν τα εξής δεδομένα:
1. Διάγνωση: Το πρόβλημα αναφέρεται στον τίτλο του θέματος.
2. Ενημέρωση : Όλοι οι αρμόδιοι είναι γνώστες του προβλήματος.
3. Λύση;;

Εμείς τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να προστατευτούμε από αυτούς; Πώς μπορούμε να βρούμε το δίκιο μας; Δεν είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα αυτό το οποίο θα πρέπει να γίνει και πρώτη είδηση στην κεντρική σελίδα; Πρόκειται για κατευθυνόμενη ταχύτητα. Εκεί σε κόβω, εκεί πάρε να έχεις. Γιατί να μας κόβει; Έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα; Νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση θα έπρεπε να επικεντρωθεί σε αυτά τα ζητήματα. Δε τίθεται θέμα για τεστς και διαγνωστικές πρακτικές. Για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι να μιλήσουμε...

----------


## sdn

Αν και είχα πει να μην ξαναγράψω σπάω το εμπάργκο (μόνο για αυτό το ποστ) γιατί αυτό το θέμα με ταλαιπώρησε 3 μήνες. Λοιπόν το θέμα είναι πολύ γνωστό στο ΟΤΕ. Έχουν γίνει και επανειλημμένα παράπονα από voip  providers. (οι τεχνικοί από την Interconnect μου είχαν πει για το πρόβλημα την πρώτη εβδομάδα που είχα βάλει ADSL από ΟΤΕ και δεν μπορούσα να δουλέψω το voip). Όταν είχε έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι για την γραμμή είχαμε επικοινωνήσει με το DSAM που είμαι. Ο τεχνικός εκεί είχε δει τα μικρά UDP πακέτα αλλά είπε δεν είναι τίποτα σημαντικό κάτι μικρά πακέτα δεν δρομολογούνται. Τότε δεν γνώριζα το πρόβλημα για να ακούσει τα καντήλια από το σπίτι μου στο DSLAM. Απλός πήγα σε vivodi και έχω μείνει παρά πολύ ευχαριστημένος (καλή ταχύτητα – μικρά pings – άψογο VOIP (δεν χρησιμοποιώ DSLPhone)) 
Συγχαρητήρια σε όποιον διέγνωσε το πρόβλημα και το τεκμηρίωσε. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κάνει κάτι άμεσα ο ΟΤΕ (αν ήθελε / μπορούσε θα το είχε κάνει), αλλά μπορούν να γίνουν αρκετές πολύ ωραίες και τεκμηριωμένες (στο σημείο) καταγγελίες στους αρμόδιους φορείς. 
Οι τεχνικοί της interconnect μου είχαν ότι για κάποιο λόγο που δεν το γνωρίζουν (ίσως ούτε στον ΟΤΕ) σε ορισμένες περιοχές το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει. 
Προτείνω να κάνετε μια «δημοσκόπηση» με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με στοιχεία ISP, ταχύτητα, περιοχή, μόντεμ / ρουτερ και μετά προωθήστε τα αποτελέσματα αρμοδίως. Θα εξυπηρετήσετε παρά πολύ κόσμο.

Να σημειώσω ότι προτού αποφασίσουν να «φτιάσουν» την γραμμή μου τα downloads ήταν ικανοποιητικά αλλά voip δεν έπαιζε με τίποτα. Οπότε ας υπάρχει και μια δοκιμή ταχύτητας κατεβάζοντας κάποιο αρχείο από το ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/

----------


## trojy

> Ωραία. Έχουμε λοιπόν τα εξής δεδομένα:
> 1. Διάγνωση: Το πρόβλημα αναφέρεται στον τίτλο του θέματος.
> 2. Ενημέρωση : Όλοι οι αρμόδιοι είναι γνώστες του προβλήματος.
> 3. Λύση;;
> 
> Εμείς τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να προστατευτούμε από αυτούς; Πώς μπορούμε να βρούμε το δίκιο μας; Δεν είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα αυτό το οποίο θα πρέπει να γίνει και πρώτη είδηση στην κεντρική σελίδα; Πρόκειται για κατευθυνόμενη ταχύτητα. Εκεί σε κόβω, εκεί πάρε να έχεις. Γιατί να μας κόβει; Έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα; Νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση θα έπρεπε να επικεντρωθεί σε αυτά τα ζητήματα. Δε τίθεται θέμα για τεστς και διαγνωστικές πρακτικές. Για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι να μιλήσουμε...


Ας κάνουμε όλοι τις δοκιμές από την πλευρά μας, ώστε να έχουμε περισσότερα χειροπιαστά στοιχεία. Η παράκληση μου είναι να κρατηθεί το thread αυτό σε τεχνικά ζητήματα. 

Και βέβαια ΔΕΝ έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα αφού δεν ακολούθησε τις προβλεπόμενες από τον νόμο διαδικασίες ούτε η forthnet, ούτε ο OTE, ούτε ο "πάροχος δικτύου".  
Αν θα γίνει stick, ή πρώτο θέμα, δεν είναι δική μου αρμοδιότητα. Ό,τι και να γίνει πάντως πρέπει να γίνει σωστά, και χωρίς βεβιασμένες κινήσεις.

Focus, στο τεχνικό μέρος.

----------


## cassidy

Πάντως δεν γίνεται αυτό "εδώ και μερικές μέρες" όπως λέει η forthnet. Εδώ και 10 μήνες που έχω dsl υπάρχει και φυσικά υπήρχε και πιο πριν γιατί όλοι το ήξεραν το πρόβλημα. Πώς γίνεται να το ανακάλυψαν τώρα τελευταία, μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί;

----------


## psyxakias

> Το πρόβλημα είναι στον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα DSLAMS διατηρήζοντε τα packets χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιο QOS (Quality Of Service) δηλαδή για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε, δεν έχουν δώσει οδηγία στο DSLAM να δείνει προτεραιότητα στα μικρά packets (σε αυτά που αναφερόμαστε) και συνεπώς τα διαχειρίζετε όπως στα http/ftp πρωτόκολλα που δεν επηρεάζοντε από αυτό επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιούν τόσο μικρά και ανα τόσο συχνά χρονικά διαστήματα πακέτα...


Αποδεδειγμένα πλέον αυτό που λες δεν αληθεύει... διάβασε προηγούμενά μου posts και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ, δεν πρόκειται για έλλειψη QoS αλλά για ξεκάθαρο ratelimiting οποιουδήποτε μεγέθους πακέτα. Η 384 γραμμή μου δεν μπορούσε να δεχτεί πάνω από 30 pps σε FORTHnet/OTEnet είτε επρόκειτο για 38, είτε για 528, είτε για 1028, είτε για 1428 bytes πακέτα  :Embarassed: 

Σχετικό post: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=125





> Πάντως δεν γίνεται αυτό "εδώ και μερικές μέρες" όπως λέει η forthnet. Εδώ και 10 μήνες που έχω dsl υπάρχει και φυσικά υπήρχε και πιο πριν γιατί όλοι το ήξεραν το πρόβλημα. Πώς γίνεται να το ανακάλυψαν τώρα τελευταία, μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί;


Εγώ το πρόβλημα αυτό το αντιμετωπίζω από τα τέλη του 2003 που οι 384άρες του DSLAM μου άρχισαν και σερνόντουσαν. Αν και το είχα αναφέρει κατά καιρούς σε posts μου, δεν ήμουν σίγουρος αν οφειλόταν στον ΟΤΕ, πλέον όμως τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα και σύντομα θα πρέπει να υπάρξει επίλυση με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο.

----------


## globalnoise

OK πλέον δεν με πολυνοιάζει το θέμα γιατί πρόκειτε να αλλάξω γραμμή απο ΟΤΕ σε Vivodi (thank god που υπάρχει εναλλακτικός). Αλλά είμαι διαθέσιμος για κάθε είδους βοήθεια που θα χρειαστείτε... Εξάλλου μέχρι να αλλάξω κύκλωμα το πρόβλημα αφορά και εμένα...

----------


## trojy

> OK πλέον δεν με πολυνοιάζει το θέμα γιατί πρόκειτε να αλλάξω γραμμή απο ΟΤΕ σε Vivodi (thank god που υπάρχει εναλλακτικός). Αλλά είμαι διαθέσιμος για κάθε είδους βοήθεια που θα χρειαστείτε... Εξάλλου μέχρι να αλλάξω κύκλωμα το πρόβλημα αφορά και εμένα...


Το πρόβλημα μας αφορά όλους. Αν φυσικά θέλουμε σοβαρές υπηρεσίες, και σεβασμό, στην Ελλάδα. Θα μπορούσα να πω και εγώ, "με φτιάξανε", δεν ασχολούμαι. Δεν θα πρέπει να είναι αυτή η νοοτροπία.

Αν πας vivodi, πολύ χρήσιμα θα είναι τα στοιχεία που μπορείς να παρουσιάσεις και από εκεί.

----------


## globalnoise

> Το πρόβλημα μας αφορά όλους. Αν φυσικά θέλουμε σοβαρές υπηρεσίες, και σεβασμό, στην Ελλάδα. Θα μπορούσα να πω και εγώ, "με φτιάξανε", δεν ασχολούμαι. Δεν θα πρέπει να είναι αυτή η νοοτροπία.
> 
> Αν πας vivodi, πολύ χρήσιμα θα είναι τα στοιχεία που μπορείς να παρουσιάσεις και από εκεί.


Μα αυτό εννοούσα... χαρά μου να σας δώσω οποιαδήποτε στοιχεία... Εξάλλου vivodi θα πάω περί τον Νοέμβριο... Μέχρι τότε θα δω τι θα κάνω με την 512 (πήρα τηλ. για αναβάθμιση σήμερα). Όταν μου γίνει η μετατροπή θα κάνω και εγώ τις μετρήσεις...

----------


## psyxakias

Εμένα έως τώρα δεν με πολυένοιαζε το θέμα επειδή δεν χρειαζόμουν μεγάλο αριθμό pps, αλλά τώρα επειδή κάποιος (*γκουχου* trojy *γκουχου*) μου άνοιξε τα μάτια με τις υπηρεσίες VoIP, θα κάνω μεγάλη φασαρία εάν συνεχίσω να έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Διότι ασχέτως αν περιμένω την αναβάθμιση για 512, φοβάμαι πως αργά ή γρήγορα θα εφαρμόσουν και εκεί αυτή την κάκιστη πολιτική.

Όσον αφορά για το "thank god που υπάρχει εναλλακτικός", καλή τύχη στον άγνωστο κόσμο της Vivodi θα σου έλεγα globalnoise. Εγώ από πέρισυ έχω διαθεσιμότητα αλλά δεν μου πέρασε ούτε 1 λεπτό από το μυαλό να βάλω την γραμμή τους, όχι διότι γουστάρω τον ΟΤΕ (το αντίθετο) αλλά διότι δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι και δεν έχω ούτε την διάθεση αλλά ούτε και την ανοχή για να κάνω πειραματάκια εις βάρος της εργασίας μου. Μεταξύ άλλων, οι χρόνοι αλλαγής της γραμμής από ΟΤΕ->Vivodi και το αντίστροφο με έχουν τρομοκρατήσει, ασχέτως αν πιστεύω αυτό που λέγεται ότι δε φταίει η Vivodi αλλά ο ΟΤΕ για τις καθυστερήσεις.

ΥΣ: Από τις 9:14 το πρωί δεν έχω ADSL, κόκκαλα έχει αυτή η 512;   :Embarassed:

----------


## globalnoise

> Όσον αφορά για το "thank god που υπάρχει εναλλακτικός", καλή τύχη στον άγνωστο κόσμο της Vivodi θα σου έλεγα globalnoise. Εγώ από πέρισυ έχω διαθεσιμότητα αλλά δεν μου πέρασε ούτε 1 λεπτό από το μυαλό να βάλω την γραμμή τους, όχι διότι γουστάρω τον ΟΤΕ (το αντίθετο) αλλά διότι δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι και δεν έχω ούτε την διάθεση αλλά ούτε και την ανοχή για να κάνω πειραματάκια εις βάρος της εργασίας μου. Μεταξύ άλλων, οι χρόνοι αλλαγής της γραμμής από ΟΤΕ->Vivodi και το αντίστροφο με έχουν τρομοκρατήσει, ασχέτως αν πιστεύω αυτό που λέγεται ότι δε φταίει η Vivodi αλλά ο ΟΤΕ για τις καθυστερήσεις.
> 
> ΥΣ: Από τις 9:14 το πρωί δεν έχω ADSL, κόκκαλα έχει αυτή η 512;


Την Vivodi ούτε εγώ την εμπιστεύομαι σαν ISP... αλλά σαν κύκλομα δεν έχω να φοβηθώ τίποτα... Έτσι επέλεξα vivodi κύκλομα με HOL isp...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Τις καθυστερήσεις και εγώ δεν τις πάω... Αλλά μέχρι τότε ελπίζω να χαρώ την 512... (ωχ λες να με κόψουν και μένα αύριο?  :Whistling:  )

----------


## trojy

> Προγραμματισμένη διακοπή των BBRAS Θεσσαλονίκης για εργασίες αναβάθμισης στις 28/9
> 
> Από πληροφορημένες πηγές γνωρίζουμε ότι θα πραγματοποιηθούν τεχνικές εργασίες αναβάθμισης στους BBRAS Θεσσαλονίκης, την Τετάρτη 28 Σεπτεμβρίου, κατά τις ώρες 06:30 έως και 07:30.
> 
> Κατά τη διάρκεια των εργασιών θα διακοπεί η λειτουργία των συγκεκριμένων BBRAS, επηρεάζοντας τους χρήστες ADSL της Β. Ελλάδας.


Δεν θέλω να είμαι μάντης κακών, αλλά μήπως θα ξεκινήσουν τα προβλήματα και στους Μακεδόνες  σύντομα? 'Ετσι και σε πολλούς Κρήτες, τα προβλήματα άρχισαν "μετά την αναβάθμιση".

----------


## psyxakias

> Την Vivodi ούτε εγώ την εμπιστεύομαι σαν ISP... αλλά σαν κύκλομα δεν έχω να φοβηθώ τίποτα...


Εγώ έχω ακριβώς αντίθετη άποψη. Σαν ISP θα μπορούσα να την εμπιστευτώ δοκιμαστικά λόγω ότι θα μπορώ να την αλλάξω ανά πάσα στιγμή, ενώ σαν γραμμή... αν τα παίξει, άντε να βγάλω άκρη, να περιμένω να ακυρωθεί η γραμμή και να ξαναβάλω ΟΤΕ. Ένας φίλος περιμένει εδώ και 1+ μήνα να του βάλουν τη γραμμή του και ακόμα τον έχουν στο άυριο και άυριο.




> Έτσι επέλεξα vivodi κύκλομα με HOL isp...


Ούτε για την HOL συνήθιζα να έχω την καλύτερη άποψη, αν και όσο και αν ακούγεται περίεργο (σε αντίθεση με τα λεγόμενα άλλων περί θείους/θείας/ανήψια κλπ), θεωρώ ότι θα βελτιωθεί τώρα που έγινε μέλος του ομίλου Intracom.  :Wink: 




> Αλλά μέχρι τότε ελπίζω να χαρώ την 512... (ωχ λες να με κόψουν και μένα αύριο?  )


Άσε πίκρα, εγώ ελπίζω αύριο να μου την φτιάξουν γιατί τώρα μπαίνω με ISDN

----------


## trojy

Υπάρχουν εφαρμογές που να στέλνουν UDP πακέτα, σε μία συγκεκριμένη IP?
Η απάντηση είναι Ναι. Πέρα από εκείνες για linux (pm psyxakias για τον κώδικα) υπάρχει και το ping plotter 2.60, με το οποίο μέσα από περιβάλλον windows μπορείς σε συνεργασία με κάποιον φίλο σου να δεις αν σου έχουν βάλει packet rate limitations (περιορισμός στον αριθμό των πακέτων που λαμβάνονται ή όχι). 
Δυστυχώς δεν είναι freeware. Προσπαθείστε να βρείτε κάτι αντίστοιχο.

Για όποιον έχει όρεξη, και θα ήθελε να πάρει μερικές ιδέες.
http://www.dickinson.edu/~wahlst/352/hw3/ping.html

----------


## psyxakias

Νομίζω πως έχεις παρεξηγήσει τι ακριβώς κάνει το ping plotter, κρατάει στατιστικά των routers/pings αντίστοιχα με το MTR, αλλά δεν στέλνει πακέτα συγκεκριμένου μεγέθους σαν τις δοκιμές που έκανα. Επίσης, όπως σου είπα και στο τηλέφωνο το όριο στα pps πρέπει να συμβαίνει σε όλα τα ήδη πακέτων οπότε πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιο τρόπο να κάνουμε δοκιμές σε όλων των ειδών τα πακέτα (TCP, UDP, ICMP).

ΥΣ: Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω την 512...

----------


## BoGe

Αν θέλετε από περιέργεια από Vivodi με  Full, να σας δώσω τίποτα στοιχεία, ευχαρίστως πείτε μου.

----------


## psyxakias

Πραγματικά δεν νομίζω πως η Vivodi θα έκανε κάτι τέτοιο, λόγω ότι προσφέρει DSLphone οπότε θα προκαλούσε πρόβλημα στις ίδιες τις υπηρεσίες της. Εγώ τώρα ετοιμάζω κάτι που πιθανόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε μία απλή ιστοσελίδα για να δοκιμάζει ο καθένας την γραμμή του άμεσα και εύκολα.

ΥΣ: Έχω αρχίσει και σπάζομαι άσχημα που έχουν περάσει πάνω από 24 ώρες offline για το 384->512 upgrade

----------


## trojy

> Νομίζω πως έχεις παρεξηγήσει τι ακριβώς κάνει το ping plotter, κρατάει στατιστικά των routers/pings αντίστοιχα με το MTR, αλλά δεν στέλνει πακέτα συγκεκριμένου μεγέθους σαν τις δοκιμές που έκανα.


Η τελευταία έκδοση (2.60), δίνει τη δυνατότητα να στείλεις πακέτα UDP διαφόρων μεγεθών, ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα. Ψάχνω κάτι παρόμοιο που: 
1. Να χρησιμοποιεί UDP πακέτα.
2. Να παίζει μέσα από windows
3. Να είναι εύκολο στην χρήση
4. Να έχει δυνατότητες στην παραμετροποίηση (αριθμό πακέτων/μέγεθος/port/κ.α)




> Επίσης, όπως σου είπα και στο τηλέφωνο το όριο στα pps πρέπει να συμβαίνει σε όλα τα ήδη πακέτων οπότε πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιο τρόπο να κάνουμε δοκιμές σε όλων των ειδών τα πακέτα (TCP, UDP, ICMP).
> 
> ΥΣ: Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω την 512...


Δεν διαφωνώ, είναι δεδομένο ότι η μπάλα παίρνει όλους τους τύπους πακέτων. Προτιμώ όμως τα UDP, γιατί 
α) αυτό έχω δηλώσει σαν πρόβλημα στους τεχνικους από την αρχή του μήνα.
β) Τα UDP πακέτα, με το να μην χρειάζεται να έχουν ACK(nowledgement) από τον δέκτη των πακέτων, συνεχίζουν να φτάνουν ανεξάρτητα από το αν έχει πέσει ο δέκτης ή όχι, δείχνουν εντονότερα το πρόβλημα.

Τα ICMP, με ένα ping -f νομίζω ότι μπορούν να δοκιμαστούν.

----------


## globalnoise

> ΥΣ: Έχω αρχίσει και σπάζομαι άσχημα που έχουν περάσει πάνω από 24 ώρες offline για το 384->512 upgrade


Εμένα ακόμη δεν έχει γίνει το άγιο disconnect...  :Embarassed: 

Κάμια νέα πληροφορία από κανα τεχνικό έχουμε? Δεν είναι διατεθιμένοι να φτιάξουν την κατάσταση? Πάμε για καταγγελίες?

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ περιμένω να μου ξαναενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή, να ελέγξω την 512 αν έχει pps limitations και να δω πως θα κινηθώ.. Πάντως να σου πω τη καθαρή αλήθεια, ποιο καλά να περιμένεις το disconnect παρά να είσαι disconnected 31 ώρες και να σου λένε ότι μπορεί να χρειαστεί ακόμα 2-3 μέρες.

Υπ'όψιν πάντως ότι μετατροπή έκανα για άλλους λόγους, όχι για τα pps. Ακόμα και να παρέμενα σε 384, πλέον που αποδικνύεται ότι η γραμμή μου είχε 30 pps θα έκανα φασαρία καθώς άρχισαν και με ενδιαφέρουν σοβαρά οι VoIP υπηρεσίες.

----------


## trojy

> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817
> 
> 	ADSL	
> 
> Προβλήματα σε εφαρμογές VoIP & Multicast
> 
> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες παρουσιάζονται σε ορισμένους χρήστες ADSL καθυστερήσεις και ιδιαίτερα υψηλοί χρόνοι απόκρισης , τα αποτελέσματα των οποίων γίνονται ιδιαιτέρως αισθητά σε εφαρμογές που λειτουργούν με χρήση πρωτοκόλλων VoIP & Multicast.  Τα συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα φαίνεται  πως  παρουσιάζονται ανεξαρτήτως  παροχέα υπηρεσιών Internet. Η FORTHnet σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΤΕ ( και εξωτερικούς του συνεργάτες ) προσπαθούν να εντοπίσουν τα  αίτια του προβλήματος ώστε  τυχόν δυσλειτουργίες να εξαλειφθούν το συντομότερο δυνατόν.


Μετά από επικοινωνία με τεχνικό της forthnet, μου έγινε γνωστή η παραπάνω ανακοίνωση. Δεν ήταν στο τμήμα τον ανακοινώσεων και για αυτό ήταν αδύνατο να εντοπιστεί.  Επίσης, δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η ημερομηνία που έγινε η ανακοίνωση.

----------


## globalnoise

> Μετά από επικοινωνία με τεχνικό της forthnet, μου έγινε γνωστή η παραπάνω ανακοίνωση. Δεν ήταν στο τμήμα τον ανακοινώσεων και για αυτό ήταν αδύνατο να εντοπιστεί.  Επίσης, δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η ημερομηνία που έγινε η ανακοίνωση.


Έχει αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενο post  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ. Ελλάς, Ευρώπη, Παναθηναϊκός!  :Worthy:

----------


## trojy

11:45 Τετάρτη (28/09) -Αποστολή 85 packets των 192 bytes =128kbit (includ.overheads)

root@viagrios:~# tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host 62.1.237.?? and udp' 1
Time:1127897419 n=2     avg=108.00      stddev=8.00     bps=1728.00
Time:1127897420 n=1     avg=100.00      stddev=0.00     bps=800.00
Time:1127897421 n=1     avg=164.00      stddev=0.00     bps=1312.00
Time:1127897422 n=1     avg=100.00      stddev=0.00     bps=800.00
Time:1127897423 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
1o SHMEIO ANAFORAS [Ksekinhma apostolhs 85 packets ana second]
Time:1127897424 n=57    avg=207.23      stddev=5.78     bps=94496.00
Time:1127897425 n=54    avg=206.00      stddev=14.56    bps=88992.00
Time:1127897426 n=62    avg=206.39      stddev=12.60    bps=102368.00
Time:1127897427 n=76    avg=206.58      stddev=12.31    bps=125600.00
Time:1127897428 n=68    avg=206.53      stddev=12.04    bps=112352.00
Time:1127897429 n=55    avg=205.24      stddev=15.48    bps=90304.00
Time:1127897430 n=52    avg=201.08      stddev=25.10    bps=83648.00
Time:1127897431 n=60    avg=206.20      stddev=13.83    bps=98976.00
Time:1127897432 n=67    avg=205.01      stddev=17.07    bps=109888.00
Time:1127897433 n=62    avg=205.68      stddev=13.68    bps=102016.00
Time:1127897434 n=52    avg=203.85      stddev=20.77    bps=84800.00
Time:1127897435 n=60    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=99840.00
2o SHMEIO ANAFORAS [Synexish apostolhs 85 packets ana second]
Time:1127897436 n=47    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=78208.00
Time:1127897437 n=41    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=68224.00
Time:1127897438 n=38    avg=201.37      stddev=24.02    bps=61216.00
Time:1127897439 n=36    avg=205.00      stddev=17.75    bps=59040.00
Time:1127897440 n=42    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=69888.00
Time:1127897441 n=38    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=63232.00
Time:1127897442 n=47    avg=205.87      stddev=14.43    bps=77408.00
Time:1127897443 n=47    avg=205.70      stddev=15.58    bps=77344.00
Time:1127897444 n=45    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=74880.00
Time:1127897445 n=54    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=89856.00
Time:1127897446 n=47    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=78208.00
Time:1127897447 n=46    avg=207.04      stddev=6.42     bps=76192.00
Time:1127897448 n=47    avg=203.57      stddev=21.01    bps=76544.00
Time:1127897449 n=44    avg=212.59      stddev=36.55    bps=74832.00
Time:1127897450 n=52    avg=204.15      stddev=19.29    bps=84928.00
Time:1127897451 n=60    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=99840.00
Time:1127897452 n=62    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=103168.00
Time:1127897453 n=58    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=96512.00
Time:1127897454 n=62    avg=203.97      stddev=18.91    bps=101168.00
Time:1127897455 n=45    avg=205.60      stddev=15.92    bps=74016.00
Time:1127897456 n=52    avg=205.92      stddev=14.83    bps=85664.00
Time:1127897457 n=52    avg=205.96      stddev=14.56    bps=85680.00
Time:1127897458 n=68    avg=206.53      stddev=12.04    bps=112352.00
Time:1127897459 n=48    avg=205.75      stddev=15.43    bps=79008.00
Time:1127897460 n=53    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=88192.00
Time:1127897461 n=47    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=78208.00
Time:1127897462 n=58    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=96512.00
Time:1127897463 n=63    avg=207.78      stddev=1.75     bps=104720.00
Time:1127897464 n=76    avg=202.08      stddev=23.12    bps=122864.00
Time:1127897465 n=61    avg=204.46      stddev=19.23    bps=99776.00
Time:1127897466 n=48    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=79872.00
Time:1127897467 n=64    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=106496.00
Time:1127897468 n=55    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=91520.00
Time:1127897469 n=58    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=96512.00
Time:1127897470 n=60    avg=207.50      stddev=3.84     bps=99600.00
Time:1127897471 n=99    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=164736.00
Time:1127897472 n=175   avg=204.43      stddev=18.94    bps=286208.00
Time:1127897473 n=105   avg=207.87      stddev=1.36     bps=174608.00
Time:1127897474 n=67    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=111488.00
Time:1127897475 n=48    avg=203.08      stddev=20.02    bps=77984.00
Time:1127897476 n=45    avg=203.20      stddev=22.26    bps=73152.00
Time:1127897477 n=44    avg=205.55      stddev=16.10    bps=72352.00
Time:1127897478 n=51    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=84864.00
Time:1127897479 n=44    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=73216.00
Time:1127897480 n=49    avg=205.96      stddev=14.14    bps=80736.00
Time:1127897481       n=48    avg=205.75      stddev=15.43    bps=79008.00
3o SHMEIO ANAFORAS [Stamathma apostolhs 85 packets ana second]
Time:1127897482 n=40    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=66560.00
Time:1127897483 n=42    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=69888.00
Time:1127897484 n=35    avg=204.97      stddev=17.66    bps=57392.00
Time:1127897485 n=40    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=66560.00
Time:1127897486 n=38    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=63232.00
Time:1127897487 n=40    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=66560.00
Time:1127897488 n=39    avg=205.28      stddev=16.75    bps=64048.00
Time:1127897489 n=39    avg=202.87      stddev=22.13    bps=63296.00
Time:1127897490 n=39    avg=204.31      stddev=17.10    bps=63744.00
Time:1127897491 n=35    avg=201.83      stddev=25.07    bps=56512.00
Time:1127897492 n=36    avg=205.22      stddev=16.43    bps=59104.00
Time:1127897493 n=41    avg=205.37      stddev=16.66    bps=67360.00
Time:1127897494 n=40    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=66560.00
Time:1127897495 n=43    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=71552.00
Time:1127897496 n=35    avg=206.74      stddev=7.33     bps=57888.00
Time:1127897497 n=38    avg=205.16      stddev=17.29    bps=62368.00
Time:1127897498 n=34    avg=204.88      stddev=17.91    bps=55728.00
Time:1127897499 n=40    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=66560.00
Time:1127897500 n=43    avg=205.67      stddev=15.07    bps=70752.00
Time:1127897501 n=48    avg=205.75      stddev=15.43    bps=79008.00
Time:1127897502 n=46    avg=205.83      stddev=14.58    bps=75744.00
Time:1127897503 n=48    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=79872.00
Time:1127897504 n=44    avg=202.32      stddev=22.23    bps=71216.00
Time:1127897505 n=42    avg=203.24      stddev=21.37    bps=68288.00
Time:1127897506 n=19    avg=123.16      stddev=39.35    bps=18720.00
Time:1127897507 n=10    avg=110.00      stddev=18.68    bps=8800.00
Time:1127897508 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127897509 n=1     avg=174.00      stddev=0.00     bps=1392.00



root@viagrios:~# ping 194.219.252.144
PING 194.219.252.144 (194.219.252.144) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=49.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=56.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=58.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=4 ttl=255 time=51.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=5 ttl=255 time=44.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=6 ttl=255 time=41.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=7 ttl=255 time=47.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=8 ttl=255 time=43.1 ms
1o SHMEIO ANAFORAS [Ksekinhma apostolhs 85 packets ana second]
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=9 ttl=255 time=407 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=10 ttl=255 time=890 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=11 ttl=255 time=991 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=12 ttl=255 time=1112 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=13 ttl=255 time=1577 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=14 ttl=255 time=2104 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=15 ttl=255 time=2369 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=16 ttl=255 time=2753 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=17 ttl=255 time=3253 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=18 ttl=255 time=4014 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=19 ttl=255 time=5309 ms
2o SHMEIO ANAFORAS [Synexish apostolhs 85 packets ana second]
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=20 ttl=255 time=6379 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=21 ttl=255 time=7081 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=22 ttl=255 time=7829 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=23 ttl=255 time=8460 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=24 ttl=255 time=9309 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=25 ttl=255 time=10111 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=26 ttl=255 time=10493 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=27 ttl=255 time=10888 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=28 ttl=255 time=11145 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=29 ttl=255 time=11930 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=30 ttl=255 time=12514 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=31 ttl=255 time=12793 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=32 ttl=255 time=13399 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=33 ttl=255 time=14066 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=34 ttl=255 time=14308 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=35 ttl=255 time=14435 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=36 ttl=255 time=14963 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=37 ttl=255 time=15354 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=38 ttl=255 time=15817 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=39 ttl=255 time=16211 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=40 ttl=255 time=16205 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=41 ttl=255 time=15689 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=42 ttl=255 time=15170 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=43 ttl=255 time=14605 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=44 ttl=255 time=14759 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=45 ttl=255 time=15154 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=46 ttl=255 time=16072 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=50 ttl=255 time=14098 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=51 ttl=255 time=14743 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=52 ttl=255 time=15670 ms
3o SHMEIO ANAFORAS [Stamathma apostolhs 85 packets ana second]
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=53 ttl=255 time=16829 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=54 ttl=255 time=17926 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=55 ttl=255 time=19001 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=56 ttl=255 time=20270 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=57 ttl=255 time=21458 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=58 ttl=255 time=22272 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=59 ttl=255 time=22492 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=60 ttl=255 time=23770 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=61 ttl=255 time=24462 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=64 ttl=255 time=24074 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=65 ttl=255 time=25066 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=66 ttl=255 time=24489 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=67 ttl=255 time=23515 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=68 ttl=255 time=22606 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=69 ttl=255 time=21653 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=70 ttl=255 time=20675 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=71 ttl=255 time=19713 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=72 ttl=255 time=18745 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=73 ttl=255 time=17777 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=74 ttl=255 time=16799 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=75 ttl=255 time=15833 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=76 ttl=255 time=14916 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=77 ttl=255 time=13967 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=78 ttl=255 time=13008 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=79 ttl=255 time=12056 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=80 ttl=255 time=11092 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=81 ttl=255 time=10223 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=82 ttl=255 time=9267 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=83 ttl=255 time=8312 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=84 ttl=255 time=7363 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=85 ttl=255 time=6469 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=86 ttl=255 time=5515 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=87 ttl=255 time=4601 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=88 ttl=255 time=3651 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=89 ttl=255 time=2674 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=90 ttl=255 time=1784 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=91 ttl=255 time=839 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=92 ttl=255 time=137 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=93 ttl=255 time=44.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=94 ttl=255 time=57.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=95 ttl=255 time=42.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=96 ttl=255 time=52.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=97 ttl=255 time=51.0 ms

--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
97 packets transmitted, 92 received, 5% packet loss, time 96047ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 41.468/10656.575/25066.055/7793.390 ms, pipe 26
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------/


Σχολιασμός αποτελεσμάτων. Έχοντας μία γραμμή 384/128, η οποία είναι ελεγμένη από τον ΟΤΕ και είναι πολλή καλή στα στατιστικά της, και κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, παίρνουμε τα εξής συμπεράσματα.
1. Η γραμμή όταν λαμβάνει πακέτα, και στο συγκεκριμένο πείραμα UDP, δεν μπορεί να φτάσει σε καμία περίπτωση τα 384 kbits στα οποία θα έπρεπε λογικά να συγχρονίζεται. Δεν φτάνει όχι μόνο τα 256 kbits, αλλά ούτε τα 128 kbits!!! 
2. Για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο, σε ορισμένα χρονικά διαστήματα ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ο αριθμός των πακέτων που μπορώ να λάβω.  Ενώ δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να έχω καρφωμένο το n (αριθμός πακέτων που λαμβάνω) στο 80-90 πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο, παρόλα αυτά σε χρονικά διαστήματα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας μπορεί να παίζει στα 30-40 πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο.
3. Περιορισμός του αριθμού των πακέτων που φτάνει στην IP μου, έχει ώς αποτέλεσμα την εκτόξευση τόσο του ping μου (ICMP), όσο και των tcp πακέτων. Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή δεν έχω δίκτυο. 
4. Τα πακέτα, παρά το γεγονός ότι σταμάτησαν να στέλνονται, συνεχίζουν να φτάνουν στην IP μου. Δηλαδή, υπάρχει ένα είδος queying.


ps: Ευχαριστώ τον Psyxakia για την καταλυτική του βοήθεια στις δοκιμές...

----------


## minovg

Πώς μπορούμε να το κάνουμε κι εμείς αυτό το τεστ; Για να παραθέσουμε αποτελέσματα; Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από ΟΤΕ;

----------


## psyxakias

Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί αυτό το σύστημα με τα πακέτα από πλευράς ΟΤΕ, διότι άλλες φορές μπορείς να λάβεις αρκετά pps ενώ κάποιες άλλες λίγα, κάτι παίζει σίγουρα. Μιλώντας πάντοτε για το ίδιο μέγεθος πακέτων και αποστολή ιδίου αριθμού πακέτων. Αντίστοιχα άλλες φορές το VoIP λειτουργεί περίφημα και άλλες ξαφνικά ανεβαίνουν τα pings σαν τρελά.

Ενημερωτικά πάντως η καταστασή σου είναι κάπως καλύτερη απ'ότι ήταν η δική μου με καρφωμένα 30 pps το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας. Πόσες χιλιάδες φορές κάλεσες τον παροχέα της γραμμής σου για να έχεις αυτή την πολυτέλεια (χεχεχε);  :Razz:

----------


## trojy

> Πώς μπορούμε να το κάνουμε κι εμείς αυτό το τεστ; Για να παραθέσουμε αποτελέσματα; Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από ΟΤΕ;


Θα γίνουν κάποιες εργασίες από τον ΟΤΕ την Πέμπτη. Περιμένω να με καλέσουν για να δούμε μαζί το πρόβλημα. 

Ακόμα δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολο. Για κάποιον από linux, μπορεί με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψε 3 σελίδες πριν ο psyxakias. Για windows, με το IPerf που είναι ένα executable σαν ping που θέλει έναν server και έναν client για την ανταλλαγή UDP πακέτων. Θέλει πολύ διάβασμα.. Αν συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημα, θα βγουν άλλες εφαρμογές, very soon.

----------


## trojy

> Ενημερωτικά πάντως η καταστασή σου είναι κάπως καλύτερη απ'ότι ήταν η δική μου με καρφωμένα 30 pps το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας. Πόσες χιλιάδες φορές κάλεσες τον παροχέα της γραμμής σου για να έχεις αυτή την πολυτέλεια (χεχεχε);


Μόνο μία φορά τον κάλεσα... Ξεκίνησα στις 8/09/05.. και δεν έχω τελειώσει ακόμα. 
Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε από την "αναβάθμιση" της κάρτας του ΟΤΕ στις αρχές Σεπτέμβρη. Αν δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν την καινούρια κάρτα, ας βάλουν την παλιά να βρούμε την υγειά μας..

----------


## minovg

> Θα γίνουν κάποιες εργασίες από τον ΟΤΕ την Πέμπτη. Περιμένω να με καλέσουν για να δούμε μαζί το πρόβλημα. 
> 
> Ακόμα δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολο. Για κάποιον από linux, μπορεί με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψε 3 σελίδες πριν ο psyxakias. Για windows, με το IPerf που είναι ένα executable σαν ping που θέλει έναν server και έναν client για την ανταλλαγή UDP πακέτων. Θέλει πολύ διάβασμα.. Αν συνεχίζεται το πρόβλημα, θα βγουν άλλες εφαρμογές, very soon.


Την Πέμπτη σε όλη την Ελλάδα θα γίνουν; Το πρόβλημα το έχει όλη η Ελλάδα; Μπράβο σου φίλε πάντως για τη δουλειά που έχεις κάνει, αν επιτρέπεται τεχνικός είσαι; Τις γνώσεις που έχεις αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι τις έχει ακόμα και ο τεχνικός προϊστάμενος των κατά τόπους καταστημάτων ΟΤΕ...

*Επιμένω ότι κάποιος mod πρέπει να παρέμβει για να μπει στην κεντρική σελίδα του adslgr.com το θέμα/είδηση. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό και αφορά σχεδόν όλους τους χρήστες ADSL. Πρόκειται για σοβαρό πρόβλημα.*

----------


## trojy

> Την Πέμπτη σε όλη την Ελλάδα θα γίνουν; Το πρόβλημα το έχει όλη η Ελλάδα; Μπράβο σου φίλε πάντως για τη δουλειά που έχεις κάνει, αν επιτρέπεται τεχνικός είσαι; Τις γνώσεις που έχεις αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι τις έχει ακόμα και ο τεχνικός προϊστάμενος των κατά τόπους καταστημάτων ΟΤΕ...


Τα περισσότερα είναι θέμα χρόνου. Όποιος και να είναι, αν αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω, θα βοηθήσει πολύ στην όλη ιστορία. Στην πορεία βέβαια, όσα περισσότερα μαθαίνεις, τόσα περισσότερα δεν γνωρίζεις. Αν έχεις την πραγματική περιέργεια για το τι δουλειά κάνω, κρατήσου.
Είμαι φαρμακοποιός.





> *Επιμένω ότι κάποιος mod πρέπει να παρέμβει για να μπει στην κεντρική σελίδα του adslgr.com το θέμα/είδηση. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό και αφορά σχεδόν όλους τους χρήστες ADSL. Πρόκειται για σοβαρό πρόβλημα.*


Πρώτα πρέπει να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες δοκιμές, έπειτα η συλλογή στοιχείων, η απόδοση εξηγήσεων από τα διάφορα τεχνικά τμήματα, και βλέποντας και κάνοντας.
Έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου, αλλά...
"Υπάρχουν πράγματα που λέγονται και δεν γίνονται, και πράγματα που γίνονται και δεν λέγονται". Υπομονή.Δεν είναι ώρα για εύσημα. Αν δεν φτιαχτεί, έχουμε κάνει μία τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## minovg

> Τα περισσότερα είναι θέμα χρόνου. Όποιος και να είναι, αν αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω, θα βοηθήσει πολύ στην όλη ιστορία. Στην πορεία βέβαια, όσα περισσότερα μαθαίνεις, τόσα περισσότερα δεν γνωρίζεις. Αν έχεις την πραγματική περιέργεια για το τι δουλειά κάνω, κρατήσου.
> *Είμαι φαρμακοποιός.*


Σοβαρά μιλάς; Φοιτητής Φαρμακευτικής Αθηνών εδώ, στα τελειώματά μου. Διπλά μπράβο για τη δουλειά που κάνεις... συνάδελφε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nickg78

> Τα περισσότερα είναι θέμα χρόνου. Όποιος και να είναι, αν αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω, θα βοηθήσει πολύ στην όλη ιστορία. Στην πορεία βέβαια, όσα περισσότερα μαθαίνεις, τόσα περισσότερα δεν γνωρίζεις. Αν έχεις την πραγματική περιέργεια για το τι δουλειά κάνω, κρατήσου.
> * Είμαι φαρμακοποιός.*


Χμμμ... ναι. Oκ, μας κάνεις. Εκτός από τις πολύ καλές τεχνικές σου γνώσεις, θα μας χρησιμεύσει και η ειδικότητά σου. Με τα προβλήματα του ADSL του ΟΤΕ, όλο και κάποιο ηρεμιστικό θα χρειαστεί να μας προτείνεις.  :Razz:

----------


## cassidy

Και εσένα psyxakia είναι καλύτερα από τη δική μου. Εγώ είμαι σταθερά κάτω από 30  :Razz: 

Το θέμα είναι, μπορεί να διορθωθεί; Χρησιμοποιούνε αυτό το τρόπο για τη μορφοποίηση της κίνησης επίτηδες ή δε τους επιτρέπει κάτι άλλο το hardware που διαθέτουν;

----------


## minovg

> Και εσένα psyxakia είναι καλύτερα από τη δική μου. Εγώ είμαι σταθερά κάτω από 30 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι, μπορεί να διορθωθεί; Χρησιμοποιούνε αυτό το τρόπο για τη μορφοποίηση της κίνησης επίτηδες ή δε τους επιτρέπει κάτι άλλο το hardware που διαθέτουν;


Πλέον η είδηση φιγουράρει στην κεντρική σελίδα του adslgr.com.  :Very Happy:

----------


## trojy

> Χμμμ... ναι. Oκ, μας κάνεις. Εκτός από τις πολύ καλές τεχνικές σου γνώσεις, θα μας χρησιμεύσει και η ειδικότητά σου. Με τα προβλήματα του ADSL του ΟΤΕ, όλο και κάποιο ηρεμιστικό θα χρειαστεί να μας προτείνεις.


Νομίζεις ότι τυχαία είμαι περί τις 22 ημέρες τόσο ήρεμος; 
Το θέμα που φιγουράρει στις πρώτες σελίδες είναι η ανακοίνωση της forthnet, με την ιδιότητα της χονδρικής ενοικίασης των γραμμών του ΟΤΕ. 
Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να επισημανθεί για τις αυριανές δοκιμές στον ΟΤΕ, είναι η ύπαρξη "εξωτερικών συνεργατών" που θα συμμετέχουν στην όλη προσπάθεια. 
Ελπίζω οι εξωτερικοί αυτοί συνεργάτες, να είναι έτοιμοι για το ωράριο των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων... u know.. μέχρι τις 3 το μεσημέρι, και μετά την άλλη εβδομάδα πάλι.

----------


## trojy

/--------------------------------------------------------------------\
-2:46 μμ Τετάρτη 28/09/05 192 bytes 170 packets per second =256 kbps

root@viagrios:~# tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host 62.1.237.?? and udp' 1
Time:1127907992 n=30    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=49920.00
Time:1127907993 n=31    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=51584.00
Time:1127907994 n=28    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=46592.00
Time:1127907995 n=31    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=51584.00
Time:1127907996 n=30    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=49920.00
Time:1127907997 n=30    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=49920.00
Time:1127907998 n=31    avg=206.06      stddev=10.60    bps=51104.00
Time:1127907999 n=36    avg=206.33      stddev=9.86     bps=59424.00
Time:1127908000 n=39    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=64896.00
Time:1127908001 n=38    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=63232.00
Time:1127908002 n=40    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=66560.00
Time:1127908003 n=41    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=68224.00
Time:1127908004 n=43    avg=202.98      stddev=22.74    bps=69824.00
Time:1127908005 n=33    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=54912.00
Time:1127908006 n=35    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=58240.00
Time:1127908007 n=30    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=49920.00
Time:1127908008 n=35    avg=202.29      stddev=23.21    bps=56640.00
Time:1127908009 n=34    avg=201.65      stddev=25.41    bps=54848.00
Time:1127908010 n=29    avg=201.66      stddev=23.31    bps=46784.00
Time:1127908011 n=40    avg=202.60      stddev=23.54    bps=64832.00
Time:1127908012 n=53    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=88192.00
Time:1127908013 n=50    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=83200.00
Time:1127908014 n=39    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=64896.00
Time:1127908015 n=41    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=68224.00
Time:1127908016 n=42    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=69888.00
Time:1127908017 n=36    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=59904.00
Time:1127908018 n=38    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=63232.00
Time:1127908019 n=29    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=48256.00
Time:1127908020 n=33    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=54912.00
Time:1127908021 n=37    avg=205.08      stddev=17.51    bps=60704.00
Time:1127908022 n=36    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=59904.00
Time:1127908023 n=42    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=69888.00
Time:1127908024 n=34    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=56576.00
Time:1127908025 n=39    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=64896.00
Time:1127908026 n=34    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=56576.00
Time:1127908027 n=38    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=63232.00
Time:1127908028 n=38    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=63232.00
Time:1127908029 n=36    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=59904.00
Time:1127908030 n=34    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=56576.00
Time:1127908031 n=34    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=56576.00
Time:1127908032 n=41    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=68224.00
Time:1127908033 n=48    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=79872.00
Time:1127908034 n=43    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=71552.00
Time:1127908035 n=39    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=64896.00
Time:1127908036 n=53    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=88192.00
Time:1127908037 n=58    avg=206.17      stddev=13.80    bps=95664.00
Time:1127908038 n=67    avg=207.10      stddev=7.28     bps=111008.00
Time:1127908039 n=53    avg=206.87      stddev=8.16     bps=87712.00
Time:1127908040 n=40    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=66560.00
Time:1127908041 n=42    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=69888.00
Time:1127908042 n=38    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=63232.00
Time:1127908043 n=47    avg=205.23      stddev=18.76    bps=77168.00
Time:1127908044 n=44    avg=205.73      stddev=14.90    bps=72416.00
Time:1127908045 n=39    avg=199.90      stddev=28.09    bps=62368.00
Time:1127908046 n=37    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=61568.00
Time:1127908047 n=50    avg=202.80      stddev=25.47    bps=81120.00
Time:1127908048 n=43    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=71552.00
Time:1127908049 n=36    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=59904.00
Time:1127908050 n=33    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=54912.00
Time:1127908051 n=35    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=58240.00
Time:1127908052 n=39    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=64896.00
Time:1127908053 n=32    avg=196.28      stddev=36.44    bps=50248.00
Time:1127908054 n=31    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=51584.00
Time:1127908055 n=31    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=51584.00
Time:1127908056 n=34    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=56576.00
Time:1127908057 n=37    avg=208.00      stddev=0.00     bps=61568.00
Time:1127908058 n=38    avg=204.84      stddev=13.40    bps=62272.00
Time:1127908059 n=27    avg=102.89      stddev=21.04    bps=22224.00
Time:1127908060 n=18    avg=122.50      stddev=46.86    bps=17640.00
Time:1127908061 n=16    avg=125.50      stddev=43.57    bps=16064.00
Time:1127908062 n=13    avg=102.08      stddev=26.42    bps=10616.00
Time:1127908063 n=8     avg=109.75      stddev=61.28    bps=7024.00
Time:1127908064 n=14    avg=191.29      stddev=57.86    bps=21424.00
Time:1127908065 n=4     avg=98.00       stddev=44.36    bps=3136.00
Time:1127908066 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127908067 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127908068 n=3     avg=83.00       stddev=0.00     bps=1992.00
Time:1127908069 n=2     avg=142.50      stddev=80.50    bps=2280.00
Time:1127908070 n=3     avg=83.00       stddev=0.00     bps=1992.00
Time:1127908071 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127908072 n=3     avg=83.00       stddev=0.00     bps=1992.00
Time:1127908073 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127908074 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127908075 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127908076 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127908077 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
Time:1127908078 n=1     avg=64.00       stddev=0.00     bps=512.00


PING 194.219.252.144 (194.219.252.144) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=69.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=60.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=3 ttl=255 time=59.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=4 ttl=255 time=63.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=5 ttl=255 time=60.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=6 ttl=255 time=3562 ms
064 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=7 ttl=255 time=7480 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=8 ttl=255 time=10393 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=9 ttl=255 time=14270 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=10 ttl=255 time=17084 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=11 ttl=255 time=20250 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=12 ttl=255 time=23931 ms
064 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=13 ttl=255 time=27110 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=14 ttl=255 time=30555 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=15 ttl=255 time=33234 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=16 ttl=255 time=35363 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=17 ttl=255 time=37309 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=33 ttl=255 time=23752 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=34 ttl=255 time=26746 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=35 ttl=255 time=29967 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=36 ttl=255 time=33896 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=37 ttl=255 time=35291 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=38 ttl=255 time=34577 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=39 ttl=255 time=33664 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=40 ttl=255 time=33168 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=41 ttl=255 time=32349 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=42 ttl=255 time=31478 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=43 ttl=255 time=30545 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=44 ttl=255 time=29636 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=45 ttl=255 time=28666 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=46 ttl=255 time=27699 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=47 ttl=255 time=26897 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=48 ttl=255 time=26013 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=49 ttl=255 time=25158 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=50 ttl=255 time=24475 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=51 ttl=255 time=23703 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=52 ttl=255 time=22916 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=53 ttl=255 time=22011 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=54 ttl=255 time=21095 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=55 ttl=255 time=20147 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=56 ttl=255 time=19182 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=57 ttl=255 time=18415 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=58 ttl=255 time=17520 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=59 ttl=255 time=16594 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=60 ttl=255 time=15654 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=61 ttl=255 time=14682 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=62 ttl=255 time=13912 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=63 ttl=255 time=13010 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=64 ttl=255 time=12157 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=65 ttl=255 time=11220 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=66 ttl=255 time=10542 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=67 ttl=255 time=9578 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=68 ttl=255 time=8683 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=69 ttl=255 time=7756 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=70 ttl=255 time=6859 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=71 ttl=255 time=5958 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=72 ttl=255 time=4992 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=73 ttl=255 time=4158 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=74 ttl=255 time=3309 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=75 ttl=255 time=2459 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=76 ttl=255 time=1650 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=77 ttl=255 time=1378 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=78 ttl=255 time=552 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=79 ttl=255 time=65.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=80 ttl=255 time=57.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=81 ttl=255 time=68.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=82 ttl=255 time=64.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=83 ttl=255 time=54.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=84 ttl=255 time=64.5 ms
--64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=85 ttl=255 time=62.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=86 ttl=255 time=56.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=87 ttl=255 time=54.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=88 ttl=255 time=51.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=89 ttl=255 time=48.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=90 ttl=255 time=60.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=91 ttl=255 time=71.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.144: icmp_seq=92 ttl=255 time=62.1 ms

--- 194.219.252.144 ping statistics ---
92 packets transmitted, 77 received, 16% packet loss, time 91035ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 48.901/14620.740/37309.048/12471.361 ms, pipe 38
root@viagrios:~#

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------/

Τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου, τα ίδια Παντελή μου...
Ακριβώς τα ίδια σχόλια που έκανα στο post #166 ισχύουν και εδώ. Απλά τα αναφέρω γιατί το φαινόμενο είναι πιο έντονο τώρα..

----------


## chatasos

> 11:45 Τετάρτη (28/09) -Αποστολή 85 packets των 192 bytes =128kbit (includ.overheads)


Μια διόρθωση...
85 udp (voip) packets/sec των 192 bytes σε PPPoE σύνδεση μας κάνει 216 kbps  :Wink: 




> /--------------------------------------------------------------------\
> -2:46 μμ Τετάρτη 28/09/05 192 bytes 170 packets per second =256 kbps


Ομοίως αυτό μας κάνει 432 kbps.

----------


## trojy

> Μια διόρθωση...
> 85 udp (voip) packets/sec των 192 bytes σε PPPoE σύνδεση μας κάνει 216 kbps 
> 
> 
> 
> Ομοίως αυτό μας κάνει 432 kbps.


Χρησιμοποιώντας το παρακάτω web calculator, γιατί με το μυαλό που έχω τρεχαγυρευόπουλος..
http://www.matisse.net/mcgi-bin/bits.cgi 


192 bytes  [πακέτο που στέλνεται από VOIP]
bits 	1536
bytes 	192
kilobits 	1.5     <------ [μονάδα υπό συζήτηση]
kilobytes 	0.1875
megabits 	0.00146484375

Παίρνουμε λοιπόν τη μονάδα που συζητάμε και την πολλαπλασιάζουμε με τον αριθμό των πακέτων που στείλαμε. 
kilobits 	1.5     <------ [μονάδα υπό συζήτηση]        x 85 = 127.5 kilobit

Ομοίως   1.5 x 170 = 255 kilobits ή 31,875 kilobytes

----------


## chatasos

Δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα στο adsl.



```
	192 bytes (voip data)
	12 bytes (RTP)
	8 bytes (UDP)
	20 bytes (IP)
	2 bytes (PPP)
	6 bytes (PPPoE)
	18 bytes (Ethernet)
+	8 bytes (AAL5 trailer)
-------------------------------
=	266 bytes
+	22 bytes (AAL5 padding)
-------------------------------
=	288 bytes (6 atm cells payload x 48)
+	30 bytes (6 atm cells headers x 5)
-------------------------------
=	318 bytes (σύνολο)
```

Οπότε πάνω σε αυτό το 318 πρέπει να κάνεις τις πράξεις σου.

_ΥΓ προς moderators: Δεν βάζετε κανένα calculator στο site να ξέρει ο κόσμος τι να περιμένει από την adsl του?_

----------


## trojy

> Δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα στο adsl.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	192 bytes (voip data)
> 	12 bytes (RTP)
> 	8 bytes (UDP)
> 	20 bytes (IP)
> ...


Chatasos, χαίρομαι να μαθαίνω συνεχώς νέα πράγματα. Ομολογώ ότι δεν γνώριζα τα παραπάνω. 
Οι μετρήσεις μου όμως είναι σωστές γιατί, δούλεψα με μπακαλίστικο τρόπο. Είδα δηλαδή, τί πακέτα φτάνουν στον router μου όταν κάνω traffic(κίνηση) με VOIP.  Αυτά έχουν μέγεθος 192 bytes έκαστο. 
Χρησιμοποίησα λοιπόν στις μετρήσεις που έχω παραθέσει στα προηγούμενα post, μέγεθος πακέτων τα οποία όταν φτάνουν στον router μου, να έχουν ακριβώς ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με τα voip. Δηλαδή 191-192 bytes. Σε αυτόν τον αριθμό συμπεριλαμβάνονται και τα όποια overhead.

Παρά το γεγονός ότι τα μεγέθη είναι σωστά, είναι καλό να επαναδιατυπώσω τα αποτελέσματα που έχω postarei προηγουμένως. Αν υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε ένσταση, το συζητάμε.

----------


## cassidy

Γουάου.
Αυτές τις ώρες έχω 13 packets per second max

ping στον bbras της forthnet

Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
Packets: Sent = 14, Received = 14, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 78ms, *Average = 68ms*    (παναγίαμ)

Αυτά σε* idle* γραμμή. Καλά πάμε!

Περιττό να σας πω πως σε μη idle καταστάσεις το ping πάει σε 4ψήφια

----------


## trojy

> Γουάου.
> Αυτές τις ώρες έχω 13 packets per second max
> 
> ping στον bbras της forthnet
> 
> Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
> Packets: Sent = 14, Received = 14, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> 
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
> ...


Εγώ είμαι στα 30 pps.
Ping statistics for 194.219.252.147:
    Packets: Sent = 32, Received = 32, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 47ms, Maximum = 106ms, Average = 59ms
Σε idle πάντα κατάσταση.

Όσο πιο γρήγορα καταλάβουν ότι το "bandwidth limit" που προκύπτει από τον περιορισμό του αριθμού των πακέτων είναι ΗΛΗΘΙΟ - ΑΘΛΙΟ - ΕΛΕΪΝΟ - ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ, τόσο καλύτερα για όλους μας.

----------


## cassidy

> Όσο πιο γρήγορα καταλάβουν ότι το "bandwidth limit" που προκύπτει από τον περιορισμό του αριθμού των πακέτων είναι ΗΛΗΘΙΟ - ΑΘΛΙΟ - ΕΛΕΪΝΟ - ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ, τόσο καλύτερα για όλους μας.


Νομίζω αυτό το ξέρουν trojy...

Όταν καταλάβουν πως το έχουμε καταλάβει κι εμείς ότι είναι ελεεινό, τότε ίσως γίνει κάτι.  :Laughing:

----------


## anon

> Δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα στο adsl.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	192 bytes (voip data)
> 	12 bytes (RTP)
> 	8 bytes (UDP)
> 	20 bytes (IP)
> ...



Στην ταχύτητα που σου δίνουν δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνεται το ΑΤΜ overhead. Στα μισθωμένα που έχω τουλάχιστον, μετράω και το ppp , αλλά στα ADSL στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα σου χρεώνουν και το pppoe; Θα καθήσω να μετρήσω στις γραμμές που έχω για να δώ τι παίζει μόλις βρώ λίγο χρόνο.

Οπως καταλαβαίνεις trojy όταν έχεις πολλά μικρά πακέτα, τελικά τρώς μεγάλο bandwidth. Κάπου είχες γράψει ότι με έναν codec είχες 3-4Kbps και με έναν άλλο μόνο 8kbps και τώρα το θυμήθηκα, με την απάντηση του chatasos, ότι αυτά τα νούμερα είναι τα raw data απο τον codec, και απο εκεί και πάνω μπαίνει αρκετό overhead. Πχ g729 /10 ms framerate ενώ έχει 8Kbps σε IP βγαίνει τελικά στα 40Kbps!!! Λογάριασε τώρα και το pppoe overhead.

----------


## dkounal

> Δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα στο adsl.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	192 bytes (voip data)
> 	12 bytes (RTP)
> 	8 bytes (UDP)
> 	20 bytes (IP)
> ...


Ενδιαφέρον και καταλαβαίνω τώρα γιατι το G729 θέλει γύρω στα 60kbps με βάση τις μετρήσεις μου εμπειρικά ενώ όλοι λένε για 40Kbps.
Και πάλι φαντάζομαι ομως ότι θα επρεπε να περνανε 100 udp packets στα 256Kbps ανα δεπτερολεπτο χωρίς να κάνει ουρά, έτσι δεν έιναι;
Από τα 30 πακέτα μέχρι τα 100, δεν είναι λιγο μεγάλη η διαφορά;

Μια και φαίνεσαι του μαγαζιού, εχεις ιδεα που μπορει κανεις να μάθει τα πραγματικά στοιχεία, οσον αφορά το λογο χρηστών προς διαθέσιμο ΑΤΜ bandwidth του ΟΤΕ (DSLAM->BBRAS) σε 384,512,1024 ADSL γραμμές;

----------


## chatasos

> Οι μετρήσεις μου όμως είναι σωστές γιατί, δούλεψα με μπακαλίστικο τρόπο. Είδα δηλαδή, τί πακέτα φτάνουν στον router μου όταν κάνω traffic(κίνηση) με VOIP.  Αυτά έχουν μέγεθος 192 bytes έκαστο. 
> Χρησιμοποίησα λοιπόν στις μετρήσεις που έχω παραθέσει στα προηγούμενα post, μέγεθος πακέτων τα οποία όταν φτάνουν στον router μου, να έχουν ακριβώς ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με τα voip. Δηλαδή 191-192 bytes. Σε αυτόν τον αριθμό συμπεριλαμβάνονται και τα όποια overhead.
> 
> Παρά το γεγονός ότι τα μεγέθη είναι σωστά, είναι καλό να επαναδιατυπώσω τα αποτελέσματα που έχω postarei προηγουμένως. Αν υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε ένσταση, το συζητάμε.


Επειδή δεν πολυκατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θες να πεις...
Τα 192 bytes είναι το μέγεθος των bytes που βλέπεις ότι φτάνουν στον router σου. Πριν από τον router σου και όσο τα πακέτα βρίσκονται στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, το μέγεθός τους είναι 318 bytes.




> Στην ταχύτητα που σου δίνουν δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνεται το ΑΤΜ overhead. Στα μισθωμένα που έχω τουλάχιστον, μετράω και το ppp , αλλά στα ADSL στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα σου χρεώνουν και το pppoe; Θα καθήσω να μετρήσω στις γραμμές που έχω για να δώ τι παίζει μόλις βρώ λίγο χρόνο.


Στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων (εκτός των Siemens I) περιλαμβάνεται και το atm overhead. Το θέμα όμως δεν είναι τι σου χρεώνουν, αλλά τι σου δίνουν. Σου δίνουν 384 kbps και σου λένε πάρτα και κάντα ότι θες. Αν καταφέρεις να περάσεις καθαρό ip μέσα από αυτά, θα έχεις και την μέγιστη αξιοποίηση του bandwidth.




> Ενδιαφέρον και καταλαβαίνω τώρα γιατι το G729 θέλει γύρω στα 60kbps με βάση τις μετρήσεις μου εμπειρικά ενώ όλοι λένε για 40Kbps.
> Και πάλι φαντάζομαι ομως ότι θα επρεπε να περνανε 100 udp packets στα 256Kbps ανα δεπτερολεπτο χωρίς να κάνει ουρά, έτσι δεν έιναι;
> Από τα 30 πακέτα μέχρι τα 100, δεν είναι λιγο μεγάλη η διαφορά;


Πρέπει να υπολογίζετε με βάση τα 128kbps που είναι το upload. Και πάντα παίζει ρόλο το μέγεθος των πακέτων.

π.χ.

Αν χρησιμοποιείς 120άρια (=265 bytes!) πακέτα, μπορείς να φτάσεις μέχρι 60 pps (καθαρά 58 kbps).
Αν χρησιμοποιείς 80άρια (=212 bytes!!) πακέτα, μπορείς να φτάσεις μέχρι 75 pps (καθαρά 48 kbps).
Αν χρησιμοποιείς 40άρια (=159 bytes!!!) πακέτα, μπορείς να φτάσεις μέχρι 100 pps (καθαρά 32 kbps).

Με άλλα λόγια, ούτε που θα τα δείτε τα 128kbps.




> Μια και φαίνεσαι του μαγαζιού, εχεις ιδεα που μπορει κανεις να μάθει τα πραγματικά στοιχεία, οσον αφορά το λογο χρηστών προς διαθέσιμο ΑΤΜ bandwidth του ΟΤΕ (DSLAM->BBRAS) σε 384,512,1024 ADSL γραμμές;


Αν τα ξέρει κάποιος ας μου τα πει και εμένα...  :Cool:

----------


## trojy

> Επειδή δεν πολυκατάλαβα ακριβώς τι θες να πεις...
> Τα 192 bytes είναι το μέγεθος των bytes που βλέπεις ότι φτάνουν στον router σου. Πριν από τον router σου και όσο τα πακέτα βρίσκονται στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, το μέγεθός τους είναι 318 bytes.


192 bytes είναι το μέγεθος των πακέτων που φτάνουν στον router μου.
Επίσης,
192 bytes είναι το μέγεθος των πακέτων που φτάνουν στον router μου όταν χρησιμοποιώ VOIP.

----------


## anon

> 192 bytes είναι το μέγεθος των πακέτων που φτάνουν στον router μου.
> Επίσης,
> 192 bytes είναι το μέγεθος των πακέτων που φτάνουν στον router μου όταν χρησιμοποιώ VOIP.


Εδώ χρειάζεται λίγη θεωρία για να γίνει κατανοητό. Φανταστείται ότι κάθε πακέτο είναι σαν ένα κρεμύδι. Το εσωτερικό, η καρδιά του κρεμυδιού, είναι τα πραγματικά data. Μετά μπαίνει ένα επόμενο layer που είναι στην περίπτωση του VoIP το RTP και το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε real time εφαρμογές που παίζουν πάνω απο UDP για να κάνει το λεγόμενο sequencing, δηλαδή να τα αριθμεί με απλά λόγια ώστε στην παραλαβή να ξαναμπούν στην σειρά (υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει φτάσει πρώτο το πακέτο νο2 και μετά το νο1 και αυτό σε streaming εφαρμογές όπως καταλαβαίνετε, δεν παίζει, πρέπει να είναι στην σειρά). Αυτό επιβαρύνει λοιπόν το πακέτο των πραγματικών δεδομένων κατα 12 bytes. Μετά μπαίνει στο κάθε πακέτο και η επικεφαλίδα του UDP. Οπως καταλαβαίνετε πάμε απο τις πιο ειδικές στις πιο γενικές επικεφαλίδες. Τώρα λοιπόν έχουμε βάλει άλλα 8 Bytes. Μετά μπαίνουν οι επικεφαλίδες του IP. Μετά όταν βγαίνει πχ απο τον υπολογιστή (κάρτα δικτύου) μπαίνει και η επικεφαλίδα του Ethernet. Οταν παίρνει το πακέτο ο router, βγάζει την επικεφαλίδα του ethernet, γιατί είναι για την μεταξύ τους επικοινωνία και μένει το IP πακέτο. Τωρα λοιπόν όταν ο router στέλνει το πακέτο στην ADSL γραμμή, βάζει την επικεφαλίδα του PPP, επιπλέον την επικεφαλίδα του PPPoE και φυσικά όλα τα υπόλοιπα όπως είπε ο chatasos.

Τώρα εαν έχεις πακέτο των 192 bytes, και αυτό σου λέει ο router, τότε σε περίπτωση που το πακέτο που μέτρησες είναι το IP πακέτο, αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχεις ενα bandwidth 127Kbps που απαιτείται για το VoIP. Δεν μου φαίνεται παράλογο. Υπόψη ότι πχ το G723 με framerate 30ms, χρειάζεται περίπου 18Kbps για κάθε κανάλι ήχου (σε IP πακέτα), ενώ το G729 με framerate 10ms χρειάζεται περίπου 40Kbps. Βέβαια όπως προείπαμε, εαν περνούν μέσα απο ADSL επιβαρύνονται επιπλέον το κάθε πακέτο, και σε αυτή την περίπτωση το G729 περισσότερο (γιατί έχει περισσότερα πακέτα στο δευτερόλεπτο).

----------


## anon

Επίσης πολύ καλή η ανάλυση που έκανε ο chatasos ότι πόσο μπορείτε να περιμένετε στο upload (που είναι συνήθως το μικρότερο). Για να σας τα περιπλέξω ακόμη περισσότερο τα πράγματα, εαν περνάνε και άλλα πακέτα (και μην νομίζετε ότι δεν περνάνε, εκτός εαν το επιβεβαιώσετε με κάποιο sniffer), τότε έχουμε ένα σενάριο που δυσκολεύει τα VoIP (συμβαίνει σε γραμμές με μικρές ταχύτητες κυρίως).

Παράδειγμα:
Εχουμε λοιπόν μια γραμμή 128Kbps. Απο εκεί περνάει ένα VoIP κανάλι ήχου, ας πούμε την περίπτωση σου, με 192 bytes. Οπως είχαμε προυπολογίσει αυτό σημαίνει ότι χρειαζόμαστε 127Kbps άρα είμαστε στο όριο (ή ίσως αρκετά πάνω απο αυτό εαν συνυπολογίσουμε και τα overheads του ppp, pppoe, ethernet Κλπ). Ας πούμε ότι δεν μας νοιάζουν αυτά και ότι δεν μας πειράζουν. Εστω τώρα ότι πάει να περάσει ένα πακέτο TCP, μεγέθους ας πούμε 500 bytes (μπορείτε να κάνετε υπολογισμούς με ότι μέγεθος θέλετε). Τώρα τι γίνεται. Μπαίνει το πακέτο στην ουρά του router να φύγει. Ερχεται η σειρά του. Για να περάσει απο την γραμμή αυτό το πακέτο των 500bytes (και πάλι λέω ότι για χάριν ευκολίας αγνοούμε προς το παρόν τις επιπλέον επικεφαλίες που μπαίνουν), χρειάζεται 31ms!!! Αρα δηλαδή εαν έχουμε στο voip framerate των 10ms, έχουν φάει πόρτα ήδη 3 πακέτα!!! Ακόμα και εαν περάσουν πιο μετά, θα υπάρχει μια επιπλέον καθυστέρηση που δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στον ήχο (μη σταθερό latency = jitter). Τώρα αν υπολογίσεις και τα overheads καταλαβαίνεις ότι με μια τέτοια ροή το VoIP σίγουρα θα έχει πρόβλημα. 

Εαν έχετε κουράγιο διαβάστε το QoS που γράφω (αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

EDIT: Εαν καταλάβετε τους υπολογισμούς επάνω, τότε πλέον θα έχετε καταλάβει επίσης, ότι στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν παίζει ρόλο εαν το VoiP ζητά 127 ή 27 (όχι όμως παραπάνω απο 128 έτσι), αλλά η ταχύτητα της γραμμής και πόσα άλλα πακέτα (πλην του VoIP) περνάνε. Οσο μεγαλώνει η ταχύτητα της γραμμής, η χρονοκαθυστέρηση που δημιουργείται απο την μετάδωση άλλων πακέτων (πλην VoIP) μικραίνει (βέβαια να είναι σχετικά μικρά και τα άλλα πακέτα)  και βέβαια παίζει ρόλο εαν ο router έχει σχετικές ευκολίες στο QoS ώστε να το αντιμετωπίζει (η Cisco έχει).

----------


## trojy

64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8054 ttl=254 time=27.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8055 ttl=254 time=37.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8056 ttl=254 time=43.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8057 ttl=254 time=49.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8058 ttl=254 time=57.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8059 ttl=254 time=26.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8060 ttl=254 time=33.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8061 ttl=254 time=32.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8062 ttl=254 time=27.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8063 ttl=254 time=69.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8064 ttl=254 time=38.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8065 ttl=254 time=28.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8066 ttl=254 time=28.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8067 ttl=254 time=39.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8068 ttl=254 time=55.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8069 ttl=254 time=28.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8070 ttl=254 time=28.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8071 ttl=254 time=27.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8072 ttl=254 time=30.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8073 ttl=254 time=65.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8074 ttl=254 time=31.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8075 ttl=254 time=28.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8076 ttl=254 time=28.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8077 ttl=254 time=33.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8078 ttl=254 time=59.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8079 ttl=254 time=29.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8080 ttl=254 time=29.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8081 ttl=254 time=34.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8082 ttl=254 time=30.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8083 ttl=254 time=67.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8084 ttl=254 time=26.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8085 ttl=254 time=28.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8086 ttl=254 time=29.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8087 ttl=254 time=26.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8088 ttl=254 time=58.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8089 ttl=254 time=27.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8090 ttl=254 time=27.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8091 ttl=254 time=28.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8092 ttl=254 time=27.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8093 ttl=254 time=57.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8094 ttl=254 time=26.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8095 ttl=254 time=28.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8096 ttl=254 time=31.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8097 ttl=254 time=26.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8098 ttl=254 time=62.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8099 ttl=254 time=28.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8100 ttl=254 time=32.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8101 ttl=254 time=28.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8102 ttl=254 time=26.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8103 ttl=254 time=57.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8104 ttl=254 time=28.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8105 ttl=254 time=32.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8106 ttl=254 time=29.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8107 ttl=254 time=64.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8108 ttl=254 time=67.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8109 ttl=254 time=25.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8110 ttl=254 time=32.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8111 ttl=254 time=30.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8112 ttl=254 time=26.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8113 ttl=254 time=65.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8114 ttl=254 time=27.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8115 ttl=254 time=28.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8116 ttl=254 time=27.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8117 ttl=254 time=34.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8118 ttl=254 time=59.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8119 ttl=254 time=25.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8120 ttl=254 time=43.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8121 ttl=254 time=43.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8122 ttl=254 time=37.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8123 ttl=254 time=61.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8124 ttl=254 time=28.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8125 ttl=254 time=32.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8126 ttl=254 time=33.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8127 ttl=254 time=25.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8128 ttl=254 time=57.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8129 ttl=254 time=31.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8130 ttl=254 time=28.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8131 ttl=254 time=35.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8132 ttl=254 time=30.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8133 ttl=254 time=58.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8134 ttl=254 time=29.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8135 ttl=254 time=30.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8136 ttl=254 time=27.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8137 ttl=254 time=26.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8138 ttl=254 time=59.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8139 ttl=254 time=26.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8140 ttl=254 time=29.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8141 ttl=254 time=32.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8142 ttl=254 time=44.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8143 ttl=254 time=66.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8144 ttl=254 time=29.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8145 ttl=254 time=30.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8146 ttl=254 time=50.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8147 ttl=254 time=39.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8148 ttl=254 time=79.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8149 ttl=254 time=25.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8150 ttl=254 time=32.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8151 ttl=254 time=28.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8152 ttl=254 time=30.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8153 ttl=254 time=81.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8154 ttl=254 time=32.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8155 ttl=254 time=28.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8156 ttl=254 time=28.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8157 ttl=254 time=29.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8158 ttl=254 time=65.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8159 ttl=254 time=34.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8160 ttl=254 time=28.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8161 ttl=254 time=28.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8162 ttl=254 time=29.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8163 ttl=254 time=66.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8164 ttl=254 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8165 ttl=254 time=28.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8166 ttl=254 time=26.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8167 ttl=254 time=37.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8168 ttl=254 time=60.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8169 ttl=254 time=28.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8170 ttl=254 time=31.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8171 ttl=254 time=28.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8172 ttl=254 time=32.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8173 ttl=254 time=65.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8174 ttl=254 time=27.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8175 ttl=254 time=32.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8176 ttl=254 time=26.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8177 ttl=254 time=28.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8178 ttl=254 time=65.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8179 ttl=254 time=36.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8180 ttl=254 time=31.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8181 ttl=254 time=29.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8182 ttl=254 time=27.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8183 ttl=254 time=66.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8184 ttl=254 time=26.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8185 ttl=254 time=26.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8186 ttl=254 time=27.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8187 ttl=254 time=31.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8188 ttl=254 time=65.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8189 ttl=254 time=26.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8190 ttl=254 time=27.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8191 ttl=254 time=28.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8192 ttl=254 time=29.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8193 ttl=254 time=66.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8194 ttl=254 time=26.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8195 ttl=254 time=25.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8196 ttl=254 time=30.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8197 ttl=254 time=27.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8198 ttl=254 time=60.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8199 ttl=254 time=26.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8200 ttl=254 time=27.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8201 ttl=254 time=26.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8202 ttl=254 time=30.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8203 ttl=254 time=65.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8204 ttl=254 time=32.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8205 ttl=254 time=27.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8206 ttl=254 time=32.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8207 ttl=254 time=61.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8208 ttl=254 time=62.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8209 ttl=254 time=30.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8210 ttl=254 time=28.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8211 ttl=254 time=28.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8212 ttl=254 time=29.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8213 ttl=254 time=65.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8214 ttl=254 time=25.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8215 ttl=254 time=27.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8216 ttl=254 time=27.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8217 ttl=254 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8218 ttl=254 time=65.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8219 ttl=254 time=26.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8220 ttl=254 time=30.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8221 ttl=254 time=26.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8222 ttl=254 time=27.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8223 ttl=254 time=66.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8224 ttl=254 time=28.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8225 ttl=254 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8226 ttl=254 time=29.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8227 ttl=254 time=25.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8228 ttl=254 time=68.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8229 ttl=254 time=29.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8230 ttl=254 time=26.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8231 ttl=254 time=28.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8232 ttl=254 time=30.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8233 ttl=254 time=69.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8234 ttl=254 time=33.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8235 ttl=254 time=27.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8236 ttl=254 time=30.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8237 ttl=254 time=28.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8238 ttl=254 time=75.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8239 ttl=254 time=27.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8240 ttl=254 time=28.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8241 ttl=254 time=25.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8242 ttl=254 time=31.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8243 ttl=254 time=65.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8244 ttl=254 time=27.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8245 ttl=254 time=29.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8246 ttl=254 time=30.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8247 ttl=254 time=27.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8248 ttl=254 time=69.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8249 ttl=254 time=25.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8250 ttl=254 time=28.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8251 ttl=254 time=27.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8252 ttl=254 time=27.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8253 ttl=254 time=69.8 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8254 ttl=254 time=28.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8255 ttl=254 time=27.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8256 ttl=254 time=26.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8257 ttl=254 time=29.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8258 ttl=254 time=71.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8259 ttl=254 time=31.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8260 ttl=254 time=28.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8261 ttl=254 time=27.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8262 ttl=254 time=29.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8263 ttl=254 time=79.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8264 ttl=254 time=25.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8265 ttl=254 time=26.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8266 ttl=254 time=33.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8267 ttl=254 time=25.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8268 ttl=254 time=71.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8269 ttl=254 time=27.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8270 ttl=254 time=26.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8271 ttl=254 time=36.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8272 ttl=254 time=28.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8273 ttl=254 time=73.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8274 ttl=254 time=39.3 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8275 ttl=254 time=36.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8276 ttl=254 time=28.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8277 ttl=254 time=30.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8278 ttl=254 time=69.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8279 ttl=254 time=27.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8280 ttl=254 time=36.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8281 ttl=254 time=38.9 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8282 ttl=254 time=48.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8283 ttl=254 time=95.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8284 ttl=254 time=27.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8285 ttl=254 time=32.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8286 ttl=254 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8287 ttl=254 time=27.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8288 ttl=254 time=73.1 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8289 ttl=254 time=30.4 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8290 ttl=254 time=35.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8291 ttl=254 time=31.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8292 ttl=254 time=27.7 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8293 ttl=254 time=73.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8294 ttl=254 time=30.0 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8295 ttl=254 time=30.6 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8296 ttl=254 time=31.2 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8297 ttl=254 time=28.5 ms
64 bytes from 194.219.252.147: icmp_seq=8298 ttl=254 time=72.2 ms


--- 194.219.252.147 ping statistics ---
8299 packets transmitted, 8294 received, 0% packet loss, time 8298082ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 23.705/38.076/1821.098/73.114 ms, pipe 2

Με απενεργοποιημένα τα όποια QOS από πλευράς μου, παρατηρώ ότι κάθε πέμπτο ping (ICMP) πακέτο έχει x2, x3  του κανονικού χρόνου. Delay + Jitter?
Αυτό ξεκίνησε από τις 11:38 σήμερα το πρωί..

----------


## anon

> Με απενεργοποιημένα τα όποια QOS από πλευράς μου, παρατηρώ ότι κάθε πέμπτο ping (ICMP) πακέτο έχει x2, x3 του κανονικού χρόνου. Delay + Jitter?
> Αυτό ξεκίνησε από τις 11:38 σήμερα το πρωί..


Το ping το κάνεις απο τον router? Πάντως μπορεί το "μπούκωμα" να γίνεται μεταξύ DSLAM <---> BBRAS OTE ή/και BBRAS OTE <----> BBRAS ISP

----------


## trojy

> Το ping το κάνεις απο τον router? Πάντως μπορεί το "μπούκωμα" να γίνεται μεταξύ DSLAM <---> BBRAS OTE ή/και BBRAS OTE <----> BBRAS ISP


Ναι είναι από τον router.

----------


## Decoder

Εχω παρομοιο προβλημα

Απο SUSE κανω

ping www.forthnet.gr -i 0.05 (20 pps)

PING www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=1 ttl=248 time=76.1 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=2 ttl=248 time=74.3 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=3 ttl=248 time=71.5 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=4 ttl=248 time=79.8 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=5 ttl=248 time=71.7 ms
........
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=208 ttl=248 time=64.9 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=209 ttl=248 time=71.3 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=210 ttl=248 time=96.5 ms

--- www.forthnet.gr ping statistics ---
212 packets transmitted, 210 received, 0% packet loss, time 11015ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 60.271/79.399/128.141/12.237 ms, pipe 3

Τωρα αν κανω

ping www.forthnet.gr -i 0.02 (50 pps)

PING www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=1 ttl=248 time=72.5 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=2 ttl=248 time=77.1 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=3 ttl=248 time=83.6 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=4 ttl=248 time=74.0 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=5 ttl=248 time=80.2 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=6 ttl=248 time=77.5 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=7 ttl=248 time=84.8 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=8 ttl=248 time=94.8 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=9 ttl=248 time=105 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=10 ttl=248 time=113 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=11 ttl=248 time=135 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=12 ttl=248 time=148 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=13 ttl=248 time=169 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=14 ttl=248 time=176 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=15 ttl=248 time=188 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=16 ttl=248 time=190 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=17 ttl=248 time=196 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=18 ttl=248 time=212 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=19 ttl=248 time=226 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=20 ttl=248 time=250 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=21 ttl=248 time=268 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=22 ttl=248 time=281 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=23 ttl=248 time=302 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=24 ttl=248 time=351 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=25 ttl=248 time=362 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=26 ttl=248 time=367 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=27 ttl=248 time=384 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=28 ttl=248 time=389 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=29 ttl=248 time=409 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=30 ttl=248 time=432 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=31 ttl=248 time=444 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=32 ttl=248 time=447 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=33 ttl=248 time=458 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=34 ttl=248 time=474 ms
......
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=270 ttl=248 time=3599 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=271 ttl=248 time=3621 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=272 ttl=248 time=3638 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=273 ttl=248 time=3645 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=274 ttl=248 time=3651 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=275 ttl=248 time=3666 ms
64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=276 ttl=248 time=3680 ms

--- www.forthnet.gr ping statistics ---
424 packets transmitted, 276 received, 34% packet loss, time 10690ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 72.541/1879.335/3680.658/1058.182 ms, pipe 148


Συμπερασμα στα 20 pps κατι γινεται, στα 50......... προβλημα



edit by sdikr,  καλά μονο 1000 γραμμές;  ας έβαζες μερικές ακόμα  :Razz:

----------


## anon

βάλε iptraf και δες την σύνδεση ppp που έχεις για να δεις τι περνά (πάνω/κάτω) ενω εσύ δεν εχεις connections.

----------


## Decoder

Φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφερον το iptraf αλλα το τρεχω remotely με telnet απο windows (εχω
κανει login απο αλλο συστημα) και τα παραθυρα του iptraf δεν εμφανιζονται καλα.

Ξερεις τι μπορει να φταιει;

----------


## anon

> Φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφερον το iptraf αλλα το τρεχω remotely με telnet απο windows (εχω
> κανει login απο αλλο συστημα) και τα παραθυρα του iptraf δεν εμφανιζονται καλα.
> 
> Ξερεις τι μπορει να φταιει;


To telnet. Δοκίμασε το Putty (SSH) και βγάλε τελείως το telnet έξω. Είναι severe security hazard.

----------


## trojy

και το tcpstat είναι αρκετά καλο. 
tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host Your_IP and icmp ' 1

Παρεμπιπτόντως, πέρα από την άθληση (ping-pong-επιτραπέζιο πετοσφαίριση) τα ICMP πακέτα εξυπηρετούν σε κάτι άλλο; Πού μπορούν να φανούν χρήσιμα;

----------


## Decoder

ΟΚ θα δοκιμασω με SSH αλλα μαλον το Σαββατο γιατι το συστημα ειναι περιπου 250km μακρια. Thanks

----------


## PrOzAk

> Ρε παιδιά, μην το παιδεύουμε το θέμα.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι συγκεκριμένο.
> 
> _
> Χωρίς να έχετε τίποτα ανοιχτό, αρχίζετε ένα ping στον bras που είσαστε συνδεδεμένοι.
> 
> Παρατηρείτε τους χρόνους στο ping.
> 
> Ανοίγετε κάποια εφαρμογή η οποία ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ καταλαμβάνει μικρό μέρος του bandwidth της γραμμής σας (με άλλο λόγια πρέπει να βρείτε τρόπο να παρακολουθείτε την κατανάλωση bw της γραμμής σας, π.χ. dumeter).
> ...



Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ.Και με counterstrike αλλά και με torrents.
Μετά από έναν A αριθμό πολλών μικρών πακέτων το ping ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα και χάνεται μέχρι και η σύνδεση στο internet.

----------


## trojy

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ.Και με counterstrike αλλά και με torrents.
> Μετά από έναν A αριθμό πολλών μικρών πακέτων το ping ανεβαίνει κατακόρυφα και χάνεται μέχρι και η σύνδεση στο internet.


α.Περιοχή?
β. Πότε παρατήρησες το πρόβλημα?
γ. ταχύτητα που έχεις?
δ. δοκίμασε να τρέξεις ένα voipbuster.

----------


## PrOzAk

> α.Περιοχή?
> β. Πότε παρατήρησες το πρόβλημα?
> γ. ταχύτητα που έχεις?
> δ. δοκίμασε να τρέξεις ένα voipbuster.


Α.Ρεθυμνο
β.απο οταν εγκατασταθηκε το DsLam (γιατι μενω 2-3κμ εξω απο το ρεθυμνο.dslam siemens).
γ.κατεβαζω torrents απο azureus με συνολικη ταχητυτα 10κ και δεν μπορω ουτε σελιδα να ανοιξω.Ping 3000ms... Απο θεμα bandwidth οταν κατεβαζω ενα αρχειο πιανω 40κ που ειναι το μεγιστο για την 384.αλλα δεν φτανει μονο αυτο.Επισης για CounterStrike δεν το συζηταω, απειρο lag.
δ.σε λιγο θα το κανω

Απλα το θεμα φτανει σε σημειο γελειοτητας.Πληρωνουμε πανακριβα την Dsl, εχουμε και σκατα ποιοτητα στα πακετα.Μεχρι που θα φτασει η καταντια αυτης της χωρας?

----------


## cassidy

Σήμερα τελείωσε η σύνδεση από forthnet κι έβαλα HOL.

Το ping στο πρώτο hop είναι πια στο 60-70 (λίγο πιο ψηλά από forthnet). To ίδιο σκηνικό με τα πακέτα
Κάτω από 20 πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο από το πρωί.

----------


## zardoz

Απορώ πως δεν είχα δεί αυτό το thread όταν ξεκίνησε. Καλά σας το φώναζα... 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20309 (βλ. τέλος)



Κρατήστε χαμηλά τα connections/sec ανάλογα με τη γραμμή, το router και φυσικά
τους τρίτους ηλίθιους παράγοντες. Απλά βρείτε το σωστό "νούμερο" ο καθένας. 
Δυστυχώς με το StMonitor το μετράω μόνο σε SpeedTouch.

----------


## trojy

> Απορώ πως δεν είχα δεί αυτό το thread όταν ξεκίνησε. Καλά σας το φώναζα... 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20309 (βλ. τέλος)
> 
> 
> Κρατήστε χαμηλά τα connections/sec ανάλογα με τη γραμμή, το router και φυσικά
> τους τρίτους ηλίθιους παράγοντες. Απλά βρείτε το σωστό "νούμερο" ο καθένας. 
> Δυστυχώς με το StMonitor το μετράω μόνο σε SpeedTouch.


Zardoz, εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 30 pps όριο στην γραμμή μου. Αυτό το όριο, δεν είναι ούτε από τον router, ούτε από την γραμμή μου καθαυτή που είναι όπως λένε.. καμπάνα. 
Κάποιος έχει βάλει κόφτη. Αυτός που έβαλε τον κόφτη στα 30 pps είναι ....

Ούτε με τoν g723 codec που στέλνει τα λιγότερα pps, δουλεύει το VOIP. 
Σήμερα έγιναν λέει οι αλλαξο..επισκευές από τον ΟΤΕ, σύμφωνα με τη Forthnet. Περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για να με ενημερώσουν επίσημα για το τί γνωρίζουν. Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι 23 ημέρες είναι αναποτελεσματικοί.

Αλήθεια, Θεσσαλονίκη, έγινε η αναβάθμιση; Κανένα περίεργο πρόβλημα;

----------


## anon

> Ούτε με τoν g723 codec που στέλνει τα λιγότερα pps, δουλεύει το VOIP.


Λογικό. Εαν έχεις κόφτη στα 30pps, το G723 στέλνει 33.3 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο (framerate 30ms), βάλε και κάνα άλλο πακέτο στην γραμμή, πχ dns, κάποια απάντηση απο εξωτερικό request και έχεις σίγουρα παραπάνω απο 35 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο, οπότε το voip "σκαλώνει"

Το ξαναείπα, αλλά θα το πώ και πάλι. Ισως φταίει που έχω static ips στις συνδέσεις μου, αλλά έχω συνεχώς port scannings, προσπάθειες διαφόρων attacks, και επειδή έχω port 22 open (ssh), πολλές προσπάθειες να μπούν στα συστήματά μου.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (κούνια που τους κούναγε...)  Αλλά αυτό επιβαρύνει την γραμμή με έξτρα πακέτα, που δεν τα προκαλείς εσύ! Αρα μην νομίζετε ότι στην γραμμή σας περνάνε μόνο πακέτα απο τις δικές σας συνδέσεις (συν κάποια broadcast / multicast που στέλνει ο bbras).

----------


## trojy

Χρειάζεται με κάποιον τρόπο να μπορούν εύκολα όλοι οι χρήστες να διαπιστώσουν αν έχουν κόφτη στα πακέτα τους ή όχι.
Σήμερα υποτίθεται ότι ήταν ημέρα επισκευών του ΟΤΕ. Εγώ, δεν είδα κάποιο αποτέλεσμα. Μπορώ να πω μάλιστα ότι σήμερα ήταν δικτυακά μία από τις χειρότερες ημέρες. Σε επικοινωνία μου με το τεχνικό τμήμα της forthnet, μου είπαν ότι θα με έπαιρναν όταν θα έφτιαχνε το πρόβλημα. Επέμεινα όμως και συμφωνήσαμε να μου τηλεφωνούσαν χθες το βράδυ, ανεξάρτητα από την εξέλιξη των επισκευών, για να με ενημερώσουν. Όσο τους ακούσατε εσείς, τόσο τους άκουσα και εγώ.
Αλλάζω τακτική...

----------


## trojy

Σήμερα το πρωί, ζήτησα από τη forthnet, να μου στείλει ό,τι στοιχεία έχει και με αφορούν.Είναι δικαίωμα που έχω ως "υποκείμενο των δεδομένων". Μήπως έχει ξανασυζητηθεί σε άλλο thread, κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## Decoder

Υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει κανει τεστ με 512/128 και να εχει βρει αν εχει κοφτη;


Στα ποσα pps κοβει η 512;

----------


## psyxakias

Ακόμα δεν κόβει, λογικά σύντομα θα έρθει και η σειρά της όμως  :Wink:

----------


## Decoder

> Ακόμα δεν κόβει, λογικά σύντομα θα έρθει και η σειρά της όμως


αμα ειναι ετσι να μεινουμε με 384. Μας κοροιδευουν που μας κοροιδευουν 

τουλαχιστον να πληρωνουμε οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα...

Ουστ απο 'δω κλεφτες!!!

----------


## PrOzAk

απλα πως θα γινει να βγει ο κοφτης?Πηρα τηλ στα κεντρικα της dsl στο ηρακλειο και μου φωναζαν γιατι λενε οτι την εχουν κοιταξει και ειναι λεει πεντακαθαρη γραμμη κτλ κτλ.Μα τους λεω δεν ειναι η γραμμη αλλα το limit.συνεχιζαν να φωναζουν και τσαντιστικαν και απο πανω...

----------


## anon

Σε μια πολύ πρόχειρη δοκιμή που έκανα, έπιασα ακριβώς 50 πακέτα udp με voip στο up και άλλα τόσα στο down. Ομως αυτό πρέπει να ήταν ο ρυθμός που έτρεχε το voipbuster. Ξεκίνηση την δοκιμή voip ενώ ήδη κατέβαζε emails και ftp με download rate 360-400Kbps (8 συνδέσεις smtp, 1 ftp). Ειχα 80 pps στο upstream και το ίδιο στο downstream.

ΑΡΥΣ 512/128 Θεσσαλονίκη, Small Office 512 Forthnet.

----------


## trojy

> απλα πως θα γινει να βγει ο κοφτης?Πηρα τηλ στα κεντρικα της dsl στο ηρακλειο και μου φωναζαν γιατι λενε οτι την εχουν κοιταξει και ειναι λεει πεντακαθαρη γραμμη κτλ κτλ.Μα τους λεω δεν ειναι η γραμμη αλλα το limit.συνεχιζαν να φωναζουν και τσαντιστικαν και απο πανω...


Θα τους πάρω και εγώ.. Πεντακάθαρη γραμμή.. #(@*(@#*

Εμένα ο τύπος που είναι για την DSL Ηρακλείου 2810395387, παρά το γεγονός ότι του είπα ότι
ΔΕΝ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, εκείνος έκανε άρση της βλάβης.
Έλεος... Το μόνο που σηκώνει είναι 'Άρση της μονιμότητας των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων"

----------


## anon

> ΔΕΝ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ, εκείνος έκανε άρση της βλάβης.


Απο την στιγμή που δεν μπορεί να προσδιορίσει το πρόβλημα, πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!!!!!

Its not a bug. Its a feature!!!!

----------


## cassidy

H πλάκα είναι πως σε αυτή την περίπτωση πράγματι είναι feature...

----------


## globalnoise

##@#%% τις άρσεις... και μένα μου έκαναν άρση την βλάβη που είχα με την 512 που συγχρόνιζε 384

----------


## trojy

Υπάρχει κανένας με 512 στο Ηράκλειο, που να έχει το bandwidth limit με όριο αριθμού πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο;

----------


## sdiama

> Α.Ρεθυμνο
> β.απο οταν εγκατασταθηκε το DsLam (γιατι μενω 2-3κμ εξω απο το ρεθυμνο.dslam siemens).
> γ.κατεβαζω torrents απο azureus με συνολικη ταχητυτα 10κ και δεν μπορω ουτε σελιδα να ανοιξω.Ping 3000ms... Απο θεμα bandwidth οταν κατεβαζω ενα αρχειο πιανω 40κ που ειναι το μεγιστο για την 384.αλλα δεν φτανει μονο αυτο.Επισης για CounterStrike δεν το συζηταω, απειρο lag.
> δ.σε λιγο θα το κανω
> 
> Απλα το θεμα φτανει σε σημειο γελειοτητας.Πληρωνουμε πανακριβα την Dsl, εχουμε και σκατα ποιοτητα στα πακετα.Μεχρι που θα φτασει η καταντια αυτης της χωρας?


Α. Ρέθυμνο είμαι και εγώ.
Β. Μισίρια πλευρά
Γ. Εγώ από την άλλη, έχω σταθερά 30+ μέσο όρο στο emule (με πηγές 10ώρου max), αλλά στις ώρες 02:00 - 07:00 είναι "σχεδόν" καρφωμένο στα 40. Γενικά τα πράγματα στο Ρέθυμνο είναι σχεδόν άψογα μέχρι και 2-3 το μεσημέρι. Από κει και πέρα "παίρνει την κάτω βόλτα" μέχρι και τις 7-8 για να "το πάρει ο διάολος" μέχρι και 12-1 το βράδυ.
Πάντως για να μην φωνάζεις, σου λέω ότι σχετικά με το Γαλάτσι όπου είχα γραμμή μέχρι και τέλος Αυγούστου, στο Ρέθυμνο η ADSL έχει ένα 20% καλύτερη απόδοση.

----------


## globalnoise

Λέτε η αναβάθμιση που ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ να περιλαμβάνει κάτι και για το πρόβλημα μας?

----------


## chatasos

> Λέτε η αναβάθμιση που ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ να περιλαμβάνει κάτι και για το πρόβλημα μας?


Η αναβάθμιση έχει σχέση μόνο με τους providers που συνδεόνται μέσω GE.  :Cool:

----------


## globalnoise

> Η αναβάθμιση έχει σχέση μόνο με τους providers που συνδεόνται μέσω GE.


Ποιοι providers δηλαδή? Και τι θα επωφελήσει σε εμάς γενικά αυτή η αναβάθμσιη?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## minovg

> Λέτε η αναβάθμιση που ανακοίνωσε ο ΟΤΕ να περιλαμβάνει κάτι και για το πρόβλημα μας?


Κι εγώ με το πρόβλημά μας συνέδεσα πάντως την αναβάθμιση που θα γίνει την Κυριακή...

Πάντως παιδιά πήρα σήμερα το 121 και πάλι για να δω τι γίνεται με την βλάβη που δήλωσα στα UDP πακέτα και τι μου είπαν οι αθεόφοβοι;; Α λέει, έχει τσεκαριστεί ότι διορθώθηκε η βλάβη!!! Τα άκουσαν βέβαια και ξαναδηλώθηκε η βλάβη... Τι άλλο θα ακούσω πια...

----------


## cassidy

> Πάντως για να μην φωνάζεις, σου λέω ότι σχετικά με το Γαλάτσι όπου είχα γραμμή μέχρι και τέλος Αυγούστου, στο Ρέθυμνο η ADSL έχει ένα 20% καλύτερη απόδοση.


Γαλάτσι εδώ   :Very Happy:

----------


## trojy

> Η αναβάθμιση έχει σχέση μόνο με τους providers που συνδεόνται μέσω GE.


GE? ? ? ? 
(πρέπει το μήνυμα να έχει μήκος τουλάχιστον 6 χαρακτήρες)

----------


## dkounal

> GE? ? ? ? 
> (πρέπει το μήνυμα να έχει μήκος τουλάχιστον 6 χαρακτήρες)


Gigabit Ethernet ισως...

----------


## PrOzAk

> Α. Ρέθυμνο είμαι και εγώ.
> Β. Μισίρια πλευρά
> Γ. Εγώ από την άλλη, έχω σταθερά 30+ μέσο όρο στο emule (με πηγές 10ώρου max), αλλά στις ώρες 02:00 - 07:00 είναι "σχεδόν" καρφωμένο στα 40. Γενικά τα πράγματα στο Ρέθυμνο είναι σχεδόν άψογα μέχρι και 2-3 το μεσημέρι. Από κει και πέρα "παίρνει την κάτω βόλτα" μέχρι και τις 7-8 για να "το πάρει ο διάολος" μέχρι και 12-1 το βράδυ.
> Πάντως για να μην φωνάζεις, σου λέω ότι σχετικά με το Γαλάτσι όπου είχα γραμμή μέχρι και τέλος Αυγούστου, στο Ρέθυμνο η ADSL έχει ένα 20% καλύτερη απόδοση.


Βασικα εγω ειμαι στον πρινε.Λιγο μετα το ατσιποπουλο που μολις προσφατα μπηκε η dsl.Υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα.Εχουμε packet limit στα 30.στο cs μολις βαλω updaterate 31 αρχιζει τρελο lag.....

Kαι το προβλημα ειναι στο azureus για τα ποσα connections γινονται για καθε αρχειο.ειτε ενα βαλω ειτε πολλα(μιας και ανοιγουν πολλα connections) παρολο που χρησημοποιουν συνολο ολα περιπου 15κ download kai 8-10κ upload το latency ανεβαινει στο απειρο και ουτε σελιδα στον explorer δεν ανοιγει....

----------


## trojy

Να διευκρινίσω κάτι.. Το σύνολο των πακέτων udp + tcp <31

----------


## freemann

Γειά σε όλους
Και εδώ Πάτρα τις τελευταίες 20 μέρες δεν κουνιέται τίποτα (386 ADSL).
Τους έχω πάρει όλους μέχρι τo BBRAS του ΟΤΕ στην Αθήνα αυτοί μου είπαν ότι το ψάχνουν και ότι στο συμβόλαιο του ΟΤΕ δεν έχω υπογράψει γιά την χρήση MUlticastιng εφαρμογών. Αλλά μην στεναχωριέσται ακόμα και χωρίς αυτές οι γραμμή σέρνεται απλά δεν "φαίνεται".
Και δεν είναι ότι απλά πέφτει η ταχύτητα αλλα κόβεται τελείως η επικοινωνία απο 5k π.χ. στο 0 κάθετα μένει έτσι για κανένα λεπτο μέχρι και δύο και μετά πάλι κάνει ένα χαμηλό peak προς στα επάνω και άντε πάλι 0.
Έχω στημένω τον trafic grapher της Paessler και μπορώ να στείλω διαγράματα.
Είναι σαφές για μένα ότι δεν είναι κόφτης γιατί άν ήταν θα υπήρχε μία σταθερότητα στην συμπεριφορά της γραμμής, εδώ μπορεί κάποιες ώρες τις ημέρας να κατεβάζω με 41Κ μετά νέκρα, και οι ώρες δεν ακολουθούν ένα συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα αλλά ταφτίζονται με τις διαφορετικές ρουτίνες των χρηστών ανά ημέρα της εβδομάδας, πολλοί χρήστες η γραμμή μπουκώνει (υποθέτω ότι απλά εχουν μπουκώσει τον "σωλήνα" πουλώντας πιό πολύ από ότι μπουρούν να προσφέρουν οπότε μόνο με αναβάθμιση του δικτίου τους θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα και αυτό κοστίζει). 
Αυτές τις μέρες νομίζω ότι κάποιες ώρες θα ήμουν καλύτερα με ISDN.
Μήπως χρειάζεται μία πιό οργανωμένη μαζική διαμαρτυρία, σε τελική ανάλυση γιατί πληρώνουμε?
Προτάσεις???

Freemann  :Smile:

----------


## dkounal

> Τους έχω πάρει όλους μέχρι τo BBRAS του ΟΤΕ στην Αθήνα αυτοί μου είπαν ότι το ψάχνουν και ότι στο συμβόλαιο του ΟΤΕ δεν έχω υπογράψει γιά την χρήση MUlticastιng εφαρμογών.


To voip δεν είναι multicast, to netop εχει επιλογή εάν θέλεις Multicast ή όχι.
Πρεπει να οριζονται αυτοματα διαφορετικά profiles ανάλογα με το φόρτο της γραμμής. Αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει. Ο chatasos θα μπορούσε ίσως να το επιβεβαιώσει;
Ίσως η επόμενη διαμαρτηρία μας θα είναι αυτό το θέμα. Ποιότητα υπηρεσίας.

----------


## chatasos

> Τους έχω πάρει όλους μέχρι τo BBRAS του ΟΤΕ στην Αθήνα αυτοί μου είπαν ότι το ψάχνουν και ότι στο συμβόλαιο του ΟΤΕ δεν έχω υπογράψει γιά την χρήση MUlticastιng εφαρμογών.


Τι εφαρμογές multicast χρησιμοποιείς?
Τον provider σου τον έχεις ενημερώσει σχετικά με το πρόβλημά σου και την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Navigator

Ειναι τυχαίο οτι η διαφημιση της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μιλαει μονο για mp3&on line gaming ενώ η διαφήμιση της HOL του Κόκκαλη μιλάει ΚΑΙ για voip ?
Λέτε να εχει κάνει σκόπιμα καμια λαμογιά ο ΟΤΕ ?

----------


## sdikr

> Ειναι τυχαίο οτι η διαφημιση της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μιλαει μονο για mp3&on line gaming ενώ η διαφήμιση της HOL του Κόκκαλη μιλάει ΚΑΙ για voip ?
> Λέτε να εχει κάνει σκόπιμα καμια λαμογιά ο ΟΤΕ ?


Μήπως έχει να κάνει με το ότι η Hol έχει το evoice,  πολύυυυυ πρίν την πάρει ο κοκάλης;

φτάνει με τις θεώρειες συνομοσίας!

----------


## Navigator

> φτάνει με τις θεώρειες συνομοσίας!


Δεν γίναμε ξαφνικά Λιακόπουλοι...
Απλά λέμε ΑΝ ο ΟΤΕ εχει συμφέρον να μην δουλέυει το voip και ΑΝ μπορεί ή αν έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει κάτι γι'αυτό...
Ειπαμε ΑΝ οχι σίγουρα !

----------


## squib

vivodi νεα σμυρνη μέσω ΟΤΕ ... S.S.D.D...

----------


## gbil

Έκανα και εγώ τις δοκιμές μου και έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Με ping www.sport.gr -i 0.05   τα pings είναι περίπου στα 100ms +-20%.
Με ping www.sport.gr -i 0.02   τα pings αυξάνουν συνέχεια πάνω από 5000ms και μετά η γραμμή είναι νεκρή για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα.

Δοκίμασα και pings μαζί με το Skype και έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. 
Είμαι στο κέντρο της Ν.Κηφισιάς με Forthnet 384.

----------


## trojy

> vivodi νεα σμυρνη μέσω ΟΤΕ ... S.S.D.D...


Σε σύνθετα ελληνικά ;

----------


## squib

Same Shit Different Day....

----------


## globalnoise

> Same Shit Different Day....


Νομίζω πρέπει να γίνει slogan  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Hose

Καλημέρα,

Αν μπορείτε επιβεβαιώστε αν αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο στις 384 γραμμές, διότι εγω έχω μια 512 (Ν. Κηφισιά 620), μια 1024 (Πετρούπολη 505) και μια 384 (Αγ. Παρασκευή 600), και παρατηρώ το πρόβλημα αυτό στην 384. Απο αυτά που είδα όσοι εχουν πρόβλημα και ανέφεραν την γραμμή τους, είπαν για 384. Στην γραμμή αυτή τα εξερχόμενα πακέτα φευγουν μια χαρά ενώ τα εισερχόμενα παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα. Και κάνοντας ping εμφανίζεται ακριβώς το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα με τους υπολοίπους. Δοκίμασα και μέσω της HOL αλλα μάταια. Η σύνδεση και στις τρείς γραμμές είναι με FORTHNET.

----------


## minovg

Όπως δείχνουν τα πράματα, ναι μάλλον μόνο στις 384 συνδέσεις είναι το πρόβλημα. Ένας φίλος έκανε για αναβάθμιση από 384-> 512 μόνο και μόνο για αυτό το λόγο και όταν ενεργοποιηθεί θα ξέρουμε αν τελικά με την 512 λύνεται το πρόβλημα. Αύριο-μεθαύριο θα είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε. Αν με την 512 πρόσβαση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μάλλον οδεύω κι εγώ προς τα κει. Μου φαίνεται ο ΟΤΕ όλους προς τα εκεί μας ωθεί... Η διαφορά είναι πλέον 4€ μόνο, όσο η παλιά 384 πρόσβαση (19,90€).

----------


## trojy

1 μήνας έχει περάσει και δεν υπάρχει καμία βελτίωση στο θέμα. Αυτό που με εμπόδιζε να ζητήσω αναβάθμιση ήταν το γαμώτο. Εμ υπάρχει πρόβλημα, εμ δεν το λύνουν, εμ θα πληρώνω περισσότερα; 
Είμαι τρομερά περιέργος να δω αν θα φτιάξει... 
Έστειλα λοιπόν το παρακάτω e-mail, το οποίο σας το παραθέτω για να έχει το σήριαλ (χειρότερο απο τόλμη και γοητεία), μία συνέχεια επεισοδίων. 

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Προς το τμήμα πωλήσεων της forthnet,

Από τις 06/09/05, μετά την αναβάθμιση του ΟΤΕ, μπαίνει ανά διαστήματα της ημέρας bandwidth limit 3 kb/sec από τον ΟΤΕ στην γραμμή μου (που εμπορικά εκμεταλλεύεται η forthnet), με την μορφή περιορισμένου αριθμού πακέτων που μπορώ να λάβω ανά δευτερόλεπτο. To τεχνικό σας τμήμα συνεργάζεται, όπως αναφέρει, με τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά δυστυχώς εγώ σαν πελάτης συνεχίζω να μην μπορώ να κάνω τη δουλειά μου. 
Πλέον το προϊόν (adsl-in a box) και η υπηρεσία adsl, δεν ανταποκρίνονται στο προϊόν που διαφημίζεται. Δηλαδή, ούτε γρήγορο Internet είναι, ούτε παιχνίδια μπορεί να παίξει κανείς, ούτε 24ωρη πρόσβαση παρέχει. 
Για τους παραπάνω λόγους, ζητάω από το τμήμα πωλήσεων της forthnet, να προωθήσει άμεσα το αίτημα της αναβάθμισης της γραμμής μου, και ό,τι άλλου συνεπάγει αυτό, σε γραμμή 512 kbit. Παρακαλώ, με δεδομένη την ταλαιπωρία που έχω υποστεί, να προβείτε σε όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες ώστε και χωρίς Internet να μείνω για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά και να αποκτήσω το συντομότερο δυνατό την ποιότητα του Internet που μέχρι στιγμής έχω πληρώσει (adsl-1 bill). 

Με εκτίμηση, 
       XXXXXX XXXXXXXXX

υ.γ: για οποιαδήποτε απορία, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου στο τηλέφωνο XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## BoGe

> Όπως δείχνουν τα πράματα, ναι μάλλον μόνο στις 384 συνδέσεις είναι το πρόβλημα. Ένας φίλος έκανε για αναβάθμιση από 384-> 512 μόνο και μόνο για αυτό το λόγο και όταν ενεργοποιηθεί θα ξέρουμε αν τελικά με την 512 λύνεται το πρόβλημα. Αύριο-μεθαύριο θα είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε. Αν με την 512 πρόσβαση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μάλλον οδεύω κι εγώ προς τα κει. Μου φαίνεται ο ΟΤΕ όλους προς τα εκεί μας ωθεί... Η διαφορά είναι πλέον 4€ μόνο, όσο η παλιά 384 πρόσβαση (19,90€).


Ωραία λύση

----------


## cassidy

Αυτή τη λύση μου πρότειναν όλοι πριν από ένα χρόνο που έβαλα 384.
Τότε δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να δώσω τη διαφορά της γραμμής 384->512. Τώρα... θα δω από αρχές 2006.
Και μη ξεχνάτε πως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι του τελευταίου μήνα, αλλά τουλάχιστον των δυο τελευταίων χρόνων. Αν κάποιος το είχε και πιο πριν είναι ελεύθερος να το μοιραστεί.

----------


## Hose

Τη λύση αυτη την έκανα και εγώ, άλλαξα την 384 σε 512 (ακόμα περιμένω απο τον ΟΤΕ) αλλα το ερώτημα είναι, αν υπάρχει εγγύηση οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα κάνει το ίδιο στην 512.

Το πρόβλημα αυτό το είχα παρατηρήσει και πριν ένα - εναμιση χρόνο, αλλα δεν του έδωσα σημασία καθώς δεν μου χρειαζόταν τότε και πιστευα οτι υπήρχε πρόβλημα ρυθμίσεων.

----------


## BoGe

> Τη λύση αυτη την έκανα και εγώ, άλλαξα την 384 σε 512 (ακόμα περιμένω απο τον ΟΤΕ) αλλα το ερώτημα είναι, αν υπάρχει εγγύηση οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα κάνει το ίδιο στην 512.


Πιθανόν με την αύξηση χρηστών στην 512 ταχύτητα, να εμφανιστεί και εκεί το "πρόβλημα"

----------


## sdikr

> Τη λύση αυτη την έκανα και εγώ, άλλαξα την 384 σε 512 (ακόμα περιμένω απο τον ΟΤΕ) αλλα το ερώτημα είναι, *αν υπάρχει εγγύηση* οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα κάνει το ίδιο στην 512.


Εγγυηση δεν υπάρχει,  απλά ίσως πλέον να μοιραστούνε οι χρήστες στις διάφορες ταχύτητες σε σχέση με παλιά που είχαν πλακώσει όλοι την 384

----------


## trojy

> Εγγυηση δεν υπάρχει,  απλά ίσως πλέον να μοιραστούνε οι χρήστες στις διάφορες ταχύτητες σε σχέση με παλιά που είχαν πλακώσει όλοι την 384


Δεν είναι θέμα χωρητικότητας. Το δίκτυο που έχει ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να σηκώσει αρκετούς χρήστες. 
Το όλο ζήτημα είναι νοοτροπίας. Εγώ πιέζω όσο μπορώ απο OTE, αλλά και από forthnet (χονδρική μίσθωση γραμμής). Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχει αυτό το κλίμα ΩΧΑΔΕΡΦΙΣΜΟΥ. 
Όταν παίρνω να δηλώσω βλάβη, και κάνουν άρση, τί μπορείς να περιμένεις. Οι μόνοι που χάνουν στην ουσία είμαστε εμείς. 
Αν υπήρχε τρόπος να ελεγχθεί σε μεγάλη κλίμακα το πρόβλημα, θα μπορούσαμε κάλλιστα να κάνουμε κάτι μαζικά. Το ερώτημα είναι, πόσο είμαστε διατεθείμένοι να έρθουμε σε σύγκρουση με ΟΤΕ και ISPs; 
Risk Vs Benefit.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν είναι θέμα χωρητικότητας. Το δίκτυο που έχει ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να σηκώσει αρκετούς χρήστες.


Δυστηχώς όμως ειναι χωρητικότητας,   :Wink:

----------


## minovg

Εμένα παιδιά που είχα δηλώσει βλάβη από την περασμένη εβδομάδα για το θέμα από το πρωί μου έχουν κόψει το DSL από ΟΤΕ και κάνουν εργασίες στη γραμμή μου... Τώρα είμαι με dial up. Όταν με συνδέσουν θα σας πω εντυπώσεις και αν διόρθωσαν τίποτα. Το δικό μου τεστ βέβαια θα είναι αν λειτουργεί καλά το Voipbuster χωρίς υπερβολικά pings.

----------


## hostolis

> Όπως δείχνουν τα πράματα, ναι μάλλον μόνο στις 384 συνδέσεις είναι το πρόβλημα. Ένας φίλος έκανε για αναβάθμιση από 384-> 512 μόνο και μόνο για αυτό το λόγο και όταν ενεργοποιηθεί θα ξέρουμε αν τελικά με την 512 λύνεται το πρόβλημα. 
> (..).


Τελικά χθες έκανα την αίτηση, σήμερα κιόλας έχω 512 γραμμή, μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ  :Smile:  
Το προβλημα με το packet limiting προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχει.. VoIPBuster και Skype πετάνε, και το ping παραμένει στα 30-40ms όση ώρα μιλάω.

edit: Κάνοντας και το τεστ με το all seeing eye, έχω max pps 80-90 (3 φορες έκανα το τεστ)

----------


## psyxakias

Θα έρθει και η σειρά μας στους 512άριδες προβλέπω, καιρός να ετοιμάζομαι για 1024  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Θα έρθει και η σειρά μας στους 512άριδες προβλέπω, καιρός να ετοιμάζομαι για 1024


εγώ θα περιμένω την 2mbit    :Mr. Green:  

πάντως όταν έκανα την αλλάγη  (εδώ και πάνω απο 6 μήνες σε 512 γραμμη)  βρηκα την υγειά μου

----------


## psyxakias

Πριν 6 μήνες όμως ήταν υψηλότερες οι τιμές με αποτέλεσμα να κάνουν λίγοι αναβάθμιση.

----------


## minovg

> Πριν 6 μήνες όμως ήταν υψηλότερες οι τιμές με αποτέλεσμα να κάνουν λίγοι αναβάθμιση.


Πληρώνουμε κάτι στην αναβάθμιση 384 -> 512; Κανά έξτρα τέλος εννοώ... Και αντίστοιχα αν πληρώνουμε σε υποβάθμιση; Πχ. από 512 -> 384; Ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## savdown

> Θα έρθει και η σειρά μας στους 512άριδες προβλέπω, καιρός να ετοιμάζομαι για 1024


Δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται ποτέ, οι 512 είναι οι συνδέσεις μικρών εταιριών και ιντερνετ καφέ που σημαίνει ότι χρειάζονται παραπάνω από 30 TCP/UDP λόγο ότι συνδέονται πολλοί Η/Υ στο LAN από 3 σελίδες να ανοίξει ο καθένας τους έκατσε η σύνδεση.
Ο ΟΤΕ το ξέρει και δεν πρόκειται να βάλει όριο για να μην πέσουν βροχή οι μηνύσεις και οι καταγγελίες.

----------


## trojy

> Δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται ποτέ, οι 512 είναι οι συνδέσεις μικρών εταιριών και ιντερνετ καφέ που σημαίνει ότι χρειάζονται παραπάνω από 30 TCP/UDP λόγο ότι συνδέονται πολλοί Η/Υ στο LAN από 3 σελίδες να ανοίξει ο καθένας τους έκατσε η σύνδεση.
> Ο ΟΤΕ το ξέρει και δεν πρόκειται να βάλει όριο για να μην πέσουν βροχή οι μηνύσεις και οι καταγγελίες.


1. Μήπως όμως αρχίσουν πολλά netcafe να αναβαθμίζουν σε 1024 ή κάτι μεγαλύτερο τώρα που πέφτουν οι τιμές; 
2. Που θα στηριχτεί η μήνυση και οι καταγελίες; Το λές, κουβέντα να γίνεται, ή έχει κάποια βάση; 
3. Τί συμβόλαια υπογράφουν τα netcafe;

----------


## trojy

> Πληρώνουμε κάτι στην αναβάθμιση 384 -> 512; Κανά έξτρα τέλος εννοώ... Και αντίστοιχα αν πληρώνουμε σε υποβάθμιση; Πχ. από 512 -> 384; Ξέρει κανείς;


Όταν ρώτησα, μου είπαν όχι...
ΑΛΛΑ... ΑΛΛΑ... μονόδρομος είναι, να πληρώσεις περισσότερα χρήματα. Οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή στο καθεστώς του δικτύου σου, πρέπει να έχει για τον παροχό δικτύου αύξηση στα έσοδα του.
Αν υποβαθμίσεις δηλαδή γραμμή, δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις χρήματα πίσω.

----------


## minovg

> Όταν ρώτησα, μου είπαν όχι...
> ΑΛΛΑ... ΑΛΛΑ... μονόδρομος είναι, να πληρώσεις περισσότερα χρήματα. Οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή στο καθεστώς του δικτύου σου, πρέπει να έχει για τον παροχό δικτύου αύξηση στα έσοδα του.
> Αν υποβαθμίσεις δηλαδή γραμμή, δεν πρόκειται να πάρεις χρήματα πίσω.


Σοβαρά μιλάς;  :Eek:  Αν θελήσω δηλαδή μετά να κάνω την 512 -> 384 δεν θα μπορώ; Δεν θα πληρώνω μετά το πάγιο της 384;;; Τι κουφά πράματα είναι αυτά;

----------


## savdown

> 1. Μήπως όμως αρχίσουν πολλά netcafe να αναβαθμίζουν σε 1024 ή κάτι μεγαλύτερο τώρα που πέφτουν οι τιμές; 
> 2. Που θα στηριχτεί η μήνυση και οι καταγελίες; Το λές, κουβέντα να γίνεται, ή έχει κάποια βάση; 
> 3. Τί συμβόλαια υπογράφουν τα netcafe;


1.Δεν ξέρω για "μήπως αναβαθμίσουν" ξέρω ότι δεν υποχρεώνονται να αναβαθμίσουν εκβιαστικά λόγο ΟΤΕ εφόσον κάνουν μια χαρά την δουλειά τους με 512. 
2.Για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό εννοείται έναντι VOIP εταιριών στις οποίες πολλές μικρές εταιρίες είναι ήδη πελάτες.
3.Τα γνωστά που βγάζει ο ΟΤΕ/ISPs

Το κόστος αναβάθμισης σε 1024 τώρα πλέον είναι μικρό αλλά και πάλι αν κάποιος που έχει 512 θέλει μπορεί να κυνηγήσει τον ΟΤΕ, γι΄αυτό λέω δεν βλέπω  να εφαρμόζει το όριο σε 512.

----------


## minovg

Λοιπόν μετά και την βλάβη που δήλωσα στον ΟΤΕ με 384 γραμμή δεν έχω πλέον κανένα πρόβλημα σε Voip κλήσεις. Μίλησα κανονικότατα χωρίς ουδεμία καθυστέρηση. Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό θα είναι προσωρινό ή μόνιμο αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι εδώ και πολύ καιρό επικοινωνώ πρώτη φορά με άριστη ποιότητα.

----------


## BoGe

Η ποιότητα της voipbuster, τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει βελτιωθεί (όχι ότι πριν δεν ήταν καλή).

----------


## psyxakias

Και όμως παιδιά... έχω την εντύπωση ότι άρχισαν τα όργανα και στην 512, σήμερα καθώς μίλαγα στο voip είχε καθυστερήσεις/κοψίματα (ενώ ήμουν εντελώς idle) και ορίστε και τα pings πως αυξομειωνόντουσαν σαν τρελά.. 



> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=254
> ...


Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι μόλις ξεκίνησε η ίδια ιστορία και στις 512/128 (όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο για μερικούς). Για σήμερα βελτιώθηκε σχεδόν αμέσως (αν και συνέβησε 3 φορές), αν όμως συνεχίσει έτσι καήκαμε...   :Crying:

----------


## trojy

> Λοιπόν μετά και την βλάβη που δήλωσα στον ΟΤΕ με 384 γραμμή δεν έχω πλέον κανένα πρόβλημα σε Voip κλήσεις. Μίλησα κανονικότατα χωρίς ουδεμία καθυστέρηση. Δεν γνωρίζω αν αυτό θα είναι προσωρινό ή μόνιμο αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι εδώ και πολύ καιρό επικοινωνώ πρώτη φορά με άριστη ποιότητα.


Μάλλον είναι τυχαίο. Σε εμένα, για 1η μέρα σήμερα, δεν έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα.

----------


## al0000

Τελικά με αυτό το θέμα τι θα γίνει?

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι είναι θέμα τον DSLAM. ΑΡΚΙΒΩΣ το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει και σε Online παιχνίδια, μπουκώνει η γραμμή, και έχεις ping τάξεως 10sec.

Κάποια στιγμή όταν έιχαν κάνει αναβάθμηση στο DSLAM μου (Τερψιθέας) είχαν φτιάξει όλα, αλλά όχι για πολύ. Τώρα είναι χάλια τα πράγματα.

Εχουμε adsl και δεν μπορούμε να παίξουμε online games, ούτε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε VoIP   :Evil:   :Sad:

----------


## psyxakias

Η ειρωνία είναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ διαφημίζει ότι η ADSL και το ConnX είναι για να "τρέχουν καλύτερα τα online games".

----------


## sdikr

> Η ειρωνία είναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ διαφημίζει ότι η ADSL και το ConnX είναι για να "τρέχουν καλύτερα τα online games".


μπορείνα μιλάει για το σκάκι στο msn

----------


## psyxakias

Άρχισε τα "κλασσικά" και η 512... τώρα δηλαδή τι θα πρέπει να πάμε για 1024άρα;



> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=105ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1669ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=2897ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=5629ms TTL=254
> Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=3274ms TTL=254
> ...

----------


## minovg

Mε 384 βελτιωμένη:

----------


## trojy

Την 5/10/05, το πρόβλημα δεν φαίνεται να παρουσιάζεται στην 384 μου.
Θα είναι τραγική ειρωνία αν μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 512, ξεκινήσει..

----------


## al0000

Προτείνω να στείλουμε μαζικές διαμαρτυρίες στην ΕΕΤΤ, 10.000 emails

...κάτι!

Βαρέθηκα να ασχολούμαι!

Θα γίνω κηπουρός.

----------


## psyxakias

Έστρωσε πάλι. Υπ'όψιν ότι τα pings που έδωσα νωρίτερα ήταν κατά τη διάρκεια συνομιλίας μέσω VoIP.

Τώρα έκανα μερικά tests και δε βλέπω pps ratelimit:
06-OCT-2005 00:56 48-bytes 475pps 
06-OCT-2005 00:59 192-bytes 205pps 
06-OCT-2005 01:01 512-bytes 113pps 
06-OCT-2005 01:03 1024-bytes 59pps 
06-OCT-2005 01:04 1492-bytes 42pps 
06-OCT-2005 01:06 28-bytes 510pps

ΥΣ: Έκανα και screenshots που λειτουργεί ΟΚ έτσι ώστε αν ξαναρχίσει και συμβαίνει το πρόβλημα να μπορώ άμεσα να στείλω μια σύγκριση σε ΟΤΕ/ΕΕΤΤ/ΙΝΚΑ διότι δεν μας τα λέει καλά η 512 μου φαίνεται   :Crying:

----------


## trojy

Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να βοηθήσει ώστε να φτιαχτεί μία ιστοσελίδα στην οποία να φορτωθεί ένα scriptaki, που θα βοηθήσει στη διάγνωση των χρηστών που έχουν το πρόβλημα με το packet per second limit?

1. Χρειάζεται κάποιος που να γνωρίζει php [done by psyxakias]

2. Να διαβάζει από ένα html/web form το port που θα πληκτρολογεί ο χρήστης, να παίρνει την IP από το submit form (ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ο ΧΡΗΣΤΗΣ ΤΗΝ IP ΤΟΥ!! SOS!), και να εκτελεί την εντολή: ./udpgen <ip> <port> 192 30 
192 = τα πακέτα
30 = seconds[done by psyxakias]

3. Να μπει περιορισμός των IP, που μπορούν να δουν την σελίδα με το scriptaki (για να μην γίνονται οι δοκιμές στους διάφορους proxies των χρηστών).[done by psyxakias]

4. Να γραφεί ένα tutorial για το πως μπορεί ο χρήστης να δει τον αριθμό των πακέτων που λαμβάνει ανά δευτερόλεπτο π.χ. από windows (start-->run-->perfmon --->packets per second) 
& linux ( tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host 212.251.110.??? and udp' 1)
  tcpstat -i interface_internet -f 'dst host IP_PELATH and udp' 1

----------


## psyxakias

Η πρώτη έκδοση είναι ήδη έτοιμη, το πρωί θα δούμε με τον trojy κάποιες λεπτομέριες και αν πάνε όλα καλά, μετά όλοι για tests  :Razz: 



Και οι δοκιμές με γραμμή που λειτουργεί περίφημα (αυτή τη στιγμή τουλάχιστον):

----------


## trojy

> Η πρώτη έκδοση είναι ήδη έτοιμη, το πρωί θα δούμε με τον trojy κάποιες λεπτομέριες και αν πάνε όλα καλά, μετά όλοι για tests 
> 
> Και οι δοκιμές με γραμμή που λειτουργεί περίφημα (αυτή τη στιγμή τουλάχιστον):


Μα καλά, εγώ πήγα για ύπνο στις 3 φεύγα, πότε πρόλαβες; Μήπως έχεις γίνει τελείως ψυχάκιας; 

Και για να μην αγχώνομαι στο ότι θα αφήσω πίσω μου μία λειτουργική 384, για μία προβληματική (ίσως) 512, ήρθε το σημερινό πρωινό μπούκωμα της γραμμής για να αποβάλλει κάθε ενδοιασμό μου. 

Ωραίο μήνα..

----------


## psyxakias

> Μα καλά, εγώ πήγα για ύπνο στις 3 φεύγα, πότε πρόλαβες; Μήπως έχεις γίνει τελείως ψυχάκιας;


Χαχαχα τώρα το κατάλαβες;  :HaHa: 

Τώρα βέβαια είμαι κομμάτια με 4 ώρες ύπνο αλλά έχει να πέσει πολύ testing. Χρειαζόμαστε ακόμα τα tutorials υπ'όψιν   :Wink:

----------


## minovg

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά και σήμερα μετά την αποκατάσταση της "βλάβης" μου μιλάω ανετότατα με Voipbuster και με pings της τάξεως (μέσο όρο) 35ms.

Τώρα βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή τα pings είναι λίγο ανεβασμένα στα 50ms, αλλά γενικά είμαι γύρω στα 35-40 το πολύ.

----------


## psyxakias

Σχεδόν ετοιμο και το Windows tutorial...




> Εγώ πάντως παιδιά και σήμερα μετά την αποκατάσταση της "βλάβης" μου μιλάω ανετότατα με Voipbuster και με pings της τάξεως (μέσο όρο) 35ms.


Μακάρι να παραμείνει έτσι και να μην χρειαστούμε ποτέ το προγραμματάκι.. Έχω βολευτεί τις VoIP κλήσεις αφάνταστα   :Crying:

----------


## apok

Mπας και μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει.
Ενώ καλώ μέσω VoipBuster στο σταθερό μου με ακουν κανονικά και πολύ γρήγορα ενώ εγώ τους ακούω με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση και με πολλή παραλαγμένη φωνή.
Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ
Το γούγλισα κομμάτι και είδα κάτι για 5060 port. Ισχύει?
Υ.Γ ακόμα και με F/W Off το ίδιο συμβαίνει!!

----------


## trojy

> Mπας και μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει.
> Ενώ καλώ μέσω VoipBuster στο σταθερό μου με ακουν κανονικά και πολύ γρήγορα ενώ εγώ τους ακούω με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση και με πολλή παραλαγμένη φωνή.
> Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ
> Το γούγλισα κομμάτι και είδα κάτι για 5060 port. Ισχύει?
> Υ.Γ ακόμα και με F/W Off το ίδιο συμβαίνει!!


Υποψιάζομαι ότι και εσύ βρίσκεσαι στην κατηγορία εκείνων που αντιμετωπίζουμε το πρόβλημα. Πολύ σύντομα, θα μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις απλά μπαίνοντας σε μία ιστοσελίδα..

Λογικά πρέπει να τους ακούς με άπειρη καθυστέρηση, και ελαφρά "μαστουρωμένους".

Δεν έχει να κάνει με το forwarding, ούτε με το Port. Είναι πρόβλημα από τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## apok

> Υποψιάζομαι ότι και εσύ βρίσκεσαι στην κατηγορία εκείνων που αντιμετωπίζουμε το πρόβλημα. Πολύ σύντομα, θα μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις απλά μπαίνοντας σε μία ιστοσελίδα..
> 
> *Λογικά πρέπει να τους ακούς με άπειρη καθυστέρηση, και ελαφρά "μαστουρωμένους".*
> 
> Δεν έχει να κάνει με το forwarding, ούτε με το Port. Είναι πρόβλημα από τον ΟΤΕ


Ακριβώς έτσι.. Όχι ελαφρά αλλά πάνω στην τρελλή ντάγκλα.. Αφού νόμιζα ότι ο bro ( που έκανα τα τεστ ) θα μου ζήταγε και 50c να πάρει τυρόπιτα!!

Άντε με το καλό να διορθωθεί!!

----------


## psyxakias

Την στιγμή που μιλάς δοκίμασε να κάνεις ping στον bbras ή στην σελίδα του ISP σου. (πχ ping -w 10000 -t www.forthnet.gr) να δεις πως πας από pings.

----------


## apok

Αυτά είναι χλίδες

Έκανα αυτό που μου είπες psyxakias και ειδού τα αποτελέσματα:

C:\Documents and Settings\>ping -w 1000 -t www.vivodi.gr
Ping request could not find host www.vivodi.gr. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

Mια χαρά είμαι!! :Very Happy: 

Eνώ χωρίς τη χρήση του voip οι τιμές έχουν ως εξής:

Pinging www.vivodi.gr [80.76.39.174] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 80.76.39.174: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=60
Reply from 80.76.39.174: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=60
Reply from 80.76.39.174: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=60
Reply from 80.76.39.174: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=60

----------


## psyxakias

Ξαναδοκίμασε αυτή τη φορά το VoIP αλλά κάνε απευθείας ping την IP της vivodi: ping -w 10000 -t 80.76.39.174

(επίσης στο -w είναι άσσος και 4 μηδενικά, για να κάνει timeout σε 10 χιλιάδες milliseconds, δηλαδή 10 δευτερόλεπτα)

----------


## trojy

Λοιπόν, πέρα από το τεχνικό ζήτημα, πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να ξεκινήσουμε να συζητάμε για το τί πρέπει να γίνει από εδώ και έπειτα. 
Θα ήθελα να ξεκινήσει η συζήτηση, για το 

1. Τί υποχρεώσεις έχει ο παροχέας δικτύου σε εμάς; ;
2. Τί δικαιώματα έχουμε απέναντι στον παροχέα δικτύου;
3. Τί επιλογές έχουμε ως πελάτες; ; 

Η συζήτηση μας πρέπει να γίνει με την αποδοχή του σεναρίου (ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ PACKET PER SECOND LIMIT)

----------


## apok

Eιδού:

C:\Documents and Settings\ΧΧΧΧ>ping -w 10000 -t 80.76.39.174

Pinging 80.76.39.174 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

----------


## trojy

> Aρθρο 5
> 
>  Πολιτική ορθής συμπεριφοράς παρόχων
> 
>  1. Οι πάροχοι διαδικτύου είναι απαραίτητο να δίνουν το παράδειγμα σε κάθε 
> επιχειρηματικό τους βήμα, και κάθε επιχειρηματική τους πράξη να είναι νόμιμη, 
> ειλικρινής και να διέπεται από διαφάνεια.


Ο παροχός δικτύου, σε κανένα σημείο δεν μας ενημέρωσε ότι υπάρχει περιορισμός στον αριθμό των πακέτων που μπορούμε να λάβουμε. Συνεπώς, δεν τήρησε την υποχρέωση του




> 2. Ο πάροχος διαδικτύου και οι χρήστες παρόχου θα πρέπει να προσπαθούν να 
> διαφυλάσσουν τους κανόνες ορθής συμπεριφοράς και να απαντούν άμεσα σε τυχόν 
> ερωτήματα χρηστών.


Σε καμία όχληση μας δεν παραδέχτηκε ότι υπάρχει όριο. Μάλιστα οι ανακοινώσεις που έκανε στο ευρύ κοινό, έκαναν λόγο για ΒΛΑΒΗ (!).




> 5. Σε περιπτώσεις όπου η νομοθεσία αδυνατεί να επιβάλει όρους και κανόνες 
> τότε η πολιτική ορθής συμπεριφοράς του παρόχου διαδικτύου θα πρέπει πάντοτε 
> να δια φυλάσσει το χρήστη.


Ο χρήστης δεν προστατεύθηκε ούτε από τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες, ούτε από την έλλειψη δικτύου, ούτε από την ταλαιπωρία. Δεν ήταν εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις του

----------


## trojy

> Άρθρο 3
> 
>  Γενικά
> 
>  1. Ο πρωταρχικός σκοπός της πολιτικής ασφάλειας περιμέτρου είναι να 
> προστατεύσει τους διάφορους δικτυακούς πόρους του παρόχου διαδικτύου από 
> εισβολείς, δηλαδή να αποτρέπει τη μη εξουσιοδοτημένη πρόσβαση σε στοιχεία του 
> δικτύου του παρόχου διαδικτύου (σε υλικό ή λογισμικό), καθώς και τη διακοπή 
> της ομαλής παροχής των υπηρεσιών του παρόχου διαδικτύου. Δεδομένου ότι οι 
> ...


Σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω κανονισμό, ο παροχέας δικτύου δεν μας προφυλάσει από επίθεση εισβολέα. Δηλαδή, αν κάποιος μας κάνει επίθεση με UDP πακέτα, και πάρα πολύ μικρό bandwidth    μπορεί εύκολα να εκμεταλλευτεί εις βάρος μας το όριο αυτό. Έτσι προκαλεί διακοπή της ομαλής παροχής υπηρεσιών του παρόχου διαδικτύου.

----------


## dkounal

Εδω και 4-5 μέρες τραβάει πάλι ζόρι η γραμμή μου και είπα να μπω και στον πειρασμό του ελέγχου. (να ναι καλά ο trojy kai o psychakias)
Κατ αρχιν λίγο θεωρία: 
Όταν παραγγέλουμε γραμμή ADSL με βάση συγκεκριμένο bandwidth οφείλουμε να γνωρίζουμε τα εξής: 


> Οι τελικές ταχύτητες των συνδέσεων ADSL δεν είναι εγγυημένες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ταχύτητες επηρεάζονται από διάφορους παράγοντες όπως η κίνηση του δικτύου τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή, η διαστασιοποίηση του δικτύου, η χωρητικότητα ζεύξης των παρόχων internet (ISPs) με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ κ.α. H τεχνολογία ADSL δεν μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει δίκτυα με συμμετρικές ταχύτητες μεταφοράς δεδομένων που παρέχουν εγγυημένη ταχύτητα όπως μισθωμένα κυκλώματα, Hellascom, ΑΤΜ/Frame Relay κυκλώματα. Επισημαίνεται ακόμη ότι η ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο περιεχόμενο του Internet επηρεάζεται τόσο από τη χωρητικότητα της σύνδεσης των παρόχων περιεχομένου όσο και από τις υπηρεσίες που σας παρέχουν οι ISPs.


Τα παραπάνω σημαίνουν ότι μοιραζόμαστε μια κεντρική γραμμή από το DSLAM μας μέχρι το BBRAS και κατόπιν την χωρητικότητα του ISP μας (το ονομαζουμε "φορτο δικτύου"). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν όλοι οι συνδομητές αρχίσουν ταυτόχρονα να κατεβάζουν θα έχουν:

((ονομαστική ταχύτητα της ADSL) - (σηματοδοσια (και οχι μονο) πρωτοκόλλου ADSL, ATM, κλπ))/(αναλογία χρηστών που είναι overbooked)

Η αναλογία χρηστών είναι μια σταθερά που δεν είναι επίσημα ανακοινωμένη ούτε από τον ΟΤΕ, ούτε από τους ISPs και ελπίζω ότι δεν είναι πάνω από 10. Αυτό όμως δεν μας ενοχλεί στη δοκιμή μας για το πρόβλημα σε αυτό το thread.

Aς υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι εχουμε φόρτο δικτύου Α και αρχίσουμε να λαμβάνουμε πακέτα δεδομένων κατά την σύνδεση μας μέσω της ADSL μας. Η πραγματική μας ταχύτητα λόγω του φόρτου δικτύου καθώς μοιραζόμαστε με άλλους την "κεντρική" γραμμή ας πούμε ότι θα είναι 21ΚΒ/sec. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να λάβουμε:
10 πακέτα των 2100 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
20 πακέτα των 1000 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
40 πακέτα των 450 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
80 πακέτα των 150 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
150 πακέτα των 50 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο  κ.ο.κ
Τα παραπάνω είναι κατ εκτίμηση χονδρικά και εχει ληφθεί υπόψιν ότι όσο μικρότερου μεγέθους πακέτα έχουμε τόσο περισσότερο bandwidth χάνουμε λόγο πρωτοκόλλου. Μην σταθούμε στην απόλυτη ακρίβεια, δείτε μόνο χονδρικά τις αναλογίες.
Κάνοντας λοιπον την δοκιμή σε μια γραμμή με bandwidth limit όπως αυτή που παραγγείλαμε και μας πουλάνε θα επρεπε να βλέπουμε μια τέτοια κλιμάκωση ανάλογα με το μέγεθος των πακέτων που στέλνουμε.

Πάμε τώρα να δείτε την δοκιμή από την σελίδα που έφτιαξε ο psyxakias στην δική μου γραμμή όπως την ετρεξα πριν από λίγο. ADSL 384/128 από ΟΤΕ, με HOL ISP και συνδρομή 256/128.
Από την πλευρά μου Alcatel Speedtouch 530i και linux slackware που τρέχει το tcpstat και δίνει στατιστικά ανά ένα 1 sec.


```
Sending for 10 secs πακέτα 28(0) bytes         Λαμβάνω ~34 πακέτα ανα δεπτερόλεπτο
Sending for 10 secs πακέτα 64(36) bytes       Λαμβάνω ~29 πακέτα ανα δεπτερόλεπτο
Sending for 10 secs πακέτα 128(100) bytes   Λαμβάνω ~28 πακέτα ανα δεπτερόλεπτο
Sending for 10 secs πακέτα 192(164) bytes   Λαμβάνω ~29 πακέτα ανα δεπτερόλεπτο
Sending for 10 secs πακέτα 256(228) bytes   Λαμβάνω ~28 πακέτα ανα δεπτερόλεπτο
Sending for 10 secs πακέτα 512(484) bytes   Λαμβάνω ~30 πακέτα ανα δεπτερόλεπτο
Sending for 10 secs πακέτα 1024(996) bytes  Λαμβάνω ~25 πακέτα ανα δεπτερόλεπτο
```

Τι σημαίνει το παραπάνω; Ότι λαμβάνω σχεδόν τον ίδιο αριθμό πακέτων ανεξαρτήτως μεγάθους.
Σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω την προσυμφωνημένη υπηρεσία που είναι σε επίπεδο bandwith αλλά μια άλλη υπηρεσία που είναι σε επίπεδο αριθμού πακέτων και μπορεί να φτάσει ακόμη και στο 1/20 της προσυμφωνημένης ταχύτητας χωρίς να οφείλεται σε φόρτο δικτύου ή σε γνωστό overhead του πρωτοκόλλου ADSL,ATM, κλπ. 
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ: ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ.

Και πως δεν το ειδε κανενας τόσο καιρό;
1. Όταν κανετε web surfing ή downloading τα πακέτα που λαμβάνονται είναι μεγάλου μεγέθους και δεν φτάνουμε αυτό το όριο των ~30 πακέτων/δεπτερόλεπτο.
2. Η συμπεριφορά αυτή δεν συμβαίνει πάντα. Δεν γνωρίζω με ποια λογική εμφανίζεται.

Τα σχόλια δικά σας.

----------


## chatasos

Τα πακέτα ποιος τα στέλνει και ανά πόσο?

----------


## dkounal

> Τα πακέτα ποιος τα στέλνει και ανά πόσο?


Τα πακέτα τα στέλνει ένα άλλο μηχάνημα, στέλνει όσα μπορεί σε 10 sec και έχει bandwidth περίπου 32ΚBs/sec για αποστολή.
Πες μου τώρα τι σκέφτεσαι...

----------


## frap

Θα ήταν ίσως ενδιαφέρον να το βλέπαμε και από την ανάποδη... εμείς στέλνουμε, η άλλη πλευρά λαμβάνει. Έχω την εντύπωση πως το όριο είναι και στην δική μας πλευρά (uplink)...

-K.

----------


## trojy

> Παράθεση: “ Αρχικό μήνυμα απο ΟΤΕ ”
> Οι τελικές ταχύτητες των συνδέσεων ADSL δεν είναι εγγυημένες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ταχύτητες επηρεάζονται από διάφορους παράγοντες όπως η κίνηση του δικτύου τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή, η διαστασιοποίηση του δικτύου, η χωρητικότητα ζεύξης των παρόχων internet (ISPs) με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ κ.α. H τεχνολογία ADSL δεν μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει δίκτυα με συμμετρικές ταχύτητες μεταφοράς δεδομένων που παρέχουν εγγυημένη ταχύτητα όπως μισθωμένα κυκλώματα, Hellascom, ΑΤΜ/Frame Relay κυκλώματα. Επισημαίνεται ακόμη ότι η ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο περιεχόμενο του Internet επηρεάζεται τόσο από τη χωρητικότητα της σύνδεσης των παρόχων περιεχομένου όσο και από τις υπηρεσίες που σας παρέχουν οι ISPs.


Το παραπάνω είναι στο site του ΟΤΕ ή κάπου αλλού ;
Κατά κανόνα δεν υπάρχει όριο στο uplink.

----------


## dkounal

> Το παραπάνω είναι στο site του ΟΤΕ ή κάπου αλλού ;
> Κατά κανόνα δεν υπάρχει όριο στο uplink.


http://www.oteshop.gr/home/adslconnection.htm

----------


## RoadHog

Ποιο είναι το site που μπορούμε να κάνουμε το test?

----------


## psyxakias

Καταρχήν θα ήθελα να ευχαριστώ όλους όσους μου έστειλαν PM και έδειξαν το ενδιαφέρον τους για το πρόγραμμα που προσπαθούμε τις τελευταίες μέρες να υλοποιήσουμε. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι εντελώς έτοιμο ακόμα και δεν θα ήθελα να προκληθεί σύγχυση/απογοήτευση με πιθανή δυσλειτουργία του, αν δεν δοκιμαστεί πρώτα αρκετά. Λύπαμαι κιόλας που δεν μπόρεσα να απαντήσω σε όλα τα PMs αλλά ασχολούμαι με το πρόγραμμα των δοκιμών παράλληλα με την εργασία μου.

Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω πως αν και στη περίπτωσή μου, οι δοκιμές φαίνονται αρκετά αξιόπιστες, πιθανόν σε άλλους να τις επηρρεάζουν άλλοι παράγοντες (πχ ρυθμίσεις router/firewall) και έτσι δεν θα ήθελα να υπάρχουν αυξημένες απαιτήσεις. Στην ουσία αυτό που κάνει το προγραμματάκι είναι να στέλνει συνεχόμενα ελεγχόμενα πακέτα (του μεγέθους που θα επιλέξετε) και από την πλευρά σας, απλώς τα μετράτε για να δείτε πόσα λαμβάνετε ανά δευτερόλεπτο καθώς κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψή νομίζω πως εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα (στον αριθμό των πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο).

Στην δική μου περίπτωση με την 384 είχα φοβερό πρόβλημα καθώς οτιδήποτε και μέγεθος πακέτου να έστελνα δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 30 πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο, με αποτέλεσμα σε εφαρμογές VoIP η γραμμή να νεκρώνει εντελώς. Αντίθετα η 512 εώς τώρα δεν φαίνεται να παρουσιάζει ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα, αν και εχθές για κάποιες στιγμές τα pings μου αυξήθηκαν κατακόρυφα (>3000 ms) ενώ μιλούσα μέσω VoIP χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ άλλη υπηρεσία. Μπορεί να ήταν τυχαίο, μπορεί και όχι.

Προς το παρόν αυτό που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ένα μικρό (223ΚΒ) και πρόχειρο tutorial για το πως μπορούμε να μετράμε τα pps που φθάνουν στον Η/Υ μας σε Windows περιβάλλον, το οποίο θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί στη μέτρηση των πακέτων κατά τη διάρκεια VoIP κλήσης (καθώς και ύστερα με τη σελίδα που έχω φτιάξει). Για παράδειγμα σε VoIP κλήση εμένα στην 384 νέκρωνε η γραμμή στα 28-30 pps, ενώ στην 512 λαμβάνω (έως τώρα) 50 pps χωρίς πρόβλημα. *URL Tutorial: http://www.psyxakias.com/adslgr/pps-tutorial.gif*

*chatasos*, βλέποντας ότι έχεις αρκετές γνώσεις σε δίκτυα καθώς και σε διάφορα θέματα που αφορούν τις ADSL, αναρωτιόμουν αν θα ήθελες να μας πεις γενικά την άποψή σου για την όλη κατάσταση που έχει προκύψει με τα pps (αν πιστεύεις ότι ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ, οι ISPs ή κάποιος τρίτος φορέας) καθώς και πιο συγκεκριμένα αν θα ενδιαφερόσουν να βοηθήσεις στον εντοπισμό του προβλήματος (πέρα από τα pings) όπως πχ μετρώντας τα πακέτα που προσπαθώ εγώ εδώ και λίγο καιρό. Γενικότερα έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχεις πει την τελευταία σου λέξη στο θέμα, γνωρίζεις μήπως αν υπάρχει καμμία ανεπίσημη ενημέρωση για το πρόβλημα με τις 384 ή αν θα δημιουργηθεί και στις 512 ή 1024 αργότερα; (το 2ο με καίει προσωπικά και γι'αυτό προετοιμάζομαι κάπως για μία τέτοια περίπτωση, διότι 2 χρόνια στην 384 που είχα το πρόβλημα οι αναφορές για αυξημένα pings δεν οφέλησαν)

----------


## chatasos

Προσωπική μου άποψη: το πρόβλημα έχει εντοπιστεί (όχι όμως η αιτία του), ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ και δυστυχώς θα εμφανιστεί και στις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (με μεγαλύτερο όριο pps).

origine	nbMsg	msec	msg/sec	bytes	bits/sec
UdpRcv	389	 9453	41	 93360	79008
UdpRcv	483	 12015	40	 115920	77176
UdpRcv	560	 14109	39	 134400	76200
UdpRcv	733	 19343	37	 175920	72752
UdpRcv	769	 20515	37	 184560	71968
UdpRcv	813	 22015	36	 195120	70904
UdpRcv	926	 25531	36	 222240	69632
UdpRcv	994	 27328	36	 238560	69832
UdpRcv	1089	 29406	37	 261360	71096
UdpRcv	1333	 33984	39	 319920	75304
UdpRcv	1368	 34640	39	 328320	75824
UdpRcv	1503	 37703	39	 360720	76536
UdpRcv	1625	 41234	39	 390000	75664
UdpRcv	1850	 48734	37	 444000	72880

Δυστυχώς όμως, δεν νομίζω πως μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι, εκτός από το να παραπονεθείτε στον provider σας και αυτός με την σειρά του στον ΟΤΕ.

ΥΓ: Ελπίζω να βρω χρόνο να δοκιμάσω μερικά tests ακόμα μέσα στις επόμενες εβδομάδες, προκειμένου να καταλήξω και στην αιτία του προβλήματος.

----------


## apok

Psyxakias πολλη καλή δουλειά και σε ευχαριστούμε
Μόνο αν θες και μπορεις βάλε μεγαλύτερο delay ανάμεσα στα " φύλλα " γιατί πάνε πολύ γρήγορα και δεν προλαβαίνεις..

Τy

----------


## trojy

Μου τηλεφωνούν 12:00 από την Forthnet.

Forthnet : Είστε ο τάδε
    Ι        : Ναι, πείτε μου..
Forthnet : Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η αίτηση σας για αναβάθμιση της γραμμής από 384-->512 έγινε.
    Ι        : Η αναβάθμιση έγινε σε επίπεδο γραμμής ή και σύνδεσης
Forthnet : Και στα δύο. Μετά από ενημέρωση από τον ΟΤΕ ότι αναβάθμιση γραμμή ολοκληρώθηκε
    Ι        : ευχαριστώ...γειά σας



| μεσολαβέι ένα διάστημα 3 ωρών μέχρι να τελειώσω κάτι δουλειές και να πάω σπίτι|
| το modem συγχρόνιζε σε 384                                                                    |



Forthnet : Customer support
    Ι        : Ναι, έχω ένα πρόβλημα στο ότι ενώ με ενημερώσατε για 512, είμαι σε 384
Forthnet : Δώστε μου τον αριθμό σας
    Ι        :  Εβίβα ο αριθμός
Forthnet : Αααα.. εδώ βλέπω ότι ο ΟΤΕ μας έχει ενημερώσει ότι έγινε η αναβάθμιση
    Ι        : Σίγουρα; 
Forthnet : Αφήστε να περάσουν 2-3 μέρες, και μετά το βλέπουμε με τον ΟΤΕ.


| μεσολαβέι ένα διάστημα 3 λεπτών μέχρι να τελειώσω κάτι δουλειές και να πάω σπίτι|
| το modem συγχρόνιζε σε 384   λέω στον τεχνικό του  ΟΤΕ στο Iraqlio                |


Δεν θα πω περισσότερα, σε 4 λεπτά, μου είχε περάσει την 512 (ήταν ώριμο το αίτημα μου λέει).
Στα pings δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση. Τα πακέτα δεν φαίνεται να περιορίζονται, αλλά ούτε με την 384 λίγα λεπτά πριν, υπήρχε περιορισμός...

----------


## psyxakias

> Προσωπική μου άποψη: το πρόβλημα έχει εντοπιστεί (όχι όμως η αιτία του), ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ και δυστυχώς θα εμφανιστεί και στις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (με μεγαλύτερο όριο pps).


Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για την απαντησή σου, ήθελα από καιρό να ακούσω την άποψή σου στο θέμα.

Ο προβληματισμός μου είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ανέφερες ότι πιθανόν να εμφανιστεί και στις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες με μεγαλύτερο όριο pps, ειδάλλως άμα ήταν τόσο εύκολα τα πράγματα θα γυρίζαμε όλοι τις γραμμές σε 512. Σαφώς το θέμα είναι να παραπονεθούμε στους ISPs και στον ΟΤΕ, απλά νομίζω ότι μια πρόσθετη αναφορά μετρώντας και εμείς τα pps νομίζω πως δε θα έβλαπτε.




> Psyxakias πολλη καλή δουλειά και σε ευχαριστούμε
> Μόνο αν θες και μπορεις βάλε μεγαλύτερο delay ανάμεσα στα " φύλλα " γιατί πάνε πολύ γρήγορα και δεν προλαβαίνεις..
> 
> Τy


ΟΚ το σημειώσα να αυξήσω λίγο το delay, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## viron

Αυτό που παρατηρείτε τόσες εβδομάδες και προσπαθείτε να εντοπίσετε είναι το αποτέλεσμα της εφαρμογής μιας πολιτικής προτεραιοτήτων στην ουρά ενός έντονα συμφορημένου (congested) σημείου του δικτύου (dslam ή και πιο κάτω).

Συσωρευμένα πακέτα σε ένα σημείο επικοινωνίας που 'στριμώχνονται' να περάσουν μπαίνουν σε μια ουρά , ο κανόνας σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης λέει να περνάνε μέχρι προκαθορισμένο όριο πακέτων και αμέσως να δίνεται η ευκαιρία και στους άλλους που περιμένουν στην ουρά.

Έτσι άσχετα αν το δικό σου πακέτο προέρχεται από μια λεωφόρο και του επόμενου από ένα δρομάκι θα περιμένετε το ίδιο για να περάσετε από το τουνελ που οδηγεί στην DreamLand!!!

Υπάρχουν πολλές μέθοδοι χειρισμού των καταστάσεων συμφόρησης αλλά συνήθως η default είναι του καταμερισμού χρόνου, δηλαδή του ορίου πακέτων.

Συμπέρασμα όσο περισσότεροι μπάινουν στο dsl-ΑΤΜ δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ χωρίς παράλληλη αναβάθμιση του δικτύου κορμού σε χωρητικότητες παρόμοια προβλήματα θα εμφανίζονται συχνότερα και με πολλές μορφές.

Για περισσότερα τεχνικά :
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk54...ocol_home.html

Βύρων.

----------


## trojy

> Αυτό που παρατηρείτε τόσες εβδομάδες και προσπαθείτε να εντοπίσετε είναι το αποτέλεσμα της εφαρμογής μιας πολιτικής προτεραιοτήτων στην ουρά ενός έντονα συμφορημένου (congested) σημείου του δικτύου (dslam ή και πιο κάτω).


viron, είναι θέμα πολιτικής ή τεχνικό πρόβλημα; 




> Υπάρχουν πολλές μέθοδοι χειρισμού των καταστάσεων συμφόρησης αλλά συνήθως η default είναι του καταμερισμού χρόνου, δηλαδή του ορίου πακέτων.


Αν είναι θέμα πολιτικής λοιπόν και όχι τεχνικό πρόβλημα, 
α) είναι το "default" και για τα congested network facilities του εξωτερικού ; 
β) έχει δηλωθεί πουθενά από τον παροχό δικτύου; Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά το προηγούμενο post του dkounal, θα βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεως.




> Συμπέρασμα όσο περισσότεροι μπάινουν στο dsl-ΑΤΜ δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ χωρίς παράλληλη αναβάθμιση του δικτύου κορμού σε χωρητικότητες παρόμοια προβλήματα θα εμφανίζονται συχνότερα και με πολλές μορφές.


Από την ενημέρωση που είχα, off the record, και που δεν μπορώ να ανακοινώσω, είναι ότι το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ που συσχετίζεται με το πρόβλημα μας, ΔΕΝ πάσχει από θέμα, πιταρίσματος.


Δανείζομαι την φράση σου, και συμπληρώνω "Υπάρχουν πολλές μέθοδοι χειρισμού των καταστάσεων". Άλλοι το δέχονται ως φυσικό επακόλουθο, και άλλοι κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να φτιάξει η κατάσταση στο Dreamland.

----------


## frap

> Αυτό που παρατηρείτε τόσες εβδομάδες και προσπαθείτε να εντοπίσετε είναι το αποτέλεσμα της εφαρμογής μιας πολιτικής προτεραιοτήτων στην ουρά ενός έντονα συμφορημένου (congested) σημείου του δικτύου (dslam ή και πιο κάτω).


Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι το ΑΤΜ δίκτυο είναι συνολικά συμφορημένο σε επίπεδο αριθμού πακέτων που μπορεί να διεκπεραιώσει... γιατί το "φαινόμενο" το βλέπουν όλοι. Είναι συμφορημένο σε επίπεδο bw, αυτό είναι γνωστό...

Εγώ θα υποθέσω ότι είναι απλά μια ρύθμιση που ορίστηκε και ισχύει χωρίς να υπάρχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα (δλδ ο εξοπλισμός μπορεί να διεκπεραιώσει αρκετά μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πακέτων από τον υπάρχον φόρτο). Αλλά μέσω αυτής, μπορούν όλοι οι χρήστες να παίρνουν "κομάτι" της πίτας χωρίς να πνίγονται από τον χείμαρο που λέγεται p2p.

Το κακό είναι ότι είναι μονίμως ενεργή, ανεξάρτητα από την χρήση bw που γίνεται...

Χμμ...

-Κ.

----------


## viron

> viron, είναι θέμα πολιτικής ή τεχνικό πρόβλημα;


To πρόβλημα είναι τεχνικό αλλά δες και την παρατήρηση μου στο τέλος. (queuing policy είναι τεχνικός όρος)





> Αν είναι θέμα πολιτικής λοιπόν και όχι τεχνικό πρόβλημα, 
> α) είναι το "default" και για τα congested network facilities του εξωτερικού ; 
> β) έχει δηλωθεί πουθενά από τον παροχό δικτύου; Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά το προηγούμενο post του dkounal, θα βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεως.
> 
> 
> Από την ενημέρωση που είχα, off the record, και που δεν μπορώ να ανακοινώσω, είναι ότι το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ που συσχετίζεται με το πρόβλημα μας, ΔΕΝ πάσχει από θέμα, πιταρίσματος.


Η συμφόρηση μπορεί να είναι και στο κεντρικό σημείο σύνδεσης του ISP provider στο ΑΤΜ δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.





> Δανείζομαι την φράση σου, και συμπληρώνω "Υπάρχουν πολλές μέθοδοι χειρισμού των καταστάσεων". Άλλοι το δέχονται ως φυσικό επακόλουθο, και άλλοι κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να φτιάξει η κατάσταση στο Dreamland.


Ναι αλλά τέλεια λύση δεν υπάρχει .

Σε περίπτωση συμφόρησης (congestion) η εφαρμογή πολιτικών διαχείρισης ουράς (queueing policy) δεν μπορεί να λύσει το πρόβλημα. Απλά επιτυγχάνουμε να βελτιστοποιήσουμε την επικοινωνία και με κανόνες που βάζουμε αφού έχουμε μελετήσει ποσοτικά και ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής  προσπαθούμε να ιικανοποιήσουμε όσο καλυτερα μπορούμε τις συνδέσεις.

Πιο πρακτικά σε περιπτώσεις συμφόρησης δεν μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε ότι κάποια πακέτα δεν θα περάσουν (dropped) .

Σε ένα σωστά σχεδιασμένο και υλοποιημένο δίκτυο η κατάσταση μόνιμης ή μακροχρόνιας συμφόρησης είναι απαράδεκτη. Η *ΜΟΝΗ* λύση τότε είναι η αύξηση του bandwidth.( Μιλάμε για δίκτυα κορμού-backbone).

Βύρων.


Για περισσότερα γενικά επι του θέματος εδώ:
http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/...2/qcdconmg.htm

----------


## viron

> Δε μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι το ΑΤΜ δίκτυο είναι συνολικά συμφορημένο σε επίπεδο αριθμού πακέτων που μπορεί να διεκπεραιώσει... γιατί το "φαινόμενο" το βλέπουν όλοι. Είναι συμφορημένο σε επίπεδο bw, αυτό είναι γνωστό...
> 
> Εγώ θα υποθέσω ότι είναι απλά μια ρύθμιση που ορίστηκε και ισχύει χωρίς να υπάρχει πραγματικό πρόβλημα (δλδ ο εξοπλισμός μπορεί να διεκπεραιώσει αρκετά μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πακέτων από τον υπάρχον φόρτο). Αλλά μέσω αυτής, μπορούν όλοι οι χρήστες να παίρνουν "κομάτι" της πίτας χωρίς να πνίγονται από τον χείμαρο που λέγεται p2p.
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι είναι μονίμως ενεργή, ανεξάρτητα από την χρήση bw που γίνεται...
> 
> Χμμ...
> -Κ.


Φίλε frap,
Ολοι μιλάμε με υποθέσεις αλλά για την σωστή λειτουργία ενός δικτύου κορμου ΑΤΜ χρειάζεται συνεχής παρακολουθήση των ποιοτικών και ποσοτικών χαρακτηριστικών του που δίνει την δυνατότητα προληπτικής  (proactive) επέμβασης, παρά εκ των υστέρων. Και τέτοια πληροφόρηση δεν έχουμε.

Για το θέμα προτείνω και το παρακάτω πολύ διαφωτιστικό κέιμενο(αρκετά τεχνικής φύσεως).
http://www.cse.wustl.edu/~jain/cis788-95/ftp/atm_cong/


Βύρων.

----------


## trojy

Σε μένα, τα ίδια σκατά και στην 512. 
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=452ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=945ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=1498ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=2876ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=4102ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=2744ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=497ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=27ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=254
Reply from 194.219.252.144: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 194.219.252.144:
    Packets: Sent = 26, Received = 26, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 4102ms, Average = 535ms

Στέλνω λοιπόν 50 pps , των 192 bytes (~ 8 kb/s)

Time:1128700885 n=25    avg=203.52      stddev=12.96    bps=40704.00
Time:1128700886 n=36    avg=191.22      stddev=37.34    bps=55072.00
Time:1128700887 n=33    avg=183.48      stddev=42.80    bps=48440.00
Time:1128700888 n=32    avg=190.88      stddev=37.52    bps=48864.00
Time:1128700889 n=34    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=56304.00
Time:1128700890 n=33    avg=200.52      stddev=25.53    bps=52936.00
Time:1128700891 n=33    avg=207.15      stddev=0.86     bps=54688.00
Time:1128700892 n=42    avg=193.33      stddev=35.00    bps=64960.00
Time:1128700893 n=42    avg=191.57      stddev=37.43    bps=64368.00
Time:1128700894 n=33    avg=206.33      stddev=2.62     bps=54472.00
Time:1128700895 n=32    avg=196.97      stddev=31.19    bps=50424.00
Time:1128700896 n=37    avg=195.43      stddev=33.23    bps=57848.00
Time:1128700897 n=27    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=44712.00
Time:1128700898 n=31    avg=198.97      stddev=26.71    bps=49344.00
Time:1128700899 n=32    avg=204.81      stddev=8.47     bps=52432.00
Time:1128700900 n=33    avg=190.79      stddev=38.36    bps=50368.00
Time:1128700901 n=33    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=54648.00
Time:1128700902 n=35    avg=205.77      stddev=7.16     bps=57616.00
Time:1128700903 n=38    avg=198.55      stddev=28.85    bps=60360.00
Time:1128700904 n=33    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=54648.00
Time:1128700905 n=37    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=61272.00
Time:1128700906 n=36    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=59616.00
Time:1128700907 n=37    avg=196.30      stddev=30.85    bps=58104.00
Time:1128700908 n=37    avg=195.27      stddev=31.95    bps=57800.00
Time:1128700909 n=50    avg=202.50      stddev=20.98    bps=81000.00
Time:1128700910 n=45    avg=204.62      stddev=15.77    bps=73664.00
Time:1128700911 n=41    avg=206.15      stddev=5.40     bps=67616.00
Time:1128700912 n=39    avg=200.62      stddev=24.04    bps=62592.00
Time:1128700913 n=32    avg=200.31      stddev=25.90    bps=51280.00
Time:1128700914 n=37    avg=204.11      stddev=17.35    bps=60416.00
Time:1128700915 n=32    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=52992.00
Time:1128700916 n=36    avg=204.61      stddev=9.85     bps=58928.00
Time:1128700917 n=40    avg=200.57      stddev=24.03    bps=64184.00
Time:1128700918 n=48    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=79488.00
Time:1128700919 n=40    avg=201.65      stddev=23.32    bps=64528.00
Time:1128700920 n=35    avg=199.89      stddev=25.27    bps=55968.00
Time:1128700921 n=34    avg=196.91      stddev=26.48    bps=53560.00
Time:1128700922 n=43    avg=191.30      stddev=36.87    bps=65808.00
Time:1128700923 n=91    avg=201.12      stddev=24.38    bps=146416.00
Time:1128700924 n=81    avg=145.65      stddev=49.33    bps=94384.00

Αντί να παίρνω σταθερά 50 pps, με ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΖΕΙ στον αριθμό των πακέτων.
Κλείνω εδώ το post, γιατί τα μπινελίκια που έχω στο μυαλό, με πηγαίνουν πολλά χρόνια μέσα.

----------


## trojy

> To πρόβλημα είναι τεχνικό αλλά δες και την παρατήρηση μου στο τέλος. (queuing policy είναι τεχνικός όρος) 
> Η συμφόρηση μπορεί να είναι και στο κεντρικό σημείο σύνδεσης του ISP provider στο ΑΤΜ δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.


Είναι σε όλους τους providers.




> Σε περίπτωση συμφόρησης (congestion) η εφαρμογή πολιτικών διαχείρισης ουράς (queueing policy) δεν μπορεί να λύσει το πρόβλημα. Απλά επιτυγχάνουμε να βελτιστοποιήσουμε την επικοινωνία και με κανόνες που βάζουμε αφού έχουμε μελετήσει ποσοτικά και ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής  προσπαθούμε να ιικανοποιήσουμε όσο καλυτερα μπορούμε τις συνδέσεις.


Όταν ξεκινάμε να μιλάμε για QOS, και για τη σύσταση ενός policy, 1η μας προτεραιότητα είναι να φτιάξουμε ένα δίκτυο σταθερό, και σταθερά λειτουργικό. Είναι ΑΝΟΗΤΟ, να φτιάχνουμε ένα policy χωρίς να βάζουμε στόχους. Είναι χαζό. Δεν μπορώ να το εκφράσω αλλιώς (ή μπορώ, αλλά δεν θέλω).  Ποιός λογικός άνθρωπος δεν θα έβαζε το VOIP στα high priority; 

Είναι βλάκες ; 
Είναι ηλίθιοι ; 
Είναι πονηροί; 

Ό,τι και να είναι, για τα πάντα έχω φαρμακάκι.

----------


## dkounal

Κατ αρχιν, viron, Βάζω στοιχημα ότι σε εκθέσεις με γλαφυρο ύφος έπερνες άριστα.

Προσωπικά, μερος της σχετικής βιβλιογραφίας μου είναι γνωστή.
Επίσης, ο λογαριασμός και η σύμβαση μου έιναι εξίσου γνωστά.
Νομίζω ότι όλοι οι ασχετοι με το επάγγελμα εχουν πάει πιο μακριά από ότι θα έπρεπε.
Ελπίζω, οι επαγγελματίες του είδους να προσπαθούν να οριοθετήσουν πιο καλά το πρόβλημα και να βρεθούμε με μια ομαδική προσπάθεια να πιέσουμε για ποιότητα υπηρεσίας. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν θέλω να μάθω πιο τεχνικά πράγματα. Νομίζω ότι οι ειδήμονες του είδους μπορείτε να βρειτε μια πιο σουλουπωμένη εικόνα του προβλήματος και να ακουστούν συγκεκριμένες λύσεις.
Επίσης, η φιλοσοφία ειναι off-topic σε αυτό το thread

----------


## dkounal

Σημερα το πρωι με πηραν από τον ΟΤΕ για τη δηλωση βλάβης που ειχα κανει πριν μέρες
Με υπομονή περασα από το τεχνικό του συνεργίου στον τεχνικό της διαχείρισης. Και οι δύο είχαν διάθεση να βοηθήσουν. Εκοψε τη γραμμή και κατα τα λεγομενα του αλλαξε καποιες ρυθμίσεις στο ubr. Δουλεψε για λίγο και ξαναχάλασε. Από την Αθήνα του είπαν να μου πει το ίδιο παραμύθι με τις φορτωμένες γραμμές. Τελικά, αναμένεται επικοινωνία με Αθήνα την Δευτερα το πρωι.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει διάθεση υστεροβουλίας από πλευράς υπαλλήλων του ΟΤΕ σε επίπεδο DSLAM, ίσως ξέρουν το πρόβλημα και βρίσκονται σε μια δύσκολη θέση, δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και σε πιο κεντρικά επίπεδα ή σε επίπεδο τεχνικών της εκάστοτε εταιρείας DSLAM όσον αφορά στην πράξη τις προδιαγραφές των μηχανημάτων τους..... 
Διαβάζει κανένας τεχνικός εταιρίας αυτό το forum?

Πιστεύω πάντως ότι βρισκομαστε ενα βημα πριν χαρακτηριστούμε "enemy of the state"   :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ πάντως δέχομαι σοβαρές απειλές για τη ζωή μου και για τη σωματική μου ακεραιότητα, χαχαχαχα (just kidding)

----------


## trojy

Μετά τη δήλωση βλάβης (στη forthnet) για την γραμμή μου του ΟΤΕ. Φαίνεται να μην έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι το ΣΚ στη μέση.

----------


## anon

Παιδια κάντε υπομονή. Το πολύ δυο τρια χρόνια και όλη αυτή η ιστορία θα είναι παρελθόν, όταν προκειμένου να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες real time (video on demand κλπ) θα πρέπει να έχουμε adsl με μεγάλες ταχύτητες και χωρίς τέτοιου είδους κόφτες. Απλά είναι θέμα χρόνου. Και φυσικά και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω ότι μάλλον εκτ του πονηρού υπάρχουν αυτοί οι κόφτες και δεν έχουν να κάνουν με σωστο QoS αλλά να μην τρέχει VoIP που δεν συμφέρει ούτε στο ΟΤΕ αλλά ούτε και στους παρόχους που όλοι προσφέρουν και ενναλακτική τηλεφωνία (η οποία είναι ακριβότερη απο το VoIP βλ voipbuster και λοιποί).

----------


## trojy

Όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο δεν είχα πρόβλημα, πέρα από 3 disconnects. Με τη χρήση του azureus, και ~11 kb upload, φαίνεται να κωλύεται, και να κάνει disconnections από τον ISP.



> Oct 10 01:45:33 viagrios pppd[29452]: No response to 3 echo-requests
> Oct 10 01:45:33 viagrios pppd[29452]: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
> Oct 10 01:45:33 viagrios kernel: device ppp0 left promiscuous mode
> Oct 10 01:45:34 viagrios pppd[29452]: Connection terminated.
> Oct 10 01:45:34 viagrios pppd[29452]: Connect time 292.4 minutes.
> Oct 10 01:45:34 viagrios pppd[29452]: Sent 123174881 bytes, received 133522063 bytes.
> Oct 10 01:45:34 viagrios pppoe[29453]: Sent PADT
> Oct 10 01:45:34 viagrios pppd[29452]: Connect time 292.4 minutes.
> Oct 10 01:45:34 viagrios pppd[29452]: Sent 123174881 bytes, received 133522063 bytes.
> Oct 10 01:45:34 viagrios pppd[29452]: Exit.

----------


## chatasos

> Και φυσικά και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω ότι μάλλον *εκτ του πονηρού* υπάρχουν αυτοί οι κόφτες και δεν έχουν να κάνουν με σωστο QoS αλλά να μην τρέχει VoIP που δεν συμφέρει ούτε στο ΟΤΕ αλλά ούτε και στους παρόχους που όλοι προσφέρουν και ενναλακτική τηλεφωνία (η οποία είναι ακριβότερη απο το VoIP βλ voipbuster και λοιποί).


Πάλι συνωμοσίες του ΟΤΕ και των παρόχων είναι από πίσω?  :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδια κάντε υπομονή. Το πολύ δυο τρια χρόνια και όλη αυτή η ιστορία θα είναι παρελθόν, όταν προκειμένου να προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες real time (video on demand κλπ) θα πρέπει να έχουμε adsl με μεγάλες ταχύτητες και χωρίς τέτοιου είδους κόφτες. Απλά είναι θέμα χρόνου. Και φυσικά και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω ότι μάλλον εκτ του πονηρού υπάρχουν αυτοί οι κόφτες και δεν έχουν να κάνουν με σωστο QoS αλλά να μην τρέχει VoIP που δεν συμφέρει ούτε στο ΟΤΕ αλλά ούτε και στους παρόχους που όλοι προσφέρουν και ενναλακτική τηλεφωνία (η οποία είναι ακριβότερη απο το VoIP βλ voipbuster και λοιποί).


Αν ήταν έτσι τότε με την αναβάθμιση στην 512  θα συνέχιζε το πρόβλημα με τα voip,  έλα όμως που δεν συνεχιζει!

----------


## psyxakias

> Αν ήταν έτσι τότε με την αναβάθμιση στην 512  θα συνέχιζε το πρόβλημα με τα voip,  έλα όμως που δεν συνεχιζει!


Μπα μη το λές, στον trojy ακόμα και με 512 το έκανε καθώς και σε 'μενα για 1-2 μέρες.

----------


## globalnoise

Δεν τίθεται θέμα πονηριάς-κομπίνας του ΟΤΕ. Το packet limit εξαφανιζόταν όταν έπεφτε η κίνηση στο δίκτυο (πρωινά, σαββ/κύριακα, αργίες). Για αυτό τον λόγο αναφέρω στα πρώτα post ότι όποτε είχα χαμηλά pings (από trace) δεν είχα και packet limit...

----------


## trojy

> Δεν τίθεται θέμα πονηριάς-κομπίνας του ΟΤΕ. Το packet limit εξαφανιζόταν όταν έπεφτε η κίνηση στο δίκτυο (πρωινά, σαββ/κύριακα, αργίες). Για αυτό τον λόγο αναφέρω στα πρώτα post ότι όποτε είχα χαμηλά pings (από trace) δεν είχα και packet limit...


Περίπου.. όχι ακριβώς. Στην αρχή μάλιστα ήταν 24/7. Πρόβλημα ακόμα και στις 2 το βράδυ.
Αν τα μηχανήματα του ΟΤΕ, δεν είναι δυνατά ώστε να δουλεύει το bandwidth limit, ας τα πάρουν να τα βάλουν σε εκείνους που έχουν ογκοχρέωση του 1 Gb. Εκείνοι de facto δεν θα κάνουν την εξωφρενική κίνηση, και λιώσιμο του δικτύου.

Σε εμένα, και με την 512, μου έκανε πάλι τα ίδια...
 Μία ψυχική υγεία έχω και εγώ. Άνθρωπος είμαι, δεν είμαι από τσιμέντο   :Wink:

----------


## anon

Επίσης εαν αυξηθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι έχουν προχωρήσει σε ADSL χρήστες που κάνουν έντονη χρήση του διαδικτύου και φυσικά ξεσκίζουν τις χωρητικότητες. Ξέρω αρκετές περιπτώσεις χρηστών, που παίζουν ιντερνετ μέχρι και 10 ώρες το πολύ τον μήνα, και φυσικά δεν τους συμφέρει να πάνε σε adsl (μόνο email, και ελάχιστο surfing). Οταν λοιπόν όλοι αυτοί πάνε σε adsl, τότε θα περισσεύει χωρητικότητα και για τους υπόλοιπους (στατιστικά). Νομίζω δηλαδή...... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...  :Whistling:

----------


## trojy

Όπως είχα αναφέρει, από την Παρασκευή είχα ΕΠΙΜΕΙΝΕΙ στην forthnet, να δηλώσει βλάβη για την γραμμή μου.  Πήρα σήμερα στο 121, και δεν είχε δηλωθεί η βλάβη.  Κάποιον κοροϊδεύουν εδώ μέσα.

----------


## globalnoise

> Επίσης εαν αυξηθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι έχουν προχωρήσει σε ADSL χρήστες που κάνουν έντονη χρήση του διαδικτύου και φυσικά ξεσκίζουν τις χωρητικότητες. Ξέρω αρκετές περιπτώσεις χρηστών, που παίζουν ιντερνετ μέχρι και 10 ώρες το πολύ τον μήνα, και φυσικά δεν τους συμφέρει να πάνε σε adsl (μόνο email, και ελάχιστο surfing). Οταν λοιπόν όλοι αυτοί πάνε σε adsl, τότε θα περισσεύει χωρητικότητα και για τους υπόλοιπους (στατιστικά). Νομίζω δηλαδή...... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...


Αυτο το θέμα το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές. Ακόμη ένα μείον της ADSL στην χώρα μας είναι ότι οι Έλληνες είναι τρελοί πειρατές (δείτε ποσοστά πειρατίας και θα καταλάβετε... Άντε γιατί τα κανάλια μόνο για τα τσιγάρα,τα ποτά και τα ξενύχτια ξέρουν να λένε. Τις καλές θέσεις της χώρας μας κανείς δεν τις αξίωσε  :Cool:  ) Επομένως όπως λέει και η παροιμία: Ήταν που ταν στραβό το κλήμα (ΟΤΕ) το έφαγε και η αλεπού (Greek Pirates) και απόγινε...

----------


## dkounal

Από την HOL κανένα νέο ακόμη. Θα με ειδοποιήσει τεχνικός μόλις έχει νέα.
Σήμερα μίλησα με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ στην Αθήνα που με είχαν παραπέμψει.
Με αρχισε το γνωστό παραμύθι για τις χωρητικότητες των γραμμών του ΑΤΜ δικτύου και ότι όσο μπαίνουν νέοι χρήστες αυξάνεται η χωρητικότητα τους και ότι αυτό που έχω είναι θέμα χωρητικότητας γραμμής. Φυσικά, δεν εδωσε απάντηση στο πως στα μεγάλα πακέτα υπάρχει bandwidth και πως μονο όταν στέλνω μικρά στερευει η γραμμή.
Δυο πράγματα μου εκαναν εντύπωση:
1. Ήταν εξαιρετικά απόλυτος στο ότι δεν υφίσταται τέτοιο πρόβλημα και ότι αποκλείεται να υπάρχει ακόμη η πιθανότητα για bug στα firmware των μηχανημάτων διαχείρησης. 
2. Μου είπε κάποια στιγμή ότι μπορει να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα για τα μεγάλα πακέτα.
Συμπέρασμα για μένα: Ή πολύ ασχετος είναι ή κατι γίνεται και είναι μέσα στο κόλπο.

chatasos έχουμε κανένα νέο;

Με την ευκαιρία κάπου ακουσα ότι οι τεχνικοί του ADSL του ΟΤΕ τραβάνε ζόρια με τους ADSL routers των πελατών που είναι μάρκας cisco γιατί θέλουν ειδικές ρυθμίσεις στο κέντρο για να παίξουν. Αληθεύει αυτό; 

Πάντως, ένας cisco router 2600 με T1/E1 πόρτα σήμερα αποδείχτηκε ελαττωματικός για να λειτουργήσει το συζευξις στη δουλειά μου και πήρε το δρόμο της επιστροφής στην αγκαλιά του θείου.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτο το θέμα το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές. Ακόμη ένα μείον της ADSL στην χώρα μας είναι ότι οι Έλληνες είναι τρελοί πειρατές (δείτε ποσοστά πειρατίας και θα καταλάβετε... Άντε γιατί τα κανάλια μόνο για τα τσιγάρα,τα ποτά και τα ξενύχτια ξέρουν να λένε. Τις καλές θέσεις της χώρας μας κανείς δεν τις αξίωσε  ) Επομένως όπως λέει και η παροιμία: Ήταν που ταν στραβό το κλήμα (ΟΤΕ) το έφαγε και η αλεπού (Greek Pirates) και απόγινε...


Δηλαδή σε άλλες χώρες δεν έχουν πειρατία, δεν έχουν p2p;  απο που κατεβάζεις απο το μουλάρι;  :Wink: 

και δεν ειναι πείρατες,  γιατί πειρατής σημαίνει οτι βγάζω κέρδος απο αυτό (πουλάω)

----------


## chatasos

> Από την HOL κανένα νέο ακόμη. Θα με ειδοποιήσει τεχνικός μόλις έχει νέα.
> Σήμερα μίλησα με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ στην Αθήνα που με είχαν παραπέμψει.
> Με αρχισε το γνωστό παραμύθι για τις χωρητικότητες των γραμμών του ΑΤΜ δικτύου και ότι όσο μπαίνουν νέοι χρήστες αυξάνεται η χωρητικότητα τους και ότι αυτό που έχω είναι θέμα χωρητικότητας γραμμής. Φυσικά, δεν εδωσε απάντηση στο πως στα μεγάλα πακέτα υπάρχει bandwidth και πως μονο όταν στέλνω μικρά στερευει η γραμμή.
> Δυο πράγματα μου εκαναν εντύπωση:
> 1. Ήταν εξαιρετικά απόλυτος στο ότι δεν υφίσταται τέτοιο πρόβλημα και ότι αποκλείεται να υπάρχει ακόμη η πιθανότητα για bug στα firmware των μηχανημάτων διαχείρησης. 
> 2. Μου είπε κάποια στιγμή ότι μπορει να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα για τα μεγάλα πακέτα.
> Συμπέρασμα για μένα: Ή πολύ ασχετος είναι ή κατι γίνεται και είναι μέσα στο κόλπο.


Μπααααα.....ούτε άσχετος ήταν, ούτε μέσα στο κόλπο. 

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι έχει να κάνει με τo ότι η χωρητικότητα στα vc/vp των atm switches ορίζεται σε cells/sec...με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (για αυτούς που καταλαβαίνουν).




> chatasos έχουμε κανένα νέο;


Αν αναφέρεσαι στα tests, δυστυχώς αυτή την εβδομάδα είμαι full, οπότε από την επόμενη και βλέπουμε...




> Με την ευκαιρία κάπου ακουσα ότι οι τεχνικοί του ADSL του ΟΤΕ τραβάνε ζόρια με τους ADSL routers των πελατών που είναι μάρκας cisco γιατί θέλουν ειδικές ρυθμίσεις στο κέντρο για να παίξουν. Αληθεύει αυτό;


Από ότι ξέρω με τα Siemens-2 υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα.

----------


## trojy

Από το url http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/...10/8110atm.htm 

pcr This command sets the Peak Cell Rate (cells/sec). At the prompt, type the command and press RETURN. The following prompt is displayed:

Usage: pcr <vpi 0..255> <vci 0..65535> (user|network) <1..353207>


The parameters are defined as follows:

vpi 0..255


virtual path identifier

vci 0..65535


virtual channel identifier

user|network


user or network selection

1..353207


integer (units - cells/sec)


Επίσης, το default configuration has no policing.

----------


## trojy

Μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες... Αλλά...
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΑ ATM ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ?
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΣΕ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΗΔΗ ΧΡΥΣΟΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ? 
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ?

----------


## pyrrhos

Εχω και γω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, η γραμμή βουλωνει όταν χρησιμοποιώ skype ή voipbuster. Βρήκα ενα link που αναφερεται σε ενα σχετικο θέμα αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς.
http://www.voipnow.org/2005/10/managing_voip_v.html
Και όσο αναφορά το θεμα που αναφέρουνε απο τον ΟΤΕ οτι η χωρητικότητα δεν είναι εγγυημένη, τι γίνεται αμα εγώ π.χ. χρησιμοποιώ το internet μόνο για εφαρμογές voip? Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση το bandwidth είναι περίπου 0 επι 24ώρου βασεως. Εγώ αγόρασα internet πρόσβαση και όχι μόνο tcp/ip.
Όπως και πολοι αλλοι πήρα και γώ τηλέφωνο σε 121, 1242 αλλα δεν βρηκα άκρη. το παλεύω ακόμα.

----------


## Hose

Καλησπέρα, εγινε η αναβάθμιση απο 384 σε 512 και τώρα παίζει μια χαρά. Ο ISP είναι 384 (forthnet)

----------


## trojy

> Καλησπέρα, εγινε η αναβάθμιση απο 384 σε 512 και τώρα παίζει μια χαρά. Ο ISP είναι 384 (forthnet)


Δώσε του λίγο χρόνο. Από την μέρα που πήγα σε 512, μόνο ένα βράδυ έχει παρουσιάσει χοντρό ζόρε. Σαφώς η κατάσταση βελτιώνεται, αλλά διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου.

Πρέπει να βρεθεί μία άκρη στο όλο θέμα. Αν δεν βρεθεί αυτή, τότε σύντομα το πρόβλημα θα μεταπηδήσει και στις 512.

----------


## psyxakias

Κι όμως το πρόβλημα ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΜΕΝΑ είναι πλέον και στις 512, με 40 pps (αντί 30 στις 384).

*Αποστολή 500+ pps από Internet, λήψη μόλις 40 pps στην ADSL (τις προηγούμενες μέρες λάμβανα 450-700 pps χωρίς πρόβλημα!):*


*Πρόβλημα με VoIP στην 512 (40 pps, αντι 50-55):*


Καμαρώστε τα χάλια μου   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## nnn

Δοκίμασα μόλις τώρα με το e-voice της Hol.
Έχω σύνδεση 1024 Οτέ και 512 Forthnet.
Μέσος όρος 92 πακέτα και το ping δεν ανέβηκε πάνω από 200ms.

Παρεπιπτόντως η Forthnet άνοιξε το tracert,μήπως θέλει να δείξει κάτι ?

----------


## dkounal

Εχω δηλώσει το πρόβλημα στο 121 και στη HOL και επιμένω για γραπτή απάντηση και από τους δύο. Εάν δεν υπάρξει λύση, όλο το υλικό στέλνεται πακέτο ως καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Αμέσως μετά σκέφτομαι κοινοποίηση του υλικού σε τουλάχιστον δύο περιοδικά του χώρου και μια εφημερίδα. H δημοσιοποίηση είναι το μόνο που τους πονάει.
Εάν υπάρχουν και άλλοι που ενδιαφέρονται καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει συλλογική προσπάθεια.

----------


## gbil

Από επικοινωνία που είχα με την forthnet, μαζεύουν 'ανεπίσημα' των αριθμό των χρηστών που έχουν πρόβλημα για την επικοινωνία που έχουν με τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε αν έχετε πρόβλημα πάρτε τηλ στο Helpdesk.

----------


## frap

Τελικά ο chatassos μάλλον έχει δίκιο για τα ATM cells...
Θέλει να οργανώσει κανείς ομαδική διαμαρτυρία; 8)

----------


## gbil

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνει διαμαρτυρία στην ΕΕΤΤ γιατί αυτό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι γίνεται επίτηδες από τον ΟΤΕ για να κόψει τις VOIP εφαρμογές. 
Ας μαζέψουμε ονόματα όσοι έχουμε πρόβλημα και να τα στείλουμε έτσι αρχικά και βλέπουμε αν είναι να μαζέψουμε και υπογραφές.

----------


## Lefh

Καλησπέρα,

Ως φανατικός παίκτης του CounterStrike Source και χρήστης DSL για αρκετό καιρό (16 μήνες) αναφέρω πως το πρόβλημα με τρελή αύξηση των Ping στο παιχνίδι (που απότι διάβασα και διαπίστωσα και εγώ οφείλεται στο Packet Limit) παρουσιάστηκε από την ημέρα που έγιναν οι περίφημες εργασίες αναβάθμισης του κόμβου στην Θεσσαλονίκη (είχε αναφερθεί στην κεντρική σελίδα του site)....

Αλλαγή από PPPOA σε PPPOE δεν είδα να αποφέρει κάτι.
Ο μέγιστος αριθμός πακέτων/δευτερόλεπτο είδα ότι είναι 30 με τον μέσο αριθμό στα 21.

Επίσης να ανφέρω πως πλέον κατεβάζω με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 30K/sec την στιγμή που μερικές βδομάδες πριν ήμουνα στα 38Κ/δευτερόλεπτο...   :Thumbdown0:  

Αυριο θα κάνω αλλαγή της γραμμής σε 512 και θα σας γράψω τις εντυπώσεις μόλις γίνει η αλλαγή.

Και μια ερώτηση: Τι διαφορά εχει το PPPOA και το PPPOE  ?

----------


## trojy

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Ως φανατικός παίκτης του CounterStrike Source και χρήστης DSL για αρκετό καιρό (16 μήνες) αναφέρω πως το πρόβλημα με τρελή αύξηση των Ping στο παιχνίδι (που απότι διάβασα και διαπίστωσα και εγώ οφείλεται στο Packet Limit) παρουσιάστηκε από την ημέρα που έγιναν οι περίφημες εργασίες αναβάθμισης του κόμβου στην Θεσσαλονίκη (είχε αναφερθεί στην κεντρική σελίδα του site)....


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=155

----------


## trojy

> Από επικοινωνία που είχα με την forthnet, μαζεύουν 'ανεπίσημα' των αριθμό των χρηστών που έχουν πρόβλημα για την επικοινωνία που έχουν με τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε αν έχετε πρόβλημα πάρτε τηλ στο Helpdesk.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=77

----------


## trojy

> Εχω δηλώσει το πρόβλημα στο 121 και στη HOL και επιμένω για γραπτή απάντηση και από τους δύο. Εάν δεν υπάρξει λύση, όλο το υλικό στέλνεται πακέτο ως καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.
> Αμέσως μετά σκέφτομαι κοινοποίηση του υλικού σε τουλάχιστον δύο περιοδικά του χώρου και μια εφημερίδα. H δημοσιοποίηση είναι το μόνο που τους πονάει.
> Εάν υπάρχουν και άλλοι που ενδιαφέρονται καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει συλλογική προσπάθεια.


Να και κάτι που δεν είχα σκεφτεί.. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Πέρα από τη νομικό του ζητήματος, πρέπει να αντιδράσουμε εκεί που τους πονάει, στο οικονομικό και το prestige.  

Τέλος, προς τους administrators του site, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα - πρόθεση, να μπει το ζήτημα ως "sticky" στην πρώτη σελίδα;

----------


## savdown

Συμφωνώ για ομαδική καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ με βάση το adslgr, πρέπει να συνταχτή κείμενο με βάρος στον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό έναντι VOIP εταιριών. Ποιο πολύ πίεση θα έχει να γίνει η καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στα περιδικά παρα στους ISP.

----------


## SakisRouvas

Ας κάνω μια προσπάθεια να φωτίσω το πρόβλημα...

Τα dslam του ΟΤΕ δίνουν DSL(layer1) που συνχρονίζεται στα 384-512-1024. 
Επειδή από πάνω έχουν ATM(layer2) αυτό μεταφράζεται σε 905 - 1206 - 2412 atm cps (cells per second) αντίστοιχα.

ΟΤΕ
~~~
Αν ο ΟΤΕ εφαρμοσει χαμηλότερο ρυθμό cps (λόγω φόρτου ή κάλου στον εγκέφαλο) αυτό θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε
μειωμένες ταχύτητες από όλες τις IP εφαρμογές(layer3+). Ο ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπει τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο atm cells, και
 μόνο αυτά είναι σε θέση να καθυστερεί. Αν καθυστερούσε τα cells τότε και το απλό ftp θα είχε 
πρόβλημα. 

ISP 
~~
Σε αντίθεση με τον ΟΤΕ, ο ISP ασχολείται με το IP (layer3+), και δεν βλέπει καθόλου DSL και ATM. 
-> Αν το όριο που βάζουν οι ISP στα πακέτα που πουλάνε, οριστεί με βάση το MTU του interface σε IP 
pps (packets per second) τότε υπάρχει το πρόβλημα που περιγράφετε.
Δηλαδή, πχ ο ISP για το 512 σου δίνει: 512.000 / (1500*8) = 42,6 pps. 
Οταν φρενάρεις με βάση το pps τότε αν έρχονται πακέτα με MTU 40 με >42,6 pps  υπάρχει πρόβλημα (= congestion)!!

-> Μια 2η έκδοχη είναι οτι η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης του dslam με τον ISP είναι μικρή ή δεν φτάνει. 
Έτσι θα εκτελείται κάποιο queueing (fifoq) στο interface αυτό, ώστε να περνάνε όλοι δίκαια. Πάντα
ενα fifoq θα εκτελεστεί σε επίπεδο πακέτου, με αποτέλεσμα να τους πηγαίνει όλους 40  ή όσο είναι το δίκαιο τέλος πάντων.

Και οι δύο εκδοχές οδηγούν σε συμφόριση, και αυξάνουν το latency.

Με άλλα λόγια, η αποψη μου είναι , οτι για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ευθύνεται (σιγουριά 99,999%) ο
ISP. Είτε γιατί δεν έχουν αγοράσεi bandwidth με το dslam, (βλέπε HOL/Θεσσαλονίκη), είτε επειδή έχουν 
κάνει κάτι λάθος στο traffic shaping τους (pps).


Πως μπορεί να υπάρξει απόδειξη; 
-> Αλλάζοντας ISP (περίπτωση 2) --> βελτιώνεται --> φταίει ο ISP 
->  Παίρνουμε ενα Demo (είναι 1024 αναμένουμε τουλάχιστον διπλασιασμό πακέτων πάνω από την ίδια DSL) --> βελτιώνεται --> φταίει ο ISP 
                                                                                 --> δεν βελτιώνεται με αλλαγές  ISP  --> τότε μόνο φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. 

Αυτά είχα να πω.

----------


## chatasos

> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπει τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο atm cells, και
>  μόνο αυτά είναι σε θέση να καθυστερεί.


Πάρε βάλε μέσα σε αυτά τα cells πακέτα διαφόρων μεγεθών και θα δεις ότι ισχύει το 0.001% που σου ξέφυγε παρακάτω  :Wink:  




> Με άλλα λόγια, η αποψη μου είναι , οτι για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ευθύνεται (σιγουριά 99,999%) ο ISP.

----------


## SakisRouvas

> Πάρε βάλε μέσα σε αυτά τα cells πακέτα διαφόρων μεγεθών και θα δεις ότι ισχύει το 0.001% που σου ξέφυγε παρακάτω


υπάρχει κάποιο επιχείρημα σε αυτήν την φράση που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω; δεν βγάζει νόημα.
(Είπα και πριν, αν ο ΟΤΕ καθυστερεί τα cells , τότε και το απλό ftp με τα 30 pps(1500) αλλά και το voip με τα 50 pps(110) φρενάρονται εξίσου, αφού και τα 2 θα περνάνε από τον ίδιο περιορισμένο απ τον ΟΤΕ αριθμό cells. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να πει, αν το cell έχει μέσα udp-40 φρέναρε το και αν έχει tcp-1500 διώξτο. Το ΑΤΜ δεν έχει τέτοιους μηχανισμούς . Όλα τα QoS του ATM εφαρμόζονται στα cells ).


--> Ξαναδιάβασε το post μου. Θεώρησα δεδομένο οτι ισχύουν τα προβλήματα που οι χρήστες περιγράφουν, καθώς και το pps μιας 512 στο 40 ως επιπλέον διαπίστωση. Τις αιτίες κάνω προσπάθεια να βρω, και μόνο αυτές, μιας και έχουμε μπέρδεμα αρμοδιοτήτων (DSL->OTE, IP->ISP). Εγώ πάντως πιάνω πάνω από 300 pps στην 384 μου.

----------


## psyxakias

> Πως μπορεί να υπάρξει απόδειξη; 
> -> Αλλάζοντας ISP (περίπτωση 2) --> βελτιώνεται --> φταίει ο ISP 
> ->  Παίρνουμε ενα Demo (είναι 1024 αναμένουμε τουλάχιστον διπλασιασμό πακέτων πάνω από την ίδια DSL) --> βελτιώνεται --> φταίει ο ISP 
>                                                                                  --> δεν βελτιώνεται με αλλαγές  ISP  --> τότε μόνο φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.


Σύμφωνα με αυτό το post, εγώ θεωρούμαι απευθείας στη 3η περίπτωσηπου είχα δοκιμάσει στην 384 γραμμή τα εξής:
- Την δική μου 384 σύνδεση στην FORTHnet
- Σύνδεση ACN 1024 φίλου
- Σύνδεση OTEnet 512 φίλου
- Σύνδεση OTEnet demo (1024)
- Σύνδεση ACN κάρτα (1024)

παντού είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο όριο pps (30) στις ώρες αιχμής, με καμμία απολύτως διαφορά   :Embarassed: 

Με την δική σου λογική, το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει δηλαδή είναι και οι τρεις (ACN, FORTHnet, OTEnet) δεν έχουν αρκετή bandwidth τις ίδιες χρονικές στιγμές; Μήπως δηλαδή πρέπει να δοκιμάσω  και άλλες (Vivodi, Tellas, SparkNet); Δεν είναι λίγο προφανές ότι από τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να είναι το πρόβλημα;

Προσωπικά θα μ'άρεσε το σενάριο σου να φταίει ο ISP, διότι απλώς θα αλλάξω και θα πάω σε όποια δεν έχει προς το παρόν πρόβλημα και γενικότερα θα μ'άρεσε να είναι "στο χέρι μου" με την αλλαγή ISP, αλλά είναι το πρόβλημα σε συγκεκριμένους ISPs;   :Whistling:

----------


## anon

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα ATM cells είναι σταθερού μεγέθους (53 bytes), ενω τα IP πακέτα δεν είναι σταθερού. Εαν λοιπόν είχε ο ΟΤΕ φραγή με βάση τον αριθμό των ATM cells / δευτερόλεπτο, τότε ουσιαστικά υλοποιεί και φραγή ταχύτητοσ (αφού είναι συγκεκριμένου μήκους). Ετσι εαν πχ βάλει φραγή 905 atm cells / second αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχουμε (υπολογιστικά) bandwidth 43440 bytes / second... Ασχέτως όμως του αριθμού των πακέτων IP (μιας και γίνονται encapsulate μέσα στα atm cells). Αρα μάλλον δεν παίζει το σενάριο φραγή σε πακέτα atm cells.

Δεν λέω ότι φταίει ο ISP ή ο ΟΤΕ, απλά η περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να οφείλεται σε φραγή σε επίπεδο atm cells τουλάχιστον. Κάτι άλλο πρέπει να παίζει.

----------


## BoGe

Μου κάνει εντύπωση και δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμπτωση, που τα παράπονα είναι από συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες. Ενώ από κάποιες άλλες δεν βλέπω παράπονα στο συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## psyxakias

*BoGe*, η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εμένα έχει αρχίσει να με παραξενεύει.. αλλά πχ στο θέμα λέει FORTHnet/HOL/ACN ενώ είναι διαπιστομένα και σε OTEnet. Τώρα για Tellas/Vivodi δεν γνωρίζω, ίσως επειδή ACN/FORTHnet/OTEnet είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι (ή κάνω λάθος :Wink:  άρα περισσότεροι χρήστες το παρατηρούν;

----------


## BoGe

> *BoGe*, η αλήθεια είναι ότι και εμένα έχει αρχίσει να με παραξενεύει.. αλλά πχ στο θέμα λέει FORTHnet/HOL/ACN ενώ είναι διαπιστομένα και σε OTEnet. Τώρα για Tellas/Vivodi δεν γνωρίζω, ίσως επειδή ACN/FORTHnet/OTEnet είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι (ή κάνω λάθος άρα περισσότεροι χρήστες το παρατηρούν;


Μιας και διέθεσες χρόνο, μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να δοκιμάσεις και από τους άλλους κάποια στιγμή;

----------


## squib

παιδία όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου και η vivodi μέσω ΑΡΥΣ σέρνεται (μιλάω με ένα φίλο στο παγκράτι και αυτος vivodi overΑΡΥΣ) ενώ στο γραφείο μου που είναι shared LLU πάει σφαίρα. Για μένα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ γιατί όλα άρχισαν μετά απο μισάωρη προγραμματισμένη διακοπή που είχα λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης....

περαστικά μας...

----------


## trojy

Όλα τα έκανε η "αναβάθμιση". 
Έχω δοκιμάσει ΟΤΕΝΕΤ/ HOL/ Forthnet. Το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από τον ΟΤΕ. Υπαιτιότητα υπάρχει από τους ISPs στην σύμβαση εκμετάλλευσης των γραμμών που υπέγραψε.. Εκεί, μάλιστα, είναι πιάσε τον ένα βάρα τον άλλο. 

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και σε 512 γραμμές.. Επίτηδες είχα αφήσει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα το azureus να τρέχει... και ως δια μαγείας.. ταραμ ταραμ... πάρε PPS. 
Εγώ είμαι στο κέντρο (έχω καμπάνα γραμμή πανάθεμα την), και έχω 2η επιλογή, αλλά τι γίνεται για εκείνους που ο ΟΤΕ είναι μονοπώλιο; 

Ενημέρωση-Δημοσιοποίηση / Καταγγελία συμβάσεων/ Καταγγελία ΕΕΤΤ. Σκέφτεστε κάτι καλύτερο?

----------


## harryal

Απορία.. Έχει κάποιος γραμμή Vivodi 384 και σύνδεση με HOL, Forthnet ή κάποια άλλη και έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

Αν όχι μου φαίνεται θα τον γράψω τον πΟΤΕ και θα βάλω μία γραμμή Vivodi!...

----------


## trojy

> Απορία.. Έχει κάποιος γραμμή Vivodi 384 και σύνδεση με HOL, Forthnet ή κάποια άλλη και έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;
> 
> Αν όχι μου φαίνεται θα τον γράψω τον πΟΤΕ και θα βάλω μία γραμμή Vivodi!...


Δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Εσύ και εγώ μπορούμε, αλλά όχι όλοι. Και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε, γιατί είμαστε τελευταίοι στο Internet και τις τηλεπικοινωνίες...

----------


## psyxakias

Με έχει τσακίσει εμένα σήμερα με το 40 pps, ανεβαίνει λίγο στα 50-60 αλλά μετά ξανά 40.

----------


## trojy

Θέλω να δώσετε βάση στο παρακάτω post, γιατί είναι κάτι που δεν ξέρετε πότε θα σας φανεί χρήσιμο. Για οποιαδήποτε νομική ενέργεια, είναι συνετό να έχετε κάποια χειροπιαστά στοιχεία..
Για τη σύνταξη του post, είχα τη βοήθεια του κ. Εμμανουήλ Τσικνάκη, δικηγόρου (Ηράκλειο Κρήτης).

Παρακαλώ όπως αποστείλατε μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου (e-mail) ή FAX όλα τα στοιχεία και δεδομένα που τηρήθηκαν από τον/ην (π.χ. FORTHNET) κατά τους μήνες π.χ. Σεμπτέμβριο-Οκτώβριο και αφορούν τον λογαριασμό μου. 


Για τα ανωτέρω δεδομένα έχω δικαίωμα ενημέρωσης και πρόσβασης βάσει: 

-Των άρθρων 10 και 12 της οδηγίας 95/46/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου για την προστασία των φυσικών προσώπων έναντι της επεξεργασίας δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα και για την ελεύθερη κυκλοφορία των δεδομένων αυτών.
-Των άρθρων 11 και 12 του Νόμου 2472-1997 <<Προστασία από επεξεργασία δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα>>. 
- Του άρθρου 8 του Νόμου 2068/1992 <<Κύρωση της Ευρωπαϊκής Σύμβασης για την προστασία του ατόμου από την αυτοματοποιημένη επεξεργασία πληροφοριών προσωπικού χαρακτήρα>>
- Του άρθρου 11 του Κανονισμού (ΕΚ) 45/2001 του ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου της 18ης Δεκεμβρίου 2000 σχετικά με την προστασία των φυσικών προσώπων έναντι της επεξεργασίας δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα από τα όργανα και τους οργανισμούς της Κοινότητας και σχετικά με την ελεύθερη κυκλοφορία των δεδομένων αυτών.


Για όποιες απορίες στον δικηγόρο, tsiknos@hotmail.com.

----------


## harryal

> Δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Εσύ και εγώ μπορούμε, αλλά όχι όλοι. Και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε, γιατί είμαστε τελευταίοι στο Internet και τις τηλεπικοινωνίες...


 Μόλις μίλησα με Vivodi και μού είπαν ότι από τη στιγμή που θα πάρω πρόσβαση από αυτούς (shared LLU) σαν ISP θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο Vivodi... μαμακία..

----------


## trojy

> Μόλις μίλησα με Vivodi και μού είπαν ότι από τη στιγμή που θα πάρω πρόσβαση από αυτούς (shared LLU) σαν ISP θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο Vivodi... μαμακία..


Νομίζω ότι είναι και HOL που μπορείς να βάλεις.

----------


## savdown

Σήμερα με HOL δεν το εμφανίζει και για πρώτη φορά έχω αξιοπρεπές ADSL με την HOL.
pps 40-55
Ακόμα το διεθνές δύκτιο της HOL είναι σήμερα 90,1% ενώ χθές 99,1%
:edit: μερικές φορές πέφτω στα 30pps και η ταχύτητα download στα 18kb/s   :Evil:

----------


## globalnoise

Εγώ μένω κέντρο Αθήνα και έχω Vivodi LLU πρόσβαση διαθέσιμη. Πριν κάνω την αναβάθμιση σε 512 είχα αποφασίσει να βάλω Vivodi με HOL isp (Με vivodi μπορείς να έχεις ISP ή Vivodi ή Hellas On Line). Με την αναβάθμιση όμως είδα οτι έστρωσαν τα pps και λέω ας την αφήσω την Vivodi. 

Μέχρι στιγμής με 512 δεν έχω πρόβλημα με pps... Αν όμως εμφανιστούν ξανά, έφυγα για shared llu...  :Cool:

----------


## Lefh

Λοιπόν σήμερα έκανα την αλλαγή σε 512 γραμμή.
Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί θα σας αναφέρω τις εντυπώσεις μου.

_Ερωτηση: Πως βρίσκουμε σε τι DSLAM είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι?!?_

Edit: Για αφιερώστε και 1 λεπτό να ψηφίσετε στη δημοσκόπηση αυτή για να βγάλουμε κάποια συμπεράσματα επιπλέον....   :Thumbsup1:

----------


## trojy

Time:1129203941 n=39    avg=204.64      stddev=14.54    bps=63848.00
Time:1129203942 n=39    avg=204.46      stddev=15.65    bps=63792.00
Time:1129203943 n=39    avg=201.72      stddev=22.74    bps=62936.00
Time:1129203944 n=39    avg=204.26      stddev=16.91    bps=63728.00
Time:1129203945 n=41    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=67896.00
Time:1129203946 n=35    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=57960.00
Time:1129203947 n=35    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=57960.00
Time:1129203948 n=33    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=54648.00
Time:1129203949 n=31    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=51336.00
Time:1129203950 n=39    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=64584.00
Time:1129203951 n=37    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=61272.00
Time:1129203952 n=39    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=64584.00
Time:1129203953 n=31    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=51336.00
Time:1129203954 n=33    avg=204.21      stddev=15.77    bps=53912.00
Time:1129203955 n=28    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=46368.00
Time:1129203956 n=31    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=51336.00
Time:1129203957 n=27    avg=203.33      stddev=18.70    bps=43920.00
Time:1129203958 n=30    avg=200.13      stddev=25.71    bps=48032.00
Time:1129203959 n=30    avg=203.43      stddev=19.21    bps=48824.00
Time:1129203960 n=33    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=54648.00
Time:1129203961 n=32    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=52992.00
Time:1129203962 n=35    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=57960.00
Time:1129203963 n=35    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=57960.00
Time:1129203964 n=37    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=61272.00
Time:1129203965 n=35    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=57960.00
Time:1129203966 n=33    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=54648.00
Time:1129203967 n=41    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=67896.00
Time:1129203968 n=36    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=59616.00
Time:1129203969 n=36    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=59616.00
Time:1129203970 n=37    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=61272.00
Time:1129203971 n=38    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=62928.00
Time:1129203972 n=13    avg=207.00      stddev=0.00     bps=21528.00

Για άλλη μία φορά, πως μπαίνει όριο.. Και σε 512 γραμμή !

----------


## SakisRouvas

> Σύμφωνα με αυτό το post, εγώ θεωρούμαι απευθείας στη 3η περίπτωσηπου είχα δοκιμάσει στην 384 γραμμή τα εξής:
> - Την δική μου 384 σύνδεση στην FORTHnet
> - Σύνδεση ACN 1024 φίλου
> - Σύνδεση OTEnet 512 φίλου
> - Σύνδεση OTEnet demo (1024)
> - Σύνδεση ACN κάρτα (1024)
> 
> παντού είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο όριο pps (30) στις ώρες αιχμής, με καμμία απολύτως διαφορά  
> 
> ...


Δεν είδα οτι έχεις αλλάξει όλους τους ISP, και για αυτό προσπάθησα να αναλύσω όλα τα ενδεχόμενα. *Ναι με αυτά δεδομένα δεν μπορεί να φταίει ISP*.
Το σενάριο μου, δεν είναι σενάριο. Είναι απλά , λογικά βήματα troubleshooting με ενδεχόμενα.

Πάντως η ουσία είναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει να κάνει σε τίποτα με layer3(Network:IP). Σε εσένα 
το προβλημά σου είναι ακριβώς στο layer3 δεδομένου οτι ο αριθμος των cells δεν φρενάρονται 
από τον ΟΤΕ (με απλο ftp πιάνεις τα μέγιστα) κάτι άλλο είναι που σε ταλαιπωρεί. 

Εγώ στη θέση σου θα εκανα τα εξής:
1. Ξήλωμα οτι QoS (αν) εχω βάλει στον Router
2. Ξήλωμα/αλλαγή Router και δοκιμές
3. Δοκιμές σε PPPoE

Ισως ο ΟΤΕ να φταίει στην διασύνδεση μεταξύ των dslam ή να είσαι  σε κάποιο ελατωματικό dslam (firmware) που κάνει ότι ναναι όταν πιττάρει στο bbras interface. 

Ζήτησε τους να σε πάνε σε άλλο dslam (αν υπάρχει).Και αυτό σαν "κουφή" λύση.
Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.

----------


## trojy

> Δεν είδα οτι έχεις αλλάξει όλους τους ISP, και για αυτό προσπάθησα να αναλύσω όλα τα ενδεχόμενα. *Ναι με αυτά δεδομένα δεν μπορεί να φταίει ISP*.
> Το σενάριο μου, δεν είναι σενάριο. Είναι απλά , λογικά βήματα troubleshooting με ενδεχόμενα.
> 
> Πάντως η ουσία είναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει να κάνει σε τίποτα με layer3(Network:IP). Σε εσένα 
> το προβλημά σου είναι ακριβώς στο layer3 δεδομένου οτι ο αριθμος των cells δεν φρενάρονται 
> από τον ΟΤΕ (με απλο ftp πιάνεις τα μέγιστα) κάτι άλλο είναι που σε ταλαιπωρεί.


Τα σενάρια για αυτό είναι, για να ακολουθούνται ή να απορρίπτονται.. Μπορείς λοιπόν να απορρίψεις το σενάριο περί ISP.




> Εγώ στη θέση σου θα εκανα τα εξής:
> 1. Ξήλωμα οτι QoS (αν) εχω βάλει στον Router
> 2. Ξήλωμα/αλλαγή Router και δοκιμές
> 3. Δοκιμές σε PPPoE


Ενδεχόμενο σενάριο είναι να είναι αντίστοιχη μετάλλαξη από την νόσο των πουλερικών.. Ίσως να είναι το στέλεχος Ν1 Η2.

 Το πρόβλημα εν γένη, είναι εκτεταμένο, και αφορά πολλούς χρήστες. 
Εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση του psyxakia, δεν θα έκανα τίποτα από αυτά γιατί έχουν ήδη γίνει τόσο από εκείνον, όσο και από πολλούς χρήστες που έχουν διαβάσει το συγκεκριμένο thread. Στη θέση σου όμως, θα διάβαζα λίγο πιο προσεκτικά το thread, παρά το γεγονός ότι τα post replies έχουν αυξηθεί πάρα πολύ. Ό,τι χρειαστείς από πληροφορίες είμαι στη διάθεση σου, αλλά σε παρακαλώ να μην αποπροσανατόλιζονται από την ουσία του προβλήματος όσοι διαβάζουν το συγκεκριμένο μέρος του forum.

----------


## gbil

Μήπως έκανε κάποια αλλαγή ο ΟΤΕ ή είναι κάτι προσωρινό, γιατί αυτή την στιγμή το δίκτυο δουλεύει όπως θα έπρεπε. Ούτε αυξημένα pings κατά την διάρκεια λειτουργίας του Voip ούτε τίποτα άλλο παράξενο! Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα ώρας γιατί και τις προηγούμενες φορές που δοκίμασα τέτοια ώρα υπήρχε πρόβλημα. 
Θα το δω πάλι αύριο και θα σας γράψω.

----------


## frap

Προς στιγμήν με έκανες και χάρηκα...

----------


## Acinonyx

Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι κι εγώ έχω τον σχετικό "κόφτη".  :Sad:  

*DSLAM Intracom OTE - Νέα Φιλαδέλφια
Modem Zyxel P650M PPPoE σε slackware router
Σύνδεση Teledome*

Αρχικά έκανα ping flood με μέγεθος πακέτου 10 (38) bytes.




> 18 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2159 ttl=255 time=79733 ms
> 18 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2160 ttl=255 time=79769 ms
> 18 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2161 ttl=255 time=79801 ms
> 18 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2162 ttl=255 time=79833 ms
> 18 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2163 ttl=255 time=79861 ms
> 18 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2164 ttl=255 time=79895 ms
> 18 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2165 ttl=255 time=79921 ms
> 18 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2166 ttl=255 time=79943 ms
> 18 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2167 ttl=255 time=79972 ms
> ...


Μέσα σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα το latency ανέβηκε σε εξωφρενικές τιμές και σταθεροποιήθηκε στα 80 δευτερόλεπτα!


Το σταμάτησα και αυτά είχαν μπει στην ουρά και συνέχιζαν να μου έρχονται για σχεδόν 2 λεπτά ακόμη! Mέτρησα με το iptraf τα byte και packet rates. Το byte rate δεν ξεπερνάει το 1kb/s ενω τα pps ήταν κολλημένα στο 23 σχεδόν!!!




> Incoming rates:       0.8 kbytes/sec                                                                                             
>                       22.4 packets/sec                                                                                            
> 
>  Outgoing rates:       0.0 kbytes/sec                                                                                             
>                        0.8 packets/sec


Έπειτα έκανα ping flood με μέγεθος πακέτου 1000 (1028) bytes.



> 1008 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2134 ttl=255 time=2632 ms
> 1008 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2135 ttl=255 time=2565 ms
> 1008 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2136 ttl=255 time=2621 ms
> 1008 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2137 ttl=255 time=2571 ms
> 1008 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2138 ttl=255 time=2630 ms
> 1008 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2139 ttl=255 time=2568 ms
> 1008 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2140 ttl=255 time=2620 ms
> 1008 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2141 ttl=255 time=2575 ms
> 1008 bytes from 213.142.128.70: icmp_seq=2142 ttl=255 time=2630 ms
> ...


Τα ping replies ερχόντουσαν 30 φορές πιό γρήγορα παρόλο που ήταν 100 φορές μεγαλύτερα από πριν!  ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΟ!!!

Με το που σταματούσα το ping σταμάταγε και το εισερχομενο traffic σχεδόν αμέσως.
Μετρησα με το iptraf τα rates:




> Incoming rates:      12.9 kbytes/sec                                                                                             
>                       13.0 packets/sec                                                                                            
> 
>  Outgoing rates:      13.5 kbytes/sec                                                                                             
>                       13.6 packets/sec


Βάζω στοιχημα πως αν δεν έπηζε το upload μου, θα κολούσαν τα εισερχόμενα pps στο 23...

Είναι καθαρό QoS αυτό που γίνεται. Μυρίζει από χιλιόμετρα...

Τι κάνουμε τώρα;

----------


## paravoid

Ωπ, καλώς τον  :Smile: 




> Βάζω στοιχημα πως αν δεν έπηζε το upload μου, θα κολούσαν τα εισερχόμενα pps στο 23...


Εγώ πάντως έκανα δοκιμές με ping -f -s 1 από μηχάνημα με bandwidth και έβαλα ένα rule στο firewall ώστε να μην απαντάω εγώ στα pings και γεμίζω την ουρά μου.
Είχα σίγουρα παραπάνω από 23 PPS πάντως (περίπου 30-35). Ίσως έχει σχέση με το πόσο overbooked είναι το DSLAM...



> Τι κάνουμε τώρα;


Ανεβαίνουμε σε 512 ή 1024...

Για τα VoIP πάντως πιθανή λύση είναι η άνοδος του sampling rate αλλά α) ελάχιστα τερματικά το κάνουν β) έρχεται με δυσάρεστες συνέπειες (χαμένο πακέτο = αισθητή απώλεια ήχου, echo κτλ.)

----------


## SakisRouvas

> Τα σενάρια για αυτό είναι, για να ακολουθούνται ή να απορρίπτονται.. Μπορείς λοιπόν να απορρίψεις το σενάριο περί ISP.


το είπα ήδη.



> Ενδεχόμενο σενάριο είναι να είναι αντίστοιχη μετάλλαξη από την νόσο των πουλερικών.. Ίσως να είναι το στέλεχος Ν1 Η2.


Μπράβο   :Thumbsup1:   για το θετικότατο σχόλιο σου. Μετά από τέτοιο σχόλιο θα νιώθεις καλύτερα φαντάζομαι. Εγώ θέλω να το γυρίσει σε κανα PPPoE και να σπάσει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του να ανεβάσει απόδοση.




> Το πρόβλημα εν γένη, είναι εκτεταμένο, και αφορά πολλούς χρήστες. 
> Εγώ αν ήμουν στη θέση του psyxakia, δεν θα έκανα τίποτα από αυτά γιατί έχουν ήδη γίνει τόσο από εκείνον, όσο και από πολλούς χρήστες που έχουν διαβάσει το συγκεκριμένο thread. Στη θέση σου όμως, θα διάβαζα λίγο πιο προσεκτικά το thread, παρά το γεγονός ότι τα post replies έχουν αυξηθεί πάρα πολύ. Ό,τι χρειαστείς από πληροφορίες είμαι στη διάθεση σου, αλλά σε παρακαλώ να μην αποπροσανατόλιζονται από την ουσία του προβλήματος όσοι διαβάζουν το συγκεκριμένο μέρος του forum.


*Βασικά, το ομολογώ οτι δεν μπόρεσα να διαθέσω 2-3 ώρες να διαβάσω 375 posts, αλλά μόνο 60*. Η ουσία είναι να μιζεριάζουμε και να τσιτώνουμε με το "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" ή να βρούμε μια λύση στο πρόβλημα (αν μπορούμε). Γιατί εγώ μόνο για λύσεις εκανα απόπειρα να μιλήσω. Τους δικηγόρους σε ενα καθαρά τέχνικο πρόβλημα άλλος τους ανέφερε.Τελος παντων, δεν θα ασχοληθώ αλλο. Πάτε σε κανα δικηγόρο καλυτερα. 
Δηλώνω κόπωση νωρίς-νωρίς(3ο post).

----------


## paravoid

Πάντως, οι ISPs πρέπει να ναι αρκετά ενοχλημένοι από αυτό.
Ήδη κάποιοι (HOL σίγουρα) πουλάνε VoIP, σύντομα κι άλλοι θα ξεκινήσουν.
Θα κάνουν φασαρία υποθέτω.

Σίγουρα περισσότερη από όση μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας μας...
Όποιος προσπαθήσει πάντως, καλή τύχη και καλό κουράγιο. Ήρωας.
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν το έχω το κουράγιο για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Lefh

> Πάντως, οι ISPs πρέπει να ναι αρκετά ενοχλημένοι από αυτό.
> Ήδη κάποιοι (HOL σίγουρα) πουλάνε VoIP, σύντομα κι άλλοι θα ξεκινήσουν.
> Θα κάνουν φασαρία υποθέτω.
> 
> Σίγουρα περισσότερη από όση μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας μας...
> Όποιος προσπαθήσει πάντως, καλή τύχη και καλό κουράγιο. Ήρωας.
> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν το έχω το κουράγιο για κάτι τέτοιο.


Νομίζω ότι και στα online games θα δημιουργήσει τεράστια προβλήματα (εμένα μου έκανε ήδη) και θα υπάρξουν μαζικές αντιδράσεις.....

Δεν αποκλείω να έγινε και καμια λάθος ρύθμιση στα ATM του ΟΤΕ και να προκλήθηκε από εκεί το πρόβλημα....
Βλέπεις είναι και μερικοί τεχνικοί πολύ τζιμάνια   :Very Happy:

----------


## globalnoise

Προτείνω άμεση αναφορά του προβλήματος στον σύνδεσμο των ISP (δεν θυμάμαι το ακριβές όνομα του) για να δούμε αν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι ή αν κοιμούντε τον ύπνο του δικαίου ακόμα...

Πως θα βρούμε τηλέφωνα-διευθύνσεις?

----------


## trojy

> Ωπ, καλώς τον 
> 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως έκανα δοκιμές με ping -f -s 1 από μηχάνημα με bandwidth και έβαλα ένα rule στο firewall ώστε να μην απαντάω εγώ στα pings και γεμίζω την ουρά μου.
> Είχα σίγουρα παραπάνω από 23 PPS πάντως (περίπου 30-35). Ίσως έχει σχέση με το πόσο overbooked είναι το DSLAM...
> 
> Ανεβαίνουμε σε 512 ή 1024...
> 
> Για τα VoIP πάντως πιθανή λύση είναι η άνοδος του sampling rate αλλά α) ελάχιστα τερματικά το κάνουν β) έρχεται με δυσάρεστες συνέπειες (χαμένο πακέτο = αισθητή απώλεια ήχου, echo κτλ.)


Acinononyx και Paravoid welcome... Αναπάντεχη η συνάντηση. Πέρα από το πόσο "πιταρισμένο" είναι το dslam, έχει να κάνει και με το "προφίλ" που βρίσκεται κάθε χρήστης.
Με το 23 όριο, δεν παίζει τίποτα..Το καλύτερο που έχω δοκιμάσει είναι το g723 με παράλληλη χρήση του Asterisk που δεν σε υποχρεώνει να λαμβάνεις συνεχώς 50pps κολλημένα.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ με 512, συνεχίζω να έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Βέβαια είμαι σε καλύτερη μοίρα από κάτι 1024αρηδες που έχουν χαμηλότερο όριο (30 pps).

----------


## psyxakias

Και εμένα σήμερα με την 512, με έχει ξεσκίσει άσχημα  :Sad:

----------


## trojy

> Μπράβο    για το θετικότατο σχόλιο σου. Μετά από τέτοιο σχόλιο θα νιώθεις καλύτερα φαντάζομαι. Εγώ θέλω να το γυρίσει σε κανα PPPoE και να σπάσει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του να ανεβάσει απόδοση.


Εντάξει.. έχοντας ήδη κάνει 100+ posts σε ένα thread και μόνο, δικαιούμαι να παρεκλίνω και λίγο  :Wink: 
To έχω δοκιμάσει πάντως το PPPoΑ και δεν είδα διαφορά. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ μόνιμα το over Ethernet, αλλά έχω κάνει ουκ ολίγα tests, ιδιαίτερα στην αρχή που άκουγα τον άλλον σαν μαστουρωμένο χωρίς να ξέρω τί γίνεται..





> *Βασικά, το ομολογώ οτι δεν μπόρεσα να διαθέσω 2-3 ώρες να διαβάσω 375 posts, αλλά μόνο 60*. Η ουσία είναι να μιζεριάζουμε και να τσιτώνουμε με το "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" ή να βρούμε μια λύση στο πρόβλημα (αν μπορούμε). Γιατί εγώ μόνο για λύσεις εκανα απόπειρα να μιλήσω. Τους δικηγόρους σε ενα καθαρά τέχνικο πρόβλημα άλλος τους ανέφερε.Τελος παντων, δεν θα ασχοληθώ αλλο. Πάτε σε κανα δικηγόρο καλυτερα. 
> Δηλώνω κόπωση νωρίς-νωρίς(3ο post).


Σκέψου λοιπόν ότι κάποιοι άλλοι έχουν διαβάσει όλα τα posts, και αντιμετωπίζουν αυτό το πρόβλημα από μήνες (1 μήνα και 10 ημέρες προσωπικά) και 2 χρόνια (o psyxakias). Κάνε τον κόπο και αφιέρωσε ένα μισάωρο να διαβάσεις τα πιο βασικά posts..
Θα παρατηρήσεις ότι : 
1. Δεν είναι τεχνικό πρόβλημα, αλλά ηθελημένος περιορισμός- τύπου QOS - από τον ΟΤΕ.
2. Παρά τις όποιες ενέργειες δεν υπάρχει η βούληση να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.
3. Δεν περιορίζεται στις 256/384 συνδέσεις.

Το τί θα κάνουμε; Εγώ προσωπικά, θα κάνω ό,τι χρειαστεί για να λυθεί μία για πάντα αυτό το πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει καλύτερο Internet και θα το έχουμε ;-)

----------


## anon

> Το καλύτερο που έχω δοκιμάσει είναι το g723 με παράλληλη χρήση του Asterisk που δεν σε υποχρεώνει να λαμβάνεις συνεχώς 50pps κολλημένα.
> 
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ με 512, συνεχίζω να έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Βέβαια είμαι σε καλύτερη μοίρα από κάτι 1024αρηδες που έχουν χαμηλότερο όριο (30 pps).


Αν μπορείς δοκίμασε το G723 που έχει 30ms framerate (δηλαδή θέλει 33pps για να παίζει άψογα). Μόνο που για το asterisk δεν έχω τέτοιον codec. Κάποια IP Phones (όπως το GrandStream) το υποστηρίζουν ενγενώς.

EDIT: Μου φαίνεται ότι η επόμενη επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας θα πρέπει να γίνει με αντικείμενο - στόχο την ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας (ή καλύτερα την ανυπαρξία ποιότητας) και φραγές οποιουδήποτε τυπου που δεν είναι ορισμένες και δημοσιοποιημένες εκ των προτέρων. Αν μπορούμε τεχνικά να τεκμηριώσουμε κάτι τέτοιο, νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και σχετική κοινοτική οδηγία για την προστασία του καταναλωτή.

----------


## trojy

> Αν μπορείς δοκίμασε το G723 που έχει 30ms framerate (δηλαδή θέλει 33pps για να παίζει άψογα). Μόνο που για το asterisk δεν έχω τέτοιον codec. Κάποια IP Phones (όπως το GrandStream) το υποστηρίζουν ενγενώς.
> 
> EDIT: Μου φαίνεται ότι η επόμενη επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας θα πρέπει να γίνει με αντικείμενο - στόχο την ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας (ή καλύτερα την ανυπαρξία ποιότητας) και φραγές οποιουδήποτε τυπου που δεν είναι ορισμένες και δημοσιοποιημένες εκ των προτέρων. Αν μπορούμε τεχνικά να τεκμηριώσουμε κάτι τέτοιο, νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και σχετική κοινοτική οδηγία για την προστασία του καταναλωτή.


To έχω δοκιμάσει με g723, και δεν έπαιζε ικανοποιητικά. Ανέβαζε ping, και το έχανα. Θα σου στείλω PM, που το βρήκα (πρέπει να το ψάξω λίγο). 
Τεχνικά, μπορεί να αποδειχτεί. Από αυτά που μου είπε φίλος μου δικηγόρος, χρειάζεται απλά να δείξουμε ότι μας είχαν υποσχεθεί μία υπηρεσία, ή είχαν αφήσει να εννοηθεί ότι παρέχεται μία υπηρεσία, που τελικά είτε δεν έγινε η παροχή της ή ήταν κακής ποιότητας..

Κάποια στιγμή, πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε να μαζεύουμε διαφημίσεις (από το Internet/ Tv/ Radio). 
Νομίζω ότι ο χρόνος που έχουν στον ΟΤΕ και τους λοιπούς ISPs έχει περιοριστεί αρκετά. Αν ξεκινήσει μία τέτοια διαδικασία, δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει, ακόμα και αν λύσουν το πρόβλημα την ίδια μέρα.

----------


## sdiama

Επειδή πιάσαμε τη συζήτηση για codecs... από προσωπική εμπειρία μόνο με ένα codec έχω πράγματι καλή ποιότητα επικοινωνίας και αυτό είναι το G721. Δυστυχώς είναι shareware. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για Asterisk θα πρέπει ν'αγοραστεί και βρίσκεται ενσωματωμένο μόνο σε shareware IP-Phones, ή σε hardware IP-Phones.

- Ποιότητα ήχου καλή. Οχι πολύ καλή - απλά καλή, αλλά απόλυτα αποδεκτή.
- Πολύ μικρή κατανάλωση bandwidth (4-5 kb)
- Καλή απόδοση με μικρό latency σε ομιλίες κοντά στο μισάωρο. Από εκεί και πέρα το latency μεγαλώνει και φτάνει μέχρι και 7 sec (max) μετρημένο με τον συνομιλητή. Αυτό βέβαια σε νορμάλ ώρες, γιατί έχω παρατηρήσει ότι σταδιακά από το απόγευμα και μετά το latency μεγαλώνει και η ποιότητα πέφτει έτσι ώστε μετά τις 7-8 το απόγευμα να είναι αδύνατη η επικοινωνία.

----------


## sdiama

Ξέχασα ν'αναφέρω ότι τα παραπάνω αναφέρονται σε ομιλίες που είχα, με τον γάιδαρο ανοιχτό και upload limit στα 3 kb περίπου.

----------


## anon

Πρώτα απο όλα το G721 είναι 32Κbps ADPCM. Και γενικά είναι περίεργο να έχεις 4-5 kb bandwidth. Αυτο μπορείς να το επιτύχεις μόνο, εαν έχεις silence suppresion και εκείνη την στιγμή που μετράς, δεν μιλάς  :Very Happy: 

Ειδικά για το G721, το καλύτερο που μπορείς να επιτύχεις είναι περίπου 12-14Kbps με silence suppresion και με compressed RTP. Το οποίο όμως δεν παίζει παντού (πχ asterisk). Αρα χωρίς silence suppresion/compressed rtp θα πιάνεις 55Kbps περίπου...

VoIP Calculator

----------


## frap

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο ένας σας μετρά σε kΒITS per second και ο άλλος σε kByte per second...

Και επί της ουσίας λέτε το ίδιο πράγμα   :Very Happy:

----------


## paravoid

> Αν μπορείς δοκίμασε το G723 που έχει 30ms framerate (δηλαδή θέλει 33pps για να παίζει άψογα). Μόνο που για το asterisk δεν έχω τέτοιον codec. Κάποια IP Phones (όπως το GrandStream) το υποστηρίζουν ενγενώς.





> g723   gsm  ulaw  alaw  g726 adpcm  slin lpc10  g729 speex  ilbc
>    g723     -    24     5     5    22     6     4    23    79   124    68


Γιατί δεν έχεις g723 στο *;

BTW,:



> NumTxFrames Number of frames per outbound audio RTP packet. For G.711 and G.729
> codecs, a frame is 10 ms. Cisco recommends that you use the default value.
> Valid values are 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6.
> Value type: Integer.
> Default value: 2


Α και pps-aside, το speex έχει την καλύτερη ποιότητα από τα low-bandwidth codecs σε μένα.

----------


## psyxakias

Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον η συζήτηση για τα codecs (και με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα προσωπικά) αλλά θα πρότεινα να γινόταν σε ξεχωριστό thread, έτσι ώστε να μην ξεφεύγουμε από την ουσία του προβλήματος που είναι ο μικρός αριθμός πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο που λαμβάνουμε και προκαλούνται διάφορα προβλήματα.

----------


## Lefh

Παιδιά σήμερα η γραμμή έγινε 512....
Καμία σχέση με την 384   :Thumbsup1:  

Κατέβασμα με 50 Κ/Δευτερόλπετο σταθερά (πριν ήμουν στα 30), το Voipbuster παίζει άψογα και το Counter Strike Source, απλά πετάει....
Ping sto CS Source 30 με 50 ms κάτω   :Worthy:  

Αυριο θα κάνω tests για packet limting και θα ενημερώσω....
Πάντως με μια πρώτη εντύπωση η αλλαγή ήταν εντυπωσιακή σε όλα τα επίπεδα....
Μακάρι να κρατήσει   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να αναβαθμίσουμε σε 512 για μην έχουμε "κόφτη". Ποιός μας εγγυάται ότι δεν θα γίνει αυτό αυριο-μεθάυριο και στην 512?

Νομίζω ότι κάτι πρεπει να γίνει για αυτή την ιστορία.

Τι επιλογές υπάρχουν;

----------


## gbil

Τελικά εμένα σίγουρα λειτουργεί σωστά αυτή την στιγμή. Το skype παίζει μια χαρά σε αντίθεση με τα κολλήματα που έκανε πριν και μπορώ να κάνω ping άνετα με λογικά αποτελέσματα κατά την διάρκεια συνομιλίας. 
Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έκανε η Forthnet ή ο OTE από προχθές που διαμαρτυρήθηκα αλλά σίγουρα κάτι έγινε.

----------


## paravoid

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να αναβαθμίσουμε σε 512 για μην έχουμε "κόφτη". Ποιός μας εγγυάται ότι δεν θα γίνει αυτό αυριο-μεθάυριο και στην 512?
> 
> Νομίζω ότι κάτι πρεπει να γίνει για αυτή την ιστορία.
> 
> Τι επιλογές υπάρχουν;


Μα τι άλλο; Να βάλεις 1024/256  :Laughing: 
Εγώ το ζήτησα σήμερα πάντως.

Άντε, περιμένουμε LLU από τους παρόχους τώρα, να τελειώνουμε. Ξέρω πως θα δώσουν 2-3 σίγουρα.

----------


## psyxakias

> Παιδιά σήμερα η γραμμή έγινε 512....
> Καμία σχέση με την 384


Εμένα μετά τις 14 ημέρες η 512 έγινε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τα ίδια χάλια με την 384 στα πακέτα. Οπότε μην βιάζεσαι...




> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να αναβαθμίσουμε σε 512 για μην έχουμε "κόφτη". Ποιός μας εγγυάται ότι δεν θα γίνει αυτό αυριο-μεθάυριο και στην 512?


Κανένας απολύτως, αφού μάλιστα ξεκίνησε ΗΔΗ το πρόβλημα στις 512, εμένα έχει 40-50 pps αντί για 30 pps που είχα στην 384.

----------


## Achille

> Acinononyx και Paravoid welcome... Αναπάντεχη η συνάντηση.


Χε  :Smile: 

Και ψάχναμε πριν καμιά βδομάδα με τον paravoid να βρούμε γιατί δεν λειτουργεί το QoS που είχαμε βάλει στη γραμμή του και τρώγαμε το lag της αρκούδας στο voip, και τραβάγαμε τα μαλλιά μας...

Που να φανταστούμε ότι στον ΟΤΕ QoS = DoS ...

----------


## psyxakias

Από σήμερα εγώ ξεκινάω και tests στα ICMPs (πέρα από τα UDPs) και στο μεταξύ ακόμα περιμένω τηλεφώνημα από τους τεχνικούς του DSLAM.

----------


## dpetka2001

ρε παιδια με ποιον τροπο στελνετε πακετα στον υπολογιστη σας με ρυθμο μεγαλυτερο απο οτι αντεχει η γραμμη ωστε να δει κανεις που εφαρμοζεται ο κοφτης?? ειδα τη μεθοδολογια του psyxakia αλλα δε λεει κατι γι'αυτο...μονο πως μπορεις να τα μετρησεις...ευχαριστω...

----------


## PrOzAk

> Χε 
> 
> Και ψάχναμε πριν καμιά βδομάδα με τον paravoid να βρούμε γιατί δεν λειτουργεί το QoS που είχαμε βάλει στη γραμμή του και τρώγαμε το lag της αρκούδας στο voip, και τραβάγαμε τα μαλλιά μας...
> 
> Που να φανταστούμε ότι στον ΟΤΕ QoS = DoS ...


Πες τα να μην τους παρει ο διαολος...Μεχρι και refresh στην λιστα με τους server του cs:source και τρωω ενα dos apo to dslam μεχρι και την συνδεση μου ριχνει.Οπως αλλωστε και με το azureus...ναι μεν κατεβαζω με 5κ συνολο δεν μπορω να ανοιξω ουτε explorer λογω των πολλων συνδεσεων και των μικρων πακετων. :Evil:

----------


## dkounal

Να μαζέψω λίγω τα πράγματα γιατί σύντομα θα γίνει never ending thread...

Λίγη θεωρία για αρχή. (Απλά, χονδρικά, για να καταλάβαινει και ο μη σχετικός τι λέμε.)
Όταν είναι να σταλεί κάποια πληροφορία σε δίκτυο ακολουθείται η εξής διαδικασία:
1. Η πληροφορία πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί σε μια διάταξη που λέγεται πακέτο και περιέχει την πληροφορία, τον αποστολέα, τον παραλήπτη, και κάποιες άλλες πληροφορίες για την αποστολή.
2. Εάν το μεγεθος της πακέτου είναι μεγαλύτερο από το όριο που το ονομαζουμε MTU τότε η πληροφορία μεταφέρεται σε περισσότερα του ενός πακέτα. Στο ADSL το MTU συνήθως είναι 1500 bytes, δηλαδή το μέγιστο μέγεθος πακέτου είναι 1500 bytes
3. Συνήθως μια εφαρμογή που είναι time-critical προτιμά να στέλνει συνεχώς μικρή ποσότητα πληροφορίας πχ παιχνίδια, voip, remote-desktop,κλπ, άρα και μικρά πακέτα, ενώ μια εφαρμογή που δεν την ενδιαφέρει η καλυστέρηση μαζεύει πληροφορία σε μεγάλα πακέτα, πχ downloading, web browsing, mail downloading, κλπ

Τα πακέτα σχετίζονται με το bandwidth της γραμμής (384,512,1024) μας με τον εξής τύπο (εάν δεχτούμε ότι για ένα επιλεγμένο χρονικό διάστημα όλα τα πακέτα που δεχόμαστε έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος):

bandwidth γραμμής=αριθμός πακέτων Χ (μέγεθος πακέτου + επιβάρυνση σηματοδοσίας πρωτοκόλλων IP,ADSL,ATM,PPP)

Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι όσο μικρότερο μέγεθος πακέτα χρησιμοποιούμε τόσο χάνουμε σε ωφέλημο bandwidth λόγω της σηματοδοσίας των πρωτοκόλλων για κάθε πακέτο. Απλα τώρα εάν σε μια γραμμή κάνουμε download με 21ΚΒ/sec τοτε χονδρικά μπορούμε να λάβουμε:
10 πακέτα των 2100 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
20 πακέτα των 1000 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
40 πακέτα των 450 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
80 πακέτα των 150 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
150 πακέτα των 50 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο κ.ο.κ

*Το πρόβλημα το οποίο κουβεντάζουμε έχει να κάνει με την εμφάνιση ενός περιορισμού στο αριθμό των πακέτων που μπορούμε να λάβουμε με την ADSL γραμμή μας ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους αυτών.*
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν αυτός ο περιορισμός είναι 30πακέτα/δεπτερόλεπτο τότε μπορούμε να έχουμε download ενδεικτικά:
Με πακέτα των 0 bytes πληροφορίας = 0.8ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 36 bytes πληροφορίας = 1.8ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 100 bytes πληροφορίας = 3.7ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 164 bytes πληροφορίας = 5.6ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 228 bytes πληροφορίας = 7.5ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 484 bytes πληροφορίας = 15ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 996 bytes πληροφορίας = 30ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 1472 bytes πληροφορίας = 43.9ΚΒ/sec
To τελευταίο δεν το λαμβάνουμε ποτέ σε μια 384 γραμμή γιατί ξεπερνουμε το bandwidth της γραμμής.
*
Προσοχή: δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή κατεβάζετε (web download) με πχ 30ΚΒ/sec ότι χρησιμοποιούνται πακέτα των 512 Bytes.  Απλά, το πιο πιθανό είστε σε ένα DSLAM με πολυ΄φορτωμένη γραμμή.*

Η υπαρξη περιορισμού πακέτων εχει πολλές παρενέργιες:
1. Δεν παίζουν εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν πολλά και μικρά πακέτα.
2. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει πλήρη χρήση του bandwidth της γραμμής εάν χρησιμοποιούνται μικρά πακέτα.
3. Μπορεί κάποιος κακόβουλος να στέλνει στο router σας 30 πακέτα των 0 Bytes ανα δεπτερόλεπτο και απλά η γραμμή σας με ένα <1ΚΒ/sec flood είναι αδύνατο να χρησιμοποιηθεί από εσάς.

Επίσης, στη σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ δεν περιλαμβάνεται περιορισμός πακέτων αλλά μόνο περιορισμός bandwidth, αρα αυτό ή θεωρείται βλάβη ή θεωρείται παράβαση της σύμβασης.

Συγκεκριμένα, όμως το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεται έχει συνοπτικά τα εξής:
1. Το πρόβλημα αφορά τεκμηριωμένα μέχρι στιγμής UDP πακέτα. Πιθανό, είναι να συμβαίνει και σε ICMP & TCP πακέτα, αναμένονται αποτελέσματα δοκιμών
2. Αφορά περιορισμό εισερχόμενων UDP πακέτων και ισχύει για όλες τις ταχύτητες 1024/512/384 και συμβαίνει τόσο σε PPPoATM όσο και σε PPPoE
3. Δεν είναι συγκεκριμένος αριθμός πακέτων και φαίνεται να σχετίζεται με DSLAM ή με ΑΤΜ δίκτυο
4. Δεν συμβαίνει όλες τις ημέρες ή ώρες της ημέρας
5. Γίνεται με τουλάχιστον 3 διαφορετικές εταιρίες ADSL routers 
6. Συμβαίνει σίγουρα με ISP forthnet/HOL/ACN/ΟΤΕnet/Tellas και γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (+χονδρικώς αγορασμένες)
7. Δεν αφορά μόνο εφαρμογές VoIP. Δεν παίζουν εφαρμογές π.χ.Netop School, παιχνίδια που βασίζονται σε UDP επικοινωνία. Εάν σε voip παιζουν μόνο codecs με 30ms frames πχ. G723, iLBC και δεν παίζουν άλλα codecs όπως G711, G729, G726 τότε σχεδόν σίγουρα συμβαίνει και σε έσάς.
8. Μπορείτε να το ελέγξετε εάν συμβαίνει (Thanks psyxakias) : http://www.psyxakias.com/adslgr/pps-tutorial.gif
9. Πιθανώς να οφείλεται σε ρύθμιση της χωρητικότητας των ATM (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=325)
10. Καλό είναι να εάν δηλώσετε την βλάβη στο 121 να την περιγραψετε σαφώς γιατί θα βρεθείτε να πληρώνετε "άσκοπη μετάβαση τεχνικού". Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος κέντρικά και όχι από τα κατά τόπους κέντρα διαχείρησης ADSL του ΟΤΕ

Τα παραπάνω προκύπτουν από προσωπικές μετρήσεις, αναφορές στο forum από μετρήσεις που έγιναν από άλλους πλην εμού και από αναφορές από άλλους χρήστες.

Χρήσιμα posts:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=13
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=45
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=63
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...8&postcount=76
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...1&postcount=91
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=117
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=123
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=128
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=181
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=288
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=289
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=290
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=297
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=298
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=331

edit: Προσθήκη της Τellas+

----------


## dkounal

Ελαβα επίσημη απάντηση από την HOL.
Μου αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός πακέτων από μέρους της και με παραπέμπει στον ΟΤΕ.

Από τον ΟΤΕ, τους πήρα σήμερα και όταν τους θύμισα ότι η σύμβαση μου λέει ότι πρέπει εντός δύο εργασίμων ημερών ο ΟΤΕ να μου κοινοποιήσει τι ακριβώς γίνεται, μάλλον αγχωθηκαν (είχαν περάσει 5 ημέρες)
Με πήρε υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ από το κέντρο διαχείρησης και του περιέγραψα το πρόβλημα μου ξανά. Επέμεινα ότι προσωπικά δεν έχω λόγο να ξαναπάρω κανένα στην Αθήνα από τους αναφερθέντες ως "ρουτάδες" του ΟΤΕ και εγώ θέλω ή λύση του προβλήματος ή μια γραπτή απάντηση για τη φύση του προβλήματος. Τελικά περιμένω από Δευτέρα να το δει και κάποιος από εκεί με στόχο να πάρω μια γραπτή απάντηση εάν δεν λυθεί.
Να θυμίσω ότι στην τελευταία επικοινωνία μου με κάποιον από τους ρουτάδες του ΟΤΕ, ο εν λόγο κύριος αρνιόταν την υπαρξη του προβλήματος και την περιέγραφε σαν θέμα bandwidth γραμμής. Σε επιμονή μου όμως να το έχω γραπτώς σφυριζε αμέριμνα.

----------


## globalnoise

Από τηλέφωνο δεν πιστεύω να βγάλουμε άκρη, ας αρχίσουν οι αλληλογραφίες...

----------


## Navigator

> Ελαβα επίσημη απάντηση από την HOL.
> Μου αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός πακέτων από μέρους της και με παραπέμπει στον ΟΤΕ.


Aπο τη αρχή που λέγαμε οτι κάτι τρέχει με το ΟΤΕ εδώ μας έλεγαν συνωμοσιολόγούς.Τώρα το πράγμα δεν μπορεί να κρυφτεί.
Εμένα σε κάτι δοκιμές που έκανα με Skype και Voipbuster επεφτε συνέχεια το wan και το led γινόταν κόκκινο.Αλλά μόνο με αυτά κανένα άλλο πρόγραμμα δεν κατάφερε να μου ρίξει τη γραμμή.Και οχι μόνο μια φορά.Βέβαια μπορεί να μην έχει σχέση αλλά σίγουρα δεν ήταν τυχαίο.
Το μόνο σίγουρο ειναι οτί για το ΟΤΕ το να μη δουλέυει το voip μόνο καλό ειναι...

----------


## psyxakias

> 1. Το πρόβλημα αφορά τεκμηριωμένα μέχρι στιγμής UDP πακέτα.


Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος σε αυτό, νομίζω πως επηρρεάζει και τα TCP και τα ICMP απλώς τα TCP λόγω των acknowledges χαμηλώνουν ταχύτητα και δεν "μπουκώνει" η γραμμή. Θα το δούμε και αυτό τις επόμενες μέρες..



> 6. Συμβαίνει σίγουρα με ISP forthnet/HOL/ACN και γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (+χονδρικώς αγορασμένες)


Και με OTEnet διαπιστωμένα..


Συγχαρητήρια για το χρόνο σου να συγκεντρώσεις τα posts  :Smile: 





> Από τηλέφωνο δεν πιστεύω να βγάλουμε άκρη, ας αρχίσουν οι αλληλογραφίες...


Προς τα εκεί αρχίζω και εγώ πλέον να οδηγούμαι εφ'όσον με αγνοούν και δεν με καλούν καν από το DSLAM όπως έχω ζητήσει 3 φορές. Γενικότερα ενώ έχω δηλώσει τη βλάβη και έχω πάρει 6 φορές τηλέφωνο, δεν με καλεί κανείς πίσω. Οπότε προβλέπω να πέσουν "αλληλογραφίες" αρχικά προς ΟΤΕ και μετά ΕΕΤΤ, ΥΜΕ, ΙΝΚΑ, ΣτΠ κλπ






> Εμένα σε κάτι δοκιμές που έκανα με Skype και Voipbuster επεφτε συνέχεια το wan και το led γινόταν κόκκινο.


Μήπως ο router σου κάνει αυτόματο έλεγχο κάθε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα να δει αν δεν είσαι πλέον online για να κάνει reconnect; Λόγω της υπερβολικής αύξησης των pings, οι περισσότεροι routers νομίζουν ότι είμαστε disconnected και κάνουν disconnect/reconnect. Εγώ για αυτό το λόγο έχω εντελώς απομονώσει τον router λόγω ότι κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές κάθε ώρα και τις καταγράφω σε αρχείο... να δούμε πως θα τις αμφισβητήσουν όταν μάλιστα την ίδια στιγμή σε ISDN έχει καταγραφεί πως δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.




> Το μόνο σίγουρο ειναι οτί για το ΟΤΕ το να μη δουλέυει το voip μόνο καλό ειναι...


Εγώ συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι δεν το κάνει γι'αυτό το λόγο ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά anyway θα δούμε...

----------


## Nik0s

> Να μαζέψω λίγω τα πράγματα γιατί σύντομα θα γίνει never ending thread...
> 1. Το πρόβλημα αφορά τεκμηριωμένα μέχρι στιγμής UDP πακέτα. Πιθανό, είναι να συμβαίνει και σε ICMP & TCP πακέτα, αναμένονται αποτελέσματα δοκιμών
> 2. Αφορά περιορισμό εισερχόμενων UDP πακέτων και ισχύει για όλες τις ταχύτητες 1024/512/384 και συμβαίνει τόσο σε PPPoATM όσο και σε PPPoE
> 3. Δεν είναι συγκεκριμένος αριθμός πακέτων και φαίνεται να σχετίζεται με DSLAM ή με ΑΤΜ δίκτυο
> 4. Δεν συμβαίνει όλες τις ημέρες ή ώρες της ημέρας
> 5. Γίνεται με τουλάχιστον 3 διαφορετικές εταιρίες ADSL routers 
> 6. Συμβαίνει σίγουρα με ISP forthnet/HOL/ACN/ΟΤΕnet και γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (+χονδρικώς αγορασμένες)
> 7. Δεν αφορά μόνο εφαρμογές VoIP. Δεν παίζουν εφαρμογές π.χ.Netop School, παιχνίδια που βασίζονται σε UDP επικοινωνία. Εάν σε voip παιζουν μόνο codecs με 30ms frames πχ. G723, iLBC και δεν παίζουν άλλα codecs όπως G711, G729, G726 τότε σχεδόν σίγουρα συμβαίνει και σε έσάς.
> 8. Μπορείτε να το ελέγξετε εάν συμβαίνει (Thanks psyxakias) : http://www.psyxakias.com/adslgr/pps-tutorial.gif
> ...


Να σημειωθεί ότι είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα (ISP Tellas) *μέχρις ότου έκανα αναβάθμιση της γραμμής ADSL του ΟΤΕ από 384 σε 512*. Μετά από αυτό το πρόβλημα ως δια μαγείας χάθηκε.

Είχα γράψει τότε ένα μικρό προγραμματάκι που μετρούσε τα pps σε real-time από το αντίστοιχο API των Windows. Τα avergage pps (αθροιστικά TCP και UDP) σε μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα φαίνεται να μη ξεπερνούσαν τα 25 (εκτός από στιμιαία peaks) είτε παιζόταν κάποιο παιχνίδι σε UDP, είτε με το skype είτε σε TCP download.

Όταν άλλαξα το MTU από 1500 σε 576 φάνηκε ότι το throughput έπεσε στα μισά, ενώ τα τα pps παρέμειναν 25. Σημειώνω ότι σε μια γραμμή 384, 25 pps * MTU(=1500) =37,5 Kb/s που είναι περίπου το μέγιστο θεωρητικό bandwidth μαζί με τα overheads.

Εκ πρώτης, φαίνεται ότι πιθανόν να υπάρχει κάποιο shaping από τον ΟΤΕ σε κορεσμένα VPs. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί βέβαια ότι σε επικοινωνία μου με το BBRAS της Θεσσαλονικης ο υπάλληλος εκεί ήταν κάθετος ότι κάτι τέτοιο δε συμαβάινει. Υπάρχει όμως και κάτι στην όλη ιστορία που δεν μου κολλάει, μάλλον γιατί δεν γνωρίζω 100% την λειτουργία του ATM πρωτοκόλλου και το PPPoA/E encapsulation. Αντιμετωπίζεται το κάθε Ethernet/IP frame ως ξεχωριστή οντότητα από το ATM ή υπάρχει serialisation του TCP/IP data stream. Γιατί στην δεύτερη περίπτωση θα είναι αδύνατο για τον ΟΤΕ να επιβάλλει cell based traffic shaping που να μετραφράζεται σε pps cap σε επίπεδο TCP/IP. Κοινώς, στην περίπτωση αυτή, το 25 pps @ 1500 μετραφράζεται ως 25 * 1500 / 53 = 700 (περίπου) cells/sec. Οπότε με serialisation και 700 cells/sec δεν μπορείς να έχεις UDP cap στα 25 pps. Γνωρίζει κανείς να απαντήσει;

----------


## trojy

> Να σημειωθεί ότι είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα (ISP Tellas) *μέχρις ότου έκανα αναβάθμιση της γραμμής ADSL του ΟΤΕ από 384 σε 512*. Μετά από αυτό το πρόβλημα ως δια μαγείας χάθηκε.
> Είχα γράψει τότε ένα μικρό προγραμματάκι που μετρούσε τα pps σε real-time από το αντίστοιχο API των Windows. Τα avergage pps (αθροιστικά TCP και UDP) σε μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα φαίνεται να μη ξεπερνούσαν τα 25 (εκτός από στιμιαία peaks) είτε παιζόταν κάποιο παιχνίδι σε UDP, είτε με το skype είτε σε TCP download.


Νίκο, στείλε μου σε παρακαλώ ό,τι στοιχεία εχεις για την Tellas. 
Επίσης, αν θεωρείς χρήσιμο το προγραμματάκι και μπορείς να το μοιραστείς, είμαστε αρκετοί διαθέσιμοι για δοκιμές...

Εγώ δεν χρειαζόμουν 512, αλλά με υποχρέωσαν με την "βαριά αμέλεια" τους να κάνω αναβάθμιση. Πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου μέχρι να μπει όριο σε όλες τις 512, (ήδη έχει μπει σε αρκετές).

----------


## iguanasgr

exo tellas kai exo to idio provlima edo kai mia evdomada peripou kai oxi tipota allo den mporo na pai3o kai on line laggaro trella

----------


## john2gr

if (users_location == Ellada)
online_gaming != lagless

Τι ψάχνετε τώρα.............και που να δείτε όταν μπουν κι οι φοιτητές τι θα γίνει στα DSLAM's,τότε θα πέσει το τρελό το γέλιο.

----------


## psyxakias

> Είχα γράψει τότε ένα μικρό προγραμματάκι που μετρούσε τα pps σε real-time από το αντίστοιχο API των Windows.


Υπάρχει αυτό ακόμα;




> Να σημειωθεί ότι είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα (ISP Tellas) *μέχρις ότου έκανα αναβάθμιση της γραμμής ADSL του ΟΤΕ από 384 σε 512*. Μετά από αυτό το πρόβλημα ως δια μαγείας χάθηκε.


Άρα μιλάμε πλέον για ACN/FORTHnet/HOL/OTEnet/Tellas που δείχνει πως δεν είναι το πρόβλημα των ISPs.. Πόσο πρόσφατα έκανες την αναβάθμιση, γιατί και εμένα ως δια μαγείας χάθηκε το πρόβλημα για ακριβώς 14 μέρες μετά την αναβάθμιση, μετά επανεμφανίστηκε.

----------


## psyxakias

> if (users_location == Ellada)
> online_gaming != lagless


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν είναι μόνο το gaming... Εμένα το πρόβλημα με ενοχλεί έντονα σε: α) VoIP, β) SSH και τελευταίο το gaming.

Ενώ είμαι εντελώς idle, αν κάνω ένα copy/paste σε SSH/TELNET session (κάτι που κάνω ιδιαίτερα συχνά, πχ μια λίστα με 200 IPs), νεκρώνει η γραμμή (σηκώνει τρελά pings) και το κάνει σιγά-σιγά γραμμή/γραμμή επειδή στέλνει/λαμβάνει μικρά TCP πακέτα. Κάτι που ΔΕΝ παθαίνω τα βράδια και δεν πάθαινα τις πρώτες 2 εβδομάδες τις 512 (καθώς και το πρώτο 2-3μηνο τις 384). Γι'αυτό μάλιστα πιστεύω πως το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ είναι μόνο στα UDP αλλά σε όλων των ειδών τα πακέτα, ακόμα και στα TCP.

Αυτό που προς το παρόν που ψάχνω είναι να βρω έναν TCP flooder για να κάνω στατιστική και στα TCP μου, πέρα από τα UDP (που είναι ξεκάθαρο πλέον το πρόβλημα). Μάλιστα ενώ γνωρίζω utils που κάνουν generate TCP-SYN πακέτων, δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο γιατί θα υπάρξει από τον ΟΤΕ η δικαιολογία ότι προσπαθώ να ανοίξω πολλές connections. *Αυτό λοιπόν που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να βρω (ή να φτιάξω με λίγη βοήθεια στη C) ένα util που θα κάνει establish μία(1) TCP connection (με χρήση ενός daemon) και θα στέλνει συνεχόμενα πακέτα ορισμένων bytes για δοκιμές. Αν έχει κανείς καμμιά ιδέα, παρακαλώ στείλτε μου PM.*

ΥΣ: Ευχαριστώ τον ReverseR μου που υπενθύμισε το netcat για δοκιμές σε TCP πακέτα.

----------


## globalnoise

> Γι'αυτό μάλιστα πιστεύω πως το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ είναι μόνο στα UDP αλλά σε όλων των ειδών τα πακέτα, ακόμα και στα TCP.


Το έχω πει από την αρχή οτι είναι σε όλων των ειδών τα πακέτα αφού εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τα tcp μιας και τα udp δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ συχνά...

----------


## psyxakias

> Το έχω πει από την αρχή οτι είναι σε όλων των ειδών τα πακέτα αφού εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τα tcp μιας και τα udp δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ συχνά...


Σε τι είδους εφαρμογές σου προκαλεί πρόβλημα με τα TCP πακέτα (πέρα από SSH/TELNET που έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ); Γενικότερα θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα να συγκεντρώσουμε εφαρμογές (ειδικά TCP-based) που παρουσιάζουν σοβαρά προβλήματα λόγω τις μειωμένης απόδοσης πακέτων. Με άλλα λόγια, ποιες εφαρμογές χρειάζονται μικρά συνεχόμενα πακέτα πέρα από VoIP/P2P;

----------


## iguanasgr

Παιδια επειδη εχω χασει λιγο την μπαλα και δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω και τους ορισμους των λεξεων που λετε το προβλημα δημιουργητε μονο απο εφαρμογες που χρησιμοποιουν μικρα συνεχομενα πακετα με αποτελεσμα να floodαρει η γραμμη? Και το προβλημα υπαρχει μονο σε οσους ειναι πανω σε Siemens? Αυτοι που ειναι σε intracom εχουν προβλημα? Αν μπορει καποιος να το εξηγησει με λιγο πιο απλο λεξιλογιο γιατι πολλα παιδια δεν γνωριζουν τους ορισμους και χανομαστε (δεν ειμαστε ολοι αποφοιτοι πληροφορικης  :Smile:  )

----------


## cassidy

Παιδιά για τα packets per second δοκιμάστε το all seeing eye
http://videogames.yahoo.com/multiplayer
Κανονικά είναι game browser αλλά κάπου έχει και μια τέτοια λειτουργία.

Πηγαίνετε options >>> network >>> auto detect settings
Εκεί αλλάζει δεδομένα με κάποιο δικό τους server αν θυμάμαι καλά και σου βγάζει τα αποτελέσματα (μεταξύ των οποίων και τα packets per second).

Όσο το χρησιμοποιούσα ήταν αξιόπιστο (τα αποτελέσματα που έβγαζε συμβάδιζαν με τα προβλήματα που συναντούσα).

Άλλος τρόπος να δεις τι γίνεται στην πράξη είναι παίζοντας κάποιο παιχνίδι.
Ακολουθεί ένας τρόπος για παιχνίδια που βασίζονται στη μηχανή του quake III (γιατί με αυτά έχω ασχοληθεί), ενώ τα περισσότερα παιχνίδια έχουν τέτοιες λειτουργίες, απλώς πρέπει να τσεκάρετε το manual.

To έχω δοκιμάσει σε quake 3, medal of honor, call of duty

1) Αρχικά μπαίνετε σε ένα server με πολύ κόσμο (γιατί με 2 άτομα δε παράγεται η απαραίτητη κίνηση, τους servers τους βρίσκει κανείς με το ASE, αυτή είναι η δουλειά του)
2) Κατεβάζετε τη κονσόλα του παιχνιδιού και γράφετε 
/cg_lagometer 1
Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να εμφανιστεί μια χρήσιμη γραφική παράσταση του lag που έχετε, των χαμένων πακέτων κτλ κτλ
3) Με 
/cl_maxpacket 30
Ορίζεις τα maxpackets στα 30.
Παίζοντας με αυτήν την τιμή μπορείς να δεις ζωντανά τί γίνεται με το lag και τα χαμένα πακέτα από το lagometer.

Πάντως εδώ στο Γαλάτσι τα πακέτα έχουν πέσει κάτω από τα 15 πια, η κατάσταση είναι ανυπόφορη κι έχω σταματήσει να ασχολούμαι. Προς το παρόν δεν έχω σκοπό να δώσω περισσότερα στον ΟΤΕ για 512 γραμμή.




> Παιδια επειδη εχω χασει λιγο την μπαλα και δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω και τους ορισμους των λεξεων που λετε το προβλημα δημιουργητε μονο απο εφαρμογες που χρησιμοποιουν μικρα συνεχομενα πακετα με αποτελεσμα να floodαρει η γραμμη? Και το προβλημα υπαρχει μονο σε οσους ειναι πανω σε Siemens? Αυτοι που ειναι σε intracom εχουν προβλημα? Αν μπορει καποιος να το εξηγησει με λιγο πιο απλο λεξιλογιο γιατι πολλα παιδια δεν γνωριζουν τους ορισμους και χανομαστε (δεν ειμαστε ολοι αποφοιτοι πληροφορικης  )


To πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται και σε INTRACOM και σε SIEMENS, εμφανίζεται όπου υπάρχουν πηγμένα DSLAMs, δηλαδή στις περιοχές που ο ΟΤΕ έχει δεχθεί περισσότερους χρήστες από όσους θα έπρεπε με αποτέλεσμα σε ώρες αιχμης (και μη) η απόδοση της γραμμής να είναι από μέτρια έως άθλια.
Οπότε πρέπει να ρωτήσεις ανθρώπους που κατοικούν στη περιοχή σου για την ποιότητα της γραμμής τους . Θα έπρεπε να ρωτήσεις κυρίως για

1) ταχύτητα
2) αν λειτουργεί σωστά το voice chat
3) πως πάνε τα παιχνίδια (αν σε ενδιαφέρουν)

Καλή τύχη

----------


## dkounal

> Παιδια επειδη εχω χασει λιγο την μπαλα και δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω και τους ορισμους των λεξεων που λετε το προβλημα δημιουργητε μονο απο εφαρμογες που χρησιμοποιουν μικρα συνεχομενα πακετα με αποτελεσμα να floodαρει η γραμμη? Και το προβλημα υπαρχει μονο σε οσους ειναι πανω σε Siemens? Αυτοι που ειναι σε intracom εχουν προβλημα? Αν μπορει καποιος να το εξηγησει με λιγο πιο απλο λεξιλογιο γιατι πολλα παιδια δεν γνωριζουν τους ορισμους και χανομαστε (δεν ειμαστε ολοι αποφοιτοι πληροφορικης  )



Δες ξανά το post μου. Εχω προσθέσει αρκετή πληροφορία και για μη ειδικούς
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...023#post364023

----------


## globalnoise

> Σε τι είδους εφαρμογές σου προκαλεί πρόβλημα με τα TCP πακέτα (πέρα από SSH/TELNET που έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ); Γενικότερα θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα να συγκεντρώσουμε εφαρμογές (ειδικά TCP-based) που παρουσιάζουν σοβαρά προβλήματα λόγω τις μειωμένης απόδοσης πακέτων. Με άλλα λόγια, ποιες εφαρμογές χρειάζονται μικρά συνεχόμενα πακέτα πέρα από VoIP/P2P;


On-Line Multiplayer Games (το διαφημήζουν και ως πλεονέκτημα, τρομάρα τους). Ενδεικτικά: Counter-Strike:

1) Καθώς λαμβάνει την λίστα των server στέλνει tcp πακέτα για να εμφανίσει το ping που έχει ο κάθε server με αποτέλεσμα να παρουσιάζετε το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε και φυσικά τα pings που δείχνει να έχει ο κάθε server είναι πάνω από 150-200 στους 5 πρώτους servers και ενώ συνεχίζει να λαμβάνει λίστα server και να στέλνει πακέτο για ping συνεχώς βγάζει timeout και εμφανίζει μόνο 5 servers στην λίστα.

2) Όταν συνδεθείς στον server, πριν αρχίσει το παιχνίδι στέλνει διάφορες πληροφορίες μεταξύ του pc σου και του server για τις θέσεις των παιχτών κλπ σε μικρά tcp πακέτα με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείτε το πρόβλημα που αναφερόμαστε και ούτε καν να μπορείς να συνδεθείς στον server για να παίξεις (στην ουσία αφού περάσουν τα χιλιάδες πακέτα μετά απο κανά 10' δηλαδή περιμένεις άλλα 2' να "στρώσει" η γραμμή και να έχεις ένα ping γύρω στα 100 με φόβο μην μιλήσει κανείς, αυξηθούν τα πακέτα και ξανά ping στο 10000 (timeout) )

----------


## john2gr

Δεν ξέρω πολλά για το All-Seeing Eye,πάντως κοιτάξτε τι μου έβγαλε στα auto-detect.........

PAcket header overhead (bytes) =>485
Maximum Packets per second => 19

----------


## paravoid

> Αυτό που προς το παρόν που ψάχνω είναι να βρω έναν TCP flooder για να κάνω στατιστική και στα TCP μου, πέρα από τα UDP (που είναι ξεκάθαρο πλέον το πρόβλημα). Μάλιστα ενώ γνωρίζω utils που κάνουν generate TCP-SYN πακέτων, δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο γιατί θα υπάρξει από τον ΟΤΕ η δικαιολογία ότι προσπαθώ να ανοίξω πολλές connections. *Αυτό λοιπόν που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να βρω (ή να φτιάξω με λίγη βοήθεια στη C) ένα util που θα κάνει establish μία(1) TCP connection (με χρήση ενός daemon) και θα στέλνει συνεχόμενα πακέτα ορισμένων bytes για δοκιμές. Αν έχει κανείς καμμιά ιδέα, παρακαλώ στείλτε μου PM.*


FTP;  :Laughing: 
Δες την libnet για παπάδες με networking πάντως.

Πάντως αμφιβάλλω το κάτα πόσο έχει σχέση το L3 protocol (ή το L2 for that matter) σε αυτόν τον περιορισμό.

Το πιο εύκολο DoS σε ADSL 384/128 αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως είναι το:
ping -f -s 1 <host>
...από μια απλή dialup σύνδεση.

----------


## cajoline

The VoIP Backlash

Κάποιοι Άραβες πληρώνουν για μια λύση στο πρόβλημα τους, κάποιοι άλλοι τα 'καταφέρνουν" καλλίτερα μόνοι τους...

( :Offtopic:   :Spam: )

----------


## trojy

> Δεν ξέρω πολλά για το All-Seeing Eye,πάντως κοιτάξτε τι μου έβγαλε στα auto-detect.........
> 
> PAcket header overhead (bytes) =>485
> Maximum Packets per second => 19


19pps μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό.. Σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι άλλο;
Υπάρχουν ώρες της ημέρας που λαμβάνεις περισσότερα πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο;

----------


## john2gr

3:30 το βράδυ πάμε αρκετά καλύτερα

Packet header overhead (bytes) => 94
Maximum Packets per second => 98

----------


## cassidy

> 19pps μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό.. Σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι άλλο;
> Υπάρχουν ώρες της ημέρας που λαμβάνεις περισσότερα πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο;



Trojy εγώ κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας έχω και 15 pps  :Laughing: 

Kι από Perfmon (μέθοδο psyxakia) τα ίδια βγάζω!

----------


## PrOzAk

> Να μαζέψω λίγω τα πράγματα γιατί σύντομα θα γίνει never ending thread...
> 
> Επίσης, στη σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ δεν περιλαμβάνεται περιορισμός πακέτων αλλά μόνο περιορισμός bandwidth, αρα αυτό ή θεωρείται βλάβη ή θεωρείται παράβαση της σύμβασης.


Ωραια...Οταν λοιπον εχουμε μια παραβαση της συμβασης αυτης απο που θα βρουμε το δικιο μας? Το οτι θα τους παρω τηλεφωνο στα κεντρικα και το καταγγειλω θα αλλαξει τιποτα?Θα με γραψουν κανονικα να μην πω που.
Πως θα μπορουσαμε να τους μηνυσουμε για το θεμα αυτο? Πρεπει επιτελους να τελειωσει αυτη η αλητεια. Πληρωνουμε πανακριβα την dsl, πρεπει να εχουμε και περιορισμους στα πακετα.
Κανω και γω refresh τους server του cs και μετα τους πρωτους 5 ολα λαγκαρουν.

Υ.Γ. Οντως διαφημιζουν το online gaming.ΠΩΣ???? ΔΕΝ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΑΙ? Ή ΕΝΝΟΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΑ ΤΑΒΛΙ ΣΤΟ YAHOO?  :Evil: 




> To έχω δοκιμάσει σε quake 3, medal of honor, call of duty
> 
> 1) Αρχικά μπαίνετε σε ένα server με πολύ κόσμο (γιατί με 2 άτομα δε παράγεται η απαραίτητη κίνηση, τους servers τους βρίσκει κανείς με το ASE, αυτή είναι η δουλειά του)
> 2) Κατεβάζετε τη κονσόλα του παιχνιδιού και γράφετε 
> /cg_lagometer 1
> Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να εμφανιστεί μια χρήσιμη γραφική παράσταση του lag που έχετε, των χαμένων πακέτων κτλ κτλ
> 3) Με 
> /cl_maxpacket 30
> Ορίζεις τα maxpackets στα 30.
> Παίζοντας με αυτήν την τιμή μπορείς να δεις ζωντανά τί γίνεται με το lag και τα χαμένα πακέτα από το lagometer


Πολυ απλα και στο Counterstrike δοκιμαστε να βαλετε cl_updaterate πανω απο 27...Εγω παιζω με 24 και οσο το ανεβαζω τοσο ανεβαινει και το latency. Αμα το βαλω 30 τοτε ping = 1000ms

----------


## psyxakias

> 19pps μου φαίνεται εξωφρενικό.. Σίγουρα δεν είναι κάτι άλλο;
> Υπάρχουν ώρες της ημέρας που λαμβάνεις περισσότερα πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο;


Καθόλου εξωφρενικό τα 19 pps, τόσο είχα στην 384 για 1.5 χρόνο, μετά πήγα στα 30 pps και τώρα στην 512 παίζω μεταξύ 40-45 pps στις ώρες αιχμής.

Βέβαια υπ'όψιν αυτό ήταν το μέγιστο που είχα όταν είχα έντονο πρόβλημα, ειδάλλως τις υπόλοιπες ώρες παίζει ο αριθμός των πακέτων πολύ. Πάντως δεν είναι standard ο αριθμός των πακέτων, απλώς τις ώρες αιχμής είναι μειωμένος έως και 17 φορές από τα βράδια/σαββατοκύριακα !!

----------


## chatasos

> Πάντως δεν είναι standard ο αριθμός των πακέτων


Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος (κατά την άποψή μου) του ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση από OTE για το συγκεκριμένο "πρόβλημα".

----------


## cassidy

Συμφωνώ με chataso.

Διάθεση να το διορθώσουν πάντως σίγουρα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει.

----------


## trojy

> Παράθεση: “ Αρχικό μήνυμα απο psyxakias ”
> Πάντως δεν είναι standard ο αριθμός των πακέτων





> Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος (κατά την άποψή μου) του ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόθεση από OTE για το συγκεκριμένο "πρόβλημα".


Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το ένα δεν σχετίζεται με το άλλο. 
Αν πάλι ήθελα να κάνω την κατσουκανιά, μάλλον θα την έκανα εξίσου, αν όχι περισσότερο προσεκτικα. 

Το σίγουρο όμως είναι ότι προς το παρών δεν υπάρχει η βούληση να φτιαχτεί από τον ΟΤΕ. Εδώ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος. Ελπίζω η υπομονή που δείχνουν οι χρήστες να μην εκλαμβάνεται από τους παροχούς δικτύου ως αποδοχή του προβλήματος.

----------


## globalnoise

Το σίγουρο είναι οτι κάποτε αν όχι απο τον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ αλλά από εξωτερικό παράγοντα θα φτιαχτεί γιατί όσο πάνε πληθαίνουν οι DSLάδες και θα πάθει μεγάλη νείλα ο ΟΤΕ αμα το πάρουν ευρέως χαμπάρι ότι δεν προσφέρει κάτι που το διαφημήζει ως "standart"

Btw, έχει ψάξει κανείς να βρει κανά παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε άλλη χώρα? Από κάποιο forum του εξωτερικού. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν έχει επιλυθεί και αν Ναι μετά από πόσο χρονικό διάστημα...

----------


## iguanasgr

Μολις εκλεισα το τηλεφωνο με την Tellas, η κοπελα που ηταν στο κεντρο με το που ειπα εχω πρόβλήμα με... μου λεει ξερω εχεις προβλημα με την ταχυτητα μάς εχουν παρει σχεδον ολοι οι συνδρομητες μας. Tης λεω και τι θα γινει; Μου απάντησε οτι δεν έχουμε καμια ενημερωση απο τον ΟΤΕ και ακομα δεν ξερουμε αν φταιμε εμεις οι ιδιοι (Tellas) μπαχαλο δηλαδη και εκλεισε η συνομιλια μας με το παραμυθι οτι θα διαρκεσει το προβλημα κανα 2 ημερες ακόμα, το πολυ. Μας δουλευουν ρεεεεεε 
 :Jailed:   :HaHa:

----------


## Just_Nikos

Εμένα το eye μου ειπε οτι παιρνω 25-31 πακετα.μαλλον ειμαι καλα σε σχεση με καποιου αλλους εδω..

----------


## wintech2003

Με 512 γραμμή σε Siemens II, αυτή τη στιγμή (21:24 - 17/10/2005) έχω:

Packet header overhead (bytes): 529
Maximum packets per second: 22

----------


## terper

> Με 512 γραμμή σε Siemens II, αυτή τη στιγμή (21:24 - 17/10/2005) έχω:
> 
> Packet header overhead (bytes): 529
> Maximum packets per second: 22


Πως περνεταε αυτές τις μετρήσεις;
Τι software χρησιμοποιείται;
Υπάρχει κάποιο link που να μπορείτε να δώσετε;

----------


## wintech2003

Check this:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=406

----------


## terper

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση...
Ειλικρινά πάντως έψαξα πρν ρωτήσω :Embarassed:  !

Edit:

Είναι λογικό με αυτές τις μετρήσεις να έχω πρόβλημα...
Packet header overhead (bytes): 94
Maximum packets per second: 99

Edit 2:

Όχι δεν έχω πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή. ϊσως η πρώτη φορά μετά από 10 μέρες που έστω και τέτοια ώρα δεν νεκρώνει η σύνδεση με το που πατάω dial στο VoipBuster...

----------


## wintech2003

LOL και να φανταστείς ηταν στην προηγούμενη σελίδα...  :Cool:

----------


## terper

Αν επιτύχουμε να έχουμε ποιον αριθμό πακέτων θα μπορούν να δουλευουν με στοιχειώδη αξιοπρέπεια οι VOIP εφαρμογές;

Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη τάξη μεγέθους ή είναι μόνο αδρή η προσέγγιση που μπορεί να γίνει.

 :What..?:  :Studiing:  :Confused:

----------


## psyxakias

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον προγραμματάκι, θα του κάνω περαιτέρω δοκιμές σε αντιστοιχία με τα δικά μου tests, να δω διαφορές... Το δοκίμασα 3-4 φορές και πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια στατιστικά μου έβγαλε (καλό αυτό!). Τώρα το βράδυ (22:44) που η γραμμή μου παίζει τζάμι βγάζει τα εξής:
*Upstream bandwidth (bits/s): 142937
Downstream bandwidth (bits/s): 562588
Packet header overhead (bytes): 97
Maximum packets per second: 119*

Είμαι λίγο καχύποπτος για την αξιοπιστία του διότι μου κάνει εντύπωση πως μετράει το μέγιστο αριθμό kbps της γραμμής μου όταν δεν χρησιμοποιεί πάνω από 18 kbit (είτε είναι φοβερά καλό, είτε είναι πολύ μάπα, χεχε). Οπότε θα ήθελα να του κάνω περαιτέρω δοκιμές, ειδικά όταν έχω το πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα δοκίμασα να κάνω ένα tcpdump τρέχοντας το και είδα τα εξής:
Λήψη:
- 153 πακέτων των 12-bytes (40-bytes μαζί με headers)
- 32 πακέτων των 972-bytes (1000-bytes μαζί με headers)

Αποστολή:
- 153 πακέτων των 12-bytes (40-bytes μαζί με headers)
- 32 πακέτων των 972-bytes (1000-bytes μαζί με headers)
- 1 πακέτου των 20-bytes (48-bytes μαζί με headers)

----------


## psyxakias

> Αν επιτύχουμε να έχουμε ποιον αριθμό πακέτων θα μπορούν να δουλευουν με στοιχειώδη αξιοπρέπεια οι VOIP εφαρμογές;
> 
> Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη τάξη μεγέθους ή είναι μόνο αδρή η προσέγγιση που μπορεί να γίνει.


Αν μπορείς να έχεις minimum 60 pps (για 192-bytes πακέτα, μαζί με headers) συνεχώς, είσαι άρχοντας για μια κλήση VoIP με οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα (voipbuster, skype, κλπ). Εμένα τις ώρες που λειτουργεί η γραμμή τζάμι έχω 170 pps (αντέχει έως και 3 παράλληλες κλήσεις, 2 σίγουρα) με τα 192άρια και 680 pps (!!) με τα 28άρια-bytes.

----------


## amnis

Ηρθα και εγω.....

Ηρθα στην μεγαλη παρεα σας...!
Μετα λοιπον την προ 6μηνου ταλαιπορια μου με την Vivoδι  αντε τωρα απο την αρχη....
νεα ταλιπορια οχι βεβαια τοσο σπουδεα οπως της Βιβοδι αλλα τελος παντων για να δω
αν μπορω να βοηθησω λιγο.... :Embarassed:  
Αυτο που εχω εγω να πω ειναι οτι το προβλημα σχεδον ξεκινησε 
με την πτωση των τιμων της ADSL οπως εγω τουλαχιστον το παρατηρησα....!?
Εστειλα χτες email στην Forthnet (μονο σε αυτη την εταιρια βρηκα την υγεια μου) και μεσα
σε μιση μερα μου απαντουν:


Αγαπητέ κ. Α.........

Σε συνέχεια της τηλεφωνικής μας επικοινωνίας σας ενημερώνουμε ότι τις τελευταίες ημέρες παρουσιάζονται σε ορισμένους χρήστες ADSL καθυστερήσεις και ιδιαίτερα υψηλοί χρόνοι απόκρισης , τα αποτελέσματα των οποίων γίνονται ιδιαιτέρως αισθητά σε εφαρμογές που λειτουργούν με χρήση πρωτοκόλλων VoIP & Multicast.  Τα συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα φαίνεται  πως  παρουσιάζονται ανεξαρτήτως  παροχέα υπηρεσιών Internet. Η FORTHnet σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΤΕ ( και εξωτερικούς του συνεργάτες ) προσπαθούν να εντοπίσουν τα  αίτια του προβλήματος ώστε  τυχόν δυσλειτουργίες να εξαλειφθούν το συντομότερο δυνατόν.
Πάντα στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. 


Ειπαμε διαφορα με μια κυρια απο το τηλεφωνο που με πηραν αμεσως σχεδον μετα το email
και μου προτεινε να κανουμε μαζι καποιες δοκιμες αυριο......τι δοκιμες ειναι αυτες 
ρε παιδια σας καλεσε καμοια εταιρια ISP να κανετε μαζι δοκιμες...?
Βοηθηστε αν μπορειτε μπας και βγαλω ακρη αυριο.... :Sad:  !
Τι πρεπει να εχω υποψην μου?
Ευχαριστω...!

----------


## trojy

> Ειπαμε διαφορα με μια κυρια απο το τηλεφωνο που με πηραν αμεσως σχεδον μετα το email
> και μου προτεινε να κανουμε μαζι καποιες δοκιμες αυριο......τι δοκιμες ειναι αυτες 
> ρε παιδια σας καλεσε καμοια εταιρια ISP να κανετε μαζι δοκιμες...?
> Βοηθηστε αν μπορειτε μπας και βγαλω ακρη αυριο.... !
> Τι πρεπει να εχω υποψην μου?
> Ευχαριστω...!



Τίποτα.. θα κάνεις ένα ping -t www.forthnet.gr
και ταυτόχρονα θα καλείς κάπου με το voipbuster...
Η κυρία/ος θα σε ακούσει με απεριόριστο ενδιαφέρον, και στο τέλος θα αποφανθεί ότι έχεις ένα πρόβλημα που είναι ήδη γνωστό, και υπ' ατμόν να λυθεί...

----------


## cassidy

> Αν επιτύχουμε να έχουμε ποιον αριθμό πακέτων θα μπορούν να δουλευουν με στοιχειώδη αξιοπρέπεια οι VOIP εφαρμογές;
> 
> Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη τάξη μεγέθους ή είναι μόνο αδρή η προσέγγιση που μπορεί να γίνει.



Αν θυμάμαι καλά η απλή ISDN βγάζει κάπου 60+ pps (όπου το skype παίζει μια χαρά).
Περισσότερα δε μπορώ να σου πω γιατί στη γραμμή μου εδώ κι ένα χρόνο ποτέ δεν έχει δουλέψει VOIP αξιοπρεπώς (γιατί στις 4 το πρωί δυστυχώς δε βρίσκω κανέναν να πάρω τηλέφωνο).
Τώρα για παιχνίδια χρειάζεται από 30 και πάνω.

----------


## serrifis

Χαιρετώ και εγώ αυτή την μεγάλη παρέα.

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά για την ενασχόληση τους. Πιστεύω ότι μόνο όταν καταφέρουμε να βρούμε τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει (σε τεχνικό επίπεδο) θα μπορέσουμε να πιέσουμε για την επίλυση του προβλήματος. Αλλιώς οι διαμαρτυρίες θα τρώνε απόκρουση και η κοροιδία που δεχόμαστε θα συνεχίζεται ...

Θα προσπαθήσω να εκθέσω τι κατάλαβα μέχρι τώρα (θέτοντας και κάποιες απορίες προς επίλυση) για να δω και εγώ αν πράγματι εχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς υπηρεσία έχω πάρει επι της θεωρίας και τι παίρνω στην πράξη.

Bandwidth: έχω γραμμή 384/128 απο τον ΟΤΕ (μέσω ADSL in a Box της Forthnet). Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ότι αυτό το bandwidth δεν είναι εγγυημένο (δηλ. σε ώρες αιχμής μπορεί να μειωθεί δραματικά). Δεκτό, αυτό πλήρωσα, αυτό λεέι και το συμβόλαιο.

Γραμμή DSL (προσοχή εδώ): χωρίς να αναφέρεται κάπου ρητά, έχω καταλάβει ότι το QoS που τηρείται στο ATM πρωτόκολλο είναι το UBR (Unspecified Bit Rate). Αυτό όπως έχω διαβάσει και καταλάβει (και να υπάρξει διόρθωση αν κάνω λάθος) σημαίνει τα εξής
- Είναι το χαμηλότερο επίπεδο QoS και δεν εγγυάται τίποτε
- Κάλλιστα μπορεί να γίνουν drop ATM Cells σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης
- Το θεωρητικό μέγιστο (σε cells = πακέτα ATM) για 384ΚΒ/s είναι 905 cells/sec και όσο αφορά το UBR μπορέι να πέσει και παρακάτω (πολύ παρακάτω ...)
- δεν είναι κατάλληλο (το UBR) για εφαρμογές πραγματικού χρόνου (βλέπε voip, gaming) αλλά ούτε και για video streaming. Τώρα αυτό που ακριβώς είναι στο συμβόλαιο μου? Και γιατί όλοι οι πάροχοι διαφημίζουν ακριβώς αυτά τα πράγματα ???

Αναφορές
http://www.google.com.gr/search?hl=e...=Google+Search
http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/U/UBR.html
http://www.networkworld.com/details/683.html?def
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_contract
http://www.byte.com/art/9711/sec4/art1.htm

Κατάσταση συμφόρησης: και να αυτό που μας τσακίζει. Ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζεται η συμφόρηση (και απο ότι έχω καταλάβει, η συμφόρηση σε επίπεδο DSLAM - BBRAS OTE). Βλέπω (κάνοντας και εγώ συνεχείς δοκιμές και μετρήσεις και με μέγιστη προσοχή να μην υπάρχει άλλη κίνηση απο εμένα πλην των δοκιμών) ότι
- σε ένα HTTP download είμαι στο 70% της γραμμής (το 70% της 384) και αυτό ισχύει ανεξάρτητα απο που κατεβάζω (είτε καλό server εξωτερικού ή κατευθείαν απο forthnet). Αρα έχει μπουκώσει το link απο το DSLAM προς τον πάροχο. Βρισκόμαστε σε κατάσταση συμφόρησης. Τα πακέτα (εισερχόμενα packets per second τα οποία βλέπει το pc) είναι σαν μέσος όρος στα 17 με 18 και δεδομένου ότι χρησιμοποιώ το maximum μέγεθος πακέτου για PPPoE (MTU size: 1492) τότε ο αριθμός πακέτων επι το payload του πακέτου ισούται πράγματι με το bandwidth που λαμβάνω (αν είναι 65% ή 75% μην βαράτε ε!)
- κάνω κάτι "κουφό". Κατεβάζω το MTU size στα 576. Βλέπω τα pps να παραμένουν σταθερά στα 17 - 18. Μα ... με τέτοιο μέγεθος πακέτου (576 μείον το overhead) και 17 -18 pps το bandwidth έχει πάει ξαφνικά πιο χαμηλά και απο τα 128ΚΒ/s (διπλή ISDN). Να σημειώσω ότι αυτή η αλλαγή (του MTU) έγινε πάνω στον router (Linksys) και απο ότι καταλαβαίνω σημαίνει ότι δεν δέχεται πλέον ο router πακέτα με μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος οπότε "αναγκάζει" (με την καλή έννοια) όλους τους υπόλοιπους να του στέλνουν τέτοια μικρά πακέτα.
- επιτόπου στον linksys ξαναβάζω MTU = 1492. Τα πακέτα (pps) παραμένουν 17 - 18 και το bandwidth πάλι πάει στο 70% της γραμμής
- ανοίγω ένα p2p πρόγραμμα (emule). Εχει downloads σε εξέλιξη και άρα παίρνει αμέσως μπροστά και φτάνει τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα στα 17-18 και με τίποτα παραπάνω. Μόνο που αυτά είναι κατα βάση μικρά UDP πακέτα (αυτά που χρησιμοποιεί το emule για επικοινωνία με άλλους clients). Αν επιχείρήσω HTTP download αυτή την στιγμή θυμάμαι με πολύ συμπάθεια το παλιό μου Modem των 28.8KB/s το οποίο έπιανε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. (να σημειώσω ότι όταν τελειώνω την δοκιμή με το emule κάνω disconnect και reconnect ώστε να πάρω άλλη IP διεύθυνση και να μην λαμβάνω προσπάθειες επικοινωνίας απο emule clients - άρα και πακέτα - για να μην αλλιώνονται έτσι οι επόμενες δοκιμές).

Η θεωρία: βάση των παραπάνω (αλλά και όλης της συζήτησης που έχει γίνει στο φόρουμ) έχω καταλήξει στην παρακάτω θεωρία (προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων να επαναλάβω: θεωρία!)

Σε κατάσταση συμφόρησης του link (η οποία συμφόρηση αφορά bandwidth, δηλαδή έχει κορεστεί το bandwidth απο τον provider εως το σημείο με το οποίο συνδεόμαι εγω) και για να αντιμετωπιστεί αυτή η συμφόρηση ισόποσα (και δίκαια) για όλους, αρχίζουν και χάνονται (γίνονται drop) ATM cells. Αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο και συμβαίνει πάντα σε συμφόρηση. Το πραγματικό κλειδί είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο γίνονται drop τα ATM cells και κατά πόσο είναι σωστός (ή όχι) και δίκαιος (ή όχι). Ολοι έχουμε δει να υπάρχει σαφές όριο στα πακέτα (απο ανεκτά επίπεδα 40 pps εως τα τραγικά 15 pps). Αρα βλέπω πολύ πιθανό το εξής:
Η ίδια συσκευή που κάνει drop αυτά τα ATM cells πρέπει να είναι και αυτή η οποία κάνει το encapsulation (μετατροπή?) απο ΙP σε PPP σε ATM γιατί αυτή η συσκευή ΞΕΡΕΙ τον αριθμό των πακέτων που λαμβάνω σε IP επίπεδο (δηλ. TCP, UDP, ICMP) και αρα μπορεί όταν υπερβώ ένα (κυμαινόμενο) όριο  σε IP πακέτα να αρχίσει να μου κόβει ATM πακέτα. Θα κατάφερνε έτσι με αυτό τον τρόπο μοιράσει δίκαια το bandwidth αν και μόνο αν όλοι μας κάναμε απλά downloads (άντε και σερφάρισμα) και τίποτα άλλο. Και επειδή αυτό δεν συμβαίνει η αντιμετώπιση της συμφόρησης γίνεται με ένα τρόπο καταφανώς άδικο και λάθος. Αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα (δηλ. κόβονται ATM cells βάσει IP packets per second) τότε θα πρέπει αυτό να αλλάξει και να βρεθεί (ή υλοποηθεί) καλύτερος μηχανισμός για την αντιμετώπιση της συμφόρησης.
Αν υπάρχει βάση σε αυτό το σκεπτικό τότε ποιά θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτή η συσκευή? BB-RAS OTE, BB-RAS ISP, κάτι άλλο μέσα στο ATM Network???



Ελπίζω να συνεισέφερα στο θέμα, λάβετε υπόψιν (σε περίπτωση που αυτά που λέω είναι καταρριπτέα ή λάθος) ότι και εγώ είμαι απλά ενας αγανακτισμένος χρήστης DSL και προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη με αυτή την κατάσταση. Επίσης ότι αν λείπουν λεπτομέρειες στην θεωρία (σε επίπεδο συσκευών δικτύου ΑΤΜ, και πρωτοκόλλου ΑΤΜ) είναι γιατί μέχρι εκεί ξέρω! Ευχαριστώ.


Σημείωση: ανέφερα ότι χρησιμοποιώ για την σύνδεση PPPoE. Αυτό το κάνω γιατί παρότι έχει μεγαλύτερο overhead απο PPPoA, δοκίμασα το PPPoE (μετά και τις συμβουλες του φόρουμ) και είναι πολύ πιο σταθερό απο το PPPoA όταν αρχίζουν τα "οργανα" στο DSLAM. Με το PPPoA  έχω τακτικότατα disconnect.

----------


## anon

H όλη ιστορία είναι πολύ ύποπτη. Θα περίμενα απο τους παρόχους, εφόσον το πρόβλημα είναι στον ΟΤΕ, να βγουν και να αποποιηθούν ευθυνων και να πούν ξεκάθαρα ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Απο την άλλη, αν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, θα ήταν πολύ απλό να ρίξει το φταίξιμο στους παρόχους που διαμορφώνουν μιας τέτοιας μορφής QoS. Απο τα τεχνικά στοιχεία και τα ευρύματα, μάλλον είναι θέμα του ΟΤΕ, αλλά προφανώς η κατάσταση αυτή βολεύει όλους (ΟΤΕ και Παρόχους) και όλοι κάνουν τον κινέζο. 

Και αυτό γιατί όλους τους επηρεάζει η χρήση του VoIP. Ολοι οι πάροχοι (σχεδόν) χρησιμοποιούν τα κυκλώματα τους και πουλούν εναλλακτική τηλεφωνία, οπότε δεν τους συμφέρει να πάει όλος ο κόσμος σε VoIP (που θα πάει μοιραία, το ποτάμι δεν γυρίζει πίσω). Απλά θέλουν να κρατήσουν την δυνατότητα εκμετάλλευσης οσο πιο πολύ μπορούν. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον ΟΤΕ (θυγατρική Voice@Net). Γιατί οι πελάτες θα λακίσουν κατα χιλιάδες όταν μάθουν τα σημαντικά φθηνότερα κοστολόγιο σε VoIP ( επιγραμματικά αναφέρω ότι στην Voipjet, η κλήση σε ελλάδα, οπουδήποτε - εθνική κλήση σε σταθερό είναι 0,0191 δολλάρια το λεπτο με τον φόρο, δηλαδή περίπου 0,013 ευρώ το λεπτό (συν ΦΠΑ) όταν με τον ΟΤΕ έχουμε αστική κλήση 0,024 + ΦΠΑ και με τους εναλλακτικούς απο 0,019 έως 0,024 συν ΦΠΑ).

----------


## Navigator

> H όλη ιστορία είναι πολύ ύποπτη. Θα περίμενα απο τους παρόχους, εφόσον το πρόβλημα είναι στον ΟΤΕ, να βγουν και να αποποιηθούν ευθυνων και να πούν ξεκάθαρα ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Απο την άλλη, αν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, θα ήταν πολύ απλό να ρίξει το φταίξιμο στους παρόχους που διαμορφώνουν μιας τέτοιας μορφής QoS. Απο τα τεχνικά στοιχεία και τα ευρύματα, μάλλον είναι θέμα του ΟΤΕ, αλλά προφανώς η κατάσταση αυτή βολεύει όλους (ΟΤΕ και Παρόχους) και όλοι κάνουν τον κινέζο.


To κοροιδο πρώτα από όλα σε αυτή τη ΒΡΩΜΙΚΗ ιστορία το κάνει το κράτος.Και ειναι και αυτό που έχει και τη βασική ευθήνη για τον έλενχο του θέματος.
Αλλά από τη άλλη  το ΙΔΙΟ το κράτος εχει τον ΟΤΕ (αφου διοριζει διοικηση) και εχει και αυτό   συμφέρον να τα παίρνει ο ΟΤΕ από τη τηλεφώνία.
Αν τα αρπάζει ο ΟΤΕ απο τους ανυπεράσπιστους καταναλωτές θα βγάζει υπέρκέρδη,θα ειναι ψηλά η μετοχή του και το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ θα τα πάρει χοντρά οταν πουλήσει όσες μετοχές έχει ακόμα...
Γι'αυτό υπάρχει "ομερτά" για το τι κάνουν τελικά οι ρουτεράδες του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## tdel

[για προϊστορία, εδώ και εδώ -βλέπε και παλιότερα μηνύματα, στα ίδια νήματα]


Σιγά το AJAX στο forum. Παιδιά, μιλάμε πως με τη φοβερή ελληνική εφεύρεση του *S*ynchronous *K*aragkioziliki of *A*ffanculo *T*elecommunication *A*gents, τούτο το μήνυμα, μπορεί να σας βρει... την άλλη χιλιετία.

Με το All-Seeing Eye και μετά από συνεχείς δοκιμές, έχω 11-12 πακέτα (Ερμού Θεσσαλονίκης, HOL/FORTHnet, 384/128). Προσπάθησα να δοκιμάσω και με το παλιό, καλό 56άρι SupraExpress και απελπίστηκα. Αν και υπήρχε μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα γραμμής ή OTEnet και συνδέθηκα στα 31.2, χτύπαγα 62-65 πακετάκια...

Ξέρω, ξέρω, ο Τσελεμεντές του Αναρχικού πωλείται ελεύθερα στα βιβλιοπωλεία...

----------


## dkounal

Σήμερα, κατάφερα να εξασφαλίσω δύο fax νουμερα για το τμημα ΗellasStream του ΟΤΕ, συγκεκριμενα για ΑΤΜ, και ΑDSL. Πιο αργα σκέφτομαι να τους στειλω ένα fax να δω τι ακριβώς θα πάρω απάντηση και από εκεί.
Εκεινο που με εκνευρίζει είναι ότι ενώ το δηλώνω ως βλάβη από τον ΟΤΕ το κλείνουν σαν ticket από το κέντρο διαχείρησης ADSL χωρίς να με ενημερώσει κανένας. Μήπως τους ενοχλεί μια διάταξη στη σύμβαση που λέει ότι σε περίπτωση βλάβης, ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει σε 2 εργασιμες μέρες να το διορθώσει διαφορετικά, υποχρεούται σε επιστροφή του παγίου που αναλογεί στις μέρες μη λειτουργίας; 
Μια και είδα όμως στη σύμβαση αρθρο 5.1.1 ότι πρέπει να δηλωθεί εγγράφως, σκέφτομαι να τους στείλω και ένα fax που δεν ξέρω πως θα το κλείσουν εάν δεν μου απαντήσουν γραπτώς. Ευτυχώς, που η γραμμή είναι μέσω ΟΤΕ και όχι μέσω μεταπώλησης γιατί κάποιοι θα σφύριζαν αμέριμνα....(Η αρχή του λιγότερου χειρότερου δηλαδή)

----------


## amnis

> Μήπως τους ενοχλεί μια διάταξη στη σύμβαση που λέει ότι σε περίπτωση βλάβης, ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει σε 2 εργασιμες μέρες να το διορθώσει διαφορετικά, υποχρεούται σε επιστροφή του παγίου που αναλογεί στις μέρες μη λειτουργίας; 
> Μια και είδα όμως στη σύμβαση αρθρο 5.1.1 ότι πρέπει να δηλωθεί εγγράφως, σκέφτομαι να τους στείλω και ένα fax που δεν ξέρω πως θα το κλείσουν εάν δεν μου απαντήσουν γραπτώς.


Που την έβρηκες την σύμβαση?
 :Sad:

----------


## mion_15

Και γιατί ρε παιδιά δεν γίνεται μια ομαδική διαμαρτυρία (όπως στην περίπτωση της επιστολή προς τον ΟΤΕ για την αυξημένη τιμή της ADSL) εφόσον όλοι μας έχουμε πρόβλημα και όλα αυτά που λέγονται είναι σωστά?

----------


## john2gr

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι ήρθε η στιγμή να κάνουμε κάτι για το εν λόγω θέμα.Δεν γίνεται να σερνόμαστε σε emule-bitcomet και games επειδή την είδαν μάγκες και βάζουν όριο  :Evil:

----------


## PrOzAk

Η κατασταση εχει φτασει στο απροχωρητο. Κατεβαζω στο DC++ 5 files συνδεμενος σε 7 hub και ανοιγω ενα download getright με ενα segment και επειδη εχω εσωτερικο μοντεμ  το  Denial of service που κανει το dslam στα 30pps μου ριχνει την γραμμη και γενικοτερα τον συγχρονισμο. Δεν ξερω αν αυτο βοηθαει που αναφερω γιατι υποψιαζομαι οτι τα υπολοιπα μοντεμς κανουν αυτοματο συγχρονισμο αν πεσει η γραμμη. Το δικο μου μοντεμ οταν γινεται αυτο το συμβαν δεν επαναφερει τον συγχρονισμο, επειδη δημιουργειται σαν μια συνδεση δικτυου στα ΧΡ η οποια μενει ανενεργη και εχω φτιαξει ολοκληρο script για να την επαναφερει. Καποιος να το κοιταξει το αυτο που λεω γιατι κατα 99% ισχυει και να με επιβεβαιωσει. Αποδεδειγμενο απειρες φορες με απειρες δοκιμες. Λοιπον πως μπορει να ξεκινησει μια επιστολη διαμαρτυριας για να μην μπω μαζικη μηνυση για παραβαση συμβασης? Προτιθεστε να προχωρησουμε σε μια τετοια κινηση? Και στην τελικη αφου δεν διατιθονται να ασχοληθουν με την διορθωση του θεματος να απαιτησουμε να μην πληρωνουμε παγιο γραμμης.

----------


## psyxakias

Καταρχήν ηρεμία παιδιά... με βιαστικές κινήσεις δεν γίνεται τίποτα, έχετε παραπονεθεί έντονα στον 121 και στον προιστάμενο του υποκαταστήματος της περιοχής σας; Αν όχι, κάντε το! Εγώ κάνω καθημερινά τηλεφωνήματα στον ΟΤΕ και τελευταίως φαίνεται να δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον στο θέμα. Αν και δεν έχω δει ιδιαίτερη πρόοδο, φαίνεται πως ασχολούνται και θέλω να δω λίγες μέρες ακόμα αν θα γίνει κάτι πριν προχωρήσω σε περαιτέρω κινήσεις.

Έχω σκοπό να το προχωρίσω κιάλλο το θέμα προσωπικά (αν όχι μαζικά), διότι αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα 2 ολόκληρα χρόνια (από Οκτώβριο 2003) και τώρα που ασχολήθηκα, έχω εκνευριστεί. Πάντως παρακολουθώντας στενά το πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου, έχω αρχίσει να έχω αμφιβολίες για το αν πρόκειται για ratelimiting από τον ΟΤΕ (όπως υποστήριζα έως τώρα από αυτά που άκουγα) ή κάποιου άλλου είδους πρόβλημα (πάλι συσχετιζόμενο με τον ΟΤΕ όμως).

Κουράγιο...

----------


## Acinonyx

Yπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα στη λογική μας...

Τα cells έχουν πάντα σταθερό payload (48bytes αν δεν κάνω λάθος), ανεξάρτητα τι πακέτα κουβαλάνε από κάτω...

Αν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να "κόβει" πακέτα άνα δευτερόλεπτο σημαίνει πως ανοίγει τα cells και κοιτάει τι υπάρχει μέσα για να βρει τα πακέτα. Δηλαδή υποκλέπτει την πληροφορία που στέλνεται από τον ISP...

Είναι λογικό αυτό; Μπορεί να γίνει τεχνικά;

----------


## Acinonyx

Συνδέθηκα με ISDN 64 και έκανα flood από την dsl στην ISDN.

Μαντέψτε πόσα pps έφτασε...


*150pps!!!!*

----------


## PrOzAk

> Καταρχήν ηρεμία παιδιά... με βιαστικές κινήσεις δεν γίνεται τίποτα, έχετε παραπονεθεί έντονα στον 121 και στον προιστάμενο του υποκαταστήματος της περιοχής σας; Αν όχι, κάντε το! Εγώ κάνω καθημερινά τηλεφωνήματα στον ΟΤΕ και τελευταίως φαίνεται να δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον στο θέμα. Αν και δεν έχω δει ιδιαίτερη πρόοδο, φαίνεται πως ασχολούνται και θέλω να δω λίγες μέρες ακόμα αν θα γίνει κάτι πριν προχωρήσω σε περαιτέρω κινήσεις.
> 
> Έχω σκοπό να το προχωρίσω κιάλλο το θέμα προσωπικά (αν όχι μαζικά), διότι αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα 2 ολόκληρα χρόνια (από Οκτώβριο 2003) και τώρα που ασχολήθηκα, έχω εκνευριστεί. Πάντως παρακολουθώντας στενά το πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου, έχω αρχίσει να έχω αμφιβολίες για το αν πρόκειται για ratelimiting από τον ΟΤΕ (όπως υποστήριζα έως τώρα από αυτά που άκουγα) ή κάποιου άλλου είδους πρόβλημα (πάλι συσχετιζόμενο με τον ΟΤΕ όμως).
> 
> Κουράγιο...


Οχι φιλε μου. Οχι προσωπικα σε καμια περιπτωση.Μαζικα για να φανει επιτελους οτι δεν πρεπει να παιζουμε.Και ναι, εχω παρει απειρες φορες και το μονο που ξερουν να λενε ειναι οτι την γραμμη μου την κοιταξαν απο το κεντρο και ειναι "καθαρη".
Εγω απο την αλλη πιστευω οτι ειναι ratelimit. Εσυ γιατι αρχισες να εχεις αμφιβολιες? Τι σου αλλαξε την γνωμη?

----------


## anon

> Yπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα στη λογική μας...
> 
> Τα cells έχουν πάντα σταθερό payload (48bytes αν δεν κάνω λάθος), ανεξάρτητα τι πακέτα κουβαλάνε από κάτω...
> 
> Αν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να "κόβει" πακέτα άνα δευτερόλεπτο σημαίνει πως ανοίγει τα cells και κοιτάει τι υπάρχει μέσα για να βρει τα πακέτα. Δηλαδή υποκλέπτει την πληροφορία που στέλνεται από τον ISP...
> 
> Είναι λογικό αυτό; Μπορεί να γίνει τεχνικά;


Και βέβαια μπορεί να γίνει τεχνικά.

----------


## anon

Εαν γνωρίζουμε τον ακριβή εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ για τις υπηρεσίες ADSL καθώς και το ATM backbone που το υποστηρίζει, τότε μπορούμε να βρούμε και τις δυνατότητες και των συγκεκριμένων μηχανών για QoS (κάτι σαν Reverse Engineering ας πούμε),

Για παράδειγμα για τα DSLAM της ZTE (τα κινέζικα) μπορείτε να δείτε στην σελίδα εδώ και εαν ανατρέξετε στις προδιαγραφές θα δείτε ότι υποστηρίζει QoS στα ΑΤΜ (CBR/UBR/ UBR+/ VBR-RT/ VBR-nRT supported. CAC, Shaping, congestion control and SVC available.) Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω περισσότερα για το ΑΤΜ για να τα αναλύσω ώστε να εικάσουμε πιό απο όλα μπορει να μας κάνει την ζημιά με το packet limiting. 

Βρήκα και ένα ATM switch το οποίο κάνει QoS με βάση και το IP traffic που κουβαλάει (πολύ προχωρημένο πράγμα....). Αυτό απαντάει και στο προηγούμενο ερώτημα του Acinonyx αν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό. 

Οποιος μπορεί να δώσει ακριβή στοιχεία για τον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ, θα είναι σημαντική βοήθεια. Πάντως σε λίγο ψάξιμο για Siemens δεν βρήκα και πολλά (απο online manuals εννοώ).

----------


## serrifis

Καλημέρα.

Βλέπω σαν ένα εμπόδιο που έχουμε ότι δεν υπάρχει εξοικείωση και γνώση με το ATM πρωτόκολλο (εμου συμπεριλαμβανομένου).

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να ξέρει σίγουρα, εμπεριστατωμένα ας επιβεβαιώσει τα παρακάτω:

- 1) Το QoS είναι κάτι που πάντα αναφέρεται και υπάρχει στο ΑΤΜ και είναι εγγενές σε αυτό και την υλοποίηση του (σε πλήρη αντίθεση με το QοS σε επίπεδο πρωτοκόλλων TCP, UDP που είναι και προαιρετικό και ξεχωριστό ως υπηρεσία)
- 2) Βάσει του παραπάνω υπάρχει ένα κατώτατο επίπεδο QoS στο ATM και αυτό είναι το UBR (Unspecified Bit Rate) το οποίο καθότι είναι το κατώτατο επίπεδο δεν προσφέρει καμία διασφάλιση αλλά τουναντίον μπορεί να "πετάξει" πακέτα ATM (τα οποία έχουν πάντα σταθερό μέγεθος 48 bytes, ή 49?, αλλά σταθερό)
- 3) Ολοι σαν καταναλωτές του ΟΤΕ παίρνουμε ΑΤΜ-UBR??? Αυτό είναι πολύ πολύ σημαντικό να διευκρινιστεί!


Αν τα παραπάνω είναι όντως έτσι (και είναι σημαντικό να καθοριστεί για να ξέρουμε που πατάμε), τότε μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε.


Δεν μπορώ να βλέπω πλέον διαφημήσεις provider για όλα τα θαυμαστά του DSL (πλέον πρόσφατη αυτή της Forthnet για το ADSL in a Box που προσφέρει και κιτ για video-conference τρομάρα τους) οι οποίες παραπλανούν τον κόσμο (και στο κάτω κάτω θα τους γυρίσει πίσω σαν μπούμερανγκ). Γιατί αν ισχύουν τα παραπάνω, τότε το ATM-UBR είναι το πλεόν ακατάλληλο για οτιδήποτε άλλο πλην την τυπική χρήση που θα ήθελαν να κάνουμε (browsing, HTTP downloads).

Αν καταλήξουμε ότι ισχύουν τα παραπάνω (1,2,3) τότε να ρωτήσουμε:

4)στο ήδη ακατάλληλο ATM-UBR έχουν υλοποιήσει μηχανισμό που κόβει τα πακέτα ATM βάσει των IP πακέτων ανα δευτερόλεπτο? (τότε έχουμε ένα μηχανισμό που εγγυημένα τα τσακίζει όλα)

ΑΝ όμως. Πρέπει να μάθουμε τι ακριβώς παίρνουμε, ποιές είναι οι πραγματικές του προδιαγραφές και δυνατότητες. Υπάρχει κάποιος να απαντήσει με σαφήνεια (και σιγουριά) τα 3 πρώτα ερωτήματα?

----------


## anon

To UBR (Unspecified Bit Rate) ουσιαστικά δεν έχει QoS (Quality of Service). Ειναι μια ουρά FIFO, και εαν γεμίσει ρίχνει-διαγράφει αυτά που προσπαθούν να μπούν στην ουρά, μέχρι να αδειάσει. Πολύ απλο.

Ομως κάνοντας μια εικασία, ότι απο το σημείο του DSLAM μέχρι τους BBRAS υπάρχει ένα ΑΤΜ κύκλωμα, τότε δεν μπορεί, κάποιας μορφής QoS θα υπάρχει. Οπως επίσης με βάση το contention ratio όποιο και εαν είναι αυτό, πχ 1/10 σημαίνει ότι σε ένα DSLAM με 32 πόρτες των 384Kbps (χάριν ευκολίας) θα "φεύγει" ένα ΑΤΜ κύκλωμα απο το DSLAM συνολικής ταχύτητας 32*384 Κbps / 10 = 1228,8 Kbps . Τώρα εαν το contention ration είναι 1/20, όπως καταλαβαίνετε θα φεύγει ένα κύκλωμα με την μισή ταχύτητα (614 Κbps) το οποίο θα εξυπηρετεί και τις 32 πόρτες. 

Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει κάποιας μορφής QoS είτε στον ΟΤΕ είτε στους ISP's το οποίο κόβει σε επίπεδο πακέτων και ο υπολογισμός των 30 πακέτων για την 384 είναι εντάξει μονο με μεγάλα πακέτα (συνήθως TCP, web surfing / ftp). 

Ο αυστηρός περιορισμός πακέτων στο ΑΤΜ (CBR) δεν νομίζω να παίζει σαν QoS, μιας και αυτό θα μας έδινε συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα, μιας και το κάθε πακέτο ΑΤΜ είναι 48 bytes + 5 bytes header = 53 bytes. Ισως είναι κάτι άλλο, συνδιασμός και σίγουρα εαν είναι απο τον ΟΤΕ, βλέπει το IP Traffic και προσαρμόζεται σε συνθήκες κορεσμού, να περνά μόνο 30 πακέτα IP για κάθε σύνδεση (όπως πχ μπορεί αν κάνει η συσκευή της Promina που έγραψα πιο πριν).

----------


## anon

Κάτι που είδα κοιτώντας εδώ και εκεί
Ping Failures

ATM VCs using a very low SCR value may experience ping timeouts. For example, a 1500-byte packet equates to 12,000 bits without overhead or 13,200 bits with the 10 percent cell tax. Configuring an SCR of 8 kbps gives you a two-second transmission time, which matches the default ping timeout. Thus, you may need to configure a higher timeout value to resolve the problem.

If your ATM VC is configured with a higher SCR value and is experiencing ping failures, conduct ping tests of various sizes and monitor the round-trip times printed to the screen. Note the round-trip min/avg/max values.

1500 Byte Ping Results: 
   Sending 5, 1500-byte ICMP Echos to 2.2.2.2, timeout is 2 seconds: 
   !!!!! 
   Success rate is 100 percent (5/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 
   420/1345/1732 ms

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk39...80102a42.shtml

Σας θυμίζει τίποτα;;; (ΑΤΜ QoS με VBR-rnt)

----------


## psyxakias

> Οχι φιλε μου. Οχι προσωπικα σε καμια περιπτωση.Μαζικα για να φανει επιτελους οτι δεν πρεπει να παιζουμε.Και ναι, εχω παρει απειρες φορες και το μονο που ξερουν να λενε ειναι οτι την γραμμη μου την κοιταξαν απο το κεντρο και ειναι "καθαρη".
> Εγω απο την αλλη πιστευω οτι ειναι ratelimit. Εσυ γιατι αρχισες να εχεις αμφιβολιες? Τι σου αλλαξε την γνωμη?


Εγώ προτιμώ να ξεκινώ παράπονα σε ατομικό επίπεδο πρώτα, έτσι ώστε να μην πουν σε ενδεχόμενη μαζική καταγγελία "δεν μας είχαν γίνει γραπτές αναγγελίες όπως αναφέρεται στη σύμβαση, άρα δεν γνωρίζαμε το πρόβλημα". Και ύστερα δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα να συμμετέχω σε μαζική καταγγελία.

Όσον αφορά το ratelimit, επειδή δεν είναι σταθερά τα πακέτα σε έναν αριθμό έχω μερικές αμφιβολίες, για το αν πρόκειται όντως ratelimit ( τι είδους ratelimit όμως; ) ή αν πρόκειται απλώς για ανεξέλεγκτη χρήση του δικτύου χωρίς καθόλου διαμοιρασμό πακέτων/bandwidth ανά γραμμή, αλλά απλώς ανά ταχύτητα (384, 512, 1024). Κοινώς congestion...

Μόλις έχω κάποια νέα θα ενημερώσω, πάντως έως τώρα δεν βλέπω πρόοδο.

----------


## squib

Κυρίες Κύριοι μικρά παιδιά κλπ,

αναβάθμισα τη γραμμή μου σε 512 (Vivodi/ ΑΡΥΣ) και πάνε καλά . Από εκεί μου είχα maximum 29pps τώρα είδα μέχρι 150...

To skype με ενδιέφερε πολύ πάει καλά...

ΥΓ. έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι σαν το vnc (tight,real,win) ??? δεν είναι για τοπικό δίκτυο...

----------


## psyxakias

> αναβάθμισα τη γραμμή μου σε 512 (Vivodi/ ΑΡΥΣ) και πάνε καλά . Από εκεί μου είχα maximum 29pps τώρα είδα μέχρι 150...


Μην καθυσηχάζεσαι, έτσι έγινε και σε μένα. από 29-30pps πήγα στα 680 pps (σε 28-bytes πακέτα) με την 512 για δύο (2) εβδομάδες. Μόλις συμπληρωθήκαν οι 14 ημέρες, έπεσα στα 40 pps με διάφορα spikes έως τα 680.




> ΥΓ. έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι σαν το vnc (tight,real,win) ??? δεν είναι για τοπικό δίκτυο...


Remote administrator (www.radmin.com), αν και για Windows προτιμώ το Remote desktop.

----------


## PrOzAk

Εγω πηγα στον οτε και μου δωσαν ενα εγγραφο ονοματι "Αιτηση εξετασεος θεματος" να συμπληρωσω. Μολις τωρα το συμπληρωσα και παω να το δωσω.Και οπως καποιος ανεφερε, αφου αν ο οτε μεσα σε 2 εργασιμες δεν λυσει το προβλημα δεν μπορω να απαιτησω να μην πληρωνω το παγιο?

----------


## Navigator

> Μην καθυσηχάζεσαι, έτσι έγινε και σε μένα. από 29-30pps πήγα στα 680 pps (σε 28-bytes πακέτα) με την 512 για δύο (2) εβδομάδες. Μόλις συμπληρωθήκαν οι 14 ημέρες, έπεσα στα 40 pps με διάφορα spikes έως τα 680.
> .


Ετσι οπως το λές ειναι σαν να σου εχουν βάλει counter στο router και μετά από τάδε ημέρες να πέφτει κόφτης, delay στα UDP κλπ.
Πρέπει όμως να έχει γίνει και σέ άλλους.Εχει παρατηρήσει και άλλος παρόμοια συμπεριφορά στα 512 ?
Ο Sdikr λέει οτι στα 512 τώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## hostolis

Εγώ με γραμμή 512 (εδώ και 3 βδομάδες) παρατήρησα το πρόβλημα μόνο 2-3 φορές (Ping timeouts κατα τη διάρκεια συνομιλίας voip). Γενικά όμως πετάω. Απο εκεί που όταν κατέβαζα torrents με 150 connections το πινγ πήγαινε στον Θεό, τώρα είναι κάπου στα 200-500.

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ πάντως και στην 512 συνεχίζω να έχω έντονο πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα από τον ΟΤΕ μου λένε την δικαιολογία ότι: "Το δίκτυο μας δεν υποστηρίζει VoIP υπηρεσίες" καθώς και "Δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση ταχύτητας ή εγγύηση για τη χρήση VoIP υπηρεσιών". Ενώ επαννειλημμένως τους τους έχω πει πως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο στο VoIP αλλά γενικότερα σε προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιούν αρκετά pps (VoIP, Online Gaming, SSH/TELNET sessions, Remote administration utilities, Real-time εφαρμογές κλπ).

Ρίξτε μια ματιά στα χθεσινά γραφήματα και θα καταλάβετε τη διαφορά (το πρώτο στις 15:13 και το δεύτερο στις 21:14):




Στέλνω ακριβώς τα ίδια πακέτα (1150 pps) από Internet και στις δύο φορές για 90", μόνο που το μεσημέρι λαμβάνω στην ADSL μου μόλις 30-70 pps ενώ το βράδυ λαμβάνω 680 pps. Το δοκίμασα με ένα φιλό στο εξωτερικό και λάμβανε κανονικότατα 1142-1150 pps. Μπορώ να ανεχτώ >300-400 pps (εφ'όσον οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες) αλλά *δεν μπορώ να ανεχτώ 30-70 pps*.  :Evil:

----------


## Acinonyx

Δήλωσα βλάβη στο 121. Δεν είναι λύση να γυρίζουμε σε 512.

Όταν θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο θα κάνω το DoS attack στο dslam μου.  :Very Happy:  Να δω τι θα μου πουν..

Ευτυχώς έχω πάρει γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ απευθείας.

----------


## tdel

Ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση, μετά και από τη δεύτερη δήλωση βλάβης στο 121. Μόλις έκανα αίτηση για αλλαγή σε 512. Μου είπαν 1-2 εργάσιμες... άντε, να δούμε.

----------


## dpetka2001

ρε παιδια μπορει καποιος να μου πει με ποιο τροπο μπορω να στειλω πακετα στη γραμμη μου για να δω ποσα πακετα μπορει να δεχεται εκτος απο το να τρεχω το Skype?? να δω δηλαδη πως συμπεριφερεται κατω απο σταθερες συνθηκες ληψης πακετων οσο αυτο ειναι δυνατον...ευχαριστω...

----------


## viron

> Εγώ πάντως και στην 512 συνεχίζω να έχω έντονο πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα από τον ΟΤΕ μου λένε την δικαιολογία ότι: "Το δίκτυο μας δεν υποστηρίζει VoIP υπηρεσίες" καθώς και "Δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση ταχύτητας ή εγγύηση για τη χρήση VoIP υπηρεσιών".
> ...


Η απάντηση τα λέει όλα, ειναι η ομολογία ότι από τον ΟΤΕ έχουνε ρυθμίσει το δίκτυο να μην περνάει VOIP.


Βύρων.

----------


## frap

> Η απάντηση τα λέει όλα, ειναι η ομολογία ότι από τον ΟΤΕ έχουνε ρυθμίσει το δίκτυο να μην περνάει VOIP.


Hellooo? HOL ? Διαβάζει κανείς από εσάς εδώ μέσα;

To eVoice τι κάνει; Καλά;... Πάντα καλά.

----------


## stamos

παντως εγω εχω την εντυπωση οτι ακομα υπαρχει προβλημα στις συνδεσεις.επειδη παρακολουθω τακτικα το ιντερνετ μου εχω 1024 στη 4νετ.σερνεται σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα και συνηθως τις μεσημεριανες ωρες

----------


## anon

Παιδιά,
απο το λίγο που έψαξα σχετικά με το ATM, αυτό που εικάζω ότι είναι ότι χρησιμοποιούν VBR-nrt (Variable bit rate - non real time), και με SCR = contention ratio * bandwidth πάρα πολύ μικρό. 

Αρα με βαση τα στοιχεία που δημοσιεύθηκαν ως τώρα για τα ping timeouts μπορεί να υπολογισθεί και το SCR που έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει (ή το contention ratio).

----------


## chrisyah

> Hellooo? HOL ? Διαβάζει κανείς από εσάς εδώ μέσα;
> 
> To eVoice τι κάνει; Καλά;... Πάντα καλά.



Το eVoice της HOL παρουσιάζει τα ίδια προβλήματα ?

----------


## dkounal

Το e-voice χρησιμοποιεί >30 πακέτα το δεπτερόλεπτο και εχει πρόβλημα.
Η σύμβαση για το adsl μεσω ΟΤΕ είναι: http://www.oteshop.gr/adsl_oroisimvasis.htm
Το Voip απαιτεί συγκεκριμένη σειρά με την οποία θα φτάσουν τα πακέτα και σταθερή ροή πακέτων για να μην γίνουν discard. Αυτό απαιτεί QoS και ο ΟΤΕ δεν εφαρμοζει QoS άρα είναι απόλυτα λογικό να λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζει Voip. Ο μειωμένος αριθμός πακέτων δεν σχετίζεται όμως μόνο με voip.
Δυστυχώς, μάλλον τείνω να πιστέψω ότι το παραπάνω πρόβλημα συμβαίνει και σε tcp πακέτα. Συγκεκριμένα, με το perfmon ανοιχτό, και σε χρήση το UltraVNC με εγκατεστημένο το video hook driver, παρατήρησα ότι εάν κουναγα συνεχώς το ποντίκι μέσα στο παράθυρο του vnc, ο αριθμός των πακέτων που λάβαινα ανέβαινε μέχρι το 30-31πακέτα/sec και κατόπιν το vnc παγωνε για λίγο. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## globalnoise

Υπάρχει και στα tcp πακέτα το πρόβλημα, το έχω αναφέρει και βρίσκω καλό να αλλάξει ίσως ο τίτλος του thread?

Παιδιά προσέξτε... *μην τηλεφωνείτε στον ΟΤΕ αλλά στον ISP... ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ*

Πρέπει όλοι οι ISP να το πάρουν χαμπάρι και να "κλωτσήσουν" από το να μαζευόμαστε για καταγγελίες κλπ ας αφήσουμε τις εταιρίες, τους συνδέσμους τους και τους δικηγόρους τους να κάνουν αυτά που πρέπει...

----------


## PrOzAk

> Το e-voice χρησιμοποιεί >30 πακέτα το δεπτερόλεπτο και εχει πρόβλημα.
> Η σύμβαση για το adsl μεσω ΟΤΕ είναι: http://www.oteshop.gr/adsl_oroisimvasis.htm
> Το Voip απαιτεί συγκεκριμένη σειρά με την οποία θα φτάσουν τα πακέτα και σταθερή ροή πακέτων για να μην γίνουν discard. Αυτό απαιτεί QoS και ο ΟΤΕ δεν εφαρμοζει QoS άρα είναι απόλυτα λογικό να λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζει Voip. Ο μειωμένος αριθμός πακέτων δεν σχετίζεται όμως μόνο με voip.
> Δυστυχώς, μάλλον τείνω να πιστέψω ότι το παραπάνω πρόβλημα συμβαίνει και σε tcp πακέτα. Συγκεκριμένα, με το perfmon ανοιχτό, και σε χρήση το UltraVNC με εγκατεστημένο το video hook driver, παρατήρησα ότι εάν κουναγα συνεχώς το ποντίκι μέσα στο παράθυρο του vnc, ο αριθμός των πακέτων που λάβαινα ανέβαινε μέχρι το 30-31πακέτα/sec και κατόπιν το vnc παγωνε για λίγο. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


Το εχω πει πολλες φορες οπως και ο globalnoise. Συμβαινει με azureus(γενικα sharing progs) και με online gaming το προβλημα, αρα = TCP πακετα. Πολυ απλα βαλτε Counterstrike και καντε ενα απλο refresh στην λιστα με τους server. Aλλα και οταν συνδεθειτε θα διαπιστωσετε το προβλημα.Τωρα τελευταια οταν κανω refresh την server list πεφτει ο συγχρονισμος...

Επισης dkounal ειχα γραψει πιο πανω οτι το μοντεμ μου ειναι εσωτερικο και τον συγχρονισμο τον δημιουργει σαν μια συνδεση δικτυου(loca area connection) .Οταν ζηταω πολλα πακετα τοτε κατι συμβαινει(dos μαλλον?) και ο συγχρονισμος νεκρωνει απο την πλευρα του dslam μονο, γιατι οπως βλεπω απο την συνδεση του συγχρονισμου στελνω μονο εγω requests sto dslam και αυτο δεν απανταει για καποιον λογο.Ως αποτελεσμα λοιπον για να ξαναλειτουργησει πρεπει να ξανασυγχρονισω την γραμμη για να παιξουν ολα.
Αυτο λοιπον μου δινει να καταλαβω οτι οταν γινεται το dos απο το dslam, πρεπει να νεκρωνει τον συγχρονισμο, και στο εν λογω μοντεμ μου τα windows δεν θεωρουν οτι εχει νεκρωσει η συνδεση και μενει ανενεργη. Στα αλλα modem, modem routers ισως να μην φαινεται αυτο γιατι γινεται αυτοματος επανασυγχρονισμος απο αυτα. Μπορει καποιος να το κοιταξει το θεμα να δει αν συμβαινει οντως αυτο?

Υ.Γ. Εγω πηγα στον διευθηντη του οτε και κατεθεσα το εγγραφο με την παραβαση της συμβασης.

----------


## dkounal

Δεν ξέρω γιατί πρέπει να ζαλίζω τον ISP όταν δεν είναι πρόβλημα του. 
Ζαλίζω κάθε δύο μέρες το 121 (σε λίγο λέω να κάνω και κανένα ραντεβού στα τυφλά με τις κοπελιές), εστειλα και δυο fax σημερα στο τοπικό τμήμα βλαβων ADSL και στο τμήμα HellasStream ΑΤΜ & ADSL στην Αθήνα. Και καλή μου τύχη.
Τώρα έχω 25πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο πάμε για φούντο δηλαδή.....

----------


## stavpal

εμένα τώρα που δοκίμασα με το voipbuster ναι μεν δεν πέφτει η γραμμή (α ρε zyxel) αλλά τα pings πάνε στα 10000ms στα 60sec της ομιλίας (σταδιακά)
-και δω 25pps....

----------


## stavpal

ενώ πάλι τώρα το πρωί μια χαρά. Το bc κατεβάζει συνεχώς πάνω από 30k/sec, το  browsing αρκετά καλό, τα ping μια χαρά, τα pps επίσης ok (max πάνω από 80-στις 7:00 ήταν 98), το voipbuster μια χαρά (εκεί στα 50pps τελικά δουλεύει)- με τα pings με το voip ανοικτό στα 31msec

----------


## psyxakias

Και εμένα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ΟΚ, αλλά σε λίγο δεν θα με απογοητεύσει.. θα αρχίσει τα τρελά του.

----------


## trojy

Με 512αρα γραμμή, 30-40 pps. 
Δηλαδή ταχύτητα <2 kb/s.
Δηλαδή μεγάλος κίνδυνος DOS attack να είναι επιτυχές.
Δηλαδή disconnect της γραμμής...
Συνεπώς δήλωση βλάβης στην πρόθυμη και αναποτελεσματική Forthnet (ας όψεται το 1bill)..

----------


## stavpal

προχθεσινά stats (thanks to psyxakias που μου θύμισε πως βλέπουμε τα pps στο perfmon)
σορρυ για το μεγάλο μέγεθος, αλλά αλλιώς δεν φαίνονται τα γράμματα κάτω

(το πρωί ήταν ακόμη παραπάνω τα pps, αλλά δεν είχα κάνει log)

Συμπεράσματα: βλέπετε (το πράσινο είναι pps & to κόκκινο kb/sec) ότι από τα 50 περίπου που είναι στις 13:00 (το πρωί στις 7 ήταν κάπου 60-90) σταδιακά (αν φανταστείτε την γραμμή) πέφτει στα 25 στις 22:30 το βράδυ)
και αυτό γίνεται πάνω κάτω κάθε μέρα

Νομίζω είναι κατατοπιστικό γράφημα

edit:
να και ένα πριν 6min: (χωρίς σχόλια....δηλαδή πραγματικά ΕΛΕΟΣ)


..και ένα μια ώρα αργότερα (όπου πέφτει και ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 20 PPS)


μετά τις 22:30 αρχίζει....λίγο λίγο...να φτιάχνει (που και που, ξαναχαλάει μετά, φτιάχνει λίγο - αρχίζει να ξαναχτυπάει 50άρια - spikes βέβαια, αλλά στις 20:00 ήταν κολλημένο γύρω απ'τα 25....) (βέβαια τα pings ακόμη είναι ψιλοχάλια)


και ένα συνολικό σημερινό (σόρρυ για τις πολλές εικόνες)

το πρωί έχει αυτές τις αυξομειώσεις επειδή κάθε τόσο σταματούσα το bc και τέσταρα το voipbuster, οπότε ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι καλά εκεί (45-50+) (στο γράφημα δεν φαίνεται καλά επειδή είναι για 12ώρες, αλλά το πρωί με το bc κάθε τόσο πήγαινε στα 60 & 70 pps με το download εκεί στα 34-39kb/s)
όπως φαίνεται, από το μεσημεράκι προς το απόγευμα βλέπουμε μια απότομη πτώση των pps και από τα 40-50 πέφτουν στα 20-35. Έτσι κυλάει όλο το απόγευμα με αποκορύφωμα κατά τις 19:00-21:00 και μετά τις 22:30 σταδιακά αρχίζει να ξαναπαίρνει τα πάνω του

Αυτά από μένα!

edit: ok Evilhawk το κανα. Δεν ήξερα αυτόν τον τρόπο πριν

----------


## pstratos

Εγώ φαίνεται να έχω πιο κουλό πρόβλημα. Ενώ απο το PC sto τηλέφωνο όλα καλά (δηλ στο upload) με 0,2-0,3 sec delay, από το τηλέφωνο στο PC η καθυστέρηση είναι περίπου 9-10 sec! 

384 ΟΤΕ, forthnet, USR9105 , voipbuster.

----------


## trojy

> Εγώ φαίνεται να έχω πιο κουλό πρόβλημα. Ενώ απο το PC sto τηλέφωνο όλα καλά (δηλ στο upload) με 0,2-0,3 sec delay, από το τηλέφωνο στο PC η καθυστέρηση είναι περίπου 9-10 sec! 
> 
> 384 ΟΤΕ, forthnet, USR9105 , voipbuster.


Χμμ.. Δεν είναι κουλό. Όλοι μας, αυτό λέμε. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο download. 
Έχεις λοιπόν και εσύ τα όρια σου.

----------


## psyxakias

Πλάκα πλάκα, θα ήταν ωραία ιδέα να κάνουμε μετρήσεις των pps και στο upload σε ώρες αιχμής και βραδινές να δούμε διαφορές.. μιλώντας πάντα για UDP πακέτα που δεν θα κάνουν slowdown  :Wink:

----------


## pstratos

Μονο για το download μιλούσατε???  Εγώ νόμιζα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι συμμετρικό!!  Αν ειναι θέμα policy του ISP πως το δικαιολογείται αυτό?? Δεν θα έκοβε συμμετρικά?

----------


## psyxakias

Είχα σήμερα μια συζήτηση (περίπου 3 ώρες) με έναν υπεύθυνο από τον ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα, ο οποιός φάνηκε να ενδιαφέρεται και κατέληξε ότι μπορεί να ευθύνεται το modem μου. Αν και εγω δε το πιστεύω αυτό διότι η λογική μου λέει ότι δε θα συνέβαινε σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες αλλά σε όλες τις ώρες, θα ήθελα παρόλα αυτά να μάθω άλλοι που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα (υψηλά pings >3000-5000 ms κατά την διάρκεια VoIP), τι modem διαθέτουν.

Ξεκινάω εγώ:
*Siemens Xpresslink (για γραμμή ADSL over ISDN)*

----------


## stavpal

μια που το είπατε
 (download)
 (upload)
ίδια μέρα, ίδια ώρα.

*zyxel 660h*, μετά από κάποια ώρα (μετά τις 13:00 συνήθως :Wink:  με το voipbuster ανεβαίνουν τα πινκς μέχρι και 10000ms. το πρωί είναι τζάμι
*adsl over isdn (384/128)*

----------


## trojy

> Είχα σήμερα μια συζήτηση (περίπου 3 ώρες) με έναν υπεύθυνο από τον ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα, ο οποιός φάνηκε να ενδιαφέρεται και κατέληξε ότι μπορεί να ευθύνεται το modem μου. Αν και εγω δε το πιστεύω αυτό διότι η λογική μου λέει ότι δε θα συνέβαινε σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες αλλά σε όλες τις ώρες, θα ήθελα παρόλα αυτά να μάθω άλλοι που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα (υψηλά pings >3000-5000 ms κατά την διάρκεια VoIP), τι modem διαθέτουν.
> 
> Ξεκινάω εγώ:
> *Siemens Xpresslink (για γραμμή ADSL over ISDN)*


Alcatel Speedtouch 530
Crypto USB (F200)

----------


## frap

*Efficient Networks(Siemens) Speedstream 5100* 

Δουλεύει σε PPPoE με ένα NetBSD για router από πίσω.

----------


## del_gr

Έκανα και εγώ μερικές δοκιμές και το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται εκτός απο προγράμματα voip και στο απλό ping (icmp). Χρησιμοποιώντας το hrPing ( http://www.cfos.de/ping/ping.htm ) και χώρις να κινείτε τίποτα άλλο στη γραμμή όταν στέλνω περισσότερα απο 30 requests ανα sec ( στο περίπου και ανάλογα με την ώρα ) το ping πάει στο θεό ( > 10000ms ). Μια φορά μονο πριν απο 2 μέρες το πέτυχα σε καλύτερη κατάσταση και έκανα για πρώτη φορά κλήση voip. Επίσης το έχω δοκιμάσει και σε full bridge και κάνει τα ίδια.

- Ρέθυμνο , HOL 384k με Jetspeed520i.

Αυτά απο μένα.  :Sad: 
Κώστας.

----------


## savdown

Εγώ είμαι με USR 9501 PPPoE ISDN HOL 384 Αθήνα.

----------


## mion_15

Alcatel Speedtouch 530i, 384\128 over ISDN, HOL

----------


## dkounal

Alcatel speedtouch 530i, in PPPoATM over ISDN by OTE 
(Μην μου πει οτι δεν είναι συμβατο το Modem μου κάποια στιγμή... 
Και ο κάθε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μου λέει "μήπως φταίει το modem σας;" τρώει μια απάντηση "Από τον ΟΤΕ το πήρα, θέλετε να το ελέγξετε;" και ακολουθούν δεπτερόλεπτα σιωπής-αμηχανίας)

----------


## tdel

Πριν λίγες ώρες "αναβαθμίστηκα" σε 512άρη (με γειά μου). Εκεί που έβλεπα spikes στα 30-32 πακέτα, με μέσο όρο 12-14, τώρα χτυπάω ως 100-110, με μέσο όρο 50-60. Συγκινήθηκα, μίλησα στο Skype με ανοιχτό ed2k/BT.

Ναι, ξέρω, είναι Κυριακή, να δούμε αύριο τι θα γίνει... όμως, ακόμη και στα speed tests, η κατάσταση είναι ΣΑΦΩΣ βελτιωμένη.

Ίδωμεν!

----------


## drdim

Εγώ είμαι σε γραμμή 384 του ΟΤΕ (pstn) με πάροχο Forthnet 256/128.
Χρησιμοποιώ Crypto F320 (είναι router).
Από το All-Seeing Eye παίρνω τα εξής όμορφα:

Κυριακή 23/10/05 και ώρα Ελλάδος 20:30.

Upstream bandwidth (bits/s)                     117442
Downstream bandwidth (bits/s)                 348471
Packet header overhead (bytes)                523
Maximum packets per second                    16 (!!!)
Bandwidth utilization when pinging (%)      65
Number of times to ping a server               4
Timeout when pinging servers (ms)           500
Number of times to retry scans                  2
Timeout when scanning servers (ms)         500

Κάποια στιγμή θα παραθέσω και αποτελέσματα μεταμεσονύχτιων ωρών όπου το pps φτάνει τα 60 (!!!)
Εννοείται πως με τα ανωτέρω (16) ούτε λόγος γίνετε για Voip. Αλλά από πείσμα, δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπάρω εξωτερικό μέσω ΟΤΕ! (δεν ήμουν κακός πελάτης του και εάν δεν δυσανασχετούσα ίσως έπαιρνα εκτός από Voip και μέσω ΟΤΕ). 
Μόνο μέσω messenger που εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει, άλλους τρόπους.

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει πως λειτουργεί το Voip στις γραμμές της Vivodi? (ίσως ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενα ποστς, αλλά από όσο διάβασα δεν θυμάμαι να βρήκα απάντηση)

----------


## chrisyah

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει πως λειτουργεί το Voip στις γραμμές της Vivodi? (ίσως ειπώθηκε σε προηγούμενα ποστς, αλλά από όσο διάβασα δεν θυμάμαι να βρήκα απάντηση)


Να προσθέσω στο ερώτημα, 

Χρήστες της Vivodi (Full, Shared - *ΟΧΙ ΑΡΥΣ*) έχουν ανάλογα προβλήματα με υπηρεσίες Voip, Games, etc...  ???

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* όχι χρήστες του dslphone της Vivodi άλλα καθαρά software based services...

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## BoGe

> Να προσθέσω στο ερώτημα, 
> 
> Χρήστες της Vivodi (Full, Shared - *ΟΧΙ ΑΡΥΣ*) έχουν ανάλογα προβλήματα με υπηρεσίες Voip, Games, etc...  ???
> 
> *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* όχι χρήστες του dslphone της Vivodi άλλα καθαρά software based services...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ...


Vivodi Full με υπηρεσίες VoIP, κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## squib

όπως έχω πει και πριν vivodi shared llu (όχι ΑΡΥΣ) πάει σφαίρα στο γραφείο μου...τι καλά που θα ήταν και σπίτι (αρυσ) να πηγαινε έτσι...

----------


## Decoder

Ρε παιδια,

κατι πρεπει να γινει, δε μπορει να σου διαφημιζουν Online gaming και 
εγω να παιρνω 18 pps. Πως θα παιξω online games ετσι;

Δηλαδη αυτο δεν ειναι παραπλανητικη διαφημιση;

Δε μπορουμε τουλαχιστον να τους αναγκασουμε να βγαλουν αυτες τις διαφημισεις 
μεχρι να αφησουν τα καραγκιοζιλικια και να βαλουν μια ταξη; Εχει γραψει κανεις
στο ΙΝΚΑ;


ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## psyxakias

Σήμερα εξεπλάγην όταν κατάλαβα ότι *ούτε η αναβάθμιση σε μεγαλύτερη γραμμή λύνει το πρόβλημα*. Ύστερα από συνομιλία με έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ, με συγχρόνισαν στα 1024 για λίγη ώρα για να κάνω μερικές δοκιμές. Μπορεί τα pings μου με το 1o hop να μειωθήκαν αισθητά (κάτω των 15 ms) αλλά *το πρόβλημα παραμένει σχεδόν το ίδιο και στα 1024*. Τα pps κατά διαστήματα πέφτουν κάτω από τα 40 pps με μόνη διαφορά ότι τα peaks της 1024 είναι έως τα 1150 pps αντί των 680 pps στην 512.

Έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι πλέον τόσο απλό όσο νομίζαμε και ίσως δεν φταίει απαραίτητα ο ΟΤΕ. Σκοπεύω να κάνω κάποιες περαιτέρω δοκιμές που έχω στο μυαλό μου μήπως και καταλήξω σε κάποια συμπεράσματα.

----------


## savdown

Psyxakia το πρόβλημα δεν υπήρχε παλαιότερα άρα ξεπίτηδες ή καταλάθος το θέμα είναι ότι το προξενεί ο ΟΤΕ.
Έχει κανείς την σύμβαση μήπως και καταφέρουμε να το δηλώσουμε βλάβη για να γλιτώσουμε το πάγιο μέχρι να το φτιάξουν;
Μόνο έτσι καταλαβαίνει ο ΟΤΕ και θα το φτιάξει κάποτε.

----------


## psyxakias

*savdown*, όντως κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ όμως αφήνω και ένα "ισως" καθώς έκανα παρατήρησα κάτι πολύ περίεργο που με έβαλε σε υποψίες.

Επίσης αυτό που είμαι πλέον σίγουρος είναι ότι με 1024 γραμμή ΔΕΝ λύνεται το πρόβλημα (που ήλπιζα έως τώρα και είχα πάρει απόφαση για μετατροπή γραμμής), που μάλιστα επιβεβαιώνει έναν υπεύθυνο στη διαχείριση δικτύου του ΟΤΕ που είχα μια 3ωρη συνομιλία το Σάββατο, που μου έλεγε ότι δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα μεταξύ 512 και 1024 στα πακέτα (φυσικά ο ίδιος ισχυρίζεται πως δεν ευθύνεται καν ο ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα).

Anyway, θα κάνω περαιτέρω έρευνες και θα ενημερώσω σχετικά... θα αρχίσω και θα αποκλείω μία-μία μερικές πιθανότητες εντός των επομένων ημερών.

----------


## tdel

psyxakias,

κι εγώ ήθελα να αποκλείσω ένα-ένα τα υπόλοιπα ενδεχόμενα.

α) χρησιμοποιώ ADSL γραμμή (384) εδώ και ~3 χρόνια, στο ίδιο κέντρο (Ερμού), με διαφορετικούς ISPs (ΟΤΕnet, FORTHnet, HOL)&#183; το πρόβλημα άρχισε να παρουσιάζεται φέτος τo Σεπτέμβριο

β) δεν μπορούσα να σταυρώσω ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ πάνω από 30 pps (spikes, μ.ο. ~14), πριν να κάνω αναβάθμιση σε 512&#183; τώρα, με ενεργά ed2k/BT (και φυσικά την ίδια σύνδεση 384 της HOL, όπως έχω γράψει και σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα), κάνω *ταυτόχρονα* και test με το All Seeing Eye και χτυπάω ~100 pps

γ) τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες, δοκίμασα 3 ISPs


Σύμφωνα με την Αριστοτέλεια λογική (και αφού είχα κράξει προκαταβολικά τη HOL, η οποία φαίνεται πως διόρθωσε τα προβλήματα που είχε στη Θεσσαλονίκη, αν και κάποιες γραμμές της βρίσκονται σχεδόν πάντα στα όριά τους), όλα δείχνουν ΟΤΕ. Είμαι 99,999% σίγουρος γι' αυτό. Δεν μπορεί να είμαστε όλοι τρελοί!

----------


## anon

για δέστε και αυτό

----------


## Just_Nikos

Aπογοητευση.....Μολις επιασα 8745 ping στο unreal tournamen χθες το βραδυ ειχα 54...Kαλα...

----------


## PrOzAk

> *savdown*, όντως κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ όμως αφήνω και ένα "ισως" καθώς έκανα παρατήρησα κάτι πολύ περίεργο που με έβαλε σε υποψίες.
> 
> Επίσης αυτό που είμαι πλέον σίγουρος είναι ότι με 1024 γραμμή ΔΕΝ λύνεται το πρόβλημα (που ήλπιζα έως τώρα και είχα πάρει απόφαση για μετατροπή γραμμής), που μάλιστα επιβεβαιώνει έναν υπεύθυνο στη διαχείριση δικτύου του ΟΤΕ που είχα μια 3ωρη συνομιλία το Σάββατο, που μου έλεγε ότι δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα μεταξύ 512 και 1024 στα πακέτα (φυσικά ο ίδιος ισχυρίζεται πως δεν ευθύνεται καν ο ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα).
> 
> Anyway, θα κάνω περαιτέρω έρευνες και θα ενημερώσω σχετικά... θα αρχίσω και θα αποκλείω μία-μία μερικές πιθανότητες εντός των επομένων ημερών.


Και γιατι αφηνεις ισως? Μηπως φταινε οι providers? Οχι. Εχω δοκιμασει 3 (acn , ote , hol) και παλι λιγοτερο απο 30 πακετα στην 384.

Σκοπιμα εχουν βαλει κοφτη. Εγω ειχα στειλει το εγγραφο εξετασης προβληματος και δεν με πηρε κανεις τηλεφωνο. Αυριο παω στον διευθηντη του ΟΤΕ εδω στο Ρεθυμνο να του πω 2 λογακια για τα παγια τα οποια θα απαιτησω να μην τα πληρωνω. :Evil:

----------


## savdown

Για να μπορέσουμε να αποκλείσουμε τους ISP στα σίγουρα( ; ) μπορούμε να βρούμε και κάποιον με Vivodi δίκτυο και ISP HOL και να συγκρίνουμε με ΟΤΕ/HOL. 
Ακόμα ενδιαφέρον θα είχε η σύγκριση 384ΟΤΕ/384ΙSP και 512ΟΤΕ/384ISP - 1024ΟΤΕ/384ISP. 
To link που έδωσες *anon* δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να το καταλάβω αλλά από το conclusion που διάβασα μάλλον αναφέρεται στο τιγκαρισμένο Upstream και τις επιπτώσεις του.
*Psyxakias* αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε με κάνα τεστ πες μας.

----------


## fork

Τώρα άμα πω ότι σας ζηλεύω θα με πιστέψετε. Το μέγιστο που έχω πετύχει είναι 12. Συνήιθως έχω 7 με 8 pps. Εχω σταματίσει να παίζω Online Παιχνίδια και για Skype ούτε λόγος. 

OTE 384 + HOL (προσφορά RAM) DSLAM Αiγάλεω (5444)

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ μπορεί να έχω λίγο πιο ευχάριστα νέα αύριο, διότι κατάφερα για πρώτη φορά απόψε να έχω 1350 pps σταθερότατα (ναι ναι 1350!), κάτι που δεν είχα ξαναδεί καθόλου (ούτε καν το βράδυ, max 680 είχα πρώτα τα βράδια). Θέλω όμως να κάνω κάτι περαιτέρω δοκιμές αύριο (σε πρωινή ώρα) πριν σας πω γιατί μπορεί να έχω βγάλει λάθος συμπεράσματα.

----------


## nEC

psyxakias, λαθος να μετρας τα packets/sec του network interface γιατι αυτος ο counter μετραει οτιδιποτε κινηται πανω στο lan. Χωρις να θελω να σε απαγοιτευσω, αλλα 1350 pps σημαινει οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα μετεφερες καποιο αρχειο η οτιδηποτε στο local lan! Ο σωστος counter ειναι IP -> datagrams received / sec.

----------


## Hose

Μετά απο δυο ώρες διακοπής από τις 8:30, πήρα την forthnet οπου με ενημέρωσαν οτι έπεσε "κάποιο" σύστημα στον ΟΤΕ και πολλές περιοχές είχαν πρόβλημα. Λίγη ώρα αργότερα επανήλθε και πλέον το VoIP παρουσιάζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα που παρουσιαζόταν στην 384. Η γραμμή μου είναι 512. Θα περιμένω να δω μίπως είναι προσωρινό το πρόβλημα.

ΥΓ: Περιοχή Ν. Ερυθραίας

----------


## PrOzAk

Μπα μην περιμενεις αδικα...τα εχουμε πει χιλιες φορες.
Σημερα εγω πηρα ετσι μια καλη δοση απο νευρα. Προσπαθω απο τις 23:00 να παιξω Counter-Strike Source και απλα δεν γινεται. Δεν συνδεεται καν στον σερβερ και παγωνει ολη η συνδεση με αποτελεσμα ping timeouts (OTE & HOL).Refresh server list και κατασονται με την σειρα ξεκινωντας απο τον πρωτο που γινεται ping (85ms) και παει λεγοντας αυξανομενο σταθερα 85-110-150-200....7000ms!!!!
Πως σας φαινεται?Αναρωτιεστε γιατι ολα αυτα? Γιατι το Refresh στην server list κανει ενα μαζικο ping δηλαδη πολλα πολλα πακετα με αποτελεσμα το DSLam να κανει deny γιατι λιμιταρει ~30pps. ΑΥΤΟ ειναι το λεγομενο Online gaming. Aλλα θα το ξαναπω... μηπως εγραφε πουθενα στην διαφημιση με ψιλα γραμματα Online gaming=ΤΑΒΛΙ ΣΤΟ YAHOO??

----------


## Hose

Να διορθώσω το προηγούμενο μου post και να πω οτι όλα εγιναν το απόγευμα προς βράδυ απο 20:30 - 22:30 μέτα απο αυτη την διακοπή τέρμα τα UDP

----------


## psyxakias

> psyxakias, λαθος να μετρας τα packets/sec του network interface γιατι αυτος ο counter μετραει οτιδιποτε κινηται πανω στο lan.


Δεν έχω lan τις τελευταίες μέρες, έχω ξηλώσει τα πάντα για κάνω δοκιμές και μόνο. Όντως όμως το 1350 είναι το διπλό του 680 και είναι πολύ πιθανόν να μου μετράει τα πακέτα εις διπλούν για κάποιο λόγο. Anyway, θα τα επαληθεύσω αύριο κατά τις πρωινές ώρες που έχω έντονα το πρόβλημα γιατί τα βράδια λειτουργεί OK, και ελπίζω να καταλήξω σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα.

Το απογοητευτικό πάντως στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι σήμερα το πρωί με την 1024 δεν είδα ιδιαίτερη διαφορά, λίγο καλύτερα (που μπορεί να ήταν και τυχαίο) αλλά όχι φοβερά πράγματα. Αυτός μάλιστα είναι ο λόγος που ψάχνω και άλλους παραμέτρους που πιθανόν να προκαλούν το πρόβλημα, εκτός βέβαια αν ο ΟΤΕ έχει αυτά τα "προβληματάκια" σε όλες τις ταχύτητες πλέον.

----------


## psyxakias

Κι όμως παιδιά μόλις τα επιβεβαίωσα τα πακέτα, είναι όντως 1300-1350 pps και δεν είναι διπλομετρημένα από το interface καταλάθος. Στέλνω 680 pps και λαμβάνω 680 pps, στέλνω 1300 και λαμβάνω 1300. Επίσης είτε μετράω datagrams/sec είτε packets/sec είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο, καθώς όπως είπα δεν έχω lan (έχω αποσυνδέσει το switch και συνδέω απευθείας το modem στον Η/Υ).

Έχω μεγάλη αγωνία να δω το πρωί τι θα γίνει, αν θα έχω τόσο έντονο το πρόβλημα ή σε καλύτερη μορφή με τις "αλλαγές" που έχουν γίνει.

----------


## globalnoise

> Μπα μην περιμενεις αδικα...τα εχουμε πει χιλιες φορες.
> Σημερα εγω πηρα ετσι μια καλη δοση απο νευρα. Προσπαθω απο τις 23:00 να παιξω Counter-Strike Source και απλα δεν γινεται. Δεν συνδεεται καν στον σερβερ και παγωνει ολη η συνδεση με αποτελεσμα ping timeouts (OTE & HOL).Refresh server list και κατασονται με την σειρα ξεκινωντας απο τον πρωτο που γινεται ping (85ms) και παει λεγοντας αυξανομενο σταθερα 85-110-150-200....7000ms!!!!
> Πως σας φαινεται?Αναρωτιεστε γιατι ολα αυτα? Γιατι το Refresh στην server list κανει ενα μαζικο ping δηλαδη πολλα πολλα πακετα με αποτελεσμα το DSLam να κανει deny γιατι λιμιταρει ~30pps. ΑΥΤΟ ειναι το λεγομενο Online gaming. Aλλα θα το ξαναπω... μηπως εγραφε πουθενα στην διαφημιση με ψιλα γραμματα Online gaming=ΤΑΒΛΙ ΣΤΟ YAHOO??


Από τον Απρίλιο είμαι έτσι και δεν έχω κανά μήνα με την 512 που μπορώ και παίζω. Βασικά παίζω την κάθε φορά λες και είναι η τελευταία γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει αύριο :Razz:

----------


## silver

παιδια εκανα το πείραμα της 1ης σελίδας και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.
μίλαγα με εναν φίλο στο φουλ στο voipbuster και ετρεξα το ping και ο μεσος ορος ηταν γύρω στα 30ms..μόνο μια δυο φορες αγγιξε τα 80ms...

----------


## PrOzAk

> Από τον Απρίλιο είμαι έτσι και δεν έχω κανά μήνα με την 512 που μπορώ και παίζω. Βασικά παίζω την κάθε φορά λες και είναι η τελευταία γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει αύριο


Εγω ομως δεν θα καταδεχτω να βαλω 512 εστω και αν βγαζει απο 1pps εως 1000 επειδη ετσι γουσταρουν.εχω δικαιωμα να εχω αρκετα pps και στην 384. και συμβουλευω οσοι αντιμετωπιζουν το προβλημα (που λογικα το αντιμετωπιζει ολος ο κοσμος) να πανε στον τοπικο τους ΟΤΕ και να το καταγγειλουν.

----------


## psyxakias

Λόιπον άκυρο αυτό που έλεγα εχθές για 1350 pps, νέμεν με PPPoA μπορούσα να φτάνω το βράδυ τα 1350 pps αντί των 680 pps με PPPoE, αλλά την ώρα του προβλήματος δεν έχει καμμία απολύτως αλλαγή. Είμαι καρφωμένος αυτή τη στιγμή στα 35 pps και δεν με κουνάει τίποτα, ότι πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας και αν επιλέξω.





> Εγω ομως δεν θα καταδεχτω να βαλω 512 εστω και αν βγαζει απο 1pps εως 1000 επειδη ετσι γουσταρουν.εχω δικαιωμα να εχω αρκετα pps και στην 384. και συμβουλευω οσοι αντιμετωπιζουν το προβλημα (που λογικα το αντιμετωπιζει ολος ο κοσμος) να πανε στον τοπικο τους ΟΤΕ και να το καταγγειλουν.


Ποια 512, εγώ με 512 είμαι στα 35 pps. Καθώς όπως ανέφερα χθες με συγχρόνισαν στα 1024 και είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα.  :Thumbdown0: 

ΥΣ: Μόλις μίλησα με FORTHnet (που είναι άλλωστε και ο μόνος ISP που αναφέρει το πρόβλημα στο site του) και μου είπαν ότι αυτή την εβδομάδα έχει προγραμματιστεί συνάντηση OTE/FORTHnet και ένα από τα θέματα που θα τεθεί είναι αυτό με τον μικρό αριθμό πακέτων ανά γραμμή, για να βρεθεί επιτέλους μια λύση στο θέμα καθώς αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα αρκετοί συνδρομητές τους.

----------


## globalnoise

> ΥΣ: Μόλις μίλησα με FORTHnet (που είναι άλλωστε και ο μόνος ISP που αναφέρει το πρόβλημα στο site του) και μου είπαν ότι αυτή την εβδομάδα έχει προγραμματιστεί συνάντηση OTE/FORTHnet και ένα από τα θέματα που θα τεθεί είναι αυτό με τον μικρό αριθμό πακέτων ανά γραμμή, για να βρεθεί επιτέλους μια λύση στο θέμα καθώς αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα αρκετοί συνδρομητές τους.


Σωθήκαμε... Αν είναι διατεθιμένοι να το λύσουν το πρόβλημα τότε γιατί δεν βγάζουν επίσημη ανακοίνωση οτί υπάρχει και πως θα λυθεί άμεσα? :Evil:

----------


## psyxakias

> Σωθήκαμε... Αν είναι διατεθιμένοι να το λύσουν το πρόβλημα τότε γιατί δεν βγάζουν επίσημη ανακοίνωση οτί υπάρχει και πως θα λυθεί άμεσα?


Από το να καθόμαστε και να κλαίμε την μοίρα μας (διότι εγώ αυτό κάνω το τελευταίο καιρό) όμως, προτιμώ να γνωρίζω ότι τουλάχιστον ένας ISP (ίσως κι άλλοι) ασχολείται με το θέμα, διότι ο ΟΤΕ δείχνει να μας έχει γραμμένους στη κυριολεξία εμάς τους συνδρομητές.. ίσως λοιπόν ενδιαφερθεί παραπάνω με τα παράπονα από ISPs.

----------


## dkounal

> Από το να καθόμαστε και να κλαίμε την μοίρα μας (διότι εγώ αυτό κάνω το τελευταίο καιρό) όμως, προτιμώ να γνωρίζω ότι τουλάχιστον ένας ISP (ίσως κι άλλοι) ασχολείται με το θέμα, διότι ο ΟΤΕ δείχνει να μας έχει γραμμένους στη κυριολεξία εμάς τους συνδρομητές.. ίσως λοιπόν ενδιαφερθεί παραπάνω με τα παράπονα από ISPs.


Από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία μέχρι τώρα.
Η δήλωση στο 121 δεν σημαινει τελικά απολύτως τίποτα. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα στείλουν ένα τεχνικό σπίτι σου και θα κάνει δοκιμές χωρίς να λύσει το πρόβλημα.
Η αποστολή όμως φαξ στο τηλέφωνο που θα σου υποδείξει για βλάβες ADSL από το 121 φαίνεται πως ίσως δώσει λύση. Μετά από ένα fax την Παρασκευή, σήμερα, με ενημέρωσαν ότι διαβιβάστηκε η βλάβη στο αρμόδιο τμήμα στην Αθήνα. Μέχρι τώρα μου δίναν ένα τηλέφωνο να τους πάρω εγώ και να βγάλω το φίδι από την τρύπα.....
Σήμερα, εφυγε και ένα fax στον ΟΤΕ με το οποίο ζητάω επιστροφή χρημάτων από το πάγιο μέχρι να διορθωθεί η γραμμή μου...

----------


## PrOzAk

> Από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία μέχρι τώρα.
> Η δήλωση στο 121 δεν σημαινει τελικά απολύτως τίποτα. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα στείλουν ένα τεχνικό σπίτι σου και θα κάνει δοκιμές χωρίς να λύσει το πρόβλημα.
> Η αποστολή όμως φαξ στο τηλέφωνο που θα σου υποδείξει για βλάβες ADSL από το 121 φαίνεται πως ίσως δώσει λύση. Μετά από ένα fax την Παρασκευή, σήμερα, με ενημέρωσαν ότι διαβιβάστηκε η βλάβη στο αρμόδιο τμήμα στην Αθήνα. Μέχρι τώρα μου δίναν ένα τηλέφωνο να τους πάρω εγώ και να βγάλω το φίδι από την τρύπα.....
> Σήμερα, εφυγε και ένα fax στον ΟΤΕ με το οποίο ζητάω επιστροφή χρημάτων από το πάγιο μέχρι να διορθωθεί η γραμμή μου...


Επιτελους.Ευγε....
Και γω αυτο εκανα μολις σημερα.
Εγω σημερα ειχα αλλη εμπειρια μεσα στον οτε...
Πηγα σε εναν υπευθηνο ο οποιος μεταβιβασε την αιτηση εξετασης προβληματος που ειχα γραψει, στα κεντρικα του οτε και, με την συζητηση που ειχαμε (κλασσικα= "κοιταξαμε την γραμμη σου και ειναι πεντακαθαρη" και ενα σωρο αλλες.... :Evil:  ) πεταει ενα : *ΜΕ 19 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ???* 
Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας....

Οσοι, ξαναλεω το αντιμετωπιζετε το προβλημα, ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ της περιοχης σας.
Ειναι παραβαση αυτο που γινεται.Στην συμβαση δεν αναφερουν πουθενα οτι θα εχουμε κατα απο 35pps. Στον υπολοιπο κοσμο τα pps ειναι πανω απο 250+. Εγω εχω telepassport 256 στο μαγαζι που δουλευω και εχει τουλαχιστον 120+...

----------


## wintech2003

dkounal ποιος ειναι αυτος ο αριθμός fax διότι θέλω να κάνω και εγώ μια γραπτή καταγγελία για μια βλάβη σε μια γραμμή ADSL?

----------


## viron

Το έχω ξαναγράψει , τα συμπτώματα οδηγούν σε συμφόρηση (Congestion) που εφαρμόζεται πολιτική διαχείρισης ουράς (congestion queue policy).
'
Tώρα ποιός φταίει?

 Μπορεί ο ISP  που με 'μπουκωμένη' σύνδεση στο ΑΤΜ δίκτυο προσπαθεί να εξυπηρετήσει ολους τους dsl συνδρομητές του.

 Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ που βρίσκει πολύ φυσιολογικό να κάνει overbooking ( http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=17 ) αλλά η πολιτική αυτή οδηγεί σε congestion με τα γνωστά προβλήματα.

Δυστυχώς ο τελικός χρήστης λίγα μπορεί να κάταλάβει από πού προέρχεται το πρόβλημα. Αν υπήρχε αξιόπιστος ISP provider θα βοηθούσε λίγο αλλά δυστυχώς σήμερα το πρόβλημα είναι δύσκολο.

Για όσους έχουν πακέτο σύνδεσης όλα σε ένα (τυπου 1bill) θα μπορούσαν να ζητήσουν να διευρευνηθεί ατο θέμα από τον provider που έχει τη συνολική ευθύνη της σύνδεσης αλλίως θα παίζουν συνέχεια εάν παιχνίδι πινγκ-πόνγκ στέλνοντας την ευθύη ο ένας στον άλλον.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congestion_control

Βύρων.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το έχω ξαναγράψει , τα συμπτώματα οδηγούν σε συμφόρηση (Congestion) που εφαρμόζεται πολιτική διαχείρισης ουράς (congestion queue policy).
> '
> Tώρα ποιός φταίει?
> 
>  Μπορεί ο ISP  που με 'μπουκωμένη' σύνδεση στο ΑΤΜ δίκτυο προσπαθεί να εξυπηρετήσει ολους τους dsl συνδρομητές του.
> 
>  Μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ που βρίσκει πολύ φυσιολογικό να κάνει overbooking ( http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=17 ) αλλά η πολιτική αυτή οδηγεί σε congestion με τα γνωστά προβλήματα.
> 
> Δυστυχώς ο τελικός χρήστης λίγα μπορεί να κάταλάβει από πού προέρχεται το πρόβλημα. Αν υπήρχε αξιόπιστος ISP provider θα βοηθούσε λίγο αλλά δυστυχώς σήμερα το πρόβλημα είναι δύσκολο.
> ...



Αυτό που λες θα ίσχυε μόνο αν το bandwidth αγοραζόταν από τους ISP σε kpps και όχι σε mbps. Και στο link του wikipedia που έδωσες μιλάει πάντα για BITRATE.

Κανείς δε θα είχε τόσο παραπονο για ένα πιταρισμένο dslam ή ISP που αναγκάζεται να κάνει QoS για όσο το δυνατον δίκαιη κατανομή του *bitrate* σε όλους τους πελάτες. 

*Η ανικανότητα των τεχνικών του ΟΤΕ (ή των ISP) να κάνουν ένα σωστό QoS στο bitrate (δηλαδή αυτό που πληρώνουμε) έχει δημιουργήσει το πρόβλημα*.

Το ότι *γίνεται QoS στο packetrate* είναι τελείως ηλίθιο και ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι είναι να γίνεται για να μη καταπονούνται τα μηχανήματα. Aλλιώς έχουμε να κάνουμε με ανεκπεδευτους τεχνικούς.

Υ.Γ. Μόλις μου ήρθε μία ιδέα - θεωρία συνομοσίας. Μήπως το φαινόμενο προκαλείται *από έλειψη επεξεργαστικής ισχύς σε κάποιο μηχάνημα που ανοίγει και εξετάζει τα cells και τα IP πακέτα;* Όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιό πάνω για να γίνει QoS σε πακέτα IP από τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να ανοιχτούν τα cells και να κοιτάξουν τι έχει μέσα! Μη ξεχνάμε ότι τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα δεν γίνονται drop αλλά κρατόνται στο buffer του OTE *ΟΛΑ* ακόμη και αν σταλούν μετα απο 2 λεπτά! Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι τόσο άσχετοι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ και το "χτύπημα" στις DSL μας έχει σχέση με τα χτυπήματα της Αλ Κάιντα;  :Razz:

----------


## viron

> Αυτό που λες θα ίσχυε μόνο αν το bandwidth αγοραζόταν από τους ISP σε kpps και όχι σε mbps. ...


congestion μπορεί να έχεις και σε GB δεν έχει σχέση η ονομαστική τιμή του bandwidth, το φορτίο είναι που το προκαλεί.




> Κανείς δε θα είχε τόσο παραπονο για ένα πιταρισμένο dslam ή ISP που αναγκάζεται να κάνει QoS για όσο το δυνατον δίκαιη κατανομή του *bitrate* σε όλους τους πελάτες. ...


Πολιτικές QoS δεν λύνουν πιθανό πρόβλημα congeestion. Aπλά βοηθάνε μέχρι να αναβαθμίσεις την ταχύτητα, η την μνήμη ή την υπολογιστική ισχύ ανάλογα με την αιτία του προβλήματος.




> Το ότι *γίνεται QoS στο packetrate* είναι τελείως ηλίθιο και ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι είναι να γίνεται για να μη καταπονούνται τα μηχανήματα. Aλλιώς έχουμε να κάνουμε με ανεκπεδευτους τεχνικούς.


Τα μηχανήματα δεν καταπονούνται επειδή δουλεύουν, για αυτό φτιάχτηκαν, δεν μιλάμε για μηχανικές κατασκευές που η χρήση τις φθείρει. Η 'γήρανση' στα ηλεκτρονικά συμβαίνει ακόμα και εκτός τροφοδοσίας.




> Υ.Γ. Μόλις μου ήρθε μία ιδέα - θεωρία συνομοσίας. Μήπως το φαινόμενο προκαλείται *από έλειψη επεξεργαστικής ισχύς σε κάποιο μηχάνημα που ανοίγει και εξετάζει τα cells και τα IP πακέτα;* Όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιό πάνω για να γίνει QoS σε πακέτα IP από τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να ανοιχτούν τα cells και να κοιτάξουν τι έχει μέσα! Μη ξεχνάμε ότι τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα δεν γίνονται drop αλλά κρατόνται στο buffer του OTE *ΟΛΑ* ακόμη και αν σταλούν μετα απο 2 λεπτά! Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι τόσο άσχετοι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ και το "χτύπημα" στις DSL μας έχει σχέση με τα χτυπήματα της Αλ Κάιντα;


Αυτό που αναφέρεις ισχύει όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά σε όλο το δίκτυο, αλλά τα σχετικά μηχανήματα δεν τα χειρίζονται τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ και δεν παρεμβαίνουν ενεργά στην διαδικασία δρομολόγησης των πακέτων, απλά 'ακούνε' και καταγράφουν.

Βύρων.

----------


## PrOzAk

> Το ότι *γίνεται QoS στο packetrate* είναι τελείως ηλίθιο και ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι είναι να γίνεται για να μη καταπονούνται τα μηχανήματα. Aλλιώς έχουμε να κάνουμε με ανεκπεδευτους τεχνικούς.


*τελείως ηλίθιο*
ΤΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## Acinonyx

> congestion μπορεί να έχεις και σε GB δεν έχει σχέση η ονομαστική τιμή του bandwidth, το φορτίο είναι που το προκαλεί.
> 
> 
> Πολιτικές QoS δεν λύνουν πιθανό πρόβλημα congeestion. Aπλά βοηθάνε μέχρι να αναβαθμίσεις την ταχύτητα, η την μνήμη ή την υπολογιστική ισχύ ανάλογα με την αιτία του προβλήματος.
> 
> 
> 
> Τα μηχανήματα δεν καταπονούνται επειδή δουλεύουν, για αυτό φτιάχτηκαν, δεν μιλάμε για μηχανικές κατασκευές που η χρήση τις φθείρει. Η 'γήρανση' στα ηλεκτρονικά συμβαίνει ακόμα και εκτός τροφοδοσίας.
> 
> ...


*Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι congestion*

Congestion γίνεται όταν φτάνουμε στα όρια της γραμμής σε bitrate(OTE, ISP)..

Το πρόβλημα μας είναι τα pps οπότε congestion θα είχαμε μόνο αν ο ISP αγόραζε bandwidth σε k*p*ps και όχι σε mbps. Τότε θα είχαμε congestion σε pps που δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει καν τέτοια έννοια.

Μη μπερδευεσαι, τα k*p*ps δεν έχουν σχέση με τα mbps εκτός από τα μέγιστα και τα ελάχιστα.

Αν είχαμε congestion τότε δεν θα μπορούσα να πιάνω 40kb/s όταν κεταβάζω απο πηγές που μου στελνουν μεγάλα πακέτα και την ιδια στιγμή όταν παίζω με voip να μην ανεβαίνει ούτε 3kb/s. Εκτός αν είμαι τόσο άτυχος και πέφτει όλο το traffic στο dslam τη στιγμή που μιλάω εγώ στο voip. Δε γίνονται αυτά.

Εμείς ξέρουμε ότι τα μηχανήματα δε παθαίνουν τίποτα - προσπαθώ να μπω στη λογική τους, τι να πω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο "κόφτης" πάντως πρέπει να πέφτει από τον ΟΤΕ.

Δοκίμασα να κάνω ping από άλλο μηχάνημα με μικρά πακέτα στο gateway του ISP και δεν μπούκωσαν.

Στη DSL μου μπουκώνει σε τραγικό βαθμό..

----------


## NoDsl

> Αυτό που λες θα ίσχυε μόνο αν το bandwidth αγοραζόταν από τους ISP σε kpps και όχι σε mbps. Και στο link του wikipedia που έδωσες μιλάει πάντα για BITRATE.
> 
> Κανείς δε θα είχε τόσο παραπονο για ένα πιταρισμένο dslam ή ISP που αναγκάζεται να κάνει QoS για όσο το δυνατον δίκαιη κατανομή του *bitrate* σε όλους τους πελάτες. 
> 
> *Η ανικανότητα των τεχνικών του ΟΤΕ (ή των ISP) να κάνουν ένα σωστό QoS στο bitrate (δηλαδή αυτό που πληρώνουμε) έχει δημιουργήσει το πρόβλημα*.
> 
> Το ότι *γίνεται QoS στο packetrate* είναι τελείως ηλίθιο και ο μόνος λόγος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι είναι να γίνεται για να μη καταπονούνται τα μηχανήματα. Aλλιώς έχουμε να κάνουμε με ανεκπεδευτους τεχνικούς.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μόλις μου ήρθε μία ιδέα - θεωρία συνομοσίας. Μήπως το φαινόμενο προκαλείται *από έλειψη επεξεργαστικής ισχύς σε κάποιο μηχάνημα που ανοίγει και εξετάζει τα cells και τα IP πακέτα;* Όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιό πάνω για να γίνει QoS σε πακέτα IP από τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να ανοιχτούν τα cells και να κοιτάξουν τι έχει μέσα! Μη ξεχνάμε ότι τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα δεν γίνονται drop αλλά κρατόνται στο buffer του OTE *ΟΛΑ* ακόμη και αν σταλούν μετα απο 2 λεπτά! Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι τόσο άσχετοι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ και το "χτύπημα" στις DSL μας έχει σχέση με τα χτυπήματα της Αλ Κάιντα;




Σορρυ κιολας η παρατήρηση περi QoS είναι άκυρη διότι ο OTE ΔΕΝ κανει QoS το οποίο απ'ότι έμαθα ΑΝ το εφαρμόσει θα το χρεώνει!!!!(ΛΟΛ?)
Επίσης η επεξεργαστηκή ισχύης των dslam είναι μια χαρά αλλά τελευταία προσπαθούν να optimizaρουν
την λειτουργία των bbas.

Οσοι έιναι σε siemens1 dslam έχουν μια επιλογή που περιορίζει το upload τους σε καταστάσεις κορεσμού και λέγεται Policing. 
Αυτό παλιά το έιχε σαν προεπιλογή το dslam αλλά πλέον το ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ σε όλους.

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως είναι θέμα καθαρά του πόσο φάσμα δίνουν σε κάθε VP διότι αυτό Limitαρει ο ΟΤΕ. Δηλαδή δίνουν λίγο σε σχέση με τα άτομα κάθε κλάσης(384/512/1024) και γιαυτό υπάρχουν τα προβλήματα.

Και επιφυλλάσομαι για το αποτέλεσμα της εφαρμογής QoS.... :Wink:  

Μακάρι να βρεθεί λύση σύντομα  :Sad: 


EDIT: μου ήρθε κάτι... Ίσως μπορούμε να μπερδέψουμε την HOL να παρέμβει διότι: 
Εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ ανακοινώνει επίσημα οτι ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζει voip και η HOL δίνει ιντερνετ telephony αυτόματα προκείπτει το εξής.. Ή η HOL μας εξαπατά ή κάτι πρέπει να κάνει η HOL για το ζητημα.... 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dkounal

> Τα μηχανήματα δεν καταπονούνται επειδή δουλεύουν, για αυτό φτιάχτηκαν, δεν μιλάμε για μηχανικές κατασκευές που η χρήση τις φθείρει. Η 'γήρανση' στα ηλεκτρονικά συμβαίνει ακόμα και εκτός τροφοδοσίας.
> Αυτό που αναφέρεις ισχύει όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά σε όλο το δίκτυο, αλλά τα σχετικά μηχανήματα δεν τα χειρίζονται τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ και δεν παρεμβαίνουν ενεργά στην διαδικασία δρομολόγησης των πακέτων, απλά 'ακούνε' και καταγράφουν.


Δεν νομίζονται ότι αναφέρονται σε καταπόνηση hardware αλλά σε επεξεργαστική ισχύ και κατ επέκταση load που ανεβαίνει σε κάθε μορφής "ενεργου routing"




> Πηγα σε εναν υπευθηνο ο οποιος μεταβιβασε την αιτηση εξετασης προβληματος που ειχα γραψει, στα κεντρικα του οτε και, με την συζητηση που ειχαμε (κλασσικα= "κοιταξαμε την γραμμη σου και ειναι πεντακαθαρη" και ενα σωρο αλλες.... ) πεταει ενα : *ΜΕ 19 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ???* 
> Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας....


Εάν έχεις σύνδεση ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ και τον εχεις ενημερώσει γραπτώς ζήτα εγγράφως την εφαρμογή του άρθρου 5.1.1 της σύμβασης. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι υποχρεωμένος να επιστρέφει στον επόμενο λογαριασμό το ποσο που αναλογή σε κάθε μέρα που παραμένει η βλάβη μετά τις πρώτες δύο εργάσιμες από την αναγγελία της. Αυτό ορίζει η σύμβαση λιανικής πώλησης της οποίας το link εχω γράψει σε προηγούμενο post μου.




> dkounal ποιος ειναι αυτος ο αριθμός fax διότι θέλω να κάνω και εγώ μια γραπτή καταγγελία για μια βλάβη σε μια γραμμή ADSL?


Το φαξ το εστειλα είναι στο τηλέφωνο που μου δώσαν από το 121 και είναι τοπικό για το Ηράκλειο στο κέντρο διαχείρισης ADSL Ηρακλείου. Υπάρχουν και άλλα φαξ στην αθήνα αλλά δεν τα έχω μαζί μου εδώ που βρίσκομαι σήμερα. Μπορώ να σου τα στείλω όμως αυριο.




> Το έχω ξαναγράψει , τα συμπτώματα οδηγούν σε συμφόρηση (Congestion) που εφαρμόζεται πολιτική διαχείρισης ουράς (congestion queue policy).


Να σε παρακαλέσω εκτός από την θεωρία σου να υπάρχει και κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό για έλεγχο. Και έχεις περιγράψει την αποψη σου 3 φορές. Φτάνει το εμπεδώσαμε.




> Υ.Γ. Μόλις μου ήρθε μία ιδέα - θεωρία συνομοσίας. Μήπως το φαινόμενο προκαλείται *από έλειψη επεξεργαστικής ισχύς σε κάποιο μηχάνημα που ανοίγει και εξετάζει τα cells και τα IP πακέτα;* Όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιό πάνω για να γίνει QoS σε πακέτα IP από τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να ανοιχτούν τα cells και να κοιτάξουν τι έχει μέσα! Μη ξεχνάμε ότι τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα δεν γίνονται drop αλλά κρατόνται στο buffer του OTE *ΟΛΑ* ακόμη και αν σταλούν μετα απο 2 λεπτά! Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι τόσο άσχετοι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ και το "χτύπημα" στις DSL μας έχει σχέση με τα χτυπήματα της Αλ Κάιντα;


Αυτό πιθανώς να είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος γιατι πολύ πιθανώς να χρειάζεται να γίνεται είτε archiving (βλεπε συνθηκη σεγκεν) είτε κάποιος άλλος έλεγχος και η επεξεργαστική ισχύ των μηχανημάτων να μην επιτρέπει πάνω από ένα όριο πακέτων στην γραμμή για ΒBRAS...
Δεν θυμάμε τώρα ποιος τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ από όλους άλλα κάποιος μου πέταξε ότι με την υπαρχουσα υποδομή VoIP δεν μπορεί να τρέξει αλλά σε δυο χρόνια θα υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα....

----------


## psyxakias

> Εάν έχεις σύνδεση ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ και τον εχεις ενημερώσει γραπτώς ζήτα εγγράφως την εφαρμογή του άρθρου 5.1.1 της σύμβασης.


Μήπως θα μπορούσες εσύ ή κάποιος άλλον να ανεβάσει τη σύμβαση σε pdf ή jpeg/gif μορφή; Παλιά την είχα ανεβάσει εγώ σε ένα αντίστοιχο thread που την ζητούσα αλλά την έχω σβήσει εδώ και καιρό καταλάθος.

ΥΣ: Τώρα είδα ότι λες ότι την έχεις αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο link, θα ψάξω τα posts σου. -- Την βρήκα από post σου: http://www.oteshop.gr/adsl_oroisimvasis.htm - Thanks.





> Αυτό πιθανώς να είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος γιατι πολύ πιθανώς να χρειάζεται να γίνεται είτε archiving (βλεπε συνθηκη σεγκεν) είτε κάποιος άλλος έλεγχος και η επεξεργαστική ισχύ των μηχανημάτων να μην επιτρέπει πάνω από ένα όριο πακέτων στην γραμμή για ΒBRAS...


Αμφιβάλλω, το traffic μπορούν να το παρακολουθήσουν από sniffers που μεσολαβούν χωρίς να επηρρεάζουν καθόλου μα καθόλου την απόδοση του δικτύου μέσω port mirroring στους routers/switches χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνει κανείς.





> Δεν θυμάμε τώρα ποιος τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ από όλους άλλα κάποιος μου πέταξε ότι με την υπαρχουσα υποδομή VoIP δεν μπορεί να τρέξει αλλά σε δυο χρόνια θα υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα....


Ένας υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ που μιλούσα για σχεδόν 3 ώρες το Σάββατο (που πιθανόν να είναι στη διαχείριση δικτύου απ'ότι κατάλαβα γιατί φαινόταν να γνωρίζει πολλά), μου είπε ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει και ότι όλες οι VoIP εφαρμογές θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν άψογα χωρίς θέμα περιορισμού/υποστήριξης από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ.

Μου ανέφερε συγκεκριμένα πως υπάρχει παρεξήγηση λόγω του ότι υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες (σας λέω ότι είπε), η VoIP και η VoADSL (Voice over ADSL), που η διαφορά τους είναι ότι η πρώτη στηρίζεται σε τηλεφωνία μέσω δικτύου (lan, wan, κλπ) ενώ η δεύτερη σε τηλεφωνία συγκεκριμένα μέσω ADSL με συγκεκριμένο εξοπλισμό. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύουν όλα αυτά αλλά ισχυρίστηκε ότι η 2η δεν υποστηρίζεται στην Ελλάδα και γενικά σε αρκετές χώρες, και λόγω ότι ρωτούσαν αρκετοί τους έλεγαν ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται και μπλεχτήκαν και οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ και έλεγαν γενικά ότι δεν υποστηρίζονται υπηρεσίες φωνής/VoIP.

----------


## PrOzAk

Γεια καποιο λογο το link της συμβασης δεν δουλευει......
 :Confused:

----------


## hostolis

Λειτουργεί, μόλις κλικαρα.

----------


## vadergr

Γιατι αυτο το προβλημα δεν το αντιμετωπιζουν ολοι και κατεβαζουν τα ιδια δημοφιλη για παρδειγμα torrents ? (fear/quajke4 ktl)
Αφορα μονο την 384?Τα Dslam siemens λειτουργουν κανονικα?

----------


## stavpal

αυτή την στιγμή η κατάσταση με otenet 384 είναι τραγική (13-40pps). Το web πραγματικά σέρνεται.

----------


## psyxakias

> Γιατι αυτο το προβλημα δεν το αντιμετωπιζουν ολοι και κατεβαζουν τα ιδια δημοφιλη για παρδειγμα torrents ? (fear/quajke4 ktl)
> Αφορα μονο την 384?Τα Dslam siemens λειτουργουν κανονικα?


Σε siemens dslam είμαι και αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα, και στην 384 και στην 512... αλλά ακόμα και στην 1024 ! Ανεβοκατεβάζαμε χθές συγχρονισμούς και δεν είδα ιδιαίτερες διαφορές.  :Evil:

----------


## chatasos

> Μου ανέφερε συγκεκριμένα πως υπάρχει παρεξήγηση λόγω του ότι υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες (σας λέω ότι είπε), η VoIP και η VoADSL (Voice over ADSL), που η διαφορά τους είναι ότι η πρώτη στηρίζεται σε τηλεφωνία μέσω δικτύου (lan, wan, κλπ) ενώ η δεύτερη σε τηλεφωνία συγκεκριμένα μέσω ADSL με συγκεκριμένο εξοπλισμό. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύουν όλα αυτά αλλά ισχυρίστηκε ότι η 2η δεν υποστηρίζεται στην Ελλάδα και γενικά σε αρκετές χώρες, και λόγω ότι ρωτούσαν αρκετοί τους έλεγαν ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται και μπλεχτήκαν και οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ και έλεγαν γενικά ότι δεν υποστηρίζονται υπηρεσίες φωνής/VoIP.


Θα συμφωνήσω με το τον συγκεκριμένο υπάλληλο  :Cool:  

VoIP = Διαχωρισμός φωνής και δεδομένων στο IP επίπεδο
VoADSL = Διαχωρισμός φωνής και δεδομένων στο ADSL (=ATM) επίπεδο (συνήθως φωνή=AAL2, δεδομένα=AAL5)

----------


## dkounal

> Ένας υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ που μιλούσα για σχεδόν 3 ώρες το Σάββατο (που πιθανόν να είναι στη διαχείριση δικτύου απ'ότι κατάλαβα γιατί φαινόταν να γνωρίζει πολλά), μου είπε ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει και ότι όλες οι VoIP εφαρμογές θα πρέπει να λειτουργούν άψογα χωρίς θέμα περιορισμού/υποστήριξης από την πλευρά του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μου ανέφερε συγκεκριμένα πως υπάρχει παρεξήγηση λόγω του ότι υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες (σας λέω ότι είπε), η VoIP και η VoADSL (Voice over ADSL), που η διαφορά τους είναι ότι η πρώτη στηρίζεται σε τηλεφωνία μέσω δικτύου (lan, wan, κλπ) ενώ η δεύτερη σε τηλεφωνία συγκεκριμένα μέσω ADSL με συγκεκριμένο εξοπλισμό. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύουν όλα αυτά αλλά ισχυρίστηκε ότι η 2η δεν υποστηρίζεται στην Ελλάδα και γενικά σε αρκετές χώρες, και λόγω ότι ρωτούσαν αρκετοί τους έλεγαν ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται και μπλεχτήκαν και οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ και έλεγαν γενικά ότι δεν υποστηρίζονται υπηρεσίες φωνής/VoIP.


VoIΡ σημαίνει αρκετά πράγματα. Κάποια απ αυτά απαιτούν QoS γιατί πρεπει να υπάρχει μια σταθερή ροή πληροφορίας/πακέτων (πρακτικά εγγυημένο bandwidth) και πρεπει τα πακέτα να φτάνουν με τη σειρα που στάλθηκαν. Αυτό μέχρι στιγμής δεν το προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι εάν χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα codec σαν το G729 ή g726 με μια τυπική (χωρίς το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε) ADSL, δεν θα μπορέσεις να έχεις μια αξιοπρεπή τηλεφωνική συνομιλία. Απλά θα έχει διαφορά προς το χειρότερο σε σχεση με μια συνομιλία με ISDN voice κανάλι.

----------


## dkounal

> Θα συμφωνήσω με το τον συγκεκριμένο υπάλληλο  
> 
> VoIP = Διαχωρισμός φωνής και δεδομένων στο IP επίπεδο
> VoADSL = Διαχωρισμός φωνής και δεδομένων στο ADSL (=ATM) επίπεδο (συνήθως φωνή=AAL2, δεδομένα=AAL5)


Κανενα νέο από το πρόβλημα;
Εχουν λειτουργήσει οι νέοι BBRAS και σε ποιές πόλεις;

----------


## chatasos

> Κανενα νέο από το πρόβλημα;


Μόλις καταλήξω σε ανακοινώσιμα αποτελέσματα, θα σας ενημερώσω.





> Εχουν λειτουργήσει οι νέοι BBRAS και σε ποιές πόλεις;


Αθήνα => Θεσ/κη => Πάτρα => Ηράκλειο...
Οι περισσότεροι πριν το τέλος της χρονιάς....υποθέτω  :Cool:

----------


## psyxakias

> Θα συμφωνήσω με το τον συγκεκριμένο υπάλληλο


Περιττό να σου πω ότι τα περισσότερα απ'όσα είπε, τα έχεις πει ήδη εσύ εδώ πέρα.. (πχ κάτι στο μέγεθος των πακέτων που είχα αναφέρει). Μήπως ήσουν εσύ; χαχαχα (πλάκα κάνω)

Το μόνο που διαφώνησα μαζί του είναι ότι επέμενε ότι δεν πρόκειται για πρόβλημα από τον ΟΤΕ (ούτε από τους ISPs καθώς είπε ότι τα μπουριά των μεγάλων ISPs αντέχουν ακόμα αρκετά) αλλά πιθανόν από το modem μου (το οποίο άλλαξα χθες και δεν είδα διαφορές την ώρα του προβλήματος).

Γενικότερα πάντως ενώ ήταν πολύ σχετικός με δίκτυα κλπ και μου εξήγησε αρκετά πράγματα που δεν γνώριζα και έδειξε έντονο ενδιαφέρον (αφού με είχε πάρει τηλ και μιλάγαμε για 2.5+ ώρες, δοκιμάζαμε συγχρονισμούς κλπ), αρνήθηκε να παραδεχτεί το πρόβλημα. Γενικά η ατάκα που ακούω από τεχνικούς στον ΟΤΕ είναι "πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό" και μου την δίνει πολύ. Αντίθετα οι ISPs (πχ FORTHnet) που μίλησα σήμερα γνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## psyxakias

Βρήκα ένα ΠΟΛΥ ενδιαφέρον site το οποίο κάνει ένα δοκιμαστικό (δωρεάν) τηλεφώνημα σε μερικούς προορισμούς και σου λέει πόσο καλή ποιότητα έχεις στην ομιλία, πόση καθυστέρηση έχεις εσύ όταν μιλάς ή οι άλλοι όταν σου μιλάνε, μετράει rtt και jitter. 

*Νομίζω πως είναι πολύ καλό για δοκιμές, ρίξτε μια ματιά: http://www.testyourvoip.com*

*26/Οκτ/2005 03:40 http://www.testyourvoip.com/details.html?id=K46KN0*

Αφού κάνετε το test (πχ εγώ κάλεσα London), διαλέγετε "See Detailed Results" και πέρα από τις πληροφορίες, στον browser σας εμφανίζει ένα URL που μπορείτε να δώσετε σε άλλους. Επίσης εάν κάνετε register (δωρεάν) μπορεί να σας κρατάει στατιστικά για μέρες και ώρες για να κάνετε συγκρίσεις. Μάλιστα αν κάνετε register και διαλέξετε Greece θα μπορούμε να βλέπουμε γενικά ώς κράτος πόσο καλά πάνε οι VoIP υπηρεσίες καθώς απ'ότι βλέπω δεν έχει πολλά καταχωρημένα στοιχεία για τη χώρα μας.

ΥΣ1: Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι η διάρκεια του τηλεφωνήματος είναι μόλις 15 δευτερόλεπτα και μπορεί να ξεγελαστεί, διότι κάποιες φορές εμένα το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται μετά από κανά 2 λεπτά.

ΥΣ2: Τα βράδια πετάει η γραμμή μου, το πρωί θέλω να δω τι αποτελέσματα θα μου δίνει...

----------


## silver

αμαν...μιλάμε με έθαψε..σκορ ..1.0...
οχι ρε γαμώτο...
και τα τεστ με voipbuster και skype ,μου εδειχναν οτι δεν εχω πρόβλημα...
(και ακόμα το ιδιο μου δείχνουν...)
καμια εξήγηση?

----------


## savdown

Και εμένα! στο Λονδίνο σκορ *1.0* ποιο αργό και απο το πονυ εξπρες όπως γράφει!
http://www.testyourvoip.com/details.html?id=PNYGAE

----------


## psyxakias

Αν και τα 15 δευτερόλεπτα δεν είναι αρκετός χρόνος (θα προτιμούσα 120), σήμερα για κάποιο λόγο η γραμμή μου πάει καλύτερα:
http://www.testyourvoip.com/details.html?id=K4C6PI

(μέτρησα και τον αριθμό των πακέτων σε μικρά πακέτα και είμαι στα 680+)

----------


## silver

> Και εμένα! στο Λονδίνο σκορ *1.0* ποιο αργό και απο το πονυ εξπρες όπως γράφει!
> http://www.testyourvoip.com/details.html?id=PNYGAE



το κλασσικο τεστ με το ping -t  χρησιμοποιωτας voipbuster και skyoes τo εκανες?
και αν ναι,σου εδειξε προβλημα?

----------


## savdown

Οχι φίλε δεν δουλεύω VoIP ακόμα, για τα P2P και online gaming με ενδιαφέρει περισότερο.
Στο All seeing eye μόλις μου έβγαλε 27pps ενώ τις προηγούμενες φορές έδειχνε 10-19pps

----------


## vadergr

> Οχι φίλε δεν δουλεύω VoIP ακόμα, για τα P2P και online gaming με ενδιαφέρει περισότερο.
> Στο All seeing eye μόλις μου έβγαλε 27pps ενώ τις προηγούμενες φορές έδειχνε 10-19pps


torrents ποσο γρηγορα κατεβαζεις?

----------


## savdown

Με 2-3 torrents η ταχύτητα ανεβοκατεβαίνει την ημέρα σε 3-5kb με ένα torrent 10-15kb μόνο αργά το βράδυ πιάνω καλές ταχύτητες. Το ίδιο και με shareaza.
Μπορεί να φταίει και το DSLAM αλλα τα πακέτα είναι πολύ χαμηλά και τις λίγες φορές που τα έχω δει να είναι περισότερα απο 40-50 τοτε και τα downloads κατεβαίνουν με 40kb όποια ώρα της ημέρας και να είναι.

----------


## stavpal

> Και εμένα! στο Λονδίνο σκορ *1.0* ποιο αργό και απο το πονυ εξπρες όπως γράφει!
> http://www.testyourvoip.com/details.html?id=PNYGAE


εμένα μου λέει 4.0 αλλά η ποιότητα με το voipbuster είναι ΧΑΛΙΑ (τρομερή καθυστέρηση etc...)

----------


## PrOzAk

> Με 2-3 torrents η ταχύτητα ανεβοκατεβαίνει την ημέρα σε 3-5kb με ένα torrent 10-15kb μόνο αργά το βράδυ πιάνω καλές ταχύτητες. Το ίδιο και με shareaza.
> Μπορεί να φταίει και το DSLAM αλλα τα πακέτα είναι πολύ χαμηλά και τις λίγες φορές που τα έχω δει να είναι περισότερα απο 40-50 τοτε και τα downloads κατεβαίνουν με 40kb όποια ώρα της ημέρας και να είναι.


Αντε σιγα σιγα να αρχισει να ξυπναει ο κοσμος....
Γιατι εγω οταν φωναζα....Online games + torrents = αστα να πανε. :Evil:  


Διαβαστε τους ορους συμβασης που  ειναι στο link http://www.oteshop.gr/adsl_oroisimvasis.htm
και συγκεκριμενα το αρθρο 5.1.1
 :Evil:

----------


## savdown

> το κλασσικο τεστ με το ping -t  χρησιμοποιωτας voipbuster και skyoes τo εκανες?
> και αν ναι,σου εδειξε προβλημα?


Δοκίμασα και το VoIPBuster με ping -t να τρέχει ταυτόχρονα, συνομιλία λόγο 
καθυστέρησης  δεν μπορείς να κάνεις εύκολα και η φωνή ακούγεται αρκετά αλλοιωμένη ενώ το Ping δείχνει request time out όσο δουλεύει το VBuster.

----------


## silver

> Δοκίμασα και το VoIPBuster με ping -t να τρέχει ταυτόχρονα, συνομιλία λόγο 
> καθυστέρησης  δεν μπορείς να κάνεις εύκολα και η φωνή ακούγεται αρκετά αλλοιωμένη ενώ το Ping δείχνει request time out όσο δουλεύει το VBuster.


τοτε μαλλον το τεστ εχει δικιο...

διοτι εμενα συμβαινει το αλλο περιεργο...
το τεστ μου δίνει 1.0,αλλά το voipbuster δεν μου δημιουργει κανένα προβλημα...

(τουλαχιστον στα pings,διοτι στην συνομιλια υπαρχει πραγματι μια καθυστερηση...)

----------


## dkounal

To test αυτό είναι παλαιό και διαθέτω μέγαλο σταβλο (logs) με πολλά πόνυ.
Σε αυτό το τεστ που φαίνεται να είναι πιο σκληρό από ότι θα περιμένατε με την ποιότητα του voipbuster, εχετε την δυνατότητα να δειτε και αυτο που λέω και κανείς δεν προσέχει: το πόσο η ροή των πακέτων είναι σταθερή και πόσο φτάνουν με την σειρά που τα στέλνετε. Μην ξεγελιέστε με πρωτόκολλα σαν το ΙΑΧ και δυνατότητες που εχουν να διορθώνουν καταστάσεις τα τελευταία codecs. Σε αυτό το test βλεπετε την ωμή πραγματικότητα...

----------


## panathachamp

> Με 2-3 torrents η ταχύτητα ανεβοκατεβαίνει την ημέρα σε 3-5kb με ένα torrent 10-15kb μόνο αργά το βράδυ πιάνω καλές ταχύτητες. Το ίδιο και με shareaza.
> Μπορεί να φταίει και το DSLAM αλλα τα πακέτα είναι πολύ χαμηλά και τις λίγες φορές που τα έχω δει να είναι περισότερα απο 40-50 τοτε και τα downloads κατεβαίνουν με 40kb όποια ώρα της ημέρας και να είναι.


Ακριβώς τα ίδια έχω και εγώ(Πετρούπολη).Άρα επεκτείνεται και σε TCP το πρόβλημα;Πάντως,την ίδια στιγμή που το τορρεντ θα πιάνει 10-15kB/sec το πολύ,αν βάλω ένα αρχείο απο ftp,πιάνει 20-30(αναλόγως),πάντως οπωσδήποτε καλύτερα από το τόρρεντ.Γενικά και πολύ χονδρικά(ίσως και αυθαίρετα),η ταχύτητα είναi τα (pps-10).Δηλαδή όταν κατεβάζω με 10kB/sec έχω 20pps κοκ. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το e-mule,κολλημένο στα 10kB/sec.Το πρόβλημα το έχω από τότε που δημιουργήθηκε το συγκεκριμένο topic περίπου,αλλά επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ VoIP θεώρησα ότι κάτι άλλο θα έφταιγε.

----------


## trojy

> Ακριβώς τα ίδια έχω και εγώ(Πετρούπολη).Άρα επεκτείνεται και σε TCP το πρόβλημα;Πάντως,την ίδια στιγμή που το τορρεντ θα πιάνει 10-15kB/sec το πολύ,αν βάλω ένα αρχείο απο ftp,πιάνει 20-30(αναλόγως),πάντως οπωσδήποτε καλύτερα από το τόρρεντ.Γενικά και πολύ χονδρικά(ίσως και αυθαίρετα),η ταχύτητα είναi τα (pps-10).Δηλαδή όταν κατεβάζω με 10kB/sec έχω 20pps κοκ. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το e-mule,κολλημένο στα 10kB/sec.Το πρόβλημα το έχω από τότε που δημιουργήθηκε το συγκεκριμένο topic περίπου,αλλά επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ VoIP θεώρησα ότι κάτι άλλο θα έφταιγε.


Βασικά, ο αριθμός των πακέτων δεν είναι απαραίτητα ανάλογος με τον bandwidth που είναι διαθέσιμο. Ρίξε μία ματιά στο 1ο post 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...33&postcount=1

----------


## vadergr

σημερα σαν να κατεβαζω ελαφρως καλυτερα.Παλι οι ταχυτητες σε p2p ειναι πολυ χαμηλες (10κβ.σεκ) αλλα μπορω να σερφαρω παραλληλα.
Δεν ξερω αν εγινε κατι...

----------


## delis7

> Αντε σιγα σιγα να αρχισει να ξυπναει ο κοσμος....
> Γιατι εγω οταν φωναζα....Online games + torrents = αστα να πανε. 
> 
> 
> Διαβαστε τους ορους συμβασης που  ειναι στο link http://www.oteshop.gr/adsl_oroisimvasis.htm
> και συγκεκριμενα το αρθρο 5.1.1


Μετά από επίμονες προσπάθειες για να μου δώσουν το email,fax,ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση τον βλαβών(Βάσει τις παραγράφου 5.1.1 τον όρον σύμβασης)ώστε να μπορώ να αποστείλω γραπτώς την βλάβη μου,αρνήθηκαν πεισματικά να μου δώσουν οτιδήποτε.

Όλοι (121,1242,134) μου έλεγαν να δηλώσω την βλάβη μου τηλεφωνικός στο 121 πράγμα που αρνήθηκα να ξανακάνω γιατί κάνουν άρση την βλάβης σε 2 μέρες χωρίς να το φτιάξουν.
 Μάλιστα μια φορα κάνανε άρση βλάβης με αιτιολογία "Λάθος χειρισμός χρηστη" χωρίς καν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου(χρηστης)για να τους πω τι χρήση κάνω!!!!!!!!!

 Έκανα λοιπόν μια ωραία καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ γιατί δεν μπορώ να κάνω χρήση του δικαιώματος μου βάσει σύμβασης.

Βεβαια θα τους ενημερώσω και τηλεφωνικός αύριο το πρωί(ΕΕΤΤ 2106151000)για τις τακτικές που ακουλουθεί ο ΟΤΕ και θα ζητήσω να μου κοινοποιηθεί το EMAIL τον βλαβών και θα το ανακοινώσω εδώ.

Aντε γιατί παράγινε το κακό,μια δήλωση βλάβης θέλεις να κανεις γραπτώς για να έχεις στοιχεια στα χερια σου και πρέπει να τρέχεις στο τοπικό τμήμα του οτε(τότε την DSL και τα mail τι τα έχουμε?)

Και όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλα αρνούνται κιόλας να σου τα δώσουνε(mail,fax)...................

----------


## BoGe

> Aντε γιατί παράγινε το κακό,μια δήλωση βλάβης θέλεις να κανεις γραπτώς για να έχεις στοιχεια στα χερια σου και πρέπει να τρέχεις στο τοπικό τμήμα του οτε(τότε την DSL και τα mail τι τα έχουμε?)
> 
> Και όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλα αρνούνται κιόλας να σου τα δώσουνε(mail,fax)...................


Μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να αρνηθούν ότι δεν το λάβανε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το fax μπορούν να το αρνηθούν;

Αν έχει κάνει κανείς κίνηση έγγραφης δήλωσης της βλάβης στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ ας μας πει τη διαδικασία.

----------


## BoGe

> Το fax μπορούν να το αρνηθούν;
> 
> Αν έχει κάνει κανείς κίνηση έγγραφης δήλωσης της βλάβης στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ ας μας πει τη διαδικασία.


Τυχαίνει να σταλεί το fax, να σου δείχνει ότι πήγε ΟΚ, ενώ στον παραλήπτη να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί η λήψη.

----------


## t300

Έπειτα από 2.5+ ώρες διαβάσματος του topic (στο οποίο βρέθηκα τυχαία), έκανα τη δοκιμή: http://www.testyourvoip.com/details.html?id=02NVN2
Μάλλον πρέπει να καλοσωρίσω τον ευατό μου στο group, ε; Να σημειώσω ότι δεν ασχολούμαι με παιχνίδια, αλλά από τότε που έβαλα ADSL (πρίν 2 εβδομάδες), παρατηρώ κατά καιρούς (με αποκορύφωμα από τη χθεσινή βλάβη και μετά), προβλήματα με σταθμούς που εκπέμπουν από το internet. Να υποθέσω ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Ενώ πχ κατεβάζω από ftp με 30+KB/s, σε streaming radio 64kbps κάνει συνέχεια buffering.

Πάτρα-Κων/πόλεως
384 otenet
Linksys wag354g

----------


## ^chris^

http://www.spectrum.ieee.org.nyud.net:8090/oct05/1846
Μηπως εχει σχεση με αυτο ?
Ειναι τεχνολογια που χαλαει επιτηδες το VOIP.

----------


## t300

Την ώρα που έκανα το test στο testyourvoip, είχα την παρακάτω εικόνα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Πως μπορώ να το αποδείξω στον isp προκειμένου να  τον ενημερώσω;

Να σημειώσω ότι δεν ανέβηκε με τίποτα εδώ και ώρα που το παρακολουθώ πάνω από 30-40

----------


## panathachamp

Υπάρχει κανείς που να είχε το πρόβλημα,και μετά από αλλαγή σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα  να λύθηκε;Αν ναι,έχει περάσει κάποιο διάστημα από την αλλαγή; (ας πουμε τις 2 εβδομάδες του Psyxakia).

----------


## dkounal

> Την ώρα που έκανα το test στο testyourvoip, είχα την παρακάτω εικόνα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Πως μπορώ να το αποδείξω στον isp προκειμένου να  τον ενημερώσω;
> 
> Να σημειώσω ότι δεν ανέβηκε με τίποτα εδώ και ώρα που το παρακολουθώ πάνω από 30-40


Welcome to the club....
Μέχρι τα 30 πακέτα και εσύ....

----------


## dkounal

> Τυχαίνει να σταλεί το fax, να σου δείχνει ότι πήγε ΟΚ, ενώ στον παραλήπτη να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί η λήψη.


Το πρωτόκολλο του fax απαιτεί να έχει εκτυπωθεί η σελίδα πριν στείλει το OK στον αποστολέα. Σαφώς και υπάρχουν και παραβιάσεις του πρωτοκόλλου... Real life βλέπεις...

Η βλάβη δεν έχει ακόμη διορθωθεί σε μένα. Από την πληροφόρηση που είχα σήμερα, φαίνεται ότι είναι θέμα του HellasStream δηλαδή του τμήματος δικτύου data του ΟΤΕ.
Προσωπική αισθηση είναι ότι έχουν αναγνωρίσει το πρόβλημα και καλό θα ήταν να στείλετε κανένα fax στο αρμόδιο νούμερο fax για βλάβες τις περιοχή σας. Μόνο η γραπτή αναφορά της βλάβης, η απαίτηση για γραπτή απάντηση και επιστροφή του παγίου οσο συνεχίζει η βλάβη μπορούν να δώσουν καρπούς. Οι κουβέντες με τους τεχνικούς είναι χάσιμο χρόνου... Για αυτούς που δεν έχουν την ADSL μεσω ΟΤΕ, καλή τυχη με τα συμβόλαια που υπογράψατε.....
Εκείνο που με άφησε άφωνο είναι η διαπίστωση ότι η πίεση από το οικονομικό τμήμα του ΟΤΕ (όταν ζητιέται επιστροφή παγίου λόγω παράτασης της βλάβης) βοηθάει στην γρηγορότερη επίλυση του προβλήματος. Και δεν σας λέω από που το άκουσα..... Αυτό με οδηγεί να πιστέψω ότι δεν είναι τόσο αθώα τα πράγματα σε αυτούς που κάνουν το σχεδιασμό στον ΟΤΕ.
Να υποθέσω ότι το πρόβλημα επεκτάθηκε ταυτόχρονα με την μείωση των τιμών της ADSL και η αναβάθμιση ήταν απλά αναβάθμιση πολιτικής?
Nα υποθέσω ότι προϋπήρχε μόνο εκεί που υπήρχαν VIP profiles στο ίδιο DSLAM?
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες από Δευτέρα...

----------


## psyxakias

Και εγώ είμαι στην διαδικασία για αποστολής σχετικού fax. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει...

----------


## savdown

Και για όσους δεν έχουν fax ,όπως εγώ, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτή την δωρεάν υπηρεσία *web/email to fax* αλλα πρέπει να δώσουν email για να τους σταλεί η απάντηση. http://www.tpc.int/tpc_home.html

----------


## dkounal

> Και για όσους δεν έχουν fax ,όπως εγώ, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτή την δωρεάν υπηρεσία *web/email to fax* αλλα πρέπει να δώσουν email για να τους σταλεί η απάντηση. http://www.tpc.int/tpc_home.html


Tι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δουλεύει; Για το Ηράκλειο, δεν παίζει. Το ΙΤΕ το έχει ξεχάσει εδώ και καιρό.....

----------


## savdown

> Tι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δουλεύει;


Αυτό προφανός http://www.tpc.int/fax_cover_auto.html
Αν δεν ισχύει στο cover areas το Ηρακλειο παρότι το γράφει δεν είμαι οπως καταλαβαίνεις σε θέση να γνωρίζω όπως και για όλες τις άλλες περιοχές που γράφει οτι στέλνει fax.

----------


## delis7

Έχετε βρει πουθενά το fax για τις βλάβες?
Γιατί όπως αναφέρω και πιο πάνω αρνούνται πεισματικά να μου το δώσουν.
Αν ναι γράψτε το εδώ παρακαλώ.

----------


## Decoder

DSLAM κωσταντινουπολεως (ΠΑΤΡΑ)

Χτες το πρωι 

συνεβη κατι μαγικο. Κατα τις 9 μπορουσα να περασω 50 pps.

Βεβεαια κρατησε πολυ λιγο. Κανα δυο ωρες αργοτερα γυρισα με παλι στα ιδια.... 25 pps 
το πολυ. Τωρα περναω παλι 50 pps.

Λες ο κοσμος να πηγε διακοπες; ... μαλλον....

----------


## Decoder

Α ναι ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε ολους και του χρονου με υγεια και καλυτερο PING!!!

----------


## dkounal

> Έχετε βρει πουθενά το fax για τις βλάβες?
> Γιατί όπως αναφέρω και πιο πάνω αρνούνται πεισματικά να μου το δώσουν.
> Αν ναι γράψτε το εδώ παρακαλώ.


Διαφέρει ανα περιοχή. Μπορώ να σου πω για το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης αν θέλεις.
Μια εξυπνη κίνηση είναι να πάρεις το 134 και να ρωτήσεις το τηλέφωνο του κέντρου διαχείρισης της ADSL στην περιοχή σου. Μετά πέρνεις αυτό ήρεμα ευγενικά και ζητάς να σου δώσουν το fax τους.
Άλλη λύση είναι να παρεις το 134 και να ζητήσεις το fax για βλάβες της περιοχής σου.
Άλλη λύση είναι να πάρεις το τοπικό κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου και να το ζητήσεις από εκεί. Εάν, δεν το ξέρουν ζητάς το το fax του τοπικού καταστήματος ΟΤΕ και το στέλνεις εκεί. Θα πάρει λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω να το δρομολογήσουν βέβαια...
Κοινώς, μοιάζει λίγο με χρηματοκιβώτιο η υποθέση με πολλούς συνδυασμούς αλλά όλοι οι δρόμοι οδηγούν στην Ρώμη.

----------


## kourampies

> Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=250
> Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=250
> Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=250
> Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=250
> Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=250
> Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=250
> Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=135ms TTL=250
> Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=255ms TTL=250
> Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=279ms TTL=250
> ...


με voip. και έλεγα γιατί δεν βελτιώθηκε με το gentoo router σε σύγκριση με το jetspeed.

----------


## t300

Πάντως νομίζω ότι σε εμένα χειροτέρεψε (δεν ήξερα αν το είχα και πριν) μετά από τη μικρή διακοπή της περασμένης εβδομάδας. Το παρατήρησε κανείς άλλος;

Τι στοιχεία πρέπει να στείλω στον ISP ώστε να "αποδείξω" ότι έχω πρόβλημα;

----------


## dkounal

> Κατ΄αρχήν καλημέρα καί..............


Welcome to the club κατ αρχην. Φαίνεται ότι εχεις και εσυ το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Μια συμβουλή μόνο: 
Το voip είναι λίγο περιέργη κατάσταση και μπορεί να πάρεις μια απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ ότι δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη voip λόγω μη εγγυημένου bandwidth σε κάθε δεπτερόλεπτο.
Καλύτερο είναι να κάνεις τη διαδικασία που περιγράφεται από τον psyxakia με το performance monitor και να κάνεις πλέον συγκεκριμένο το πρόβλημα το οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνει και πάρα πολλά άλλα είδη εφαρμογών εκτός από το voip, είναι ξεκάθαρη και μετρήσιμη η υπαρξη του προβλήματος, και αποτελεί με αυτο τον τρόπο ξεκαθαρη παραβίαση της σύμβασης ADSL. Θα σε βοηθήσει να στριμώξεις άσχημα τον ΟΤΕ και να βοηθήσεις στην επίλυση του προβλήματος που φαίνεται να είναι και δικό σου. Επιπλέον δεν βλέπω γιατι πρεπει να κάνουμε καλοσύνες στον ΟΤΕ για προβλήματα που ακόμη δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο εάν είναι και εκ του πονηρού.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα βρεις στις παραπομπές του αρχικού Post στην πρώτη σελίδα αυτής της συζήτησης.

----------


## chatasos

Ύστερα και από "μερική" εξομοίωση του adsl του ΟΤΕ (μακάρι να μπορούσα να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ), αποφάσισα πως δεν πρόκειται να ξαναασχοληθώ με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αφού στο δικό μου setup δεν εμφανίστηκε το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ανεξαρτήτως συμφόρησης, dsl modem, PPPoX, κ.ο.κ. Οπότε κάτι συμβαίνει στον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ.

Όσοι μπορείτε, πιέστε OTE & providers να ασχοληθούν με την επίλυση του προβλήματος.
Σίγουρα είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να βρεθεί μία λύση, αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο όταν υπάρχει θέληση. Αν οι υπεύθυνοι κάτσουν και ασχοληθούν σοβαρά 2-3 μέρες, θα βρεθεί και η αιτία του "προβλήματος".

ΥΓ: Έχω την εντύπωση πως αν υπήρχαν 2-3 providers ακόμα που να παρέχουν ολοκληρωμένη πρόσβαση adsl και τόνιζαν πως στο δίκτυό τους δεν υφίσταται το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, το πρόβλημα θα είχε λυθεί και στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## aeon

Εμενα παλι κατι μου λεει πως το "πρβλημα" με το όριο στα πακέτα δεν πρόκειται να λυθεί παρά μόνο αν οι φωστήρες στον οτε μαγειρέψουν καμια δικά τους υπηρεσια voip.

This is not a "problem" guys, this is not a "bug", it is a "feature".

Για σκεφτείτε. Ποια συμφέροντα θίγονται άμεσα από την εξάπλωση του voip?...

----------


## t300

Είναι πάντως τρελό να έχω σταθερό downloading ~35ΚΒ/s και να μη μπορώ πχ να ακούσω χωρίς διακοπές internet radio @64 Kbps  :Evil:  
Σε τι άλλες εφαρμογές προκαλλεί πρόβλημα;

----------


## psyxakias

Βασικά αυτό που αναφέρεις για radio streaming μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση καθώς μπήκα και εγώ σε ένα 64 kbps radio και πέρα του ότι δεν αντιμετώπισα πρόβλημα παρατήρησα τα εξής:

1) Αριθμός πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο (pps = packets per second):
- Minimum pps: 3
- Maximum pps: 11
- Average pps: 7

2) Μέγεθος πακέτων:
- 256 bytes (+ 40 bytes TCP headers)
- 640 bytes (+ 40 bytes TCP headers)
- 896 bytes (+ 40 bytes TCP headers)
- 1024 bytes (+ 40 bytes TCP headers)
- 1408 bytes (+ 40 bytes TCP headers)

Οπότε βάσει αυτών των χαρακτηριστικών δεν θα έπρεπε να αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα λόγω τις μειωμένης απόδοσης που αρκετοί από εμάς αντιμετωπίζουμε λόγω ΟΤΕ.

Εκτός βέβαια εάν έχεις αρκετές εφαρμογές σε λειτουργία και φτάνεις στα όρια της γραμμής είτε σε bandwidth είτε σε πακέτα.

----------


## t300

Δε μπορώ τότε να εξηγήσω το ότι ενώ από Παν/μιο δεν έχω διακοπές, με τη DSL μου (384) και χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου bandwidth, κάνει συνέχεια buffer. Μήπως έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που εκπέμπει ο σταθμός; Γιατί πχ το radio gold (επίσης σε 64 kbps) παίζει μια χαρά και από τη dsl, ενώ αυτό πχ παίζει χωρίς διακοπές μόνο από το Παν/μιο. Επίσης, στο perfmon, φαίνεται σαν να υπάρχει "κάτι" και μόλις ο αριθμός των πακέτων πάει να περάσει τα 20-23 σαν να μπαίνει ένας 'κόφτης". Επίσης το test με το ping -t και ταυτόχρονη χρήση voip έδειξε αύξηση του ping και τελικά "Request timed out"

----------


## globalnoise

> Επίσης, στο perfmon, φαίνεται σαν να υπάρχει "κάτι" και μόλις ο αριθμός των πακέτων πάει να περάσει τα 20-23 σαν να μπαίνει ένας 'κόφτης". Επίσης το test με το ping -t και ταυτόχρονη χρήση voip έδειξε αύξηση του ping και τελικά "Request timed out"


Bambaaacha :Thumb Dup:  

Βρε μεγάλε? Αυτό δεν συζητάμε σε όλο το thread? :Razz:  Όλοι αυτό το πρόβλημα-συμπτώματα έχουμε και συζητάμε για την λύση του προβλήματος

----------


## t300

Ναι, το έχω καταλάβει  :Laughing:  Απλώς προσπαθούσα να δείξω στον φίλο μας παραπάνω ότι κι εγώ αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά με το internet radio.

Επίσης, μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τίτλος μιας και τελικά φαίνεται να συμβαίνει με όλους τους ISPs; Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά να μη φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα το έχουν μόνο αυτές οι τρείς.

----------


## psyxakias

Σαφώς η PSTN/ISDN δεν αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα, επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το Skype λειτουργεί λίγο καλύτερα λόγω ότι έχει μικρότερη ανάγκη σε πακέτα (30-35 pps) αντί του voipbuster (50 pps). Χωρίς όμως αυτό να σημαίνει σε καμμία περίπτωση πως φταίει το voipbuster, είναι ξεκάθαρο ποιος πραγματικά φταίει.

Edit: Πλέον εμένα εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα ΚΑΙ τα σαββατοκύριακα (που πιθανόν να σημαίνει ότι μπήκαν κι άλλοι 512άριδες)

----------


## N3ptun3

access: ΟΤΕ
ISP: 4net 384/128
περιοχή: Κορυδαλλός/Πειραιάς

Με καλωσορίζω στο club ...  :Evil: 

Οι εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιώ και αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα είναι : 
- *Counter Strike:* πριν καν μπω στον server έχω ένα ping σχετικά ψηλό, πο τη στίγμή που θα συνδεθώ και μετά ... το ping σταδιακά αυξάνετε εώς ότου να καταλήξω σε ping πάνω από 1500 με αποτέλεσμα το πάγωμα του παιχνιδίου ...
- *GTalk, MSN:* κάκιστη ποιότητα ήχου, διακοπές, time outs ... 
Έκανα το τεστ του PSYXAKIA ... παίζω από 15 εώς 29 ... στο 29 βαράει τέρμα ...Το *tracert* εδώ σε μένα δεν παίζει, ούτε και η εφαρμογή *winmtr* ...Παραθέτω ένα ping που έκανα με το GTalk in action ...


> C:\>ping -t www.gameserver.it
> 
> Pinging www.gameserver.it [194.244.48.194] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 194.244.48.194: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=55
> Reply from 194.244.48.194: bytes=32 time=219ms TTL=55
> Reply from 194.244.48.194: bytes=32 time=266ms TTL=55
> Reply from 194.244.48.194: bytes=32 time=234ms TTL=55
> Reply from 194.244.48.194: bytes=32 time=250ms TTL=55
> ...


ΟΚ ... Διεγνώσα πως έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα. Επείδη το thread έγινε απίστευτα μακρύ μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει μία περίληψη για το τι κινήσεις πρέπει να κάνω τώρα ?

Λύση υπάρχει ή είμαστε στα χέρια του ΟΤΕ?

Ερώτηση: όταν κάποιος δηλώσει βλάβη και ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ έρθει σπίτι ... χρεώνομαι γι'αύτο?



Ελλαδάρα το μεγαλείο σου ...  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## vadergr

Oντως ρε παιδια, το ρεζουμε ποιο ειναι?Τι λυση υπαρχει?

----------


## xaotikos

Σήμερα έβαλα μια HOL 384 σε 512 γραμμή και πάει μια χαρά πάντως (Λάρισα). Ίσως είμαι από τους τυχερούς.

----------


## savdown

Σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ διάβασα ένα μήνυμα σχετικά με το πρόβλημα αλλά είναι σε greeklish για αυτό θα γράψω την περίληψη σε bold.

*Ο ΟΤΕ μοιράζει το bandwith με βάση τα πακέτα είτε λόγο σχεδίασης δικτύου είτε επίτηδες με αποτέλεσμα όσο ποιο γεμάτη είναι η γραμμή τόσα λιγότερα πακέτα να αντιστοιχούν στον καθένα, τώρα αν αυτά είναι μεγάλα πακέτα(http/ftp) πιάνεις καλές ταχύτητες ακόμα και με λίγα packets/sec αλλά για οτιδήποτε άλλο χρησιμοποιεί μικρά πακέτα p2p , voip, online gaming η γραμμή σέρνεται. Το lag οφείλεται στο ότι ο BBRAS έχει μεγάλους buffers και δεν κάνει drop τα πακέτα που δεν προλαβαίνουμε να λάβουμε, μένουν στην ουρά και περιμένουν να έρθουν, αυτό οδηγεί τα Ping σε μεγάλη αύξηση.*

Δηλαδή σχεδόν ότι λέγαμε και εμείς τόσο καιρό (εμείς λέγαμε για cap), δεν γνωρίζω  από δίκτυα αλλά με αυτό τον τρόπο αν ο ΟΤΕ έχει μια γραμμή 10Μb και κάποιος πάει να κατεβάσει ένα packet μεγέθους 80ΜΒ*(αν γίνεται να υπάρξει τέτοιο packet) και έχει ρυθμίσει τον download manager να κατεβάζει με 1kb/s αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορεί να μπλοκάρει την γραμμή για όλους τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες όσο καιρό θα κάνει να το κατεβάσει; Είναι δυνατόν να έχει τέτοια χάλια ρύθμηση ο ΟΤΕ; 

*Φαντάζομε δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει αλλιώς δεν θα διακινδύνευε ο ΟΤΕ να μοιράσει το bandwith σε πακέτα.

Τα προβλήματα που έχουμε ταιριάζουν απόλυτα με αυτά που έχει γράψει ο φίλος παρά με limit cap σε πακέτα αφού σπάνια βλέπουμε και κάτι 40-50 πακέτα αργά το βράδυ αλλα και δεν έχουμε ποτέ σταθερά καρφωμένα σε ένα αριθμό π.χ. 30 όταν κατεβάζουμε φουλ P2P ή Voip. Αλλά από την άλλη πως είναι δυνατόν να μοιράσεις χωρητικότητα δικτύου bit/Mbit σε πακέτα μη προκαθορισμένου μεγέθους, εντελώς ασύνδετα μου φαίνονται.

----------


## aeon

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κανέναν δικιγόρο που να ασχολείται με τέτοια θέματα ας του κάνει μια ερώτηση, για να ξέρουμε αν μπορούμε νομικά να κάνουμε κάτι. Αν μαζευτούμε πολλοί νομίζω δεν θα είναι δύσκολο. Γιατι ακομα κι αν ο ΟΤΕ γραφει στη σύμβαση πως δεν εγγυάται οτι η ταχύτητα/ποιότητα της σύνδεσης δεν θα πέφτει κάτω από ένα συγκεκριμένο επίπεδο, ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ τετοιες υψηλες ταχυτητες και super duper internet experiences. Τουλάχιστον να πληρώνουμε ότι παίρνουμε.

----------


## pyrrhos

Μόλις έκανα ενα τηλεφώνημα στην forthnet λέγοντας οτι είδα στην ιστοσελίδα τους οτι αναφέρονται στο πρόβλημά μας (http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817) και οτι γιαυτον τον λόγο θα ενδιαφρόμουν να μεταφερθώ απο τον otenet οπου είμαι τώρα στην forthnet εαν εχει λυσει το προβλημα η κάνει καποια βήματα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Η απάντηση ηταν οτι το προβλημα υπαρχει σε όλους τους ISPs και οτι όλοι οι ISPs πιέζουν τον ΟΤΕ να λύσει το προβλημα, μιας και το προβλημα βρισκεται εκεί. Ακομα οτι δεν εχει λυθει ακόμη το προβλημα (το ξέρουμε, αυτο το φορουμ ειναι ακομη ζωντανό!) και οτι δεν έχει καμμια ιδεα περι της εχέλιξης.
Με λίγα λόγια, nothing new under the sun, απλώς μου κανει εντύπωση που η forthnet παραδέχεται ενώ ο οτενετ δεν παραδέχεται οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το αλλο θέμα είναι οτι εαν όντως ισχύει οτι οι ISPs ασκούν πίεση στον ΟΤΕ τοτε οσο περισσότερο παραπονιόμαστε ως χρήστες στον ISP του ο καθένας τοσο ισως αυξηθεί η πίεση του καθε ISP στον ΟΤΕ. Οπότε να τους τρελάνουμε στα τηλεφωνα ωστε να καταλάβοθν οτι οι χρήστες είναι αγανακτισμένοι. τι αλλο μπορούμε να κανουμε αφού το πρόβλημα ειναι γνωστό σε μας καθώς και στους ISPs και κατα συνέπεια και στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## dkounal

Σχετικά με την δήλωση της βλάβης.... 
Δεν είμαι ο πλέον ειδικός (γιατί δεν είμαι δικηγόρος) αλλα προτείνω τα εξής: 
A] Σύμβαση ADSL γραμμής μέσω ISP (πχ ADSL1bill, όλα τα πακέτα από τους ISP):
Διαβάζετε τι λέει η σύμβαση σας με τον ISP και πράτετε ανάλογα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αναγγελία βλάβης πρέπει να γίνει γραπτώς (με fax ή συστημένο) στο τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης ή βλαβών του ISP σας. Τα σχετικά αναζητήστε τα από τον ISP σας. 

B] Σύμβαση ADSL γραμμής μέσω OTE (ανεξαρτήτως ISP):
Αναζητάτε το τηλέφωνο φαξ για αναγγελία βλαβών της περιοχής σας και στέλνετε ένα fax ή συστημένο γράμμα αναγγελίας της βλάβης. Ταυτόχρονα μετά από δύο ημέρες στέλνετε ένα fax στο υποκατάστημα του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σας με το οποίο εάν παραμένει η βλάβη ζητάτε την ενεργοποίηση του αρθρου 5.1.1 για επιστροφή του παγίου που αναλογή σε κάθε μέρα που παραμένει η βλάβη μετά τις πρώτες δύο εργάσιμες από την ημέρα που στείλατε το fax. Επιπλέον, μπορείτε να στείλετε το ίδιο φαξ που περιγράφει το πρόβλημα σας στο τμήμα των ΒΒRAS & HellasStream που απο ότι βλέπω πρέπει να δώσουν την λύση.  Tα τηλέφωνα τους είναι: 2103844055 (τμημα BBRAS), 2107214999 (ΗellasStream ADSL), 2107297046 (ΗellasStream ATM). 
Προσοχή! Το πιο δύσκολο τμήμα είναι να βρείτε το νουμερο fax για δηλώσεις βλαβών της περιοχή σας. Η αποστολή φαξ στα επόμενα τηλέφωνα μπορεί θα αγνοηθεί εάν δεν έχει δηλωθεί σαν βλάβη τοπικά, έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να το κάνουν. Είναι σημαντικό επίσης να περιγράψετε σαφώς το πρόβλημα. Εάν, δεν το κάνετε αυτό μάλλον θα εισπράξετε μια σειρά από ιστορίες σχετικά με το bandwidth και άλλα πολλά. Η μετάβαση του τεχνικου εάν κριθεί άσκοπη χρεώνεται. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να δηλώσετε ότι έχετε download χ ΚΒ/sec αλλά περιορισμό σε πακέτα χ ανά sec. Εάν στείλουν τεχνικό στο σπίτι σας βάλτε να κάνει την διαδικασία που προτείνει ο psyxakias με το perfomance monitor και τρέχετε μια εφαρμογή που να χρησιμοποιεί πολλά πακέτα για δείξετε το πρόβλημα και να γλιτώσετε τη χρέωση. Μην δηλώσετε ότι έχετε πρόβλημα μόνο στο voip, ελέγξτε καλά και τα άλλα είδη εφαρμογών που προτείνονται σε αυτό το thread και δηλώστε συνολικά το πρόβλημα σας. Μην απαιτήσετε τίποτα λιγότερο από μια γραπτή απάντηση. Η προσωπική εμπειρία μου λέει ότι από τηλεφώνου άκουσα ότι μπορείτε να φανταστήτε, όταν διεκδίκησα γραπτή απάντηση, αρχίσαν να το σκέφτονται σοβαρά.
Αυριο θα έχω τα πρώτα νέα και θα σας ενημερώσω για το τι πιστευει το HellasStream. 
Αναζητώ την περίπτωση ενός δικηγόρου με εμπειρία σε θέματα ποιότητας στις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες. Μόλις έχω νεότερα θα σας ειδοποιήσω.

----------


## john2gr

Όσο κουλό κι αν ακούγεται...........το bitcomet έχει πλέον γίνει πολυτέλεια με την όλη αυτή ιστορία.Για Online gaming ούτε λόγος να γίνεται.Α ρε Ελλάδα,μια βόμβα σου χρειάζεται για να ξανασταθείς στα πόδια σου τελικά.

----------


## dkounal

> dkounal ποιος ειναι αυτος ο αριθμός fax διότι θέλω να κάνω και εγώ μια γραπτή καταγγελία για μια βλάβη σε μια γραμμή ADSL?


Τα φαξ που ζήτησες είναι στο τελευταίο Post μου

----------


## Slay

> Μόλις έκανα ενα τηλεφώνημα στην forthnet λέγοντας οτι είδα στην ιστοσελίδα τους οτι αναφέρονται στο πρόβλημά μας (http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817) και οτι γιαυτον τον λόγο θα ενδιαφρόμουν να μεταφερθώ απο τον otenet οπου είμαι τώρα στην forthnet εαν εχει λυσει το προβλημα η κάνει καποια βήματα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.


 PR Bullshit το λεω εγω το συγκεκριμενο κειμενο, το προβλημα το γνωριζουν πολυ καλα τουλαχιστον εδω και εναν χρονο, ολοι οι ΙSP's ξερουν οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει προβλημα με τις μικρες γραμμες των DSLAM<->BBRAS (εκει οφειλεται το packet limiting που βλεπετε) αλλα κανουν την παπια για πολλους λογους , για να μην στησουν δικα τους δυκτια (οπως η vivodi), για να μην σταματησει ο κοσμος να παιρνει τις συνδρομες τους (η το γυρισει μαζικα στις 256), και γιατι με ενα σμπαρο εχουν δυο τρυγονια, γιατι απο την μια σου λενε φταιει ο ΟΤΕ δεν φταιμε εμεις και σε αλλον ISP να πας το ιδιο θα ειναι (αληθεια) και γλυτωνουν και bandwidth με το εξωτερικο χαρις τους περιορισμους του ΟΤΕ.
Παντως χαιρομαι πολυ για το παρον thread που ανοιξε τα ματια σε πολλους και επισης χαιρομαι που αρχικος poster δεν ετυχε της εντονης αμφισβητησης που ειχα τυχει εγω ενα χρονο πριν οταν ειχα εντοπισει το προβλημα και προσπαθουσα να τους πεισω (ADSLgr μελη) για την υπαρξη του http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10314

Υ.Γ. ο νεος τροπος μετρησης με το Performance monitor ειναι ποιο cool  :Respekt:

----------


## savdown

> PR Bullshit το λεω εγω το συγκεκριμενο κειμενο, το προβλημα το γνωριζουν πολυ καλα τουλαχιστον εδω και εναν χρονο, ολοι οι ΙSP's ξερουν οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει προβλημα με τις μικρες γραμμες των DSLAM<->BBRAS (εκει οφειλεται το packet limiting που βλεπετε) αλλα κανουν την παπια για πολλους λογους , για να μην στησουν δικα τους δυκτια (οπως η vivodi), για να μην σταματησει ο κοσμος να παιρνει τις συνδρομες τους (η το γυρισει μαζικα στις 256), και γιατι με ενα σμπαρο εχουν δυο τρυγονια, γιατι απο την μια σου λενε φταιει ο ΟΤΕ δεν φταιμε εμεις και σε αλλον ISP να πας το ιδιο θα ειναι (αληθεια) και γλυτωνουν και bandwidth με το εξωτερικο χαρις τους περιορισμους του ΟΤΕ.
> Παντως χαιρομαι πολυ για το παρον thread που ανοιξε τα ματια σε πολλους και επισης χαιρομαι που αρχικος poster δεν ετυχε της εντονης αμφισβητησης που ειχα τυχει εγω ενα χρονο πριν οταν ειχα εντοπισει το προβλημα και προσπαθουσα να τους πεισω (ADSLgr μελη) για την υπαρξη του http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10314
> 
> Υ.Γ. ο νεος τροπος μετρησης με το Performance monitor ειναι ποιο cool


   Αν είσαι ο SlayTG, 27/11/2004 στο άλλο φόρουμ(delphi), από εσένα μεταφέρω αυτά που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου. Με πέθανες με τα greeklish. :Very Happy: 
Πάντως δεν το ανακαλύψαμε τώρα όπως αναφέρουν τα πρώτα θύματα του ΟΤΕ απλά ήμασταν τυχεροί(ή άτυχοι) και τώρα μας παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα τώρα ασχοληθήκαμε.

----------


## Slay

Ο ιδιος αυτοπροσωπος ;-), τα greeklish με βολευουν γραφω πολυ ποιο γρηγορα, ειδικα σε τεχνικα θεματα που καθε λιγο και λιγακι πρεπει να γραψεις μια αγγλικη λεξη η ακρωνυμιο, δεν σου κρυβω οτι η απαγορευση των greeklish στο παρον φορουμ ειναι και ο λογος που πλεον γραφω πολυ σπανια.

----------


## globalnoise

Μα και εγώ παιδιά όταν είχα 384 το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε στα τέλη Μαρτίου και κορυφώθηκε στα μέσα Απριλίου. Τότε δεν ήξερα περί τεχνικών θεμάτων και από τότε άρχισα να ψάχνομαι γιατί αντιμετώπιζα το παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.

Ο Nyo_R που είναι?  :Smile:

----------


## spirosta

Γραμμή:ΟΤΕ
ISP:HOL(RAM)
τηλ: 210958
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
μπορεί να μου πείρε κανά δυο εβδομάδες αλλά τελικά έχω και εγώ το πρόβλημα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν πρωτοενεργοποίησα την σύνδεση δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.
BitComet, Battlefield 2, Voip.... όλα τέλεια. Τώρα μόνο το bitComet δουλεύει και αυτό με το ζόρι. Ούτε πάνω από 10-15Kb/s ενώ χτύπαγε 30άρια+.

Στατιστικά με χρήση VoipBuster..
_
C:\>ping -t www.ntua.gr
Pinging achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=68ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=490ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=1412ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=2737ms TTL=57
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=430ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=1085ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=1878ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=3419ms TTL=57
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=719ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=1507ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=2484ms TTL=57
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=3832ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=205ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=820ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=1555ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=2727ms TTL=57
Request timed out.
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=4065ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=57
Ping statistics for 147.102.222.210:
    Packets: Sent = 73, Received = 61, Lost = 12 (16% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 42ms, Maximum = 4065ms, Average = 523ms
Control-C
_
Αύριο θα πάρω και demo από άλλο ISP και θα δούμε τι γίνεται...

----------


## malakudi

> Ύστερα και από "μερική" εξομοίωση του adsl του ΟΤΕ (μακάρι να μπορούσα να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ), αποφάσισα πως δεν πρόκειται να ξαναασχοληθώ με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αφού στο δικό μου setup δεν εμφανίστηκε το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ανεξαρτήτως συμφόρησης, dsl modem, PPPoX, κ.ο.κ. Οπότε κάτι συμβαίνει στον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Όσοι μπορείτε, πιέστε OTE & providers να ασχοληθούν με την επίλυση του προβλήματος.
> Σίγουρα είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να βρεθεί μία λύση, αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο όταν υπάρχει θέληση. Αν οι υπεύθυνοι κάτσουν και ασχοληθούν σοβαρά 2-3 μέρες, θα βρεθεί και η αιτία του "προβλήματος".
> 
> ΥΓ: Έχω την εντύπωση πως αν υπήρχαν 2-3 providers ακόμα που να παρέχουν ολοκληρωμένη πρόσβαση adsl και τόνιζαν πως στο δίκτυό τους δεν υφίσταται το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, το πρόβλημα θα είχε λυθεί και στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.


Αν και έχω σταματήσει να ασχολούμαι και να γράφω σε αυτό το forum, για διάφορους λόγους, δε μπορούσα να αφήσω ασχολίαστο αυτό το post. 

Κατ' αρχάς να θυμίσω σε όλους ότι το πρόβλημα πρωτοαναφέρθηκε από μένα (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...68&postcount=8) στις 12/03/2004  χωρίς να τύχει ιδιαίτερης προσοχής και ξανασυζητήθηκε από τις 4/11/2004 στο thread που άνοιξε ο slay (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10314). Να θυμίσω επίσης ότι ο φωτεινός παντογνώστης με τα πολλά αστέρια στο πλάι, τον οποίο σχολιάζω ξανά σήμερα, όχι μόνο αρνούνταν την ερμηνεία που δίναμε στο πρόβλημα των λίγων pps (στο οποίο μπορεί και να είχαμε άδικο μιας και δεν ξέραμε ακριβώς το infrustructure του ΟΤΕ) αλλά αρνούνταν και το ίδιο το πρόβλημα σαν ύπαρξη (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php?p=159144&postcount=65).

Φίλε μου chatasos, εξομοίωσες το ATM δίκτυο και το infrustructure του ΟΤΕ λοιπόν και δε βρήκες πρόβλημα; Που ακριβώς το εξομοίωσες; Με τι συνθήκες έκανες τις δοκιμές σου; Δημιούργησες τεχνικά συμφόρηση και το μόνο που είδες είναι να περιορίζονται τα KB/sec και όχι τα pps; Πραγματικά θεωρείς ότι μπορεί κανείς να σε πιστέψει με αυτά που γράφεις; Δε μας εξηγείς και εμάς πότε είχες δίκιο, όταν έλεγες ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή τώρα που συμφωνείς ότι υπάρχει;

Επι της ουσίας, το πρόβλημα είναι γνωστό, είναι καθαρά θέμα bandwidth και το πως χειρίζονται τα BRAS του ΟΤΕ το congestion. Αν μπορούσε να διορθωθεί χωρίς αναβάθμιση του bandwidth θα το είχαν ήδη κάνει, προφανώς ο εξοπλισμός του ΟΤΕ δε μπορεί να κάνει fair queueing με bytes per sec.  Μη περιμένετε από τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει κάτι, δεν πρόκειται όσο δεν έχει ανταγωνισμό. Ακόμη και αν κινηθείτε δικαστικά το μόνο που θα πετύχετε είναι μία αποζημίωση για κακής ποιότητας υπηρεσία. Δε πρόκειται να φτιάξει κάτι.

mp

----------


## savdown

> ""


  Φίλε διαβάζοντας το λινκ που έδωσες μου ήρθε deja vu, αυτό το μήνυμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά *12-03-04* *Τι θα λεγε να μαζευτουμε και να στειλουμε μια ομαδικη διαμαρτυρια ????* τώρα που έχει πάρει μεγάλες διαστάσεις έχει ελπίδες να γίνει κυρίως γιατί στο κοντινό μέλλον αυτό το πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει στο 99% των συνδέσεων με την εξάπλωση του ADSL.
Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε πολλά πράγματα P2P, VoIP, Online Gaming, Radio - Tv Streaming. Μόνο surfing, chat και newsgroup θα μείνουν.
  Στο κάτω κάτω να ρυθμήσουν τους ρουτερς σε Bytes όχι σε packets αυτό σίγουρα θα γίνεται.
Όπως τα έλεγες είναι δυστυχώς.

----------


## mion_15

Συμφωνώ με τον savdown. Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει. Στο κάτω κάτω διαφημίζουν κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν.

----------


## chatasos

> Να θυμίσω επίσης ότι ο φωτεινός παντογνώστης με τα πολλά αστέρια στο πλάι, τον οποίο σχολιάζω ξανά σήμερα, όχι μόνο αρνούνταν την ερμηνεία που δίναμε στο πρόβλημα των λίγων pps (στο οποίο μπορεί και να είχαμε άδικο μιας και δεν ξέραμε ακριβώς το infrustructure του ΟΤΕ) αλλά αρνούνταν και το ίδιο το πρόβλημα σαν ύπαρξη (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php?p=159144&postcount=65).


Τα σωστά links, στα οποία είχα αναφερθεί στο θέμα του tcp (στο (4) που είχα κάνει λάθος) είναι τα παρακάτω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=63
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=42

Στο τρέχον topic αναφέρθηκε το udp, το έψαξα και διαπίστωσα το "πρόβλημα".




> Φίλε μου chatasos, εξομοίωσες το ATM δίκτυο και το infrustructure του ΟΤΕ λοιπόν και δε βρήκες πρόβλημα; Που ακριβώς το εξομοίωσες; Με τι συνθήκες έκανες τις δοκιμές σου; Δημιούργησες τεχνικά συμφόρηση και το μόνο που είδες είναι να περιορίζονται τα KB/sec και όχι τα pps; Πραγματικά θεωρείς ότι μπορεί κανείς να σε πιστέψει με αυτά που γράφεις; Δε μας εξηγείς και εμάς πότε είχες δίκιο, όταν έλεγες ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή τώρα που συμφωνείς ότι υπάρχει;


Έγραψα ότι πρόβλημα δεν βρήκα στο δικό μου setup "εξομοίωσης" (pc <--> modem <--> dslam <---(atm)---> bras). Στο setup του ΟΤΕ είπα τι συμβαίνει.

ΥΓ: Τα διάφορα άλλα σχόλια...τα αφήνω ασχολίαστα.

----------


## Navigator

Γιατί δεν βάζουμε ενα Banner "KATΩ ΟΙ ΚΟΦΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ"

----------


## spirosta

Και για να συνεχίσω από το προηγούμενο μύνημα μου...
Σήμερα, δηλαδή τώρα τα πάντα δουλεύουν κανονικά. Αμεση τηλεφωνία και η γραμμή δεν κλατάρει αλλά κρατάει καλά με παρόμοια pings. Παρατήρησα ότι το VoipBuster δεν ξεπερνά τα 50packets/sec άρα στέλνει πακέτα κάθε 20ms και αν σκεφτούμε οτι καταναλώνονται περίπου 6-7Kb/s  τότε το κάθε πακέτο πρέπει να είναι περίπου 0,14kb ή 143bytes περίπου. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το κάνουμε να στέλνει πακέτα ανά 30 ή ανά 40 ms χωρίς προβλήματα?
Πάντως στην δικιά μου περίπτωση μου βρωμάει ότι φταίει η HOL. Θα πάρω demo από forthnet το μεσημέρι και το απόγευμα θα έχω νεότερα αποτελέσματα. Άλλωστε όλα δουλεύουν καλά μέχρι τις 10-11 το πρωί... Μετά.... :Worthy:

----------


## pstratos

Εγώ βλέπω μια πιο τυχαία συμπεριφορά. χτες κυριακη πρωί ἐπαιζε οκ, το μεσημέρι κλάταρε, ενώ σημερα το πρωί 8-10 ήταν off τώρα παίζει μια χαρά...

Α, είπαμε με forthnet ετσι.....

----------


## nickvog

Θα πρότεινα κι εγώ μία ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ προς τον ΟΤΕ γιατί αλλιώς δεν βλέπω διόρθωση στο πρόβλημα, το οποίο είναι υπαρκτό και σαφώς προσβάλλει την αξίωση - δικαίωμά μας ως χρήστες - πελάτες του οργανισμού. να έχουμε λειτουργικές και όχι άχρηστες (μόνο στα χαρτιά και στις διαφημίσεις) υπηρεσίες .  Ισως κάποιος από μας καλός γνώστης του θέματος να συνέταζε ένα κείμενο και οι λοιποί να προσυπογράφαμε με το γνωστό τρόπο.   Υπάρχει υπαρκτό πρόβλημα, όλοι οι ISP το παραδέχονται και παρόλα αυτά, ο ΟΤΕ αφήνει BRAS και DSLAM ως έχουν, χωρίς την όποια αναγκαία διόρθωση - αναβάθμιση, για να κρατήσει (κυρίως) τη σταθερή τηλεφωνία υπό έλεγχο....

----------


## malakudi

> Τα σωστά links, στα οποία είχα αναφερθεί στο θέμα του tcp (στο (4) που είχα κάνει λάθος) είναι τα παρακάτω:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=63
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=42
> 
> Στο τρέχον topic αναφέρθηκε το udp, το έψαξα και διαπίστωσα το "πρόβλημα".


tcp, udp, icmp, gre, ipip μπορείς να διαλέξεις όποιο πρωτόκολλο πακέτων ip θέλεις, η ουσία είναι η ίδια. Το πρόβλημα του περιορισμού των packets per second υπήρχε πάντα και εσύ το αρνιόσουν. Είναι δύσκολο να παραδέχεται κάποιος τα λάθη του, το ομολογώ (ειδικά όταν είναι αστεράτος). Ευτυχώς στα forum ότι μαλ... γράψουμε μένει, προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση (scripta manent που λέγανε και οι λατίνοι).




> Έγραψα ότι πρόβλημα δεν βρήκα στο δικό μου setup "εξομοίωσης" (pc <--> modem <--> dslam <---(atm)---> bras). Στο setup του ΟΤΕ είπα τι συμβαίνει.
> 
> ΥΓ: Τα διάφορα άλλα σχόλια...τα αφήνω ασχολίαστα.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον τρόπος να λες έκανα δοκιμές σπίτι μου με το modem μου και τη γραμμή μου και εγώ δεν έχω το πρόβλημα. Τα forum είναι γεμάτα από άτομα που λένε "α, εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα, σε μένα δε γίνεται" αλλά δεν έχω ξαναδεί να το λένε με τέτοιο τρόπο. Τον ξανακάνω quote, είναι απόλαυση ...



> Ύστερα και από "μερική" εξομοίωση του adsl του ΟΤΕ (μακάρι να μπορούσα να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ) ...


mp

----------


## wintech2003

malakudi επειδη εισαι καινουργιος στην παρέα μας (με την έννοια οτι δεν συμμετέχεις όσο άλλοι) και για την ώρα έχει επιδείξει μονο υφάκι και τσαμπουκά θα ήθελα να σταματήσεις να επιτήθεσε έτσι σε μέλη του φορουμ και συγκεκριμένα στον chatasos ο οποίος στα περισσότερα απο *3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ* που παρακολουθεί και συμμετέχει στο forum έχει αποδείξει οτι έχει και θεωρητικά και πρακτικά την δυνατότητα να κάνει τεστ και να βγάζει συμπεράσματα ίσως καλύτερα απο τον καθένα μας εδώ μέσα. Αν τώρα εσύ λόγω επαγγέλματος ξέρεις καποια πράγματα παραπάνω ή μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση σε πληροφορίες/configurations/εξοπλισμο του ΟΤΕ, τοτε ευχαρίστως θα θέλαμε να ακούσουμε και την δική σου γνώμη.

Αλλα θα παρακαλούσα να γίνεται με πιο ήπιο τόνο.

----------


## malakudi

> malakudi επειδη εισαι καινουργιος στην παρέα μας (με την έννοια οτι δεν συμμετέχεις όσο άλλοι) και για την ώρα έχει επιδείξει μονο υφάκι και τσαμπουκά θα ήθελα να σταματήσεις να επιτήθεσε έτσι σε μέλη του φορουμ και συγκεκριμένα στον chatasos ο οποίος στα περισσότερα απο *3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ* που παρακολουθεί και συμμετέχει στο forum έχει αποδείξει οτι έχει και θεωρητικά και πρακτικά την δυνατότητα να κάνει τεστ και να βγάζει συμπεράσματα ίσως καλύτερα απο τον καθένα μας εδώ μέσα. Αν τώρα εσύ λόγω επαγγέλματος ξέρεις καποια πράγματα παραπάνω ή μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση σε πληροφορίες/configurations/εξοπλισμο του ΟΤΕ, τοτε ευχαρίστως θα θέλαμε να ακούσουμε και την δική σου γνώμη.
> 
> Αλλα θα παρακαλούσα να γίνεται με πιο ήπιο τόνο.


Υφάκι και τσαμπουκά έχω όταν και όποτε χρειάζεται. Ο λόγος που ενώ είμαι στο forum από τις 3/11/03 αλλά δεν έχω πολλά posts είναι ότι το συγκεκριμένο forum είναι γεμάτο "φωστήρες" που νομίζουν πως ξέρουν τα πάντα. Ειδικά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα έχω αποδείξει τη θέση μου, το έχω πρώτος αναφέρει εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο, όταν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μετρούσατε (και πολλοί μετράτε ακόμα) με χαζά dsl speed tests, ψάχνατε τα connections του emule και εγώ δε ξέρω τι άλλο. Γράφω κάτι όταν έχω κάτι ουσιαστικό να πω (και νομίζω το έχω αποδείξει αν διαβάσεις όλα μου τα post - δεν είναι και πολλά) και όχι απλώς για να αυξάνω το post counter μου και να κερδίζω αστεράκια.

Μπορείς να με διαγράψεις αν θέλεις, αλλά όσο είμαι εδώ δε θα μου απαγορέψει κανείς να σχολιάζω, ακόμη και χλευαστικά - αν αξίζουν τη χλεύη - όσα γράφονται από οποιονδήποτε, όσα αστεράκια και αν έχει.

mp

----------


## apok

Γιατί δεν ασχολείσαι με τα άλλα site που δεν έχουν φωστήρες και μπαίνεις εδώ??
Δε νομίζω να υπέγραψες κανένα όρο υποχρεωτικής παρουσίας!!
Ασε εμας να μας παραμυθιάζουν οι " φωστήρες ".. Δε πειράζει.. Κοίτα να γλυτώσεις εσύ!!

Το δικαίωμα να χλευάζεις δεν στο έχει δώσεις κ α ν ε ν α ς ! !
Τέτοια σχόλια ειδικά για άτομα που έχουν αποδείξει την " αξία " τους καλό θα ήταν να μένουν στο κεφάλι σου και να μην εκφράζονται!!
Όπως έχει ειπωθει.. Όποιος νομίζει ότι δεν καλύπτεται, μπορεί να κάνει delete το account του και να τραβήξει για άλλη γη για άλλα μέρη!!

----------


## chatasos

> tcp, udp, icmp, gre, ipip μπορείς να διαλέξεις όποιο πρωτόκολλο πακέτων ip θέλεις, η ουσία είναι η ίδια. Το πρόβλημα του περιορισμού των packets per second υπήρχε πάντα και εσύ το αρνιόσουν. Είναι δύσκολο να παραδέχεται κάποιος τα λάθη του, το ομολογώ (ειδικά όταν είναι αστεράτος). Ευτυχώς στα forum ότι μαλ... γράψουμε μένει, προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση (scripta manent που λέγανε και οι λατίνοι).






> Τα σωστά links, στα οποία είχα αναφερθεί στο θέμα του tcp (στο (4) που *είχα κάνει λάθος*) είναι τα παρακάτω:


Μπορεί κάποιος moderator να μου ξηλώσει τα αστέρια, μιας και ενοχλούν τόσο πολύ?




> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον τρόπος να λες έκανα δοκιμές σπίτι μου με το modem μου και τη γραμμή μου και εγώ δεν έχω το πρόβλημα. Τα forum είναι γεμάτα από άτομα που λένε "α, εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα, σε μένα δε γίνεται" αλλά δεν έχω ξαναδεί να το λένε με τέτοιο τρόπο. Τον ξανακάνω quote, είναι απόλαυση ...


*Όλος ο αναφερόμενος εξοπλισμός* περιλαμβάνονταν στο setup μου...

----------


## dr_who

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα παιδιά.

Τον τελευταίο καιρο (2 μήνες περίπου) δυστυχώς παρουσιάζεται και σε εμένα αυτό το πρόβλημα. Εξαιρώντας το γεγονός οτι οι ταχύτητες που πιάνω με FTP (για p2p δεν το αναφέρων κάν) δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 25Κ , το on-line gaming ειναι ... :Thumbdown0: 

Οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια χρησιμοποίησης UDP πακέτων καταλήγει σε άπειρο lag.
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί παρουσιάζεται μόνο στον Ελλαδικό χώρο. 
Εξωτερικό , έχω μέν το αντίστοιχο ping που μου αντιστοιχει , αλλά σε normal χρόνους χωρίς να "μπουκώνει" η γραμμή.

Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει μια εξήγηση για το παραπάνω ;

Χρησιμοποιώ Forthnet 384 aDSL μαζί με ένα Fritz!Box (στην αρχή είχα το Jetspeed 520i) αν και σίγουρα δεν τίθεται θέμα provider μιάς και έχω δοκιμάσει και HOL , Otenet με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.

Το ποιό απλό παράδειγμα για την εξακρίβωση του ήταν οτι έστησα σπίτι μου εναν Q4 server και είπα σε έναν γνωστό μου ( ο οποίος πέφτει στο ίδιο DSLAM με εμένα) να συνδεθεί. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν απλά καταστροφικό... :Evil:

----------


## malakudi

> *Όλος ο αναφερόμενος εξοπλισμός* περιλαμβάνονταν στο setup μου...


Έχεις στη διάθεσή σου DSLAM, atm switches και BRAS; Πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε να δώσεις μερικές λεπτομέρειες του εξοπλισμού που έχεις και του τρόπου που γίνεται deploy το infrustructure σου. Ίσως έτσι βρίσκαμε μια άκρη (αφού στο δικό σου εξοπλισμό δε παρουσιάζεται το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα).

mp

----------


## sdikr

Θα παρακαλέσω να σταματήσει η διαμάχη εδώ

----------


## globalnoise

Εχετέ ξεχάσει νομίζω οτι βρίσκεστε στο internet, σε ένα forum και συγκεκριμένα σε ένα thread στο οποίο κάθε άλλο παρά μαγκιά πουλάνε όλα τα παιδιά που έχουν βοηθήσει... Αν σε ευχαριστεί malakudi να σε πω μάγκα επειδή το βρήκες πιο πριν από άλλους το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε τότε είσαι πολύ μάγκας. Αλλά μάγκας δεν είναι αυτός που βγαίνει και το φωνάζει αυτό που τον έκανε μάγκα :Wink:  Τέσπα μάγκα μου νομίζω πως όχι μόνο κανείς δεν σου δίνει respect από αυτά που διαβάζει αλλά γίνεσαι και κουραστικός από πάνω. Θέλουμε την βοήθειά σου αν μπορείς και έχεις τις ικανότητες να την προσφέρεις.

Από εκεί και πέρα το αν δεν σε πίστευαν κάποιοι ή αν δεν σε άκουγαν ή αν είναι φωστήρες όπως λες είναι γούστο τους και δικό τους θέμα. Το σύνολο τους κρίνει και θα συνεχίσει να τους κρίνει.

My $0.02

----------


## kadronarxis

Παρακαλώ παιδια, να μην βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος...
Ας μείνουμε στο πρόβλημα.

Να στε καλά.
Άντε γερά.

----------


## Slay

Εγω θελω να ρωτησω τι εγινε με το τεστ που εφτιαχνε ο Psyxakias, μπορει να σηκωθει σε καποιον μονιμο server και να μετραμε την ταχυτητα μας αξιοπιστα? γιατι οπως ειναι προφανες απο την παρουσα συζητηση, ολα τα speedtest που και ο malakudi αλλα και εγω φωναζαμε εδω και ενα χρονο, ειναι παντελως αχρηστα.
Οι απαιτησεις σε bandwidth δεν ξερω ποσες θα ειναι , αλλα μιλαμε για 1 λεπτο τεστ, και με την προυποθεση να μπορουμε μονο να ορισουμε το μεγεθος των πακετων, οχι την IP για να αποφευγονται attacks.

----------


## PrOzAk

ΤΕΛΟΣ.
Μην συνεχισετε αυτο το thread γιατι δεν εχει νοημα.
Σημερα πηρα απαντηση με mail απο τα διοικιτικα του ΟΤΕ απο καποιον κυριο που δεν θα αναφερω το ονομα του, γιατι προσπαθησε και με κατανοησε και γνωριζε.

Στο τηλεφωνο μου ειπε οτι ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ, Η DSL ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ FAST INTERNET που αυτο δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι θα εχουμε VoIP,online games κτλ κτλ. παρα μονο Web Surfing-FTP.Γιαυτο δεν ανεφερεται πουθενα καποιο αρ8ρο σε πακετα....
Ο κυριος αυτος μου ειπε οτι δεχονται παραπονα και συζητιεται και δεν γνωριζει ποτε ακριβως θα παρθει η αποφαση να βελτιωσουν τις DSL.

Επισυναπτω το mail :RTFM:  



> Κύριε χχχχ
> Η Σύμβαση για το ADSL αναφέρει ότι ο ΟΤΕ διαθέτει το ADSL στην ελληνική αγορά
> προκειμένου οι διάφοροι ISPs να δώσουν στον τελικό χρήστη την υπηρεσία του fast
> Internet. Η περίπτωση να δώσουμε στο μέλλον τη δυνατότητα να περνάνε πάνω από το
> ADSL και άλλες υπηρεσίες με εξασφαλισμένη ποιότητα είναι κάτι που εξετάζεται.
> Βέβαια και τώρα οι χρήστες μπορούν να περάσουν και άλλες εφαρμογές πέραν του
> Internet χωρίς όμως εξασφαλισμένη επιτυχία... 
> 
> Επίσης από τον κο Δούκογλου πήραμε την παρακάτω απάντηση σχετικά με το mail σας.
> ...


Σαν να μας δινει ο ΟΤΕ ενα σωληνα με νερο απο τον οποιο περνανε 40 λιτρα νερο....αλλα αν εχει πολλα αλατα να πεφτει στα ~5-10λιτρα...
FAST Internet λοιπον και τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.

Υ.Γ Του λεω και γιατι δεν αναφερει στην συμβαση τι εστι FAST Internet???
Απανταει, " Αμα θελετε να το ψαξετε ετσι νομικα το θεμα μπορειτε...."

----------


## hostolis

> Έχει δοκιμάσει μήπως και ο ISP του είναι το πρόβλημα ?
> Έχει δοκιμάσει demo account από άλλον ISP?
> 
> Τέλος την ταχύτητα πώς την μετράει ? Με κάποιο πρόγραμμα ή απλώς την στιγμή
> που έχει 1-2 Peer2Peer programs να τρέχουν προσπαθεί να παίξει και online games
> ή να κάνει μία κλήση VoIP?
> 
> Παρακαλώ να διευκρινίσει όλα τα παραπάνω (ή καλύτερα να στείλει
> μετρήσεις με το DUmeter) και τέλος να κάνει και FTP από το FTP server του
> ...


* Καλά, για τόσο λαμάκες και άσχετους μας περνάνε; Φυσικά και έχουμε δοκιμάσει με άλλους ISP,φυσικά και η σύνδεση είναι idle όταν πραγματοποιούμε τα τεστς.* Γιατί δεν υπάρχει το πρόβλημα στο _δίκτυο_ της βιβόντι, αλλα μαίνεται μόνο στου ΟΤΕ;;;;;;;

----------


## kadronarxis

Έτσι όπως το θέτει, αν μειώσουμε το MTU σε 1492 στον router από 1500 που είναι standard, ίσως, ΙΣΩΣ, ΙΣΩΩΩΩΩΣ, παίξουν λίγο καλύτερα οι εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα.

Πάντως, η απάντηση, δείχνει λίγο φως στο τούνελ.

----------


## malakudi

> FAST Internet λοιπον και τα συμπερασματα δικα σας.
> 
> Υ.Γ Του λεω και γιατι δεν αναφερει στην συμβαση τι εστι FAST Internet???
> Απανταει, " Αμα θελετε να το ψαξετε ετσι νομικα το θεμα μπορειτε...."


Αυτά που λέει ο κ. Δούκογλου είναι λίγο ως πολύ βλακείες. Είναι γνωστό ότι υπάρχει contention ratio, δε ζήτησε κανείς να μην υπάρχει. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως όταν αρχίζει και "μοιράζεται" το bandwidth αυτό γίνεται με λάθος τρόπο. Αν γινόταν σωστά απλώς όλοι θα πιάναμε παρακάτω ταχύτητες, και τα voip κτλ που θέλουν πολλά μικρά πακέτα θα δούλευαν μια χαρά. Και στους isp υπάρχει contention ratio αλλά εκεί δουλεύει!

Προσωπικά δεν έχω διάθεση να εμπλακώ σε επιστολές ή μάζεμα υπογραφών γιατί δε νομίζω ότι θα φέρουν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα Αν όμως θέλετε να σας βοηθήσω να συντάξετε μια τεχνικά άρτια περιγραφή του προβλήματος ευχαρίστως να το κάνω.

mp

PS: slay, σα πολλά αστεράκια μάζεψες κι εσύ, κινδυνεύεις ... ;-)

----------


## Slay

> Έτσι όπως το θέτει, αν μειώσουμε το MTU σε 1492 στον router από 1500 που είναι standard, ίσως, ΙΣΩΣ, ΙΣΩΩΩΩΩΣ, παίξουν λίγο καλύτερα οι εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα.
> 
> Πάντως, η απάντηση, δείχνει λίγο φως στο τούνελ.


Η απαντηση ειναι γελεια τουλαχιστον, το MAXIMUM Transmission Unit δεν σημαινει οτι αν βαλεις μικροτερα πακετα θα παιρνεις παλι 1492 bytes, ειναι ανω οριο οχι κατω οριο.

Maximum Transmission Unit. The *greatest* amount of data or *"packet" size* that can be transferred in one physical frame on a network. This packet also contains the header and trailer information, which are like addresses for each packet that are required by the routers on the network.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&h...n&q=define:MTU

----------


## kadronarxis

Εννοώ ότι τουλάχιστον κάποιος ενδιαφέρθηκε να απαντήσει.
Από αυτήν την άποψη.

----------


## globalnoise

Δεν μπήκα καν στον κόπο να διαβάσω την απάντηση που έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ στο mail γιατί πρώτα πάτησα Ctrl+F και έγραψα "ΑΘΗΝΑ - ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ". Αφού μου εμφάνισε αποτέλεσμα μέσα στο κείμενο της απάντησης κατάλαβα αμέσως τι λέει  :Very Happy:

----------


## frap

> Αυτά που λέει ο κ. Δούκογλου είναι λίγο ως πολύ βλακείες. [...]


Να με συμπαθάς πολύ, αυτά που λέει ο κ. Δούκογλου δεν είναι βλακείες. Λίγο προσοχή στους χαρακτηρισμούς μας, ειδικά σε άτομα που δεν γνωρίζουμε.

Προφανώς απαντά στην ερώτηση όπως του μεταφέρθηκε: "Αυτός εδώ μας λέει πως δεν πιάνει ταχύτητες και φταίει ο ΟΤΕ..."

Εγώ βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον το ότι ο Τηλέμαχος κατ'αρχήν εμφανίστηκε. Οι παλιότεροι θα θυμούνται ότι κάποτε έγραφε και εδώ, αλλά και στο παλιότερο φορουμ στο Delphi.

Δεδομένου του background που έχει, της προηγούμενης σχέσης του μαζί μας και της θέσης που κατέχει στον ΟΤΕ, νομίζω πως θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή κίνηση να τον πλησιάζαμε και να του εξηγούσαμε το πρόβλημά μας. 

Αν κάποιος έχει το προσωπικό του email ας κάνει μια κίνηση να του υποδείξει το παρόν thread, ή απλά να του κάνει μια πιο ακριβή περιγραφή του προβλήματος. Εγώ παλιότερα είχα συνεργαστεί κατά κάποιον τρόπο μαζί του, θα δω εάν μπορώ να βρω την αλληλογραφία που είχαμε ανταλλάξει τότε.

----------


## wintech2003

Το καλό ειναι οτι ο κ. Δούκογλου διαβάζει και ADSLgr.com  :Cool: 

*EDIT: Frap:* Α ειναι και γνωστος στο forum? (δεν τον είχα γνωρίσει ποτε...)

Οσο για τους χαρακτηρισμούς που συνεχίζεις να χρησιμοποιείς malakudi... you have been warned!

----------


## sdikr

> Το καλό ειναι οτι ο κ. Δούκογλου διαβάζει και ADSLgr.com 
> 
> *EDIT: Frap:* Α ειναι και γνωστος στο forum? (δεν τον είχα γνωρίσει ποτε...)



Αρκετά παλιός και είχε βοηθήσει σε αρκετά  καθώς μας έδωσε και πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.

----------


## nickg78

> Αρκετά παλιός και είχε βοηθήσει σε αρκετά  καθώς μας έδωσε και πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες.


Όντως, μπαίνει από πολύ παλιά και θυμάμαι ότι το 2002 (τότε πρέπει να ήταν) είχαμε ανταλλάξει 2-3 posts και του την είχα πει λίγο για την καθυστέρηση του ADSL. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, έχει προσφέρει πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες. 

Για το τωρινό μας πρόβλημα πάντως, η απάντησή του δείχνει ότι δεν έχει καταλάβει ακριβώς τη φύση του. Δεν έχει καταλάβει ότι το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε δεν παρουσιάζεται όταν τρέχουν ταυτόχρονα προγράμματα P2P, αλλά σε τελείως ελεύθερη γραμμή, χωρίς κανένα άλλο πρόγραμμα ανοικτό. ProZak μήπως δεν του το εξήγησες ακριβώς αυτό; Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις καλό είναι να δίνουμε στους τεχνικούς όσο γίνεται περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Μήπως δηλαδή πρέπει να του συντάξουμε ένα καλό, αναλυτικό e-mail, όπου θα του εξηγήσουμε με κατανοητό τρόπο όσα έχουν αναφερθεί σ' αυτό το thread, μαζί με pings κλπ;

----------


## frap

> [...]ProZak μήπως δεν του το εξήγησες ακριβώς αυτό;[...]


Από το κείμενο φαίνεται ότι ο κ. Δούκογλου έλαβε από εσωτερική διανομή το problem report, δεν το έλαβε απευθείας. Γι' αυτό και απαντά σε αυτά που του μεταφέρανε, όπως του τα μεταφέρανε...




> Μήπως δηλαδή πρέπει να του συντάξουμε ένα καλό, αναλυτικό e-mail, όπου θα του εξηγήσουμε με κατανοητό τρόπο όσα έχουν αναφερθεί σ' αυτό το thread, μαζί με pings κλπ;


my point exactly... Δεν θα είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο εξάλλου, ο κ. Δούκογλου έχει πάρα πολύ καλό τεχνικό υπόβαθρο.

-K.

----------


## trojy

Το e-mail από τον κ. Δούκογλου είναι υπέροχο, αλλά δεν μπαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση στην ουσία του προβλήματος. Για να έχουμε την ακριβή εικόνα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας και την ερώτηση που του έγινε. Δηλαδή το fax ή το e-mail του Prozak.
Δεν νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δωθεί μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα στο συγκεκριμένο e-mail. Όσον αφορά τη μαζική διαμαρτυρία, αυτή θα γίνει εντός της εβδομάδας. 
Για όσους βιάζονται να προδικάσουν ότι θα ζητηθεί μόνο από τον ΟΤΕ να λογοδοτήσει για την επικρατούσα κατάσταση, έχω να πω ότι θα διαψευθούν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό.
Για να είμαι πιο συγκεκριμένος, όσες εταιρείες μισθώνουν γραμμές του ΟΤΕ (λ.χ. Forthnet->"1 bil"l)  και δεν είναι σε θέση να προστατέψουν τους πελάτες τους ή να τους παρέχουν τις πολυδιαφημιζόμενες υπηρεσίες, θα κριθούν για την επάρκεια τους. :RTFM:

----------


## dkounal

Πανικός βλέπω..... Και δεν ξέρω από που να ξεκινήσω....
Σ'ημερα μίλησα με τον προϊστάμενο στους Router στον ΟΤΕ. Φαινόταν ανθρωπος που ξέρει τι του γίνεται και το κυριότερο σκεπτόταν λογικά σε αυτά που έλεγε και του έλεγες. Με διαβεβαίωσε ότι με τον τρόπο με τον οποίο έγινε η αναφορά και οι μετρήσεις που έστειλα (thanks psyxakias) μπορούσαν να αναζητήσουν την βλάβη και ζήτησε το κινητό μου για να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου σε δεύτερο χρόνο. Η αίσθηση που μου αφησε είναι ότι γνώριζε την αιτία του προβλήματος αλλά μάλλον οι αποφάσεις παίρνονταν από πιο ψηλά.
Τρεις ώρες αργότερα με πήρε από την ίδια υπηρεσία ένας άλλος κύριος με τον οποίο είχα μιλήσει και στο παρελθόν και μου έλεγε τις ιστορίες περί bandwidth. Στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε να ελέγξω εαν συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα γιατί αυξησαν το bandwith στο κανάλι μου (vp ή vc δεν θυμάμε καλά τι από τα δύο είπε). Πηγαίνοντας σπίτι ανακάλυψα ότι το πρόβλημα είχε λύθεί  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup: . ~650pps για πακέτα του 0bytes (μονο Headers δηλαδή). Σε νέα τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μας μου ειπε ότι ανεβάζουν κλιμακωτά το bandwidth στη διασύνδεση με τα dslam και όχι κάθε φορά που μπαίνει νέος χρήστης. Στην περίπτωση μου ήταν ώρα για ανβάθμιση... Το περίεργο με αυτό τον άνθρωπο ήταν ότι δεν με έπειθε για τις γνώσεις του. Μου έλεγε πχ ότι η ταχύτητα σπιτιού-DSLAM δεν είναι εγγυημένα και άλλα όμορφα. Τον έστειλα στην σελίδα FAQ του OTEshop γιατι δεν είχα άλλο τρόπο να τον πείσω ότι ξέρω πως λειτουργεί μια ADSL και τα όροια της. Δεν έχω όμως πειστεί κατα πόσο εγινε αναβάθμιση σε όλο το κέντρο ή μόνο σε εμένα :Cool: . Μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν κάποιοι από κέντρο Κνωσσού Ηρακλείου Κρήτης να δούμε εάν υπάρχει διαφορά σήμερα και για άλλους;

Πάμε τώρα στην απάντηση του ΟΤΕ στον  Prozak:
H απάντηση του ΟΤΕ είναι τουλάχιστον γελεία και απευθύνεται σε αφελείς. Όλη η θεωρία προέρχεται από το http://www.oteshop.gr/home/adsl_faq.htm και συγκεκριμένα από την ερώτηση "*Ποιοι είναι οι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την ποιότητα και την ταχύτητα των υπηρεσιών ADSL;*"
Αυτό με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι στη διαμαρτυρία από τoν συν-παθούντα δεν διατυπώθηκε σωστά το πρόβλημα και για αυτό επιμένω ότι ο τρόπος διατύπωσης είναι πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα για να καταλάβει και ο άλλος από την άλλη μεριά τι παλέυει. Φαίνεται όμως ότι ο παλαιός καλός μας κ. Δουκογλου, μάλλον πέρασε στην αντίπερα όχθη γιατί μάλλον πρέπει να είναι από τους βασικούς υπεύθυνους για το σχεδιαμό του ΟΤΕ στο θέμα των ADSL.

Παρακαλώ τους ειδήμονες επι του θέματος να σχολιάσουνεπί των δεδομένων όπως μου μεταφέρθηκαν χωρίς να το κάνουμε αρένα το thread. Όλοι είναι χρήσιμοι. OK?

----------


## savdown

*@dkounal*
Μόλις απέδειξες ότι είναι θέμα και πολιτική του ΟΤΕ. Το ζήτημα είναι τι κάνουμε.
Γνώμη μου η αναβάθμιση έγινε μόνο σε εσένα που τους έπεισες ότι γνωρίζεις το πρόβλημα και ότι φταίνε και σε αναβάθμισαν για να μην δώσεις διαστάσεις στο θέμα και γίνει ευρέως!! γνωστό.

----------


## Slay

Ναι μωρε οι κακομοιροι, δεν το καταλαβαν καλα, ας τους το εξηγησουμε πολυ καλα, τοσο καλα ωστε στο τελος να μας πουν "Αν δεν σας ικανοποιει η υπηρεσια κοφτε την" 
Μην σας παραμθυιαζει ο Δουκογλου και ο καθε Δουκογλου, το προβλημα ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ εδω και ενα χρονο τουλαχιστον, απλα τωρα εγινε ποιο εμφανες γιατι με τις μειωσεις τιμων μπηκε ακομα περισσοτερος κοσμος στα ηδη καργα DSlam, ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω οτι ο υπευθυνος του DSL στην πατρα και ξερει το προβλημα, και ξερει γιατι παρουσιαζεται και εχει κανει και επανηλημενα αιτησεις για περισσοτερο bandwidth μεταξυ των κεντρων και του BBras, και πολυ απλα τον γραφουν , δεν ειναι θεμα οτι δεν ξερουν τι γινεται, ξερουν και παραξερουν απλα δεν θελουν να δωσουν λεφτα για μεγαλυτερες γραμμες, γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εχουν σοβαρο ανταγωνισμο στην παροχη γραμμης ADSL.

----------


## PrOzAk

Δεν εγινε καμια λαθος διατυπωση.
ΑΠΛΑ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ( ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙ)

Το email που εστειλα ηταν σαφεστατο...
Ανεφερα ακριβως τι συμβαινει σε online games-voip-torrents και οποιαδηποτε αλλη εφαρμογη αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα....
Ανεφερα ~αριθμο πακετων.


Δεν προσεξατε ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ FONT...δεν το εβαλα τυχαια...

ΤΗΝ DSL ΤΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΣΙΟ ΟΡΟ ΤΟΥ FAST INTERNET.
FAST INTERNET ΓΙΑΥΤΟΥΣ=WEB - FTP - KAI OTI ΑΛΛΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΑ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ.
Βεβαια δεν αναφερουν πουθενα στην συμβαση ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ FAST INTERNET.
Δεν λενε οτι θα εχουν κοφτες...φυσικα....πως να το πουν αλλωστε?
Online games σου λεει μετα...

Αρα δεν υπαρχει παραβαση της συμβασης λογω του οτι δεν εξηγουν(εδω ειναι το εγκλημα) τι ειναι το λεγομενο FAST INTERNET...

----------


## spirosta

Το demo από forthnet που πήρα δεν δούλεψε...
Αρα με καλοσορίζω στο club...
Στα 30 pps.... κλατάρουν τα πάντα.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα...
Γνώμη μου είναι πως ο οτέ δεν μπορεί να διαχωρίζει πακέτα και να λέει ότι εγώ σου προσφέρω γρήγορο ιντερνετ αλλά να μην μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για παράδειγμα προγράμματα voip. Πακέτα είναι τα μεν πακέτα και τα δε.. Απλά το voip θέλει πολλά πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο και δεν ικανοποιούνται κυρίως τις ώρες αιχμής. Είναι πιστεύω ευνόητος ο λόγος που κάνει αυτόν τον περιορισμό ο οτέ. *Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι αγοράζουμε γρήγορο ιντερνετ που ο ίδιος ο οτέ προσφέρει παράδειγμα για online gaming. Αρα αυτή είναι μια λειτουργία που μπορούμε να απαιτήσουμε να έχουμε και που δεν έχει σχέση με το bandwidth της γραμμής μας.* Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως δεν πρέπει να μας παραμυθιάζουν με bandwidth αφού το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εκεί. Σκέτα headers να στέλνουμε στα 30 το δευτερόλεπτο κολλάει η γραμμή. Και το τραγικό είναι ότι καλάει μέχρι να αδειάσει το buffer! ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.

Αλλά αυτά έχουν ξαναειπωθεί...
Και εγώ πιστεύω πως μια ομαδική καταγγελία θα πάει στο βρόντο.
Πρέπει όμως ομαδικά να δηλώνουμε με ΠΛΗΡΗ στοιχεία τη βλάβη και αν δεν διορθώνεται άμεσα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΙΝΚΑ για μια υπηρεσία που διαφημίζει πράματα στα οποία δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει, και άμεση επιστροφή των παγίων. (Και αυτό σε συνδιασμό παραγόντων...πιταdslam, όχι ικανό bamdwidth και άλλα)
Δεν είμαι τέλειος στις τεχνικές ορολογίες αλλά είμαι πελάτης ικανός να γνωρίζω αρκετά στοιχεία για το πρόβλημα μου. Δεν με νοίζει πως θα λυθεί αλλά θέλω να λυθεί.

dkounal
ποια ήταν η ακριβής διαδικασία που ακολούθησες γιατί εδώ παλεύουν πολλά άτομα και τους συνδέουν κανονικά....

----------


## trojy

> Τρεις ώρες αργότερα με πήρε από την ίδια υπηρεσία ένας άλλος κύριος με τον οποίο είχα μιλήσει και στο παρελθόν και μου έλεγε τις ιστορίες περί bandwidth. Στο τηλέφωνο μου είπε να ελέγξω εαν συνεχίζει το πρόβλημα γιατί αυξησαν το bandwith στο κανάλι μου (vp ή vc δεν θυμάμε καλά τι από τα δύο είπε). Πηγαίνοντας σπίτι ανακάλυψα ότι το πρόβλημα είχε λύθεί . ~650pps για πακέτα του 0bytes (μονο Headers δηλαδή). Σε νέα τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μας μου ειπε ότι ανεβάζουν κλιμακωτά το bandwidth στη διασύνδεση με τα dslam και όχι κάθε φορά που μπαίνει νέος χρήστης. Στην περίπτωση μου ήταν ώρα για ανβάθμιση... Μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν κάποιοι από κέντρο Κνωσσού Ηρακλείου Κρήτης να δούμε εάν υπάρχει διαφορά σήμερα και για άλλους;


Καταρχάς, μεγειά την σύνδεση  :Cool: 
Να σε ενημερώσω ότι το πρόβλημα σε χρήστη με τηλέφωνο 2810360*** που είναι στο κέντρο Κνωσσού συνεχίζει να υφίσταται. Δηλαδή, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε μόνο σε σένα. Τα συμπεράσματα που βγαίνουν από τα παραπάνω είναι. 
1. Βρήκες την διαδικασία κλειδί για την επίλυση του προβλήματος.
2. Για ΠΡΩΤΗ φορά το πρόβλημα λύθηκε ΜΟΝΟ με παρέμβαση του ΟΤΕ. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις οι χρήστες αναβάθμισαν την γραμμή τους για να έχουν λειτουργική γραμμή.
3. Απέδειξες ότι ο υπάρχον εξοπλισμός είναι επαρκής για να δώσει ένα σχετικά σταθερό αριθμό πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο.
4. dkounal, έκανες ένα post που ίσως είναι το πιο ενθαρρυντικό από τα 600+ που έχω διαβάσει στο thread.  :Thumb Dup:  :Respekt:

----------


## spirosta

> Αρα δεν υπαρχει παραβαση της συμβασης λογω του οτι δεν εξηγουν(εδω ειναι το εγκλημα) τι ειναι το λεγομενο FAST INTERNET...


Ναι αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει παράβαση.. που νομίζω ότι εμείς δικαστικά μπορούμε να σταθούμε στο οτι δεν εξηγούν....Άλλωστε δεν αναφέρουν πουθενά κάτι για πακέτα. Απλά μας πρήζουν για bandwidth.

----------


## PrOzAk

> Η Σύμβαση για το ADSL αναφέρει ότι ο ΟΤΕ διαθέτει το ADSL στην ελληνική αγορά
> προκειμένου οι διάφοροι ISPs να δώσουν στον τελικό χρήστη την υπηρεσία του fast
> Internet. Η περίπτωση να δώσουμε στο μέλλον τη δυνατότητα να περνάνε πάνω από το
> ADSL και άλλες υπηρεσίες με εξασφαλισμένη ποιότητα είναι κάτι που εξετάζεται.
> Βέβαια και τώρα οι χρήστες μπορούν να περάσουν και άλλες εφαρμογές πέραν του
> Internet χωρίς όμως εξασφαλισμένη επιτυχία...





> *Βέβαια και τώρα οι χρήστες μπορούν να περάσουν και άλλες εφαρμογές πέραν του
> Internet χωρίς όμως εξασφαλισμένη επιτυχία...*


Χμμ...Let me guess.....Online gaming?P2P?

Για οσους δεν καταλαβαινουν...  :RTFM:  
Αυτο μου ειπε και ο ανθρωπος απο το τηλεφωνο...

----------


## spirosta

> Online gaming?...


 :Evil:  *Αυτό δεν διαφημίζει το ConX????*

----------


## apok

> *Αυτό δεν διαφημίζει το ConX????*


χαχααχαχα.. Ακριβώς όπως το είπες.. Το διαφημίζει.. Μόνο αυτο :Wink:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## psyxakias

> Πηγαίνοντας σπίτι ανακάλυψα ότι το πρόβλημα είχε λύθεί . ~650pps για πακέτα του 0bytes (μονο Headers δηλαδή).


Δύο λέξεις: μην καθυσηχάζεσαι, έτσι έλεγα και εγώ για 2 ολόκληρες εβδομάδες  :Wink:

----------


## spirosta

> Δύο λέξεις: μην καθυσηχάζεσαι, έτσι έλεγα και εγώ για 2 ολόκληρες εβδομάδες


Συμφωνώ.... Όταν πρωτοενεργοποίησα την σύνδεσή μου έκλεινα 7ωρα στο voipbuster. Τώρα... 7 ναναι οι ώρες του, 7 ώρες καθυστέρηση 7 μέρες την εβδομάδα
Μάλλον με πείραν είδηση και σου λέει.. αρκετά μίλησε... Ας ποιάσει και το τηλέφωνο.. :HaHa:

----------


## frap

> [...] ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω οτι ο υπευθυνος του DSL στην πατρα και ξερει το προβλημα, και ξερει γιατι παρουσιαζεται και εχει κανει και επανηλημενα αιτησεις για περισσοτερο bandwidth μεταξυ των κεντρων και του BBras, και πολυ απλα τον γραφουν ,[...]


Πόσες φορές πρέπει να επαναλάβουμε ότι *δεν είναι θέμα bandwidth.*

Ζητάς 50pps * 50bytes και παίρνεις ~30pps * 50bytes
Αμέσως μετά αν ζητήσεις 30pps * 1000 bytes παίρνεις 30pps * 1000 bytes.

Η αύξηση του b/w στο dslam -> ΑΤΜ κρύβει το πρόβλημα, δεν το λύνει. Θα εμφανιστεί ξανά μετά λίγο (ή πολύ) καιρό.

Αν στο dslam σου όλοι κατεβάζουν ναι, μπορεί να έχεις την 384 να παίζει σαν 128 αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Οι απαντήσεις του ΟΤΕ μέχρι τώρα περιστρέφονται γύρω από αυτό. Ίσως γιατί τους έχουμε φλομώσει στην γκρίνια γιατί δεν κατεβάζουμε στο max όλο το 24ωρο.

Πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιον να καταλάβει, κατ'αρχάς, ότι μιλάμε για κάτι διαφορετικό. Πιστεύω ότι ο κ. Δούκογλου είναι ένας τέτοιος, αν έχει την διάθεση να ασχοληθεί. Τώρα με όσα του σύρατε εδώ μερικοί... χμμ... anyway, μια προσπάθεια θα μας πείσει.

-Κ.

----------


## Slay

> Πόσες φορές πρέπει να επαναλάβουμε ότι *δεν είναι θέμα bandwidth.*


Οσες φορες χρειαζεται για να καταλαβεις οτι ΕΙΝΑΙ θεμα bandwidth




> Ζητάς 50pps * 50bytes και παίρνεις ~30pps * 50bytes
> Αμέσως μετά αν ζητήσεις 30pps * 1000 bytes παίρνεις 30pps * 1000 bytes.


Μονο που ξεχνας οτι ο αριθμος των pps δεν ειναι σταθερος, δεν σου εχουν βαλει εναν κοφτη με αλλα λογια, επισης επειδη στην περιοχη μου μενουν πολλοι φοιτητες, καλοκαιρι και γιορτες η DSL μου πεταει, 70-80 pps η ακομα και περισσοτερα




> Η αύξηση του b/w στο dslam -> ΑΤΜ κρύβει το πρόβλημα, δεν το λύνει. Θα εμφανιστεί ξανά μετά λίγο (ή πολύ) καιρό.


μιλαμε για bandwidth Dslam - > BBras πρωτον, και  ναι λυνει το προβλημα, και αν δημιουργηθει θα γινει γιατι θα μπουν περισσοτεροι χρηστες πανω στο ιδιο κεντρο, μεχρι στιγμης στο δικο μου κεντρο εχουμε μια γραμμη 10Mbit για 500+ χρηστες (αν θυμαμαι καλα) 




> Αν στο dslam σου όλοι κατεβάζουν ναι, μπορεί να έχεις την 384 να παίζει σαν 128 αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Οι απαντήσεις του ΟΤΕ μέχρι τώρα περιστρέφονται γύρω από αυτό. Ίσως γιατί τους έχουμε φλομώσει στην γκρίνια γιατί δεν κατεβάζουμε στο max όλο το 24ωρο.


για το ιδιο πραγμα μιλαμε εδω και 1,5 χρονο, μην κοιτας που τωρα που εγινε εντονο το προβλημα το καταλαβαν ακομα και οι πετρες, απλα η κατασταση εχει φτασει πλεον σε σημειο που να μην δουλευει ουτε το web σωστα.




> Πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιον να καταλάβει, κατ'αρχάς, ότι μιλάμε για κάτι διαφορετικό. Πιστεύω ότι ο κ. Δούκογλου είναι ένας τέτοιος, αν έχει την διάθεση να ασχοληθεί. Τώρα με όσα του σύρατε εδώ μερικοί... χμμ... anyway, πια προσπάθεια θα μας πείσει.
> -Κ.


Πολλοι χρηστες σε ενα κεντρο,που χρησιμοποιουν εντονα την γραμμη τους, οταν το κεντρο αυτο εχει μικρη γραμμη με τον BBras (δηλαδη ολα) δημιουργει το προβλημα που παρατηρειτε ολοι, το γιατι γινεται δεν εχουμε ακομα καταληξει (αν ειναι εσκεμενο shaping με πακετα η λογικη συμπεριφορα του tcp/ip κατω απο συνθηκες κορεσμου)

----------


## savdown

Αν ισχύει αυτό που όλοι υποψιαζόμαστε 
*dknoual
Η αίσθηση που μου αφησε είναι ότι γνώριζε την αιτία του προβλήματος αλλά μάλλον οι αποφάσεις παίρνονταν από πιο ψηλά.*
Ούτε ο κ.Δουκογλου πρόκειτε να βοηθήση παρα μονο να μας καθυστερήση στο να κάνουμε μια οργανωμένη και σωστή κίνηση.
Ετσι και το γράψουν περιοδικά πληροφορικής, εφημερίδες κλπ. θα γίνει μια τόσο αρνητική διαφήμιση που θα αναγκάση και τους ISP που κουκουλόνουν το πρόβλημα να πάρουν νομικά μέτρα ενναντίον του ΟΤΕ, είτε το θέλουν είτε όχι, για να μην χάσουν πελάτες.

----------


## dkounal

> Δύο λέξεις: μην καθυσηχάζεσαι, έτσι έλεγα και εγώ για 2 ολόκληρες εβδομάδες


Η διαδικασία που ακολούθησα περιγράφεται εδώ:
http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.p...207#post376207
 Η περιγραφή μου στο φαξ που έστειλα  ήταν αρκετα λεπτομερής με επιχειρήματα προλαμβάνοντας πιθανές απαντήσεις, αναφέροντας μεθοδολογία της μέτρησης, εφαρμογές που εμφανίζουν πρόβλημα και κινδύνους που δημιουργούνται.

Και δεν καθησυχάζομαι καθόλου. Επειδή ξέρω ότι σύντομα θα ξανασυμβεί τους ενημερωσα ότι θα ακολουθήσω την ίδια διαδικασία και θα απαιτήσω την επιστροφή του παγίου για κάθε μέρα που συνεχίζω να έχω την ίδια βλάβη. Εαν πιστεύουν ότι δεν είναι βλάβη, συμβιβάζομαι με μια γραπτή απάντηση τους για το θέμα.

Εκείνο όμως που φαντάζομαι είναι οτι αυτή η γραπτή απάντηση που ζητάω εάν δεν το αναγνωρίσουν ως βλάβη, δεν πρέπει να βγει ποτέ από τον ΟΤΕ, γιατι επιβεβαιώνει την παρανομία στην διάθεση της υπηρεσίας και ανοίγει τους ασκούς του Αιόλου σε καταγγελίες σε ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ, περιοδικά, κλπ. Μια τέτοια φασαρία, ειδικά εάν ανακοινωθεί από περιοδικά του χώρου, θα δώσει περισσότερους πελάτες στη Vivodi άρα και οικονομική δυνατότητα για επέκταση των κέντρων της.

----------


## PrOzAk

> Η διαδικασία που ακολούθησα περιγράφεται εδώ:
> http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.p...207#post376207
> Η περιγραφή μου στο φαξ που έστειλα ήταν αρκετα λεπτομερής με επιχειρήματα προλαμβάνοντας πιθανές απαντήσεις, αναφέροντας μεθοδολογία της μέτρησης, εφαρμογές που εμφανίζουν πρόβλημα και κινδύνους που δημιουργούνται.
> 
> Και δεν καθησυχάζομαι καθόλου. Επειδή ξέρω ότι σύντομα θα ξανασυμβεί τους ενημερωσα ότι θα ακολουθήσω την ίδια διαδικασία και θα απαιτήσω την επιστροφή του παγίου για κάθε μέρα που συνεχίζω να έχω την ίδια βλάβη. Εαν πιστεύουν ότι δεν είναι βλάβη, συμβιβάζομαι με μια γραπτή απάντηση τους για το θέμα.
> 
> Εκείνο όμως που φαντάζομαι είναι οτι αυτή η γραπτή απάντηση που ζητάω εάν δεν το αναγνωρίσουν ως βλάβη, δεν πρέπει να βγει ποτέ από τον ΟΤΕ, γιατι επιβεβαιώνει την παρανομία στην διάθεση της υπηρεσίας και ανοίγει τους ασκούς του Αιόλου σε καταγγελίες σε ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ, περιοδικά, κλπ. Μια τέτοια φασαρία, ειδικά εάν ανακοινωθεί από περιοδικά του χώρου, θα δώσει περισσότερους πελάτες στη Vivodi άρα και οικονομική δυνατότητα για επέκταση των κέντρων της.


Διαβασε το post μου περι του θεματος...Πως θα ζητησεις παγια απο την στιγμη που αναφερετε σαν fast internet το οποιο δεν περιλαμβανει υπηρεσιες οπως Voip games κτλ κτλ.? Και οπως επισης στους ορους συμβασης δεν σου λεει πουθενα για min-max packets. Το παρανομο ειναι που δεν εξηγουν τι ειναι το fast internet ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΠΕΥθΗΝΕΤΑΙ.



> _Βέβαια και τώρα οι χρήστες μπορούν να περάσουν και άλλες εφαρμογές πέραν του
> Internet χωρίς όμως εξασφαλισμένη επιτυχία..._


Για ακομα μια φορα παραθετω ενα αποσπασμα απο το email που τα λεει ολα...

----------


## frap

> Μονο που ξεχνας οτι ο αριθμος των pps δεν ειναι σταθερος, δεν σου εχουν βαλει εναν κοφτη με αλλα λογια,


Προσπάθησε να φτιάξεις μια εφαρμογή που να μπορέσει να στείλει προς το pc σου > 30 pps με 30 bytes payload.
Προσπάθησε επίσης να φτιάξεις μια εφαρμογή που να στέλνει 15pps αλλά με 1k payload...
Γράψε της παρατηρήσεις σου... πόσο bw κατάφερες να περάσεις με την κάθε εφαρμογή;

Το πρόβλημα, _μαλλον_ ξεκινά όταν υπάρχει congestion και τότε αρχίζει να υφίσταται κόφτης στο packet rate που είναι, όπως φαίνεται και στα γραφήματα του Ψυχάκια, γύρω στα 30pps




> Πολλοι χρηστες σε ενα κεντρο,που χρησιμοποιουν εντονα την γραμμη τους, οταν το κεντρο αυτο εχει μικρη γραμμη με τον BBras (δηλαδη ολα) δημιουργει το προβλημα που παρατηρειτε ολοι, το γιατι γινεται δεν εχουμε ακομα καταληξει (αν ειναι εσκεμενο shaping με πακετα η λογικη συμπεριφορα του tcp/ip κατω απο συνθηκες κορεσμου)


Όπως θα δεις αν κάνεις την άσκηση ( :-))) ), την "ίδια στιγμή" μπορείς να περνάς μόνο ~1kbit αν στέλνεις ~30bytes/pkt ενώ αν στέλνεις 1kB/pkt είναι πολύ ψηλότερα.

Το udp δεν αντιδρά με congestion στο κανάλι, οπότε το πρόβλημα αναδεικνύεται καλύτερα.

Είναι ενδεχομένως μια μορφή traffic shaping. 

-Κ.

----------


## PrOzAk

Βεβαια απο την στιγμη που ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει ανακαλυψει ενα δικο του τροπο συνδεσης και στην ουσιωδη ουσια το Fast Food(internet) ειναι DsL Υποκειται σε παρανομο περιορισμο δυνατοτητων μιας τεχνολογιας με φανερο σκοπο το παρανομο κερδος. :Evil:

----------


## sdikr

> Βεβαια απο την στιγμη που ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει ανακαλυψει ενα δικο του τροπο συνδεσης και στην ουσιωδη ουσια το Fast Food(internet) ειναι DsL Υποκειται σε παρανομο περιορισμο δυνατοτητων μιας τεχνολογιας με φανερο σκοπο το παρανομο κερδος.


Δυστηχώς  είναι καλύμενος,  λόγο μη εγγύησης.
Δεν πιστέυω οτι έχει να κάνει με κέρδος, αλλιώς θα είχε κάνει το ίδιο και στις pstn/isdn

----------


## dkounal

> Διαβασε το post μου περι του θεματος...Πως θα ζητησεις παγια απο την στιγμη που αναφερετε σαν fast internet το οποιο δεν περιλαμβανει υπηρεσιες οπως Voip games κτλ κτλ.? Και οπως επισης στους ορους συμβασης δεν σου λεει πουθενα για min-max packets. Το παρανομο ειναι που δεν εξηγουν τι ειναι το fast internet ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΠΕΥθΗΝΕΤΑΙ..


Έλεος... Πάντα τους πιστευεις σε ότι σου λένε;

Διάβασε τι λένε οι ίδιοι:
http://www.oteshop.gr/home/adsl_faq.htm

Από: http://www.oteshop.gr/home/adslconnection.htm



> Οι τελικές ταχύτητες των συνδέσεων ADSL δεν είναι εγγυημένες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι ταχύτητες επηρεάζονται από διάφορους παράγοντες όπως η κίνηση του δικτύου τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή, η διαστασιοποίηση του δικτύου, η χωρητικότητα ζεύξης των παρόχων internet (ISPs) με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ κ.α. H τεχνολογία ADSL δεν μπορεί να υποκαταστήσει δίκτυα με συμμετρικές ταχύτητες μεταφοράς δεδομένων που παρέχουν εγγυημένη ταχύτητα όπως μισθωμένα κυκλώματα, Hellascom, ΑΤΜ/Frame Relay κυκλώματα. Επισημαίνεται ακόμη ότι η ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο περιεχόμενο του Internet επηρεάζεται τόσο από τη χωρητικότητα της σύνδεσης των παρόχων περιεχομένου όσο και από τις υπηρεσίες που σας παρέχουν οι ISPs.


 Λέει πουθενά για πακέτα;

edit: μπερδεψα το fast internet με το fast ethernet.....

----------


## dkounal

> Το πρόβλημα, _μαλλον_ ξεκινά όταν υπάρχει congestion και τότε αρχίζει να υφίσταται κόφτης στο packet rate που είναι, όπως φαίνεται και στα γραφήματα του Ψυχάκια, γύρω στα 30pps
> 
> Το udp δεν αντιδρά με congestion στο κανάλι, οπότε το πρόβλημα αναδεικνύεται καλύτερα.
> 
> Είναι ενδεχομένως μια μορφή traffic shaping.


Αυτή είναι η αίσθηση που έχω και εγώ από ότι κουβέντιασα για ότι συμβαίνει.
Φαίνεται ότι παρουσία congestion πέρνει μπρος κάποιος αλγόριθμος που κάνει packet limiting αντι bandwidth limiting.
Εδώ θέλω τα σαΐνια μας. Εάν τους βάζαν εργασία να κάνουν το παραπάνω, τι θα χρησιμοποιηούσαν σαν ρυθμίσεις στα μηχανήματα;

----------


## chatasos

> Έχεις στη διάθεσή σου DSLAM, atm switches και BRAS; Πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε να δώσεις μερικές λεπτομέρειες του εξοπλισμού που έχεις και του τρόπου που γίνεται deploy το infrustructure σου. Ίσως έτσι βρίσκαμε μια άκρη (αφού στο δικό σου εξοπλισμό δε παρουσιάζεται το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα).
> 
> mp


Ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει, αλλά είναι διαφορετικής μάρκας από αυτόν του ΟΤΕ. Γι'αυτό και έγραψα "μερική" εξομοίωση. Η υλοποίηση είναι σχεδόν ίδια με του ΟΤΕ, με την διαφορά ότι μεσολαβεί μόνο ένα atm switch μεταξύ dslam και bras. Επίσης πολλά atm switches του ΟΤΕ είναι αρκετά παλιότερης τεχνολογίας με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

*Μήπως θα έπρεπε να σας βοηθήσουν οι χρήστες που έχουν γραμμή από vivodi, παραθέτοντας τα δικά τους αποτελέσματα για σύγκριση με αυτά του ΟΤΕ?*

----------


## savdown

> Δυστηχώς  είναι καλύμενος,  λόγο μη εγγύησης.
> Δεν πιστέυω οτι έχει να κάνει με κέρδος, αλλιώς θα είχε κάνει το ίδιο και στις pstn/isdn


Συμφωνω οτι είναι θέμα *κέρδους* γιατί κόβει το VoIP, αυτό με τις pstn/isdn κάντο καλύτερα edit. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dkounal

> *Μήπως θα έπρεπε να σας βοηθήσουν οι χρήστες που έχουν γραμμή από vivodi, παραθέτοντας τα δικά τους αποτελέσματα για σύγκριση με αυτά του ΟΤΕ?*


Ένας χρήστης εδώ στο Ηράκλειο στο ίδιο κέντρο με τον trojy, vivodi SharedLLU χωρίς αυτό το πρόβλημα στα 384/128

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνω οτι είναι θέμα *κέρδους* γιατί κόβει το VoIP, αυτό με τις pstn/isdn κάντο καλύτερα edit.


Λες να το δεί και να το κάνει;

μακάρι,  ειδικά για την isdn  δεν τον συμφέρει  :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

*Βλέπω ότι κάποιοι προβληματίζονται αν το πρόβλημα είναι ή όχι θέμα bandwidth καθώς και αν συμβαίνει εσκεμμένα το πρόβλημα για τις VoIP εφαρμογές. Εγώ λοιπόν θα σας πω μερικές σκέψεις μου βασισμένες κυρίως σε λογικές υποθέσεις και όχι τόσο σε τεχνικά στοιχεία:*

*- ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ότι το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει για να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα σε VoIP εφαρμογές*, αλλά ότι αυτό είναι απλώς μια συνέπεια (που πιθανόν δεν είχαν προβλέψει από τον ΟΤΕ και τώρα ψάχνονται να βρουν λύση).

*- ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ πως υπάρχει ΕΜΜΕΣΟΣ συσχετισμός με την έλλειψη bandwidth, αλλά όχι ΑΜΕΣΟΣ.* Δηλαδή ότι το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ προκαλείται άμεσα από την έλλειψη bandwidth, αλλά έμμεσα ύστερα από εφαρμογή "μέτρων" καταπολέμησης εφαρμογών (πχ P2P) προς αποφυγή γενικού προβλήματος ταχύτητας.

Ως γνωστόν αρκετοί ADSL χρήστες διεθνώς, αλλά ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, βάζουν ADSL για να κατεβάζουν ασταμάτητα όλο το 24ωρο κυρίως από P2P εφαρμογές προκαλώντας έντονο πρόβλημα σε κάθε δίκτυο. Όταν δεν πιάνουν καλή ταχύτητα (που έχουμε και την απαίτηση να έχουμε μέγιστη ταχύτητα όλο το 24ωρο τρομάρα μας), κλείνουν τα P2P και δοκιμάζουν με http/ftp... ώστε αν μέσω http/ftp πιάσουν σχετικά καλή ταχύτητα, να "ρίξουν" το φταίξιμο στα P2P, ειδάλλως παραπονιούνται στον ΟΤΕ για χαμηλές ταχύτητες.

*Τι ποιο απλό λοιπόν ο ΟΤΕ να μειώσει την απόδοση των P2P κρατώντας σχετικά καλή την απόδοση σε http/ftp downloads; Έτσι κερδίζει χρόνο ώσπου να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες αναβαθμίσεις στα DSLAMs (αν γίνουν ποτέ).* Τα P2P επειδή χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλο αριθμό connections, αναμενόμενο να έχουν επίσης και μεγάλο αριθμό πακέτων (λόγω πολλώνμικρών πακέτων & headers, από πολλαπλές connections). Οπότε με μικρό αριθμό πακέτων, οι ταχύτητες των P2P είναι αρκετά χαμηλές προκαλώντας λιγότερο πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

Σε αυτές τις σκέψεις κατέληξα για τους εξής απλούς λόγους:

*1.* Εγώ το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησα να το αντιμετωπίζω από τον Οκτώβριο 2003, που τότε ελάχιστοι γνώριζαν / χρησιμοποιούσαν VoIP υπηρεσίες, οπότε αμφιβάλλω πως μπήκε ο ΟΤΕ σε τέτοια διαδικασία για κάτι που θα του προκαλούσε πιθανό οικονομικό πρόβλημα μελλοντικά από τις VoIP εφαρμογές. (αν είχε τέτοια οργάνωση και τόσο καλά σχεδιασμένα βραχυπρόθεσμα σχέδια, θα είχαμε τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες του κόσμου)

*2.* Το διάστημα που μεσολάβησε (Ιούλιος 2003 - Σεπτέμβριος 2003) χωρίς μειωμένο αριθμό πακέτων, δεν είχα ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα σε P2P εφαρμογές και είχα σταθερή απόδοση 45+ kB/sec. Ξαφνικά όμως η απόδοσή των P2P έπεσε ελεεινά (1-10 kB/sec) ανεξαρτήτως αριθμού πηγών / connections, ενώ σε http/ftp πήγαινε καλούτσικα (όχι άψογα βέβαια). Μάλιστα ενώ πριν στα P2P δεν είχα αύξηση του latency, ξαφνικά είχα φοβερή αύξηση που προκαλούσε αδύνατη τη χρήση κάθε άλλης εφαρμογής.

*3.* Όποτε συμβαίνει μια διακοπή ρεύματος στη περιοχή, κατά την διάρκεια της διακοπής (με UPS) έχω μέγιστη απόδοση και σε bandwidth αλλά και σε πακέτα.. καθώς και για λίγη ώρα μετά την επανασύνδεση ώσπου να ξανασυνδεθούν οι υπόλοιποι. Αντίστοιχα και στις βραδυνές ώρες δεν υπάρχει συνήθως πρόβλημα. Πως συμβαίνει αυτό αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος συσχετισμός (έστω και έμμεσος) με το bandwidth και την χρήση του δικτύου;

ΥΣ: Να επαναλάβω ότι οι παραπάνω σκέψεις δεν στηρίζονται σε τεχνικά δεδομένα αλλά σε απλή λογική, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι γνωρίζω αν αυτό συμβαίνει στη πραγματικότητα. Απλώς μερικές σκέψεις μου επειδή βλέπω πως υπάρχει διαφωνία αν υπάρχει σχέση ή όχι με bandwidth και εσκεμμένος αποκλεισμός των VoIP εφαρμογών.

----------


## psyxakias

> *Μήπως θα έπρεπε να σας βοηθήσουν οι χρήστες που έχουν γραμμή από vivodi, παραθέτοντας τα δικά τους αποτελέσματα για σύγκριση με αυτά του ΟΤΕ?*


Έως τώρα δεν νομίζω πως αντιμετωπίζουν αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα. Ένας φίλος στο Πειραιά με Vivodi Shared LLU 384, δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα στα πακέτα οποιαδήποτε ώρα του 24ωρου.

----------


## trojy

> Να σε ενημερώσω ότι το πρόβλημα σε χρήστη με τηλέφωνο 2810360*** που είναι στο κέντρο Κνωσσού συνεχίζει να υφίσταται. Δηλαδή, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε μόνο σε σένα. Τα συμπεράσματα που βγαίνουν από τα παραπάνω είναι.


Σε διευκρίνιση του http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=637,
ενημερώνω ότι ο χρήστης με τηλέφωνο 2810360*** βρίσκεται στο ίδιο κέντρο με τον dkounal (δηλαδή Κνωσσού), αλλά σε διαφορετικό dslam. Για να είμαστε απόλυτα σωστοί.

----------


## dkounal

> *- ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ότι το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει για να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα σε VoIP εφαρμογές*, αλλά ότι αυτό είναι απλώς μια συνέπεια (που πιθανόν δεν είχαν προβλέψει από τον ΟΤΕ και τώρα ψάχνονται να βρουν λύση).
> 
> *- ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ πως υπάρχει ΕΜΜΕΣΟΣ συσχετισμός με την έλλειψη bandwidth, αλλά όχι ΑΜΕΣΟΣ.* Δηλαδή ότι το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ προκαλείται άμεσα από την έλλειψη bandwidth, αλλά έμμεσα ύστερα από εφαρμογή "μέτρων" καταπολέμησης εφαρμογών (πχ P2P) προς αποφυγή γενικού προβλήματος ταχύτητας.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον psyxakia. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ένδειξη ότι γίνεται κάτι εναντίον του voip. Ουτε υπάρχει κάποιος μόνιμος κόφτης. Ο κόφτης (ή σωστοτερα αλγόρυθμος QoS που χρησιμοποιει ο ΟΤΕ) φαίνεται να λειτουργεί σε συνθήκες που η γραμμή DSLAM -ΑΤΜ - BBRAS γεμίζει. Δεν πιστεύω επίσης ότι υπάρχει κάτι εναντίον των p2p και γίνεται περιορισμός πακέτων, πιο λογικό μου φαίνεται η επεξαργαστική ισχύ των ενεργών που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ δεν επιτρέπει QoS σε επίπεδο bandwidth αλλά σε επίπεδο packets ή απλά έχει αφεθεί σε μια αρχική default ρυθμιση. Αλλά οι ειδήμονες μας που χαθήκαν; Μόνο στο να κονταροχτυπιούνται είναι καλοί;

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, αγοράζουμε βάση σύμβασης bandwidth και κάθε περιορισμός πακέτων είναι παράνομος.

----------


## hydrogeios106-9

:HaHa:              Προς dcounal

Χμμμμμμμμ,  
      Μπραβο σου!  Μολισ καταφερες να ανεβασεις στα 34 MBps το ΑΤΜ κυκλωμα που συνδεει κνωσσου με κωλετη {αθηνα , OTE terra noc} { ..ξερετε , εκει που χτυπανε links τραπεζων, του "ΔΙΑΣ" , και ...τα  αδουλευτα DSLAMS.
  και λεω αδουλευτα διοτι εχουν πολλες δυνατοτητς απο πλευρας bandwidth απλα δεν αποδιδουν πληρως μιας και ο ΟΤΕ βαζει μικρα peerings μεταξυ DSLAM - BRAS.
  απο χτες εχω και παλι 45 ΚB/sec αρη στο τηλεφωνημα σου dcounal !! { που εκανες στο NOC του ΟΤΕ}
  Το προβλημα του ΟΤΕ ειναι ΔΙΠΛΟ 

 1} Δεν αναβαθμιζει τα ATM υκλωματα εγκαιρα στα DSLAMs που αυξανεται η ζητηση, 

2} .........με τα MTU στο "πριβε" "αορατο" τους δυκτιο τα εχουν κανει σαλατα.
       παιζουν λες και ειναι παιδακια τα παιδια της εξουσιας στην κωλλετη

3} Οσο για τον κοφτη .........ειναι ΔΙΠΛΟΣ !
        KAI μοιρασμα στο TCP/IP ..πραγμα φισιολογικο οταν γεμιζει ενα ATM κυκλωμα 
        ΚΑΙ ...κοψιμο λογω UBR

  Στα DSLAM του κ.νωσσου πλεον αντιμετωπιζουμε ΜΟΝΟ το δευτερο προβλημα.   { Μεχρι πριν μερικες μερες ειχαμε ..διπλο ..traffic jam.}

...Το προβλημα του bandwidth στις DSL ...σως να ειναι και ..ΤΡΙΠΛΟ!!
 .......μου μιριζει ..........packet fragmentation σε επιπεδο ATM  πραγμα απαραδεκτο!!

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dkounal

> Προς dcounal
> 
> Χμμμμμμμμ,  
> Μπραβο σου! Μολισ καταφερες να ανεβασεις στα 34 MBps το ΑΤΜ κυκλωμα που συνδεει κνωσσου με κωλετη {αθηνα , OTE terra noc} { ..ξερετε , εκει που χτυπανε links τραπεζων, του "ΔΙΑΣ" , και ...τα αδουλευτα DSLAMS.
> και λεω αδουλευτα διοτι εχουν πολλες δυνατοτητς απο πλευρας bandwidth απλα δεν αποδιδουν πληρως μιας και ο ΟΤΕ βαζει μικρα peerings μεταξυ DSLAM - BRAS.
>   απο χτες εχω και παλι 45 ΚB/sec αρη στο τηλεφωνημα σου dcounal !! { που εκανες στο NOC του ΟΤΕ}
>   Το προβλημα του ΟΤΕ ειναι ΔΙΠΛΟ 
> 
>  1} Δεν αναβαθμιζει τα ATM υκλωματα εγκαιρα στα DSLAMs που αυξανεται η ζητηση, 
> ...


χμμμ, μάλλον όχι όλο το κέντρο Κνωσσού, μόνο το dslam όπου πέφτω και δεν ξέρω και αν είναι και ακόμη μικρότερο το εύρος :Twisted Evil: 
Όμως η Χάνδακος ανήκει στο κέντρο Αριαδνης αν θυμάμαι καλά....

----------


## Slay

> 1} Δεν αναβαθμιζει τα ATM κυκλωματα στα DSLAMs που αυξανεται η ζητηση


fixed.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Slay

> Ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει, αλλά είναι διαφορετικής μάρκας από αυτόν του ΟΤΕ. Γι'αυτό και έγραψα "μερική" εξομοίωση. Η υλοποίηση είναι σχεδόν ίδια με του ΟΤΕ, με την διαφορά ότι μεσολαβεί μόνο ένα atm switch μεταξύ dslam και bras. Επίσης πολλά atm switches του ΟΤΕ είναι αρκετά παλιότερης τεχνολογίας με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> 
> *Μήπως θα έπρεπε να σας βοηθήσουν οι χρήστες που έχουν γραμμή από vivodi, παραθέτοντας τα δικά τους αποτελέσματα για σύγκριση με αυτά του ΟΤΕ?*


Ναι αλλα δεν μας ειπες τι εξοπλισμο εχεις, μπας και μπορεσουμε και βρουμε γιατι δεν γινεται στον Α και γινεται στον Β, και παρεπιπτοντως απο τα λεγομενα σου καταλαβαινω οτι δεν δουλευεις ουτε στον ΟΤΕ ουτε στην Vivodi, ποιος αλλος εχει ADSL δυκτιο στην ελλαδα?

----------


## wintech2003

> Ναι αλλα δεν μας ειπες τι εξοπλισμο εχεις, μπας και μπορεσουμε και βρουμε γιατι δεν γινεται στον Α και γινεται στον Β, και παρεπιπτοντως απο τα λεγομενα σου καταλαβαινω οτι δεν δουλευεις ουτε στον ΟΤΕ ουτε στην Vivodi, ποιος αλλος εχει ADSL δυκτιο στην ελλαδα?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=16099&page=4

 :Whistling:  

Hint: Δεν ειναι μονο η Tellas  :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι αλλα δεν μας ειπες τι εξοπλισμο εχεις, μπας και μπορεσουμε και βρουμε γιατι δεν γινεται στον Α και γινεται στον Β, και παρεπιπτοντως απο τα λεγομενα σου καταλαβαινω οτι δεν δουλευεις ουτε στον ΟΤΕ ουτε στην Vivodi, ποιος αλλος εχει ADSL δυκτιο στην ελλαδα?


αρκετοι έχουν ΑΤΜ  στην ελλάδα, πέραν του ΟΤΕ  :Whistling:

----------


## spirosta

Δεν θεωρώ ότι ο οτε πέρνει τόσα μέτρα καταπολέμησης p2p εφαρμογών που να δημιουργούν άλλα μεγάλα προβλήματα. Απλά επειδή δεν υπάρχει το απαραίτητο bandwidth από τον οτε και επειδή _αναβαθμίζει τον εξοπλισμό του δυσανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις δικτύου-χρηστών_ μπαίνουν μέτρα καταπολέμησης για να μην κλατάρει το δίκτυο (τύπου traffic shaping). Αυτά είναι που δημιουργούν προβλήματα και τον τελευταίο καιρό πολύ μεγάλα μάλιστα...

Έίναι δυνατόν άλήθεια σε κατι τέτοιο να φταίει και η μετάβαση πολλών σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες που ο οτέ δεν ήταν έτοιμος να δώσει?(λόγω bandwidh)και βγάζει τώρα προβλήματα στις "αργές" συνδέσεις? Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο για άλλη μια φορά απέδειξε ότι έκανε κάτι για το οποίο δεν ήταν έτοιμος και έφερε την καταστροφή....

----------


## manicx

> *Αυτό δεν διαφημίζει το ConX????*


Το διαφημίζει με πολύ έξυπνο τρόπο. Λέει, 'τα παιχνίδια τρέχουν καλύτερα' ή κάτι τέτοιο. Το καλύτερα δεν σημαίνει και καλά! Πραγματικά οι τύποι έχουν προσέξει τι λένε έχοντας γνώση των φτωχών υπηρεσιών.

----------


## frap

> Το διαφημίζει με πολύ έξυπνο τρόπο. Λέει, 'τα παιχνίδια τρέχουν καλύτερα' ή κάτι τέτοιο. Το καλύτερα δεν σημαίνει και καλά! Πραγματικά οι τύποι έχουν προσέξει τι λένε έχοντας γνώση των φτωχών υπηρεσιών.


Καλύτερα από τι;
Η διαφήμιση αφήνει να ενοηθούν οι παλιότερες συνδέσεις dialup pstn/isdn.
Δεν λέει φτηνότερα (κόστος) αλλά καλύτερα (ποιότητα). Που βλέπουμε πως είναι η εξαίρεση, όχι ο κανόνας.

Μια καταγγελία στο ΙΝΚΑ και θα δούμε αν θα σταθεί ή όχι ...

----------


## spirosta

> Μια καταγγελία στο ΙΝΚΑ και θα δούμε αν θα σταθεί ή όχι ...


Συμφωνώ...

----------


## hydrogeios106-9

OFF TOPIC OLE! :Offtopic:  

 { ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ - Χανδακως --> κεντρο αριαδνη -->> εκει τα πραγματα ηταν και ειναι μια χαρα αππο πλευρας ΟΤΕ. 
 ...Λεω να ανοιξω Topic sto forum ης FORTHnet , αρχιζον να δοκιμαζουν QoS στα peerings με το εξωτερικο πραγμα απαρααααααααααααδεκτο για ISP . Αντι να ανοιξξει κανενα neo peering με ...καμια αμερικη.... τσιγκουνιες κανει τελευταια .
 :Offtopic:

----------


## manicx

> Καλύτερα από τι;
> Η διαφήμιση αφήνει να ενοηθούν οι παλιότερες συνδέσεις dialup pstn/isdn.
> Δεν λέει φτηνότερα (κόστος) αλλά καλύτερα (ποιότητα). Που βλέπουμε πως είναι η εξαίρεση, όχι ο κανόνας.
> 
> Μια καταγγελία στο ΙΝΚΑ και θα δούμε αν θα σταθεί ή όχι ...


Ασφαλώς καλύτερα από dial up που είναι πραγματικότητα. Δεν σου λέει ότι θα τρέχουν τέλεια, δεν σου λέει πότε (πχ όλο το 24ωρο) κλπ. Μην το ψάχνεις, το συζητούσα με ένα φίλο δικηγόρο τις προάλες και μου είπε ότι σου λέω.

----------


## trojy

> OFF TOPIC OLE! 
> 
>  { ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ - Χανδακως --> κεντρο αριαδνη -->> εκει τα πραγματα ηταν και ειναι μια χαρα αππο πλευρας ΟΤΕ. 
> ...Λεω να ανοιξω Topic sto forum ης FORTHnet , αρχιζον να δοκιμαζουν QoS στα peerings με το εξωτερικο πραγμα απαρααααααααααααδεκτο για ISP . Αντι να ανοιξξει κανενα neo peering με ...καμια αμερικη.... τσιγκουνιες κανει τελευταια .


ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ --> κεντρο αριαδνη: Υπάρχει όριο τόσο στις 384 όσο και στις 512. Και ας λένε οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ ότι έχει 500 χρήστες με επόμενη αναβάθμιση γραμμής στους 640. 
500 χρήστες βγαίνουν με 10 Mbit..
To κέντρο Αριάδνης είναι αισχρό!

----------


## spirosta

A και κάτι άλλο. Τι είναι αυτή η λέξη internet και ποια η έννοια της? Δεν είναι και το surfing? Δεν είναι και το gaming? Δεν είναι και το ftp? Δεν είναι και το Voip? Δεν είναι και τα p2p?
Αλλά βέβαια... Δεν ορίζουν τι είναι γιατί είναι τα ΠΑΝΤΑ και αυτό δεν μπορούν να το προσφέρουν αρκετά καλά ώστε να δουλεύει στο ελάχιστο..
Ήθελα να ήξερα όταν λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται το Voip τί εννοεί? Ότι δεν το υποστηρίζουν τα μηχανήματά τους? Αφού όλα μέσω *internet* περνάνε. Αλλά που γρήγορο internet την Ελλάδα.
Μην ξεχνάμε και οτι οι τιμές μας είναι στο μέσο όρο τις ευρώπης. Όσο πληρώνει ο ξένος για 4Mb δίνουμε εμείς για 384. Αλλά αν παραλείψουμε αυτά τα νούμερα.. στο μέσο όρο είμαστε.

----------


## dkounal

> Ασφαλώς καλύτερα από dial up που είναι πραγματικότητα. Δεν σου λέει ότι θα τρέχουν τέλεια, δεν σου λέει πότε (πχ όλο το 24ωρο) κλπ. Μην το ψάχνεις, το συζητούσα με ένα φίλο δικηγόρο τις προάλες και μου είπε ότι σου λέω.


Μπορεί να μου πει ο δικηγόρος φίλος σου κατα πόσο προβλέπεται κόφτης σε επίπεδο πακέτων με βάση τη  σύμβαση; Παντού μιλάει για bandwidth. H αληθεια είναι πάντως ότι οι διαφημίσεις τους τελευταία είναι πολύ προσεγμένο το τι λένε.



> { ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ - Χανδακως --> κεντρο αριαδνη -->> εκει τα πραγματα ηταν και ειναι μια χαρα αππο πλευρας ΟΤΕ. 
> ...Λεω να ανοιξω Topic sto forum ης FORTHnet , αρχιζον να δοκιμαζουν QoS στα peerings με το εξωτερικο πραγμα απαρααααααααααααδεκτο για ISP . Αντι να ανοιξξει κανενα neo peering με ...καμια αμερικη.... τσιγκουνιες κανει τελευταια .


Είναι πραγματικά offtopic και δεν εχει σχεση με την κουβέντα. Επίσης, προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν τα μισόλογα από μη προσωπικό nickname. Εάν νομιζεις ότι γνωρίζεις κάτι για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα γραφτο καθαρά και ομορφα. Εκτός εάν  κάποιος σου το απαγορεύει οπότε μην λές τίποτα να μην υπάρχουν και μπελάδες.




> Ήθελα να ήξερα όταν λέει ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται το Voip τί εννοεί? Ότι δεν το υποστηρίζουν τα μηχανήματά τους? Αφού όλα μέσω *internet* περνάνε.


 Υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές απόψεις για αυτό το θέμα. Η μια αναφέρεται από τον psyxakia και η άλλη απο μένα και βρίσκονται στο παρόν thread.

----------


## trojy

Όσον αφορά τη σκοπιμότητα του ορίου που έχει αναφερθεί σε διάφορα posts, νομίζω ότι μικρή σημασία έχει. Δηλαδή, αν ο ΟΤΕ το έκανε με σκοπό να καταπολεμήσει τα P2P ή όχι δεν με απασχολεί. 
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους, γιατί με ένα σμπάρο έπιασαν πολλά τρυγόνια (εξοικονόμιση bandwidth/κατατρόποση VoIP/επάρκεια υλικού/κ.α.)
Σε κάθε ενέργεια φυσικά ... Benefit Vs Risk.. :Whistling:

----------


## PrOzAk

> Όσον αφορά τη σκοπιμότητα του ορίου που έχει αναφερθεί σε διάφορα posts, νομίζω ότι μικρή σημασία έχει. Δηλαδή, αν ο ΟΤΕ το έκανε με σκοπό να καταπολεμήσει τα P2P ή όχι δεν με απασχολεί. 
> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τρίβουν τα χέρια τους, γιατί με ένα σμπάρο έπιασαν πολλά τρυγόνια (εξοικονόμιση bandwidth/κατατρόποση VoIP/επάρκεια υλικού/κ.α.)
> Σε κάθε ενέργεια φυσικά ... Benefit Vs Risk..


Kοινός : Αλητεία - κλέψιμο - απάτη. Γνώριμοι όροι στον ΟΤΕ.
Θέλετε κιάλλα?

Υ.Γ Όπως είχε πει ένας ΟΤΕτζής : με 19 € τι άλλο θες να κάνεις....
Τι να θέλω άραγε....
Τι να θέλει ο Γάλλος με το 1€ που δίνει για 1mbit....

----------


## GeorgeH

Απέστειλα και εγώ σχετικό μήνυμα διαμαρτυρίας προς τη Forthnet αφού παρατήρησα δείγματα της συμπεριφοράς της σύνδεσης παρόμοια με αυτή που αναφέρετε στο παρόν νήμα, τα οποία και ανέφερα ως αποδεικτικά στοιχεία για την κατάδειξη του προβλήματος. Βέβαια τα πράγματα στη δική μου περίπτωση με 1mbit dsl line δεν είναι το ίδιο τραγικά όπως του trojy πχ, καθώς εμένα το όριο είναι στα 50 περίπου pps με peaks στα 60-70 σε αραιά διαστήματα... Πάντως δε χανόταν πάντα το connection με τον bbras/forthnet και έδειχνε ότι το πάλευε άλλες φορές με σχετικά χαμηλά pings και άλλες παρόμοια με αυτό σχεδόν που περιγράφει ο trojy. Από την άλλη αν υπήρχε εξ'ορισμού περιορισμός των εισερχόμενων πακέτων πρωτοκόλλου UDP τότε εύλογα η συμπεριφορά αυτή δε θα έπρεπε να είναι σταθερή και αμετάβλητη? Γιατί αλλάζει και μία είναι έτσι κ την άλλη γιουβέτσι? :Mad:  
Make up your mind ΟΤΕτζηδες...  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## PrOzAk

> *Βλέπω ότι κάποιοι προβληματίζονται αν το πρόβλημα είναι ή όχι θέμα bandwidth καθώς και αν συμβαίνει εσκεμμένα το πρόβλημα για τις VoIP εφαρμογές. Εγώ λοιπόν θα σας πω μερικές σκέψεις μου βασισμένες κυρίως σε λογικές υποθέσεις και όχι τόσο σε τεχνικά στοιχεία:*
> 
> *- ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ότι το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει για να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα σε VoIP εφαρμογές*, αλλά ότι αυτό είναι απλώς μια συνέπεια (που πιθανόν δεν είχαν προβλέψει από τον ΟΤΕ και τώρα ψάχνονται να βρουν λύση).
> 
> *- ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ πως υπάρχει ΕΜΜΕΣΟΣ συσχετισμός με την έλλειψη bandwidth, αλλά όχι ΑΜΕΣΟΣ.* Δηλαδή ότι το πρόβλημα ΔΕΝ προκαλείται άμεσα από την έλλειψη bandwidth, αλλά έμμεσα ύστερα από εφαρμογή "μέτρων" καταπολέμησης εφαρμογών (πχ P2P) προς αποφυγή γενικού προβλήματος ταχύτητας.
> 
> Ως γνωστόν αρκετοί ADSL χρήστες διεθνώς, αλλά ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, βάζουν ADSL για να κατεβάζουν ασταμάτητα όλο το 24ωρο κυρίως από P2P εφαρμογές προκαλώντας έντονο πρόβλημα σε κάθε δίκτυο. Όταν δεν πιάνουν καλή ταχύτητα (που έχουμε και την απαίτηση να έχουμε μέγιστη ταχύτητα όλο το 24ωρο τρομάρα μας), κλείνουν τα P2P και δοκιμάζουν με http/ftp... ώστε αν μέσω http/ftp πιάσουν σχετικά καλή ταχύτητα, να "ρίξουν" το φταίξιμο στα P2P, ειδάλλως παραπονιούνται στον ΟΤΕ για χαμηλές ταχύτητες.
> 
> *Τι ποιο απλό λοιπόν ο ΟΤΕ να μειώσει την απόδοση των P2P κρατώντας σχετικά καλή την απόδοση σε http/ftp downloads; Έτσι κερδίζει χρόνο ώσπου να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες αναβαθμίσεις στα DSLAMs (αν γίνουν ποτέ).* Τα P2P επειδή χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλο αριθμό connections, αναμενόμενο να έχουν επίσης και μεγάλο αριθμό πακέτων (λόγω πολλώνμικρών πακέτων & headers, από πολλαπλές connections). Οπότε με μικρό αριθμό πακέτων, οι ταχύτητες των P2P είναι αρκετά χαμηλές προκαλώντας λιγότερο πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
> ...


True....
Αλλά παραμένει αλητεία και παρανομία...

----------


## GeorgeH

> Απέστειλα και εγώ σχετικό μήνυμα διαμαρτυρίας προς τη Forthnet αφού παρατήρησα δείγματα της συμπεριφοράς της σύνδεσης παρόμοια με αυτή που αναφέρετε στο παρόν νήμα...


Μέσα σε ένα μισάωρο επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου από το τεχνικό τμήμα της Forthnet και μου είπαν ότι το πρόβλημα είναι γνωστό και υπάρχει σε πολλά μέρη της Ελλάδας. Ανταλλάξαμε μερικές σκέψεις πάνω σε τεχνικά θέματα αλλα η ουσία είναι ότι ανήκω κ εγώ όπως και πάρα πολλοί άλλοι στην κατηγορία των χρηστών με περικοπές στα εισερχόμενα πακέτα UDP. Μαζεύουν ακόμα στοιχεία από τους χρήστες με το ίδιο πρόβλημα, τα οποία συγκεντρώνουν για να τα δώσουν στον ΟΤΕ, με τον οποίο ΟΤΕ κανονίζουν συνάντηση εντός του μήνα για να επιληφθούν όλοι μαζί επί της παρούσης καταστάσεως. Αν και το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από τον ΟΤΕ μόνο αλλά τέλος πάντων... Ίδωμεν παίδες.

----------


## sdikr

Θα παρακαλούσα να είναι το νήμα ήρεμο χωρίς χαρακτηρισμούς.

----------


## PrOzAk

Μια χαρά ήρεμος είμαι  :Cool:  
Εσύ πως θα χαρακτήριζες κάποιον ο οποίος σε κλέβει? :Whistling:  
Και ο χαρακτηρισμός ειναι σε ήπιους τόνους....Δεν θεωρείται ως βρισιά....

Καλό είναι να ξεσηκώνεις που και που τον κόσμο να δει τι γίνεται...Και οι χαρακτηρισμοί βοηθάνε.

----------


## sdikr

> Μια χαρά ήρεμος είμαι  
> Εσύ πως θα χαρακτήριζες κάποιον ο οποίος σε κλέβει? 
> Και ο χαρακτηρισμός ειναι σε ήπιους τόνους....Δεν θεωρείται ως βρισιά....
> 
> Καλό είναι να ξεσηκώνεις που και που τον κόσμο να δει τι γίνεται...Και οι χαρακτηρισμοί βοηθάνε.


Θα έβαζα δικηγόρο,  

αλλά αν χαρακτηρίζεις τον άλλον, μπορεί να βάλει και αυτός δικηγόρο  :Wink:

----------


## PrOzAk

...
ΟΚ...θα ζητήσω συγνώμη που με εξαπατάνε....και για να μην με κλείσουν μέσα. :Offtopic: 

Και...αυτό δεν συζητάει όλος ο κόσμος σε αυτό το thread?
Αλλά τέλος πάντων...

----------


## panathachamp

Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι τα κριτήρια με τα οποία έχει μπει ο κόφτης.Random είναι δηλαδή;Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα,το φιλαράκι που μένει 2 στενά πιο κάτω πετάει,το άλλο 6 στενά πιο πάνω σέρνεται...Δηλαδή είπαν να κάνουν  μια τυχαία επιλογή DSLAMS για να περιορίσουν;...

----------


## PrOzAk

ΟΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΩ COUNTERSTRIKE.ME TO ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ SERVER ΠΕΦΤΕΙ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

Συγνώμη που δεν μπορώ να παίξω Οnline games οπως εσείς ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ διαφημίζετε.
Ευχαριστώ για τις υπηρεσίες που μου παρέχετε για τα 19 ευρώ που δίνω.

----------


## dkounal

Το παρακάτω e-mail στάλθηκε σε δικηγόρο που ασχολείται με θέματα ποιότητας σε τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες σήμερα. Μόλις έχω νέα θα σας ενημερώσω.




> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
>  Έλαβα το e-mail σας από το xxxxxxxx για ένα θέμα που αφορά ποιότητα παροχής υπηρεσιών ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ και κάλυψη από συμβάσεις τόσο από ΟΤΕ όσο και από άλλους παρόχους.
> 
>  Συνοπτικά, φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει, σε κάποιες γραμμές ADSL και χωρίς να είναι πάντα μόνιμο φαινόμενο, ένας περιορισμός στον αριθμό των εισερχόμενων πακέτων που περιέχουν την πληροφορία που ανταλάσουν οι internetικές εφαρμογές μέσω της γραμμής ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ και συμβαίνει όποιον ISΡ και να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το διαθέσιμο bandwidth που λαμβάνεις να εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος αυτών των πακέτων που χρησιμοποιούνται και όχι το προσυμφωνημένο bandwidth όπως ορίζεται στη σύμβαση του ΟΤΕ (http://www.oteshop.gr/adsl_oroisimvasis.htm). Σε αυτό το πρόβλημα υπάρχει η γνώση της ερώτησης   "Ποιοι είναι οι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την ποιότητα και την ταχύτητα των υπηρεσιών ADSL;" (http://www.oteshop.gr/home/adsl_faq.htm) και δεν εξηγείται με αυτά που περιγράφονται.
> 
>  Το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά εμφανίζεται σε μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών και περιγράφεται στο εξής forum: http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20827
>  Στη σύμβαση περιγράφεται στο άρθρο 5.1.1 ότι σε περίπτωση βλάβης πρέπει να υπάρχει επιστροφή χρημάτων για κάθε ημέρα που παραμένει η βλάβη μετά τις πρώτες δύο εργάσιμες εφόσον δηλωθεί γραπτά, όμως από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία:
>  α) Χρειάζεται μεγάλη πίεση και μετα δυσκολίας καταφέρνεις να βρεις ένα φαξ νουμερο για να δηλώσεις την βλάβη.
> ...

----------


## dr_who

Με άδεια γραμμή :




> _PING www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=1 ttl=249 time=107 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=2 ttl=249 time=91.8 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=3 ttl=249 time=91.1 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=4 ttl=249 time=95.2 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=5 ttl=249 time=84.4 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=6 ttl=249 time=101 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=7 ttl=249 time=98.6 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=8 ttl=249 time=94.0 ms
> ...


Μετά κάνουμε μια μικρή απόπειρα να παίξουμε Quake 4 σε Ελληνικό server :




> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=47 ttl=249 time=160 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=48 ttl=249 time=865 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=49 ttl=249 time=1782 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=50 ttl=249 time=2661 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=51 ttl=249 time=3558 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=52 ttl=249 time=4399 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=53 ttl=249 time=5102 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=54 ttl=249 time=6079 ms
> 64 bytes from www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50): icmp_seq=55 ttl=249 time=6883 ms
> ...




 Ύστερα διαφημίζουν Online games , VoIP , etc........

----------


## psyxakias

Είχα ζητήσει από φίλο το video της διαφήμισης του OTE σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και εκείνος με την σειρά του την ζήτησε και του την ανέβασαν σε γνωστό torrentάδικο (πως λέμε βαρελάδικο, δισκάδικο κλπ)... Οπότε πλέον έχουμε και τη διαφήμιση στα χέρια μας για ότι χρειαστεί (την οποία έμαθα πως κατέβασαν/κατεβάζουν αρκετά άτομα)  :Wink: 

ΥΣ: Εγώ δυστυχώς λόγω φόρτου εργασίας έχω μείνει πίσω λίγο στο θέμα τις τελευταίες ημέρες..  :Sad: 

Πάντως 1 εικόνα == 1000 λέξεις

----------


## dr_who

Δεν γίνεται άλλο. Η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει μέχρι εκεί που δέν πάει! Δεν λέω , το φαινόμενο υπήρχε και παλαιότερα αλλά σε ποιό αραιά εμφάνιση και τότε το απέδιδα σε άλλους παράγοντες. Πλέον όμως ειναι συνέχεια έτσι...

Κάπως πρέπει να στείλουμε μια "μαζική" αναφορά , μήπως και δούμε λίγο φως...

----------


## PrOzAk

Άστα να πάνε φίλε....Τι Quake 4....
Τι να πει και το cs...
Είπαμε Τάβλι στο Yahoo=online gaming ΤΕΛΟΣ.
Εκεί δεν θα έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα μιας και είναι http.

----------


## dr_who

Προς το παρόν εγώ βολεύομαι παίζοντας στο εξωτερικό. Για κάποιο μυστήριο λόγο έξω δεν έχω πρόβλημα (αν εξαιρέσεις το μεγάλο ping το οποίο είναι άλλο θέμα  :Very Happy: )

----------


## PrOzAk

Μου αρεσει που λενε "έφερε και τους φίλους του"....
ΒΕΕΕΒΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ REQUEST 100 PACKETS ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝ Η ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ.ΜΕ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΟ TRAFFIC 10k
Ευχαριστώ δεν θα τους φέρω....Γιατί θα με κοροϊδέυουν και θα γελάμε όλοι μαζι με αυτήν την άθλια κατάσταση...

----------


## PrOzAk

Αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΩ Counterstrike. Με το που συνδέομαι το DSLam κάνει Denial (απορώ πόσο είναι ο κόφτης τώρα) και μέχρι να στρώσει η γραμμή θέλει τουλάχιστον 1 λεπτό χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα άλλο(Γιατί συνεχώς λαμβάνω πακέτα timeout)
Counterstrike με συνολική κίνηση 10κ(ούτε) απλά δυστήχως απαιτεί πολλά μικρά πακετάκια....

Αυτά ειναι τα χάλια της DSL που πληρώνω όπως και ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος.

Τα νεύρα μου απλά αυτή τη στιγμή ειναι πολύ τεντωμένα.

Δίνω λοιπόν το τηλ. του κυρίου που μίλησα για την DSL.

Παναγίωτης. Βασιλάκης Τμήμα Υπηρ. xDSL  τηλ. 210-6115235




> Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορούμε να βρούμε κάποια οδηγία της Ευρωπαικής Ενωσης σχετική με την απελευθέρωση των Τηλεπικοινωνιών καί να γίνουν αναφορές στο συνήγορο του Πολίτη, αφού το Κράτος είναι κάτοχος μέρους των μετοχών του Ο.Τ.Ε. και στη συνέχεια καί προς στον Ευρωπαίο διαμεσολαβητή.


Και όπως λέει το Α.Μ.Α.Ν "Και ο Σωκράτης Πάνω από όλα....." :Whistling:

----------


## hostolis

> Είχα ζητήσει από φίλο το video της διαφήμισης του OTE σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή και εκείνος με την σειρά του την ζήτησε και του την ανέβασαν σε γνωστό torrentάδικο (πως λέμε βαρελάδικο, δισκάδικο κλπ)... Οπότε πλέον έχουμε και τη διαφήμιση στα χέρια μας για ότι χρειαστεί (την οποία έμαθα πως κατέβασαν/κατεβάζουν αρκετά άτομα) 
> 
> ΥΣ: Εγώ δυστυχώς λόγω φόρτου εργασίας έχω μείνει πίσω λίγο στο θέμα τις τελευταίες ημέρες..


 Ανέβηκε με το όνομα ALTER - OTE - 31_10_05.mpg* ,* θα seedάρω όλο βράδυ και αύριο όλη μέρα full speed μόλις κατέβει, 10kb/s  :HaHa:

----------


## psyxakias

> Ανέβηκε με το όνομα ALTER - OTE - 31_10_05.mpg* ,* θα seedάρω όλο βράδυ και αύριο όλη μέρα full speed μόλις κατέβει, 10kb/s


Ναι το ξέρω, μου το 'δωσε ο 1ος-2ος downloader  :Thumb Dup: 

Έχει άψογη ποιότητα  :Wink:

----------


## dr_who

Prozak , ετσι απο περιέργεια , δοκίμασες να πάιξεις π.χ Γερμανία να δείς εάν και εκεί έχεις πρόβλημα ?

----------


## rott

Μόλις έστειλα αυτην την επιστολή, αναμείνατε απαντήσεις...


Προς
Τμήμα Διαχείρισης Δικτύου Otenet
Τμήμα Δημοσίων Σχέσεων Otenet
Τμήμα Δημοσίων Σχέσεων ΟΤΕ

Κοινοποίηση
Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων
Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή
Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτών
Περιοδικό PCMaster

Αθήνα, 2 Νοεμβρίου 2005

Κύριοι,

Αυτό είναι το τέταρτο emailπου σας αποστέλλω, καθώς δεν έλαβα καμία απάντηση στα τρία προηγούμενα.
Είμαι χρήστης σύνδεσης ίντερνετ aDSLμέσω της υπηρεσίας OnDSL από τις 10 Οκτωβρίου 2005, με όνομα χρήστη (username) xxxxxxxx και κωδικό χρήστη xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. Σύμφωνα με το συμβόλαιο παροχής υπηρεσίων που αφορούν τις συνδέσεις OnDSL, η εταιρία σας (Otenet) είναι υπεύθυνη τόσο για την παροχή της γραμμής adslόσο και για την παροχή πρόσβασης.
Από την πρώτη ημέρα της συνδρομής μου έγινε εμφανές ότι ενώ η σύνδεσή δεν έχει τεχνικά κανένα πρόβλημα (απρόσκοπτη χρήση webbrowsing, ftpκλπ), η χρήση τηλεφωνίας μέσω διαδικτύου (VoiceoverIP, εφεξής VoIP) είναι αδύνατη – συγκεκριμένα, σε κάθε απόπειρα σύνδεσης προγράμματος VoIP(πχ Skype, Voipbusterκά) οι χρόνοι pingπολλαπλασιάζονται (μέχρι timeout) και  30% των πακέτων UDPχάνονται, με αποτέλεσμα η συνομιλία να είναι αδύνατη. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι προ της σύνδεσης adslχρησιμοποιούσα απροβλημάτιστα τα ίδια προγράμματα με τηλεφωνική σύνδεση dialup 31.2kbps, καθώς και το ότι τα προβλήματα σύνδεσης εξαφανίζονται όταν  οι κλήσεις γίνονται μέσω VirtualPrivateNetwork, γίνεται εμφανές ότι *η Otenet μπλοκάρει τις υπηρεσίες* *VoIP* (προφανώς με τη μέθοδο packetshaping).
Η πρακτική αυτή της Otenet είναι *παράνομη*, αφού:
α) στο συμβόλαιο χρήσης, αλλά και στις (λαλίστατες) διαφημίσεις, δεν γίνεται πουθενά λόγος για παρεμπόδιση χρήσης υπηρεσιών VoIP.
β) με δεδομένο ότι η Otenetείναι θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ, η παρακώλυση της τηλεφωνίας μέσω διαδικτύου παραβαίνει τον Ν. 2065/1992 για την "Απελευθέρωση της αγοράς τηλεπικοινωνιών".
Με βάση τα παραπάνω, απαιτώ την επιστροφή του αντιτίμου των 130,10 ευρώ που κατέβαλα για την τρίμηνη συνδρομή μου στην υπηρεσία OnDSLστην περίπτωση που το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα δεν έχει επιλυθεί εντός των επόμενων τριών (3) ημερών.
Με την επιφύλαξη παντός νομίμου δικαιώματός μου,


xxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## psyxakias

Φαντάζομαι είσαι ενήμερος ότι αυτό γίνεται από τον ΟΤΕ και επηρρέαζει όλους τους ISPs, αλλά εφ'όσον έχεις την OTEnet για γραμμή/σύνδεση πολύ καλά κάνεις και τους ενημερώνεις.

Σχετικό thread: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20827

----------


## mrsaccess

Από την άλλη όμως έχει δίκιο καθώς η otenet όπως και όλοι οι isp διαφημίζουν το adsl σαν ανώτερο των pstn/isdn πράγμα που για τον rott προφανώς δεν ισχύει.

----------


## psyxakias

Σαφώς και έχει δίκιο... no doubt about that  :Wink:

----------


## The King

το 74' δεν ητο η πτωση της χουντας;

----------


## psyxakias

Επειδή πάντως βλέπω κι άλλοι ασχολούνται να στείλουν γραπτές επιστολές / αναγγελίες / καταγγελίες... Να προτείνω:
- Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνίων Ελλάδος (ΟΤΕ)
- Παροχείς υπηρεσίων Internet* (ACN, FORTHnet, HOL, OTEnet, Vivodi, κλπ)
- Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ)
- Ινστιτούτο Καταναλωτών (ΙΝΚΑ)
- Ένωση Καταναλωτών για την Ποιότητα της Ζωής (Ε.Κ.ΠΟΙ.ΖΩ.)
- Συνήγορος του πολίτη (ΣτΠ)
- Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών (ΥΜΕ)

* Στους ISPs ενημερωτικά (ασχέτως αν δεν εμπλέκονται όλοι εφ'όσον έχετε έναν μόνο) για να γνωρίζουν ότι πιθανόν χάνουν συνδρομητές από αυτό το πρόβλημα, που νομίζουν οτί φταίει ο ISP.

----------


## mrsaccess

Νομίζω ότι φταίνε και οι isp σε άλλο επίπεδο όπως είπα και πριν.

Πως διαφημίζουν πχ προτιμήστε μας για να παίζετε δικτυακά παιχνίδια όταν αυτό είναι αδύνατο;
Γίνεται ολόκληροι isp με τρανούς τεχνικούς δικτύων να μην έχουν παρατηρήσει το πρόβλημα που παρατηρούν χιλιάδες απλοί χρήστες καθημερινά;

Αν δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν αυτά που διαφημίζουν (άσχετα αν δε φταίνε αυτοί) ας μην τα διαφημίζουν.

----------


## spirosta

πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε τη σύνταξη ενός άρτια γραμμένου κειμένου που θα σταλεί με την πρώτη από κάποιον υπεύθυνο ή από κάποιο σύνολο ατόμων σε οτε, ΕΕΤΤ, και ΙΝΚΑ στο οποίο θα αναφέρουμε ότι θα  κινηθούμε και δικαστικά. Μπορούμε ίσως να μιλήσουμε και με κάποιον υπεύθυνο στη forthnet ώστε να έχουμε και κάποιο γραπτό έγγραφο στο οποίο θα αναφέρεται ότι υπάρχει το πρόβλημα, το έχουν πολλοί χρήστες αλλά είναι του οτε. 
*Ταυτόχρονα όμως σε ΟΤΕ, ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ*.

----------


## anon

> Νομίζω ότι φταίνε και οι isp σε άλλο επίπεδο όπως είπα και πριν.
> 
> Πως διαφημίζουν πχ προτιμήστε μας για να παίζετε δικτυακά παιχνίδια όταν αυτό είναι αδύνατο;
> Γίνεται ολόκληροι isp με τρανούς τεχνικούς δικτύων να μην έχουν παρατηρήσει το πρόβλημα που παρατηρούν χιλιάδες απλοί χρήστες καθημερινά;
> 
> Αν δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν αυτά που διαφημίζουν (άσχετα αν δε φταίνε αυτοί) ας μην τα διαφημίζουν.


Τα τμήματα marketing των εταιριών έχουν την μικρότερη επικοινωνία με τα τεχνικά τμήματα των εταιριών. Φτιάχνουν διαφημίσεις (ή καλύτερα αναθέτουν σε διαφημιστικές εταιρίες) οι οποίοι βάσει κάποιων τεχνικών προδιαγραφών που τους δίδονται και κάποιων ανάλογων διαφημίσεων στο εξωτερικό (που είναι πάντα πιο μπροστά) φτιάχνουν τις δικές μας. Φαντάζομαι ότι οι τεχνικοί των ISP θα γελάνε εξίσου με τις διαφημίσεις αυτές. 

Τώρα δεν το ξέρουν οι ISP ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα; Σίγουρα οι τεχνικοί τους το ξέρουν και μπορεί να έχουν κάνει και τις αναφορές τους. Εδώ εμπλέκεται η εμπορική διεύθυνση. Ολοι (σχεδόν όλοι) οι ISP είναι ταυτόχρονα και πάροχοι εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνίας. Και τι λέτε εσείς τώρα, συμφέρει στην εταιρία να χάνει τζίρο επειδή μερικοί μάγκες ανακάλυψαν το VoIP και έχουν το 1/10 του κόστους που τιμολογούν αυτοί; Θυμάμαι σε έναν μεγαλοπωλητή που ήρθε στην εταιρία μας προκειμένου να αναλάβουν την τηλεφωνία, του λέω ότι έχω βάλει asterisk / voip και το σύνδεσα με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ώστε τις διεθνείς κλήσεις να τις περνάμε μέσω voip με το 1/10 του τιμοκαταλόγου τους. Ξέρετε τι απάντησε; Δεν πρόκειται να σου παίξει, θα έχεις προβλήματα με κακή ποιότητα εκτός και εαν έχεις μισθωμένο κύκλωμα για το ιντερνετ (το είπε με βεβαιότητα - μήπως ήξερε τίποτα; )

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Θυμάμαι σε έναν μεγαλοπωλητή που ήρθε στην εταιρία μας προκειμένου να αναλάβουν την τηλεφωνία, του λέω ότι έχω βάλει asterisk / voip και το σύνδεσα με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ώστε τις διεθνείς κλήσεις να τις περνάμε μέσω voip με το 1/10 του τιμοκαταλόγου τους. Ξέρετε τι απάντησε; Δεν πρόκειται να σου παίξει, θα έχεις προβλήματα με κακή ποιότητα εκτός και εαν έχεις μισθωμένο κύκλωμα για το ιντερνετ (το είπε με βεβαιότητα - μήπως ήξερε τίποτα; )


ολο και κάτι θα ήξερε..  :Very Happy: 

Το θέμα είναι όμως οτι ολη η Ευρώπη μιλάει έτσι...

----------


## hydrogeios106-9

> ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ --> κεντρο αριαδνη: Υπάρχει όριο τόσο στις 384 όσο και στις 512. Και ας λένε οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ ότι έχει 500 χρήστες με επόμενη αναβάθμιση γραμμής στους 640. 
> 500 χρήστες βγαίνουν με 10 Mbit..
> To κέντρο Αριάδνης είναι αισχρό!


 :Offtopic:     Περιεργο αυτο που λες, ισως να ειμαστε σε διαφορετικο DSLAM { Μιλαω για την 2η συνδεση μου στη χανδακως} το download ηταν και ειναι εκει παντα πανω απο 108 KB/sec { exoyme 1 mbps}
     δοκιμασε να ζητησεις reset της dsl γραμμης σου απο τον ΟΤΕ με την γνωστη μεθοδο γιαυτους .....την μεθοδο ηλεκτροσοκ!  9 στις 10  φορες αυτο τα λυνει ολα!  { εκτως του UDP προβληματως }

----------


## anon

Πιστεύω ότι όλη η ιστορία γίνεται βάση της λογικής που διέπει τον ΟΤΕ, όπως με τις ISDN. Να βγάλουμε όσο περισσότερα μπορούμε *τώρα!!* Για μετά βλέπουμε. 

Με την ίδια λογική γίνονται και αυτές οι ιστορίες με γενικά το packet rate limiting που επηρεάζει όλες τις περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα. Ομως καθώς θα μεγαλώνουν οι ταχύτητες προκειμένου να δίνουν video και άλλες real time υπηρεσίες, αναγκαστικά αυτό θα εκκλείψει. Είναι θέμα χρόνου. Ισως με πιέσεις όπως αναφέρονται και σε άλλα σημεία του forum γίνει αυτό πιο νωρίς.

----------


## malakudi

Επειδή βλέπω πως εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μία γενικότερη σύγχιση για την ακριβή φύση του προβλήματος, θα προσπαθήσω να το περιγράψω χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω τεχνικούς όρους για να μπορέσουν να το καταλάβουν όλοι.

Κατ' αρχάς το πρόβλημα οφείλεται α. στην έλλειψη bandwidth από το BRAS στο εκάστοτε κανάλι του DSLAM και β. στον κακό τρόπο συμπεριφοράς του BRAS σε καταστάσεις συμφόρησης.

Κάθε router σε καταστάσεις συμφόρησης προσπαθεί να βρει τρόπους να "αναγκάσει" αυτούς που στέλνουν δεδομένα με υψηλότερο ρυθμό μεταφοράς απ' όσο μπορεί να περάσει από ένα κανάλι συγκεκριμένης χωρητικότητας να χαμηλώσουν το ρυθμό τους. Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι για αυτό. Ο ένας είναι να κάνει επιλεκτικά drop κάποια πακέτα. Όταν αυτό συμβαίνει ο απέναντι θα δει ότι για κάποια πακέτα δεν πήρε ποτέ απάντηση, θα αναγκαστεί να τα ξαναστείλει και αυτό θα έχει μια γενικότερη μείωση της εισερχόμενης ροής. Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι να κρατάει τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα σε προσωρινούς buffers μέχρι να μπορούν να αποσταλούν μέσα από το κανάλι. Βλέποντας ο απέναντι ότι αργεί να πάρει απαντήσεις ότι τα πακέτα του παραδόθηκαν θα αναγκαστεί να μειώσει το ρυθμό μεταφοράς. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι αλλά δε χρειάζεται να εμβαθύνουμε άλλο. Ο ΟΤΕ στα BRAS του χρησιμοποιεί το δεύτερο τρόπο, και μάλιστα με απίστευτα μεγάλους buffers (προσωπικά έχω δει ping reply 58 sec !!!!, που σημαίνει πως η απάντηση στο ping μου έμεινε στους buffer του BRAS για περίπου 58 sec).

Έχουμε λοιπόν μια γραμμή σε συμφόρηση και το BRAS μη μπορώντας να περάσει όλα τα δεδομένα που του έρχονται απέναντι αρχίζει και τα συσσωρεύει ελπίζοντας ότι με την καθυστέρηση που θα δημιουργήσει θα μειωθεί ο εισερχόμενος ρυθμός δεδομένων. Εδώ έχουμε το δεύτερο σημείο του προβλήματος, ο τρόπος που τα δεδομένα από τους buffers αρχίζουν να πηγαίνουν απέναντι. Προσπαθώντας να είναι "δίκαιος" σε όλους ο router χρησιμοποιεί διάφορους τρόπους δρομολόγησης των συσσωρευμένων στους buffers δεδομένων. Ένας πολύ απλός τρόπος είναι να στέλνει κυκλικά ένα πακέτο στον κάθε ένα παραλήπτη. Θεωρητικά αυτό είναι "δίκαιο" γιατί όλοι θα πάρουν τον ίδιο αριθμό πακέτων. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως μόνο δίκαιο δεν είναι γιατί αυτός που έχει εισερχόμενη ροή δεδομένων με μεγάλα μεγέθη πακέτων (πχ ftp, http) θα πάρει πολύ μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του συνολικού εύρους δεδομένων από κάποιον που έχει εισερχόμενη ροή δεδομένων με μικρά μεγέθη πακέτων (πχ online gaming, voip). Δυστυχώς αυτός είναι και ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιούν τα BRAS του ΟΤΕ. Δε νομίζω πως έχει γίνει επίτηδες για να "πλήξει" το voip ή άλλες υπηρεσίες, πιθανότατα είναι η default ρύθμιση του router γιατί είναι ότι πιο απλό σε υλοποίηση και σε απαιτήσεις υλικού και μνήμης.

Ο σωστός τρόπος δρομολόγησης θα ήταν να προσπαθεί να δίνει τον ίδιο ρυθμό δεδομένων σε όλους. Για να το κάνει αυτό πρέπει να κρατάει ένα μετρητή από bytes για κάθε ένα παραλήπτη, να ενημερώνει συνεχώς τους μέσους όρους όλων των παραληπτών και να αποφασίζει για το που θα στείλει το επόμενο πακέτο με βάση αυτούς τους μέσους όρους. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτό είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί, απαιτεί πολύ μεγαλύτερη υπολογιστική ισχύ και μνήμη. Υπάρχουν και παραλλαγές αυτού του τρόπου αλλά σίγουρα απαιτούν πολύ μεγαλύτερους πόρους από τον απλό τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείται τώρα.

Δεν ξέρω αν ο εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ έχει δυνατότητα να κάνει άλλου είδους δρομολόγηση πέρα από τον απλό τρόπο με την κυκλική διανομή πακέτων. Επειδή είναι πλέον σαφές ότι το πρόβλημα το γνωρίζουν, δύο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν: Ή α. ο εξοπλισμός τους δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι άλλο, οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι να ανεβάσουν το bandwidth ή να αλλάξουν εξοπλισμό, πράγματα που και τα δύο κοστίζουν, ή β. ο εξοπλισμός μπορεί να κάνει κάτι άλλο αλλά δεν έχουν το απαραίτητο know how  για να μπορέσουν να το ρυθμίσουν. Προσωπικά δίνω μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα στο α. αλλά δε μπορώ να αποκλείσω και το β.

Μια άλλη λύση στο πρόβλημα, κακή λύση αλλά τουλάχιστο με λιγότερα χάλια από την υπάρχουσα είναι να σταματήσουν να συσσωρεύουν πακέτα σε buffers και να αρχίσουν να τα κάνουν drop. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα έχουμε μια γενικότερη πτώση ταχύτητας σε όλους και δε θα "τιμωρούνται" μόνο όσοι χρησιμοποιούν εφαρμογές με πολλά πακέτα. Δυστυχώς μαζί με τα drops θα εμφανιστούν άλλα φαινόμενα, όπως stalled sockets κτλ, και γι' αυτό λέω πως είναι μια κακή λύση.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα,

mp

----------


## pyrrhos

> Η απαντηση ειναι γελεια τουλαχιστον, το MAXIMUM Transmission Unit δεν σημαινει οτι αν βαλεις μικροτερα πακετα θα παιρνεις παλι 1492 bytes, ειναι ανω οριο οχι κατω οριο.
> 
> Maximum Transmission Unit. The *greatest* amount of data or *"packet" size* that can be transferred in one physical frame on a network. This packet also contains the header and trailer information, which are like addresses for each packet that are required by the routers on the network.
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&h...n&q=define:MTU


Ισως να μην είναι και τόσο γελοία ι ιδέα του να χαμηλώσεις το MTU size. Αν το μηχάνημα που βάζει τον κόφτη έχει "γνώση" του MTU της συνδέσεως, μπορει ο κοφτης να μπαίνει ως εξης.
κοφτης max pps = (offered bandwidth)/(MTU Size)
οπότε αμα μικρύνει το MTU αυξάνεται το pps.

Οι networking γνωσεις μου ειναι ελάχιστες και μάλλον δύσκολο να γίνεται αυτο,
αλλα παρόλα αυτά θα μπορούσε ίσως καποιος να το δοκιμάσει, εγώ δεν έχω
καταφέρει να βρώ πως να μικρύνω το MTU της συνδέσεως στο jetspeed520i που έχω...

----------


## PrOzAk

> Επειδή βλέπω πως εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μία γενικότερη σύγχιση για την ακριβή φύση του προβλήματος, θα προσπαθήσω να το περιγράψω χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω τεχνικούς όρους για να μπορέσουν να το καταλάβουν όλοι.
> 
> Κατ' αρχάς το πρόβλημα οφείλεται α. στην έλλειψη bandwidth από το BRAS στο εκάστοτε κανάλι του DSLAM και β. στον κακό τρόπο συμπεριφοράς του BRAS σε καταστάσεις συμφόρησης.
> 
> Κάθε router σε καταστάσεις συμφόρησης προσπαθεί να βρει τρόπους να "αναγκάσει" αυτούς που στέλνουν δεδομένα με υψηλότερο ρυθμό μεταφοράς απ' όσο μπορεί να περάσει από ένα κανάλι συγκεκριμένης χωρητικότητας να χαμηλώσουν το ρυθμό τους. Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι για αυτό. Ο ένας είναι να κάνει επιλεκτικά drop κάποια πακέτα. Όταν αυτό συμβαίνει ο απέναντι θα δει ότι για κάποια πακέτα δεν πήρε ποτέ απάντηση, θα αναγκαστεί να τα ξαναστείλει και αυτό θα έχει μια γενικότερη μείωση της εισερχόμενης ροής. Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι να κρατάει τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα σε προσωρινούς buffers μέχρι να μπορούν να αποσταλούν μέσα από το κανάλι. Βλέποντας ο απέναντι ότι αργεί να πάρει απαντήσεις ότι τα πακέτα του παραδόθηκαν θα αναγκαστεί να μειώσει το ρυθμό μεταφοράς. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι αλλά δε χρειάζεται να εμβαθύνουμε άλλο. Ο ΟΤΕ στα BRAS του χρησιμοποιεί το δεύτερο τρόπο, και μάλιστα με απίστευτα μεγάλους buffers (προσωπικά έχω δει ping reply 58 sec !!!!, που σημαίνει πως η απάντηση στο ping μου έμεινε στους buffer του BRAS για περίπου 58 sec).
> 
> Έχουμε λοιπόν μια γραμμή σε συμφόρηση και το BRAS μη μπορώντας να περάσει όλα τα δεδομένα που του έρχονται απέναντι αρχίζει και τα συσσωρεύει ελπίζοντας ότι με την καθυστέρηση που θα δημιουργήσει θα μειωθεί ο εισερχόμενος ρυθμός δεδομένων. Εδώ έχουμε το δεύτερο σημείο του προβλήματος, ο τρόπος που τα δεδομένα από τους buffers αρχίζουν να πηγαίνουν απέναντι. Προσπαθώντας να είναι "δίκαιος" σε όλους ο router χρησιμοποιεί διάφορους τρόπους δρομολόγησης των συσσωρευμένων στους buffers δεδομένων. Ένας πολύ απλός τρόπος είναι να στέλνει κυκλικά ένα πακέτο στον κάθε ένα παραλήπτη. Θεωρητικά αυτό είναι "δίκαιο" γιατί όλοι θα πάρουν τον ίδιο αριθμό πακέτων. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως μόνο δίκαιο δεν είναι γιατί αυτός που έχει εισερχόμενη ροή δεδομένων με μεγάλα μεγέθη πακέτων (πχ ftp, http) θα πάρει πολύ μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του συνολικού εύρους δεδομένων από κάποιον που έχει εισερχόμενη ροή δεδομένων με μικρά μεγέθη πακέτων (πχ online gaming, voip). Δυστυχώς αυτός είναι και ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιούν τα BRAS του ΟΤΕ. Δε νομίζω πως έχει γίνει επίτηδες για να "πλήξει" το voip ή άλλες υπηρεσίες, πιθανότατα είναι η default ρύθμιση του router γιατί είναι ότι πιο απλό σε υλοποίηση και σε απαιτήσεις υλικού και μνήμης.
> 
> Ο σωστός τρόπος δρομολόγησης θα ήταν να προσπαθεί να δίνει τον ίδιο ρυθμό δεδομένων σε όλους. Για να το κάνει αυτό πρέπει να κρατάει ένα μετρητή από bytes για κάθε ένα παραλήπτη, να ενημερώνει συνεχώς τους μέσους όρους όλων των παραληπτών και να αποφασίζει για το που θα στείλει το επόμενο πακέτο με βάση αυτούς τους μέσους όρους. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτό είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί, απαιτεί πολύ μεγαλύτερη υπολογιστική ισχύ και μνήμη. Υπάρχουν και παραλλαγές αυτού του τρόπου αλλά σίγουρα απαιτούν πολύ μεγαλύτερους πόρους από τον απλό τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείται τώρα.
> ...


Well said mate... :Thumbsup1:

----------


## PrOzAk

> Prozak , ετσι απο περιέργεια , δοκίμασες να πάιξεις π.χ Γερμανία να δείς εάν και εκεί έχεις πρόβλημα ?


Ναι...Μολις χτες σε γερμανικο σερβερ που ηταν για Clan match δεν καταφερνα ουτε να συνδεθω και "εστησα" 9 ατομα που με περιμεναν....ΟΤαν καταφερα ωα συνδεθω για μια φορα ειχα 12000ms.Μετα ηθελε αποχη για 1 λεπτο μεχρι να τελειωσουν τα buffered packets που εχουν μεινει.

----------


## Slay

> Ισως να μην είναι και τόσο γελοία ι ιδέα του να χαμηλώσεις το MTU size. Αν το μηχάνημα που βάζει τον κόφτη έχει "γνώση" του MTU της συνδέσεως, μπορει ο κοφτης να μπαίνει ως εξης.
> κοφτης max pps = (offered bandwidth)/(MTU Size)
> οπότε αμα μικρύνει το MTU αυξάνεται το pps


Οχι δεν εχει καμια σχεση, θα ειχε σημασια κατι τετοιο μονο σε συνηκες μη περιορισμου των πακετων, οσο και χαμηλα να πας το MTU δεν αλλαζει απολυτως τιποτα, οπως ειπα και πριν το Maximum μεγεθος δεν σημαινει οτι παντα παιρνεις αυτο το μεγεθος, με MTU 1500 μπορω καλιστα να παρω πακετα τον 1000, 500, 100, 1200 bytes κ.ο.κ , κοιτα για παραδειγμα το τεστ που ειχα κανει πριν ενα χρονο για να μπορεσω να τους πεισω οτι με http based speedtest ΔΕΝ εχεις αξιοπιστη μετρηση (τουλαχιστον στο adsl δυκτιο του ΟΤΕ)




> Λοιπον http θες? ας το κανουμε με http λοιπον αλλα το  MTU θα το ορισω ΕΓΩ!.
>  Τι εκανα? αλλαξα το MTU στο PPPoE των Win αρχικα απο 1480bytes που ειναι to default στα 1492, και κατεβασα  απο το www.tucows.gr τον firefox (ακομα τον 0.9.3 εχουν οι αχρηστοι) καθε που φορα που τον κατεβαζα εκανα και ενα clear cache.
>  Πρωτη μετρηση λοιπον με MTU 1492 bytes 24 packets/sec 33kb/sec ταχυτητα.
>  Δευτερη μετρηση με MTU 1000 bytes 24,7 packets/sec 22,5kb/sec ταχυτητα.
>  Tριτη και φαρμακερη με ΜΤU 500 bytes 25,3 packets/sec 11,2kb/sec ταχυτητα.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=10314&page=4

οπως βλεπεις λοιπον το MTU δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο στον αριθμο των πακετων που παιρνεις.

EDIT:
@GeorgeH
Ο περιορισμος που εχεις δεν ειναι μονο στα UDP πακετα, ειναι σε ολα τα πακετα ανεξαρτητως προτοκολου.

----------


## rott

Λοιπόν, τέλος πρώτης (εργάσιμης) μέρας και ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από οτενετ...
Όσο για το ότι το πρόβλημα το έχει ο οτε, εγώ συμβόλαιο έκανα με την οτενέτ, ας τα βρουν μεταξύ τους!
Έιμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος πάντως ότι το πρόβλημα δεν περιορίζεται στα UDP, αφού καταφέρνουν να ζορίσουν ακόμα και το skype2skype που για να περασει firewall, ΝΑΤ κττ χρησιμοποιεί και arbritrary πρωτόκολλα over TCP. (Δυστυχώς και το skypeout και το voipbuster για call termination σε PSTN χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο SIP μέσω UDP.) Είτε οτε, είτε οτενετ, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τεχνικό κατά τη γνώμη μου (του στυλ "πιττάρουν τα DSLAM"), αλλά πολιτική της εταιρίας να στέλνει τα πακέτα στο τέλος της ουράς (packet shaping).

----------


## anon

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=702

----------


## sdikr

Εγίνα τα δυο merged  μιας και είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα

----------


## dkounal

Σήμερα μίλησα με τη δικηγόρο που ανέφερα. Φαίνεται ότι νομικά στοιχειοθετείται μια καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ και INKA για αρχή ενώ μπορεί να φτάσει και μέχρι τη θέμιδα...
Η ίδια πρότεινε ότι καλύτερο θα ήταν να γίνει ομαδικώς καθώς αυτό θα βοηθήσει σημαντικά στην επίλυση αυτής της υπόθεσης.
Εχω την αίσθηση ότι εδώ κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσει η δευτερη ομαδική διαμαρτυρία. αυτό απαιτεί την κλασσική σελίδα συλλογής υπογραφών και πιθανώς και κάποιο τρόπο μέτρησης του προβλήματος για κάθε υποψήφιο.




> Επειδή βλέπω πως εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μία γενικότερη σύγχιση για την ακριβή φύση του προβλήματος, θα προσπαθήσω να το περιγράψω χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω τεχνικούς όρους για να μπορέσουν να το καταλάβουν όλοι.
> .........
> mp


έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτά που ειπώθηκαν πρέπει να είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος.
Δείτε σήμερα συμπεριφορά γραμμής σε αποστολή μεγάλου αριθμού πακέτων UDP 28 bytes στην γραμμή μου



> ~# tcpstat -i eth0 -f'dst host xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx and udp' 1
> Time:1130940031 n=0     avg=0.00        stddev=0.00     bps=0.00
> Time:1130940032 n=1     avg=316.00      stddev=0.00     bps=2528.00
> Time:1130940033 n=6     avg=46.00       stddev=0.00     bps=2208.00
> Time:1130940034 n=88    avg=46.00       stddev=0.00     bps=32384.00
> Time:1130940035 n=111   avg=46.00       stddev=0.00     bps=40848.00
> Time:1130940036 n=580   avg=46.00       stddev=0.00     bps=213440.00
> Time:1130940037 n=904   avg=46.00       stddev=0.00     bps=332672.00
> Time:1130940038 n=837   avg=46.00       stddev=0.00     bps=308016.00
> ...


όπου n=αριθμός πακέτων που λήφθησαν/δεπτερόλεπτο και avg=μεσος όρος μεγέθους πακέτου

Που είναι τώρα ο καλός μας Δούκογλου να μας το εξηγήσει και αυτό...

----------


## spirosta

> Κατ' αρχάς το πρόβλημα οφείλεται α. στην έλλειψη bandwidth από το BRAS στο εκάστοτε κανάλι του DSLAM και β. στον κακό τρόπο συμπεριφοράς του BRAS σε καταστάσεις συμφόρησης..


Θα έλεγα καλύτερα ότι η έλλειψη bandwidth από BRAS σε DSLAM είναι αυτή που οδηγεί σε κακό trafic shaping. Για αυτό και το φαινόμενο εμφανίζεται περισσότερο σε πιταρισμένα dslam. Traffic Shaping πάντα θα υπάρχει αλλά το πρόβλημα υπάρχει όταν η κατάσταση του DSLAM είναι τραγική και στην προσπάθεια για διαχείρηση πολλοί φτάνουν να έχουν προβλήματα ακόμη και στο surfing αφού δεν ξεπερνιόνται τα 20-30pps



> Δε νομίζω πως έχει γίνει επίτηδες για να "πλήξει" το voip ή άλλες υπηρεσίες, πιθανότατα είναι η default ρύθμιση του router γιατί είναι ότι πιο απλό σε υλοποίηση και σε απαιτήσεις υλικού και μνήμης..


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου..



> Επειδή είναι πλέον σαφές ότι το πρόβλημα το γνωρίζουν, δύο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν: Ή α. ο εξοπλισμός τους δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι άλλο, οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι να ανεβάσουν το bandwidth ή να αλλάξουν εξοπλισμό, πράγματα που και τα δύο κοστίζουν, ή β. ο εξοπλισμός μπορεί να κάνει κάτι άλλο αλλά δεν έχουν το απαραίτητο know how για να μπορέσουν να το ρυθμίσουν. Προσωπικά δίνω μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα στο α. αλλά δε μπορώ να αποκλείσω και το β..


O εξοπλισμός μπορεί να κάνει πολλά. Και όλοι έχουν τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις (????) για να το ξέρουν. Αλλά αν δεν ρίχνει λεφτά ο ΟΤΕ εκεί που πρέπει και κοιτάει να τα τρώει τότε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει μεγάλη δυείσδηση στο ADSL και παντού ακούς "Ψήνομαι και εγώ για DSL". ΑΛΛΑ ο οτέ δεν εξελίσει τον κατάλληλο ρυθμό το δίκτυο του.




> Μια άλλη λύση στο πρόβλημα, κακή λύση αλλά τουλάχιστο με λιγότερα χάλια από την υπάρχουσα είναι να σταματήσουν να συσσωρεύουν πακέτα σε buffers και να αρχίσουν να τα κάνουν drop. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα έχουμε μια γενικότερη πτώση ταχύτητας σε όλους και δε θα "τιμωρούνται" μόνο όσοι χρησιμοποιούν εφαρμογές με πολλά πακέτα. Δυστυχώς μαζί με τα drops θα εμφανιστούν άλλα φαινόμενα, όπως stalled sockets κτλ, και γι' αυτό λέω πως είναι μια κακή λύση.


Θα γίνει τρελό μπέρδεμα με απόρριψη πακέτων....Θα δημιουργήσει και άλλα προβλήματα. Τουλάχιστον τώρα μπορεί να τα παίρνεις με 20pps αλλά τα παίρνεις...

----------


## PrOzAk

> Πιστεύω ότι όλη η ιστορία γίνεται βάση της λογικής που διέπει τον ΟΤΕ, όπως με τις ISDN. Να βγάλουμε όσο περισσότερα μπορούμε *τώρα!!* Για μετά βλέπουμε. 
> 
> Με την ίδια λογική γίνονται και αυτές οι ιστορίες με γενικά το packet rate limiting που επηρεάζει όλες τις περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα. Ομως καθώς θα μεγαλώνουν οι ταχύτητες προκειμένου να δίνουν video και άλλες real time υπηρεσίες, αναγκαστικά αυτό θα εκκλείψει. Είναι θέμα χρόνου. Ισως με πιέσεις όπως αναφέρονται και σε άλλα σημεία του forum γίνει αυτό πιο νωρίς.


Πες τα....
ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΟΣΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗ...

Εγω ειμαι επισης υπερ μιας αποψης οτι αν δεν ηταν οι Ολυμπιακοι οι DsL θα καθυστερουσαν και θα ηταν πανακριβες...
Αυτη ειναι η σημερινη πραγματικοτητα και αυτοι ειναι οι κυριοι που κρατανε μια χωρα 50 χρονια πισω στις τηλεπικοινωνιες.

Ειναι τουλαχιστον αστειο να μιλαμε για 384 γραμμες που ειναι πανακριβες αλλά θεωρουντε "γρηγορες" και "πρωτογνωρες" στον Ελληνικο κοσμο.Και παρολ'αυτα εχουν και κοφτες περιοριζοντας μια τεχνολογια που εχει "Α" δυνατοτητες η οποια ειναι ξεπερασμενη στον εξω κοσμο.
Οταν καποτε περασουμε στις οπτικες ινες θα μας εχουν κοφτη και εκει στα downloads.Μονο web surfing.

----------


## savdown

Τα ίδια λέγαμε όταν μετά τα 3 χρόνια πιλοτικό ADSL αρνιόντουσαν να το πουλήσουν σαν υπηρεσία για να αποσβέσουν το ISDN. Τι κατάφερε ο ΟΤΕ σε μένα με την πολιτική της αρπακτής; Μόλις βγήκαν οι εναλλακτικοί να γραφτώ κατευθείαν σε κάποιον ανταγωνιστή και να ξεγράψω και την λέξη  otenet από το λεξιλόγιο μου. Τώρα τι καταφέρνει με τα packet limits; Μόλις με υποστηρίξει καμιά Vivodi να πάω κατευθείαν εκεί με full LLU και να διαγράψω και τον ΟΤΕ μια για πάντα ότι προσφορά και αν κάνει στο μέλλον.
Δυστυχώς για εμάς και αυτούς δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι η χρονιά είναι 2005 βρισκόμαστε στην ΕΕ και ότι υπάρχουν και συνειδητοποιημένοι καταναλωτές.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Τα ίδια λέγαμε όταν μετά τα 3 χρόνια πιλοτικό ADSL αρνιόντουσαν να το πουλήσουν σαν υπηρεσία για να αποσβέσουν το ISDN. Τι κατάφερε ο ΟΤΕ σε μένα με την πολιτική της αρπακτής; Μόλις βγήκαν οι εναλλακτικοί να γραφτώ κατευθείαν σε κάποιον ανταγωνιστή και να ξεγράψω και την λέξη  otenet από το λεξιλόγιο μου. Τώρα τι καταφέρνει με τα packet limits; Μόλις με υποστηρίξει καμιά Vivodi να πάω κατευθείαν εκεί με full LLU και να διαγράψω και τον ΟΤΕ μια για πάντα ότι προσφορά και αν κάνει στο μέλλον.
> Δυστυχώς για εμάς και αυτούς δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι η χρονιά είναι 2005 βρισκόμαστε στην ΕΕ και ότι υπάρχουν και συνειδητοποιημένοι καταναλωτές.


Σαν να διαβάζεις το μυαλό μου... Κρίμα που η vivodi θα έρθει νότια προάστια το 2099! :Sad:

----------


## PrOzAk

Αυτοι βασιζονται σε μια φραση "ΚΑΙ ΤΙ θΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ?ΘΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟΥ?Ο ΟΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ". ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΠΛΩΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΤΡΙΤΟΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΑ, ΑΥΤΟΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΑΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ.ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΙΑΛΛΑ?
Τα παντα βασιζονται στην διαφθορα και στο βρωμικο κερδος(Μονοπωλειο...?). Αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα της Ελλαδας.




> Σαν να διαβάζεις το μυαλό μου... Κρίμα που η vivodi θα έρθει νότια προάστια το 2099!


Σε αυτο ακριβως βασιζονται...

Και το σπαστικοτερο ειναι οι ιδιοι οι υπαλληλοι του ΟΤΕ οι οποιοι δρουν σαν να ειναι δικο τους μαγαζι και εχουν ενα υφος και μια εχθρα οταν τους κατηγορεις...Αλλα να μου πεις το ψωμακι τους περνουν απο κει και τον προστατευουν σαν να ειναι δικος τους..
*ΑΛΛΑ* οταν παω εγω στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχης μου που εχω καποοιυς γνωστους εκει μεσα οι οποιοι περνουν συνταξη αυτον τον καιρο, ΤΩΡΑ ενδιαφερονται για το τι γινεται και μου κανουν ερωτησεις του στυλ "θα εχω και γω το ιδιο προβλημα στο σπιτι?και πως θα παιζει το παιδι μου κτλ κτλ."
Δεν συζηταω βεβαια το κορυφαιο γεγονος το οτι, πηγα σε εναν γνωστο μου μεσα στα γραφεια του ΟΤΕ και εβαλα DSL HOL λογω της δουλειάς μου.

----------


## Valder

Παιδιά εγω δεν ξέρω τόσα πολλά όσα εσείς αναφορικά με τις τεχνολογίες μεταφοράς δεδομένων. Εκείνο που ξέρω καλά είναι πως όσο δίνουμε τροφή σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις σαδισμού με το να τις υπομένουμε, τόσο αυτές θα εντείνονται. Ακόμα και κατα λάθος να συμβαίνει αυτό με τα πακέτα ή λόγω αδυναμίας των BBRAS ή δεν ξέρω κι εγω τι, έχουμε πληρώσει για μια υπηρεσία! Απαρχαιωμένη ναι! Αλλά έχουμε πληρώσει! Αντί να μας ευχαριστούν που δε τους έχουμε ξεριζώσει τα άντερα εκεί στον ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ISPs  για την τεχνολογική καθυστέρηση που διατηρούν τόσα χρόνια σ αυτή τη χώρα, θα κάτσουμε να συζητάμε και για το οτι δε τις προσφέρουν σωστά; Πάτημα στο λαιμό θέλουν και όχι άλλα λεφτά στις τσέπες τους!

Ζώα είμαστε όλοι που τους τρώμε στη μάπα! Κι εγω μαζί! Έννοια τους όμως γιατί και τα ζώα κάποτε ξυπνούν! :Evil:

----------


## savdown

> Σαν να διαβάζεις το μυαλό μου... Κρίμα που η vivodi θα έρθει νότια προάστια το 2099!


  Υπομονή! τώρα με το νομοσχέδιο θέλουν να μπούνε και άλλοι στο παιχνίδι, όποιος μένει Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη έχει καλές πιθανότητες για μέσα στο 2006.

----------


## PrOzAk

Υπαρχει κανας Βασιλης Λεβεντης για τις τηλεπικοινωνιες? Ή να απευθηνθουμε στον Μακη?

Και εγω που για 4η συνεχομενη μερα δεν μπορω να παιξω Counter strike?

----------


## sdikr

Να προτίνω κάτι,
Γιατί πλέον το νήμα έχει γίνει τερατονήμα,   trojy,psyhakias,anon και οι υπόλοιποι φυσικά,  μπορείτε να μου πέιτε μερικά πόστ που έχουν όλο το ζουμι ώστε να τα κάνουμε ενα σπλιτ να μην χρείαζεται να ψάχνει ο κοσμος σε μονο 50 σελίδες;

----------


## PrOzAk

Βασικα Καντε ενα καινουριο thread με διαφορετικο τιτλο ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ και αναφερετε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΑΙΤΙΟΙ.

----------


## sdikr

> Βασικα Καντε ενα καινουριο thread με διαφορετικο τιτλο ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ και αναφερετε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΑΙΤΙΟΙ.


Ο ΟΤΕ  και οι χρήστες που θέλουν να βγάλουν το άχτι τους επιτέλους να κατεβάσουν όλο το Internet   :Razz: 

Χρείαζεται να βγούνε πακέτα με λογική ογκοχρεώση και κόστος  ώστε να μπουνέ και άλλοι χρήστες που δεν θα κάνουν βαριά χρήση του δικτυου.

Στο εξωτερικό αυτό γίνεται,  αλλά εδώ σου λέει πακέτο ογκοχρεώσης με 1GB  όριο

----------


## PrOzAk

> Ο ΟΤΕ και οι χρήστες που θέλουν να βγάλουν το άχτι τους επιτέλους να κατεβάσουν όλο το Internet 
> 
> Χρείαζεται να βγούνε πακέτα με λογική ογκοχρεώση και κόστος ώστε να μπουνέ και άλλοι χρήστες που δεν θα κάνουν βαριά χρήση του δικτυου.
> 
> Στο εξωτερικό αυτό γίνεται, αλλά εδώ σου λέει πακέτο ογκοχρεώσης με 1GB όριο


Μαντευω το γιατι αραγε.....

----------


## dkounal

> Να προτίνω κάτι,
> Γιατί πλέον το νήμα έχει γίνει τερατονήμα, trojy,psyhakias,anon και οι υπόλοιποι φυσικά, μπορείτε να μου πέιτε μερικά πόστ που έχουν όλο το ζουμι ώστε να τα κάνουμε ενα σπλιτ να μην χρείαζεται να ψάχνει ο κοσμος σε μονο 50 σελίδες;


Δύσκολο αυτό... Πολλά θέματα είναι χρήσιμα για να καταλάβεις τα υπόλοιπα και η αφαίρεση κάποιο θα χαλάσει την συνέχεια του thread.
Είχα κάνει ένα post που ειχα μαζέψει μέχρι ενός σημείου κάποια ενδιαφέροντα post και το έχει βάλει ο trojy στην αρχική σελίδα. Το Σαββατοκύριακο, θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι ανάλογο για τα υπολοιπα εκτός εάν κάποιος άλλο μπορει να το κάνει νωρίτερα.

----------


## spirosta

Λέω κάποιος να συντάξει ένα άρτιο κείμενο αναφέροντας το πρόβλημα ΠΛΗΡΩΣ και πάνω εκεί να συζητήσουμε πως θα οργανωθούμε ομαδικά...
Μπορεί να πάει κάλλιστα στις καταγγελίες. Πλέον ξέρουμε τι φταίει άρα να μην το παιδεύουμε άλλο..

----------


## hostolis

> Υπαρχει κανας Βασιλης Λεβεντης για τις τηλεπικοινωνιες? Ή να απευθηνθουμε στον Μακη?
> 
> Και εγω που για 4η συνεχομενη μερα δεν μπορω να παιξω Counter strike?


Μια και αναφερόμαστε πάλι στο cs, prozac μέσα στο παιχνίδι άνοιξε console και βάλε cl_updaterate 19. Αυτό θα ρίξει λίγο το lag σου, επειδή ρίχνει τον ρυθμό με τον οποίο έρχονται τα πακέτα. Πιασει/δεν πιάσει, πες μας.

----------


## PrOzAk

> Μια και αναφερόμαστε πάλι στο cs, prozac μέσα στο παιχνίδι άνοιξε console και βάλε cl_updaterate 19. Αυτό θα ρίξει λίγο το lag σου, επειδή ρίχνει τον ρυθμό με τον οποίο έρχονται τα πακέτα. Πιασει/δεν πιάσει, πες μας.


Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή αλλά την γνωρίζω την εντολή όπως και πολλές άλλες για θέματα σύνδεσης του cs.(χρόνια στο game)
Δεν ωφελέι σε τίποτα το command....αφού στην αρχή με το negotiation with server τα πακέτα ειναι ήδη πολλά και δεν πραγματοποιήται καν η σύνδεση με τον server...

----------


## PrOzAk

> Sorry για το 2o post αλλά θέλω να το δει ο κόσμος
> Plz μην το σβήσετε.





> Έχω νεώτερα από τον χώρο της dsl.
> Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο τον κύριο που είναι υπεύθηνος του τμήματος xDSL και, ύστερα από αρκετή συζήτηση, μου ανοίχτηκε ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και μου είπε τα εξής :
> 
> Ερώτηση : Γιατί κύριε χ, δεν μπορούμε να παίξουμε online games αλλά, ούτε και VoIP? Δεν αποτελεί παράβαση της σύμβασης? 
> 
> Απάντηση : Το υπάρχον δίκτυο δεν καλύπτει και ούτε πρόκειται να καλύψει games-voip κτλ
> Πρόκειται να εγκατασταθούν νέα Dslams για ομάδες χρηστών που θέλουν τέτοιες υπηρεσίες το οποίο θέμα ακόμα συζητείται.
> Επίσης Ο ΟΤΕ στην σύμβαση δίνει την δυνατότητα στους ISPs να παρέχουν το FAST INTERNET, όπου οι οποίοι πρέπει να κινήσουν ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ το θέμα αυτο. 
> 
> ...


Παραπλάνηση καταναλωτή? :Evil:

----------


## spirosta

Δεν είναι απλός παραπλάνηση καταναλωτή αλλά επίσης μεγάλη απάτη
Όλες οι εταιρίες δηλαδή διαφημίζουν πράματα τα οποία δεν μπορεί να καλύψει ο ΟΤΕ?

Και τι θα είναι τα νέα DSLAM που θα υποστηρίζουν δηλαδή gaming? Α ρε δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά.
Και τι είναι το fast internet?
Και ποιος είμαι εγώ?...

Πάμε για ομαδική ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ άμεσα σε ΕΕΤΤ ΙΝΚΑ και ΟΤΕ

----------


## Acinonyx

> Επειδή βλέπω πως εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μία γενικότερη σύγχιση για την ακριβή φύση του προβλήματος, θα προσπαθήσω να το περιγράψω χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω τεχνικούς όρους για να μπορέσουν να το καταλάβουν όλοι.
> 
> Κατ' αρχάς το πρόβλημα οφείλεται α. στην έλλειψη bandwidth από το BRAS στο εκάστοτε κανάλι του DSLAM και β. στον κακό τρόπο συμπεριφοράς του BRAS σε καταστάσεις συμφόρησης.
> 
> Κάθε router σε καταστάσεις συμφόρησης προσπαθεί να βρει τρόπους να "αναγκάσει" αυτούς που στέλνουν δεδομένα με υψηλότερο ρυθμό μεταφοράς απ' όσο μπορεί να περάσει από ένα κανάλι συγκεκριμένης χωρητικότητας να χαμηλώσουν το ρυθμό τους. Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι για αυτό. Ο ένας είναι να κάνει επιλεκτικά drop κάποια πακέτα. Όταν αυτό συμβαίνει ο απέναντι θα δει ότι για κάποια πακέτα δεν πήρε ποτέ απάντηση, θα αναγκαστεί να τα ξαναστείλει και αυτό θα έχει μια γενικότερη μείωση της εισερχόμενης ροής. Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι να κρατάει τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα σε προσωρινούς buffers μέχρι να μπορούν να αποσταλούν μέσα από το κανάλι. Βλέποντας ο απέναντι ότι αργεί να πάρει απαντήσεις ότι τα πακέτα του παραδόθηκαν θα αναγκαστεί να μειώσει το ρυθμό μεταφοράς. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι αλλά δε χρειάζεται να εμβαθύνουμε άλλο. Ο ΟΤΕ στα BRAS του χρησιμοποιεί το δεύτερο τρόπο, και μάλιστα με απίστευτα μεγάλους buffers (προσωπικά έχω δει ping reply 58 sec !!!!, που σημαίνει πως η απάντηση στο ping μου έμεινε στους buffer του BRAS για περίπου 58 sec).
> 
> Έχουμε λοιπόν μια γραμμή σε συμφόρηση και το BRAS μη μπορώντας να περάσει όλα τα δεδομένα που του έρχονται απέναντι αρχίζει και τα συσσωρεύει ελπίζοντας ότι με την καθυστέρηση που θα δημιουργήσει θα μειωθεί ο εισερχόμενος ρυθμός δεδομένων. Εδώ έχουμε το δεύτερο σημείο του προβλήματος, ο τρόπος που τα δεδομένα από τους buffers αρχίζουν να πηγαίνουν απέναντι. Προσπαθώντας να είναι "δίκαιος" σε όλους ο router χρησιμοποιεί διάφορους τρόπους δρομολόγησης των συσσωρευμένων στους buffers δεδομένων. Ένας πολύ απλός τρόπος είναι να στέλνει κυκλικά ένα πακέτο στον κάθε ένα παραλήπτη. Θεωρητικά αυτό είναι "δίκαιο" γιατί όλοι θα πάρουν τον ίδιο αριθμό πακέτων. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως μόνο δίκαιο δεν είναι γιατί αυτός που έχει εισερχόμενη ροή δεδομένων με μεγάλα μεγέθη πακέτων (πχ ftp, http) θα πάρει πολύ μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του συνολικού εύρους δεδομένων από κάποιον που έχει εισερχόμενη ροή δεδομένων με μικρά μεγέθη πακέτων (πχ online gaming, voip). Δυστυχώς αυτός είναι και ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιούν τα BRAS του ΟΤΕ. Δε νομίζω πως έχει γίνει επίτηδες για να "πλήξει" το voip ή άλλες υπηρεσίες, πιθανότατα είναι η default ρύθμιση του router γιατί είναι ότι πιο απλό σε υλοποίηση και σε απαιτήσεις υλικού και μνήμης.
> 
> Ο σωστός τρόπος δρομολόγησης θα ήταν να προσπαθεί να δίνει τον ίδιο ρυθμό δεδομένων σε όλους. Για να το κάνει αυτό πρέπει να κρατάει ένα μετρητή από bytes για κάθε ένα παραλήπτη, να ενημερώνει συνεχώς τους μέσους όρους όλων των παραληπτών και να αποφασίζει για το που θα στείλει το επόμενο πακέτο με βάση αυτούς τους μέσους όρους. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτό είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί, απαιτεί πολύ μεγαλύτερη υπολογιστική ισχύ και μνήμη. Υπάρχουν και παραλλαγές αυτού του τρόπου αλλά σίγουρα απαιτούν πολύ μεγαλύτερους πόρους από τον απλό τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείται τώρα.
> ...


Ακριβώς αυτό πιστευω κι εγώ ότι είναι το πρόβλημα.. Το εξήγησες πολύ καλά.  :Thumbsup1: 

Αν πράγματι υπάρχει έλλειψη bandwidth μεταξύ DSLAM και BRAS, θα μπορούσαν να καταργήσουν το packet shaping στο BRAS σε IP επίπεδο και να αφήσουν στο ATM το QoS με τα κλασικά policies (UBR,CBR,κλπ) στα cells.

Η ιστορία γίνεται λίγο υποπτή σε αυτό το σημείο για τις ενέργειες του ΟΤΕ. Παρόλο που έχουν έναν πολύ ευκολο και πιο δικαιο για μας τρόπο να κανουν QoS στα ATM cells και χωρίς να χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη επεξεργαστική ισχύ, έχουν εφαρμόσει QoS σε επίπεδο IP δηλαδή ένα βήμα πριν τον ISP. *ΓΙΑΤΙ?
* 
Επίσης, πως εξηγείται η διαφορά που υπάρχει μεταξύ της 384 και της 512 ή της 1024 αφού χρησιμοποιούνε το ίδιο BRAS?  Κάτι λείπει από το puzzle... 

Ξέρει κανείς αν οι BRAS servers setάρονται και διαχειρίζονται από τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## malakudi

> Επίσης, πως εξηγείται η διαφορά που υπάρχει μεταξύ της 384 και της 512 ή της 1024 αφού χρησιμοποιούνε το ίδιο BRAS? Κάτι λείπει από το puzzle... 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν οι BRAS servers setάρονται και διαχειρίζονται από τον ΟΤΕ;


Είναι 3 διαφορετικές κλάσεις χρηστών και περνάνε από διαφορετικό κανάλι με το δικό τους αποκλειστικό bandwidth. Γι' αυτό μέχρι πρόσφατα το πρόβλημα εμφανιζόταν κυρίως στις 384, μιας που πολύ λίγοι είχαν συνδέσεις 512 ή 1024. Τώρα που οι τιμές πέσανε και αρκετοί κάνανε την αναβάθμιση σε 512 ή 1024 το πρόβλημα αρχίζει να εμφανίζεται και στις άλλες κλάσεις.

Απ' όσο μπορώ να ξέρω τα διαχειρίζεται ο ΟΤΕ αλλά δε μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος.

----------


## rott

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι θα συμφωνούσαν να ξεκινήσουμε μποϋκοταζ στον ΟΤΕ (και πόσοι θα άντεχαν, ειδικά στις περιοχές χωρίς vivodi  :Innocent: ), αλλά είναι μάλλον ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορεί να τους συγκινήσει! Εννοείται ότι κάτι τέτοιο για να πετύχει πρέπει να βγει και στον τύπο (εφημερίδες και εξειδικευμένα περιοδικά)

----------


## nrg_polini

> Δεν ξέρω πόσοι θα συμφωνούσαν να ξεκινήσουμε μποϋκοταζ στον ΟΤΕ (και πόσοι θα άντεχαν, ειδικά στις περιοχές χωρίς vivodi ), αλλά είναι μάλλον ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορεί να τους συγκινήσει! Εννοείται ότι κάτι τέτοιο για να πετύχει πρέπει να βγει και στον τύπο (εφημερίδες και εξειδικευμένα περιοδικά)


Δεν υπαρχει καμια τετοια περιπτωση. Ο Ελληνας διαμαρτυρεται απο τον καναπε, οπως και για τις τιμες του dsl, διαμαρτυρηθηκαμε ενω ειχαμε dsl. Ας εχουμε τη βολη μας, ας κανουμε και τη διαμαρτυρια μας.

----------


## Slay

> Ερώτηση : Και δηλαδή στο FAST INTERNET δεν περιλαμβάνονται τα games κτλ.?
> 
> Όχι....Σαφώς όχι


Παλι καλα που εχουμε και τον ΟΤΕ να μας μαθαινει και 5 πραγματα, το ιντερνετ για τον ΟΤΕ ειναι μονο web ftp mail και irc, νομιζετε οτι τυχαια σας λενε να κατεβασετε κατι απο ελληνικο server για να τσεκαρετε την ταχυτητα σας? εγω το μονο που θα κανω για αυτην την περιπτωση ειναι να κοψω την adsl προσβαση απο τον ΟΤΕ την στιγμη που θα δωσει εναλακτικος στην περιοχη μου, ακομα και αν μεχρι τοτε εχει φτιαξει η κατασταση στον ΟΤΕ, 1,5 χρονο τωρα μας δουλευουν ψιλο γαζι, αλλα πισω εχει η αχλαδα την ουρα.

----------


## PrOzAk

Μάκης, ΕΕΤΤ και ΙΝΚΑ.
Εγω στους 2 τελευταίους έχω στείλει διαμαρτυρία.
Το ίδιο να κάνετε και εσείς...

Κάποτε υπήρχε και στο Βέλγιο ένας "οτε" που ήταν στα ίδια πλαίσια με του δικού μας....
Βγαίνει μια μέρα λοιπόν η κυβέρνηση και λέει ΤΕΛΟΣ.
Τέρμα τα μονοπώλεια δώστε τα κυκλώματά σας και σε άλλους παρόχους και άντε γεία.

Εδώ για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι ακατόρθωτο....Γιατί θα βγει ο Μπαμπάς Σωκράτης και ο πΟΤΕ και θα πουν στο στρουμφάκι(η στον πράσινο) "ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΜOY?" :Whistling:

----------


## globalnoise

Με ποιον τρόπο θα δούμε τον μέγιστο αριθμό πακέτων που σηκώνει η γραμμή μας? Γίνεται με κάποιο πρόγραμμα ή με κάποια εντολή?

----------


## savdown

> Με ποιον τρόπο θα δούμε τον μέγιστο αριθμό πακέτων που σηκώνει η γραμμή μας? Γίνεται με κάποιο πρόγραμμα ή με κάποια εντολή?


 Κατέβασε το All Seeing Eye http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?p=a...icp=1&.intl=us
και πήγαινε tools-->options-->Network-->Auto-Detect

----------


## globalnoise

> Κατέβασε το All Seeing Eye http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?p=a...icp=1&.intl=us
> και πήγαινε tools-->options-->Network-->Auto-Detect


Το έχω αλλά δεν είναι έγκυρο... έχω παρατηρήσει πολλές φορές να ποιάνω περισσότερα πακέτα από αυτά τα οποία αναφέρει...

----------


## trojy

Όσον αφορά τις διαμαρτυρίες στο ΙΝΚΑ, ο δικηγόρος μου πρότεινε να γίνουν πολλές σε όλη την Ελλάδα για να φανεί μία μαζικότητα στο πρόβλημα. Αν δηλαδή έχετε πρόβλημα στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, θα κάνετε την καταγγελία σας στο INKA Ηρακλείου Κρήτης.
Όσοι συζητούν για μαζικές καταγγελίες, θα τους ζητούσα να συντάξουν ένα κείμενο το οποίο θα συζητηθεί και θα συνυπογραφεί η τελική του μορφή από όλους..

Ένα πολύ θετικό νέο, είναι ότι η σύμβαση με τη forthnet για τις υπηρεσίες adsl 1 bill, ενδεχομένως να μην έχει πλήρη ισχύ. Δηλαδή, κάποιοι όροι της σύμβασης πολύ απλά δεν ισχύουν. Τέλος να επιστήσω στην προσοχή σας στο παρακάτω:
*9.4. Η παρούσα σύμβαση διέπεται από το ελληνικό δίκαιο. Ο πελάτης δικαιούται να ζητήσει την επίλυση της διαφοράς από τη FORTHnet, με αίτημα του προς αυτήν. Σε περίπτωση μη επίλυσης της διαφοράς με τον παραπάνω τρόπο, τα μέρη διατηρούν το δικαίωμα να προσφύγουν στα αρμόδια δικαστήρια των Αθηνών ή της κατοικίας του πελάτη.*

Επίσης, @malakudi τα λες πολύ καλά στην εξήγηση σου.
Όσον αφορά το "φιλτράρισμα του forum" για να μαζευτούν τα πιο "ζουμάτα (με ζουμί)" posts, συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω αυτόν τον καιρό. Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να ζητήσουμε απο το www.adslgr.com να μας παραχωρήσει λίγο χώρο στις ιστοσελίδες του για να φιλοξενήσει την περιγραφή του προβλήματος, και πως αυτό μπορεί να εντοπιστεί από τους χρήστες;

----------


## spirosta

Με την εντολή perfmon μπορείς να εισάγεις στα διαγράμματα την εντολή packets recieved/s. την στιγμή που θα έχεις πρόβλημα πχ VoiP το τρέχεις και βλέπεις τα μέγιστα που μπορείς να ποιάσεις. Καπου εδώ μέσα σε αυτό το "μικρό" thread και προς την αρχή υπάρχει ένα gif με οδηγίες.

----------


## spirosta

> Επίσης, @malakudi τα λες πολύ καλά στην εξήγηση σου.
> Όσον αφορά το "φιλτράρισμα του forum" για να μαζευτούν τα πιο "ζουμάτα (με ζουμί)" posts, συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω αυτόν τον καιρό. Μήπως θα μπορούσαμε να ζητήσουμε απο το www.adslgr.com να μας παραχωρήσει λίγο χώρο στις ιστοσελίδες του για να φιλοξενήσει την περιγραφή του προβλήματος, και πως αυτό μπορεί να εντοπιστεί από τους χρήστες;


Πρέπει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Ένα κείμενο να περιγράφει το πρόβλημα. Πως εντοπίζεται. Τι να κάνει ο κοσμάκης (προτάσεις).
Και να γίνει sticky και locked

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Παραπλάνηση καταναλωτή?


Το ConnX είναι πακέτο του ΟΤΕ και όχι της OTEnet...  :Wink: 

To OnDSL kit είναι της OTEnet.

----------


## pyrrhos

> Οχι δεν εχει καμια σχεση, θα ειχε σημασια κατι τετοιο μονο σε συνηκες μη περιορισμου των πακετων, οσο και χαμηλα να πας το MTU δεν αλλαζει απολυτως τιποτα, οπως ειπα και πριν το Maximum μεγεθος δεν σημαινει οτι παντα παιρνεις αυτο το μεγεθος, με MTU 1500 μπορω καλιστα να παρω πακετα τον 1000, 500, 100, 1200 bytes κ.ο.κ , κοιτα για παραδειγμα το τεστ που ειχα κανει πριν ενα χρονο για να μπορεσω να τους πεισω οτι με http based speedtest ΔΕΝ εχεις αξιοπιστη μετρηση (τουλαχιστον στο adsl δυκτιο του ΟΤΕ)[u]
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=10314&page=4
> 
> οπως βλεπεις λοιπον το MTU δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο στον αριθμο των πακετων που παιρνεις.
> 
> EDIT:
> @GeorgeH
> Ο περιορισμος που εχεις δεν ειναι μονο στα UDP πακετα, ειναι σε ολα τα πακετα ανεξαρτητως προτοκολου.


Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς, το MTU είναι max, δηλαδή το πακέτο δεν μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερο απο π.χ. 1492 η οτιδήποτε αλλο εχουμε θέσει ως MTU. Αυτο που λεω εγω όμως ειναι κατι άλλο:
Ακριβώς γιαυτον τον λογο, οτι το MTU είναι το maximum, ενδέχεται το μηχάνημα του ΟΤΕ (οποιοδήποτε είναι αυτό) που κάνει το packet limiting να χρησιμοποιεί το MTU της σύνδεσης ουτως ωστε να κανει το limiting βάσει του ακόλουθου τύπου:
max packet rate = (offered bandwidth) / (MTU size)
το οποίο σημαίνει οτι σημάινει για offered bandwidth = 384 kilobit και MTU = 1492 το max packet rate είναι περιπου 30 το οποίο όντως ισχυει για 384 αλλα επίσης και για τις 512 γραμμές που το packet rate είναι 40. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι λοιπον οτι οταν χρησιμοποιούμε μικρα packets να έχουμε το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεται σαυτό το νήμα αφου μονο με μεγάλα πακέτα επιτυγχάνεται το διαφημιζόμενο bandwidth. Απο τα νούμερα 30 και 40 που βλέπω στα διάφορα posts για γραμμες 384 και 512 αντίστοιχα είναι φανερό οτι κατι τέτοιο συμβαίνει. Το ερώτημά μου είναι όμως εαν το packet limiter χρησιμοποιεί τον διαιρέτη (του παραπάνω τύπου) ισο με το MTU, δηλαδή ως παραμετρο που μπορόμε να αλλάξουμε, η τον θεωρεί standard 1492 οπότε δεν μπουμε να κανουμε και τίποτε; Εάν λοιπόν ισχύει οτι ο διαιρέτης είναι παράμετρος, αλλάζοντάς το δεν αλλάζουμε το bandwidth (βασει του παραπανω τύπου παραμένει το ίδιο) αλλα το μόνο το packet rate. 
Θα μπορούσε λοιπον κάποιος να κανει το τεστ του psychakias με μικροτερο MTU size μπας και γίνει κανα θαύμα και ανέβει το pps? Εγω δυστυχως δεν εχω ακομη καταφέρει να βρώ πως να αλλάξω το MTU στο jetspeed520i...

----------


## frap

> Θα μπορούσε λοιπον κάποιος να κανει το τεστ του psychakias με μικροτερο MTU size μπας και γίνει κανα θαύμα και ανέβει το pps? Εγω δυστυχως δεν εχω ακομη καταφέρει να βρώ πως να αλλάξω το MTU στο jetspeed520i...


Το MTU δεν είναι κάτι που ορίζεται στην εφαρμογή αλλά είναι ενγενές στο interface που χρησιμοποιείται από σημείο προς σημείο.

Από τη στιγμή που το πρόβλημα είναι στο downstream, στο jetspeed θα δοκιμάσεις να μειώσεις το *MRU* και όχι το MTU, ώστε ο εξοπλισμός από την άλλη μεριά να το δει και να στέλνει μικρότερα πακέτα (στο link layer, όχι IP).

Δεν νομίζω πως θα πετύχεις μεγαλύτερο pps έτσι (καλά θα ήτανε)
Αλλά σίγουρα θα χειροτερέψεις την συνολική απόδοση της σύνδεσής σου...

----------


## PopManiac

> Κάποτε υπήρχε και στο Βέλγιο ένας "οτε" που ήταν στα ίδια πλαίσια με του δικού μας....
> Βγαίνει μια μέρα λοιπόν η κυβέρνηση και λέει ΤΕΛΟΣ.
> Τέρμα τα μονοπώλεια δώστε τα κυκλώματά σας και σε άλλους παρόχους και άντε γεία.


 :Offtopic:  Λέγεται Belgacom και δυστυχώς ζει και βασιλεύει και τους καταναλωτές δυναστεύει..... Όχι στα χάλια του πΟΤΕ, αλλά το παλεύει, δεν μπορώ να πω :Twisted Evil: 

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι, μακριά από τα τεχνικά τα οποία δεν τα ξέρω αλλά βλέπω πολλά άξια μέλη εδώ που τα συζητούν...

Γιατί να μην οργανώσετε μια μαζική αποστολή e-mail / fax διαμαρτυριών για το θέμα κάποια συγκεκριμένη μέρα; Φανταστείτε να λάβει ο ΟΤΕ 100-200 (μακάρι 1000) επιστολές και μετά το κοινοποιείτε και σε ΜΜΕ. Δεν μπορεί, κάποιος θα δώσει δημοσιότητα...

----------


## Slay

> Εάν λοιπόν ισχύει οτι ο διαιρέτης είναι παράμετρος, αλλάζοντάς το δεν αλλάζουμε το bandwidth (βασει του παραπανω τύπου παραμένει το ίδιο) αλλα το μόνο το packet rate. 
> Θα μπορούσε λοιπον κάποιος να κανει το τεστ του psychakias με μικροτερο MTU size μπας και γίνει κανα θαύμα και ανέβει το pps? Εγω δυστυχως δεν εχω ακομη καταφέρει να βρώ πως να αλλάξω το MTU στο jetspeed520i...


Σου απαντησα ηδη αλλα μαλλον δεν το προσεξες, το εχω κανει ηδη αυτο το τεστ πριν ενα χρονο, κοιτα αποτελεσματα

_  Τι εκανα? αλλαξα το MTU στο PPPoE των Win αρχικα απο 1480bytes που ειναι to default στα 1492, και κατεβασα  απο το www.tucows.gr τον firefox (ακομα τον 0.9.3 εχουν οι αχρηστοι) καθε που φορα που τον κατεβαζα εκανα και ενα clear cache.
 Πρωτη μετρηση λοιπον με MTU 1492 bytes 24 packets/sec 33kb/sec ταχυτητα.
 Δευτερη μετρηση με MTU 1000 bytes 24,7 packets/sec 22,5kb/sec ταχυτητα.
 Tριτη και φαρμακερη με ΜΤU 500 bytes 25,3 packets/sec 11,2kb/sec ταχυτητα._

Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι δεν χρησιμοποιησα το perfmon για να μετρησω τα πακετα αλλα την εντολη netstat -s -p ip 60 , επι της ουσιας δηλαδη καμια διαφορα στην μετρηση

----------


## kostas_pav

> Με την εντολή perfmon μπορείς να εισάγεις στα διαγράμματα την εντολή packets recieved/s. την στιγμή που θα έχεις πρόβλημα πχ VoiP το τρέχεις και βλέπεις τα μέγιστα που μπορείς να ποιάσεις. Καπου εδώ μέσα σε αυτό το "μικρό" thread και προς την αρχή υπάρχει ένα gif με οδηγίες.


Και είναι για Αγγλικά Windows XP! Εγω που έχω ελληνικά???

Δεν βρίσκω αντίστοιχες ελληνικές επιλογές!

----------


## spirosta

http://www.psyxakias.com/adslgr/pps-tutorial.gif

----------


## El-Greco

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, βρίσκομαι Ηράκλειο Κρήτης και no online gaming, όπως και άθλιο VoipBuster το οποίο απλά το έβαλα να το δοκιμάσω (δεν ήξερα για τον χρονικό περιορισμό του ενός λεπτού αν δεν έχεις προαγοράσει έστω 5 ευρώ...). Η γραμμή μου είναι 384/128.

Η ερώτησή μου είναι... θα είχε όφελος να ανέβω σε ταχύτητα γραμμής ή δεν θα είχε αποτέλεσμα... Να βάλω 512 ή ακόμα και 1024 ή απλά θα ταΐσω τον ΟΤΕ;

Και ξέχασα να σας πω το βασικό... με χρήση του Yahoo - All Seeing Eye και του test που αυτό παρέχει, μέτρησα 12 ολόκληρα packets ανά λεπτό παρακαλώ; Τρισαθλιότατο;...

----------


## RoadHog

Μήπως θα μπορούσε να μου πει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ πόσα πακέτα λήψης/δευτερόλεπτο πρέπει να λαμβάνει κανονικά κανείς σε γραμμή 384/128; (Μέση και Μέγιστη τιμή)

Από το απόγευμα μέχρι και τώρα όταν μιλάω στο VoIPΒuster τα pings βρίσκονται στα 30-40ms, ενώ μπορώ να σερφάρω και συγχρόνως να χρησιμποιώ το Azureus (αλλά τα Pings είναι ~2500ms).

Με το performance monitor το μέγιστο που έπιασα ήταν ~50πακέτα λήψης/sec ενώ η μέση τιμή ήταν ~30 πακέτα λήψης/sec.

----------


## spirosta

Αν η μέση τιμή ήταν τα 30πακέτα τότε έχεις πρόβλημα έπρεπε με voip buster να ηταν σχεδόν σταθερά 50

----------


## rott

Υπάρχει ελπίδα!

Μόλις βρήκα στο γραμματοκιβώτιό μου (στις 3 το βράδυ με έπιασε φαγούρα να το κοιτάξω  :Rolling Eyes:  ) πρωτοκολλημένη επιστολή από την Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή, όπου μου κοινοποιούν ότι περιμένουν απάντηση εντός 10 ημερών από ΟΤΕ και ΕΕΤΤ για τα παραπονά μου! (Η επιστολή που είχα στείλει είναι μερικά χιλιόμετρα πιο πάνω στο thread)
Επιτέλους κάτι κινείται!

----------


## trojy

> Η ερώτησή μου είναι... θα είχε όφελος να ανέβω σε ταχύτητα γραμμής ή δεν θα είχε αποτέλεσμα... Να βάλω 512 ή ακόμα και 1024 ή απλά θα ταΐσω τον ΟΤΕ;


Είμαι με 512, είμαι στο κέντρο Αριάδνης... και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ εντάξει..

----------


## aeon

> Πρέπει να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
> Ένα κείμενο να περιγράφει το πρόβλημα. Πως εντοπίζεται. Τι να κάνει ο κοσμάκης (προτάσεις).
> Και να γίνει sticky και locked


 Λοιπόν θέλω να προτείνω κάτι σχετικά με αυτό (λάθος thread ίσως...)
Εκτώς του ότι δεν είναι εύκολο να βρούμε το ζουμί στα μηνύματα ενός μεγάλου thread, ακόμα κι αν είναι sticky, και όπως και να το κάνουμε ένα φόρουμ δεν είναι και ο καταλληλότερος τρόπος να διαβάζουμε FAQs και HOWTOs, καλό θα ήταν να φτιάχναμε ένα wiki γι'αυτό το σκοπό.

Δείτε για παράδειγμα αυτό το φόρουμ
http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php
και το wiki που το συνοδεύει
http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/

Υπάρχει πολλή γνώση εδώ μέσα και υπάρχουν και πολλοί που είναι πρόθυμοι να τη μοιραστούν αλλά φαίνεται να πηγαίνει χαμένη μέσα στις συζητήσεις ενός φόρουμ.

Wha d y all think?

----------


## aeon

> Παλι καλα που εχουμε και τον ΟΤΕ να μας μαθαινει και 5 πραγματα, το ιντερνετ για τον ΟΤΕ ειναι μονο web ftp mail και irc, νομιζετε οτι τυχαια σας λενε να κατεβασετε κατι απο ελληνικο server για να τσεκαρετε την ταχυτητα σας? εγω το μονο που θα κανω για αυτην την περιπτωση ειναι να κοψω την adsl προσβαση απο τον ΟΤΕ την στιγμη που θα δωσει εναλακτικος στην περιοχη μου, ακομα και αν μεχρι τοτε εχει φτιαξει η κατασταση στον ΟΤΕ, 1,5 χρονο τωρα μας δουλευουν ψιλο γαζι, αλλα πισω εχει η αχλαδα την ουρα.


Ακριβως. Το πρόβλημα είναι στη φιλοσοφία και στην αντίληψη περί του θέματος αυτών των δημοσιουπαλληλογραφειοκρατών που τους έχουν αναθέσει δουλειά που σίγουρα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ενδιαφέροντά τους. Αυτό που γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά οι κκ διευθυντές και υπεύθυνοι στον οτε είναι να χτυπάνε τη σφραγίδα τους και να ΟΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. Στο "FAST INTERNET" όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνει το "fast". Το θέμα λοιπόν τώρα το γύρισαν στο τι σημαίνει το "internet". Ας ανοίξουν κανένα λεξικό (ας είναι και 15 χρονών έκδοση, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στην έννοια του όρου όλο αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα) και ας μάθουν τουλάχιστον ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ αυτό που επαγγέλονται. :Evil: 
Αρμόδιοι σίγουρα δεν είναι για να ορίσουν τον όρο "internet", αλλά βλέπετε μπορούν να το κάνουν γιατί τους το επιτρέπει η θέση ισχύος και το μονοπώλιό τους στις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές.

Να επενδύσουμε μαζικά, ότι μπορεί ο καθένας στη vivodi, ή σε όποιον παροχέα έχει πρόθεση να εγκαταστήσει δικά το καλώδια, αυτό μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

Άν δεν είμαστε χαρακτήρες αρκετά δυνατοί για να κόψουμε την dsl γραμμή του οτε  :Embarassed:  τουλάχιστον ας κόψουμε ότι άλλες υπηρεσίες μπορούμε (σταθερή-κινητή τηλεφωνία και ότι άλλο έχουν)

Όπως όλα τα μονοπώλια, έτσι και ο καλός ο ΟΤΕΣ μας είδικά όσον αφορά την παροχή internet έχει γίνει ένα τεράστιο καρκίνωμα που συνεχώς μεγαλώνει και μας τρώει και εμείς μή μπορώντας να κάνουμε αλλιώς  :Embarassed:  εξακολουθούμε να του δίνουμε τροφή.
Κόψτε το το γαμ***νο και πετάξτε το recycle bin!!!!!!

----------


## kostas_pav

> Ακριβως. Το πρόβλημα είναι στη φιλοσοφία και στην αντίληψη περί του θέματος αυτών των δημοσιουπαλληλογραφειοκρατών που τους έχουν αναθέσει δουλειά που σίγουρα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ενδιαφέροντά τους. Αυτό που γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά οι κκ διευθυντές και υπεύθυνοι στον οτε είναι να χτυπάνε τη σφραγίδα τους και να ΟΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. Στο "FAST INTERNET" όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνει το "fast". Το θέμα λοιπόν τώρα το γύρισαν στο τι σημαίνει το "internet". Ας ανοίξουν κανένα λεξικό (ας είναι και 15 χρονών έκδοση, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στην έννοια του όρου όλο αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα) και ας μάθουν τουλάχιστον ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ αυτό που επαγγέλονται.
> Αρμόδιοι σίγουρα δεν είναι για να ορίσουν τον όρο "internet", αλλά βλέπετε μπορούν να το κάνουν γιατί τους το επιτρέπει η θέση ισχύος και το μονοπώλιό τους στις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές.
> 
> Να επενδύσουμε μαζικά, ότι μπορεί ο καθένας στη vivodi, ή σε όποιον παροχέα έχει πρόθεση να εγκαταστήσει δικά το καλώδια, αυτό μπορούμε να κάνουμε.
> 
> Άν δεν είμαστε χαρακτήρες αρκετά δυνατοί για να κόψουμε την dsl γραμμή του οτε  τουλάχιστον ας κόψουμε ότι άλλες υπηρεσίες μπορούμε (σταθερή-κινητή τηλεφωνία και ότι άλλο έχουν)
> 
> Όπως όλα τα μονοπώλια, έτσι και ο καλός ο ΟΤΕΣ μας είδικά όσον αφορά την παροχή internet έχει γίνει ένα τεράστιο καρκίνωμα που συνεχώς μεγαλώνει και μας τρώει και εμείς μή μπορώντας να κάνουμε αλλιώς  εξακολουθούμε να του δίνουμε τροφή.
> Κόψτε το το γαμ***νο και πετάξτε το recycle bin!!!!!!


Εσύ το έκανες;

----------


## aeon

> Εσύ το έκανες;


Οχι. Το λέω μόνο για να το κάνουν οι άλλοι...
Σοβαρά τωρα. Τηλέφωνο δεν πληρώνω στον οτε εδώ και 2 χρονια σχεδόν. Για dsl δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. Η vivodi δεν καλύπτει την περιοχή μου. Και δυστυχώς όταν είχα πάρει τηλ στη vivodi πριν αρκετό καιρό, μου είπαν ότι δεν σκοπεύουν να επεκτείνουν το δίκτυο προς τα εδώ (Νέα Σμύρνη).

----------


## PrOzAk

> Ακριβως. Το πρόβλημα είναι στη φιλοσοφία και στην αντίληψη περί του θέματος αυτών των δημοσιουπαλληλογραφειοκρατών που τους έχουν αναθέσει δουλειά που σίγουρα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ενδιαφέροντά τους. Αυτό που γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά οι κκ διευθυντές και υπεύθυνοι στον οτε είναι να χτυπάνε τη σφραγίδα τους και να ΟΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. Στο "FAST INTERNET" όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνει το "fast". Το θέμα λοιπόν τώρα το γύρισαν στο τι σημαίνει το "internet". Ας ανοίξουν κανένα λεξικό (ας είναι και 15 χρονών έκδοση, δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στην έννοια του όρου όλο αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα) και ας μάθουν τουλάχιστον ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ αυτό που επαγγέλονται.
> Αρμόδιοι σίγουρα δεν είναι για να ορίσουν τον όρο "internet", αλλά βλέπετε μπορούν να το κάνουν γιατί τους το επιτρέπει η θέση ισχύος και το μονοπώλιό τους στις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές.
> 
> Να επενδύσουμε μαζικά, ότι μπορεί ο καθένας στη vivodi, ή σε όποιον παροχέα έχει πρόθεση να εγκαταστήσει δικά το καλώδια, αυτό μπορούμε να κάνουμε.
> 
> Αν δεν είμαστε χαρακτήρες αρκετά δυνατοί για να κόψουμε την dsl γραμμή του οτε  τουλάχιστον ας κόψουμε ότι άλλες υπηρεσίες μπορούμε (σταθερή-κινητή τηλεφωνία και ότι άλλο έχουν)
> 
> Όπως όλα τα μονοπώλια, έτσι και ο καλός ο ΟΤΕΣ μας είδικά όσον αφορά την παροχή internet έχει γίνει ένα τεράστιο καρκίνωμα που συνεχώς μεγαλώνει και μας τρώει και εμείς μή μπορώντας να κάνουμε αλλιώς  εξακολουθούμε να του δίνουμε τροφή.
> Κόψτε το το γαμ***νο και πετάξτε το recycle bin!!!!!!


Well said...

Επίσης δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν ούτε σκέτη γραμμή ιντερνετ.
Σε δεσμεύουν να έχεις και τηλέφωνο για να τα παίρνουν καλά.
Μετατροπές απο ISDN σε PSTN 35 ευρώ...(για ένα κλικ)
Πάγεια για φραγή(Σου λέει γιατί ρε φιλαράκι να βάλεις φραγή?Για να χάνουμε φράγκα?Επειδή δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τον ευατό σου? ΟΚ. Δίνε μας 3 ευρώ πάγειο εξτρα για να πέρνουμε και εμείς κάτι)
Είναι και μια υπηρεσία που κοιτάει για τα dialers αλλά σε ειδοποιούν μετα τα 1000€(για να βγάλουν και εδώ κάτι.
Να ναι καλά και οι Ολυμπιακοί για την dsl...γιατί...Καλά φράγκα έδινε η ISDN και PSTN  με χρονοχρεώσεις.
Τώρα τσίμπα κόφτες στην dsl.

----------


## El-Greco

> Είμαι με 512, είμαι στο κέντρο Αριάδνης... και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ εντάξει..


ωωωωχ... υποψιάζομαι πως είμαι στο ίδιο κέντρο φίλε trojy... (2810314***). Πριν δω τα εδώ Post, είχα πάρει τον ΟΤΕ να δηλώσω βλάβη. Μου είχαν πει ότι η γραμμή μου είναι άψογη και ότι μετάβαση στο χώρο μου σίγουρα θα κρινόταν άσκοπη και απλά θα χρεωνόμουν το πενηντάρικο...

Αχ καλή μου Vivodi... ήμουν Αθήνα με γραμμή vivodi, ποτέ δεν είχα προβλήματα... τώρα, απλά πρέπει να επαφίεμαι στο φιλότιμου του κάθε υπαλλήλου του ΟΤΕ.

Πάντως, είχα στείλει mail που να περιγράφει στην ουσία το πρόβλημα (αφού από εδώ έμαθα τι τελικά φταίει για το πρόβλημά μου) γιατί μέχρι πρόσφατα δεν ήξερα να τους πω στην ουσία τι μου φταίει. Για να δούμε τώρα που τους είπα για τα πακέτα...

----------


## sdikr

> Well said...
> 
> Επίσης δεν μπορούν να προσφέρουν ούτε σκέτη γραμμή ιντερνετ.
> Σε δεσμεύουν να έχεις και τηλέφωνο για να τα παίρνουν καλά.
> Μετατροπές απο ISDN σε PSTN 35 ευρώ...(για ένα κλικ)
> Πάγεια για φραγή(Σου λέει γιατί ρε φιλαράκι να βάλεις φραγή?Για να χάνουμε φράγκα?Επειδή δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τον ευατό σου? ΟΚ. Δίνε μας 3 ευρώ πάγειο εξτρα για να πέρνουμε και εμείς κάτι)
> Είναι και μια υπηρεσία που κοιτάει για τα dialers αλλά σε ειδοποιούν μετα τα 1000€(για να βγάλουν και εδώ κάτι.
> Να ναι καλά και οι Ολυμπιακοί για την dsl...γιατί...Καλά φράγκα έδινε η ISDN και PSTN  με χρονοχρεώσεις.
> Τώρα τσίμπα κόφτες στην dsl.


Μα καλά μόνο αυτά;
τιποτα άλλο να μην ζητήσουμε;

Νομίζω οτι χάνετε το νοήμα του νήματος

----------


## Navigator

Δεν θα βρούμε λύση άμεσα γιατι ο ΟΤΕΣ (sic) εφαρμόζει αυτό που τον συνφέρει το γνωστό   ΣΤΟΥ ΚΟΥΦΟΥ ΤΗ ΠΟΡΤΑ...
Μόνο αν ψηφιστεί-εφαρμοστεί γρήγορα το νέο νομοσχέδιο θα ξεφύγουμε από τα σαγόνια του αγαπητού μας ΟΤΕ

----------


## delis7

Μετά από άπειρα τηλεφωνήματα στο 121,1242 και γνωστοποίηση του προβλήματος (λες και δεν το ξέρουνε )μια πρωία με περνούν τηλέφωνο από το BBRAS όπου καταλήγει η γραμμή μου.

Μιλάω με έναν πολύ ευγενικό κύριο και αφού του εξηγώ ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει (pps,udp,tcp,κτλ) μου λέει ότι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει QoS στον BBRAS και ότι τα πακέτα ακουλουθούν πολιτική ουράς.

Μου εξήγησε ότι το πρόβλημα λύνεται μονο με αναβάθμιση bandwith μεταξύ bras-dslam και αυτό προσωρινά μέχρι να μπούνε νέοι χρηστες στο dslam και το πρόβλημα να ξαναεμφανισθεί.

Τότε(τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου)ήμουν σε 512/128 γραμμή και είχα πάντα 25~30 pps αλλα στο dslam που είμαι ήταν μονο 7 χρηστες με 512 και με την αναβάθμιση που αιτήθηκε και έγινε αυθημερόν έφτασα τα 80~110 pps. :Thumb Dup: 

Από τότε η χρηστες 512/128 στο dslam μου έχουν γίνει 64 και μιλώντας με τον ίδιο ευγενικό κύριο έχουμε καταφέρει αναβάθμιση του bandwith 3 φορες (με το σταγονόμετρο το δίνουν? :Thumbdown0: ) η τελευταία έγινε την παρασκευή το απόγευμα και ευτυχώς ακόμα έχω 80~110 pps. :Thumb Dup: 

Aποψη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να απαιτήσετε στο 121 να επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας τεχνικός από τον BRAS που καταλήγει η γραμμή σας γιατί εκεί είναι αποδεδειγμένα πλέον το πρόβλημα και να του εξηγήσετε το πρόβλημα όσο πιο καλά μπορείτε (αν και το ξέρουν όλοι πλέον).

Προετοιμαστείτε ψυχολογικά να ακούσετε παραμυθια για VOIP και multicasting υπηρεσίες που δεν υποστηρίζονται από τον οτε,αλλα εσείς να επιμένετε ότι δεν κάνετε τέτοια χρήση αλλα remote desktop και online games που ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΊΖΟΝΤΑΙ (ειδικά το remote desktop) και μαζί με την αναβάθμιση του bandwith θα έρθει και το VOIP :Thumbsup1:  :Thumbsup1: 


 Ζητάω συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές post μου αλλα ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάποιους όπως και εσείς βοηθήσατε εμενα να λύσω το κοινό μας πρόβλημα μέσα από τις γνώσεις που έχω αποκόμιση από εδώ μέσα και μπορώ να αποκρούσω τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ και τελικά να κάνω την δουλειά μου.

PS.Ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση από την ΕΕΤΤ post#554.Μόλις λάβω απάντηση θα κοινοποιήσω όπως έχω υποσχεθεί το mail εδώ.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Μετά από άπειρα τηλεφωνήματα στο 121,1242 και γνωστοποίηση του προβλήματος (λες και δεν το ξέρουνε )μια πρωία με περνούν τηλέφωνο από το BBRAS όπου καταλήγει η γραμμή μου.
> 
> Μιλάω με έναν πολύ ευγενικό κύριο και αφού του εξηγώ ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει (pps,udp,tcp,κτλ) μου λέει ότι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει QoS στον BBRAS και ότι τα πακέτα ακουλουθούν πολιτική ουράς.
> 
> Μου εξήγησε ότι το πρόβλημα λύνεται μονο με αναβάθμιση bandwith μεταξύ bras-dslam και αυτό προσωρινά μέχρι να μπούνε νέοι χρηστες στο dslam και το πρόβλημα να ξαναεμφανισθεί.
> 
> Τότε(τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου)ήμουν σε 512/128 γραμμή και είχα πάντα 25~30 pps αλλα στο dslam που είμαι ήταν μονο 7 χρηστες με 512 και με την αναβάθμιση που αιτήθηκε και έγινε αυθημερόν έφτασα τα 80~110 pps.
> 
> Από τότε η χρηστες 512/128 στο dslam μου έχουν γίνει 64 και μιλώντας με τον ίδιο ευγενικό κύριο έχουμε καταφέρει αναβάθμιση του bandwith 3 φορες (με το σταγονόμετρο το δίνουν?) η τελευταία έγινε την παρασκευή το απόγευμα και ευτυχώς ακόμα έχω 80~110 pps.
> ...


Δωρεάν αναβάθμηση σου έκαναν με το ίδιο πάγιο της 384??????

(Εγώ έχω 1bill από τη Forthnet και δεν κάνουν τίποτα οι τεχνικοί τους!)

----------


## trojy

> ωωωωχ... υποψιάζομαι πως είμαι στο ίδιο κέντρο φίλε trojy... (2810314***). Πριν δω τα εδώ Post, είχα πάρει τον ΟΤΕ να δηλώσω βλάβη. Μου είχαν πει ότι η γραμμή μου είναι άψογη και ότι μετάβαση στο χώρο μου σίγουρα θα κρινόταν άσκοπη και απλά θα χρεωνόμουν το πενηντάρικο...


Μια χαρά την ξέρουν την βλάβη... Αυτή είναι η μόνη απειλή τους. Αν έχεις σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ, στείλε τους ένα fax που να τους περιγράφεις αναλυτικά το πρόβλημα, και να τους λες ότι δεν θέλεις να έρθει κανένας στο σπίτι σου γιατί είναι γενικότερο.




> Αχ καλή μου Vivodi... ήμουν Αθήνα με γραμμή vivodi, ποτέ δεν είχα προβλήματα... τώρα, απλά πρέπει να επαφίεμαι στο φιλότιμου του κάθε υπαλλήλου του ΟΤΕ.


Η περιοχή μας καλύπτεται από τη vivodi στο full. Θα περίμενα ο ΟΤΕ και μόνο από τον ανταγωνισμό να παρέχει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Μάλλον θέλει να ξεφορτώσει τις γραμμές...και τους πελάτες του.

----------


## NoDsl

> Δωρεάν αναβάθμηση σου έκαναν με το ίδιο πάγιο της 384??????
> 
> (Εγώ έχω 1bill από τη Forthnet και δεν κάνουν τίποτα οι τεχνικοί τους!)


Εννοεί πως έκανα αναβάθμιση στο φάσμα των 512 που βρίσκεται...

ε ρε μαμω τα πινακάκια τους BW/χρηστες_κλάσης

----------


## trojy

> Μετά από άπειρα τηλεφωνήματα στο 121,1242 και γνωστοποίηση του προβλήματος (λες και δεν το ξέρουνε )μια πρωία με περνούν τηλέφωνο από το BBRAS όπου καταλήγει η γραμμή μου.
> Μου εξήγησε ότι το πρόβλημα λύνεται μονο με αναβάθμιση bandwith μεταξύ bras-dslam και αυτό προσωρινά μέχρι να μπούνε νέοι χρηστες στο dslam και το πρόβλημα να ξαναεμφανισθεί.


Αυτό θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν το είχες εγγράφως. Δεν έχει ο ΟΤΕ, αυτό το δικαίωμα. Για την ακρίβεια, από την ελληνική νομοθεσία (στην οποία υπάγονται όλες οι συμβάσεις παροχέων δικτύου) έχει την υποχρέωση να γνωρίζεις ως χρήστης τα πάντα. 

Επίσης, μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να καταγραφούν ποιες περιοχές έχουν "μπουκώσει κατά ΟΤΕ" , ώστε να ξέρουν και οι νέοι πελάτες ότι δεν πρέπει να αγοράζουν υπηρεσίες για εκείνα τα κέντρα ;

----------


## NoDsl

> Αυτό θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν το είχες εγγράφως. Δεν έχει ο ΟΤΕ, αυτό το δικαίωμα. Για την ακρίβεια, από την ελληνική νομοθεσία (στην οποία υπάγονται όλες οι συμβάσεις παροχέων δικτύου) έχει την υποχρέωση να γνωρίζεις ως χρήστης τα πάντα. 
> 
> Επίσης, μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να καταγραφούν ποιες περιοχές έχουν "μπουκώσει κατά ΟΤΕ" , ώστε να ξέρουν και οι νέοι πελάτες ότι δεν πρέπει να αγοράζουν υπηρεσίες για εκείνα τα κέντρα ;



Ρε συ trojy για το πως λειτουργεί μια επιχείρηση δεν λογοδωτεί σε κανένα εφόσον είναι ιδιωτική(Γιατί μηπως στην Ελλάδα λογοδωτεί καμιά δημόσια? τεσπα...). Τώρα αν το προιόν που παρέχει δεν σου κάνει ΜΗν το παίρνεις δεν σε αναγκάζει κανείς .Δηλαδή έτσι να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο. 
Εντωμεταξύ φωνάζουμε για το πάγιο κλπ στις dsl (Σωστά αυτά που λέμε δεν λέω) αλλά κάτι μλκσμένα πάγια που πλερόνουμε σε ΔΕι, ΔΕΥΑΙ, ΕΡΤ(!!!!!!!) και το 500ρικο στα Κινητά δεν μας πειράζει? Αλλά πάλι πλερόνουμε σαν τα  Μ0ΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ

----------


## trojy

> Ρε συ trojy για το πως λειτουργεί μια επιχείρηση δεν λογοδωτεί σε κανένα εφόσον είναι ιδιωτική(Γιατί μηπως στην Ελλάδα λογοδωτεί καμιά δημόσια? τεσπα...). Τώρα αν το προιόν που παρέχει δεν σου κάνει ΜΗν το παίρνεις δεν σε αναγκάζει κανείς .Δηλαδή έτσι να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο.


Μήπως είδες να γράφω κάτι διαφορετικό; Δεν ξέρω ποιανού στραβού είναι το δίκιο, απλά γνωρίζω ότι έχω κάποια δικαιώματα που μπορώ να διεκδικήσω. Επίσης, όλοι όσοι αγοράζουν μία υπηρεσία θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν για αυτά τα νέα features που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ.


Το ερώτημα είναι απλό, μήπως πρέπει να μαζέψουμε σε μία λίστα τα προβληματικά κέντρα ώστε να ξέρουν που ΔΕΝ πρέπει να πηγαίνουν οι χρήστες; Το adslgr.com έχει τόσους χρήστες που μπορούν κάλλιστα να εντοπίζουν τα προβλήματα και να ενημερώνουν για την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που τους παρέχεται.

----------


## PrOzAk

> Μετά από άπειρα τηλεφωνήματα στο 121,1242 και γνωστοποίηση του προβλήματος (λες και δεν το ξέρουνε )μια πρωία με περνούν τηλέφωνο από το BBRAS όπου καταλήγει η γραμμή μου.
> 
> Μιλάω με έναν πολύ ευγενικό κύριο και αφού του εξηγώ ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει (pps,udp,tcp,κτλ) μου λέει ότι δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει QoS στον BBRAS και ότι τα πακέτα ακουλουθούν πολιτική ουράς.
> 
> Μου εξήγησε ότι το πρόβλημα λύνεται μονο με αναβάθμιση bandwith μεταξύ bras-dslam και αυτό προσωρινά μέχρι να μπούνε νέοι χρηστες στο dslam και το πρόβλημα να ξαναεμφανισθεί.
> 
> Τότε(τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου)ήμουν σε 512/128 γραμμή και είχα πάντα 25~30 pps αλλα στο dslam που είμαι ήταν μονο 7 χρηστες με 512 και με την αναβάθμιση που αιτήθηκε και έγινε αυθημερόν έφτασα τα 80~110 pps.
> 
> Από τότε η χρηστες 512/128 στο dslam μου έχουν γίνει 64 και μιλώντας με τον ίδιο ευγενικό κύριο έχουμε καταφέρει αναβάθμιση του bandwith 3 φορες (με το σταγονόμετρο το δίνουν?) η τελευταία έγινε την παρασκευή το απόγευμα και ευτυχώς ακόμα έχω 80~110 pps.
> ...


Εγώ από την πρώτη μέρα που εγκαταστήσανε το DSLam στην περιοχή μου μέχρι σήμερα έχω <30pps.
Όταν πήγα στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου, μου το φέραν σαν πλεονέκτημα το ότι είμαι σε ενα DSLam εύρους 2mbit και ότι είμαστε μονάχα 4 χρήστες.Φαντάσου να ήμουν με 64....

----------


## ntsili

Με δεδομένο ότι το packet rate είναι σχεδόν σταθερό (για τους λόγους που αναφέρουμε), 
υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανεβεί το bandwidth αν ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΟΥΜΕ τα πακέτα, ή αυτόματα 
θα έχουμε μείωση των packets/sec, ώστε ΠΑΛΙ να πιάνουμε την ίδια (μειωμένη) 
ταχύτητα που πιάναμε πριν??
Σίγουρα, αυτό που λέω (μεγάλωμα των packs) θα δημιουργεί προβλήματα στο VoIp, 
αφού εκεί χρειάζονται μικρά πακέτα, απλά ρωτάω καθαρά σε επίπεδο bandwidth

----------


## PrOzAk

Καθώς συλλογιζόμουν από τα νεύρα μου ανέλυσα αυτά που μου είχε πει ο Κος χ(υπεύθηνος xDSL από τον ΟΤΕ) ότι θα μπουν άλλα DSLams για games - voip κτλ.
Μου φάνηκε σαν να άφησε υπονοούμενο ότι θα βγουν σαν διαφορετικό πακέτο οι υπηρεσίες αυτές.... (DSL για games με κόφτη στα downloads? Ή το DSL2 με 200€ πάγειο? Γιατί όπως γνωρίζουμε το πάγειο του 1mbit είναι αλητεία...) 
Δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου απίθανο πια...Αλλωστε πως θα αποσβέσουν το δίκτυο DSL? Και από'τι φαίνεται μάλλον θα βγει αληθινό...

----------


## Slay

Ωρες ωρες αναριωτιεμαι αν διαβαζετε καν τι γραφουμε σε αυτο το thread, οχι αν μεγαλωσεις τα πακετα (http, ftp) δεν εχεις πτωση του Packet rate , και αρα εχεις μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα, αλλα ΔΕΝ μπορεις κατα βουληση να βαζεις οτι packet size θες σε καθε εφαρμογη, ακομα και αν ειχες το source και τις γνωσεις για να κανεις τις απαραιτητες αλλαγες στον κωδικα για να κανεις κατι τετοιο, θα επρεπε και ο αλλος απεναντι να ειχε το ιδιο πειραγμενο προγραμμα με σενα για να δουλεψει κατι τετοιο, υπαρχουν λογοι που πολλες εφαρμογες χρησιμοποιουν πολλα μικρα πακετα, ο μονος τροπος που ισως να δουλευε ειναι να εχεις ενα μηχανημα σε μονιμη γραμμη (ειτε σε καλη DSL ειτε σε leased line) και να βαζεις αυτο να τρεχει τις εφαρμογες σου και μετα να κανεις εσυ ενα vpn με tunneling ωστε να μεγιστοποιησεις το packet size αλλα και παλι αυτο δεν ειναι βεβαιο οτι θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει σε ολες τις εφαρμογες.

----------


## ntsili

Ok, με κάλυψες... (το thread είναι τεράστιο & κάνω ότι μπορώ για να το διαβάσω όλο)

----------


## PrOzAk

Μήπως ήρθε καιρός να ξεκινήσουμε κάτι μαζικό?
Αρκετά δεν γράψαμε σε αυτό το thread?
Υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίζουμε να πολυλογούμε για κάτι που είναι γεγονός και αποδεδειγμένο?

----------


## dkounal

Eαν είχατε αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο να γραψετε μια επιστολή αντι αυτα με τα οποία γεμιζετε αυτο το thread και σπαταλάτε το χρόνο σας θα ήταν καλύτερα για όλους.
Tα DSLAM για τα οποία ακούτε είναι IP DSLAMs και θα επιτρέψουν να χρεώσει μερικές υπηρεσίες ακόμη ο ΟΤΕ. Είχαν γίνει ανάλογες προτάσεις και πριν το πιλοτικό αλλά τελικά προτιμήθηκαν τα υπάρχοντα.

----------


## ntsili

Για τί είδους υπηρεσίες μιλάς? Εννοείς και αυτές που αναφέρει ο PrOzAk ??

----------


## Navigator

Πρέπει να βρούμε ενα αξιοπιστο τρόπο μέτρησης του προβλήματος για να γίνει παράθεση στη επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας.

----------


## del_gr

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος αλλα σκέφτομαι να στείλω ενα email και να ενημερώσω το skype, το voipbuster κ.α. Ισως μια εταιρία , αν ενδιαφερθεί , να μπορεί να πιέσει περισσότερο τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## PrOzAk

Τι συμφεροντα εχει το skype και το καθε skype για να κανει τετοιο πραγμα?
Και ποσο πιστευεις να συγκινηθει ο ΟΤΕ με αυτους?(ανταγωνιστες λεγονται?)

----------


## cosmos

Ήμουν γενικά πολύ ικανοποιημένος με τη σύνδεσή μου. Tellas 384, γραμμή από ΟΤΕ. Βρίσκομαι στην Κατερίνη και απολάμβανα μία εξαιρετική γραμμή, d/l- και latency-wise (παρά 1-2 σκαμπανεβάσματα με αναβαθμίσεις στο παρελθόν  )

Παίζω Unreal Tournament, το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί UDP traffic. Πρόσφατα (2 εβδομάδες; λίγο παραπάνω; ) άρχισε το ping να σκαρφαλώνει απότομα. Από μία in-game τιμή 70-120 είδα τον ping counter να τρέχει και να τερματίζει στο 1000. Υπόψη ότι η ώρα που σου λέω είναι γύρω στις 9:30 το βράδυ, Δευτέρες και Τετάρτες.

Φυσικά την έκανα από το παιχνίδι. Προχθές μία από τα ίδια. Έριξα τα βρισίδια μου, βγήκα από το παιχνίδι, κατέβασα το pingplotter 2.0 και το έβαλα να κάνει UDP traceroute. Έβλεπα πρώτο udp τιμή πρώτου hop, γύρω στο 45-65, τιμές του θανατά ψηλές, όταν λίγο παλιότερα ήταν 20-40, με τυπική τιμή το 25. Δοκίμασα να κάνω λίγο TeamSpeak, άρχισε να σπάει η φωνή. Το 1ο hop πήγε στο 150-170...

Δοκίμασα και OTENet επίσης, την ίδια ακριβώς ώρα που είχα πρόβλημα, με το ίδιο ακριβώς αποτέλεσμα...

Είναι πρόβλημα UDP ή μπουκωμένου DSLAM; Και πώς να το αναφέρω το ρημάδι και σε ποιον; Δεν έχω γραμμή από τον ISP δυστυχώς.

----------


## cassidy

> Φυσικά την έκανα από το παιχνίδι. Προχθές μία από τα ίδια. Έριξα τα βρισίδια μου, βγήκα από το παιχνίδι, κατέβασα το pingplotter 2.0 και το έβαλα να κάνει UDP traceroute. Έβλεπα πρώτο udp τιμή πρώτου hop, γύρω στο 45-65, τιμές του θανατά ψηλές, όταν λίγο παλιότερα ήταν 20-40, με τυπική τιμή το 25. Δοκίμασα να κάνω λίγο TeamSpeak, άρχισε να σπάει η φωνή. Το 1ο hop πήγε στο 150-170...
> 
> Δοκίμασα και OTENet επίσης, την ίδια ακριβώς ώρα που είχα πρόβλημα, με το ίδιο ακριβώς αποτέλεσμα...
> 
> Είναι πρόβλημα UDP ή μπουκωμένου DSLAM; Και πώς να το αναφέρω το ρημάδι και σε ποιον; Δεν έχω γραμμή από τον ISP δυστυχώς.


Ναι, δυστυχώς την έχεις στρουμφοκάτσει.
Το all seeing eye το έχεις να φανταστώ. Πήγαινε 
tools >>> options >>> network >>> auto detect setting και κοίτα πόσα packets per second σου βγάζει. Τα παιχνίδια αυτά από default συνήθως θέλουν 30 packets per second. Λογικά, την τιμή αυτή δε την πιάνεις πια. Οπότε δοκιμάσε μετά από τις network ρυθμίσεις του παιχνιδιού να ρίξεις τον αριθμό των πακέτων αν δευτερόλεπτο πχ στα 25 ή 20, τις ανανεώσεις που στέλνεις ανά δευτερόλεπτο και το bitrate της γραμμής σου. 
Η κατάσταση θα βελτιωθεί κάπως και το ping σου θα στρογγυλοκάτσει κάπου στα 100-150msec. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι
α) αφού υπάρχουν λιγότερες ανανεώσεις της κατάστασής σου εντός του παιχνιδιού μεταξύ του pc σου και του server, o υπολογιστής σου θα προσπαθεί να μαντέψει που θα είναι οι αντίπαλοι σου σε μεγαλύτερο βάθος χρόνου από πριν (αυτό γίνεται έτσι κι αλλιώς, όμως άλλο να προβλέπεις τι θα γίνει στο επόμενο 1/30 του δευτερολέπτου κι άλλο στο επόμενο 1/10) Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα άλλα να βλέπεις στην οθόνη σου κι άλλα να γίνονται στο server. Οι άλλοι παίχτες μπορεί να σε βλέπουν να εξαφανίζεσαι και να εμφανίζεσαι 3 μέτρα παρακάτω. Γι αυτό το λόγο είναι πολύ πιθανόν να φας kick/ban.
β) πολλοί servers έχουν minimum όριο για τις παραπάνω τιμές και δε θα σε δεχτούν καν

Mπορείς να κάνεις bind κάποιες ρυθμίσεις σε ένα πλήκτρο και να τις ενεργοποιείς όταν αρχίζει το ping να τρελένεται και μετά να τις επαναφέρεις στις default. Aν το κάνεις για μικρά διαστήματα ελαχιστοποιείται η πιθανότητα να φας το kick.
Επίσης ψάξε για κάποιου είδους lagometer που έχει το unreal. Σου εμφανίζει γραφική παράσταση του ping, θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ να βρεις σωστές ρυθμίσεις.

Και πάλι θα ρίξεις πολλά καντήλια γιατί αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις είναι λύσεις της απελπισίας αλλά από το όλοτελα...
Καλή τύχη.

ΥΓ: επίσης να χρησιμοποιείς όπλα με μικρό rate of fire και να αποφεύγεις σημεία που γίνεται χαμός από παίχτες

----------


## cosmos

> Ναι, δυστυχώς την έχεις στρουμφοκάτσει.


  :Evil: 



> Το all seeing eye το έχεις να φανταστώ. Πήγαινε 
> tools >>> options >>> network >>> auto detect setting και κοίτα πόσα packets per second σου βγάζει. Τα παιχνίδια αυτά από default συνήθως θέλουν 30 packets per second. Λογικά, την τιμή αυτή δε την πιάνεις πια. Οπότε δοκιμάσε μετά από τις network ρυθμίσεις του παιχνιδιού να ρίξεις τον αριθμό των πακέτων αν δευτερόλεπτο πχ στα 25 ή 20, τις ανανεώσεις που στέλνεις ανά δευτερόλεπτο και το bitrate της γραμμής σου.


Δεν το έχω, γιατί δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω τις ανανεώσεις ανά sec... Ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο υπολογίζεται "ο κόσμος" στο UT είναι fixed από το server και μη ελέγξιμος από μένα. Επειδή παίζω σε κάποια ευρωπαϊκά ladders, τα τελευταία ορίζουν δυστυχώς το server tickrate, όπως το λεν οι UT-άδες, σε υψηλές τιμές  :Sad:  . Επιπρόσθετα, δε μου αρκεί το παιχνίδι, έχω και το Teamspeak από δίπλα, με αποτέλεσμα να ανεβαίνουν οι απαιτήσεις μου σε pps.

*Ξαναλέω όμως ότι για 2 χρόνια η γραμμή ήταν τέ-λει-α.* Εκεί είναι που τσούζει το ρημάδι.

BTW, με επικοινωνία με το 1242 πήρα απάντηση στο στυλ "σόρυ, αλλά έτσι είναι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι κτλ κτλ". Αλαλούμ...

----------


## cassidy

Αν είναι για ladders + teamspeak ξέχνα το :/
Αναγκαστικά πρέπει να πηγαίνεις σε κανένα από τα μεγάλα netcafe κάθε φορά που έχεις παιχνίδι.

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις στα ingame settings ότι έχεις σύνδεση ISDN ή 56Κ

Tελικά στα πόσα packets per second κολλάει η γραμμή σου;

----------


## cosmos

> Αν είναι για ladders + teamspeak ξέχνα το :/
> Αναγκαστικά πρέπει να πηγαίνεις σε κανένα από τα μεγάλα netcafe κάθε φορά που έχεις παιχνίδι.


Να χρυσοπληρώνω τον ΟΤΕ και τα καφέ; Μπααααα. Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να αναβαθμίσω τη γραμμή (μόνο) σε 512, μένοντας με τη συνδρομή 384. Από την άλλη, δε θέλω να το κάνω για την διαολεμένη την ιδεολογία...




> Δοκίμασε να βάλεις στα ingame settings ότι έχεις σύνδεση ISDN ή 56Κ


Δεν το βλέπω να παίζει, σκέτο ping έκανα και είχα 1ο hop 45-60+ με ηρεμία... Με σκέτο teamspeak έχανα φωνή μετά από λίγο.




> Tελικά στα πόσα packets per second κολλάει η γραμμή σου;


Δεν έχω το ΑSE δυστυχώς για να σου πω, θα δοκιμάσω με το perfmon να δω τι δίνει...

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον, πραγματικα ο ΟΤΕ μας φέρνει πιο κοντά  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## LION_III

@cosmos

try this, μπες console και γράψε netspeed 6000
δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι πιο υποφερτό.

Εγώ πάντως αναβάθμισα τη γραμμή από 384 σε 1024 και από τότε όλα σφαίρα. Όταν είχα και εγώ τη 384, άξαφνα τράβαγε το UT κάτι ping 989 και έμενα μ@μ@κ@ς.... 
Τώρα σε servers του εξωτερικού φτάνω μέχρι και 50 ping!!!

----------


## XavierGr

Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο την Forth net. Δεν ήξερα τις λεπτομέρειες για όλα αυτά και έτσι δεν ήξερα τι πω του τεχνικού.

Του είπα ότι αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με UDP πακέτα όπου και μπουκώνουν την γραμμή με υψηλά ping. Μου μίλησε ευγενικά και είπε ότι είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα του οτέ. Τόνισε ότι και άλλοι ISP το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουν (εκτός από Vivodi που δεν έχει κάλυψη σε εμένα) και ότι όλοι μαζί συνεργάζονται για να το λύσουν. Λέει ότι δεν ξέρουν ακόμα τι το προκάλεσε (ίσως λέει μια αναβάθμιση του δικτύου) και ότι το βλέπουν συχνά σε DSLAM siemens.

Του είπα ότι έχει πρόβλημα και η σύνδεση χωρίς UDP πακέτα και ότι δεν πιάνω παραπάνω από 250 kbps, πρόθυμος μου είπε να πάω στο www.skype.com και να κατεβάσω το πρόγραμμα. Έκπληκτος διαπίστωσα και εγώ ότι εκείνη τι στιγμή έπιασα 300kbps και έγινα ρόμπα.

Τα λεφτά είναι πολλά και αρχίζω να εκνευρίζομαι….

----------


## anon

> Του είπα ότι έχει πρόβλημα και η σύνδεση χωρίς UDP πακέτα και ότι δεν πιάνω παραπάνω από 250 kbps, πρόθυμος μου είπε να πάω στο www.skype.com και να κατεβάσω το πρόγραμμα. Έκπληκτος διαπίστωσα και εγώ ότι εκείνη τι στιγμή έπιασα 300kbps και έγινα ρόμπα.


Εαν έχεις διαβάσει απο παλια posts σε αυτο το νήμα, θα έχεις δεί ότι το πρόβλημα βασικά είναι στον αριθμό των πακέτων (packet rate limiting). Ετσι μπορεί να κατεβάζεις προγράμματα και αλλα (ftp/http) με την ταχύτητα της adsl, αλλά δεν μπορείς να έχεις voip, online gaming κλπ. Δηλαδή σε ftp/http πιάνεις τα 380Kbps, σε voip δεν έχεις ούτε 20Kbps (για να το πούμε απλοικά).

----------


## El-Greco

> @cosmos
> 
> try this, μπες console και γράψε netspeed 6000
> δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι πιο υποφερτό.
> 
> Εγώ πάντως αναβάθμισα τη γραμμή από 384 σε 1024 και από τότε όλα σφαίρα. Όταν είχα και εγώ τη 384, άξαφνα τράβαγε το UT κάτι ping 989 και έμενα μ@μ@κ@ς.... 
> Τώρα σε servers του εξωτερικού φτάνω μέχρι και 50 ping!!!


Αναβάθμισες μόνο τη γραμμή ή και την σύνδεση (Provider)?

----------


## cassidy

> Του είπα ότι έχει πρόβλημα και η σύνδεση χωρίς UDP πακέτα και ότι δεν πιάνω παραπάνω από 250 kbps, πρόθυμος μου είπε να πάω στο www.skype.com και να κατεβάσω το πρόγραμμα. Έκπληκτος διαπίστωσα και εγώ ότι εκείνη τι στιγμή έπιασα 300kbps και έγινα ρόμπα.
> 
> Τα λεφτά είναι πολλά και αρχίζω να εκνευρίζομαι….



Δεν έγινες καθόλου ρόμπα. Επειδή τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή έπιασες καλή ταχύτητα αυτό δε λέει τίποτα.

----------


## cosmos

> Του είπα ότι έχει πρόβλημα και η σύνδεση χωρίς UDP πακέτα και ότι δεν πιάνω παραπάνω από 250 kbps, πρόθυμος μου είπε να πάω στο www.skype.com και να κατεβάσω το πρόγραμμα. Έκπληκτος διαπίστωσα και εγώ ότι εκείνη τι στιγμή έπιασα 300kbps και έγινα ρόμπα.


Το skype δείχνει max bandwidth;



> Tελικά στα πόσα packets per second κολλάει η γραμμή σου;


Γύρω στα 30.

----------


## spirosta

Εμένα τα απογεύματα κολλάει στα 20pps.
Είμαι καλλιθέα σε DSLAM SIEMENS

----------


## ypopto_mpifteki

> Δυστυχώς δεν νομίζω να έχετε καταλάβει ακριβώς το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές (που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά udp πακέτα) οι οποίες την ώρα που λειτουργούν, δεν επιτρέπουν να περάσει τίποτα άλλο από την γραμμή.... ΕΝΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ!!!!


Νομίζω οτι και εγω εχω το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με ΑΡΥΣ VΙVODI απο Θεσσαλονίκη παρατήρησα οτι ενα συγκεκριμένο online demo του FLS εφόσων συνδέεται μέσω UDP για να αναμεταδώσει συκγεκριμένες πληροφορίες των παικτών στο server, πριν το καλοκαίρι συνδεόμουν οπουδήποτε κανονικά αλλά μετά απο το καλοκαίρι ή κάθε σύνδεση διαρκεί μόνο 5 με 15 λεπτά και αυτό αν ο server είναι μισοάδειος αλλιώς το ping μου ανεβαίνει στα 3000 και πάνω και δεν διορθώνεται αν δεν ξανασυνδεθώ για να γίνει ξανά πάλι το ίδιο. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι με τους παίκτες εφόσων εχω δοκιμάσει με αρκετούς προσωπικά σε άδειους σχετικά servers, στους ίδιους servers. οπότε μάλλον εχω κι εγω ίδιο πρόβλημα σχετικό με αυτό του thread αλλιώς δεν εξηγήται.

----------


## ypopto_mpifteki

> Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο την Forth net. Δεν ήξερα τις λεπτομέρειες για όλα αυτά και έτσι δεν ήξερα τι πω του τεχνικού.
> 
> Του είπα ότι αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με UDP πακέτα όπου και μπουκώνουν την γραμμή με υψηλά ping. Μου μίλησε ευγενικά και είπε ότι είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα του οτέ. Τόνισε ότι και άλλοι ISP το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουν (εκτός από Vivodi που δεν έχει κάλυψη σε εμένα) και ότι όλοι μαζί συνεργάζονται για να το λύσουν. Λέει ότι δεν ξέρουν ακόμα τι το προκάλεσε (ίσως λέει μια αναβάθμιση του δικτύου) και ότι το βλέπουν συχνά σε DSLAM siemens.
> 
> Του είπα ότι έχει πρόβλημα και η σύνδεση χωρίς UDP πακέτα και ότι δεν πιάνω παραπάνω από 250 kbps, πρόθυμος μου είπε να πάω στο www.skype.com και να κατεβάσω το πρόγραμμα. Έκπληκτος διαπίστωσα και εγώ ότι εκείνη τι στιγμή έπιασα 300kbps και έγινα ρόμπα.
> 
> Τα λεφτά είναι πολλά και αρχίζω να εκνευρίζομαι….


Εγω εχω εμπειρία με ενα άλλο game (διαφορετικό αυτή τη φορά, ΜΜΟ) και δυο διαφορετικούς ventrillo servers και οι δυο σε σχετικά κοντινή απόσταση διακτυκά μεταξύ τους, και οι δυο Αμερική. Στον εναν όταν συνδέομαι το Ping στο game και στο ventrillo server χτυπάει ταβάνια και στον άλλον ολα καλά στο game και στο vent server είναι οκ. Δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή αλλίωση στο ping παρα σε συγκεκριμένες ασυνίθιστες ώρες όπως Κυριακή, πρωί Σάββατο αργά, Δευτέρα πρωί κτλπ. Πιστεύω οτι δεν υπάρχει σωστή διαμόρφωση για κάθε διαφορετικό μεγάλο κόμβο που συνδέεται ο provider μου. Επιτέλους αν δεν γνωρίζουν ας καλέσουν τεχνικούς απο το εξωτερικό για να κάνουν τις ρυθμίσεις τους οχι στα κουτουρού και στου κασίδι το κεφάλι.   :Thumbdown0:

----------


## PrOzAk

Σημερα πηρα τηλεφωνο να με συγχρονισουν σε 512 να  δω αν εχει διαφορα στα πακετα (για games κτλ).
Εξαλλου ειναι free το upgrade και διαφορα 5€(αλλα με συνδρομη 384 σιγα μην δωσω κιαλλα για 512 συνδρομη)
Αν δεν παιξει, πολυ απλα επαναφερομαι στην 384 με χρωση μονο τις μερες που ειμουν συγχρονισμενος σε 512.

----------


## Navigator

Περίμενε να δείς τι θα γίνει οταν θα δώσουν 512 στούς φοιτητές.
Για 1024 σε βλέπω μετά.

----------


## PrOzAk

Μπα...Ειμαι στον πρινέ ενα χωριο του ρεθυμνου που ηδη ειμαστε 3 μολις χρηστες...
Και εχουμε πει ΔΕΝ ειναι θεμα χρηστων...ειναι default ρυθμιση που τα πακετα αποθηκευονται σε ενα μεγαλο buffer και ερχονται reply μετα απο 20+ secs.

----------


## dkounal

Σήμερα κελάηδημα από άλλο πουλάκι του πΟΤΕ:



> Υπάλληλος πΟΤΕ: -Έχει ερωτηθει σχετικά η siemens για το πρόβλημα σας και η απάντηση είναι ότι αυτή είναι η συμφωνία με τον πΟΤΕ και την ΕΕΤΤ, εάν δεν σας αρέσει η υπηρεσία ADSL να την κόψετε.
> Συνδρομητής: -Μπορείτε να μου το δώσετε γραπτώς και εγώ να την κόψω;
> Υπάλληλος πΟΤΕ: -Δεν είναι αρμοδιότητα μου να σας απαντήσω εγώ γραπτώς.


Παρεπιπτόντως ο κ. Δουκογλου έχει ενημερωθεί σχετικά για το πρόβλημα, να δούμε πότε θα υπάρχει τελική απάντηση και σε αυτό. Η πρώτη απάντηση του περιελάμβανε τα εξής:



> Για τον ΟΤΕ περιοριστικά λειτουργεί μόνο ο βαθμός συγκέντρωσης που χρησιμοποιείται. Αυτός αυτή την στιγμή πολύ σπάνια γίνεται χειρώτερος από [1:25].
> Στο παρελθόν είδαμε κάποια τέτοια συμπεριφορά όταν είχαμε υπερφόρτωση κάποιου interface ενός LNS (o route που τερματίζειτα PPPoA/E sessions). Δέν είναι όμως και η μοναδική αιτία



Σωστό ονομα εταιριάς: Υπάρχει λόγος για τον οποίο δεν θέλω να γράφει ΟΤΕ.

----------


## spirosta

Γνωρίζω ότι για να μεταφερθώ από γραμμή 384 σε 512 είναι δωρεάν αλλά είναι δωρεάν και το ανάποδο από 512 σε 384?
edit: το βρήκα. Αλλαγή ταχύτητας *δεν* χρεώνεται.

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν το αποδίδει στον LNS τότε έμμεσα είναι σαν να τα ρίχνει στον ISP.

Πάντως δείχνει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι μετά τα dslam και πέρα από τη μετατροπή από ATM. Είναι και αυτό μία χρήσιμη πληροφορία. Έτσι εξηγείται ότι ακόμη και σε άδεια dslam σε χωριά υπάρχει το πρόβλημα. Όλοι καταλήγουν σε κοινό LAC(BRAS) που βρίσκεται στη μεγαλύτερη πολη της περιοχής όπου tunnelιάζονται με l2tp και φτάνουν στον LNS του ISP. Ο λόγος 1:25 είναι πολύ καλός...

Το πρόβλημα πάντως είναι πολύ μεγάλο. Σε δοκιμές που κάναμε με τυχαίους χρήστες από το IRC, κατάφεραμε να τους ρίξουμε από το server με ping timeout με ένα απλό modem 56k.

Μήπως αν κάναμε μαζικά DoS μεταξύ μας να ενεργοποιούνταν?! :P

----------


## chatasos

> Αν το αποδίδει στον LNS τότε έμμεσα είναι σαν να τα ρίχνει στον ISP.





> Στο παρελθόν είδαμε κάποια τέτοια συμπεριφορά όταν είχαμε υπερφόρτωση κάποιου interface ενός LNS (o route που τερματίζειτα PPPoA/E sessions).


LNS θεωρεί τον δικό του (του ΟΤΕ) bras :Wink:

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχεις δίκιο.. Φαίνεται ότι εννοεί τον BRAS από αυτό που έγραψε ο dkounal στην παρένθεση...  :Smile:

----------


## HellV1L

ρε παιδια σε ποια διευθυνση λεει για την αναβαθμιση/υποβαθμιση της ταχυτητας στον οτε?

----------


## dkounal

:Offtopic: 


> ρε παιδια σε ποια διευθυνση λεει για την αναβαθμιση/υποβαθμιση της ταχυτητας στον οτε?





> Γνωρίζω ότι για να μεταφερθώ από γραμμή 384 σε 512 είναι δωρεάν αλλά είναι δωρεάν και το ανάποδο από 512 σε 384?
>  edit: το βρήκα. Αλλαγή ταχύτητας *δεν* χρεώνεται.


 :Offtopic: 

Nα τα ονομάσω offtopic, ή να πω ότι θυμούνται χαίρονται?
Παρακληση προς moderators για διαγραφή τους. Αρκετα μεγάλο είναι το topic ήδη.

----------


## spirosta

:Offtopic: 



> Nα τα ονομάσω offtopic, ή να πω ότι θυμούνται χαίρονται?
> Παρακληση προς moderators για διαγραφή τους. Αρκετα μεγάλο είναι το topic ήδη.


Αν έχεις καταλάβει εδώ προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Πολλοί το έλυσαν με μια απλή αναβάθμιση γραμμής από 384 σε 512. Πολλοί επίσης όχι. Και αναρωτιώμουνα αν η αλλαγή ταχύτητας χρεώνωται από τον ΟΤΕ. Ανακάλυψα από το www.ote-shop.gr ότι δεν χρεώνεται. Άλλωστε αν δεν λύσεις το πρόβλημα γιατί να πληρώνεις 512? Προσωπικά δεν το θεωρώ άσχετο το μύνημα. Αυτό ας το κρίνουν οι mods με μια απάντηση και να τελειώσει το θέμα εδώ.
Παρεπιμτώντος αυτό το μύνημα που γράφω είναι offtopic τα άλλα όχι.
Φιλικά πάντα. :Very Happy:

----------


## dkounal

> Αν έχεις καταλάβει εδώ προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Πολλοί το έλυσαν με μια απλή αναβάθμιση γραμμής από 384 σε 512. Πολλοί επίσης όχι. Και αναρωτιώμουνα αν η αλλαγή ταχύτητας χρεώνωται από τον ΟΤΕ.


Και εγώ αναρωτιώμουν πχ πόσο καιρό πέρνει να βάλεις vivodi Shared LLU, που και αυτό είναι λύση στο πρόβλημα. Πιστεύεις αυτό και πολλές άλλες λύσεις ότι πρέπει να τα ρωτήσω εδω ?
Και το αυτό μήνυμα μου offtopic και υποψήφιο για διαγραφή μαζί με όλα τα παραπάνω πάντως...

----------


## globalnoise

Γιατί δεν αλλάζει κάποιος τον τίτλο του thread αφού πλέον είναι επιβεβαιωμένο πως αφορά *και* τα TCP πακέτα...

----------


## spirosta

> Και εγώ αναρωτιώμουν πχ πόσο καιρό πέρνει να βάλεις vivodi Shared LLU, που και αυτό είναι λύση στο πρόβλημα. Πιστεύεις αυτό και πολλές άλλες λύσεις ότι πρέπει να τα ρωτήσω εδω ?


Αδιαφορώ και δεν δίνω συνέχεια. Είναι που είναι μεγάλο το γεμίζουμε και με σαβούρες.




> Γιατί δεν αλλάζει κάποιος τον τίτλο του thread αφού πλέον είναι επιβεβαιωμένο πως αφορά και τα TCP πακέτα...


Η καλύτερη λύση πιστεύω πέρα από αλλαγή τίτλου είναι να ανοιχτεί ένα νέο topic για το πως θα λύσουμε το πρόβλημα αφού πλέον το ξέρουμε. Το topic αυτό είναι ήδη τεράστιο και χάνεσε και γεμίζει και με σχετικά περιτές (αλλά όχι offtopic) αερολογίες πχ μερικές δικές μου.

Τι λέτε να ανοίξουμε άλλο topic?

----------


## sdikr

> Και εγώ αναρωτιώμουν πχ πόσο καιρό πέρνει να βάλεις vivodi Shared LLU, που και αυτό είναι λύση στο πρόβλημα. Πιστεύεις αυτό και πολλές άλλες λύσεις ότι πρέπει να τα ρωτήσω εδω ?
> Και το αυτό μήνυμα μου offtopic και υποψήφιο για διαγραφή μαζί με όλα τα παραπάνω πάντως...


το νήμα θέλει να γίνει μια σύνοψη σε ενα δύο πόστ.

----------


## cassidy

Για τη λύση του προβλήματος συμφωνώ για τη σύνοψη σε ένα δυο post και μετά μπουρλότο στον ΟΤΕ και κατάληψη στα dslams. Αρ γιου γουιθ μι κόμραντς;

----------


## Navigator

Cassidy εισαι κα εσύ μέλος του συλλόγου με τα 20pps ?

----------


## PrOzAk

Με καθε νεα αναβαθμιση σε 512, δωρο ενας κοφτης :Whistling:

----------


## spirosta

Τι έγινε κάνουμε και *σύλογο με τα 20pps*?

----------


## HellV1L

> Nα τα ονομάσω offtopic, ή να πω ότι θυμούνται χαίρονται?
> Παρακληση προς moderators για διαγραφή τους. Αρκετα μεγάλο είναι το topic ήδη.


να σου πω... τις υποδειξεις αλλου. οκ?
μια ερωτηση εκανα και το εκανες θεμα

----------


## cassidy

> Cassidy εισαι κα εσύ μέλος του συλλόγου με τα 20pps ?



17 για την ακρίβεια. Εδώ κι ένα χρόνο  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## PrOzAk

Σημερα αναβαθμισα σε 512 απο 384.
Το cs επιτελους συνδεεται στον server(αλλα το ping παραμενει υψηλο για αλλους λογους...) 
Να υποθεσω ελαφρώς περισσοτερα πακετα...
Αλλο ενα ευχαριστο γεγονος ειναι οτι εχω την free συνδρομη απο την HOL οπου ειναι 384 αλλα, για καποιο περιεργο λογο παιζει σαν 512. 55 κιλα max. :Whistling:  
Να και κατι να μου φτιαξει την διαθεση.

----------


## Navigator

> 17 για την ακρίβεια. Εδώ κι ένα χρόνο


Δεν κάνω πλάκα απλά πρίν από λίγο τα δικά μου ηταν 14pps.
Εχω 20-22pps τις καλές ώρες δηλαδή μετά τα μεσάνυκτα
Kαι τα εχω πάρει ασχημα με τους *&^%$##$ του ΟΤΕ
Ευτυχώς που δεν εχω καλάσνικωφ....

----------


## PrOzAk

ΟΚ.Λιγο καλυτερο το cs αλλα....torrents ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
Δεν ανοιγει ουτε καν explorer πορολο που κατεβαζω με 15κ απο τα 54 θεωριτικα....

----------


## Navigator

Εχει κανένας συνδεση Telepassport για να μας δώσει μέτρηση των pps του ?

----------


## BoGe

> Εχει κανένας συνδεση Telepassport για να μας δώσει μέτρηση των pps του ?


Έχω 256, πές μου πως να κάνω μέτρηση, γιατί "έχω χαθεί" με τα πολλά μηνύματα.

----------


## sdikr

@nahuel

το νήμα είναι γεμάτο όπως είναι  δεν χρείαζεται παραπάνω   :Wink: 

Οι ειδήσεις που έχεις βάλει  υπάρχουν στο adslgr.com  εδώ και καιρό

----------


## Navigator

> Έχω 256, πές μου πως να κάνω μέτρηση, γιατί "έχω χαθεί" με τα πολλά μηνύματα.


Για να μη σε μπλεξω σε πολύπλοκα set up μια απλή και "σχετικά" αξιόπιστη μέτρηση εχει  ο "Παντεπόπτης Οφθαλμός"  The All-Seeing Eye
http://videogames.yahoo.com/multiplayer

Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για πλήρη εγκατάσταση του παιγνίου στη αρχή εχει το test

BTW Το Skype σού δουλέυει κανονικά ?

----------


## sdikr

Εγίνε μια προσπάθεια  για να γίνει split,  αλλά πάλι έπιασέ τις 5 σελίδες χωρίς να τα περάσω όλα,
ρε παιδιά μια βοήθεια και απο εσας,


Συζήτηση http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20827

----------


## BoGe

> Για να μη σε μπλεξω σε πολύπλοκα set up μια απλή και "σχετικά" αξιόπιστη μέτρηση εχει ο "Παντεπόπτης Οφθαλμός" The All-Seeing Eye
> http://videogames.yahoo.com/multiplayer
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για πλήρη εγκατάσταση του παιγνίου στη αρχή εχει το test
> 
> BTW Το Skype σού δουλέυει κανονικά ?


Βγάζει από:
Telepassport:  Limit packets per second to *191*
Vivodi:  Limit packets per second to *121*

Αν είναι κάτι άλλο να κοιτάξω μου λες

Skype δεν χρησιμοποιώ

----------


## cassidy

> Βγάζει: Limit packets per second to *191*
> Αν είναι κάτι άλλο να κοιτάξω μου λες
> 
> Skype δεν χρησιμοποιώ



Eννοείς 19 πακέτα μήπως;

----------


## BoGe

> Eννοείς 19 πακέτα μήπως;


191 έγραφε
Επειδή βγάζει και άλλα αποτελέσματα, ας μου πει ο Navigator όποιο άλλο χρειάζεται

VoIP που χρησιμοποιώ, δεν έχω πρόβλημα

----------


## cassidy

Aυτό χρειάζεται. Τι γραμμή έχεις;
Ξαναδοκίμασε να το κάνεις από
Tools >>> Options >>> Network >>> Autodetect Settings

Τώρα 5:30 το πρωί και μένα μου βγάζει 94 packets/sec.

Τις φυσιολογικές ώρες όμως μου βγάζει κάτω από 20 και φυσικά έχω πρόβλημα.

Κάντο αν μπορείς και κανένα μεσημεράκι/απογευματάκι.

----------


## Tem

> Aυτό χρειάζεται. Τι γραμμή έχεις;
> Ξαναδοκίμασε να το κάνεις από
> Tools >>> Options >>> Network >>> Autodetect Settings
> 
> Τώρα 5:30 το πρωί και μένα μου βγάζει 94 packets/sec.
> 
> Τις φυσιολογικές ώρες όμως μου βγάζει κάτω από 20 και φυσικά έχω πρόβλημα.
> 
> Κάντο αν μπορείς και κανένα μεσημεράκι/απογευματάκι.


5.56 a.m time to sleep
on line 17 members only

----------


## dkounal

> Εχει κανένας συνδεση Telepassport για να μας δώσει μέτρηση των pps του ?


H telepassport δεν πρέπει να έχει περιορισμό πακέτων.
Η telepassport ομως προσφέρει κλειδωμένο router οσον αφορα τα port forwording και πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με τους ίδιους για να σου τα ανοίξουν. Επίσης, στο συμβόλαιο της τουλάχιστον πριν 6 μήνες που το εψαξα, δεν επέτρεπε την παροχή services, πχ web, mail,  κλπ., δεν ξέρω εάν άλλαξε από τότε. Που είναι ευνόητο τι σημαίνει...άλλη κουτση xDSL

----------


## PrOzAk

> Eννοείς 19 πακέτα μήπως;


ΟΧΙ
H telepassport οντως εχει γυρω στα 191 πακετα...ΔΕΝ ειναι ΟΤΕ.

----------


## BoGe

> H telepassport δεν πρέπει να έχει περιορισμό πακέτων.
> Η telepassport ομως προσφέρει κλειδωμένο router οσον αφορα τα port forwording και πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με τους ίδιους για να σου τα ανοίξουν. Επίσης, στο συμβόλαιο της τουλάχιστον πριν 6 μήνες που το εψαξα, δεν επέτρεπε την παροχή services, πχ web, mail, κλπ., δεν ξέρω εάν άλλαξε από τότε. Που είναι ευνόητο τι σημαίνει...άλλη κουτση xDSL



http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...31&postcount=2
H sDSL, δεν είναι μόνο για web, mail.
O περιορισός που αναφέρουν, για web, mail, σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η γραμμή για εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.
Για προσωπική χρήση όμως, ή κάποιο γραφείο/εταιρεία προς εξυπηρέτηση των υπαλλήλων της έτσι όπως το καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Αύριο πριν το μεσημέρι, που θα είναι και ώρα αιχμής, θα ξανακάνω την μέτρηση που ζήτησε ο cassidy, για Vιvodi  και Telepassport

----------


## PrOzAk

Εχω και γω στο μαγαζι και απο κει δεν αντιμετωπιζω κανενα απολυτως προβλημα....torrents - cs...

----------


## Navigator

BoGe εισαι σωστός ευγε παρομοιες μετρήσης γύρω στα 200pps εχω μαζέψει απο δύο φίλους
που εχουν Telepassport.
To προβλημα ηταν οτι αυτοί ηταν σε κατι χωριά και σίγουρα οχι αντικειμενική εικόνα για το παρόν προβλημα.
Αν σου βγάζει και εσένα 191pps τότε θα τα πούμε διαφορετικά με τους ΟΤΕτζίδες που πουλάνε τρέλα...

VoipBuster εχεις ? τζάμπα ειναι πάρε  τηλ ενα φίλο σου στη Αθήνα και ενα στη Επαρχία  και πές μας για τη ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας

----------


## dkounal

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...31&postcount=2
> H sDSL, δεν είναι μόνο για web, mail.
> O περιορισός που αναφέρουν, για web, mail, σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η γραμμή για εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.
> Για προσωπική χρήση όμως, ή κάποιο γραφείο/εταιρεία προς εξυπηρέτηση των υπαλλήλων της έτσι όπως το καταλαβαίνω δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
> Αύριο πριν το μεσημέρι, που θα είναι και ώρα αιχμής, θα ξανακάνω την μέτρηση που ζήτησε ο cassidy, για Vιvodi και Telepassport


Χωρίς να έχω τίποτα με την telepassport, δεν νομίζω ότι οφείλω να κρύβω τα ακόλουθα:
http://www.telepassport.gr/aitisitphonline.pdf
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...96#post=259596
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthre...056#post878056
Είπαμε να αποτινάξουμε τον ΟΤΕ αλλά όχι να βρεθούμε σε άλλο "ΟΤΕ". Ας είμαι λίγο offtopic σε αυτή την περίπτωση.




> Tous pira alla arnountai na mou dosoun acess legontas oti ta mixanimata einai idioktisia tous. Ego omos den mporo na tous perno kathe ligo kai ligaki kai na tous leo anoikste mou aytin tin porta anoikste tin alli. Malon oi kyrioi tis telepassport dinoun fthno internet alla epithimoun na mpainoume gia serfing kai mail mono. Yparxoyn omos kai alles ypiresies sto internet poy prepei na litourgisoume. Kai me ayton to tropo soy lene kopse ton laimo sou ego mono ayta dino. A P A R A D E K T O. Sygekrimena epikoinono meso programaton kataskeyis istoselidon me skotia kai ameriki opou briskontai oi Alloi webmaster ton site kai den mporo na bgo apo to sygekrimeno programma giati prepei na mpo sta settings ton Napt kai na kano anakateythinsi. 2 mera simera pou exo Telepasport kai apo ti blepo 3h den tha yparksei tha tin kopso maxairi me tin mia.

----------


## Navigator

Ta διάβασα ολα και ειδικά το topic στο myphone δεν υπάρχει πουθενά οτι εχουν κόψει- εμποδίσει το voip όπως εχει κάνει ο $$#%#* ΟΤΕ.
Δεν υπάρχει αναφορά στη πράξη οτι αρνουνται να σου ανοίξουν οποιοδήποτε  port τους ζητήσεις το μόνο που αναφέρουν σαν μεγάλο μειονέκτιμα ήταν οι παλιές τιμές της υπηρεσίας.
Αν το skype πχ ειναι πολύ σημαντικό για σένα μπορείς να παίξεις με 128κ και 29 ευρώ το μήνα.
Εκτός από το ΒοGe υπάρχει άλλος χρήστης ΤΡ εδώ μέσα ?
Η ουσία ειναι να δούμε αν στη ΠΡΑΞΗ δουλέυει το voip σε αυτούς για να λογαριαστούμε με τον ^%$#&* ΟΤΕ μετά...

----------


## dkounal

> Εγίνε μια προσπάθεια  για να γίνει split,  αλλά πάλι έπιασέ τις 5 σελίδες χωρίς να τα περάσω όλα,
> ρε παιδιά μια βοήθεια και απο εσας,


Θα καθισω αυριο να σου στειλω μερικα post που να βοηθουν το thread στην κατανόηση και την αντιμετώπιση χωρις αυτα που μπερδευουν και χωρις τις διαφορες ερωτησεις/αποψεις κλπ

----------


## BoGe

:Offtopic:  :Offtopic:  :Offtopic:  :Offtopic: 

Με την Telepassport στο VoIP, δουλεύω χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Πριν γραφτώ τους διευκρίνησα ότι το χρειάζομαι κυρίως για VoIP, και μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.
Όταν πρωτοέβαλα την γραμμή, για κάποιο λόγω δούλευε το VoIP μόνο μέσω υπολογιστή (softphones), αλλά τα ATA (οι συσκευές που δουλεύουν αυτόνομα) δεν δούλευαν.
Τούς πήρα τηλέφωνο, το κοιτάξανε, από τότε τα ΑΤΑ παίζουν μια χαρά, και με πήραν τηλέφωνο μετά από λίγο να με ρωτήσουν αν το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
Πολλές φορές έχω παράλληλα και σε 2 γραμμές συνομιλία.
Σκέφτομαι τώρα να βάλω και τρίτη γραμμή.
Έχω ISDN από ΟΤΕ, με 3 νούμερα, αν και θα χάσω το 1 νούμερο, σκέφτομαι να την καταργήσω, τώρα με την φορητότητα.

Κάποια πράγματα που δεν λειτουργούν σωστά στον ΟΤΕ, λειτουργούν για την ώρα άψογα στην Telepassport, και κάποια που σε απλά πακέτα δεν τα επιτρέπει ίσως η Telepassport, μπορεί να τα κάνει κανείς με ΟΤΕ. Ο καθένας κρίνει και αποφασίζει. Το να λέμε όμως γενικά ότι είναι μάπα είναι άδικο.
Τουλάχιστον η Telepassport, διευκρινίζει στο συμβολαιό της κάποια πράγματα.
Στον ΟΤΕ όμως που δεν γράφει άμεσα τίποτα, και αφού γραφεί κανείς συνδρομτής και διαπιστώνει ότι VoIP δεν δουλεύει και όχι μόνο αυτό, είναι καλύτερα;

Το δε συμβόλαιο που συνέχεια επαναλαμβάνουν κάποιοι, αναφέρει υπηρεσίες web, mail δεν επιτρεπονται με σκοπό την εμπορική διάθεση αυτών. Για μια εταιρεία όμως που θέλει να στήσει web/mail server για την εξηπυρέτηση με αυτόν τον τρόπο υπαλλήλων της και υπκαταστημάτων της δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Μόνο το ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλά μηνύματα παραπόνων είτε εδώ είτε στο myphone, δείχνει ότι όσοι είναι πελάτες στα συγκεκρμένα πακέτα, στο συνολό τους είναι ευχαριστημένοι.

Navigator, υπάρχουν αρκετοί που έχουν Telepassport στο myphone.gr

 :Offtopic:  :Offtopic:  :Offtopic:  :Offtopic:

----------


## Navigator

BoGe μην το βλέπεις στραβά δεν ήταν μομφή για σένα αλλά για το πελατολόγιο της ΤΡ
πρέπει να δούμε και άλλη μέτρηση για να ειμαστε σίγουροι οτι αυτοί δίνουν 200pps και ο #@%&*# ΟΤΕ 20pps στα καλυτερά του.
Οπως βλεπεις οι δυσπιστοι εδω μέσα εινα πολλοί.
Και η HOL τώρα δίνει το Νetroute2 κλειδωμένο δεν ειναι μόνο η ΤΡ. 

ΒΤW τι ΑΤΑ δουλέυεις με τη ΤΡ ?

----------


## BoGe

> BoGe μην το βλέπεις στραβά δεν ήταν μομφή για σένα αλλά για το πελατολόγιο της ΤΡ
> πρέπει να δούμε και άλλη μέτρηση για να ειμαστε σίγουροι οτι αυτοί δίνουν 200pps και ο #@%&*# ΟΤΕ 20pps στα καλυτερά του.
> Οπως βλεπεις οι δυσπιστοι εδω μέσα εινα πολλοί.
> Και η HOL τώρα δίνει το Νetroute2 κλειδωμένο δεν ειναι μόνο η ΤΡ. 
> 
> ΒΤW τι ΑΤΑ δουλέυεις με τη ΤΡ ?


Όχι καμιά σχέση, καλά κάνεις, για να σε διευκολύνω είπα για το myphone.
Αλλωστε και εγώ έχω περιέργεια να ξέρω τι γίνεται γενικά.
Αλλη χρήση εκτός VoIP, δεν κάνω, επομένως για άλλα πράγματα δεν μπορώ να πω με συγουριά.
ATA:
- Micronet SP5001 (SIP έκδοση), λίγο το έχω δουλέψει
- LnkSyS PAP2, αυτό δουλέυω κυρίως, λίγους μήνες, και
- Sipura SPA-3000, μόλις την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα το πήρα, λίγο το έχω δουλέψει.

----------


## BoGe

Vivodi: Limit packets per second to 79
Telepassport: Limit packets per second to 94

----------


## NoYmErOs

Αν και ποτέ δεν δούλεψα skype ή άλλο είπα να δοκιμάσω γιατί έβλεπα το θέμα όλο και να μεγαλώνει και να γιγαντώνεται αλλά εγώ δεν συμμετείχα. Δοκίμασα το voipbuster. Έκανα Ping –t www.sport.gr όπως είπε και ο φίλος και ταυτόχρονα μιλούσα στο voipbuster με Γερμανία... η γραμμή idle.

upload  είχα 6,5 με 7,5

Δεν είχα καμία καθυστέρηση και μπορώ να πω ότι κακός δεν το είχα βάλει τόσο καιρό.

Εκτός αν η δική μου περίπτωση δεν έχει να κάνει με το πρόβλημά σας οπότε τζάπα συζητάμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## dsamaras

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

εγω γραμμή οτε 512/128 provider forthnet 384/128 και είμαι Χολαργό
στο 210-6542χχχ

Χρησιμοποιώντας το yahoo all-seeing eye 
έχω τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις σε διαφορετικές ώρες.

14/10/5 ώρα 19:20
upstream bandwith                119729
downsteam bandwith             439032
packet header overhead         106
limit packets per second          91

13/10/5 ώρα 22:50
upstream bandwith                122681
 downsteam bandwith             500353
 packet header overhead         108
 limit packets per second          92


13/10/5 ώρα 20:30
upstream bandwith                113294
 downsteam bandwith             374275
 packet header overhead         95
 limit packets per second          96

----------


## Navigator

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον αυτό η 512 της 4νετ φέρνει πάνω κάτω τα ίδια pps με τη 256 Telepassport.

----------


## tdel

Μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 512, είχε "εξαφανιστεί" το πρόβλημα, για λίγο καιρό. Σήμερα, πίσω στα ίδια (Ερμού, Θεσσαλονίκη).

Είμαι έτοιμος να εκραγώ.

----------


## Navigator

> Μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 512, είχε "εξαφανιστεί" το πρόβλημα, για λίγο καιρό. Σήμερα, πίσω στα ίδια (Ερμού, Θεσσαλονίκη).
> 
> Είμαι έτοιμος να εκραγώ.


Για πές μας και εσύ τα pps σου γιατί και εμείς εδώ οπως βλέπεις προσπαθουμε να βγάλουμε μια ακρη. 
ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έχεις ?

----------


## sdikr

Να σας πώ και εγω  (μην με φάτε....)

Γραμμή 512,  Κέντρο Ροστάν Θεσσ/νικη
Altecnet
Usr 9108

----------


## dsamaras

>>  Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον αυτό η 512 της 4νετ φέρνει πάνω κάτω τα ίδια pps με τη 256 Telepassport.



Φορτηνετ πληρώνω για 384/128 ...
Σε λιγο μετρήσεις με tellas από το ίδιο κύκλωμα ...

----------


## gosgot

καλισπερα σας !Νεος εδω και γενικα οχι ψαγμενος χρηστης του νετ.Εβαλα και εγω Dsl Ποτε..και εκει που μιλαγα με το voipb τζαμι με γερμανια τωρα δεν μιλαω με το γρηγορο νετ (να ζωο που λεει και ο προεδρας)ουτε με τον απεναντι..μια ερωτηση μονο μπορω εκτος απο dsl να συνδεομαι και με isdn μπας και γινει τιποτα παλι ?
   σορρυ αν ειναι ασχετο το μυνημα μια απαντηση και σβηστε το  Ευχαριστω

----------


## aroutis

Ακρόπολη / Vivodi (μιας και που ζητήθηκαν στοιχεία) - 1024/256 FULL LLU

Upstream b/w bits/s........................382046
Downstream b/w............................856494
Packet Header overhead (bytes).......97
Max pps .......................................*320*

(Εντάξει, έχω και μερικά πραγματάκια στο background, 5 mirc clients, 3 eggdrops, ο αδερφός μου κάνει camming στο MSN οπότε τρώει 10kBps, αλλά νομιζω οτι καλά ειναι).

----------


## NoYmErOs

> Ακρόπολη / Vivodi (μιας και που ζητήθηκαν στοιχεία) - 1024/256 FULL LLU
> 
> Upstream b/w bits/s........................376732
> Downstream b/w............................856494
> Packet Header overhead (bytes).......99
> Max pps .......................................*309*


  Από πού μπορώ να τα δω αυτά τα pps ? :Embarassed:

----------


## wintech2003

Απο DSLAM Κανήθου-Χαλκίδας 1024/256, με ACN συνδρομή 1024:

Upstream b/w bits/s........................114333
Downstream b/w............................844081
Packet Header overhead (bytes).......94
*Max pps .......................................98*

----------


## wintech2003

> Από πού μπορώ να τα δω αυτά τα pps ?


Με το πρόγραμμα "The All Seeing Εye" το οποίο μπορείς να κατεβάσεις απο εδω:
http://videogames.yahoo.com/multiplayer

----------


## NoYmErOs

καλά είμαι ? 384/128 ΟΤΕ/ΟΤΕνετ

----------


## dsamaras

με τελλας τώρα

 14/10/5 ώρα 22:20
  upstream bandwith                115788
  downsteam bandwith             405100
  packet header overhead 96
  limit packets per second          97





>>>>Καλησπέρα σε όλους

 εγω γραμμή οτε 512/128 provider forthnet 384/128 και είμαι Χολαργό
 στο 210-6542χχχ

 Χρησιμοποιώντας το yahoo all-seeing eye 
 έχω τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις σε διαφορετικές ώρες.

 14/10/5 ώρα 19:20
 upstream bandwith                119729
 downsteam bandwith             439032
 packet header overhead         106
 limit packets per second          91

 13/10/5 ώρα 22:50
 upstream bandwith                122681
  downsteam bandwith             500353
  packet header overhead         108
  limit packets per second          92


 13/10/5 ώρα 20:30
 upstream bandwith                113294
  downsteam bandwith             374275
  packet header overhead         95
  limit packets per second          96

----------


## panathachamp

Πετρούπολη,ΑΡΥΣ+HOL, την ώρα του ποστ:

Upstream b/w bits/s........................106120
Downstream b/w............................257066
Packet Header overhead (bytes).......532
Max pps .......................................16

Το packet header τι είναι; Περίεργο δεν είναι που έχει τέτοια διαφορά από τα pps;(σε άλλους απ'ότι βλέπω,δεν υπάρχει σε τέτοιο βαθμό).Ακου 16pps...

----------


## Navigator

Eπειδη και εμένα τα pps ειναι σαν του panathachamp τα pps του sdikr και aroutis πρώτη φορά τα βλέπω στη ζωή μου !
Γενικά νούμερα απο 60+ pps ειναι ικανοποητικά για voip αρκεί να ειναι και σταθερα ολη την ημέρα και οχι να τα βλέπεις τη ώρα που βγαίνουν τα φαντάσματα.

----------


## kostthem

Traceroute has started ...

traceroute to athe730p-l0.otenet.net (62.103.1.98), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bbras-ath-02l0.forthnet.gr (194.219.252.144)  17.688 ms  21.295 ms  18.011 ms
 2  feidias-gi02.forthnet.gr (212.251.60.62)  22.072 ms  18.019 ms  15.499 ms
 3  core-ath-03.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.103)  19.774 ms  16.246 ms  14.928 ms
 4  aix.forthnet.gr (194.219.253.238)  15.084 ms  21.193 ms  19.061 ms
 5  otenet.aix.gr (195.130.89.2)  17.061 ms  18.860 ms  17.249 ms
 6  athe6509k2-athe7609b.backbone.otenet.net (62.103.6.142)  17.082 ms  20.880 ms  25.252 ms
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  athe730p-vlan32.otenet.net (212.205.223.138)  18.635 ms *  19.021 ms


Traceroute has started ...

traceroute to www.forthnet.gr (193.92.150.50), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bbras-ath-02l0.forthnet.gr (194.219.252.144)  17.627 ms  19.096 ms  14.750 ms
 2  feidias-gi02.forthnet.gr (212.251.60.62)  14.225 ms  16.469 ms  14.714 ms
 3  core-ath-07.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.101)  14.237 ms  21.363 ms  19.541 ms
 4  serv-ath-05.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.205)  19.568 ms  27.830 ms  20.461 ms
 5  * serv-ath-05.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.205)  15.128 ms !X *
 6  serv-ath-05.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.205)  16.904 ms !XForthnet 384/128 - Traceroute has started ...

traceroute to bbras-the-01l0.forthnet.gr (194.219.239.2), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bbras-ath-02l0.forthnet.gr (194.219.252.144)  24.530 ms  25.491 ms  15.167 ms
 2  feidias-gi02.forthnet.gr (212.251.60.62)  15.107 ms  15.235 ms  17.971 ms
 3  titan.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.97)  15.365 ms  13.998 ms  16.235 ms
 4  efialtisatm5-0-1.forthnet.gr (194.219.253.138)  30.509 ms efialtisatm6-0-1.forthnet.gr (194.219.199.34)  22.564 ms efialtisatm5-0-1.forthnet.gr (194.219.253.138)  24.455 ms

 Περιοχή Αρεως. τηλ.8251χχχ
 Forthnet 384/128 (είναι όμως αργά το βράδυ)
Το Skype πάει πάντα ok.

----------


## cassidy

Καλά παιδιά εγώ τριψήφιο αριθμό pps δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου. Εύγε :Δ
Νομίζω μόνο μια φορά τα περασμένα Χριστούγεννα στις 5 το πρωί!

----------


## wintech2003

Με μισθωμένο κύκλωμα 4Mbit _(το οποίο φυσικά χρησιμοποιούταν και απο άλλους Η/Υ εκείνη την ώρα - δεν ήταν "άδειο")_:

Upstram Bandwidth (bits/s): 3592173
Downstream Bandwidth (bits/s): 2501447
Packet header overhead (bytes): 46
Maximum packets per second: *6344* 

 :Cool:

----------


## Slay

> Με μισθωμένο κύκλωμα 4Mbit _(το οποίο φυσικά χρησιμοποιούταν και απο άλλους Η/Υ εκείνη την ώρα - δεν ήταν "άδειο")_:
> 
> Upstram Bandwidth (bits/s): 3592173
> Downstream Bandwidth (bits/s): 2501447
> Packet header overhead (bytes): 46
> Maximum packets per second: *6344*


*DIE DIE DIE

* Upstram Bandwidth (bits/s): 96949
 Downstream Bandwidth (bits/s): 239396
 Packet header overhead (bytes): 652
 Maximum packets per second: *12

*Τουλαχιστον τωρα που εχουμε ευκολο τροπο μετρησης ας μπει σε καποιο ΠΟΛΥ φανερο μερος του site ωστε να μπορουν και οι νεοι χρηστες ευκολα να βλεπουν την πραγματικη ταχυτητα της γραμμης τους

----------


## No-Name

Eγώ με το 1Mbit πώς είμαι????  :Sad:

----------


## Slay

272 pps? ουτε του παπα μην το πεις

----------


## panathachamp

Έκανα και άλλο ένα τώρα το πρωί, 97pps,από τα 15 χθές το βράδυ. Δεν ξέρουν τίποτα στον ΟΤΕ σου λέει μετά για κόφτη...

----------


## stako

Από Αμπελόκηπους/Πανόρμου με 1024 ΟΤΕ γραμμή και 1024 Forthnet static:

----------


## ndan_gr

Π.Φάληρο, με 384 1Bill Forthnet

Upstream 112.138
Downstream 296.136
Packet Header 660
Maximum Packets per second 13
----
Είναι πολύ χάλια ή μου φαίνεται;

----------


## panathachamp

> Π.Φάληρο, με 384 1Bill Forthnet
> 
> Upstream 112.138
> Downstream 296.136
> Packet Header 660
> Maximum Packets per second 13
> ----
> Είναι πολύ χάλια ή μου φαίνεται;


Guess what...  :Contrabassplaying:

----------


## Navigator

> Έκανα και άλλο ένα τώρα το πρωί, 97pps,από τα 15 χθές το βράδυ. Δεν ξέρουν τίποτα στον ΟΤΕ σου λέει μετά για κόφτη...


Θα εχεις πάρει το 121 βλάβες και θα ακουσες το γνωστό παραμύθι  οτι δεν ειναι απο αυτούς αλλά απο τους ISP.
H απάντηση στο οργανοπαίχτη ΟΤΕτζή ειναι οτι γιατι στη ιδια περιοχή οταν υπάρχουν τα άλλα δίκτυα της Vividi & Telepasssport δουλέυουν και ΜΟΝΟ το δικό τους δεν δουλέυει ?
Γιατί μας εχουν φλομώσει οι ΟΤΕτζίδες σε διαφήμιση για τα ΟnLine Games του Conn-X otan στο βρωμοδικτυο τους με 20pps αυτά δεν δουλέυουν ?
Αν παρά ολα αυτά σε γράψουν και δεν φτιάξουν τα pps εκεί που πρέπει να ειναι:
Kαταγγελία στον ΟΤΕ
Καταγγελία στη ΕΕΤΤ
Πηγαίνεις  σε άλλο δίκτυο εκτος ΟΤΕ αν σε καλύπτει στη περιοχή σου.

----------


## xarists

Με ποιο προγραμμα τεσταρετε ρε πεδες το προβλημα?Υπαρχει καποιο συγκεκριμενο αξιοπιστο?

----------


## Slay

Σημερα το πρωι και μετα την χθεσινη διακοπη των DSL στο κεντρο στο οποιο ειμαι (Σκαγιοπουλειο Πατρα) ειδα μετα απο πολλους μηνες flatline στο διαγραμα του DUmeter, σταματαω το FTP που κατεβαζα και ριχνω ενα τεστ με το allseeingeye και βγαζω 98pps σε 384 γραμμη, μακαρι να εγινε καμια αναβαθμιση.

----------


## sdikr

> Σημερα το πρωι και μετα την χθεσινη διακοπη των DSL στο κεντρο στο οποιο ειμαι (Σκαγιοπουλειο Πατρα) ειδα μετα απο πολλους μηνες flatline στο διαγραμα του DUmeter, σταματαω το FTP που κατεβαζα και ριχνω ενα τεστ με το allseeingeye και βγαζω 98pps σε 384 γραμμη, μακαρι να εγινε καμια αναβαθμιση.


Διακοπή έγινε  :Sad:

----------


## Navigator

Aλλος χρήστης της Telepassport μπορεί να μας δώσει μέτρηση pps ?

----------


## Slay

> Διακοπή έγινε


Δικιο εχεις, ξαναγυρισα στα 16  :Sad:

----------


## ntsili

> Με ποιο προγραμμα τεσταρετε ρε πεδες το προβλημα?Υπαρχει καποιο συγκεκριμενο αξιοπιστο?


Τρέχεις το "All Seeing Eye" και πας στο "view" --> "options" --> "network"

----------


## aroutis

> Eπειδη και εμένα τα pps ειναι σαν του panathachamp τα pps του sdikr και aroutis πρώτη φορά τα βλέπω στη ζωή μου !
> Γενικά νούμερα απο 60+ pps ειναι ικανοποητικά για voip αρκεί να ειναι και σταθερα ολη την ημέρα και οχι να τα βλέπεις τη ώρα που βγαίνουν τα φαντάσματα.


9:15μμ έκανα το post... για ποιά φαντάσματα μιλάς ; :Rolling Eyes: 

Και δεν ήταν άδεια η γραμμή, έχω ανα πάσα στιγμή 5 mircs και 3 eggdrops. 

Σήμερα θα ξαναδοκιμάσω...

----------


## erebus

Κι εδώ η κατάσταση είναι απογοητευτική.

Γραμμή Forthnet static 1 mbit
ADSL ΑΡΥΣ από ΟΤΕ
Router Zyxel 652R-11 PSTN

Τα πακέτα ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση από το LAN (εξυπηρετεί περί τα 20 τερματικά) είναι από 15-200 ανά second. 90% πάντως είναι κάτω από 30 αν και ποτέ δεν σταθεροποιούνται κάπου.

Το latency (και ενώ το load της γραμμής δεν ξεπερνά το 20%) φτάνει ώρες ώρες και τα 3 seconds, έως και στιγμιαίο κόψιμο της γραμμής. Κοινώς δε μπορώ να δουλέψω πλέον, αυτό που έχω δεν είναι γραμμή, είναι σκουπίδι.

Τον τελευταίο μήνα η κατάσταση έχει συνεχώς έτσι και δεν ξέρω προς τα πού να ξεκινήσω τις μηνύσεις. Από πλευράς Forthnet πάντως επισήμως μου λένε ότι το ψάχνουν. Ανεπισήμως μου λένε ότι δεν βγάζουν άκρη και δεν ψάχνουν και πολλά με τον ΟΤΕ πλέον.

Κάποια πρόταση έχετε να κάνετε;

----------


## dkounal

> Κάποια πρόταση έχετε να κάνετε;


Προσωπικά έχω κάνει ήδη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και από δευτερα ακολουθεί INKA, ΚΕΠΚΑ, συνήγορος του πολίτη.
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να υπάρχει ομαδική συλλογή υπογραφών όπως και στην προηγούμενη διαμαρτυρία. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω σελίδα συλλογής υπογραφών και δικηγόρο για αυτή τη δουλειά και δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει και ανάλογη διάθεση σε αυτό το topic, όλοι κάνουν απλά την ψυχοθεραπεία τους, γράφοντας το ένα post πισω από το άλλο.
Από μένα υπάρχει ήδη ένα γράμμα που εφυγε στην ΕΕΤΤ και πολλά που πήγαν στον ΟΤΕ για αρχή. Εάν υπάρχει διάθεση για ομαδική καταγγελία το ξανακουβεντιάζουμε.

----------


## erebus

dkounal, αν είχα διαβάσει σωστά κάπου στις 50τόσες προηγούμενες σελίδες, εσύ δεν είχες βρει άκρη στο πρόβλημα σε συνεννόηση με τον τοπικό ΟΤΕ;

Μπορεί να θυμάμαι και λάθος - πάντως αν θέλεις στείλε μου PM για να οργανώσουμε άμεσα κάτι το ομαδικό. Βράζει ο τόπος.

----------


## dkounal

> dkounal, αν είχα διαβάσει σωστά κάπου στις 50τόσες προηγούμενες σελίδες, εσύ δεν είχες βρει άκρη στο πρόβλημα σε συνεννόηση με τον τοπικό ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Μπορεί να θυμάμαι και λάθος - πάντως αν θέλεις στείλε μου PM για να οργανώσουμε άμεσα κάτι το ομαδικό. Βράζει ο τόπος.


Κράτησε 1.5 μέρα. Μετά τα ίδια.

Το ομορφότερο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι όλοι μα όλοι, λένε ότι μπορεί να είναι ή να μην είναι βλάβη, μόλις κάνουν το πρώτο τηλέφωνο μεταξύ τους σου λένε ότι είναι θέμα bandwidth και δεν είναι βλάβη και μόλις τους πεις να σου το στείλουν γραπτώς ότι δεν είναι βλάβη δηλώνουν αναρμόδιοι να σου δώσουν απάντηση. Προφορικώς μόνο είναι αρμόδιοι. 
Ο Δούκογλου ενημερώθηκε, απάντησε ότι θα δει, εχουν περασει 2 βδομάδες και άφαντος έκτοτε.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάτι φοβούνται όταν πρέπει να το δώσουν γραπτώς.
Είναι σαν τον υπόδικο ιταλό μαφιόζο που στην κατάθεση του  έλεγε: "Δεν ξέρω τίποτα, δεν άκουσα τίποτα, δεν είδα τίποτα, δεν ήμουν εκεί. Και εάν ήμουν, κοιμόμουν"

Για να γίνει κάτι χρειάζεται η εξής διαδικασία:
1. Ακολουθούμε την διαδικασία του psyxakia και με ένα voipbuster καταγράφεται στο performance monitor ο αριθμός των πακέτων ή χρησιμοποιούμε το all-eyes (πως το λένε?) ή καλύτερα εάν μπορούμε να βάλουμε σε κάποια site την σελίδα μέτρησης του psyxakia.  Εγώ μπορώ να τοβάλω σε  ένα μηχάνημα.  Υπάρχουν  άλλοι? 
2. Μια σελίδα καταγράφει χρήστες με τον ότι στοιχεία πει ένας δικηγόρος συν το τηλέφωνο τους (ιδιοκτήτες ή εξουσιοδοτημένοι χρήστες τηλεφώνου μονο) που δηλώνουν ότι έχουν το πρόβλημα αφου το ελέγξουν.
3. Μόλις μαζευτουν κάμποσα άτομα γίνεται ομαδικώς μια καλή καταγγελία που μπορεί να πάει πλέον σε πολύ κόσμο.

trojy, psyxakia ti lete ?

----------


## wintech2003

> Κι εδώ η κατάσταση είναι απογοητευτική.
> 
> Γραμμή Forthnet static 1 mbit
> ADSL ΑΡΥΣ από ΟΤΕ
> Router Zyxel 652R-11 PSTN
> 
> Τα πακέτα ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση από το LAN (εξυπηρετεί περί τα 20 τερματικά) είναι από 15-200 ανά second. 90% πάντως είναι κάτω από 30 αν και ποτέ δεν σταθεροποιούνται κάπου.
> 
> Το latency (και ενώ το load της γραμμής δεν ξεπερνά το 20%) φτάνει ώρες ώρες και τα 3 seconds, έως και στιγμιαίο κόψιμο της γραμμής. Κοινώς δε μπορώ να δουλέψω πλέον, αυτό που έχω δεν είναι γραμμή, είναι σκουπίδι.
> ...


Πάντως αν η επιχείρηση βασίζεται στο Internet για την σωστή λειτουργία της, θα πήγαινα σε κάτι πιο σταθερο (ισως ενα LMDS και bandwidth μισθωμένης απο FORTHnet). 
Πρόσφατα εστησα εναν πελάτη στην Αθηνα και βγαίνει το Internet (2Mbps μισθωμένο) μαζί με το κόστος του LMDS περίπου στα 2000 EUR / μηνα. 
Και δεν εχεις πια ουτε ΟΤΕ ουτε τίποτα...

----------


## Navigator

Αν κάναμε ψυχοθεραπεια δεν θα ψάχναμε στοιχεια και μετρησεις αλλά θα ρίχναμε  ΜΟΝΟ μπινελίκια. 
Μόλις πριν δύο σελίδες καταληξαμε σε ευκολο τρόπο μέτρησης με το All Seeing Eye.
Aφου ειναι γνωστό οτι αυτοί πουλάνε τρέλλα και λένε οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή σου λένε οτι ειναι ιδέα σου εσύ χωρίς νούμερα τι θα πείς ?
Σήμερα το πρωί σε ενα επαγγελματικό ραντεβού κατά τυχη τ'εφερε ο διάολος και βρεθήκαμε με κάτι ΟΤΕτζίδες τεχνικούς.
Λοιπόν of the record παραδέχονται οτι το έχουν ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ κόψει με τη μέθοδο του κατά λάθος-επίτηδες.
Βεβαια οσο και να επέμενα δεν μου είπαν τι εχουν κάνει.

----------


## panathachamp

Χμ...Το να πείσεις τους Οτετζήδες για κάτι που έχουν κάνει αλλά δεν το παραδέχονται με τη βοήθεια ενός shareware προγράμματος για online games (δε λέω,μια χαρά τις κάνει τις μετρήσεις του απ'ότι διαπίστωσα), δε ξέρω, μου φαίνεται κομματάκι ασύλληπτο.

----------


## dkounal

> Χμ...Το να πείσεις τους Οτετζήδες για κάτι που έχουν κάνει αλλά δεν το παραδέχονται με τη βοήθεια ενός shareware προγράμματος για online games (δε λέω,μια χαρά τις κάνει τις μετρήσεις του απ'ότι διαπίστωσα), δε ξέρω, μου φαίνεται κομματάκι ασύλληπτο.


Υπάρχει και το performance monitor που είναι περισσότερο αξιόπιστο από τα utilities τους, αν κρίνω από το τι ακούσει μέχρι τώρα από αυτούς. Εκτός και εάν εν γνώση τους παραπλανούν τους συνδρομητές τους. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## frap

Να το φτύσω; 
ΦΤΟΥΥΥΥ...
Εχθές και σήμερα όλα μέλι-γάλα στο voipbuster. 50pps καρφωμένο.
Κέντρο Χαριλάου, 314***
Και ξανά ΦΤΟΥΥΥΥΥ

----------


## Navigator

> Χμ...Το να πείσεις τους Οτετζήδες για κάτι που έχουν κάνει αλλά δεν το παραδέχονται με τη βοήθεια ενός shareware προγράμματος για online games (δε λέω,μια χαρά τις κάνει τις μετρήσεις του απ'ότι διαπίστωσα), δε ξέρω, μου φαίνεται κομματάκι ασύλληπτο.


Φυσικά και δεν τους ειπα το τρόπο μέτρησης γιατί σίγουρα θα το κοροιδευαν...
Τους έθεσα ωμά το ερώτημα γιατί τα pps ειναι τόσο αθλια ακόμα και σε σχέση με μιά isdn 64k.Αρχισαν να μου λένε οτι isdn και adsl πέφτουν μαζί στα κέντρα και διάφορα  άλλα παραμυθια.Κατάλαβα οτι κάτι γνώριζαν και τους πέταξα και για τα overhead που πηγαίνουν στα 400.
Οποτε αρχισαν να μιλάνε σωστά "ναι ΄ξερεις και εμεις τα λέμε αλλά από επάνω δεν ακούνε και σύντομα δεν θα λυθεί η ιστορία αυτή,να δουμε τι θα γίνει οταν θα πάμε από ATM σε Gigabit κλπ "

----------


## panathachamp

> Φυσικά και δεν τους ειπα το τρόπο μέτρησης γιατί σίγουρα θα το κοροιδευαν...
> Τους έθεσα ωμά το ερώτημα γιατί τα pps ειναι τόσο αθλια ακόμα και σε σχέση με μιά isdn 64k.Αρχισαν να μου λένε οτι isdn και adsl πέφτουν μαζί στα κέντρα και διάφορα άλλα παραμυθια.Κατάλαβα οτι κάτι γνώριζαν και τους πέταξα και για τα overhead που πηγαίνουν στα 400.
> Οποτε αρχισαν να μιλάνε σωστά "ναι ΄ξερεις και εμεις τα λέμε αλλά από επάνω δεν ακούνε και σύντομα δεν θα λυθεί η ιστορία αυτή,να δουμε τι θα γίνει οταν θα πάμε από ATM σε Gigabit κλπ "


Πάντως το να το παραδεχτούν σε ανεπίσημη συζήτηση με κάποιον που έχει σχτικές γνώσεις απέχει πολύ από το να πουν κάτι παρόμοιο σε επίσημη καταγγελία κάποιου που δεν έχει [καλή ώρα εγώ, όχι ότι έκανα κάποια καταγγελία(ούτε καν ένα τηλέφωνο δεν έχω πάρει), μιας και τη δεδομένη στιγμή δε βρίσκω ιδιαίτερο νόημα για κάτι τέτοιο]. Γενικά από τότε που παρουσιάστηκε αυτό το θέμα στα μέσα Σεπτέμβρη, έχω καταλήξει πως εκτός από αναμονή δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο...

----------


## THE_GODFATHER

Με ADSL Terledome 385kb/s
Router Zyxel p600 over pstn
Dslam OTE Χολαργού

Testing Bandwidth (με All seeing eye)
Upstream bandwith:11658
Downsteam bandwith:286792
Packet headrer overhead(bytes):*30*
Maximoum packets per second:*315*

Το Packet headrer overhead τί είναι?
Παρόλο το 315 pp2 δέν μπορώ να κατεβάσv torrent πάνω απο 15kb/s (και δέν έχω fierwall, ports κλειστές,κακό seed κλπ κλπ)

----------


## dkounal

> Packet headrer overhead(bytes):*30*
> Maximoum packets per second:*315*
> 
> Το Packet headrer overhead τί είναι?
> Παρόλο το 315 pp2 δέν μπορώ να κατεβάσv torrent πάνω απο 15kb/s (και δέν έχω fierwall, ports κλειστές,κακό seed κλπ κλπ)


Κάθε πακέτο έχει ένα header που περιέχει πληροφορίες για προέλευση, προορισμό, μέγεθος, είδος, κλπ. Οσο μικρότερα και κατα συνέπεια πακέτα χρησιμοποιείς τόσο χάνεις σε bandwidth λόγω headers.

Ο αριθμός πακέτων που μπορείς να λάβεις *ΔΕΝ* έχει καμια σχέση με το γεγονός ότι με πακέτα μεγέθους γύρω από το MTU (~1500Bytes) πιάνεις λιγότερο από ότι θα περίμενες σαν ταχύτητα από την ADSL σου. 

Γενικότερα το θέμα που κουβεντιάζουμε εδώ *δεν* έχει σχέση με τα p2p. Η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορεί να τα επηρεάζει είναι όταν ζητάς πάνω από 30 ταυτόχρονα connections.

----------


## dkounal

> Πάντως το να το παραδεχτούν σε ανεπίσημη συζήτηση με κάποιον που έχει σχτικές γνώσεις απέχει πολύ από το να πουν κάτι παρόμοιο σε επίσημη καταγγελία κάποιου που δεν έχει [καλή ώρα εγώ, όχι ότι έκανα κάποια καταγγελία(ούτε καν ένα τηλέφωνο δεν έχω πάρει), μιας και τη δεδομένη στιγμή δε βρίσκω ιδιαίτερο νόημα για κάτι τέτοιο]. Γενικά από τότε που παρουσιάστηκε αυτό το θέμα στα μέσα Σεπτέμβρη, έχω καταλήξει πως εκτός από αναμονή δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο...


Έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι ότι εάν εμένα μου φτιάξουν την γραμμή μου έχω πετύχει ένα καλό διακανονισμό και μπορώ να κλείσω το στόμα μου...... Οι υπόλοιποι μπορώ να πληρώνουν τον ΟΤΕ για κάτι που δεν έχουν και να περιμένουν....

----------


## Navigator

> Πάντως το να το παραδεχτούν σε ανεπίσημη συζήτηση με κάποιον που έχει σχτικές γνώσεις απέχει πολύ από το να πουν κάτι παρόμοιο σε επίσημη καταγγελία κάποιου που δεν έχει [καλή ώρα εγώ, όχι ότι έκανα κάποια καταγγελία(ούτε καν ένα τηλέφωνο δεν έχω πάρει), μιας και τη δεδομένη στιγμή δε βρίσκω ιδιαίτερο νόημα για κάτι τέτοιο]. Γενικά από τότε που παρουσιάστηκε αυτό το θέμα στα μέσα Σεπτέμβρη, έχω καταλήξει πως εκτός από αναμονή δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο...


Πολύ παθητική ειναι αυτή η στάση και σίγουρα οχι παράδειγμα.Αντίδραση μπορεί να υπαρξει αρκεί να υπάρχει θέληση.
Η τακτική του ΟΤΕ ειναι ξεκάθαρη -απέναντι ακόμα και σε γνώστες του αντικειμένου σαν το dkounal- ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΙΜΟ.
Αντίδραση υπάρχει ακόμα και τώρα που το θέμα δεν συγκινεί πολλούς.
Toυς γράφεις και εσύ τους ΟΤΕτζίδες κανονικά πηγαίνοντας στα δίκτυα της Vivodi ή Telepassport αν σε καλυπτουν .
Αν βγάλει και η Tellas δικές της γραμμές τότε μόνο από κάτι γριές που έμαθαν μια ζωή ΟΤΕ θα τα παίρνουν τα λαμόγια.

----------


## nrg_polini

Να πω και εγω τη μ@λακια μου?

Εχω διαβασει απο την αρχη σχεδον ολο το θεμα, και βλεπω μια μεγαλη και ανεξηγητη ηρεμια. Δεν μπορειτε να παιξετε παιχνιδια, και να χρησιμοποιειτε voip, και βλεπω οτι οι περισσοτεροι αρκουνται στο να λενε "εχω και εγω το προβλημα, να οι μετρησεις μου". Τι ειναι αυτα ρε??????  :Evil:  Παρτε τους τα κεφαλια! Δεν φτανει που πληρωνετε/με κατι πανακριβα, αλλα δεν δουλευει και σωστα! 

Πολλοι χρηστες εχουν dsl μονο για games & voip,ομως αυτη η παθητικοτητα ειναι αλλο πραγμα!  :Worthy: 

Τι να τον κανετε τον συλλογο αν δεν μπορειτε να κανετε κατι ολοι μαζι, μια διαμαρτυρια προς τον οτε και ολους τους αρμοδιους φορεις ωστε να λυθει αυτο το προβλημα? Καπου πιστευα οτι αυτο το φορουμ, ακουγεται και εχει δυναμη, αλλα σε *αυτο το θεμα* εχω απογοητευτει.

Ελπιζω οι επομενες απαντησεις να μην ειναι επι προσωπικου, αλλα περι των κινησεων που πρεπει να γινουν  :Spam:

----------


## minovg

> Να πω και εγω τη μ@λακια μου?
> 
> Εχω διαβασει απο την αρχη σχεδον ολο το θεμα, και βλεπω μια μεγαλη και ανεξηγητη ηρεμια. Δεν μπορειτε να παιξετε παιχνιδια, και να χρησιμοποιειτε voip, και βλεπω οτι οι περισσοτεροι αρκουνται στο να λενε "εχω και εγω το προβλημα, να οι μετρησεις μου". Τι ειναι αυτα ρε??????  Παρτε τους τα κεφαλια! Δεν φτανει που πληρωνετε/με κατι πανακριβα, αλλα δεν δουλευει και σωστα! 
> 
> Πολλοι χρηστες εχουν dsl μονο για games & voip,ομως αυτη η παθητικοτητα ειναι αλλο πραγμα! 
> 
> Τι να τον κανετε τον συλλογο αν δεν μπορειτε να κανετε κατι ολοι μαζι, μια διαμαρτυρια προς τον οτε και ολους τους αρμοδιους φορεις ωστε να λυθει αυτο το προβλημα? Καπου πιστευα οτι αυτο το φορουμ, ακουγεται και εχει δυναμη, αλλα σε *αυτο το θεμα* εχω απογοητευτει.
> 
> Ελπιζω οι επομενες απαντησεις να μην ειναι περι προσωπικου, αλλα περι των κινησεων που πρεπει να γινουν


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Κάθε φορά που δοκιμάζω το Voipbuster σπάζομαι απίστευτα, για την ανευθυνότητα του υπεύθυνου φορέα τηλεπικοινωνιών. Δε φτάνει που πληρώνουμε τα λεφτά μας, γιατί να μην απαιτούμε να κάνουμε κάτι κοινό όλοι μαζί; Μαζεύαμε υπογραφές για 5€ το μήνα, γιατί να μη μαζεύουμε υπογραφές και για το σοβαρότατο αυτό θέμα και γιατί να σιωπάμε όλοι μαζί;

Δε νομίζετε ότι είναι καιρός να λάβουμε δράση; Ας αφήσουμε τα τεστ που κάνουμε. Το θέμα είναι διαπιστωμένο, ένας που γνωρίζει πώς θα το αποδείξουμε να καταθέσει τα αποδεικτικά και να ανοίξουμε ένα σάιτ κάτι τέλος πάντων με υπογραφές μελών που έχουν το πρόβλημα.

Εσείς τι λέτε;

@nrg polini καθόλου μ@λ@κία αυτό που λες. Χαίρομαι που βρέθηκε και ένας να σκεφτεί όπως εγώ και να μη μένουμε μόνο στα λόγια.  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## ndan_gr

σήμερα εκτός ότι είναι χάλια τα πακέτα...πάνω απο 25 kb/s δεν πιάνω! έλεος δηλαδή καμια αναβάθμιση θα κάνουν; καλά ήμουν στην αρχή μόνος μου στο dslam..

----------


## t300

Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάτι συμβαίνει. Εκτός του ότι έχει βελτιωθεί λίγο η κατάσταση, κάποιες στιγμές έχω φτάσει 130pps με 384 otenet.

----------


## rott

Εγώ πάντως το χρέος μου το έκανα  :Cool:  (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...802#post378802)
Και η ΕΕΤΤ και η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή μου απάντησαν ότι περιμένουν έγγραφη απάντηση από οτε, οτενετ εντός 10 ημερών. Το λιγότερο που θα επιδιώξω είναι επιστροφή της συνδρομής.
Το ινκα με έγραψε κανονικά (έχω την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον διακοσμητικό είναι, γενικότερα)

Μόλις έχω νεότερα θα σας πω :Twisted Evil:

----------


## minovg

Με εξαίρεση τον @ροτ όλοι οι άλλοι αρκούμαστε (βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα) με τις γκρίνιες και τα έλα μωρέ θα διορθωθεί κάποια στιγμή... Σαν επίσημο τεχνολογικό ευρυζωνικό φόρουμ της Ελλάδας δε θα έπρεπε ρε σεις να αναλάβει κάποιος πρωτοβουλίες; Είναι δυνατόν να μας κλέβουν έτσι και να λέμε θα περάσει;  :Thumbdown0: 

Είναι δυνατόν να σκεφτόμαστε όλοι να αναβαθμίσουμε την γραμμή σας σε 512 για να έχουμε ποιότητα 384; Τι τρόπο σκέψης έχουμε τελικά;

Φίλε εσύ με τη βελτίωση που λες. @@ βελτίωση είναι. Για 1 και 2 ώρες βελτίωση μάλλον σύμπτωση θα είναι...

Όπως και με μένα. Μου είχαν κόψει για ένα 24ωρο την γραμμή και καλά για να διορθώσουν το πρόβλημα. Και αυτό συνέβη μόνο για 24ωρα. Μετά πάλι τα ίδια.

Α Π Α Ρ Α Δ Ε Κ Τ Ο Ι  και στον ΟΤΕ αλλά και εμείς οι πελάτες που ανεχόμαστε την κατάσταση και καθόμαστε με σταυρωμένα χέρια.

----------


## cassidy

Ποιοι ενδιαφέρεστε να συντάξουμε ενυπόγραφη επιστολή προς ΟΤΕ και ΕΕΤΤ;
Ελπίζω να μη μαζευτούμε μια χούφτα άτομα μόνο. Κι αν την επιστολή τη στείλουμε και σε ελληνικά περιοδικά πχ PC MASTER θα αναφέρουμε και θα υπογραμμίσουμε πως GAMING online δεν υφίσταται για πολύ κόσμο (γιατί από τον ΟΤΕ θα σε χλευάσουν αν το αναφέρεις) όπως και P2P υπηρεσίες. Να ξέρει δηλαδή κι ο κόσμος τι παίρνει...

Και η σύγκριση pstn με adsl όσον αφορά τον αριθμό των Packets/sec είναι ενδεικτική της κατάστασης, ακόμα κι αν αυτός που το διαβάζει δεν έχει ιδέα για τη φύση του θέματος.

----------


## Λουφάκης Ιωάννη

Πληροφορίες των τελευτείων ωρών λένε οτι μάλλον αύριο η HOL κάνει προσφορα σύνδεσης που θα κάνει πάταγο. Ιδωμεν...

----------


## dkounal

> Ποιοι ενδιαφέρεστε να συντάξουμε ενυπόγραφη επιστολή προς ΟΤΕ και ΕΕΤΤ;
> Ελπίζω να μη μαζευτούμε μια χούφτα άτομα μόνο. Κι αν την επιστολή τη στείλουμε και σε ελληνικά περιοδικά πχ PC MASTER θα αναφέρουμε και θα υπογραμμίσουμε πως GAMING online δεν υφίσταται για πολύ κόσμο (γιατί από τον ΟΤΕ θα σε χλευάσουν αν το αναφέρεις) όπως και P2P υπηρεσίες. Να ξέρει δηλαδή κι ο κόσμος τι παίρνει...
> 
> Και η σύγκριση pstn με adsl όσον αφορά τον αριθμό των Packets/sec είναι ενδεικτική της κατάστασης, ακόμα κι αν αυτός που το διαβάζει δεν έχει ιδέα για τη φύση του θέματος.


Εγώ είμαι μέσα αν και έχω στείλει ήδη προς EETT, EEXI και Δευτερα που θα είμαι Αθήνα θα πάει και συνήγορο του πολίτη. Οι ενώσεις καταναλωτών δεν σου δίνουν καμιά σημασία σε ότι καταγγείλεις εάν δεν είσαι μέλος τους. Αν κάποιοι είναι ήδη μέλη, ας στείλουν ενα κείμενο. Η κοινοποίηση σε εφημερίδες και περιοδικά πρέπει να γίνει προσεκτικά και είναι και αυτή απαραίτητη αλλά όχι χωρίς να δώσουμε 10 μέρες στα προηγούμενα που ανέφερα. Και μια χούφτα είναι καλύτερο από το τίποτα. 

 :Offtopic: 


> Πληροφορίες των τελευτείων ωρών λένε οτι μάλλον αύριο η HOL κάνει προσφορα σύνδεσης που θα κάνει πάταγο. Ιδωμεν...


Και μένα, πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι αυτό που θα φάω για μεσιμεριανό αύριο θα κάνει πάταγο για όποιον είναι μαζί μου...... :Offtopic:

----------


## Navigator

> Πληροφορίες των τελευτείων ωρών λένε οτι μάλλον αύριο η HOL κάνει προσφορα σύνδεσης που θα κάνει πάταγο. Ιδωμεν...


Οτι και να δώσει η HOL αφού θα περνά από τα dslam  του ΟΤΕ xάλια θα ειναι και τα λεφτά  σου πεταμένα.Μόνο από δίκτυο  ανεξάρτητο του  ΟΤΕ  μπορείς να δείς φώς.
Σχεδόν τρία χρόνια  εκαναν testing to adsl τα λαμόγια του ΟΤΕ και να τα αποτελέσματα της εκμάθησης τους= ΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΜΠ@ΥΡΔΕΛΟ.
Το κράτος που εχει άμεσο συμφέρον από αυτόν του κάνει πλάτες για να ληστέυει μονοπωλιακά το κόσμο.
Και γι'άυτό η ΕΕΤΤ αντί να του κόψει ένα μανίκι κάθε ημέρα για τις αθλιες υπηρεσίες του και τις μονοπωλιακές πρακτικές του κάνει και αυτή το κορόιδο.

----------


## cassidy

> Η κοινοποίηση σε εφημερίδες και περιοδικά πρέπει να γίνει προσεκτικά και είναι και αυτή απαραίτητη αλλά όχι χωρίς να δώσουμε 10 μέρες στα προηγούμενα που ανέφερα. Και μια χούφτα είναι καλύτερο από το τίποτα.


Δηλαδή να μη στείλω δακρύβρεχτο γράμμα στο PC Master για τον ένα χρόνο gaming με 16pps;  :Crying: Για το πώς οι εχθροί μου δεν έπεφταν όσες σφαίρες και να έριχνα, για το πώς πέθαινα 1 second αφού έβρισκα κάλυψη... για τους ξένους που σε ελληνικούς servers είχαν καλύτερο ping από εμένα και μετά μας πούλαγαν και μούρη για το "skill" τους...  :Sad: 

Πιστεύω θα συγκινηθεί πολύς κόσμος, μπορεί να γίνει και ταινία  :Smile:

----------


## ndan_gr

Μίλησα με forthnet δήλωσα βλάβη και μου είπε και απο τον ΟΤΕ γνωρίζουν για τα "προβληματικα πακέτα", και ότι έγινε λόγω προβληματικής αναβάθμισης στα dslams
είναι προς επιδιόρθωση...αύριο που ελπίζω να με πάρουν για την βλάβη θα ρωτήσω σχετικά αν πέσω σε τεχνικό

----------


## Navigator

> Μίλησα με forthnet δήλωσα βλάβη και μου είπε και απο τον ΟΤΕ γνωρίζουν για τα "προβληματικα πακέτα", και ότι έγινε λόγω προβληματικής αναβάθμισης στα dslams
> είναι προς επιδιόρθωση...αύριο που ελπίζω να με πάρουν για την βλάβη θα ρωτήσω σχετικά αν πέσω σε τεχνικό


Αντί να τους δικαιoλογούν θα έπρεπε να τους πλακώσουν στις μυνήσεις τους ΟΤΕτζίδες για λογαριασμό των πελατών τους.
Αυτή η δήθεν "αναβάθμιση" δεν ήταν τόσο "αθώα" ηταν cazo pensato.

Aυτή τη ωρα για παράδειγμα εχω 15pps  572 packet overhead 
Αν υπήρχε σοβαρό κράτος θα έπρεπε να πάρουμε τα λεφτά μας πίσω και οχι να προστατευουν τα λαμόγια 
τους ΟΤΕτζίδες

----------


## nahuel

Στο τηλέφωνο 0080067891011 (ατελής κλήση) είναι Ελληνική υπηρεσία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης στις Βρυξέλες. Οπως με πληροφόρησαν θα μου στείλουν με e-mail κάποια δ/νση που μπορώ να στείλω αναφορά του προβλήματος. Η υπηρεσία αυτή λέγετε Γενική Δ/νση Ανταγωνισμού καί ελέγχουν καί τα μονοπώλεια των διαφόρων οργανισμών στα Κράτη μέλη. Εάν θέλετε μπορείται να τηλεφωνήσετε καί εσείς καί να κάνομαι αναφορές, γιατί διαφορετικά δεν πρόκειται να λυθεί το πρόβλημα από τους Οτετζίδες.

----------


## hurin

> Δηλαδή να μη στείλω δακρύβρεχτο γράμμα στο PC Master για τον ένα χρόνο gaming με 16pps; Για το πώς οι εχθροί μου δεν έπεφταν όσες σφαίρες και να έριχνα, για το πώς πέθαινα 1 second αφού έβρισκα κάλυψη... για τους ξένους που σε ελληνικούς servers είχαν καλύτερο ping από εμένα και μετά μας πούλαγαν και μούρη για το "skill" τους... 
> 
> Πιστεύω θα συγκινηθεί πολύς κόσμος, μπορεί να γίνει και ταινία


Έλεγα και γω . Τόσο άχρηστος είμαι πια ? Οι άλλοι headshot και εγώ αδειάζω τον γεμιστήρα πάνω τους ...

----------


## rott

> Στο τηλέφωνο 0080067891011 (ατελής κλήση) είναι Ελληνική υπηρεσία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης στις Βρυξέλες. Οπως με πληροφόρησαν θα μου στείλουν με e-mail κάποια δ/νση που μπορώ να στείλω αναφορά του προβλήματος. Η υπηρεσία αυτή λέγετε Γενική Δ/νση Ανταγωνισμού καί ελέγχουν καί τα μονοπώλεια των διαφόρων οργανισμών στα Κράτη μέλη. Εάν θέλετε μπορείται να τηλεφωνήσετε καί εσείς καί να κάνομαι αναφορές, γιατί διαφορετικά δεν πρόκειται να λυθεί το πρόβλημα από τους Οτετζίδες.


 Μπορείς να μας δώσεις και τη δ/νση (αν στη στείλανε ήδη)? Φοβάμαι ότι είναι λίγο... αισιόδοξο να προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω UDP και ping timeouts στην τηλεφωνήτρια του 0800..... :Wink: Επίσης, αφού υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για μαζική δράση, ας έχουμε και αυτό στα υπόψη!

----------


## Navigator

Στο τηλέφωνο της ΕΕ μπορει να γίνει δουλιά  0080067891011
Μόνο αν σπάσει το μονοπώλιο του ΟΤΕ στις LLU θα γίνει κάτι. Γιατί αν μπορείς να βρείς την ίδια υπηρεσία από άλλους δεν θα μπορούν να σε γράφουν τα λαμόγια οπως κάνουν τώρα.
Εγώ θα πάρω τηλ και θα κάνω αναφορά για τη απαράδεκτη καθυστέρηση του νόμου για τη απαλευθερωση των επικοινωνιών.
Τα ίδια έκαναν τα αντιστοιχα λαμόγια στη Ευρώπη αλλά με αυτό το νόμο πήραν το μαθημά τους.
Εδώ τι διαμαρτυρία να κάνεις αφού το ίδιο το κράτος διορίζει το Βουρλούμη και ειναι στο κόλπο.Η Παρωδία με το ΕΠΑΚ και το Βουρλούμη λέει πολλά....

----------


## haHa

Εγω ειμαι Πατρα κεντρο πλατεια Ολγας με Οτενετ 384 over ISDN σε *μη* πιτταρισμενο DSLAM
οπου πιανω τωρα μεσημερι 40 kb/sec σε ftp και torrent σταθερα,με το all seeing eye εχω max pps 98.
Αλλα μερικες φορες (μια στις τρεις) μου πεταει max pps 15-30.
Με το skype τωρα εκανα δοκιμη και ολα μια χαρα. Παλιοτερα ειχα πολυ μεγαλη καθυστερηση 
και μολις αρχιζα να μιλαω επεφταν τα download μου στο μηδεν.
Για να δουμε λετε να βελτιωθηκαμε?
Α και  max pps 98 ειναι καλο για 384??

----------


## Navigator

Περίμενε σε λίγο που στο dslam θα μπούν και οι φοιτητές....
Θα καλοπεράσεις !

----------


## nahuel

> Μπορείς να μας δώσεις και τη δ/νση (αν στη στείλανε ήδη)? Φοβάμαι ότι είναι λίγο... αισιόδοξο να προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω UDP και ping timeouts στην τηλεφωνήτρια του 0800.....Επίσης, αφού υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για μαζική δράση, ας έχουμε και αυτό στα υπόψη!


Δεν μου έστειλαν ακόμη την Δ/νση της υπηρεσίας αυτής, αλλά αύριο θα πάρω καί πάλι τηλέφωνο, γιατί ενδεχομένως να έγινε κάποιο λάθος στο e-mail που έδωσα τηλεφωνικά στην κυρία που μίλησα. Να σημειωθεί ότι όταν πήρα τηλέφωνο μου απάντησε στα Αγγλικά μία κυρία με Γερμανική προφορά καί μου είπε ότι δεν ήταν εκείνη τη στιγμή κάποιος Ελληνας καί μου ζήτησε το τηλέφωνό μου καί μετά από λίγο μου τηλεφώνησε μία Ελληνίδα καί με πολύ ευγένεια μιλήσαμε περίπου μισή ώρα όπου της εξήγησα γιά το πρόβλημα Voip που αντιμετωπίζω εγώ, της ανέφερα γιά το ADSLgr Forum που θα μπορούσε κάποιος αρμόδιος να ενημερωθεί γιά το γενικό πρόβλημα που υπάρχει καί μου σύστησε να κάνω αναφορά στην υπηρεσία που προανέφερα. Γιά ότι νεώτερο έχω θα ενημερώσω το Forum.

Υπόψη υπάρχει καί η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτών του Υπουργείο Εμπορίου στη πλατεία Κάνιγγος, τηλέφ.210 3893231

----------


## konstpan

Ρε παιδιά ας μου πει κάποιος πριν τρελαθώ τελείως...

Το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεται στο αυτό thread έχει σαν παρενέργεια να αποσυνδέομαι από το internet όταν προσπαθώ να κάνω χρήση VoIPBuster ή να παίξω online πχ. counter strike???

Δεν μιλάω απλώς για μικρές ταχύτητες αλλά για ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ από το internet. Ας μου το ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ ώστε να ξέρω ότι δεν φταίει το router μου ή η γραμμή μου.

(έχω σύνδεση forthnet 384 με WAG354G router)

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδιά ας μου πει κάποιος πριν τρελαθώ τελείως...
> 
> Το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεται στο αυτό thread έχει σαν παρενέργεια να αποσυνδέομαι από το internet όταν προσπαθώ να κάνω χρήση VoIPBuster ή να παίξω online πχ. counter strike???
> 
> Δεν μιλάω απλώς για μικρές ταχύτητες αλλά για ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ από το internet. Ας μου το ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ ώστε να ξέρω ότι δεν φταίει το router μου ή η γραμμή μου.
> 
> (έχω σύνδεση forthnet 384 με WAG354G router)


οχι καμία σχέση

----------


## wintech2003

Και ομως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η αποσύνδεση απο το DSLAM ειναι φαινομενο που παρατηρείται λόγω όλων όσων αναφέρονται στο thread αυτό.
Βεβαια εσυ konstpan κοιτα μήπως έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στο splitter/φίλτρο σου διότι κάτι τετοιο εχει αναφερθεί για το συγκεκριμένο router που εχεις, οτι δηλαδή δεν συνεργάζεται αρμονικά με όλα τα splitters και μολις κάποιος σε παιρνει ή μόλις σηκώνεις το ακουστικό για να καλέσεις εσυ κάποιον, αποσυνδέεσαι απο το DSLAM.

----------


## sdikr

> Και ομως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η αποσύνδεση απο το DSLAM ειναι φαινομενο που παρατηρείται λόγω όλων όσων αναφέρονται στο thread αυτό.
> Βεβαια εσυ konstpan κοιτα μήπως έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στο splitter/φίλτρο σου διότι κάτι τετοιο εχει αναφερθεί για το συγκεκριμένο router που εχεις, οτι δηλαδή δεν συνεργάζεται αρμονικά με όλα τα splitters και μολις κάποιος σε παιρνει ή μόλις σηκώνεις το ακουστικό για να καλέσεις εσυ κάποιον, αποσυνδέεσαι απο το DSLAM.


αλλό το να χάσει το sync  και άλλο το Ip

----------


## Navigator

> Ρε παιδιά ας μου πει κάποιος πριν τρελαθώ τελείως...
> 
> Το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεται στο αυτό thread έχει σαν παρενέργεια να αποσυνδέομαι από το internet όταν προσπαθώ να κάνω χρήση VoIPBuster ή να παίξω online πχ. counter strike???
> 
> Δεν μιλάω απλώς για μικρές ταχύτητες αλλά για ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ από το internet. Ας μου το ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος σας παρακαλώ ώστε να ξέρω ότι δεν φταίει το router μου ή η γραμμή μου.
> 
> (έχω σύνδεση forthnet 384 με WAG354G router)


Και ομως ΝΑΙ αυτό συμβαινει το έχω γράψει σε άλλο topic εδώ μέσα.
Και επειδή κουφάθηκα και εγώ και λέω δεν μπορει αυτό να γίνει το εκανα σαν πείραμα πέντε φορές το περαμένο Σάββατο και τις πέντε φορές το ιδιο αποτέλεσμα.
Το μοδεμ να τα παίζει χοντρά με όλα τα led αναμένα ακόμα και το κόκκινο που λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει γραμμή μαζί με το αντιστοιχο πράσινο.
Και το connection με το dslam κάτω δηλαδή και ολα down.
Eπρεπε το modem να βγεί από το ρευμα διαφορετικά γιόκ τα πάντα.
Ολα αυτά ΚΑΘΕ φορά που πήγα να μιλήσω πότε από messanger ποτε από skype,kλπ
στό πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο μπάμ και κάτω όλα.
Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας....

Α και για το Sdikr τι να καταλάβεις εσύ από αυτά πού τραβάμε με το #@% ΟΤΕ οταν εσένα η γραμμή σου δίνει 380pps και εμάς 16pps

----------


## sdikr

> Και ομως ΝΑΙ αυτό συμβαινει το έχω γράψει σε άλλο topic εδώ μέσα.
> Και επειδή κουφάθηκα και εγώ και λέω δεν μπορει αυτό να γίνει το εκανα σαν πείραμα πέντε φορές το περαμένο Σάββατο και τις πέντε φορές το ιδιο αποτέλεσμα.
> Το μοδεμ να τα παίζει χοντρά με όλα τα led αναμένα ακόμα και το κόκκινο που λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει γραμμή μαζί με το αντιστοιχο πράσινο.
> Και το connection με το dslam κάτω δηλαδή και ολα down.
> Eπρεπε το modem να βγεί από το ρευμα διαφορετικά γιόκ τα πάντα.
> Ολα αυτά ΚΑΘΕ φορά που πήγα να μιλήσω πότε από messanger ποτε από skype,kλπ
> στό πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο μπάμ και κάτω όλα.
> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας....
> 
> Α και για το Sdikr τι να καταλάβεις εσύ από αυτά πού τραβάμε με το #@% ΟΤΕ οταν εσένα η γραμμή σου δίνει 380pps και εμάς 16pps



Τι Modem έχεις;

όσο για το τι να καταλάβω εγω..............

----------


## Navigator

Δεν ήταν το modem γιατί δοκίμασ τρία στη σειρά.Στη αρχή νόμισα μάλιστα οτι το πρώτο ειχε καεί έτσι πιυ το είδα να τα εχει παίξει.
Το πρωτο ηταν USR μετά το Κοκκαλομόδεμ που μου ειχαν δώσει οι αχρηστοι και στο τέλος ενα D-link.
Kαι τα τρία μπάμ και κάτω.
Επίσης η ώρα ηταν προχωρημένη για να μην έχει traffic 2:30 το πρωί και μιλαγα με ένα φίλο στη Αγγλία ο οποιος προσπαθούσε να καταλαβει τι ειχα πάθει.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ήταν το modem γιατί δοκίμασ τρία στη σειρά.Στη αρχή νόμισα μάλιστα οτι το πρώτο ειχε καεί έτσι πιυ το είδα να τα εχει παίξει.
> Το πρωτο ηταν USR μετά το Κοκκαλομόδεμ που μου ειχαν δώσει οι αχρηστοι και στο τέλος ενα D-link.
> Kαι τα τρία μπάμ και κάτω.
> Επίσης η ώρα ηταν προχωρημένη για να μην έχει traffic 2:30 το πρωί και μιλαγα με ένα φίλο στη Αγγλία ο οποιος προσπαθούσε να καταλαβει τι ειχα πάθει.


Δεν πιστέυω οτι έχει να κάνει με τα packet

----------


## Navigator

Εδώ θα γίνω κακός. ΠΕΝΤΕ φορές με το ίδιο τρόπο μόλις πήγα να μιλήσω διαφορετικά ολα ΟΚ αυτό εσένα τι σου λέει το φάντασμα του dslam ?

----------


## sdikr

> Εδώ θα γίνω κακός. ΠΕΝΤΕ φορές με το ίδιο τρόπο μόλις πήγα να μιλήσω διαφορετικά ολα ΟΚ αυτό εσένα τι σου λέει το φάντασμα του dslam ?



Εχώ την δυνατότητα λόγω εργασίας,  και διαφορετικά dslam  να έχω,  και Modem  και accounts

το να χάνει το sync  έχει να κάνει με άλλον λόγο

----------


## Navigator

Με τι εχει σχέση δηλαδή ?
Ο dkounal που εχει φάει το voip με το κουτάλι γιατί τα εχει πάρει κρανίο ?

----------


## sdikr

> Με τι εχει σχέση δηλαδή ?
> Ο dkounal που εχει φάει το voip με το κουτάλι γιατί τα εχει πάρει κρανίο ?


Δεν λέει πουθένα για alarm στο Modem router,

αλλό το ένα πρόβλημα άλλο το άλλο

----------


## Navigator

Πάλι δεν το κατάλαβα οταν ο σκανδαλισμός του φαινομένου ειναι το πρώτο udp που θα βγεί αυτό το alarm.

----------


## sdikr

λες




> Και ομως ΝΑΙ αυτό συμβαινει το έχω γράψει σε άλλο topic εδώ μέσα.
> Και επειδή κουφάθηκα και εγώ και λέω δεν μπορει αυτό να γίνει το εκανα σαν πείραμα πέντε φορές το περαμένο Σάββατο και τις πέντε φορές το ιδιο αποτέλεσμα.
> *Το μοδεμ να τα παίζει χοντρά με όλα τα led αναμένα ακόμα και το κόκκινο που λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει γραμμή μαζί με το αντιστοιχο πράσινο.
> Και το connection με το dslam κάτω δηλαδή και ολα down.*
> Eπρεπε το modem να βγεί από το ρευμα διαφορετικά γιόκ τα πάντα.
> Ολα αυτά ΚΑΘΕ φορά που πήγα να μιλήσω πότε από messanger ποτε από skype,kλπ
> στό πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο μπάμ και κάτω όλα.
> Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας....
> 
> Α και για το Sdikr τι να καταλάβεις εσύ από αυτά πού τραβάμε με το #@% ΟΤΕ οταν εσένα η γραμμή σου δίνει 380pps και εμάς 16pps



Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τα πακέτα

----------


## Navigator

E τέλος πάντον με τι έχει σχέση
Τι ήταν αυτό που έριξε επαναλαμβανόμενα το dslam.

----------


## nahuel

Με H.O.L. 384/128 καί με το Κοκκαλιάρικο μόντεμ που μου χάρισαν καί μένα, σε κλήσεις με το VoipBuster μου κάνει αποσύνδεση σε ελάχιστο χρόνο με αναμένα τα λαμπάκια καί το κόκκινο φυσικά, με MSN Messenger αποσύνδεση ομοίως, με Yahoo η φωνή κάπως πηγαινοέρχετε, με το Skype η φωνή πηγαίνει, αλλά έρχετε παραλλαγμένη καί με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση καί το μόνο που λειτουργεί καθαρά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα το NetMeeting.

----------


## PrOzAk

> λες
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τα πακέτα


Eχει και παρα εχει να κανει.
Το ειχα πει και γω με ενα εσωτερικο μοντεμ που ειχα.
Οταν πιτωνε το dslam απο τα πακετα μου, για καποιο λογο χανοταν ο συγχρονισμος(δηλαδη κοκκινα) και επρεπε να το κλεισω και να το ξανανοιξω.
Βεβαια, οταν σου ερχονται replies μετα απο 58 sec...τι περιμενεις...

----------


## Navigator

Πές τα ανθρωπέ μου γιατί εδώ δεν εννοουν να καταλάβουν οτι το συνκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ξεκινούσαι απο το dslam

----------


## Slay

> Εγω ειμαι Πατρα κεντρο πλατεια Ολγας με Οτενετ 384 over ISDN σε *μη* πιτταρισμενο DSLAM
> οπου πιανω τωρα μεσημερι 40 kb/sec σε ftp και torrent σταθερα,με το all seeing eye εχω max pps 98.
> Αλλα μερικες φορες (μια στις τρεις) μου πεταει max pps 15-30.
> Με το skype τωρα εκανα δοκιμη και ολα μια χαρα. Παλιοτερα ειχα πολυ μεγαλη καθυστερηση 
> και μολις αρχιζα να μιλαω επεφταν τα download μου στο μηδεν.
> Για να δουμε λετε να βελτιωθηκαμε?
> Α και  max pps 98 ειναι καλο για 384??


Το συγκεκριμενο κεντρο δεν ειναι οτι δεν εχει πολυ κοσμο, απλα εχει διαφορετικου ειδους κοσμο, κοινως επειδη ειναι στο κεντρο εχει εταιριες κυριως που το χρησιμοποιουν για web και Μail , εν αντιθεση τα κεντρα της κωνστανινουπολεως και του σκαγιοπουλειου που εχουν πολλους φοιτητες (λογο περιοχης) πανε χαλια, ισως βεβαια το συγκεκριμενο κεντρο να πηγαινει καλα γιατι ειναι η μονη περιοχη της πατρας στην οποια υπαρχει κεντρο της vivodi η οποια πεταει οπως μου λενε, παντως 98 pps για 384 ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## erebus

Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα με το disconnect (Forthnet 1mbit, ΑΡΥΣ ΟΤΕ, Καβάλα, LAN 22 terminals).

Καθ΄όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας όταν πιεστεί λίγο η γραμμή από πλευράς πακέτων (είτε ανοίξουν πολλά ταυτόχρονα p2p προγράμματα στο LAN είτε γίνονται κάποια μικρά downloads + p2p ταυτόχρονα στο LAN) η γραμμή πέφτει. Βέβαια πριν πέσει, το latency στο 1ο hop (aka BBRAS.the) αυξάνεται στο Θεό (3000+ ms). Σήμερα το πρωί ειδικά είχα πάνω από 10 φορές disconnect κάθε φορά που κάποιος τσίτωνε τη γραμμή λίγο παραπάνω (άνοιγε κανά internet radio ή έκανε κανά download ας πούμε).

Χωρίς να έχω καμία απολύτως διάθεση να γίνω κακός, θα παρακαλούσα να μην απαντάτε κάποιοι σαν να είστε ΟΤΕτζήδες αν δεν ζείτε το πρόβλημα στο πετσί σας - έχει και ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος πολλές φορές τη στοιχειώδη γνώση να καταλάβει αν για ένα disconnect φταίει το φίλτρο του ή το καλώδιό του. Δηλαδή 2 χρόνια που δούλευε η γραμμή ζάχαρη, ξαφνικά χάλασαν όλα τα φίλτρα του κόσμου; Αυτά τα διαβάζουν οι γκομενίτσες στα helpdesks από τα φυλλάδια, ας είμαστε σοβαροί...

Το φαινόμενο αυτό είναι κοινώς γνωστόν και ως ping timeout. Όταν το latency σου αυξάνεται στο Θεό και μένει εκεί για αρκετή ώρα, το DSLAM σε κόβει για να αφήσει το router σου να κάνει reconnect και να μη μείνει ghosted το account συνδεδεμένο στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Απλά πράγματα.

----------


## sdikr

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά αφου τα ξέρεται τόσο κάλα  τι να πώ,

ΥΓ,  οσον αφορά το πετσί,   το βλέπω στο γραφείο, που δεν δουλέυει voip,    

Αλλά το modem router  πότε δεν έχασε το sync,    (zyxel 652r,  3com)

προσοχή μιλάω για το sync

----------


## erebus

Α, να πω και κάτι ακόμη.

Έχω κουραστεί να μιλάω με τους ΟΤΕτζήδες και να μου παραδέχονται ότι ναι, γνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα αλλά οχι, δεν ξέρουν πότε θα λυθεί.

Δηλαδή κουράστικα, ειλικρινά σας το λέω.

----------


## erebus

@sdikr: Ναι έχεις δίκιο, προσωπικά όμως δεν είπα ότι χάνει το sync. Τα παίζει όμως τελείως το router (Zyxel 652R-11), δεν απαντάει καν στο private ip του όταν τρώει το disconnect, αλλά το λαμπάκι του sync μένει αναμμένο. Παρόλα αυτά μόνο με cold reboot επανέρχεται και το NIC του και η DSL σύνδεση.

----------


## sdikr

> @sdikr: Ναι έχεις δίκιο, προσωπικά όμως δεν είπα ότι χάνει το sync. Τα παίζει όμως τελείως το router (Zyxel 652R-11), δεν απαντάει καν στο private ip του όταν τρώει το disconnect, αλλά το λαμπάκι του sync μένει αναμμένο. Παρόλα αυτά μόνο με cold reboot επανέρχεται και το NIC του και η DSL σύνδεση.


Οπότε κολάει ο router,    :Wink: 

μιλάμε για το sync,  για αυτό τον λόγο διαφωνώ στο ότι φταιει το πρόβλημα με τα πακετα, 

Αυτά

----------


## erebus

Δεν έχεις πολύ δίκιο σε αυτό όμως.

Ναι, ο router τα παίζει - σκέψου όμως το γιατί.

Η γραμμή δεν σηκώνει πολλά pps, άρα δημιουργείται queue που δεν προλαβαίνει να εξυπηρετηθεί, άρα αυξάνεται το latency, άρα τρως ping timeout, άρα τα παίζει το router.

Από τα κουτσουρεμένα pps ξεκινάνε όλα.

----------


## Navigator

> Α, να πω και κάτι ακόμη.
> 
> Έχω κουραστεί να μιλάω με τους ΟΤΕτζήδες και να μου παραδέχονται ότι ναι, γνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα αλλά οχι, δεν ξέρουν πότε θα λυθεί.
> 
> Δηλαδή κουράστικα, ειλικρινά σας το λέω.


Από τη τυχαία προσωπική κουβέντα που ειχα με τους ΟΤΕτζίδες τεχνικούς κατάλαβα οτι δεν εχουν ουσιατικά σκοπό να το λύσουν γιατί ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΥΣΟΥΝ.
Για το voip μου ειπαν οτι αδιαφορούν γιατί τους καλύπτει ορος του συμβολαίου...
Εχουν βρεί ομως το μπελά τους με τους GAMERS γιατί για αυτούς δεν εχουν ορο στο συμβόλαιο και για αυτο κρυβονται και πουλάνε τρέλα.

----------


## erebus

Μου άρεσε η τοποθέτηση αλλά να ρωτήσω εγώ τώρα κάνοντας την παλαβή:

Γιατί δεν τους συμφέρει να το λύσουν; Για να μην αναβαθμίσουν τις γραμμές μεταξύ των DSLAM <-> BBRAS; Θα τους κοστίσει κάτι μήπως;

Είναι σαν να κάνει οικονομία η Δ.Ε.Η. στο ρεύμα που καταναλώνουν τα μαγαζιά της.

----------


## Navigator

Mα ειναι προφανές αν κανεις τα τηλεφωνά σου με Voip δεν θα στα παιρνουν απο τη Τηλεφωνια.Τοσα κέντρα αρχαιας τεχνολογίας τους εχει πουλήσει ο Κοκκαλης τι θα τα κάνουν ?

BTW νεο ρεκόρ ξεφτίλας των ΟΤΕτζίδων τωρα η πορτα τους δίνει 11pps 696 packet           overhead

----------


## PrOzAk

> Mα ειναι προφανές αν κανεις τα τηλεφωνά σου με Voip δεν θα στα παιρνουν απο τη Τηλεφωνια.Τοσα κέντρα αρχαιας τεχνολογίας τους εχει πουλήσει ο Κοκκαλης τι θα τα κάνουν ?
> 
> BTW νεο ρεκόρ ξεφτίλας των ΟΤΕτζίδων τωρα η πορτα τους δίνει 11pps 696 packet overhead


Πες τα ανθρωπε μου...Ο Σωκρατης πανω απο ολα....
Και αυτο που ειπε ο erebus ισχυει...Συμβαινει ακριβως οταν εχεις p2p και ξεκινας ενα απλο http download.Τοτε πεφτει το sync αμεσως...Εγω το τελευταιο καιρο...καταφερα να παιζω (τσουκου τσουκου) cs.Τα torrents...μια απο τα ιδια 10-30κ(512 γραμμη με ΑΠΕΙΡΑ seeds).Ποιος κοφτης φταιει αραγε...

----------


## erebus

Λοιπόν παιδιά καλά τα ευχολόγια, καλή η φιλολογία αλλά το πράγμα δεν πάει άλλο.

*ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ.*

Όσοι συμμερίζεστε την άποψή μου ας ξεκινήσουμε από εδώ και κάτω να λέμε συγκεκριμένες ιδέες για να λύσουμε πλέον το πρόβλημα χωρίς να κλαίμε πάνω απ' το πτώμα.

Διάθεση και θέληση νομίζω υπάρχει απ' όλους, μας λείπουν οι συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις και ο προγραμματισμός.

Όσοι πιστοί και αγανακτισμένοι παρακαλώ σαν τον υποφαινόμενο...

----------


## minovg

Έκανα την γραμμή μου από 384 σε 512 και ησύχασα. Όλα οκ τώρα με το Voipbuster.  :Thumbsup1: 

Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η μόνη λύση προς το παρόν. Αν περίμενα από τον ΟΤΕ να φτιάξει τις 384 ζήτω που καήκαμε...

----------


## Navigator

Και άλλοι τα ειπαν αυτά που λές εσύ στη αρχή της αναβάθμισης τους.
Αλλά μετά από λίγο κλάμα πάλι...

A και για να ειμαστε Political Correct εδώ μέσα:
Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ πΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ !

----------


## rott

> Και άλλοι τα ειπαν αυτά που λές εσύ στη αρχή της αναβάθμισης τους.
> Αλλά μετά από λίγο κλάμα πάλι...
> 
> A και για να ειμαστε Political Correct εδώ μέσα:
> Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ πΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ !


Ομολογώ ότι το λογοπαίγνιο δεν το έπιασα :Cool:

----------


## kounenis

Έχω altec με γραμμή οτε στα 384 kαι κατεβάζω αρχεία απο ftp μέγιστο 25kb/s και όταν βάζω p2p και το κακόμοιρο χρησιμοποιεί μόνο down 10kb/s kαι up 10kb/s παίρνω ping πανω από 4 δευτερόλεπτα. Αν κατεβάζει λίγο παραπάνω νεκρώνουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Voip δε μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω γιατί αργούν πολύ να μου έρθουν τα πακέτα. Δοκίμασα και με HOL και πάλι τα ίδια.
Αν είναι δυνατον δηλαδη. Μας εκμεταλλεύεται που μας εκμεταλλεύεται ο ΟΤΕ δίνοντας μας 384 σε μια "λογική" τιμή όταν οι άλλοι παιρνουν Mbits για τα ίδια χρήματα, θα μας κοροιδεύει κιολας; Είναι γραμμή 384 αυτή που μου έχει δόσει; 
Δε μπορεί να του κάνει κανείς τίποτα ρε παιδιά; Μηνύσεις, κάτι; Κάποια οργάνωση; Τόσο όμηροι είμαστε;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ομολογώ ότι το λογοπαίγνιο δεν το έπιασα


Εχει μια μονομανία ο Navigator με την Οtenet, σε άσχετα θέματα γράφει και ένα σχολιάκι κατά της, έτσι για να περνάει η ώρα του! Μπορεί να εχει φτιάξει και ειδικό script στο πληκτρολόγιο... :Razz:

----------


## jazzman

Παιδια το πρόβλημα άρχισα να το έχω εδώ και 15 μέρες και στην 1024 που έχω. Φαντάζομαι πως θα είναι τα κακόμοιρα τα 384 που έχουν και χαμηλότερο priority επάνω στο DSLAM. Δεν ξέρω άλλα άρχισαν τα όργανα μου φένεται ......Κάποτε όταν ξεκίνησε η όλη ιστορία με τα ADSL απορούσα πως ο ΟΤΕ μπήκε στην λογική να μεταφέρει ένα πελάτη οποιουδήποτε ISP και να τον παραδίδει σε αυτόν σε δύο σημέία σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Τι κεδίζει δηλαδή ο OTE με αυτό όλο....Μάλλον άρχισαν να το καταλαβαίνουν ότι μόνο φθορά είναι αυτό για το ΟΤΕ. 

Για αυτό λοιπόν .....γιατί να κάνουν αναβάθμιση γραμμων DSLAM - BBRAS ? 

Με εκτίμηση

----------


## Navigator

> Ομολογώ ότι το λογοπαίγνιο δεν το έπιασα


Eδώ υπάρχει μια μονομανία υπερ της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και εγω για να μην μου τη πεφτουν σαν "γεράκια" πάω με το "ρευμα"

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25908

----------


## sdikr

> Eδώ υπάρχει μια μονομανία υπερ της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και εγω για να μην μου τη πεφτουν σαν "γεράκια" πάω με το "ρευμα"
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25908


Ειδικά απο την στιγμή που δεν έχεις οτενετ,  δεν πιστέυω οτι μπορείς να πεις κατί περι αυτου,  
ααα ξέχασα ο θειός της θειάς  μου απο τον ξάδερφο μου έχει πρόβλημα στην forthnet!


ΥΓ  είμουν πάντα κατα της οτενετ λόγο της τιμής,  αλλά πάντα ήξερα οτι οσον αφορά την ποιότητα (σε No Πιτα dslam)  είναι απο τις  καλύτερες


Δοκίμασε τους σε χαλαρό dslam  και θα καταλάβεις

οσον αφορά τους κόφτες,  δοκιμασα συνδρόμη 384  σε γραμήη 512 και είχα σταθερό 48   :Wink:

----------


## Navigator

Πάλι τα ιδια θα λέμε ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ΕΙΧΑ και ξέρω καλά απο τους γείτονες  οτι εδώ που ειμαι εχει σοβαρό ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.
Forthnet δεν εχω μόνο account αλλά και ΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ ΤΗΣ.
Βλάπτο και τα συμφεροντά μου βλεπεις...

----------


## sdikr

> Πάλι τα ιδια θα λέμε ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ΕΙΧΑ και ξέρω καλά απο τους γείτονες  οτι εδώ που ειμαι εχει σοβαρό ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.
> Forthnet δεν εχω μόνο account αλλά και ΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ ΤΗΣ.
> Βλάπτο και τα συμφεροντά μου βλεπεις...


και ξαναλέω,  τώρα δεν έχεις
ακόμα δεν έχεις οτενετ σε no pita dslam,  
ουτε εγώ εχω,  έχω acn,  αλλά οπώς είπα λόγο εργασιας μπορώ να δοκιμάζω   :Wink: 

θα δεχτώ το να τα ρίχνεις στην οτενετ, λόγο οτε, 

Θα σου έλεγα να ψάξεις μηνυματα μου να δείς τις απόψεις μου,  αλλά θα μου πείς οτι είναι πολλά.

----------


## Navigator

Ουσιαστικά το "καλό" μου mail το εχω στη Forthnet για πολλούς λόγους.
Τη συνδεσή μου στη Forthnet την εχω δανείσει σε ενα φίλο που κατάφερα να τον βγάλο απο τη ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μέχρι να πάει σε άλλο ΙSP.
Exω δεκάδες απαντήσεις της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ στις καταγγελλίες μου με υποσχέσεις που πΟΤΕ δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν...
Ειμαι πολύ ευτυχής που απαλλάχθηκα απο αυτούς και πολύ δυστυχής που ακόμα δεν μπορώ να ξεφορτωθώ τον ΟΤΕ

BTW αυτή τη στιγμή-2 το πρωί- η ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΗ πόρτα του πΟΤΕ μου δίνει 22pps 415 packet overhead i
        Λιγότερα δηλαδή απο μια ISDN !

----------


## rott

Αυτή είναι η απάντηση που πήρα στο 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...802#post378802
Υπενθυμίζω ότι έχοντας πακέτο OnDSL από οτενετ (άρα αυτοί είναι υπεύθυνοι και για τη γραμμή), απευθύνθηκα σε αυτούς.


 Μαρούσι 22 Νοεμβρίου 2005  Αρ.Πρωτ.: K/1446 *Προς:*
   ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ & ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ
   Λ. ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑΣ 60
   151 25 ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ
   Fax: 210-6105049


*ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ:* 
   1) ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ
   ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ
   ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΙΓΓΟΣ 
   Τ.Κ. 10181 ΑΘΗΝΑ
   Fax: 210-3829640
   2) ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.
   Email: media-office@ote.gr
   3) ΙΝΣΤΙΤΟΥΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΩΝ
   Email: complaints@ink.gr
   4) ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ PC MASTER 
   Email: pcmaster@compupress.gr
   5) κο χχχχχχχχ


   Θέμα:  Καταγγελία Συνδρομητή

   Σχετικά:           1) Το με αριθμ. πρωτ. 33883/Φ.600/10-11-2005 έγγραφο της ΕΕΤΤ
                           2) Το από 1-11-2005 ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα του κ. χχχχχχχχχχχχ

   Αξιότιμοι κύριοι,

   Σε απάντηση του ως άνω εγγράφου σας, θέτουμε υπόψη σας τα ακόλουθα:

Σε σχέση με τα αναφερόμενα στο ως άνω μήνυμα του κ. χχχχχχχχχχ σας γνωρίζουμε ότι η OTEΝΕΤ δεν χρησιμοποιεί κανέναν μηχανισμό παρεμπόδισης της VoIP κίνησης, αντιθέτως, πραγματοποιεί κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για να εξασφαλίσει ποιοτική πρόσβαση των πελατών της στις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει. 

Αναφορικά με τα γεγονότα που περιγράφει ο κ. χχχχχχχχχ στην επιστολή του, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η ποιότητα της VoIP "κίνησης" αλλά και κάθε είδους διακίνησης δεδομένων εξαρτάται και επηρεάζεται από μία σειρά παραγόντων, όπως:

   1)      τον εξοπλισμό (ADSL modem/router) που χρησιμοποιείται
   2)      την κατάσταση του δικτύου τη χρονική στιγμή κατά την οποία γίνεται η διακίνηση δεδομένων και
   3)      τον server από τον οποίο γίνεται η λήψη.

Στην περίπτωση κατά την οποία στο δίκτυο που χρησιμοποιείται υπάρχει σχετική πληρότητα (congestion), τότε είναι πιθανό να προκύψει καθυστέρηση στη λήψη δεδομένων. Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι μέχρι σήμερα δεν υφίσταται κανένα θέμα πληρότητας στο δίκτυο της OTENET αφού παρέχεται 2 Gbps ταχύτητα πρόσβασης με το εξωτερικό. 

Περαιτέρω, είναι πιθανόν οι χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες στη λήψη δεδομένων να οφείλονται στον server, από όπου γίνεται η λήψη. Εάν ο συγκεκριμένος server έχει π.χ. δυνατότητα αποστολής δεδομένων έως 500.000 bps και ταυτόχρονα γίνεται download από περισσότερους από 15 χρήστες, τότε παρατηρείται αναλογικά χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα λήψης. Επίσης, η ταχύτητα λήψης μπορεί να επηρεαστεί από το ενδεχόμενο δυσλειτουργίας ενός ενδιάμεσου server/hop με συνέπεια την αναδρομολόγηση των δεδομένων μέσω άλλου δικτύου ή και από άλλους παράγοντες που συνδέονται με την ίδια τη λειτουργία και τον σχεδιασμό του Internet και του IP πρωτοκόλλου. 

Εν κατακλείδι, επισημαίνουμε ότι η εταιρία μας καταβάλλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την καλή λειτουργία του δικτύου της, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν παρακωλύει την τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μέσω διαδικτύου, ούτε παραβιάζει τις διατάξεις της τηλεπικοινωνιακής νομοθεσίας, αλλά διαθέτει τις υπηρεσίες σύμφωνα με τα όσα ορίζουν οι κείμενες διατάξεις και όροι σύμβασης στο δίκτυό της, οι οποίοι γνωστοποιούνται στους πελάτες της προκειμένου να τους αποδεχτούν σε χρόνο προγενέστερο από τη χρήση των υπηρεσιών. Κατά συνέπεια και σύμφωνα με τα ανωτέρω αναφερόμενα, εφόσον τόσο η καταβολή του τιμήματος όσο και η παροχή της υπηρεσίας πραγματοποιήθηκαν σύμφωνα με τους σχετικούς όρους σύμβασης, η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ θεωρεί ότι δεν υπέχει ουδεμία υποχρέωση για επιστροφή του αντιτίμου της συνδρομής. 


   Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε επιπλέον πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση χρειαστείτε.


   Με εκτίμηση,

   Παναγιώτης Μπαλέζος
   Διευθυντής Καταναλωτικών Υπηρεσιών

----------


## rott

Γεια σας,
Η Οτενετ απάντησε στην επιστολή μου με το υπ'αριθμόν K/1446 έγγραφο, το οποίο προφανώς έχετε ήδη λάβει και επισυνάπτω στο τέλος του μηνύματος.
Σχετικά με την ανάλυση των παραγόντων που αναφέρονται στο έγγραφο ως καθοριστικοί για την τηλεφωνία μέσω διαδικτύου (Voice over IP-VoIP):
1)Δεν τίθεται θέμα εξοπλισμού. Χρησιμοποιώ το modem που παρέχεται από το πακέτο OnDSL της οτενετ και ο υπόλοιπος εξοπλισμός (υπολογιστής, λογισμικό) είναι ο ίδιος με τον οποίο είναι δυνατή η χρήση VoIP με σύνδεση dialup 31.2kbps.
2)Προφανώς πρόκειται για πρόβλημα δικτύου. Με αυτό δεν εννοώ ότι είναι ελαττωμένο το παρεχόμενο bandwidth, αντιθέτως δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα (σε λογικά για Ελλάδα πλαίσια) στη χρήση πρωτοκόλλων HTTP,FTP κλπ. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο ότι περιορίζεται (σταθερά, και όχι μόνο στις περιόδους υπερφόρτωσης του δικτύου) ο ρυθμός λήψης πακέτων δεδομένων. Οι εφαρμογές VoIP (καθώς και άλλες timing sensitive εφαρμογές) βασίζονται στη λήψη ενός ορισμένου αριθμού πακέτων με δεδομένα φωνής ανά δευτερόλεπτο - στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ο αριθμός αυτός δεν υπερβαίνει τα 50 πακέτα δεδομένων ανά δευτερόλεπτο, με συνολικό bandwidth περίπου 30kbps (ενώ η συνδρομή μου είναι στα 384kbps), επομένως δεν τίθεται θέμα επιβάρυνσης του δικτύου. Παρολαυτά, φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει "κόφτης" που δεν επιτρέπει τη λήψη περισσότερων από 18-25 πακέτα / δευτερόλεπτο, ανεξάρτητα από το μέγεθος του πακέτου δεδομένων, καθιστώντας αδύνατη τη χρήση υπηρεσιών VoIP. Το πρόβλημα αυτό το αντιμετωπίζει μεγάλος αριθμός χρηστών και αρκεί να αναφερθεί ότι στο φόρουμ χρηστών ADSL adslgr.com υπάρχουν περισσότερες από 1000 δημοσιεύσεις γι' αυτό το θέμα ( http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25276 και http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20827 , στα οποία μπορείτε να ανατρέξετε και για καλύτερη ανάλυση του προβλήματος) Πρέπει να επισημανθεί ότι άλλες εφαρμογές (web browsing, ftp downloading κλπ) δεν παρακωλύονται από αυτή την τακτική, γιατί χρησιμοποιούν απλώς μικρότερο αριθμό πακέτων με μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος (καταναλώνοντας τελικά πολύ μεγαλύτερο bandwidth) Θεωρώ πιθανότερο ότι το κόψιμο αυτό γίνεται στο σκέλος της σύνδεσης που αφορά τον ΟΤΕ, καθώς όμως η σύμβαση παροχής υπηρεσιών για τη συνδρομή μου έχει γίνει με την οτενετ (ενιαία συνδρομή για γραμμή + σύνδεση), η τελευταία είναι υπεύθυνη απέναντί μου και για το σκέλος αυτό.
3)οι server που γίνεται η σύνδεση ανήκουν σε εταιρίες όπως η Skype που έχουν δημιουργήσει το brand name τους ακριβώς πάνω στις υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας μέσω διαδικτύου και θα ήταν αστείος ο ισχυρισμός ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε αυτούς.

Με βάση τα παραπάνω, επιμένω ότι υπάρχει σαφώς παρεμπόδιση των υπηρεσιών VoIP (κατά παράβαση των διατάξεων της τηλεπικοινωνιακής νομοθεσίας) και επιθυμώ επιστροφή της συνδρομής μου.

Ευχαριστώ,
χχχχχχχχχχχχ

----------


## ktakis

Έχοντας πλέον διαβάσει όλο το νήμα (ουφ!) να πω τα εξής:

- Το ότι δεν έχει γίνει κάποια επίσημη κίνηση από το φόρουμ μπορεί να οφείλεται στο ότι τα "μεγάλα κεφάλια" που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο για κακή μας τύχη (και καλή για αυτούς) δεν αντιμετωπίζουν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ή ίσως δε χρησιμοποιούν VoIP, online games.

- Βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε ότι το βάρος τους αυτή τη στιγμή έχει πέσει στη δημιουργία του συλλόγου. Και καλά κάνουν. Ας σκεφτούμε όλοι εδώ πόσο πιο εύκολο θα ήταν να τεθεί επίσημα και μαζικά αυτό το θέμα αν υπήρχε ήδη αυτός ο σύλλογος. Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να συμβάλλουμε όλοι μας όπως μπορούμε σε αυτή την πρωτοβουλία. Είδατε σε αυτό το νήμα πόσο δύσκολο είναι να οργανωθούμε για να κάνουμε μια μαζική καταγγελία.

- Η απάντηση που πήρε ο rott νομίζω δε χρειάζεται σχόλια. Στον κόσμο τους οι άνθρωποι.

- Οι μετρήσεις μου με το All-seeing eye αυτή την ώρα, 5:00 το πρωί! (FORTHnet 1Bill 384)
Upstream (bits/s): 104775
Downstream (bits/s): 320059
Packet header (bytes): 447
Packets per second: *19*

Νομίζω όμως ότι υπερβάλλει λίγο με τα pps, δηλαδή δείχνει λιγότερα, γιατί την ίδια στιγμή το perfmon λέει *30*. Πάντως στο perfmon δε βλέπω ποτέ πάνω από 30-35 pps και αυτά βέβαια στις καλύτερες των περιπτώσεων, συνήθως είναι <30.

- Από αύριο αρχίζω κι εγώ να πρήζω τη Forthnet (αφού έχω 1Bill) μπας και πρήξουν κι αυτοί με τη σειρά τους τον ΟΤΕ. Όχι ότι τους πολυλογαριάζει βέβαια, ποιους λογαριάζει άλλωστε σε αυτή τη χώρα (ίσως και σε ολόκληρο τον... πλανήτη) ο ΟΤΕ.

- Να μποϋκοτάρουμε όλοι όσο μπορούμε ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕNET, COSMOTE.

- Ελπίζω να μην αργήσει πολύ η δημιουργία του συλλόγου, γιατί μέχρι τότε μας βλέπω ακόμα στην παρούσα κατάσταση.

----------


## toneworks

Η απαντηση της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ειναι για τα πανηγυρια. Τα ριχνουν στον -δικο τους- εξοπλισμο, στους ξενους servers (λες και ο χρηστης γκαγκα ειναι να δοκιμασει διαφορους) και τελος στο δικτυο των αλλων και οχι στο υπερσυγχρονο ελληνικο (2 Gbps παρακαλω). Ε τι, οι ξενοι κανουν σερβερ με:



> ο συγκεκριμένος server έχει π.χ. δυνατότητα αποστολής δεδομένων έως 500.000 bps


δηλαδη, 61KB/sec ενω εμεις εδω τους σκιζουμε ολους   :HaHa:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Eδώ υπάρχει μια μονομανία υπερ της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και εγω για να μην μου τη πεφτουν σαν "γεράκια" πάω με το "ρευμα"
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25908


Σωστά αλλοι αμολάνε ανυπόστατες κακιούλες μεχρι του σημείου της γραφικότητας και αλλοι προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν με τεκμήρια και επιχειρήματα όταν μπορούν! πχ. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=13

----------


## Maniakos

Ρε παιδιά τι γίνετε θα μου εξήγηση κανεις. Εγώ δεν ξέρω από αυτά είμαι ένας απλός χρηστης αλλα δεν είμαι χαζός όπως νομίζουν οι υπεφτινοι του οτε και του κάθε isp. Ωραία τώρα το θέμα είναι ότι χρησιμοποιώ το net για online games περιττό λοιπόν να σας πω ότι έχω απίστευτα lag-spikes εδώ και μήνες και έχω τρελό loss στο counter-strike. 

Δεν μπορώ άλλο δεν αντέχω αυτή την κατάσταση. Φίλοι μου λένε βάλε 512 να δεις διαφορα κλπ κλπ. Αλλα είναι αδιέξοδος αφού και τα 512 dslams πάλι θα γεμίσουνε και θα  έxi lag  δηλαδή έλεος λοιπόν εγώ θα στέiλο το τηλέφωνο μου και το name σε pm όπως ζητήθηκε.

Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να γίνει αλλα αυτή η κατάσταση είναι απαράδεκτη.
Ευχάριστο εδώ τα παιδιά που είχανε το κουράγιο να κάνουνε αυτό το post και προσπαθούνε να ρίξουνε  λίγο φως στην κατάσταση. Δεν έχω τίποτα να συνεισφέρω απλά τα είπα και ξέσκασα.   :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## Navigator

> Σωστά αλλοι αμολάνε ανυπόστατες κακιούλες μεχρι του σημείου της γραφικότητας και αλλοι προσπαθούν να βοηθήσουν με τεκμήρια και επιχειρήματα όταν μπορούν! πχ. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...9&postcount=13


Ανυπόστατος και γραφικός ειναι αυτός που από την Ηλιούπολη εχει ΓΝΩΜΗ  και ΞΕΡΕΙ  τι συμβαίνει στο dslam Περιστερίου !
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25908

----------


## XavierGr

Ρε παιδία τι θα γίνει τώρα δηλαδή; Θα διαβάζουμε posts για το σοβαρό πρόβλημα μας ή θα σας βλέπουμε να τσακώνεστε για μικροπράγματα προσπαθώντας ο ένας να αποστομώσει τον άλλο; Συγγνώμη, αλλά λίγο ωριμότητα, έχει φτάσει της 60 σελίδες αυτό το topic. Peace!  :Holdinghands:

----------


## Navigator

> Ρε παιδία τι θα γίνει τώρα δηλαδή; Θα διαβάζουμε posts για το σοβαρό πρόβλημα μας ή θα σας βλέπουμε να τσακώνεστε για μικροπράγματα προσπαθώντας ο ένας να αποστομώσει τον άλλο; Συγγνώμη, αλλά λίγο ωριμότητα, έχει φτάσει της 60 σελίδες αυτό το topic. Peace!


Μαζί σου και αν θα δεις τις προηγούμενες σελίδες γράφω γιια το πρόβλημα και εχω αρκετές φορές καταθέσει μέτρηση που παρουσιάζει το μέγεθος του προβλήματος.
Αλλος βγαίνει εδώ μόνο για να τη πεί χωρίς να εχει καταθέσει ουτε μια pps μέτρηση της
"απροβληματιστης" ΟΤΕΝΕΤ γραμμής του.

----------


## sdikr

> Μαζί σου και αν θα δεις τις προηγούμενες σελίδες γράφω γιια το πρόβλημα και εχω αρκετές φορές καταθέσει μέτρηση που παρουσιάζει το μέγεθος του προβλήματος.
> Αλλος βγαίνει εδώ μόνο για να τη πεί χωρίς να εχει καταθέσει ουτε μια pps μέτρηση της
> "απροβληματιστης" ΟΤΕΝΕΤ γραμμής του.


Μήπως σου διαφέυγει κάτι;
Οτι το πρόβλημα με τα pps  δεν έχει να κάνει με τον isp  αλλά με τον Οτε;

----------


## Navigator

Αν διαβάζεις &#168;"σωστά" αυτό που λέω ΝΑΙ αλλα εσύ θέλεις να το διαβάζεις ΛΑΘΟΣ.
Ψάνχω μια αιτία γιατί διαβάζεις λάθος αυτά που γράφω.
Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μέσα απο τη Vivodi περνάει ?
 Με wifi ?
Oτι θέλουμε λέμε τώρα ?

----------


## rott

Όσοι έχετε αυτό το πρόβλημα με VoIP καθήστε και περιγράψτε το αναλυτικά και στείλτε σε ΕΕΤΤ και Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή. Ωραία τσακωνόμαστε εδώ, αλλά ας στείλουμε και καμιά επιστολή μπας και μας πάρουν στα σοβαρά:-)
Αιντε με το καλό!
Εγώ κάνω ότι περνάει από το χέρι μου, αλλά όταν βγαίνει ολόκληρος Διευθυντής τομέα της οτενετ και πουλάει τρέλα (φταίνε οι σέρβερ της σκάιπ και του βόιπμπάστερ) φοβάμαι ότι μόνος μου δεν θα γίνω πολύ πιστευτός.
Η βλακεία είναι ανίκητη (και όπως λέει ένας φίλος, δεν γνωρίζει τάξεις και σύνορα)

----------


## Acinonyx

Η ΕΕΧΙ δεν έχει πάρει θέση για το θέμα όπως έκανε για τις dialup. Γιατί;

Δεν τους αγγίζει η dsl;

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αν διαβάζεις &#168;"σωστά" αυτό που λέω ΝΑΙ αλλα εσύ θέλεις να το διαβάζεις ΛΑΘΟΣ.
> Ψάνχω μια αιτία γιατί διαβάζεις λάθος αυτά που γράφω.
> Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ μέσα απο τη Vivodi περνάει ?
>  Με wifi ?
> Oτι θέλουμε λέμε τώρα ?


Χμμμ αρχίζει και γίνεται κουραστικο! Κατηγορείς τους υπόλοιπους ότι και καλά δεν διαβάζουν αυτά που γραφεις , αυτό ακριβώς δηλαδή που κανεις εσύ!  Αν διαβαζες θα έβλεπες ότι το πρόβλημα που ασχολείται αυτό το thread παρουσίάζεται και στην Otenet, υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες μετρήσεις και απο την γραμμή μου που το αποδυκνείουν,  αφορά όλους τους ISP και κανένας δεν είπε το αντίθετο ποτέ! Αλλά μαλλον είσα πολύ απασχολημένος να γραφεις τα troll μηνύματα σου απο εδώ και απο εκεί .......

----------


## PrOzAk

> Μήπως σου διαφέυγει κάτι;
> Οτι το πρόβλημα με τα pps δεν έχει να κάνει με τον isp αλλά με τον Οτε;


ΝΑ δω ποτε θα το καταλαβουν ολοι... :Evil:

----------


## iann_is

Ν.Κόσμος 210-9010...
384/128 Forthnet 1 bill
παιδιά εχω εδω και 10 μέρες dsl και πληρεις απογοητευση.
Δυστηχώς το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι μονο στην 384 αλλα και στην δουλειά μου με 1024 παλι το ιδιο συμβαίνει (στο Ν.Ηρακλειο).
Σε κουβέντα με ενα πολύ καλο γνωστό μου στην Forthnet μου είπε οτη εδω και 10 μέρες πιέζουν τους ΟΤΕτζίδες για συνάντηση για το θέμα αυτο.Τον ρώτησα για αναβάθμηση και μου είπε οτι το πιο πυθανο ειναι να έχω το ιδιο προβλημα και αν οχι τωρα στο πολυ κοντινο μελλον.Τον ρώτησα για καταγγελία και μου είπε οτι δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί τους,καποιος αλλος θα την παρει την γραμμη...
(με DSL 384 δεν εχω δει 10 μερες τώρα ταχυτητα μεγαλύτερη απο 200 kb/sec με αποκορύφωμα κατι 80αριαkb/sec).

----------


## kostas_pav

> Ν.Κόσμος 210-9010...
> 384/128 Forthnet 1 bill
> παιδιά εχω εδω και 10 μέρες dsl και πληρεις απογοητευση.
> Δυστηχώς το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι μονο στην 384 αλλα και στην δουλειά μου με 1024 παλι το ιδιο συμβαίνει (στο Ν.Ηρακλειο).
> Σε κουβέντα με ενα πολύ καλο γνωστό μου στην Forthnet μου είπε οτη εδω και 10 μέρες πιέζουν τους ΟΤΕτζίδες για συνάντηση για το θέμα αυτο.Τον ρώτησα για αναβάθμηση και μου είπε οτι το πιο πυθανο ειναι να έχω το ιδιο προβλημα και αν οχι τωρα στο πολυ κοντινο μελλον.Τον ρώτησα για καταγγελία και μου είπε οτι δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί τους,καποιος αλλος θα την παρει την γραμμη...
> (με DSL 384 δεν εχω δει 10 μερες τώρα ταχυτητα μεγαλύτερη απο 200 kb/sec με αποκορύφωμα κατι 80αριαkb/sec).


Welcome to the real world!! :Wink:  

---

BTW, ενημέρωνε με/μας σχετικά με τις κινήσεις της Forthnet... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dkounal

> Η ΕΕΧΙ δεν έχει πάρει θέση για το θέμα όπως έκανε για τις dialup. Γιατί;
> 
> Δεν τους αγγίζει η dsl;


Επέστρεψα. Δεν έχω προλάβει ακόμη να καταθέσω το πρόβλημα συνήγορο.
Έχω στείλει στην ΕΕΧΙ την καταγγελία που είχα στείλει και στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Βασικά, τόσο οι οργανώσεις καταναλωτών όσο και η ΕΕΧΙ έχουν μέλη και δεν τους απασχολεί βόμβες να σκάνε δίπλα τους, όταν δεν υπάρχουν παράπονα από μέλη τους. Και σε αυτά μπορεί να μην κάνουν τίποτα. Εάν δεν ενοχλεί κανένα άμεσα ή έμμεσα από τα ΔΣ τους, θα σε παραπέμψουν στην νομική τους υπηρεσία να σου δώσει συμβουλές.
Η μαζι καταγγελία βέβαια από μέλη τους, τους βγάζει λίγο από τον ύπνο. Γι αυτό είπα σε προηγούμενο post ότι όποιοι είστε σε κάποια τέτοια κατάσταση, καταγγείλτε το και κάντε το σαφώς. Όχι "η γραμμή μου σέρνεται" Αλλά "*έχω περιορισμό πακέτων ανα δεπτερόλεπτο ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους πακέτου*". Μονο έτσι κάποιος τεχνικός τους εν αγνοια του προβλήματος  μπορεί να το ψιλιαστεί και να δρομολογήσει μια τεχνική αξιολογιση για να πάρει μπροστά ο κάθε σύλλογος.

----------


## mariosk

Γεια χαρά σε όλους!

Μετά από λίγο research στο θέμα κατέληξα στο οτι μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα από ΟΤΕ-ISPs (αν λυθεί κάποτε!!) θα μπορούσαμε να περάσουμε όλα τα UDP packets μέσα από tunnel και να γίνουν encapsulated π.χ. από κάποιο web proxy! Αν κάποιος βρεί κανένα UDP tunnel utility ας μας πεί. Δυστυχώς με το your-freedom.net δε τα κατάφερα!

Ευχαριστώ,
Μάριος

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν θα κάνει τίποτα... Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στα TCP πακέτα...

----------


## ntsili

> καταγγείλτε το και κάντε το σαφώς. Όχι "η γραμμή μου σέρνεται" Αλλά "*έχω περιορισμό πακέτων ανα δεπτερόλεπτο ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους πακέτου*".


...και ανεξαρτήτως ISP...  [για να μην σου πουν την γνωστή καραμέλα με τον isp, λες 
και όποιος βάλει τον ISP του πΟΤΕ θα σωθεί...]

----------


## Navigator

Οι δικαιολογίες των ΟΤΕτζίδων ειναι χειρότερες απο τα έργα τους.
Εμένα μου έλεγαν στο τηλ οτί τα 20pps ειναι κανονικό και και αποδεκτό νούμερο !
Πουλάνε τρέλα εκ του ασφαλούς βασισμένοι στο μονοπώλειο αν υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός ο ΟΤΕ θα ειχε λιγότερους συνδρομητες και απο τη Sparknet.
Αλλά και περυσι τα ίδια λέγαμε 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11545

----------


## iann_is

Αλλη μια μερα εφαγα σημερα προσπαθωντας να μιλησω με καποιον για να μου δωσει απαντήσεις σε ολα αυτα που ηθελα.Το μονο που καταφερα ειναι για πρωτη φορα να καταγραψουν σαν βλαβη το limit στα πακετα.
Επειδη ομως ετσι δεν γινεται και επειδη υπαρχουν τα μεσα λογο δουλειας αν καποιος εχει τις γνωσεις και την διαθεση να αποδειξει οτι το συγκεκριμενο θεμα οφειλετε στον ΟΤΕ παρακαλω να μου στειλει ενα mail για να συζητησουμε για ενα ρεπορταζ σε μια πρωτοκλασατη εκπομπη. Το να διαφημίζεις υπηρεσία (online-gaming) που δεν παρέχεις και ειδικα οταν είσαι ο ΟΤΕ ενδιαφέρει.....

----------


## globalnoise

> Αλλη μια μερα εφαγα σημερα προσπαθωντας να μιλησω με καποιον για να μου δωσει απαντήσεις σε ολα αυτα που ηθελα.Το μονο που καταφερα ειναι για πρωτη φορα να καταγραψουν σαν βλαβη το limit στα πακετα.
> Επειδη ομως ετσι δεν γινεται και επειδη υπαρχουν τα μεσα λογο δουλειας αν καποιος εχει τις γνωσεις και την διαθεση να αποδειξει οτι το συγκεκριμενο θεμα οφειλετε στον ΟΤΕ παρακαλω να μου στειλει ενα mail για να συζητησουμε για ενα ρεπορταζ σε μια πρωτοκλασατη εκπομπη. Το να διαφημίζεις υπηρεσία (online-gaming) που δεν παρέχεις και ειδικα οταν είσαι ο ΟΤΕ ενδιαφέρει.....


Αν δεν πάει ο Μωάμεθ στο βουνό, πάει το βουνό στον Μωάμεθ! Καλώς τον!

Που ήσουν βρε τόσο καιρό και δεν μιλούσες?  :Razz:  

Εδώ μέσα έχουμε πολλούς γνώστες οι οποίοι είναι ικανοί πιστεύω να συζητήσουν και να αποστομώσουν τον κάθε ΟΤΕτζή που θα πουλάει την τρέλα του. Αντε οργανώστε το να βάλουμε ένα τέλος σε αυτό το θέμα επιτέλους…

Απλά φαντάζομαι την εκπομπή με ένα laptop στο Studio να κάνει live επίδειξη του pps limit και να χαζοκοιτάει δίπλα ο ΟΤΕτζής… PURE PWNAGE. Εκεί θα δείτε τηλεθέαση…

Αντε και έχω αρχίσει να ελπίζω πως κάποιος θα μας ακούσει επιτέλους!

----------


## dkounal

> .... αν καποιος εχει τις γνωσεις και την διαθεση να αποδειξει οτι το συγκεκριμενο θεμα οφειλετε στον ΟΤΕ παρακαλω να μου στειλει ενα mail για να συζητησουμε για ενα ρεπορταζ σε μια πρωτοκλασατη εκπομπη......


Νομίζω ότι έχει ήδη αποδειχτεί κάτι τέτοιο. Με την βοήθεια μιας σελίδας του psyxakia και χρησιμοποιόντας την HOL σύνδεση μου και μια ACN κάρτα κατάφερα να έχω καταγραφή όπου φαίνεται ο ίδιος αριθμός πακέτων ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους πακέτων και ISP. Ανάλογη διαδικασία έχει γίνει από τον trojy για την forthnet και από άλλους για Tellas & Otenet.
Παρόμοια αποτελέσματα μπορείς να πάρεις με το performance monitor χρησιμοποιώντας εφαρμογές που λαμβάνουν μεγάλο αριθμό πακέτων με διαφορετικό μέγεθος πακέτων η κάθε εφαρμογή. Την διαδικασία την έχει περιγράψει πολύ καλά και πάλι ο psyxakias.

Από την δική μου ADSL έχουν σταλεί πολλαπλως εγγράφως αναφορές βλάβης με τέτοιες καταγραφές που παρουσιάζουν περίτρανα το πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ και αρνούνται να απαντήσουν εγγράφως ούτε ότι είναι βλάβη ούτε ότι δεν είναι. Αναγνωρίζουν τις καταγραφές και τις αποδίδουν σε θέματα bandwidth αλλά μην τους ζητήσεις τίποτα γραπτώς σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα. Όλοι δηλώνουν ξαφνικά αναρμόδιοι να απαντήσουν γραπτώς. Και κανείς δεν ξέρει το 5.1.1 άρθρο της σύμβασης της ADSL από ΟΤΕ.

Προσωπικά, έχω στείλει μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, και μόλις λάβω την κοινοποιήση από την επιστολή στον ΟΤΕ θα την κάνω post για να αποτελέσει προσχέδιο και όποιον άλλο το επιθυμεί να κάνει το ίδιο. Έχω λάβει το source της σελίδας του psyxakia και επιβεβαίωσα και από δεύτερο server τα αποτελέσματα. Σύντομα, θα υπάρξει server για δοκιμές του προβλήματος και είμαι στη φάση να φτιάξω ένα μικρό windows πρόγραμμα να αυτοματοποιεί την διαδικασία και να σου δίνει report. Αλλά θέλω λίγο χρόνο ακόμη.
Επίσης, μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας το θέμα θα σταλεί σε 2-3 περιοδικά από μένα.
Επίσης, μια επιστολη στη HOL που κατάφορα παραπλανεί τον κόσμο με το e-voice σε τέτοιες γραμμές.

----------


## iann_is

Κατι τελευταίο,επειδη αν ζητήσω απο τον δημιογράφο να διαβάσει 900 Posts που τα μισά είναι εκτός θέματος και τα περισότερα με πολλούς τεχνικούς όρους μάλλον δεν θα του κεντρίσω το ενδιαφέρον  μπορεί καποιος καλυτερος γνώστης του προβλήματος να μου στείλει ένα mail με μια περιληπτική περιγραφη της καταστασης και των γεγονότων? Επίσης θα βοηθούσε να γνωρίζαμε το ποσοστό των χρηστών(στο περίπου παντα) που αντιμετωπίζουν το προβλημα γιατι αν ειμαστε 200 ατομα θα γινει ξεφτύλα ο ανθρωπος.
Ειμαστε σίγουροι οτι μπορουμε να απαντήσουμε σε καθε ερώτηση του ΟΤΕ (και καθε ΟΤΕ) οσο αφορά το πρόβλημα? Για studio δεν παίζει,μάλλον ρεπορταζ το βλέπω, είναι διατεθημένος κάποιος απο εσας να βγεί στο γυαλί?

----------


## PrOzAk

> Αλλη μια μερα εφαγα σημερα προσπαθωντας να μιλησω με καποιον για να μου δωσει απαντήσεις σε ολα αυτα που ηθελα.Το μονο που καταφερα ειναι για πρωτη φορα να καταγραψουν σαν βλαβη το limit στα πακετα.
> Επειδη ομως ετσι δεν γινεται και επειδη υπαρχουν τα μεσα λογο δουλειας αν καποιος εχει τις γνωσεις και την διαθεση να αποδειξει οτι το συγκεκριμενο θεμα οφειλετε στον ΟΤΕ παρακαλω να μου στειλει ενα mail για να συζητησουμε για ενα ρεπορταζ σε μια πρωτοκλασατη εκπομπη. Το να διαφημίζεις υπηρεσία (online-gaming) που δεν παρέχεις και ειδικα οταν είσαι ο ΟΤΕ ενδιαφέρει.....


Tα εχουμε πει.... Κοινος ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ και ενδιαφερει πολλους...Και το αστειο ειναι οτι ο υπευθηνος xDSL με παροτρυνε να στειλω διαμαρτυρια στο τμημα marketing της OTEnet...Πεταμε με λιγα λογια το μπαλακι απο τον εναν στον αλλο....Και μετα ο ΟΤΕ κατηγορει τους ISPs.

----------


## dkounal

> Κατι τελευταίο,επειδη αν ζητήσω απο τον δημιογράφο να διαβάσει 900 Posts που τα μισά είναι εκτός θέματος και τα περισότερα με πολλούς τεχνικούς όρους μάλλον δεν θα του κεντρίσω το ενδιαφέρον μπορεί καποιος καλυτερος γνώστης του προβλήματος να μου στείλει ένα mail με μια περιληπτική περιγραφη της καταστασης και των γεγονότων? Επίσης θα βοηθούσε να γνωρίζαμε το ποσοστό των χρηστών(στο περίπου παντα) που αντιμετωπίζουν το προβλημα γιατι αν ειμαστε 200 ατομα θα γινει ξεφτύλα ο ανθρωπος.
> Ειμαστε σίγουροι οτι μπορουμε να απαντήσουμε σε καθε ερώτηση του ΟΤΕ (και καθε ΟΤΕ) οσο αφορά το πρόβλημα? Για studio δεν παίζει,μάλλον ρεπορταζ το βλέπω, είναι διατεθημένος κάποιος απο εσας να βγεί στο γυαλί?


 Του φτάνουν τα παρακάτω posts και περιγράφουν καλα το πρόβλημα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...133#post332133
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...758#post333758
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...490#post343490
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...529#post343529
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...532#post343532
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...538#post343538
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...376#post354376
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...481#post354481
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...784#post360784
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...033#post364033
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...975#post372975
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...763#post377763
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...004#post379004

Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν ξέρει πόσοι ακριβώς είναι. Σκέψου μόνο ότι εσύ το ανακάλυψες πριν 3 ημέρες. Συνεπώς είναι αγνωστος ο αριθμός, μάλλον όμως πάνω από 200 χρήστες. Και κανένας δεν υπάρχει για να μπορεί να απαντήσει σίγουρα σε κάθε πιθανή ερώτηση του ΟΤΕ. Το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, μονο ο ΟΤΕ ξέρει σίγουρα(?) πως το έχει ρυθμίσει. 
1. Το γεγονός ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν θέλει να απαντήσει γραπτώς σχετικά τι λέει στο λαγωνικό σου?
2. Το γεγονός ότι σου κλείνουν τη βλάβη στο 121 γιατι δεν είναι πρόβλημα "καλωδίου" είναι λογικό;
3. Το ότι σου λένε στο 5.1.1 αρθρο οτι πρέπει να δηλώσει την βλάβη γραπτώς αλλά δεν έχουν νουμερο φαξ, e-mail, και δεν δέχονται ως βλάβη την γραπτή σου καταγγελία στο υποκατάστημα του ΟΤΕ σου λέει τίποτα;
4. Το γεγονός ότι η καθε 4net που πουλάει την υπηρεσία πακέτο, σου σφυρίζει αμέριμνα και σε στέλνει στον ΟΤΕ, όταν η ίδια εισπράτει τα φράγμα σου φαίνεται λογικό και αυτο;

Ναι,δεν εχουμε αυτοκτονίες, χωρισμένες ζωντοχήρες και αιμα να τρέχει. Είναι ένα πρόβλημα και αυτό.

----------


## NeK

> Κατι τελευταίο,επειδη αν ζητήσω απο τον δημιογράφο να διαβάσει 900 Posts που τα μισά είναι εκτός θέματος και τα περισότερα με πολλούς τεχνικούς όρους μάλλον δεν θα του κεντρίσω το ενδιαφέρον μπορεί καποιος καλυτερος γνώστης του προβλήματος να μου στείλει ένα mail με μια περιληπτική περιγραφη της καταστασης και των γεγονότων? Επίσης θα βοηθούσε να γνωρίζαμε το ποσοστό των χρηστών(στο περίπου παντα) που αντιμετωπίζουν το προβλημα γιατι αν ειμαστε 200 ατομα θα γινει ξεφτύλα ο ανθρωπος.
> Ειμαστε σίγουροι οτι μπορουμε να απαντήσουμε σε καθε ερώτηση του ΟΤΕ (και καθε ΟΤΕ) οσο αφορά το πρόβλημα? Για studio δεν παίζει,μάλλον ρεπορταζ το βλέπω, είναι διατεθημένος κάποιος απο εσας να βγεί στο γυαλί?


Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ μεγάλο, απλά δεν φαίνεται ακόμα. Σε λίγο καιρό πίστεψέ με θα είναι το επίκεντρο του ενδιαφέροντος στο adslgr, μερικοί από εμάς το γνωρίζουμε από ΠΡΙΝ καν ξεκινήσει να διατίθεται το ADSL, όταν φωνάζαμε για το ότι είναι πολύ ύποπτο που ο ΟΤΕ δεν προσφέρει κάν CBR επιλογή στο ADSL δίκτυό του.

Μπορείς να επεκταθείς στην αναφόρα σου για το 'ρεπορτάζ' γιατί είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον;

----------


## anon

Επίσης για να μην υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα της μορφής φταίει ο server του εξωτερικού, κλπ κλπ, μπορει να γίνει τεστ ταυτόχρονα και με μια σύνδεση μέσω του δικτύου GRNEΤ.

Αυτο δεν θα είναι δύσκολο μιας και πολλοί εδώ μέσα είναι φοιτητές ή έχουν κάποια σχέση με ΑΕΙ και έχουν λογαριασμούς εκεί και σε συνεργασία με τα τμήματα Πληροφορικής (ακόμα καλύτερα, μπορεί να είναι κάλιστα και θέμα πτυχιακής !!! ) να αποδειχτούν τα παραπάνω. Μπορούμε όλοι μαζί να πληρώσουμε για τρείς συνδέσεις ADSL που να καταλήγουν στο πανεπιστήμιο (αν δεν τα πληρώνει αυτό), και εκεί να γίνει το τέστ για όλες τις γραμμές (384, 512, 1024) παράλληλα με το GRNET. Για να δούν τις πταίει.....
(ολα τα τεστ εφόσον γίνουν, καλό είναι να μαγνητοσκοπηθούν).

Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να γίνει κάτι παρόμοιο με τους υπερτυχερούς κατόχους μισθωμένων κυκλωμάτων Internet ( wintech ??????? ). Σε κάποια ώρα μη-αιχμής, δοκιμές ταυτόχρονες με ADSL και μέσω του μισθωμένου.....

----------


## sdn

> Εγώ πάντως το χρέος μου το έκανα  (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...802#post378802)
> Και η ΕΕΤΤ και η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή μου απάντησαν ότι περιμένουν έγγραφη απάντηση από οτε, οτενετ εντός 10 ημερών. Το λιγότερο που θα επιδιώξω είναι επιστροφή της συνδρομής.
> Το ινκα με έγραψε κανονικά (έχω την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον διακοσμητικό είναι, γενικότερα)
> 
> Μόλις έχω νεότερα θα σας πω


 
  Έτσι ακριβός είναι όπως τα λες. Το ΙΝΚΑ σε γράφει από την αρχή. Οι άλλοι θα σε γράψουν αργότερα. Έκανα καταγγελία σε όλους τους αρμόδιους πριν από 4-5 μήνες. Και πήρα μία μίση απάντηση σχετικά οτι η ταχύτητα δεν είναι εγγυημένη κλπ. Το ακραίο ήταν ότι το υπουργείο εμπορείου μου έστειλε έγγραφο ότι σε λίγες ημέρες θα είχα αναλυτική απάντηση από τον οτε & φορτηνετ (τα έχωνα και στους δύο). Ακόμα περιμένω.... Στο μεταξύ ήμουν σε βιβοντι και ήρεμος όπως ήμουν δεν είχα όρεξη για άλλο σπάσιμο στα νεύρα.

  Πάρτε το απόφαση. Χωρίς συλλογική & τεκμηριωμένη αντίδραση το θρεατ αυτό θα έχει φτάσει 1000000 δακρύβρεχτες σελίδες χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα. 

  Τι σας κάνει να πιστεύεται ότι αν κάποιος (οτε) έχει την ανηθικότητα να σας γράφει ασύστολα (και εν γνώση του) θα σταματήσει να σας γράφει. 

  Το μότο του οτε φαίνεται να είναι : Μια φορά μαλ@@@ες πάντα μαλ@@@ες. Έλα να τους αποδείξουμε ότι κάνουν λάθος.

----------


## iann_is

Σήμερα έλαβα την εξής απάντηση:


Κε XXXXXXXXXXXX παρακάτω σας στέλνω μερικά στοιχεία που θα σας βοηθήσουν να καταλάβετε γιατί....

Εξάλλου η Σύμβαση του ADSL αναφέρει ρητά ότι διατίθεται ώστε οι ISPs να παρέχουν στους τελικούς χρήστες την υπηρεσία του fast internet (δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα άλλο), οπότε προς το παρόν αυτή είναι η κατάσταση.

Με εκτίμηση,

Παν. Βασιλάκης Τμήμα Υπηρ. xDSL τηλ. 210-6115235

Το δίκτυο έχει σχεδιαστεί:
1. Με γνώμονα εφαρμογές ΗΤΤΡ, FTP, e-mail (όχι πραγματικού χρόνου).
2. Με γνώμονα την ισότιμη μεταχείριση όλων ανεξαιρέτως των χρηστών.
Βάσει των παραπάνω όντως χρησιμοποιούμε στο δίκτυο μεγάλο μέγεθος πακέτων (1500 byte) και προσπαθούμε να μοιράσουμε τους πόρους του δικτύου (φάσμα, buffers, klp) ισότιμα.
Έτσι όταν το 70-80% χρησιμοποιεί εφαρμογές όπως οι παραπάνω, καθώς επίσης βλέπουμε ότι και η χρήση των εφαρμογών Peer-to-Peer έχει αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα (WinMX, eMule, eDonkey, bittorent... κλπ) ουσιαστικά έχουμε το φαινόμενο μικρά πακέτα «φωνής» να περιμένουν ισότιμα τα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα των «δεδομένων». Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και το Contention-Ratio ΔΕΝ είναι [1:1]....
ΔΕΝ ξεχωρίζουμε επίσης ποιότητες πακέτων. Έτσι κατά κάποιον τρόπο «αδικούνται» τα μικρά πακέτα.
ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ για καλύτερη ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ:
Κάτι ανάλογο είναι να έχεις μία ουρά σε ένα φωτοτυπικό μηχάνημα και κάποιος/α στην ουρά να έχει να βγάλει φωτοτυπία μία μόνο σελίδα (βλέπε πακέτο φωνής) ενώ μερικοί μπροστά του/ης ετοιμάζονται ή ακόμη φωτοτυπούν όλο το λεξικό του κ. Μπαμπινιώτη (1000 σελίδων +) ή την εγκυκλοπαίδεια ΔΟΜΗ!!!! (βλέπε πακέτα από προγράμματα P2P).**** Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να δίνουμε κάποια προτεραιότητα σε αυτούς με την 1 ή 2 σελίδες αλλά αυτό δεν γίνεται βάσει της ισοτιμίας μεταχείρισης. Το πρόβλημα οξύνεται όσο μεγαλύτερες είναι οι ταχύτητες των συνδέσεων του δικτύου κορμού (πχ. σε μελλοντικές αναβαθμίσεις βλέπουμε ότι ίσως πάμε και σε μέγεθος πακέτων πάνω από 4.000 bytes), καθώς και όσο γεμίζει το δίκτυο!!!!.
*Έχοντας αναγνωρίσει* το πρόβλημα μελετούμε και σχεδιάζουμε αλλαγές που να επιτρέψουν την παροχή της υπηρεσίας VoIP με όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη ποιότητα. Ουσιαστικά μελετούμε και δοκιμάζουμε μηχανισμούς που να δίνουν προτεραιότητα στους πελάτες με την 1-2 σελίδες (του προηγούμενου παραδείγματος) σε σχέση με αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται να φωτοτυπήσουν αρκετά μεγαλύτερα βιβλία.!!!!

----------


## hostolis

Αρα δεν υπάρχει QoS αλλα &#171;θα&#187; ρυθμίσουν κάποτε.

----------


## anon

Μπα, απλά περιμένουν ότι θα έρθει εδώ κάποια στιγμή το ADSL2 (που θα πάει, κάποια στιγμή θα μπεί και αυτό, ήδη κάνει πιλοτικό η Vivodi), οπότε γιατί να ακούν και να κάνουν ιστορίες για μερικούς γκρινιάριδες;;;;;

----------


## ntsili

> Σήμερα έλαβα την εξής απάντηση:
> 
> 
> Κε XXXXXXXXXXXX παρακάτω σας στέλνω μερικά στοιχεία που θα σας βοηθήσουν να καταλάβετε γιατί....
> 
> Εξάλλου η Σύμβαση του ADSL αναφέρει ρητά ότι διατίθεται ώστε οι ISPs να παρέχουν στους τελικούς χρήστες την υπηρεσία του fast internet (δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα άλλο), οπότε προς το παρόν αυτή είναι η κατάσταση.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> 
> ...


Ωραία περιγραφή κύριε Βασιλάκη, αλλά μήπως το φωτοτυπικό σας σκοπίμως "χαλάει" 
όταν πάμε να φωτοτυπήσοσυμε 1-2 σελίδες?? (Αν και θα έλεγα ότι γενικότερα είναι 
χαλασμένο & προβληματικό, ανεξαρτήτως σελίδων που θέλεις να φωτοτυπήσεις...)

 :Respekt:  πΟΤΕ.......       :Thumbdown0:

----------


## rott

> Σήμερα έλαβα την εξής απάντηση:
> 
> 
> Κε XXXXXXXXXXXX παρακάτω σας στέλνω μερικά στοιχεία που θα σας βοηθήσουν να καταλάβετε γιατί....
> 
> Εξάλλου η Σύμβαση του ADSL αναφέρει ρητά ότι διατίθεται ώστε οι ISPs να παρέχουν στους τελικούς χρήστες την υπηρεσία του fast internet (δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα άλλο), οπότε προς το παρόν αυτή είναι η κατάσταση.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> 
> ...


Καλά, και αυτό το αποκαλούν ισότιμη μεταχείριση;
Ξαφνικά, βλέπω αλλάξανε βιολί και παραδέχονται ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το οποίο όμως είναι μέρος της πολιτικής τους( :Whistling: )
Να δουμε που θα μας βγάλει αυτή η ιστορία... Εγώ πάντως σκοπεύω να μην ανανεώσω τη συνδρομή μου - θα επιστρέψω στην εποχή με τα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια (σιγά τη διαφορά)

----------


## ktakis

> Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ μεγάλο, απλά δεν φαίνεται ακόμα. Σε λίγο καιρό πίστεψέ με θα είναι το επίκεντρο του ενδιαφέροντος στο adslgr, μερικοί από εμάς το γνωρίζουμε από ΠΡΙΝ καν ξεκινήσει να διατίθεται το ADSL, όταν φωνάζαμε για το ότι είναι πολύ ύποπτο που ο ΟΤΕ δεν προσφέρει κάν CBR επιλογή στο ADSL δίκτυό του.


Αν θέλεις να το εξηγήσεις λίγο ή να δώσεις το κατάλληλο link. CBR σημαίνει Constant Bit Rate, αλλά ποια η σχέση του με το τρέχων θέμα.

Για να μην πεις ότι δεν έψαξα το φόρουμ   :Rolling Eyes:   η αναζήτηση βγάζει 240 threads με τον όρο αυτό (τρέχα γύρευε).

----------


## nahuel

Θάθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή ακόμη χρησιμοποιώ ταχύτητα 384 με το γνωστό πρόβλημα σε Voip καί ήδη σήμερα έκανα αίτηση απενεργοποίησης στον Ο.Τ.Ε., με σκοπό την ενεργοποίηση του διαφημιζόμενου πακέττου της Η.O.L. σε 512 ταχύτητα. Επειδή από το τμήμα πωλήσεων της H.O.L. με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι με το e-voice δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα, κατά πόσο αληθεύει  ή τι θα μπορούσατε να μου προτείνετε.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## cassidy

> Αν θέλεις να το εξηγήσεις λίγο ή να δώσεις το κατάλληλο link. CBR σημαίνει Constant Bit Rate, αλλά ποια η σχέση του με το τρέχων θέμα.
> 
> Για να μην πεις ότι δεν έψαξα το φόρουμ    η αναζήτηση βγάζει 240 threads με τον όρο αυτό (τρέχα γύρευε).



CBR σημαίνει πως θα είχες εγγυημένες ταχύτητες για κάποιες κλάσεις υπηρεσιών.

----------


## dkounal

> Θάθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή ακόμη χρησιμοποιώ ταχύτητα 384 με το γνωστό πρόβλημα σε Voip καί ήδη σήμερα έκανα αίτηση απενεργοποίησης στον Ο.Τ.Ε., με σκοπό την ενεργοποίηση του διαφημιζόμενου πακέττου της Η.O.L. σε 512 ταχύτητα. Επειδή από το τμήμα πωλήσεων της H.O.L. με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι με το e-voice δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα, κατά πόσο αληθεύει ή τι θα μπορούσατε να μου προτείνετε.
>  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Όχι σε εμένα το e-voice δεν εχει διαφορα από τους άλλους voip providers σε 384 γραμμή της HOL. Σε 512 γραμμή πιθανώς με ένα περιορισμό των ~50 πακέτων και G723 να σου λειτουργήσει με λίγο πιο χάλια ποιοτητα ήχου




> Σήμερα έλαβα την εξής απάντηση:
> 
> 
> Κε XXXXXXXXXXXX παρακάτω σας στέλνω μερικά στοιχεία που θα σας βοηθήσουν να καταλάβετε γιατί....
> 
> Εξάλλου η Σύμβαση του ADSL αναφέρει ρητά ότι διατίθεται ώστε οι ISPs να παρέχουν στους τελικούς χρήστες την υπηρεσία του fast internet (δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα άλλο), οπότε προς το παρόν αυτή είναι η κατάσταση.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> 
> ...


Μια ενδιαφερουσα αλλαγή. Ο ΟΤΕ παραδέχεται εγγράφως το πρόβλημα. Ίσως είναι ώρα να σταλεί αυτή η επιστολή στο δημοσιογράφο που ακουγεται παραπάνω, στο RAM και στα υπόλοιπα περιοδικά του χώρου, σε εφημερίδες που ασχολούνται με νέες τεχνολογίες κατα καιρούς πχ ΤαΝεα, κλπ. 
Επίσης, μια καταγγελία στο ευρωπαικό κέντρο καταναλωτή (τηλ 1520) για τις διαφημίσεις με VOIP της ΗΟL και του πλαισίου.
Επίσης, οι "θεοί" αυτού του site μήπως θα έπρεπε να την βάλουν πρώτη είδηση αυτή την κοροιδία??????
*Ανακάλυψα όμως κάτι που μπορεί να βοηθήσει την μέτρηση του προβλήματος:*
http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/
Επιλεξτε αθήνα ή θεσσαλονίκη αντίστοιχα και τρέξτε το test.
Κατόπιν κάντε click στο more details και δειτε τι βγάζει στα PktsIn, Pktsout και συγκρινετε το με αυτα που δινει το performance monitor και πειτε τι βλεπετε
Εάν φαινεται αξιοπιστο μπορουμε να ετοιμασουμε μια ομαδική διαμαρτυρία.

----------


## RoadHog

Έστω οτι τις υπηρεσίες VoIP δεν τις υποστηρίζουν, με το Online Gaming που το διαφημίζουν κιόλας τι γίνεται;  :Evil:

----------


## Navigator

H απάντηση του ΟΤΕτζή ειναι στο γνωστό παραμύθι οτι φταίει πάντα κάτι άλλο και ΠΟΤΕ ο πΟΤΕ.Στη συνκεκριμένη περίπτωση τους φταίει το Ρ2Ρ.
ΑΛΛΑ στη Ευρώπη ακόμα και στη Ουγκάντα δεν εχει P2P ? 
Eκει γιατί δουλέυει το Voip?
ΓΙΑΤΙ δουλέυει το Voip στο δίκτυο Vivodi και Τelepassport ?
Vivodi & Telepassport δεν εχουν Ρ2Ρ μόνο ο πΟΤΕ εχει ?
Ρε πΟΤΕτζίδες αφήστε τα σάπια γιατί σας εχουν πάρει χαμπάρι

----------


## psyxakias

> *Ανακάλυψα όμως κάτι που μπορεί να βοηθήσει την μέτρηση του προβλήματος:*
> http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/
> Επιλεξτε αθήνα ή θεσσαλονίκη αντίστοιχα και τρέξτε το test.
> Κατόπιν κάντε click στο more details και δειτε τι βγάζει στα PktsIn, Pktsout και συγκρινετε το με αυτα που δινει το performance monitor και πειτε τι βλεπετε
> Εάν φαινεται αξιοπιστο μπορουμε να ετοιμασουμε μια ομαδική διαμαρτυρία.


Απ'ότι ξέρω χρησιμοποιεί μεγάλα πακέτα που εκεί δεν υπάρχει έντονο πρόβλημα, άρα δεν θα φανεί το πρόβλημα.  :Sad:

----------


## psyxakias

> *Έχοντας αναγνωρίσει* το πρόβλημα μελετούμε και σχεδιάζουμε αλλαγές που να επιτρέψουν την παροχή της υπηρεσίας VoIP με όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη ποιότητα. Ουσιαστικά μελετούμε και δοκιμάζουμε μηχανισμούς που να δίνουν προτεραιότητα στους πελάτες με την 1-2 σελίδες (του προηγούμενου παραδείγματος) σε σχέση με αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται να φωτοτυπήσουν αρκετά μεγαλύτερα βιβλία.!!!!


Θα πρέπει να ανησυχήσει κάποιους η επιθυμία QoS πάντως, διότι θα τους δοθεί η δυνατότητα να μειώνουν την απόδοση των P2P ή άλλων υπηρεσιών που κρίνουν ότι τους τρώει το bandwidth. Και να δούμε μετά ποιος θα τους εναντιωθεί όταν το κάνουν αυτό, διότι θα προσπαθήσουν να στηριχθούν στο ότι τα περισσότερα αρχεία σε P2P δίκτυα παραβιάζουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα κλπ.

Εγώ πάντως όσο και αν ακούγεται εγωϊστικό θα προτιμούσα να δυσλειτουργούν τα P2P και να μην αντιμετωπίζω το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα που τόσο με ταλαιπωρεί τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια και που δεν επηρρεάζει VoIP εφαρμογές μονο. Βέβαια σαφώς το καλύτερο απ'όλα θα είναι να λειτουργούν όλα άψογα και στο Ελλάντα  :Whistling:  

Εγώ πάντως τελευταία δεν είχα καθόλου χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το πρόβλημα.. άμα καιγόμουν ίσως να έκανα καμμιά βόλτα από Vivodi, διότι μου φαίνεται πως είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που "πονάει" τον ΟΤΕ... τα τηλέφωνα, fax κλπ τα γράφει εκεί που δε πιάνει μελάνι.

----------


## anon

> Εγώ πάντως τελευταία δεν είχα καθόλου χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το πρόβλημα.. άμα καιγόμουν ίσως να έκανα καμμιά βόλτα από Vivodi, διότι μου φαίνεται πως είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που "πονάει" τον ΟΤΕ... τα τηλέφωνα, fax κλπ τα γράφει εκεί που δε πιάνει μελάνι.


Αν η Vivodi έκανε μια καλή προσπάθεια για FULL LLU σε περισσότερες περιοχές, τουλάχιστον στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα, σίγουρα θα έπαιρνε μεγάλο μερίδιο του ΟΤΕ στα χέρια της. Βέβαια όλα είναι σχέση κόστους/ωφέλειας και μπορεί μια τέτοια κίνηση να μην συμφέρει οικονομικά με τις απαιτούμενες εγκαταστάσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν. Με WiMAX ίσως;;;;;

----------


## iann_is

Έχουν ήδη σταλεί και μεσα στις επόμενες μερες θα γινει η πρώτη συναντηση...

----------


## chatasos

> Σήμερα έλαβα την εξής απάντηση:
> 
> 
> Κε XXXXXXXXXXXX παρακάτω σας στέλνω μερικά στοιχεία που θα σας βοηθήσουν να καταλάβετε γιατί....
> 
> Εξάλλου η Σύμβαση του ADSL αναφέρει ρητά ότι διατίθεται ώστε οι ISPs να παρέχουν στους τελικούς χρήστες την υπηρεσία του fast internet (δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα άλλο), οπότε προς το παρόν αυτή είναι η κατάσταση.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> 
> ...


Αν η παραπάνω απάντηση είναι του ΟΤΕ, προσωπικά δεν με καλύπτει ούτε θεωρώ πως στέκει τεχνικά. :Thumbdown0:

----------


## dkounal

> Αν η παραπάνω απάντηση είναι του ΟΤΕ, προσωπικά δεν με καλύπτει ούτε θεωρώ πως στέκει τεχνικά.


Δηλαδή? Αν μπορουσες να γίνεις λίγο πιο σαφής .....

----------


## chatasos

Πως εξηγείται ο "περιορισμός" στα πακέτα (έστω των 1500 bytes) όταν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στο ip δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ?

----------


## dkounal

> Πως εξηγείται ο "περιορισμός" στα πακέτα (έστω των 1500 bytes) όταν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στο ip δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ?


Χμμ Η απάντηση του Βασιλάκη δεν λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός αλλά ότι δεν υπάρχει QoS. Περιορισμός υπάρχει και μάλιστα λέει ότι τα πακέτα αντιμετωπίζονται το ίδιο ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους. Επίσημα ο μόνος περιορισμός είναι το Contention-Ratio και επί παρουσίας του γίνεται packet sharing μεταξύ των συνδρομητών. Αυτό λίγο-πολύ μέχρι τώρα όλοι από τον ΟΤΕ το λέγανε μόνο προφορικά και δήλωναν αναρμόδιοι να το πούνε γραπτώς καθώς είναι κατάφορη παραβίαση της υπηρεσίας καθώς αγοράζεις πακέτα κατ αρχιν και κατα δευτερο bandwidth αντι για σκέτο bandwidth όπως λέει η σύμβαση. Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται τεχνικά αυτό και δεν είναι και η δουλειά μου. Μπορείς να αποτολμήσεις μια εξήγηση εάν θέλεις.

Εδώ υπάρχουν όμως κάποια ερωτήματα:
1. Είναι αληθινό αυτό το έγγραφο και σε τι μορφή είναι; (φαξ,e-mail, κλπ)
2. Σε μια τέτοια σκανδαλώδη ομολογία του ΟΤΕ όλοι λειτουργούνε εδω μέσα σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα; Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι πρώτη είδηση στο adslgr.com;
3. Σε τι έκταση φτάνει αυτή η διαπλοκή; Μήπως έχουμε ξεφύγει και από το επίπεδο των ISPς;

----------


## Navigator

> Εδώ υπάρχουν όμως κάποια ερωτήματα:
> 1. Είναι αληθινό αυτό το έγγραφο και σε τι μορφή είναι; (φαξ,e-mail, κλπ)
> 2. Σε μια τέτοια σκανδαλώδη ομολογία του ΟΤΕ όλοι λειτουργούνε εδω μέσα σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα; Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι πρώτη είδηση στο adslgr.com;
> 3. Σε τι έκταση φτάνει αυτή η διαπλοκή; Μήπως έχουμε ξεφύγει και από το επίπεδο των ISPς;


Συνυπογράφω !
Πάλι καλά που τα λές εσύ.
Γιατι αν τα έλεγα εγώ περιμένει ο άλλος στη γωνία με το στιλέτο.....

----------


## iann_is

Επειδη υπάρχει προφανής λογος να δημιουργήσω απο μόνος μου ενα τέτοιο
εγγραφο :HaHa:  , ένημερώνω οτι το έλαβα με mail.
Και για όλους τους ΘΩΜΑΔΕΣ του forum ας επικοινωνήσουν με τον κ.Βασιλάκη 
(Παν. Βασιλάκης Τμήμα Υπηρ. xDSL τηλ. 210-6115235)και ας αναφέρουν το πρόβλημα τους να δούμε τί θα τους στείλει(απο οτι καταλαβα το mail ειναι κονσέρβα)...
Επίσης στην τηλεφωνική μου επικοινωνία οταν του ανέφερα περι παραπλάνησης καταναλωτών (βλέπε conn-x και online-gaming)η απαντηση του ηταν οτι τους το ειχε πει οτι είναι λάθος να την προβάλουν την υπηρεσία.Αλήθεια εχω καιρο να την δω αυτη την διαφημιση...

----------


## Acinonyx

Πριν 2 περίπου βδομάδες έκανα δήλωση στον ΟΤΕ  για την βλάβη του "κόφτη".

Εντωμεταξύ είχα στήσει ένα linuxόκουτο με ένα modem 33600 PSTN που ξέθαψα από το ντουλαπι μου το οποίο βγάζει γύρω στα 200pps εξερχόμενα.

Δοκιμαζα καθημερινά την dsl μου με ping -q -i 0 -s 0 <IP_dsl>. Είναι μία 384/128. Κλασικά είχα πάντα γύρω στα 25pps μέχρι πριν λίγα λεπτά όπου είδα μπροστά στα μάτια μου την αλλαγή! Πήρα την παρακάτω μέτρηση..

*max pps 226pps εισερχόμενα!!!   

*ΔΕΙΤΕ: *

*Αν είχα καλύτερο modem πιστευω θα ανέβαζε ακόμη πιό πολλά pps αλλά το καημενο το 33600 δεν δίνει παραπάνω από 4.5kb/s upload
Επειδή όμως δεν εμπιστευομαι, θα συνεχίσω να το παρακολουθώ και να ενημερώνω.. Είμαι στο DSLAM Νέων Φιλαδελφείων...

Υ.Γ. Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι στο flood αντί να bufferιάζονται όλα τα πακέτα, γίνονται πιά dropped! 




> 3089 packets transmitted, 3028 received, 1% packet loss, time 43064ms
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.103/434.245/1967.845/479.016 ms, pipe 141, ipg/ewma 13.945/125.095 ms

----------


## NoYmErOs

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς μερικοί μόνο χρήστες έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα...

Και αφού κόβουν τα πακέτα σε 384 ας πούμε, εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα ενώ άλλοι έχουν.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς μερικοί μόνο χρήστες έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα...
> 
> Και αφού κόβουν τα πακέτα σε 384 ας πούμε, εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα ενώ άλλοι έχουν.


Μονο αν είσαι σε πίτα dslam,

----------


## NoYmErOs

Ωραία .. αν είσαι σε πίτα DSLAM τι ψάχνουμε λύσεις ?

Το λέω αυτό γιατί βλέπω αρκετά μέλη να κάνουν κάθε μέρα μετρήσεις για τα RWIN κτλπ.. νομίζω ότι αν γίνει αναβάθμιση θα το καταλάβουν και συνεπώς δεν τίθεται θέμα τότε ότι ο ΟΤΕ κόβει πακέτα αλλά είναι πρόβλημα του πιταρισμένου DSLAM. 

Σωστά ?

----------


## sdikr

> Ωραία .. αν είσαι σε πίτα DSLAM τι ψάχνουμε λύσεις ?
> 
> Το λέω αυτό γιατί βλέπω αρκετά μέλη να κάνουν κάθε μέρα μετρήσεις για τα RWIN κτλπ.. νομίζω ότι αν γίνει αναβάθμιση θα το καταλάβουν και συνεπώς δεν τίθεται θέμα τότε ότι ο ΟΤΕ κόβει πακέτα αλλά είναι πρόβλημα του πιταρισμένου DSLAM. 
> 
> Σωστά ?


Τις απόψεις μου για τα πειράγματα στα rwin  κλπ τις έχω ξαναπεί

----------


## dkounal

> Ωραία .. αν είσαι σε πίτα DSLAM τι ψάχνουμε λύσεις ?


Νομιζω ότι την απαντηση εχω βαρεθει να την γραφω.
Στην συμβαση μου μιλαει για bandwidth. Και η ADSL εχει καποιο μοιρασμα του διαθεσιμου bandwidth μεταξυ χ χρηστων σε κάθε dslam.
Όταν εισαι σε πιτα dslam και γινεται μοιρασια *bandwidth* όλα είναι συννομα και προβλεπόμενα.
Όταν είσαι σε πίτα dslam και υπάρχει το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε δεν γίνεται μοιρασια bandwidth αλλά *μοιρασια πακετων* άρα όποιος χρησιμοποιεί εφαρμογές με πολλά και μικρα πακέτα (πχ παιχνιδια,voip) είναι αδικημενος έναντι των άλλων που χρησιμοποιουν μεγαλα πακετα (πχ web browsing, downloading) και δεν παιρνει αυτό το bandwidth που πληρώνει και του αναλογεί σε αυτό το πιτα dslam.

Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να γίνει κατανοητό;;;;;;

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό που παρατηρώ μετά την μυστηριώδη κατάργηση του pps limit είναι μία *ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ* διαφορετική συμπεριφορά στην DSL μου.

Όσο πιό πολύ πιέζω την γραμμή μου με μεγαλύτερο pps rate, τόσο μεγαλύτερο packet loss έχει.




> 4410 packets transmitted, 3381 received, 23% packet loss, time 62494ms


Τα πακέτα είναι ICMP. Αν ήταν TCP τότε αυτό το packet loss θα μετατρεποταν σε αυτόματη ελλάτωση του bitrate.

Τι να πω... Να δούμε αν θα κρατήσει...

----------


## chatasos

> Χμμ Η απάντηση του Βασιλάκη δεν λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός αλλά ότι δεν υπάρχει QoS. Περιορισμός υπάρχει και μάλιστα λέει ότι τα πακέτα αντιμετωπίζονται το ίδιο ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους. *Επίσημα ο μόνος περιορισμός είναι το Contention-Ratio και επί παρουσίας του γίνεται packet sharing μεταξύ των συνδρομητών*.


To Contention-Ratio όμως εφαρμόζεται στο ATM δίκτυο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Στο IP δίκτυο δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι....

----------


## anon

> Όταν είσαι σε πίτα dslam και υπάρχει το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε δεν γίνεται μοιρασια bandwidth αλλά *μοιρασια πακετων* άρα όποιος χρησιμοποιεί εφαρμογές με πολλά και μικρα πακέτα (πχ παιχνιδια,voip) είναι αδικημενος έναντι των άλλων που χρησιμοποιουν μεγαλα πακετα (πχ web browsing, downloading) και δεν παιρνει αυτό το bandwidth που πληρώνει και του αναλογεί σε αυτό το πιτα dslam.


Πάντως για να παίξω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, ακόμη και εαν γινόταν QoS με βάση το bandwidth και μόνο και όχι με τα πακέτα, και πάλι το VoIP θα είχε πρόβλημα. Δεδομένου ότι χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 20Kbps download  και άλλο τόσο στο upload, αυτό σημαίνει με απλά λόγιο ότι οι χρήστες ADSL384 θα πρέπει να έχουν ένα contention ratio 1/19 και αν υποθέσουμε ότι στατιστικά δεν είναι όλοι 24/7/365 online αντε να πρέπει να είναι 1/30 (αυτό το νούμερο παίζει ανάλογα με το DSLAM, τα μεγάλα ευνοούνται, γιατί στατιστικά θα έχουν περισσότερους χρήστες που δεν κάνουν βαριά χρήση). Σίγουρα όμως, δεν δίνει ο ΟΤΕ 1/30 contention ratio!!!! Οπότε VoIP ξέχνα το..... To Online gaming όμως θα παίζει καλύτερα.....

----------


## stako

> Δεδομένου ότι χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 20Kbps download  και άλλο τόσο στο upload


Το VoIP Buster χρησιμοποιεί 10kbyte στο download και 10kbyte στο upload σε κλήσεις σε σταθερά τηλέφωνα. Σε κλήσεις σε υπολογιστή χρησιμοποιεί μόλις 5-6 αντίστοιχα.

----------


## psyxakias

Για κλήσεις προς τηλέφωνα (pc-to-pc δεν έχω μετρήσει), χρησιμοποιεί είτε 9.3 είτε 5.5 kB/sec, αναλόγως τι ρύθμιση του βάλεις για τη σύνδεσή σου:

*Connectiontype: High-Speed internet*
50-51 pps x 163-bytes (+ 28 bytes IP headers) receiving
50-51 pps x 164-bytes (+ 28 bytes IP headers) sending
--------------------------------------------------------
9.3 kB/sec download / 9.3 kB/sec upload

*Connectiontype: Dialup internet connection*
50-51 pps x 83-bytes (+ 28 bytes IP headers) receiving
50-51 pps x 84-bytes (+ 28 bytes IP headers) sending
-------------------------------------------------------
5.5 kB/sec download / 5.5 kB/sec upload

----------


## paravoid

Ένας φίλος έχει 2 γραμμές του 1mbit η καθεμία.
Σήμερα παρατηρήσαμε το κλασικό πρόβλημα στην μία από τις δύο γραμμές. Η δεύτερη *δεν* το παρουσιάζει.
Είναι στο DSLAM Γηροκομείου.
Αρχισαν και στις μεγάλες γραμμές...  :Sad:

----------


## trojy

> Χμμ Η απάντηση του Βασιλάκη δεν λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός αλλά ότι δεν υπάρχει QoS. Περιορισμός υπάρχει και μάλιστα λέει ότι τα πακέτα αντιμετωπίζονται το ίδιο ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους. Επίσημα ο μόνος περιορισμός είναι το Contention-Ratio και επί παρουσίας του γίνεται packet sharing μεταξύ των συνδρομητών. Αυτό λίγο-πολύ μέχρι τώρα όλοι από τον ΟΤΕ το λέγανε μόνο προφορικά και δήλωναν αναρμόδιοι να το πούνε γραπτώς καθώς είναι κατάφορη παραβίαση της υπηρεσίας καθώς αγοράζεις πακέτα κατ αρχιν και κατα δευτερο bandwidth αντι για σκέτο bandwidth όπως λέει η σύμβαση. Δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται τεχνικά αυτό και δεν είναι και η δουλειά μου. Μπορείς να αποτολμήσεις μια εξήγηση εάν θέλεις.
> 
> Εδώ υπάρχουν όμως κάποια ερωτήματα:
> 1. Είναι αληθινό αυτό το έγγραφο και σε τι μορφή είναι; (φαξ,e-mail, κλπ)
> 2. Σε μια τέτοια σκανδαλώδη ομολογία του ΟΤΕ όλοι λειτουργούνε εδω μέσα σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα; Δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι πρώτη είδηση στο adslgr.com;
> 3. Σε τι έκταση φτάνει αυτή η διαπλοκή; Μήπως έχουμε ξεφύγει και από το επίπεδο των ISPς;


Με βρίσκεις απόλυτα σύμφωνο.
Συγνώμη που πετάγομαι σαν τον αλεξιπτωτιστή, αλλά έχω αφιερωθεί προσωρινά σε κάποια άλλα ζητήματα που με απασχολούν.
Όσον αφορά τα ερωτήματα σου, δεν ξέρω αν οι υπεύθυνοι της σελίδας είναι διαφορετικοί από τους αναγνώστες του forum; Μες το Σαββατοκύριακο θα φτιάξω ένα ωραίο κειμενάκι, το οποίο θα σταλεί σε ειδικούς και τζιμάνια. Αν μπορεί να φιλοξενηθεί από το adslgr.com έχει καλώς. 

@iann_is: Φίλε μου, δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει τι έχεις στα χέρια σου.

----------


## anon

> Για κλήσεις προς τηλέφωνα (pc-to-pc δεν έχω μετρήσει), χρησιμοποιεί είτε 9.3 είτε 5.5 kB/sec, αναλόγως τι ρύθμιση του βάλεις για τη σύνδεσή σου:


Kilobyte ή kilobit?????

Εγώ μιλώ για Kilobits per second. Και τα 20 Kilobits / second αντιστοιχούν σε περίπου 2 ΚΒyte/sec (και είναι πολύ μικρότερο απο αυτό που παραθέτετε). Υπόψη ότι η γραμμή ADSL 384, είναι 384 Kilobit / second.....
Προσέξτε τους υπολογισμούς σας.

----------


## stako

kB = KiloBytes

Τα 2 kBytes που λες είναι πολύ λίγα...... :Wink:

----------


## anon

> kB = KiloBytes
> 
> Τα 2 kBytes που λες είναι πολύ λίγα......


Μπορεί να είναι και λιγότερο (πχ VAD, cRTP και λοιπα).
Για παράδειγμα, g729A (8Kbps), με τα παραπάνω σε πακέτα Ethernet παέι
6Kbps έως 17.3 Κbps (kilobit πάντα). Αυτό είναι λιγότερο απο 2 ΚΒyte/sec.

http://www.packetizer.com/voip/diagn.../bandcalc.html

EDIT: Το συγκεκριμένο voip calculator σας δειχνει τις ανάγκες τόσο σε bandwidth
όσο και σε πακέτα (min / max).

----------


## trojy

Μήπως είναι καλύτερο να γίνουν merge τα δύο ξεχωριστά threads.
Νομίζω ότι δύο ξεχωριστά threads, περισσότερα προβλήματα δημιουργούν παρά λύνουν.

5.5 kByte/sec download / 5.5 kByte/sec upload είναι το bandwidth που απαιτείται για το voipbuster, όταν έχει επιλεχθεί "Dial up Internet Connection".

----------


## sdikr

> Μήπως είναι καλύτερο να γίνουν merge τα δύο ξεχωριστά threads.
> Νομίζω ότι δύο ξεχωριστά threads, περισσότερα προβλήματα δημιουργούν παρά λύνουν.
> 
> 5.5 kByte/sec download / 5.5 kByte/sec upload είναι το bandwidth που απαιτείται για το voipbuster, όταν έχει επιλεχθεί "High Speed Internet". Αλλιώς είναι κάπου στο μισό.


Για να γίνει ακόμα ποιο δύσκολο να βρεί καποιος πληρόφορίες το πως θα κάνει τα τεστ  :Wink:

----------


## NoDsl

> Χμμ Η απάντηση του Βασιλάκη δεν λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός αλλά ότι δεν υπάρχει QoS. *Περιορισμός υπάρχει και μάλιστα λέει ότι τα πακέτα αντιμετωπίζονται το ίδιο ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους.* Επίσημα ο μόνος περιορισμός είναι το Contention-Ratio και επί παρουσίας του γίνεται packet sharing μεταξύ των συνδρομητών.



 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:   :Respekt:   :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 
νομίζω πως βρήκες τρελή "τρύπα" για να γίνει η βάση για την λύση του προβλήματος  :Thumbsup1: 

Δηλαδή  σου λέει οτι εγώ μοιράζω το bw μου ανάλογα και ισόποσα, το οποίο αυτομάτως βγαίνει εντελώς άκυρο γιατι το μέγεθος του πακέτου ΔΕΝ είναι σταθερό άρα ΔΕΝ μοιράζεται ισόποσα το BW(μονο τα πακέτα) αλλά όποιος έχει το μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος πακέτου κερδίζει(εναν αποχυμοτή χωρίς μπαταρίες  :Razz: )
Μήπως αυτό δείχνει επίσης οτι δεν είναι θέμα UDP πακέτων μόνο αλλά γενικό? οπότε έχουμε πρόβλημα και στα 2 είδη απλά στα UDP είναι πιο εμφανές γιατί πρέπει να εξυπηρετούνται πίο γρήγορα...

ΜR.ote we've got ya!!!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Σήμερα η DSL μου ξαναηρθε στα παλιά 25pps  :Crying: 

Τι να πω...

----------


## Navigator

Πελαγοδρομούμε 
Το Voip για να δουλέψει θέλει ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 60pps
O πOTEς για ΑΝΕΞΗΓΗΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ μέχρι στιγμής δίνει ~20pps.
Tην ίδια στιγμή τα ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΑ Vivodi & Telepassport δίνουν ~100pps
Τhat's the point

----------


## dkounal

> To Contention-Ratio όμως εφαρμόζεται στο ATM δίκτυο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
> Στο IP δίκτυο δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι....


Μέχρι τώρα κάνουμε υποθέσεις καθώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει επίσημη ανακοίνωση τι κάνει σε κάθε σημείο. Επίσης, όλα τα faq που εχει αναλύουν όρους και ότι το τι έχει αυτός ως ρυθμίσεις.
Σκέψου όμως το εξής:
α) Κάνοντας μια εγγραφη δήλωση βλάβης πέρνεις μια εγγραφή απάντηση ή σου διορθώνουν τη βλάβη.
*Εχω κανει 5 εγγραφες αναφορές και ακόμη ψαχνουν τον αρμόδιο να μου απαντήσει.*
β) Σου λένε στη σύμβαση ότι πρέπει να δηλώσεις γραπτώς τη βλάβη σου.
*Δεν υπάρχει κανένα φαξ, e-mail για δήλωση βλαβών και όταν πάς σε κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ σε στέλνουν στο 121. Για να πάρεις επιστροφή χρημάτων όπως λέει το ίδιο αρθρο της σύμβασης, από την εκδοση λογαριασμών σου λένε ότι πρέπει να είναι πάνω από δύο εργάσιμες δηλωμένο στο 121.*
γ) Δηλώνεις το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε στο 121.
*Την επόμενη η βλάβη κλείνει καθώς δεν είναι πρόβλημα καλωδίου*

ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΡ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ????????? :HaHa:  :HaHa:  :HaHa:  :HaHa:  :HaHa: 

 :Twisted Evil: Παρεπιπτόντως η διαπλοκή συνεχίζεται στο ADSLgr.com.... 
 :Whistling: Ησυχία .... ειναι ώρα σιέστας....

----------


## chatasos

> ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΡ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ?????????


Εκτό του ότι το θεωρώ τεχνικά δύσκολο, δεν βλέπω και τον λόγο  :Cool:

----------


## BoGe

> Πριν από λίγο μίλαγα σε chat με ένα τεχνικό του adsl δικτύου της Telecom Italia.
> Moυ έλεγε λοιπόν αυτός οτι ειναι αδύνατον οσο και πίτα να ειναι το dslam να ειναι τόσο χαμηλά τα pps.
> Toυ έστειλα  μια μέτρηση που δείχνει 10pps 810 packet overhead.
> Aκόμα γελάει με τα χάλια μας....


Σου είπε κατά την γνώμη του που μπορεί να οφείλεται το πρόβλημα;

----------


## dkounal

> Εκτό του ότι το θεωρώ τεχνικά δύσκολο, δεν βλέπω και τον λόγο


Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος τεχνικα που να δικαιολογεί και να δημιουργει το πρόβλημα;

----------


## chatasos

> Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος τεχνικα που να δικαιολογεί και να δημιουργει το πρόβλημα;


Δυστυχώς όχι, αν δεν υπάρχει πλήρη γνώση του δικτύου :Wink:

----------


## kostas_pav

Λοιπόν πρόκειτε να γράψω για το θέμα σε ένα περιοδικό που μοιράζετε σε όλα τα Γυμνάσια και Λύκεια των Νοτίων Προαστίων Αθήνας και θα δημοσιευθεί τον Ιανουάριο του 2006. :Wink:  

Θέλετε να μου προτείνετε τι να γράζω περιλιπτικά?

Μήν ξεχνάτε ότι απευθύνετε σε έφηβους μεταξύ 15 και 18. Οπότε αν βάζαμε και τη λέξη on-line gaming θα έκανε θραύση... :Cool:  

Περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας στο kostas.pavATgmail.com ή με PM [ή εδώ (αν και νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να γεμίσουμε το thread σχετικά με αυτό που λέω)]

αντικαταστήστε το ΑΤ με @  :Very Happy:

----------


## psyxakias

*Navigator*, δυστυχώς έτσι ξεφεύγουμε εντελώς από το θέμα. Δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου οι γενικευμένες απόψεις του Ιταλού (και του κάθε ένα) για τα "τέλεια" δίκτυα της χώρας του και τα κακοσχεδιασμένα ελληνικά, που αν συνέβαινε στην χώρα του θα γίνοταν αυτό και εκείνο. Αυτά τα λέει ο καθένας έξω από τον χορό και το παίζει μάγκας, αλλά εμάς δεν μας οφελούν. Για να μην αναφέρω πως τα λόγια που μετέφερες ως τώρα, δεν υπήρξε η παραμικρή τεχνική λεπτομέρεια ως προς τι είναι το πρόβλημα πέρα από γενικευμένες θεωρίες κακού σχεδιασμού.

Εδώ πέρα γίνεται μια συζήτηση για κατανόηση και επιλυση ενός προβλήματος και όχι για να ακούμε ανέκδοτα του στυλ "ήταν ένας ιταλός, ένας αλβανός και ένας έλληνας και συζητούσαν για τα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα... εμείς έχουμε αυτό, εσείς εκείνο κλπ κλπ". Για να μην αναφερθώ στη γνωστή καραμέλα που επανερχόμαστε πυκνά συχνά ότι όλοι είναι καλύτεροι από εμάς σε υπηρεσίες, τιμές κλπ και σκάει κάθε τόσο ένα thread και λέει "τόσα ευρώ στην τάδε χώρα" και μπαίνουμε όλοι να κλαφτούμε. Η άποψή μου είναι ότι αυτά δεν οφελούν πουθενά πέρα από το να ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα μας. Για αυτό θα παρακαλούσα να παραμείνουμε στο θέμα.

*Spikes / Navigator*, επίσης θα παρακαλούσα εάν επιθυμείτε να ανταλλάξετε οποιαδήποτε χαρακτηρισμούς ή άλλα μηνύματα προσωπικού επιπέδου που δεν αφορούν το θέμα, να το κάνετε prive με PMs.

*ΥΣ*: Θα πρότεινα τα μηνύματα #957, #959 - #965, #968 - #971 (ναι συμπεριλαμβάνω και το δικό μου!), που θεωρώ πως είναι εντελώς άσχετα από το θέμα μας, να την "κάνουν" με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια.  :Whistling:

----------


## rott

Μετά από τα παρακάτω, νέα κρούση απο οτενετ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...802#post378802
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...887#post398887
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...906#post398906

Αγαπητέ κύριε χχχχχχχχχ,

Με αφορμή το από 25/11/05 ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμά σας, σας επισημαίνουμε και πάλι ότι η OTEnet δεν χρησιμοποιεί κανέναν μηχανισμό παρεμπόδισης της VoIP κίνησης, η δε ποιότητα της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας συνδέεται με παράγοντες που δεν οφείλονται στη λειτουργία του δικτύου της ούτε βεβαίως σε υπαίτιες ενέργειες από την πλευρά της, αλλά με παράγοντες που τελικά ανάγονται στην ίδια τη λειτουργία και τον σχεδιασμό του Internet και του IP πρωτοκόλλου, (όπως αναλυτικά παραθέσαμε στην από 22/11/05 επιστολή μας).

Στους όρους σύμβασης-σύνδεσης στο δίκτυο της ΟΤΕnet που έχετε αποδεχτεί αναφέρονται άλλωστε ειδικότερα τα όρια των εγγυήσεων και ευθυνών της εταιρίας σε σχέση με τη λειτουργία ή/και απόδοση της υπηρεσίας. Κατά συνέπεια, σε σχέση με το αίτημά σας για επιστροφή τιμήματος, αναφερόμαστε εκ νέου στην από 22/11/05 επιστολή μας, στο κείμενο της οποίας διατυπώθηκαν επαρκώς οι λόγοι για τους οποίους δεν προκύπτει εκ μέρους της ΟΤΕnet σχετική υποχρέωση.


Με εκτίμηση,

Παναγιώτης Μπαλέζος
Διευθυντής Καταναλωτικών Προϊόντων

----------


## rott

Εγώ πάντως κουράστηκα
αν ΕΕΤΤ και ΓΓΚ κάνουν την πάπια απλώς θα κοψω το adsl και θα περιμένω καλύτερες μέρες (δυστυχώς στη γειτονιά μου η βιβόντι δεν κατεβαίνει :Thumbdown0: )
μου φαίνεται θα αρχίσω να συχνάζω σε ίντερνετ καφέ (για όλα υπάρχει πρώτη φορά!)

----------


## iann_is

Rott αφου μπήκαμε στο χορό...
Δοκίμασε σε παρακαλω να μιλήσεις με τον κ.Βασιλακη που εχω αναφερει σε post μου.
Θα σου στείλει το mail που έλαβα και γω που είναι ακριβώς η απαντηση που θελει η οτενετ και μαλιστα απο τους ιδιους...

----------


## iann_is

Μετα απο απειρες συζητήσεις με τεχνικους ΟΤΕτζηδες και μη, τα συμπερασματα είναι απλα:
α)το προβλημα δεν θα λυθει ποτε.Αν δεν κοβουν τα πακετα θα καταρευσει το δικτυο τους γιατι δεν ξερουν να το υποστηριξουν.
β)υπομονη μεχρι το 2007 που θα εχουμε aDSL 2 και βεβαια θα την πληρωνουμε και αυτη χρυση.
γ)παρανομο, ναι, μονοπωλιο δε.Το μονο που μπορουμε να καταφερουμε ειναι να παρουμε καποιες συνδρομες πισω και να κοψουμε τις γραμμες μας.Οι γραμμες θα ξαναπουληθουν αμεσα σε ατομα σαν εμενα που πριν δεν γνωριζαν τι συμβαίνει και μετα μονο το 1% θα ασχοληθει με το τι γίνετε.
δ)το μονο πραγμα που μενει απο ολη την υποθεση ειναι οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι μου ανοιξαν τα ματια και για αυτο τους ευχαριστω.

----------


## dkounal

> Μετα απο απειρες συζητήσεις με τεχνικους ΟΤΕτζηδες και μη, τα συμπερασματα είναι απλα:
> α)το προβλημα δεν θα λυθει ποτε.Αν δεν κοβουν τα πακετα θα καταρευσει το δικτυο τους γιατι δεν ξερουν να το υποστηριξουν.
> β)υπομονη μεχρι το 2007 που θα εχουμε aDSL 2 και βεβαια θα την πληρωνουμε και αυτη χρυση.
> γ)παρανομο, ναι, μονοπωλιο δε.Το μονο που μπορουμε να καταφερουμε ειναι να παρουμε καποιες συνδρομες πισω και να κοψουμε τις γραμμες μας.Οι γραμμες θα ξαναπουληθουν αμεσα σε ατομα σαν εμενα που πριν δεν γνωριζαν τι συμβαίνει και μετα μονο το 1% θα ασχοληθει με το τι γίνετε.
> δ)το μονο πραγμα που μενει απο ολη την υποθεση ειναι οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι μου ανοιξαν τα ματια και για αυτο τους ευχαριστω.


Σφάξε με αγά μου ν' αγιάσω.....

α) Αυτό το πρόβλημα μπορεί να λυθεί με ενημέρωση του κόσμου που θα ξέρει τι αγοράζει.
β) Με την απλοποίηση της ευρεσης και αναγνώρισης του προβλήματος ώστε να βρεθούμε πολλοί.
γ) Με καταγγελίες του προβλήματος όσο γίνεται και όπου μπορούμε.

Υπάρχει λύση για το πρόβλημα αλλά θα κοστίσει κάτι παραπάνω στον ΟΤΕ και τώρα έχει και τα έξοδα της εθελούσιας.
Το e-mail που έχεις καλό είναι να το στείλεις εγγράφως στο τμήμα καταναλωτή του Υπουργείου ανάπτυξης και να καταγγείλεις "παραπλάνηση καταναλωτή για υπηρεσία από τον ΟΤΕ"
Προσωπικά, εχω ζητήσει από την ΗΟL να με ενημερώσει πως μπορεί και διαφημίζει evoice όταν υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα και τι κάνει όταν ο καταναλωτής το συναντήσει.

----------


## kostas_pav

Σχετικά με το παραπάνω θέμα που αναφέρω, θέλει κανείς να με βοηθήσει? :Wink:

----------


## dkounal

> Σχετικά με το παραπάνω θέμα που αναφέρω, θέλει κανείς να με βοηθήσει?


Τι μέγεθος πρέπει να έχει; Πόσες λέξεις;

----------


## kostas_pav

> Τι μέγεθος πρέπει να έχει; Πόσες λέξεις;


Το μέγιστο 500! Αλλά πρέπει να είναι κατανοητό ακόμα και στον πιο αρχάριο...

----------


## mrwireless

Εκει που δεν περναγα τα 20pps με τιποτα, σημερα ξαφνικα το μασονικο ματι που λεει οτι πιανω 95pps !!!!!!!!!! 
Και τρεχει και το μουλαρι ταυτοχρονα!!!

Εγινε κανενα θαμα? Τη δωρεαν προσφορα σε 384 συνδεση χρησιμοποιω...

----------


## Navigator

Kαι εγώ σήμερα 3 το πρωί βλέπω ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ 82pps με Forthnet 384.
To μεσημέρι ξαναμετράω τη γραμμη 21pps  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## rott

> Kαι εγώ σήμερα 3 το πρωί βλέπω ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ 82pps με Forthnet 384.
> To μεσημέρι ξαναμετράω τη γραμμη 21pps


και εμένα τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες εχει ανέβει γύρω στα 30pps και κατα τις 4 το πρωί ανεβαίνει στα 50 (όλοι κοιμούνται όμως τότε, οπότε τι να το κάνεις)
για pc2pc με το σκάιπ2 είναι ανεκτά τα 30pps, για κλήσεις σε σταθερά όμως παραμένει το ίδιο χάλι :Thumbdown0: 
το άλλο αστείο (γιατί καιρός είναι να το ρίξουμε στην πλάκα είναι ότι τώρα συμπεριφέρεται περίεργα το upload - ελπίζω να μην είναι κι αυτό μόνιμο

----------


## dekakk

Τελικά επειδή πρέπει να μιλάω κάθε μέρα με Skype με ανάγκασε η κατάσταση να αναβαθμίσω σε 512 προς το παρόν μόνο τη γραμμή. Περιμένω με αγωνία από τον ΟΤΕ την αναβάθμιση να δω αν αξίζει τον κόπο.

Τι να πω, να χαιρόμαστε την "ευρυζωνικότητα".

----------


## Navigator

Mε καταγγελία στη Ελλάδα δεν θα βρούμε άκρη για τη ποιότητα  του adsl που δίνει ο πΟΤΕ μόνο στη Ευρώπη μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.
Εδώ γιάννης πίνει και γιάννης κερνάει.Η κρατική ΕΕΤΤ πως να κάνει έλενχο στο κρατικό πΟΤΕ.Ο πΟΤΕ κάνει οτι θέλει και λογαριασμό δεν δίνει...

----------


## sdikr

> Mε καταγγελία στη Ελλάδα δεν θα βρούμε άκρη για τη ποιότητα  του adsl που δίνει ο πΟΤΕ μόνο στη Ευρώπη μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.
> Εδώ γιάννης πίνει και γιάννης κερνάει.Η κρατική ΕΕΤΤ πως να κάνει έλενχο στο κρατικό πΟΤΕ.Ο πΟΤΕ κάνει οτι θέλει και λογαριασμό δεν δίνει...


Θελώ να σε δώ σαν σοβαρό χρήστη,  αλλά δυστηχως δεν με αφήνεις,
έχεις το ελευθερο να πάς στην ΕΕ και να πείς ο ΠΟΤΕ μας κλέβει και αυτή θα σου πούνε ..................

----------


## Navigator

Eγώ θα πάω-δωρεάν ειναι το τηλέφωνο καταγγελιών- γιατί μου δίνει 20pps Εσύ κάνε το σοβαρό με τα 382pps που σου δίνει.
Τι ανάγκη εχεις, μπορείς άνετα να κοροιδέυεις αυτούς που έχουν πρόβλημα με το ΟΤΕ αφού εσύ δεν εχεις κανένα...

----------


## Navigator

Και ο χρήστης nahuel post #834 εχει κάνει καταγγελία στη ΕΕ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=20827&page=56

Δεν ειναι ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ και αυτός  κατά τη γνώμη σου ?
Για πές μας θέλουμε πολύ να μάθουμε sdikr

----------


## sdikr

> Και ο χρήστης nahuel post #834 εχει κάνει καταγγελία στη ΕΕ
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=20827&page=56
> 
> Δεν ειναι ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ και αυτός  κατά τη γνώμη σου ?
> Για πές μας θέλουμε πολύ να μάθουμε sdikr


Οχι δεν είπα για αυτό,  μιλάω για το κλασικό που έχεις τρελαθεί να γράφεις πΟτε   :Wink:

----------


## NIB

Εγώ με το all seeing eye test είχα χτυπήσει 13pps(ενώ όλα τα είχα κλειστά και η γραμμή ήταν τελείως idle). Τώρα έβαλα 1mbit και τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα.

----------


## Navigator

> Οχι δεν είπα για αυτό,  μιλάω για το κλασικό που έχεις τρελαθεί να γράφεις πΟτε


Kατά τη γνώμη σου πρέπει να ειμαι ευτυχισμένος με τα 20pps του πΟΤΕ και το παμφθηνο παγιο του.
Ειμαι τρελαμένος χωρίς λόγο και τον αδικό ο αχάριστος ενώ ο πΟΤΕ με ευεργετεί.
Αν μη τι άλλο ενδιαφέρουσα η αποψή σου  :Wink:

----------


## dkounal

> Εγώ με το all seeing eye test είχα χτυπήσει 13pps(ενώ όλα τα είχα κλειστά και η γραμμή ήταν τελείως idle). Τώρα έβαλα 1mbit και τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα.


Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα σε ανακυρήξει ως πελάτη προς μίμηση. Για φαντάσου να είχες μια επιχείρηση και όταν θέλεις να πάρεις λίγο πιο χονδρά από τους πελάτες σου, ρίχνεις την ποιότητα. Αυτοί αδιαμαρτύρητα σου πληρώνουν παραπάνω για έχουν ότι έπρεπε να τους δίνεις από την αρχή.  :HaHa:  :HaHa:  :HaHa:  :HaHa: 

Εστειλα τα στοιχεία από την όλη υπόθεση σε μια εφημερίδα. Εάν δεν έχω νέα τους μέχρι την επόμενη εβδομάδα, θα πάνε και σε άλλη. Τότε θα λήγει και η διορία της ΕΕΤΤ να κοινοποιήσει την καταγγελία μου στον ΟΤΕ, οπότε εάν δεν έχω λάβει την κοινοποίηση ένα μήνα μετά την αρχική μου καταγγελία θα πάει στο συνήγορο του πολίτη. Να δούμε που θα τραβήξει αυτή η διαπλοκή.

Κατάφερα να φτιάξω ένα προγραμματάκι σε delphi που καταγράφει τα non-unicast πακετα που δεχεται ενα interface δικτύου και εχει τις ίδιες τιμές με το performance monitor. Ελπίζω την επόμενη βδομάδα να το τελειώσω και να κάνει αυτόματα το test να δείχνει εάν μια γραμμή έχει πρόβλημα ή όχι. Αυτό θα είναι το χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο μου στον ΟΤΕ και στους ISPς για την ανηθικότητα τους...

----------


## apok

> Kατά τη γνώμη σου πρέπει να ειμαι ευτυχισμένος με τα 20pps του πΟΤΕ και το παμφθηνο παγιο του.
> Ειμαι τρελαμένος χωρίς λόγο και τον αδικό ο αχάριστος ενώ ο πΟΤΕ με ευεργετεί.
> Αν μη τι άλλο ενδιαφέρουσα η αποψή σου


Αλήθεια. μια ερώτηση και αν θες μου απαντάς.. Στην ΕΕ γραφοντας την καταγγελία σου θα γράψεις την λέξη pOte και θα εξηγήσεις ότι ειναι ένα λογοπαίγνιο?  :Very Happy:

----------


## dkounal

> Αλήθεια. μια ερώτηση και αν θες μου απαντάς.. Στην ΕΕ γραφοντας την καταγγελία σου θα γράψεις την λέξη pOte και θα εξηγήσεις ότι ειναι ένα λογοπαίγνιο?


γιατί φαγωθήκατε πως ονομάζει τον ΟΤΕ? πχ Την HellasOnLine εσείς γιατί τη λέτε HOL ?

----------


## wintech2003

> γιατί φαγωθήκατε πως ονομάζει τον ΟΤΕ? πχ Την HellasOnLine εσείς γιατί τη λέτε HOL ?


Τωρα αυτο ειναι εξυπνάδα?

----------


## apok

> γιατί φαγωθήκατε πως ονομάζει τον ΟΤΕ? πχ Την HellasOnLine εσείς γιατί τη λέτε HOL ?


www.hol.gr είναι το site τους και όχι www.HellasOnLine.gr

Δεν την υποβαθμίζουμε αναφέροντάς την Hol

----------


## dkounal

> Τωρα αυτο ειναι εξυπνάδα?


Όχι δεν έχω διάθεση να κάνω τον εξυπνο. 
Απλά εάν βάλετε search την λέξη πΟΤΕ θα ανακαλύψετε ότι είναι το ίδιο συχνό με το "ποτέ" και κανένας σας δεν είχε μέχρι τώρα ενοχληθεί τόσο ή τουλάχιστον δεν έτυχε να δω κάτι ανάλογο ακόμη και σε περιπτώσεις που ατεκμηριοτα κατηγορούσε κάποιος τον ΟΤΕ. Γιατί ξαφνικά αρχίσαμε εδώ; Trollάρει ο Navigator αυτό είναι αλήθεια, αλλά με αυτά που γίνονται εδώ, μην μου πείτε ότι υποτιμάμε τον ΟΤΕ λέγοντας τον πΟΤΕ; Αυτός μάλλον υποτιμά την νοημοσύνη μας. 
Αρκετά offtopic βγήκα, δεν έχω διάθεση να το συνεχίσω.

----------


## kostas_pav

Δήλωσα βλάβη περιορισμένων πακέτων ανα δευτερόλεπτο στο 121 και το έδωσαν σε τεχνικό να με πάρει τηλέφωνο!!

(ΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ!) Να του αναφέρω όλα όσα έχουν υποθεί σε αυτό το θέμα?? Καμμιά συμβουλή????? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dkounal

> Δήλωσα βλάβη περιορισμένων πακέτων ανα δευτερόλεπτο στο 121 και το έδωσαν σε τεχνικό να με πάρει τηλέφωνο!!
> 
> (ΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ!) Να του αναφέρω όλα όσα έχουν υποθεί σε αυτό το θέμα?? Καμμιά συμβουλή?????


Θα σε πάρει.
Θα του πεις:
"Ενώ κάνω download κανονικά, δεν μπορώ να λάβω πάνω από χ αριθμό πακέτων ανά δεπτερόλεπτο, ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους πακέτου."
Ελπίζω να έχεις κάνει κανονικά κάποιες δοκιμές και να μην λες πράγματα που δεν είναι σίγουρα.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Θα σε πάρει.
> Θα του πεις:
> "Ενώ κάνω download κανονικά, δεν μπορώ να λάβω πάνω από χ αριθμό πακέτων ανά δεπτερόλεπτο, ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους πακέτου."
> Ελπίζω να έχεις κάνει κανονικά κάποιες δοκιμές και να μην λες πράγματα που δεν είναι σίγουρα.


 
Ναι, έχω κάνει! Και το μέγιστο που πιάνω είναι 30 πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο.

Με πήρε τελικά και στο στείλαμε στους τεχνικούς για έλεγχο... Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι το θέμα θα έχει κλείσει μέχρι τώρα? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lefh

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα θα είναι αν μετακινηθεί το πρόβλημα και στις 512....
Τότε θα κλαίμε με μαύρο δάκρι.

Η πλάκα είναι που διαφημίζεται το DSL για online gaming και με 20PPS αν πας να παίξεις Counter Strike θα πάθεις πλάκα....
Απλά δεν θα παίξεις  :Thumbdown0:  

Εστειλε κανείς καμιά καταγγελία σε κανα περιοδικό του χώρου (PC Magazine, Ram, κλπ)?
Αν όχι να στείλουμε να δούμε αν το δημοσιεύσουνε και εχουμε και επίσημη απάντηση από ΟΤΕ.

----------


## trojy

> Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα θα είναι αν μετακινηθεί το πρόβλημα και στις 512....
> Τότε θα κλαίμε με μαύρο δάκρι.


Έχει ήδη μετακυλίσει το πρόβλημα και στις 512. 



> Εστειλε κανείς καμιά καταγγελία σε κανα περιοδικό του χώρου (PC Magazine, Ram, κλπ)?
> Αν όχι να στείλουμε να δούμε αν το δημοσιεύσουνε και εχουμε και επίσημη απάντηση από ΟΤΕ.


Κάτι πρέπει να έχει σταλεί, αλλά είναι χρήσιμο να συντάξεις και εσύ ένα κείμενο για να το στείλεις. Σε ό,τι μπορώ να φανώ χρήσιμος στα τεχνικά, στη διάθεση σου. 
Εκτός και αν εννοείς, "Να κανονίσουμε... Να στείλετε... "  :Whistling:

----------


## BoGe

> Vivodi 512 Full LLu: Limit packets per second to 79
> Telepassport 256: Limit packets per second to 94


Vivodi 1MB Fill LLu: Limit packets per second to 243

----------


## sdn

> Όχι δεν έχω διάθεση να κάνω τον εξυπνο. 
> Απλά εάν βάλετε search την λέξη πΟΤΕ θα ανακαλύψετε ότι είναι το ίδιο συχνό με το &quot;ποτέ&quot; και κανένας σας δεν είχε μέχρι τώρα ενοχληθεί τόσο ή τουλάχιστον δεν έτυχε να δω κάτι ανάλογο ακόμη και σε περιπτώσεις που ατεκμηριοτα κατηγορούσε κάποιος τον ΟΤΕ. Γιατί ξαφνικά αρχίσαμε εδώ; Trollάρει ο Navigator αυτό είναι αλήθεια, αλλά με αυτά που γίνονται εδώ, μην μου πείτε ότι υποτιμάμε τον ΟΤΕ λέγοντας τον πΟΤΕ; Αυτός μάλλον υποτιμά την νοημοσύνη μας. 
> Αρκετά offtopic βγήκα, δεν έχω διάθεση να το συνεχίσω.


  Μιας και έχω γράψει και εγώ αρκετές φορές την λέξη πΟΤΕ αναφερόμενος στον ΟΤΕ θα ήθελα να πω τα εξής: Ποτέ δεν το έγραψα για να υποβαθμίσω την εταιρεία (άλλωστε θα ήταν ποταπός τρόπος υποβάθμισης). Αντίθετα γράφτηκε από μια σατιρική διάθεση (ίσως προς τον εαυτό μου/μας) για την απαράδεκτη σε πολλά θέματα συμπεριφορά της εν’ λόγο εταιρείας απέναντι στους πελάτες της. Επιπρόσθετα μιας και η προσθήκη του π δημιουργεί ένα έξυπνο κατά την άποψη μου λογοπαίγνιο το υιοθέτησα αρκετές φορές προκειμένου να δηλώσω την αντίδραση μου στις πρακτικές του ΟΤΕ. Ο συμβολισμός του πΟΤΕ για τον ΟΤΕ παραμένει τον υιοθετώ ακόμα και τον υποστηρίζω αλλά σαφώς τα κίνητρα δεν είναι ποταπά. Φιλικά

----------


## iann_is

Ενόχλησα για αλλη μια φορα τον δημοσιογραφο που σας ελεγα αλλα σαν προτεραιοτητα αυτη την στιγμη εχει την Forthnet και πωληση η οχι,τους λογους και τον κοκκαλη...
Δεν ξερω τι να πω πλεον...

----------


## Lefh

> Έχει ήδη μετακυλίσει το πρόβλημα και στις 512. 
> 
> Κάτι πρέπει να έχει σταλεί, αλλά είναι χρήσιμο να συντάξεις και εσύ ένα κείμενο για να το στείλεις. Σε ό,τι μπορώ να φανώ χρήσιμος στα τεχνικά, στη διάθεση σου. 
> Εκτός και αν εννοείς, "Να κανονίσουμε... Να στείλετε... "


Οχι δεν εννοώ να στείλετε.
Απλά εαν έχει ήδη σταλεί μην στέλνω τα ίδια πράγματα.
Αυτό ήθελα να μάθω.

Λοιπόν θα συντάξω μια επιστολή και πριν αποσταλεί θα την δημοσιεύσω εδώ για τυχόν αλλαγές - προσθήκες - βελτίωσεις - παρατηρήσεις.
Να δούμε αν θα δημοσιευτεί και αν θα πάρουμε επίσησμη απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Lefh

> Επειδή βλέπω πως εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει μία γενικότερη σύγχιση για την ακριβή φύση του προβλήματος, θα προσπαθήσω να το περιγράψω χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω τεχνικούς όρους για να μπορέσουν να το καταλάβουν όλοι.
> 
> Κατ' αρχάς το πρόβλημα οφείλεται α. στην έλλειψη bandwidth από το BRAS στο εκάστοτε κανάλι του DSLAM και β. στον κακό τρόπο συμπεριφοράς του BRAS σε καταστάσεις συμφόρησης.
> .......
> 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα,
> 
> mp


Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει στις 512 σε DSLAM που είχαν πρόβλημα σε 384 σύνδεση, εφ' όσον το bandwidth του BRAS είναι κοινό για όλες τις ταχύτητες ADSL ?
Τουλάχιστον σε μένα και σε έναν άλλο φίλο το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με αλλαγή σε 512 (αν και διάβαζω ότι κάποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα και σε 512 και σε 1Mbit)

Η μέτρηση της γραμμης μου αυτή τη στιγμή (512) με το All seing Eye:
Upstream Bandwidth: 115003 bits/sec
Downstream Bandwidth: 422546 bits/sec
Packet Header Overhead (bytes):  95
Limit Packets Per Second: 98

----------


## frap

Μόλις αρχίσει να γεμίζει και η 512 κλάσση στο dslam σου θα αρχίσεις να έχεις τα ίδια. Διάβασε το topic (ή καλύτερα το αδελφό του που έχει διαλεγμένα μηνύματα) από την αρχή για να μην ξαναγράφουμε τα ίδια. 

Και τα 98pps που βλέπεις είναι ένδειξη πως το "τέλος" είναι κοντά.

----------


## globalnoise

Τα 98 pps που δείχνει το ASE δεν είναι πραγματικά. Και εμένα 98 δείχνει αλλά στην ουσία έχω δεί απο το perfmon πολλά περισσότερα την ίδια χρονική στιγμή που έκανα το test με το ASE  :Cool:

----------


## stknightmare

Επειδη και εγω ειμαι απο τους κακομοιρους με τα προβληματα των dslam.Ας μου πει καποιος αν υπαρχει καποιο τηλεφωνο στο οποιο μπορω να επικοινωνησω με τον ΟΤΕ και αν υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη λυση στο θεμα.

----------


## kostas_pav

Έγραψα ένα άρθρο και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας καθώς και αν χρειάζετε αλλαγές, δηλαδή προσθήκες/απαλοιφές... :Wink:  

Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να βρώ κάποιες προτινόμενες εικόνες για να συνοδεύσουν το άρθρο καθώς θα μπεί σε περιοδικό... Εάν έχετα κάτι μικρό πείτε μου :Very Happy:  

Επίσης, σχέυτομαι να στείλω και αυτό που βγαίνει με το Google αν γράψουμε "ληστές"!  :Razz:  

Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας.... :Thumb Dup:

----------


## globalnoise

> Έγραψα ένα άρθρο και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας καθώς και αν χρειάζετε αλλαγές, δηλαδή προσθήκες/απαλοιφές... 
> 
> Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να βρώ κάποιες προτινόμενες εικόνες για να συνοδεύσουν το άρθρο καθώς θα μπεί σε περιοδικό... Εάν έχετα κάτι μικρό πείτε μου 
> 
> Επίσης, σχέυτομαι να στείλω και αυτό που βγαίνει με το Google αν γράψουμε "ληστές"!  
> 
> Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας....


Εγώ έκανα ένα remake αυτού του κειμένου το οποίο έχω στα συνημμένα. Του κ. kostas_pav απ'ότι μου έδειξε δεν του άρεσε.

----------


## PunkBuster

Προσπαθώ να κάνω το τεστ για τα πακέτα με το voiobuster αλλά όσες φορές και να αναφέρατε τι να κάνουμε για να δούμε αν μας έχουν βάλει "κόφτη" στα πακέτα δεν είπατε κάτι εξίσου σημαντικό: ΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΕΣΟΥΜΕ???. δεν ξέρω κανένα που να έχει το voipbuster !!!!

----------


## kostas_pav

> Εγώ έκανα ένα remake αυτού του κειμένου το οποίο έχω στα συνημμένα. Του κ. kostas_pav απ'ότι μου έδειξε δεν του άρεσε.


Πολύ καλό το κείμενο. Αρκετά πιο ολοκληρωμένο!! :Thumbsup1:  

Αλλά μήπως να αλλάζαμε την εικόνα?? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## globalnoise

> Αλλά μήπως να αλλάζαμε την εικόνα??


Η εικόνα είναι το επίσημο λογότυπο του ΟΤΕ για την ADSL του. Μπορείς να μου βρεις κάτι που θα σχετίζεται πιο πολύ με το θέμα? Ή μήπως θες να βάλεις κανά σχεδιάγραμμα που θα αναλύει το πρόβλημα? Αυτό που με πείραξε ήταν η ποιότητα της εικόνας γιατί δυστυχώς είναι από screenshot από banner... Αν κάποιος καταφέρει και βρει το "καθαρό" logo σε png ας σφυρίξει (ακούτε ΟΤΕτζήδες? :Razz:  )

----------


## dkounal

> Έγραψα ένα άρθρο και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας καθώς και αν χρειάζετε αλλαγές, δηλαδή προσθήκες/απαλοιφές...


Εκανα εκτεταμένες τροποποιήσεις αλλά πιστεύω ότι ακόμη και ο 16χρονος καταλαβαίνει το πρόβλημα πια....

----------


## frap

Aυτό είναι προς δημοσίευση;

Τότε αυτό



> τα πακέτα συσσωρεύονται, τα pings μεγαλώνουν (συχνά >10000msec) και όλες οι εφαρμογές φαίνονται να σέρνονται


πρέπει είτε να γραφτεί διαφορετικά είτε να εξηγηθεί περισσότερο... 

Επίσης μια μικρή διορθοσούλα στο παρακάτω να βγάζει νόημα...



> O ΟΤΕ συχνά δεν παραδέχεται το πρόβλημα αλλά δεν είναι πρόθυμος
> να το λύσει.


Γενικά όμως, το ύφος & η γλώσσα του κειμένου δεν μου άρεσε. Προσπαθεί να ξεκινήσει με απλή τεχνική ανάλυση του προβλήματος, ξαφνικά αρχίζει και πετά αβέρτα ορολογίες και τέλος καταλήγει σαν το μανιφέστο του Γιωτόπουλου... (no offence, αλλά έτσι μου φάνηκε...)

Πιστεύω πως αν ο σκοπός σας είναι να το καταλαβαίνει 16άχρονος, τότε θα έπρεπε να παραμείνει το κείμενο στο αρχικό (διαπίστωση προβλήματος, απλή τεχνική ανάλυση & συμβουλές) ύφος.

Μ'αλλα (χοντρά) λόγια: 
Διαπίστωση: 
Έχετε aDSL ΟΤΕ;
-Σας τρώνε λάχανο στο CS;
-Δοκιμάσατε το VoipBuster και νομίζετε ότι μιλάτε με τον Αρη (τον πλανήτη);

Ανάλυση: Περίπου ότι γράψατε...
-Τα δεδομένα σε πακέτα, max ~1500
-To όριο του ΟΤΕ σε bitrate. 1500x30 ή 100*3000 θα έπρεπε να είναι το ίδιο.
( -Για την ακρίβεια ίσως cell rate του ΑΤΜ με 53 bytes payload (?) )
-Οι προβληματικές εφαρμογές σε όλους τους ISP.
-Οι προβληματικές εφαρμογές χαμηλό bitrate. AΛΛΑ: Πολλά πακέτα
-Τότε; Packet rate... πόσο; Τόσο... (perfmon)

Συμβουλές:
-Μείνετε στην ΙSDN! Παίζει καλύτερα (χρεώνει όμως με την ώρα...)
-Διαμαρτυρυθείτε έντονα!! Η σύμβασή σας αναφέρει  bitrate!!!!
-Ασκήστε πίεση σε οργανώσεις να πιέσουν τον ΟΤΕ να το παραδεχθεί...
-Αλλο...

-Κ.

----------


## dkounal

> Aυτό είναι προς δημοσίευση;
> 
> πρέπει είτε να γραφτεί διαφορετικά είτε να εξηγηθεί περισσότερο... 
> 
> Επίσης μια μικρή διορθοσούλα στο παρακάτω να βγάζει νόημα...
> 
> Γενικά όμως, το ύφος & η γλώσσα του κειμένου δεν μου άρεσε. Προσπαθεί να ξεκινήσει με απλή τεχνική ανάλυση του προβλήματος, ξαφνικά αρχίζει και πετά αβέρτα ορολογίες και τέλος καταλήγει σαν το μανιφέστο του Γιωτόπουλου... (no offence, αλλά έτσι μου φάνηκε...). ....


Και εμένα δεν μου αρέσει. Αλλά πρέπει καθένας που κάνει παράπονα να ξέρει λίγο και να έχει καταλάβει το πρόβλημα. Για να μην τον δουλεύει μετά ασύστολα ο κάθε ΟΤΕτζής. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να βάλουμε και ένα link στο forum, για να υπάρχει κάθε τελευταία ενημέρωση.
Συνοπτικά, συμφωνώ σε αυτά που λές. Ανοιξε ένα word και κάντο σε 500 λέξεις....

----------


## dkounal

> Προσπαθώ να κάνω το τεστ για τα πακέτα με το voiobuster αλλά όσες φορές και να αναφέρατε τι να κάνουμε για να δούμε αν μας έχουν βάλει "κόφτη" στα πακέτα δεν είπατε κάτι εξίσου σημαντικό: ΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΕΣΟΥΜΕ???. δεν ξέρω κανένα που να έχει το voipbuster !!!!


Καλεσε ενα οποιοδηποτε τηλέφωνο σταθερό στην Ελλάδα. +302.........

Επι τη ευκαιρία, το προγραμματάκι που μετράει τα πακέτα ανα δευτερόλεπτο είναι στο πρώτο του στάδιο. Προς στιγμή δειχνει μόνο πόσα πακέτα λαμβάνεις το δεπτερόλεπτο.
Πρέπει να τρέχεις κάποια εφαρμογή η οποία να φροντίζει να στέλνονται πακέτα στη γραμμή σου (πχ voipbuster,on-line game, κλπ. Εσύ απλά επιλέγεις πιο interface είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται από την ADSL (πχ η κάρτα δικτύου που συνδέεται με τον router). Οι μετρήσεις που δίνει είναι οι ίδιες που θα έδινε το perfmon και δεν περιλαμβάνουν τα non-unicast πακέτα. Βασίζεται κοινώς στα στατιστικά των ίδιων των windows και απαιτεί να υπάρχει στο σύστημα σας ένα αρχειο ονόματι IPHLPAPI.DLL 
Πείτε μου εαν τυχόν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα σε εσάς.

Στο επόμενο τμήμα θα μπορούσε ίσως κάποιος καλύτερος από μένα στα μαθηματικά να δώσει ιδέες:
Το προγραμμα πρέπει να λαμβάνει μια σειρά αριθμών που κάθε αριθμός είναι τα πακέτα/sec για κάθε δευτερόλεπτο για 20 δευτερόλεπτα. Το μέσο όρο τον ξέρω να τον βρίσκω, θα με ενδιέφερε όμως η πιο κοντινή στο μέσο όρο τιμή να βρίσκω αποκλήσεις και συχνότητα κάθε απόκλησης (+-1, +-2, +-3,κλπ) από τον μέσο όρο ή από την κοντινότερη στο μέσο όρο τιμή. 
Ποιοι μαθηματικοί τύποι τα δίνουν;

----------


## chatasos

Εγώ πάντως για τέτοιου είδους μετρήσεις χρησιμοποιώ το TrafGen (βέβαια έχουν γίνει αρκετές αλλαγές στον κώδικα αφού χρησιμοποιείται εσωτερικά για πολλούς λόγους).

Ίσως θα πρέπει να του ρίξετε μια ματιά...

----------


## wintech2003

Και αυτα τα δυο utlities μπορει να βοηθήσουν:

http://www.candelatech.com/index2.html

----------


## stknightmare

Καλυτερο μου φανηκε αυτο παντως εμενα. "qos_ote_arthro.doc"

----------


## stknightmare

Πανω απο 30 πακετα δεν πιανει με τπτ δλδ πακετα<30.Α ρε οτε το μεγαλειο σου.

----------


## dkounal

> Εγώ πάντως για τέτοιου είδους μετρήσεις χρησιμοποιώ το TrafGen (βέβαια έχουν γίνει αρκετές αλλαγές στον κώδικα αφού χρησιμοποιείται εσωτερικά για πολλούς λόγους).
> 
> Ίσως θα πρέπει να του ρίξετε μια ματιά...





> Και αυτα τα δυο utlities μπορει να βοηθήσουν:
> 
> http://www.candelatech.com/index2.html


Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και χρήσιμα utils.  :Thumb Dup:  
Ωστόσο, ξεκίνησα αυτό το προγραμματάκι με στόχο σε λίγες μέρες ο καθένας να μπορεί χωρίς ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις, χωρίς πολλά κουμπάκια να πέρνει μια απάντηση του στυλ "Εχεις πρόβλημα, μέγιστη λήψη χ πακέτα" ή "Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, η γραμμή σου είναι μια χαρά"
Ήδη, έχω πάρει από τον psyxakia το source της σελίδας που είχε φτιάξει και το έχω βάλει δοκιμαστικά σε ένα server. Το αμέσως επόμενο βήμα είναι να βάλω αυτό το προγραμματάκι να κάνει 3 διαδοχικά requests για αποστολή αθρόα πακέτων με μεγέθη πακέτων 28, 192, 256 bytes και ελεγχο από το προγραμματάκι του τι αριθμό πακέτων λαμβάνει. Εάν, ο αριθμός των πακέτων είναι ίδιος και στις 3 περιπτώσεις, τότε έχουμε το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε. Εάν ο αριθμός πακέτων διαφέρει τότε μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί σωστά αλλά υπάρχει μεγάλο φόρτο στη γραμμή.
Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούσα να κάνω καλύτερο χριστουγενιάτικο δώρο σε ΟΤΕ και ISPs από ένα προγραμμα για να αναγνωρίζουν οι πελάτες τους εάν λαμβάνουν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες. Και μην σας πουν ότι δεν τους ενημερώσατε... :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## trojy

Πολύ καλο, και αξιόπιστο το adslPacketTester.
Θα έχει γούστο αν μπορείς dkounal να το κάνεις αυτό. Το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο από τεχνικής άποψης.

----------


## psyxakias

Μπράβο dkounal, εύχομαι το καλύτερο διότι κάτι τέτοια σχέδια είχα και εγώ αλλά τα έχω παρατήσει για διάφορους λόγους.

----------


## dkounal

> Μπράβο dkounal, εύχομαι το καλύτερο διότι κάτι τέτοια σχέδια είχα και εγώ αλλά τα έχω παρατήσει για διάφορους λόγους.


Και όταν θέλω λίγο να ξελαμπικάρω, κάθομαι και κάνω κάτι....
Αλλά να μην ενημερώσω την ομάδα του ΟΤΕ, τους εργαζόμενους στους ISPς που παρακολουθούν αυτό το thread με αγωνία???? :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  




> Πολύ καλο, και αξιόπιστο το adslPacketTester.
> Θα έχει γούστο αν μπορείς dkounal να το κάνεις αυτό. Το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο από τεχνικής άποψης.


Καθόλου δύσκολο, απλά μάλλον κανείς δεν κάθισε να το κάνει... Να υποθέσω ότι δεν θα ανοίξω τα χαρτιά μου από τώρα, έτσι;;; :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  




> Στο επόμενο τμήμα θα μπορούσε ίσως κάποιος καλύτερος από μένα στα μαθηματικά να δώσει ιδέες:
> Το προγραμμα πρέπει να λαμβάνει μια σειρά αριθμών που κάθε αριθμός είναι τα πακέτα/sec για κάθε δευτερόλεπτο για 20 δευτερόλεπτα. Το μέσο όρο τον ξέρω να τον βρίσκω, θα με ενδιέφερε όμως η πιο κοντινή στο μέσο όρο τιμή και να βρίσκω αποκλήσεις και συχνότητα κάθε απόκλησης (+-1, +-2, +-3,κλπ) από τον μέσο όρο ή από την κοντινότερη στο μέσο όρο τιμή. 
> Ποιοι μαθηματικοί τύποι τα δίνουν;


Να υοθέσω ότι αυτά δεν είναι πια στην ύλη του ΑΣΕΠ για τους μαθηματικούς ή στέρεψε το forum από μαθηματικούς;

Εδώ ΕΕΤΤ.... Διαπλοκή και τηλεπικοινωνίες. Η ΗΟL πουλάει τηλεφωνία χωρίς να λέει πουθενα ότι μπορεί να μην παίζει, η Altectelecoms το θεωρεί απολύτως φυσικό. Για να δείτε τι συμβαίνει γύρω σας:



> Παρόλ’ αυτά, η αξιοπιστία των ADSL συνδέσεων στην Ελλάδα που στηρίζονται στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ, δεν είναι πάντα δεδομένη. Από εκτεταμένες δοκιμές που έχουν γίνει σε διάφορα αστικά κέντρα, έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι ορισμένες συνδέσεις ADSL, κυρίως αυτές με ταχύτητες 384K, που είναι και οι πιο προσιτές, παρουσιάζουν ορισμένα προβλήματα τα οποία δυσχεραίνουν την χρήση υπηρεσιών φωνής όπως αυτή του i-Call. Η δυσλειτουργία αυτή οφείλεται στις ρυθμίσεις του εξοπλισμού του ΟΤΕ για την υπηρεσία ADSL. Τα προβλήματα αυτά δεν παρουσιάζονται σε όλα τα αστικά κέντρα, ενώ ο μόνος τρόπος για να δείτε αν η δική σας σύνδεση ADSL ανήκει στις «προβληματικές» είναι να δοκιμάσετε μόνοι σας την ποιότητα. Τα συμπτώματα στις «προβληματικές» αυτές ADSL συνδέσεις είναι, κυρίως, η μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στη μετάδοση της φωνής.
> 
> Γενικά, οι συνδέσεις με ταχύτητες 512Κ και 1024Κ δεν παρουσιάζουν ανάλογα προβλήματα. Αν δοκιμάσετε την υπηρεσία i-Call και αντιμετωπίσετε πρόβλημα στην ποιότητα με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στη φωνή, το πρώτο πράγμα που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να αναφέρετε την βλάβη στο βλαβοληπτικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ (134), εξηγώντας ότι χρησιμοποιείτε κάποια υπηρεσία φωνής πάνω από το Internet. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να αναβαθμίσετε τη συνδεσή σας σε 512Κ. Μέσα από την υπηρεσία i-Call σύντομα θα μπορείτε να αναβαθμίσετε την 384K ADSL σύνδεση σας σε 512Κ σε προνομιακή τιμή, προκειμένου να μπορείτε να απολαύσετε τα πλεονεκτήματα των τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων χαμηλού κόστους που πρώτο το i-Call έφερε στην Ελλάδα.


Βάλτε "ληστές" ή "ψεύτες" στο google να δείτε...

----------


## Crosstalk

Ετσι η αληθεια να λεγεται!
Μονο εαν αρχισουν να φωναζουν οι ISPs και στην συνεχεια οι χρηστες θα προσεχτει το θεμα!

----------


## dkounal

> Ετσι η αληθεια να λεγεται!
> Μονο εαν αρχισουν να φωναζουν οι ISPs και στην συνεχεια οι χρηστες θα προσεχτει το θεμα!


Να δώσω και την συνέχεια από το i-call: (http://www.i-call.gr/icallFAQ.aspx#question16)



> Είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι απλές συνδέσεις τύπου PSTN ή ISDN, με πολύ μικρότερο κόστος, δεν παρουσιάζουν παρόμοια προβλήματα και μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία i-Call. (αυτό οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι συνδέσεις τέτοιου τύπου δεν &#171;περνάνε&#187; από τερματικό εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ αλλά καταλήγουν απευθείας στον εξοπλισμό του ISP). Παρόλο που οι ADSL γραμμές θα έπρεπε να έχουν πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα σε υπηρεσίες τύπου VoIP όπως το i-Call  (όπως συμβαίνει σε όλο τον κόσμο), στην Ελλάδα κάτι τέτοιο φαίνεται να μην ισχυεί, παρόλες τις επανηλειμένες αιτήσεις διαφόρων χρηστών για την σωστή ρύθμιση του εξοπλισμού του ΟΤΕ.


Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Να δώσω και την συνέχεια από το i-call: (http://www.i-call.gr/icallFAQ.aspx#question16)
> Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Τουλάχιστον και οι isp  το καταλαβαίνουν,  το πρόβλημα είναι πως θα το καταλάβουν αυτοί που πρέπει (και να κάνουν και κάτι)

----------


## gravis

Βλέπωντας το καινουριο πακέτο που έβγαλε η altectelecoms (i-pack) για VOIP ,παραδέχεται οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στα adsl απο την μερια του ΟΤΕ λογο κακης ρύθμισης.. Οποτε βγάζουμε σίγουρα συμπερασματα οτι, οι ISP's δεν φταινε, ο OTE το ξερει αλλα δεν κάνει τιποτα (Η θυγατρικη του ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν ξερω τι εχει να πει γι αυτο)..
Δευτερο συμπερασμα ο ΟΤΕ εσκεμμενα δεν διορθωνει το προβλημα γιατι το VOIP ειναι ο θανατος του

----------


## Crosstalk

> Βλέπωντας το καινουριο πακέτο που έβγαλε η altectelecoms (i-pack) για VOIP ,παραδέχεται οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στα adsl απο την μερια του ΟΤΕ λογο κακης ρύθμισης.. Οποτε βγάζουμε σίγουρα συμπερασματα οτι, οι ISP's δεν φταινε, ο OTE το ξερει αλλα δεν κάνει τιποτα (Η θυγατρικη του ΟΤΕ, ΟΤΕΝΕΤ δεν ξερω τι εχει να πει γι αυτο)..
> Δευτερο συμπερασμα ο ΟΤΕ εσκεμμενα δεν διορθωνει το προβλημα γιατι το VOIP ειναι ο θανατος του


H OTENET δεν προκειται ποτε να βγαλει παρομοια υπηρεσια (SIP) γιατι πολυ απλα θα κανιβαλισει τις βασικες υπηρεσιες παραδοσιακης τηλεφωνιας του μπαμπα ΟΤΕ! Οποτε δεν καιγεται και πολυ. Εξαλλου ΟΤΕ-ΟΤΕΝΕΤ , απο την μια τσεπη βγαινουν.....στην αλλη μπαινουν!

----------


## Xguru

Ύστερα από αρκετό καιρό με dsl ανακάλυψα και εγώ το VoIP, ή καλύτερα ανακάλυψα ότι δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω! Έχω διαβάσει αρκετές σελίδες από το εν λόγω thread και οφείλω να πω ένα μπράβο στα παιδιά που ανακάλυψαν το πρόβλημα (trojy, psyxakias και όλους τους εμπλεκομένους) και έριξαν φώς στην υπόθεση αυτή αλλά και στις  απορίες μου. Το τι μέλει γεννέσθαι είναι το σημαντικότερο σε αυτήν την υπόθεση αλλά δυστυχώς δε βλέπω βούληση απ την πλευρά του οτε να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα (έχει περάσει πολύ καιρός και δεν έχει γίνει τπτ δυστυχώς).

----------


## NoDsl

> H OTENET δεν προκειται ποτε να βγαλει παρομοια υπηρεσια (SIP) γιατι πολυ απλα θα κανιβαλισει τις βασικες υπηρεσιες παραδοσιακης τηλεφωνιας του μπαμπα ΟΤΕ! Οποτε δεν καιγεται και πολυ. Εξαλλου ΟΤΕ-ΟΤΕΝΕΤ , απο την μια τσεπη βγαινουν.....στην αλλη μπαινουν!



Αν ΔΕΝ σταματίσει να σε υποχρεώνει να παίρνεις ADSL μόνο αν έχεις γραμμή τηλεφώνου, ή βγάλει voip ή δεν βγάλει τα πάγια της θα τα παίρνει. :Wink:

----------


## odd

παιδιά να ρωτήσω μια απλή ερώτηση;

Τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω πολύ lag στο cs. Βέβαια το χω παρατήσει το .. άθλημα, αλλά τις μερικές φορές που παίζω το lag γίνεται πάρα πολύ μεγάλο. Ξαφνικά φτάνει στα ύψη. Ειδικά σε servers του εξωτερικού είναι αδιανόητο να παίξει κάποιος.

Κατέβασα το πρόγραμμα που προτίνει ο trojy στην υπογραφή του και παρατήρησα ότι τα πακέτα κυμαίνονται στα 40-43.

Αυτή η τιμή είναι καλή ή όχι;

Με το voip buster έχω παρόμοιες τιμές, ίσως λίγο χαμηλωμένες.

----------


## kostas_pav

Σήμερα που έχω γλώσσα στο φροντιστήριο θα δώσω και τα τρεία κείμενα στη καθηγήτρια του φροντιστηρίου να μου πει πιο της ήταν πιο κατανοητό και αν θέλει αλλαγές για να το καταλάβει καλύτερα (η καθηγήτρια είναι γύρο στα 25). :Very Happy:  

Το ίδιο θα κάνω και σε μαθητές που το λιγότερο ξέρουν κάποια πράγματα.... :Wink:  


Εαν έχετε να προτείνε κάποιο κείμενο ακόμα feel free to do it!

*Moderators με ακούτε??? Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας... Ολόκληρο σύλλογο θα φτιάξετε.........* :Embarassed:

----------


## gravis

Θα ήθελα να ρωτησω τα εξης: μια VOIP υπηρεσια οπως το i-call ,τι bandwidth χρειάζετε? δηλαδη με ποσα kb/sec γίνετε μια VOIP συνδυαλεξη?, Επισης ποσα connections δημιουργουνται που αναγκάζει το jetspeed να κολαει και να αναβει το alarm on?
Και επειδη το προβλημα βρισκεται στα πακετα και στον περιορισμο τους απο το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ, τοτε γιατι λετε οτι με μια 512 ή με 1024 το προβλημα εν μερει λύνετε? αφου ο περιορισμος των πακετων εξακολουθει να υπάρχει ειτε προκειται για 384 είτε για 1024.

ευχαριστω

----------


## Navigator

Το voip μπορεί να δουλέψει άψογα και με isdn 64k για να δείς οτί το προβλημα δεν ειναι στο band αλλά στα pps.
Aν ψάξεις στο forum θα βρείς οτι και άλλοι εχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το κόλλημα του jetspeed οταν ξεκινούν udp packet.

----------


## gravis

> Το voip μπορεί να δουλέψει άψογα και με isdn 64k για να δείς οτί το προβλημα δεν ειναι στο band αλλά στα pps.
> Aν ψάξεις στο forum θα βρείς οτι και άλλοι εχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το κόλλημα του jetspeed οταν ξεκινούν udp packet.



Οποτε εκει θέλω να καταλήξω οτι το bandwidth δεν παίζει ρολο, αλλα τα πακέτα, ενω μεσα στο φορουμ μερικοι λενε οτι με 512 το πρόβλημα λύνετε.
Ακομα και στο site I-CALL.gr παρολου που αναφέρει το πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ, αναφέρει σαν έμμεση λύση να έχουμε 512 γραμμη, που και αυτο τεχνικα ειναι λάθος

----------


## sdikr

> Οποτε εκει θέλω να καταλήξω οτι το bandwidth δεν παίζει ρολο, αλλα τα πακέτα, ενω μεσα στο φορουμ μερικοι λενε οτι με 512 το πρόβλημα λύνετε.
> Ακομα και στο site I-CALL.gr παρολου που αναφέρει το πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ, αναφέρει σαν έμμεση λύση να έχουμε 512 γραμμη, που και αυτο τεχνικα ειναι λάθος


Με 512 φιάχνει γιατί στην 512 (ακομα)  δεν υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλο προβλημα με τα πακέτα

----------


## dkounal

> Οποτε εκει θέλω να καταλήξω οτι το bandwidth δεν παίζει ρολο, αλλα τα πακέτα, ενω μεσα στο φορουμ μερικοι λενε οτι με 512 το πρόβλημα λύνετε.
> Ακομα και στο site I-CALL.gr παρολου που αναφέρει το πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ, αναφέρει σαν έμμεση λύση να έχουμε 512 γραμμη, που και αυτο τεχνικα ειναι λάθος


όπου υπάρχει packet limiting συνήθως ισχύει:
384 ~30packets/sec
512 ~60-80packets/sec
1024 ~ 100-130packets/sec
το voip θέλει ~50packets/sec αρα με 512 δουλέυει οροιακά....

Μια οικονομική λύση είναι γραμμή από ΟΤΕ 512 με 128 συνδρομή από οποιοδήποτε ISP μέχρι να αποφασίσει ο ΟΤΕ ότι πρέπει να πάτε στα 1024 για να λαμβάνετε 50packet/sec

Πολλοί ρουτερς όταν δεν μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με το άλλο άκρο κάνουν reset το connection και ανάβουν τα alarm τους....

----------


## sdikr

οσον αφορά το jetspeed,  θυμάμαι οτι έχει αναφέρθει ξανά στο φόρουμ,  μάλιστα τα κόκκινα λαμπάκια τα κάνει και στο irc

----------


## power

> Οποτε εκει θέλω να καταλήξω οτι το bandwidth δεν παίζει ρολο, αλλα τα πακέτα, ενω μεσα στο φορουμ μερικοι λενε οτι με 512 το πρόβλημα λύνετε.
> Ακομα και στο site I-CALL.gr παρολου που αναφέρει το πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ, αναφέρει σαν έμμεση λύση να έχουμε 512 γραμμη, που και αυτο τεχνικα ειναι λάθος


Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ, καθώς το Voip δούλεψε καλά μετά την αναβάθμιση γραμμής σε 512. Η συνδρομή έμεινε η ίδα (οτενετ 384).

----------


## globalnoise

Ας προσευχηθούμε να πάει καλά το LLU της Forthnet και τότε αναγκαστικά ο ΟΤΕ θα "διορθώσει" αυτά τα limits λόγω ανταγωνισμού, θέλω να φαντάζομαι...

----------


## sdikr

> Ας προσευχηθούμε να πάει καλά το LLU της Forthnet και τότε αναγκαστικά ο ΟΤΕ θα "διορθώσει" αυτά τα limits λόγω ανταγωνισμού, θέλω να φαντάζομαι...


Αμά θέλαν οι μεγάλες εταιρίες θα το είχαν κάνει.............

----------


## Crosstalk

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα διορθωσει τιποτα εαν δεν αναγκαστει νομικα!

Δεν ειναι χαζος να αφησει να του ροκανιζουν την βασικη υπηρεσια του (τηλεφωνια)!
Απλα με οτι κανει κερδιζει χρονο και χρημα!

----------


## sdikr

> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα διορθωσει τιποτα εαν δεν αναγκαστει νομικα!
> 
> Δεν ειναι χαζος να αφησει να του ροκανιζουν την βασικη υπηρεσια του (τηλεφωνια)!
> Απλα με οτι κανει κερδιζει χρονο και χρημα!



Αλλό το ένα (packet per second) και άλλο το voip

----------


## Crosstalk

Ολα απο το ιδιο provision περνανε! Εχει και το καρπουζι εχει και το μαχαιρι!

----------


## sdikr

> Ολα απο το ιδιο provision περνανε! Εχει και το καρπουζι εχει και το μαχαιρι!



Να το πώ αλλιως αν ο ΟΤΕ το έκανε γνώριζοντας  (να κάνει σαμποταζ στα voip)  τότε σε εμένα με 512 γραμμή δεν θα δουλέυαν   :Wink:

----------


## Crosstalk

> Να το πώ αλλιως αν ο ΟΤΕ το έκανε γνώριζοντας  (να κάνει σαμποταζ στα voip)  τότε σε εμένα με 512 γραμμή δεν θα δουλέυαν


δεν τον νοιαζει (ακομα) το 20% της αγορας που ειναι τα 512 και 1024!

----------


## trojy

> Να το πώ αλλιως αν ο ΟΤΕ το έκανε γνώριζοντας  (να κάνει σαμποταζ στα voip)  τότε σε εμένα με 512 γραμμή δεν θα δουλέυαν


Μήπως δεν κάνεις αρκετά τηλεφωνήματα;  :Cool:  
Εμένα πάντως η 512 μου είναι "κουτσουρεμένη".

----------


## vigor83

Έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολλά ποστ που αναφέρουν ότι το θέμα με τον περιορισμό στα udp packets δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε online gaming, p2p & VoIP. Σε εμένα συμβαίνει το εξής. Παίζω online εδώ και καιρό χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα στα pings μου, κάνω p2p με άψογες ταχύτητες (ανάλογα και ποιός μου δίνει βέβαια) και μιλάω voice μέσω MSN με άλλους που έχουν 56k, DSL ακόμα και Τ1 (στην Σουηδία το τελευταίο) με πάρα πολύ καλή ποιότητα και σχεδόν μηδενική καθυστέρηση.
Βλέποντας αυτά ενεργοποίησα το SkypeOut για να καλώ σταθερά στην Ελλάδα αλλά ήρθε η πλήρης απογοήτευση! Τεράστιο έως χαοτικό lag και τα pings τείνουν στο άπειρο! Μόνο μια φορά κατάφερα και μίλαγα για 10 λεπτά συνεχόμενα τέλεια αλλά μετά πάλι τα ίδια. Υπάρχει κάποια λογική εξήγηση γιατί δουλεύει το voice μια χαρά στο MSN αλλά στο Skype τρελαίνεται;;;

----------


## Navigator

> όπου υπάρχει packet limiting συνήθως ισχύει:
> 384 ~30packets/sec
> 512 ~60-80packets/sec
> 1024 ~ 100-130packets/sec
> το voip θέλει ~50packets/sec αρα με 512 δουλέυει οροιακά....
> 
> Μια οικονομική λύση είναι γραμμή από ΟΤΕ 512 με 128 συνδρομή από οποιοδήποτε ISP μέχρι να αποφασίσει ο ΟΤΕ ότι πρέπει να πάτε στα 1024 για να λαμβάνετε 50packet/sec
> 
> Πολλοί ρουτερς όταν δεν μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με το άλλο άκρο κάνουν reset το connection και ανάβουν τα alarm τους....


Εμπειρικά παίζει αυτό που λέει ο dkounal. Eπίσημα δεν το γνωρίζουμε αφού ο πΟΤΕ κάνει τη πάπια σε αυτό το θέμα.
Η 384 Vivodi βγάζει πάνω κάτω 100pps και η ΕΕΤΤ κάνει και αυτή τη πάπια και δεν προστατευει τους συνδρομητές απο τις αυθαιρεσίες του πΟΤΕ.
Από τη άλλη εχουν γίνει εδώ αναφορές για 512 με πρόβλημα στα pps (σε τιγκαρισμένα dslam) kαι δεν ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει οταν το νέο χρόνο δωθούν 512 πόρτες στους φοιτητές.
Το i-call καλά θα ήταν να ζητά τη λύση του προβλήματος (ακόμα και νομικά) για όλους παρά να στέλνει το κόσμο στις 512 μέ άγνωστη συνέχεια

----------


## Crosstalk

Εδω ο ΟΤΕ δεν καταδεχεται να δωσει απαντηση ως προς την ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων (contention ratio), νομιζεις θα κανει κατι για το VoIP που του στερει κερδη?!?!

Για να εχει "ανοιξει" μετωπο τοσο ανοικτα με τον ΟΤΕ το i-call,λογικα ολο και κατι θα σκεφτεται να κανει!

Οπως και να εχει ομως δεν ειναι το ιδιο να φωναζουν μονο οι ISPs, χρειαζεται και η φωνη του καταναλωτη!

----------


## Navigator

Ετσι 'οπως ειναι η κατάσταση υπάρχει νομικό στήριγμα στο i-cal  να κάνει αγωγή για διαφυγόντα κέρδη.
Αλλά δεν το βλέπω να μπορεί να το κάνει...

----------


## Crosstalk

> Ετσι 'οπως ειναι η κατάσταση υπάρχει νομικό στήριγμα στο i-cal  να κάνει αγωγή για διαφυγόντα κέρδη.
> Αλλά δεν το βλέπω να μπορεί να το κάνει...


σιγουρα δεν ειναι ευκολο και δεν ξερουμε τα παρασκηνια μεταξυ παροχων και ΟΤΕ. Δεν νομιζω να συμφερει κανενα παροχο να ξκινησει κοντρες με ΟΤΕ γιατι λιγο-πολυ ολοι του χρωστανε!

----------


## xtreme29

> Aυτό χρειάζεται. Τι γραμμή έχεις;
> Ξαναδοκίμασε να το κάνεις από
> Tools >>> Options >>> Network >>> Autodetect Settings
> 
> Τώρα 5:30 το πρωί και μένα μου βγάζει 94 packets/sec.
> 
> Τις φυσιολογικές ώρες όμως μου βγάζει κάτω από 20 και φυσικά έχω πρόβλημα.
> 
> Κάντο αν μπορείς και κανένα μεσημεράκι/απογευματάκι.


Κάτσε γιατί εγώ δεν κατάλαβα πόσα πρέπει να είναι για να ειμαστε οκ??? 
εγώ πέρνω :
Upstream Bandwidth 115318 bps
Downstream 246967 bps (ο θεός να την κάνει 384)
packet header overhead 788 (Τι είν τουτ)
Maximum pps 11

κανένας καλός γιατρός ???  :Very Happy:

----------


## Navigator

Κρίμα να μην ειμαι Salonika.Θα έκανα αίτηση στο ΟΤΕ για μετάθεση στο dslam του Sdikr και θα καθάριζα με το πρόβλημα των pps.
Kαι τα μισά pps από τη μέτρηση (380 !)  του να έχω θα ειμαι ευτυχισμένος !

----------


## paradisegr

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, τι κάνουμε για τα παραπάνω?? Ολοι είναι άσχετοι , Σήμερα μίλαγα με Forthnet 30 λέπτα με ένα τεχνικό της για το πρόβλημα με pings 2000ms για χαμένα πακέτα, για μπόύκωμα στο ρουτερ μου χωρίς νά έχω downloads και εκείνος μου έλεγε για spoufing και ιστορίες και φίδια. Το πρόβλημα το έχω σε 512 γραμμή και το έχω και σε 512 otenet. Δυστυχώς μαλλον κανένας δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρει το πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι με VoiP  Αλλά με web server εφαρμογή η οποία είναι μεν ελαφριά αλλά λαμβάνει και στέλνει πολλά μικρά πακέτα. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι στη λήψη ή και στην αποστολή? Το ψαλιδίσμα γίνεται μόνο στο κατέβασμα πακέτων, δηλ τα 30 ή 60 κτλ pps αφορούν και αυτά που στέλνει ο router ή μόνο αυτά που έρχονται??

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ??? 
Και μέχρι πότε αφού το πρόβλημα δεν είναι bandwith αλλά πακέτα μπορεί σε 2-3 βδομάδες να έχω πάλι πρόβλημα

----------


## tolispl

Με isdn ολα οκ στο i-call, με 384 adsl τζιφος χαλια...
Λεω να παω 512 και ο θεος ΒΟΗΘΟΣ...
Αν δε δουλεβει και κει τερμα το adsl for my..
 :Sad:

----------


## psyxakias

> Λεω να παω 512 και ο θεος ΒΟΗΘΟΣ...


Εγώ πάντως είχα προβλήματα και στην 512. Στην 1024 είναι κάπως καλύτερα τα πράγματα στις ώρες αιχμής αλλά μην νομίζετε και άψογα. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που ξαφνικά ανεβαίνει το ping στά 1000-2000 ms για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και δημιουργεί μικρό delay αλλά είναι ότι κατεβαίνει το delay μετά από λίγο, ενώ στις 384 και 512 (ειδικά στην 384) ανέβαινε ασταμάτητα μέχρι να τελείωσεις την κλήση. Πάλι λοιπόν ενώ δεν είναι απελπισία (ακόμα!) στην 1024, προβλήματα υπάρχουν.

Για μένα πάντως το VoIP είναι πονεμένη ιστορία και προτιμώ να μην λειτουργεί, παρά να να σπάνε τα νεύρα μου πέρνοντας τηλέφωνα και στέλνοντας fax στους !@(*&)!$%()*# στον ΟΤΕ και να με βγάζουν τρελό εδώ και 26 μήνες (2+ χρόνια) ότι όλα είναι καλά και ότι φταίω εγώ ή ο εξοπλισμός μου και να ακούω τις 1002 θεωρίες τους χωρίς κανένα απολύτως αποτέλεσμα. Αν δεν βγάλουν και άλλοι φορείς (πέρα της Vivodi) γραμμές με αυτόνομο δίκτυο και διεκδικήσουν κάποια δικαιώματα (όχι να πρέπει να περιμένεις 500 χρόνια να γυρίσεις τη γραμμή σου από ΟΤΕ σε αυτούς και όχι με την καραμέλα "δε φταίμε εμείς αλλά ο ΟΤΕ"), ο ΟΤΕ σιγα μην ασχοληθεί να βελτιώσει τις υπηρεσίες του.

Σπατάλησα πάντως αρκετό χρόνο εις βάρος της εργασίας μου, των σπουδών μου και του προσωπικού μου χρόνου για αυτό το κωλοπρόβλημα και δε σκοπεύω να σπαταλήσω ούτε λεπτό παραπάνω. Αν είναι να διαλέξω μεταξύ VoIP/Gaming+σπασμένων νεύρων και καθόλου VoIP/Gaming, προτιμώ το 2ο άνευ συζητήσεως .- ΟΤΕ-psyx=1-0  :Thumbdown0: 

ΥΣ: Μέσα στο μήνυμα αισιοδοξίας ε; Α ξέχασα... ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Παιδιά, ας παίξω λίγο το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου.

Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι ο ΟΤΕ αποφασίζει λοιπόν να σταματήσει το packet rate limiting που έχει ως QoS, και βάζει ένα σύστημα που σε περίπτωση congestion ρίχνει τις ταχύτητες σε κάθε σύνδεση στο κλάσμα που της αναλογεί. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Θα δούμε παρακάτω. Ας υποθέσουμε ακόμη, αυτό που είναι ήδη γνωστό ως πραγματικοτητα απο την εμπειρία μας, ότι γραμμές ADSL 384 μέχρι στιγμής έχουν πάρει κατα κύριο λόγο οι γνώστες πληροφορικής οι οποίοι κάνουν heavy use των γραμμών τους. (και με τις μειώσεις έχει γίνει πλέον το ίδιο και στις υπόλοιπες που μέχρι τώρα ήταν οικονομικά απλησίαστες)

Ποιός είναι ο λόγος contention ratio στις γραμμές 384? 1/50 ? 

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όταν μπουκώνει η γραμμή, τότε το σύστημα περιορισμού με βάσει το bandwidth θα περιορίζει κάθε γραμμή στο κλάσμα που της αναλογεί, προκειμένου να μην αδικείται κανένας. Αυτο σημαίνει με απλα λόγια 384 / 50 = 7,68 Kbps. Μμμμμμμ μάλλον και τώρα δεν παίζει voip (χρειαζόμαστε τουλάχιστον 20 Κbps μην πω 30Kbps). 
Ας πάμε ανάποδα. 384 / 30 = 12,8  Δηλαδή πρέπει το contention ratio να είναι 1 / 13 περίπου για να παίζει μόνο voip. Και ΄πάλι δύσκολο το βλέπω αυτό. 1/13????? Δεν είναι τόσο ούτε στις χιλιάρες. 

Ναι θα μου πείτε, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι συνεχώς να μπουκώνουν τις γραμμές, γιατί διαφορετικά, και στην υφιστάμενη κατάσταση, δεν θα παίρναν ταχύτητες πχ 20KBytes/sec στο download. Μάλιστα. Οταν παίρνει ο άλλος 20Kbytes στο κατέβασμα, σημαίνει ότι παίρνει περίπου 200 και βάλε Kbps. Ομως υπάρχει μια διαφορά. Το κατέβασμα δεν είναι real time εφαρμογή. Κατεβάζει με μέσο όρο αυτή την ταχύτητα. Κάποια στιγμή (και μέσα στο ίδιο δευτερόλεπτο), μπορεί να πέσει στα 10Kbps και την επόμενη στιγμή να είναι στα 300Kbps. Με το voip δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Χρειαζόμαστε εγγυημένα το συγκεκριμένο rate. 

Αρα;

Λοιπόν η μόνη λύση είναι να περάσουν όλοι οι χρήστες PSTN/ISDΝ και ακόμη περισσότεροι σε ADSL. Οι περισσότεροι χρήστες που ξέρω που παίζουν σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες χρησιμοποιούν το Internet λιγότερο απο 30 ώρες τον μήνα. Αυξάνοντας τον αριθμό των συνδέσεων, ειδικά σε πολύ μεγάλα DSLAMs (και εφόσον κρατήσουν το contention ratio στα ίδια επίπεδα), στατιστικά, θα έχουμε πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Μέχρι τοτε συνεχώς θα κλαιγόμαστε και οι εταιρίες θα κάνουν την πάπια. 

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι αυτό που διάβασα για την Κω. Ολοι πήγαν σε χιλιάρες γραμμές, όλοι ήταν heavy users, και φυσικα το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μην έχουν γραμμές που να παίζουν ως χιλιάρες αλλά ούτε ως 256άρες.

Ο malakoudi βάσει των γνώσεων του και της εμπειρίας του, έχει δώσει τη σωστή εξήγηση του τι συμβαίνει. Ξέρει πολύ καλά. Αλλά ακόμη και κάποιο άλλο QoS να έβαζε ο ΟΤΕ, στην τελική δεν θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα. Εκτός αν βάλει QoS σε επίπεδο OSI 7 (application Layer) που να καταλαβαίνει τα p2p και τα torrents και να τα στραγγαλίζει με πολυ μικρές ταχύτητες ώστε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι να είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι. Ομως δεν πρόκειται να το κάνει για δύο λόγους.
1) Ενα τέτοιο σύστημα θα έπρεπε να τοποθετηθεί στο DSLAM. Ομως ο ΟΤΕ, δεν έχει έλεγχο στα πακέτα ΙΡ (που γίνονται encapsulate σε ΑΤΜ) αλλά ο πάροχος. Αρα υπάρχει μια τεχνική δυσκολία. Επιπρόσθετα θα ήταν μεγάλο κόστος. Τέτοιες μηχανές κοστίζουν πολύ. Θα μπορούσε όμως να τοποθετηθεί απο την πλευρά του BBRAS στον πάροχο (όσα παίζουν με TCP, θα κάνουν downgrade την ταχύτητας τους λόγω του QoS). Ομως και ο πάροχος λέει γιατί να επομιστώ ένα τέτοιο κόστος; Θα πρέπει όλοι (μα όλοι) οι πάροχοι να κάνουν το ίδιο, διαφορετικά όποιος το κάνει, ουσιαστικά χαρίζει bandwidth (στο κύκλωμα DSLAM-- ATM - BRAS) στους άλλους. Και κοστίζει (όπως είπαμε). Αρα ξεχάστε το.
2) Οπως κάποιοι παραπονιούνται για το VoIP, θα αρχίσουν να παραπονιούνται τότε οι χρήστες p2p κλπ εφαρμογών. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, συμφέρει να παραπονούνται οι χρήστες VoIP, μιας και έτσι δεν κάνουν ζημιά στην δουλειά της τηλεφωνίας (που έχει και ο ΟΤΕ, και όλοι σχεδόν οι ISP ώς εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι).

----------


## manicx

Πολύ σωστά τα παραπάνω. Εμένα μπορεί να μου δώσει κανείς εξήγηση γιατί στο εξωτερικό ΔΕΝ αντιμετωπίζουν ούτε προβλήματα bandwidth, ούτε προβλήματα πακέτων; Τι μαγικό ραβδάκι έχουν εκει;

----------


## frap

> Πολύ σωστά τα παραπάνω. Εμένα μπορεί να μου δώσει κανείς εξήγηση γιατί στο εξωτερικό ΔΕΝ αντιμετωπίζουν ούτε προβλήματα bandwidth, ούτε προβλήματα πακέτων; Τι μαγικό ραβδάκι έχουν εκει;


Αφού τα διάβασες...




> Λοιπόν η μόνη λύση είναι να περάσουν όλοι οι χρήστες PSTN/ISDΝ και ακόμη περισσότεροι σε ADSL. [...] Αυξάνοντας τον αριθμό των συνδέσεων, ειδικά σε πολύ μεγάλα DSLAMs (και εφόσον κρατήσουν το contention ratio στα ίδια επίπεδα), στατιστικά, θα έχουμε πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Μέχρι τοτε συνεχώς θα κλαιγόμαστε και οι εταιρίες θα κάνουν την πάπια.


Στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι χρήστες...

----------


## anon

> Πολύ σωστά τα παραπάνω. Εμένα μπορεί να μου δώσει κανείς εξήγηση γιατί στο εξωτερικό ΔΕΝ αντιμετωπίζουν ούτε προβλήματα bandwidth, ούτε προβλήματα πακέτων; Τι μαγικό ραβδάκι έχουν εκει;


Πολυ (μα πάρα πολύ), μεγαλύτερο αριθμό χρηστών.
Το λένε και οι στατιστικές. Εϊμαστε στην τελευταία θέση.

----------


## manicx

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που έχω διαβάσει όμως, τα contention ratio στο εξωτερικό δεν είναι κατά βάση καλύτερα από ότι στην Ελλάδα. Βέβαια θα μου πει κανείς, αν έχεις 8mbps στο κόστος Ελληνικής 384kbps γραμμής που έχουν έξω, και τα μισά να πάρεις είσαι θεός.

----------


## chatasos

> 1) Ενα τέτοιο σύστημα θα έπρεπε να τοποθετηθεί στο DSLAM. Ομως ο ΟΤΕ, δεν έχει έλεγχο στα πακέτα ΙΡ (που γίνονται encapsulate σε ΑΤΜ) αλλά ο πάροχος. Αρα υπάρχει μια τεχνική δυσκολία. Επιπρόσθετα θα ήταν μεγάλο κόστος. Τέτοιες μηχανές κοστίζουν πολύ. Θα μπορούσε όμως να τοποθετηθεί απο την πλευρά του BBRAS στον πάροχο (όσα παίζουν με TCP, θα κάνουν downgrade την ταχύτητας τους λόγω του QoS). Ομως και ο πάροχος λέει γιατί να επομιστώ ένα τέτοιο κόστος; Θα πρέπει όλοι (μα όλοι) οι πάροχοι να κάνουν το ίδιο, διαφορετικά όποιος το κάνει, ουσιαστικά χαρίζει bandwidth (στο κύκλωμα DSLAM-- ATM - BRAS) στους άλλους. Και κοστίζει (όπως είπαμε). Αρα ξεχάστε το.


Αν μπει στον bras του παρόχου, τι ακριβώς θα κάνει και πως? :Cool:

----------


## anon

> Αν μπει στον bras του παρόχου, τι ακριβώς θα κάνει και πως?


Μπορείς να κάνεις traffic shaping στον BBRAS του παρόχου, αλλά μόνο το TCP πρωτόκολλο αυτορυθμίζεται. Δηλαδή αν μπεί ένας κόφτης στα p2p αυτά απλά θα λειτουργόύν με μικρότερες ταχύτητες.

Εδω όμως γενάται ένα θέμα. Αν βάλει ο πάροχος το QoS, τότε πως μπορεί να ξέρει το traffic load στο επίπεδο του DSLAM για να περιοριστουν οι "καταχραστές"; Μάλλον είναι δύσκολο αυτό. Γιατί θα έπρεπε να γίνει σε συνδιασμό με όλους τους παρόχους που τους έρχονται γραμμέ ςαπο το συγκεκριμένο μπουκωμένο DSLAM. Είναι σαν να λέμε η κότα έκανε το αβγό ή το αβγό την κότα. Δηλαδή και να θέλανε να κάνουν κάτι οι πάροχοι, τεχνικά είναι πολυ δύσκολο. Θα ήταν εύκολο εαν ένα ολόκληρο DSLAM πήγενε σε έναν πάροχο. Γιαυτό και στην περίπτωση FULL LLU (Vivodi μέχρις στιγμής), αυτού του είδους QoS μπορεί να γίνει.

Ο μόνος τρόπος που θα μπορούσε ίσως να γίνει αυτό, είναι να γίνει στο επίπεδο του DSLAM, και της μορφής ότι όταν μπουκώνει η γραμμη αντί να ισομοιράζει αριθμό πακέτων (που ευννοεί αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα), να ισομοιράζει bandwidth (atm cbr) οπότε θα πονάνε όλοι τότε όπως προείπα. Γιατί θα γίνεται σε επίπεδο bandwidth στα atm πακέτα.Οπότε το μη χείρον βέλτιστον, και παιδιά περιμένετε να μπουν DSLAM με χιλιάδες πόρτες για τους χιλιάδες χρήστες και τότε ίσως κάτι γίνει. 

Απο την άλλη δεν έχω δεί πουθενά λύσεις που στο επίπεδο του DSLAM (εκεί πονάμε), να γίνεται έλεγχος στα IP πακέτα και να κάνει QoS στην κάθε σύνδεση ADSL ασχέτως παρόχου (????? εδώ ακόμη και αν μπορουσε να γίνει αυτο, μπαίνουν ερωτήματα της μορφής με ποιό δικαίωμα κάνει inspect στα πακέτα, ασφάλεια δεδομένων και στοιχείων, και πάει λέγοντας..... και αυτό γιατί όπως προείπαμε, για να γίνει ένα τέτοιου είδους QoS, θα πρέπει να γίνεται στο application layer μιας και οι εφαρμογές p2p μπορούν και παίζουν σε οποιαδήποτε πόρτα )

Αυτά.................

----------


## gravis

θα ήθελα να ρωτησω κατι άσχετο, ποσα mbit γραμμη βάζει συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ απο το καθε DSLAM μέχρι το BBRAS?, ή τουλαχιστον ξέρουμε το ελάχιστο bandwidth που βάζει?

----------


## sdikr

> θα ήθελα να ρωτησω κατι άσχετο, ποσα mbit γραμμη βάζει συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ απο το καθε DSLAM μέχρι το BBRAS?, ή τουλαχιστον ξέρουμε το ελάχιστο bandwidth που βάζει?


Δεν ξέρουμε,  αλλά η γραμμη (το φυσικό μέσο)   μπορεί να σηκώσει αρκετά,  το θέμα είναι μέσω software πόσο θα δώσουν,   ακόμα  αρκετά κέντρα πέρναν απο κάποια άλλα κέντρα,  οπότε μπορεί πχ  η καβάλα να έχει  100mbit,  αλλά στην θεσσαλονίκη να περνάει απο κέντρο που έχει 50mbit   :Wink: 

Αλλά όπως είπα και πρίν αυτές της πληρόφορίες δεν τις ξέρουμε

----------


## dkounal

> θα ήθελα να ρωτησω κατι άσχετο, ποσα mbit γραμμη βάζει συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ απο το καθε DSLAM μέχρι το BBRAS?, ή τουλαχιστον ξέρουμε το ελάχιστο bandwidth που βάζει?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...070#post386070
Δεν διαφέρουμε καθόλου σε σχέση με το εξωτερικό όσον αφορά το βαθμό συγκέντρωσης.
Μόνο όσον αφορά τον εμπαιγμό διαφέρουμε

----------


## anon

> θα ήθελα να ρωτησω κατι άσχετο, ποσα mbit γραμμη βάζει συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ απο το καθε DSLAM μέχρι το BBRAS?, ή τουλαχιστον ξέρουμε το ελάχιστο bandwidth που βάζει?


Αυτό θα ήταν η καλύτερη απάντηση (αν δεν έχει να κρύψει τίποτα ο ΟΤΕ), δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ να στήσει ένα σύστημα, που ο κάθε χρήστης ADSL, να μπορεί να δεί σε ποιό DSLAM βρίσκεται (αυτό γίνεται νομίζω με κάποιους πίνακες που έχουν δημοσιοποιηθεί στο φορουμ), αλλά επίσης και το φορτίο του DSLAM καθως και του ATM LINK μέχρι τον OTE BBRAS και του linκ με τον BBRAS του παρόχου. Κάτι έχει κάνει η HOL και μπράβο της που δείχνει το φορτίο στα δικά της κυκλώματα απο τους BBRAS που έχει και στο backbone. Περιμένω απο τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους κάτι ανάλογο (ούτως ή άλλως το έχουν το σύστημα αυτό για να παρακολουθούν τι γίνεται, εδώ έχω εγώ κάτι ανάλογο με τέσσερις wan γραμμές  :Cool:  )

----------


## dkounal

> Regarding VOIP.... 
> 
> Has anybody experimented with increasing the frames per packet therefore reducing the packets per second?
> 
> e.g G.711 @ 160 frames per packet (common default) will use 50pps but if you increase this to 400 frames per packet it should use 20pps.
> 
> Check here for more info:
> 
> http://www.packetizer.com/voip/diagn.../bandcalc.html


Αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι ο voip provider υποστηρίζει κάτι τέτοιο για σένα, όχι μόνο εσύ σαν client. Αν σκεφτείς όμως ότι όσο αυξάνει το μέγεθος του πακέτου τόσο πιο έντονη είναι αίσθηση της διακοπής εάν καθυστερίσει ελαχιστα ή χαθεί ένα τέτοιο πακέτο, τότε μάλλον δεν θα το έκανες.

----------


## spirosta

Και πάλι όμως δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί έτσι χύμα για το voipbuster για παράδειγμα ή σε κάπια games για να δούμε τι παίζει και αν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί? Φαντάζομαι πως από πλευράς δικιά μας μπορεί (αν και δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα με την αποστολή) αλλά μπορούμε να κάνουμε τον άλλο να μας στέλνει μόνο με 20 πακέτα/s αντί με 50? Και αν ναι πως?

----------


## nicksoti

Εγώ πάντως όταν έβαλα dsl το έκανα για το skype out, το οποίο τελικά δεν δουλεύει σωστά, ενώ δούλευε μια χαρά σε ISDN 64! Συνεπώς, εφ' όσον και άλλοι χρήστες έχουν αποτραπεί από το Skype, η Skype έχει επίσης διαφυγόντα κέρδη από Ελλάδα σωστά; Οπότε δεν μπορούμε να κοινοποιήσουμε το πρόβλημα στην Skype; Νομίζω ότι αν μια τόσο μεγάλη διεθνής εταιρία (η οποία νομίζω εξαγοράστηκε από την HP έναντι αστρονομικού ποσού) ενοχληθεί και με την σειρά της ενοχλήσει τον PΟΤΕ (me latinikous ton egrapsa pote pirazei?) μήπως έχουμε καμιά ελπίδα.

Εγώ πάντως δεν τους χαρίζω την αναβάθμιση σε 512, αν το κάνω νιώθω ότι συντελώ στην ατιμία τους, ενώ δυσχεραίνω και τη θέση κάποιου ο οποίος οικονομικά δεν θα έχει τη δυνατότητα του extra κόστους της αναβάθμισης. Θα πάω σε Vivodi, να δοκιμάσω εκεί την τύχη μου.

----------


## nahuel

Εγώ από σήμερα με H.O.L. καί 512 έλεισα το πρόβλημα του Voip, ούτε πακέττα ξέρω να μετράω αλλά ούτε καί χρειάζετε, προς το παρόν με καλύπτουν.

----------


## psyxakias

> Εγώ από σήμερα με H.O.L. καί 512 έλεισα το πρόβλημα του Voip, ούτε πακέττα ξέρω να μετράω αλλά ούτε καί χρειάζετε, προς το παρόν με καλύπτουν.


Κράτα μια επιφύλαξη, έτσι έλεγα και εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## nahuel

Dum Spiro Spero :Very Happy:

----------


## hostolis

Απ'ότι φαίνεται εκεί στην ALTEC διαβάζουν adslgr.com.

http://www.i-call.gr/icallFAQ.aspx#question16

----------


## psyxakias

Ωραία υπηρεσία προσφέρουν αν δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν ποιότητα. Και φαίνεται πως δε τα ξέρουν καλά τα πράγματα διότι και στην 512 εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα είχα.

----------


## Crosstalk

> Ωραία υπηρεσία προσφέρουν αν δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν ποιότητα. Και φαίνεται πως δε τα ξέρουν καλά τα πράγματα διότι και στην 512 εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια προβλήματα είχα.


Πως μπορει ο isp να εγγυηθει ποιοτητα για κυκλωματα που δεν του ανηκουν?
Εαν δεν εχει το LLU του, το μονο που μπορει να κανει εινια να πιεσει με καποιο τροπο καταστασεις!

Ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι και το skype, voipbuster κλπ φταινε που ο ΟΤΕ ή ο καθε PPT στο εξωτερικο σκιζουν τa πακετα!

----------


## psyxakias

> Πως μπορει ο isp να εγγυηθει ποιοτητα για κυκλωματα που δεν του ανηκουν?
> Εαν δεν εχει το LLU του, το μονο που μπορει να κανει εινια να πιεσει με καποιο τροπο καταστασεις!


Ακριβώς έκει θέλω να καταλήξω. Αν δεν είναι σε θέση να εγγυηθούν την ποιότητα (σαν μεταπωλητές που είναι, που αμφιβάλω εάν έχουν ένα σωστό SLA με τον ΟΤΕ), τότε μήπως να μην προσφέρουν μια προβληματική υπηρεσία ώσπου να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα; Η ACN είναι ο 2ος ISP που εκτιμώ και θεωρώ σοβαρότατη εταιρεία αλλά το να ρίχνει το μπαλάκι στον ΟΤΕ με απογοητεύει πάρα πολύ.

Τέλος πάντων, το μόνο θετικό στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι ίσως πιέσουν έτσι οι ISPs παραπάνω τον ΟΤΕ στο εν λόγω θέμα. Ειδάλλως η τακτική των ISPs de-ftaime-emeis.com είναι άκρως απαράδεκτη, και φυσικά δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην ACN διότι και η FORTHnet (λογικά και οι υπόλοιποι) τα ίδια μου έλεγε, ότι γνωρίζουν το θέμα με τα πακέτα αλλά δε φταίνε αυτοί αλλά ο ΟΤΕ και έχουν συνάντηση και διάφορα καθησυχαστικά μπλα-μπλα.

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει γίνει η εύκολη δικαιολογία των ISPs μου φαίνεται, μέχρι και από υπερφόρτωση των γραμμών με το εξωτερικό τους προστατεύει με τα DSLAMs του και την απόδοσή τους.  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## Crosstalk

Με αυτη την λογικη λοιπον να μην προσπαθει κανενας να σχεδιασει νεες υπηρεσιες και να κρεμονται απο τα @@ του ΟΤΕ (αυτο κανουν ετσι και αλλιως)!

Οσο για το αν συζητανε με τον ΟΤΕ, μπορω να σου εγγυηθω οτι μονο μουρμουρανε γιατι δεν εχουν τα @@ να κανουν κατι πιο πολυ καθως σχεδον ολοι χρωστανε στον ΟΤΕ!

Ειτε το θελουμε ειτε οχι οπως ειναι η κατασταση στην Ελλαδα, ο ΟΤΕ εχει και το μαχαιρι και το καρπουζι,πεπονι ή οτι αλλο θελετε  :Cool:

----------


## @ST

Η Γνωμη Μου Ειναι Πωσ Ειδικα Την Περιπτωση Τησ Altec Telecoms  Η Οποια Προσφερει Το I-call Θα Επρεπε:
1. Η Altec Γνωριζοντασ Οτι Υπαρχει Προβλημα Στο Adsl Να Υποχρεωσει Τον Οτε Μεσω Τησ Ε.ε.τ.τ Να Διορθωσει Το Προβλημα
2. Επρεπε Να Κινηθει Δικαστικωσ Κατα Του Οτε Γιατι Αυτοσ Εμποδιζει Την Απελευθερωση Των Τηλεπικοινωνιων Στην Ελλαδα Και Για Τα Κερδη Που Χανει Η Εταιρεια Απο Συνδρομητεσ Που Θα Ειχε Αν Δεν Ιφισταται Το Προβλημα
3.δεν Φερνεισ Μια Υπηρεσια Στο Καταναλωτικο Κοινο Η Οποια Ειναι Γνωστη Σε Λιγουσ Με Την Υφισταμενη Αναπτυξη Των Τηλεπικιονωνιων Στην Ελλαδα Χωρισ Να Εχεισ Εξασφαλισει Για Τουσ Πελατεσ Σου Να Μπορουν Να Χρησιμοπιουν Την Υπηρεσια.π.χ. Αμα Πεισ Στον Κυρ Νικο & Στην Κυρ Μαρια Για Το Voip (διαφημιση I-call) Θα Σου Πουν 7,3 € Το Μηνα Μονο Για Τηλεφωνα... Παμε Να Το Αγορασουμε... Οταν Τουσ Πεισ Οτι Δεν Μπορειτε Να Το Εχετε Γιατι Ο Οτε... Θα Σου Πουν Τοτε Γιατι Μου Το Λετε... Λογικο Δεν Ειναι;;;;;;; Δεν Πειραζει Ξερουμε Ποια Ελλασ Το Μεγαλειο Σου Ο Καθενασ Με Την Αρπαχτη Του Με Αμεσο Θυμα Τον Καταναλωτη (καθημερινα Φενεται Αυτο Και Στα Δελτια Ειδησεων)

----------


## Crosstalk

Εδω υπαρχουν αλλοι με παρομοιες υπηρεσιες που κανουν μοκο μηνες τωρα (HOL, Vivodi)!

Δυστυχως ομως με αυτο το ρημαδι τον νομο που ολο ακουμε οτι ειναι ετοιμος δεν υπαρχει "πατημα" για τους εναλλακτικους να ανοιξουν μετωπο και οπως ειπα και προηγουμενως δεν τους συμφερει κιολας η κοντρα με τον μπαμπουλα ΟΤΕ!

Αν εχει @@ η ΕΕΤΤ ας τραβηξει κανα προστιμο σε εκ € οπως εχει γινει Αγγλια,Γαλλια,Ιταλια και να δω λιγο "χεσιμο"! Αλλα μου φαινεται και προστιμο να πεσει απο καπου θα βρει να το βγαλει ο πανουργος ΟΤΕ (ειτε αμεσα με τους λογαριασμους σταθερης ειτε εμμεσα με τα χρεωστικα στους παροχους)

----------


## chatasos

> Οσο για το αν συζητανε με τον ΟΤΕ, μπορω να σου εγγυηθω οτι μονο μουρμουρανε γιατι δεν εχουν τα @@ να κανουν κατι πιο πολυ καθως σχεδον ολοι χρωστανε στον ΟΤΕ!


γκούχου-γκούχου.... :Whistling: 
Κάποιοι κυνηγάνε τον ΟΤΕ για να συζητήσουν και αυτός παίζει κρυφτούλι :Cool:

----------


## anon

Υπάρχει λύση!!!!! (δεν θα σας αρέσει όμως).......

Ολοι οι πάροχοι που δίνουν ADSL μέσω ΟΤΕ, να βάλουν κόφτη πάνω σε OSI layer7 στον BBRAS τους,  και ότιδήποτε είναι p2p ή ftp transfer να μην παίρνει σε bandwidth παραπάνω απο το λόγο του contention ratio της σύνδεσης.

Δηλαδή αν επίσημα το contention ratio σε DSLAM για τις ADSL 384 είναι 1/ 30, τότε όταν κάποιος χρήστης κάνει p2p ή ftp (ή και άλλα πρωτόκολλα για μεταφορά μεγάλου όγκου δεδομένων) θα παίρνει 384 / 30 = 12,8 Κbps, τότε όλες οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες θα κινούνται καλύτερα. Αλλά πρέπει να το κάνουν όλοι οι ISP. Αλλά το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα σας αρέσει (το ξέρω ότι όλοι εδώ παίζετε με p2p και ας μην το παραδέχεστε  :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:   )

----------


## psyxakias

*anon*, και εγώ έχω λύση (ούτε αυτή θα αρέσει). Να γυρίσουμε στον ΕΠΑΚ που παίζει άψογα το VoIP... για να σοβαρευτούμε  :Razz:

----------


## Crosstalk

> γκούχου-γκούχου....
> Κάποιοι κυνηγάνε τον ΟΤΕ για να συζητήσουν και αυτός παίζει κρυφτούλι


Και το αποτελεσμα ειναι να μουρμουρανε μονο χωρις να γινεται κατι ουσιωδες!

----------


## Crosstalk

> Δηλαδή αν επίσημα το contention ratio σε DSLAM για τις ADSL 384 είναι 1/ 30, τότε όταν κάποιος χρήστης κάνει p2p ή ftp (ή και άλλα πρωτόκολλα για μεταφορά μεγάλου όγκου δεδομένων) θα παίρνει 384 / 30 = 12,8 Κbps, τότε όλες οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες θα κινούνται καλύτερα. Αλλά πρέπει να το κάνουν όλοι οι ISP. Αλλά το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα σας αρέσει (το ξέρω ότι όλοι εδώ παίζετε με p2p και ας μην το παραδέχεστε     )


Δεν υπαρχει επισημη θεση και απαντηση απο τον ΟΤΕ για τι contetnion ration εχει!

Η απαντηση τους ειναι το κλασικο "Best effort"  :Evil:

----------


## trojy

> γκούχου-γκούχου....
> Κάποιοι κυνηγάνε τον ΟΤΕ για να συζητήσουν και αυτός παίζει κρυφτούλι


Επίσης, υπάρχει σωρεία εικονικών συναντήσεων. 
Αφού τον παίρνει τον ΟΤΕ, καλά κάνει και κρύβεται  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## anon

> Δεν υπαρχει επισημη θεση και απαντηση απο τον ΟΤΕ για τι contetnion ration εχει!
> 
> Η απαντηση τους ειναι το κλασικο "Best effort"


Αυτό είναι το κακό. Σαν πρώτη κίνηση, θα πρέπει να πιέσουμε να δημοσιευτούν αυτά τα στοιχεία, όπως πίνακες DSLAM και οι συνδέσεις τους με ποιά BBRAS και με τι γραμμές. Ακόμη καλύτερα να δώσει και τον φόρτο κάθε σύνδεσης DSLAM - BBRAS (τάχει αυτά, δεν είναι δύσκολο να τα κάνει να φαίνονται μέσω web, ανάλογα όπως έχει κάνει η HOL). Και μετά οι ISP να κάνουν ότι και οι HOL για να βλέπουμε πόσο φορτωμένα κυκλώματα έχουν. Αν έχουν καλές υποδομές θα είναι διαφήμιση γιαυτές (όπως κόπτονται ότι δεν είναι μπουκωμένα τα κυκλώματά τους).

Αυτό που έχω ακούσει είναι ότι τυπικά για τις 384 είναι 1/50 αλλά στην πράξη είναι χαμηλότερο (έτσι λένε.....). Εγώ μάλλον το κόβω για περισσότερο. Και φυσικά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι είναι το ίδιο για όλα τα DSLAM / συνδέσεις 384. Υπόψη ότι οι συνδέσεις 512 και 1024 έχουν "θεωρητικά" καλύτερο contention ratio, αλλά τελευταία που μετακινήθηκαν πολλές συνδέσεις (λόγω μείωσης τιμής) σε αυτές, έχουν αρχίσει τα μπουκώματα και εκεί....

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Crosstalk. Αν δεν αρχίσουν τα πρόστιμα, και δεν ξέρω εαν υπάρχει κανονισμός που να επιβάλει την δημοσίευση των τεχνικών στοιχείων των συνδέσεων όπως προείπα δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα

----------


## chatasos

> Και το αποτελεσμα ειναι να μουρμουρανε μονο *χωρις να γινεται κατι ουσιωδες!*


Εδώ θα συμφωνήσω :Cool:

----------


## MikePan01

> *anon*, και εγώ έχω λύση (ούτε αυτή θα αρέσει). Να γυρίσουμε στον ΕΠΑΚ που παίζει άψογα το VoIP... για να σοβαρευτούμε


Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα δεν υπαρχεi limit στα πακετα με dial up.
Να βγαλω το 56αρι απο την αποθηκη ?
Ρε δεν ντρεποσαστε λιγο παλιο#$&$# πΟτεδες  με 1024 γραμη να μην μπορουμε να μιλησουμε :Mad:  
Αισχος :Thumbdown0:

----------


## NeK

> Δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα δεν υπαρχεi limit στα πακετα με dial up.
> Να βγαλω το 56αρι απο την αποθηκη ?
> Ρε δεν ντρεποσαστε λιγο παλιο#$&$# πΟτεδες  με 1024 γραμη να μην μπορουμε να μιλησουμε 
> Αισχος


Αυτό είναι και το πιο *τρανταχτό* παράδειγμα!

Μία 33.6kbps σύνδεση αποδίδει πολύ καλύτερα από τις μπουκωμένες "γρήγορο Internet"  :HaHa:  γραμμές του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό αυτόματα σημαίνει ότι οι ISPs δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα με την κίνηση του δικτύου τους όσον αφορά τα packets.

Και αν σκεφτούμε ότι είναι παγκοσμίως πρωτοφανές να συμπεριφέρονται έτσι οι ADSL, ε τότε το ADSL δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ *είναι για γέλια*...

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό είναι και το πιο *τρανταχτό* παράδειγμα!
> 
> Μία 33.6kbps σύνδεση αποδίδει πολύ καλύτερα από τις μπουκωμένες "γρήγορο Internet"  γραμμές του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό αυτόματα σημαίνει ότι οι ISPs δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα με την κίνηση του δικτύου τους όσον αφορά τα packets.
> 
> Και αν σκεφτούμε ότι είναι παγκοσμίως πρωτοφανές να συμπεριφέρονται έτσι οι ADSL, ε τότε το ADSL δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ *είναι για γέλια*...


Εδώ θα διαφωνίσω,

δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα πως θα τα πάνε οι isp αν  αυριό ο Οτε φιάξει το δικτυο του,

πιστέυω οτι αρκετοι isp  μάλιστα   θέλουν αυτό το "μπουκωμα"  στα κέντρα του οτε  ώστε να μην πρέπει να κάνουν αναβαθμισεις

----------


## MikePan01

> Εδώ θα διαφωνίσω,
> 
> δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα πως θα τα πάνε οι isp αν αυριό ο Οτε φιάξει το δικτυο του,
> 
> πιστέυω οτι αρκετοι isp μάλιστα θέλουν αυτό το "μπουκωμα" στα κέντρα του οτε ώστε να μην πρέπει να κάνουν αναβαθμισεις


Kαλα ας το φτιαξει ο πΟτε που ειμαι καρφωμενος ακομα και στις 3 τη νυχτα στα 50 πακετα ( ποιον να παρω τηλεφωνο τετοια ωρα ) και μετα θα τα βαλουμε και με τους Isp.

Το πρωι ειμαι αναμεσα 30 και 50 αλλα οπου και να παρω με το ι-call δεν καταλαβαινουν τι τους λεω (ενω εγω τους ακουω καλα)

----------


## rott

> I installed Asterisk on an external server with a patch that allows you to set the length of each rtp packet, therefore affecting the number of packets per second. This is what I found:
> 
> 1. Using G.711 at the default of 20ms per packet (and therefore 50 packets per second) there was the usual problem of ever increasing latency.
> 
> 2. Using G.711 at a setting of 60ms per packet (20 packets per second) there was no problem at all.
> 
> This proves that the problem is indeed caused by rate limiting by OTE. I don't think we'll see a change to this policy any time soon though, as it's probably enforced in order to control the load of the BBRAS routers.
> 
> To solve the VOIP problem in the meantime:
> ...



Με βάση τα παραπάνω,
μήπως ξέρει κανεις πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε configure τα SIP codecs που χρησιμοποιεί το Gizmo project? Ομολογώ ότι είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με το SIP :Cool: 
Αλλά μου φαίνεται εξαιρετική ιδέα να βρούμε ένα τρόπο να μεγαλώσουμε τον μέγεθος των πακέτων. Προφανώς στο Skype δεν γίνεται (propietary codecs), για voibuster και gizmo όμως μου φαίνεται δυνατό. Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας δώσει τα φώτα του.

----------


## rott

Παρεμπιπτόντως, σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το Προστασίας Καταναλωτή και μου είπαν ότι έχουν το θέμα ακόμα ανοιχτό, αλλά επειδή ο Μπαλέζος (της οτενετ  που μου απάντησε στην επιστολή) λείπει, θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε λιγουλάκι ακόμα :Whistling: 
Βέβαια, μου ομολόγησαν ότι δεν διαθέτουν τις τεχνικές γνώσεις για να το ψάξουν σε βάθος (να μην περιμένω και πολλά δηλαδή)
Καμιά ώρα μετά με πήρε καποιος από κεντρικά της οτενετ (Ψιράκης) και μου έλεγε ότι εμείς δεν κόβουμε τίποτα, dialup και dsl περνάνε από το ίδιο backbone, ότι έχουμε εταιρικούς πελάτες και χιλιάδες άλλους που δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα και αλλά πέρα βρέχει. Κάθε φορά που του έλεγα ότι είναι υπεύθυνοι και για το κομμάτι του οτε, άλλαζε κουβέντα. Δεν αναγνώρισε ούτε μια φορά ότι μπορεί πράγματι να υπάρχει πρόβλημα και γενικώς μου έδωσε να καταλάβω ότι πήρε απλώς για να με αποκοιμήσει :Evil:   μετά από το τηλέφωνο του υπουργείου. Ήταν πολύ αστείο γιατί κάθε φορά που πήγαινα να τον στριμώξω μου επαναλάμβανε το τροπάρι ότι κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για να ικανοποιούμε τους πελάτες, χιλιάδες άλλοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και μόνο εσύ έχεις?
Καλές γιορτές (οφ-λάιν κατά προτίμηση)

----------


## dkounal

> Καμιά ώρα μετά με πήρε καποιος από κεντρικά της οτενετ (Ψιράκης) και μου έλεγε ότι εμείς δεν κόβουμε τίποτα, dialup και dsl περνάνε από το ίδιο backbone, ότι έχουμε εταιρικούς πελάτες και χιλιάδες άλλους που δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα και αλλά πέρα βρέχει. Κάθε φορά που του έλεγα ότι είναι υπεύθυνοι και για το κομμάτι του οτε, άλλαζε κουβέντα. Δεν αναγνώρισε ούτε μια φορά ότι μπορεί πράγματι να υπάρχει πρόβλημα και γενικώς μου έδωσε να καταλάβω ότι πήρε απλώς για να με αποκοιμήσει  μετά από το τηλέφωνο του υπουργείου. Ήταν πολύ αστείο γιατί κάθε φορά που πήγαινα να τον στριμώξω μου επαναλάμβανε το τροπάρι ότι κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για να ικανοποιούμε τους πελάτες, χιλιάδες άλλοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και μόνο εσύ έχεις?
> Καλές γιορτές (οφ-λάιν κατά προτίμηση)


Γιατι δεν του είπες να σου το στείλει γραπτώς αυτό που λέει;

----------


## rott

> Γιατι δεν του είπες να σου το στείλει γραπτώς αυτό που λέει;


Μα δεν έλεγε τιποτα διαφορετικό από τις αερολογίες που μου έδωσαν ως απάντηση και στην επιστολή (την έχω δημοσιεύσει πιο πάνω)

----------


## haHa

> I installed Asterisk on an external server with a patch that allows you to set the length of each rtp packet, therefore affecting the number of packets per second.


Dave, is it possible for anyone to install to his windows pc this patch which allows you to set the length of each rtp packet??

----------


## Costinio

Διαβασα τις πρώτες σελίδες του thread, δεν άντεξα άλλο γιατί είναι κι η ώρα περασμένη...
Δεν ξέρω πόσα pps σηκώνει η γραμμή μου (512/128) πάντως με voipbuster έπαιζε στα 52-54. Να σημειώσω ότι μιλάω πάντα άψογα με voipbuster οπότε έχω προφανώς τουλάχιστον 52-54 pps όλες το 24ωρο. Δοκίμασα ping ενώ μιλούσα και έπαιρνα timeouts αλλά γι αυτό μάλλον φταίει το qos του router...
Πώς μπορώ να δω ποιο είναι το maximum pps που μπορώ να εχω? Κάποιο προγραμματάκι που να κατεβάζει και να ανεβάζει udp packets σε κάποιο γρήγορο server?

----------


## Nimbus

Ίσως μπορέσω να βοηθήσω λίγο την κατάσταση σχετικά με το VoIP και τους VoIP providers...

συνήθη VoIP protocols: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+protocols (+ΙΑΧ - Asterisk's protocol)

Codecs: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Codecs

NAT+VoIP: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/NAT+and+VOIP (για όσους έχουν dsl modem/routers)

Τώρα όσο αναφορά Voipbuster και Sipdiscount (προτιμώ Sipdiscount) και οι 2 VoIP providers επιτρέπουν την χρήση του SIP protocol και IAX protocol χρησιμοποιώντας τους codecs GSM και G.711.

Που θέλω να καταλήξω...

Το SIP κάνει χρήση της UDP πόρτας 5060 για το signalling και χρήση του πρωτοκόλλου RTP για την μετάδοση ήχου ή και εικόνας χρησιμοποιώντας τις πόρτες 8766 έως 35000 επίσης με UDP packets (συνήθως 10000 έως 20000). Συνεπώς εκτός από την πόρτα 5060 που θα πρέπει να ανοιχτεί στο modem/router/firewall/whatever θα πρέπει να ανοιχτούν καλώς ή κακώς και οι πόρτες 10000-20000 (+ port forwarding).
Το IAX χρησιμοποιεί την UDP πόρτα 4569 και για signalling αλλά και για data traffic. Για NAT environments συνιστάται. Άρα στο modem/router θα πρέπει να ανοιχτεί μόνο μία πόρτα η 4569.

Όσο αναφορά SIP/IAX soft phones ή Asterisk για τους πιο προχωρημένους :P ....
Το Voipbuster έχει δικό του προγραμματάκι χωρίς να μπορείς να πειράξεις codec ή protocol (by default χρησιμοποιεί SIP και G.711 codec νομίζω) και το Sipdiscount δεν σου παρέχει κανένα πρόγραμμα και σε αφήνει να διαλέξεις όποιο θες δίνοντάς σου και τις ρυθμίσεις και τον codec (g.711).

Κάποια καλά SIP soft phones είναι τα SJphone και X-Lite.
Για IAX clients http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+IAX+clients

Το θέμα είναι οτι και οι 2 providers παίζουν και με SIP αλλά και με ΙΑΧ δοκιμασμένα...

http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Asterisk+VoIPBuster
http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/SipDiscount

Επίσης μία σύγκριση IAX versus SIP

http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/IAX+versus+SIP

Τέλος...έχω adsl 384 με Forthnet provider, χρησιμοποιώ Asterisk σε Linux Slackware 10.1 και τερματίζω και στους 2 VoIP providers χρησιμοποιώντας IAX πρωτόκολλο και GSM codec έχοντας κανένα πρόβλημα.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα κάπως την κατάσταση στο κομμάτι του VoIP...

Δεκτές οι οποιεσδήποτε διορθώσεις  :Smile:

----------


## anon

Μην ξεχνάμε και την Voipjet που παίζει SIP / IAX κατευθείαν
Επίσης το ΙΑΧ ειναι βασικά ένα πρωτόκολλο επικοικωνίας (όπως το RTP) που προσθέτει επιπλέον ικανότητες απότι σκέτο SIP με RTP. Οπως προείπε ο Nimbus είναι ΝΑΤ friendly και ειδικά εαν το χρησιμοποιείς με Asterisk ως τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, τότε οι κλήσεις προς τον SIP provider γινονται multiplexed (αλά TDM) ώστε στο ίδιο πακέτο να είναι μια ή περισσότερες κλήσεις. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα εαν έχεις περισσότερες απο μια ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις, οι επιπλέον δεν έχουν overhead!!! Ετσι αν παίζει καλά μια κλήση, τότε παίζουν και δύο ή περισσότερες (πάντα με ΙΑΧ + Asterisk)....

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ έβαλα adsl 1i Σεπτεμβρίου 2004 και μέχρι και 1ι Δεκεμβιου 2005 που έβαλα forthnet adsl in a box plus (και αναγκαστικά έκοψα την adsl) για να με ξανασυνδέσουν ήμουνα σε siemens dslam με 448/160 και δεν είχα ΠΟΤΕ πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα! με βάλανε όπως μου είπανε σε siemens2 dslam με αποτέλεσμα και να έχω 384/128 αλλά και να έχω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ pings δεν παίζει το DS Wireless και έχω πάρει 2 φορές το 1242 και το 121 και μου λένε ότι ξέρουνε το πρόβλημα, ότι ΝΑΙ υπάρχει πρόβλημα κυρίως σε siemens2 dslam ΝΑΙ έχει περιορισμό στα πακέτα! αλλά η γραμμή μου ΛΕΝΕ είναι μιά ΧΑΡΑ και ΚΑΝΕΙΣ τεχνικός δεν με παίρνει τηλ όπως μου είχανε πει!!! Αμα και αύριο δεν πάρει κανείς ΚΑΘΕ μέρα θα τους πρίζω, σήμερα μάλιστα απαίτησα να με βαλουνε σε siemens1 dslam γιατί εμένα ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν με ενημέρωσε ότι μετά από προσωρινή διακοπή πόρτας θα μου την αλλάζανε! ενώ είχα ενημερώσει ότι θα ξανασυνδεθώ για το adsl in a box plus. Και μάλιστα μου είπανε ότι δεν γινετε αλλιώς παρά ΜΟΝΟ άμα κοπεί ΠΡΩΤΑ η adsl. Εμένα η adsl είναι ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ και σέρνεται σαν σκουλίκι, δεν πάει άλλο, μιλάμε με το DS και ping sto www.google.com βλέπω και πάνω από 28000 ms!!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!! Να πω ότι έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλο router, και άλλα pc kai με windows 98 se και με linux και με win xp home και με άλλους ISP, και σε ΟΛΑ μα σε ΟΛΑ κάνει ακριβώς τα ίδια, και όλα τα προβλήματα έγιναν από την αλλαγή DSLAM. Από Siemens1 448/160 σε Siemens2 384/128. Αυτά είχα να πω και πάλι ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!

----------


## Petrakeas

Νικηφόρε, αν βρεις άκρη πες μας.Έχς ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να περιμένω να κάνει κάτι ο ΟΤΕ....

----------


## Navigator

Δεν τα κάνουν αυτά μόνο τα  καταραμένα Siemens ΙΙ.Και σε Alcatel dslam oi OTEτζήδες κατάφεραν να εχει τη ίδια συμπεριφορά.
Αυτά τα κατορθώματα ειναι πρωτοφανεί παγκόσμια.Πρέπει να τους δωθεί και το ανάλογο βραβείο...

----------


## trojy

> Δεν τα κάνουν αυτά μόνο τα  καταραμένα Siemens ΙΙ.Και σε Alcatel dslam oi OTEτζήδες κατάφεραν να εχει τη ίδια συμπεριφορά.
> Αυτά τα κατορθώματα ειναι πρωτοφανεί παγκόσμια.Πρέπει να τους δωθεί και το ανάλογο βραβείο...


Ναι.. από τα καλύτερα δικαστήρια  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## goforbet

καλημέρα,
διάβασα όλα σχεδόν αυτά που γράφεται και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν τα κατάλαβα΄όλα. Πώς θα καταλάβω αν έχω πρόβλημα? χρησιμοποιώ winMe και win2000.έκανα ping σε 2 διεύθυνσεις και αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα

ping -t www.adslgr.com



και για το ping -t www.sport.gr

----------


## hostolis

Το pingation να το κάνεις κατα την διάρκεια μιας voip κλήσης.

----------


## madmetal

οπως ανεφερα και στο σχετικο για την πατρα θεμα οσο οι φοιτητες ηταν στην πατρα δεν μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω VoIP και τωρα κατεβαζω και ταυτοχρονα μιλαω χωρις ουτε ενα προβλημα.
δηλαδη ποσο μπουκομενα και πιταρισμενα ειναι τα dslam του οτε? μιλαμε για μεγαλο χαλι!

----------


## Navigator

> οπως ανεφερα και στο σχετικο για την πατρα θεμα οσο οι φοιτητες ηταν στην πατρα δεν μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω VoIP και τωρα κατεβαζω και ταυτοχρονα μιλαω χωρις ουτε ενα προβλημα.
> δηλαδη ποσο μπουκομενα και πιταρισμενα ειναι τα dslam του οτε? μιλαμε για μεγαλο χαλι!


Oταν 3 το πρωί το dslam του ΟΤΕ δίνει  ~24 pps  δεν ειναι απλά  πιταρισμένο  αλλά κάτι άλλο....

----------


## Nikiforos

Λοιπόν ακούστε πλάκα! είναι η 3η μέρα ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΗ που παίρνω τηλ το 121! δήλωσα όλα τα προβλήματα στο 1242 μου λέει αυτός πάρε στο 121 και πες τους να σε γυρίσουνε σε siemens1 αφού δεν σου είπε ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ότι θα σου αλλάξουνε πόρτα. Στο 121 μου λένε θα σε πάρει τεχνικός και ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν πήρε! παίρνω ξανά χτεσ και στο 1241 και στο 121 και ΔΕΝ είχε δηλωθέι βλάβη! δηλώνω ξανά τα προβλήματα και μου λέει θα σε πάρει τεχνικός τηλ και ΑΚΟΜΑ τον περιμένω! ξαναπαίρνω σήμερα το 121 μου λένε έχει δηλωθεί βλάβη κτλ και θα σε πάρει τηλ μέχρι τις 2100 αλλιώς αύριο πρωί να έρθουνε απο εκεί!!! του λεω να κάνει τι εδώ? ΕΛΕΟΣ. και ξέχασα να σας πω πως χτες μια κοπέλα στο 121 λέει ΜΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΤΗΚΕ Η ΒΛΑΒΗ! τις λέω ΠΩΣ? μου λέει ελέχτηκε η γραμμή και ΔΕΝ εχει πρόβλημα! και τις φώναζα μετά και τις λέω με τα λόγια τα φτιάχνετε όλα εσείς ? κτλ και τρόμαξε. ΛΟΛ! ΑΜΑ μέχρι ΑΥΡΙΟ απόγευμα δεν πάρει κανεις τεχνικός θα ξαναπάρω και θα γινει πανικός και ΚΑΘΕ μερα θα παίρνω μέχρι να μου αλλάξουνε ΠΟΡΤΑ. και στην ανάγκη πάω και εκεί. Εγώ δεν κολώνω και θα πάρω αυτά που δικαιούμε. ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ο ΠΟΤΕ να κάνει σωστά την δουλειά του να το κλείσει το μαγαζάκι!

----------


## sdikr

Αγάπητε Nikiforos,  πρόσεξε μόνο μην τα πάρει ο Οτε και σου πεί,  κύριε με δεν σας βλέπω σαν πελάτη πάρτε στην forthnet  να βρήτε την λύση.

(ναι φυσικά και έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα ο Οτε,  είσαι πελάτης της forthnet  που είναι πελάτης  του Οτε)

----------


## Nikiforos

Η γραμμή ADSL είναι του ΟΤΕ όχι της forthnet. ΚΑΙ ο πΟΤΕ έκανε την μέγα βλακεία να μου αλλάξει πόρτα.

----------


## psyxakias

*Nikiforos*, σε βρίσκω λάθος για πολλούς λόγους (ασχέτως αν έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα που και εγώ έχω και καταδικάζω)

1) Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και σε Siemens1 (πχ εμένα σε συγχρονισμούς: 448/160, 576/160, 1088/288), οπότε και να σε γυρίσουν στο Siemens1 το πιθανότερο είναι το πρόβλημα να το αντιμετωπίσεις και εκεί αργά ή γρήγορα. Τσάμπα φασαρία κάνεις για την αλλαγή πόρτας λοιπόν.

2) Δεν μπορείς να απαιτήσεις να σε βάλουν πίσω στο Siemens1, ακόμα και αν το κάνουν χαριστικά θα είναι για να μην τους πρήζεις. Απλούστατα μπορούν να σου πουν ότι δεν υπάρχει κενή θέση, αφού άλλωστε εσύ ακύρωσες την γραμμή.. δεν τους καβάλησε ένα πρωί να σου αλλάξουν πόρτα.

3) Το στυλάκι του μαμάω και δέρνω ("Εγώ δεν κολώνω και...", "φώναζα... και τρόμαξε") δε βοηθάει, θα καταλήξεις να χάσεις το δίκιο σου και να κατηγορηθείς για ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά.

Αν δε γίνει καμμιά *μαζική* καταγγελία με ΙΝΚΑ/ΕΕΤΤ δε βλέπω να γίνει τίποτα, τσάμπα καθόμαστε και σπάμε τα νεύρα μας.

Εγώ πάντως και στην 1024αρα έχω πρόβλημα απλώς δεν διαρκεί πολύ παρά μόνο για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ενώ στην 384 και στην 512 νέκρωνε η γραμμή ώσπου να κλείσω την VoIP κλήση.

Γενικότερα πάντως εγώ δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τις VoIP υπηρεσίες, πχ με του VoIPbuster που είναι η μόνη που χρησιμοποιώ λόγω των δωρεάν τηλεφωνημάτων. Έχω <18 ms με το 1ο hop και 69-70 ms με το voipbuster.com που θεωρώ αρκετά χαμηλό latency όμως η ποιότητα δεν συγκρίνεται με κανονική κλήση.

Edit: [  Έτσι όπως βλέπω την κατάσταση η μόνη περίπτωση που θα με ενδιέφερε VoIP ή εναλλακτικός φορέας είναι με καλή ποιότητα (αντάξια του ΟΤΕ) με πολύ μικρή μηνιαία χρεώση (πχ 5 ευρώ το μήνα) για άπειρες αστικές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος και φυσικά με φτηνό εξοπλισμό <30€. Όλα τ'άλλα είναι παιδευόμαστε κατά τη γνώμη μου  ]

----------


## sdikr

> Η γραμμή ADSL είναι του ΟΤΕ όχι της forthnet. ΚΑΙ ο πΟΤΕ έκανε την μέγα βλακεία να μου αλλάξει πόρτα.


Και όμως κάνεις λάθος,  την γραμμή την πήρες μέσω forthnet,  είναι στο όνομα της forthnet,    ο Οτε σου είπε απλά αν η γραμμή είναι στο όνομα σου θα σε έβαζε πάλι στο siemens I

----------


## Navigator

> ενώ στην 384 και στην 512 νέκρωνε η γραμμή ώσπου να κλείσω την VoIP κλήση.


Ειναι σοβαρό αυτό που λές γιατί δεν ειναι τυχαία συμπεριφορά αλλά μοιάζει ρυθμισμένη....
Τι modem εχεις ?

----------


## psyxakias

> Ειναι σοβαρό αυτό που λές γιατί δεν ειναι τυχαία συμπεριφορά αλλά μοιάζει ρυθμισμένη....Τι modem εχεις ?


Δεν είχε/έχει σχέση το modem, το γνωστό πρόβλημα είναι. 10s latency το θεωρώ νέκρωμα

----------


## Navigator

H ερώτηση ηταν για το Jetspeed.Σε αυτό πέφτει κανονικό νέκρωμα.
Από προσωπική εμπειρία.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ο ΟΤΕ μας δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί, ακόμα ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ τεχνικός δεν με έχει πάρει τηλέφωνο! το πρόβλημα είναι τεράστιο δεν έχω απλά μεγάλα pings ΟΤΙ και να κατεβάζω εκτός ΠΟΛΥ μικρά αρχεία πχ mp3s τα άλλα όλα κόβονται. Οσα αρχεία δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω πάνω απο 60-70mb τελικά κόβονται από το πολύ lag. ΕΛΕΟΣ ποιά! τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα? Οσο και για το siemens1 dslam  είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει και αυτό προβλήματα γιατί αυτά εμφανιστήκανε από τον Αύγουστο 2005. Πάντως εγώ ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχα προβλήματα. Εχω άτομα που βάλανε τώρα adsl και πάνε κομμάτια! και μάλιστα σε περιοχή όπως η Παλλήνη. Ακόμα και από το IRC με ρίχνει. Δηλαδή τι να κάνω να κόψω ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ τον πΟΤΕ και να βάλω και γραμμή και ADSL από VIVODI? και να πάνε χαμένοι οι 5 μήνες από forthnet? Επίσης ρώτησα σήμερα την forthnet σε περίπτωση που η γραμμή γίνει pstn, αν μπορώ να ανταλλάξω το Linksys WAG354G με άλλο και μου είπανε ότι είναι το ΙΔΙΟ!!!! και μάλιστα μου λένε και 100% σίγουρα και ότι απλά αντί splitter έχει φίλτρο! ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## psyxakias

*Nikiforos*, εγώ το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα το αντιμετωπίζω από τον Οκτώβριο του 2003 (στον 4ο μήνα ADSL) σε Siemens1.. λύση δεν είδα πέρα της αναβάθμισης σε 1024 αλλά και αυτό δε το βλέπω να διαρκεί για πολύ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αμα ήτανε να πληρώνω ένα σκασμό λεφτά για 1024 ή 512 σε οτε και να σέρνομαι κιόλας καλύτερα μένω με isdn64ara και κοπανάω και satellite download 4mbps. Εχω ρωτήσει και το λέω. www.hellasdigital.gr

----------


## psyxakias

Χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα
Χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα
Χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα

Με έκανες και γέλασα Νικήφορε, τέτοιου είδους oversold υπηρεσίες (όπως της φάνηκε να είναι της Hellasdigital) είναι *δυστυχώς* πολύ χειρότερες από το πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ ειδάλλως θα είχαμε βάλει όλοι. Εκτός αν εννούσες 4 KBps όχι Mbps - διάβασε περισσότερα εδώ (τις τελευταίες σελίδες κυρίως): http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16113

----------


## sdikr

> Αμα ήτανε να πληρώνω ένα σκασμό λεφτά για 1024 ή 512 σε οτε και να σέρνομαι κιόλας καλύτερα μένω με isdn64ara και κοπανάω και satellite download 4mbps. Εχω ρωτήσει και το λέω. www.hellasdigital.gr



Πριν βάλεις όμως ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## psyxakias

Αχχχχχχχ και μια φορά που σε πρόλαβα sdikr  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αχχχχχχχ και μια φορά που σε πρόλαβα sdikr


 :Worthy:  :Respekt: 

Κοίτα  το να ακούς εσύ Hellasdigital  είναι σαν να βλέπει ο wan  τις λέξεις,  creative, usb,  norton  etc
 :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Σωστό κι αυτό, αν και γενικά έχω πλέον αλλεργία σε satellite (όχι μονο HD)  :Sad: 

Τέσπα ξεφύγαμε offtopic, καμμιά κίνηση για μαζική καταγγελία σε ΙΝΚΑ/ΕΕΤΤ για το γνωστό θέμα του ΟΤΕ έχει γίνει;  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλά κρασιά δλδ! η vivodi λέει τίποτα? τώρα δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο εκτός από το να κυνηγάω τον πΟΤΕ γιατί η συνδρομή μου λήγει 6/5/06! Για καταγγελία άμα κανονιστεί τίποτα είμαι και εγώ μέσα πάντως.

----------


## dkounal

> bla bla bla bla


Μια πρώτη καλή κίνηση είναι να ζητήσεις γραπτώς από την forthnet να διακόψει την συνδρομή και να πάρεις τα λεφτά σου πίσω και κατόπιν να πάς σε vivodi ή telepassport σε δικό τους όμως δίκτυο. Εάν η forthnet αρνειται να διακόψεις με επιστροφή χρημάτων, θα κάνεις μια καταγγελία στο http://www.efpolis.gr/ , ρωτώντας πόσο έχουν το δικαίωμα να εισπράτουν τα φράγκα από σένα και μετά να τα ρίχνουν στον ΟΤΕ. Είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι θα υποχρεωθεί να αλλάξει ρότα η forthnet απλά κανείς δεν είχε την υπομονή να το κάνει. Απλά, αυτό θα το κάνεις αφου σου αρνειθεί η forthnet την επιστροφή χρημάτων ή την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης.

Εχω πνιγεί άγρια στη δουλεία και δεν έχω τελειώσει ακόμη το προγραμματάκι που έχω υποσχεθεί αλλά θέλει 1-2 απογευματα ακόμη δουλεια και ελπίζω ότι πριν τα Φώτα θα είναι έτοιμο.
Ο ΟΤΕ μου ετοιμάζει γραπτή απάντηση. Περισσότερη ενημέρωση σε λίγες μέρες. Επίσης, σύντομα πρέπει να απαντήσει και η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## psyxakias

> Για καταγγελία άμα κανονιστεί τίποτα είμαι και εγώ μέσα πάντως.


Και εγώ με 1000  :Cool:

----------


## Navigator

Exει 100% δίκιο ο dkounal εχει παραγίνει το θέμα και με τούς ISP.Nα πουλάει τρέλα ο ΟΤΕ ειναι λογικό γιατί κερδίζει από αυτό.Η ΗΟL και η Αltec που πουλάνε Voip και ο ΟΤΕ τους το κόβει γιατί δεν κάνουν κάτι. Κάθοντε και ξεφτιλίζοντε στους πελάτες τους και δεν κάνουν ουτε καταγγελία.
Για τη 4Νετ εχω πρόσφατο παράδειγμα από φίλο και γείτονα με αορίστου 384 1Bill.Toύς παίρνει συνέχεια για τα άθλια pps και του απαντούν τα παράπονα σου στο ΟΤΕ.Τούς απαντά αν ήταν έτσι θα έβαζα ΟΤΕ, εγώ τη γραμμή σε εσάς τη πληρώνω.Και του κλείνουν το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## freeblue

Για σας , 
Έχοντας σύνδεση forthnet στα 384 με *WAG354G και προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με προγράμματα Voip, (όπως το Skype και το freshtel (*Firefly)) , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι λογικό να κόβεται η σύνδεση μετά απο 2 λεπτά , η οποία είναι κάκιστη ....
να σημειώσω ότι το test έγινε με υπολογιστή φίλου σε πανεπιστήμιο.
Επειδή από ότι έχω καταλάβει το πρόβλημα είναι του Οτε , τι μπορώ να κάνω?
Μήπως φταίει το συγκεκριμένο Ρουτερ? αν αγοράσω συσκευή Voip, θα χάσω τα λεφτά μου ...
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχει γίνει μήνυση στο ΟΤΕ από ιδιώτη? 
....γιατι κατι δεν κολάει όταν με απλό modem μιλάω τέλεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!
σας παρακαλώ αν μπορεί κάποιος, να βοηθήσει ....

----------


## Νικαετός

Καλώς τον !! Όπως θα δεις , δεν είσαι ο μόνος με πρόβλημα .

----------


## Nikiforos

Ακούστε ξανά πλάκα! από την Δευτέρα και κάθε μέρα μέχρι σήμερα παίρνω τηλ το 121 και ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΕΣΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ!!!! και σημερα μου ζητήσανε ακόμα και το τηλέφωνο της δουλειάς μου να με πάρουνε εκεί και ΠΑΛΙ δεν πήρανε! επειδή ξέρουνε το πρόβλημα το παίζουνε Κινέζοι! και έχω τεράστιο πρόβλημα δεν είναι ποιά θέμα ΜΟΝΟ ταχύτητας κτλ από το πολύ ping με ρίχνει στα καλά καθούμενα από τα ΠΑΝΤΑ ακόμα και από το irc, νιώθω σαν να έχω το πρώτο μου internet με pstn γραμμή και την τότε x-treme (με την διαφημιστή μπάρα) από κάτω!

----------


## anon

> Ακούστε ξανά πλάκα! από την Δευτέρα και κάθε μέρα μέχρι σήμερα παίρνω τηλ το 121 και ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΕΣΕΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ!!!! και σημερα μου ζητήσανε ακόμα και το τηλέφωνο της δουλειάς μου να με πάρουνε εκεί και ΠΑΛΙ δεν πήρανε! επειδή ξέρουνε το πρόβλημα το παίζουνε Κινέζοι!


Οχι δεν το παίζουν κινέζοι. Απλά υπάρχουν εργαζόμενοι και εργαζόμενοι. Αυτοί είναι πολυτελείας. Μεταξύ Χριστουγέννων και Πρωτοχρονιάς ή θα έχουν άδεια ή αναρρωτική. Ο Ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί με προσωπικό ασφαλείας. Το ξέρω γιατί πέρυσι τέτοιες ημέρες χάλασαν 2μεγάμπιτα κυκλώματα Ε1 στην εταιρία και τα διορθώσανε μετά τις γιορτές. Τώρα που κάλεσες εσύ θα σκεφτούν  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## Navigator

Εχει τύχει σε εμένα αλλά και σε όλους τους γνωστούς που πήραν και δήλωσαν σαν βλάβη τα χαμηλά pps στο 121.Μας ξέχασαν μετά όλους !
Αν πάρεις τηλ βλάβες και δηλώσεις χαμηλά pps σε συνδέουν αυτόματα με Πεκίνο....

----------


## konstpan

> Για σας , 
> Έχοντας σύνδεση forthnet στα 384 με *WAG354G και προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ με προγράμματα Voip, (όπως το Skype και το freshtel (*Firefly)) , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι λογικό να κόβεται η σύνδεση μετά απο 2 λεπτά , η οποία είναι κάκιστη ....


Δες εδώ... http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26551

----------


## cca

Διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα posts έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές με το asterisk, και το συμπέρασμά μου ειναι οτι ναι μεν δουλεύει το sipdiscount με IAX, αλλα ο συγκεκριμένος server ειναι αναξιόπιστος, μου δίνει γραμμή μονο κατα διαστήματα. Και ειναι κρίμα γιατι οταν δουλεύει εχει πολυ καλη απόδοση και πολυ μικρότερη καθυστέρηση απο τον sip1.sipdiscount.com . Αυτο ισχύει μονο για το GSM, με G711u (ulaw) η καθυστέρηση ειναι περίπου στα ίδια.

----------


## freeblue

Ευχαρστώ

----------


## Navigator

Νimbus πόσα pps δίνει η adsl 384 γραμμή σου ?

----------


## MikePan01

> *Nikiforos*, εγώ το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα το αντιμετωπίζω από τον Οκτώβριο του 2003 (στον 4ο μήνα ADSL) σε Siemens1.. λύση δεν είδα πέρα της αναβάθμισης σε 1024 αλλά και αυτό δε το βλέπω να διαρκεί για πολύ.


Αμ δε που είναι λύση η 1024  :Evil:  
Τα χάλια της τα μαύρα έχει

----------


## MikePan01

> Και εγώ με 1000


Και γω μέσα είμαι με χέρια και με πόδια.
Να απαιτήσουμε να ΜΗΝ πληρώνουμε πάγια μέχρι να φτιάξουν την "βλάβη" ,όπως αναγράφεται στο συμβόλαιο.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εχει τύχει σε εμένα αλλά και σε όλους τους γνωστούς που πήραν και δήλωσαν σαν βλάβη τα χαμηλά pps στο 121.Μας ξέχασαν μετά όλους !
>  Αν πάρεις τηλ βλάβες και δηλώσεις χαμηλά pps σε συνδέουν αυτόματα με Πεκίνο....


Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ. Πήρα για βλάβη, η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι θα με παρει τηλέφωνο τεχνικός και δεν πήρε ποτέ. Αυτό έγινε πριν από κάνα 2 μήνες, δεν ήταν μέσα σε γιορτές - ούτε αργίες.

 Να πω μερικές παρατήρησεις που έκανα στην γραμμή μου.
Νομίζω πως πολύ αργά το βράδυ, ίσως και ξημερώματα, τα pps αυξάνουν.Παραμονή Χριστουγέννων και γενικά όταν ο κόσμος λείπει τα pps ήταν μία χαρά όλη την ημέρα.Έστησα ένα mrtg που μετράει τα μέγιστα δυνατά πακέτα άνα δευτερόλεπτο στη γραμμή μου. Δείτε το εδώ.*
Μη ξεχάσετε να κλείσετε την σελίδα μετά γιατί κάνει ανανέωση αυτόματα κάθε 5 λεπτα και το site τρέχει στην dsl μου που έχει τα γνωστά προβλήματα.* Θέλω να έχω και ένα υποτυπώδες internet! ** 

Ελπίζω να δούμε την διακύμανση των pps στη διάρκεια της μέρας (και του μήνα ή και του χρόνου κλπ.).

----------


## psyxakias

Acinonyx, το θέμα είναι τι ακριβώς έχεις βάλει και τρέχει και έχεις αυτή τη κίνηση για να κάνεις μετρήσεις; (προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν είναι αξιόπιστη η μετρησή σου έτσι ώστε να την κάναμε κι άλλοι άμα είναι)

----------


## psyxakias

Ημέρα Παρασκευή, 30 Δεκεμβρίου και ώρα 09:30, λιγότερο από 40 ώρες μας χωρίζουν από την πρωτοχρονιά και πολλοί από εμάς θα υπέθεταν ότι τα DSLAMs είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση καθώς κάποιοι απουσιάζουν σε διακοπές.. ώστε το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα να μην εμφανίζεται τόσο, ειδικά σε 1024 γραμμή ! *Ε ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΨΕΥΔΩ! ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 1024 ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΜΕΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ..* 

Σήμερα το πρωί, άνοίξα για πλάκα το VoIPbuster να πάρω κανά τηλέφωνο (γιατί όπως είπα σε προηγούμενο post δε χρησιμοποιώ VoIP συχνά πλέον) να χαρώ τώρα στην 1024, ενώ τόσο καιρό μου σπάγε τα νεύρα στην 384 και στην 512. Και τι να δω...

*Συγχρονισμός:* 1088/288 (1024/256 γραμμή)
*Πριν την VoIP κλήση:* 13-19 ms με το 1ο hop
*Κατά την διάρκεια της VoIP κλήσης:* 2100-2500 ms με το 1ο hop (μέ spikes έως 5100-5200 ms)
*Πακέτα:* 41-69 packets/second
*Αποτέλεσμα:* με το που πέφτει κάτω από τα 50 pps, ανεβαίνουν τα pings και έχει αρκετές καθυστερήσεις στο VoIP

Λέω κάτσε να κάνω και το δικό μου test. Έστειλα 1150 pps (0-bytes + 28-bytes UDP headers) για 90 δευτερόλεπτα από το Internet που όταν έβαλα την 1024, ερχόντουσαν ακριβώς 1150 pps μέσα σε 90 δευτερόλεπτα χωρίς κανένα σκαμπανεύασμα , και μαντέψτε.. ερχόντουσαν 78 pps average (min: 64, max: 131) και χρειαστήκαν 123 δευτερόλεπτα αντί για 90 που έπρεπε !!!

Ανεβάζω και screenshots από την μέτρηση pps με το δικό μου test..

ΥΣ: Ζητώ συγνώμη για τα caps και τα bold πιο πάνω καθώς και το emoticons abuse, αλλά αν και περιμένα τέτοια εξέλιξη, δε την περίμενα τόσο σύντομα και συγχίστηκα.

 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## anon

> Διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα posts έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές με το asterisk, και το συμπέρασμά μου ειναι οτι ναι μεν δουλεύει το sipdiscount με IAX, αλλα ο συγκεκριμένος server ειναι αναξιόπιστος, μου δίνει γραμμή μονο κατα διαστήματα. Και ειναι κρίμα γιατι οταν δουλεύει εχει πολυ καλη απόδοση και πολυ μικρότερη καθυστέρηση απο τον sip1.sipdiscount.com . Αυτο ισχύει μονο για το GSM, με G711u (ulaw) η καθυστέρηση ειναι περίπου στα ίδια.



Δοκίμασε την VoipJet. Δίνουν και 25 σεντς για να κάνεις δοκιμές. Εγώ είμαι ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## psyxakias

Αν και παιδιά δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί υπάρχουν 2 threads και ποια είναι η διαφορά τους.. το  πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται έντονα και στην 1024άρα πλέον: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=180

----------


## Acinonyx

> Acinonyx, το θέμα είναι τι ακριβώς έχεις βάλει και τρέχει και έχεις αυτή τη κίνηση για να κάνεις μετρήσεις; (προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν είναι αξιόπιστη η μετρησή σου έτσι ώστε να την κάναμε κι άλλοι άμα είναι)


Βεβαίως.. Θα το εξηγήσω αμέσως.

Χρησιμοποιώ την εντολή *ping -q -l 100 -i 0 -s 8 -w 1 62.38.0.170*_-q_      = quiet, να εμφανίζει μόνο το summary των στατιστικών_-l 100_ = στέλνει 100 πακέτα το δευτερόλπετο όλα μαζί χωρίς να περιμένει_-i 0_     = στέλνει τα πακέτα όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορεί_-s 8_    = το μέγεθος κάθε πακέτου είναι 8 bytes_-w 1_   = η συνολική διάρκεια που θα περιμένει για απντήσεις είναι 1 second_62.38.0.170 =_ το gateway μου στην HOLΤο αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό




> ping -q -l 100 -i 0 -s 8 -w 1 62.38.0.170   
> PING 62.38.0.170 (62.38.0.170) 8(36) bytes of data.
> 
> --- 62.38.0.170 ping statistics ---
> 161 packets transmitted, *31 received*, 80% packet loss, *time 980ms*
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 69.762/500.839/955.725/266.536 ms, pipe 130, ipg/ewma 6.129/745.546 ms


Για να υπολογίσουμε τα μέγιστα pps διαίρουμε τα ληφθέντα πακέτα με τον συνολικό χρόνο που περιμέναμε για να ληφθούν.

Στη συγκερκιμένη περίπτωση λάβαμε *31 πακέτα* σε χρόνο *980ms* οπότε τα pps μας είναι 31 * 1000 /980 = *32 pps* περίπου.

Η ακρίβεια της μέτρησης θεωρητικά αυξάνεται όσο αυξάνεται ο χρόνος που διαρκεί το ping (παράμετρος -w). Επίσης η γραμμή εννοείται πως πρέπει να είναι idle.

Έφτιαξα και το παρακάτω scriptάκι για να μου το υπολογίζει αυτόματα



> #!/bin/sh
> #
> # This script counts pps for an interface
> 
> PINGSTATS=`ping -q -l 100 -v -i 0 -s 8 -w 1 $1 | grep packets`
> PACKETS=`echo $PINGSTATS | sed -ne 's/.*mitted, \(.*\) received.*/\1/p'`
> SECS=`echo $PINGSTATS | sed -ne 's/.*time \(.*\)ms.*/\1/p'`
> echo $(( 1000 * $PACKETS / $SECS ))


_Η παράμετρος $1 είναι η gateway μας

_Από ότι φάινεται δείχνει να δουλευει μιά χαρά και επιβεβαιώνει τις παρατηρήσεις μου. 
*
http://mrtg.acinonyx.ath.cx/localhost_ppp0pps.html
*Μη ξεχάσετε να κλείσετε την σελίδα μετά γιατί κάνει ανανέωση αυτόματα κάθε 5 λεπτα και το site τρέχει στην dsl μου που έχει τα γνωστά προβλήματα.

Βλέπουμε ότι στις 9 το πρωί, δηλαδή μόλις ανοιξαν οι επιχειρήσεις, *έχουμε κατακόρυφη πτώση των pps από τα 160 στα 40* με αποκορύφομα τις *12 η ώρα που έπεσαν ακόμη και στα 20-25 pps*!

Μόλις συμπληρωθεί 24ωρο θα έχουμε μία πλήρη εικόνα για το τη διακύμανση των pps κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας.

----------


## Navigator

Τόσα λεφτά για μιά 1024 και τέτοια ποιότητα γραμμής ειναι με μια λέξη ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ
Τελικά τι σκοπό έχουν να αγοράσουμε ευθείες από το ΟΤΕ για να δουλέυει το Voip ?
Γιατί στα Internet Cafe που έχουν ευθείες από τον ΟΤΕ το voip δουλεύει....

----------


## shaq141a

Είναι απλά τα πράγματα. Στην Αμερική εταιρία που απαγόρευαι τη χρήση VoIP αναγκάστηκε να πληρώσει τα κέρατά της σε αγανακτισμένο χρήστη. Η υπόθεση σηκώνει καταγγελία στην Ε.Ε. Αν κοιτάξετε το τζίρο των εταιριών VoIP βλέπετε για τι υπόθεση είναι. Και ο ΟΤΕ νομίζει ότι με το να λέει το "QOS μου το ορίζω εγώ" νομίζει ότι έχει δικαίωμα να μου μειώνει τα πακέτα.  :Mad:

----------


## Nikiforos

Χτές πήρα την 4net και αυτή πήρε τον ΟΤε και τελικά και με πήρε χτες τηλ η 4net και μιλήσαμε κανά μισάωρο και με πήρε και σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ! και τελικά ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μέρος του προβλήματος οφείλεται στο router μου! δεν λέω για τα μεγάλα pings ktl αλλά για τα πάρα πολλά disconnect από τον ISP όπως αποδείχτηκε και τα πολλά κολλήματα τα οποία νόμιζα ότι οφείλονταν στον ΟΤΕ! απλά έβαλα το speedtouch 530i να έχει την adsl και το σύνδεσα πάνω στο  linksys WAG354G  και έτσι έχω εκείνο για το 4πορτο switch  και για wireless! Τώρα κατεβάζω χωρίς τα εντελώς κολλήματα και ΧΩΡΙΣ τα disconnects! Πάντως ο ΟΤΕ λέει για αναβαθμίσεις στα dslams και μου είπανε ότι σε αυτό που είμαι έχει ΠΑΡΑ πολύ κόσμο πάνω. Και επίσης  άμα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αποσυνδέσεων δεν αλλάζουνε πόρτα έτσι εύκολα, αλλά μου δηλώσανε βλάβη στο δίκτυο και λέει μπορεί Δευτέρα ή  Τρίτη να μου φτιάξει, αλλίως να πάρω τηλ να τους το πω λέει. ΛΟΛ! άντε να δούμε! :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## dkounal

Τα παραπάνω που εγραψε ο Acinonyx με βάλανε σε μεγάλο πειρασμό καθώς ήταν μια μάλλον έξυπνη λύση.
Ο εχθρός του τίποτα όμως είναι το κάτι. Και εδώ, υπάρχει πλέον μια δευτερη έκδοση του προγράμματος που δουλευει με τα ICMP πακέτα, καταργώντας την απαίτηση για ένα κεντρικό server που θα στέλνει πακέτα. 

Τα ICMP πακέτα δεν χρειάζονται ρυθμίσεις στο firewall, έχουν βέβαια κάποιους περιορισμούς:
- Μετράς και το download και το upload σε αριθμό πακέτων και έχεις μια συνολική εικόνα.
- Μπορεί κάποιοι routers να έχουν πρόβλημα και να υπερφορτώνονται με αποτέλεσμα να δίνουν λανθασμένες μετρήσεις προς τα κάτω φυσικά και να έχουμε ψευδώς θετικά αποτελέσματα.
Όλα όμως κρίνονται στην πράξη και τα σχόλια καλοδεχούμενα.

Επιλέγετε το interface που σας παρέχει σύνδεση στο Internet και στέλνετε σε μια IP διευθυνση ένα αριθμό πακέτων μονομιάς ενώ παρακολουθείτε τι λαμβάνει ανά δεπτερόλεπτο. Καλό θα είναι για να έχουμε όσο το δυνατόν πιο αξιοπιστα αποτελέσματα να χρησιμοποιήσετε την gatway του ISP σας. Κανονικά πρέπει να λαμβάνετε πάνω από 100 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο, εάν όχι μάλλον ανήκετε στο club. Να σημειώσω ότι χρησιμοποιεί τόσο τα στατιστικά των windows για τις μετρήσεις όσο και τις δυνατότητες για ping που προσφέρουν. Αυτό έχει τον περιορισμό ότι δουλεύει μόνο στα Win2000 και νεώτερα. Σε επόμενη έκδοση, θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για ρύθμιση του μεγέθους των πακέτων που στέλνονται.

Η υπερμετρη και υπερβολική χρήση του προγράμματος μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα στο host που κάνετε Ping και συνεπώς ότι κάνετε το κάνετε χωρίς υπερβολές. Ως εκ τουτου, *Δεν έχω καμια ευθύνη για όποια χρήση του κάνετε και για ότι προκαλέσετε είστε υπεύθυνοι αποκλειστικά εσείς.*

Υπάρχει πάντα και η προηγούμενη έκδοση: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...738#post414738

*edit 7/1/06:* Oι δοκιμές με το ICMP που συνεχίζω να κάνω με έχουν απογοητεύσει καθώς φαίνεται να υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στο upload των ICMP πακέτων. Για να μην έχουμε λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις, έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές και η πληροφορία που διατίθεται είναι πολύ περισσότερη πλέον. Φαίνονται τόσο τα εισερχόμενα όσο και τα εξερχόμενα πακέτα πχ:
16:39:35 Λήψη:2 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:37b) - Αποστολή: 1 p/s (D:0 E:0 MO:60b)
όπου D είναι discarded packets, E είναι Error packets, MO είναι μέσο μέγεθος πακέτου σε bytes

Ενώ στα τοπικά μου μηχανήματα περνάει τρελά μεγάλος αριθμός πακέτων στην "Αποστολή", στο ADSL modem μου (alcatel speedtouch 530i) δεν περνάνε πάνω από 200 και στην ADSL γραμμή μου σπάνια πάνω από 20p/s. Δεν ξέρω που μπορεί να οφείλεται. Σε σύγκριση με το tcpstat από τον Linux router μου, και τις ίδιες παραμέτρους της εντολής ping του linux λαμβάνω 23 πακετα εκεί που η IcmpSendEcho2 του ΑΡΙ των windows μου στέλνει 15 και λαμβάνει 15. Δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο έχει αυτή τη συμπεριφορά.

Συμπερασματικά, δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ την λειτουργία του ICMP τμήματος. Η λήψη όμως των πακέτων και η παρουσίαση του φαίνεται ότι γίνεται σωστά καθώς έχω σχεδόν ίδια αποτελέσματα με το tcpstat. Και λέω σχεδόν, γιατί αθροιστικά σε χρόνους 3secs και πάνω έχουν πανομοιοτυπες τιμές.

Εάν δείτε κάπου ΜΟ μεγαλύτερο της ΜΤU μη βιαστείτε να το κατηγορήσετε, απλά δεν τα στατιστικά έχουν αξία σε μετρήσεις που διαρκούν κάποια δευτερόλεπτα και όχι σε μια dt στιγμή που δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι συμβαδίζουν οι ανανεώσεις των counters για packets και octets received.

----------


## 123456789

> Τα ICMP πακέτα δεν χρειάζονται ρυθμίσεις στο firewall, έχουν βέβαια κάποιους περιορισμούς:
> - Μετράς και το download και το upload σε αριθμό πακέτων και έχεις μια συνολική εικόνα.
> - Μπορεί κάποιοι routers να έχουν πρόβλημα και να υπερφορτώνονται με αποτέλεσμα να δίνουν λανθασμένες μετρήσεις προς τα κάτω φυσικά και να έχουμε ψευδώς θετικά αποτελέσματα.
> Όλα όμως κρίνονται στην πράξη και τα σχόλια καλοδεχούμενα.


Καλησπέρα,
αν και πάντα υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να γίνεται rate limiting στα icmp από τους ISPs, ή ακόμα και να κόβονται εντελώς, καλό είναι το ping να γίνεται σε κάποιο server και όχι σε ρούτερ, πχ σε webserver του ISP.

Και μία απορία, με το Ping δεν μετράμε round-trip time, δηλαδή χρόνο και για το "πήγαινε" και για το "έλα"?

Μήπως πρέπει να διαρούμε δια του 2?

----------


## dkounal

> Καλησπέρα,
> αν και πάντα υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να γίνεται rate limiting στα icmp από τους ISPs, ή ακόμα και να κόβονται εντελώς, καλό είναι το ping να γίνεται σε κάποιο server και όχι σε ρούτερ, πχ σε webserver του ISP.


Έχεις δίκιο και για αυτό χρειάζονται δοκιμές σε μερικά sites προτού καταλήξει κανείς σε σίγουρα συμπεράσματα. Λαμβάνεται πάντα η καλύτερη μέτρηση ως πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα.



> Και μία απορία, με το Ping δεν μετράμε round-trip time, δηλαδή χρόνο και για το "πήγαινε" και για το "έλα"?
> Μήπως πρέπει να διαρούμε δια του 2?


Δεν μετρώ χρόνο που κάνει να έρθει. Στέλνω μια μέγαλη ποσότητα pings μαζεμένα, μηδενικού μεγάθους (μόνο headers δηλαδή) και περιμένω να δω σε τι αριθμό "μπουκώνει" η ADSL γραμμή. Εννοείται ότι υφίσταται σαν παραδοχή ότι ο host που κάνω Ping απαντάει σχεδόν αμέσως μόλις τα λάβει (No rate limiting) και σε όλα (no packet loss). Επίσης, άλλη παραδοχή είναι ότι δεν έχω περιορισμό στην αποστολή τους, δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή εκεί rate limiting.

----------


## 123456789

> Δεν μετρώ χρόνο που κάνει να έρθει. Στέλνω μια μέγαλη ποσότητα pings μαζεμένα, μηδενικού μεγάθους (μόνο headers δηλαδή) και περιμένω να δω σε τι αριθμό "μπουκώνει" η ADSL γραμμή. 
> Εννοείται ότι υφίσταται σαν παραδοχή ότι ο host που κάνω Ping απαντάει σχεδόν αμέσως μόλις τα λάβει (No rate limiting) και σε όλα (no packet loss). Επίσης, άλλη παραδοχή είναι ότι δεν έχω περιορισμό στην αποστολή τους, δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή εκεί rate limiting.


ΟΚ, δηλ. με ποιο τρόπο μετρώνται τα pps?
Στέλνεις ασταμάτητα και όχι σε διακριτές χρονικές στιγμές όσο περισσότερα μπορείς και μετράς απλά ανά 1 sec πόσες απαντήσεις παίρνεις?

----------


## dkounal

> ΟΚ, δηλ. με ποιο τρόπο μετρώνται τα pps?
> Στέλνεις ασταμάτητα και όχι σε διακριτές χρονικές στιγμές όσο περισσότερα μπορείς και μετράς απλά ανά 1 sec πόσες απαντήσεις παίρνεις?


Ακριβώς. Η μέτρηση γίνεται από τα ίδια τα windows. Tα στατιστικά τους χρησιμοποιώ

----------


## gravis

Acinonyx, δεν ξερω τι γινεται αλλα ολες τις εντολες του Ping που παραθέτεις μου τις βγαζει λαθος.
Επισης δοκιμασα το adslpacket 1.1 ,παραπανω απο 24 πακετα δεν πηγαινε.Οντως εχω μεγαλο προβλημα.

----------


## dkounal

> Acinonyx, δεν ξερω τι γινεται αλλα ολες τις εντολες του Ping που παραθέτεις μου τις βγαζει λαθος.
> Επισης δοκιμασα το adslpacket 1.1 ,παραπανω απο 24 πακετα δεν πηγαινε.Οντως εχω μεγαλο προβλημα.


Είναι το ping που εχει το linux. Μπροστά του αυτό των windows είναι απολίθωμα....

----------


## freeblue

Απλα μια ερώτηση ....
Να κυνηγησουμε το θεμα νομικά????

Δεν θεωρείται ότι είναι απαράδεκτο το γεγονός να μιλάς με modem 56κ άνετα στο skype η σε αναλογο Voip πρόγραμμα , και να μην μπορείς να μιλήσεις σε ADSL 384....

Όσο και να φταιει κάποιος Router κάτι δεν παει καλα! .. μας δουλεύοουν ...
Αν καποιος απο εδώ έχει κάποιες τεχνικες γνώσεις μπορεί να μας το επιβεβαιώσει με περισσότερα στοιχεία...?

Έχει γινει ποτέ μια κίνηση καποιων πολιτών για καταγγελία , η μόνο σαν ιδιώτες μόνοι μας?

έχει κανείς εδώ σχέση με δικηγορία που να έχει γίνει ανάλογη υπόθεση????

.....
παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει ας απαντήσει , η να πει την γνωμη του....

γιατι πρεπει να σταματησουμε να ειμαστε κορόιδα ...
όταν σημερα έμαθα για μια γαλλική εταιρια που προσφερει ενα ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ πακέτο σε ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ ταχυτητεσ και με Πολλά τηλεφωνικα extra ....
κάτι που μάλλον τα εγγόνια μας θα δουν στην Ελλαδα αν δεν το αλλάξουμε ...

αν κάποιος πιστε΄θει κάτι άλλο ας το πει ...
Ευχαριστω,,...

----------


## gravis

Παντος ,εκανα δοκιμη να αναπαράγω ενα βιντεο που το αρχειο βρισκοταν σε δευτερο υπολογιστη ,μεσω δικτυου δηλαδη, και ετρεξα το adslpacket test, και ειδα να φτάνει τα 3000 πακετα/sec!. τρελλαθηκα. Kαι με το dsl παλευουμαι να φτασει τουλαχιστον 50 πακετα για να εχουμε ενα στοιχειωδης VoIP

----------


## MikePan01

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον πΟΤΕ  :HaHa:  
Γιατί αν δεν κάνουμε λίγο πλακά θα τρελαθούμε

----------


## evang

υπαρχει καποιος που θα μπορουσε να μας πει εαν το προβλημα υπαρχει και σε παροχη ADSL απο Vivodi. Να εχει  γραμμη και ISP απο Vivodi...

----------


## BoGe

> υπαρχει καποιος που θα μπορουσε να μας πει εαν το προβλημα υπαρχει και σε παροχη ADSL απο Vivodi. Να εχει  γραμμη και ISP απο Vivodi...


Κανένα πρόβλημα
σε γραμμή 1MB Fill LLu: Limit packets per second to 243

----------


## psyxakias

*BoGe*, αν βρεις χρόνο για δοκίμασε με μικρότερα πακέτα.. είμαι περίεργος πόσο βγάζεις max/average. Πχ στην 1024 του ΟΤΕ βγάζω 1150 pps τα βράδια αλλά τα πρωινά μπορεί να πέσει έως και στα 40.

----------


## Navigator

Ο αγαπητός ΒoGe έχει κάνει μέτρηση και με Telepassport και για τη απλή γραμμή η μέτρηση ήταν ~100 pps.
Eιναι πλέον βέβαιο οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει τη ίδια συμπεριφορά με το καλικάντζαρο που εχει στη διαφήμισή του.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Ο αγαπητός ΒoGe έχει κάνει μέτρηση και με Telepassport και για τη απλή γραμμή η μέτρηση ήταν ~100 pps.
> Eιναι πλέον βέβαιο οτι ο ΟΤΕ εχει τη ίδια συμπεριφορά με το καλικάντζαρο που εχει στη διαφήμισή του.


Εγώ έστειλα και το άρθρο και θα μπει στο περιοδικό...



Off Topic



Χθες πήγα στο The Mall και είδα το "Λούφα και παραλλαγή 2: Σειρήνες στο Αιγαίο" και πριν αρχίσει το 98% των διαφημίσεων ήταν πΟΤΕ! :Evil:

----------


## Acinonyx

Λοιπόν συμπληρώσμε το πρώτο 24ωρο στατιστικών και μάλιστα έπεσε και σαββατοκύριακο.

* Τα πρώτα συμπεράσματα:*

 Το peak των pps στην γραμμή μου φαίνεται να είναι το *150* (κέντρο Ν.Φιλαδέλφεια 384/128).Από τις *9:00 μέχρι τις 23:00* περίπου τα pps είναι τραγικά χαμηλά με αποκορύφωμα τις ώρες γραφείου που είναι χειρότερα απο τραγικά.  :Sad: Μετά τις *23:00* αρχίζουν να ανεβαίνουν αλλά με μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις.Περίπου στις *3:00* ξεκλειδώνουν όλα και χτυπάνε σταθερά το μέγιστο δηλαδή 150.Το σάββατο τα πράγματα είναι πιό χαλαρά από ότι τις καθημερινές αλλά με *μεγάλη αστάθεια πάλι στο peak*.



> Εγώ έστειλα και το άρθρο και θα μπει στο περιοδικό...
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Χθες πήγα στο The Mall και είδα το "Λούφα και παραλλαγή 2: Σειρήνες στο Αιγαίο" και πριν αρχίσει το 98% των διαφημίσεων ήταν πΟΤΕ!


Άσε, τον έχουν κάψει τον καημένο τον Χατζηγιάννη και είναι και καλός τραγουδιστής. :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

*Acinonyx*, πολύ χρήσιμα όλα αυτά (που αν και έχουν αναφερθεί ξανά δεκάδες φορές τα κατέγραψες με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια) αλλά το θέμα είναι τι κινήσεις πρέπει να γίνουν διότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπω να ασχολείται και ιδιαιίτερα. Στο τηλέφωνο σε δουλεύουν και στα fax στέλνει απαντήσεις ότι προσφέρει υπηρεσίες με επικέντρωση σε http/ftp και όχι p2p/voip κλπ.

Θα πρότεινα λοιπόν να κοιτούσαμε τι μπορεί να γίνει για μαζική καταγγελία  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> *BoGe*, αν βρεις χρόνο για δοκίμασε με μικρότερα πακέτα.. είμαι περίεργος πόσο βγάζεις max/average. Πχ στην 1024 του ΟΤΕ βγάζω 1150 pps τα βράδια αλλά τα πρωινά μπορεί να πέσει έως και στα 40.


Από το "The All-Seeing Eye" είναι τα αποτελέσματα, αν θέλετε με κάτι άλλο μου λέτε.

----------


## Navigator

Παρόλα αυτά δεν πρέπει να απέχει από τη πραγματικότητα.Εχουμε και τη αναφορά σου οτι με Telepassport δεν ειχες ποτέ voip πρόβλημα.Αντίθετα με εμάς που με τον πΟΤΕ έχουμε συνέχεια.

----------


## Nikiforos

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους! και έχω και καλά νέα!!! σήμερα η adsl μου πετάει! όχι απλά κατεβάζω συνέχεια και με 40-45 kb/sec, αλλά για ΠΡΩΤΗ φορά έπαιξε το nintendo DS online το Mario Kart!!!! Μακάρι να κρατήσει έτσι και να μην έιναι ΜΟΝΟ για σήμερα! πάντως να πω ότι το linksys WAG354G είναι προβληματικό router και ακόμα και με το νεότερο FW και πάλι κολλάει και πολλές φορές κάνει disconnect από τον ISP και σβήνει και το ledaki internet (μου επιβαιβέωσε και η forthnet ότι κάνει πολλά disconnects!). Γιαυτό έβαλα το speedtouch 530i για adsl και το σύνδεσα στο linksys ώστε να χρησιμοποιώ το 4porto switch kai to wireless που έχει! και τώρα ΤΕΡΜΑ τα disconnects και τα κολλήματα! εδώ και 2 μέρες ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πρόβλημα!

----------


## psyxakias

*Nikiforos*, και εμένα το linksys κάνει disconnects αλλά δε φταίει το linksys (τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση). Όταν η γραμμή φουλάρει με πακέτα και ξεπερνάει τα 3000-5000 ms pings, το linksys (όπως και αρκετά router) νομίζει ότι είμαι offline κάνοντας έναν ping έλεγχο κάθε X seconds. Οπότε δοκιμάζει να κάνει disconnect/reconnect . Αντίθετα όταν η γραμμή είναι ΟΚ, μπορεί να είμαι συνδεδεμένος για βδομάδες χωρίς disc.

----------


## kostas_pav

Στη δική μου περίπτωση η κατάσταση είναι εκτός ορίων πια...

Δηλαδή τα pings είναι 200+ από το πρώτο hop, ο μέγιστος αριθμός πακέτων ανα δευτερόλεπτο είναι συνεχώς κάτω από 15 και τον τελευταίο μήνα οι ταχύτητες τα 2/3 της ημέρας είναι σαν ISDN 128K!

Γι'αυτό λοιπόν άν κλίσει πάλι η βλάβη χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα την Τρίτη θα γίνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και θα μιλήσω πολύ σκληρά! Δεν πρόκειτε να τη γλιτώσουν!

Είμαι έξω φρενών! :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## psyxakias

*kostas.pav*, καλή επιτυχία (θα την χρειαστείς). Και εγώ στην 384 τόσο είχα 15-20 pps για 1-1.5 χρόνο (από Οκτ 2003 έχω το εν λόγω πρόβλημα). Το τραγικό είναι ότι έχω τώρα πρόβλημα πλέον και στην 1024 :mad

----------


## kostas_pav

> *kostas.pav*, καλή επιτυχία (θα την χρειαστείς). Και εγώ στην 384 τόσο είχα 15-20 pps για 1-1.5 χρόνο (από Οκτ 2003 έχω το εν λόγω πρόβλημα). Το τραγικό είναι ότι έχω τώρα πρόβλημα πλέον και στην 1024 :mad


Και δεν θα κάνεις κάτι?? :Whistling:  

Εγώ είμαι έτσι από τον Αύγουστο και τα νεύρα μου έχουν γίνει κρόσια τον τελευταίο μήνα με τις ταχύτητες!! :Mad:  

Επειδή η γραμμή είναι στο όνομα του πατέρα μου μπορώ να λειτουργήσω εγώ κάπως σαν αντιπρόσωπος του? Αυτός δεν έχει ιδέα επί του θέματος.... :Innocent:

----------


## evang

Λοιπον, ποιος μας εκλεψε τα UDP ΠΑΚΕΤΑ;;;; o Καλικατζαρος..... εεεε....καλα να παθουμε, αφου τον βαλαμε στο σπιτι μας..... :Laughing:

----------


## psyxakias

> Και δεν θα κάνεις κάτι??


Πέρα από δεκάδες τηλέφωνα και fax να στείλεις δικαιολογούνται ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση στην παροχή υπηρεσιών VoIP και δεν ασχολούνται. Πέρα από το να σπαταλώ τον χρόνο μου και να σπάνε τα νεύρα μου, δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.

Είμαι της άποψης ότι είτε μαζική καταγγελία πρέπει να γίνει, είτε να περιμένουμε να βγάλουν γραμμές οι ISPs (με δικά τους DSLAMs, όχι την μεταπώληση που κάνουν τώρα) για να σοβαρευτεί ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

> Πέρα από δεκάδες τηλέφωνα και fax να στείλεις δικαιολογούνται ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση στην παροχή υπηρεσιών VoIP και δεν ασχολούνται. Πέρα από το να σπαταλώ τον χρόνο μου και να σπάνε τα νεύρα μου, δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα.
> 
> Είμαι της άποψης ότι είτε μαζική καταγγελία πρέπει να γίνει, είτε να περιμένουμε να βγάλουν γραμμές οι ISPs (με δικά τους DSLAMs, όχι την μεταπώληση που κάνουν τώρα) για να σοβαρευτεί ο ΟΤΕ.


Δοκίμασε να τους πεις ότι παιχνίδια δεν παίζουν και αυτά τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις  έχουν
Και τα διαφημίζουν

----------


## psyxakias

> Δοκίμασε να τους πεις ότι παιχνίδια δεν παίζουν και αυτά τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις  έχουν
> Και τα διαφημίζουν


Και πάλι έκαναν τους κινέζους και μου έλεγαν να δοκιμάσω με άλλα modems (κάτι που έκανα χωρίς φυσικά κάποιο αποτέλεσμα). Είναι εντελώς gtp οι τύποι  :Embarassed:

----------


## cosmos

Όπως ίσως ξέρετε, το πρόβλημα για μένα εμφανίστηκε από Σεπτέμβρη, ενώ έως και Αύγουστο η γραμμή πετούσε. Έστειλα ένα τετρασέλιδο γράμμα με fax προς το τοπικό κατάστημα ΟΤΕ, υπόψη Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης, περιγράφοντας:
- υποκειμενικά, πως ήταν η γραμμή πριν
- αντικειμενικά, πως φαίνεται η γραμμή τώρα, όταν χρησιμοποιώ τις βασικές εφαρμογές
- τους λόγους για τους οποίους θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο κύκλωμα του ΟΤΕ και όχι στο δικό μου και/ή στον παροχέα (μέσω δοκιμής με πολλαπλούς ISP)
- αίτημα επίλυσης του προβλήματος και μη χρέωσης του λογαριασμού μου για την υπηρεσία, για το διάστημα του προβλήματος

Μία εβδομάδα μετά, μία εξαιρετική κυρία (και pls μη με ρωτήσετε ποια, δε θα απαντήσω για να μην την ζαλίζουμε) μου τηλεφώνησε, τις περιέγραψα το πρόβλημα και με ενημέρωσε ότι θα κάνει κάποια αλλαγή. Μου ζήτησε να δοκιμάσω ξανά και να τις μεταφέρω εντυπώσεις, καθώς και γραφήματα αν έχω κτλ.

Όπερ και εγένετο: η αλλαγή μεταμόρφωσε τη γραμμή μου στα παλιά καλά της!!!!!!!!!

Ηθικόν δίδαγμαν: μη τεμπελιάζεστε στο γράψιμο, περιγράψτε αναλυτικά το πρόβλημά σας και στείλτε το γραπτά προς το τοπικό κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ, υπόψη τμήματων Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης/Βλαβών (ακόμα καλύτερα, περάστε από εκεί και ζητήστε να σας το πρωτοκολλήσουν στο γενικό πρωτόκολλο του καταστήματος).

Οι ικανοί άνθρωποι στον ΟΤΕ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΥΘΟΣ!!!!!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Όπως ίσως ξέρετε, το πρόβλημα για μένα εμφανίστηκε από Σεπτέμβρη, ενώ έως και Αύγουστο η γραμμή πετούσε. Έστειλα ένα τετρασέλιδο γράμμα με fax προς το τοπικό κατάστημα ΟΤΕ, υπόψη Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης, περιγράφοντας:
> - υποκειμενικά, πως ήταν η γραμμή πριν
> - αντικειμενικά, πως φαίνεται η γραμμή τώρα, όταν χρησιμοποιώ τις βασικές εφαρμογές
> - τους λόγους για τους οποίους θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο κύκλωμα του ΟΤΕ και όχι στο δικό μου και/ή στον παροχέα (μέσω δοκιμής με πολλαπλούς ISP)
> - αίτημα επίλυσης του προβλήματος και μη χρέωσης του λογαριασμού μου για την υπηρεσία, για το διάστημα του προβλήματος
> 
> Μία εβδομάδα μετά, μία εξαιρετική κυρία (και pls μη με ρωτήσετε ποια, δε θα απαντήσω για να μην την ζαλίζουμε) μου τηλεφώνησε, τις περιέγραψα το πρόβλημα και με ενημέρωσε ότι θα κάνει κάποια αλλαγή. Μου ζήτησε να δοκιμάσω ξανά και να τις μεταφέρω εντυπώσεις, καθώς και γραφήματα αν έχω κτλ.
> 
> Όπερ και εγένετο: η αλλαγή μεταμόρφωσε τη γραμμή μου στα παλιά καλά της!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Μήπως να δημοσίευες αυτό το τετρασέλιδο αποκρύπτοντας τα στοιχεία σου προκειμένου να το στείλουμε και εμείς???? :Whistling:  
Πριν προχορορήσω στη καταγγελία δηλαδή... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## psyxakias

*cosmos*, πριν πόσο καιρό έφτιαξαν τη γραμμή σου; Διότι και εμένα προσωρινά την βελτίωναν και μετά από 2-3 εβδομάδες επανερχόταν το πρόβλημα (σε χειρότερη μορφή θα έλεγα).

----------


## cosmos

> *cosmos*, πριν πόσο καιρό έφτιαξαν τη γραμμή σου; Διότι και εμένα προσωρινά την βελτίωναν και μετά από 2-3 εβδομάδες επανερχόταν το πρόβλημα (σε χειρότερη μορφή θα έλεγα).


 Η τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία έγινε περίπου 8 μέρες μετά το γράμμα. Την ίδια μέρα έβλεπα καλύτερο Internet. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα όμως έπεσα στα ίδια. Δυστυχώς η εν λόγω καλή κυρία απουσιάζει για να δω τι γίνεται. Υποθέτω όμως ότι έγινε προσωρινά η αλλαγή (και έπαιζα άνετα πλέον) για να βρεθεί η αιτία του κακού, που είναι και αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει, γιατί σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που κατέχει και την πιθανή αιτία αλλά και τη λύση του. Οπότε σε λίγες μέρες, ελπίζω να έχω τη βελτίωση μόνιμα.




> Μήπως να δημοσίευες αυτό το τετρασέλιδο αποκρύπτοντας τα στοιχεία σου προκειμένου να το στείλουμε και εμείς???? 
> Πριν προχορορήσω στη καταγγελία δηλαδή...


 Εννοείται  :Smile:  Θα ήθελα όμως πρώτα να ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία διερεύνησης, να καταλήξει το πράγμα σε κάποιο (ωφέλιμο) αποτέλεσμα, να μονιμοποιηθεί η ευτυχία που είχα με την αλλαγή που έγινε και πετούσα πάλι  :Smile:  Θα σας δώσω ότι πληροφόρηση μπορώ στη συνέχεια.

Ό,τι και να γίνει πάντως, παραμένει βασικό συστατικό ο άνθρωπος: με άλλα λόγια, αν έχετε να κάνετε με υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ, που έχει έστω και το μισό της καλής προδιάθεσης για βοήθεια και τεχνικής γνώσης που είχε αυτή η (άγια) κυρία, μη μασάτε τίποτα, λύση θα βρεθεί.  :Thumbsup1:

----------


## psyxakias

> Υποθέτω όμως ότι έγινε προσωρινά η αλλαγή (και έπαιζα άνετα πλέον) για να βρεθεί η αιτία του κακού, που είναι και αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει, γιατί σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που κατέχει και την πιθανή αιτία αλλά και τη λύση του. Οπότε σε λίγες μέρες, ελπίζω να έχω τη βελτίωση μόνιμα.


Μα το πρόβλημα είναι γνωστό στους τεχνικούς από όταν βγήκε στην αγορά η ADSL, αυτό που κάνουν για να το βελτιώσουν προσωρινά είναι αυξάνουν λίγο το bandwidth του DSLAM και γι'αυτό μετά από λίγο καιρό ξανασυμβαίνει.

Εμένα τους τελευταίους 23-24 μήνες έχει χαλάσει/φτιάξει πάνω από 10-12 φορές αλλά μόνιμη βελτίωση (πάνω από 2 μήνες) ούτε για αστείο.  :Evil:

----------


## cosmos

> Μα το πρόβλημα είναι γνωστό στους τεχνικούς από όταν βγήκε στην αγορά η ADSL, αυτό που κάνουν για να το βελτιώσουν προσωρινά είναι αυξάνουν λίγο το bandwidth του DSLAM και γι'αυτό μετά από λίγο καιρό ξανασυμβαίνει.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, στην πρώτη τηλεφωνική μου επικοινωνία η κυρία αυτή είχε αναφέρει κάτι για αλλαγή δρομολόγησης. Οπωσδήποτε θα κοιτάξω να μάθω τι παίζει πάντως.

----------


## psyxakias

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, στην πρώτη τηλεφωνική μου επικοινωνία η κυρία αυτή είχε αναφέρει κάτι για αλλαγή δρομολόγησης. Οπωσδήποτε θα κοιτάξω να μάθω τι παίζει πάντως.


ΟΚ και ενημερωσέ μας, καυτή η εξελιξή σου αλλά να ήταν και πιο μόνιμη καλά θα ήταν  :Wink:

----------


## cosmos

> ΟΚ και ενημερωσέ μας, καυτή η εξελιξή σου αλλά να ήταν και πιο μόνιμη καλά θα ήταν


Aπ'το στόμα σου ....  :Thumb Dup: 

ΥΓ: Έλα καμμιά βόλτα στο irc, είμαι για λίγο εκεί, να πούμε και από πιο-interactive χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## Navigator

Eχει ενδιαφέρον η περίπτωση του cosmos γιατί αν λυθεί το πρόβλημα σε βάθος χρόνου θα τον έχουμε για παράδειγμα σε αυτούς που μας πουλάνε τρέλα....

----------


## BoGe

Θυμάμαι παλιά, ότι και στον dkounal του το είχαν θιάξει για λίγες μέρες, και μετά ξαναχάλασε.

----------


## psyxakias

Μα ναι αυτό είπα και εγώ, μου το έχουν βελτιώσει αρκετές φορές αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό μία από τα ίδια. Εγώ συνεχίζω να λέω ότι αν είναι να γίνει κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με συντονισμένη διαμαρτυρία  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## chatasos

> Η τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία έγινε περίπου 8 μέρες μετά το γράμμα. Την ίδια μέρα έβλεπα καλύτερο Internet. Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα όμως έπεσα στα ίδια. Δυστυχώς η εν λόγω καλή κυρία απουσιάζει για να δω τι γίνεται. Υποθέτω όμως ότι έγινε προσωρινά η αλλαγή (και έπαιζα άνετα πλέον) για να βρεθεί η αιτία του κακού, που είναι και αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει, γιατί σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που κατέχει και την πιθανή αιτία αλλά και τη λύση του. Οπότε σε λίγες μέρες, ελπίζω να έχω τη βελτίωση μόνιμα.





> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, στην πρώτη τηλεφωνική μου επικοινωνία η κυρία αυτή είχε αναφέρει κάτι για αλλαγή δρομολόγησης. Οπωσδήποτε θα κοιτάξω να μάθω τι παίζει πάντως.


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα:  :Whistling: 

Αλλαγή δρομολόγησης = διαφορετικό vc/vp αποκλειστικά για σένα...
Προσωρινή λύση, έχει ξαναδοκιμαστεί, παίζει μια χαρά....πρακτικά μη εφαρμόσιμη γιατί δεν μπορεί να έχει ο καθένας αποκλειστικά ένα δικό του vc/vp.

Εύχομαι όμως να είναι κάτι άλλο και να είναι μόνιμη η λύση...έτσι για να σου μπει με το καλό το 2006. :Cool:

----------


## Petrakeas

Καλή χρονιά!! πάιδες ας δούμε το πρόβλημα με χιούμορ.Έγραψα ένα καζαμία 2006 σε ένα site και αναφέρω το πρόβλημα με τα dslams.Δείτε το: 
http://www.wiggler.r8.org/

η εδώ: http://iridium.csd.auth.gr/~stpetrak/wordpress/?p=151

----------


## psyxakias

> Φεβρουάριος-Η αγανάχτηση των χρηστών Adsl λόγω των Dslams του πΟΤΕ θα φτάσει στο απροχώρητο, με αποτέλεσμα να προβούν σε γυμνές διαμαρτυρίες στα κέντρα των μεγάλων πόλεων. Το αισχρό θέαμα των γυμνών geeks (με ελάχιστες λαμπρές εξαιρέσεις) θα σοκάρει και θα προκάλέσει παγκόσμια κατακραυγή. Ο πΟΤΕ θα αναγκαστεί να αναβαθμίσει τα dslams του και θα στραφεί προς νέες τεχνολογίες(οπως WIMAX),αφού πρώτα πληρώσει υψηλό πρόστιμο στο ΕΣΡ για τα αισχρά τηλεοπτικά πλάνα που προκάλεσε. Παράλληλα, θα ξεκινήσει καινούριες συνεργασίες με καταξιομένες επιχειρήσεις όπως τα bodyline, στέλνοντας μαζικά spam σε χρήστες πOTEnet με διαφημιστικό υλικό.


Χαχαχαχαχαχα καλό

----------


## dkounal

Εχει κανεις να πει εντυπώσεις ή προβλήματα με το προγραμματάκι που εφτιαξα;
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα ICMP πακέτα είναι ότι πιο αξιόπιστο αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω εντυπώσεις.

----------


## psyxakias

*dkounal*, επειδή βλέπω συνεχιζεις και έχεις διάθεση για το θέμα.. δεν ξεκινάς καμμιά διαμαρτυρία να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές; Εμένα μέχρι και στην 1024άρα μαμιέται το ρημάδι τα πρωινά και κάποιες στιγμές πέφτω στα 40 pps ενώ τις υπόλοιπες ώρες είμαι σταθερά 1150+ pps. *EDIT:*  πλέον, ακόμα και τώρα που είναι βράδυ η 1024άρα δεν πάει πανω από 60 pps (UDP 0-bytes + headers) !!!!




> Εχει κανεις να πει εντυπώσεις ή προβλήματα με το προγραμματάκι που εφτιαξα;


Το δοκίμασα εγώ, μου λέει 36-42 pps (ενώ όταν τελειώνει 0 pps) ενώ με το δικό μου test σε UDP μου λέει 60-80 pps.





> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα ICMP πακέτα είναι ότι πιο αξιόπιστο αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω εντυπώσεις.


Γενικότερα στα ICMP πάντα έπαιρνα πολύ μικρότερα νούμερα. Έχουν και αυτά μειώσεις την ώρα του προβλήματος αλλά έχει αρκετή διαφορά από τα UDP. πχ ακόμα και σε καλές στιγμές δεν έχω δει πάνω από 300 pps σε ICMP ενώ σε UDP έχω δει 1100+

----------


## 123456789

> Εχει κανεις να πει εντυπώσεις ή προβλήματα με το προγραμματάκι που εφτιαξα;
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα ICMP πακέτα είναι ότι πιο αξιόπιστο αλλά θα ήθελα να ακούσω εντυπώσεις.


To δοκίμασα αλλά όχι σε DSL, τα αποτελέσματα πάντως φαίνονται σωστά-δηλ. μετράει σωστά!

----------


## psyxakias

Είδα τώρα τα 60 pps στην 1024άρα βραδιάτικα και συγχίστηκα πάλι, μου φαίνεται δεν πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσω αυτό το thread (το έχω ξαναπει άλλα όλο εδώ επιστρέφω, αχαχαχα)  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμένα σήμερα με πήρε τηλ πρωί πρωί ο ΟΤΕ στο κινητό και με ρώταγε αν είδα διαφορά! λέω χτες το πρωί πηγαινε σφαίρα και τωρα ξανά τα ίδια! και μου λένε άμα και άυριο δεν δεις πάρε τηλέφωνο σε ένα σταθερό που μου έδωσε (λέει είναι οι τεχνικοί για ADSL) να κανονίσω να έρθουνε από εδώ!? να κάνουνε τι ? να δούνε ότι κατευάζει με 20-25 και να με χρεώσουνε για άσκοπη επίσκεψη 45 ευρώ!? Με πήρε μετά και η forthnet και είπανε από μόνοι τους ΧΩΡΙΣ εγώ να το ζητήσω να μου αντικαταστήσουνε το προβληματικό linksys WAG354G (που κάνει disconnects μόνο του!). Και αύριο ή μεθαύριο θα μου στείλουνε ένα D-link και θα δώσω πίσω το linksys! Δυστυχώς και για μένα η χαρά με την adsl ήτανε μόνο χτες! σαν τους παλιούς καλούς καιρούς με siemens1 dslam! μακάρι να ήτανε σαν χτές ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## dkounal

> *dkounal*, επειδή βλέπω συνεχιζεις και έχεις διάθεση για το θέμα.. δεν ξεκινάς καμμιά διαμαρτυρία να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές;


Εάν μετρήσεις το πόσα download έχουν γίνει στο πρόγραμμα που έφτιαξα δεν μαζεύονται 200 άτομα. Δουλεύω την τρίτη και τελευταία έκδοση αυτού του προγράμματος που χρησιμοποιεί server και μάλλον αμέσως μετά κάτι θα γίνει. Ελπίζω ότι θα έχω κάτι χειροπιαστό από ΕΕΤΤ μέχρι τότε ωστόσο ώστε να πάμε κατευθείαν στο συνήγορο του πολίτη.




> Το δοκίμασα εγώ, μου λέει 36-42 pps (ενώ όταν τελειώνει 0 pps) ενώ με το δικό μου test σε UDP μου λέει 60-80 pps.
> Γενικότερα στα ICMP πάντα έπαιρνα πολύ μικρότερα νούμερα. Έχουν και αυτά μειώσεις την ώρα του προβλήματος αλλά έχει αρκετή διαφορά από τα UDP. πχ ακόμα και σε καλές στιγμές δεν έχω δει πάνω από 300 pps σε ICMP ενώ σε UDP έχω δει 1100+


Εχω κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές με τα ICMP και έχω δει περίεργα πράγματα:
α) κατα αρχην υπάρχει μόνο ένα 128Kbps upload με ότι περιορισμούς θέτει.
β) Οι ρουτερς/μοντεμς για ADSL φαίνεται ότι βάζουν και αυτοί το χεράκι τους στην καθυστέριση των εξερχόμενων πακέτων ή και σε απώλεια εξερχόμενων πακέτων λόγω του ότι γεμίζουν τα buffer τους. Προσοχή, εμείς μετράμε εισερχόμενα πακέτα και αυτό επιρεάζει την μέτρηση σε μεγάλο αριθμό πακέτων.
γ) Υπάρχουν πολιτικές περιορισμού των ICMP σε πολλους ρουτερς από την στιγμή που βγαίνουμε από τον BBRAS μέχρι να ξαναμπουν πάλι πίσω οι απαντήσεις.
Συμπερασματικά, από ότι δοκίμασα, τα ICMP δεν δείχνουν με ακρίβεια την ένταση του προβλήματος, δείχνουν όμως την ύπαρξη ή όχι του προβλήματος. Χονδρικά, σταθερές λήψεις αριθμού πακέτων όπως φαίνονται μέσω του προγράμματος :
- >80 πακέτα ICMP/sec δεν στοιχειοθετεί την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή
- <50 πακέτα ICMP/sec δείχνει με σιγουριά ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, οι μετρήσεις όμως το υπερεκτιμούν με μια τάξη που κυμαίνεται από 5%-20%
- 50<χ<80 πακέτα ICMP/sec δεν έχω ακόμη μια ασφαλή εκτίμηση και χρειάζονται αρκετές ακόμη μετρήσεις.

----------


## kostas_pav

XAXAXAXAXAXAXAX!!!

Τελικά κάτι τρελό συμβαίνει!! :Razz:  


Την Κυριακή είχα δηλώση τη βλάβη στη Forthnet και εχθές το βράδυ με πήραν από τη Forthnet να με ρωτήσουν κάποιες επιπλέον πληροφορίες και να με ενημερώσουν ότι ο πΟΤΕ ίσως δεν δεχτή τη βλάβη για την ταχύτητα για υπάρχει κόσμος στο DSLAM μου και είναι υπερφορτωμένο :Evil:  ! (Στη Forthnet δεν δηλώνουν τα πακέτα και τα pings γιατί όπως λένε πάντα είναι γνωστό κτλ κτλ)

Έστειλα τα e-mails και τα fax πριν λίγο και μετά από πέντε λεπτά με πήρε τεχνικός του πΟΤΕ!!!! Πώς γίνετε ακριβώς αυτό???

Μου είπε ότι θα το κοιτάξει από εκεί....

----------


## kostas_pav

Και τα έγγραφα που εστάλησαν! :Wink:  

Αν στείλετε τίποτα εσείς αλλάξτε τα λίγο.... :Wink:

----------


## chatasos

> β) Οι ρουτερς/μοντεμς για ADSL φαίνεται ότι βάζουν και αυτοί το χεράκι τους στην καθυστέριση των εξερχόμενων πακέτων ή και σε απώλεια εξερχόμενων πακέτων λόγω του ότι γεμίζουν τα buffer τους. Προσοχή, εμείς μετράμε εισερχόμενα πακέτα και αυτό επιρεάζει την μέτρηση σε μεγάλο αριθμό πακέτων.
> γ) Υπάρχουν πολιτικές περιορισμού των ICMP σε πολλους ρουτερς από την στιγμή που βγαίνουμε από τον BBRAS μέχρι να ξαναμπουν πάλι πίσω οι απαντήσεις.


Σε Cisco routers (ίσως και σε άλλους) η επεξεργασία των icmp πακέτων με source ή destination τους ίδιους, είναι σε χαμηλή προτεραιότητα σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες διαργασίες.

----------


## j77

Νομίζω ότι αρκετά το συζητήσαμε μεταξύ μας.
Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να βρούμε τρόπους για να αποδείξουμε ότι όντως έχουμε πρόβλημα (γιατί απλά και μόνο ο λόγος μας (πελάτες) δεν είναι αρκετός για τους παροχείς Internet (πωλητές) δεν είναι αρκετός για να μας εξυπηρετήσουν).

Είναι καιρός να δραστηροποιηθούμε διαφορετικά.
Να οργανωθούμε, να δημοσιοποιήσουμε το πρόβλημά μας (εφημερίδες, περιοδικά), να γνωστοποιηθεί στις ενώσεις καταναλωτών, και να απαιτήσουμε αυτά τα οποία πληρώνουμε και αποζημίωση για τις έως τώρα χαμένες μέρες από τις συνδέσεις μας και για τις χαμένες εργατοώρες που δαπανήσαμε ο καθένας ξεχωριστά ψάχνοντας να βρούμε τι φταίει και προσπαθώντας να διορθώσουμε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## psyxakias

> είπανε από μόνοι τους ΧΩΡΙΣ εγώ να το ζητήσω να μου αντικαταστήσουνε το προβληματικό linksys WAG354G (που κάνει disconnects μόνο του!). Και αύριο ή μεθαύριο θα μου στείλουνε ένα D-link και θα δώσω πίσω το linksys!


Προβλέπω να δώσεις τη lotus, για να πάρεις Lada και να συνεχίσεις να έχεις προβλήματα. Διότι αν ο λόγος που το linksys σου κάνει disconnect είναι τα αυξημένα pings (γιατί σε εμένα αυτός ήταν ο λόγος, και εγώ linksys έχω) τότε απλώς στο d-link θα σου νεκρώνει η γραμμή.

Τώρα αν το linksys είναι όντως προβληματικό, τότε καλός.. ειδάλλως κρίμα την αλλαγή.

----------


## Nikiforos

psyxakias είναι 100% αποδεδειγμένο ότι φταίει το linksys! ΠΡΩΤΟΝ γιατί ΜΟΛΙΣ το πήρα έκανε αποσυνδέσεις κάθε τρία λεπτά!!!! μετά το FW update έκανε ποιό αραιά και ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ γιατί με το speedtouch 530i δεν κάνει ΚΑΜΙΑ!!!???? αφού τα pings παραμένουν! ακόμα και από την forthnet με διαβαιβέωσαν και μου είπανε μάλιστα ακριβώς τις ώρες που είχα αποσυνδέσεις και ήτανε και σωστές! οπότε δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΜΙΑ πλέον αμφιβολία (για την περίπτωσή μου τουλάχιστον) ότι το linksys είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ προβληματικό router (το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο έστω). Ακόμα και από τον ΟΤΕ τα ίδια μου είπανε για το συγκεκριμένο router!

----------


## psyxakias

Τότε ΟΚ, απλά έλεγα μην σε είχε αποπροσανατολίσει το πρόβλημα με τα UDP. Καλή αλλαγή  :Cool:

----------


## vasalos

Ρε παιδιά, τελικά, αναβαθμιση της 384 σωζει το πράγμα ή τρίχες?????
Εγώ σήμερα πήρα τηλ την ACN για την υπηρεσία τους i-call που βρήκα αρκετά συμφέρουσα.Μου είπαν οτι η 384 είναι το πρόβλημα και οτι η DIAL-UP είναι πολύ καλύτερη (!!!!) στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, όσο παράλογο και αν μου φένεται. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι με DIAL-UP δούλευα τουλάχιστον το SKYPE, ενώ τώρα δεν μπορώ να ακούσω τίποτα.  :Evil:  
Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι τί λύση να πάρω πέρα της αναβάθμισης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## psyxakias

> Ρε παιδιά, τελικά, αναβαθμιση της 384 σωζει το πράγμα ή τρίχες?????


Στο δικό μου DSLAM, ΤΡΙΧΕΣ. Είμαι στα 1024 και πέφτω ακόμα στα 40 pps κάποιες στιγμές ενώ πολύ αργά τα βράδια πετάω στα 1150+ pps.




> Μου είπαν οτι η 384 είναι το πρόβλημα και οτι η DIAL-UP είναι πολύ καλύτερη (!!!!) στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, όσο παράλογο και αν μου φένεται.


Καθόλου παράλογο, και εγώ είχα κάνει μετρήσεις και με dial-up είχα πάνω από 100 pps όλες τις ώρες ενώ στην 384 δεν πήγαινε πάνω από 20-30 pps, αντίστοιχα στην 512 και στην 1024 υπάρχουν φορές που πέφτω στα 40 pps. Ενώ τα περισσότερα VoIP θέλουν 50 pps.

Λύση δεν είναι ούτε η αναβάθμιση, το πρήξιμο στον ΟΤΕ και η διαμαρτυρία είναι.




> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι με DIAL-UP δούλευα τουλάχιστον το SKYPE, ενώ τώρα δεν μπορώ να ακούσω τίποτα.


Το skype έχει μικρότερη απαίτηση στα πακέτα, θα πρέπει να σου δουλεύει κάπως καλύτερα σε σχέση με άλλα. Αν δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου, μάλλον το πρόβλημά σου είναι αλλού (βλέπε port forwarding, που λύνεται εύκολα!). Αν λειτουργεί στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα/λεπτά αλλά μετά τα παίζει ή αν λειτουργεί ΟΚ τα βράδια μετά τις 2 τη νύχτα, τότε έχεις το γνωστό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε πολλοί από εμάς.

----------


## Navigator

> Ρε παιδιά, τελικά, αναβαθμιση της 384 σωζει το πράγμα ή τρίχες?????
> Εγώ σήμερα πήρα τηλ την ACN για την υπηρεσία τους i-call που βρήκα αρκετά συμφέρουσα.Μου είπαν οτι η 384 είναι το πρόβλημα και οτι η DIAL-UP είναι πολύ καλύτερη (!!!!) στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, όσο παράλογο και αν μου φένεται. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι με DIAL-UP δούλευα τουλάχιστον το SKYPE, ενώ τώρα δεν μπορώ να ακούσω τίποτα.  
> Τελικά αναρωτιέμαι τί λύση να πάρω πέρα της αναβάθμισης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aυτά που σου είπαν τα γράφουν και εδώ:
http://www.i-call.gr/icallFAQ.aspx#question16
Aλλά μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα.Ο λόγος ειναι οτι Ο ΟΤΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝ  ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΟΨΕΙ ΤΟ VOIP και κάνει οτι μπορεί για αυτό...
Υπάρχει η μαρτυρία του psyxakias για τα ίδια προβλήματα στη 512 αλλά και τα 40pps τις πρωινές ώρες που του δίνει η 1024 !
Η μόνη ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΗ λύση  στο  πρόβλημα  μέχρι τώρα  ειναι  full LLU  από  VIVODI  ή  TELEPASSPORT.

----------


## psyxakias

> Υπάρχει η μαρτυρία του psyxakias για τα ίδια προβλήματα στη 512 αλλά και τα 40pps τις πρωινές ώρες που του δίνει η 1024 !


Αχ αυτές οι μαρτυρίες του psyxakia θα βάλουν τον ΟΤΕ να τοιχοκολλήσει "psyxakias wanted, dead or alive (preferred dead)".  :Very Happy: 




> Η μόνη ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΗ λύση  στο  πρόβλημα  μέχρι τώρα  ειναι  full LLU  από  VIVODI  ή  TELEPASSPORT.


Απ'ότι φαίνεται έως τώρα ναι, έκανα κάτι δοκιμές προχθές και εξεπλάγην. Έστειλα έως και 2200 pps (!!) σε Vivodi 1024, τα λάμβανε όλα κανονικά και ανέβηκε το πολύ 10 ms στα pings (όταν πέρασα τα 2500 pps εκτοξεύθηκε στα pings). Ενώ εγώ πάνω στην 1024 του ΟΤΕ από 1150 pps δεν έχω δει ποτέ και το τελευταίο καιρό τις ώρες αιχμής πέφτω έως και στα 40 όπως σωστά είπες πιο πάνω. Βέβαια οφείλω να πω ότι η κατάσταση είναι απείρως καλύτερη από την 384, αλλά και πάλι προβλήματα έχω γαμώτο.

----------


## kostas_pav

Κάτι που δεν ξέρω αν έχει υποθεί...

Σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία (τουλάχιστον της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης) η παρεμπόδιση χρήσης προγραμμάτων VoIP με έμμεσο ή άμμεσο τρόπο, δεν διόκεται πινικά; :Mad:

----------


## MikePan01

> Κάτι που δεν ξέρω αν έχει υποθεί...
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία (τουλάχιστον της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης) η παρεμπόδιση χρήσης προγραμμάτων VoIP με έμμεσο ή άμμεσο τρόπο, δεν διόκεται πινικά;


Οπως τα λες ειναι αλλα ο Οτε ....
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=194

----------


## Navigator

> Κάτι που δεν ξέρω αν έχει υποθεί...
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την νομοθεσία (τουλάχιστον της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης) η παρεμπόδιση χρήσης προγραμμάτων VoIP με έμμεσο ή άμμεσο τρόπο, δεν διόκεται πινικά;


O OTE ειναι κράτος και το κράτος και η βία ειχαν δεμένο τον Προμηθέα για να του τρώνε  το συκώτι...
Το ίδιο κάνει και ο ΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια, μας τρώει τα συκώτια
Τώρα τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στο psyxakias αυτό ειναι θέμα για άλλη τραγωδία  :Laughing: 
Επίσης για να κάνει ο ΟΤΕ ότι θέλει πλήρωσες εσύ και όλοι μας το πρόστιμο που έριξε
η ΕΕ στη Ελλάδα για το μονοπώλιο του  ΟΤΕ :Evil:

----------


## globalnoise

> τί λύση να πάρω πέρα της αναβάθμισης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Τα βουνά ίσως... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## skyman

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να σταλεί μια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας από το adslgr στην ΕΕΕΤ και στον ΟΤΕ όπου να υπογράφουμε όλοι όσοι έχουμε πρόβλημα; αν έχει ήδη γίνει που μπορώ να υπογράψω και εγώ;

----------


## kostas_pav

> Οπως τα λες ειναι αλλα ο Οτε ....
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=194


Αφού είναι έτσι η ΕΕΤΤ τι κάνει? Το διακοσμητικό στοιχείο είναι?????????????????????????????????????????????? :Evil:  

Ας διοργανώσει κάτι το ADSLgr.com (και μην πείτε εγώ! ΕΙΜΑΙ 16!!) :Wink:

----------


## pyrrhos

διαβάζοντας αυτο το forum και έχοντας ο ίδιος το πρόβλημα εχω τις εξής απορίες:

- Έχει κανείς ιδέα του πόσο εκτεταμένο είναι το πρόβλημα με τον περιορισμό των εισερχόμενων πακέτων;
- Γνωρίζετε κόσμο ο οποίος έχει οτε adsl και δεν αντιμετωπίζει το προβλημα; Έχετε ρωτησει φίλους να μάθετε;

αναρωτιέμαι διότι σε αυτό το forum βλέπω συνεχώς τα ίδια ονόματα, καμμια 20αριά, βάλε ενα x10 = 200 αφού πολλοί θα διαβάζουν μόνο χωρίς να κάνουνε post. 200 είναι πολυ λίγοι κατα την αποψή μου. Άμα ειναι μόνο τοσοι που εχουν το πρόβλημα (και το θεωρούν αρκετά πρόβλημα ωστε να καταλήξουν σε αυτο το forum που απο οσο ξέρω είναι το μονο που το διαπραγματεύεται) τοτε τα πράγματα μαλλον είναι πολυ δύσκολα στο να βρέθεί σύντομα καποια λύση γιατι απλά δεν θα ακουστεί το πρόβλημα και όλοι να μαζευτούμε. Το ερώτημα είναι λοιπόν αν υπαρχει η μπορεί να γίνει μια στατιστικη έρευνα. Αν είναι εκτεταμενο το πρόβλημα τότε οι διάφοροι που το έχουν αλλα δεν το εχουν αναφερει θα χωρίζονται σε δύο κατηγορίες:
1. σε αυτους που δεν το ξέρουν οτι το έχουν γιατι μονο στελνουν mail και surfαρουν.
2. σε αυτους που το έχουν αντιμετωπίσει αλλα δεν τους ενοχλεί η απασχολεί αρκετα, η θεωρούν λογικό στην Ελλαδα να μην δουλεύουν καποια πράγματα, ουτως ωστε να το ψάξουν περισότερο

η δεύτερη ομάδα ειναι πιο ενδιαφερουσα και αμα αυτη ειναι μεγάλη και καταφέρουμε να την ενημερώσουμε τότε ισως κατι να μπορεί να γίνει με μια καταγγελία.

----------


## kostas_pav

Αυτό λέει τίποτα?? >> http://europa.eu.int/scadplus/leg/en/lvb/l24108i.htm

----------


## sdikr

> διαβάζοντας αυτο το forum και έχοντας ο ίδιος το πρόβλημα εχω τις εξής απορίες:
> 
> - Έχει κανείς ιδέα του πόσο εκτεταμένο είναι το πρόβλημα με τον περιορισμό των εισερχόμενων πακέτων;
> - Γνωρίζετε κόσμο ο οποίος έχει οτε adsl και δεν αντιμετωπίζει το προβλημα; Έχετε ρωτησει φίλους να μάθετε;
> 
> αναρωτιέμαι διότι σε αυτό το forum βλέπω συνεχώς τα ίδια ονόματα, καμμια 20αριά, βάλε ενα x10 = 200 αφού πολλοί θα διαβάζουν μόνο χωρίς να κάνουνε post. 200 είναι πολυ λίγοι κατα την αποψή μου. Άμα ειναι μόνο τοσοι που εχουν το πρόβλημα (και το θεωρούν αρκετά πρόβλημα ωστε να καταλήξουν σε αυτο το forum που απο οσο ξέρω είναι το μονο που το διαπραγματεύεται) τοτε τα πράγματα μαλλον είναι πολυ δύσκολα στο να βρέθεί σύντομα καποια λύση γιατι απλά δεν θα ακουστεί το πρόβλημα και όλοι να μαζευτούμε. Το ερώτημα είναι λοιπόν αν υπαρχει η μπορεί να γίνει μια στατιστικη έρευνα. Αν είναι εκτεταμενο το πρόβλημα τότε οι διάφοροι που το έχουν αλλα δεν το εχουν αναφερει θα χωρίζονται σε δύο κατηγορίες:
> 1. σε αυτους που δεν το ξέρουν οτι το έχουν γιατι μονο στελνουν mail και surfαρουν.
> 2. σε αυτους που το έχουν αντιμετωπίσει αλλα δεν τους ενοχλεί η απασχολεί αρκετα, η θεωρούν λογικό στην Ελλαδα να μην δουλεύουν καποια πράγματα, ουτως ωστε να το ψάξουν περισότερο
> 
> η δεύτερη ομάδα ειναι πιο ενδιαφερουσα και αμα αυτη ειναι μεγάλη και καταφέρουμε να την ενημερώσουμε τότε ισως κατι να μπορεί να γίνει με μια καταγγελία.


Το πρόβλημα αυτό υπάρχει σχεδόν σε όλα τα dslam  είδικα στις ταχύτητες 384,  αλλά σιγά σιγά πάει και στην 512, 1024  τώρα που πέσαν οι τιμές.

Ειδικά μέσα στις πόλεις αν θα δείς και τον τελευταίο πίνακα με τα dslam  είναι σχεδόν τα πάντα γεμάτα  

Πιστέυω οτι όλοι το ξέρουν, δες μέσα στο φόρουμ πόσοι φωνάζουν οτι ααα σερνετε το p2p  ααα το παιχνίδι  σερνέται.  που έχει να κάνει με το πιταρισμένο dslam, 
Το θέμα ομώς είναι οτι πέραν του να φωνάζουν ,  δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να κάνουν το τεστ  για να δούνε ποσα πακέτα πιάνει η γραμμή.

ΥΓ  είμαι ενας απο αυτούς που έχουν σύνδεση οτε στο σπίτι και δεν έχω πρόβλημα,  απο την στιγμή που άλλαξα ταχυτήτα απο 384  σε 512.

----------


## kostas_pav

Για πόσο ακόμα όμως? :Neutral:

----------


## MikePan01

> διαβάζοντας αυτο το forum και έχοντας ο ίδιος το πρόβλημα εχω τις εξής απορίες:
> 
> - Έχει κανείς ιδέα του πόσο εκτεταμένο είναι το πρόβλημα με τον περιορισμό των εισερχόμενων πακέτων;
> - Γνωρίζετε κόσμο ο οποίος έχει οτε adsl και δεν αντιμετωπίζει το προβλημα; Έχετε ρωτησει φίλους να μάθετε;


To προβλημα το εχουν σχεδον ολοι αλλα λιγοι το γνωριζουν - ενδιαφερονται.
Μεχρι και εγω πριν το i-call το ειχα αλλα δεν με απασχολουσε

----------


## MikePan01

> ΥΓ είμαι ενας απο αυτούς που έχουν σύνδεση οτε στο σπίτι και δεν έχω πρόβλημα, απο την στιγμή που άλλαξα ταχυτήτα απο 384 σε 512


Οταν καιγεται το σπιτι του διπλανου σου .....

----------


## Navigator

Tώρα που είπες i-call ειχα μια φιλική κουβέντα με το helpdesk τους και  μου ειπαν ε οτι απο το feedback που έχουν μέχρι τώρα από τους πελάτες τους σχεδόν όλες οι 384 εχουν πρόβλημα.
Με dialUp έχουν ελάχιστα προβλήματα !

----------


## MikePan01

> Tώρα που είπες i-call ειχα μια φιλική κουβέντα με το helpdesk τους και μου ειπαν ε οτι απο το feedback που έχουν μέχρι τώρα από τους πελάτες τους σχεδόν όλες οι 384 εχουν πρόβλημα.
> Με dialUp έχουν ελάχιστα προβλήματα !


To ξερω αλλα με 1024 γραμμη να βαλω παλι 56αρι modem  :Evil:   για να μιλαω καλα

----------


## Navigator

> To ξερω αλλα με 1024 γραμμη να βαλω παλι 56αρι modem   για να μιλαω καλα


Kοίτα ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να κοιμηθεί το βράδυ αν εσύ τηλεφωνάς τζάμπα πρέπει να σου πάρει κάτι.Εστω και με ΕΠΑΚ....

----------


## MikePan01

> Kοίτα ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να κοιμηθεί το βράδυ αν εσύ τηλεφωνάς τζάμπα πρέπει να σου πάρει κάτι.Εστω και με ΕΠΑΚ....


To ξερω γιατι με Επακ δεν μπορεις να εχεις τηλεφωνο ανοιχτο ολη μερα για να δεχτεις 
τηλεφωνηματα, οποτε γυριζεις πισω στην λυση του κλασικου τηλεφωνου.

Παντως μηλουσα πριν λιγο με το Customer service του i-call και μου ειπαν οτι εχει γινει 
μηνυση στον Οτε απο την ACN

----------


## sdikr

> To ξερω γιατι με Επακ δεν μπορεις να εχεις τηλεφωνο ανοιχτο ολη μερα για να δεχτεις 
> τηλεφωνηματα, οποτε γυριζεις πισω στην λυση του κλασικου τηλεφωνου.
> 
> Παντως μηλουσα πριν λιγο με το Customer service του i-call και μου ειπαν οτι εχει γινει 
> μυνηση στον Οτε απο την ACN


Σε αυτό τους βγάζω το καπέλο!  :Respekt:

----------


## Navigator

Aυτό ειναι η ΕΙΔΗΣΗ και απορώ γιατί δεν εχει δωθεί δημοσιότητα ακόμα σε αυτό.
Καιρός ειναι να το κάνουν και οι άλλοι ISP και οχι να κοροιδεύουν τους συνδρομητές τους που έχουν πρόβλημα με τη πολιτική του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## MikePan01

Παντως οταν τους ειπα για αυτο το thread στο adsl.gr το ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑΝ και το ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ.
Eυχομαι μονο να ειναι αληθες το περι μηνυσης στον Οτε. :Wink:  
Εγω παντως του ειπα αν χρειαστει υπογραφες απο αγανακτησμενους συνδρομητες
να μας ενημερωσει γραφοντας εδω. :Rolling Eyes:  
Με τους αγωνιστικους μου χαιρετισμους λοιπον !!! :Thumbsup1:

----------


## aragorn

Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και στα 512 πάντως, αν και όχι τόσο έκδηλο όσο στα 384...
Στην περίπτωσή μου συμβαίνει το εξής:
Ενώ τα πακέτα, όπως τα μετράω με το performance monitor, είναι γύρω στα 50 και πέφτουν (και αντίστοιχα τα ping πάνε στα ουράνια) το πρόβλημα στο voip με ρούτερ που έχει ενσωματωμένο ΑΤΑ (Zyxel 2602 HW-63) δεν είναι τόσο έντονο.
Προ ολίγου κατέβαζα με Αζάρους και ταυτόχρονα έκανα μια υπεραστική κλήση, χωρίς προβλήματα.
Όταν έκανα κλήση, με Αζάρους να κατεβάζει και με ταυτόχρονο ping, μετά από λίγο τα ping πήγαν στα ύψη και σε time out και στο voip παρουσιάστηκε η γνωστή καθυστέρηση...
Αν χρησιμοποιήσω τον τέστερ του dkounal, τότε ο αριθμός των ICMP πακέτων που παίρνω είναι πολύ μικρότερος από αυτόν που δείχνει το perfomance monitor, αλλά όχι πάντοτε. Το περίεργο, αν είναι περίεργο, είναι πως κάνοντας voip κλήσεις, με τη μέθοδο του dkounal δεν πέρνω πάνω από 12-15 πακέτα έναντι 30-40 του performance monitor. Όλα αυτά, ενώ ο Αζάρους κατεβάζει, όχι όμως στο φουλ (κρατάω δηλαδή το upload μέχρι 4 kB/s και το download μέχρι 12kB/s).

----------


## dkounal

> Αν χρησιμοποιήσω τον τέστερ του dkounal, τότε ο αριθμός των ICMP πακέτων που παίρνω είναι πολύ μικρότερος από αυτόν που δείχνει το perfomance monitor, αλλά όχι πάντοτε. Το περίεργο, αν είναι περίεργο, είναι πως κάνοντας voip κλήσεις, με τη μέθοδο του dkounal δεν πέρνω πάνω από 12-15 πακέτα έναντι 30-40 του performance monitor. Όλα αυτά, ενώ ο Αζάρους κατεβάζει, όχι όμως στο φουλ (κρατάω δηλαδή το upload μέχρι 4 kB/s και το download μέχρι 12kB/s).


To πρόγραμμα που έφτιαξα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί πολλαπλώς:
Εάν δεν χρησιμοποιήσεις το ping βλέπεις ότι και το performance monitor, τον ίδιο μηχανισμό χρησιμοποιούν και τα δύο.
Εάν χρησιμοποιήσεις το ping ενώ χρησιμοποιείται η γραμμή εκεί έχω δει περιεργα πράγματα, σαν να μην μετράνε τα windows είτε τα ICMP είτε τα μη-ICMP πακέτα. Δυστηχώς δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται καθως όλα γίνονται με κλήσεις στο API των windows.
Συνεπώς: Είτε χρησιμοποιείτε τη γραμμή με voip ή οτιδήποτε άλλο και βλέπετε τι πακέτα λαμβάνετε γενικώς είτε τρέχετε το ping κομμάτι του προγράμματος χωρίς να χρησιμοποιείτε την γραμμή σε οτιδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## Navigator

Δεν το λένε μόνο το γράφουν κιόλας :Thumbsup1:  :



> Παρακολουθούμε με μέγιστη προσοχή τόσο την μαζική είσοδο χρηστών στο i-Call , όσο και τις παρατηρήσεις που δεχόμαστε από διάφορες πηγές (εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στο Τμ. Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών, e-mails, απόψεις μελών σε forums κτλ). Μετά από μια πρώτη αξιολόγηση και με την υπόσχεση ότι το εν λόγω ζήτημα θα το εξετάζουμε συνεχώς πολύ προσεκτικά, θέλουμε να επισημάνουμε τα ακόλουθα:

----------


## papajohn

Και όσο για ένα φίλο που ρωτησε γιατι δεν είναι γνωστό το πρόβλημα:
Ελάχιστοι παίζουν multiplayer στο σπίτι τους (όλοι πάνε σε net cafes) και μηδανιμοί τηλεφωνούν με VoIP προγράμματα. Αφου κατεβάζει κανείς δεν ανησυχεί. Mέχρι που θα δει την διαφήμηση στην τηλεόραση και τον πιάνει η απορία: "Α, ωραίο το Icall!"  :Whistling:

----------


## vasalos

Παιδιά την ίδια επιβεβαίωση έχω και γω απο την ACN. Με πήραν σήμερα τηλ για να με ρωτήσουν λεπτομέριες για το μέιλ που έστειλα. Όταν τους εξήγησα το πρόβλημα μου είπαν οτι είναι γνωστό το πρόβλημα.Μετά εξήγησα οτι θα ήταν πολύ πιο λογικό η εταιρία τους να κινηθεί νομικά εναντίον του ΟΤΕ, αφου ο ΟΤΕ τους απαγορεύει εμμέσως -ΠΛΗΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ- την υπηρεσία τους. Και είπαν οτι έχουν ξεκινήσει άμεσες διαδικασίες  :Thumb Dup:  
Αντε μπας και δουμε καμία ασπρη μέρα σε αυτη τη χώρα, εαν και είμαστε ΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΡα πολύ πίσω ακόμα.

----------


## Navigator

Tellas Hol Forthnet TΊ κάνουν ?

----------


## sdikr

> Tellas Hol Forthnet TΊ κάνουν ?


Μόνο η hol  δίνει τέτοια υπηρεσία  (evoice)

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμένα σήμερα μου έσκασε το νέο μου wireless router από forthnet! το Dlink G664T και έδωσα πίσω το linksys WAG354G. Τα disconnects τέρμα πλέον και τα κολλήματα της γραμμής, αλλά σαφώς τα μεγάλα pings και τα χαμηλής ταχύτητας downloads παραμένουν! Τώρα στο θέμα μας. Για όσους έχουνε linux υπάρχει ένα προγραμματάκι που κάνει διάφορες μετρήσεις και στατιστικά και λέγεται iptraf. Το δοκιμάζω συχνά και στο Detailed Interface Statistics έχει total rates, incoming rates kai outcoming rates. Και εκτός των kbits/sec έχει και packets/sec. Στα incoming rates ας πούμε δεν πάει ούτε 20 καν πακέτα ανά sec. Και παίζει σε διάφορα νούμερα, είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό? Πάντως να το δοκιμάσετε γιατί είναι τέλειο!

----------


## psyxakias

Και το tcpstat σε UNIX περιβάλλον κάνει ωραία δουλίτσα  :Wink:

----------


## Navigator

> Μόνο η hol  δίνει τέτοια υπηρεσία  (evoice)


Στή TELLAS και στη FORTHNET δεν παίζουν ON LINE GAMES ?
Πρέπει να αφήνουν τους συνδρομητές τους στό έλεος του ΟΤΕ με τα 20pps ?

----------


## sdikr

> Στή TELLAS και στη FORTHNET δεν παίζουν ON LINE GAMES ?
> Πρέπει να αφήνουν τους συνδρομητές τους στό έλεος του ΟΤΕ με τα 20pps ?


συγνώμη νόμιζα οτι μιλούσες για τα  voip

----------


## Navigator

Συχωρεμένος  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## psyxakias

> Στή TELLAS και στη FORTHNET δεν παίζουν ON LINE GAMES ?
> Πρέπει να αφήνουν τους συνδρομητές τους στό έλεος του ΟΤΕ με τα 20pps ?


TELLAS δε ξέρω, FORTHnet ξύνονται. Έχουν βγάλει μια ανακοίνωση (ελαφρώς κρυμμένη) και από εκεί και πέρα τίποτα. Είχα καλέσει στο support και μου είχαν πει ότι έχουν συνάντηση με τον ΟΤΕ για το θέμα αλλά από εκεί και πέρα γιοκ.

Αυτό έχει βγει εδώ και μήνες αλλά δε βλέπω εξέλιξη: http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817



> *Προβλήματα σε εφαρμογές VoIP & Multicast
> *
> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες παρουσιάζονται σε ορισμένους χρήστες ADSL καθυστερήσεις και ιδιαίτερα υψηλοί χρόνοι απόκρισης , τα αποτελέσματα των οποίων γίνονται ιδιαιτέρως αισθητά σε εφαρμογές που λειτουργούν με χρήση πρωτοκόλλων VoIP & Multicast.  Τα συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα φαίνεται  πως  παρουσιάζονται ανεξαρτήτως  παροχέα υπηρεσιών Internet. Η FORTHnet σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΤΕ ( και εξωτερικούς του συνεργάτες ) προσπαθούν να εντοπίσουν τα  αίτια του προβλήματος ώστε  τυχόν δυσλειτουργίες να εξαλειφθούν το συντομότερο δυνατόν.

----------


## kostas_pav

> TELLAS δε ξέρω, FORTHnet ξύνονται. Έχουν βγάλει μια ανακοίνωση (ελαφρώς κρυμμένη) και από εκεί και πέρα τίποτα. Είχα καλέσει στο support και μου είχαν πει ότι έχουν συνάντηση με τον ΟΤΕ για το θέμα αλλά από εκεί και πέρα γιοκ.
> 
> Αυτό έχει βγει εδώ και μήνες αλλά δε βλέπω εξέλιξη: http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817


Αυτό το:



> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες...


Μ'αρέσει πολύ!!!! :Very Happy:   :Evil:

----------


## Acinonyx

Παιδιά, από την Τρίτη που προφανώς γύρισαν όλοι από τις διακοπές τους, με έχουν πεθάνει τα pps.

*Έχω όλη την ημέρα και τη νύχτα 20-30 pps* με εξαίρεση πριν καμιά ώρα όπου μετά από ένα disconnect διάρκειας μισής ώρας είχα 150pps αλλά για λίγα λεπτά.

----------


## spirosta

Εγώ δεν αντέχω άλλο.
Θα πέσει τηλεφωνάκι για αλλαγή 384->512

----------


## kostas_pav

> Εγώ δεν αντέχω άλλο.
> Θα πέσει τηλεφωνάκι για αλλαγή 384->512


Δεν νομίζω ότι θα θα σωθείς για πολύ ακόμα... :Thumbdown0:  


@όλους του υπόλοιπους!
Όπως βλέπετε στην παράθεση άλλος ένας σε 512! :Rolling Eyes:  
Που σημαίνει: Μήπως τελικά οι 512 αρχίζουν να γίνονται σαν τις 384???? :Twisted Evil:

----------


## spirosta

Πάντως το τηλεφώνημα το έκανα ήδη....
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για αυτό που λες. Αλλά έβαλα dsl Για διάφορους λόγους και μέσα σε αυτούς και VOIP και games. Με την τωρινή κατάσταση αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στα 17pps κολλημένος και dsltest της forthnet είμαι στα 213Kbps. Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι τα πράματα είναι τραγικά. 
Ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει που θα πληρώνω παραπάνω για κάτι που έπρεπε να το είχα στην 384(και ελπίζω να το έχω αλλιώς πάλι 384) αλλά δεν άντεχα άλλο να ξυπνώ κάθε πρωί και να βλέπω για παράδειγμα ότι σε 10 ώρες το bitComet είχε κατεβάσει 200MB, και να πάω να χρησιμοποιήσω Voip Buster και να είμαι στα 20pps, και βέβαια ούτε λόγος γα games. Εσύ τι θα έκανες?

----------


## vasalos

Όπως παει θα φορτωθοεί η 512 και η 384 θα γίνει πιο ελεύθερη  :Very Happy:  
Εγώ πάντως σήμερα βλέπω μία φοβερή αστάθεια στα πακέτα 50,46,32,21 κτλ
Για να δούμε

----------


## kostas_pav

> Πάντως το τηλεφώνημα το έκανα ήδη....
> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για αυτό που λες. Αλλά έβαλα dsl Για διάφορους λόγους και μέσα σε αυτούς και VOIP και games. Με την τωρινή κατάσταση αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στα 17pps κολλημένος και dsltest της forthnet είμαι στα 213Kbps. Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι τα πράματα είναι τραγικά. 
> Ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει που θα πληρώνω παραπάνω για κάτι που έπρεπε να το είχα στην 384(και ελπίζω να το έχω αλλιώς πάλι 384) αλλά δεν άντεχα άλλο να ξυπνώ κάθε πρωί και να βλέπω για παράδειγμα ότι σε 10 ώρες το bitComet είχε κατεβάσει 200MB, και να πάω να χρησιμοποιήσω Voip Buster και να είμαι στα 20pps, και βέβαια ούτε λόγος γα games. Εσύ τι θα έκανες?


Ήδη έκανα! Έστειλα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ!
Δεν είδα κανένα εδώ μέσα να στείλει καταγγελία... Μόνο e-mails και fax σε παρόχους έστειλαν μερικοί!

Η κατάσταση έχει φθάσει στο απροχόρητο... Δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω από P2P, δεν μπορώ να παίξω παιχνίδια, δεν μπορώ να τηλεφωνήσω ούτε καν σε άλλο pc μέσω του Skype (που έχει και λιγότερες απετήσεις). Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι IRC, instant messaging, browsing και κατέβασμα (σε άθλιες ταχήτητες!) Είμαι στα 10packets αυτή τη στιγμή...  :Crying:  
Στα πόσα επιρεάζετε το browsing??? :Evil:  

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ πΟΤΕ!!!! :Thumb Dup:  

Να δώ πότε θα δικαιωθώ! Και αν απαντήσει βλακείες να ξέρετε ότι θα απαιτήσω πίσω όλα τα χρήματα για τις περιόδους του Δεκεμβρίου και Ιανουαρίου που η ADSL είναι ίδια με PSTN! Και φυσικά μέσα θα εμπλεχτεί και η Forthnet γιατί έχω 1Bill!

----------


## Navigator

Πολωνοί ανοίγουν αντιπροσωπεία στη Ελλάδα.Τα γραφεία τους θα ειναι στο σύνταγμα.
Ηταν ενημερωμένοι ήθελαν Giga δίκτυο τηλ. κέντρο IP-PBX και ...Voip !
Τους έστειλα σούμπιτους στη Vivodi....

----------


## vasalos

> Ήδη έκανα! Έστειλα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ!
> Δεν είδα κανένα εδώ μέσα να στείλει καταγγελία... Μόνο e-mails και fax σε παρόχους έστειλαν μερικοί!


Για κάνε ένα attach  το κείμενό σου σε doc στο φορουμ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Vasalos κάνε τον κόπο και διάβασε και προηγούμενα εδώ μέσα, λίγο παραπάνω έχει σε pdf τα αρχεία ο Κώστας! η iptraf είναι κλάσεις καλύτερη! πάντως έκανα apt-get install tcpstat.  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  η ADSL μου πάει σαν ΧΕΛΟΝΑ!!! ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΛΕΜΕΕΕΕΕ ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!

----------


## spirosta

Ναι το θέμα είναι ότι πάει η dsl σαν χελώνα αλλά όπως λέει  και ο kostas.pav κανένας δεν κάνει τίποτε και δεν εξαιρώ τον ευατό μου. Αλλά από όσα βλέπω και διαβαζω και ακούω από εργαζόμενους στον οτέ δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτε. Είναι μία κατάσταση που βολεύει τον οτε αφού χωρίς να κάνει τίποτε και χωρίς να το θέλει δεν έχεις εσύ ο απλός χρήστης voip και άρα σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο.
Οι μεγάλοι στον οτέ λένε ότι είναι θέμα τοπολογίας και αφού καλύπτονται και με ένα "οι ταχύτητες δεν είναι εγγυημένες" κάνουν τους ανήξερους.
Οι υπάλληλοι (και όχι οι τεχνικοί) δεν ξέρουν γιατί κανένας δεν τους ενημερώνει.
Οι τεχνικοί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τους βρεις αλλά άμα τους βρεις ή θα κάτσουν και θα το αναλύσουν, χωρίς όμως να λυθεί το πρόβλημα, ή θα σε στείλουν στο καλό σου επειδή θα βαριούνται.
Oi ISP νομίζω δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν και δεν τους πολυνοιάζει αφού ο κόσμος και dsl βάζει και αναβαθμίσεις κάνει αφού δεν δουλεύει όπως θα έπρεπε.
Όσο για προστασία του καταναλωτή... Μην ξεχνάμε ότι προσφέρεται από το κράτος αυτή η προστασία. Και δυστυχώς ακόμη ο οτέ είναι "κράτος". Μόνο αν αλλάξει ο χώρος των τηλεπικοινωνιών (και όχι τα "μεγάλα" βήματα μπου κάνει ο οτέ) και μόνο τότε θα δούμε μέλλον. Α! και αν περάσει και η vivodi από τα σπίτια μας.

----------


## aragorn

To δυστυχώς έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός πως στην Ελλάδα *δεν* έχουμε ανάγκη από εναλλακτικούς παροχείς.
Ανάγκη έχουμε από *εναλλακτικά* δίκτυα
Τότε θα βλέπαμε τον ΟΤΕ να τρέχει και να φτάνει...

----------


## kostas_pav

> Για κάνε ένα attach  το κείμενό σου σε doc στο φορουμ.


Το έχω σε .pdf! Άνοιξε το με Adobe Reader, μαύρισε τα, κάνε τα copy και μετά paste στο Word! Τροποποίησε τα και στείλε...

Προσοχή! Όχι τα ίδια... Θα γράψεις τα δικά σου προβλήματα!! :Wink:

----------


## kostas_pav

...και να *ΜΗΝ* φτάνει...

----------


## vasalos

SORRY παιδιά το thread είναι τεράστιο κ δεν τα είχα δει.

Απλώς εγώ έχω την απορία αν οι "κύριοι" του ΟΤΕ έχουν ιδέα τι σημαίνει οπτική ίνα????

----------


## stavpal

και γώ βλέπω τα απογεύματα τα 16-25pps αλλά δεν αντέχω άλλο να τα κοιτάω. Ξέρω απλώς ότι λίγες ώρες το πρωί θα κατεβάσει πολύ περισσότερα απ'ότι όλο το απόγευμα

----------


## dkounal

Δεν νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουν περιοριστεί σε e-mail σε παρόχους εδώ μέσα.
Έχω κάνει εγγράφως αναφορά βλάβης στον ΟΤΕ από τον οποία ζητάω επιστροφή του παγίου μου εφόσον δεν διορθώσει ή δεν μου απαντήσει γραπτώς ότι δεν είναι βλάβη.
Από 18/11/2005 υπάρχει καταγγελία μου στην ΕΕΤΤ. Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μου απαντήσουν σε 50 ημέρες και επειδή δεν έχω λάβει απάντηση θα τους πάρω την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Υπάρχει δευτερη καταγγελία μου ΕΕΤΤ στις 15/12 στην οποία καταγγέλω την ίδια την ΕΕΤΤ και ζητώ να μάθω τι ακριβώς κάνει, μετά την δημοσίευση του προβλήματος στο i-call.

Εκτός από τα παραπάνω έχει σταλεί:
- Στις εφημερίδες: ΤαΝέα (6/12), ο Κόσμος του επενδυτή (15/12), Ναυτεμπορική (Στις δύο πρώτες περιπτώσεις προϋπήρχε επικοινωνία για τους εξηγήσω και να είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάτάλαβαν για τι μιλάμε, με τους δημοσιογράφους κ. Ντελέζο και κ. Καλαμάρα ενώ στην τρίτη περίπτωση είδα ότι δεν τους ενδιέφερε το πρόβλημα και δεν έστειλα τίποτα)
- Στο περιοδικό RAM (6/12).
- Στο ε-life της ΕΡΤ-3 (2/12) 
- Στις ενώσεις καταναλωτών: ΚΕΠΚΑ (15/12), ΕΕΧΙ (19/11). 
- Στο συγγραφέα Νίκο Δήμου (6/12).

Από όλους αυτούς, μόνο ο Νίκος Δήμου είχε το διαθέσιμο χρόνο να μου απαντήσει, και να καταλάβω ότι έκανε τον κόπο να διαβάσει το μήνυμα μου. Οι υπόλοιποι απλά θεώρησαν ότι τα γρανάζια της δημοσιογραφίας θέλουν λάδωμα για να δουλέψουν και προτιμούν απλά να περιορίζονται στο να προάγουν υπηρεσίες voip που πωλούνται από εταιρίες αδιαφορώντας για τα προβλήματα της πραγματικότητας.

Εκρεμμεί το τμήμα προστασίας καταναλωτή του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης αλλά για αυτό θα ήθελα να υπάρχει μια απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ και ο συνήγορος του πολίτη.
Μια εναλλακτική περίπτωση, μετά από κουβέντα με φίλο δικηγόρο είναι μια ομαδική αγωγή στον ΟΤΕ αιτούμενοι 300.000 ο καθένας μας για ηθική βλάβη. Θα πάρει 2 χρόνια σαν διαδικασία αλλά μπορεί να φοβίσει τον ΟΤΕ και να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα ή να βγάλουμε και κανένα φράγκο.
Σε αυτή τη μπανανία, μπορείτε να ανοίξετε μια εταιρία, να εκμεταλλεύστε τους καταναλωτές πουλώντας υπηρεσίες που δεν υφίστανται και το μόνο που μπορεί να σας συμβεί είναι να σας καλέσει ο εισαγγελέας για καμιά κατάθεση μέχρι να περάσουν 2 χρόνια για να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά ο εισαγγελέας με όσους θα σας καταγγείλουν ή σας μηνύσουν και φυσικά τότε μπορείτε να βρίσκεστε Βραζιλία, πίνωντας στην υγεία του ελληνικού νομικού συστήματος και των ελλήνων καταναλωτών που εξαπατήσατε.......

----------


## MNP-10

Μολις εχω κλεισει τις πρωτες μου 48 ωρες με adsl και το μπουκωμα στα πακετα του ΟΤΕ ειναι πασιφανες. Με το mule οταν πατωνει τη συνδεση με >15-20 πακετα, ουτε να surfarw δε γινεται. Για να κανει look-up, contact, transfer web σελιδα θελω μισο λεπτο και ας εχω το μισο bandwith και βαλε διαθεσιμο. Ειναι 100 φορες χειροτερο και απο dialup. Τι διαλο γινεται.. αυτο ειναι σοβαροτατο ζητημα.. Μηπως επρεπε να υπαρχει κατι πιο οργανωμενο σαν αντιδραση απο μερους adsl χρηστων?

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα το πρωί πάει λίγο καλύτερα και βλέπω περισσότερα pps! φυσικά αυτό είναι επειδή σήμερα είναι ΑΡΓΙΑ! θα φτιάξω και εγώ καταγγελίες να στείλω, αλλά θέλω να μας πει ο Κώστας που τις έστειλε γιατί δεν έχω ούτε τα τηλέφωνα τους, ούτε τα fax. Σκέφτομαι πάρα πολύ σοβαρά να τα παρατήσω και να κόψω ΟΤΕ adsl και forthnet και να βάλω vivodi adsl 512, και να κρατήσω την isdn με τα 2 τηλεφωνικά μου νούμερα. Δεν πάει άλλο! ένα αρχείο κατεβάζω με limewire και κάνει μισό λεπτό να ανοίξει ένα site! ΜΑ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΟΙΑ!!! χτες μίλησα με ΟΤΕ αν μπορώ να την κάνω 512 και λέει πρέπει να το κάνει η 4νετ και τσαντίστηκε αυτή. και μετά μίλησα με 4νετ και όλως τυχαίως για 2 φορες! έπεσε η γραμμή???? την δεύτερη φορά δεν ξαναπήρα ΕΛΕΟΣ με 10 και 15 λεπτά στην αναμονή!

----------


## sdikr

> Σήμερα το πρωί πάει λίγο καλύτερα και βλέπω περισσότερα pps! φυσικά αυτό είναι επειδή σήμερα είναι ΑΡΓΙΑ! θα φτιάξω και εγώ καταγγελίες να στείλω, αλλά θέλω να μας πει ο Κώστας που τις έστειλε γιατί δεν έχω ούτε τα τηλέφωνα τους, ούτε τα fax. Σκέφτομαι πάρα πολύ σοβαρά να τα παρατήσω και να κόψω ΟΤΕ adsl και forthnet και να βάλω vivodi adsl 512, και να κρατήσω την isdn με τα 2 τηλεφωνικά μου νούμερα. Δεν πάει άλλο! ένα αρχείο κατεβάζω με limewire και κάνει μισό λεπτό να ανοίξει ένα site! ΜΑ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΟΙΑ!!! χτες μίλησα με ΟΤΕ αν μπορώ να την κάνω 512 και λέει πρέπει να το κάνει η 4νετ και τσαντίστηκε αυτή. και μετά μίλησα με 4νετ και όλως τυχαίως για 2 φορες! έπεσε η γραμμή???? την δεύτερη φορά δεν ξαναπήρα ΕΛΕΟΣ με 10 και 15 λεπτά στην αναμονή!


Αφού η γραμμή σου είναι στο όνομα της forthnet,    σε αυτούς θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν εχεις δει τι έχω πει παραπάνω? το έχω πει 300 φορές στην forthnet συνέχεια μου λένε ότι τα λένε στον ΟΤΕ και θα το φτιάξει και ο ΟΤΕ με πήρε τηλέφωνο και λέει πχ άμα αύριο δεν έχει φτιαχτεί πάρε τηλ εδώ (μου δώσανε ένα σταθερό) και θα έρθουνε τεχνικοί από εκεί! δηλαδή στο σπίτι μου! να κάνουνε ΤΙ? να με χρεώσουνε άσκοπη επίσκεψη 45 ευρώ? αφού το πρόβλημα έγινε όταν απο siemens1 dslam με πήγανε σε siemens2!!!! είχα adsl από 1ι sept 2004 και την 1ι δεκ 2005 έγινε το πρόβλημα αυτό ΕΠΕΙΔΗ αλλάξανε dslam! και τώρα επειδή "θεωρούνε" ότι η γραμμή μου είναι μιά χαρά αρνούνται να αλλάξουνε dslam. Και αυτά επειδή εγώ ο μλκς ήθελα να πάρω το adsl in a box plus wireless+nintendo ds από πλάισιο, εμ που να ήξερα τι με περίμενε! Πάλι και σήμερα το πρωί έπεσε η γραμμή μόλις ακούνε το username μου??? Πάντως εγώ θα ζητήσω πίσω χρηματικό ποσό και να διακόψουμε και να τους δώσω πίσω και το wireless router για να μπορώ να βάλω vivodi full LLU και ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!

----------


## dkounal

> Δεν εχεις δει τι έχω πει παραπάνω? .......


Νομίζω ότι σου έχω πει τι πρέπει να κάνεις.Ζήτα τα λεφτά σου πίσω. Δεν σου τα δίνουν, κάνε μια καταγγελία στο τμήμα καταναλωτή:  http://www.efpolis.gr/
Και πήγαινε full για vivodi. Εάν είχα τη δυνατότητα θα το έκανα και εγώ.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο μέσος Ελληνας προσπαθεί να αποσιωπήσει κάθε περίπτωση που η υπηρεσία ή το προϊον που προμηθεύτηκε δεν ήταν το διαφημιζόμενο. Εάν δεν καταγγέλεται η κάθε περίπτωση, τότε ο κάθενας που το αποσιωπά είναι συνεργός και συνένοχος.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Ξέρει κανείς από πότε είναι δημοσιευμένο αυτό;

http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817

----------


## dkounal

> Ξέρει κανείς από πότε είναι δημοσιευμένο αυτό;
> 
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817


Ψάξε στο μεγάλο thread "Συζήτηση για το ΣΟΒΑΡΟ......." πότε ο psyxakias ανακοινωσε την αιτία του προβλήματος και πρόσθεσε μια βδομάδα.
Εάν θυμάμε καλά πρέπει να ήταν τέλη Σεπτέμβρη-αρχές Οκτώβρη 2005

----------


## gkandir

> Ξέρει κανείς από πότε είναι δημοσιευμένο αυτό;
> 
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817


Δυστυχώς όχι, αλλά υπάρχει κι εδώ κάτι ανάλογο στο i-call.gr

----------


## DeToNaToR

Γεια χαρά,

το συγκεκριμένο θέμα υπέπεσε στην αντίληψη μου από την ανάγνωση του forum, μιας και δεν χρησιμοποιώ VoIP.
Είπα σήμερα το πρωι (Αργία) να δοκιμάσω, κατέβασα το τεστ του dkounal, χτύπησα την Ναυτεμπορική και πηρα σταθερά πάνω από 100 pps.
Επίσης έβαλα το VoIP Buster, και πήρα τηλ το νούμερό μου, κάλεσε αμέσως, μίλησα με τον εαυτό μου αδιάλειπτα και με lag περίπου 0,5 sec. Κατά την διάρκεια της συνομιλίας το τέστ κατέγραφε σχεδόν σταθερά 50 pps

Άρα μάλλον δεν έχω πρόβλημα...

Ανέφερε ένας φίλος λίγο παραπάνω ότι σήμερα τα πράματα είναι καλύτερα και αυτό οφείλεται στην αργία. Το ερώτημα μου είναι: 

Αν υπάρχει κόφτης, αυτός δεν πρέπει να δουλέυει Κυριακές και σχόλες? Αν τις ώρες αιχμής το πρόβλημα εντείνεται αυτό δεν δείχνει ότι μάλλον φταίει η "δυναμικότητα?" , "χωρητικότητα?" -δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο τεχνικά ορθός όρος- των υποδομών του ΟΤΕ, παρά μια κακόβουλη ρύθμιση, η οποία μπορεί να αλλάξει αν αντιδράσουμε?

Είμαι στο Βοτανικό, με Otenet 384

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nikiforos

Λοιπόν τελικά μετά από ΠΟΛΥ αναμονή και σπάσιμο νεύρων, κατάφερα και έπιασα 4net. Είπα τα προβλήματά μου και απαίτησα διακοπή των υπηρεσιών και να επιστέψω το Dlink Wireless Router D664T και να επιστραφεί και ένα ανάλογο ποσό. Μου είπε αυτή δεν ξέρει αν γίνεται αλλά είναι θέμα των υπευθύνων και την Δευτέρα θα με πάρουνε τηλέφωνο στο κινητό να μιλήσουμε. Πάντως όπως και να έχει επειδή και η υπομονή έχει τα όρια της, πάω για vivodi full llu, μιάς και μίλησα και με vivodi και ΧΩΡΙΣ να περιμένω 10 χρόνια στην αναμονή! Μάλιστα στην 4net μου είπε ότι σήμερα από το πρωί έχουνε πολλά τηλέφωνα για προβλήματα ταχύτητας και pings και ητανε τόσα που ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο τους!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Γιαυτό και εμένα μου έκανε βββββββββββββββββββ ?????? ΧΧΑΑΧΧΑΑΧΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ

----------


## dkounal

> Άρα μάλλον δεν έχω πρόβλημα...
> Ανέφερε ένας φίλος λίγο παραπάνω ότι σήμερα τα πράματα είναι καλύτερα και αυτό οφείλεται στην αργία.


Ναι μπορεί να συμβαίνει. Καλό είναι να το δοκιμάσεις ξανά ένα πρωινο και ένα απόγευμα εργάσιμης. Κάποιες φορές εμφανίζεται σε 1-2 εβδομάδες.




> Το ερώτημα μου είναι: 
> Αν υπάρχει κόφτης, αυτός δεν πρέπει να δουλέυει Κυριακές και σχόλες? Αν τις ώρες αιχμής το πρόβλημα εντείνεται αυτό δεν δείχνει ότι μάλλον φταίει η "δυναμικότητα?" , "χωρητικότητα?" -δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο τεχνικά ορθός όρος- των υποδομών του ΟΤΕ, παρά μια κακόβουλη ρύθμιση, η οποία μπορεί να αλλάξει αν αντιδράσουμε?


Δεν τεκμηριώνεται ότι είναι κόφτης σίγουρα, πιθανόν να είναι όμως. Πιθανώς να είναι επίσης ανεπάρκεια των μηχανημάτων του ΟΤΕ όταν υπάρχει μεγάλο φορτίο. Τότε αντί να κάνουν bandwidth limiting κάνουν packet limiting.
Ώστοσο δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω την πιθανότητα να υπάρχουν ξεχωριστές ουρες για αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν voip και αυτούς που δεν χρησιμοποιουν και αυτό να τροποποιείται από τα στατιστικά του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό μόνο με εντολή εισαγγελέα μπορεί να ελεγχθεί ή με δοκιμές ανθρώπων που είναι στο ίδιο DSLAM σίγουρα και στην ίδια ταχύτητα.



> Μάλιστα στην 4net μου είπε ότι σήμερα από το πρωί έχουνε πολλά τηλέφωνα για προβλήματα ταχύτητας και pings και ητανε τόσα που ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕ το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο τους!!! Γιαυτό και εμένα μου έκανε βββββββββββββββββββ ?????? ΧΧΑΑΧΧΑΑΧΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ


Δεν έχεις διαβάσει όλο το thread. Αυτό το παραμύθι το λένε συχνά.....

----------


## MikePan01

Επειδη "δεν τεκμηριώνεται ότι είναι κόφτης"  :Mad:  και επειδη "ειναι αργια σημερα"  :Evil:  και τα πραγματα ειναι "πολυ καλυτερα"  :Crying:  σε μια 1024 γραμμη με πΟτε + Ηολ δειτε αυτο και ακουστε και αυτο :RTFM:  
Για να προλαβω απαντησης περι "δοκιμασες αλλον codek" και "μηπως ειναι λαθος ρυθμησεις" σας λεω οτι προχτες μιλαγα σχετικα καλα στις 03.00 ΑΜ
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ :Evil:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Επειδη "δεν τεκμηριώνεται ότι είναι κόφτης"  και επειδη "ειναι αργια σημερα"  και τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ καλυτερα  σε μια 1024 γραμμη με πΟτε + Ηολ δειτε αυτο και ακουστε και αυτο 
> Για να προλαβω απαντησης περι "δοκιμασες αλλον codek" και "μηπως ειναι λαθος ρυθμησεις" σας λεω οτι προχτες μιλαγα σχετικα καλα στις 03.00 ΑΜ


 
Τέλειο!! Το δικό μου (VoIPBuster) είναι ακόμα χειρότερο.... :Crying:

----------


## anon

> Αν υπάρχει κόφτης, αυτός δεν πρέπει να δουλέυει Κυριακές και σχόλες? Αν τις ώρες αιχμής το πρόβλημα εντείνεται αυτό δεν δείχνει ότι μάλλον φταίει η "δυναμικότητα?" , "χωρητικότητα?" -δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο τεχνικά ορθός όρος- των υποδομών του ΟΤΕ, παρά μια κακόβουλη ρύθμιση, η οποία μπορεί να αλλάξει αν αντιδράσουμε?
> 
> Είμαι στο Βοτανικό, με Otenet 384
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Δεν υπάρχει "κοφτης". Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό αυτο. Το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην πολύ έντονη χρήση που γίνεται ειδικά με προγράμματα p2p. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει ένα απλοικό QoS που δυστυχώς επιβαρύνει τους χρήστες real time εφαρμογών. Εχει αναφερθεί απο τον malakoudi ο οποίος ξέρει πάρα πολύ καλά γιατι πράγμα μιλάει. Και γιαυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα. Αν έχεις ένα DSLAM με πχ 32 πόρτες και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε contention ratio 1/20 τότε αρκουν 2-3 βαριοί χρήστες για να επιβαρύνουν σημαντικά το δίκτυο. Στη πράξη είναι πάνω απο 2-3 μάλλον 20 τουλάχιστον στους 32. 

Οι λύσεις που υπάρχουν (εφικτές και ανέφικτες)

1) Να αυξήσει την ταχύτητα απο τα DSLAM στους BBRAS ο ΟΤΕ. Ούτως ή άλλως διαθέτει την οπτική ίνα, ας δώσει όλο το διαθέσιμο εύρος (πρόταση του yiapap) Δηλαδή μιλάμε για contention ratio 1/1. Δύσκολο να δεχτεί ο ΟΤΕ κάτι τέτοιο και ας μένει αναξιοποίητη η γραμμή (οπτική ίνα)
2) Να μεγαλώσουν τα DSLAM και να μπούν πολλοί συνδρομητές που κάνουν λίγη χρήση. Αυτοί οι χρήστες που μπαίνουν για 10-40 ώρες το μήνα και βολεύονται προς το παρόν με συνδέσεις PSTN. Οι αυξήσεις του ΕΠΑΚ θα τους οδηγήσουν εκεί. Εφόσον διατηρήσουν το contention ratio αυτό σημαίνει ότι εκεί που είχαμε πχ ένα DSLAM 32 θυρών θα είναι ένα 200άρι. Και επιπλέον χρήστες δεν θα κάνουν χρήση p2p, οπότε θα είναι όλα καλά (υπόθεση).
3) Το πιο εφικτό στην παρούσα φάση είναι να βρείς πρώτα απο όλα σε πιό DSLAM ανήκεις (υπάρχουν οι πίνακες στο σιτε). Βλέπεις λοιπόν την αναλογία που έχει στις συνδέσεις 384/512/1024 . Παίρνεις σύνδεση του τύπου που έχει λιγότερες συνδέσεις. Δηλαδή εαν έχει για παράδειγμα 24/1/4 αυτό σημαίνει ότι η 512 θα συμπεριφέρετε σε real time εφαρμογές καλύτερα απο την 1024. Και αυτό γιατί κάθε τύπος σύνδεσης έχει το δικό του μερίδιο bandwidth. Κοιτάς εαν είναι δυνατόν να το μοιράζεσαι με οσο το δυνατόν λιγότερους.





> Δεν τεκμηριώνεται ότι είναι κόφτης σίγουρα, πιθανόν να είναι όμως. Πιθανώς να είναι επίσης ανεπάρκεια των μηχανημάτων του ΟΤΕ όταν υπάρχει μεγάλο φορτίο. Τότε αντί να κάνουν bandwidth limiting κάνουν packet limiting.
> Ώστοσο δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω την πιθανότητα να υπάρχουν ξεχωριστές ουρες για αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν voip και αυτούς που δεν χρησιμοποιουν και αυτό να τροποποιείται από τα στατιστικά του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό μόνο με εντολή εισαγγελέα μπορεί να ελεγχθεί ή με δοκιμές ανθρώπων που είναι στο ίδιο DSLAM σίγουρα και στην ίδια ταχύτητα.


Δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει inspection μέσα στα ΑΤΜ πακέτα (DSLAM) ώστε να κάνει QoS με βάση την εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιείς (OSI layer 7 ). Οχι ότι είναι αδύνατον τεχνικά αλλά πρακτικά είναι αδύνατο. Μηχανές που κάνουν κατευθείαν Inspection σε TCP/IP συνδέσεις κοστίζουν απο 5 ψηφία και βάλε και χωρίς να χρειάζονται να αποκωδικοποιούν το ATM stream. Φανταστείτε το λοιπόν να πρέπει να βάλει σε κάθε DSLAM τέτοια μηχανήματα (άσε που θα μαθευόταν). Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά, διαβάστε το σχετικό μήνυμα του malakoudi. O OTE έχει βάλει ενα απλοικό QoS που βασίζεται σε πακέτα και σε συδυασμό με πολύ μεγάλες buffers. Με αυτό το QoS ευνοούνται οι συνδέσεις με μεγάλα πακέτα (πχ SMTP, FTP, HTTP κλπ) εις βάρος των εφαρμογών real time που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Δεν υπάρχει "κοφτης". Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό αυτο. Το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην πολύ έντονη χρήση που γίνεται ειδικά με προγράμματα p2p. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει ένα απλοικό QoS που δυστυχώς επιβαρύνει τους χρήστες real time εφαρμογών. Εχει αναφερθεί απο τον malakoudi ο οποίος ξέρει πάρα πολύ καλά γιατι πράγμα μιλάει. Και γιαυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα. Αν έχεις ένα DSLAM με πχ 32 πόρτες και εαν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε contention ratio 1/20 τότε αρκουν 2-3 βαριοί χρήστες για να επιβαρύνουν σημαντικά το δίκτυο. Στη πράξη είναι πάνω απο 2-3 μάλλον 20 τουλάχιστον στους 32. 
> 
> Οι λύσεις που υπάρχουν (εφικτές και ανέφικτες)
> 
> 1) Να αυξήσει την ταχύτητα απο τα DSLAM στους BBRAS ο ΟΤΕ. Ούτως ή άλλως διαθέτει την οπτική ίνα, ας δώσει όλο το διαθέσιμο εύρος (πρόταση του yiapap) Δηλαδή μιλάμε για contention ratio 1/1. Δύσκολο να δεχτεί ο ΟΤΕ κάτι τέτοιο και ας μένει αναξιοποίητη η γραμμή (οπτική ίνα)
> 2) Να μεγαλώσουν τα DSLAM και να μπούν πολλοί συνδρομητές που κάνουν λίγη χρήση. Αυτοί οι χρήστες που μπαίνουν για 10-40 ώρες το μήνα και βολεύονται προς το παρόν με συνδέσεις PSTN. Οι αυξήσεις του ΕΠΑΚ θα τους οδηγήσουν εκεί. Εφόσον διατηρήσουν το contention ratio αυτό σημαίνει ότι εκεί που είχαμε πχ ένα DSLAM 32 θυρών θα είναι ένα 200άρι. Και επιπλέον χρήστες δεν θα κάνουν χρήση p2p, οπότε θα είναι όλα καλά (υπόθεση).
> 3) Το πιο εφικτό στην παρούσα φάση είναι να βρείς πρώτα απο όλα σε πιό DSLAM ανήκεις (υπάρχουν οι πίνακες στο σιτε). Βλέπεις λοιπόν την αναλογία που έχει στις συνδέσεις 384/512/1024 . Παίρνεις σύνδεση του τύπου που έχει λιγότερες συνδέσεις. Δηλαδή εαν έχει για παράδειγμα 24/1/4 αυτό σημαίνει ότι η 512 θα συμπεριφέρετε σε real time εφαρμογές καλύτερα απο την 1024. Και αυτό γιατί κάθε τύπος σύνδεσης έχει το δικό του μερίδιο bandwidth. Κοιτάς εαν είναι δυνατόν να το μοιράζεσαι με οσο το δυνατόν λιγότερους.
> 
> 
> ...


Και τώρα περιμένουμε να γίνει τίποτα από τα παραπάνω από τον πΟΤΕ??? :Thumbdown0:

----------


## anon

> Και τώρα περιμένουμε να γίνει τίποτα από τα παραπάνω από τον πΟΤΕ???


ΟΧΙ. 
Οι πιθανές λύσεις αναφέρθηκαν.

Ακόμη υπάρχει η λύση της μισθωμένης (εαν κάποιος έχει να την πληρώσει ή σε ομάδα χρηστών που θα την μοιράζονται). Μια χιλιάρα σύνδεση πάει κοντά στα 1000 ευρώ το μήνα χωρίς προβλήματα. Για 10 άτομα (ή περισσότερα) μπορεί να είναι καλά, μιας και μπορείς να κόψεις τελείως τον ΟΤΕ (τηλέφωνο VoIP) οπότε γλυτώνεις και 15 ευρώ το μήνα απο εκεί.

----------


## dkounal

> Δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ να κάνει inspection μέσα στα ΑΤΜ πακέτα (DSLAM) ώστε να κάνει QoS με βάση την εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιείς (OSI layer 7 ). Οχι ότι είναι αδύνατον τεχνικά αλλά πρακτικά είναι αδύνατο. Μηχανές που κάνουν κατευθείαν Inspection σε TCP/IP συνδέσεις κοστίζουν απο 5 ψηφία και βάλε και χωρίς να χρειάζονται να αποκωδικοποιούν το ATM stream. Φανταστείτε το λοιπόν να πρέπει να βάλει σε κάθε DSLAM τέτοια μηχανήματα (άσε που θα μαθευόταν). Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά, διαβάστε το σχετικό μήνυμα του malakoudi. O OTE έχει βάλει ενα απλοικό QoS που βασίζεται σε πακέτα και σε συδυασμό με πολύ μεγάλες buffers. Με αυτό το QoS ευνοούνται οι συνδέσεις με μεγάλα πακέτα (πχ SMTP, FTP, HTTP κλπ) εις βάρος των εφαρμογών real time που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα.


Δεν μίλησα για άνοιγμα των ΑΤΜ πακέτων και QoS με βάση τις εφαρμογές. Θα άξιζε πολύ όμως  να δούμε μια καινούργια ADSL σύνδεση της ίδιας ταχύτητας με μια παλιά που έχει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, και που βρίσκεται σίγουρα στο ίδιο DSLAM να δούμε πως πηγαίνει σε διάστημα ένος μήνα.

Δεν είμαι τεχνικός αλλα έχω κάποια κενά μέχρι στιγμής:
1. Που αρχίζει και που τελειώνει το ΑΤΜ layer στην σύνδεση από το ADSL modem μέχρι τον ISP provider;
2. Έχει κάπου πρόσβαση ο ΟΤΕ στο IP επίπεδο ? Μπορεί δηλαδή να βλέπει στατιστικά της μορφής πόσο bandwidth/sec και τόσα packets/sec σε επίπεδο ΙΡ που διακινούνται στη γραμμή ADSL χωρίς να κάνει τον κόπο να ψάξει τι εφαρμογές χρησιμοποιούνται;
3. Εάν μπορεί να έχει τέτοια στατιστικά, μπορεί να βάλει κατηγορίες (ή αλλιώς ουρές) για κάθε τύπο γραμμής (384, 512, 1024) και να τους δίνει λιγότερη ή περισσότερη προτεταιότητα ανάλογα με αυτά τα στατιστικά, διαφορετικές δηλαδή κατηγορίες χρηστών στην προτεραιότητα στο διαθέσιμο bandwidth στην ίδια ταχύτητα γραμμής 384, 512, 1024); Εάν λοιπον ο χρήστης Χ έμπαίνε σε ένα ΑΤΜ profile χαμηλής προτεραιότητας σε σχέση με άλλους χρήστες της ίδιας ADSL πχ 384, τότε η συμπεριφορά δεν θα ήταν ίδια ανεξαρτήτως ISP;
4. Ti κάνανε στη γραμμή μου δύο φορές, ένας τοπικός τεχνικός και την άλλη ένας της ομάδας των "routers" και για λίγες ώρες λαμβανα 600 πακέτα/sec και ξαφνικά μαχαίρι ξανά πίσω; Δεν θα έπρεπε η μετάβαση από τα 600 στα 30 να γίνεται λίγο πιο προοδευτικά εάν ήταν μόνο θέμα bandwidth;

Μην μου πείτε ότι αυτό είναι παράνομο, γιατί ήδη παρανομεί.
Μην μου πειτε ότι ποιος κάθετε να ελέγχει κάθε γραμμή, το αναλαμβάνει ένα script.
Παρακολουθώ τη συμπεριφορά της γραμμης μου εδώ και ένα 5μηνο και δεν έχω αποκλείσει τον δόλο, δεν έχω στοιχεία όμως να το τεκμηριώνουν.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Εγώ είχα το πρόβλημα και με HOL και με Forthnet.

Έχει κανένα email η forthnet να της στέλνω κάθε τόσο; Στο site μόνο μια φόρμα έχει.

Επίσης για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για VoIP να πω ότι το Google Talk γενικά λειτουργεί καλύτερα από το Skype πάνω στο πρόβλημα αυτό.

----------


## Acinonyx

Βρήκα αυτό στο site του OTE. Λέει για όλες τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει ο OTE στον παροχέα internet.
 Δείχνει ότι υπάρχουν 2 τύποι υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ στους παρόχους.ΟΚΣΥΑ ΙΟΚΣΥΑ ΙΙΤο ΟΚΣΥΑ Ι είναι η κλασική σύνδεση που έχουν όλοι οι provider μέσω ATM και εικονικών κυυκλωμάτων που δίνει ταχύτητες μέχρι 155mbit.

 Το ΟΚΣΥΑ ΙΙ είναι σύνδεση μέσω gigabit ethernet που δίνει ταχύτητες μέχρι 1Gbit.

 Ίσως αν πέφταμε σε ΟΚΣΥΑ ΙΙ να μην είχαμε πρόβλημα.

Πάντως το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο BRAS router του ΟΤΕ. Το είχε παραδεχθεί και παλιότερα ένας υπευθυνος που είχε μιλήσει κάποιος (βρίσκεται μέσα στο χάος των post).

Κατά τη γνώμη μου οι router του OTE δεν αντέχουν το cpu load που δημιουργεί το l2tp tunnelling και λυγίζουν. Έτσι εξηγείται το "κόψιμο" των πακέτων σε επίπεδο IP και γι'αυτό έχουμε πρόβλημα στα pps. Και έτσι εξηγείται που ο κόφτης δεν είναι πάντα σταθερός αλλά αυξάνεται με τη κίνηση.

Btw, σήμερα που είναι ΑΡΓΙΑ τα πράγματα πάλι έχουν χαλαρώσει εδώ σε μένα (dslam Ν.Φιλαδέλφεια). Το βράδυ από τις 4:00 μέχρι το πρωί στις 11:00 είχα σχεδόν σταθερά 150pps ενώ και τωρα κάποιες στιγμές χαλαρώνει πάλι και φτάνει γύρω στα 130.

Το θέμα είναι τι κάνουμε; Πως μπορούμε να αντιδράσουμε;

Θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε όλοι από 10-20 ευρώ και να κάνουμε μια ομαδική μήνυση στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μακάρι να ξέραμε τι εξοπλισμό χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ..

----------


## chatasos

Απ' όσο ξέρω....




> 1. Που αρχίζει και που τελειώνει το ΑΤΜ layer στην σύνδεση από το ADSL modem μέχρι τον ISP provider;


 Από το dsl modem μέχρι τον bras του ΟΤΕ.




> 2. Έχει κάπου πρόσβαση ο ΟΤΕ στο IP επίπεδο ? Μπορεί δηλαδή να βλέπει στατιστικά της μορφής πόσο bandwidth/sec και τόσα packets/sec σε επίπεδο ΙΡ που διακινούνται στη γραμμή ADSL χωρίς να κάνει τον κόπο να ψάξει τι εφαρμογές χρησιμοποιούνται;


 Στο ip επίπεδο του χρήστη, όχι.
 Κάποια στατιστικά (atm/vc & l2tp/ppp) όμως μπορεί να βλέπει.




> 3. Εάν μπορεί να έχει τέτοια στατιστικά, μπορεί να βάλει κατηγορίες (ή αλλιώς ουρές) για κάθε τύπο γραμμής (384, 512, 1024) και να τους δίνει λιγότερη ή περισσότερη προτεταιότητα ανάλογα με αυτά τα στατιστικά, διαφορετικές δηλαδή κατηγορίες χρηστών στην προτεραιότητα στο διαθέσιμο bandwidth στην ίδια ταχύτητα γραμμής 384, 512, 1024); Εάν λοιπον ο χρήστης Χ έμπαίνε σε ένα ΑΤΜ profile χαμηλής προτεραιότητας σε σχέση με άλλους χρήστες της ίδιας ADSL πχ 384, τότε η συμπεριφορά δεν θα ήταν ίδια ανεξαρτήτως ISP;


 Θεωρητικά μπορεί.




> 4. Ti κάνανε στη γραμμή μου δύο φορές, ένας τοπικός τεχνικός και την άλλη ένας της ομάδας των "routers" και για λίγες ώρες λαμβανα 600 πακέτα/sec και ξαφνικά μαχαίρι ξανά πίσω; Δεν θα έπρεπε η μετάβαση από τα 600 στα 30 να γίνεται λίγο πιο προοδευτικά εάν ήταν μόνο θέμα bandwidth;


 Μάλλον σου άλλαξαν δρομολόγηση ή αύξησαν το bandwidth του vp σου.





> Το ΟΚΣΥΑ Ι είναι η κλασική σύνδεση που έχουν όλοι οι provider μέσω ATM και εικονικών κυυκλωμάτων που δίνει ταχύτητες μέχρι 155mbit.
> 
>   Το ΟΚΣΥΑ ΙΙ είναι σύνδεση μέσω gigabit ethernet που δίνει ταχύτητες μέχρι 1Gbit.
> 
>   Ίσως αν πέφταμε σε ΟΚΣΥΑ ΙΙ να μην είχαμε πρόβλημα.


Οι συνδέσεις ΟΚΣΥΑ αναφέρονται στην διασύνδεση bras OTE με bras ISP και συνήθως εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Ήδη οι περισσότεροι ISPs έχουν ΟΚΣΥΑ2 στην Αθήνα.

----------


## dkounal

> Απ' όσο ξέρω....
> Κάποια στατιστικά (atm/vc & l2tp/ppp) όμως μπορεί να βλέπει.
> Μάλλον σου άλλαξαν δρομολόγηση ή αύξησαν το bandwidth του vp σου.


Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις... αλλά:
1. Μπορεί να έχει, έστω έμμεση, εκτιμηση για τον αριθμό ή/και το μέγεθος των πακέτων που διακινείται;
2. Τι σημαίνει "άλλαξαν δρομολόγηση ή αύξησαν το bandwidth του vp σου";

----------


## Ice-Blade

Το πρόβλημα αυτό εντοπίζεται στον ISP η στο DSL Access που παρέχει ο ΟΤΕ;

----------


## psyxakias

> Βρήκα αυτό στο site του OTE.


*Εντυπωσιάστηκα* με το συγκεκριμένο site, όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά *για την απόλυτη ειλικρίνια που δείχνει όσον αφορά την υποδομή δικτύου.*

Πατώντας το button "Υποδομή δικτύου" (http://www.ote.gr/oteweb/greek/network/networks.htm) βγάζει το σωστότερο πράγμα που ανέφερε ποτέ ο ΟΤΕ σε ιστοσελίδα του... Δηλαδή:





> *The page cannot be found*
> The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> Please try the following:
> 
>     * If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.
>     * Open the www.ote.gr home page, and then look for links to the information you want.
>     * Click the Back button to try another link.
> 
> ...


Βγάζω το καπέλο στον ΟΤΕ... *ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΟΤΕ CANNOT BE FOUND   
*

----------


## Stelios

Εγω φαινεται πως ειμαι απο τους πολυ τυχερους . Με 1024 forthnet , εχω συνεχως 70-80 pps με το emule ανοιχτο .
Οταν ανοιξω και το voipbuster , παιζει γυρω στα 95-105 pps . Αυτο συμβαινει ολο το 24ωρο , απο την 1η στιγμη που εβαλα dsl . Η DSL μου ειναι μολις 4 ημερων .
Πριν ειχα vivodi full LLU .

----------


## psyxakias

> Η DSL μου ειναι μολις 4 ημερων


no comments, οι περισσότεροι ΟΚ είμασταν στην αρχή. Εγώ ακόμα και στην 512 τις πρώτες 2 εβδομάδες πέταγε. Σου εύχομαι να είσαι όντως τυχερός πάντως  :Wink:

----------


## Stelios

> no comments, οι περισσότεροι ΟΚ είμασταν στην αρχή. Εγώ ακόμα και στην 512 τις πρώτες 2 εβδομάδες πέταγε. Σου εύχομαι να είσαι όντως τυχερός πάντως


Ευχαριστω .  :Smile: 

Δε θυμαμαι αν πριν 1-1.5 χρονο υπηρχε τετοιο προβλημα.
Ποτε το πρωτοσυναντησατε ?

----------


## psyxakias

> Δε θυμαμαι αν πριν 1-1.5 χρονο υπηρχε τετοιο προβλημα.
> Ποτε το πρωτοσυναντησατε ?


Εμφανίστηκε μετά από τους πρώτους δύο μήνες χρήσης στην 384 (Οκτώβριο 2003) και έφτιαχνε κατά καιρούς, εμφανίστηκε δύο εβδομάδες μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 512 (Οκτώβριος 2005), εμφανίστηκε μετά από καμμιά εβδομάδα στην 1024 (Δεκέμβριος 2005). Σαφώς η κατάσταση στην 512 ήταν λιγάκι καλύτερη από την 384, και στην 1024 πολύ καλύτερη αλλά όχι άψογη.

----------


## sdikr

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις... αλλά:
> 1. Μπορεί να έχει, έστω έμμεση, εκτιμηση για τον αριθμό ή/και το μέγεθος των πακέτων που διακινείται;
> 2. Τι σημαίνει "άλλαξαν δρομολόγηση ή αύξησαν το bandwidth του vp σου";


2)  εμείς οταν κάνουμε σύνδεση με το modem  επιλέγουμε  8,35  απο το dslam  και μετά  έχουν διαφορετικά vc,vpi  για να πάνε στον bbras  για την κάθε κλάση (384,512,1024)

Δεν βάζουν δηλάδη 3 γραμμές απο το κέντρο στον bbras,  αλλάγη δρομολόγησης,  πάνε στην συγκεκριμένη πόρτα και λένε  εσύ απο 4,15  πχ  πάνε στο 8,34  το οποιό δεν είναι γεμάτο.

Το κάθε vc  έχει και συγκεκριμένο Bandwidth  δεσμευμένο.

----------


## Ice-Blade

Υπάρχει προοπτική μιας συλλογικής διαμαρτυρίας για αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## dkounal

> 2)  εμείς οταν κάνουμε σύνδεση με το modem  επιλέγουμε  8,35  απο το dslam  και μετά  έχουν διαφορετικά vc,vpi  για να πάνε στον bbras  για την κάθε κλάση (384,512,1024)
> 
> Δεν βάζουν δηλάδη 3 γραμμές απο το κέντρο στον bbras,  αλλάγη δρομολόγησης,  πάνε στην συγκεκριμένη πόρτα και λένε  εσύ απο 4,15  πχ  πάνε στο 8,34  το οποιό δεν είναι γεμάτο.
> 
> Το κάθε vc  έχει και συγκεκριμένο Bandwidth  δεσμευμένο.


Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα είχα και περισσότερο bandwidth ? 
Εγώ όμως δεν είχα....

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα είχα και περισσότερο bandwidth ? 
> Εγώ όμως δεν είχα....


οχι απαραίτητα   :Wink:

----------


## Nikiforos

Stelios γιατί έφυγες από vivodi full LLU? σε ρωτάω γιατί έχω πάρα πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα και θέλω να βάλω vivodi full LLU.

----------


## dkounal

> 2)  εμείς οταν κάνουμε σύνδεση με το modem  επιλέγουμε  8,35  απο το dslam  και μετά  έχουν διαφορετικά vc,vpi  για να πάνε στον bbras  για την κάθε κλάση (384,512,1024)
> Δεν βάζουν δηλάδη 3 γραμμές απο το κέντρο στον bbras,  αλλάγη δρομολόγησης,  πάνε στην συγκεκριμένη πόρτα και λένε  εσύ απο 4,15  πχ  πάνε στο 8,34  το οποιό δεν είναι γεμάτο.
> Το κάθε vc  έχει και συγκεκριμένο Bandwidth  δεσμευμένο.


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι με δηλώνουν στο DSLAM σαν πχ 384 αλλά με βάζουν στο ΑΤΜ στην κλάση των 1024 ?




> οχι απαραίτητα


Tι σημαίνει αυτο ;

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάρχει προοπτική μιας συλλογικής διαμαρτυρίας για αυτό το θέμα;


Ισώς,

Αλλά θα χρείαστει πάνω απο όλα αυτοι που θα συμετάσχουν να κάνουν σωστές ρυθμίσεις και σωστές μετρήσεις,  να δώσουν ονομά, επίθετο, αριθμό ταυτότητας   και όχι απλά ενα και εγώ μέσα.

Και κάποιος/οι που θα αναλάβουν να τα μαζέψουν και να τα στείλουν στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες.

Δυστήχως το τεχνικό κομμάτι με τα τεστ και μετρήσεις  θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα

----------


## chatasos

> 1. Μπορεί να έχει, έστω έμμεση, εκτιμηση για τον αριθμό ή/και το μέγεθος των πακέτων που διακινείται;


Αν αναφέρεσαι στα ip πακέτα του χρήστη, το θεωρώ πάρα πολύ δύσκολο ...όχι όμως αδύνατο.
Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω αναλυτικά τις δυνατότητες των bras του ΟΤΕ, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά.




> 2. Τι σημαίνει "άλλαξαν δρομολόγηση ή αύξησαν το bandwidth του vp σου";


Αλλαγή δρομολόγησης είναι αυτό που είπε ο sdikr. Υπάρχουν 3 VP για τις 3 ταχύτητες, οπότε ή μετέφεραν το δικό σου VC σε κάποιο από τα άλλα 2 VP (εφόσον ήταν πιο άδεια) ή το μετέφεραν σε ένα καινούργιο VP (πιό εύκολο το 1ο, πιο πιθανό το 2ο).
Η αύξηση bandwidth του VP είναι αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ όταν το VP έχει φτάσει στο όριο των χρηστών του. Με άλλα λόγια αν ήσουν στο VP των 384, τότε έδωσαν σ'αυτό παραπάνω bandwdith έτσι ώστε να "ξεμπλοκαριστεί." Είναι η πιο εύκολη λύση αλλά και με την πιο μικρή διάρκεια.

----------


## Stelios

> Stelios γιατί έφυγες από vivodi full LLU? σε ρωτάω γιατί έχω πάρα πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα και θέλω να βάλω vivodi full LLU.


Εφυγα για λογους που δε σχετιζονται με την ποιοτητα της υπηρεσιας της vivodi . 2.5χρονια ειχα full LLU , χωρις κανενα προβλημα . Αψογα παντα στο 100% η γραμμη.

----------


## MikePan01

> *Εντυπωσιάστηκα* με το συγκεκριμένο site, όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο αλλά *για την απόλυτη ειλικρίνια που δείχνει όσον αφορά την υποδομή δικτύου.*
> 
> Πατώντας το button "Υποδομή δικτύου" (http://www.ote.gr/oteweb/greek/network/networks.htm) βγάζει το σωστότερο πράγμα που ανέφερε ποτέ ο ΟΤΕ σε ιστοσελίδα του... Δηλαδή:
> 
> 
> 
> Βγάζω το καπέλο στον ΟΤΕ... *ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΟΤΕ CANNOT BE FOUND  *


 
 :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :ROTFL:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## anon

> Υπάρχει προοπτική μιας συλλογικής διαμαρτυρίας για αυτό το θέμα;


Κατα την γνώμη μου όχι. Και αυτό γιατι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε "υπερβολική χρήση". Ο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε να το αποδείξει αυτό εύκολα δείχνοντας την "κατανάλωση" bandwidth σε κάθε DSLAM (απορώ γιατί δεν το κάνει ήδη για να γλυτώσει τις γκρίνιες) και το οποίο εύκολα θα αποδείκνυε το αυτονόητο. 

Μια λύση, που όμως δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να αποδεχτεί ο ΟΤΕ είναι να αυξήσει την διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα μιας και η οπτική ινα υπάρχει και δεν χρησιμοποιείται όλη η χωρητικότητα.

----------


## dkounal

> Κατα την γνώμη μου όχι. Και αυτό γιατι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε "υπερβολική χρήση".


Οφείλεται κατά κύριο λόγο σε κακό σχεδιασμό του ΟΤΕ. Σε καμιά χώρα το ADSL δεν είναι υπηρεσία που προσφέρεται as-it-is. Υπάρχει ένα μοίρασμα του διαθέσιμου bandwidth και σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει υπερβολική προσπάθεια για χρήση και δεν επαρκεί το bandwidth, ο ΟΤΕ ποχρεωούται να μοιράζει εξ ίσου σε όλους bandwidth και όχι packets. Να κόψει το λαιμό του να το κάνει.

Να θυμήσω ξανά ότι το πρόβλημα μας εδώ είναι ότι λαμβάνουμε *σταθερά χ αριθμό πακέτων ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους πακέτου*. Εάν το πρόβλημα ήταν το διαθέσιμο bandwidth τότε ανάλογα με το μέγεθος των πακέτων θα λαμβάναμε και διαφορετικό αριθμό πακέτων. Το γεγονός ότι ζορίζονται τα μηχανάκια του και κάνουν packet limiting ή τα ρυθμίζει επιλεκτικά ο ίδιος έτσι από δόλο για το voip δεν σημαίνει και ότι δεν πρέπει και να το διορθώσει άμεσα.

@chatasos: Τι θα γίνει 12 Ιανουρίου; Θα σας δώσουν τους περιφερειακούς BBRAS σε λειτουργία?

----------


## anon

> Να θυμήσω ξανά ότι το πρόβλημα μας εδώ είναι ότι λαμβάνουμε *σταθερά χ αριθμό πακέτων ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους πακέτου*. Εάν το πρόβλημα ήταν το διαθέσιμο bandwidth τότε ανάλογα με το μέγεθος των πακέτων θα λαμβάναμε και διαφορετικό αριθμό πακέτων. 
> 
> Το γεγονός ότι ζορίζονται τα μηχανάκια του και κάνουν packet limiting ή τα ρυθμίζει επιλεκτικά ο ίδιος έτσι από δόλο για το voip δεν σημαίνει και ότι δεν πρέπει και να το διορθώσει άμεσα.


Δεν θέλω να το παίξω προστάτης του ΟΤΕ, αλλά μερικά πράγματα πρέπει να τα λέμε με το όνομά τους, και το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή οφείλεται στα p2p.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...004#post379004
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...2068#post62068

Μπορεί ο χρήστης malakudi να ήταν λίγο επιθετικός σε κάποια posts του, αλλά σίγουρα γνωρίζει το θέμα καλύτερο απο πολλούς άλλους εδώ μέσα, αστεράτους όπως τους λέει. 

Επίσης θα συμφωνήσω στο εξης. οτι θα μπορούσε να διαφοροποιήσει λιγάκι το QoS ο ΟΤΕ προκειμένου να γίνει πιο fair ο διαμοιρασμός του bandwidth. Η πρώτη κίνηση θα ηταν να μικρύνει τις buffers που είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλες και ευνοουν συνδέσεις http/ftp και μερικές άλλες που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακετα. Και σίγουρα το παρόν QoS ευννοεί όλους πλην των καταναλωτών. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μόλις τώρα η ALTEC άρχισε να δουλεύει το VoIP και θέλει να έχει όφελος απο την σωστή λειτουργία του ADSL. Μέχρι τώρα όλοι αυτοί οι πάροχοι δούλευαν και ως εναλλακτικοι πάροχοι τηλεφωνίας και οι τιμές του VoIP δεν τους συμφέρουν καθόλου. Αρα δεν έχουν λόγο να πιέσουν το ΟΤΕ να διορθώσει την κατάσταση. 

Είναι πλέον κουραστικό να διαβαζω συνεχεια, πιάνω τόσα pps τόσα Kbps και πάει λέγοντας. Μπορείτε να σταματήσετε τα p2p? Το έχω γράψει σε άλλο μήνυμα ας το ξαναγράψω και ελπίζω να το καταλάβετε

Θέλετε να κάνει ο ΟΤΕ  bandwitdh rate limiting και όχι per packet? πολύ ωραία. Λοιπόν ας πάρουμε ένα DSLAM με 32 πόρτες και όλες 384 (χάριν ευκολίας για τους υπολογισμούς). Το contention ratio είναι 1/20 (νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι χαμηλότερο). Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Εχουμε 384 επι 32 δια 20 = 614 Κbps. Μάλιστα. Αυτή ειναι η συνολική ταχύτητα με την οποία συνδέεται το DSLAM με τον BBRAS του ΟΤΕ. Τώρα εαν όλοι κάνουν χρηση Ιντερνετ, και οι 32 θυρες, θα έχουμε 614/32 = 19,2 Κbps. Φοβερό!!! Εχουμε πλέον εξαλλείψει όλα τα προβλήματα. Ακόμη και εαν είναι οι μισοί μέσα, δηλαδή οι 16, θα έχουμε περίπου 40Kbps.  Τώρα κάτι γίνεται, ίσως παίζει το voip. O καθένας έχει πλέον ταχύτητα μικρότερη και απο μοντεμ..... Και ας παίζουν μόνο οι 16 θύρες... Καταλαβαίνεται λοιπόν γιατί δεν μπορεί να παίξει bandwidth rate limiting????

EDIT: Το Contention Ratio είναι συνήθως αρκετά μεγαλύτερο και παίζει απο 1/30 με 1/50

----------


## dkounal

> Δεν θέλω να το παίξω προστάτης του ΟΤΕ, αλλά μερικά πράγματα πρέπει να τα λέμε με το όνομά τους, και το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή οφείλεται στα p2p.


Με συγχωρείς που το λέω αλλά η άποψη μου είναι ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι πρόβλημα έχουμε. Αντίθετα, ο malakudi το έχει καταλάβει πολύ καλά και εξηγεί και πολύ καλά με όσες λίγες γνώσεις έχω. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου p2p, αυτό δεν με κάνει όμως να τα θεωρώ ότι ο συνήθης ύποπτος για το οτιδήποτε.
Έχω κάνει δοκιμές με στέλνοντας πακέτα με μέγεθος από 0 έως 1024 bytes στη γραμμή μου σε διαδοχικές στιγμές με διαφορά λίγων δεπτερολέπτων και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ελάμβανα 26-31 πακέτα/sec. 
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στο αριθμό των πακέτων που λαμβάνω και όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο bandwidth γιατί το bandwidth που χρησιμοποιούνταν σε αυτή τη δοκιμή ήταν από 1.5ΚΒ/sec με 0 bytes μέγεθος πακέτου έως ~35ΚΒ/sec με μέγεθος 1024 bytes. Ο malakudi γράφει ότι είτε σε αδυναμία των μηχανημάτων του ΟΤΕ είτε σε κακή ρύθμιση τότε τα μηχανηματα του κάνουν packet limiting αντι bandwidth limiting. 
Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι για ένα 24ωρο όλοι που χρησιμοποιούν p2p σταματούν να τα χρησιμοποιούν και αρχίζουν να παίζουν on-line παιχνίδια, ενώ ταυτόχρονα η κοπέλα τους μιλάει στο voip (ή το ανάποδο αν αγαπάτε). Με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση δεν θα τραβάει τα ίδια ζόρια αυτός που συνδέεται στο IRC σε κανάλια με μεγάλη κίνηση; Τώρα το πρόβλημα δεν θα το προκαλεί τα p2p, λύθηκε όμως;
Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να κτυπηθεί στη ρίζα του και δεν είναι θέμα bandwidth. Είναι πρόβλημα του πως μοιράζεται το bandwidth.
Χρυσό το πληρώνουμε το ADSL, να κόψει το λαιμό του να το λύσει.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Με συγχωρείς που το λέω αλλά η άποψη μου είναι ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι πρόβλημα έχουμε. Αντίθετα, ο malakudi το έχει καταλάβει πολύ καλά και εξηγεί και πολύ καλά με όσες λίγες γνώσεις έχω. Δεν χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου p2p, αυτό δεν με κάνει όμως να τα θεωρώ ότι ο συνήθης ύποπτος για το οτιδήποτε.
> Έχω κάνει δοκιμές με στέλνοντας πακέτα με μέγεθος από 0 έως 1024 bytes στη γραμμή μου σε διαδοχικές στιγμές με διαφορά λίγων δεπτερολέπτων και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ελάμβανα 26-31 πακέτα/sec. 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στο αριθμό των πακέτων που λαμβάνω και όχι ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο bandwidth γιατί το bandwidth που χρησιμοποιούνταν σε αυτή τη δοκιμή ήταν από 1.5ΚΒ/sec με 0 bytes μέγεθος πακέτου έως ~35ΚΒ/sec με μέγεθος 1024 bytes. Ο malakudi γράφει ότι είτε σε αδυναμία των μηχανημάτων του ΟΤΕ είτε σε κακή ρύθμιση τότε τα μηχανηματα του κάνουν packet limiting αντι bandwidth limiting. 
> Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι για ένα 24ωρο όλοι που χρησιμοποιούν p2p σταματούν να τα χρησιμοποιούν και αρχίζουν να παίζουν on-line παιχνίδια, ενώ ταυτόχρονα η κοπέλα τους μιλάει στο voip (ή το ανάποδο αν αγαπάτε). Με την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση δεν θα τραβάει τα ίδια ζόρια αυτός που συνδέεται στο IRC σε κανάλια με μεγάλη κίνηση; Τώρα το πρόβλημα δεν θα το προκαλεί τα p2p, λύθηκε όμως;
> Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να κτυπηθεί στη ρίζα του και δεν είναι θέμα bandwidth. Είναι πρόβλημα του πως μοιράζεται το bandwidth.
> Χρυσό το πληρώνουμε το ADSL, να κόψει το λαιμό του να το λύσει.


Και τι γίνετε όταν έχει πρόβλημα και στο bandwitch? Εγώ είμαι σαν ISDN 128Κ το 85% του 24όρου! :Crying:

----------


## dkounal

> Και τι γίνετε όταν έχει πρόβλημα και στο bandwitch? Εγώ είμαι σαν ISDN 128Κ το 85% του 24όρου!


Eκεί νομίζω ότι το μονο σημείο που δεν μπορείς να τον πιέσεις καθώς είναι στα αναμενόμενα της λογικής του ADSL. 
Έχεις όντως 15KB/sec με οποιοδήποτε site (και εντός ΑΙΧ) όταν κάνεις web downloading (προσοχή όχι p2p) χωρίς download manager με πολλαπλές συνδέσεις ?

----------


## NoDsl

> @chatasos: Τι θα γίνει 12 Ιανουρίου; Θα σας δώσουν τους περιφερειακούς BBRAS σε λειτουργία?

----------


## dkounal

> image


To εχω δει αυτό. Σήμερα δηλαδή που είναι 7/1 λειτουργεί BBRAS στο Ηράκλειο;
Το ερώτημα είναι πόσο αξιόπιστος είναι ο ΟΤΕ στις εξαγγελίες του. Αυτό ρωτάω.
Γιατί όπου και να τον πετύχω, με απογοητεύει....
Είδα και την διαδικασία για να πάρει ένας πάροχος Full-LLU...:
Θα υπογράψει συμφωνητικά, θα κάνει ατιτήσεις, για να του πει στο τέλος εάν έχει χώρο στο υπο αίτηση κέντρο και εάν δεν ενδιαφερθεί άλλος πάροχος σε εξι μήνες, θα πληρώσει ο πρώτος παροχος που το ζήτησε το όλο οικοδόμημα που έφτιαξε ο ΟΤΕ για να πάρουν όλοι οι επόμενοι στο τζαμπα.....
Σε τι μπανανία ζουμε......

----------


## gravis

Oι bbras μπορει απο την μερια του ΟΤΕ να στηθηκαν, αλλα δεν νομιζω ακομα οι providers να εκαναν της απαραιτητητες συνδεσεις με αυτους.

----------


## dkounal

> Oι bbras μπορει απο την μερια του ΟΤΕ να στηθηκαν, αλλα δεν νομιζω ακομα οι providers να εκαναν της απαραιτητητες συνδεσεις με αυτους.


Βασικά τρέφω μια ελπίδα μήπως διορθωθεί και το πρόβλημα που κουβεντιάζουμε καθως θα αυξηθούν τα μηχανάκια (BBRAS) που κάνουν τερματισμό του traffic από το ΑΤΜ στους ISPs.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Το πρόβλημα είναι το QoS του ΟΤΕ, τελεία και παύλα. Είναι δυνατόν να κατεβάζεις με 5-6 KB/s και να έχεις ping σε irc παραπάνω από 20 s. Αυτό γίνεται όταν αυτά τα 5-6 KB/s έρχονται από 10-20 συνδέσεις αντί για μία. Αν κατεβάσεις με μία μόνο σύνδεση (π.χ. http, ftp, dc) τότε όλα πάνε μια χαρά.

Το Skype ξεκινά με ping 200 ms και φτάνει μετά από 1-2 λεπτά σε 30-35 s, αυτό γίνεται προοδευτικά και όχι μεμιάς, το οποίο δείχνει τι συμβαίνει.

Έχουμε λοιπόν κουτσουρεμένη πανάκριβη adsl.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Eκεί νομίζω ότι το μονο σημείο που δεν μπορείς να τον πιέσεις καθώς είναι στα αναμενόμενα της λογικής του ADSL. 
> Έχεις όντως 15KB/sec με οποιοδήποτε site (και εντός ΑΙΧ) όταν κάνεις web downloading (προσοχή όχι p2p) χωρίς download manager με πολλαπλές συνδέσεις ?


NAI! Και είναι και πολύ ασταθές... Δηλαδή ώρες-ώρες μπορεί να βρεθεί απο 128k σε 64k ή σε 192k! Αλλά πάντα θα επιστρέφει στα 128k... :Mad:

----------


## Kerl

Νομίζω ότι το τεχνικό κομμάτι αυτού το προβλήματος έχει αναλυθεί επαρκώς. Προσωπικά το αντιμετωπίζω από τότε που έβαλα DSL , πριν δύο χρόνια, χωρίες να έχω συνειδητοποιήσει τότε την ακριβή φύση και έκταση του.

Οργανωμένες μετρήσεις και στοιχεία με κάποια αποδεκτή μεθολογία θα βοηθούσανε πάρα πολύ. Παράλληλα θα ήτανε καλό πιστεύω να κινηθούμε σε ένα ποιο απλοϊκό επίπεδο.

Ο ΟΤΕ διαφημίζει αυτήν την υπηρεσία του ADSL σαν υπηρεσία γρήγορης πρόσβασης στο internet. Όμως στην πραγματικότητα η υπηρεσία του αυτή εξυπηρετεί μόνο χρήστες ftp/www κτλ , σε κάθε περίπτωση ένα υποσύνολο του "internet". Αυτή είναι η απάντηση που έχουνε λάβει αρκετοί στις επικοινωνίες τους με τον ΟΤΕ. Επομένως είναι παραλανητικό να διαφημίζεται και να πωλείται η υπηρεσία αυτή ως πρόσβαση internet.
Θα έπρεπε να διαφημίζεται σαν υπηρεσία πρόσβασης ftp/www και ό,τι άλλο έχει σχεδιαστεί να δίνει σύμφωνα με τις απαντήσεις του ΟΤΕ.

Το σκεπτικό μου είναι να κινηθώ λαμβάνοντας γραπτώς απάντηση όπως κάνανε και άλλοι εδώ μέσα, για το τι τελικά  πραγματικά προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ,και από εκεί και πέρα να δω πως μπορεί να κυνηγηθεί πχ μέσω καταναλωτικών οργανώσων για παραπλάνηση και εξαπάτηση. Η πρόσβαση στο  Internet δεν περιγράφει αυτό που ο ΟΤΕ ισχυρίζεται ότι πουλάει.  

Starcraft κάποτε έπαιζα με 26400 dialup modem σε παιχνίδι 8 ατόμων. Στην ADSL με το που μπαίνω για παιχνίδι η σύνδεση παγώνει. 

Αν ο ΟΤΕ μπορούσε να λύσει το πρόβλημα θα το είχε κάνει. Το πιθανότερο είναι κάποια ωραία μερα να ξυπνήσουμε και να το έχει λύσει. 'Ισως αύριο , ίσως σε ένα χρόνο , ίσως σε τρία χρόνια. Εν τω μεταξύ το ποιο εύκολο πάτημα που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι το ότι διαφημίζει Internet και Internet δεν δίνει. Επομένως πρέπει να αλλάξει η διαφήμιση του και το όνομα της υπηρεσίας του , να αποζημιωθούνε οι παραπλανημένοι καταναλωτές και να αναπροσαρμοστεί το κόστος της υπηρεσίας σύμφωνα με τα όσα , προφανώς υποδεέστερα από τα διαφημιζόμενα , πραγματικά προσφέρει.

Θα ήθελα κάποια σχόλια κατά πόσο είναι ρεαλιστικό το όλο αυτό σκεπτικό.

----------


## Navigator

To σωστό ειναι αυτό πού λέει ο dkounal ειναι βέβαιο το packet limiting που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ.
Και ο σκοπός του δόλιος γιατί ΚΕΡΔΙΖΕΙ από αυτό.
Ολά τα άλλα που λέει για δικαιολογίες ο ΟΤΕ ειναι παραμύθια της χαλιμάς που σκοπό εχουν να θολώσουν το τοπίο και να κρύψουν τη δολιοτήτά του από το αδαή κόσμο που του πληρώνει ενα πανάκριβο κόστος χρήσης adsl.
Kαι το δίκτυο της Vivodi εχει p2p και το dslam της στό Σύνταγμα ειναι πίτα αλλά 20pps δεν ειχε ποτέ.
Αυτό το κόλπο με τα 20pps ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ των γνωστών λαμογίων....

----------


## ndan_gr

Αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν p2p, torrents, VoIP.

Υπάρχει φαντάζομαι πρόβλημα και σε όσους παίζουν παιχνίδια online!
Αυτοί, (πέρα απο την πλάκα), πρέπει να τρελαίνονται κάθε φορά που χάνουν επειδή η σύνδεσή τους κολλάει.

Εγώ έπαιζα online για 3-4 μήνες, μέχρι τέλος καλοκαιριού που άρχισαν να εντοπίζονται τα πρώτα σοβαρά προβλήματα. Μετά σταμάτησα όχι επειδή υπήρχε άπειρο lag, αλλά επειδή βαρέθηκα.
Το ωραίο όμως είναι ότι αρκετές εταιρείες, κυρίως όμως η OTENET, διαφημίζουν τα online παιχνίδια σαν κάτι "φυσικό", για όσους θέλουν ή ενδιαφέρονται να βάλουν DSL μόνο για να παίζουν. Σε αυτούς τι θα πεί, όταν γίνουν συνδρομητές του, ότι η υπηρεσία δεν είναι εγγυημένη και εξαρτάτε απο πολλούς παράγοντες;

Κάτι ακόμα, πολύ μου αρέσει το μήνυμα της Forthnet ότι έχει καλέσει και εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες για να λύσουν το πρόβλημα. Μια ανακοίνωση που υπάρχει αρκετούς μήνες, και ακόμα σύμφωνα και με όσα αναφέρουν οι τεχνικοί, δεν έχουν καταφέρει να λύσουν.

Και κάτι τελευταίο που ίσως είναι βλακεία, ίσως όχι. Στο εξωτερικό, εκεί που υπάρχει ADSL 1, οι ταχύτητες που έχουν δοθεί μήπως είναι πολύ παραπάνω απο αυτές που έχουν δωθεί στην χώρα μας; Δεν θα σχολιάσω ίσως με τι τιμή θα έπρεπε να δωθούν, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να δωθούν σύντομα. Εκτός αν ο αγαπητός μας, κατα τα άλλα, ΟΤΕ προχωρήσει άμεσα (μέχρι το καλοκαίρι που έχει ακουστεί), στην προσφορά ADSL 2+, με παρόμοιες τιμές (αστεία λέω αλλά οκ).

Αν πχ κάποιος έχει μια σύνδεση 4 ΜΒιτ, λογικά δεν θα πρέπει να λαμβάνει πακέτα, με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα; Άρα θα λαμβάνει περισσότερα;
(Μια υπόθεση κάνω μην βαράτε)

----------


## dkounal

Οι τελευταίες μου μετρήσεις με έχουν απογοητεύσει σχετικά την αξιοπιστία του ICMP τμήματος του προγράμματος που έχω φτιάξει. Για να μην δίνονται λάθος εντυπώσεις, έχω προσθέσει περισσότερη πληροφορία ώστε να φαίνεται και τα είσερχόμενα και εξερχόμενα πακέτα και όχι μόνο. Την τελευταία εκδοση, μπορείτε να τη βρείτε σε Link στην υπογραφή μου.

----------


## chatasos

[off-topic]




> Σήμερα δηλαδή που είναι 7/1 λειτουργεί BBRAS στο Ηράκλειο;
> Το ερώτημα είναι πόσο αξιόπιστος είναι ο ΟΤΕ στις εξαγγελίες του. Αυτό ρωτάω.
> Γιατί όπου και να τον πετύχω, με απογοητεύει....


Λογικά  :HaHa:  μέσα στον Ιανουάριο θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί κάποιοι  :Cool: 

ΥΓ: Για την αξιοπιστία του ΟΤΕ, δεν θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω :Whistling: 

[/off-topic]

----------


## anon

> Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να κτυπηθεί στη ρίζα του και δεν είναι θέμα bandwidth. Είναι πρόβλημα του πως μοιράζεται το bandwidth.
> Χρυσό το πληρώνουμε το ADSL, να κόψει το λαιμό του να το λύσει.


Λυπάμαι φίλε μου, αλλά νομίζω ότι ήταν σαφές το παράδειγμά μου τι θα γίνει αν προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις QoS με βάση το bandwidth έστω και υπεραπλουστευμένα. Νομίζω ότι δε καταλαβαίνεις (όπως δυστυχώς και πολλοί εδώ μέσα) ένα πράγμα: Οταν υπάρχει ένας πόρος περιορισμένος, όπως είναι η συνολική χωρητικότητα / ταχύτητα σύνδεσης του DSLAM με τον BBRAS, τότε σε συνθήκες κορεσμού ότι μέθοδο και να χρησιμοποιήσεις, κάποιοι θα "πονάνε". Για να μην "πονάνε" πρέπει να πάψει να υπάρχει κορεσμός. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με δύο τρόπους. Είτε ο ΟΤΕ να μειώσει το contention ratio, είτε να μειωθεί ο κορεσμός απο τις συνδέσεις. Στο εξωτερικό επειδή υπάρχει μεγάλη διάδοση των ADSL έχουμε μικρό ποσοστό απο heavy users σε αντίθεση με την Ελλάδα, που αυτοί είναι η πλειονότητα των χρηστων ADSL. 

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το πληρώνουμε χρυσό, και ότι με τα λεφτά που δίνουμε θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε καλύτερο contention ratio. 

Και δεν παίζει ρόλο εαν εσύ παίζει p2p. Σημασία έχει τι κίνηση γίνεται στο DSLAM που ανήκεις και τι παίζουν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που μοιράζεστε την ίδια γραμμή. Και πάλι θα το πώ, μεγάλη βλακεία του ΟΤΕ, που δεν βγάζει τα στοιχεία αυτά να είναι διαθέσιμα στο Ιντερνετ του τι φόρτο έχει κάθε DSLAM κάθε χρονική στιγμή (δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι δεν έχουν SNMP τα DSLAM, με ένα MRTG είναι πανεύκολο), εκτός βέβαια και εαν το contention ratio είναι πάνω απο 1/50  :Whistling:  :Whistling:  :Whistling:

----------


## ThuNderGr

Στο τεύχος ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ του Pc Master στη στήλη USER POWER γίνεται αναφορά στο πρόβλημα του VoIP. Υπάρχει και απάντηση της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ...

----------


## NoDsl

E πόσταρέ τη για εμάς που δεν το έχουμε το περιοδικό...

----------


## Crosstalk

> Στο τεύχος ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ του Pc Master στη στήλη USER POWER γίνεται αναφορά στο πρόβλημα του VoIP. Υπάρχει και απάντηση της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ...


Τι να πει μωρε και η Otenet?!?!?!......βρηκαν και εβαλαν απαντησεις απο την θυγατρικη του ΟΤΕ λες και εχει συμφερον απο το SIP/VoIP!!!!

----------


## MNP-10

Εντωμεταξυ τωρα σκεφτομουν οτι ο τιτλος του θρεντ ειναι λιγο off. Το προβλημα το εχουν τα πακετα γενικοτερα (ασχετως udp/tcp). Αμα φορτωσετε τo iptraf του linux κατα τη λειτουργια p2p, αυτο γινεται αμεσα ξεκαθαρο. Πχ σε περιπου 2 ωρες χρησης εχω γυρω στις 285.000 πακετα tcp/ip και μονο 6000 udp και 125 icmp. Μεσος ορος ειναι γυρω στα 40 πακετα. Αυτο ειναι total incoming/outgoing. Το καθε channel πρεπει να εχει γυρω στα μισα (~20/sec).

----------


## ThuNderGr

ευχαρίστως να το στείλω scanned μέσω e-mail σε όποιον θέλει....αλλά να γράψω δυο σελίδες άρθρο δύσκολο... οποιος θέλει ας μου πει να του στείλω...no problem

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ που έχω linux στον desktop μου και χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια την iptraf βλέπω ότι πακέτα UDP δεν έχει μετρήσει καθόλου ΟΛΑ σχεδόν είναι TCP και στα εισερχόμενα έχω πολλές φορές 5-10 packets per second!!!! και σε ώρες μη αιχμής μπορεί να πάω και 30 αλλά σπάνια, παραπάνω δεν πιάνω με τίποτα! όπως είπα και παραπάνω κάπου ήδη είπα στην forthnet ότι θέλω να διακόψω αφού η δουλειά μου δεν γίνεται και ο ΟΤΕ καθώς και η ίδια λύση δεν δίνουνε. Θα τα κόψω όλα και πάμε για vivodi full LLU. Άλλο δεν ασχολούμε, οι ώρες που έχω χάσει, και τα πόσα και αμέτρητα τηλεφωνα και πόσες αναμονές δεν λέγονται. Φίλοι μου έβαλαν πρόσφατα ADSL και μερικοί και κοντά σε μένα και βαράνε και 40 και παραπάνω στο download! εγώ ΑΜΑ δω 20-25 και αυτό σε κανένα FTP server θα ανοίγω σαμπάνιες! και φυσικά άμα κατεβάζω ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ για να ανοίξει μιά σελίδα προλαβαίνω να φτίαξω και έναν φραπέ!!! ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ???? ΚΑΘΕ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΠΡΩΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΩΣΤΗ ADSL??? ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΜΕ 41-45!!!!!!! ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ! ΕΙΔΩΜΕΝ! Ξανά τα ίδια μετά τις 13:00-13:30 πάλι με 20-25 max και χειροτερα κατά πολύ απο p2p! Vivodi σου έρχομαι με 10000!

----------


## MNP-10

Σιγα μην μεινει ετσι... εμενα σε 384 γραμμη παιζει απο 14 πακετα ως 56 (αυτο ηταν το peak μιας αναλαμπης με μεσο ορο τα 45 π/δευτερολεπτο, για 1-2 ωρες σημερα τα ξημερωματα). Υπο κανονικες συνθηκες δεν ξεπερναει τα 20 πακετα. Που σημαινει οτι και το πιο καθαρο τραφικ να εχεις απο ISP, οταν εισαι σε ωρα αιχμης και παιρνεις 15 πακετα απ'το dslam, τοτε 15 Χ 1.500 (το maximum transmission unit) αντε 22 kbyte/sec max. Δεν μας βαζει "κοφτη" ο ISP, και μας βαζει ο ΟΤΕ. Ημαρτον λεμε..

----------


## PrOzAk

Μπορείτε να σταματήσετε να κάνετε post τα ίδια και τα ίδια πράγματα?
Μετρήσεις και μετρήσεις....Το πρόβλημα είναι γεγονός.ΑΛΛΑ δεν απασχολεί κανέναν στον ΟΤΕ.
Και επίσης πρέπει να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του θέματος γιάτι δεν είναι πρόβλημα μόνο τα UDP packets αλλά ΚΑΙ TCP.
Τα έχουμε πει 1000 φορές τα προβλήματα και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να λέμε τίποτα περισσότερο.
Πριν λίγο καιρό είχα επισυννάψει ένα mail από τον υπεύθηνο xDSL του ΟΤΕ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=540

Θέλετε κιάλλα?

----------


## nkar

Κι αν σηκώσουμε εμείς rtp proxy σε ενα linux switch πριν τον router της 
DSL γραμμής μας?

Το έχει δοκιμασει κανείς ?
Πως γίνεται?

----------


## nmavro73

Μίλησα με τον αρμόδιο στον ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα με τα μικρά πακέτα και λένε ότι δεν γνωρίζουν πότε θα λυθεί. Αν όλα πάνε καλα λέει τότε θα λυθεί σε ένα με ενάμισι μήνα, αν δεν πάνε ο θεός βοηθός που λένε.Μπορούμε κάπως να πιέσουμε;Δηλαδή έλεος, η πληρώνεις μαλιοκέφαλα για να παίζεις στο νετ ή παιζεις με 500 ping. Απαράδεκτο.....

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Μίλησα με τον αρμόδιο στον ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα με τα μικρά πακέτα και λένε ότι δεν γνωρίζουν πότε θα λυθεί. Αν όλα πάνε καλα λέει τότε θα λυθεί σε ένα με ενάμισι μήνα, αν δεν πάνε ο θεός βοηθός που λένε.Μπορούμε κάπως να πιέσουμε;Δηλαδή έλεος, η πληρώνεις μαλιοκέφαλα για να παίζεις στο νετ ή παιζεις με 500 ping. Απαράδεκτο.....


Ειλικρινά εκπλήσσομαι... Είναι πράγματι τόσο δύσκολο να φτιάξουν αυτό το πράγμα; Διαφημίζουν μέσω της θυγατρικής τους Οτενετ ότι μέσω του adsl μπορείς να παίζεις παιχνίδια... κανένας νομικός εδώ να μας πει αν γίνεται να τους κάνουμε καμιά ομαδική αγωγή για να τους τα πάρουμε;

----------


## Navigator

Bravo prozak σωστός, η αλληλογραφεία ειναι πλήρης απόδειξη οτι ολη η ιστορια με τα 20pps EINAI ΣTHMENH ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΜΕΛΕΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΤΕ.
Ειναι γνωστό τι συζητούσαν συνέχεια τα χρόνια που δήθεν testαραν και δεν έδιναν στο κόσμο το adsl...
Ακου εκεί FAST INTERNET....τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε απο αυτούς !

----------


## dkounal

Mου ήρθε σήμερα (εκπνοή των 50 ημερών) από την ΕΕΤΤ (με ημερομηνία 3/1/06) που γράφει τα εξής όμορφα:
Για να μου απαντήσει η ΕΕΤΤ στην καταγγελία μου έχει το δικαίωμα να το κάνει εντός 50 ημερών από την την ημέρα που θα της απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος με τη σειρά του πρέπει να απαντήσει στην ΕΕΤΤ εντός 20 ημερών. Όλα αυτα τα γράφει σε 2 σελίδες που αναφέρει και μνημονεύει όλους τους νόμους και τις διατάξεις που το οριζουν.

Το ακόμη πιο όμορφο είναι ότι από την ημέρα που κοινοποιήσαν την καταγγελία μου στον ΟΤΕ (σε προηγούμενο γράμμα που είχα λάβει αρχές Δεκέμβρη) μέχρι σήμερα έχουν περάσει όχι μόνο ημερολογιακά 20 μέρες αλλά και 20 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
Μένει λοιπόν αύριο να τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο να δω τι τους απάντησε ή τι είναι διατεθημένοι να κάνουν....

Τέλος του Ιανουαρίου συμπληρώνει 50 ημέρες και μια δεύτερη καταγγελία εναντίον της ΕΕΤΤ που ερωτώ μεταξύ πεπραγμένων του ΟΤΕ, της ΗΟL και της ACN η ΕΕΤΤ τι ρόλο και τι κάνει....

Νομίζω ότι και στις δύο θα πάρω απάντηση με το δικηγόρο μου....

----------


## spirosta

Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις ελληνικά αλλά αι εμένα η γραμμή μου σήμερα που αναβαθμίστηκε σε 512 'εχει τα ίδια προβλήματα αλλά ακόμη είναι νωρίς να κρίνω. Πάντως δεν θεωρώ λύση παραπάνω αναβάθμιση γιατί αλλάζει πολύ το κόστος....

----------


## passenger

εχω τα ιδια πορβληματα και ειμουν ετοιμος να παρω 512 (εχω 256/128 απο forthnet πανω σε 384) να κανω μια χαζη ερωτηση? Εχει κανενας αυτα τα προβληματα με τελλας? δηλ αν βγαλω τον ποτε και την forthnet και βαλω tellas που εχει και τσαμπα την Ενεργοποίηση θα βρω την υγεια μου? 
παρακαλω μην βαραται ολοι μαζι ενας- ενας  :Very Happy:

----------


## PrOzAk

dkounal έκανα μετρήσεις με το πρόγραμμα σου εδώ στο μαγαζί που έχω Telepassport 384κ και έχω μέσο όρο 60-70 pps.
Σπίτι που έχω DSL από ΟΤΕ 512κ έχω μέσο όρο 20 pps.
Ως αποτέλεσμα TA IΔΙΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ TORRENT ΣΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΤΩΝΟΥΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ (ΔΗΛ. 38κ= ΜΑΧ SPEED) ΕΝΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΟΥΤΕ 10κ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ 512kbit. Κατεβάζω με 5κ (από τα 55κ της 512) και δεν δουλευει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ.

Τα χω ξαναπεί...Περιορίζουμε μια τεχνολογία ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΘΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΕΞΥΓΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΑ Kilobits ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ.

----------


## golity

Δοκιμάσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε αντί για τον  G.711 codec τον G.729 που έχει κατά πολύ μικρότερο bandwith; Εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου που χρησιμοποιώ τον G.729 σε 384 γραμμή, δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα, εκτός σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις. Για Skype δεν ξέρω μιας και ο codec που χρησιμοποιεί είναι ένας και κλειδωμένος.

----------


## aragorn

> εχω τα ιδια πορβληματα και ειμουν ετοιμος να παρω 512 (εχω 256/128 απο forthnet πανω σε 384) να κανω μια χαζη ερωτηση? Εχει κανενας αυτα τα προβληματα με τελλας? δηλ αν βγαλω τον ποτε και την forthnet και βαλω tellas που εχει και τσαμπα την Ενεργοποίηση θα βρω την υγεια μου? 
> παρακαλω μην βαραται ολοι μαζι ενας- ενας


Το πρόβλημα με τον περιορισμό των πακέτων αφορά τον ΟΤΕ και όχι(?) τους παροχείς...
Συνεπως, είτε μείνεις στη 4θνετ, είτε πας σε Τελλάς, πάλι γραμμή οΤΕ θα έχεις, άρα και τις ίδιες πιθανότητες να έχεις πρόβλημα...
Τώρα, αν αξίζει η αναβάθμιση ως λύση;
Έχει ειπωθεί πλειστάκις στο φόρουμ, πως η αναβάθμιση δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα μόνιμα. Μόλις αυξηθούν οι χρήστες στις συνδέσεις 512, το πρόβλημα θα ανακύψει και εκεί. Ήδη ορισμένοι χρήστες 512 και 1024 αντιμετωπίζουν το ζήτημα του περιορισμού των πακέτων...
Προς το παρόν ως μόνη λύση διαφαίνεται η αλλαγή παροχέα γραμμής, γραμμές δηλαδή από Vivodi/telepassport...

----------


## PrOzAk

Επισυννάπτω τα  screenshots
Mε μ-Torrent ανοιχτό και 2 torrent Και στα 2 pc ίδια αρχεία.

----------


## BoGe

> Δοκιμάσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε αντί για τον  G.711 codec τον G.729 που έχει κατά πολύ μικρότερο bandwith; Εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου που χρησιμοποιώ τον G.729 σε 384 γραμμή, δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα, εκτός σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις. Για Skype δεν ξέρω μιας και ο codec που χρησιμοποιεί είναι ένας και κλειδωμένος.


Η Skype, χρησιμοποιεί πολύ μικρό bandwidth

----------


## passenger

tnx aragorn. ελεγα ισως η τελλας να ηταν σε καλητερι μοιρα μαι και δεν εχει αναφερθη κατι για αυτην μονο για οτε hol forthnet και acn . θα δοκιμασο να παω σε 512 και θα σας πω τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## psyxakias

> As of the last couple of weeks I have the same problem on my 512k connection (Patisia, 210 86x), symptoms are exactly the same as when I had my 384k connection.
> 
> 1. Higher idle ping times (around 40ms instead of around 20ms)
> 2. A VOIP call causes the ping to increase continuously
> 3. Maximum packets received during a VOIP call is 38. Outbound packets are not affected.
> 
> Before the last couple of weeks I never had an idle ping higher than around 25ms and was always able to place VOIP calls. I think over the next few months we'll see this problem becoming more and more common (due to the lower prices of ADSL).


As you know dave, we're on the same DSLAM. I used to have 384k having the same problem all the time (and although I didn't mind of gaming/p2p, I had issues with other real-time programs as well), then I upgraded to 512k and for 2 whole weeks I had absolutely no problems. But then it started appearing on it as well and got worse and worse.




> For now maybe I'll upgrade to 1024k but I guess it's only a matter of time until the same thing happens with that too.


Then I upgraded to 1024k and I'm already facing exactly the same problem on 1024k. Check my post: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=180 - 
I don't know if you can read Greek, but I'm sure these graphs will look familiar to you and they're on a 1024/256 (ADSL over ISDN, Synchronized at 1088/288, Siemens1) on Patisia DSLAM.

The good thing is that it doesn't happen all the time (right now it doesn't) but it appears from time to time. So unless you need 1024 kbps performance, it doesn't worth to upgrade since it doesn't completely resolve the packets issue. There are times that I go down to <40 pps for a few minutes/hours making Gaming & VoIP impossible.

The only solution that I've heard that works is using Vivodi LLU instead of OTE's and due to the fact that Vivodi has network availability on Patisia, I'd recommend you to try it (and give us your opinion, hehe) if you're interested on better latency & amount of packets. I've got suprised seeing 10-13 ms latency between a friend's home and Vivodi's DSLAM, not to mention that all the routers inside their network were not increasing latency more than 1 ms which is common for US-based ISPs but not much for GR-based.

----------


## skyman

> Δοκιμάσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε αντί για τον G.711 codec τον G.729 που έχει κατά πολύ μικρότερο bandwith; Εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου που χρησιμοποιώ τον G.729 σε 384 γραμμή, δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα, εκτός σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις. Για Skype δεν ξέρω μιας και ο codec που χρησιμοποιεί είναι ένας και κλειδωμένος.


Είχα κάνει την ίδια ερώτηση στο Voip topic αλλά θα την κάνω και εδώ μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει. Δεχόμενος ότι το software του Skype και Voipbuster χρησιμοποιεί g711 υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο software στο οποίο να μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε g729 ή g723; Μήπως το Xlite έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα; Επίσης οι gateways και gatekeepers του Skype και Voipbuster μπορούν να διαχειριστούν κλίσεις με g729 ή g723;

----------


## anon

> Είχα κάνει την ίδια ερώτηση στο Voip topic αλλά θα την κάνω και εδώ μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει. Δεχόμενος ότι το software του Skype και Voipbuster χρησιμοποιεί g711 υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο software στο οποίο να μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε g729 ή g723; Μήπως το Xlite έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα; Επίσης οι gateways και gatekeepers του Skype και Voipbuster μπορούν να διαχειριστούν κλίσεις με g729 ή g723;


Το Skype χρησιμοποιεί τον δικό του codec που είναι τελείως ασύμβατος (επίτηδες) με όλους τους άλλους στην αγορά (για να κλειδώσει την αγορά ένα πράγμα εαν το καταλάβατε).

To Xlite έχει διάφορους codec πχ gsm που είναι free. Ο G729 δεν είναι free αν και σχεδόν όλα τα hardware IP τηλέφωνα τον διαθέτουν. Το ίδιο και με το G723. Για να παίξεις με G729/G723 ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο codec πρέπει να παίζει και ο πάροχος (στην περίπτωση μας voipbuster). Συνήθως όμως οι πάροχοι υποστηρίζουν όλους τους γνωστούς codecs.

----------


## skyman

> Το Skype χρησιμοποιεί τον δικό του codec που είναι τελείως ασύμβατος (επίτηδες) με όλους τους άλλους στην αγορά (για να κλειδώσει την αγορά ένα πράγμα εαν το καταλάβατε).
> 
> To Xlite έχει διάφορους codec πχ gsm που είναι free. Ο G729 δεν είναι free αν και σχεδόν όλα τα hardware IP τηλέφωνα τον διαθέτουν. Το ίδιο και με το G723. Για να παίξεις με G729/G723 ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο codec πρέπει να παίζει και ο πάροχος (στην περίπτωση μας voipbuster). Συνήθως όμως οι πάροχοι υποστηρίζουν όλους τους γνωστούς codecs.



Τελικά έμαθα ότι το g729,g723 χρειάζονται ειδικό licence γι' αυτό το λόγο και δεν υπάρχει software freeware που να τα υποστηρίζει. Ωστόσο ίσως να τα υποστηρίζει το Xlite Pro. Οπότε θα κάνω δοκιμές με κάτι παραπλήσιο το iLBC το οποίο ελπίζω να υποστηρίζεται από το Voipbuster.

----------


## kostas_pav

Μην το ψάχνετε με τα codecs! ΟΛΑ ΤΑ CODECS χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερα από 25 πακέτα... Οπότε είναι ανόφελο τα ψάχνουν όσοι έχουν πτόβλημα... :Crying:

----------


## skyman

> Μην το ψάχνετε με τα codecs! ΟΛΑ ΤΑ CODECS χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερα από 25 πακέτα... Οπότε είναι ανόφελο τα ψάχνουν όσοι έχουν πτόβλημα...


 
Σωστά αλλά ίσως υπάρχει λίγο καλύτερη συμπεριφορά.

----------


## wintech2003

Dave I think that now Vivodi has peering agreements with all Internet Providers here in Greece.

Also Vivodi has 100% guaranteed no packet limit on their DSLAMs like OTE does. 
If I was you, I would go with Vivodi's Full LLU service.
The only thing I can not really tell you about the first hop ping times, somebody with a Full LLU subscription should tell us.

Finally, if you internet connection is use for business specific tasks, I would suggest you have a look into some Leased Line offers from various ISPs.

See for yourself:  :Whistling:

----------


## wintech2003

> What if one day Vivodi suddenly gets more popular? There is no guarantee that the service won't become even worse than OTE is now.


You're right about that... But I think that could happen to any company, no matter how popular it is or not.

It's all a matter of responsibility towards a company's customers.




> Or somebody with Shared LLU. They are going to be connected to the same DLSAM I guess.


True, Shared and Full LLU customers are connected on the same Vivodi DSLAM.

----------


## psyxakias

> Thats interesting because I get slightly under 40pps on my 512 connection at the worst times. This suggests that either OTE has specifically set peak cell rates to use under heavy congestion, no matter what your connection speed, or maybe they forgot to put you in the 1024k VP?


I was thinking of this as well, but once they transferred me to 1024k the pings immediately decreased radically (~15-17 ms) and the packets-issue was gone for about a week. So I believe I'm on the correct VP.




> Whats your ping when idle?


Nowadays it depends the time, there are times that I've got an average of <15 ms (in 60 packets-sample) while right now (20:00) I'm having 40 ms average with some spikes to 300 ms although I'm *completely* idle before and while pinging, ICMP echo request/reply are the only traffic I'm having. Overall I'm satisfied due to the 256kbps upload, but I still am not satisfied with the packets' performance that my ADSL is having.

Regarding the 60ms you mentioned for Vivodi, I haven't noticed such thing while doing tests with a friend. I just got suprised that he was receiving over 2000 pps (0-bytes UDPs + 28-bytes IP headers) with only 10 ms increasement in pings.

----------


## ngtr

Διαβαζοντας τα πρωτα ποστ διαπιστωσα οτι εμφανιζεται στη 384 ΗΟL γραμμη μου σιγα σιγα το ιδιο προβλημα.
 Συγκεκριμενα στο παιχνδι bttlefield 2 ενω πριν τις γιορτες επαιζε τα μεσημερια και βραδια μια χαρα multiplayer παιχνιδια τωρα σιγα σιγα το περιθωριο να παιξω ενα game της προκοπης στενευει !
 Τις ωρες που εχει πολυ κινηση μετα απο 30 δευτερολεπτα παιχνιδιου σπαει το παιχνιδι και μου εμφανιζει there is a problem with your connection αφου τα πακετα αργουν να φτασουν σαν να γεμιζει η buffer των BBRAS οπως λετε στο πρωτο ποστ και υστερα με πεταει απο τον server.
 Επισης παρατηρησα οτι μολις πατησει 07.30 η ωρα το πρωι ξαφνικα τα ping απο 50-70 ms πεταγεται στα 120-150 !

 Σαν συμπερασμα εβγαλα οτι κατα την διαρκεια των γιορτων και λιγο πριν αγορασθηκαν στην περιοχη μου μερικες εκατονταδες συνδεσεις ADSL με αποτελεσμα απο εκει που ημουν πολυ καλα και επαιζα ενα online τωρα να μην μπορω να παιξω ενα παιχνιδακι καθολου και να ειμαι μετρια και να εχω απλως τα καλα downloads με 40kb/s αλλα χωρις την δυνατοτητα για online gaming  :Sad: , τωρα που τελειωνει η HOL θα παω σε κατι αλλο να δω αν φταιει τιποτα απο HOL

----------


## papajohn

Παιδία, έχω την εξής απόρια, το Voice Conversation στο MSN Messenger γιατι παίζει μια χαρά και όλα τα άλλα στο inbound traffic έχουν πρόβλημα; Τωρα έκανα μια δοκιμή και αν εξαιρέσεις την χαμηλή ποιότητα που δίνει το MSN είναι άψογο. Το VoIPbuster ενω στέλνει μια χαρα 50p/s λαμβάνει κοντά στα 20-30p/s. 384 HOL εδώ..

----------


## Ice-Blade

Παιδιά δεν πάει άλλο... Πρέπει να συνταχθεί συλλογική διαμαρτυρία...

----------


## MikePan01

> Παιδία, έχω την εξής απόρια, το Voice Conversation στο MSN Messenger γιατι παίζει μια χαρά και όλα τα άλλα στο inbound traffic έχουν πρόβλημα; Τωρα έκανα μια δοκιμή και αν εξαιρέσεις την χαμηλή ποιότητα που δίνει το MSN είναι άψογο. Το VoIPbuster ενω στέλνει μια χαρα 50p/s λαμβάνει κοντά στα 20-30p/s. 384 HOL εδώ..


Την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω και αυτο ενα ειδος voip δεν ειναι?
Το MSN  και το google talk  γιατι μου παιζουν αψογα?

----------


## Navigator

Γιατί οταν τερματίζει σε pc τα πράγματα ειναι πιό ευκολα.Τα δύσκολα ειναι οταν έχουμε pc>tel  μετατροπή πιό πρίν σε αναλογικό, μεταφορά από το ένα δίκτυο στο άλλο καί άλλα.Βέβαια σε πιταρισμένο dslam και με 20pps "τζάμι" φωνή στο pc>pc δεν θα έχεις αλλά θα ακούει ο ένας τον άλλον.

----------


## lsourtzo

Παιδιά καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά ..
Σαν παιδί και εγώ όπως και πολύ άλλοι τον Δεκέμβριο αγόρασα την σύνδεση dsl της hol και μάλιστα στα 386/128. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο κύριος λόγος ήταν η χρήσεις φωνής αφού ήθελα να μιλάω με την αδερφή μου στην Ολλανδία, τον αδερφό μου στο Βελιγράδι και την κοπελιά μου στην Ιταλία ( δεν θέλω σχόλια !!! ξέρω … σκορποχώρι  :Whistling:   )

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είχα πάρει πρέφα το όλο θέμα με τα udp πακέτα και το εμπάργκο του ΟΤΕ με το έτσι θέλω στις γραμμές που κατά τα άλλα πληρώνουμε κανονικά …  :Evil:   :RTFM:  

Διάβασα λοιπών αρκετά στο forum αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι τελικά δεν κατάλαβα και πάρα πολλά !!! όχι ως προς το που καταλήγουμε τουλάχιστον !!! αυτό ήταν δηλαδή … πρέπει να δεχθώ ότι πλήρωσα μια γραμμή για ένα χρόνο και δεν θα μπορώ να περνάω φωνή μέσω αυτού ούτε καν από τον MSN ???  :Thumbdown0:  

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει κάποια λύση να προτείνει ?? ακόμα και αλλάζοντας κάποιες ρυθμίσεις ή πρόγραμμα ???  :Sad:  

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια σας …  :Worthy:  
Λεωνίδας

----------


## psyxakias

> Now that is surprising. That's with a 1024k connection I assume?


Correct, Vivodi ADSL 1024 Shared LLU was able to reach 2000+ pps with absolutely no issues and only ~10 ms latency increasement.




> Here's another angle to this whole problem. You can DoS a Greek ADSL user from a modem... just send 50-100 empty/very small packets.


Yah this has been discussed a few times of how vulnerable OTE has made the ADSL lines.

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Την ιδια απορια εχω και εγω και αυτο ενα ειδος voip δεν ειναι?
> Το MSN  και το google talk  γιατι μου παιζουν αψογα?


HOL εδώ και το google talk δουλεύει καλύτερα από το Skype όντως αλλά καμία σχέση με άψογα. Οπότε μάλλον είσαι τυχερός.

Πάντως σίγουρα πρέπει να στείλουμε κάποιο κείμενο στα ΜΜΕ και στους υπεύθυνους, συλλογικά σαν adslgr.

----------


## skyman

> Παιδιά καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά ..
> Σαν παιδί και εγώ όπως και πολύ άλλοι τον Δεκέμβριο αγόρασα την σύνδεση dsl της hol και μάλιστα στα 386/128. 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο κύριος λόγος ήταν η χρήσεις φωνής αφού ήθελα να μιλάω με την αδερφή μου στην Ολλανδία, τον αδερφό μου στο Βελιγράδι και την κοπελιά μου στην Ιταλία ( δεν θέλω σχόλια !!! ξέρω … σκορποχώρι  )
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είχα πάρει πρέφα το όλο θέμα με τα udp πακέτα και το εμπάργκο του ΟΤΕ με το έτσι θέλω στις γραμμές που κατά τα άλλα πληρώνουμε κανονικά …   
> 
> Διάβασα λοιπών αρκετά στο forum αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι τελικά δεν κατάλαβα και πάρα πολλά !!! όχι ως προς το που καταλήγουμε τουλάχιστον !!! αυτό ήταν δηλαδή … πρέπει να δεχθώ ότι πλήρωσα μια γραμμή για ένα χρόνο και δεν θα μπορώ να περνάω φωνή μέσω αυτού ούτε καν από τον MSN ???  
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει κάποια λύση να προτείνει ?? ακόμα και αλλάζοντας κάποιες ρυθμίσεις ή πρόγραμμα ???  
> ...


 
Δυστυχώς όπως έχει ξαναειπωθεί πολλές φορές οι λύσεις είναι δύο:
1) Να πας σε 512 ή 1024 με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα
2) Να πάρεις Full LLU αν δίνουν η TP, Vivodi στην περιοχή σου.
Διαφορετικά δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση προς το παρόν. Welcome to the greekADSLtaleporyClub.

----------


## Nikiforos

Παιδιά έχω αγανακτήσει δεν πάει άλλο! ένα θα πω! είπα να με κάνουνε 512 και να πληρώσω διαφορά και τι λέτε ότι είπε η 4net? (είμαι με adsl in a box plus). Να δώσω άλλα 170 ευρώ!!!! για να αγοράσω νέα 3μηνη+3μήνες 512!!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ! μα εγώ θέλω να αναβαθμίσω την ίδια! αν δεν το κάνουνε πηγαίνω σε 512 FULL LLU vivodi που έχει εδώ. Κάντε παρακαλώ τον κόπο να διαβάσετε το μεγάλο email που έστειλα στην forthnet!

----------


## nodas

> Παιδιά δεν πάει άλλο... Πρέπει να συνταχθεί συλλογική διαμαρτυρία...


 :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:  :RTFM:  :Worthy:

----------


## Navigator

Exει ξαναφερθεί και απο το psyxakias αν δεν κάνω λάθος για τη απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά της 4Νετ απέναντι στα χάλια της LLU ΟΤΕ.
Κάνουν κυριολεκτικά τους Κινέζους και λένε στους ταλαίπωρους συνδρομητές τους "κόφτε το λαιμό σας με τον ΟΤΕ εμείς απλή μεταπώληση κάνουμε"

----------


## Acinonyx

> Here's another angle to this whole problem.
> 
> You can DoS a Greek ADSL user from a modem... just send 50-100 empty/very small packets.


Yes, I've tried that on IRC using a 33600 pstn modem. All users that i tested got disconnected.  :Twisted Evil: 

It is the perfect DoS attack!

----------


## gatos_fc

δυστυχώς και χρήστες teledome αναφέρουν τα ίδια (παιχνίδια online και voip έχουν πρόβλημα),
ενώ παράλληλα διευκρινίζουν ότι κατεβάζοντας από http / ftp οι ταχύτητες είναια αυτές που θα έπρεπε να είναι.

Εδώ όμως έχουμε και ένα επιπλέον πρόβλημα. Χρησιμοποιώντας p2p η γραμμή laggάρει τόσο πολύ που τελικά πέφτει.

Εγώ υποθέτω ότι το modem φταίει για το πέσιμο (τεράστια Pings - ίσως θεωρεί disconnected ουσιαστικά το χρήστη και ρίγνει / ξανασηκώνει τη σύνδεση.
Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει όμως εκτός από το γνωστό πρόβλημα;

να προσθέσω κι εγώ τις μετρήσεις μου,
είναι 2:45 το πρωί και με ένα  μtorrent με 5 torrents ανοιχτά παίρνω το πολύ 58pps.
did i mention ότι είμαι με 512 και έχω κόψει κάθε σχέση με voip εδώ και καιρό,
ενώ το down σε http/ftp είναι κομπλέ?

μόνο μη ρωτήσετε από που έφτασαν στα αυτιά μου τα παραπάνω!
(ένας φίλος είναι εκεί)

adsl2+ χλωμό να δούμε σύντομα.
Μόνο από τους εναλλακτικούς (όσους κινηθούν προς τα εκεί),
και απ' ότι ξέρω υπάρχουν ήδη 2 που έχουν αρχίσει πειράματα

[edit]
κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε

----------


## mich83

> Δυστυχώς όπως έχει ξαναειπωθεί πολλές φορές οι λύσεις είναι δύο:
> 1) Να πας σε 512 ή 1024 με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα
> 2) Να πάρεις Full LLU αν δίνουν η TP, Vivodi στην περιοχή σου.
> Διαφορετικά δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση προς το παρόν. Welcome to the greekADSLtaleporyClub.


Απ' ότι μου είπανε και με shared LLU πάλι γίνεται η δουλειά αφού και πάλι πας σε DSLAM vivodi. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28949

----------


## dkounal

Για όσους σκοπεύουν να κάνουν καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ή έχουν ήδη κάνει καλό θα ήταν να παρουν 2-3 φορές τηλέφωνο γιατί φαίνεται ότι εάν δεν ενοχλήσεις 2-3 φορές η καταγγελία σου δεν προωθείται στον ΟΤΕ. 
Για τη δευτερη καταγγελία προς την ΕΕΤΤ για τον ρόλο της που εκανα από τα μέσα Δεκέμβρη, όταν τους πήρα προχθές να δω που βρίσκονται, μου λέγαν ότι περιμένουν απάντηση από ΟΤΕ. Όταν τους είπα πότε έγινε η διαβίβαση της καταγγελίας μου, μου είπαν ότι θα μου την στείλουν. Και μου την στείλαν, μονο που η διαβίβαση στο ΟΤΕ είχε γίνει την ίδια ημέρα....

Για την πρωτη θα μάθω σήμερα, καθώς ο υπάλληλος ελειπε σε άδεια.

----------


## daffy

Συνεχίζει το ίδιο βιολί κλασσικά. Σήμερα μάλιστα για πρώτη φορά μετά την καθημερινή διαδικασία.. 

1) άνοιγμα μουλαριού 
2) κανονική λειτουργία μουλαριού για κάνα 2λεπτο 
3) πτώση επιδόσεων μουλαριού (upload 1-2kb donwload 2-4kb) και παράλληλη αύξηση pings σε irc (συνήθως 30 secs μέσος όρος) 
4) κλείσιμο μουλαριού και αναμονή 2-3 λεπτά να ξανανιώσει η γραμμή

αντί να επανέρθει η γραμμή στα κανονικά της όπως κάνει πάντα νέκρωσε (sync και online παρέμειναν αναμμένα στο router) και χρειάστηκε restart για να ξανασυνδεθεί.

Σε μερικές μέρες τελειώνει η free ram και σκέφτομαι σοβαρά αποδήμηση εις vivodianous τόπους, γιατί ειλικρινά δεν βγαίνει άκρη έτσι, εμ να πληρώνεις, εμ να μην δουλεύει, εμ να σου λένε στο τηλ που παίρνεις να παραπονεθείς οτι όλα δουλεύουν σωστά και αυτό μάλλον γίνεται επειδή έχεις ιό στο pc σου.  :Mad:

----------


## tyberius7

> Παιδιά δεν πάει άλλο... Πρέπει να συνταχθεί συλλογική διαμαρτυρία...


Τελικα γινεται τιποτα; Αν ειχα την τεχνολογικη γνωσει που χρειαζεται θα εκανα κατι.  :Sad: 

Παντος ειναι τραγικη η κατασταση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μίλαγα σήμερα με τεχνικό της nortec και μου έλεγε ότι και αυτός είχε προβλήματα σαν εμάς και έκανε την γραμμή και isp forthnet σε 512 και δεν έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά καμιά φορά (σπάνια) κάνει μερικά. Στην δουλειά λέει έχει 2 mbps! και μερικές φορές κοντεύει να μην ανοίγει σελίδες!!! ΛΟΛ!!!!! Σας άρεσε το email που έστειλα στην 4net? Πάντως ακόμα δεν μου απαντήσανε!

----------


## MikePan01

1500 ποστ 
100 σελιδες
4 μηνες
και ακομα εχουμε τα ιδια χαλια  :Evil:  

Ειμαι και εκτος καλυψης vivodi - telepassport εδω  :Crying:  
Μα ρε γ@μοτο να δινεις κοντα 100 ευρω το μηνα παγια σε 1024 γραμμη 
και να μην μπορεις να εχεις σωστο ιντερνετ  :Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## sdikr

> 1500 ποστ 
> 100 σελιδες
> 4 μηνες
> και ακομα εχουμε τα ιδια χαλια  
> 
> Ειμαι και εκτος καλυψης vivodi - telepassport εδω  
> Μα ρε γ@μοτο να δινεις κοντα 100 ευρω το μηνα παγια σε 1024 γραμμη 
> και να μην μπορεις να εχεις σωστο ιντερνετ


Πιστέυεις οτι μπορεί να γινει κάτι;

Πως;
ο Οτε  είναι μια χαρά μέσα στα όρια του connection ratio, 

Λύσεις,
Να βάλουν και οι άλλοι isp  LLU (ναι κάλα)
Να μπεί μια λογική ογκοχρεώση (πχ 30gb)  με μια καλή μείωση τιμής
Να μπούνε Light users,

Απο την στιγμή που το 90%  των χρήστων  κατεβάζει 24/7  δεν πρόκειτε να αλλάξει κάτι.

Οχι δεν την λέω σε αυτούς που κατεβάζουν 24/7,  ψάχνουν να βρούν πως να ελαφρυνουν το κόστος,  αλλά   δεν γίνεται και ο σκύλος χορτάτος και η πίτα όλοκληρη

ΥΓ  και στις άλλες χώρες οι συνδέσεις μέσω του εκεί Οτε  έχουν ογκοχρέωση

----------


## ntsili

Παραθέτω ένα post που έκανα σήμερα σε ένα άλλο σημείο του forum.

Το πρόβλημα στα δίκτυα του ΟΤΕ είναι πολύ πιθανά θέμα contention ratio... Επιπλέον 
σύμφωνα με posts του ADSLGR.COM είναι και θέμα routing των πακέτων (ένα πακέτο 
στον Α, ένα στον Β, ένα στον Γ κτλ) με αποτέλεσμα όλοι να μπαίνουμε στο ίδιο σακί σε 
ό,τι αφορά το packet rate, οπότε δεν μπορεί εύκολα κανείς να πιάσει 60-70 
packets/sec κάτι το οποίο θα ήταν απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Δεν φτάνει δηλαδή που 
έχουμε μόνο 1% διείσδυση της ευρυζωνικότητας (σε σχέση με το ευρωπαϊκό 11%), 
αλλά από την άλλη δεν είμαστε σε θέση να το στηρίξουμε καταλλήλως. Αν δεν μπορείτε 
να "συγκρατήσετε" το σύστημα κύριοι του ΟΤΕ σταματήστε να δίνετε νέες πόρτες και 
κλείστε το μαγαζί.

Από την άλλη σου δίνουν (με την DSL) το δικαίωμα της 24ωρης σύνδεσης και διερωτώμαι: 
είναι δυνατόν να πρέπει να χρησιμοποιώ το dsl μόνο για να κάνω browsing???? (ώστε να 
μην μπουκώνει το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ)... Όσοι στον ΟΤΕ λένε τέτοια πράγματα θα έπρεπε 
να σκέφτονται πριν μιλάνε, ή έστω να μετονομάσουν τις DSL σε IDSN, ώστε να 
ξέρουμε με τί έχουμε να κάνουμε...

----------


## MikePan01

> Πιστέυεις οτι μπορεί να γινει κάτι;
> ο Οτε είναι μια χαρά μέσα στα όρια του connection ratio


Eνα μονο πραγμα πιστευω. Tο Google :Thumbsup1:

----------


## sdikr

> Από την άλλη σου δίνουν (με την DSL) το δικαίωμα της 24ωρης σύνδεσης και διερωτώμαι: 
> είναι δυνατόν να πρέπει να χρησιμοποιώ το dsl μόνο για να κάνω browsing???? (ώστε να 
> μην μπουκώνει το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ)... Όσοι στον ΟΤΕ λένε τέτοια πράγματα θα έπρεπε 
> να σκέφτονται πριν μιλάνε, ή έστω να μετονομάσουν τις DSL σε IDSN, ώστε να 
> ξέρουμε με τί έχουμε να κάνουμε...


Οπώς είπα και ποιο πάνω στις άλλες χώρες έχουν bandwidth cap,  σου λέει δηλάδη μετα τα 30,  σύνδεση τον επόμενο μήνα.

Και όχι η Adsl  δεν είναι 24/7  το full, είναι το max.

Και το ratio του ότε  1:20  είναι καλύτερο πχ απο της αγγλίας που είναι 1:50
θα μου πείς μα εκεί δεν έχουν πρόβλημα,  εκεί έχουν bandwidth cap

ή πλήρωνουν premium  τιμές για να έχουν unlimited

το θέμα εδώ στην ελλάδα ειναι οτι με τις τιμές που υπάρχουν δεν υπάρχουν χρήστες που θα τους έφταναν τα 30gb

Και θα συνεχίσουμε να γράφουμε σελίδες επι σελίδες, εδω για το voip  και σε άλλα νήματα θα ρωτάν οι άλλοι πως θα ξεζουμισω το μουλάρι

----------


## sdikr

> Eνα μονο πραγμα πιστευω. Tο Google


Πιστέυεις δηλαδή το google bombing;

μπράβο

πίστεψε καλύτερα αυτό http://www.bt.com/broadband/bb_info....K&obsOID=99101

----------


## MikePan01

> Πιστέυεις δηλαδή το google bombing;
> 
> μπράβο


Πιστευω οτι ειναι μια μορφη διαμαρτυριας.
θα ηταν καλο αν μπορουσαμε στην αναζητηση για "voip OTE" 
ή "adsl ote" να ειχαμε σαν αποτελεσμα αυτο εδω το thread

----------


## dkounal

> ................


Νομίζω ότι τίποτα από αυτά που γράφεις δεν δικαιολογεί την συμπεριφορά του ΟΤΕ.
Εστω ότι είσαι πάροχος και βγάζεις ένα πακέτο 30GB limit, γιατι να το πάρω εγώ που δεν συμπληρωνω 30GB σε τρεις μήνες όταν ξέρω ότι με το χάλι του ΟΤΕ θα είμαι στην ίδια μοίρα; Ακόμη και για να δουλέψει αυτό που προτείνεις (και εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου) πρέπει να μην υπάρχει το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε.

----------


## sdikr

> Νομίζω ότι τίποτα από αυτά που γράφεις δεν δικαιολογεί την συμπεριφορά του ΟΤΕ.
> Εστω ότι είσαι πάροχος και βγάζεις ένα πακέτο 30GB limit, γιατι να το πάρω εγώ που δεν συμπληρωνω 30GB σε τρεις μήνες όταν ξέρω ότι με το χάλι του ΟΤΕ θα είμαι στην ίδια μοίρα; Ακόμη και για να δουλέψει αυτό που προτείνεις (και εγώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου) πρέπει να μην υπάρχει το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε.


Δεν θα είσαι στην ιδιά μοίρα!

εκεί ειναι το πρόβλημα,  το ratio είναι αυτό 1:20,    οπότε  για 20 χρήστες 384  θα βάλει γραμμή 384  με τον bbras,    αν και οι 20 κατεβάζουν φουλ,  κλάψτα!

Αν όμως απο αυτούς τους 20   οι 10 είναι   χαμηλών τόνων,  τότε αμέσως διπλασιάζεται σχεδόν το ratio

Το ξαναλέω το ίδιο γίνεται στο εξωτερικό,  εκεί και ο παπούς έχει βάλει adsl  γιατί απλά συμφέρει στην τιμή,  υπάρχει όριο ώστε να μην μπουκώνουν τα dslam  κλπ

Σε γραμμη 2mbit  δεν τα έπιασα ποτέ μου επιάνα 1300-1800 ,  αλλά εδώ ειναι ακόμα μια διαφόρα!
οταν στα 384  πιάνεις 200  σου φαίνεται κάπως, οταν στα 2048 πιάνεις που και που 1300 λές εντάξει δεν έγινε τιπότα.

Εχώ ξαναπεί το τι μετρήσεις δίνει η δικιά μου γραμμή,  είμαι ακόμα τυχερός και δεν είναι γεμάτη η κλάση 512 στο δικό μου κέντρο  αλλά γνωρίζω οτι είναι αρκετοί,  τώρα με τις αλλάγες τιμών  θα γεμίσει.

με λίγα λογια δηλαδή δεν με πιάνει ακόμα το 1:20 ratio,  ενώ στην 384  είχα τα κλασικά προβλήματα


Είναι ο τρόπος που δουλέυει το adsl,  έχει ratio,  για 1:1  υπάρχουν άλλα τιμολογια

----------


## dkounal

> Δεν θα είσαι στην ιδιά μοίρα!
> 
> εκεί ειναι το πρόβλημα,  το ratio είναι αυτό 1:20,    οπότε  για 20 χρήστες 384  θα βάλει γραμμή 384  με τον bbras,    αν και οι 20 κατεβάζουν φουλ,  κλάψτα!
> 
> Αν όμως απο αυτούς τους 20   οι 10 είναι   χαμηλών τόνων,  τότε αμέσως διπλασιάζεται σχεδόν το ratio
> 
> Το ξαναλέω το ίδιο γίνεται στο εξωτερικό,  εκεί και ο παπούς έχει βάλει adsl  γιατί απλά συμφέρει στην τιμή,  υπάρχει όριο ώστε να μην μπουκώνουν τα dslam  κλπ
> 
> Σε γραμμη 2mbit  δεν τα έπιασα ποτέ μου επιάνα 1300-1800 ,  αλλά εδώ ειναι ακόμα μια διαφόρα!
> ...


Χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά να βάλω τους συγγενείς μου να βάλουν ADSL για έχω καλύτερο ration;  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Αυτό μου λές;;;;
Και αυτό γιατι ο πΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να μοιράσει δυο γαϊδάρων άχυρα; 
Νόμιζω ότι βλέπω μια "λιπώδη διήθηση" στο ήπαρ σου απόψε....

----------


## sdikr

> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά να βάλω τους συγγενείς μου να βάλουν ADSL για έχω καλύτερο ration;     Αυτό μου λές;;;;
> Και αυτό γιατι ο πΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να μοιράσει δυο γαϊδάρων άχυρα; 
> Νόμιζω ότι βλέπω μια "λιπώδη διήθηση" στο ήπαρ σου απόψε....


Δηλάδη τι να κάνουμε να πάμε στον οτε και να πούμε ααα όλα και όλα εμείς θέλουμε ratio 1:1  ;

θα μας πεί και αυτός ,  περάστε στον πωλητή μας για μισθωμένα!


δεν λέω να βάλεις τους συγγενείς μέσα.

Λέω να γίνει κάτι ώστε να πέσουν οι τιμές,  να βγούνε φθηνά πακέτα με ογκοχρεώση  σε λογικά επίπεδα  ώστε να βάλει ο κόσμος που αυτή την στιγμή κάνει χρήση Επακ.
Να μπούνε μεγαλυτερες ταχύτητες με μικρότερο κόστος.

Το ηπάρ  αστό καλύτερα  :Razz:  (μονίμα έτσι είναι)

Το adsl  είναι τεχνολογιά που μοιράζονται οι χρήστες,  όσοι περισότεροι τόσο καλύτερο το ratio.

----------


## dkounal

> Δηλάδη τι να κάνουμε να πάμε στον οτε και να πούμε ααα όλα και όλα εμείς θέλουμε ratio 1:1  ;


Νομίζω ότι είμαστε off-topic. Δεν υπάρχει άμεση σχέση του προβλήματος που κουβεντιάζουμε, ούτε με το ratio, ουτε με το ποσα KB/sec κατεβάζουμε. Αναφέρεται εξ άλλου και στο αρχικό post αυτού του thread. Ναι μπορεί να δούμε μείωση του KB/sec σε πολλαπλά connections αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το κύριο σύμπτωμα.

Με την διόρθωση του προβλήματος όσοι κάνετε downloading με ένα connection θα δείτε μείωση σε ταχύτητα γιατι στην παρουσα φάση κάθε connection με πακέτα μεγάθους MTU παρασιτεί έναντι των άλλων χρηστών που θέλουν πολλά μικρού μεγέθους πακέτα. Για τι ratio μιλάμε λοιπόν όταν δεν έχει παρά μικρή αξία στην παρούσα κατάσταση;;;;

Για ratio θα μιλάγαμε σε ADSL γραμμές που γίνεται μοιρασμα bandwidth όχι μοιρασμα πακέτων. Εάν σε ένα DSLAM με 500 χρήστες και το παρόν πρόβλημα πακέτων, που όλοι κάνουν http download και ένας καημένος παίζει ένα παιχνίδι ή χρησιμοποιεί voip, το ratio από 1:20 είναι στην πραγματικότητα 1:70 για αυτό τον ένα. Το πιασες;  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Διαβάστε ξανά το πρώτο post. Βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω posts ανθρώπων που δεν έχουν διαβάσει το πρώτο post σε αυτό το thread.

----------


## sdikr

> Νομίζω ότι είμαστε off-topic. Δεν υπάρχει άμεση σχέση του προβλήματος που κουβεντιάζουμε, ούτε με το ratio, ουτε με το ποσα KB/sec κατεβάζουμε. Αναφέρεται εξ άλλου και στο αρχικό post αυτού του thread. Ναι μπορεί να δούμε μείωση του KB/sec σε πολλαπλά connections αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το κύριο σύμπτωμα.
> 
> Με την διόρθωση του προβλήματος όσοι κάνετε downloading με ένα connection θα δείτε μείωση σε ταχύτητα γιατι στην παρουσα φάση κάθε connection με πακέτα μεγάθους MTU παρασιτεί έναντι των άλλων χρηστών που θέλουν πολλά μικρού μεγέθους πακέτα. Για τι ratio μιλάμε λοιπόν όταν δεν έχει παρά μικρή αξία στην παρούσα κατάσταση;;;;
> 
> Για ratio θα μιλάγαμε σε ADSL γραμμές που γίνεται μοιρασμα bandwidth όχι μοιρασμα πακέτων. Εάν σε ένα DSLAM με 500 χρήστες και το παρόν πρόβλημα πακέτων, που όλοι κάνουν http download και ένας καημένος παίζει ένα παιχνίδι ή χρησιμοποιεί voip, το ratio από 1:20 είναι στην πραγματικότητα 1:70 για αυτό τον ένα. Το πιασες;    
> 
> Διαβάστε ξανά το πρώτο post. Βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω posts ανθρώπων που δεν έχουν διαβάσει το πρώτο post σε αυτό το thread.


Φυσικά και το έχω διαβάσει ,  απλά εχω κουραστεί να βλέπω τα ιδιά μηνύματα ξανά και ξανά,  (δεν κατεβάζει δεν κανέι δεν ράνει)

----------


## pinkisntwell

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ και πολλοί ISP's κάνουν παραπλανητική διαφήμιση λέγοντας ότι το adsl προσφέρεται για online gaming και τα λοιπά και στην πράξη αυτό *δε γίνεται.*

Και αυτό είναι λόγω κακών ρυθμίσεων από τη μεριά του ΟΤΕ και δεν έχει σχέση με το πόσο κατεβάζει ο καθένας. 

Μπορώ λοιπόν κι εγώ να πω ότι στον ΟΤΕ είναι ληστές καθώς και ψεύτες.

----------


## dkounal

Επειδή ξέρω ότι λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν να το κάνω ευκολοχώνευτο:
Έστω ότι έχουμε μια γραμμή με Bandwidth 30ΚΒ/sec που συνδέεται με ένα DSLAM με 15 χρήστες απάνω. Η ονομαστική ταχύτητα που δίνουμε σε κάθε χρήστη είναι ότι η γραμμή του έχει μέγιστο ονομαστικό bandwidth 30ΚΒ/sec, και ratio 1:15 δηλαδή για να έχει ένας την ονομαστική ταχύτητα πρέπει άλλοι 14 να μην χρησιμοποιούν καθόλου bandwidth. Εάν όλοι προσπαθούν ταυτόχρονα να κατεβάσουν θα πάρουν από 2ΚΒ/sec πραγματική ταχύτητα ο καθένας.

Πάμε στο DSLAM με το πρόβλημα πακέτων μας τώρα:
Έστω ότι το MTU είναι 1500 και ότι οι 14 χρήστες κάνουν με ένα connection download από ένα site με http πρωτόκολλο (άρα πακέτα 1500bytes μέγεθος) και ο ένας χρήστης κάνει χρήση μιας εφαρμογής με χρήση πακέτων μεγέθους 250bytes. Ο router X που έχει το πρόβλημα μας και κάνει διαμοιραση πακέτων και όχι bandwidth αρχίζει και μοιράζει από ένα πακέτο στον κάθε χρήστη που είναι συνδεμένος με τη σειρά που τα λαμβάνει. Έστω ότι φτάνει πόσοτητα πληροφορίας 20KB ταυτόχρονα για κάθε χρήστη στο router (και φυσικά η αναλογία πακέτων είναι 1 πακέτο 1500 bytes προς  6 πακέτα των 250 bytes)
1ο second: Δίνει σε κάθε χρήστη από δυο πακέτα δηλαδή 28 πακέτα των 1500bytes και 2 πακέτα των 250bytes. Περισσευουν 1KB. Περιμένουν και συσσωρευονται 10 πακέτα των 250 bytes του 15ου χρήστη.
2o second: Δίνει σε κάθε χρήστη από δύο πακέτα δηλαδή 28 πακέτα των 1500bytes και 2 πακέτα των 250bytes. Με το περίσευμα από το 1ο second δίνει ένα ακόμη πακέτο των 1500 bytes  Περισσευουν 0.5KB. Περιμένουν και συσσωρευονται 20 πακέτα των 250 bytes του 15ου χρήστη.
3o second: Δίνει σε κάθε χρήστη από δύο πακέτα δηλαδή 28 πακέτα των 1500bytes και 2 πακέτα των 250bytes. Με το περίσευμα από το 2ο second δίνει ένα ακόμη πακέτο των 1500 bytes  Περισσευουν 0KB. Περιμένουν και συσσωρευονται 30 πακέτα των 250 bytes του 15ου χρήστη.

Σε διάστημα μόλις 3 seconds: Οι 14 χρήστες έχουν πάρει ο καθένας στο διάστημα των 3 seconds σύνολο 4.5ΚΒ και 2 εξ αυτών πήραν 6ΚΒ, ΟΜΩΣ ο 15ος χρήστης πήρε 0,66ΚΒ και πλέον το ping response του είναι στα ύψη καθώς τα πακέτα του περιμένουν στους buffers του routerX......

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου υπολογίσει το ratio που ισχυει στην πραγματικότητα για τον 15ο χρήστη;;;; 

Σημείωση: Παραπάνω έχουν γίνει πολλές απλουστευσεις σε τεχνικά θέματα ώστε να γίνει κατανοητό σε κάποιον που θα ήθελε να το καταλάβει χωρίς έχει τις απαιτούμενες τεχνικές γνώσεις.

edit: sdikr, συγνωμη αν σε στενοχώρησα αλλά ελπίζω να κατάλαβες με αυτό το post γιατί επιμένω ότι το ratio στις ADSL δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το πρόβλημα μας.

----------


## ndan_gr

ίσως για 1η φορά κατάλαβα πως δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα και θα μπορώ να το εξηγήσω σε όσους με ρωτάνε.

Μήπως γνωρίζεις αν υπάρχει και λύση; Γιατί υποτίθεται ότι την ψάχνουν εδώ και καιρό και ο ΟΤΕ και οι ISP's.

----------


## chatasos

<==== :Cool: 




> Μήπως γνωρίζεις αν υπάρχει και λύση;

----------


## ndan_gr

lol γιατί γελάς βρε;

αμα γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω να τους πάρουμε μήπως κάνουμε τπτ ..λέμε τώρα

αν και σύμφωνα με αυτό που διάβασα δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει λύση  :Sad:

----------


## NoDsl

http://www.juniper.net/
ΛΟΛ και ποιά serιes θα χώσουν? Ελπίζω σύντομα και όχι το καλοκαίρι ή τον *αύγουστο*  :Wink:

----------


## ntsili

*Sdikir* συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό που λες για τα 30 gb. Όποιοι θέλουν να κατεβάζουν 
πολλά να πληρώνουν extra (μεταξύ του και εγώ, εννοείται.) 
Όχι όμως να έχουμε πάγιο τέλος (γραμμή+σύνδεση) 50άρια και 70άρια ευρώπουλα και 
να χρεωνόμαστε και τα extra. Ας το κάνουν όπως στις υπόλοιπες φυσιολογικές χώρες με 
αρχικό πάγιο 10-15 ευρώ και όσοι κατεβάζουν περισσότερα να πληρώνουν τα extra Gb 
που κατεβάζουν. Το αστείο είναι ότι με τον τρόπο που γράφω τώρα (πάγιο+extra) οι 
ευρωπαίοι ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ από όσα εμείς εδωπέρα! Δηλαδή κάπου ο 
ΟΤΕ μας λέει "κατεβάστε ότι θέλετε και εγώ δεν θα χρεώνω extra Gb" αλλά από την 
άλλη μας τα παίρνει τριπλά μέσα από τα πάγια του + η εικόνα του δικτύου του εμφανίζεται 
ελαφρώς πυροβολημένη...
Ε, ας τα χρεώσει τα extra Gb (με ευρωπαίκά τιμολόγια) να ησυχάσουμε και αν και πάλι 
το σύστημα του έχει πρόβλημα με τα packets, ας πετάξουν τους routers τους στα 
σκουπίδια ανακύκλωσης...

(*Δεν υποβαθμίζω* το θέμα που αφορά στο *routing των πακέτων*, ίσα-ίσα πιστεύω πως 
πρέπει να ελεγθεί πολύ προσεκτικά πριν γίνει οποιαδήποτε άλλη κίνηση. Επίσης, συμφωνώ  
ότι μέσα από τις διαφημίσεις θα έπρεπε να ΠΡΟειδοποιείται ο μέλλων αγοραστής ότι το 
DSL λόγω των προβλημάτων που υφίστανται κατά την παρούσα κατάσταση του 
δικτύου -όποιος και ανα είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτά- ΔΕΝ είναι απόλυτα κατάλληλο για 
GAMING, VO-IP & συναφείς εφαρμογές μικρών πακέτων και όχι να διατυμπανίζεται το 
αντίθετο)

----------


## MNP-10

Δε νομιζω οτι ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ο υπευθυνος να βαζει τετοιες ταριφες για ογκοχρεωση ουτε πιστευω οτι μπορει (οταν για παραδειγμα οι παροχοι αγοραζουν τις γραμμες χονδρικη και εχουν πουλησει μακροχρονια συμβολαια για αυτες). Ο ΟΤΕ πρεπει να παρεχει full speed και ο οποιος περιορισμος πρεπει να πεφτει στο συμβολαιο μας με τον isp οπου μεσω αυτου θα εξομαλυνεται η χρηση του νετ. Ομως οι χρηστες γενικοτερα δεν επιλεγουν τετοια συμβολαια και αυτο συμβαινει γιατι οι τιμες ειναι τετοιες που το adsl το βαζουν αυτοι που ξερουν τι ειναι και τι το θελουν. Ο ΟΤΕ ειναι υπευθυνος που εχει συγκεντρωσει ολους τους "βαριους" χρηστες γιατι δημιουργησε το προβλημα με τη διαστρεβλωση των τιμων οποτε και αποφασιζαν υπερ του adsl μονο οι "βαριοι". Ο αλλος που θελει να δει κατι μια στιγμη και να βγει, γιατι να βαλει adsl? Για να του ριχνουν τα χαρατσια? Ε δεν προκειται. Και μετα θα λυσουμε εμεις το προβλημα που δημιουργησε ο ΟΤΕ μεσω περιορισμων και εξτρα κοστους για ογκοχρεωση? Δεν προκειται να λυσει κανενα προβλημα. Γιατι μεσα σε 2-3 χρονια ολοι οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι τηλεφωνιας θα βαζουν voip over adsl και θα εχεις average πακετα πολυ πανω απ'οσο ειναι τωρα με το 1/4 του bandwidth. Αμα δε μπορουν τα dslam να διαχειριστουν πακετα (εμενα το μεσημερι φτανει 13-15 max) πρεπει να βρουν αλλες λυσεις. Ισως να βαλουν τιποτα πιο συγχρονο με πιο γρηγορους επεξεργαστες..

----------


## anon

> Σημείωση: Παραπάνω έχουν γίνει πολλές απλουστευσεις σε τεχνικά θέματα ώστε να γίνει κατανοητό σε κάποιον που θα ήθελε να το καταλάβει χωρίς έχει τις απαιτούμενες τεχνικές γνώσεις.


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζι σου στο θέμα αυτό, και οτι ο διαμοιρασμός του bw είναι μια υπεραπλούστευση ειδικά εαν δεν γίνεται χρήση συνεχούς ροής (όπως πχ ftp) αλλά web surfing κλπ που έχουν κορυφές με υψηλή "κατανάλωση". Ομως όπως έχει ειπωθεί και παλιά, είναι δύσκολο για τις μηχανές του ΟΤΕ να γίνει αυτό, αυτό θα έπρεπε να γίνει απο τους παρόχους (που φυσικά θα πρέπει να συνεργαστούν όλοι με ίδια configurations και μηχανήματα ίσως πράγμα σχεδόν αδύνατο). 

Στον ΟΤΕ έρχεται ένα πακέτο IP (στον BBRAS του απο τον BBRAS του παρόχου). Αυτό το πακέτο μπορει να έχει μέγεθος 100, 200 μέχρι και 1500 bytes. Τωρα αυτό πρέπει να "κοπεί" σε πακετάκια ΑΤΜ για να πάει στο DSLAM. Και πρέπει να κοπεί όλο σαν μια οντότητα, και να φύγει. Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ έχει επιλέξει ότι ο διαμοιρασμός των πακέτων, δηλαδή να πηγαίνει ένα πακέτο στον έναν χρήστη, έναν στον άλλο κυκλικά και πάλι απο την αρχή, γίνεται με βάση τα πακέτα IP και όχι τα πακέτα ATM, δηλαδή στα εισερχόμενα στους BBRAS. Δεν ξέρω εαν θα μπορούσε να γίνει στα πακέτα ATM, αλλά τότε πιθανόν να είχαμε απλά διαμοιρασμό του bw, που και πάλι δεν θα μας συνέφερε. Νομίζω ότι δεν αρκεί απλά να φωνάζουμε κλπ κλπ. Πρέπει να γίνουν δοκιμές ίσως με διαμοιρασμό πακέτων στο ΑΤΜ και εαν πραγματικά έχει καλυτερη συμπεριφορά ή όχι. 

Στην τελική όμως όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν γιατί υπάρχουν συνθήκες κορεσμού. Σε συνθήκες κορεσμού, κάποιοι θα την πληρώνουν την νύφη. Τυχαίνει ή έχει επιλεγεί να είναι οι επικοινωνίες πραγματικού χρόνου. Πιστευω ότι η λύση είναι είτε να μπεί ογκομετρικό πλαφόν (που κανένας χρήστης που δεν τρέχει ζώα δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό ,  εφόσον είναι ρεαλιστικό) ή/και το πέρασμα όλων των χρηστών pstn σε ADSL άμεσα.

Το τελευταίο καθώς και η γενικώς αύξηση των χρηsτών ADSL θα γίνει μόνο εαν πέσουν σημαντικά οι τιμές και εκεί πρέπει να στοχεύουμε και να γκρινιάζουμε. Θα πρέπει η 384 με πλαφόν πχ 15ΓΒ να κοστίζει λιγότερο απο 10 ευρώ το μήνα (ΑΡΥΣ + πρόσβαση) και με το ΦΠΑ μαζί.

----------


## skyman

> <====


Λύσεις υπάρχουν το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο ο ΟΤΕ ενδιαφέρεται και τον συμφέρει να τις υλοποιήσει στο δικτυό του. 

Εγκυκλοπεδικά


*Session Border Controller breaks down into two logically distinct pieces.

-The Signaling SBC function (SBC-SIG) controls access of VoIP signaling messages to the core of the network, and manipulates the contents of these messages.
-The Media SBC function (SBC-MEDIA) controls access of media packets to the network, provides differentiated services and QoS for different media streams, and prevents service theft.* 

Session border controllers (SBC) is a new category of network equipment that provides critical control functions to enable high quality interactive communications across IP network borders.
A "session" is any real-time, interactive voice, video or multimedia communication using layer 5 IP session signaling protocols such as SIP, H.323, MGCP or Megaco/H.248.
The "border" is any IP-IP network border such as those between service provider and customer/subscriber, or between two service providers.
The "control" functions span security, service assurance and law enforcement requirements.
•Security - protect service infrastructure and customer/supplier relationships from attack•Service Assurance - guarantee SLAs, maximize service reach, enable new services, protect against service theft and minimize costs
• Law enforcement - provide legal intercept capabilities


Πηγή : http://www.acmepacket.com

----------


## nkar

Ρε παιδια ή εγω τρελλάθηκα ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε :Mad:  

Τι λέτε για ογκοχρέωση?

Εδω μαζί δεν τα λέγαμε επι χρόνια να μην έχουμε ογκο+χρονοχρεώσεις
στις DSL και οτι στο εξωτερικό  δεν έχουν περιορισμούς?

Το τι θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι δικό του πρόβλημα.
Ας κάνει ότι και η vivodi ,η Telepassport , οι άλλες του εξωτερικού κλπ

Δεν είναι δικό μας θέμα να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ

----------


## anon

skyman: Καλά όλα αυτά που λές, αλλά όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί ο ΟΤΕ διακινεί ΑΤΜ πακέτα. Για να μπορεί να κάνει διαφοροποίηση στα πακέτα χρειάζεται συστήματα πολύ ισχυρά που να παίζουν στο 7ο επίπεδο κατα OSI, μιας και οι επικοινωνίες VoIP δεν παίζουν απαραίτητα με συγκεκριμένα μόνο πρωτόκολλα / πόρτες. Επιπλέον θα έπρεπε να κάνει inspect μέσα στα encapsulated IP πακέτα ενώ αυτός βλέπει μόνο ΑΤΜ και υπάρχει και νομικό θέμα κατα πόσο αυτό επιτρέπεται. Ακόμη και εαν επιτρεπόταν, οι μηχανές για να κάνουν αυτό το πράγμα θα ήταν εξαιρετικά ακριβές πράγμα που θα ανέβαζε αντί να κατέβαζε το κόστος των ADSL, και τότε δικαίως θα ήταν η αύξηση.

 Ενώ τώρα παίρνει πολύ περισσότερα χρήματα απο αυτά που δικαιούται για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει.

nkar: Εαν θέλουμε να θεωρούμαστε ενήλικες θα πρέπει να έχουμε μια υπεύθυνη στάση, ακόμη και εαν δεν μας αρέσουν κάποια πράγματα. Εφόσον δεν κάνεις χρήση p2p τι πρόβλημα έχεις με ένα πλαφόν; Στην αγγλία για πολύ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες πχ 4mbps έχουν πλαφόν 30GB. Εγω προτείνω τα 15GB στις συνδέσεις 384. Οι μόνοι που θίγονται είναι αυτοί που ξημεροβραδιάζονται στο παράνομο κατέβασμα. Ολοι οι υπόλοιποι δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## nkar

Τελικά στην Αγγλία έχουν ή δεν έχουν πλαφόν?

Εάν έχουν πλαφόν τότε λέγαμε μαμακίες επί 2-3 χρόνια εδω μέσα
Εάν δεν έχουν (ή τουλάχιστον η πλειονότητα των ISP δεν έχει) τότε
λέμε μαμακίες τώρα

Υ.Γ.
Δεν αναφέρομαι σε άτομα (μην ξεκινήσουμε flame war)
Απλά έχω πάθει διχασμό προσωπικότητας γιατι μέχρι τώρα
λέγαμε τα αντίθετα από αυτά που λέμε τώρα



Αλήθεια η Vivodi δεν εχει hard users?
Πως δεν εχει πρόβλημα τώρα?
(και πριν που είχε πρόβλημα το αναγνώριζε και δεν έλεγε τα περί 1:20 κλπ)????

Η vivodi πως το έλυσε το πρόβλημα που κοτζαμ ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί?

Και εν πάσει περιπτώσει επειδή είμαστε ενήλικες και επαγγελματίες αν στον ΟΤΕ 
φταίει το γεγονός οτι τα πακέτα περνάνε πρώτα από τους BBRAS και μετά πάνε στους ISP, 
ποιός σχεδίασε το δίκτυο?
Δεν ήξερε το σαίνι οτι θα είχε πρόβλημα μετα?
Οι επαγγελματίες παραιτούνται αν κάνουν χοντρά λάθη (Και οι εταιρείες τους αναλαμβάνουν
να καλύψουν τη ζημια )

----------


## anon

Νομίζω ότι ο κάθε ISP που έχει τον πλήρη έλεγχο της επικοινωνίας μπορεί να "ρυθμίσει" και την επικοινωνία με την κατάλληλη πολιτική QoS. Μάλιστα αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις είναι που κάνουν την ειδοποιό διαφορά στην ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας που προσφέρει. Αλλά αυτά σε full LLU δικά της. 

Στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ, έχουμε DSLAM, που τα πουλά ο ΟΤΕ είτε απευθείας είτε μέσω των παρόχων, και φυσικά είναι πολλοί οι πάροχοι . Ετσι σε ένα DSLAM μπορεί οι πόρτες όλες να καταλήγουν σε έναν ή δεκαπέντε παρόχους. Αντε τώρα βγάλε συμπέρασμα. Γιατί ο κάθε πάροχος να βάλει όρια ή φραγές ή διάφορες πολιτικές; Χρειάζεται εξοπλισμό, μπορεί ο ανταγωνιστής να μην το κάνει άρα θα φαίνεται χειρότερος πάροχος, και επιπλέον ζημιώνει το τμήμα της εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνίας (θεωρία συνομωσίας). Οπότε.....




> Τελικά στην Αγγλία έχουν ή δεν έχουν πλαφόν?


Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω και δεν το έχω ψάξει. Νομίζω εαν το ψάξετε θα το βρειτε στα αντίστοιχα sites. Εγώ εδώ το άκουσα απο κάποιους που έζησαν/ζούν εκεί.

----------


## tyberius7

> Τελικά στην Αγγλία έχουν ή δεν έχουν πλαφόν?


Εγω οταν πρωτο εβαλα ADSL στην Αγγλια το 1997-1998 δεν υπηρχε cap. Εν τουτοις στην συμβαση παντοτε υπηρχε ο ορος "reasonable usage". 

Τα τελευταια 2-3 χρονια εμφανιστηκε δημοσιος οτι υπηρχε cap (περιπου 15GB για γραμμη ΑDSL 512 και αναλογα με τον ISP)  και αυτο διοτι υπηρχε ενα "boom" στα downloading και πολλοι ξεπερασαν τα λογικα "download allowances".

----------


## dpetka2001

```
 Έστω ότι φτάνει πόσοτητα πληροφορίας 20KB ταυτόχρονα για κάθε χρήστη στο router
```

αυτό πώς σχετίζεται με το τι γίνεται στο 1ο δευτερόλεπτο?? 

```
Δίνει σε κάθε χρήστη από δυο πακέτα δηλαδή 28 πακέτα των 1500bytes και 2 πακέτα των 250bytes. Περισσευουν 1KB. Περιμένουν και συσσωρευονται 10 πακέτα των 250 bytes του 15ου χρήστη.
```

πώς ακριβώς βγαίνει αυτό?? με ενδιαφέρει για να καταλάβω τι γίνεται...ευχαριστώ...

----------


## skyman

Δίκιο έχεις αλλά κανείς μας δεν ξέρει και σίγουρα τις δυνατότητες των μηχανημάτων του ΟΤΕ καθώς και την τεχνογνωσία του προσωπικού του προκειμένου να τις αξιοποιήσει. Μια άλλη λύση ίσως να ήταν η συλλογική προσπάθεια όλων των ISP ώστε να δώσουν QoS στα δικτυά τους αν και δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο.





> skyman: Καλά όλα αυτά που λές, αλλά όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί ο ΟΤΕ διακινεί ΑΤΜ πακέτα. Για να μπορεί να κάνει διαφοροποίηση στα πακέτα χρειάζεται συστήματα πολύ ισχυρά που να παίζουν στο 7ο επίπεδο κατα OSI, μιας και οι επικοινωνίες VoIP δεν παίζουν απαραίτητα με συγκεκριμένα μόνο πρωτόκολλα / πόρτες. Επιπλέον θα έπρεπε να κάνει inspect μέσα στα encapsulated IP πακέτα ενώ αυτός βλέπει μόνο ΑΤΜ και υπάρχει και νομικό θέμα κατα πόσο αυτό επιτρέπεται. Ακόμη και εαν επιτρεπόταν, οι μηχανές για να κάνουν αυτό το πράγμα θα ήταν εξαιρετικά ακριβές πράγμα που θα ανέβαζε αντί να κατέβαζε το κόστος των ADSL, και τότε δικαίως θα ήταν η αύξηση.
> 
> Ενώ τώρα παίρνει πολύ περισσότερα χρήματα απο αυτά που δικαιούται για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει.
> 
> nkar: Εαν θέλουμε να θεωρούμαστε ενήλικες θα πρέπει να έχουμε μια υπεύθυνη στάση, ακόμη και εαν δεν μας αρέσουν κάποια πράγματα. Εφόσον δεν κάνεις χρήση p2p τι πρόβλημα έχεις με ένα πλαφόν; Στην αγγλία για πολύ μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες πχ 4mbps έχουν πλαφόν 30GB. Εγω προτείνω τα 15GB στις συνδέσεις 384. Οι μόνοι που θίγονται είναι αυτοί που ξημεροβραδιάζονται στο παράνομο κατέβασμα. Ολοι οι υπόλοιποι δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## anodizer

Υποψιάζομαι πως η χειροτέρευση της 384/128 μου τις τελευταίες μέρες οφείλεται στο πρόβλημα που αναφέρεται εδώ, μόνο που μου είναι αδύνατο να διαβάσω 100 σελίδες γι' αυτό ρωτάω ελπίζοντας να έχει κάποιος διάθεση να μου απαντήσει.
Τελευταία λοιπόν, πέραν του ότι οι ταχύτητες την ημέρα είναι έως και απελπιστικές, όταν ανοίγω τον τόρεντ κλάιεντ παρουσιάζονται μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα. Σημειωτέον χρησιμοποιώ BitSpirit και το αναφέρω επειδή μόνο με αυτόν μπορούσα να σερφάρω άνετα μιας και χρησιμοποιεί by default λιγότερα connections απο άλλους. Με το που αρχίζει λοιπόν να ανεβοκατεβάζει δεν μπορώ καθόλου να σερφάρω ενώ το irc κάνει Ping timeout. Το περίεργο είναι πως αυτό δε συμβαίνει πάντα, άλλες φορές απλά η ταχύτητα δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω απο 15-20 kb/s (όχι του torrent, γενικά) εκεί που με τον client κλειστό κατεβάζω απο http με 35. Δλδ σαν να μειώνεται το ολικό bandwidth.
Όλα αυτά με Forthnet στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης με γραμμή απο OTE. Αν το πρόβλημα είναι ίδιο με αυτό που περιγράφετε, να απευθυνθώ στον ISP ή στον ΟΤΕ; Επίσης με ποιόν τρόπο μπορώ να μάθω με σιγουριά σε ποιό DSLAM είναι εγκατεστημένη η σύνδεσή μου;
Ευχαριστώ εκ τςν προτέρων.

----------


## manicx

> Of course the real solution is for OTE to shape bits rather than packets.


 :Thumbsup1: 

Όταν θέλουμε να κατεβάζουμε με 384kbps 4.36GB DVD ISOs....

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Το περίεργο είναι πως αυτό δε συμβαίνει πάντα, άλλες φορές απλά η ταχύτητα δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω απο 15-20 kb/s (όχι του torrent, γενικά) εκεί που με τον client κλειστό κατεβάζω απο http με 35. Δλδ σαν να μειώνεται το ολικό bandwidth.


Αυτά εξηγούνται στο νήμα, αλλά δικαιολογημένα δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις 100 σελίδες.

Για να στο πω απλά, ο ΟΤΕ κάνει ετσιθελικά περιορισμό στα πακέτα που έρχονται στη γραμμή σου με αποτέλεσμα απο όσο περισσότερους χρήστες κατεβάζεις να μειώνεται η συνολική ταχύτητα και να γιγαντώνεται το ping.

Απο http κατεβάζεις από μία πηγή και έτσι το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει.

Μείωσε τα maximum connections στον client σου σε 30-40 για να δεις κάποια βελτίωση.

Επίσης στείλε κανένα email στον ΟΤΕ με τα παράπονά σου.

----------


## skyman

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα βρείς άκρη στέλνοντας email στον ΟΤΕ ωστόσο δεν χάνεις και τίποτα να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## MikePan01

Εδω θαυμαστε μια 1024 γραμμη με 35 pps :Mad: 
πΟτε θα κανει ξαστερια  ...

----------


## MNP-10

35 pps 1024???????  :Worthy:

----------


## dkounal

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dkounal
> 
>  Έστω ότι φτάνει πόσοτητα πληροφορίας 20KB ταυτόχρονα για κάθε χρήστη στο router
> 
> 
> αυτό πώς σχετίζεται με το τι γίνεται στο 1ο δευτερόλεπτο?? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σε αυτά που έγραψα, περιέγραψα το πρόβλημα στηριζόμενος σε προηγουμενο post του malakudi και με πολύ μεγάλη προσπάθεια απλούστευσης. Σαφως, η διαδικασία δεν είναι τόσο απλή αλλά προσπάθησα να περιοριστώ στο μηχανισμό που φαίνεται ότι δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα. Μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος από τον ΟΤΕ που να είναι αρμόδιος να εκφέρει άποψη και να ξέρει και κάτι από δίκτυα (αυτός ο συνδυασμός είναι πιο σπάνιος και από την καρέτα-καρέτα), δυστυχώς κάνουμε υποθέσεις που φαίνονται αληθοφανεις με βάση τις μετρήσεις που έχουν γίνει και την εμπειρία που υπάρχει σε κάποιους από τους συμμετέχοντες στην συζήτηση. Στην πραγματικότητα οι χρόνοι σε επίπεδο second είναι καθαρά εκπαιδευτικού χαρακτήρα καθώς όλα γίνονται σε χρόνους μικρότερους του ms. Δυστηχώς δεν ξέρω πως να απλουστεύσω περισσότερο την διαδικασία και να βγαίνει κάποιο νόημα, ιδου πεδίο λαμπρό για όποιον θέλει να δοκιμάσει. Εγώ προσπάθησα να κρατήσω έξω ATM ιδιοτροπίες, SYN & ACK πακέτα, και αρκετα άλλα.




> ..... Για να μπορεί να κάνει διαφοροποίηση στα πακέτα χρειάζεται συστήματα πολύ ισχυρά που να παίζουν στο 7ο επίπεδο κατα OSI, μιας και οι επικοινωνίες VoIP δεν παίζουν απαραίτητα με συγκεκριμένα μόνο πρωτόκολλα / πόρτες. Επιπλέον θα έπρεπε να κάνει inspect μέσα στα encapsulated IP πακέτα ενώ αυτός βλέπει μόνο ΑΤΜ και υπάρχει και νομικό θέμα κατα πόσο αυτό επιτρέπεται.......


Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ανοιγει τα πακέτα. Μπορεί να παίρνει τα πακέτα κάθε χρήστη(από κάθε πόρτα του DSLAM) σε επίπεδο ΑΤΜ και να κάνει QoS εκεί. Εάν τα ΑΤΜ τα πήρε, και δεν ήξερε πως να τα αποσβέσει και τα έβαλε στις ADSL χωρίς να είναι οι προδιαγραφές τους για τη δουλειά που τα έβαλε, δεν του φταίνει οι συνδρομητές του. 




> Υποψιάζομαι πως η χειροτέρευση της 384/128 μου τις τελευταίες μέρες οφείλεται στο πρόβλημα που αναφέρεται εδώ, μόνο που μου είναι αδύνατο να διαβάσω 100 σελίδες γι' αυτό ρωτάω ελπίζοντας να έχει κάποιος διάθεση να μου απαντήσει...


 Μπορείς να διαβάσεις το πρώτο post για αρχή. Εάν δεν σου απαντάει κάτι το πρώτο post, πες τις απορίες σου.

----------


## globalnoise

Από το #adslgr.com στο GRnet:



```
[6:00pm] <bIo_> pira adsl 384 kai exei pio poly lag apo isdn. To cs kanei 10 wres na aboixei. Mipws prepei na kanw kapoies rythmiseis??
[6:01pm] <+SPiTFiR3> .:\ bIo_ /:. welcome to OTE Fast Internet
[6:01pm] <bIo_> Ote??
[6:02pm] <+SPiTFiR3> Organismos Thlepikoinwniwn Ellados?
[6:02pm] Gemalde (gemalde@athedsl-06783.otenet.gr) has joined. «14 people»
[6:02pm] ChanServ sets mode: +v Gemalde
[6:02pm] <+SPiTFiR3> .:\ bIo_ /:. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25276
[6:02pm] <bIo_> dld
[6:02pm] <bIo_> forthnet
[6:02pm] <+SPiTFiR3> diavase to thread
[6:02pm] <bIo_> dn kanei?
[6:02pm] <+SPiTFiR3> nai alla o OTE sou prosferei thn grammh
[6:03pm] <+SPiTFiR3> diavase to thread gia na katalaveis giati den mporeis na paikseis pleon CS
[6:05pm] <bIo_> ti prepei na kanw
[6:05pm] <bIo_> gia na pexw
[6:05pm] <bIo_> cs?
[6:05pm] <+SPiTFiR3> tipota
[6:06pm] <+SPiTFiR3> me ADSL pou grammh sou prosferei o OTE
[6:06pm] <+SPiTFiR3> kai se xamhlh klasshs taxythta
[6:06pm] <+SPiTFiR3> 384 kai pleon kai 512
[6:06pm] <bIo_> ?????
[6:06pm] <+SPiTFiR3> den mporeis na paikseis cs
[6:06pm] <bIo_> dn ginetai
[6:06pm] <bIo_> olos
[6:06pm] <bIo_> o kosmos
[6:06pm] <bIo_> grami
[6:06pm] <bIo_> toy ote
[6:06pm] <bIo_> exei
[6:07pm] <+SPiTFiR3> megalo pososto aytou tou kosmou den mporei na paiksei on-line games kai na kanei voip klhseis
[6:07pm] <+SPiTFiR3> paralogo?
[6:07pm] <+SPiTFiR3> opos sou eipa... Welcome to OTE Fast Internet world
[6:07pm] <+SPiTFiR3> ama den me pisteveis
[6:08pm] <+SPiTFiR3> diavase to thread pou sou edwsa
[6:08pm] <bIo_> re c
[6:08pm] <+SPiTFiR3> gia na katalaveis kai esy giati den mporeis
[6:08pm] <bIo_> apokleietai
[6:08pm] <bIo_> plirwsa
[6:08pm] <bIo_> 150
[6:08pm] <bIo_> euro
[6:08pm] <bIo_> stin forthnet
[6:08pm] <bIo_> gia na min
[6:08pm] <bIo_> mporw
[6:08pm] <bIo_> na paizw
[6:08pm] <bIo_> cs??
[6:08pm] <+SPiTFiR3> nai
[6:08pm] <+SPiTFiR3> eksofreniko?
[6:08pm] <+SPiTFiR3> partous thlefono kai vristous
[6:08pm] <+SPiTFiR3> kane tous kataggelia
[6:08pm] <+SPiTFiR3> ta pragmata einai etsi opws sta lew
[6:09pm] <+SPiTFiR3> ta idia travhksa kai egw prin kati mhnes
[6:09pm] <+SPiTFiR3> anavathmisa grammh se 512
[6:09pm] <+SPiTFiR3> kai mexri tora ola einai ok
[6:09pm] <+SPiTFiR3> alla pou tha paei... tha mpoukosoume kai sthn 512
[6:09pm] <+SPiTFiR3> apo texnikhs pleyras gnorizeis tipota na sou ekshghsw kai giati den mporeis?
[6:10pm] <bIo_> nop
[6:10pm] <bIo_> alla pes
[6:10pm] <bIo_> dld
[6:10pm] <bIo_> me tin vivodi
[6:10pm] <bIo_> 8a mporw?
[6:10pm] PhoiNiX[a] (~phoinix@planet-g.the.forthnet.gr) is now known as PhoiNiX
[6:10pm] <+SPiTFiR3> kata 99,9%
[6:11pm] <bIo_> OMG
[6:11pm] <bIo_> ki ekane 100
[6:11pm] <bIo_> euro
[6:11pm] <+SPiTFiR3> opa katse...
[6:11pm] <+SPiTFiR3> den milaw gia Vivodi provider
[6:11pm] <+SPiTFiR3> milaw gia grammh vivodi
[6:11pm] <bIo_> gia to idioktito
[6:11pm] <bIo_> diktio
[6:11pm] <+SPiTFiR3> akrivws
[6:11pm] <bIo_> tis vivodi?
[6:11pm] <bIo_> nia
[6:11pm] <bIo_> nai
[6:11pm] <bIo_> afto lew
[6:11pm] <+SPiTFiR3> giati ta dslam ths einai adeia
[6:12pm] <+SPiTFiR3> e nai ama se kalyptei ekanes malakitsa pou den thn epelekses
[6:12pm] <bIo_> re c
[6:12pm] <bIo_> aftome ton ote
[6:12pm] <bIo_> dn 8a diorthw8ei?
[6:12pm] <+SPiTFiR3> isws
[6:12pm] <+SPiTFiR3> entelws isws omws...
[6:12pm] <bIo_> omg......
[6:12pm] <+SPiTFiR3> tora to pote...
[6:13pm] <+SPiTFiR3> apo ayrio mexri pOTE
[6:13pm] <bIo_> re c
[6:13pm] <bIo_> ola
[6:13pm] <bIo_> ta net
[6:13pm] <bIo_> exoun
[6:13pm] <bIo_> ote
[6:13pm] <bIo_> einai dynaton
[6:13pm] <bIo_> na min
[6:13pm] <bIo_> paizoun cs?
[6:13pm] <+SPiTFiR3> e den pistevw kana net na exei 384 grammh...
[6:13pm] <+SPiTFiR3> oute sto xwrio mou den yparxei kati tetoio
[6:14pm] <+SPiTFiR3> toulaxiston 1024 kai tis perissoteres fores ,an einai kai athina, misthwmenh
[6:14pm] <bIo_> tespa...
[6:14pm] <+SPiTFiR3> diavase to thread
[6:14pm] <bIo_> 8a perimeno
[6:14pm] <bIo_> ena examino
[6:14pm] <bIo_> kai vlepoume....
[6:14pm] <+SPiTFiR3> xara sto kouragio sou
```

Φανταστείτε πόσοι άλλοι τέτοιοι υπάρχουν... :Embarassed: 

Ρε παίδες mods συγγνώμη για την παρατήρηση αλλά ας αλλάξει κάποιος αυτό τον τίτλο... Είναι παααρα πολύ συγκεκριμένος! *ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΑΚΕΤΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ* είναι το θέμα!!

----------


## Acinonyx

QoS του OTE

Stochastic Fairness Queueing (SFQ) is a      simple implementation of the fair queueing algorithms family. It is less      accurate than others, but it also requires less calculations while being      almost perfectly fair. The key word in SFQ is conversation (or      flow), which mostly corresponds to a TCP session or a UDP stream. Traffic is      divided into a pretty large number of FIFO queues, one for each      conversation. Traffic is then sent in a round robin fashion, "*giving each      session the chance to send data in turn*". "This leads to very fair behaviour and      disallows any single conversation from drowning out the rest". SFQ is called      "Stochastic" because it does not really allocate a queue for each session,      it has an algorithm which divides traffic over a limited number of queues      using a hashing algorithm. Because of the hash, multiple sessions might      end up in the same bucket, which would halve each session is chance of      sending a packet, thus halving the effective speed available. To prevent      this situation from becoming noticeable, SFQ changes its hashing algorithm      quite often so that any two colliding sessions will only do so for a small      number of seconds. It is important to note that "*SFQ is only      useful in case your actual outgoing interface is really full!*" If it is not      then there will be no queue on your linux machine and hence no effect. Later      on we will describe how to combine SFQ with other qdiscs to get a      best-of-both worlds situation.

----------


## xmapas

-καταρχην συγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα.
επειδη γραφω συνηθως greeklish παει το χερι μονο του σε λαθος γραμματα.

-ρε σειςπαιδια,συγνωμη αλλα με αυτα που διαβαζω πιστευω οτι ειμαι ηλιθιος και ζω στον κοσμο μου.

-Στον δικο μου κοσμο λοιπον οταν καποιος παραγειλει ενα αυτοκινιτο ,
δεν ειναι δυνατον να του το φερουνε χωρις λαστιχα με τιν δικαιολογια ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ,ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Η "pirelli" ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΤΑ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΑ....
εε..στα πααααπααααγια μου κι εμενα..παρε λαστιχα απο την MICHELEN αμα δεν εχει η PIRELLI
ειτε πουλας αυτο για το οποιο πληρωνεσε ειτε λες ΜΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ!!!!!!!
Οταν πω σε εναν ελαιοχροματιστη να μου βαψει το σπιτι και αυτος δεχτει...
δεν ειναι δυνατον να ερθει και να μου πει.."δεν εχει μπογιες το μαγαζι.....οποτε δεν μπορω να βαψω...αλλα εσυ πληρωνε με σαν να βαφω"
δεν εχει μπογιες? δεν σε πληρωνω κυριε βαφεα.....ξαναελα οταν εχει....
Γιατι τα λεω ολα αυτα?
Δεν ειναι δυνατον να λενε οι ετεριες "δεν φταιμε εμεις αλλα ο ΟΤΕ"
ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ..ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ ..ΜΗΝ ΠΟΥΛΑΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ ΤΟΤΕ!!!!!!!!
ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ forthnet/hol/tellas klp klp...
οτι θα σερνεται?ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ!!!!
αν οταν ληξει η συνδρομη μου,ισχυριστω οτι θελω να κανω ανανεωση αλλα δεν εχω λεφτα....γιατι το αφεντικο μου δεν με πληρωνει...θα μου την ανανεωσουνε λετε την γραμμη?????
αφου δεν φταιω εγω που δεν εχω λεφτα...το αφεντικο μου φταιει!!!!!!!!!!
εκει τι θα μου πουνε....?
μηπως κατι του στυλ"κοψε τον λαιμο σου να βρεις λεφτα αν θες ανανεωση"??
εεε....ας κοψουνε τον λαιμο τους να μου παρεχουνε αυτα που πληρωνω...!!!!!!
τα πληρωσα?τα ΑΠΑΙΤΩ λοιπον.
Δεν φταις εσυ forthnet?φταιει ο ΟΤΕ???δεν ξερω κανεναν οτε..ειμαι κινεζος και πληρωσα εσενα για ΓΡΑΜΜΗ και ΚΩΔΙΚΟ....τι ειναι αυτο το ΟΤΕ που μοθ αραδιαζεις?ανθρωπος ειναι?δεν τον εχω ακουστα...τι ? σε αυτον δινεις τα λεφτα για το παγιο???????
ΚΟΡΟΙΔΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ??????????
εγω αν και ειμαι απο τιν ΚΙΝΑ ξερω οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν με βαλεις σε γραμμη VIVODI !!!!!!!!
οποτε βαλε με σε παρακαλω πολυ σε γραμμη VIVODI.

Ισως τα λεω λιγο μυστιρια και παραξενα αλλα τελειωνοντας θα καταλαβετε τι εννοουσα με τα παραπανο.
πιστευετε οντως οτι τα λεφτα που δινετε στον 1-Bill π.χ. στην forthnet....απο αυτα δινει καποια στον ΟΤΕ?
ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!
εγω...εσυ...ο κωστακης...ο μαρια..κλπ κλπ...ειμαστε απλοι πολιτες και σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και πολλα.
Ομως η FORTHNET και η καθε FORTHNET μπορει....
εχει ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ/ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ/ΣΥΝΑΛΛΑΓΗ με τον ΟΤΕ.
αν ενας απο τους 2 σπασει τους ορους...η συμφωνια χαλαει!
μιλαμε για επιχειρησεις εκατομυριων.
η FORTHNET αποκλειετε να πληρωνει τον οτε για τετοιες γραμμες!!!!!!!!!!!!
το πιασατε το υπονοουμενο?
ο PROVIDER μεχρι στιγμης επερνε 40ευρω απο το 1-bill και τα 20 τα εδεινε στον ΟΤΕ.
εε...τωρα τα κραταει ολα!!!!!!δεν του δινει τιποτα!!!!
"κυριε οτε δεν μου παρεχεις γραμμες ποιοτητας οπως συμφωνησαμε οποτε δεν σε πληρωνω οπως συμφωνησαμε"
ποιος επειχιριματιας θα αγοραζε χαλασμενο εμπορευμα και θα το πληρωνε ως γερο???ΚΑΝΕΙΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!!! ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!
ειμαι ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ
ας μου κανουνε μυνηση οι PROVIDERS για δυσφημηση!!!!
ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!!ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΤΥ ΤΟΥΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

εγω την Δευτερα θα παω απο τα γραφεια τις FORTHNET και θα γινει πολεμος!!!!!
αν δεν καλεσουνε την αστυνομια δεν το κουναω απο εκει.

επισης ακουω συχνα οτι ο ΟΤΕ εγγυαται 1/3 τις ταχυτητας αρα ειναι καλυμενος!
ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ!!!!
στο θεμα ταχυτητας ειναι καλυμενος.
ΜΟΝΟ στο θεμα ταχυτητας ομως.
αν ενα αυτοκινιτο δεν εχει φρενα,θα σου πουνε ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΓΓΥΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ 200km/h ΑΡΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ 200 ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ!!!
ειναι δυνατον????
ναι..στο θεμα ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ειναι ενταξει.
στα αλλα θεματα ομως?

δηλαδη θα ακουσω σε λιγο οτι αν ο οτε βαλει περιορισμο στο ποσες ωρες τιν ημερα θα εισαι ONLINE...και του ...καυ λι ωσει... να σε αφηνει να εισαι ONLINE μονο 1 ωρα καθε μερα....θα ειναι ΚΑΛΥΜΕΝΟΣ?επειδει αυτην την μια ωρα θα εχεις καλη ταχυτητα?
αυτο μου λετε?θα σου πει "δεν φταιω εγω,φταιει το τσουναμι που κουναει τις γραμμες και σε πεταει εξω.αλλα αφου οσο εισαι μεσα εχεις καλη γραμμη..τοτε ολα ΟΚ...εγω δεν εγγυηθηκα ποτε οτι δεν θα σε πεταω εξω,εγω μονο ταχυτητα υποσχεθηκα"
ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!!
αν αλλη εταιρια εκανε κατι παρομοιο θα την ειχανε οι δημοσιογραφοι τα καναλια και οι εφημεριδες καθε μερα προτοσελιδο.

παντως αν η FORTHNET ειναι οντως τοσο καλη και φιλανθροπικη εταιρια,που δεχεται να πληρωνει τον ΟΤΕ,χωρις ο ΟΤΕ να τις δινει σωστες γραμμες....τοτε θα παω να τις πουλαω οτι σαπια φρουτα πετανε οι μαναβιδες...και να μου τα πληρωνει για φρεσκα...
...ρε...λες να γινω πλουσιος?
εχω και κατι χαλασμενα κινιτα...λετε να μου τα αγορασει και αυτα για καινουργια σε καλη τιμη?

ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ αλλα εχω κουραστει κι εγω να διαβαζω 100 σελιδες και ολοι να λενε
"δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα,ειναι γνωστο το προβλημα κλπ κλπ"
εεε...αμα ερθω εγω και βαλω φωτια στα σπιτια σας...μην μου πειτε τιποτα...μην μου κανετε κακο,μην μου κανετε μυνηση....
απλως πειτε μεταξυ σας
"ναι..και εμενα μου εβαλε φωτια....ειναι γνωστως μααακας και μας καιει τα σπιτια"

Υ.Γ. Εγω παντως ακονιζω τα μαχαιρια για την Δευτερα(παρουσια) που θα παω FORTHNET.
Υ.Γ. Εννοειτε πως οταν πας θα δηλωσω ΚΟΥΦΟΣ οποτε θα πρεπει να μου γραφουνε σε χαρτι αυτα που θα μου λενε!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ειμαι κουφος και εχω adsl.....κακο ειναι?οποτε δεν ακουω τι μου λετε...μπορειτε να μου τα γραψετε?

----------


## anodizer

> Μπορείς να διαβάσεις το πρώτο post για αρχή. Εάν δεν σου απαντάει κάτι το πρώτο post, πες τις απορίες σου.



Έτρεξα το προγραμματάκι που έχεις στο sig σου. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι 23 pps μ.ο. με τον αριθμό να μην ξεπερνάει τα 33. Όμως αυτό τι σημαίνει; Εννοώ πως θα ξέρω το μέγεθος αυτών των πακέτων για να δω αν είναι αποδεκτές οι τιμές;
Τέλος, το Pingation (ταυτόχρονα με το torrent d/lding όλα αυτά) δείχνει μέσο όρο κάπου στα 500-600 ms, με την τιμή να φτάνει και στα 1400 και να κάνει κάποια ping timeouts. Φυσικά ούτε και όταν είναι idle η σύνδεση έχει τρομερές τιμές το ping, με την χαμηλότερη τα 60ms.
Εκείνο πάντως που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το πως θα μάθω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το dslam μου, για αρχή σε ποιό βρίσκομαι  :Razz:  ώστε να το ψάξω καλύτερα.

----------


## gatos_fc

xmapas πολύ σωστός!

anodizer κάνε ένα search! Σε 50 μεριές υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα  :Smile:

----------


## ntsili

xmapas χαχαχα!! Έγραψες... !!! Αν τελικά πας στα γραφεία της Forthnet ή του ΟΤΕ 
μην πυροβολήσεις κανέναν!! Στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής αθώοι είναι (άσχετοι ήθελα να 
πω...)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dkounal

> Έτρεξα το προγραμματάκι που έχεις στο sig σου. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι 23 pps μ.ο. με τον αριθμό να μην ξεπερνάει τα 33. Όμως αυτό τι σημαίνει; Εννοώ πως θα ξέρω το μέγεθος αυτών των πακέτων για να δω αν είναι αποδεκτές οι τιμές;
> Τέλος, το Pingation (ταυτόχρονα με το torrent d/lding όλα αυτά) δείχνει μέσο όρο κάπου στα 500-600 ms, με την τιμή να φτάνει και στα 1400 και να κάνει κάποια ping timeouts. Φυσικά ούτε και όταν είναι idle η σύνδεση έχει τρομερές τιμές το ping, με την χαμηλότερη τα 60ms.
> Εκείνο πάντως που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το πως θα μάθω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το dslam μου, για αρχή σε ποιό βρίσκομαι  ώστε να το ψάξω καλύτερα.


Το προγραμματάκι που έχω φτιάξει δεν δίνει μέσο όρο πακέτων, αλλά μέσος όρος μεγέθους πακέτων σε bytes στο κάθε δευτερόλεπτο (ΜΟ). Το κομμάτι με τα ping δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστο (και δεν φταίω εγώ για αυτό) και μην στηρίζεσε στα αποτελέσματα του. Οι τιμές απόκρισης και η συμπεριφορά στο Pingation που αναφέρεις είναι συμβατές με το πρόβλημα που μιλάμε και σε συνδυασμό ότι δεν βλέπεις πακέτα πάνω από 40/δεπτερόλεπτο, σημαίνει ότι σίγουρα το έχεις. Για το σε πιο DSLAM ανηκεις, ο πιο αρμόδιος να σου δώσει πληροφορίες είναι ο ΟΤΕ και συγκεκριμένα η τεχνική ομάδα του ADSL της περιοχής σου. Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να "μαντέψεις" κοιτάζοντας ένα pdf με όλα τα DSLAMS που θα βρεις στο ADSLgr.com, κάνε ένα search.




> .......


Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη και μην νιώθεις μόνος. Δεν νομίζω ότι η forthnet μπορει να αποποιείται τις ευθύνες της και να τα ρίχνει στον ΟΤΕ χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα, ούτε και ότι οι καταναλωτές είναι τελειώς απροστάτευτοι. Ξεκίνα και δήλωσε την βλάβη σου με στοιχεία, πάρε ένα snapshot από το performance monitor ή κάνε copy τα πακέτα που καταγράφει ο tester ενώ ταυτόχρονα δοκιμάζεις διάφορες εφαρμογές, voip, κλπ. Πήγαινει κατέθεσε τα και ζήτα επιστροφή των χρημάτων σου εάν δεν μπορούν να διορθώσουν την βλάβη. Ζήτησε να σου δώσουν γραπτώς το ότι δεν μπορούν να διορθώσουν την βλάβη και το ότι οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ. Κατόπιν κάνε μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και πάρτους τηλέφωνο σε 2-3 μέρες για να τρέξει λίγο η καταγγελία σου. Εάν αυτό το κάνανε όλοι, θα ήταν αλλιως τα πράγματα σήμερα. Δυστυχώς οι περισσοτεροι περιοριζονται στα λόγια....

----------


## anon

Θα το ξαναπώ, και ελπίζω να μην κουραστώ, ξανά, προκειμένου να τα καταλάβετε.

Η ADSL δεν είναι μισθωμένη! Δεν μπορείς να έχεις την αξίωση απο μια ADSL να έχει την ποιότητα μιας μισθωμένης, δηλαδή να έχεις φουλ ταχύτητα 24/7. Η τιμή μιας μισθωμένης είναι 20 - 30 φορές πάνω απο μια ADSL. 

Η λογική της ADSL είναι να μοιράσουμε το κόστος σε πολλούς χρήστες, αυτό που αντιστοιχεί σε μια μισθωμένη. Φανταστείτε το ανάλογο, να πάρουμε σε μια οικοδομή μια μισθωμένη χιλιάρα (προς χίλια ευρώ το μήνα παρακαλώ) και να την μοιράσουμε στα πχ 20 διαμερίσματα της οικοδομής. Ο καθένας λοιπόν θα πληρώνει 50 ευρώ το μήνα. Εαν ένας μόνο κατεβάζει πχ ftp, θα κατεβάζει με 100 KB /sec, εαν είναι δύο που κατεβάζουν τότε δεν θα έχει ο καθένας με 100ΚΒ αλλά με 50ΚΒ. Είναι απλή αριθμητική. Εαν κατεβάζουν και οι 20, τότε ο καθένας θα παίρνει το 1/20 δηλαδή μόνο 5ΚΒ!!! Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι κατανοητό. Τώρα εαν όλοι στην οικοδομή είναι χρήστες που έχουν κάποια συνενόηση, και δεν βάζουν διάφορα ζωντανά να τρέχουν, τότε την οποιαδήποτε χρονική στιγμή θα φαίνεται στον κάθε χρήστη ότι έχει πλήρη φούλ ταχύτητα χιλιάρας. Εαν όμως βάλουν ζωντανά 24/7, τότε δεν θα έχουν ταχύτητα χιλιάρας αλλα θα την μοιράζονται. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με τις ADSL. 

Τώρα με την ιστορία πακέτα γιατί έχω βαρεθεί να τη ακούω. Εστω ότι έχετε γραμμή 384Kbps. Με contention ratio 1/20 (που είναι πάρα πολύ καλό, μιας και στην Ευρώπη παίζει 1/50) σημαίνει ότι σε συνθήκες κορεσμού εαν κάνουμε διαμοιρασμό με βάση το bw θα έχετε 384 / 20 = 19.2 Κbps. Με αυτή την ταχύτητα δεν παίζει VoIP. ΚΑι επειδή πολλοί εδώ μέσα, λένε με πακέτα, ας δούμε πόσα πακέτα περνάνε. 
Εχουμε 19,2 Κbps που σημαίνει 19,2 * 1024 / 8 = 2457 bytes. Τώρα εαν έχουμε πακέτο VoIP με πχ μέγεθος 150 bytes τότε έχουμε 2457 / 150 = 16,38 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο. Και δεν μετράμε και τα άλλα πακέτα που περνάνε υποχρεωτικά απο την γραμμή (πχ ARP, ACK,UDP-dns κλπ). με 16 πακέτα VoIP δεν παίζει!!! 
Ελπίζω να έγινε κατανοητό. 

Σε συνθήκες κορεσμού, ότι μέθοδο και να χρησιμοποιήσεις, έχεις πρόβλημα. Και μάλιστα με contentio ratio 1/20. Φανταστείτε λοιπόν εαν έχουμε 1/40 (αυτό που πρέπει να έχει με βάσει τις προδιαγραφές του ΟΤΕ). Θα έχουμε την μισή ταχύτητα και τα μισά pps.

----------


## Terrorist

Νομίζω ότι πλέον δεν χρηαζόμαστε άλλες μετρήσεις και στατιστικά, 

Tο πρόβλημα είναι καθολικό σε όλα τα DSLAM του ΟΤΕ αλλού έντονο, αλλού όχι.

Δυστηχώς έτυχε να είμαι σε ένα από τα πιο καταραμένα DSLAM  "DSLAM ΚΩΝ/ΛΕΟΣ*" * http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6398 ,τώρα είμαι στο DSLAM της Σόλωνος. Tο πρόβλημα εκεί εμφανίστηκε εδώ και σχεδόν 2 χρόνια ήπια αρχικά πολύ λίγοι το καταλάβαιναν το αντιμετόπισα τότε όταν προσπαθούσα να τρέξω κάποιο VOIP μαζί με κάποιο ONLINE GAME ή όταν έτρεχα P2P και πολύ έντονα των τελευταίο χρόνο, όπου στο τέλος ακόμα και όταν άνοιγες πολλά tabs στο Web Browser το σύρσιμο ήταν προφανές. Έκτός από της άπειρες διαμαρτυρίες στο τοπικό κέντρο , είχα βρει και τον υπεύθυνο στο Κέντρο δικτύου της Πάτρας και είχα αναφέρει το πρόβλημα , φυσικά δεν έγινε τίποτα.

Όπως έχει αναφερθεί και στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25276 έχουν γίνει πολλά παράπονα ακριβώς για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα εδώ και αρκετό καιρό επονένως o πOTE είναι ενήμερος σίγουρα πάνω από χρόνο για το θέμα και απλά δεν κάνει τίποτα τους . Τια τους λόγους που ο πΟΤΕ κάνει αυτό το τραγικό traffic shaping απλά βάζοντας limit στα PPP packets per second έχουν υποθεί πολλά , δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς πως γίνεται αλλά μικρή σημασία έχει . Είναι ώρα να αρχίσουμε να διαμαρτυρόμαστε συλογικά .

Πιστεύω ότι πρώτο και πιο σημαντικό είναι να γραφτεί ένα άθρο σχετικά με το πρόβλημα και να ενημερωθούν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι ADSL χρήστες σχετικά, γιατί πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουν τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, είτε δεν καταλαβαίνουν την φύση του προβλήματος . Και αυτό υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να γίνει. π.χ να γίνουν αναφορές για το θέμα σε forums που έχουν σχέση με την τεχνολογία, να μπει σαν μπει σαν μόνιμο θέμα στην πρώτη σελίδα από φιλικά sites, ακόμα θα μπορούσαμε να φτίαξουμε ενα banner  :Tongue:  και ότι άλλο σκεφτεί ο καθένας. Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς ασχολούνται φανατικά με τους υπολογιστές οπότε πιστεύω ότι αυτό ειναι δυνατόν.

Να σταλούν επιστολές σε περιοδίκα για υπολογιστές , επικοινωνίες κινητά κ.λ.π

Επίσης θα μπορούσαμε να ανερθούμε :
ΕΕΤΤ
Προστασία Καταναλωτή
Εαν υπάρχει κάποιο αρμόδιο τμήμα  στο Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιων

Δυστηχώς στην Ελλάδα ένα πρόβλημα μπορεί να λύνεται μόνο μέσω της δημιοσιότητας.
Ελπίζω να συμμερίζεστε τις απόψεις-προτάσεις.
ΩΡΑ  ΓΙΑ ΔΡΑΣΗ   :Evil:

----------


## dkounal

> Τώρα με την ιστορία πακέτα γιατί έχω βαρεθεί να τη ακούω. Εστω ότι έχετε γραμμή 384Kbps. Με contention ratio 1/20 (που είναι πάρα πολύ καλό, μιας και στην Ευρώπη παίζει 1/50) σημαίνει ότι σε συνθήκες κορεσμού εαν κάνουμε διαμοιρασμό με βάση το bw θα έχετε 384 / 20 = 19.2 Κbps. Με αυτή την ταχύτητα δεν παίζει VoIP. ΚΑι επειδή πολλοί εδώ μέσα, λένε με πακέτα, ας δούμε πόσα πακέτα περνάνε. 
> Εχουμε 19,2 Κbps που σημαίνει 19,2 * 1024 / 8 = 2457 bytes. Τώρα εαν έχουμε πακέτο VoIP με πχ μέγεθος 150 bytes τότε έχουμε 2457 / 150 = 16,38 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο. Και δεν μετράμε και τα άλλα πακέτα που περνάνε υποχρεωτικά απο την γραμμή (πχ ARP, ACK,UDP-dns κλπ). με 16 πακέτα VoIP δεν παίζει!!! 
> Ελπίζω να έγινε κατανοητό.


anon, λυπάμε που το λεω αλλά είσαι σε άλλο thread....
Το πρόβλημα που ζητάμε δεν έχει σχέση με το bandwidth που αντιστοιχει σε κάθε χρήστη ADSL γραμμής λόγο μοιράσματος και με αυτά που γράφεις. Το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε και αρχίζω να πιστευω ότι χρειάζεται να θέλει μια καλή δόση νοσημοσύνης για να το καταλάβεις είναι: ο περιορισμός πακέτων *ανεξαρτήτως αριθμού μεγέθους πακέτου* 
Εάν το πρόβλημα μας ήταν το ποσο bandwidth αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε χρήστη τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε διαφορετικό μέγιστο αριθμό πακέτων ανάλογα με το μέγεθος των πακέτων που χρησιμοποιούμε;;;; 

Διάβασε σε παρακαλώ τα παρακάτω Posts πριν ξαναποστάρεις τα ίδια. Είναι Links από το πρώτο post που κανένας δεν το διαβάζει και όλοι κάνουν post τη γνώμη τους. (Ναι το ξέρω όλοι έχουν από μια, δημοκρατία έχουμε...):
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...490#post343490
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...376#post343490




> Πάω πάσο σε αυτό, μπορεί να κάνω λάθος ότι πρόκειται για rate-limiting πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι είναι 30 καρφωμένο.
> 
> Δοκίμασα με OTEnet 384 στην γραμμή μου:
> 
> α) Test #1 => 10-bytes packets (38-bytes including overheads):
> 30 pps / 1380 bytes/sec (minpps: 26, maxpps: 30)
> 
> β) Test #2 => 100-bytes packets (128-bytes including overheads):
> 30 pps / 3455 bytes/sec (minpps: 21, maxpps: 30)
> ...





> ....Όταν παραγγέλουμε γραμμή ADSL με βάση συγκεκριμένο bandwidth οφείλουμε να γνωρίζουμε τα εξής: 
> Τα παραπάνω σημαίνουν ότι μοιραζόμαστε μια κεντρική γραμμή από το DSLAM μας μέχρι το BBRAS και κατόπιν την χωρητικότητα του ISP μας (το ονομαζουμε "φορτο δικτύου"). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν όλοι οι συνδομητές αρχίσουν ταυτόχρονα να κατεβάζουν θα έχουν:
> 
> ((ονομαστική ταχύτητα της ADSL) - (σηματοδοσια (και οχι μονο) πρωτοκόλλου ADSL, ATM, κλπ))/(αναλογία χρηστών που είναι overbooked)
> 
> Η αναλογία χρηστών είναι μια σταθερά που δεν είναι επίσημα ανακοινωμένη ούτε από τον ΟΤΕ, ούτε από τους ISPs και ελπίζω ότι δεν είναι πάνω από 10. Αυτό όμως δεν μας ενοχλεί στη δοκιμή μας για το πρόβλημα σε αυτό το thread.
> 
> Aς υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι εχουμε φόρτο δικτύου Α και αρχίσουμε να λαμβάνουμε πακέτα δεδομένων κατά την σύνδεση μας μέσω της ADSL μας. Η πραγματική μας ταχύτητα λόγω του φόρτου δικτύου καθώς μοιραζόμαστε με άλλους την "κεντρική" γραμμή ας πούμε ότι θα είναι 21ΚΒ/sec. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να λάβουμε:
> 10 πακέτα των 2100 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
> ...


Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο Post αλλά πόσο μυαλό θέλει πια για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι δεν είναι θέμα του πόσο bandwidth αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε χρήστη....Έλεος.....
Μόνο οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα στο να καταλάβουν τα παραπάνω.... Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ είσαι;




> OTE: Τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχετε γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει. Δουλεύει μια χαρά από ότι είδα
> dkounal: Έχετε φέρει ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο στο φορέα που δουλεύω αλλά δεν έχετε βγάλει τις παροχές για τηλεφωνικές συσκευές ώστε να συνδεθούν τα τηλέφωνα του φορέα
> ΟΤΕ: Αυτό δεν είναι στις υποχρεώσεις μας πρέπει να καλέσετε το συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ
> dkounal: Ωραία, γιατί δεν το καλείτε, ποιους θα καλέσω εγώ; Πως αλλιώς θα συνδεθεί  κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή του φορέα μας.
> ΟΤΕ: Το συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ. Εμείς τελειώνουμε με την τοποθέτηση του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου και την εξασφαλιση της λειτουργίας του.
> dkounal: Αυτό από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι εκτός σύμβασης του Συζευξις και χρεώνεται ξεχωριστά το συνδέσει κανείς το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που φέρατε με τον πίνακα του φορέα μας που καταλήγουν οι τηλεφωνικές γραμμές από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή σε κάθε κάθε δωμάτιο του φορέα μας.
> ΟΤΕ: Ακριβώς
> Dkounal: Ωραία, επειδή εμείς έχουμε ένα ηλεκτρολόγο και θα κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, αλλά δεν έχουμε την άδεια να ανοίξουμε το κουτί του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου που φέρατε μήπως θα μπορούσατε να έρθει κάποιος τεχνικός να μας βγάλει σε μια εξωτερική ρεγλέτα όλες τις γραμμές για να τις συνδέσουμε;
> ΟΤΕ: Μα τι εννοείτε αφου συνδέεται στη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ
> ...

----------


## dkounal

> Να σταλούν επιστολές σε περιοδίκα για υπολογιστές , επικοινωνίες κινητά κ.λ.π
> 
> Επίσης θα μπορούσαμε να ανερθούμε :
> ΕΕΤΤ
> Προστασία Καταναλωτή
> Εαν υπάρχει κάποιο αρμόδιο τμήμα  στο Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιων
> 
> Δυστηχώς στην Ελλάδα ένα πρόβλημα μπορεί να λύνεται μόνο μέσω της δημιοσιότητας.
> Ελπίζω να συμμερίζεστε τις απόψεις-προτάσεις.
> ΩΡΑ  ΓΙΑ ΔΡΑΣΗ


Για δες αυτο:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...669#post434669
Εχω την αίσθηση ότι πολλοί λίγοι κάνουν κάτι σε επίπεδο διαμαρτυρίας και οι υπόλοιποι απλά κάνουν την ψυχοθεραπεία τους γράφοντας στο thread...

----------


## anon

> anon, λυπάμε που το λεω αλλά είσαι σε άλλο thread....
> Το πρόβλημα που ζητάμε δεν έχει σχέση με το bandwidth που αντιστοιχει σε κάθε χρήστη ADSL γραμμής λόγο μοιράσματος και με αυτά που γράφεις. Το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε και αρχίζω να πιστευω ότι χρειάζεται να θέλει μια καλή δόση νοσημοσύνης για να το καταλάβεις είναι: ο περιορισμός πακέτων *ανεξαρτήτως αριθμού μεγέθους πακέτου* 
> Εάν το πρόβλημα μας ήταν το ποσο bandwidth αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε χρήστη τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουμε διαφορετικό μέγιστο αριθμό πακέτων ανάλογα με το μέγεθος των πακέτων που χρησιμοποιούμε;;;; 
> 
> Διάβασε σε παρακαλώ τα παρακάτω Posts πριν ξαναποστάρεις τα ίδια. Είναι Links από το πρώτο post που κανένας δεν το διαβάζει και όλοι κάνουν post τη γνώμη τους. (Ναι το ξέρω όλοι έχουν από μια, δημοκρατία έχουμε...):
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...490#post343490
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...376#post343490
> Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο Post αλλά πόσο μυαλό θέλει πια για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι δεν είναι θέμα του πόσο bandwidth αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε χρήστη....Έλεος.....


Νομίζω σαν ενήλικας πρέπει να έχω και μια υπεύθυνη στάση ζωής. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα συμπεριφέρομαι σαν κακομαθημένο που γκρινιάζει γιατί δεν του έχουν αγοράσει το παιχνίδι που θέλει είτε μου αρέσει είτε όχι. Οσο για το θέμα που βλέπεις συγκεκριμένο κόφτη πακέτων ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους, αυτό συμβαίνει πολυ απλά λόγω της σχετικής QoS που έχει υλοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ να λειτουργεί σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης. Αυτό το QoS, που χρησιμοποιεί και πολύ μεγάλες buffers ευννοεί τις μονόδρομες μη πραγματικου χρόνου συνδέσεις με μεγάλα πακέτα. Γιατι μέσα στην μονάδα χρόνου, και έκανες μια προσπάθεια να το αναλύσεις, έχουμε σκαμπανεβάσματα στην μεταφορά πακέτων απο διάφορους χρήστες του ίδιου DSLAM. Ετσι αυτό το QoS εκμεταλεύεται ας πουμε τα μικροκενά που αφήνουν οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες που δεν έχουν βάλει συνεχή ροή (κατέβασμα) γιαυτούς που κάνουν downloading. Επίσης, εφόσον ασχολείσαι με δίκτυα, πιστεύω ότι γνωρίζεις ότι τα icmp πακέτα τυγχάνουν μιας ειδικής μεταχείρησης ως low priority απο τους routers. Και φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για πρόβλημα λογω συμφόρησης γιατί σε "περίεργες" ώρες δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα. Οπως δεν υπήρχε παλαιότερα με τις υψηλές τιμές πρόβλημα στις 512 και ειδικά στις 1024 ενώ τώρα που πέσα οι τιμές και φαίνεται και απο τους πίνακες των DSLAM ότι πήγαν εκεί αρκετοί χρήστες, φάνηκε και εκεί το πρόβλημα. Το να ζητάς επιτακτικά να κόψει το λαιμό του ο ΟΤΕ δε είναι υπεύθυνη αντιμετώπιση, και φυσικά δεν μπορείς να βρείς δίκιο πουθενά. Σαν λύσεις είπαμε: 1) Να μειωθούν και άλλο τιμές ώστε πλέον να είναι δελεαστική η χρήση του ADSL απο τους χρήστες που τώρα βολευονται με ISDN/PSTN ώστε στατιστικά να μην υπάρχουν τόσοι πολλοί βαριοί χρήστες και μειωθεί ο φόρτος και 2) Να μπεί πλαφόν ώστε να μην επιβαρύνουν τις γραμμές όσοι θέλουν να τρέχουν 24/7 με φουλ ταχύτητα. Και επαναλαμβάνω, μπορεί να είναι κόφτης πακέτων, σημασία έχει ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει μια συγκεκριμέη υλοποίηση που ευννοεί την συγκεκριμένη ομάδα χρηστών σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης. Μια διαφορετική υλοποίηση που θα βασίζετε είτε σε bw είτε σε αριθμό πακέτων, βασικά θα επιβαρύνει όλους. Το μη χείρον βέλτιστον.




> Μόνο οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα στο να καταλάβουν τα παραπάνω.... Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ είσαι;


Πρώτα απο όλα δεν είμαι τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ, και είμαι πολέμιος σε πολλά μυνήματα αν με έχεις παρακολουθήσει. Αλλά θα πρέπει να λέμε τα σύκα σύκα και την σκάφη σκάφη. Οσο για τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ, όντως δεν καταλαβαίνουν, αλλιώς σε όλες αυτές τις κλήσεις και τα παράπονα θα έδιναν την κατάλληλη απάντηση και θα τόκλειναν.Αλλά επειδή και αυτοί δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους, κάθονται και ακούνε και δίνουν και απαντήσεις και λύσεις που αποπροσανατολίζουν. Οσο για τους παρόχους, και αυτοί δεν τους συμφέρει να πουν την αλήθεια. Για δύο λόγους: 1) Δεν μπορούν να ελέγξουν τον φόρτο στο DSLAM-BBRAS, οπότε δεν θέλουν να πούν ότι υπάρχει και ότι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί τότε δεν θα πουλάν συνδέσεις. 2) απο την άλλη, το γεγονός ότι δεν παίζει voip δεν τους χαλάει και πολύ μιας και όλοι πουλαν υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας ως εναλλακτικοί, και οι τιμές voip χαλάνε την πιάτσα. Ετσι τηρούν μια στάση κινέζου. 

Αν έχεις ποτέ ασχοληθεί με QoS σε δικά σου κυκλώματα WAN θα δείς ότι δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο πράγμα. Στον ΟΤΕ διάλεξαν μια εύκολη λύση, που και τελικά ίσως ναναι και η καλύτερη υπο τις παρούσες συνθήκες. Αν δεν μπεί πλαφόν, αρκούν 2-3 στους 10 χρήστες να τρέχουν μουλάρια για να μπουκώνουν τις γραμμές. Παράδειγμα. 32 πόρτες DSLAM συνδέεται με τον BBRAS του ΟΤΕ με 2Μbps γραμμή και μάλιστα θεωρείται πάρα πολύ καλό με τους ΟΤΕτζήδες. Εαν όλοι πάρουν 384 τι σημαίναι αυτό; Σε συνθήκες κορεσμού ποιό είναι το maximum που μπορούν να πάρουν; 64Κbps, δηλαδή όσο μια ISDN. Γιατί contention ratio μιλάμε; 1/6 !!!! Αυτό είναι τρομερό! Τώρα σκεφτείται ότι είστε σε 1/20 με 1/40 και βγάλτε συμπεράσματα.

Κάντε και διαμαρτυρίες. Η σωστή διαμαρτυρία είναι για τις τιμές, που έχει βάσει και επιχειρήματα γιατί μπορεί να συγκριθεί με τις τιμές Ευρώπης κλπ. Διαμαρτυρία σε αυτό το σημείο είναι τρύπα στο νερό, γιατί αυτή είναι η φύση της υπηρεσίας, και στην τελική έτσι θέλει να γίνεται το QoS σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης ο ΟΤΕ. Θα φέρει στοιχεία ότι στο DSLAM γίνεται της κακομοίρας, και δε θα υπάρξει ούτε ένα δικαστήριο στον κόσμο που να δικαιώσει εμάς με βάση τα στοιχεία. Γιαυτό προτείνω ως υπεύθυνη στάση και αντιμετωπιση, να σταματήσουν οι σαχλαμάρες  με μετρήσεις pps και bw κλπ που δεν έχουν νόημα και να επικεντρωθούν όλοι στις μειώσεις τιμών, το οποίο θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα και την βελτίωση των παραπάνω....

Κάθομαι και γράφω μακροσκελή μυνήματα dkounal γιατί δυστυχώς με αυτό τον τρόπο αποπροσανατολίζεται ο κόσμος και ασχολείται με τα πακέτα κλπ, όχι ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Αλλά διαμαρτυρίες γιαυτά δεν θα οδηγήσουν πουθενά και βλέπω ότι πολύς κόσμος δυστυχώς που δεν ξέρει και πολλά έχει αποπροσανατολισθεί. Ολοι εμείς που ξέρουμε κάτι τις παραπάνω έχουμε υποχρέωση και ευθύνη να λέμε την πραγματική αλήθεια και το τι συμβαίνει. Κανείς δεν αντιλέει ότι έχει κόφτη με τον αριθμό πακέτων ο ΟΤΕ. Αυτό διάλεξε να κάνει σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης και αυτό κάνει. Το σωστό είναι να πάψουν να υπάρχουν συνθήκες συμφόρησης. Εκεί πρέπει να γίνονται οι προτάσεις.

EDIT: εαν θεωρήσουμε ψυχοθεραπεία να βγάζει κάποιος τα απωθημένα του και να σιχτηρίζει κόσμο και εταιρίες απλά γιατί δε κάνουν ντε και καλα αυτό που θέλει, τότε ναί, το φόρουμ έχει γίνει εκτενές πεδίο ψυχοθεραπείας απο αρκετό κόσμο. Η αντιμετώπιση με λογικά επιχειρήματα μόνο ψυχοθεραπεία δεν είναι, μάλλον βάσανο. Και είναι προφανές γιατί αυτά στα νήματα πολλοί απο τους καταξιωμένους συναδέλφους έχουν πάψει να συμμετάσχουν. Και ίσως το κάνω και εγώ γιατί βλέπω ότι στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα.

----------


## dkounal

Η επιλογή μεθόδου/δων QoS είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ και συνεπώς δεν θα του πω εγώ τι θα ακολουθήσει. Στη σύμβαση όμως εμένα μου πουλάει bandwidth και όχι πακέτα. Έχω ασχοληθεί με QoS ερασιτεχνικά και ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ευκολο, ΟΜΩΣ πουθενά δεν είπα ότι ο SFQ είναι ακατάλληλος για τις adsl. Η υλοποίηση του όμως όπως έχει γίνει δεν λειτουργεί όπως πωλείται η υπηρεσία. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει λοιπόν δύο λύσεις:
α) Να βγει και να πει ότι το ADSL όπως το προσφέρει δεν κάνει πρακτικά για τίποτα άλλο εκτός από web/ftp downloading & mail retrieving και να σταματήσει και αυτός και οι ISPs τις διαφημίσεις για τα υπόλοιπα
β) Να ρυθμίσει σωστά τα μηχανήματα του ή να τα αντικαταστήσει εφόσον δεν επαρκούν.

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μιλάμε για Contention Ratio σε επίπεδο bandwidth αλλά σε επιπεδο πακέτων και αυτό όπως το εξήγησα παραπάνω έχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά. Οποιαδήποτε μαρκετίστικη πατέντα κάνει για να το βελτιώσει είναι βοηθητική, δεν είναι η λύση στην απάτη που διαπράτει. 

Και η ιδέα του Contention Ratio μόνο στην Ελλάδα έχει τέτοια αξία. Το Contention Ratio βασικά αποτελεί εμπόδιο για να μην αντικαταστήσεις μια μισθωμένη γραμμή μεταξύ δύο σημείων, βάζοντας και στα δύο σημεία ADSL και εγκαθιστόντας ένα software VPN.
Όταν πέρνεις μια γραμμή ADSL 4Μbps με ratio 1:70 η μέγιστη πραγματική ταχύτητα που μπορείς να πάς είναι 57Kbps. Και τι να το κάνεις το παραπάνω όταν τα περισσότερα web/ftp sites βάζουν limit στο download ta 60Kbps; Μόνο μεταξύ δύο χρηστών ADSL μπορεί να πιάσει κανείς μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και εκεί όριο είναι πρακτικά το upload και ο περιορισμός με την ογκοχρέωση.
Στην Ελλάδα για να έχεις την ίδια μέγιστη πραγματική ταχύτητα με μια 512 θα πρέπει να έχεις 1:9 ratio. To είδες πουθενά αυτό ;;;;; Εδώ στην Ελλάδα πρωτοπορούμε έχοντας ανακαλύψει τα αδικαιολόγητα για το Contention Ratio για να δικαιολογήσουμε την απάτη που γίνεται....

----------


## nkar

ολοι μιλάμε για το contention ratio του ΟΤΕ αν ειναι 1:20 ή 1:50 και κατά πόσο είναι 
καλό οτι έχουμε (υποτιθεται) 1:20

Ξεχναμε νομίζω οτι εδώ έχουμε 2 contention ratio. Ένα από τον ΟΤΕ και ένα από
τον ISP. 

Στο εξωτερικό έχω την εντύπωση οτι υπάρχει μόνο ΕΝΑ contention ratio (απο τον
provider)
 Οπότε μην συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα.

ΑΝ μου έβαζε contention ratio ο ISP θα ήμουνα ΟΚ
Τώρα όμως έχω το contention ratio του contention ratio 
Ω contention ratio !

Άρα είμαστε ριγμένοι (για άλλη μια φορά)

Μου φαίνεται οτι όλος ο σχεδιασμός της παροχής DSL είναι ΓΤΠ

----------


## pinkisntwell

Ρε Anon μας δουλεύεις; Με 19.2 Kbps λειτουργεί Voip πολύ άνετα, το Skype συνήθως δεν τρώει πάνω από 4-5. Από τα 4-5 μέχρι τα 19 είναι έτη φωτός.

Το ότι ο πΟΤΕ έχει κάνει μαλακία με το QoS είναι ηλίου φαεινότερον και επειδή να έχει κάνει τόσο μεγάλη μαλακία άθελα του (και για τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα) το βλέπω δύσκολο, μάλλον πρέπει να πούμε ότι το έχει κάνει εσκεμμένα για να αναγκάζεσαι να παίρνεις τηλέφωνο με τον πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο και να του τα σκας.

Επίσης, πήρα κατάλογο από το Πλαίσιο και διαφημίζει το ADSL. Ολοσέλιδη καταχώριση, λέει:

"Τα πλεονεκτήματα του ADSL:"

και από κάτω:

"Real-time video, Voip, Online gaming"

*ΕΛΕΟΣ*

Σήμερα πρέπει να πάω κάπου αλλού και δεν προλαβαίνω, αλλά τη Δευτέρα θα πάω στο Πλαίσιο, θα βρω τον (άσχετο) πωλητή και θα τον ρωτήσω "Αν πάρω ADSL θα μπορώ να κάνω αυτά τα 3 πράγματα;" και μόλις πει "ναι" θα του πω "Αν πάρω και δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω, κάθεσαι να σε.....;"

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά και mods, αλλά *ΕΛΕΟΣ* με αυτή τη χώρα πια!

----------


## dkounal

> EDIT: εαν θεωρήσουμε ψυχοθεραπεία να βγάζει κάποιος τα απωθημένα του και να σιχτηρίζει κόσμο και εταιρίες απλά γιατί δε κάνουν ντε και καλα αυτό που θέλει, τότε ναί, το φόρουμ έχει γίνει εκτενές πεδίο ψυχοθεραπείας απο αρκετό κόσμο. Η αντιμετώπιση με λογικά επιχειρήματα μόνο ψυχοθεραπεία δεν είναι, μάλλον βάσανο. Και είναι προφανές γιατί αυτά στα νήματα πολλοί απο τους καταξιωμένους συναδέλφους έχουν πάψει να συμμετάσχουν. Και ίσως το κάνω και εγώ γιατί βλέπω ότι στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα.


Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς το επάγγελμα το οποίο ασκώ δεν έχει σχέση ούτε με τους Η/Υ ουτε με τα δίκτυα. Επισης, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς οι Η/Υ και τα δίκτυα είναι για μένα ένα παθιασμένο hobby από πριν 2 δεκαετίες που πρακτικά τα ανακάλυψα. Το καλό αυτού του forum είναι ότι μπορείς να πας δυο χρόνια πίσω και να δεις τι έλεγε ο καθένας. Παρακολουθώ τους "συναδέλφους" και δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν ο λόγος που εξαφανίζονται είναι τα post ψυχοθεραπείας ή το ότι νιώθουν συνένοχοι σε μια σιωπηρή διαπλοκή... Από την άλλη μπορεί απλά να τρέμει το σπίτι τους πλέον... Για όλους υπάρχουν επαγγελματικά "κακως κείμενα" και μόνο στο επαγγελμα μου θα εβλεπες ανθρώπους να απολογούνται στην TV και να έχουν δουλειά οι δημοσιογράφοι για 2 χρόνια....

ΥΓ. Αισίως πιάσαμε και την 101 σελίδα, και να τις χιλιάσουμε, εδώ θα είμαστε στην ίδια Ελλάδα


EDIT: 


> Φανταστείτε λοιπόν εαν έχουμε 1/40 (αυτό που πρέπει να έχει με βάσει τις προδιαγραφές του ΟΤΕ). Θα έχουμε την μισή ταχύτητα και τα μισά pps.


384Κbps/40=9.6Kbps Είναι η ταχύτητα του modem που είχα το 1990-93 εάν θυμάμαι καλά...
Να διαβάσω και τη σύμβαση τι λέει:



> ....
> 1.2 Η ADSL πρόσβαση παρέχεται από τον ΟΤΕ προς τον Πελάτη αποκλειστικά για την παροχή από τρίτους Παρόχους προς τον Πελάτη της υπηρεσίας *Fast Internet* στις ταχύτητες ανόδου/καθόδου που προσδιορίζονται στην υποβληθείσα ως άνω Αίτηση και ανάλογα με την επιλογή του Πελάτη, ως εμφαίνεται σε αυτήν. 
> .....


Ερώτηση είναι εξαπάτηση καταναλωτή αυτο;

----------


## MNP-10

Anon μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι σε αλλες χωρες δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα οπως εδω? Λες να γινουμε υπευθυνοι και τετοια.. Θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου ΑΛΛΑ..

Ο ΟΤΕ ηταν αυτος που εδρασε ανευθυνα και κοντοφθαλμα βαζοντας μεσω των τιμολογιακων πολιτικων του μονο τους χρηστες που χρησοπληρωνανε adsl και φυσικα θα κανανε βαρεια χρηση για να πιασουν τοπο τα λεφτα τους.

Το να ζητας να βγαλουμε εμεις το φιδι απ'την τρυπα δειχνοντας υπευθυνοτητα για να καλυφθει η ανευθυνοτητα και κοντοφθαλμη αρπαχτικη νοοτροπια του οτε, ειναι παραλογο.

Τι εκανε ο ΟΤΕ για να εχει ορθολογικα ratio ελαφρων/βαρεων χρηστων? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Γιατι το παν για τον ελαφρο χρηστη ειναι η τιμολογηση (δεν θα χρυσοπληρωσει κατι το οποιο προκειται να χρησιμοποιει αραια και που).. 

Αρα οταν τα κονομαει ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ΟΚ. Οταν πρεπει να υποστηριξει τους χρηστες του, πρεπει αυτοι να δειξουν υπευθυνοτητα? Δεν παει ετσι.. sorry. Να κοψει το λαιμο του να λυσει το προβλημα. Δεν θα λυσουμε εμεις εθελοντικα το προβλημα που ο ΟΤΕ δημιουργησε για να τα κονομαει χοντρα.

----------


## Navigator

Ολα αυτά που λέει ο anon σκοντάφτουν σοβαρά σε κάτι.
Οτι η Vivodi ΠOTE δεν ειχε πρόβλημα με τα pps....

----------


## sdikr

> ολοι μιλάμε για το contention ratio του ΟΤΕ αν ειναι 1:20 ή 1:50 και κατά πόσο είναι 
> καλό οτι έχουμε (υποτιθεται) 1:20
> 
> Ξεχναμε νομίζω οτι εδώ έχουμε 2 contention ratio. Ένα από τον ΟΤΕ και ένα από
> τον ISP. 
> 
> Στο εξωτερικό έχω την εντύπωση οτι υπάρχει μόνο ΕΝΑ contention ratio (απο τον
> provider)
>  Οπότε μην συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα.
> ...


Και ομώς κάνεις λάθος!

Και εκεί έχουν δυο,  απλά εκει ο κόσμος δεν το βλέπει γιατί πχ στην Αγγλιά η Bt  δεν δίνει γραμμές λιανικής.
Στον τιμοκατάλογο χονδρικής όμως αναφέρει καθαρά οτι στο  Home πακέτο έχει 1:50  και οτι στο office  έχει 1:20

Ο Isp  πέρνει αυτό το πακέτο για να δώσει την υπηρεσία του

Και δεν κατάλαβα πως θα είσουν ευχαριστημένος αν έδινε ο isp το connection ratio;

----------


## sdikr

> Ολα αυτά που λέει ο anon σκοντάφτουν σοβαρά σε κάτι.
> Οτι η Vivodi ΠOTE δεν ειχε πρόβλημα με τα pps....


πως δεν είχε,  δεν θυμάσαι το σχετικό νήμα που σερνόνταν όλοι μαζί;
αλλά η vivodi δίνει LLU  έχει μια διαφορά 




> Anon μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι σε αλλες χωρες δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα οπως εδω? Λες να γινουμε υπευθυνοι και τετοια.. Θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου ΑΛΛΑ..
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ ηταν αυτος που εδρασε ανευθυνα και κοντοφθαλμα βαζοντας μεσω των τιμολογιακων πολιτικων του μονο τους χρηστες που χρησοπληρωνανε adsl και φυσικα θα κανανε βαρεια χρηση για να πιασουν τοπο τα λεφτα τους.
> 
> Το να ζητας να βγαλουμε εμεις το φιδι απ'την τρυπα δειχνοντας υπευθυνοτητα για να καλυφθει η ανευθυνοτητα και κοντοφθαλμη αρπαχτικη νοοτροπια του οτε, ειναι παραλογο.
> 
> Τι εκανε ο ΟΤΕ για να εχει ορθολογικα ratio ελαφρων/βαρεων χρηστων? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Γιατι το παν για τον ελαφρο χρηστη ειναι η τιμολογηση (δεν θα χρυσοπληρωσει κατι το οποιο προκειται να χρησιμοποιει αραια και που).. 
> 
> Αρα οταν τα κονομαει ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ΟΚ. Οταν πρεπει να υποστηριξει τους χρηστες του, πρεπει αυτοι να δειξουν υπευθυνοτητα? Δεν παει ετσι.. sorry. Να κοψει το λαιμο του να λυσει το προβλημα. Δεν θα λυσουμε εμεις εθελοντικα το προβλημα που ο ΟΤΕ δημιουργησε για να τα κονομαει χοντρα.


Στις άλλες χώρες ρε παιδιά είπαμε,  έχουν πλαφόν,  έχουν light users
εδώ έχουμε μόνο Heavy users  που αν το μουλάρι δεν κατεβάζει 24/7  με 40  βγαίνουν και φωνάζουν!

Το πρόβλημα ειναι οι τιμές.

----------


## Jojos170304

Αγαπητοί συμπάσχοντες,

Διαβάζοντας λίγο τα όσα έχουν γραφεί σχετικά με τον περιορισμό των πακέτων έχω το εξής ερώτημα: 

Από τη στιγμή που παραβιάζεται κατάφορα η σύμβαση που έχουμε υπογράψει με τον αντίστοιχο ISP ή/και τον πΟΤΕ (για εκείνους που έχουν πάρει απευθείας γραμμή από πΟΤΕ κ όχι μέσω ISP) ή θα κάτσουμε να καταπιούμε την αυθαιρεσία κ να αναλύουμε τεχνικά το θέμα (πολύ σωστά να κάνουμε κ αυτό για να μπορούμε να στηρίξουμε τεχνικά μία δυνητική πραγματογνωμοσύνη όταν χρειαστεί -αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό) ή θα αντιδράσουμε. Επιτέλους πρέπει να δείξουμε σε κάποιους κυρίους ότι δεν είμαστε αμόρφωτα πρόβατα (όπως πιθανόν να μας θεωρούν για να μας συμπεριφέρονται έτσι) αλλά συνειδητοποιημένοι πολίτες οι οποίοι αντιδρούν όταν κάποιοι δεν σέβονται τα ωραία ευρώ που τους δώσαμε για να μας παρέχουν μία υπηρεσία (η οποία κιόλας είναι υπερ το δεον υπερτιμημένη σύμφωνα με τις τιμές που ισχύουν στη λοιπή Ευρώπη)!!!!

Θα ήθελα να ακούσω κ την άποψη σας για σχετικούς τρόπους αντίδρασης!

----------


## dkounal

> Και ομώς κάνεις λάθος! Και εκεί έχουν δυο,  απλά εκει ο κόσμος δεν το βλέπει γιατί πχ στην Αγγλιά η Bt  δεν δίνει γραμμές λιανικής. Στον τιμοκατάλογο χονδρικής όμως αναφέρει καθαρά οτι στο  Home πακέτο έχει 1:50  και οτι στο office  έχει 1:20 Ο Isp  πέρνει αυτό το πακέτο για να δώσει την υπηρεσία του Και δεν κατάλαβα πως θα είσουν ευχαριστημένος αν έδινε ο isp το connection ratio;


Απλά υποψιαζομαι ότι λόγος που δεν το καταλαβαίνει κανείς και το ξαναλέω είναι ο εξής:
Όταν πέρνεις μια γραμμή ADSL 4Μbps με ratio 1:50 η μέγιστη πραγματική ταχύτητα που μπορείς να πάς είναι 80Kbps. Και τι να το κάνεις το παραπάνω όταν τα περισσότερα web/ftp sites βάζουν limit στο download ta 60Kbps; Μόνο μεταξύ δύο χρηστών ADSL μπορεί να πιάσει κανείς μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και εκεί όριο είναι πρακτικά το upload και ο περιορισμός με την ογκοχρέωση. 
Στην Ελλάδα για να έχεις την ίδια μέγιστη πραγματική ταχύτητα με μια 512 θα πρέπει να έχεις 1:6.4 ratio. To είδες πουθενά αυτό ;;;;; Εδώ στην Ελλάδα πρωτοπορούμε έχοντας ανακαλύψει τα αδικαιολόγητα για το Contention Ratio για να δικαιολογήσουμε την απάτη που γίνεται....

Ναι μαζί σου στην ογκοχρέωση, να πούμε δηλαδή ότι εκτός από αγράμματους τεχνικούς έχει και χρυσοπληρωμένους ανίκανους managers??  Να πω να κόψει το λαιμό του και για τους manager των 5000 ευρώ ο μήνας????? Ή λες ότι δεν διαβάζουν το forum αυτοι;;; Άλλα λένε οι πληροφορίες μου...

----------


## sdikr

> Απλά υποψιαζομαι ότι λόγος που δεν το καταλαβαίνει κανείς και το ξαναλέω είναι ο εξής:
> Όταν πέρνεις μια γραμμή ADSL 4Μbps με ratio 1:50 η μέγιστη πραγματική ταχύτητα που μπορείς να πάς είναι 80Kbps. Και τι να το κάνεις το παραπάνω όταν τα περισσότερα web/ftp sites βάζουν limit στο download ta 60Kbps; Μόνο μεταξύ δύο χρηστών ADSL μπορεί να πιάσει κανείς μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και εκεί όριο είναι πρακτικά το upload και ο περιορισμός με την ογκοχρέωση. 
> Στην Ελλάδα για να έχεις την ίδια μέγιστη πραγματική ταχύτητα με μια 512 θα πρέπει να έχεις 1:6.4 ratio. To είδες πουθενά αυτό ;;;;; Εδώ στην Ελλάδα πρωτοπορούμε έχοντας ανακαλύψει τα αδικαιολόγητα για το Contention Ratio για να δικαιολογήσουμε την απάτη που γίνεται....
> 
> Ναι μαζί σου στην ογκοχρέωση, να πούμε δηλαδή ότι εκτός από αγράμματους τεχνικούς έχει και χρυσοπληρωμένους ανίκανους managers??  Να πω να κόψει το λαιμό του και για τους manager των 5000 ευρώ ο μήνας????? Ή λες ότι δεν διαβάζουν το forum αυτοι;;; Άλλα λένε οι πληροφορίες μου...


Το λές και μόνος σου εκεί έχουν 4mbps  εδώ έχουμε 512kbps

Οχι τα site δεν βάζουν τόσο χαμηλά όρια

ΥΓ  στην αγγλία έίχαν και 512 γραμμές κάποια στιγμή

Δεν ανακαλύψαμε εμείς το contention ratio,    είναι ο τρόπος που δουλέυει το adsl

----------


## Navigator

Sdikr εσύ μιλάς για τη περίοδο που το δίκτυο της Vivodi ειχε καταρρεύσει από τους υπεράριθμους συνδρομητιτές που ειχε βάλει.
Τότε ειχες πχ 512 και κατέβαζες με 6~7kb και αναγκάστικαν να δώσουν και δωρεάν μήνες.
Εδώ δεν έχουμε το ίδιο πράγμα το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ δεν εχει καταρρεύσει και έχουμε ενα σχεδόν normal download στο 60~70% της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας αλλά  τα pps να ειναι στο 1/10 του κανονικού.
Μιλάμε δηλαδή για δίκτυο που έχει ρυθμιστεί από τον ΟΤΕ οπως τον ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ εμπορικά και οχι για το δίκτυο υπό κατάρρευση που λές εσύ.

----------


## PrOzAk

> 1.2 Η ADSL πρόσβαση παρέχεται από τον ΟΤΕ προς τον Πελάτη αποκλειστικά για την παροχή από τρίτους Παρόχους προς τον Πελάτη της υπηρεσίας Fast Internet στις ταχύτητες ανόδου/καθόδου που προσδιορίζονται στην υποβληθείσα ως άνω Αίτηση και ανάλογα με την επιλογή του Πελάτη, ως εμφαίνεται σε αυτήν. 
> ..... 
> 
> 
> Ερώτηση είναι εξαπάτηση καταναλωτή αυτο;


Ναι...είναι.
Το έστειλα στο ΙΝΚΑ και μαντέψτε...Στα @##$@% τους με γράψαν. Ελλάδα δεν είναι άλλωστε...ΙΝΚΑ και ΕΕΤΤ σου λέει μετά. Έχω βαρεθεί να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα γιατί δεν βγαίνει απολύτως τίποτα. Να κάθομαι να γράφω σαν !@#!@$ς  μια σορέια από Posts γιατί? Θα φιλοτιμηθεί μήπως ο @#$#@ΟΤΕτζης να κάνει κάτι? Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ενα κεφάλαιο και προσπάθουν να φάνε όσα μπορούνε.

Δεν πουλάνε οι ανθρωποι DSL...πουλάνε FAST INTERNET. Που ξέρει ο κόσμος τι είναι αυτό. Και γιατί να ξέρει άλλωστε. Μέχρι να ξυπνήσει ο κόσμος να καταλάβει το κλέψιμο που γίνεται...
Είναι πραγματικά αστείο το πως μας κλέβουν μπροστά στα μάτια μας.

Υ.Γ Μου είχε πει στο τηλ ο Υπεύθηνος xDSL ότι πρόκειται να εγκατασταθούν κάποια στιγμή άλλα Dslams για τις υπόλοιπες εφαρμογές του στυλ : gaming , VoIP κτλ...Πράγματα τα οποία ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ(ΓΙΑ ΕΥΝΟΗΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ)
Θα πούλανε με λίγα λόγια ειδικές συνδέσεις για gaming.
Περιόριζουμε λοιπόν μια τεχνολογία με το έτσι θέλω. Κλασσικό παράδειγμα με τον σώληνα νερού που έχω αναφέρει.
Μας δίνουν ένα σωλήνα στον οποίο μας επιτρέπουν να περάσουμε 40λίτρα νερό αλλά, άμα αυτά τα 40l νερό έχουν πολλά άλατα μας τον κόβουν.

----------


## ntsili

> Ο ΟΤΕ ηταν αυτος που εδρασε ανευθυνα και κοντοφθαλμα βαζοντας μεσω των τιμολογιακων πολιτικων του μονο τους χρηστες που χρησοπληρωνανε adsl και φυσικα θα κανανε βαρεια χρηση για να πιασουν τοπο τα λεφτα τους.
> 
> Τι εκανε ο ΟΤΕ για να εχει ορθολογικα ratio ελαφρων/βαρεων χρηστων? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Γιατι το παν για τον ελαφρο χρηστη ειναι η τιμολογηση (δεν θα χρυσοπληρωσει κατι το οποιο προκειται να χρησιμοποιει αραια και που).. 
> 
> Αρα οταν τα κονομαει ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ΟΚ. Οταν πρεπει να υποστηριξει τους χρηστες του, πρεπει αυτοι να δειξουν υπευθυνοτητα? Δεν παει ετσι.. sorry. Να κοψει το λαιμο του να λυσει το προβλημα. Δεν θα λυσουμε εμεις εθελοντικα το προβλημα που ο ΟΤΕ δημιουργησε για να τα κονομαει χοντρα.



Πολύ σωστό αυτό... Φτάσαμε σε σημείο όλοι να πληρώνουμε τα ίδια χρήματα 
ανεξαρτήτου χρήσεως του δικτύου, με ένα μηνιαίο σύνολο κόστους για τον καθένα 
που ΥΠΕΡΒΑΙΝΕΙ κατά πολύ το κόστος που αναλογεί σε hard users άλλων ευρωπαϊκών 
χωρών. 

Και αυτό για να έχουμε ακόμα και 384, όταν αλλού οι ταχύτητες είναι πολλαπλάσιες. 
Ξεκίνησαν με 384 και μας έβαζαν ΟΛΟΥΣ στο ίδιο σακί με τιμές που ήταν ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΝΩ 
από 90 σημερινά ευρώ, ακόμα και το 2003. Και αν ήθελες να έχεις καλύτερη ποιότητα 
σου έλεγαν "δώσε ακόμα περισσότερα για να πας σε 512 και ούτω καθ΄εξής..." . 
Δηλαδή, εδώ είναι και η μεγάλη ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος αντί εξαρχής να δώσει 
βασικές υπηρεσίες φτηνές για τους LIGHT USERS και λίγο ακριβότερες για τους HIGH 
USERS, *επέβαλλε από καταβολής DSL ακόμα πιο ακριβές τιμές για ΟΛΟΥΣ*. 

Αυτό το "πάρε κόσμε και όλοι πληρώνετε το ίδιο (ακριβά)", επηρέασε αρνητικά 
την αγορά γιατί, αφενός δόθηκε η εντύπωση ότι "επειδή πληρώνουμε ακριβά, άρα θα 
μπορούμε και θα ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ να κατεβάζουμε ΠΟΛΥ", αφετέρου βόλευε και τον ΟΤΕ, 
διότι και τα τσέπωνε αλλά και σου έλεγε "αν δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος πήγαινε στην 512 
ή στην 1024 για να κατεβάζεις ανενόχλητος". 

Όμως έτσι, φτάσαμε στο 2006 όπου αναγκαστικά μιλάει η γλώσσα της αλήθειας, μια 
αλήθεια που σκοπίμως ο ΟΤΕ δεν μίλησε παλιότερα. Δηλαδή, φτάσαμε σε ένα 
σημείο όπου ακόμα και οι μεγάλες συνδέσεις ΔΕΝ ΤΡΑΒΑΝΕ, με σημαντικότερο το 
θέμα των packets που συζητάμε τώρα. Φυσικά, δεν μας λένε πηγαίνετε σε 2kbps (διότι 
προφανώς δεν υπάρχουν - φτάσαμε σε οροφή, πώς να το κάνομεν άλλωστε), αλλά 
αρχίζουν το παραμύθι του contention ratio, 1/20 αντί για 1/50 που έχουν αλλου κτλ... 
Είναι αλήθεια αυτό, αλλά μήπως ΔΕΝ φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ που χρειαζόμαστε contention ratio 
1/10?? Μήπως δεν φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ που με τόσο ακριβές χρεώσεις, ανάγκασε κατά 
κάποιο τρόπο τον Έλληνα να θέλει να κάνει μια κατά κάποιο τρόπο "απόσβεση" του 
μεγάλου κόστους του DSL που πληρώνει ανά μήνα, ώστε να αφήνει μουλάρια και όλα 
τα συναφή 24 ώρες το 24ωρο?? Μήπως δεν φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ όταν σου δίνει 512 ή 
1024 και κατεβάζεις με ΥΠΟΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ (ονομαστική) από άλλες 
χώρες, αλλά σε ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΤΙΜΗ ?? Ε, δεν θα σου τη δώσει να τιγκάρεις την 
σύνδεση σου ώρες-ώρες, όταν ξέρεις ότι σε άλλες χώρες κατεβάζουν 2 και 3 kbps με 
λιγότερη χρέωση και χαλαρά, χωρίς να πήζουν την γραμμή τους?? Δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ 
που μας πήγε στο "μεγαλοπρεπές" ISDN το 1999 όταν πχ στο Βέλγιο ξεκίνησαν 
να βάζουν DSL 384 με 100.000 δραχμές για ένα χρόνο (όλα κομπλέ)?? Δηλαδή, πρώτα 
έπρεπε να φέρουμε το ISDN, να φάμε τα λεφτά του κοσμάκι με τις ΔΙΠΛΕΣ μονάδες και 
μετά να ξεκινήσουμε το "ασύλληπτο" DSL 384 των 100-200 χιλιάδων δραχμών(τότε) 
για κάθε μήνα??

Είναι πολλά τα μήπως... αν συνεχίσω θα γράψω πολλά ακόμα, αλλά να σας πω την 
αλήθεια: ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ. Η (λάθος) νοοτροπία των Ελλήνων χρηστών καλλιεργήθηκε τόσα 
από ενα φασιστικό και ετσιθελικό ΟΤΕ και δυστυχώς όπως είναι τα πράματα, ακόμα και 
contention ratio 1/1 να μας δώσουνε δεν θα μας φτάνει (εντάξει, πλάκα κάνω). Απλά, 
όλη αυτή η ιστορία ήταν ένα απαίσιο παραμυθί το οποίο από ότι φαίνεται έφτασε στο 
τέλος του. Ή μάλλον, όχι ακόμα, αφού ακόμα διαφημίζουν το DSL για online gaming, 
χωρίς να προειδοποιούν κανέναν για τα προβλήματα που έχουν εμφανιστεί. Αλλά, 
μόλις κάποιος ανυποψίαστος βάλει DSL και δεν μπορεί να παίξει online game, θα του 
πουν ότι φταίνε οι άλλοι οι οποίοι κατεβάζουν ταινίες. Ωραία η καραμέλα της 
κοροϊδίας σας κύριοι. *Μπράβο σας... Θα ανοίξω και εγώ ΟΤΕ, θα διαφημίζω και θα 
παρέχω DSL για "γρήγορο" internet και θα λέω μετά φταίνε οι άλλοι χρήστες που 
δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε "voice conference" στην εταιρία σας. Στο τέλος, θα τους 
ζητάω να κάνουν και μήνυση στους καταχραστές του φοβερου δικτύου που θα έχω 
φτιάξει για να πάρουν τα λεφτά τους πίσω.....*

Σίγουρα έχουμε και εμείς ευθύνη για ό,τι συμβαίνει, αλλά οι συμπεριφορές μας αυτές 
καλλιεργήθηκαν από τις καταστάσεις που συναντάμε εδώ και πολύ καιρό...

----------


## Navigator

Mέχρι και στή τριτοκοσμική Μολδαβία οι ISP λένε και πουλάνε ADSL.
Eδώ στο "Ευρωπαικό" Ελλαδιστάν τα λαμόγια του ΟΤΕ πουλάνε εν έτη 2006 FAST INTERNET !
Δεν φταίνε αυτοί εμείς φταίμε που δεν τους έχουμε πάρει ακόμα με τις πέτρες ...

----------


## pinkisntwell

O OTE πουλάει FAST 7eet INTERNET! TEH SPEED IS BIYOND YOR EEMAGENEISON!!!!!!11

----------


## MNP-10

Προτεινω δραση σε 4 αξονες. 

1) Το adslgr να βγαλει ενα γενικο warning στην κεντρικη σελιδα οτι οι υποψηφιοι αγοραστες adsl με παροχεα γραμμης ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΝ θα απολαμβανουν σωστες υπηρεσιες p2p/voip/games τα οποια ισως περιμενουν να χρησιμοποιησουν. Οσοι την πατησαν, την πατησαν - τουλαχιστον μη την πατανε κι'αλλοι. Εδω μπηκε ενα παλικαρι λεει "επαιζα starcraft ok με τη dialup, τωρα δε μπορω με το adsl".. Τι να πεις? Απ'την αλλη ετσι δημιουργειται πιεση στον ΟΤΕ να λυσει το προβλημα. Αλλιως θα δουμε λυση σε 2 χρονια και βαλε.. 

2) Οσοι κανουν ανανεωσεις/νεες συνδρομες να προτιμουν εναλλακτικους του ΟΤΕ εφ'οσον υπαρχει καλυψη ή αν παρουν ΟΤΕ να παρουν διαβεβαιωσεις οτι οι υπηρεσιες που θελουν θα παιζουν απροβληματιστα (για να μπορουν στη συνεχεια να τους καταγγειλουν). Καλο ειναι να εχουν καταγεγραμμενες διαβεβαιωσεις και απο τους ISP (οι οποιοι μπορει να πουλανε τις γραμμες του ΟΤΕ χοντρικως) ωστε να τους εχουμε και αυτους στο χερι.

3) Οσοι βαλανε συνδεσεις προσφατα να παραπονεθουν στους ISP τους για την κακη λειτουργια των services που αγορασαν. Πχ evoice της HOL, gaming κτλ κτλ..

4) Οσοι εχουν τα μεσα, να κυνηγησουν τον ΟΤΕ με καταγγελιες παντου.

----------


## vasalos

Πόσες μέρες παρακολουθώ ήρεμος το νήμα χωρίς να μπαίνω στον κόπο να γράψω, αφού ότι και να κάνουμε και εφόσον δεν πέρνουμε δραστικότατη λύση ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗΣ, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.Κάνω μία παρέμβαση περι Connectio Ratios και Heavy/Light User.Έτυχε να είμαι στην "υποανάπτηκτη" και εκτός Ε.Ε. Βουλγαρία για 7 χρόνια.Πιο Heavy Userς δεν υπάρχουν εφόσον FTP,torrents,DC και Ρ2Ρ είναι όλα στο FULL.Εκεί τα κατεβάσματα είναι της τάξεως 8-9GB για κάθε αρχείο.Εκτός του ότι το 384 εχει σχεδόν πάψει να υφίστατε θα σας κάνω ένα attach να δείτε πώς λειτουργεί εκεί το δίκτυό τους.Έτυχε να είιμαι σε καλωδιακό μεν ίντερνετ, αλλά το traceroute έδειχνε ADSL-BTC (ο μονοπωλειακός φορέας τηλ/νιών της χώρας) στο 3ο HOP.
Λοιπόν σε γραμμή 1024 είμασταν 7 ΡC's και μάλιστα πολύ Heavy Userς.Νομίζω οτι καταλαβένετε και είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό οτι δεν τείθεται θέμα πλαφον.Έχει καταργηθει εδώ και 3 χρονια στην "υποανάπτηκτη" και εκτός Ε.Ε. Βουλγαρία.
Βγάλτε συμπέρασμα πόσο πίσω είμαστε και πόσο πίσω ΘΑ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΜΕ να είμαστε και αυτό γιατί σε κάποιους "κύριους" τους συμφέρει έτσι.
Τα συμπεράσματα και τα σχόλια δικά σας

ΥΓ: Να μην ξεχάσω να πω οτι το νοιρ είναι σε τέτοια άνθηση που δύσκολα βρίσκεις απλούς συνδρομητες κοινής και παραδοσιακής τηλεφωνίας !!!!!!!

----------


## sdikr

Ναι Καλωδιακό!

και σε άλλες χώρες έχουν καλωδιακό, όπως έχουν και εναλακτικούς LLU  εδώ δεν έχουμε

Η σύγκριση που θα πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι με τους τοπικούς Οτε ανά κάθε χώρα

----------


## gatoulas

Anon, έφαγα το χθεσινό βράδυ με τον Αστερίσκο. 
ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ!!! Με softphones τουλάχιστον που δοκίμασα έμεινα κατάπληκτος!
Σήμερα θέλω να το δώ πάνω από τις aDSL του ΟΤΕ (Αυτό για να μην είμαστε εντελώς  :Offtopic:  )

----------


## anon

> Ρε Anon μας δουλεύεις; Με 19.2 Kbps λειτουργεί Voip πολύ άνετα, το Skype συνήθως δεν τρώει πάνω από 4-5. Από τα 4-5 μέχρι τα 19 είναι έτη φωτός.


Νομίζω ότι μιλάς για kilobytes ενώ εγώ  μιλώ για kilobits. Επειτα εκτός του bw που απαιτείται με βάση το codec, (πχ ο G723 χρειάζεται κάπου 5-6 Kbps) υπάρχει το overhead των πακέτων που πολλαπλασιάζει την πραγματική ανάγκη. Πριν αρχίσεις να λές  :RTFM: 




> Επίσης, πήρα κατάλογο από το Πλαίσιο και διαφημίζει το ADSL. Ολοσέλιδη καταχώριση, λέει:
> "Τα πλεονεκτήματα του ADSL:"
> και από κάτω:
> "Real-time video, Voip, Online gaming"


Αυτό είναι το ψέμα για την Ελλάδα. Και εδώ λέμε την αλήθεια. Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για τα παραπάνω με τις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες. Τελεία και παύλα.




> Η επιλογή μεθόδου/δων QoS είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ και συνεπώς δεν θα του πω εγώ τι θα ακολουθήσει. Στη σύμβαση όμως εμένα μου πουλάει bandwidth και όχι πακέτα. Έχω ασχοληθεί με QoS ερασιτεχνικά και ξέρω ότι δεν είναι ευκολο, ΟΜΩΣ πουθενά δεν είπα ότι ο SFQ είναι ακατάλληλος για τις adsl. Η υλοποίηση του όμως όπως έχει γίνει δεν λειτουργεί όπως πωλείται η υπηρεσία. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει λοιπόν δύο λύσεις:
> α) Να βγει και να πει ότι το ADSL όπως το προσφέρει δεν κάνει πρακτικά για τίποτα άλλο εκτός από web/ftp downloading & mail retrieving και να σταματήσει και αυτός και οι ISPs τις διαφημίσεις για τα υπόλοιπα
> β) Να ρυθμίσει σωστά τα μηχανήματα του ή να τα αντικαταστήσει εφόσον δεν επαρκούν.
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μιλάμε για Contention Ratio σε επίπεδο bandwidth αλλά σε επιπεδο πακέτων και αυτό όπως το εξήγησα παραπάνω έχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά. Οποιαδήποτε μαρκετίστικη πατέντα κάνει για να το βελτιώσει είναι βοηθητική, δεν είναι η λύση στην απάτη που διαπράτει. 
> 
> Και η ιδέα του Contention Ratio μόνο στην Ελλάδα έχει τέτοια αξία. Το Contention Ratio βασικά αποτελεί εμπόδιο για να μην αντικαταστήσεις μια μισθωμένη γραμμή μεταξύ δύο σημείων, βάζοντας και στα δύο σημεία ADSL και εγκαθιστόντας ένα software VPN.
> Όταν πέρνεις μια γραμμή ADSL 4Μbps με ratio 1:70 η μέγιστη πραγματική ταχύτητα που μπορείς να πάς είναι 57Kbps. Και τι να το κάνεις το παραπάνω όταν τα περισσότερα web/ftp sites βάζουν limit στο download ta 60Kbps; Μόνο μεταξύ δύο χρηστών ADSL μπορεί να πιάσει κανείς μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και εκεί όριο είναι πρακτικά το upload και ο περιορισμός με την ογκοχρέωση.
> Στην Ελλάδα για να έχεις την ίδια μέγιστη πραγματική ταχύτητα με μια 512 θα πρέπει να έχεις 1:9 ratio. To είδες πουθενά αυτό ;;;;; Εδώ στην Ελλάδα πρωτοπορούμε έχοντας ανακαλύψει τα αδικαιολόγητα για το Contention Ratio για να δικαιολογήσουμε την απάτη που γίνεται....


Εννοείς να μην καταλαβαίνεις ένα απλό πράγμα. Οταν υπάρχει συμφόρηση, τότε εφαρμόζεται το QoS. Αυτό ισχύει σε όλους τους routers. Δεν γίνεται traffic shaping όταν μπορούν να περάσουν όλα τα πακέτα. Οταν δεν μπορούν, υπάρχει η απλή λύση να γίνονται drop (και εδώ την πληρωνουν τα UDP). Εχω γράψει και ένα νήμα με QoS. Κάνε έναν κόπο να το μελετήσεις, ίσως μάθεις κάτι. 

Επειδή θεωρείς ότι ξέρεις αρκετά, και πιθανόν την λύση, πες μας σε παρακαλώ την λύση που προτείνεις σε περιπτώσεις συμφόρησης. Δώσε μας ένα QoS πχ σε Cisco IOS πως θα έπρεπε να ρυθμιστεί, ώστε να έχουμε και αντίλογο. Γιατί εαν πρόκειται σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης να παίζει το voip σου, αλλά κανείς να μην έχει web/ftp τότε δεν έχουμε κάνει τίποτα. Αντίθετα έχουμε χειροτερέψει την κατάσταση. Περιμένω απάντηση.




> 384Κbps/40=9.6Kbps Είναι η ταχύτητα του modem που είχα το 1990-93 εάν θυμάμαι καλά...
> Να διαβάσω και τη σύμβαση τι λέει:
> 
> Ερώτηση είναι εξαπάτηση καταναλωτή αυτο;


Δεν είναι εξαπάτηση. Στο site του oteshop που εσύ παρέθεσες, λεέι ρητά ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει εγγυημένη την συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα μόνο απο το modem/router σου μέχρι το DSLAM. Απο εκεί αρχίζουν και παίζουν με τα contention ratio, όπου δε πάει η σύνδεση 1/1 σαν μισθωμένη. Ετσι είναι η συγκεκριμένη τεχολογία dkounal είτε σε αρέσει είτε όχι. Δεν είναι η τεχνολογία αυτή ειδικά για τον ΟΤΕ. Ετσι παίζει παντού. 

Το σωστό, και επιμένω μέχρι να το καταλάβεις ελπίζω, ότι εαν με 30 ευρώ παίρναμε 20 mbps ADSL δεν θα γινόταν αυτή η συζήτηση τώρα. Γιατί στο 20mbp ακόμη και με contention ratio 1/100 θα είχες στην χειρότερη περίπτωση 200 Kbps καθαρά, πολύ περισσότερα απο τις κουτσουρουμένες 384. Οπότε ούτε πρόβλημα με voip, ούτε με online gaming ούτε τίποτα. Το κατάλαβες; Κατάλαβες ότι το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα είναι οι τιμές, και για τις τιμές θα πρέπει να φωνάζουμε; Εκτός και εαν είσαι ΟΤΕτζής, και εντεταλμένα αποπροσανατολίζεις τα μέλη του φόρουμ.




> Anon μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι σε αλλες χωρες δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα οπως εδω? Λες να γινουμε υπευθυνοι και τετοια.. Θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου ΑΛΛΑ..
> .


To πρόβλημα είναι οι τιμές. Το είπα και πιο πάνω. Ο απλός χρήστης που μέχρις στιγμής μπαίνει για το πολύ 10 ώρες το μήνα, δε αγοράζει ADSL. Επειτα το κόστος. Θα έπρεπε με 20 ευρώ το μήνα να παίρνεις τουλάχιστον 8Μbps. Με τέτοιες ταχύτητες και πιο πάω ότι και contention ratio να βάλει σπανίως έως καθόλου θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.




> Ολα αυτά που λέει ο anon σκοντάφτουν σοβαρά σε κάτι.
> Οτι η Vivodi ΠOTE δεν ειχε πρόβλημα με τα pps....


Στην vivodi (full llu) υπάρχουν δύο παράμετροι:

1) Δεν έχει τον όγκο των χρηστών που έχει ο ΟΤΕ/Πάροχοι
2) Εχει τον πλήρη έλεγχο σε όλο το κομμάτι της διαδρομής. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι
α) μπορεί να κάνει ουσιαστικά σωστό QoS σε επίπεδο IP κάτι που δεν μπορεί να γίνει απο τον ΟΤΕ
β) οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα βαρύνει αποκλειστικά αυτή, ενώ στον ΟΤΕ/Πάροχοι ο ένας δείχνει τον άλλο.

ΥΣ. Ακούγονται διάφορα και για την Vivodi. Οσο πληθαίνουν οι χρήστες τόσο θα έχουμε μια πιο συνολική εικόνα. Ωστόσο προς το παρόν τα περισσότερα που ακούγονται είναι θετικά καί φαίνεται να είναι καλύτερα να πάνε με vivodi όσοι μπορούν να πάρουν full llu.




> Από τη στιγμή που παραβιάζεται κατάφορα η σύμβαση που έχουμε υπογράψει με τον αντίστοιχο ISP ή/και τον πΟΤΕ (για εκείνους που έχουν πάρει απευθείας γραμμή από πΟΤΕ κ όχι μέσω ISP) ή θα κάτσουμε να καταπιούμε την αυθαιρεσία κ να αναλύουμε τεχνικά το θέμα


Εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα που δεν καταλαβαίνετε. Δεν παραβιάζεται καμμία συμφωνία. Δεν υπάρχει στην συμφωνία υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ ή των παρόχων να σας δίνουν πχ 384Kbps εγγυημένο και για 24/7. Η μόνη υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι η γραμμή σας απο το μόντεμ/ρουτερ μέχρι το DSLAM να έχει την συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα που δεν λέει και τίποτα παρα μόνο το άνω όριο ταχύτητας που μπορείτε α φτάσετε και τίποτα άλλο. Οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια κατα αυτών είναι μάταιη. Ο αγώνας πρέπει να γίνει για τις τιμές.




> Εδώ δεν έχουμε το ίδιο πράγμα το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ δεν εχει καταρρεύσει και έχουμε ενα σχεδόν normal download στο 60~70% της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας αλλά  τα pps να ειναι στο 1/10 του κανονικού.
> Μιλάμε δηλαδή για δίκτυο που έχει ρυθμιστεί από τον ΟΤΕ οπως τον ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ εμπορικά και οχι για το δίκτυο υπό κατάρρευση που λές εσύ.


Εχεις στοιχεία φόρτου στα DSLAM? Mε ενδιαφέρει. Εαν πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει κορεσμός και μπορεί να αποδειχτεί με στοιχεία τότε κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα.




> Anon, έφαγα το χθεσινό βράδυ με τον Αστερίσκο. 
> ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ!!! Με softphones τουλάχιστον που δοκίμασα έμεινα κατάπληκτος!
> Σήμερα θέλω να το δώ πάνω από τις aDSL του ΟΤΕ (Αυτό για να μην είμαστε εντελώς  )


Με χιλιάρα ADSL και εαν παίξεις με voipjet θα μείνεις έκπληκτος. Και λέω με voipjet, γιατί παίζει απευθειας ΙΑΧ2, το πρωτόκολλο που σου έλεγα. Οπότε με τον ίδιο αριθμό πακέτων περνας 1, 2, 5, και βάλε κανάλια φωνής ταυτόχρονα άνετα. Σε άλλες κατηγορίες συνδέσεων δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.

Οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς pm.

----------


## MNP-10

> To πρόβλημα είναι οι τιμές. Το είπα και πιο πάνω. Ο απλός χρήστης που μέχρις στιγμής μπαίνει για το πολύ 10 ώρες το μήνα, δε αγοράζει ADSL. Επειτα το κόστος. Θα έπρεπε με 20 ευρώ το μήνα να παίρνεις τουλάχιστον 8Μbps. Με τέτοιες ταχύτητες και πιο πάω ότι και contention ratio να βάλει σπανίως έως καθόλου θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Ωραια.. το προβλημα *ειναι* οι τιμες. Εμεις, δεν φωναζουμε συνεχεια γι'αυτο? Δεν καναμε κινηση διαμαρτυριας? Ποια ηταν η αντιδραση του ΟΤΕ? Μονο -5Ε στις 384 (entry level) και ταυτοχρονη αποπειρα αυξησης στα τιμολογια των dialup ετσι ωστε να εξαναγκασει τον κοσμο να μπει στο adsl και να λυσει ετσι το προβλημα που ο ιδιος δημιουργησε.

Και σε ρωτω.. αφου εμεις φωναζουμε συνεχως για τις τιμες και τις υπηρεσιες που παιρνουμε, τι αλλο μπορουμε να κανουμε? Εσυ πας ενα βημα παραπερα και λες οτι για το προβλημα του ΟΤΕ που δημιουργησε ο ιδιος, πρεπει εμεις να δωσουμε εθελουσια λυση μεσω του αυτοπεριορισμου ή να μας περιορισει ο ΟΤΕ (για το καλο μας παντα). Ειναι λογικη αυτη? Ο ΟΤΕ δημιουργει το προβλημα και θα την πληρωσουμε εμεις? 

Αλλα ας παμε και στο υποθετικο σεναριο οτι εστω αυτοπεριοριζομαστε.. Δεν ξερεις τι θα γινει μετα και σε τι επικινδυνα μονοπατια αυτο οδηγει? Ο ΟΤΕ, οντας επιχειρηση που δρα με στοχο το κερδος, θα κανει overbook μεχρι να σερνομαστε ακομα και μετα την εφαρμογη του συλλογικου αυτοπεριορισμου. Γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα εχει κανενα λογο να αναβαθμισει τις υποδομες/μηχανηματα.

----------


## Stardusted

Απο αυριο βαζω limit 5kb/s στο download μου και 4kb/s στο upload μου...  :HaHa:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

ΥΓ : Flat Rate Dialup δεν θελαμε καποτε καποιοι ? Ε να, τωρα το εχουμε!  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Αλλα ας παμε και στο υποθετικο σεναριο οτι εστω αυτοπεριοριζομαστε.. Δεν ξερεις τι θα γινει μετα και σε τι επικινδυνα μονοπατια αυτο οδηγει? Ο ΟΤΕ, οντας επιχειρηση που δρα με στοχο το κερδος, θα κανει overbook μεχρι να σερνομαστε ακομα και μετα την εφαρμογη του συλλογικου αυτοπεριορισμου. Γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα εχει κανενα λογο να αναβαθμισει τις υποδομες/μηχανηματα.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το παραπάνω.
Σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ έχει (π.χ.) 100 χρήστες στο DSLAM Α.Ραχούλας. Όπως έχουμε πολλάκις πει, αναβαθμίζει τη σύνδεση της Α.Ραχούλας με τον BBRAS μόνο όταν από τους 100, οι 20 αρχίζουν να απειλούν και να βρίζουν. 
Αν αυτοί οι 100 αυτοπεριοριστούν, το μόνο που θα καταφέρουν είναι να δώσουν στον ΟΤΕ τη δυνατότητα να πάρει άλλους 100 συνδρομητές, να τους κάνει 200 και να συνεχίσει την ίδια τακτική, δλδ να δίνει bandwidth αν και εφόσον η κατάσταση φθάσει στο απροχώρητο.

Ο αυτοπεριορισμός ΔΕΝ είναι λύση. Μοναδική λύση είναι η μείωση των τιμών με ταυτόχρονη εισαγωγή ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΩΝ και ακόμη φθηνότερων πακέτων ογκοχρέωσης από τους ISP*

*Και πριν πείτε "τι σχέση έχει αυτό με τον ΟΤΕ", θυμίζω ότι ο ISP με τους περισσότερους συνδρομητές είναι θυγατρική του.

----------


## sdn

> Με χιλιάρα ADSL και εαν παίξεις με voipjet θα μείνεις έκπληκτος. Και λέω με voipjet, γιατί παίζει απευθειας ΙΑΧ2, το πρωτόκολλο που σου έλεγα. Οπότε με τον ίδιο αριθμό πακέτων περνας 1, 2, 5, και βάλε κανάλια φωνής ταυτόχρονα άνετα. Σε άλλες κατηγορίες συνδέσεων δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.
> 
> Οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς pm.


  Το κακό με το voipjet είναι ότι δεν έχει φτηνές κλήσεις για Ελλάδα.. Το Χρησιμοποιώ για ένα διεθνή πορισμό που έχει από τις καλύτερες τιμολογήσεις. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω σε προβληματικό OTE dslam μιας και είμαι με vivodi. Από ότι ξέρω το IAX είναι ή λύση σε ΝΑΤ προβλήματα. Για το πρόβλημα των πακέτων δεν ξέρω τη γίνεται...

----------


## dkounal

> Εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα που δεν καταλαβαίνετε. Δεν παραβιάζεται καμμία συμφωνία. Δεν υπάρχει στην συμφωνία υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ ή των παρόχων να σας δίνουν πχ 384Kbps εγγυημένο και για 24/7. Η μόνη υποχρέωση του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι η γραμμή σας απο το μόντεμ/ρουτερ μέχρι το DSLAM να έχει την συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα που δεν λέει και τίποτα παρα μόνο το άνω όριο ταχύτητας που μπορείτε α φτάσετε και τίποτα άλλο. Οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια κατα αυτών είναι μάταιη. Ο αγώνας πρέπει να γίνει για τις τιμές.





> Εννοείς να μην καταλαβαίνεις ένα απλό πράγμα. Οταν υπάρχει συμφόρηση, τότε εφαρμόζεται το QoS. Αυτό ισχύει σε όλους τους routers. Δεν γίνεται traffic shaping όταν μπορούν να περάσουν όλα τα πακέτα. Οταν δεν μπορούν, υπάρχει η απλή λύση να γίνονται drop (και εδώ την πληρωνουν τα UDP). Εχω γράψει και ένα νήμα με QoS. Κάνε έναν κόπο να το μελετήσεις, ίσως μάθεις κάτι.


Θα κάνω το κόπο να το διαβάσω, αλλά δεν είπα πουθενα ότι δεν υπάρχει συμφόρηση, υπάρχει μόνιμα. Εγω ζητάω να γίνεται η μοιρασία σε επιπεδο bandwidth και όχι σε επίπεδο πακέτων. Που είπα ότι δεν θέλω να γίνονται drop; Να γίνονται, πως αλλιώς θα δουλέψει το σύστημα; Να γίνονται όμως drop με βάση το bandwidth που πέρνει ο κάθε χρήστης (πόρτα στο dslam) και όχι τα πακέτα. Αυτή είναι η απάτη, αυτή είναι η παραβίαση της σύμβασης.
Σε ποιά γλώσσα να το πω;;;; Στα τούρκικα για να καταλάβεις τι λέω;;;
Ναι, δεν με μοιάζει να πέρνω 9.6Κbps αλλά σε ότι μέγεθος πακέτων γουστάρω, όχι σε πακέτα των 1500Bytes μονο. Εγινα κατανοητός;;;;;;;; Αυτή είναι η απάτη και η παραβίαση της σύμβασης, θέλει πολύ νοημοσύνη να το καταλάβεις;;;;;

Ξέρω γιατί δεν το κάνουν και γιατί κάτι "συνάδελφοι" έχουν εξαφανιστεί....
Γιατί αμέσως οι χρήστες που δεν ξέρουν τίποτα άλλο από το http/ftp downloading θα δούμε μια χειροτέρευση της ταχύτητας τους, καθώς σήμερα παρασιτούν έναντι των άλλων. Γιατί αμέσως θα φανεί το ratio και γιατί αμέσως οι ISPs και όχι ο ΟΤΕ θα δεχτούν παράπονα.




> Επειδή θεωρείς ότι ξέρεις αρκετά, και πιθανόν την λύση, πες μας σε παρακαλώ την λύση που προτείνεις σε περιπτώσεις συμφόρησης. Δώσε μας ένα QoS πχ σε Cisco IOS πως θα έπρεπε να ρυθμιστεί, ώστε να έχουμε και αντίλογο. Γιατί εαν πρόκειται σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης να παίζει το voip σου, αλλά κανείς να μην έχει web/ftp τότε δεν έχουμε κάνει τίποτα. Αντίθετα έχουμε χειροτερέψει την κατάσταση. Περιμένω απάντηση.


Επειδή είμαι οπαδός του RTFM και παθιάζομαι με ότι βάζω μπροστά μου, έχω βάλει αρκετές φορές τα γυαλιά σε πτυχιούχους του είδους. Εάν βρεθείς Ηράκλειο αφησε μου μήνυμα να κεράσω καφέ να τα πούμε. Με χαρά λοιπόν σε ότι προτείνεις αρκεί να μου βρεις με τι hardware παίζει ο ΟΤΕ και που μπορω να βρω τα manual του για το συγκεκριμένο firmware που έχουν. Να σου δώσω τη λύση σε ένα Cisco για να ικανοποιηθεί ενας ανταγωνισμός δεν έχω το χρόνο και πολύ περισσότερο την όρεξη να το κάνω.




> Δεν είναι εξαπάτηση. Στο site του oteshop που εσύ παρέθεσες, λεέι ρητά ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει εγγυημένη την συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα μόνο απο το modem/router σου μέχρι το DSLAM. Απο εκεί αρχίζουν και παίζουν με τα contention ratio, όπου δε πάει η σύνδεση 1/1 σαν μισθωμένη. Ετσι είναι η συγκεκριμένη τεχολογία dkounal είτε σε αρέσει είτε όχι. Δεν είναι η τεχνολογία αυτή ειδικά για τον ΟΤΕ. Ετσι παίζει παντού. 
> 
> Το σωστό, και επιμένω μέχρι να το καταλάβεις ελπίζω, ότι εαν με 30 ευρώ παίρναμε 20 mbps ADSL δεν θα γινόταν αυτή η συζήτηση τώρα. Γιατί στο 20mbp ακόμη και με contention ratio 1/100 θα είχες στην χειρότερη περίπτωση 200 Kbps καθαρά, πολύ περισσότερα απο τις κουτσουρουμένες 384. Οπότε ούτε πρόβλημα με voip, ούτε με online gaming ούτε τίποτα. Το κατάλαβες; Κατάλαβες ότι το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα είναι οι τιμές, και για τις τιμές θα πρέπει να φωνάζουμε; Εκτός και εαν είσαι ΟΤΕτζής, και εντεταλμένα αποπροσανατολίζεις τα μέλη του φόρουμ.


Να το ξαναπώ ξανά ότι ξέρω πολύ καλά τη λογική της ADSL και δεν χρειάζεται να μου την μάθείς ή να πω ευγενικά όπως λένε οι Γάλλοι: "Ναι, τα γνωρίζω αυτά που λέτε κ. anon και δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα, λυπαμαι όμως που δεν έχετε την δυνατότητα να το καταλάβετε"; Γιατι πρέπει να κάνουμε διαμαρτυρία να μειώσει ο ΟΤΕ τις τιμες και δεν κάνουμε διαμαρτυρία στη vivodi και στην telepassport που δεν επεκτήνουν το δίκτυο τους άμεσα; Για μένα και τα δύο είναι εξίσου παρανοηκά. Γιατί δεν κάνουμε διαμαρτυρία που δεν ψηφίζεται και δεν εφαρμόζεται ο γνωστός νόμος για την απελευθέρωση πρακτικά των τηλεπικοινωνιών;
Αφού λοιπόν δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω την γλώσσα το Γάλλων, να προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω και σε επίπεδο marketing (τελικά με την ενασχόληση στο forum εκπαιδευομαι ποικιλοτρόπως):
Ο ΟΤΕ είναι μια ιδιωτική εταιρία και ταυτόχρονα έχει δεσπόζουσα θέση στην αγορά σε επίπεδο μονοπωλίου. Άρα υπόκειται στις ρυθμιστικές παρεμβασεις του κράτους. Τι σημαίνει αυτο; Ότι μπορεί το κράτος να περιορήσει το κέρδος του σε ένα ελάχιστο όριο. Δεν μπορεί όμως να του επιβάλλει ούτε τεχνολογίες ούτε τρόπους υλοποίησης. Μπορεί μόνο να του προτείνει. Και ο ΟΤΕ επιλέγει ότι του αρέσει και κάνει.
Για υπολογίσουμε το κέρδος σε μια υπηρεσία, πρέπει να κάνουμε μια μελέτη που πέρνει το κόστος απόκτησης, εγκατάστασης, τρέχων κόστος λειτουργίας, εκπαίδευση προσωπικού, κόστος αστάθμιτων παραγόντων, κόστος συντηρισης και βλαβών και τέλος τιμή πώλησης και αριθμό πωλήσεων. Προσοχή, όλα τα παραπάνω έχουν εφαρμογή σε μια συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση του έργου που έχουμε κάνει. Μια άλλη υπολοποίηση έχει άλλη μελέτη, άλλο κόστος, άλλο περιθώριο κέρδους στην ίδια τιμή.
Ότι διαμαρτυρία και να κάνουμε εάν ο ΟΤΕ στη μελέτη φαίνεται να πουλάει κοντά στο κόστος, κανένας δεν πρόκειται να τον αγγιξει και μάλλον μου βρωμάει κάτι από τον κλάδο των "συναδέλφων".... Είναι σαν να πας στο καφενείο της γειτονιάς σου και να κάνεις διαμαρτυρία για το κόστος του καφέ. Γραφικός δεν θα είσαι;;;;
Που ευρίσκεται όμως το υψηλό κόστος του ADSL στην Ελλάδα; Θα προσπαθίσω να δώσω μια άποψη χωρίς να είμαι και απόλυτος. Ο ΟΤΕ αγόρασε εξοπλισμό πριν από μια δεκετία και εφτιαξε ένα ATM δίκτυο, το οποίο αν και του κόστισε πανάκριβα (μίζες, κακοί σχεδιασμοί, κλπ) δεν κατάφερνε να το πουλήσει γιατί ζήταγε (και ζητάει) κάτι υπέρογκες τιμές (Οι λύσεις με τα modems σε μια δισυρματη γραμμή κόστιζαν φτηνότερα σχεδόν πάντα). Όταν λοιπόν, ήρθε η ώρα του ADSL παρά το ότι είχαν δυνατότητα να πάρουν σε παρόμοιες τιμές IP DSLAMS και είχαν δεχτεί προσφορές (πχ ericsson) προτίμησαν να αποσβέσουν το ΑΤΜ δίκτυο που είχαν φτιάξει και όλη η Ελλάδα να βγαίνει από Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονική, ενώ όλοι οι ISPs έχουν POP (point of presence) σε κάθε νομό. Έτσι, το ΑΤΜ δίκτυο υπερχρησιμοποιείται, αποσβαίνεται, και η μελέτη κοστολόγησης είναι τέλεια για τον ΟΤΕ, κανεις δεν μπορεί να τον πιέσει και εμείς βέβαια πληρώνουμε. 
Το πρόβλημα που κουβεντιάζουμε εδώ υπάρχει από την έναρξη διάθεσης του ADSL, ξαφνικά όμως εμφανίστηκε απότομα σε πολυ κόσμο το Σεπτέμβρη που πέρασε μια βδομάδα μετά την μείωση των τιμών. Μήπως, λέω μήπως, η συμφωνία της όλης διαμαρτυρίας και πίεσης στον ΟΤΕ για μέιωση της τιμής συνδυαζόταν με αυξηση του ratio;;; Γιατί αν συμβαίνει αυτό, με μια απλή τροποποίηση στις μεταβλητές της μελέτης ο ΟΤΕ έχει το ίδιο κέρδος, και εμείς χαμηλότερες τιμές και μεγαλύτερο ratio.  :Thumb Dup:  Μας το κάνανε δηλαδή αλλά Γαλλικά.... 
Εδώ υπάρχει μια ευλογη απορία: Εάν οι ISPs έχουν αποφύγει να έχουν το δικό τους δίκτυο σε όλη την Ελλάδα και με το ratio στις ADSL να είναι 1:25 στην καλύτερη περίπτωση άρα συγκρίσιμο bandwidth με τις ISDN γιατί τόσο υψηλές τιμές στις συνδρομές ADSL;;;; Αυτή την απορία την έχω και εγώ αλλά δεν θα χαλάσουμε το σπίτι μας σε αυτό το forum, έτσι δεν είναι "συνάδελφε"; Μήπως οι χρήστες ADSL προικοδοτούμε με τις συνδρομές μας στους ISPs τις προσφορές σε dial-up που κάνουν τώρα;;;;

----------


## sdn

> Στην vivodi (full llu) υπάρχουν δύο παράμετροι:
> 
> 1) Δεν έχει τον όγκο των χρηστών που έχει ο ΟΤΕ/Πάροχοι
> 2) Εχει τον πλήρη έλεγχο σε όλο το κομμάτι της διαδρομής. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι
> α) μπορεί να κάνει ουσιαστικά σωστό QoS σε επίπεδο IP κάτι που δεν μπορεί να γίνει απο τον ΟΤΕ
> β) οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα βαρύνει αποκλειστικά αυτή, ενώ στον ΟΤΕ/Πάροχοι ο ένας δείχνει τον άλλο.
> 
> ΥΣ. Ακούγονται διάφορα και για την Vivodi. Οσο πληθαίνουν οι χρήστες τόσο θα έχουμε μια πιο συνολική εικόνα. Ωστόσο προς το παρόν τα περισσότερα που ακούγονται είναι θετικά καί φαίνεται να είναι καλύτερα να πάνε με vivodi όσοι μπορούν να πάρουν full llu.


  Είμαι σε vivodi με shared γραμμή (vivodi και όχι ΟΤΕ). Κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ έχει να κάνει με την δρομολόγηση / προτεραιότητες των πακέτων και νομίζω ότι δεν είναι αδυναμία αλλά «στρατηγική» επιλογή...

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι, δεν με μοιάζει να πέρνω 9.6Κbps αλλά σε ότι μέγεθος πακέτων γουστάρω, όχι σε πακέτα των 1500Bytes μονο. Εγινα κατανοητός;;;;;;;; Αυτή είναι η απάτη και η παραβίαση της σύμβασης, θέλει πολύ νοημοσύνη να το καταλάβεις;;;;;


Καταρχήν... χαλλαρά... Η νοημοσύνη όλων των μελών νομίζω είναι πέραν αμφισβήτησης!   :Cool:  

Επί του παραπάνω, όπως λες κι εσύ όμως λίγο αργότερα, σε περίπτωση που συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο τότε εκτός από τους χρήστες voip, p2p, ξαφνικά θα βρεθεί να έχει πρόβλημα η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών!!!
Επομένως, αυτή τη στιγμή, με τη λογική που κάνει τις επεκτάσεις/αναβαθμίσεις ο ΟΤΕ το queue/drop στα πακέτα ανεξαρτήτος μεγέθους είναι η πιο απλή (τεχνικά) λύση με τη μικρότερη (εμπορικά) επίπτωση!
Δε δικαιολογώ το πρόβλημα αφού, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν έπρεπε να υφίσταται σε αυτό το βαθμό, δικαιολογώ όμως τη λύση που επιλέχθηκε.

(μη βαρατε  :Vava:  )

----------


## sdn

> Θα κάνω το κόπο να το διαβάσω, αλλά δεν είπα πουθενα ότι δεν υπάρχει συμφόρηση, υπάρχει μόνιμα. Εγω ζητάω να γίνεται η μοιρασία σε επιπεδο bandwidth και όχι σε επίπεδο πακέτων. Που είπα ότι δεν θέλω να γίνονται drop; Να γίνονται, πως αλλιώς θα δουλέψει το σύστημα; Να γίνονται όμως drop με βάση το bandwidth που πέρνει ο κάθε χρήστης (πόρτα στο dslam) και όχι τα πακέτα. Αυτή είναι η απάτη, αυτή είναι η παραβίαση της σύμβασης.
> Σε ποιά γλώσσα να το πω;;;; Στα τούρκικα για να καταλάβεις τι λέω;;;
> Ναι, δεν με μοιάζει να πέρνω 9.6Κbps αλλά σε ότι μέγεθος πακέτων γουστάρω, όχι σε πακέτα των 1500Bytes μονο. Εγινα κατανοητός;;;;;;;; Αυτή είναι η απάτη και η παραβίαση της σύμβασης, θέλει πολύ νοημοσύνη να το καταλάβεις;;;;;
> 
> Ξέρω γιατί δεν το κάνουν και γιατί κάτι &quot;συνάδελφοι&quot; έχουν εξαφανιστεί....
> Γιατί αμέσως οι χρήστες που δεν ξέρουν τίποτα άλλο από το http/ftp downloading θα δούμε μια χειροτέρευση της ταχύτητας τους, καθώς σήμερα παρασιτούν έναντι των άλλων. Γιατί αμέσως θα φανεί το ratio και γιατί αμέσως οι ISPs και όχι ο ΟΤΕ θα δεχτούν παράπονα.
> 
> 
> Επειδή είμαι οπαδός του RTFM και παθιάζομαι με ότι βάζω μπροστά μου, έχω βάλει αρκετές φορές τα γυαλιά σε πτυχιούχους του είδους. Εάν βρεθείς Ηράκλειο αφησε μου μήνυμα να κεράσω καφέ να τα πούμε. Με χαρά λοιπόν σε ότι προτείνεις αρκεί να μου βρεις με τι hardware παίζει ο ΟΤΕ και που μπορω να βρω τα manual του για το συγκεκριμένο firmware που έχουν. Να σου δώσω τη λύση σε ένα Cisco για να ικανοποιηθεί ενας ανταγωνισμός δεν έχω το χρόνο και πολύ περισσότερο την όρεξη να το κάνω.
> ...


   Γενικά συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες εκτός από τα ακόλουθα σημεία  1.	Ο ΟΤΕ σε διαφημίσεις που κάνει λέει οτι με ADSL θα μπορείς να τρέξεις εφαρμογές multimedia (άρα και ήχου). Συνεπώς από την στιγμή που ο χρήστης δεν μπορεί να τρέξει τέτοιου είδους εφαρμογές ο ΟΤΕ είναι νομικά υπόλογος απέναντι στους πελάτες του και ας αφήσουμε τα τεχνικά που έτσι και έτσι δεν είναι η δουλεία μας αλλά και που να είναι δεν πληρωνόμαστε να κάνουμε προτάσεις και να δίνουμε λύσεις (δεν είμαι δικηγόρος!!!)  2. Η Vivodi & telepassport δεν είναι υποχρεωμένες να επεκτείνουν το δίκτυο τους και είναι θέμα εταιρικής στρατηγικής το τι κάνουν σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Το αν κάνουν καλά είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Προσωπικά νομίζω όχι αλλά δεν έχω όλα τα στοιχεία να το πω με σιγουριά.

----------


## dkounal

> Επί του παραπάνω, όπως λες κι εσύ όμως λίγο αργότερα, σε περίπτωση που συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο τότε εκτός από τους χρήστες voip, p2p, ξαφνικά θα βρεθεί να έχει πρόβλημα η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών!!!
> Επομένως, αυτή τη στιγμή, με τη λογική που κάνει τις επεκτάσεις/αναβαθμίσεις ο ΟΤΕ το queue/drop στα πακέτα ανεξαρτήτος μεγέθους είναι η πιο απλή (τεχνικά) λύση με τη μικρότερη (εμπορικά) επίπτωση!
> Δε δικαιολογώ το πρόβλημα αφού, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν έπρεπε να υφίσταται σε αυτό το βαθμό, δικαιολογώ όμως τη λύση που επιλέχθηκε.
> (μη βαρατε  )


Τότε καλέ μου να βγουν να πουν πουλάμε ADSL μόνο για web/ftp/mail και να μην διαφημίζουν παιχνίδια, voip και τόσες άλλες υπηρεσίες που έχει το Internet. Και να αλλάξουν την σύμβαση το fast Internet σε fast web. Αυτό λέω και επιμένω ότι είναι απάτη.

----------


## yiapap

> Τότε καλέ μου να βγουν να πουν πουλάμε ADSL μόνο για web/ftp/mail και να μην διαφημίζουν παιχνίδια, voip και τόσες άλλες υπηρεσίες που έχει το Internet. Και να αλλάξουν την σύμβαση το fast Internet σε fast web. Αυτό λέω και επιμένω ότι είναι απάτη.


O τρόπος με τον οποίον διαφημίζουν ΟΛΟΙ (όχι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ) την υπηρεσία κινείται στα όρια της παραπληροφόρησης (βλέπε Χατζηγιάννη που κάνει upload mp3 σε 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα). Συμφωνώ. Νομικά όμως υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα να στηρίξεις ότι ο ΟΤΕ εν γνώση του παραπληροφορεί όταν το πρόβλημα των πακέτων δεν είναι καθολικό.
Από την άλλη, εφόσον είσαι τόσο βέβαιος... παίρνεις ένα φίλο σου δικηγόρο... και ξεκινάτε! Εμείς είμαστε μαζί σου!!!

----------


## dkounal

> 2. Η Vivodi & telepassport δεν είναι υποχρεωμένες να επεκτείνουν το δίκτυο τους και είναι θέμα εταιρικής στρατηγικής το τι κάνουν σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Το αν κάνουν καλά είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Προσωπικά νομίζω όχι αλλά δεν έχω όλα τα στοιχεία να το πω με σιγουριά.


Και γιατι πρέπει να βάλουμε τον ΟΤΕ να μπει μέσα;
Αφού με την υλοποίηση που έκανε, το κέρδος του είναι υπό έλεγχο, κάθε μέρα βάζει κανούργια dslam, καινούργιες πόρτες, ακόμη δεν έχει κάνει απόσβεση, έτσι δεν είναι;

Και γιατί δεν κάνουμε μια διαμαρτυρία για το πάγιο των PSTN; Όποιος πληρώνει για PSTN, ο ΟΤΕ τον κλέβει ασύστολα. Γιατί, η PSTN έπρεπε να καοστίζει στο 55% της ISDN. Αλλά δεν κάνουμε καμιά διαμαρτυρία για αυτό πουθενά... Μην το πιάσω και αυτό τώρα...

----------


## dkounal

> Από την άλλη, εφόσον είσαι τόσο βέβαιος... παίρνεις ένα φίλο σου δικηγόρο... και ξεκινάτε! Εμείς είμαστε μαζί σου!!!


 Περιμένω την γνώμη της ΕΕΤΤ και του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης. Ελπίζω ότι δεν θα έχετε αντίρρηση να τα βγάλω πρωτοσέλιδο στο ADSLgr.com, έτσι; Ιndependent γράφει στο πάνω-αριστερά μέρος...

----------


## yiapap

> Περιμένω την γνώμη της ΕΕΤΤ και του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης. Ελπίζω ότι δεν θα έχετε αντίρρηση να τα βγάλω πρωτοσέλιδο στο ADSLgr.com, έτσι; Ιndependent γράφει στο πάνω-αριστερά μέρος...


Θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια για το Independent. Αφού όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το ADSLgr τα παίρνει χοντρά από τον ΟΤΕ και γι αυτό στα 24865935 νήματα δε θα βρεις ούτε ένα που να τον κατηγορεί. Επίσης είναι γνωστό ότι το ADSLgr υπονόμευσε κάθε προσπάθεια διαμαρτυρίας εδώ 3 χρόνια σε αντίθεση με άλλα fora, συλλόγους και οργανώσεις που βοηθούσαν τις οργανωμένες διαμαρτυρίες  :Mad:  
Την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ θα σου την πω από τώρα:
"Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε τη δικαιοδοσία ώστε να..."
Να σου πω και την απάντηση του Υπουργείου:
"Η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. είναι ιδιωτική, εισηγμένη ΑΕ και συνεπώς δεν έχουμε τη δικαιοδοσία..."

----------


## dkounal

> Θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια για το Independent. Αφού όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το ADSLgr τα παίρνει χοντρά από τον ΟΤΕ και γι αυτό στα 24865935 νήματα δε θα βρεις ούτε ένα που να τον κατηγορεί.  
> Την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ θα σου την πω από τώρα:
> "Δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε τη δικαιοδοσία ώστε να..."
> Να σου πω και την απάντηση του Υπουργείου:
> "Η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. είναι ιδιωτική, εισηγμένη ΑΕ και συνεπώς δεν έχουμε τη δικαιοδοσία..."


Σαφώς και αστιεύομαι  :Wink:  
Εγώ δεν θέλω να μου κάνει ντά τον ΟΤΕ, εγώ θέλω να μου πει εάν είναι νόμιμο αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και οι υπόλοιποι. Γιατί μετά θα ενοχλήσω το υπουργείο..... :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## pinkisntwell

Anon, όντως τα μπέρδεψα με τα Kbps, στην ακραία περίπτωση που περιέγραψες το Skype θα δυσκολευόταν.

Αλλά γιατί στην ακραία αυτή περίπτωση (ή σε κάθε περίπτωση συμφόρησης) δεν προσπαθεί ο ΟΤΕ να περιορίσει μέσω των Bytes/s και όχι μέσω των πακέτων; Έτσι ώστε να περνούν όλα τα πακέτα Voip αμέσως;

----------


## yiapap

> Σαφώς και αστιεύομαι  
> Εγώ δεν θέλω να μου κάνει ντά τον ΟΤΕ, εγώ θέλω να μου πει εάν είναι νόμιμο αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και οι υπόλοιποι. Γιατί μετά θα ενοχλήσω το υπουργείο.....


O μόνος που ίσως να σου το πει είναι το ΙΝΚΑ. Αλλά πρέπει να τους ενοχλήσεις ΠΟΛΥ και ΣΟΒΑΡΑ (ενυπόγραφη επιστολή, καλύτερα από δικηγόρο και 1-2 τηλέφωνα). Τότε με τη διαμαρτυρία είχα μιλήσει προσωπικά με τους υπέυθυνους και φάνηκαν ιδιαίτερα πρόθυμοι να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## yiapap

> Αλλά γιατί στην ακραία αυτή περίπτωση (ή σε κάθε περίπτωση συμφόρησης) δεν προσπαθεί ο ΟΤΕ να περιορίσει μέσω των Bytes/s και όχι μέσω των πακέτων; Έτσι ώστε να περνούν όλα τα πακέτα Voip αμέσως;


Γιατί μετά όλοι οι χρήστες θα γινόταν yiapap-isntwell anon-isntwell κτλ.κτλ.
Ενώ τώρα πρόβλημα έχει μικρότερη μερίδα των καταναλωτών του.
Επίσης είναι πολύ απλούστερη η εφαρμογή του τεχνικά (ATM Layer)

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Γιατί μετά όλοι οι χρήστες θα γινόταν yiapap-isntwell anon-isntwell κτλ.κτλ.
> Ενώ τώρα πρόβλημα έχει μικρότερη μερίδα των καταναλωτών του.
> Επίσης είναι πολύ απλούστερη η εφαρμογή του τεχνικά (ATM Layer)


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι λίγοι χρήστες θα γίνονταν isntwell δεδομένου ότι σήμερα οι περισσότεροι έχουν τόσο lag όταν κατεβάζουν που δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν ή να μοιράζουν τη σύνδεση.

Επίσης όσοι την πήραν καθαρά για Voip και παιχνίδια έχουν πάρει το πουλί.

----------


## jasonpap

να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος και στην Καλαμάτα.Εχουν πείξει τα παντα οπως φαινεται.Με κενη την γραμμή voip κλήση δε βγαίνει! 30pps -384 γραμμή..Χάλιρα

----------


## Jojos170304

Αγαπητοί συμπάσχοντες,

@ anon & λοιπούς technical experts: Οι γνώσεις θα είναι πολύτιμες για να στηρίξουν μία θέση κ να αποδείξουν το αυτονόητο ενώπιον του δικαστηρίου σε μία εκδίκαση αγωγής (Απλώς θα ήθελα να κάνετε έναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό ζημίας με τον εξής μπακαλίστικο τρόπο Α αριθμός χρηστών με πρόβλημα Χ Β ποσό ζημίας στον καθένα = ??????Euro). Ας επικαλεστούμε λοιπόν την απλή αριθμητική η οποία κ κυριαρχεί σε επίπεδο financial managers Κερδος - Ζημία = + ή - ?. 
Έτσι λοιπόν πιστεύω θα αναγκαστούν κάποιοι να μας ακούσουν σοβαρά. (Η αγωγή βέβαια στα δικαστήρια των Αθηνών θα εκδικαστεί σε τουλάχιστον 2 - 3 χρόνια από τώρα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να με περνάνε κ για μ@μ@κα κάποιοι καρεκλοκένταυροι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι του ωραρίου 10 -12)

Αθέτηση συμφωνίας αποτελεί το γεγονός ότι από πουθενά κανείς μας δεν ενημερώθηκε ότι υπάρχει "κόφτης" στην ταχύτητα (αυτό είναι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα χοντρά - χοντρά του κόβω pps, κ αφού στη σύμβαση μας μιλούμε μόνο για ταχύτητα το ανάγουμε λοιπόν εκεί, αφήνοντας προς το παρόν τα λοιπά προβλήματα που προκαλεί). Με λίγα λόγια ως ένας εκ των συμβαλλομένων πλήρωσα το αντίτιμο μιας υπηρεσίας με ανώτατο όριο ταχύτητας 384/128 αλλά δεν ενημερώθηκα από τον έτερο συμβαλλόμενο ότι η ταχύτητα αυτή θα φράσεται από εκούσιες περιοριστικές διατάξεις, απλώς αποδέχθηκα απώλειες που έχει οποιαδήποτε μηχανική κ ηλεκτρονική διάταξη κ οι οποίες στο σύνολο του τεχνικού κόσμου κατά τους κανόνες της καλής μηχανικής δεν υπερβαίνουν το 20%.
Αυτό δεν αποτελεί ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ? Το να διαφημίζεται επίσης 384 για on line gaming, voip, κλπ δεν αποτελεί παραπλανητική διαφήμιση?
Προσωπικά σε εμένα που οι δουλειές μου εκτείνονται κ πέρα από τα σύνορα της Ελλάδος ξέρεις ποια είναι η ζημία μου από τις καθυστερήσεις με την ευθύνη του ISP? (νομικά μιλώντας γιατί εγώ εκείνον έχω πληρώσει, εμένα προσωπικά δεν με γνωρίζει κανένας πΟΤΕ σε γραμμή aDSL (έχω in a box +)

Εκείνο που προτείνω εν κατακλείδει είναι να κινηθούμε κ εμείς σοβαρά (μηνύσεις (ποινικό αδίκημα η κατ' εξακολούθηση εξαπάτηση) κ αγωγές που να στηρίζονται στα ως άνωθεν ποινικά)για να μας πάρουν σοβαρά.

Υπάρχει η τεχνική στήριξη, υφίσταται η ζημία, υπάρχουν οι τεχνικές πραγματογνωμοσύνες από experts. Τι παραπάνω νομίζεται ότι απαιτεί ένα δικαστήριο?

Εμπρος λοιπόν ας συντονιστούμε κ ας το δούμε ως ένα ακόμα project.

----------


## Jojos170304

@ sdn

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον τελικά το θέμα με vivodi. Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας πεις ένα μέσο αριθμό πακέτων (πρόχειρα με το προγραμματάκι που έχουν ανεβάσει τα παιδιά) γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι κ εγώ για vivodi?

Εκ των προτέρων thanx

----------


## anon

> Γενικά συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες εκτός από τα ακόλουθα σημεία  1.    Ο ΟΤΕ σε διαφημίσεις που κάνει λέει οτι με ADSL θα μπορείς να τρέξεις εφαρμογές multimedia (άρα και ήχου). Συνεπώς από την στιγμή που ο χρήστης δεν μπορεί να τρέξει τέτοιου είδους εφαρμογές ο ΟΤΕ είναι νομικά υπόλογος απέναντι στους πελάτες του και ας αφήσουμε τα τεχνικά που έτσι και έτσι δεν είναι η δουλεία μας αλλά και που να είναι δεν πληρωνόμαστε να κάνουμε προτάσεις και να δίνουμε λύσεις (δεν είμαι δικηγόρος!!!)


Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω. Βασικά οι διαφημίσεις και προτροπές τους αντιτίθενται στους κανόνες εμπορικής πρακτικής και νομοθεσίας (υπάρχουν σχετικές κοινοτικές οδηγίες). Δεν μπορούν να διαφημίζουν μια υπηρεσία που δεν μπορουν να προσφέρουν ή έστω θα έπρεπε να αναφέρεται ρητώς και ευκρινώς ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση για τις υπηρεσίες αυτές

Jojos170304: Το έχουμε πει και θα το ξαναπούμε. Ασχέτως με το ότι είναι καταχρηστικές οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μια 384 πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται ως μισθωμένη. Αναφέρεται και στο σιτε, και με βάση την συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία ότι μοιραζόμαστε ένα συγκεκριμέο bw που είναι σαφώς πολύ λιγότερο απο το σύνολο των γραμμών ADSL μας. Οποιαδήποτε κίνηση πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα είναι καταδικασμένη εκ των προτέρων. 

dkounal: Φαίνεται φίλτατε ότι δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις και παρασύρεις και πολύ κόσμο σε λάθος εκτιμήσεις γιαυτό. Εαν έχεις εγγυημένο 20Kbps δηλαδή θα είσαι ευχαριστημένος; Και μην μιλάς με πακέτα, η όλη ιστορία είναι βασικά με bw, τα πακέτα είναι μεταβλητά, αλλά η διαθέσιμη χωρητικότητα των συνδέσεων apo DSLAM σε BBRAS είναι συγκεκριμένη και μετριέται σε Mbps και όχι σε πακέτα. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει, να το πώ ξανά, σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης, να περνάν συγκεκριμένος αριθμός πακέτων IP. Και σου λέω, στείλε μου αφού ξέρεις, config σε cisco, και μην στεναχωριέσε το συγκεκριμένο config μπορεί να μετατραπεί και σε juniper και σε ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς (εφόσον υπάρχουν τα συγκεκριμένα policies για την target machine). Απλά στο λέω, για να μπορέσω να σου αποδείξω, πάνω στο δικό σου config που θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Και για να σου κάνω το πρόβλημα πιο σαφές με ένα παράδειγμα, γιατί επιμένεις με τα πακέτα κλπ κλπ. 

Εστω DSLAM με 32 πόρτες και επικοινωνεί με BBRAS με γραμμή 512Kbps. Ολες οι πόρτες είναι 384 (χάριν ευκολίας). To contention ratio είναι 1/24. Μέχρις εδώ καλά; Ας βάλουμε ένα QoS, που να λέει ο κάθε χρήστης να μπορεί να στείλει απεριόριστο αριθμό πακέτω (καμμιά φραγή). Σε συνθήλκε συμφόρησης τι γίνεται; Επειδή τα UDP δεν είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενα, θα πρέπει να ορίσουμε ότι σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης θα πρέπει ένα ποσοστό του BW να το παίρνει το UDP και όχι το TCP (βλέπε το σχετικό νήμα με QoS). Ετσι ας βάλουμε πχ το μισό (δίκαιο). Δηλαδή τα 256 Κbps δεσμευμένα για το UDP. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Πολύ απλά, σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης θα μπορούν το πολύ 10 χρήστες να κάνουν χρήση VoIP (10 κανάλια φωνής). Στο μεταξύ για όλους (και τους 10 που μιλαν) το διαθέσιμο bw των 256Kbps θα αντιστοιχεί σε 254 /32 = 8Kbps στον καθένα!!!! Καταλαβαίνεις λίγο λοιπόν τι γίνεται; Αντί να φωνάζεις, έχεις κάνει κάποιους υπολογισμούς να δείς πως παίζει; Καταλαβαίνεις ότι το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης, γιαυτό και εμφανίζεται τώρα τελευταία και στις 512 και στις 1024; 

Οσο για τον αυτοπεριορισμό, δεν είναι λύση. Πρώτα απο όλα, ποιός μου λέει ότι όλοι αυτοπεριορίζονται; Το σωστό θα ήταν να μπεί φραγή πχ 10 - 15 ΓΒ για τις 384. Αυτό το μέγεθος είναι ικανοποιητικό ώστε να έχεις (στατιστικά πάντα) με όριο τα 15ΓΒ θα έχεις φουλ ταχύτητα για περίπου 90 ώρες το μήνα (τόσο αντιστοιχεί). Μόνο οι χρήστες 24/7 που τρέχουν μουλάρια θα έχουν πρόβλημα. Και δεν κατεβάζουμε πεντακόσια linux iso το μήνα για να μου πείτε ότι θα έχετε πρόβλημα.

Αλλη εναλλακτική λύση, που κάτι πάει να κάνει ο Yiapap, είναι να βρείτε καμμιά 20αριά γείτονες στην ίδια οικοδομή και γειτονικές και να πάρετε μια χιλιάρα ΜΙΣΘΩΜΕΝΗ και να την μοιραστήτε. Θα έχετε πραγματικά χιλιάρα!!! Και τότε να σας δώ εαν κάποιος (ή μάλλον κάποιοι) τρέχουν μουλάρια τι θα κάνετε.....

pinkisntwell: Με αυτό που λές πολύ απλά επιβεβαιώνεις αυτά που λέμε. Οτι η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών ADSL δεν κάνουν εύλογη χρήση αλλά κατάχρηση και γιαυτό εμφανίζονται με αυτά τα φαινόμενα. Μόνο που δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα περισσοτερο.

EDIT: Και για του λόγου το αληθές ότι το πρόβλημα είναι οι τιμές. Εχω στην δουλειά δύο ADSL συνδέσεις χιλιάρες. Στο σπίτι δεν είχαμε μέχρι πρότεινος ADSL, αλλά και τώρα που έχουμε δεν βάζω. Δεν πληρώνω 20 -30 ευρώ το μήνα εφόσον θα κάνω χρήση το πολύ 20-30 ώρες το μήνα. Εαν ήταν 6-7 ευρώ, θάβαζα. Και ξέρω αρκετούς ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση με μένα. Αυτοί που βάζου, κατα συντριπτικο ποσοστό το βάζουν για να κατεβάζουν με μουλάρια και άλλα ζώα.

----------


## MNP-10

> να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος και στην Καλαμάτα.Εχουν πείξει τα παντα οπως φαινεται.Με κενη την γραμμή voip κλήση δε βγαίνει! 30pps -384 γραμμή..Χάλιρα


30? Αρχηγος εισαι μεγαλε. Εδω στην αθηνα εγω 30 δεν πιανω ουτε στις 6-10 το πρωι  :Laughing:  .. Κανονικα παιζω 13-18πακετα τις νορμάλ ωρες.. πριν 2 βδομαδες ηταν 15-20.. Χαθηκαν 2 πακετα.. Μεχρι το τελος του μηνα θα παιζω 11-16..

----------


## pinkisntwell

Πάνω σε linux πώς μπορούμε να βρούμε πόσα pps έχουμε;

----------


## sdn

> @ sdn
> 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον τελικά το θέμα με vivodi. Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας πεις ένα μέσο αριθμό πακέτων (πρόχειρα με το προγραμματάκι που έχουν ανεβάσει τα παιδιά) γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι κ εγώ για vivodi?
> 
> Εκ των προτέρων thanx


  Σε εμένα παίζει απο 90 -> 250

----------


## MNP-10

> Πάνω σε linux πώς μπορούμε να βρούμε πόσα pps έχουμε;


Σε μια κονσολα γραψε iptraf και μετα πηγαινε στο detailed interface statistics..

----------


## Hwoarang

έχετε να μου δώσετε ένα link για το προγραμματάκι αυτό για windows? Δεν το βρίσκω στα downloads του adslgr

----------


## NeK

> Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω. Βασικά οι διαφημίσεις και προτροπές τους αντιτίθενται στους κανόνες εμπορικής πρακτικής και νομοθεσίας (υπάρχουν σχετικές κοινοτικές οδηγίες). Δεν μπορούν να διαφημίζουν μια υπηρεσία που δεν μπορουν να προσφέρουν ή έστω θα έπρεπε να αναφέρεται ρητώς και ευκρινώς ότι δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση για τις υπηρεσίες αυτές
> 
> Jojos170304: Το έχουμε πει και θα το ξαναπούμε. Ασχέτως με το ότι είναι καταχρηστικές οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μια 384 πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται ως μισθωμένη. Αναφέρεται και στο σιτε, και με βάση την συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία ότι μοιραζόμαστε ένα συγκεκριμέο bw που είναι σαφώς πολύ λιγότερο απο το σύνολο των γραμμών ADSL μας. Οποιαδήποτε κίνηση πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα είναι καταδικασμένη εκ των προτέρων. 
> 
> dkounal: Φαίνεται φίλτατε ότι δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις και παρασύρεις και πολύ κόσμο σε λάθος εκτιμήσεις γιαυτό. Εαν έχεις εγγυημένο 20Kbps δηλαδή θα είσαι ευχαριστημένος; Και μην μιλάς με πακέτα, η όλη ιστορία είναι βασικά με bw, τα πακέτα είναι μεταβλητά, αλλά η διαθέσιμη χωρητικότητα των συνδέσεων apo DSLAM σε BBRAS είναι συγκεκριμένη και μετριέται σε Mbps και όχι σε πακέτα. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει βάλει, να το πώ ξανά, σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης, να περνάν συγκεκριμένος αριθμός πακέτων IP. Και σου λέω, στείλε μου αφού ξέρεις, config σε cisco, και μην στεναχωριέσε το συγκεκριμένο config μπορεί να μετατραπεί και σε juniper και σε ότι άλλο μπορείς να φανταστείς (εφόσον υπάρχουν τα συγκεκριμένα policies για την target machine). Απλά στο λέω, για να μπορέσω να σου αποδείξω, πάνω στο δικό σου config που θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Και για να σου κάνω το πρόβλημα πιο σαφές με ένα παράδειγμα, γιατί επιμένεις με τα πακέτα κλπ κλπ. 
> 
> Εστω DSLAM με 32 πόρτες και επικοινωνεί με BBRAS με γραμμή 512Kbps. Ολες οι πόρτες είναι 384 (χάριν ευκολίας). To contention ratio είναι 1/24. Μέχρις εδώ καλά; Ας βάλουμε ένα QoS, που να λέει ο κάθε χρήστης να μπορεί να στείλει απεριόριστο αριθμό πακέτω (καμμιά φραγή). Σε συνθήλκε συμφόρησης τι γίνεται; Επειδή τα UDP δεν είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενα, θα πρέπει να ορίσουμε ότι σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης θα πρέπει ένα ποσοστό του BW να το παίρνει το UDP και όχι το TCP (βλέπε το σχετικό νήμα με QoS). Ετσι ας βάλουμε πχ το μισό (δίκαιο). Δηλαδή τα 256 Κbps δεσμευμένα για το UDP. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Πολύ απλά, σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης θα μπορούν το πολύ 10 χρήστες να κάνουν χρήση VoIP (10 κανάλια φωνής). Στο μεταξύ για όλους (και τους 10 που μιλαν) το διαθέσιμο bw των 256Kbps θα αντιστοιχεί σε 254 /32 = 8Kbps στον καθένα!!!! Καταλαβαίνεις λίγο λοιπόν τι γίνεται; Αντί να φωνάζεις, έχεις κάνει κάποιους υπολογισμούς να δείς πως παίζει; Καταλαβαίνεις ότι το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης, γιαυτό και εμφανίζεται τώρα τελευταία και στις 512 και στις 1024; 
> 
> Οσο για τον αυτοπεριορισμό, δεν είναι λύση. Πρώτα απο όλα, ποιός μου λέει ότι όλοι αυτοπεριορίζονται; Το σωστό θα ήταν να μπεί φραγή πχ 10 - 15 ΓΒ για τις 384. Αυτό το μέγεθος είναι ικανοποιητικό ώστε να έχεις (στατιστικά πάντα) με όριο τα 15ΓΒ θα έχεις φουλ ταχύτητα για περίπου 90 ώρες το μήνα (τόσο αντιστοιχεί). Μόνο οι χρήστες 24/7 που τρέχουν μουλάρια θα έχουν πρόβλημα. Και δεν κατεβάζουμε πεντακόσια linux iso το μήνα για να μου πείτε ότι θα έχετε πρόβλημα.
> ...


Αναλύεις και δικαιολογείς ένα πρόβλημα (*πολιτική του ΟΤΕ* στην πραγματικότητα) το οποίο σε όλες τις χώρες του εξωτερικού *δεν υφίσταται*, παρά μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Μήπως λοιπόν στο εξωτερικό έχουν 1 προς 1 τις ADSL τους; Η μήπως εκεί δεν χρησιμοποιούν μουλάρια, να πέσω κάτω *να γελάω μέχρι δακρύων*; Σε πληροφορώ ότι και στο εξωτερικό τα μουλάρια δουλεύουν φουλ 25 ώρες το 24ωρο και επίσης κανείς δεν έχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με REAL TIME εφαρμογές (π.χ. online gaming, voice, video conference κλπ). Συγνώμη αλλά δεν πρόκειται να δεχτώ καμία δικαιολογία για την κατάσταση αυτή, σίγουρα οι ADSL δεν είναι μισωθμένες αλλά να είναι και χειρότερες από ISDN και ακόμη από PSTN;

Το παραπάνω παράδειγμα *καταρίπτει αυτομάτως* όποια δικαιολογία υπερ του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## gatoulas

Παραβλέπεις όμως ότι στο εξωτερικό άλλες είναι οι υποδομές.

----------


## sdikr

> Αναλύεις και δικαιολογείς ένα πρόβλημα (*πολιτική του ΟΤΕ* στην πραγματικότητα) το οποίο σε όλες τις χώρες του εξωτερικού *δεν υφίσταται*, παρά μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Μήπως λοιπόν στο εξωτερικό έχουν 1 προς 1 τις ADSL τους; Η μήπως εκεί δεν χρησιμοποιούν μουλάρια, να πέσω κάτω *να γελάω μέχρι δακρύων*; Σε πληροφορώ ότι και στο εξωτερικό τα μουλάρια δουλεύουν φουλ 25 ώρες το 24ωρο και επίσης κανείς δεν έχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με REAL TIME εφαρμογές (π.χ. online gaming, voice, video conference κλπ). Συγνώμη αλλά δεν πρόκειται να δεχτώ καμία δικαιολογία για την κατάσταση αυτή, σίγουρα οι ADSL δεν είναι μισωθμένες αλλά να είναι και χειρότερες από ISDN και ακόμη από PSTN;
> 
> Το παραπάνω παράδειγμα *καταρίπτει αυτομάτως* όποια δικαιολογία υπερ του ΟΤΕ.


Στην Αγγλιά   υπάρχει και εκει 1:50  (μιλάμε πάντα σε συγκρισή με τον εκει ότε και όχι εναλακτικούς με llu)  υπάρχει και όριο στο τι θα κατεβάσεις.

Ακόμα στην Αγγλία έχουν σαν entry level το 1mbps, 2mbps    οπότε ακόμα και σε περίπτωση συμφώρησης  υπάρχει bw  να δώσει.

----------


## NeK

*Ακριβώς.* Με Ratio 1:50 παντού σε όλες τις χώρες, ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο *μόνος* που σέρνεται σε αυτό το σημείο... Πως γίνεται αυτό; Για πείτε μου βρε παληκάρια γιατί δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.

Και αυτό ισχύει για την Αγγλία θέλετε μήπως να μιλήσουμε για πιο κοντινές μας χώρες;

----------


## sdikr

> *Ακριβώς.* Με Ratio 1:50 παντού σε όλες τις χώρες, ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο *μόνος* που σέρνεται σε αυτό το σημείο... Πως γίνεται αυτό; Για πείτε μου βρε παληκάρια γιατί δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.
> 
> Και αυτό ισχύει για την Αγγλία θέλετε μήπως να μιλήσουμε για πιο κοντινές μας χώρες;


Γιατί στην αγγλία αν εχεις 2mbps  και κατεβάζεις με 1300kbps  δεν σου φαίνεται το πρόβλημα,  όπως φαίνεται εδώ που κατεβάζεις με 10kbps

Είπα οτι έχουν όριο τα 40GB  ;

----------


## pinkisntwell

Πιστεύω ότι μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει επίτηδες... Είναι η μόνη λογική εξήγηση... Τόση ασχετίλα και ανοργανωσιά δε δικαιολογείται αλλιώς.

----------


## Jojos170304

@ hwoarang κ σε όποιον άλλο θέλει το πρόγραμμα: δείτε το link από ποστ #20 του trojy (στην υπογραφή του).

----------


## Jojos170304

@ anon: Επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι δεν θεωρώ κατάχρηση ή κακή χρήση της σύνδεσης που έχω χρυσοπληρώσει να την έχω ανοικτή 24/7 για να κατεβάζω. Αλλά για να κάνω surf συγχρόνως πρέπει ή να έχω το ακατανόμαστο μπάρμπα ή να μπαίνω από μία εφεδρική dial up που έχω με ΤΕΕ!!!!!!

@ anon again: Επέτρεψε μου να σου πω το εξής: Η τεχνική ανάλυση που γίνεται σε αυτό το forum είναι σημαντικότατη διότι δίνει το έρισμα κ σε εμάς που δεν έχουμε άμεση σχέση με αυτό το πεδίο της τεχνολογίας κ έχουμε το δίκτυο σαν εργαλείο δουλειάς, αλλά κ σαν χόμπυ (γιατί όχι) να μάθουμε λίγο τι παίζει! Αλλά δεν πρέπει να μένουμε εδώ ούτε να χανόμαστε σε δαιδαλώσεις διαδρομές όπου θα διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα και θα καταπίνουμε την κάμηλο. 

Κ για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός θα σου πω το εξής: 

Πας στη λαϊκή της γειτονιάς σου κ αγοράζεις δέκα κιλά πατάτες. Στα ζυγίζει ο μανάβης, ΟΚ δεν περιμένεις να είναι κ 10,0000 Kg λες δικαιολογούνται απώλειες λόγω ζυγού. Πας λοιπόν σπίτι σου, όπου από τρέλα σου έχεις ένα ζυγό διακριβωμένο στο τέταρτο δεκαδικό με διακριτική ικανότητα εκατοστού του γραμμαρίου κ βλέπεις ότι στην πραγματικότητα αγόρασες 9,9990 kg (Λέμε τώρα!!!) Tι συμπεραίνεις?

Κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη όλα ΟΚ. Που να ξέρει ο μαναβάκος από διακριβώσεις, διακριτικές ικανότητες κ υψηλές μηχανολογικές έννοιες? (όπου μαναβάκος βάζε πΟΤΕ).

Αν όμως πας σπίτι κ ζυγίσεις 4 kg τότε τι θα πεις?

Θα πεις μάλλον δείχνω μ@μ@κας κ αμέσως αφού κοιταχθείς κ στον καθρέπτη για επιβεβαίωση, ο συμπαθής κ ολίγον άσχετος με τα ζύγια μαναβάκος θα μετατραπεί στη συνείδηση σου σε απατεώνα ολκής!!!!

Το ζήτημα είναι πως θα αποδείξεις εσύ ότι αυτός είναι απατεώνας κ όχι ο συμπαθής μαναβάκος άσχετος με τα ζύγια!!!

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.

Πριν αρχίσει ο πόλεμος καλό είναι να μην πετάμε μόνοι μας τα όπλα μας. Κ ναι κ μηνύσεις να γίνουν κ αγωγές γιατί όσο καλύτερα είμαστε οπλισμένοι τόσο μεγαλύτερα ατού έχουμε στο τραπέζι των διαπραγματεύσεων. Κ όχι ένας ένας αλλά όλοι μαζί για να μας πάρουν σοβαρά.

Ταπεινή προσωπική άποψη περί διαπραγματεύσεων!!!!

----------


## dkounal

> @ hwoarang κ σε όποιον άλλο θέλει το πρόγραμμα: δείτε το link από ποστ #20 του trojy (στην υπογραφή του).


To προγραμμα που έχει ο trojy είναι η έκδοση 1.0 αυτού που υπάρχει στην υπογραφή μου. Σε συμφέρει η εκδοση 1.11 χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το Ping καθώς μπορείς να κάνεις copy-paste τα αποτελέσματα

@anon και λοιποί
Να είμαι εικρινής. Κάνενας σας δεν μπορεί να πεί ότι σας κοροϊδεψε ο ΟΤΕ γιατί η ADSL 384 σας κατεβάζει με 20KBytes/sec ή λιγότερο. Είναι στη λογική που έχει φτιαχτεί η ADSL γι αυτό είναι και ασύμμετρη και είναι στο μόνο το οποιο ο anon και λοιποί έχουν δίκιο. Για αυτό για σκεφτείτε λίγο πιο ψυχραιμα...
Το άδικο και θα επιμένω σε αυτό, γιατι αυτό ειναι η απάτη είναι ότι οι ρυθμίσεις που έχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ δεν κάνουν QoS σε επίπεδο bandwidth αλλά σε επίπεδο πακέτων. Και ταυτόχρονα διαφημίζει υπηρεσίες που δεν τρέχουν με τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στις περισσότερες ADSL (Διατηρώ μια επιφύλαξη μήπως αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο σε Siemens2 DSLAM για κάποιο λόγο). 

Anon, πες μου σε παρακαλώ ένα κίνητρο, να καθισω να το γράψω το QoS script. Για να σου αποδείξω ότι μπορώ; Το Μάρτη του 2005 κάθισα και διάβασα αρκετα και έφτιαξα ένα καλό QoS σε Linux με κάμποσα patches στον kernel (καθώς αυτά που ευρισκα ήταν λίγο χάλια) που δούλευε σε δοκιμή σε τοπικό δίκτυο, δεν δούλευε όμως με τίποτα στην ADSL μου (άλλαζα την MTU με 30πακέτα/sec ληψη, που να το ήξερα τότε). Ήταν γ@μημ3να πολύπλοκο αλλά δούλευε όπως το ήθελα και έτρεχε μουλάρι μαζί με voip τζάμι. Εάν έχεις κανένα στον ΟΤΕ να με προσλάβει να τους το διορθώσω και να έχουν και τα μηχανήματα τους την ισχύ να κάνουν αυτά που θέλω, είναι ένα καλό κίνητρο, δουλεύω και τζάμπα για αυτό το θέμα καθώς για όλα υπάρχει λύση. Μέχρι τότε προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις πιο είναι το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε και προσωπικά να στο πω σταράτα: Βαρέθηκα να στο εξηγώ, εάν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα.

----------


## BlindG

Νεκτάριος: ΒΑΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ  :Mad:  :Mad: 
ΚΑΜΙΑ δικαιολογία για τις ΑΘΛΙΕΣ υπηρεσίες  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Όσο και να θέλει κανείς να τον δικαιολογήσει τον ΟΤΕ, στα 384, έπρεπε κάποιος να κατεβάζει με 48κ. 40(41) είναι το δυνατότερο που έχω ακούσει. 35 είναι ανεκτό, άνευ παραπόνων. 30 είναι εκεί που πρέπει να ξυπνάμε. 25 είναι το ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ όριο επιήκειας και αυτό ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν είναι όλη μέρα. Οτιδήποτε πιο κάτω είναι ΚΑΤΩ από το 50% απόδοσης της γραμμής και ΔΕΝ καταλαβαίνω ΓΙΑΤΙ θα πρέπει να γίνεται ανεκτό!

Άν κάποιος αγοράσει ένα DVD player (φέτα) και στην τηλεόρασή του απεικονίζει μόνο 32.000 χρώματα θα πείτε οτι είναι οκ? Αν πάρετε έναν επεξεργαστή που σας λένε ότι τρέχει στα 3G ενώ τρέχει στα 2(Μη μου πει κανείς εξυπνάκιας για την AMD, όλοι ξέρουμε πως ονομάζει τους επεξεργαστές), θα πείτε οτι φταίει το ψυγείο του? Άμα σας πουλήσουν μια μνήμη των 512MB από τα οποία 20MB είναι καμμένα, θα πείτε "οκ, θα χρησιμοποιήσω τα υπόλοιπα"?????

Δεν νομίζω. Τότε γιατί μα ΓΙΑΤΙ δέχεστε ως δεδομένη, την κατάσταση που ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να επιβάλει ως δεδομένη? Έχω δει και γραμμές έξω αλλά πουθενά τέτοιο χαμηλό ποσοστό απόδοσης...

----------


## sdikr

> Νεκτάριος: ΒΑΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ 
> ΚΑΜΙΑ δικαιολογία για τις ΑΘΛΙΕΣ υπηρεσίες 
> Όσο και να θέλει κανείς να τον δικαιολογήσει τον ΟΤΕ, στα 384, έπρεπε κάποιος να κατεβάζει με 48κ. 40(41) είναι το δυνατότερο που έχω ακούσει. 35 είναι ανεκτό, άνευ παραπόνων. 30 είναι εκεί που πρέπει να ξυπνάμε. 25 είναι το ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ όριο επιήκειας και αυτό ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν είναι όλη μέρα. Οτιδήποτε πιο κάτω είναι ΚΑΤΩ από το 50% απόδοσης της γραμμής και ΔΕΝ καταλαβαίνω ΓΙΑΤΙ θα πρέπει να γίνεται ανεκτό!
> 
> Άν κάποιος αγοράσει ένα DVD player (φέτα) και στην τηλεόρασή του απεικονίζει μόνο 32.000 χρώματα θα πείτε οτι είναι οκ? Αν πάρετε έναν επεξεργαστή που σας λένε ότι τρέχει στα 3G ενώ τρέχει στα 2(Μη μου πει κανείς εξυπνάκιας για την AMD, όλοι ξέρουμε πως ονομάζει τους επεξεργαστές), θα πείτε οτι φταίει το ψυγείο του? Άμα σας πουλήσουν μια μνήμη των 512MB από τα οποία 20MB είναι καμμένα, θα πείτε "οκ, θα χρησιμοποιήσω τα υπόλοιπα"?????
> 
> Δεν νομίζω. Τότε γιατί μα ΓΙΑΤΙ δέχεστε ως δεδομένη, την κατάσταση που ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να επιβάλει ως δεδομένη? Έχω δει και γραμμές έξω αλλά πουθενά τέτοιο χαμηλό ποσοστό απόδοσης...


Κάπου τα μπερδέυεις,  το dvd στην τηλεόραση είναι σαν το μισθωμένο στο Internet

η τεχνολογιά adsl  είναι shared  το ίδιο και το τηλεφωνικό δικτύο, το ίδιο και της κινητής.

καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο

----------


## BlindG

Αν λοιπόν είναι μοιρασμένη τεχνολογία, να αυξήσει το pool της μοιρασιάς!!! Απλό δεν είναι ????

Όσο για το dvd, μιλούσα για τις δυνατότητές του και όχι κάτι σε σχέση με την τηλεόραση, η οποία παίζει μόνο το ρόλο της απεικόνισης και τίποτε άλλο! (ας λάβουμε παρακαλώ υπ'όψιν μας οτι τουλάχιστον η συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση του παραδείγματος, έχει τη δυνατότητα απεικόνεισης "ture colour"  :Razz: )

----------


## dkounal

> ΚΑΜΙΑ δικαιολογία για τις ΑΘΛΙΕΣ υπηρεσίες 
> Όσο και να θέλει κανείς να τον δικαιολογήσει τον ΟΤΕ, στα 384, έπρεπε κάποιος να κατεβάζει με 48κ. 40(41) είναι το δυνατότερο που έχω ακούσει. 35 είναι ανεκτό, άνευ παραπόνων. 30 είναι εκεί που πρέπει να ξυπνάμε. 25 είναι το ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ όριο επιήκειας και αυτό ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν είναι όλη μέρα. Οτιδήποτε πιο κάτω είναι ΚΑΤΩ από το 50% απόδοσης της γραμμής και ΔΕΝ καταλαβαίνω ΓΙΑΤΙ θα πρέπει να γίνεται ανεκτό!


Έχω απογοητευετεί τελειώς..... :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  
Από την μια ύπάρχουν αυτοί που θεωρούν τελειώς φυσικό να δουλευει μόνο με packet QoS  και ας πουλάνε bandwidth QoS και από την άλλη αυτοί που έχουν κάνει την ADSL μισθωμένη.... Κανένας που να σκέφτεται λογικά και να καταλαβαίνει το πρόβλημα υπάρχει;;;; :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

Πριν βιαστήτε να πάτε είτε στη μια είτε στην άλλη πλευρά δείτε τα παρακάτω:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...208#post445208
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...811#post446811
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...911#post446911

Προσπαθώ αυτές τις μέρες να τελειώσω την έκδοση 1.5 του tester που θα στηρίζεται σε μέτρηση από server και θα αρχίσει να συλλέγει χρήστες με πρόβλημα για να κάνουμε μια διαμαρτυρία και όλο καθένας λέει τα δικά του.... Ποτέ δεν θα την τελειώσω...

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω απογοητευετεί τελειώς.....   
> Από την μια ύπάρχουν αυτοί που θεωρούν τελειώς φυσικό να δουλευει μόνο με packet QoS  και ας πουλάνε bandwidth QoS και από την άλλη αυτοί που έχουν κάνει την ADSL μισθωμένη.... Κανένας που να σκέφτεται λογικά και να καταλαβαίνει το πρόβλημα υπάρχει;;;;   
> 
> Πριν βιαστήτε να πάτε είτε στη μια είτε στην άλλη πλευρά δείτε τα παρακάτω:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...208#post445208
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...811#post446811
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...911#post446911
> 
> Προσπαθώ αυτές τις μέρες να τελειώσω την έκδοση 1.5 του tester που θα στηρίζεται σε μέτρηση από server και θα αρχίσει να συλλέγει χρήστες με πρόβλημα για να κάνουμε μια διαμαρτυρία και όλο καθένας λέει τα δικά του.... Ποτέ δεν θα την τελειώσω...


Ναι τα είπαμε τα ξαναείπαμε και θα τα ξαναπούμε,   ο Οτε για να δώσει το adsl  έχει το ratio    ασχέτα αν εσύ ή εγω δεν το θέλω  είναι κομάτι της υπηρεσίας adsl,   
Αυτό δεν αλλάζει,  άλλα πράγματα πρέπει να αλλάξουνε (τιμές, ταχυτήτες entry level)







> Αν λοιπόν είναι μοιρασμένη τεχνολογία, να αυξήσει το pool της μοιρασιάς!!! Απλό δεν είναι ????
> 
> Όσο για το dvd, μιλούσα για τις δυνατότητές του και όχι κάτι σε σχέση με την τηλεόραση, η οποία παίζει μόνο το ρόλο της απεικόνισης και τίποτε άλλο! (ας λάβουμε παρακαλώ υπ'όψιν μας οτι τουλάχιστον η συγκεκριμένη τηλεόραση του παραδείγματος, έχει τη δυνατότητα απεικόνεισης "ture colour" )


Εσυ αν είσουν Οτε τι θα έδινες;

1:1  ή 1:χχ  ;

καμία σχέση πάλι το dvd  ή τηλεόραση, ο καναπές κλπ  με το adsl

----------


## dkounal

> Ναι τα είπαμε τα ξαναείπαμε και θα τα ξαναπούμε,   ο Οτε για να δώσει το adsl  έχει το ratio    ασχέτα αν εσύ ή εγω δεν το θέλω  είναι κομάτι της υπηρεσίας adsl,   
> Αυτό δεν αλλάζει,  άλλα πράγματα πρέπει να αλλάξουνε (τιμές, ταχυτήτες entry level)


Να υποθέσω ότι το να κάνει packet limiting αντι bandwidth limiting είναι φυσικό και δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει κατά τη γνώμη σου;;;;

----------


## anon

> Αναλύεις και δικαιολογείς ένα πρόβλημα (*πολιτική του ΟΤΕ* στην πραγματικότητα) το οποίο σε όλες τις χώρες του εξωτερικού *δεν υφίσταται*, παρά μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Μήπως λοιπόν στο εξωτερικό έχουν 1 προς 1 τις ADSL τους; Η μήπως εκεί δεν χρησιμοποιούν μουλάρια, να πέσω κάτω *να γελάω μέχρι δακρύων*; Σε πληροφορώ ότι και στο εξωτερικό τα μουλάρια δουλεύουν φουλ 25 ώρες το 24ωρο και επίσης κανείς δεν έχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με REAL TIME εφαρμογές (π.χ. online gaming, voice, video conference κλπ). Συγνώμη αλλά δεν πρόκειται να δεχτώ καμία δικαιολογία για την κατάσταση αυτή, σίγουρα οι ADSL δεν είναι μισωθμένες αλλά να είναι και χειρότερες από ISDN και ακόμη από PSTN;
> 
> Το παραπάνω παράδειγμα *καταρίπτει αυτομάτως* όποια δικαιολογία υπερ του ΟΤΕ.


Παραβλέπεις ένα πράγμα. Πόσες είναι οι συνδέσεις ADSL στο εξωτερικό (ποσοστό). Συνέχεια γίνονται αναφορές πόσο πίσω είμαστε στην κάλυψη της ευρυζωνικότητας. Εσυ τι λές, αν ξαφνικά γίνει κάτι και μπούν πχ όλοι οι χρήστες PSTN σε ADSL θα αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των heavy users? Απειροελάχιστα. Ομως ο πχ διπλασιασμός - τριπλασιασμός των ενεργών θυρών ADSL χωρίς αύξηση τω heavy users έχει σημαντικό αντίκτυπο στην ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας.Γιαυτό επιμένω ότι είναι θέμα τιμών, και διαθέσιμων χωρητικοτήτων. Αλλο να παίζεις με 384/512/1024 και άλλο με 8Mbps/16Mbps/24Mbps.

dkounal: Ειναι κουραστικό να τα ξαναγράφω γιαυτό θα σε παραπέμψω στα προηγούμενα μυνήματα σήμερα και χθές στο νήμα, για να διαβάσεις ότι και bw και packet limiting να κάνει ή οτιδήποτε φανταστικό σχέδιο QoS να κάνει, κάποιοι θα την πληρώνουν!!!! Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν υπάρχει κορεσμός. Οτα μπουκώνει η γραμμή, πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο κάποια πακέτα να παίρνουν προτεραιότητα έναντι άλλων. Οτι QoS και να κάνεις κάποιοι θα την πληρώνουν. Αλλιώς πρέπει να έχεις 1/1 σύνδεση. Εκανα και παράδειγμα με κανάλια φωνής VoIP . Υπάρχει μεγάλο documentation σχετικά με το θεμα του QoS και ειδικά με ταυτόχρονη χρηση φωνής VoIP, ειδικά στην Cisco. 

Νεκτάριος: Λυπάμαι που παίρνεις μια θέση, που ως site owner, δίνει βάρος στην άλλη άποψη, που όμως είναι λάθος. Αν διάβασες τα υπόλοιπα μυνήματα μου, αυτό που λέω είναι ότι πρέπει να πέσουν οι τιμές, να αλλάξουν οι ταχύτητες πχ entry level ταχύτητα δεν μπορεί να είναι η 384, θαπρεπε να είναι τουλάχιστον 1 Mbps. Αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο.

Jojos170304: Το παράδειγμά σου με τις πατάτες είναι τελείως άστοχο. Ως παράδειγμα για τις ADSL θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι πάτε μια παρέα σε πιτσαρία και παραγγέλνετε πίτσες. Και είναι κάποιος (ένας δυο μόνο ) απο την μεγάλη παρέα σας, που περιδρομιάζουν όλες τις πίτσες και σας αφήνουν να φάτε ένα κομματάκι μόνο, ενώ πληρώνετε όλοι εξίσου. Αυτό συμβαίνει με τις ADSL αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## BlindG

dkounal: Καλά, μη βαράς  :Vava:   :Vava:  

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...208#post445208 
Άψογη εξήγηση και διαφωτιστικότατη :Worthy:  

Το θέμα όμως είναι οτι εγώ στη Ν.Σμύρνη, έχω εγκαταλείψει προ καιρού τα voip προγράμματα γιατί όπως εξηγείς είναι χάλια η κατάσταση. Όταν μιλάω για ΧΑΛΙΑ υπηρεσίες αναφέρομαι στο κατέβασμα ενός Service Pack από τη Microsoft με 23k/s.

----------


## golity

Από ότι κατάλαβα το ADSL λειτουργεί με έναν τρόπο διαμοιρασμού του bandwith στους χρήστες, αυτό όμως που βγαίνει σαν αίσθηση σε εμένα από τα παραπάνω, είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δικαιολογείται για τα προβλήματα στην voip και στο online gaming και ότι για αυτό φταίνε οι χρήστες που μπαίνουν όλοι μαζί, κατεβάζουν αβέρτα και "σαμποτάρουν" όλους τους άλλους. 

Γιατί τότε σε όλες τις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις παραπάνω υπηρεσίες; Eκεί υπάρχουν "χειρότεροι" heavy users με δέσμευσή bandwith της τάξης των Mbps  και όχι των Kbps που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα!!! Άρα για το πρόβλημα ο μόνος υπεύθυνος είναι ο ΟΤΕ και κανένας άλλος και αν δεν αναβαθμίσει το δίκτυο και δεν διορθώσει τις "κατά λάθος" ρυθμίσεις με τον περιορισμό των πακέτων, δεν πρόκειτε να δούμε πότε μια άσπρη μέρα! Βέβαια εκτός από το προηγούμενο θα πρέπει να μειώσει τις αναθεματισμένες εξωφρενικές τιμές στα πάγιά του, γιατί αλλιώς θα "στριμωχτούμε" όλοι στις 384 και 512... και ξέρετε τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει αυτό!!! Μάλλον ήδη βλέπουμε τα προβλήματα που έχουν δημιουργηθεί!

----------


## dkounal

> dkounal: Ειναι κουραστικό να τα ξαναγράφω γιαυτό θα σε παραπέμψω στα προηγούμενα μυνήματα σήμερα και χθές στο νήμα, για να διαβάσεις ότι και bw και packet limiting να κάνει ή οτιδήποτε φανταστικό σχέδιο QoS να κάνει, κάποιοι θα την πληρώνουν!!!! Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν υπάρχει κορεσμός. Οτα μπουκώνει η γραμμή, πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο κάποια πακέτα να παίρνουν προτεραιότητα έναντι άλλων. Οτι QoS και να κάνεις κάποιοι θα την πληρώνουν. Αλλιώς πρέπει να έχεις 1/1 σύνδεση. Εκανα και παράδειγμα με κανάλια φωνής VoIP . Υπάρχει μεγάλο documentation σχετικά με το θεμα του QoS και ειδικά με ταυτόχρονη χρηση φωνής VoIP, ειδικά στην Cisco.


1) Κάποιοι την πληρώνουν πάντα. Μαζί σου σε αυτό, και σύμφωνα με την σύμβαση, πρέπει να την πληρώνουν όλοι και όχι αυτοί που ο μόνος καημός τους είναι το http/ftp downloading να παρασιτούν έναντι των άλλων.
2) Πρέπει να υπάρχει φτηνό Internet. Μαζί σου και σε αυτό, μονο που αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την φύση του προβληματος μας, απλά κουκουλώνει το πρόβλημα που κουβεντιάζουμε ώστε να το έχουν λίγοι όπως πριν το Σεπτέμβρη. (Αλήθεια γιατί τώρα που φτήνηναν οι τιμές το πρόβλημα έγινε χειρότερο; Δεν αυξήθηκαν οι light users από το Σεπτέμβρη που φτηνηναν οι τιμές :Wink: 
3) Πρέπει η entry ADSL να είναι τα 1024. Μαζί σου και σε αυτό, ίσχυει ότι και για το (2) για το πρόβλημα μας αλλά τότε τι θα γίνει στο ratio θα πάμε στο 1:105;;;  Γιατι η αναγωγή του 1:40 στα 384 στα 1024 τόσο δεν δίνει; Τα μηχανήματα τώρα τα αγοράζει και τα εγκαθιστά ο ΟΤΕ, η διαφορά είναι 1 click... Aς το κάνει. Αλλά εάν βάλει την 1024 με 1:40 τότε το ίδιο bandwidth δεν του κοστίζει να δώσεις τις 384 με 1:15 σήμερα; Ίδια αναλογία είναι σε bandwidth. Εκτός εάν πολλαπλασιάσει τις τιμές....

Προσπαθώ με κάθε τρόπο να καταλάβω τη λογική σου και όσο κάπου σκοντάφτω...




> Από ότι κατάλαβα το ADSL λειτουργεί με έναν τρόπο διαμοιρασμού του bandwith στους χρήστες, αυτό όμως που βγαίνει σαν αίσθηση σε εμένα από τα παραπάνω, είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δικαιολογείται για τα προβλήματα στην voip και στο online gaming και ότι για αυτό φταίνε οι χρήστες που μπαίνουν όλοι μαζί, κατεβάζουν αβέρτα και "σαμποτάρουν" όλους τους άλλους.


Μαζί σου εάν το QoS γινόταν σε επίπεδο bandwidth και όχι σε επίπεδο πακέτων (όπως κουβεντιάζουμε ότι γίνεται εδώ) ή η προώθηση της υπηρεσίας ήταν μόνο για web/ftp downloading

----------


## gatoulas

Για ποιό shaping σε επίπεδο bandwidth λέτε τώρα; Το bandwidth είναι standard. Δηλαδή πως να μειωνόταν; Απο κεί και πέρα πρέπει βρίσκονται άλλοι τρόποι  :Whistling:

----------


## dkounal

> Για ποιό shaping σε επίπεδο bandwidth λέτε τώρα; Το bandwidth είναι standard. Δηλαδή πως να μειωνόταν;


 Βάση σύμβασης δικαιώς εξ ίσου σε όλους, δια του droping...  :Cool:  O anon το έχει εξηγησει καλά... 
Επι τη ευκαιρία, βλεπω τη Σαλόνικα να δίνει το παρόν στο thread.....

----------


## yiapap

> 1) Κάποιοι την πληρώνουν πάντα. Μαζί σου σε αυτό, και σύμφωνα με την σύμβαση, πρέπει να την πληρώνουν όλοι και όχι αυτοί που ο μόνος καημός τους είναι το http/ftp downloading να παρασιτούν έναντι των άλλων
> ...
> Μαζί σου εάν το QoS γινόταν σε επίπεδο bandwidth και όχι σε επίπεδο πακέτων (όπως κουβεντιάζουμε ότι γίνεται εδώ) ή η προώθηση της υπηρεσίας ήταν μόνο για web/ftp downloading


Ρε ΑΝΤΕ από δω που παρασιτούμε ΕΜΕΙΣ που κάνουμε σοβαρή χρήση της σύνδεσής μας!!!
Έλεοc πια!
Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε!!!!
dkounal, τόση ώρα προσπαθώ να σε δικαιολογήσω και να σου εξηγήσω μαζί με τον anon γιατί αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ έχει εξήγηση (ΟΧΙ δίκαιο, απλά πως εξηγείται).

Για πες μου φίλε μου το ποσοστό των μικρών πακέτων που αποτελεί το Voip... ή το gaming... Γιατί μου φαίνεται κοροϊδευόμαστε!
Όλος ο φόρτος του ΟΤΕ (σχεδόν) είναι τα παράνομα κατεβάσματα των p2p. Οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή του τρόπου του QoS ουσιαστικά αβαντάρει τους παράνομους users (edit: την παράνομη χρήση) έναντι των υπολοίπων που θέλουν και πληρώνουν μια αξιοπρεπή σύνδεση.

----------


## dkounal

> Ρε ΑΝΤΕ από δω που παρασιτούμε ΕΜΕΙΣ που κάνουμε σοβαρή χρήση της σύνδεσής μας!!!
> Έλεοc πια!
> Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε!!!!
> dkounal, τόση ώρα προσπαθώ να σε δικαιολογήσω και να σου εξηγήσω μαζί με τον anon γιατί αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ έχει εξήγηση (ΟΧΙ δίκαιο, απλά πως εξηγείται).
> 
> Για πες μου φίλε μου το ποσοστό των μικρών πακέτων που αποτελεί το Voip... ή το gaming... Γιατί μου φαίνεται κοροϊδευόμαστε!
> Όλος ο φόρτος του ΟΤΕ (σχεδόν) είναι τα παράνομα κατεβάσματα των p2p. Οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή του τρόπου του QoS ουσιαστικά αβαντάρει τους παράνομους users (edit: την παράνομη χρήση) έναντι των υπολοίπων που θέλουν και πληρώνουν μια αξιοπρεπή σύνδεση.


Να το πω λοιπόν όμορφα εκλαϊκευμένα να το καταλάβουν όλοι:
Με το υπάρχον QoS, σε φόρτο γραμμής ευνοούνται οι εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα (πχ http/ftp downloading, mail retrieving, p2p (ρυθμισμένα σε λίγα connections και μεγάλο μέγεθος πακέτου), και ότι άλλο χρησιμοποιεί μεγάλα πακέτα) 
Με το υπάρχον QoS, σε φόρτο γραμμής καταπνίγονται οι εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα (πχ παιχνίδια & voip σε μεγάλο βαθμό, irc & υψηλής ποιότητας Ιντερνετικοί σταθμοί, SSh & telnet σε μικρό βαθμό, και φυσικά p2p ρυθμισμένα σε πολλαπλά connections με πολλά μικρά πακέτα)

Αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ έχει εξήγηση, όχι νόμιμη όμως. Και η παρούσα κατάσταση τον συμφέρει όχι γιατί κόβει τα p2p (κόβει μόνο αυτούς που δεν ξέρουν να τα ρυθμίσουν) αλλά γιατί του κοστίζει και κάτι λιγότερο σε μηχανήματα που κάνουν αξιοπρεπές και σύμφωνα με την σύμβαση της ADSL QoS. 

Έτσι, έχουν τα πράγματα, λυπάμαι που δεν έχετε την δυνατότητα να το καταλάβετε.

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Για πες μου φίλε μου το ποσοστό των μικρών πακέτων που αποτελεί το Voip... ή το gaming... Γιατί μου φαίνεται κοροϊδευόμαστε!
> Όλος ο φόρτος του ΟΤΕ (σχεδόν) είναι τα παράνομα κατεβάσματα των p2p. Οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή του τρόπου του QoS ουσιαστικά αβαντάρει τους παράνομους users (edit: την παράνομη χρήση) έναντι των υπολοίπων που θέλουν και πληρώνουν μια αξιοπρεπή σύνδεση.


Η αλλαγή θα βοηθούσε τους χρήστες του Voip και του online gaming.

----------


## yiapap

> Η αλλαγή θα βοηθούσε τους χρήστες του Voip και του online gaming.


Η αλλαγή θα βοηθούσε πρωτίστως τους χρήστες p2p! Θα ήταν ΠΟΛΥ ενδιαφέρον αν κάποιος μας έδινε ένα breakdown του φόρτου ανά υπήρεσία. Για να δούμε πόσα pps καταναλώνονται για ποια υπηρεσία!

Και σε κάθε περίπτωση αντί να συζητάμε το ΓΙΑΤΙ έχει QoS που ρίχνει σε κάποια κέντρα μερίδες χρηστών ή υπηρεσιών συζητάμε πως ίσως θα μπορούσε ο ΟΤΕ αντί να ρίχνει συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες να ρίχνει όλους τους καταναλωτές.
Συμπαθάτε με... αλλά προσωπικά δε θα με έχετε σύμμαχο.

----------


## yiapap

> Με το υπάρχον QoS, σε φόρτο γραμμής καταπνίγονται οι εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα (πχ παιχνίδια & voip σε μεγάλο βαθμό, irc & υψηλής ποιότητας Ιντερνετικοί σταθμοί, SSh & telnet σε μικρό βαθμό, και φυσικά p2p ρυθμισμένα σε πολλαπλά connections με πολλά μικρά πακέτα)


IRC? Δηλαδή έχεις πρόβλημα στο chat?
ssh/telnet? Δεν πιστεύω να το εννοείς. Κλείσε τα p2p και δουλεύει μια χαρά με τα 20pps σου
Internet Radio? Πραγματικά σου χρειάζεται;

p2p με όχι πολλαπλά connections και με μεγάλο mtu? Για πες μου κανένα παράδειγμα; Πόσοι χρήστες αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιούν;

Με το Voip συμφωνούμε. Όμως τα πακέτα σου που κάνει drop o OTE δεν οφείλονται στο ότι μια φορά την εβδομάδα κατεβάζω εγώ τα Windows update και άλλη μια κάνω emerge world στο Gentoo.

----------


## dkounal

> ... συζητάμε πως ίσως θα μπορούσε ο ΟΤΕ αντί να ρίχνει συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες να ρίχνει όλους τους καταναλωτές.
> Συμπαθάτε με... αλλά προσωπικά δε θα με έχετε σύμμαχο.


Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό... Δεν θέλουμε ίση μοιρασιά του bandwidth στους χρήστες;;;
Αυτό που για σένα είναι δουλειά για τον άλλο δεν είναι. Και το αντίστροφο.
Άσε το voip και το gaming. Γιατι εγώ όταν κάνω vnc και κουνώ με λίγο παραπάνω ταχύτητα το ποντίκι να κολλάει η σύνδεση επειδή πάτησα τα 30 πακέτα/sec. Γιατι να μην μπορώ να κάνω ένα μεγάλο κείμενο paste στο ssh? Επειδή αυτό δεν είναι δουλειά δική σου; Επειδή εσύ δεν ακους ιντερνετικό radio, δεν χρειάζεται; έχεις ανοίξει ποτέ 5 κανάλια με πολλούς χρήστες σε Irc ενώ κάνεις κάτι άλλο; Και ίσως θα ήταν καλό να αρχίσουν όλοι να ρυθμίζουν τα p2p να δούμε τη γλύκα... Και κατά κύριο λόγο δεν χρησιμοποιοω σχεδόν καθόλου p2p...
Από πότε δικαιολογούμε την παρανομία του ΟΤΕ, την εξαπάτηση των καταναλωτών και αυτο-δικαιολογούμε το αδικαιολόγητο κατά την πάρτη μας;;;;
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## yiapap

> Από πότε δικαιολογούμε την παρανομία του ΟΤΕ, την εξαπάτηση των καταναλωτών και αυτο-δικαιολογούμε το αδικαιολόγητο κατά την πάρτη μας;;;;


Από τότε που αρχίσαμε να δικαιολογούμε το ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ λόγο συμφόρησης που εφαρμόζει ο ΟΤΕ και ο καθένας dkounal/yiapap αρχίζει να ψάχνει μεθόδους QoS που να κάνουν πιο εύκολη τη δουλειά του!

ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ;
 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## dkounal

> Από τότε που αρχίσαμε να δικαιολογούμε το ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ λόγο συμφόρησης που εφαρμόζει ο ΟΤΕ και ο καθένας dkounal/yiapap αρχίζει να ψάχνει μεθόδους QoS που να κάνουν πιο εύκολη τη δουλειά του!
> 
> ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ;


Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εγώ ζητώ ίση μεταχείρηση σε επίπεδο bandwidth και ΟΧΙ να ευνοήσει τα μικρά πακέτα ενώ εσύ ζητάς ευνοική μεταχείρηση για ομάδα χρήστών που ανήκεις μάλλον και εσύ. :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yiapap

> Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εγώ ζητώ ίση μεταχείρηση σε επίπεδο bandwidth και ΟΧΙ να ευνοήσει τα μικρά πακέτα ενώ εσύ ζητάς ευνοική μεταχείρηση για ομάδα χρήστών που ανήκεις μάλλον και εσύ.


Μπα...
Συνεχίζεις να μην καταλαβαίνεις...

Εγώ ζητώ ίση μεταχείρηση σε όλους. Εγώ δεν ξέρω ούτε pps ούτε kb/s ούτε τίποτε. Εγώ θέλω να έχω την υπηρεσία που ΑΚΡΙΒΟΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ.

Επειδή δεν την έχω ΔΕΝ κάθομαι να σκεφτώ ΠΩΣ θα μπορούσα ίσως να βοηθήσω τον αγαπημένο μου telco να ρίξει λίγο άλλες υπηρεσίες για να ανεβάσει τις δικιές μου.
ΔΕ συζητάω για άλλο QoS... ΔΕ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΩ γενικά, καθόλου για οποιοδήποτε QoS!
Το QoS και το contention ratio και οι υποβαθμισμένες υπηρεσίες υπάρχουν γιατί ο ΟΤΕ εφαρμόζει ΑΘΛΙΕΣ εμπορικές πρακτικές που στηρίζοναι στο νομοθετικό έλλειμα (βλπ. νόμος τηλεπικοινωνιών & ΕΕΤΤ) και στο πραγματικό κοινωνικό έλλειγμα (βλπ. απουσία συλλόγων, φορέων, NGOs γενικά, που θα φέρουν τα πάνω κάτω).

Σε αυτό το κλίμα σου απάντησα στον ίδιο τόνο που έχεις εδώ και μερικές σελίδες. Δε δέχομαι να διαπραγματευτώ σε καμιά περίπτωση τίποτε με κανέναν. Αν θελήσεις να προβοκάρεις το νήμα διασπώντας τους χρήστες σε χοντροπακετάδες και φτωχοπακετούληδες δε σε ακολουθώ.

[action=yiapap]over and out[/action]

----------


## dkounal

Είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος μαζί σου σε αυτά που γράφεις στο τελευταίο σου Post.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο yiapap.

----------


## Hwoarang

παιδιά εγώ είμαι στα 57 πακέτα με 512 στην Πάτρα. Τελικά μήπως είναι μερικό το πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ και όχι γενικό?

----------


## trojy

> Αν θελήσεις να προβοκάρεις το νήμα διασπώντας τους χρήστες σε χοντροπακετάδες και φτωχοπακετούληδες δε σε ακολουθώ.
> 
> ** yiapap over and out*


Όλοι οι χρήστες έχουμε υπογράψει κάποια συγκεκριμένη σύμβαση για ένα δεδομένο bandwidth. Μοίρασμα σε αυτό το επίπεδο είναι θεμιτό και νόμιμο. 
Η παρούσα πολιτική του ΟΤΕ, εκτός από άδικη είναι αντιδεολογική και παράνομη. Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί με κάποιο νόμο μπορεί να κάνει όποιες ενέργειες θεωρεί απαραίτητες για να τον αλλάξει. Από εκεί και έπειτα είναι υποχρεωμένος να τον σεβαστεί και να τον εφαρμόσει. 
Κάθε άποψη είναι σεβαστή. Μην δικαιολογείτε όμως κάτι που με δυσκολία μπορούμε να αιτιολογήσουμε. 
*Ζητώ να έχω τις υπηρεσίες και τους πόρους για τους οποίους έχω υπογράψει σύμβαση και πληρώνω  στην ώρα μου.  *

----------


## NeK

Στο παρόν θέμα υπάρχουν 2 θέσεις, θα ήθελα λοιπόν να τις αναλύσουμε και τις δύο και να εφαρμόσουμε στο τέλος, *ελλείψει* άλλων ακριβέστερων μεθόδων, την μέθοδο "Ocam's Razor" για να υποθέσουμε ποια από τις δύο στέκει πιο πολύ.

Θέση Α. 
Ο ΟΤΕ έχει ρυθμίσει *συνειδηιτά* το δίκτυό του να κάνει QoS εις βάρος ενός συγκεκριμμένου τεχνικά τύπου λειτουργίας του και με αποτέλεσμα επιβαρύνει επιλεκτικά κάποιο κοινωνικό κομμάτι έναντι των άλλων. Δυστυχώς όμως σε αυτό το κοινωνικό κομμάτι λίγο πολύ ανήκουμε όλοι και στο μέλλον θα μας αφορά όλους άμεσα (Real Time Bi-Directional Communication). Το κάνει λοιπόν αυτό γιατί όπως υσχιρίζονται μερικοί, αυτή η ομάδα χρηστών χρησιμοποιεί με τρόπο τέτοιο το δίκτυο που του προκαλεί συμφόρηση και δυσχρηστία σε όλους. 
Ο τρόπος όμως που ο ΟΤΕ έχει ρυθμίσει το QoS αυτό δημιουργεί τρισχείροτερα προβλήματα σε σχεδόν όλες τις εφαρμογές του Internet, από απλό Web surf μέχρι η πιο πολύπλοκη αμφίδρομη υπηρεσία. Αυτό στην αρχή δεν το πολύ καταλάβαιναν όλοι οι χρήστες γιατί δεν είναι άμεσα ορατό σε όσους κάνουν ΑΠΛΗ χρήση του Internet δηλαδή, λίγο web surfing, λίγο e-mail, λίγο κανά download. 
Τώρα όμως που ο κόσμος σιγά σιγά χρησιμοποιεί πιο προχωρημένες υπηρεσίες ξαφνικά ανακαλύπτει ότι η ADSL του OTE *υστερεί τα μάλα* και μόνο καλή ΔΕΝ μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και αρχίζει να φωνάζει δημιουργείται ένα νέο πρόβλημα. Ποιος φταίει γιαυτό; Ο ΟΤΕ ισχυρίζεται ότι οι "κακοί" ADSL χρήστες που κατεβάζουν με p2p δημιουργούν δυσανάλογα μεγάλο φόρτο στα dslams και γιαυτό το λόγο ο ΟΤΕ ρύθμισε το δίκτυό του να γίνεται *ΧΩΜΑ σε όλους μέχρι αηδίας* και έτσι να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι! Άρα λοιπόν ζήτω ο ΟΤΕ, ζήτω το κράτος, ζήτω και η κυβέρνηση!

Θέση Β. 
Ο ΟΤΕ πολύ απλά *τσιγγουνεύεται* το bandwidth που δίνει στα DSLAM του για λόγους *οικονομίας και κέρδους* και γιαυτό τον λόγο έχουν μπουκώσει τα DSLAMs και *σέρνονται*  οι ADSL, άσε που έτσι δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν και οι VOIP και Video υπηρεσίες των ανταγωνιστών, *σιγά λοιπόν μην το αλλάξει*!  :HaHa: 

Η πιο απλή και πεζή εξήγηση από τις δύο παραπάνω είναι η θέση 2 και αυτή  σύμφωνα με την επιστημονική θεωρία "Ocam's Razor" είναι και η *πιθανόν αληθής*. :RTFM: 

Όταν θα υπάρχουν ένα σωρό χώρες στο εξωτερικό που τόσα χρόνια τώρα λειτουργούν ADSL και τις λειτουργούν άψογα από την εποχή των 256kbit μέχρι και στην σημερινή εποχή των δεκάδων mbit θα διεψέυδει αυτόματα όλα όσα ακούγονται ως δικαιολογίες υπέρ των προβλημάτων που μαστίζει το ADSL στην χώρα μας.

Ελπίζω να έγινα αντιληπτός. Αν ακόμα πιστεύετε, και συγκεκριμένα εσύ φίλε Anon ότι _έτσι πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται μία ADSL σύνδεση_, τότε παιδιά εγώ σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά και σας παραπέμπω στους συμφορουμίτες μας να σας πουν την δική τους άποψη για την ποιότητα στην ADSL που έχουν και αν τους αρέσει ή όχι.

----------


## sdikr

Να πάμε πάλι στην BT  (ξέρω σας τα εκανά μπαούλα αλλά ειναι ο μόνος που βρήκα που να αναφέρει τα ratio, wholesale prices  etc)

Δίνει δυο υπηρεσίες
IpStream  το οποίο  είναι κανονικά Ip υπήρεσία

Datastream το οποιό περνάει πάνω απο το εκει ΑΤΜ δικτυο


1ον και κυριότερο,  δεν δίνει λιανική, παρά μονο σε παροχους
2ον δίνει ipstream για το adsl  το οποιό σημαίνει οτι μπορούν να κάνουν σωστό qos
3ον  δίνει πακέτα Home 1:50  office 1:20  και ειδικές με 1:1
4ον και σημαντικότερο,  δίνει πακέτα  με full donwload (χωρις πλαφον),  πακέτο με ογκοχρεώση και πακέτο με χρονοχρεώση τα οποιά έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά στην τιμη.

Απο εκεί και πέρα ο κάθε Isp επιλέγει το τι θέλει να πάρει

Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά,

Οχι δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι το adsl έτσι,  αλλά ποιος φταίει;
ο Isp, ο Οτε;    που να βρούμε εμείς άκρη,   ο Οτε είναι "δυστηχώς"  νομικα καλύμενος εφόσον   έχει το 1:20

οι isp  γιατί δεν αναφέρουν contention ratio;  μόνο η sparknet  έχει τα @@  να το αναφέρει στην σελίδα της

Φυσικά και δεν μου αρέσει το να μην δουλέυει η adsl γραμμη μου όταν την χρείαστω,  αλλά τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε;

Να μην ξεχάσω να αναφέρω οτι μερικοί Isp ανα τον κόσμο έχουν συσκευές  που βάζουν Limit στα p2p  γιατί άραγε;

Στην Ισπανία υπάρχει ειδικό φίλτρο στο μουλάρι ώστε να κάνει σύνδεση μονο με ισπανικές Ip  γιατί εκει ο χρήστης πληρώνει το International.


Στην Αυστραλιά έχουν πλαφον,  Στην Νορβηγία πληρώνουν ανάλογα με την απόσταση, 

**** πάντα η συγκρίση γίνεται με τον εκάστοτε πρώην δημόσιο τηλ. οργανισμό και όχι με LLU

----------


## Navigator

O OTE δεν εχει adsl Qos που γράφουν μερικοί εδώ γιατι απλά σου πουλάει λεει FAST INTERNET.Tό γράφει στη σύμβαση που υποχρεωτικά υπογράφεις μαζί του.
Μού το έχουν πεί και οι ίδιοι από το Help Desk τους "αμά κατεβαίνουν οι σελίδες  δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα FAST INTERNET πουλάμε κύριε "
Βέβαιο εδώ  πουλάνε ADSL οπως γράφουν:
www.oteshop.gr
Δηλαδή online σου πουλάνε ADSL και στή σύμβαση που έχει να κάνει και με Δικαστήρια....FAST INTERNET !

----------


## pan.nl

Τί είχες Γιάννη, τί είχα πάντα.
Εγώ απορώ, στο εξωτερικό που υπάρχει μηνιαίος περιορισμός στη διακίνηση δεδομένων, βλάκες είναι και το κάνουν? Μάλιστα θυμάμαι και το post μου το καλοκαίρι του 2004 (στην αναζήτηση γράψτε "εμπειρία καλωδιακής σύνδεσης"), που πολλοί με κράζατε επειδή, ναι μεν απολάμβανα τα ωφέλη μίας άρτιας καλωδιακής σύνδεσης, αλλά με όριο 10 GB μήνα). Λοιπόν τα δεδομένα από τότε αλλάξανε, επειδή ο παροχέας που χρησιμοποιώ, η Βελγική Telenet, δήλωσε ότι θέλει να διασφαλίσει ότι ο χρήστης θα πρέπει να μπορεί να εκτελεί περισσότερες από μία διαδικασίες ταυτόχρονα, θα υπερδιπλασιάσει download και upload  (15ΜΒits/1ΜΒit) χωρίς αύξηση της τιμής (59,95 Ευρώ - 15 GB/μήνα). Τουλάχιστον όμως, όταν πριν από λίγο καιρό βρισκόμουν στο Βέλγιο, οποιαδήποτε στιγμή της ημέρας και αν ήταν, μπορούσα να κάνω ένα τηλεφώνημα από το διαδίκτυο στους δικούς μου, χωρίς γκρίνιες και σαματά. Ούτε διαφήμιση προσπαθώ να κάνω ούτε να "εντυπωσιάσω", απλά παραθέτω ένα παράδειγμα για το τί προσωπικά θεωρώ μία λειτουργική ευρυζωνική σύνδεση. Οπότε είναι θέμα προτεραιοτήτων: Θές φίλε να κατεβάζεις συνέχεια ταινίες και τα τοιαύτα? Πάρε σύνδεση απεριορίστου διακίνησης δεδομένων και πλήρωσε τα μαλλιοκέφαλά σου και δώσε την ευκαιρία σε πολλούς άλλους να πάψουν να τα σκάνε στον ΟΤΕ για τα τηλεφωνήματά τους, χρησιμοποιώντας σύνδεση με ογκοχρέωση σε μία όσο το δυνατόν (μη ξεχνάμε και τον ΟΤΕ) λογική τιμή. Είμαι υπερβολικός??

----------


## ntsili

> Εγώ ζητώ ίση μεταχείρηση σε όλους. Εγώ δεν ξέρω ούτε pps ούτε kb/s ούτε τίποτε. Εγώ θέλω να έχω την υπηρεσία που ΑΚΡΙΒΟΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Το πώς θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα είναι δικό τους ΘΕΜΑ, αλλιώς να 
την κλείσουν την παράγκα... Σιγά μην πρέπει να κατεβούμε και στα DSLAM της 
γειτονιάς μας με κατσαβίδια και οπτικές ίνες για να αναβαθμίσουμε το δίκτυο.






> O OTE δεν εχει adsl Qos που γράφουν μερικοί εδώ γιατι απλά σου πουλάει λεει FAST INTERNET.Tό γράφει στη σύμβαση που υποχρεωτικά υπογράφεις μαζί του.
> Μού το έχουν πεί και οι ίδιοι από το Help Desk τους "αμά κατεβαίνουν οι σελίδες  δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα FAST INTERNET πουλάμε κύριε "
> Βέβαιο εδώ  πουλάνε ADSL οπως γράφουν:
> www.oteshop.gr
> Δηλαδή online σου πουλάνε ADSL και στή σύμβαση που έχει να κάνει και με Δικαστήρια....FAST INTERNET !



Αυτά τα τεχνάσματα να τα πουν αλλού... Και το ISDN για FAST INTERNET μας το 
πουλάγανε... Στο κάτω-κάτω στην διαφήμιση της TV, DSL 384, 521, 1024 αναφέρουν. 
Μα είναι δυνατόν να παίζουν με τις λέξεις???







> Λοιπόν τα δεδομένα από τότε αλλάξανε, επειδή ο παροχέας που χρησιμοποιώ, η Βελγική Telenet, δήλωσε ότι θέλει να διασφαλίσει ότι ο χρήστης θα πρέπει να μπορεί να εκτελεί περισσότερες από μία διαδικασίες ταυτόχρονα, θα υπερδιπλασιάσει download και upload  (15ΜΒits/1ΜΒit) χωρίς αύξηση της τιμής (59,95 Ευρώ - 15 GB/μήνα).


Φίλε ήμουν και εγώ στο Βέλγιο και ξέρω πολύ καλά πόσο μπροστά είναι οι άνθρωποι 
εκεί...






> Θέση Β. Ο ΟΤΕ πολύ απλά *τσιγγουνεύεται* το bandwidth που δίνει στα DSLAM του για λόγους *οικονομίας και κέρδους* και γιαυτό τον λόγο έχουν μπουκώσει τα DSLAMs και *σέρνονται*  οι ADSL, άσε που έτσι δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν και οι VOIP και Video υπηρεσίες των ανταγωνιστών, *σιγά λοιπόν μην το αλλάξει*! 
> 
> Η πιο απλή και πεζή εξήγηση από τις δύο παραπάνω είναι η θέση 2 και αυτή  σύμφωνα με την επιστημονική θεωρία "Ocam's Razor" είναι και η *πιθανών αληθής*.


Έτσι!... Αν ήταν ιδιωτικός ο ΟΤΕ και υπήρχαν ανεξάρτητες εταιρίες που δεν θα 
χρησιμοποιούσαν το δίκτυό του, σου λέω εγώ αν θα έκανε τσιγγουνιές... Στο κάτω 
κάτω ακόμα και οι "ανταγωνιστικές" εταιρίες πελάτες του δίνουν. Όλα όσα 
ισχυρίζεται για να δικαιολογηθεί είναι "προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις"... Άλλωστε, δεν μπορώ 
να καταλάβω γιατί ΠΑΝΤΑ δικαιολογείται εκ των υστέρων και όχι εκ των προτέρων??? (βλέπε 
διαφήμιση για online gaming) 
Και μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα, παρακαλώ να έρθει η στιγμή όπου θα εμφανιστούν 
μια-δυο ακόμα VIVODI ΜΕ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ. Nα δείτε πως θα πέσουν οι τιμές και 
θα αναβαθμιστούν οι υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ... Αλλά μην ανησυχείτε, δεν είμαστε πολύ 
μακριά. Θυμάμαι αντίστοιχη αλαζονία της εταιρίας 3Dfx (παρείχε στο κοινό τις  πρώτες 
3D κάρτες γραφικών). Η εν λόγω εταιρία καταποντίστηκε όταν μπήκε η NVidia και η 
ATI στο χορό της αγοράς...





> Γιατί όταν ακούω triple-play το μυαλό μου πάει σε φανφάρες περί "τηλε-ιατρικής" και "τηλε-εκπαίδευσης"?



Μου αρέσει που λένε ότι οι τεχνολογίες τύπου τηλεϊατρικής στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουν 
προχωρήσει, διότι δεν είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένες! Μα φαντάζεστε κανένα σοβαρό 
χειρουργό να χειρουργήσει μέσω DSL του ΟΤΕ??? *Θα του μείνει ο άρρωστος λόγω 
του περιορισμού πακέτων και θα του πουν ότι είναι τιγκαρισμένο το DSLAM της 
περιοχής του νοσοκομείου*!!! χαχαχαχα! :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## nkar

*To κείμενο του Νεκταρίου είναι μικρό και περιεκτικό

Νεκτάριε θα μπορουσες να το μετατρέψεις σε διαμαρτυρία να το υπογράψουμε?*

Όσοι λένε για bandwidth limit ανα μήνα βάζουν τα χεράκια τους και
σκάβουν το λάκκο τους.
*Χωρίς* να είμαι heavy downloader me moylaria klp δε θέλω φραγμούς
Μπορεί κάποιες στιγμές να χρειαστεί να κατεβάσω κάτι.Θα είμαι με το αγχος αν έχω μονάδες στο DSL μου?
Η μήπως να περιμένω τον επόμενο μήνα να κάνω το download gia na 
μηδενιστει το κοντερ?

Νεκτάριε αν οργανώσεις κάτι είμαστε μαζί σου

----------


## MNP-10

Μα την παναγια ρε παιδια, αν δεν ειχα μαθει καποιους απο σας καλυτερα τοτε θα ελεγα οτι ειστε βαλτοι του ΟΤΕ. Εχω δει κατα καιρους να δικαιολογουνται τα παντα. Απο την διατηρηση υψηλων τιμων στα adsl, αυξηση τιμων στα dialup μεχρι και αυτα που γινονται πλεον με τα πακετα. Πλασσαρονται αποψεις οπως ο δια βιας (εστω ο δια χρημασι) περιορισμος απ'τον ΟΤΕ ή ο αυτοπεριορισμος και δινεται λογικη βαση μεχρι και στο κοψιμο των πακετων. 

Μα εδω δεν εχει προβλημα ο ISP μου να κατεβαζω 20-30 giga με το εξωτερικο και γι'αυτο μου εχει και χαμηλο τιμολογιο στο unlimited bandwidth..Και πληρωνουν και τα διεθνη τους κυκλωματα χρυσαφι... Και εχει προβλημα ο ΟΤΕ να παρει τα data μου μεσω του ΑΤΜ δικτυου και να τα μεταφερει λιγα χιλιομετρα στον ISP ? O OTE o οποίος παιρνει >80% του συνολικου κοστους της ιντερνετ συνδεσης μου για να κανει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ? 

Να εχει και ενα οριο ο παραλογισμος..

----------


## anon

> Να πάμε πάλι στην BT (ξέρω σας τα εκανά μπαούλα αλλά ειναι ο μόνος που βρήκα που να αναφέρει τα ratio, wholesale prices etc)
> 
> Δίνει δυο υπηρεσίες
> IpStream  το οποίο  είναι κανονικά Ip υπήρεσία
> 
> Datastream το οποιό περνάει πάνω απο το εκει ΑΤΜ δικτυο
> 
> 
> 1ον και κυριότερο,  δεν δίνει λιανική, παρά μονο σε παροχους
> ...


Πέστα λαγέ γιατί νομίζω ότι ομιλώ κινέζικα.

Ερώτηση σε όλους τους παραπονιάρηδες: Εαν μπεί φραγή, πχ 10GB (που είναι πολύ μεγάλο με τα ξένα πρότυπα) στις 384,και ανάλογικα και στις υπόλοιπες κλάσεις, και να έχετε καλύτερη ποιότητα και VoIP θα είστε ευχαριστημένοι; Να ξέρω, εαν είναι να το κάνουμε επίσημη πρόταση στον ΟΤΕ, με δέσμευση (SLA) για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών (δεν είμαι ΟΤΕτζής και θέλω να τον κλειδώσω απο παρασπονδίες). Εαν ναί, να γίνει ψηφοφορία/δημοσκόπηση και τελικά να γίνει επιστολή.

dkounal: Συνεχίζεις μια να αλλάζεις σε bw, μια σε πακέτα και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Σου έδωσα παράδειγμα ότι μοιρασιά με βάση το bw, θα επιβαρύνει όλους τους χρήστες, και στην τελική και πάλι δεν θα έχεις VoIP. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβεις; Αριθμητική ξέρεις ελπίζω. Βάλε ότι ένα κανάλι φωνής χρειάζεται τουλάχιστο 25Kbps και βγάλε συμπεράσματα. Με την 384, με 1/20 ουσιαστικά σου ανήκει 19,2 Kbps (maximum). Φωνή και πάλι δεν θα παίζει. Και βάλε ότι πακέτα θέλεις. Δηλαδή πως αλλιώς να το πούμε.

nkar: Νομίζω τον δρόμο που δείχνουν οι έξω, που είναι επιτυχημένος, πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε. Συμφωνώ ότι νιώθω άβολα με φραγές. Αλλά έχεις ήδη μια φραγή με το bw που παίρνεις (384 ή 512 ή 1024). 15GB στις 384 σημαίνει συνεχές download για 90 ώρες το μήνα. Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικό σαν νούμερο. Επιπλέον,και αυτό που πρέπει να κυνηγήσουμε είναι την μείωση των τιμών. Φαντάσου πχ με τα λεφτά που πληρωνεις τώρα αντι να είναι σε 384/512/1024 να είσαι το λιγότερο σε 1024/2048/4096. Αυτό πρέπει να είναι ο στόχος μας.

MNP-10: Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι ο ΟΤΕ καταχράζεται την μονοπωλιακή του θέση. Πες μου τι προτιμάς: 1) ADSL με σχεδόν 1/1 όπως είναι τώρα και με τις τωρινές τιμές ή 2) ADSL με κλάσεις τουλάχιστον 1024/2048/4096 με τις τωρινές ή και χαμηλότερες τιμές. Εγώ δεν λέω ότι δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Οχι όμως στο κομμάτι τοy QoS. Με κάποιο τρόπο έπρεπε να γίνει κάποιας μορφής QoS. Σε αυτό δεν φταίει, ούτε ενέργειες εναντιον του θα έχουν αποτέλεσμα. Φταίει στο επίπεδο τιμών και στις κλάσεις ταχυτήτων που προσφέρει και στην κατάχρηση της μονοπωλιακής του θέσης για αισχροκέρδεια.

Οσο για το αν είναι καταχρηστική η συμφωνία απο τον ΟΤΕ, εγώ έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου. Εφόσον η τεχνολογία ADSL είναι καταμερισμού χωρίς εγγυημένο bw, και αυτό παγκοσμίως, οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα, το μόνο αποτέλεσμα που θα έχει είναι να χάσουμε και επιπλέον να θεωρηθούμε και γραφικοί. Ασε δε, που οι γνώστες θα κοροιδεύουν όλους εδώ μέσα και το σιτε, ότι έχουν πλήρη άγνοια απο δίκτυα και το παίζουν πληροφορικάριοι. Οτι οι διαφημίσεις είναι παράνομες θα συμφωνήσω. Εφόσον δεν αναφέρεται ρητά ότι δεν εγγυώνται ότι θα λειτουργουν οι εν λόγω υπηρεσίες που διαφημίζουν, τότε υπάρχει ειδική σχετική κοινοτική νομοθεσία που καλύπτει την περίπτωση αυτή. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, μια ενέργεια μπορεί να οδηγήσει, πολύ απλά στο κατέβασμα αυτών των διαφημίσεων, την υποχρέωση να αναφέρει ευκρινώς και ρητώς την αδυναμία παροχής εγγυημένα αυτών των υπηρεσιών σε όλους τους νέους και παλιούς συνδρομητές.

Και σαν επίλογο, δεν δικαιολογώ τον ΟΤΕ στην όλη στάση του απέναντι στις υπηρεσίες ADSL. Υπέγραψα και την διαμαρτυρία. Και στην δουλειά μου θα ξηλώσουμε τρείς (3) ISDN PRI αν καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ και θα πάμε με άλλον πάροχο απευθειας χωρίς καμμία σχέση ή καλώδια ΟΤΕ. Ομως δεν είναι υπεύθυνη στάση να κατηγορείτε το QoS ενώ όλοι ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει αυτή την στιγμή, και δυστυχώς να επικρατούν οι μη γνώστες με διάφορα λογοτεχνάσματα ενώ στην πράξη ότι QoS και να βάλεις σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης θα έχουμε πρόβλημα και ίσως με οτιδήποτε άλλο τύπου QoS θα έχουμε τελικά όλοι πρόβλημα ενώ τώρα έχουν μόνο οι εφαρμογές πραγματικού χρόνου. 

Και επειδή κουράστηκα να τα λέω και να τα ξαναλέω, over and out like yiapap. Οι ημιμαθείς και οι κακομαθημένοι, βασιλείς του κόσμου.

dkounal: δικό σου το νήμα.....

----------


## MNP-10

> Ερώτηση σε όλους τους παραπονιάρηδες: Εαν μπεί φραγή, πχ 10GB (που είναι πολύ μεγάλο με τα ξένα πρότυπα) στις 384,και ανάλογικα και στις υπόλοιπες κλάσεις, και να έχετε καλύτερη ποιότητα και VoIP θα είστε ευχαριστημένοι; Να ξέρω, εαν είναι να το κάνουμε επίσημη πρόταση στον ΟΤΕ, με δέσμευση (SLA) για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών (δεν είμαι ΟΤΕτζής και θέλω να τον κλειδώσω απο παρασπονδίες). Εαν ναί, να γίνει ψηφοφορία/δημοσκόπηση και τελικά να γίνει επιστολή.


Εγω πληρωνω 199Ε για το broadband pack της HOL. 6+6 384.

Σε αυτα εχω

12 μηνες Χ κοστος ΟΤΕ (12.9Ε στη χονδρικη) => 154.8Ε
Ενεργοποιηση =>35Ε.

Αλλα εγω για αρχη θα σου βαλω μονο τα 12 Χ 12.9.

Τα 154.8 ειναι το 78% του συνολικου τιμηματος.

Το αλλο 22% καλυπτει τα εξοδα του ISP (διεθνη κυκλωματα, υπαλληλους, μηχανηματα, κτηρια, μισθωμενες γραμμες, κατα τοπους γραφεια, διαφημισεις), τον courrier, το μοντεμ κτλ που ολα αυτα μαζι αποτελουν τη συνδρομη για το ιντερνετ που εχω + την υποστηριξη για 12 μηνες.

Ο ISP λοιπον που εχει ολα αυτα τα εξοδα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ "παρε την 384 και κατεβαζε 40αρια ολη μερα". Γιατι το δικτυο τους, τα πιανει.. Πρακτικο οριο δηλαδη γυρω στα 100GB το μηνα διεθνους κινησης.

Την ιδια ωρα ο ΟΤΕ παιρνει το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των χρηματων (78% χωρις την ενεργοποιηση, 96% αμα υπολογισω και την ενεργοποιηση) για να παρει τα data απο μενα και να τα μετακινησει λιγα χιλιομετρα. Και δεν μπορει να κανει ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ περιοριζοντας με στα 13-18 πακετα δηλαδη στα 20-27kb ftp/web και οπωσδηποτε λιγοτερο απο 15 σε p2p.

Δεν εχω περιορισμο απο τον ISP και μου ΒΑΖΕΙ de facto ο ΟΤΕ. Τι να συμφωνησω και μα**κιες. Εδω μας εχει #$@ησει. Να συμφωνησω τι? Στον εσχατο παραλογισμο? Οτι ο isp μου δινει με το 4-22% του συνολικου τιμηματος ιντερνετ συνδεσης 100GB+/μηνα για να μου δινει ο ΟΤΕ που πρεπει να μετακινησει τα data λιγα μονο χιλιομετρα το 1/10 αυτων την ωρα που παιρνει ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ?

Και μηπως δεν ξερεις τι θα γινει οταν τα πακετα αρχιζουν και δουλευουν κανονικα και ολες οι εταιριες σταθερης τηλεφωνιας μετατρεψουν τα dslam σε "νεα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα" οπου η τηλεφωνια θα διεξαγεται μεσω voip και σαν αποτελεσμα θα εχει τη ροη ΑΠΕΙΡΩΝ ΠΑΚΕΤΩΝ? Μετα τι θα λεμε? Οτι "το μαμησαμε το θεμα με τα voip, να βαλουμε καποιο περιορισμο?" 

Κατι σαν...

Σημερα: "Το μαμησαμε με τα p2p γι'αυτο σερνεται"
"Λυση": Περιορισμος bandwidth μεσω πακετων ογκοχρεωσης
Αυριο: "Το μαμησαμε με τα voip"
"Λυση": Προσθεση νεου περιορισμου οπου θα πληρωνουμε και τα επιπλεον πακετα.

???

Αυτα δεν ειναι πραγματα. Αυτο που εχει ο ΟΤΕ ειναι παγκοσμιο φαινομενο για αλλη μια φορα. Ειναι ειτε προβλημα ειτε προσχεδιασμενο. Δε με νοιαζει να σου πω την αληθεια, αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι οτι παιρνει ΤΟΣΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ και οτι εγω σαν πελατης απαιτω λυση. Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ο ISP με το 4-22% των χρηματων μου επιτρεπει να κανω διεθνη κινηση 100giga και οτι ο ΟΤΕ με τοσα που παιρνει δεν μπορει να διακινησει σωστα ουτε το 1/3 για λιγα χιλιομετρα και οτι πρεπει να μπουν ειδικοι περιορισμοι για να μπορεσει δηθεν να τα διαχειριστει σωστα. Αυτα ειναι φουμαρα.

Εμμενω στην προταση μου να μπει στο adslgr, στην μπροστινη σελιδα, τεραστιο warning για την συγκεκριμενη κατασταση/προβλημα ωστε να ασκηθει πιεση. Αυτο θα ειναι το πρωτο βημα. Σε δευτερη φαση πρεπει να floodαρουμε συντονισμενα τους ISP, τον ΟΤΕ, την ΕΕΤΤ και αλλους οργανισμους (οπως ΙΝΚΑ) για να ασκηθουν ακομα μεγαλυτερες πιεσεις.

----------


## MNP-10

Και επειδη λετε για ορια στην αγγλια.. 
https://www.euro1net.com/

2 mbit - unlimited / 16 λιρες αγγλιας το μηνα. (το πακετο δινει και static ips)

Αν πουμε οτι βαραει 200αρια kbyte/sec (κανονικα ειναι 230+) τοτε εχει πρακτικο οριο 17G και κατι ψιλα ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ. Το μηνα βγαινει >500 GIGA.

----------


## anon

> Και επειδη λετε για ορια στην αγγλια.. 
> https://www.euro1net.com/
> 
> 2 mbit - unlimited / 16 λιρες αγγλιας το μηνα. (το πακετο δινει και static ips)
> 
> Αν πουμε οτι βαραει 200αρια kbyte/sec (κανονικα ειναι 230+) τοτε εχει πρακτικο οριο 17G και κατι ψιλα ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ. Το μηνα βγαινει >500 GIGA.


https://www.euro1net.com/cgi-bin/faq.cgi#79
Contentio ratio 1/50  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

Κόστος ενεργοποίησης 200 ευρώ
Μηνιαίο 17 ευρώ 
για γραμμή 512
Δεν είναι και φοβερές τιμές για Αγγλία. Για εμάς είναι καλές.
Με έκανες και ξαναπόσταρα :Vava: 

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rema...ilite=euro1net
δεστε και αυτό σχετικά με p2p
http://forums.gnutellanews.com/print...threadid=33098

Είναι πολύ εύκολο (και δυστυχώς επιπόλαιο) να βγάζουμε γρήγορα συμπεράσματα. Ψάξτε και διαβάστε και μάθετε. Το Ιντερνετ είναι ότι πρέπει γιαυτή τη δουλειά και με το web δεν θα έχετε προβλήματα πακέτων για το διάβασμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μα την παναγια ρε παιδια, αν δεν ειχα μαθει καποιους απο σας καλυτερα τοτε θα ελεγα οτι ειστε βαλτοι του ΟΤΕ.


Ακριβώς γι αυτό τον λόγο ούτε για πλάκα δεν θα πρέπει να λέγετε αυτή η κουβέντα! 

(Η γνώμη μου για τους "εγκάθετους" είναι γνωστή και πάγια, πάει την οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση πίσω και μας στερεί σοβαρούς εν δυνάμει συνομιλητές! ) 

Διεξάγεται ένας γόνιμος διάλογος με σοβαρά επιχειρήματα απο όλες τίς μεριές για να βρούμε λύση σε ένα μεγάλο υπαρκτό πρόβλημα. Keep it that way!  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

-Contentio ratio 1/50  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

Ειναι διαφορετικο αυτο απ'τους αλλους που δινουν 10-15GB?

-Κόστος ενεργοποίησης 200 ευρώ 

Ξαναδες το καλυτερα. Αυτο που βλεπεις ειναι το συνολικο κοστος του πακετου. Η ενεργοποιηση ειναι 50 λιρες.

-Μηνιαίο 17 ευρώ για γραμμή 512

Παρε το 2mbit static με 24Ε

-Δεν είναι και φοβερές τιμές για Αγγλία. Για εμάς είναι καλές. 

Αν οι αλλοι σου δινουν 10G και αυτος σου δινει 500 τοτε πληρωνεις το unlimited extra. 




> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rema...ilite=euro1net
> δεστε και αυτό σχετικά με p2p
> http://forums.gnutellanews.com/print...threadid=33098


Καλα και εγω μπορω να σου βρω ποστς απ'το εδω forum με "βρωμα" οτι η hol δεν θα εχει p2p στα πακετα της, οτι τα router της ειναι κλειδωμενα, οτι θα πεσουν εξω και αλλα τετοια ωραια.

----------


## WAntilles

Επειδή έχω παρακολουθήσει πολύ σποραδικά τη συζήτηση θα κάνω μόνο 2-3 μικρά σχόλια:

1. Στο εξωτερικό είναι πολύ σπάνιες οι unlimited συνδέσεις και - για τα δεδομένα τους - αρκετά πιο ακριβές από τις limited. Παρά - λοιπόν - τη γενική κακή μας ευρυζωνική κατάσταση στη χώρα, το ότι έχουμε unlimited συνδέσεις είναι καλό.

2. Δεν υπάρχουν "σημαντικές" και "ασήμαντες" δυνατότητες-υπηρεσίες. Κάτι που για το έναν είναι σημαντικό για κάποιον άλλον είναι ασήμαντο, και τούμπαλιν.

3. Λόγω του 2, θα πρέπει συνεπώς να διαχωρίσουμε τις υπηρεσίες σε 2 κατηγορίες -> τις "επιτελούμενες", αυτές δηλαδή που με την υπάρχουσα υποδομή λειτουργούν σωστά, και τις "μή επιτελούμενες".

4. Μή γνωρίζοντας πολλά από δίκτυα τηλεπικοινωνιών, αλλά με απλή λογική, θα διαχώριζα τις υπηρεσίες - όσον αφορά τις απαιτήσεις τους - σε real-time και στις υπόλοιπες. Είναι προφανές ότι για τις real-time (π.χ. VoIP) οφείλει ο ΟΤΕ να εφαρμόσει σωστό QoS που να τους δίνει απόλυτη προτεραιότητα.

5. Από εκεί και πέρα έρχονται όλα τ' άλλα που απλά χρειάζονται κάποιο σωστό και δίκαιο traffic management. Το οποίο δεν πρέπει να γίνει βάσει bandwidth ή πλήθους πακέτων. Πρέπει να γίνει βάσει εκείνου από τα 2 παραπάνω μεγέθη που αποτελεί το κρίσιμο για το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

6. Τα 2, 3, 4 και 5 θεωρώ σωστό και δίκαιο να γίνονται ανά κλάση (ταχύτητα) DSL γραμμής ώστε οι ταχύτερες κλάσεις να έχουν αναλογικά περισσότερη διατιθέμενη ικανότητα δικτύου (είτε είναι bandiwdth είτε είναι packets/sec) διότι πλερώνουν και περισσότερο.

7. Τέλος, όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρθηκε, τα p2p λειτουργούν το ίδιο καλά καί με λίγα packets/sec αρκεί να ρυθμιστούν σωστά.

8. For the record, εμπειρίες από VoIP θα αρχίσω να έχω (λογικά) σε μερικές μέρες, από τη 1000άρα γραμμή εδώ. Πάντως αρκετές μετρήσεις που έκανα, δείχνουν ότι πιάνει περί τα 210-220 packets/sec.

----------


## anon

ΜΝP-10:
Εχεις δίκιο και ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη.
50 λιρες είναι η ενεργοποίηση
και πληρώνεις προκαταβολικά το ένα έτος με 120 λίρες ήτοι 10 λίρες τον μήνα. Εδώ τι γίνεται με τις τιμές; Εκεί ούτως ή άλλως έχουν καλύτερες τιμές και για εμάς φαίνονται πολύ καλές οι τιμές τους. Εχουν όμως ακόμη φθηνότερες τιμές αλλά με πλαφόν. Δεν καταλαβαίνω σε αυτό το σημείο που διαφοροποιούμαστε; Θα συγκρίνεις την προσφορά της εν λόγω εταιρίας με τις άλλες εταιρίες εν Αγγλία και όχι με τον ΟΤΕ. Εδώ είναι πέρα απο κάθε σύγκριση και ειπώθηκε πολλάκις. Το πρόβλημα είναι οι τιμές.
Για την εν λόγω εταιρια δες και αυτό http://www.evaluateit.co.uk/forums/i...?showtopic=116

Wantilles: Επιασες το νόημα. Μόνο που επειδή το contention ratio παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο, είναι σαν να λέμε πόσοι μοιραζόμαστε το ίδιο bandwidth, με παραδείγματα έχω δείξει ότι δεν μπορεί να παίξει VoIP σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης και ότι QoS και να βάλεις (ή θα παίζει για λίγους). Υπόψη ότι το UDP δεν είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενο και πρέπει στο QoS να έχεις προδεσμεύσει bw για να παίξει, το οποίο θα επιβαρύνει όλους τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες. Μόνο σε ταχύτητες πάνω απο 1Mbps θα μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν θα έχουμε προβλήματα με VoIP και λοιπές real time εφαρμογες. Αρα το 4 δεν μπορεί να γίνει ή εαν γινει θα είναι και πάλι προβηματικό υπο τις παρούσες συνθήκες στις γραμμές 384 (και ίσως και στις 512) και θα επιβαρύνει και όλες τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## NeK

> Πέστα λαγέ γιατί νομίζω ότι ομιλώ κινέζικα.
> 
> Και σαν επίλογο, δεν δικαιολογώ τον ΟΤΕ στην όλη στάση του απέναντι στις υπηρεσίες ADSL. Υπέγραψα και την διαμαρτυρία. Και στην δουλειά μου θα ξηλώσουμε τρείς (3) ISDN PRI αν καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ και θα πάμε με άλλον πάροχο απευθειας χωρίς καμμία σχέση ή καλώδια ΟΤΕ. Ομως δεν είναι υπεύθυνη στάση να κατηγορείτε το QoS ενώ όλοι ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει αυτή την στιγμή, και δυστυχώς να επικρατούν οι μη γνώστες με διάφορα λογοτεχνάσματα ενώ στην πράξη ότι QoS και να βάλεις σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης θα έχουμε πρόβλημα και ίσως με οτιδήποτε άλλο τύπου QoS θα έχουμε τελικά όλοι πρόβλημα ενώ τώρα έχουν μόνο οι εφαρμογές πραγματικού χρόνου. 
> 
> Και επειδή κουράστηκα να τα λέω και να τα ξαναλέω, over and out like yiapap. Οι ημιμαθείς και οι κακομαθημένοι, βασιλείς του κόσμου.
> 
> dkounal: δικό σου το νήμα.....


Αυτό ακριβώς λέμε, δεν φταίει τίποτε άλλο εκτός από το ότι το bandwidth που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι *λίγο και δεν φτάνει να εξυπηρετησει την τωρινή ζητηση...* ούτε λοιπόν το QoS φταίει, ούτε τα p2p, ούτε το voip, ούτε τα καλώδια. Είναι πολύ απλό, δεν χρειάζεται και πολύ φιλοσοφία, κάναμε 106 *σελίδες* σε αυτό το νήμα γεμάτες με τεχνικές αναλύσεις, τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, πειραματισμούς και συμπεράσματα για να καταλήξουμε τελικά ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει bandwidth στο λαό.

Είδες τελικά πόσο απλά είναι τα πράγματα;

Και αν εξακολουθείτε να τον δικαιολογείτε τότε θα του άρεσε μήπως του ΟΤΕ αν του βάζαμε και εμείς *QoS στα λεφτά* που του δίνουμε άραγε; Να του δίναμε *λίγα λίγα με περιορισμό και όσα ναναι*; Παραδείγματος χάρην με 1 έως 10 epm (euros per month); Καλή ιδέα νομίζω... Ανάλογα όπως παρέχεται η υπηρεσία να γίνεται και η πληρωμή της, δίκαια και όμορφα...

Αααα εκεί όμως πιστεύω θα τα χαλάσουμε γιατί δεν θα αρέσει... Είπαμε η λογική του ΟΤΕ είναι η εξής, το bandwidth με το σταγονόμετρο αλλά τα λεφτά λεφτά!

----------


## manicx

> Ρε ΑΝΤΕ από δω που παρασιτούμε ΕΜΕΙΣ που κάνουμε σοβαρή χρήση της σύνδεσής μας!!!
> Έλεοc πια!
> Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε!!!!
> dkounal, τόση ώρα προσπαθώ να σε δικαιολογήσω και να σου εξηγήσω μαζί με τον anon γιατί αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ έχει εξήγηση (ΟΧΙ δίκαιο, απλά πως εξηγείται).
> 
> Για πες μου φίλε μου το ποσοστό των μικρών πακέτων που αποτελεί το Voip... ή το gaming... Γιατί μου φαίνεται κοροϊδευόμαστε!
> Όλος ο φόρτος του ΟΤΕ (σχεδόν) είναι τα παράνομα κατεβάσματα των p2p. Οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή του τρόπου του QoS ουσιαστικά αβαντάρει τους παράνομους users (edit: την παράνομη χρήση) έναντι των υπολοίπων που θέλουν και πληρώνουν μια αξιοπρεπή σύνδεση.


Μπραβο. Αυτο το λέω κι εγώ τόσο καιρό τώρα. Την γραμή μου την χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως για να να δουεύω (web dev), και όταν δεν το κάνω παίζω κανά Counterstrike). Με την ιδέα ότι υπάρχουν ανοιχτά μουλάρια 24:7 να κατεβάζουν DVD ISO σε 384 τρελαίνομαι!

----------


## pyrrhos

> dkounal: Συνεχίζεις μια να αλλάζεις σε bw, μια σε πακέτα και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Σου έδωσα παράδειγμα ότι μοιρασιά με βάση το bw, θα επιβαρύνει όλους τους χρήστες, και στην τελική και πάλι δεν θα έχεις VoIP. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το καταλάβεις; Αριθμητική ξέρεις ελπίζω. Βάλε ότι ένα κανάλι φωνής χρειάζεται τουλάχιστο 25Kbps και βγάλε συμπεράσματα. Με την 384, με 1/20 ουσιαστικά σου ανήκει 19,2 Kbps (maximum). Φωνή και πάλι δεν θα παίζει. Και βάλε ότι πακέτα θέλεις. Δηλαδή πως αλλιώς να το πούμε.


Δεν ειμαι expert αλλα θα μου φαίνεται οτι δεν ειναι ακριβης αυτος ο υπολογισμος, παρακαλω να με διορθωσεις αμα κανω λαθος. Το 1:20 η οποιδήποτε 1:χ αναφέρεται στις συνδεσεις adsl που εχει το dslam απο τιν μια πλευρα και το bandwidth που προσφερει απο την αλλη. Αυτο σημαινει λοιπον οτι το 384/20=19.2 kbit/s ισχύει μονον εαν ολοι μηδενος εξαιρουμενου χρησιμοποιουν την γραμμη τους στο μεγιστο δυνατο (π.χ. ολοι κατεβαζουν p2p). Πρακτικα ομως καθως φαινεται οι περισοτεροι απο μας με 384 "πιανουν" περιπου 20kBytes/sec περιπου ισο με 160kbit/sec (με την όποια τακτικη χρησιμοποιει ο οτε για να μοιρασει το bandwidth) το οποιο φαινεται να σημαινει οτι πρακτικα ειμαστε κοντα στο 1:2, υπο την εννοια οτι ο καθενας μας πιανει το 1/2 περιπου του προσφερομενου bandwidth, δηλαδη μονο ενας στους 10 adsl users συνδεμενους στο dslam ειναι full time heavy user. Και αυτος ειναι ο λογος που υπαρχει το 1:χ γιατι πρακτικα δεν χρησιμοποιουν ολοι την συνδεση τους συχρονως ακι στο max. Το ατυχες εδω ειναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ αποφασισε να κανει packet limiting αντι για bandwidth limiting για να αντιμετωπισει το γεγονος οτι το πρεπει να κανει καποιο limiting. Αυτο σημαινει δυο πραγματα:

1. εφοσον ο καθένας μας μπορει να "πιασει" 160kbits/sec και το πρακτικο ratio ειναι 1:2 σαφως και εχει νοημα να γινεται bandwidth και οχι packet limiting, θα συμφωνησω εδω λοιπον με τον dkounal. Ειναι λογικο οτι ο ΟΤΕ πρεπει να κανει limit αλλα με αυτον τον τροπο που το κανει δινει πλεονεκτημα σε αυτους ακριβως που θα επρεπε να κοψει λιγο (θεωροντας οτι οι heavy users κανου κυριως χρηση μεγαλων πακετων)

2. Φαινεται οτι ακομα και το 1:10 που φαινεται να εχουμε εδω πρακτικα κατα μεσο ορο ειναι παλι πολυ μεγαλο, και θα επρεπε να ειναι κατα πολυ μικροτερο ουτως ωστε να μην χρειαζεται καν ο ΟΤΕ να καταφευγει σε οποιαδηποτε μεθοδο limiting. Αυτο θα επιτευχθει μονο αμα κατεωασουν τις τιμες και φερουν τον πολυ τον κοσμο στο adsl. Θα συμφωνησω εδω με τον anon.

Το περιεργο στιν υποθεση ειναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ αυτην την στιγμη μαλλον βρισκεται στην θεση να παρεχει adsl μονον στους πιο απαιτητικους (απο πλευρας bw) πελατες αφου αυτους μονο συμφερει να πληρωνουν τα υπερογκα ποσα που ζηταει. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι κατεβαζοντας την τιμη μονον καλο θα κανει ο ΟΤΕ στον εαυτο του οικονομικα αφου απο δω και περα οσους συμφερει να παρουν adsl θα ειναι εξ ορισμου lighter (οποτε και φθηνοτεροι για τον ιδιο τον ΟΤΕ) users. Αλλα ποιος ξερει τι εχουν στο κεφαλι τους...

----------


## Navigator

Δεν υπάρχει μόνο η "τσιγκούνικη" Αγγλια αγαπητέ sdikr και συνοδοιπόροι για συνκριση έχουμε και τη γειτονική Ιταλία.
Εκεί ο Αιγύπτιος που έχει και εδώ τη Tellas  δίνει με 17 ευρώ το μήνα 2Mbt χωρίς περιορισμό .Και το δίκτυο εναι 1/25 και πάει σφαίρα από προσωπική εμπειρία.
Εδώ πληρώνουμε τόσα μόνο για το "νταβατζιλίκη" του ΟΤΕ με τα 20pps
http://www.wind.it/it/privati/serviz...rvizio3018.php

----------


## MNP-10

"και πληρώνεις προκαταβολικά το ένα έτος με 120 λίρες ήτοι 10 λίρες τον μήνα. Εδώ τι γίνεται με τις τιμές;"

Εδω πληρωνεις ακομα παραπανω για να παρεις 200kbit με 15πακετα/δευτερολεπτο.

"Εχουν όμως ακόμη φθηνότερες τιμές αλλά με πλαφόν."

Και μεις το ιδιο. Με ορια 1-2-3GB.. Αλλα εδω δεν εχουν νοημα γιατι το κοστος δεν ειναι ο ISP. Αλλα ο ΟΤΕ. Πχ οταν η HOL σου δινει πρακτικο maximum 100GB/μηνα στα 384 και απ'το πακετο δεν αντιστοιχουν ουτε 1Ε το μηνα για τη συνδρομη της τοτε γιατι να πας σε κατι φθηνοτερο? Να βαλω tellas 1GB στα 17Ε? Αφου με 19.7 τελικη εχω 100GB.


Τελος να πω οτι αυτα περι ελληνα βαριου χρηστη και διαφορα ζωα σιγουρα συμβαινει αλλα και παλι οχι στην εκταση που θα επρεπε να δημιουργει προβλημα.. Και θα σας το αποδειξω μαθηματικα: Αν διαιρεσουμε το διεθνες κυκλωμα ενος ISP (πχ HOL 620mbit που τωρα τελευταια εχει γινει και χαμος μια με το RAM και μια με το pack)

Αν πουμε οτι οι ζωοφιλοι κατεβαζουν με μεσο ορο 15kb/sec (120kbit) τοτε το μεγιστο που σηκωνει το δικτυο ειναι 5166 ατομα. Αλλα αυτο ειναι υπερβολικα θεωρητικο επειδη υπαρχει και μεγαλη χασουρα απ'το διαχωρισμο με sources/targets. Στην πραξη ειναι αμφιβολο αν το πραγματικο bandwidth των 620mbit μπορει να στηριξει πανω απο 4000-4500 ατομα των 15kbyte/sec ταυτοχρονα.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι στην πραγματικοτητα ο ISP δινει 40αρια-50αρια και 100αρια pure bandwidth. Αρα για να το εχει σημαινει οτι δεν το χρησιμοποιουν οι υποτιθεμενοι ζωοφιλοι. Αλλιως δεν θα υπηρχε bandwidth ουτε για δειγμα.

Οποτε βρειτε μου εσεις σας παρακαλω που ειναι ολοι αυτοι οι p2p-δες. Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχουν 160.000 συνδεσεις ADSL.. (152 ηταν στην αρχη του χρονου οποτε με ρυθμο αυξησης 20.000/μηνα, τωρα ειμαστε 160+).. Ας υποθεσουμε οτι ο ελληνας ειναι βαρυς χρηστης και οτι ενα 25% τρεχει ενα μουλαρι μερα-νυχτα που παιρνει με μεσο ορο 120 kbit. Βλεπετε οτι ειμαι επιτηδες συντηρητικος και στον αριθμο χρηστων αλλα και στις ταχυτητες. Αλλα τοτε μιλαμε για 40.000 χρηστες Χ 100 kbit = 4 gigabit (στην πραξη ~4.5 με 5GB απ'τα overheads των απειρων υποδιαιρεσεων της γραμμης). 

Δηλαδη αυτοι θα επρεπε να εχουν μπουκωσει εντελως σχεδον ολα τα διεθνη κυκλωματα των ISP (μειον ntua).. Και το αλλο 75% (120.000 χρηστες) δεν κατεβαζουν τιποτα? Οι isdn? Οι dialup? Οι μισθωμενες? 

Βαλτε τα κατω, ψαχτε τα, δεν βγαινει απο πουθενα. Αν τα πραγματα ηταν τοσο τραγικα οσο θελουμε να λεμε τοτε πρωτα θα πατωνε το *διεθνες bandwidth*. Αλλα εδω δεν εχει εμφανιστει ακομα σοβαρο προβλημα διεθνους bandwidth (το οποιο ειναι και περιορισμενο) ενω αντιθετα υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα τοπικου (dslam -> ΑΤΜ) bandwith γιατι ο οτε κανει overbooking.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν υπάρχει μόνο η "τσιγκούνικη" Αγγλια αγαπητέ sdikr και συνοποιπόροι για συνκριση έχουμε και τη γειτονική Ιταλία.
> Εκεί ο Αιγύπτιος που έχει και εδώ τη Tellas δίνει με 17 ευρώ το μήνα 2Mbt χωρίς περιορισμό .Και το δίκτυο εναι 1/25 και πάει σφαίρα από προσωπική εμπειρία.
> Εδώ πληρώνουμε τόσα μόνο για το "νταβατζιλίκη" του ΟΤΕ με τα 20pps
> http://www.wind.it/it/privati/serviz...rvizio3018.php



Αυτους μπορείς να τους συγκρίνεις με την vivodi,   εγώ κάνω συγκριση με τον τοπικό οτε της Αγγλιάς με τον Ελληνικό

@MNP-10

Λες για τους isp,  για δες τους πως την πατήσαν τώρα με την προσφορά;
Για σκέψου τι θα γινόταν αν ο Οτε περνουσε 1:1  τι θα κάναν οι isp;

----------


## anon

> Βαλτε τα κατω, ψαχτε τα, δεν βγαινει απο πουθενα. Αν τα πραγματα ηταν τοσο τραγικα οσο θελουμε να λεμε τοτε πρωτα θα πατωνε το *διεθνες bandwidth*. Αλλα εδω δεν εχει εμφανιστει ακομα σοβαρο προβλημα διεθνους bandwidth (το οποιο ειναι και περιορισμενο) ενω αντιθετα υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα τοπικου (dslam -> ΑΤΜ) bandwith γιατι ο οτε κανει overbooking.


Θα κάνουμε και πάλι λίγη αριθμητικη. Οπως είπαμε με βάση το contention ratio που μας είπαν ότι είναι 1/20 (και ελπίζω να είναι σωστό και όχι 1/40 που είναι χειρότερο), σημαίνει ότι τρείς χρήστες με 120Kbps μπουκώνουν το κανάλι 384 που αντιστοιχεί στους 20 χρήστες (αναλογικά όσο πάει το contentio ratio). Δηλαδή οι υπόλοιποι 17 τρώνε "πόρτα" (σχεδόν). Για την ακρίβεια είναι μάλλον δύο στους 20, για να έχουν και οι υπόλοιποι κάποιας μορφής υπηρεσία, αλλά χάλια (όπως πχ επειδή δεν παίζει voip κλπ).

Τώρα που μας βγάζει αυτό; Οπως σωστά έκανες τους υπολογισμούς σου, με 620Mbps που έχει η HOL, αντιστοιχεί σε 620 * 1024 / 120 = 5290 χρήστες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί η HOL να σηκώσει με το διεθνές κύκλωμά της 5290 χρήστες που ο καθένας τραβά με 120Kbps. Επειδή αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να στέκει, ας κάνουμε μια υπόθεση ότι είναι μόνο 4000 χρήστες. Αυτοι πιάνουν τότε 120 * 4000 = 480Mbps. Αρα δεν έχει μπουκώσει το διεθνές κύκλωμα της HOL. Πόσους χρήστες μπορεί να έχει η HOL με αυτή την "σύνθεση"; Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχει στατιστικά παρόμοια αναλογία χρηστών όπως αυτοί πέφτουν στα DSLAM's , τότε η HOL θα έχει δεκαπλάσιους χρήστες (αφού το 1/10 τρέχει τα μουλάρια) δηλαδη 40,000 χρήστες ADSL, και απο το διεθνές κύκλωμά της θα πιάνουν 480 τα μουλάρια και τα υπόλοιπα οι υπόλοιποι οπότε σωστά δεν έχει πρόβλημα το διεθνές της κύκλωμα. Και αυτό με την υπόθεση ότι όλα τα μουλάρια τρέχουν με συνδέσεις απ'έξω. Ομως δεν νομίζω η HOL να έχει το 1/4 όλων των ADSL συνδέσεων (160,000 όπως αναφέρεις). Αρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτούς τους υπολογισμούς, στις διεθνείς συνδέσεις των παρόχων. 

Οπως βλέπεις μπορεί να είναι και λιγότεροι απο 4000 χρήστες με p2p στην HOL και ενώ δεν μπουκώνουν τα διεθνή κυκλώματα, μπουκώνουν τα DSLAM. Αρκεί το 1/10 των χρηστών να είναι heavy users, δεν χρειάζεται να είναι όλοι. Τώρα εαν σε ένα DSLAM είναι λιγότερο απο 10% τότε οι χρήστες εκεί πάνε καλύτερα, εαν είναι πάνω απο το 10% πάνε χειρότερα (το νούμερο αυτό είναι με contention ratio 1/20, με άλλα contention ratio διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα). 

Και είναι αυτό το σημείο που στατιστικά διαφοροποιεί την υπηρεσία. Στο εξωτερικό όταν έχεις ένα DSLAM με χιλιάδες πόρτες, τότε στατιστικά θα έχεις σημαντικά λιγότεροους heavy users και οι υπόλοιποι θα παίζουν καλύτερα. Τα ταχύτερα links επίσης δίνουνι σημαντικά χαμηλότερο latency τόσο σε σύνδεση απο το CPE με DSLAM όσο και DSLAM με BBRAS (χρόνος που κάνει να περάσει ένα πακέτο σε καθαρή τελείως γραμμή). Ετσι θα βλέπεις μόνο απο αυτο, έως και 10msec και βάλε λιγότερο στο ping.

----------


## Ice-Blade

εγώ δεν ξέρει από pps και fps και dslam και fbi και cia και rtfm και pebkac.
ξέρω δε μπορει μιλήσει ιντερνετ οταν πληρωνει. μηπως βαλει dialup αλλα και αυτο ακριβηνε. μαλλον φτιαξει περιστερωνα να μεταφερει μηνυματα με περιστερια αλλα μετα ΟΤΕ απαγορεψει εναερια κυκλοφορια περιστεριων και φτιαξει ειδικους σωληνες από όπου επιτρεπει περναει μονο 1 περιστερι / ωρα




> 6. Τα 2, 3, 4 και 5 θεωρώ σωστό και δίκαιο να γίνονται ανά κλάση (ταχύτητα) DSL γραμμής ώστε οι ταχύτερες κλάσεις να έχουν αναλογικά περισσότερη διατιθέμενη ικανότητα δικτύου (είτε είναι bandiwdth είτε είναι packets/sec) διότι πλερώνουν και περισσότερο.


τσου. πλερωνω μπαντγουιντθ. ΒοΑιΠ χρησιμοποιει περισσοτερο απο 384; οχι. θελω ΒοΑιΠ. 1024 εχει 1024 μπαντγουιντθ 384 εχει 384 μπαντγουιντθ. πακετα με μηλα και πορτοκαλια ντεν ξερει. 1024 παρει περισσοτερο μπαντγουιντθ γιατι πλερωνει αλλα οχι περισσοτερα πακετα. πακετα ιδια ολους. Συμφωνω με ολα υπολοιπα που λες.
ουγκ.

----------


## ntsili

> -Μηνιαίο 17 ευρώ για γραμμή 512
> 
> Παρε το 2mbit static με 24Ε


Στην Αγγλία πληρώνεις και για το extra unlimited για ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ και σου έρχεται 
φθηνότερα από ό,τι στην Ελλάδα....
ΕΑΝ βάλει ο ΟΤΕ extra χρεώσεις, ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΥΣΑ ΜΟΝΟ αν είχε αντίστοιχες τιμές 
ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ με της Αγγλίας... Αλλιώς να μην τον σκεφτεί καν. Προσωπικά δεν θα 
είχα πρόβλημα για 24 ευρώ το μήνα για 2Mbit και άπειρα GB... Πολύ λιγότερα από τα 
45 ευρώ που δίνω για την κουτσουρεμένη (λόγω packet rate) 512 γραμμή μου.





> Μα την παναγια ρε παιδια, αν δεν ειχα μαθει καποιους απο σας καλυτερα τοτε θα ελεγα οτι ειστε βαλτοι του ΟΤΕ. Εχω δει κατα καιρους να δικαιολογουνται τα παντα. Απο την διατηρηση υψηλων τιμων στα adsl, αυξηση τιμων στα dialup μεχρι και αυτα που γινονται πλεον με τα πακετα. Πλασσαρονται αποψεις οπως ο δια βιας (εστω ο δια χρημασι) περιορισμος απ'τον ΟΤΕ ή ο αυτοπεριορισμος και δινεται λογικη βαση μεχρι και στο κοψιμο των πακετων. 
> 
> Μα εδω δεν εχει προβλημα ο ISP μου να κατεβαζω 20-30 giga με το εξωτερικο και γι'αυτο μου εχει και χαμηλο τιμολογιο στο unlimited bandwidth..Και πληρωνουν και τα διεθνη τους κυκλωματα χρυσαφι... Και εχει προβλημα ο ΟΤΕ να παρει τα data μου μεσω του ΑΤΜ δικτυου και να τα μεταφερει λιγα χιλιομετρα στον ISP ? O OTE o οποίος παιρνει >80% του συνολικου κοστους της ιντερνετ συνδεσης μου για να κανει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ? 
> 
> Να εχει και ενα οριο ο παραλογισμος..


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Δεν πρέπει να δικαιολογείται κανένας ΟΤΕ, από την στιγμή που οι 
υπηρεσίες του είναι εν γένει προβληματικές.(δες και τα τελευταία μου posts) Αυτά που 
γράφω παραπάνω ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ θα έχουν εφαρμογή όταν κάποτε εμφανιστούν και άλλες 
ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ πλην Vivodi. Και επαναλαμβάνω, ότι ΔΕΝ θα είχα πρόβλημα 
να δίνω ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ 24 ευρώ το μήνα για 2Mbit με full extra (άπειρα Gb). *Εννοείται 
ότι ΑΝ ο ΟΤΕ τολμήσει -όπως είναι τώρα η κατάσταση τιμών & δικτύου- και βάλει 
πλαφόν στα Gb που κατεβάζουμε και ορίσει και EXTRA ΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ για όσους θέλουν να 
το ξεπερνάνε, θα κατέβαινα με μπαζούκα στα γραφεία του σε dt.* Το επαναλαμβάνω: 
ΔΕΝ έχω πρόβλημα να δίνω 24ευρώ/μήνα για γραμμή 2ΜBit full.

----------


## kostas_pav

Μόλις πριν λίγο κόπηκαν οι DSL της Αθήνας!!!! :Sad:  

ΟΙ ΓΡΑΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Thumb Dup:  

Όχι για πολύ όμως.... :Evil:  


http://kostas-pav.freegr.net/packets.PNG

----------


## kostas_pav

9 πακέτα :Shocked:  

ΤΟ BROWSING ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ!



ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ 1 ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΩΣ ΒΛΑΒΕΙ Ο ΠΟΤΕ?

----------


## BlindG

Μιας που αναφέρθηκε το θέμα περιορισμού (στα πόλοιπα συμφωνώ με το Νεκτάριο και προτείνω μισθωμένη γραμμή από πολυκατοικία της Σκανδιναβίας....):

Telefonica Ισπανίας-Βραζιλίας: Συνδέσεις 1ΜΒit απεριόριστες. Ισπανία για 29Ε/μήνα (ΣΥΝΟΛΟ) αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και Βραζιλία 512 (τότε που ήξερα) για κάτι λιγότερο από 35-40reais(12-13Ε) το μήνα (εεεε στη Βραζιλία, ας πούμε οτι είναι λίγο διαφορετικοί οι μισθοί).

Αν εξαιρέσουμε τους φλωροάγγλους (από οτι λέτε εδώ γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω) και τους φλωροβέλγους που έχουν του πεταμού τις 2MBit γραμμές αλλά με 10GB ( :Vava: ) όριο το μήνα σε περιοχές που ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι (τι μου θυμίζει... τι μου θυμίζει :Viking: ) αλλά μπορείς να αγοράσεις 1GB για 1Ε, όλη η υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη που ξέρω (Γερμανία, Ολλανδία, -θέλω να μάθω για Γαλλία-, Πορτογαλία), οι συνδέσεις είναι απεριόριστες ΚΑΙ φτηνές.

Έλεος με τους Άγγλους, ΔΕΝ έχουν ζωή!

----------


## MNP-10

> Τώρα που μας βγάζει αυτό; Οπως σωστά έκανες τους υπολογισμούς σου, με 620Mbps που έχει η HOL, αντιστοιχεί σε 620 * 1024 / 120 = 5290 χρήστες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί η HOL να σηκώσει με το διεθνές κύκλωμά της 5290 χρήστες που ο καθένας τραβά με 120Kbps.


Ως εδω καλα.




> Επειδή αυτό όμως δεν μπορεί να στέκει, ας κάνουμε μια υπόθεση ότι είναι μόνο 4000 χρήστες.


Το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι οτι δεν στεκει και το κατεβασα στους 4000-4500. Το 5290 ειναι νουμερο το οποιο αντιπροσωπευει την ιδεατη διαιρεση ολου του bandwidth σε αριθμο χρηστων χωρις απωλειες. Επειδη ομως τα data δεν κατεβαινουν σε ενα μονο stream, αυτο το νουμερο παραμενει θεωρητικο. Στην πραγματικοτητα ο καθε p2p χρηστης δινει/παιρνει data με τουλαχιστον 5 πηγες. Που σημαινει 5000 χρηστες Χ 5 πηγες ο καθενας και εχεις ενα stream των 620mbit που ξαφνικα σπαει σε 25.000 κομματια (και τουλαχιστον αλλα 5-10.000 πακετα ack που απαντανε στα δικα μας uploads) το οποιο δημιουργει μεγαλο κατακερματισμο του bandwidth. Αν κολλας εκει, πες ρε παιδι μου 5.000 ατομα και μπουκωσε. Ειμαστε οκ?

Θα μπορουσα να σου πω και το εσχατο σεναριο του full download πχ

1000 χρηστες 384 => (1000 Χ 320kbit) => 320 mbit
500 χρηστες 512 => (500 Χ 440kbit) => 220 mbit
250 χρηστες 1mb => (250 X 880kbit) => 220 mbit

συνολο 760...αλλα βλεπεις, δεν εβαλα τετοια σεναρια. Το πηγα χαλαρα με 120kbit. 




> Ομως δεν νομίζω η HOL να έχει το 1/4 όλων των ADSL συνδέσεων (160,000 όπως αναφέρεις). Αρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με αυτούς τους υπολογισμούς, στις διεθνείς συνδέσεις των παρόχων.


Στην ουσια εδωσα 2 διαφορετικα παραδειγματα. 1 μονο για hol (οπου 4500 "χαλαροι" ζωοφιλοι αρκουν να της φανε ολο το bandwidth των) και 1 για τη γενικοτερη κατασταση του ελληνικου ιντερνετ (οπου με ενα 25% των χρηστων να δουλευουν το μουλαρακι στο χαλαρο, θα ειχαν φαει ολα τα gigabit των ελληνικων ISP). Αυτα τα λεω για να μην λεμε οτι "αααα.. κατεβαζουν ολοι με τα μουλαρια και πατωσαμε". Και το αναλυω για να καταλαβουμε οτι αν αυτο ισχυε εστω και για τους μισους ή το 25%, δε θα ειχε μεινει ουτε σταγονα bandwidth για να κανουμε εμεις μετα τα benchmark με το εξωτερικο και να βαραμε 40αρια.

Αυτο παλια (εποχες 95-97) ισχυε κανονικα οταν οι ISP ειχανε γραμμες μερικες εκατονταδες kilobyte ως λιγα megabit και πατωνανε με τα dialup downloads με αποτελεσμα τα μοντεμ να μην τερματιζουν στα 3.2 αλλα να παιρνεις 1 και 2kb/sec αναλογα το ποσο splitting ετρωγαν οι γραμμες. Γιατι εκει ειχε peakarei το bandwidth use και αρχιζε το sharing.

Το παραλογο ειναι σημερα οι ISP να εχουν διεθνες bandwith στη διαθεση τους να σε εξυπηρετησουν 1:1 και ο ΟΤΕ να αδυνατει να σου παρεχει τοπικο bandwith και πακετα για να συνδεθεις με τον ISP. Και την ιδια ωρα ο ISP να παιρνει ψιχουλα, ο ΟΤΕ να παιρνει ολα τα λεφτα και καποιοι να τον επικροτουν.

----------


## sdikr

> Ως εδω καλα.
> 
> 
> 
> Το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι οτι δεν στεκει και το κατεβασα στους 4000-4500. Το 5290 ειναι νουμερο το οποιο αντιπροσωπευει την ιδεατη διαιρεση ολου του bandwidth σε αριθμο χρηστων χωρις απωλειες. Επειδη ομως τα data δεν κατεβαινουν σε ενα μονο stream, αυτο το νουμερο παραμενει θεωρητικο. Στην πραγματικοτητα ο καθε p2p χρηστης δινει/παιρνει data με τουλαχιστον 5 πηγες. Που σημαινει 5000 χρηστες Χ 5 πηγες ο καθενας και εχεις ενα stream των 620mbit που ξαφνικα σπαει σε 25.000 κομματια (και τουλαχιστον αλλα 5-10.000 πακετα ack που απαντανε στα δικα μας uploads) το οποιο δημιουργει μεγαλο κατακερματισμο του bandwidth. Αν κολλας εκει, πες ρε παιδι μου 5.000 ατομα και μπουκωσε. Ειμαστε οκ?
> 
> Θα μπορουσα να σου πω και το εσχατο σεναριο του full download πχ
> 
> 1000 χρηστες 384 => (1000 Χ 320kbit) => 320 mbit
> ...


δεν έχει κανένας isp bandwidth για 1:1  και για αυτό δεν βλέπεις κανέναν να φωνάζει

οσο για το ο isp Να πέρνει ψίχουλά,  ίσως, βλέπεις ο Οτέ έχει εκπτώσεις ανάλογα με το τι αγορές κάνουν οι εναλακτικοι.

----------


## ndan_gr

Πριν λίγο λοιπόν που ανέβαζα ένα torrent είδα ένα χρήστη...



να κατεβάζει με 566,3 kb/s!  :Crying:  

ενώ εμείς χαιρόμαστε με τα 5-10 kb/s για torrent (όχι ότι η γραμμή πάει καλύτερα).

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν με πειράζει να κατεβάζω με χαμηλή ταχύτητα από p2p (πείτε οτι το βλέπω σαν "τιμωρία"), αλλά να σέρνεται και η γραμμή αυτό πάει πολύ.

----------


## MNP-10

> δεν έχει κανένας isp bandwidth για 1:1  και για αυτό δεν βλέπεις κανέναν να φωνάζει


Ναι δεν εννοω θεωρητικο 1:1 (δηλαδη να εχουν διεθνη συνδεση = συνδρομητες * ταχυτητα συνδρομητη).. Εννοω οτι στην πραξη σου δινουν full bandwidth...

----------


## anon

Βλέπω με ευχαρίστηση ότι αρχίσατε να καταλαβαίνετε ότι η πηγή του προβλήματος είναι οι τιμές. Χαίρομαι με τις αναφορές με τιμές σε άλλες χώρες. Ετσι, έτσι. Και σταματήστε τα περι pps, kbps κλπ γιατί δεν βγάζει πουθενά. Ας πάρουμε όπως είπε και κάποιος συνάδελφος πιο πάνω με 24 ευρώ 24mbps και ας έχει contention ratio 1/50!!! Θα είμαι μια χαρά.... Και το voip.

----------


## mich83

I think Dave is right. Today things are muche better. Actually VoIP works awesome! Minimal delay - no pakcet problems. In compare with last Tuesday around 4:00pm and same time today there is a HUGE difference. I hope that this is not  an one-day miracle but i doubt it. 

edit : At testyourvoip.com I had 4.3 today instead of las week's rate between 1 and 2.5

----------


## mich83

> mich83, don't be too happy, I also had days when my 384 connection worked perfectly 
> 
> Are you able to test your packets per second?


I use voipbuster and sjphone and both - when there is no packet limiting -  receive 45-55 packets per second. In hight traffic hours I used to have 35-45 pps so I was unable to use VoIP. Today while  downloading a file I saw that i was receiving 65-85 pps. Last week I wasn't able to get these numbers even at 3:00 A.M.

----------


## drtequila

Εντελως πληροφοριακα,ακομα ενα παιχνιδι που θα ειναι αδυνατο να παιξουμε οταν βγει,ειναι το ddo >> www.ddo.com .

Toσο σε δοκιμαστικο event που το επαιξα 2-3 μερες οσο και το τωρα που ειμαι στην beta το παιχνιδι ειναι απλα unplayable.H συμπεριφορα παρομοια με call of duty 2/counterstrike .Ξαφνικα lag spikes και νεκρωματα της συνδεσης.

Η dial up μου τα παει καλυτερα,αλλα ποσο καλα να τα παει και αυτη η καιμενη  :Sad:  .

-Τοσους μηνες εχει το thread και απο οσο διαβαζω κανενα φως στο τουνελ ε? Περιμενουμε την vivodi δηλαδη  :Evil:

----------


## morpheus

Παρακολουθώ τελευταία το thread γιατι έχω και εγώ το πρόβλημα (εχω δει και 18pps) και περιμενω καταργηση για να παω σε DSL Cube.

Θέλω να προσθεσω μια λεπτομερεια σχετικα με αυτα που λετε για το αν φταινε τα μουλαρια, οι τιμες, ο μητσοτάκης, οι Αμερικάνοι κλπ. Αποσο εχω καταλαβει καποιοι λένε οτι φταει η τσιγκουνια του ΟΤΕ στο BW των DSLAM, ενώ οι άλλοι λένε οτι φταινε οι τιμες και οτι αν ειχαμε 24 MBps στην τιμή της 384 δε θα ειχαμε προβλημα.
νομιζω οτι λετε ολοι το ιδιο τελικα, γιατι εσεις που λετε οτι σε 24αρες δε θα ειχαμε το προβλημα, εννοειτε 24 με ιδιο overbooking με τωρα, άρα 24/384= περιπου 60πλασιο BW στο DSLAM, το οποιο ο ΟΤΕ προφανως δεν εχει καμια ορεξη να διαθεσει, αρα καταληγουμε στην τσιγκουνια του ΟΤΕ παλι.

Αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει καλά εγω, και διορθωστε με αν κανω λάθος, ειναι η τεχνικη φυση του προβληματος. Τεινω να καταληγω οτι ειναι αποτελεσμα του συνδυασμου κακου QoS (με pps αντι για bps) και ελλειψης BW που κανει το QOS να δουλευει συνεχεια. Σωστα;

----------


## kostas_pav

> I just did another test and something definitely seems to have changed. I managed just over 200pps with a download from ftp.ntua.gr, a voip call via i-call and a ping flood to an external router. During this time, the VOIP call was clear and the ping I had running to my ISP's router didn't go above 300ms.
> 
> Hopefully this is the start of something good and permanent!


Not in here... :Sad:   I am still at 9 packets/sec... Sometimes I get 20 (but that is very rare to my 384 line)....

----------


## pan.nl

Here in Kallithea (Athens) area, though, the situation has improved since yesterday, even at peak times I can make decent voip calls (by using the G.723 codec, but that's another story). I check the number of pps regularly during the day, and it doesn't seem to fall under 55-60 pps. At night it's stuck at 98 pps. I just hope it's going to last..

At which area are you located, dave? It seems to play a significant role many times, you see..

----------


## drtequila

Πριν προχωρησω σε αναβαθμιση της γραμμης μου απο 384>512 θα ηθελα να ακουσω μερικα σχολια για την τωρινη μου κατασταση,την οποια βρισκω ιδιαιτερα περιεργη.

Καταρχας βρισκομαι στην Πατρα,κεντρο Κωνσταντινουπολεως,με adsl OTE 384/128,forthnet 256/128 και μοντεμ jetspeed 500. Συνδεομαι με pppoE χωρις ΝΑΤ (επιλογη rfc 1483 bridged στο jetspeed).Aναφερω το τελευταιο μπας και εχει σχεση με την κατασταση μου.
Αντιμετοπιζω την γνωστη κατασταση στην Πατρα,δηλαδη ~20ms ping και full download speeds το πρωι π.χ και ~70 ms ping και μειωμενες ταχυτητες τις ωρες αιχμης.(pings προς forthnet)


ON-topic τωρα,το all seeing eye μου βγαζει απο χτες το απογευμα που το πρωτοδοκιμασα μεχρι και τωρα 200+ με 300+ maximum pps .

-Ενω τρεχει το τεστ του all seeing eye παρατηρω το ping προς forthnet και βλεπω οτι στο τελος του τεστ απο ~70 πεταγεται στα ~1100 και ξαναπεφτει.

-Παροτι εχω τετοια (τρελα απο οτι καταλαβαινω) νουμερα στο pps τοσο το VoipBuster οσο και η "call" λειτουργια του Yahoo messenger προκαλουν νεκρωση της γραμμης μου μεσα σε 1-2 sec απο την στιγμη που ξεκιναω την κληση.
Το ping δηλαδη παει απο 70>500>2000>time out .H γραμμη τα παιζει τοσο ωστε το VoipBuster ξεσυνδεεται οποτε και η γραμμη επανερχεται μετα απο λιγα sec.

-Παιζοντας το DnD online (beta ακομα) παρατηρω 2 φαινομενα.
1)Συνηθως σε σημειο με πολλη κινηση το latency πεταγεται στο 20k ms(βασει του μετρητη του παιχνιδιου), το παιχνιδι παγωνει,ενω το ping (που τρεχει απο πισω) παει απο 70>500>2000>time out και νεκρωνει η γραμμη.

2)Ενω το latency παραμενει στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα του ~150 ms και το ping με forthnet στα ~80 ο χαρακτηρας καρφωνεται στο εδαφος.Τον κουνας πχ λιγο δεξια,κουνιεται και μετα αμεσως παει στην προηγουμενη θεση.

Τα παραπανω τα ειχα παρατηρησει και παλιοτερα στα counterstrike,call of duty 2 .

Το προβλημα παντως στο online gaming φαινεται ακομα και να εξαφανιζεται τις πρωινες ωρες,ενω το voip μονιμως προκαλει νεκρωση της συνδεσης.Επαναλαμβανω το pps παραμενει τελειο ολη την ημερα.

-Μια αλλη παρατηρηση,αν προσπαθησω να κανω το τεστ του all seeing eye ενω κανω download(full speed)  η ενω προσπαθω να κανω voip κληση ,μου βγαζει network too unstable to get a reading.Πηρα μετρησεις ομως (200-300 pps) ενω εκανα dl με περιορισμενη την ταχυτητα (πχ στα 8-12-18 kb/s)

Αυτα και περιμενω αποψεις  :Razz:

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα αποδείξω με αριθμούς ότι *δεν υπάρχει θέμα contention ratio στα dslam αλλά* *το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στους BBRAS*.




> ping -q -l 100 -v -i 0 -s 30 -w 1 62.38.0.170
> PING 62.38.0.170 (62.38.0.170) 30*(58) bytes of data*.
> 
> --- 62.38.0.170 ping statistics ---
> 160 packets transmitted, *31 received*, 80% packet loss, time 982ms
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 52.969/511.390/956.056/262.092 ms, pipe 129, ipg/ewma 6.177/748.254 ms




*Δεδομένα*Μέγεθος ελάχιστου εισερχομενου IP πακέτου         = _58bytes_Μέγεθος μέγιστου εισερχόμενου IP πακέτου = _1450bytes
_ Μέγιστο εισερχόμενο pps rate με 58bytes= _31pps_ Μέγιστο εισερχόμενο pps rate               με 1450bytes= _26.6pps_Μέγιστο εισερχόμενο θεωρητικό bit rate = _384kbps
_Μέγεθος pppoe headers  = (14+6+2)    = _22bytes_Μέγεθος AAL5 headers = (3+3+2+0+8) = _16bytes_Μέγεθος ATM frame                             = _48bytes_*
 Απόδειξη

* *Για το ελάχιστο μέγεθος IP πακέτου 58bytes*
 
Το συνολικό μέγεθος της πληροφορίας σε bytes που πρέπει να μετατραπεί σε ATM cells για να μεταφερθεί από το dslam στο modem μας αποτελείται από:το ίδιο IP πακέτοτους pppoe headersτους AAL5 headersATMPayload = IPpacket + pppoeHeaders + AAL5Header
                  = 58 + 22 + 16
                  = *96bytes*Το payload θα χωριστεί σε ATM cells των 48 byte άρα o αριθμός των cells που χρειάζομαστε για ένα IP πακέτο των 58bytes είναι:ATMcells = ATMPayload / ATMframe
             = 96 / 48
             = *2cells

*Άρα η μέγιστη ταχύτητα μεταγωγής που πιάνουμε είναι:CellsRate = PacketRate * ATMcells
             = 31 * 2
             = *62cells/s
*
ενώ η ταχυτητα μας σε bytes και bits είναι:

ByteRate = PacketRate * ATMPayload
              = 31 * 96
              = *2976bytes/s* ή* 2.9kbytes/s*
  BitRate    = ByteRate * 8
              = 2976 * 8
              = *23808bits/s* ή *23.25kbits/s

*Ας βρούμε το contention ratio *υποθέτοντας, όπως ειπώθηκε, ότι όλοι όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο dslam κατεβάζουν αβέρτα*.ContentionRatio = Bitrate / BitrateMaxBitrate
                       = 23.25kbps / 384kbps
                       = *1:17* (περίπου)Άρα σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς για IP πακέτο 58byte, αρκεί ένα contention ratio μεγαλύτερο από 17 για να φτάσουμε να έχουμε περιορισμό 31 πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτό.

*Για το μέγιστο μέγεθος IP πακέτου 1450bytes

*Ας υπολογίσουμε τώρα το contention ratio με το μέγιστο μέγεθος IP πακέτου 1450bytes.ATMPayload = IPpacket + pppoeHeaders + AAL5Header
                  = 1450 + 22 + 16
                  = *1488bytes*ATMcells = ATMPayload / ATMframe
              = 1488 / 48
              = *31cells

*CellsRate = PacketRate * ATMcells
              = 26.6 * 31
              = *825cells/s*ByteRate = PacketRate * ATMPayload
               = 26.6 * 1488
               = *39581bytes/s* ή* 38.7kbytes/s*
   BitRate    = ByteRate * 8
               = 2976 * 8
               = *316646bits/s* ή *309kbits/s

*ContentionRatio = Bitrate / BitrateMaxBitrate
                        = 23.25kbps / 384kbps
                        = *1:1.24* (περίπου)
*???*

* 1:1.24 <> 1:17 !!!*

* To contention ratio είναι μεταβλητό; ΟΧΙ*
* Το contention ratio αλλάζει ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του πακέτου; ΟΧΙ*

*Απλά η υπόθεση ότι όλοι οι χρήστες ενός dslam κατεβάζουν διαρκώς ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!*

*Αν ίσχυε τότε και στις 2 περιπτώσεις θα είχαμε το ίδιο contention ratio δηλαδη 1:17.*

*Αντιθέτως βλέπουμε ότι η χρήση από τους χρήστες είναι τόσο μικρή που είναι σαν να είμαστε σε dslam με contention ratio 1:1.24!!!

*Αυτά γιατί κάποιοι ξεροκέφαλοι αρνούνται να καταλάβουν το αυτονόητο και αποπροσανατολίζουν συνέχεια τον κόσμο...

----------


## ndan_gr

Άρα αν κατάλαβα σωστά το ratio είναι μεταξύ του 1:17 και του 1:24 .

Δεν κατάφερα όμως να "εντοπίσω" το πρόβλημα.
Εννοείς ότι συνδέονται αρκετοί χρήστες περισσότεροι από όσους πρέπει;

Σόρρυ, αν δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά...

(πάω να φέρω ένα περιοδικό που αναφέρει ο ΟΤΕ πόσους και καλά συνδέει)

Χμ (PC World T.1 Ιανουάριος 2005, σελ.87)

Αναφέρει ότι σε κάθε Dslam "φέτα" είναι για 32 συνδρομητές (συγκεκριμένα αναφέρεται στα Alcatel).

----------


## Acinonyx

Όχι,

δε μπορούμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα για το contention ratio που έχει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά *μπορούμε να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα ότι όσο και να είναι δεν μας επηρρεάζει αυτή τη στιγμή*.

Απλά δείχνω ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η υπερβολική χρήση που επιμένουν να λενε κάποιοι γιατί αν ήταν τότε δεν θα υπολογίζαμε στα μεγάλα πακέτα 1:1.24 αλλά το πραγματικό conention ratio που από ότι έχω ακούσει είναι γύρω στο 1:20 σχεδον 16 φορές περισσότερο!

----------


## ndan_gr

Αν πάρω αύριο στο τεχνικό τμήμα του ΟΤΕ και τους πω κατα γράμμα τι έχεις γράψει...πως θα με "κοιτάξουν" λολ

----------


## Zanini

> Άρα αν κατάλαβα σωστά το ratio είναι μεταξύ του 1:17 και του 1:24 .
> .


Προσεξε: Λεει *1:1.24* και οχι 1:24

----------


## Navigator

Σωστά τα λέει ο Αcininyx και θερμά συνχαρητηρια για τη τεκμηρίωση.Στίς βλάβες οταν μίλαγα με σχετικό και οχι άσχετο τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ άκουγα το ίδιο "αν δεν αλλαχθούν τα ΑΤΜ με άλλη σύνχρονη τεχνολογία άκρη δεν θα βρούμε με το χάλι του δικτύου".
Ολοι οι τεχνικοί περιμένουν τα ethernet.

----------


## sdikr

> Όχι,
> 
> δε μπορούμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα για το contention ratio που έχει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά *μπορούμε να βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα ότι όσο και να είναι δεν μας επηρρεάζει αυτή τη στιγμή*.
> 
> Απλά δείχνω ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η υπερβολική χρήση που επιμένουν να λενε κάποιοι γιατί αν ήταν τότε δεν θα υπολογίζαμε στα μεγάλα πακέτα 1:1.24 αλλά το πραγματικό conention ratio που από ότι έχω ακούσει είναι γύρω στο 1:20 σχεδον 16 φορές περισσότερο!


Θα ήθελά τότε να μου πεις το πώς γίνεται,  χρήστης που κάνει σύνδεση στον Bbras 1  πχ του οτε (και μετά με τους isp)  έχει πχ στην τούμπα 30 pps,  και στην ροσταν πάλι στον ίδιο bbras 338;

Συμβουλή,  πάρε στον οτε να δεί την κάρτα σου στο dslam λόγο του Packet loss

----------


## pinkisntwell

Επειδή εγώ είμαι λίγο μπούμπης, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ντεν φταίμε εμείς που κατεβάζουμε που ο δίπλα δεν μπορεί να πάρει τηλέφωνο με voip;

Μήπως τελικά *φταίει ο ΟΤΕ;*

----------


## sdikr

> Επειδή εγώ είμαι λίγο μπούμπης, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ντεν φταίμε εμείς που κατεβάζουμε που ο δίπλα δεν μπορεί να πάρει τηλέφωνο με voip;
> 
> Μήπως τελικά *φταίει ο ΟΤΕ;*


Ναι φταίει,  γιατί έχει μεγάλες χρεώσεις,  γιατί έδωσε λιανική  και γιατί είναι Οτε


βλέπεις οι καλοί Isp  πάντα λένε αααα φταίει ο Οτε (ασχετά αν σε μερικές περιπτώσεις δεν φταίει)

----------


## yiapap

Acinonyx,
Ενδιαφέρουσα η ανάλυση.
Όμως νομίζω ότι το μόνο που απέδειξες είναι ότι ΕΣΥ βρίσκεσαι σε DSLAM που δεν έχει πρόβλημα bandwidth με τον (φορτωμένο) BBRAS... τίποτε παραπάνω...

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Σωστά τα λέει ο Αcininyx και θερμά συνχαρητηρια για τη τεκμηρίωση.Στίς βλάβες οταν μίλαγα με σχετικό και οχι άσχετο τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ άκουγα το ίδιο "αν δεν αλλαχθούν τα ΑΤΜ με άλλη σύνχρονη τεχνολογία άκρη δεν θα βρούμε με το χάλι του δικτύου".
> Ολοι οι τεχνικοί περιμένουν τα ethernet.


Για σωπάτε που ο *ΟΤΕ είναι τόσο μπροστά στις εξελίξεις που αχρήστεψε κιόλας τα ΑΤΜ δίκτυα... :HaHa:  
Μάλλον τους κουράζει το configuration του ΑΤΜ και θελουν να βρουν την ησυχία τους και αυτοί.
Να δώ διαγωνισμους για εγκατασταση Gbit Enet περιμένω τώρα... :Very Happy:

----------


## yiapap

> Για σωπάτε που ο *ΟΤΕ ...


Εγώ πάντως θα έγραφα "ο π***"  :Mr. Green:  
 :Offtopic:

----------


## rozak

Για σιγά, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι καταλήγουμε στη ρίζα του προβλήματος:

Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ κάνει απλά μοίρασμα ATM Cells, έχοντας βάλει σαν όριο τα 32 (32 cells * 1500 bytes per cell * 8 bits per byte =384000 bits per second);

Άν ναι, τότε οτιδήποτε εκτός από http, ftp είναι απλά καταδικασμένο.

Αχ και να μπορούσαμε να το διασταυρώσουμε...

Παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία....

----------


## Ice-Blade

Που θα πάρει ρε παιδιά αυτή η ιστορία; Νομικά δε μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα; Στην ουσία έχουμε μια ελατωματική υπηρεσία εδώ πέρα.... δεν είναι DSL αυτό είναι χάλι!

----------


## anon

> * 1:1.24 <> 1:17 !!!*
> 
> * To contention ratio είναι μεταβλητό; ΟΧΙ*
> * Το contention ratio αλλάζει ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του πακέτου; ΟΧΙ*
> 
> *Απλά η υπόθεση ότι όλοι οι χρήστες ενός dslam κατεβάζουν διαρκώς ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!*


To contention ratio προσδιορίζει πόσο overbooking γίνεται στην γραμμή και όχι πόση ταχύτητα παίρνεις. Προσδιορίζει το ελάχιστο. Απο κει και πέρα μπορεί να πάρεις ταχύτητα μέχρι που αντιστοιχεί σε 1/1. Απο κεί και πέρα πόσο παίρνει ο καθένας σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης έχει να κάνει με το QoS που έχει υλοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ. Ολα έχουν εξηγηθεί πιο πάνω. Εαν έχεις ασχοληθεί με QoS σε γραμμές μισθωμένες που έχεις congestion θα καταλάβαινες.




> Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ κάνει απλά μοίρασμα ATM Cells, έχοντας βάλει σαν όριο τα 32 (32 cells * 1500 bytes per cell * 8 bits per byte =384000 bits per second);
> 
> Άν ναι, τότε οτιδήποτε εκτός από http, ftp είναι απλά καταδικασμένο.


Οταν έχεις γραμμή 384 τότε λογικά δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Ομως αυτό που αναφέρεις δεν στέκει, γιατί έχει αναφερθεί, ότι σε ώρα "περίεργες" κλπ ή σε μη πιταρισμένα DSLAM έχουν καλές ταχύτητες σε πρωτόκολλα με μικρά πακέτα, που σημαίνει ότι παίρνουν πολύ περισσότερα απο 32 ATM cell / second. Εχουν αναφερθεί pps πολυ περισσότερα απο 100, που θα ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατο να συμβούν με fixed rate of 32 ATM cells. Εξάλλου κάπου διάβασα σε τεχνική τεκμηρίωση ότι για το ATM δίκτυο των DSLAM χρησιμοποιείται VBR (variable bit rate) και όχι CBR (constant bit rate).

----------


## ngc4486

Είναι απίστευτο, εχω ταχυτητες PSTN σε όποια άλλη εφαρμογή εκτός από http. Τις πρώτες μέρες όλα ήταν ιδανικά 24/7 με 35KB/s. εδώ και 5 μέρες εκτός που στα speedtest βγάζω (220 - 250)kbps (με σύνδεση 384/128) όλες οι άλλες εφαρμογές ειναι για κλάματα (VOIP, p2p,κλπ). Έχω το μουλάρι να κατεβάζει με 5 - 7 και δεν μπορώ ούτε σελίδες να δω. Πήρα στην otenet και μου λένε δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός στα πακέτα ούτε από εμάς ούτε απο τον πΟΤΕ και πως αν κατεβάζω με 35 από το tucows όλα ειναι μια χαρά...Μα της λέω το p2p κατεβάζει με ταχύτητες PSTN και λέει α δεν φταίει η γραμμή, είναι οι άλλοι χρήστες που δεν σας δίνουν αρχεία σε μαγάλη ταχύτητα. 

PS:ενω πριν λίγες μέρες τα ίδια πράγματα τα κατέβαζα με 35

Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε...

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Πήρα στην otenet και μου λένε δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός στα πακέτα ούτε από εμάς ούτε απο τον πΟΤΕ


 :Laughing:  Αυτό ήταν καλό! Πάρε ξανά και πες τους ότι έχουν περιορισμό και το ξέρουν οι πάντες και να σταματήσουν επιτέλους να είναι *ΨΕΥΤΕΣ.*

----------


## ngc4486

Σας λέω σχεδόν μου το έκλεισε, ότι και αν έλεγα η απαντηση ήταν αν κατεβάζεται απο το tucows με 30 - 35 όλα είναι μια χαρά...(μήπως ειναι τηλεφωνητής και λέει συνέχεια αυτό?) Έκανα και το τεστάκι με τα πακέτα 22 - 25 σε p2p (όπου κατεβάζω με 5KB) και επίσης 22 - 25 σε http (όπου κατεβάζω με 32KB) Και για όσους δεν την πάτησαν ακόμα, είμαι Περιστέρι σε DSLAM siemens.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Θα ήθελά τότε να μου πεις το πώς γίνεται, χρήστης που κάνει σύνδεση στον Bbras 1 πχ του οτε (και μετά με τους isp) έχει πχ στην τούμπα 30 pps, και στην ροσταν πάλι στον ίδιο bbras 338;
> 
> Συμβουλή,  πάρε στον οτε να δεί την κάρτα σου στο dslam λόγο του Packet loss


Μία εξήγηση που δίνω είναι ότι πέφτουν σε διαφορετικό ATM module.

Δεν έχω packet loss σε φυσιολογικό ping. Αν δεν βαριέσαι να ψάχνεις το χάος του thread, τσέκαρε τη διαδικασία που χρησιμοποιώ για να μετρήσω τα μέγιστα pps. Έχει σχεση με το χρόνο που περιμένω για την απάντηση του ping flood.




> Acinonyx,
> Ενδιαφέρουσα η ανάλυση.
> Όμως νομίζω ότι το μόνο που απέδειξες είναι ότι ΕΣΥ βρίσκεσαι σε DSLAM που δεν έχει πρόβλημα bandwidth με τον (φορτωμένο) BBRAS... τίποτε παραπάνω...


Το αν έχω πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα όμως ή δεν έχω φαίνεται καθαρά σε αυτό το γράφημα.

Να επισημάνω ότι η μέτρηση είναι με τον ίδιο τρόπο δηλαδή το ping flood με αναμονή για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα.




> Για σιγά, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι καταλήγουμε στη ρίζα του προβλήματος:
> 
> Μήπως ο ΟΤΕ κάνει απλά μοίρασμα ATM Cells, έχοντας βάλει σαν όριο τα 32 (32 cells * 1500 bytes per cell * 8 bits per byte =384000 bits per second);
> 
> Άν ναι, τότε οτιδήποτε εκτός από http, ftp είναι απλά καταδικασμένο.
> 
> Αχ και να μπορούσαμε να το διασταυρώσουμε...
> 
> Παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία....


Αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει. Δε το μετράς καλά. *Το cell έχει σταθερό payload 48 byte*. Δες εδώ για να καταλάβεις -> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...6674#post16674

Δεν έχει βάλει όριο στα cells/s. Αν έβαζε τότε πως εξηγείται ότι φτάνω τα 625cells/s που έχω με μέγεθος πακέτου 1500bytes;




> To contention ratio προσδιορίζει πόσο overbooking γίνεται στην γραμμή και όχι πόση ταχύτητα παίρνεις. Προσδιορίζει το ελάχιστο. Απο κει και πέρα μπορεί να πάρεις ταχύτητα μέχρι που αντιστοιχεί σε 1/1. Απο κεί και πέρα πόσο παίρνει ο καθένας σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης έχει να κάνει με το QoS που έχει υλοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ. Ολα έχουν εξηγηθεί πιο πάνω. Εαν έχεις ασχοληθεί με QoS σε γραμμές μισθωμένες που έχεις congestion θα καταλάβαινες.


Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος. Το contention ratio εχει άμμεση σχέση με το πόση ταχύτητα παιρνεις.




> The term contention ratio applies specifically to the number of people connected to an ISP *who share a set amount of bandwidth*.


Άρα στην κλάση των 384 αν έχει contention ratio π.χ. 1:20 σημαίνει ότι κατάσταση κορεσμού όπου όλοι θα κατεβάζουν ταυτόχρονα, καθένας θα παίρνει 384/20 = 19.2

Παραπάνω όμως δεν ψάχνω να βρω πόσο είναι το congestion ratio του OTE. Ούτε μας ενδιαφέρει ιδιαιτερα.

Απλά αποδυκνύεται ότι *όσο κι αν είναι το contention ratio δεν μας επηρρεάζει* (τουλάχιστον αυτή τη στιγμη)* και δεν είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος.
Επίσης αποδυκνύεται ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η υπερβολική χρήση p2p κλπ. που κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν.*

Εφόσον είμαι χαζός και δε καταλαβαίνω, και εσύ έχεις ασχοληθεί με QoS σε μισθωμένες γραμμές μπορείς να μου πεις που έχω κάνει λαθος στους υπολογισμούς μου; Ευχαριστω..

----------


## WAntilles

> Πήρα στην otenet και μου λένε δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός στα πακέτα ούτε από εμάς ούτε απο τον πΟΤΕ...


Καλά στην ΟΤΕnet είναι οι ίδιοι που σε κλέβουν με τους χαμηλούς κόφτες τους.

*Καί ψεύτες καί κλέφτες ταυτόχρονα.*

----------


## lacacitos

>Εξάλλου κάπου διάβασα σε τεχνική τεκμηρίωση ότι για το ATM δίκτυο των DSLAM >χρησιμοποιείται VBR (variable bit rate) και όχι CBR (constant bit rate).

Eγώ θεωρώ ότι το πιθανότερο (και λογικότερο) είναι τα PVC να είναι ρυθμισμένα σαν UBR (http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/121/ubr.html). Δεν βλέπω κάποιο λόγο για να υπάρχει οποιασδήποτε μορφής QoS στον BBRAS εξάλλου ο BBRAS του ΟΤΕ είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ξέρει για πρωτόκολλα αφού το μόνο που κάνει είναι L2TP ή L2F προς τους providers. Ίσως να έχει καποιας μορφής rate-limiting / shaping για να μην γεμίζει το access δίκτυο από UDP floods κλπ.

Όπως είναι προφανές, αν δεν υπάρχει QoS  στο επίπεδο του PVC δηλ. κάτι της μορφής vbr-nrt, ubr+ δεν μπορεί να γίνει αξιόπιστο QoS (το οποίο θα μπορούσε να τιμολογηθεί διαφορετικά) με δεδομένο ότι κάποια σημεία είναι oversubscribed. Μία πιθανή λύση (αν δεν γίνεται ήδη) θα ήταν να γίνεται random early detect, fair-queueing για να συμπεριφέρονται πιο φιλικά τα μεγάλα TCP transfers...

Από την άλλη βέβαια το θέμα QoS στο Internet είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και αν υπάρχουν πολύ μικρά uplinks στα DSLAM είναι πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

Γενικά εφόσον δεν ξέρουμε ποια είναι η υλοποίηση, ότι και να λέμε εδω πέρα δεν έχει και μεγάλο νόημα... Το QoS είναι λίγο δίκοπο μαχαίρι, η μόνη λύση είναι τα πιο μεγάλα uplinks. Επίσης το κακό με τα bottlenecks στα δίκτυα είναι ότι έχουν μια τάση να μην εξαφανίζονται, απλά να μετατοπίζονται  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## anon

> Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος. Το contention ratio εχει άμμεση σχέση με το πόση ταχύτητα παιρνεις.
> 
> 
> Άρα στην κλάση των 384 αν έχει contention ratio π.χ. 1:20 σημαίνει ότι κατάσταση κορεσμού όπου όλοι θα κατεβάζουν ταυτόχρονα, καθένας θα παίρνει 384/20 = 19.2


Εδω είναι η διαφορά μας. Ψάξε λίγο και διάβασε και θα το βρείς. Ο ΟΤΕ (και ο κάθε πάροχος σε όλο το κόσμο), βάζει το DSLAM και το συνδέει με τον BBRAS είτε με οπτική ίνα είτε με χαλκό, τέλος πάντων οτιδήποτε. Εχει προδεσμεύσει ένα συγκεκριμένο bw και μάλιστα ανα κλάση (στην περίπτωση μας 384/512/1024). Οταν λοιπόν έχεις ένα DSLAM με 500 πόρτες για παράδειγμα όπου 300 πόρτες είναι κλάσεως 384, τότε εαν ισχύει το contention ratio 1/20 που λένε, δίνει για την κλάση 384 του συγκεκριμένου DSLAM ένα κανάλι με bw 5760Κbps. Ολοι οι χρήστες αυτοί, και οι 300, μοιράζονται το συγκεκριμένο bw. Ετσι υπολογίζεται το contention ratio.  Εαν υπάρχουν συνθήκες συμφόρησης (αρκούν 15 χρήστες με φούλ ταχύτητα για κατέβασμα για να κάνουν saturate το κανάλι) τότε εφαρμόζεται κάποιας μορφής QoS. Σίγουρα δεν εφαρμόζει ακριβή διαχωρισμό του bw, γιατί τότε όλοι θα έπαιρναν μόλις 19.2 Kbps. 




> Παραπάνω όμως δεν ψάχνω να βρω πόσο είναι το congestion ratio του OTE. Ούτε μας ενδιαφέρει ιδιαιτερα.
> Απλά αποδυκνύεται ότι *όσο κι αν είναι το contention ratio δεν μας επηρρεάζει* (τουλάχιστον αυτή τη στιγμη)* και δεν είναι η αιτία του προβλήματος.
> Επίσης αποδυκνύεται ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η υπερβολική χρήση p2p κλπ. που κάποιοι υποστηρίζουν. 
> *


*

* Εχω αντίθετη άποψη.




> Εφόσον είμαι χαζός και δε καταλαβαίνω, και εσύ έχεις ασχοληθεί με QoS σε μισθωμένες γραμμές μπορείς να μου πεις που έχω κάνει λαθος στους υπολογισμούς μου; Ευχαριστω..


Δεν είπα ότι είσαι χαζός. Αλλά δεν είναι σωστό εφόσον δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί επαγγελματικά και έχεις εις βάθος γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο, να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα και να επιμένεις σε αυτά.... Οσο για το που έχεις λάθος στους υπολογισμούς σου, δες όλα τα προηγούμενα post μου, όπου έχω βάλει και απλούστατα παραδείγματα για να γίνει κατανοητό. Αυτό που έχω αποδείξει είναι ότι αρκεί ένα 10% των χρηστών (για την ακρίβεια θυρών) στο DSLAM να κατεβάζουν με πλήρη ταχύτητα για να μπουκώνει (πιτάρει) το DSLAM. Επίσης σωστά ειπώθηκε ότι ο ΟΤΕ μεταφέρει ATM cells και δεν κάνει QoS, ούτε μπορεί να κάνει, μες τα encapsulated IP πακέτα. Αλλά ακόμη και εαν μπορούσε, έχω δείξει, ότι λόγω της φύσεως του UDP, που δεν είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενο, θα πρέπει να προδεσμεύσει σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης κάποιο ποσοστό bw. Ακόμη και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ADSL 384 δεν μπορεί να δώσει ικανοποιητικά VoIP για το σύνολο των χρηστών (είναι πολύ μικρή η ταχύτητα σε συνδιασμό με το contention ratio. Ισως εαν το contention ratio ήταν 1/5 ή και λιγότερο να γινόταν κάτι). Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αντί ο ΟΤΕ να μας κάνει το contention ratio στο 1/5 ή και λιγότερο, θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο να γινόταν η 384 -> 1024 με τα ίδια χρήματα. Τα αποτελέσματα θα ήταν για όλους καλύτερα.

----------


## kostas_pav

Ορίστε και η ενημέρωση από την ΕΕΤΤ ότι η καταγγελία έχει φύγει από αυτήν! :Very Happy:  

Δεξί click >>> Αποθήκευση προορισμού ως!
http://kostas-pav.freegr.net/EETT_proothisi_adslgr.GIF

----------


## morpheus

Νταξει με τα επιστημονικα σας ρε παιδια, αλλά έχετε υποψιν οτι την ιδια λύση προτεινετε αφου είτε βελτιωση του contention ration με διατηρηση της ονομαστικης ταχυτητας (πχ 384) είτε αύξηση της ονομαστικης ταχυτητας με διατηρηση του contention ration σημαινει το ενα και το αυτο: οτι ο %$&%^ ΟΤΕ θα αυξησει το BW που δινει σε καθε DSLAM!

----------


## anon

> Νταξει με τα επιστημονικα σας ρε παιδια, αλλά έχετε υποψιν οτι την ιδια λύση προτεινετε αφου είτε βελτιωση του contention ration με διατηρηση της ονομαστικης ταχυτητας (πχ 384) είτε αύξηση της ονομαστικης ταχυτητας με διατηρηση του contention ration σημαινει το ενα και το αυτο: οτι ο %$&%^ ΟΤΕ θα αυξησει το BW που δινει σε καθε DSLAM!


Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Αυξάνοντας την ταχύτητα και διατηρώντας ίδιο το contention ratio σημαίνει ότι αυτοί που παίζουν voip πλέον θα παίζουν ικανοποιητικά και οι υπόλοιποι θα απολαμβάνουμε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. 

Σημαντικός παράγοντας κατ'εμέ για την βελτίωση των ταχυτήτων είναι να αρχίσουν να συνδέονται με ADSL πολλοί νέοι χρήστες ειδικά αυτοί που κάνουν ελαφρά χρήση ώστε στατιστικά να πέσει το ποσοστό των "heavy users".

----------


## Acinonyx

> Δεν βλέπω κάποιο λόγο για να υπάρχει οποιασδήποτε μορφής QoS στον BBRAS εξάλλου ο BBRAS του ΟΤΕ είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ξέρει για πρωτόκολλα αφού το μόνο που κάνει είναι L2TP ή L2F προς τους providers. Ίσως να έχει καποιας μορφής rate-limiting / shaping για να μην γεμίζει το access δίκτυο από UDP floods κλπ.
> 
> Όπως είναι προφανές, αν δεν υπάρχει QoS στο επίπεδο του PVC δηλ. κάτι της μορφής vbr-nrt, ubr+ δεν μπορεί να γίνει αξιόπιστο QoS (το οποίο θα μπορούσε να τιμολογηθεί διαφορετικά) με δεδομένο ότι κάποια σημεία είναι oversubscribed. Μία πιθανή λύση (αν δεν γίνεται ήδη) θα ήταν να γίνεται random early detect, fair-queueing για να συμπεριφέρονται πιο φιλικά τα μεγάλα TCP transfers...
> 
> Από την άλλη βέβαια το θέμα QoS στο Internet είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και αν υπάρχουν πολύ μικρά uplinks στα DSLAM είναι πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα.


Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει σε όλα τα IP πακέτα (UDP, TCP ακόμη και ICMP).

Αν το πρόβλημα ήταν μικρά ATM uplink στα dslam, τότε θα είχαμε την ίδια συμπεριφορά ανεξάρτητως μεγέθους IP πακέτου η οποία θα ήταν χαμηλο πραγματικό bitrate και όχι χαμηλό packetrate. Θυμίζω ότι IP πακέτο <> ATM cell για να μην μπερδευτούν πάλι κάποιοι.

Όπως φαντάζομαι θα ξέρεις, στη διαδρομή από το bras μας μέχρι το modem μας τα IP πακέτα είναι ενθυλακωμένα σε ATM όπου δεν υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να ανοιχτούν στο dslam και να εξεταστει τι περιέχουν.

Το τελευταίο σημείο που ο OTE μπορεί να διακρίνει τα πακέτα IP είναι ο BBRAS όπου χρειάζεται να αποθυλακωθούν από l2tp (όπως έρχονται από τον ISP) και να ενθυλακωθούν σε ATM ώστε να σταλούν με αυτή τη μορφή στο dslam και έπειτα στο modem μας.

Αρχικά πίστευα ότι το πρόβλημα μπορεί να οφειλεται σε χαμηλή επεξεργαστική ισχύ του bras αλλά μετά από μία κουβέντα με κατι παιδιά άρχιζω να πιστευω ότι υπάρχει δόλος. Είναι γνωστό ότι QoS δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε εισερχόμενα πακέτα IP (με εξαίρεση το TCP).

*Μήπως γι αυτό ο περιορισμός υπάρχει μόνο στα εισερχόμενα πακέτα ενώ στα εξερχόμενα (upload) πάμε όλοι σφάιρα;
Όταν ανοίγω το emule το upload μου είναι 3-4 φορές παραπάνω από το download μου ενώ στο voip πάντα η φωνή μου ακούγεται στο άλλον ενώ εγώ ακούγομαι σα μαστούρης.
Αν υπήρχε έλειψη επεξεργαστικής ισχύς δεν θα είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και στην ενθυλάκωση και στην αποθυλάκωση;
*

----------


## skyman

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να παίξει QoS πάνω από το ΑΤΜ του ΟΤΕ ούτε και αυτός είναι ο ρόλος του δικτύου. Ωστόσο αν αυξηθεί το συνολικό Bandwidth για κάθε DSLAM και όχι μόνο τότε θα καλυτερέψουν τα πράγματα. Μην συγκρίνετε το QoS πάνω σε Leased Lines με το ADSL ειδικά του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## anon

> Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει σε όλα τα IP πακέτα (UDP, TCP ακόμη και ICMP).


Εχει προσδιορισθεί ότι το QoS που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ έχει να κάνει με IP packet rate limiting (οχι ΑΤΜ). Ετσι εαν χρησιμοποιείς μεγάλα πακέτα, έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, μικρότερα πακέτα σημαντικά μικρότερη ταχύτητα. 





> Αν το πρόβλημα ήταν μικρά ATM uplink στα dslam, τότε θα είχαμε την ίδια συμπεριφορά ανεξάρτητως μεγέθους IP πακέτου η οποία θα ήταν χαμηλο πραγματικό bitrate και όχι χαμηλό packetrate. Θυμίζω ότι IP πακέτο <> ATM cell για να μην μπερδευτούν πάλι κάποιοι.
> 
> Όπως φαντάζομαι θα ξέρεις, στη διαδρομή από το bras μας μέχρι το modem μας τα IP πακέτα είναι ενθυλακωμένα σε ATM όπου δεν υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να ανοιχτούν στο dslam και να εξεταστει τι περιέχουν.


Ακριβώς και το έχω πει και εγώ ότι τεχνικά όχι ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν, αλλά σε πρακτική μορφή ανέφικτο.




> Το τελευταίο σημείο που ο OTE μπορεί να διακρίνει τα πακέτα IP είναι ο BBRAS όπου χρειάζεται να αποθυλακωθούν από l2tp (όπως έρχονται από τον ISP) και να ενθυλακωθούν σε ATM ώστε να σταλούν με αυτή τη μορφή στο dslam και έπειτα στο modem μας.
> 
> Αρχικά πίστευα ότι το πρόβλημα μπορεί να οφειλεται σε χαμηλή επεξεργαστική ισχύ του bras αλλά μετά από μία κουβέντα με κατι παιδιά άρχιζω να πιστευω ότι υπάρχει δόλος. Είναι γνωστό ότι QoS δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε εισερχόμενα πακέτα IP (με εξαίρεση το TCP).


Σε βρίσκω σωστό. To QoS εφαρμόζεται (τουλάχιστον στις ΙΡ συνδέσεις) στην εξερχόμενη σύνδεση, και αυτό γιατί εκεί μπορείς να κάνεις σωστό έλεγχο πως θα φεύγουν τα πακέτα. Στα εισερχόμενο μόνο drop μπορείς να κάνεις, και μόνο το TCP είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενο ώστε να προσαρμόζετε στην ταχύτητα που μπορεί να πιάσει. Ομως το ATM δεν είναι ΙΡ. Λεπτομέρειες δεν ξέρω για το ΑΤΜ γιατί δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με αυτό, πέραν κάποιων θεωρητικών. 




> *Μήπως γι αυτό ο περιορισμός υπάρχει μόνο στα εισερχόμενα πακέτα ενώ στα εξερχόμενα (upload) πάμε όλοι σφάιρα;
> Όταν ανοίγω το emule το upload μου είναι 3-4 φορές παραπάνω από το download μου ενώ στο voip πάντα η φωνή μου ακούγεται στο άλλον ενώ εγώ ακούγομαι σα μαστούρης.
> Αν υπήρχε έλειψη επεξεργαστικής ισχύς δεν θα είχαμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και στην ενθυλάκωση και στην αποθυλάκωση;
> *


Στα εξερχόμενα πάμε καλά, και θα σου εξηγήσω γιατί. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει ένα μισθωμένο κύκλωμα απο το DSLAM μέχρι το BBRAS. Πχ μια γραμμή Ε1 (διμεγάμπιτο αδόμητο G703). Τώρα πρόσεξε τι συμβαίνει. Η γραμμή αυτή έχει την ίδια ταχύτητα up/down. Εμείς ως χρήστες ADSL όμως έχουμε μεγαλύτερες συνδέσεις για download απο ότι για upload (πχ 384/128 δηλαδή το upload είναι το 1/3 απο το download). Αρα εαν ξαναπάς πχ στο παράδειγμα με το 500άρι DSLAM που είπα πιο πάνω, έχουμε 300 πόρτες να μοιράζονται 5760Kbps (up & και άλλα τόσα down). Στο download to contention ratio ειναι 1/20 ενώ στο upload είναι 1/6.6 Δεν είναι σημαντική διαφορά;;;;
Επίσης οι περισσότεροι, ακόμη και αυτοί που τρέχουν emule κλπ δεν αφήνουν να πιάσει όλο το upload (γιατί θα μπουκώνει η γραμμή). Αρα απο τα παραπάνω, αποδεικνύετεαι ακόμη περισσότερο ότι το μπούκωμα οφείλεται στα διάφορα ζωντανά....

----------


## darapantelis

Προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα γενικότερα με τον ΟΤΕ. Αλλά όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους ρώτησα σχετικά με τα DSLAM και τον περιορισμό πακέτων σε VOIP εφαρμογές κλπ... Μαντέψτε απάντηση τεχνικού ... "ΕΕΕΜΜΜ ο οτέ δεν παρέχει VOIP και συνεπώς για οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα φταιει η εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιήται απο μέρους σας , το δύκτιο δουλέυει άψογα μπλα μπλα μπλα.... εσείς είχατε δηλώσει βλάβή;;;;" ΚΑΛΟ ΕΕΕ;

Α ρε Τριανταφυλλόπουλος που τους χρειαζεται.....

----------


## lacacitos

>Το τελευταίο σημείο που ο OTE μπορεί να διακρίνει τα πακέτα IP είναι ο BBRAS όπου 
>χρειάζεται να αποθυλακωθούν από l2tp (όπως έρχονται από τον ISP) και να >ενθυλακωθούν σε ATM ώστε να σταλούν με αυτή τη μορφή στο dslam και
> έπειτα στο modem μας.

πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο BBRAS θα βλέπει τα πακέτα PPP encapsulated οπότε μάλλον είναι δύσκολο.

----------


## anon

Οι Οτετζήδες δεν ξέρουν. Λένε ότι έχουν ακούσει απο εδώ και απο εκεί. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρείς καλό τεχνικό δικτύων και ειδικα στον ΟΤΕ! Οπότε μην παίρνετε και πολύ τοις μετρητοίς αυτά που λένε. Εδώ με δυσκολία μάθανε κάποιοι απο TDM, ψηφιακά κυκλώματα, ISDN PRI / E1, HellasCOM και τώρα θέλετε να ξέρουν και Ιντερνετικές τεχνολογίες (την στιγμή που τρέχει και η εθελουσία;  :Very Happy:  )

Εγώ αν ήμουν στην θέση του ΟΤΕ, θα έβαζα σε σιτε την δυνατότητα να βλέπεις το φόρτο του κάθε DSLAM (όπως πολύ καλά έκανε η HOL για το backbone της). Απορώ γιατι δεν το έχουν κάνει ήδη! Ισως γιατί δεν είναι 1/20 αλλά 1/40  :Whistling:

----------


## Acinonyx

> πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο BBRAS θα βλέπει τα πακέτα PPP encapsulated οπότε μάλλον είναι δύσκολο.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό. Δεν ανοίγει να δει τι έχουν μέσα τα IP packets. Του αρκεί να μπορεί να τα μετράει για να κάνει QoS. Και μπορεί να τα μετράει μιά χαρά και ως PPP encapsulated αφού 1 pppoe πακέτο αντιστοιχεί με 1 IP πακέτο.  :Wink: 





> αν υπάρχουν συνθήκες συμφόρησης (αρκούν 15 χρήστες με φούλ ταχύτητα για κατέβασμα για να κάνουν saturate το κανάλι) τότε εφαρμόζεται κάποιας μορφής QoS. Σίγουρα δεν εφαρμόζει ακριβή διαχωρισμό του bw, γιατί τότε όλοι θα έπαιρναν μόλις 19.2 Kbps


Δες ξανά λίγο πιό πάνω τους υπολογισμούς και εξήγησε μου εφόσον είναι congested το κανάλι πως εξηγείς ότι ταυτόχρονα έχω *2kbytes/s maximum και 37kbytes/s maximum*.

Αλλάξε το φόρτιο μέσα σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο που έκανα τις μετρήσεις; Δε νομίζω...  :Laughing: 




> Επίσης οι περισσότεροι, ακόμη και αυτοί που τρέχουν emule κλπ δεν αφήνουν να πιάσει όλο το upload (γιατί θα μπουκώνει η γραμμή). Αρα απο τα παραπάνω, αποδεικνύετεαι ακόμη περισσότερο ότι το μπούκωμα οφείλεται στα διάφορα ζωντανά....


Βρε θα μας τρελάνεις εσυ; Για άνοιξε λίγο το μουλάρι να δεις.

Κάτω από 10kb/s δε σε αφήνει να το βάλεις το upload. Η πραγματική ταχύτητα που πιάνω στο upload είναι τουλάχιστον 8! Και πάντα!

Εδώ μιλάμε ότι το πραγματικό download με το μουλάρι δεν ξεπερνάει τα 4kb/s και είναι πάντα μικρότερο από το upload. Ας επιβεβαιώσουν και οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν το πρόβλημα.

Και ξαναρωτάω.*
Γιατί δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός πακέτων στο upload;
Μήπως γιατί εκ των πραγμάτων δε υπάρχει τρόπος να περιορίσει τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα στον BBRAS ο OTE;*

Οπότε με τη λογική σου του λόγου 1/3 έπρεπε να έχω μόλις 90 packet/s τρεις φορές το 30pps που έχω στο donwload.

Ας κάνουμε τη δοκιμή λοιπόν upload με πακετάκια 28bytes:



*536 packets/s upload!!!* Με ταχύτητα 14.7kb/s όσο μπορεί να στείλει το κανάλι των 128kbps συμπεριλαμβάνοντας και τα διάφορα headers.

Καταλαβαίνεις τώρα πόσο λάθος είσαι; Τίποτα από όσα λες δεν επαληθεύονται στην πράξη. Παρόλαυτα επιμένεις να λες οτι είναι πρόβλημα υπερβολικής χρήσης.
 Στο download έχω maximum 2kb/s με πακέτα 28bytes και 30 pps Στο upload έχω maximum 14.7kb/s με πακετάκια 28bytes και 536pps. Η διαφορά του upload από το download είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει QoS στο upload.Νομίζω δε χρειάζεται πολύ μυαλό για να καταλάβει ο καθένας ότι *ο ΟΤΕ βάζει εσκεμμένα στο BRAS QoS στα εξερχόμενα packetα ανά δευτερόλεπτο.*

----------


## sdikr

> Εδώ μιλάμε ότι το πραγματικό download με το μουλάρι δεν ξεπερνάει τα 4kb/s και είναι πάντα μικρότερο από το upload. Ας επιβεβαιώσουν και οι υπόλοιποι που έχουν το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Και ξαναρωτάω.
> Γιατί δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός πακέτων στο upload;
> Μήπως γιατί εκ των πραγμάτων δε υπάρχει τρόπος να περιορίσει τα εισερχόμενα πακέτα στον BBRAS ο OTE;
> 
> Οπότε με τη λογική σου του λόγου 1/3 έπρεπε να έχω μόλις 90 packet/s τρεις φορές το 30pps που έχω στο donwload.
> 
> Ας κάνουμε τη δοκιμή λοιπόν upload με πακετάκια 28bytes:


γιατί πολύ απλά η σύνδεση dslam  με bbras  είναι συμετρική  δηλάδη  10mbps up 10 mbps down.

η Adsl σύνδεση όμως είναι Ασύμετρη
384 down /  128 up      οπότε αν έχουν 1:20  στα 384  τότε στο up  έχεις κοντά στο 1:7

----------


## Acinonyx

> γιατί πολύ απλά η σύνδεση dslam  με bbras  είναι συμετρική  δηλάδη  10mbps up 10 mbps down.
> 
> η Adsl σύνδεση όμως είναι Ασύμετρη
> 384 down /  128 up      οπότε αν έχουν 1:20  στα 384  τότε στο up  έχεις κοντά στο 1:7


Τι τρέχει με αυτό το forum;  :Evil: 

Άλλη μια φορα:

Στο upload έχω *536packets/s* με 28άρια πακέτα
Στο download έχω *31packets/s* με 28άρια πακέτα

536 / 31 = 17 (πράξη)
384 / 128 = 3 (θεωρία)

*3 <> 17 !!!

*Επίσης στο upload ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ πιάνω το maximum 14kb/s ότι μέγεθος πακέτου και αν βάλω.

Επίσης τεχνικά δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει QoS σε εισερχόμενα πακέτα σε ένα router. Είναι γνωστό.

Ειλικρινά αναρρωτιέμαι γιατί είναι τοσο δύσκολο να το δείτε...

----------


## anon

Απο DSLAM μέχρι ΒΒΡΑS η ταχύτητα είναι συμμετρική. Εχει ίδιο bw τόσο στο up όσο και στο down. Απο το DSLAM μέχρι το modem/router η ταχύτητα είναι ασύμμετρη. Είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη η ταχύτητα που σου δίνει (max) στο download σε σχέση με το upload. Κάτσε και μέτρα πόσο bw απο τους clients αντιστοιχεί στο μισθωμένο για το download και πόσο στο upload. Θα δείς ότι υπάρχει μικρότερo contention ratio (1/6.6 ή και λιγότερο γιατί οι 512 έχουν επίσης 128 στο up). Επιπρόσθετα εαν εξαιρέσουμε τους χρήστες που τρέχουν μουλάρια οι υπόλοποι (σε χρήση http/ftp/smtp ) κάνουν ελάχιστη χρήση του up. Συνεπώς το up δεν είναι congested και γιαυτό συμβαίνουν τα εξής:
1) Μπορεί το μουλάρι να στέλνει full speed
2) Σε συνδέσεις VoIP με εξωτερικό σας ακούνε (μιας και τα εξερχόμενα πακέτα δεν συμφορίζονται) αλλά δεν τους ακούτε εσείς. Εαν μιλάτε VoIP με ελλάδα δεν ακούει κανείς.

Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει κατανοητό; Η΄ δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι το ADSL ασύμμετρο κομμάτι είναι μόνο απο το Modem/router σου μέχρι το DSLAM? Απο κει και πέρα πάνε μισθωμένα. Ομως πρέπει να κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς λαμβάνοντας όλα υπόψη.




> Αλλάξε το φόρτιο μέσα σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο που έκανα τις μετρήσεις; Δε νομίζω...


Το φορτίο αλλάζει και σε χρόνο μικρότερο του δευτερολέπτου. Δες σχετικό νήμα με QoS που υπάρχει στο networking. Τα γραφήματα είναι χαρακτηριστικά....

Να το ξαναπώ ;;;;;  :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:

----------


## chatasos

> Εξάλλου κάπου διάβασα σε τεχνική τεκμηρίωση ότι για το ATM δίκτυο των DSLAM χρησιμοποιείται VBR (variable bit rate) και όχι CBR (constant bit rate).





> Eγώ θεωρώ ότι το πιθανότερο (και λογικότερο) είναι τα PVC να είναι ρυθμισμένα σαν UBR


Εγώ πάντως είχα την εντύπωση πως ήταν CBR. Διαφορετικά το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο να εξηγήσω την έννοια του ratio.




> Επίσης τεχνικά δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει QoS σε εισερχόμενα πακέτα σε ένα router. Είναι γνωστό.


Επειδή το QoS είναι μια γενικότερη έννοια, υποθέτω ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις QoS στα εισερχόμενα πακέτα όταν αυτό περιλαμβάνει κάποιας μορφής queuing (π.χ. δεν μπορείς να κάνεις shaping, μπορείς όμως να κάνεις policing).
Μπορείς ακόμα να έχεις μια "δυνατότερη" συσκευή πριν τον router και να κάνεις εκεί το QoS στην εξερχόμενη κίνηση (από την συσκευή προς τον router).

----------


## anon

> Εγώ πάντως είχα την εντύπωση πως ήταν CBR. Διαφορετικά το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο να εξηγήσω την έννοια του ratio.


Οχι είναι σίγουρα VBR. Αν ψάξω θα το βρω. Πάντως δεν είναι σίγουρα VBR-nrt.

Η έννοια του ratio είναι η αναλογία του συνολικού bw των χρηστών προς το bw του μισθωμένου κυκλώματος μέχρι τον BBRAS. Υπάρχει και ratio και στις συνδέσεις με τους παρόχους.

----------


## chatasos

> Οχι είναι σίγουρα VBR. Αν ψάξω θα το βρω. Πάντως δεν είναι σίγουρα VBR-nrt.
> 
> Η έννοια του ratio είναι η αναλογία του συνολικού bw των χρηστών προς το bw του μισθωμένου κυκλώματος μέχρι τον BBRAS.


Ποια παράμετρος του VBR λαμβάνεται σαν το bw του μισθωμένου κυκλώματος μέχρι τον BBRAS?





> Υπάρχει και ratio και στις συνδέσεις με τους παρόχους.


π.χ.?

----------


## lacacitos

> Εγώ πάντως είχα την εντύπωση πως ήταν CBR. Διαφορετικά το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο να εξηγήσω την έννοια του ratio.


εννοείς ότι ειναι CBR end-to-end? Αυτό που μου φαίνεται λογικό είναι να υπάρχει ενα PVP CBR ή VBR-nrt μεταξύ DSLAM <-> Core ATM switch και εκεί μέσα να κυκλοφορούν UBR PVCs για τους χρήστες, άντε και ένα μικρό CBR για τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Το φορτίο αλλάζει και σε χρόνο μικρότερο του δευτερολέπτου. Δες σχετικό νήμα με QoS που υπάρχει στο networking. Τα γραφήματα είναι χαρακτηριστικά....
> 
> Να το ξαναπώ ;;;;;


Είσαι ωραίος! Μου έδειξες το thread που διαψευδεις τον εαυτό σου.

Λοιπόν:
*Με πακέτα 28bytes έχω 2kbytes/s download*. Την ίδια στιγμή (μπορώ να στο κάνω και demo από κοντά αν δεν τον πιστευεις) *με πακέτα 1500bytes έχω 37kbytes/s download

*Καλά μέχρι εδώ;

Εδώ γράφεις:




> Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά ας δούμε πως συμπεριφέρεται το UDP, *εαν κατεβάσουμε το μέγεθος του πακέτου απο 1000 bytes σε 100 bytes*. Πρώτα απο όλα, ας δούμε την στιγμιαία ταχύτητα
> 
> .
> .
> .
> Εδώ βλέπουμε το ίδιο γράφημα με την περίπτωση UDP/1000 byte per packet size. Απο αυτό φαίνεται ότι *παρόλο που μειώσαμε το μέγεθος του πακέτου, και πάλι γίνεται πλήρες χρήση της γραμμής*. Ας δούμε και την συνολική ταχύτητα του συστήματος.
> .
> .
> .
> * Και πάλι τα ίδια. Πλήρης αξιοποίηση!!!*


Παρακάτω γράφεις:




> Μέχρι τώρα είδαμε μια ιδανική συμπεριφορά του UDP, αλλά κάτω απο ιδανικές συνθήκες. Οπως είπαμε και στην αρχή για το UDP, αυτό στέλνει με μια ροή σταθερή, και είχαμε επιλέξει να είναι αυτή ελάχιστα μικρότερη απο την συνολική ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης. *Για να δούμε όμως τί γίνεται, εαν η ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης πέσει στο μισό, δηλαδή στο 1Mbps, ενω το UDP στέλνει με τον ίδιο ρυθμό πακέτα*. Θα έχουμε όλες τις παραμέτρους ίδιες με την πρώτη μελέτη που κάναμε στο UDP, εκτός απο την ταχύτητα της γραμμής. 
> 
> Αρχικά μελετάμε την στιγμιαία ταχύτητα
> .
> .
> .
> *Βλέπουμε ότι γίνεται πλήρης αξιοποίηση της γραμμής. Το γράφημα είναι σχεδόν ίδιο με τα προηγούμενα.* Ας δούμε και την συνολική ταχύτητα
> .
> .
> ...


Ε τότε γιατί βρε αδερφέ εδώ σε μας *ΔΕΝ γίνεται πλήρης αξιοποίηση της "πεσμένης" γραμμής μας και έχουμε 2kb/s maximum όταν λαμβάνουμε 28byte πακέτα ενώ έχουμε την δυνατότητα να λάβουμε μέχρι 37kb/s*?

----------


## chatasos

> εννοείς ότι ειναι CBR end-to-end? Αυτό που μου φαίνεται λογικό είναι να υπάρχει ενα PVP CBR ή VBR-nrt μεταξύ DSLAM <-> Core ATM switch και εκεί μέσα να κυκλοφορούν UBR PVCs για τους χρήστες, άντε και ένα μικρό CBR για τη διαχείριση.


Εγώ ως τώρα υπέθετα ότι είναι x (όσα και οι ταχύτητες) VP -CBR- από το κάθε dsalm μέχρι τον bras, μέσα σε κάθε ένα από τα οποία υπάρχουν τα y VC -UBR- των χρηστών των αντιστοίχων ταχυτήτων.

----------


## dkounal

> Ειλικρινά αναρρωτιέμαι γιατί είναι τοσο δύσκολο να το δείτε...


Και εγώ στην ίδια φάση με σένα είμαι.
Και εγώ έκανα τα πάντα να εξηγήσω αυτά που λες και εσύ πιο εκλαϊκευμένα και με λιγότερο τεχνική ανάλυση αλλά υπάρχουν κάποιοι εδω μέσα που δεν καταλαβαίνουν. 

Συνεπώς, δημοκρατία έχουμε καθένας δικαιούται να λέει τη γνώμη του, εγώ εξήγησα την δική μου με κάθε τρόπο,  κατά την γνώμη αυτοί που προτάσουν σαν αιτία τα bandwidth, ratios, p2p είναι σε λάθος thread, καθώς εδώ το πρόβλημα μας είναι (κατα τη γνωμη μου και πάλι) ο δόλιος περιορισμός των πακέτων από πλευράς ΟΤΕ και θεωρώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται να χάνω το χρόνο μου λέγοντας τα ίδια ξανά και ξανά και ακούγοντας τα ίδια ξανά και ξανά.

Συμβουλή μου: συνέχισε και ανακοίνωνε τις δοκιμές σου χωρίς να σπαταλάς χρόνο να πείσεις κάποιους (γιατί έχω πεισθεί πλέον) ότι δεν έχουν την ικανότητα να καταλάβουν αυτά που λές.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εγώ ως τώρα υπέθετα ότι είναι x (όσα και οι ταχύτητες) VP -CBR- από το κάθε dsalm μέχρι τον bras, μέσα σε κάθε ένα από τα οποία υπάρχουν τα y VC -UBR- των χρηστών των αντιστοίχων ταχυτήτων.


Ότι και να είναι πάντως, αν μέσα στο VP υπάρχουν μόνο πελάτες με UBR τότε έχουμε όλοι την ίδια προτεραιότητα. Αν υπάρχουν και πελάτες υψηλότερων κατηγοριών (CBR, VBR, ABR) εκεί θα έχουμε πρόβλημα στο bitrate throughput όταν θα τραβάνε αυτοί.

----------


## anon

> Εγώ ως τώρα υπέθετα ότι είναι x (όσα και οι ταχύτητες) VP -CBR- από το κάθε dsalm μέχρι τον bras, μέσα σε κάθε ένα από τα οποία υπάρχουν τα VC -UBR- των χρηστών των αντιστοίχων ταχυτήτων.


Και εγώ αυτο νομίζω σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που έχω. Aν ξέρει κάποιος πιο πολλές λεπτομέρειες, ας ποστάρει. 

Αcynonix: Διάβασες αυτό με το UDP . Τώρα διάβασε και τι συμβαίνει με TCP και UDP μαζί. Δεν είναι όλο το bw σε UDP. Επιπλέον το UDP δεν είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενο και σε συνθήκες κορεσμού, εαν δεν έχεις κάνει σχετικό QoS, αυτό επιβαρύνεται πιο πολύ. Επιπλέον των παραπάνω, το σχετικο νήμα έγινε για να δείξει μερικα στοιχεία του τι συμβαίνει σε συνθήκες κορεσμού, χωρίς κανένα ιδιαίτερο QoS. Εδώ ειπώθηκε ότι όντως ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάποιας μορφής QoS που λειτουργεί με packet rate limiting. Που βλέπεις ότι υπάρχει λάθος; Είπαμε ότι δεν κάνει QoS ο ΟΤΕ; Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά παρατηρείται γιατί υπάρχει συμφόρηση και ενεργοποιείται το QoS. Τώρα που υπάρχει συμφόρηση είναι ευκολο να εικάσουμε ότι συμβαίνει στο λινκ μεταξύ DSLAM μέχρι BBRAS (παράδειγμα οι χρήστες HOL, όπου φαίνεται ότι στου ςBBRAS δεν υπάρχει μπούκωμα αλλά έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά όπως με όλους τους παρόχους). Τώρα αυτό το "μπούκωμα" είναι ότι πολυ απλά δεν φτάνει το bw που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στο λινκ. είναι πολύ απλό. 

Επίσης γιατί δεν δέχεσαι ότι είναι μπούκωμα απο μουλάρια; Αυτό δεν μπορώ α το καταλάβω. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα έχουν μουλάρια, και στο σχετικό νήμα υπάρχουν παράπονα γιατί δεν κατεβάζουν με την επιθυμητή ταχύτητα κλπ κλπ, ενώ σας έχω αποδείξει ότι αρκεί το 10% των θυρών στο DSLAM να τρέχουν μουλάρια και άλλα συναφή "βαριά" και μπουκώνουν την γραμμή. Επιπρόσθετα παράπονα της μορφής ότι είναι λάθος το QoS που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ, δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να είναι σωστό, αρκεί να μου δείξετε κάποιας άλλης μορφής διάταξη έστω περιγραφικά.

Επίσης λέχθηκε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τον περιορισμό πακέτων κλπ κλπ. Μα φυσικά, και συνέχεια αυτό λέμε ότι αυτής της μορφής QoS έβαλε ο ΟΤΕ. Τώρα εαν είναι δόλιος κλπ, μπορεί να αποδειχθεί μόνο με στοιχεία, και στην παρούσα φάση δεν έχουμε στοιχεία κατευθείαν απο DSLAM/BBRAS του ΟΤΕ, παρα μόνο στο τελικό άκρο του χρήστη. Ακόμη και εαν γίνεται με δόλο, δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί με τα στοιχεία του χρήστη, γιατί μπορεί να πει ο ΟΤΕ ότι έχει συμφόρηση (ακόμη και εαν δεν έχει). Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί προβάλεται ως διαφορά μας, το γεγονός του packet rate limitig.

----------


## drtequila

Moλις πριν λιγο επεσε η Forthnet στην Πατρα (δεν ξερω για αλλου) και παροτι ειναι prime time τοσο τα ping οσο και το Voip πετανε. (~25 ms ping με forthnet και τελεια συνομιλια στο voice buster).Aυτο το φαινομενο το εχω παρατηρησει αρκετες φορες οποτε κανει "restart" η forthnet και ανεξαρτητως ωρας τα πραγματα για κανα 2ωρο μετα το restart ειναι ιδανικα.

Πηρα τηλεφωνο αμεσως αυτην την φορα και στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη της forthnet μου ειπαν πως τα restart = αναβαθμισεις.

Εχοντας υπ'οψιν οτι ειμαι σε ενα απο τα πιο γεματα (με heavy users=φοιτητες μαλιστα) dslam(κωνσταντινουπολεως) ,δεν μπορω να βγαλω ενα συμπερασμα για την ολη κατασταση.

Το οτι γινεται αναβαθμιση στην forthnet μαλλον δεν στεκει αφου η κατασταση γυρναει στα γνωστα χαλια μετα απο 1-2 ωρες.

Ισως λοιπον "αδειαζει" για λιγο το dslam μας απο p2p κτλπ προσωρινα και οταν ξαναμπουν οι χρηστες forthnet "πιταρει" παλι το dslam??

Χωρις να εχω τις γνωσεις για να βγαλω ακρη απο ολο το thread το μονο που μπορω να υποθεσω και εγω λοιπον ειναι πως ο "κοφτης" δεν ειναι μονιμος αλλα μπαινει ειτε οταν γεμιζει το κεντρο με χρηστες,ειτε οταν γεμιζει με bandwith .

PS: Παρατηρησε κανεις αλλος στην Πατρα,εκτος forthnet, καλυτερευση της καταστασης το τελευταιο 40λεπτο ?

----------


## anon

> Moλις πριν λιγο επεσε η Forthnet στην Πατρα (δεν ξερω για αλλου) και παροτι ειναι prime time τοσο τα ping οσο και το Voip πετανε. (~25 ms ping με forthnet και τελεια συνομιλια στο voice buster).Aυτο το φαινομενο το εχω παρατηρησει αρκετες φορες οποτε κανει "restart" η forthnet και ανεξαρτητως ωρας τα πραγματα για κανα 2ωρο μετα το restart ειναι ιδανικα.


ΕΠιβεβαιώνει όσα λέω.
Οσο για το δίωρο, είναι μέχρι να ξαναξεκινήσουν τα μουλάρια.

----------


## Νικαετός

Εγώ παρακολουθώ μια συζήτηση , με έντονες διαφωνίες μεν και επίμονες απόψεις , αλλά μέσα σε πολιτισμένα πλαίσια . Θα συνιστούσα ηρεμία .  :Wink:

----------


## Acinonyx

> Και εγώ αυτο νομίζω σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που έχω. Aν ξέρει κάποιος πιο πολλές λεπτομέρειες, ας ποστάρει. 
> 
> Αcynonix: Διάβασες αυτό με το UDP . Τώρα διάβασε και τι συμβαίνει με TCP και UDP μαζί. Δεν είναι όλο το bw σε UDP. Επιπλέον το UDP δεν είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενο και σε συνθήκες κορεσμού, εαν δεν έχεις κάνει σχετικό QoS, αυτό επιβαρύνεται πιο πολύ. Επιπλέον των παραπάνω, το σχετικο νήμα έγινε για να δείξει μερικα στοιχεία του τι συμβαίνει σε συνθήκες κορεσμού, χωρίς κανένα ιδιαίτερο QoS. Εδώ ειπώθηκε ότι όντως ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάποιας μορφής QoS που λειτουργεί με packet rate limiting. Που βλέπεις ότι υπάρχει λάθος; Είπαμε ότι δεν κάνει QoS ο ΟΤΕ; Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά παρατηρείται γιατί υπάρχει συμφόρηση και ενεργοποιείται το QoS. Τώρα που υπάρχει συμφόρηση είναι ευκολο να εικάσουμε ότι συμβαίνει στο λινκ μεταξύ DSLAM μέχρι BBRAS (παράδειγμα οι χρήστες HOL, όπου φαίνεται ότι στου ςBBRAS δεν υπάρχει μπούκωμα αλλά έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά όπως με όλους τους παρόχους). Τώρα αυτό το "μπούκωμα" είναι ότι πολυ απλά δεν φτάνει το bw που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στο λινκ. είναι πολύ απλό. 
> 
> Επίσης γιατί δεν δέχεσαι ότι είναι μπούκωμα απο μουλάρια; Αυτό δεν μπορώ α το καταλάβω. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα έχουν μουλάρια, και στο σχετικό νήμα υπάρχουν παράπονα γιατί δεν κατεβάζουν με την επιθυμητή ταχύτητα κλπ κλπ, ενώ σας έχω αποδείξει ότι αρκεί το 10% των θυρών στο DSLAM να τρέχουν μουλάρια και άλλα συναφή "βαριά" και μπουκώνουν την γραμμή. Επιπρόσθετα παράπονα της μορφής ότι είναι λάθος το QoS που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ, δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να είναι σωστό, αρκεί να μου δείξετε κάποιας άλλης μορφής διάταξη έστω περιγραφικά.


Σα να αρχίζουμε να συμφωνούμε ελαφρά. :Razz: 

Οι δοκιμές που κάνω δεν είναι με TCP. Τρέχει στη γραμμή μου μόνο ICMP ή UDP. Οπότε δεν παίζει αυτό που λες γιατί είναι και τα 2 connectionless.

Συμφωνούμε ότι το πρόβλημα *δημιουργείται σε συνθηκες κορεσμού*.
Διαφωνούμε όμως στο *ΠΟΥ* γίνεται ο κορεσμός.
Εγώ λέω ότι *γίνεται κορεσμός στα πακέτα* ενώ εσύ στα byte. Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά.

Επίσης να σε ενημερώσω ότι o BRAS βρισκεται στον OTE και όχι στους ISP. Δεν συνδέονται τα dslams με τους παρόχους. Τα dslam συνδεονται με τους BBRAS (ΟΤΕ) και οι BRAS συνδεονται με τους ISP.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου τα πιθανά σενάρια είναι:ο ΟΤΕ έχει εκχωρήσει σε κάθε κλάση πεπερασμένο αριθμό πακέτων προφανώς με βάση το μέγιστο MTU (1514). Ίσως τα μηχανήματα του να μην έχουν την δυνατότητα να μετρήσουν traffic σε bytes/s αλλά μονο packets/s - τα packets που ενθυλακώνουν δηλαδή - και να αναγκάζεται να κάνει τέτοιου είδους traffic shaping.. Έτσι δημιουργείται κορεσμός στα πακέτα οταν συνδέονται πολλοί χρήστες.υπάρχει αδυναμία του router να ενθυλακώσει τις πληροφορίες και δημιουργείται έτσι μία κατάσταση διαμοιρασμού round robin λόγω φυσικών περιορισμων (επεξεργαστική ισχύς)Τείνω όμως προς την πρώτη εκδοχή γιατί δεν έχει εμφανιστεί κανένα σημάδι κορεσμού στην εισερχόμενη στους BRAS κίνηση ενώ στατιστικά θα έπρεπε (λόγος 1/3 στις συνδέσεις).

----------


## sdikr

> Σα να αρχίζουμε να συμφωνούμε ελαφρά.
> 
> Οι δοκιμές που κάνω δεν είναι με TCP. Τρέχει στη γραμμή μου μόνο ICMP ή UDP. Οπότε δεν παίζει αυτό που λες γιατί είναι και τα 2 connectionless.
> 
> Συμφωνούμε ότι το πρόβλημα *δημιουργείται σε συνθηκες κορεσμού*.
> Διαφωνούμε όμως στο *ΠΟΥ* γίνεται ο κορεσμός.
> Εγώ λέω ότι *γίνεται κορεσμός στα πακέτα* ενώ εσύ στα byte. Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά.
> 
> Επίσης να σε ενημερώσω ότι o BRAS βρισκεται στον OTE και όχι στους ISP. Δεν συνδέονται τα dslams με τους παρόχους. Τα dslam συνδεονται με τους BBRAS (ΟΤΕ) και οι BRAS συνδεονται με τους ISP.
> ...


Απο τον Bbras του ότε πάνε  στον Bbras του Isp αν δεν κάνω λάθος μέσω ΑΤΜ,  το οποιό σιγά σιγά αλλάζει σε GE  ειδικά στην Αθήνα και γίνονται δοκιμές στην Θεσσαλονική.

----------


## gatos_fc

> Απο τον Bbras του ότε πάνε στον Bbras του Isp αν δεν κάνω λάθος μέσω ΑΤΜ, το οποιό σιγά σιγά αλλάζει σε GE ειδικά στην Αθήνα και γίνονται δοκιμές στην Θεσσαλονική.


Δεν έχουν bbras οι isp. (με εξαιρέσεις)

ένα atm δίκτυο έχει ο καθένας - όπως σωστά λες - με το bbras.
Για να φτάσουμ πάντως στο gigabit ethernet για όλους τους παρόχους,
έχουμε πολύυυυυυυυ δρόμο ακόμα....

Εδώ οι περισσότεροι έχουν το πολύ τρία lns με τους bbras του ΟΤΕ (λέγε με Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα) και αν

ο μόνος πάροχος που έχω ακούσει να έχει δικά του bbras είναι η tellas (αλλά κι αυτό δεν ξέρω αν ευσταθεί)

----------


## anon

> Σα να αρχίζουμε να συμφωνούμε ελαφρά.
> 
> Οι δοκιμές που κάνω δεν είναι με TCP. Τρέχει στη γραμμή μου μόνο ICMP ή UDP. Οπότε δεν παίζει αυτό που λες γιατί είναι και τα 2 connectionless.


Τι δεν παίζει; Πάντως προς ενημέρωσή σου, οι περισσότεροι routers βάζουν σε low priority τα icmp πακέτα, οπότε δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα icmp για να πιστοποιήσεις εαν μια γραμμή παίζει καλά ή όχι. Ειδικα σε συνθήκες κορεσμού, τα icmp παίζουν πολύ χαμηλά.




> Συμφωνούμε ότι το πρόβλημα *δημιουργείται σε συνθηκες κορεσμού*.
> Διαφωνούμε όμως στο *ΠΟΥ* γίνεται ο κορεσμός.
> Εγώ λέω ότι *γίνεται κορεσμός στα πακέτα* ενώ εσύ στα byte. Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά.


Κορεσμός σε δίκτυα σημαίνει ότι έχει μια δεδομένη χωρητικότητα και έχει γεμίσει και δεν μπορεί να περάσει περισσότερο ντάτο. Τώρα θες πες το με πακέτα θες πες το με bw, αυτή είναι η ουσία. Εσύ μάλλον εννοείς που γίνεται ο περιορισμός. Αλλο κορεσμός άλλο περιορισμός. Ο περιορισμός είναι το λεγόμενο QoS. 




> Επίσης να σε ενημερώσω ότι o BRAS βρισκεται στον OTE και όχι στους ISP. Δεν συνδέονται τα dslams με τους παρόχους. Τα dslam συνδεονται με τους BBRAS (ΟΤΕ) και οι BRAS συνδεονται με τους ISP.


Γιατί είπα τίποτα διαφορετικό; Αν το έγραψα κάτι άλλο, μάλλον απο κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.




> Κατά τη γνώμη μου τα πιθανά σενάρια είναι:ο ΟΤΕ έχει εκχωρήσει σε κάθε κλάση πεπερασμένο αριθμό πακέτων προφανώς με βάση το μέγιστο MTU (1514). Ίσως τα μηχανήματα του να μην έχουν την δυνατότητα να μετρήσουν traffic σε bytes/s αλλά μονο packets/s - τα packets που ενθυλακώνουν δηλαδή - και να αναγκάζεται να κάνει τέτοιου είδους traffic shaping.. Έτσι δημιουργείται κορεσμός στα πακέτα οταν συνδέονται πολλοί χρήστες.


Εδώ είναι λάθος. Εαν ισχύει αυτό που λές, σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσες να πάρεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα είτε σε bw είτε σε πακέτα και όπως θέλεις μέτρα το. Ομως γεγονότα όπως αυτό της πάτρας αποδεικνύουν το αντίθετο. Ο περιορισμός μπαίνει σε συνθήκες κορεσμού




> 2. υπάρχει αδυναμία του router να ενθυλακώσει τις πληροφορίες και δημιουργείται έτσι μία κατάσταση διαμοιρασμού round robin λόγω φυσικών περιορισμων (επεξεργαστική ισχύς)Τείνω όμως προς την πρώτη εκδοχή γιατί δεν έχει εμφανιστεί κανένα σημάδι κορεσμού στην εισερχόμενη στους BRAS κίνηση ενώ στατιστικά θα έπρεπε (λόγος 1/3 στις συνδέσεις).


Υπάρχει ένα ενδεχόμενο να οφείλεται σε πεξεργαστική ισχύ, και φυσικά το μοντέλο που έχει επιλέξει ο ΟΤΕ για να κάνει QoS, είναι πιο efficient απο άποψη cpu, αλλά δεν νομίζω και το επιχείρημα που προβάλεις γιαυτό είναι ορθό.

Συμπερασματικά απο τα παραπάνω, η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι όντως ο ΟΤΕ βάζει ένα περιορισμό με βάση αριθμό πακέτων το δευτερόλεπτο, αλλά σε συνθήκες κορεσμού (ενω dkounal, Acynonic πιστεύουν ότι είναι πάγιο καθεστώς). Οι μεν πιστεύουν ότι γίνεται με δόλο, μπορεί και να είναι έτσι, προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει δόλος. Επίσης δεν μπορεί να αποδειχτεί, μιας και δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία για τα πιταρισμένα DSLAM όπως bw με BBRAS για κάθε κλάση καθώς και τον φόρτο για κάθε χρονική στιγμή (στοιχεία που μπορεί να τα έχει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν τα διαθέτει). Ετσι οποιαδήποτε κίνηση εναντίον αυτής της πολιτικης του ΟΤΕ, είναι καταδικασμένη. Αυτό λέω τόσο καιρό. Και ότι αντί να προσπαθούμε να πολεμήσουμε το QoS του ΟΤΕ, που ειναι εκ των προτέρων χαμένη μάχη, να προσπαθήσουμε ξανα για μείωση τιμών. Ειδικά με τις τελευταίες αναφορές, του κ. Νεράντζη αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ότι δήθεν έχουμε τις χαμηλότερες τιμές ευρζωνικής πρόσβασης στην Ευρώπη  :Evil:  :Evil: 


EDIT: Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει σύγχηση μεταξύ κορεσμού και περιορισμού. Να το πούμε με απλά λόγια για να γίνει κατανοητό. Εαν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε έναν αυτοκινητόδρομο, πχ με 5 λωρίδες κλπ. Εαν γεμίσει, μποτιλιάρει με αυτοκίνητα, αυτό είναι κορεσμός. Εαν μπεί ένας τροχονόμος στην αρχή του αυτοκινητόδρομου, και αφήνει μόνο πχ κάθε πέμπτο αυτοκίνητο να μπαίνει στον αυτοκινητόδρομο (και τα υπόλοιπα πχ πάνε στα χωράφια ) αυτό είναι περιορισμός. Ο τροχονόμος εκτελεί αυτό τον κανόνα περιορισμού, όσο βλέπει ότι ο αυτοκινητόδρομος έχει μποτιλιάρισμα. Ετσι με απλά λόγια παίζει η όλη ιστορία. Εαν δεν υπήρχε ο τροχονόμος, όλοι θα προσπαθούσαν να μπούν στον αυτοκινητόδρομο, και με βάση την τύχη (ή άλλο παράγοντα πχ τσαμπουκά που στην περίπτωση μας θα ήταν το TCP) , κάποιοι θα μέναν στο αυτοκινητόδρομο ενώ οι υπόλοιποι θα πέφταν στα χωράφιο (no QoS).

----------


## darkkon

Κύριοι καλημέρα σας,

έχω OnDSL kit 384/128 και μόλις έληξε το δωρεάν τρίμηνο  :Sad: .
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει αντιμετωπίζωντας και εγώ το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα και με υψηλά πινγκς και μάλιστα τώρα τελευταία και χαμηλές ταχύτητες σύνδεσης (220-270 Κb/s) σύμφωνα με όλες τις δοκιμές ταχύτητας επικοινώνησα με την Οτενετ.
Συγκεκριμένα μου υπέδειξαν να στείλω e-mail στο noc@otenet.gr εξηγώντας το πρόβλημα μου όπως και πράγματι έκανα και έλαβα απάντηση τους ότι το πρόβλημα μου θα λυθεί το συντομότερο δυνατό. Αυτό έγινε στις 22/11/05 και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να έχω μεν καλύτερη σύνδεση σε δικτυακές διοργανώσεις (κύρια ενασχόληση με εξομοιωτές πτήσης) αλλά μόνο σε ώρες μη αιχμής.
Όπως προανέφερα το πρόβλημα έγινε ανυπόφορο τις τελευταίες ημέρες και μετά από νέα επικοινωνία μέσω e-mail και νέα και πιο λεπτομερή επισήμανση του ζητήματος (με μετρήσεις μέσω tracert κτλ και της υστέρησης προς το DSLAM η οποία έφτανε τα 70 ms πλέον) ιδού τα νέα μου αποτελέσματα!!!
Σημειωτέον ότι είμαι απέναντι από τον ΟΤΕ στην Περικλέους/Καλαμαριά και οι μετρήσεις της γραμμής μου ήταν πάντα αυτές που φαίνονται και τώρα στο αρχείο router.jpg οπότε είναι θέμα συνεννόησης ISP/OTE και σίγουρα με λίγη καλή θέληση και σοβαρότητα από όλες τις πλευρές ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να επιλυθεί!

----------


## chatasos

> Δεν έχουν bbras οι isp. (με εξαιρέσεις)


Έχουν...




> ένα atm δίκτυο έχει ο καθένας - όπως σωστά λες - με το bbras.
> Για να φτάσουμ πάντως στο gigabit ethernet για όλους τους παρόχους,
> έχουμε πολύυυυυυυυ δρόμο ακόμα....


Οι μεγάλοι έχουν GE, οι μικροί ATM/POS.




> Εδώ οι περισσότεροι έχουν το πολύ τρία lns με τους bbras του ΟΤΕ (λέγε με Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Πάτρα) και αν


lns = bras




> ο μόνος πάροχος που έχω ακούσει να έχει δικά του bbras είναι η tellas (αλλά κι αυτό δεν ξέρω αν ευσταθεί)


nope...

 :Cool:

----------


## MNP-10

> Σημειωτέον ότι είμαι απέναντι από τον ΟΤΕ στην Περικλέους/Καλαμαριά και οι μετρήσεις της γραμμής μου ήταν πάντα αυτές που φαίνονται και τώρα στο αρχείο router.jpg οπότε είναι θέμα συνεννόησης ISP/OTE και σίγουρα με λίγη καλή θέληση και σοβαρότητα από όλες τις πλευρές ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να επιλυθεί!


Anon πως εξηγεις το ως ανω περιστατικο? Να σταματησαν ολα τα μουλαρια αποκλειεται..

----------


## anon

> Anon πως εξηγεις το ως ανω περιστατικο? Να σταματησαν ολα τα μουλαρια αποκλειεται..


Πολλοί χρήστες έχουν κάνει το ίδιο και μικρο χρονικό διάστημα είχαν καλές ταχύτητες. Αυτο μπορεί να συμβαίνει για έναν απο τους παρακάτω λόγους (ή και συνδιασμό αυτών):

1) Εχουν αυξήσει το bw του DSLAM μιας και ήταν στο όριο. Υπόψη ότι δεν διαφοροποιούν την ταχύτητα για κάθε νέα πόρτα που δίνουν αλλά σε κλίμακες (πχ ανα 50 ή 100 και πάει λέγοντας, έχω ακούσει ανα 300 αλλά δεν ξέρω με ακρίβεια, όποιος ξέρει ας ποστάρει). Οπότε όταν είναι στην αρχή της κλίμακας τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα (ειδικά αν οι κλίμακες αυτές είναι μεγάλες πχ ανα 300). . 
2) Εχει τοποθετηθεί νέο DSLAM και μεταφέρθηκε ο χρήστης εκεί. Οσο είναι ακόμη σχετικά άδειο, θα έχει καλές ταχύτητες. Οσο γεμίζει χρήστες, θα πέφτει, μέχρι να φτάσει στα παλιά ή και χειρότερα επίπεδα ίσως.
3) Τον έχουν αλλάξει VP. Οσο είναι λίγοι χρήστες στο συγκεκριμενο VP θα έχει καλύτερες ταχύτητες. (Ειναι το ίδιο με την περίπτωση DSLAM μόνο σε ιδεατό επίπεδο, γιατί παραμένει στο ίδιο DSLAM).

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τι δεν παίζει; Πάντως προς ενημέρωσή σου, οι περισσότεροι routers βάζουν σε low priority τα icmp πακέτα, οπότε δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα icmp για να πιστοποιήσεις εαν μια γραμμή παίζει καλά ή όχι. Ειδικα σε συνθήκες κορεσμού, τα icmp παίζουν πολύ χαμηλά.


Κι όμως.. Με UDP έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα στη μέτρηση. Μάλλον έπεσα σε router μου δε τα βάζει σε χαμηλό priority εε?  :Razz: 





> ...Τώρα θες πες το με πακέτα θες πες το με bw, αυτή είναι η ουσία...
> .
> .
> .
> ...Εδώ είναι λάθος. Εαν ισχύει αυτό που λές, σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσες να πάρεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα είτε σε bw είτε σε πακέτα και όπως θέλεις μέτρα το....


Είναι μεγαλο λάθος να εξισώνεις το πακέτο με το bw.

Μπορείς να καταλάβεις την διαφορά πακέτο από byte?

Το μέγεθος του IP πακέτου μπορεί να κυμμαίνεται από 20byte μέχρι και 1500!! Γιατί επιμένεις να τα αντιμετωπίζεις σαν να είναι το ίδιο πράγμα; ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ!

Εκτός αν όταν λες bandwidth εννοείς την χωρητικότητα σε πακέτα. Αν εννοείς αυτό τότε συμφωνούμε. :Thumbsup1: 
Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι αυτό που μας πουλάει ο ΟΤΕ είναι χωρητικότητα σε bit.

384kbit/s




> EDIT: Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει σύγχηση μεταξύ κορεσμού και περιορισμού. Να το πούμε με απλά λόγια για να γίνει κατανοητό. Εαν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε έναν αυτοκινητόδρομο, πχ με 5 λωρίδες κλπ. Εαν γεμίσει, μποτιλιάρει με αυτοκίνητα, αυτό είναι κορεσμός. Εαν μπεί ένας τροχονόμος στην αρχή του αυτοκινητόδρομου, και αφήνει μόνο πχ κάθε πέμπτο αυτοκίνητο να μπαίνει στον αυτοκινητόδρομο (και τα υπόλοιπα πχ πάνε στα χωράφια ) αυτό είναι περιορισμός. Ο τροχονόμος εκτελεί αυτό τον κανόνα περιορισμού, όσο βλέπει ότι ο αυτοκινητόδρομος έχει μποτιλιάρισμα. Ετσι με απλά λόγια παίζει η όλη ιστορία. Εαν δεν υπήρχε ο τροχονόμος, όλοι θα προσπαθούσαν να μπούν στον αυτοκινητόδρομο, και με βάση την τύχη (ή άλλο παράγοντα πχ τσαμπουκά που στην περίπτωση μας θα ήταν το TCP) , κάποιοι θα μέναν στο αυτοκινητόδρομο ενώ οι υπόλοιποι θα πέφταν στα χωράφιο (no QoS).


Νομίζω ότι εσύ τα συγχέεις.

*Ο περιορισμός προκαλεί τον κορεσμό*. Εσύ μας λες σαν αιτία του προβλήματος το αποτέλεσμα εγώ σου λέω το αίτιο από την αρχή.

Γιατί το πόσες λωρίδες θα είναι ο αυτοκινητοδρομος το κανονίζει ο ΟΤΕ.

Με τη λογική σου μας λες ότι είναι φυσιολογικό μία νταλίκα τραιξονικά με διπλή καρότσα (1500bytes) να τρέχει με την ίδια ταχύτητα στον αυτοκινητόδρομο με ένα IX (28bytes).

Δε γίνεται αυτό.

Απλά επειδή ο ΟΤΕ δε μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει τις νταλίκες(1500) από τα ΙΧ(28), και επειδή οι νταλικες φθείρουν το οδόστρωμα όταν τρέχουν πολύ(πιτάρισμα dslam), έχει βάλει σε όλους περιορισμό τα 60χλμ/ω(30pps) παίρνοντας αμπάριζα ακόμη και τα δίκυκλα.

Υ.Γ. Στη διαδρομή από το bras μεχρι το modem μας (αυτοκινητόδρομο) δεν υπάρχει TCP, UDP κλπ. Mόνο ΑΤΜ.

----------


## anon

Φαίνεται ότι ίσως δεν μπορώ να μεταδώσω σωστά αυτά που θέλω να πώ. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνω κατανοητός. 

Εγώ απο την αρχή έλεγα και υπάρχουν τα posts μου σε αυτό το νήμα και σε μερικά ακόμη,  ότι ο πρώτος περιοριστικός παράγοντας είναι το διαθέσιμο bw απο το DSLAM μέχρι το BBRAS που είναι σημαντικά μικρότερο απο το σύνολο του bw που έχουν οι θύρες προς τα μόντεμ των χρηστών. Αλλοι επιμέναν και έλεγαν για πακέτα, και επειδή δεν έβγαινε άκρη, και ίσως δεν ήμουν κατανοητός, αρχισα να μιλώ για πακέτα και εγώ. Αλλά αυτό που είπα για τα πακέτα, είναι ότι, αυτό είναι το QoS που εφαρμόζει ο ΟΤΕ, και σε καμμιά άλλη περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα με τα πακέτα.

Οσο του ότι, ο περιορισμός δημιουργεί τον κορεσμό, έτσι το βλέπεις εσύ απο την μεριά σου. δηλαδή απο το μόντεμ σου. Βλέπεις ότι κάποιος σε περιορίζει. Αυτό όμως δεν είναι κορεσμός (στο δικό σου κανάλι απο το DSLAM μέχρι το μόντεμ) μιας και έχεις ταχύτητα μικρότερη ή ίση με την ονομαστική. Ομως ο περιορισμός αυτός μπαίνει, γιατί υπάρχει ηδη κορεσμός στο κανάλι DSLAM - BBRAS και αυτο δεν μπορείς με κανένα τρόπο να το δείς (πρέπει να είσαι μέσα στον ΟΤΕ). Και του ότι ο περιορισμός ενεργοποιείται όταν υπάρχει κορεσμός και υπήρχουν πολλά μηνύματα που το επιβεβαιώνουν αυτό.

----------


## Acinonyx

Άρα είσαι αλλού γιατί εσύ μιλάς για το bandwidth και τα παράπονα ότι δεν πιάνουν κάποιοι ταχύτητα.

Το thread αυτό *είναι αποκλειστικά για το πρόβλημα στα πακέτα.*

Εδώ λέμε ότι κανείς δεν έχει περιορισμο στο bandwidth.
Αντιθέτως όλοι κατεβάζουμε με 40άρια. Αυτό τι σου λέει;

Κι όμως παρόλο που κατεβάζουμε με 40άρια έχουμε πρόβλημα στα πακέτα.

Επίσης τι σου λέει το ότι σττη vivodi παρόλο που είχαν κάποια στιγμή σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το bandwidth τα πακέτα ήταν κανονικότατα σε τριψήφια νούμερα;

----------


## Acinonyx

You have a point. Outgoing packets from my ethernet doesn't necesarily mean that they are transmited from my modem. They may be droped there.

So I did something better to prove that there is no upload packet limit.

I ping flooded an ISDN 64kbit line that i have with my dsl and i counted incoming rate.

ping with 1500 bytes (1528bytes IP packet size)



You see that it totally flooded 64kbps ISDN channel.

Now let's calculate pps:

PacketRate = 64kbps / 1500bytes
= 8192 bps / 1500bytes
= 5pps approx.

This may sound low but it is normal as my 64k downstream is flooded..

ping with 10bytes (38bytes)



It totally flooded 64kbps ISDN channel again.

Now let's calculate pps:

PacketRate = 64kbps / 38bytes
= 8192 bps / 38bytes
= 216pps

I don't have an 128 kbps ISDN to test if it fills the upload there too, but i think that 216pps is enough to prove my point.

I beleive with 128 ISDN to match aDSL upload, i would get 2 times 216 pps which is 432pps.

----------


## dkounal

> Κορεσμός σε δίκτυα σημαίνει ότι έχει μια δεδομένη χωρητικότητα και έχει γεμίσει και δεν μπορεί να περάσει περισσότερο ντάτο. Τώρα θες πες το με πακέτα θες πες το με bw, αυτή είναι η ουσία. Εσύ μάλλον εννοείς που γίνεται ο περιορισμός. Αλλο κορεσμός άλλο περιορισμός. Ο περιορισμός είναι το λεγόμενο QoS.


Βαρεθηκα να ακουω να λές τι είναι το QoS. Δες τι λέει η cisco. Μάλλον, δεν συμφωνείτε και νομίζω ότι δεν είναι αργα να ξεσκονίσεις τις γνώσεις σου.



> *Quality of Service (QoS) refers to the capability of a network to provide better service to selected network traffic* over various technologies, including Frame Relay, Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM), Ethernet and 802.1 networks, SONET, and IP-routed networks that may use any or all of these underlying technologies. The primary goal of QoS is to provide priority including dedicated bandwidth, controlled jitter and latency (required by some real-time and interactive traffic), and improved loss characteristics. *Also important is making sure that providing priority for one or more flows does not make other flows fail*. QoS technologies provide the elemental building blocks that will be used for future business applications in campus, WAN, and service provider networks.


Reference: http://www.cisco.com/univercd/cc/td/...to_doc/qos.htm



> Συμπερασματικά απο τα παραπάνω, η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι όντως ο ΟΤΕ βάζει ένα περιορισμό με βάση αριθμό πακέτων το δευτερόλεπτο, αλλά σε συνθήκες κορεσμού (ενω dkounal, Acynonic πιστεύουν ότι είναι πάγιο καθεστώς). Οι μεν πιστεύουν ότι γίνεται με δόλο, μπορεί και να είναι έτσι, προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει δόλος. Επίσης δεν μπορεί να αποδειχτεί, μιας και δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία για τα πιταρισμένα DSLAM όπως bw με BBRAS για κάθε κλάση καθώς και τον φόρτο για κάθε χρονική στιγμή (στοιχεία που μπορεί να τα έχει ο ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν τα διαθέτει).


Κατ αρχιν ευτυχώς που δεν ρυθμίζεις τους αυτοκινητόδρομους...  :Very Happy:  
Κατα δευτερον εγω δεν είπα πουθενά ότι αυτό συμβαίνει μόνιμα. Σαφώς και συμβαίνει σε συνθήκες φόρτου. Αυτό που έχω βαρεθεί να γράφω είναι ότι βάση της σύμβασης διάθεσης λιανικής χρεώσης ADSL από τον ΟΤΕ σε συνθήκες κορεσμού πρεπει να γίνεται μοιρασιά bandwidth και όχι μοιρασιά πακέτων που γίνεται τώρα. Αυτή είναι η παρανομία και για όποιο έχει αρκετό IQ να καταλάβει την διαφορά πακέτου από bandwidth αποδεικνύεται εύκολα. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που στις καταγραφές που έκανα στη δήλωση της βλάβης στο ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ δεν τολμά να απαντήσει εδώ και 4 μήνες γραπτώς, και δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμη στη ΕΕΤΤ που του έστειλε δεύτερο αίτημα να απαντήσει με 10ήμερη διορία.
Κατα τρίτο, ποτε έχουμε δόλο;
Υπάρχουν τρεις τρόποι για να πεις ότι μια εταιρία ενεργεί με δόλο όταν είναι υπεύθυνη για ενα πρόβλημα:
α) Όταν σε εξοπλισμό που λειτουργεί κάνει ρυθμίσεις ώστε να μην λειτουργεί όπως προτίθεται, αυτό που πουλάει και βεβαιώνει στην σύμβαση της υπηρεσίας.
β) Όταν χρησιμοποιεί εξοπλισμό που γνώριζει ότι δεν έχει τις προδιαγραφές για να επιτελέσει το έργο το οποίο προτίθεται οτι πουλάει και βεβαιώνει στην σύμβαση της υπηρεσίας.
γ) Όταν αρχικά χρησιμοποεί εν αγνοία της εξοπλισμό δεν έχει τις προδιαγραφές για να επιτελέσει το έργο το οποίο προτίθεται οτι πουλάει και βεβαιώνει στην σύμβαση της υπηρεσίας, και που όταν ανακαλύπτει ότι υπάρχει η πρόβλημα, παραπλανεί, συγκαλήπτει και διαιωνίζει την νοσηρά κατάσταση αντί να προχωρήσει σε άρση του προβλήματος.

Για το πρόβλημα των πακέτων και την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ:
Δεν έχω στοιχεία να αποδείξω το (α) και το (β) και καλή τη πίστη δεν πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει. Εάν δεν συμβαίνει όμως ούτε το (α) ούτε το (β) τότε συμβαίνει σίγουρα το (γ) στην περίπτωση μας. Άρα, στο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, η ΟΤΕ ΑΕ ενεργεί με δόλο.

Reference: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...710#post439710

----------


## anon

> The primary goal of QoS is to provide priority including dedicated bandwidth, controlled jitter and latency (required by some real-time and interactive traffic), and improved loss characteristics. Also important is making sure that providing priority for one or more flows does not make other flows fail. QoS technologies provide the elemental building blocks that will be used for future business applications in campus, WAN, and service provider networks.


Οπως γράφει η παράθεσή σου, το QoS κάνει προτεραιοποίηση. Δηλαδή δίνει προτεραιότητα σε κάποιες συνδέσεις έναντι άλλων. Αυτό δεν είναι περιορισμός; Δεν περιορίζεις κάποιες συνδέσεις έναντι άλλων; Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί με QoS σε Cisco και όχι σε ΑΤΜ. Το ιδανικό στο QoS είναι να μπορούν όλες οι συνδέσεις να μπορούν να παίρνουν κάποιο τμήμα του bw αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πάντα εφικτο. Μια σύνδεση δεν θεωρείται ότι έχει πέσει αφού μπορεί να παίζει ακόμη και με 1Kbps ή και λιγότερο (τώρα εαν αυτό είναι αποδεκτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση). Στην τελική μου φαίνεται ότι παίζουμε με τις λέξεις. Δεν νομίζω ότι λεω τίποτα διαφορετικό. Και το QoS άλλοι επίσης το λένε traffic shaping κλπ, αλλά παντού είναι η ίδια φιλοσοφία. Κάποιες συνδέσεις ευνοούνται έναντι άλλων που περιορίζονται ώστε να μπορεί να δώσει την καλύτερη δυνατή υπηρεσία (συνήθως στα cisco το κάνουμε για να περνάμε φωνή έναντι άλλων πρωτόκολλων, και ακόμη και στα άλλα πρωτόκολλα κάνουμε διαφορετική προτεραιοποίηση πχ καλύτερη ανταπόκριση για telnet/ssh, πιο κάτω http ή sql συνδέσεις και ακόμη πιο κάτω px smtp). Οπου σύνδεση εννοούμε ένα TCP/IP connection και όχι φυσική σύνδεση. 

Ευτυχώς που συμφωνούμε ότι συμβαίνει σε συνθήκες φόρτου, γιατί κάποια μυνήματα πιο πίσω 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=289
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1087
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=391

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι προσεγγίζουμε τα πράγματα. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι ένα μοίρασμα του bw αναλογικά σε όλους τους χρήστες σε συνθήκες κορεσμού θα ήταν πιο δίκαιο. Και να πώ και κάτι και άλλο; Και ίσως πιο εύκολο. Αρκει ο BBRAS του ΟΤΕ όταν στέλνει πακέτα ATM στο DSLAM, να κάνει round robin σε αυτά (για κάθε VC), οπότε λόγω του ότι κάθε κελί ΑΤΜ είναι σταθερού μεγέθους, θα γίνεται απόλυτος διαχωρισμός του bw μεταξύ των χρηστών. Ομως υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1134
Για να μην τα ξαναγράφω. Μπορεί να έχεις πχ 19Kbps χωρίς packet rate limiting αλλά άχρηστο για VoIP. Και επιπλέον όλοι οι χρήστες θα έχουν πρόβλημα. Αρα το μη χείρον βέλτιστον. Θα είχε νόημα αυτού του είδους το QoS, εαν η entry level ταχύτητα ήταν πχ 1024 ή περισσότερο. Τότε (με το ίδιο contention ratio), θα είχες την τριπλάσια ταχύτητα περίπου δηλαδή 3 Χ 19 = 57Kbps.

Και σε παρακαλώ, όχι αφορισμούς. Δέχομαι να γίνεται διάλογος, έχω ζητήσει και συγνώμη όπου έχω κάνει λάθος, αλλά δεν απαξιώνω έτσι γιατί νομίζω εγώ τον άλλον. Συμφωνώ και το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές ότι αυτό το σύστημα, ευνοεί τους χρήστες μεγάλων πακέτων. Δεν το αρνήθηκα αυτό. Ούτε και το packet rate limiting που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ και το έχω πεί εδώ και καιρό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=795.
Αρα η μόνη διαφορά μας είναι αν γίνεται με δόλο, και εαν αυτό που προτείνεις εσύ είναι πιο σωστό ως πολιτική QoS.Επίσης ότι η δική μου γνώμη της επιθετικής πολιτικής απέναντι στον ΟΤΕ στο σημείο δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει, κατα την γνώμη μου είναι χαμένη μάχη. Σωστά;

----------


## Zanini

Παρακολουθω με ενδιαφερον την συζητηση-διαφωνια και εχοντας διαβασει προηγουμενως τις 100+ σελιδες εχω πια την εντυπωση οτι οι δυο πλευρες που διαφωνουν εχουν φτασει να λενε σχεδον το ιδιο με αλλα λογια.
Κατ αρχην εχω το ιδιο προβλημα με 512 γραμμη(να πω εδω οτι ειδα βελτιωση σε σχεση με την 384 που ηταν σχεδον αδυνατο να μιλησω με voipbuster ενω τωρα κατι γινεται,σε ορισμενες ωρες της μερας)
Με βαση τις δικες μου μετρησες:
Οταν *δουλευει* το voip βλεπω κατα μεσο ορο 50 εισερχομενα πακετα(χτυπαει μεχρι και 80-90)
Οταν *δε δουλευει* βλεπω γυρω στα 30 με το ζορι
Η αλλαγη δουλευει-δε δουλευει μπορει να γινει και απο το ενα λεπτο στο αλλο.Δηλαδη δοκιμαζω στις 15:30 και ολα καλα.Κλεινω και ξαναπαιρνω στις 15:35 και πλεον "παιζω" με 30 πακετα max.
Τη στιγμη που *δεν δουλευει το voip*, δοκιμαζοντας να κατεβασω οτιδηποτε απο tucows για παραδειγμα ή κανοντας ολα τα διαθεσιμα adsl speed test παρατηρω οτι συνεχιζω να κατεβαζω με την συνηθισμενη ταχυτητα!(περιπου 440kbps δηλαδη περιπου 50Kb/s)
Αυτο σημαινει οτι με καποιο τροπο και για καποιο λογο εκεινη τη στιγμη εχει μπει ενας περιορισμος στα εισερχομενα pps.Ετσι δεν ειναι?
Αν εχω καταλαβει καλα αυτο που ισχυριζεται ο φιλος Anon, η θεωρια του δεν εξηγει την παραπανω συμπεριφορα και οπωσδηποτε μπορουμε να κανουμε λογο για αδυναμια του ΟΤΕ(εσκεμμενη?) να προσφερει αυτα που εχει υποχρεωση με βαση τη συμβαση που εχει  συναψει.
Παρακαλω να με διορθωσουν οι ειδημονες και συγνωμη αν λεω βλακειες.

PS1:Οταν δεν δουλευει το voipbuster το ιδιο συμβαινει και με το Skype(τελευταια εκδοση) που φαινεται να απαιτει επισης γυρω στα 50pps για να λειτουργησει σωστα.Και το x-lite το ιδιο αν και στο τελευταιο με καποιες ρυθμισεις στους codecs οι απαιτησεις του πεφτουν στα 30 οποτε κατι γινεται.
PS2:Γιατι δε μαζευουμε επιτελους ονοματα καπου και να κανουμε μια συλλογικη διαμαρτυρια?Ξερω οτι ειναι πολυς ο κοσμος που εχει προβλημα και καθε μερα γινεται περισσοτερος.

----------


## dkounal

> Αρα η μόνη διαφορά μας είναι αν γίνεται με δόλο, και εαν αυτό που προτείνεις εσύ είναι πιο σωστό ως πολιτική QoS.Επίσης ότι η δική μου γνώμη της επιθετικής πολιτικής απέναντι στον ΟΤΕ στο σημείο δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει, κατα την γνώμη μου είναι χαμένη μάχη. Σωστά;


Χαιρομαι που καταλαβαίνεις που είναι η ενσταση μου. 
Δεν διαφωνώ ότι το πως θα μοιράσει σε συνθήκες φορτου την πρόσβαση είναι θέμα πολιτικής. 
ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ όμως να πουλάει bandwidth στη συμβαση και στις διαφημίσεις, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα πουλάει συγκεκριμένο αριθμό πακέτων. 
Αυτό είναι παράνομο, και αποτελεί παραπλάνηση του καταναλωτή. Και αυτό καταδικάζω. Και αυτό το πρόβημα βολεύει και τον ΟΤΕ και τους ISPs καθώς απομυζουν από τα τέλη της τηλεφωνίας όταν σε άλλες χώρες υπάρχει χρήση του voip που φτάνει το 30% των τηλεφωνημάτων με ανάλογες μειώσεις εσόδων για τους παρόχους συμβατικής τηλεφωνίας.

Αλλα προσοχή το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι το voip, δεν είναι το κόστος της adsl, δεν είναι οι ταχύτητες της adsl. Είναι η απάτη που γίνεται από τον ΟΤΕ με αποτέλεσμα να είναι αχρηστη η ADSL για ότι άλλο εκτός από http/ftp downloading.

----------


## anon

> Παρακολουθω με ενδιαφερον την συζητηση-διαφωνια και εχοντας διαβασει προηγουμενως τις 100+ σελιδες εχω πια την εντυπωση οτι οι δυο πλευρες που διαφωνουν εχουν φτασει να λενε σχεδον το ιδιο με αλλα λογια.


Για τα περισσότερα ναι, λέμε πλέον σχεδόν τα ίδια  :Wink: 




> Αυτο σημαινει οτι με καποιο τροπο και για καποιο λογο εκεινη τη στιγμη εχει μπει ενας περιορισμος στα εισερχομενα pps.Ετσι δεν ειναι?
> Αν εχω καταλαβει καλα αυτο που ισχυριζεται ο φιλος Anon, η θεωρια του δεν εξηγει την παραπανω συμπεριφορα και οπωσδηποτε μπορουμε να κανουμε λογο για αδυναμια του ΟΤΕ(εσκεμμενη?) να προσφερει αυτα που εχει υποχρεωση με βαση τη συμβαση που εχει συναψει.


Ενεργοποιείται το QoS. Τώρα θα μου πείς πως γίνεται να παίζει όμως το http/ftp; Αυτό γίνεται γιατί το QoS που έβαλε στηρίζεται στον αριθμό πακέτων, και έχει εξηγηθεί πολλάκις και με παραδείγματα και απο τον φίλο dkounal. Είναι δίκαιο; ΟΧΙ 
Μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα; Εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα.... Δυστυχώς όχι. Ούτε εαν καταγγείλουμε, τον πάμε στον εισαγγελέα τον ΟΤΕ θα καταφέρουμε τίποτα. Εαν μοιραζόταν ισομερώς το διαθέσιμο bw θα ήταν καλύτερα; και πάλι όχι (δες το λινκ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=795 )




> Είναι η απάτη που γίνεται από τον ΟΤΕ με αποτέλεσμα να είναι αχρηστη η ADSL για ότι άλλο εκτός από http/ftp downloading.


Το έχω γραψει παλαιότερα (μην με βάλεις πάλι να ψάχνω!) ότι το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να τον καταγγείλουμε αυτόν και τους παρόχους για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση (βάσει κοινοτικής οδηγίας) επειδή παρουσιάζουν online gaming, voip και λοιπές υπηρεσίες που δεν μπορούν αποδεδειγμένα να προσφερθούν ενώ διαφημίζονται.

----------


## dkounal

> Μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα; Εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα.... Δυστυχώς όχι. Ούτε εαν καταγγείλουμε, τον πάμε στον εισαγγελέα τον ΟΤΕ θα καταφέρουμε τίποτα. Εαν μοιραζόταν ισομερώς το διαθέσιμο bw θα ήταν καλύτερα; και πάλι όχι (δες το λινκ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=795 )
> 
> Το έχω γραψει παλαιότερα (μην με βάλεις πάλι να ψάχνω!) ότι το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να τον καταγγείλουμε αυτόν και τους παρόχους για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση (βάσει κοινοτικής οδηγίας) επειδή παρουσιάζουν online gaming, voip και λοιπές υπηρεσίες που δεν μπορούν αποδεδειγμένα να προσφερθούν ενώ διαφημίζονται.


Σε περίπτωση απάτης, ο εισαγγελέας εισηγείται τη διακοπή διάθεσης της υπηρεσίας. Είναι σκληρά τα πράγματα εάν χαρακτηριστεί απάτη. 
Και εάν είναι τόσο σίγουρα τα πράγματα ότι δεν κινδυνευει ο ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν απαντά ούτε σε μένα ούτε στη ΕΕΤΤ στα στοιχεία που έστειλα;;; Είναι τόσο άνετος ώστε να έχει την ΕΕΤΤ γραμμένη, που να μην της απαντάει κάν; Δεν ξέρω, θα το μάθω όμως πολύ σύντομα.
Και ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν διώκεται σε παραβίαση σύμβασης κάποιος; Εκεί που πατάει ο ΟΤΕ είναι ότι κανένας έλληνας λόγω ιδιοσυγκρασίας δεν μπει στον κόπο, ούτε καταγγελία να κάνει.... Οι έλληνες συνήθως το κουσούρι τους το κρύβουν καλύτερα από την γυναίκα τους....!!!

----------


## trojy

@dkounal/acinonyx/anon: 
Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Να επισημάνω όμως ότι στην περίπτωση μας, κανένας δεν ωφελείται από την άδικη και παράνομη κατανομή του bandwidth (εξαίρεση ΟΤΕ + ISPs). 
Παραθέτω τα παρακάτω γιατί νομίζω ότι πέρασαν πολύ ελαφρά από την πορεία του νήματος. 




> Υπάρχουν τρεις τρόποι για να πεις ότι μια εταιρία ενεργεί με δόλο όταν είναι υπεύθυνη για ενα πρόβλημα:
> α) Όταν σε εξοπλισμό που λειτουργεί κάνει ρυθμίσεις ώστε να μην λειτουργεί όπως προτίθεται, αυτό που πουλάει και βεβαιώνει στην σύμβαση της υπηρεσίας.
> β) Όταν χρησιμοποιεί εξοπλισμό που γνώριζει ότι δεν έχει τις προδιαγραφές για να επιτελέσει το έργο το οποίο προτίθεται οτι πουλάει και βεβαιώνει στην σύμβαση της υπηρεσίας.
> γ) Όταν αρχικά χρησιμοποεί εν αγνοία της εξοπλισμό δεν έχει τις προδιαγραφές για να επιτελέσει το έργο το οποίο προτίθεται οτι πουλάει και βεβαιώνει στην σύμβαση της υπηρεσίας, και που όταν ανακαλύπτει ότι υπάρχει η πρόβλημα, παραπλανεί, συγκαλήπτει και διαιωνίζει την νοσηρά κατάσταση αντί να προχωρήσει σε άρση του προβλήματος.


Πέρα από τις όποιες διαφωνίες, υπάρχει κάποιος που να πιστεύει ότι δεν υπάρχει δόλος από τον ΟΤΕ?
Επίσης, διαφωνεί κανείς ότι διαπλέκονται οι ISPs στην όλη υπόθεση?

----------


## chatasos

> Εκεί που πατάει ο ΟΤΕ είναι ότι κανένας έλληνας λόγω ιδιοσυγκρασίας δεν μπει στον κόπο, ούτε καταγγελία να κάνει....


Δυστυχώς είναι αλήθεια...
Τα γραφόμενα σε forums ανησυχούν μόνο κάποιους ευσυνείδητους τεχνικούς....τα μεγάλα κεφάλια όμως δεν καταλαβαίνουν από αυτά :Cool:

----------


## anon

> @dkounal/acinonyx/anon: 
> Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Να επισημάνω όμως ότι στην περίπτωση μας, κανένας δεν ωφελείται από την άδικη και παράνομη κατανομή του bandwidth (εξαίρεση ΟΤΕ + ISPs). 
> Παραθέτω τα παρακάτω γιατί νομίζω ότι πέρασαν πολύ ελαφρά από την πορεία του νήματος. 
> 
> 
> Πέρα από τις όποιες διαφωνίες, υπάρχει κάποιος που να πιστεύει ότι δεν υπάρχει δόλος από τον ΟΤΕ?
> Επίσης, διαφωνεί κανείς ότι διαπλέκονται οι ISPs στην όλη υπόθεση?


Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει δόλος. Αλλά και να υπάρχει δόλος, δεν μπορεί υπο τις παρούσες συνθήκες να γίνει τίποτα καλύτερο. Οσο για τους παρόχους, τους βολεύει αυτή η κατάσταση, μιας και πουλάνε εναλλακτική τηλεφωνία, και να δείχνουν ως ένοχο τον ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα του VoIP. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά την παραπλανητική διαφήμιση του ΟΤΕ (και των παρόχων), μπορεί να γίνει καταγγελία, οπότε θα πρέπει να σταματήσει η σχετική διαφήμιση, μπορει να υποχρεωθούν να αναφέρουν στις συμβάσεις ότι είναι προβληματικές αυτές οι υπηρεσίες, και μπορεί να τους επιβληθεί κάποιο πρόστιμο. 

Οσον αφορά την σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ, θα χρειαστεί η συνδρομή ενός νομικού για να δούμε εαν υπάρχει νομική βάση για καταγγελία εναντίον του ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να προβάλει το επιχείρημα ότι τα DSLAM τελούν υπο συνθήκες συμφόρησης και εκεί είναι το λεπτό σημείο, κατα πόσο, νομικά, στέκει η θέση του ΟΤΕ. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουμε, δυστυχώς, την δυνατότητα να πετύχουμε καταδίκη του ΟΤΕ στο σημείο αυτό. Ισως γιαυτό το παίζει κινέζος, και δεν υπάρχει θέση απο ΕΕΤ ή ΙΝΚΑ.

----------


## Navigator

Καλά τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε τελικά "δεν εχει δόλο ο ΟΤΕ".
Εχει δηλαδή συμφέρον ο ΟΤΕ να δουλευει το Voip και να  χάνει "έτοιμα" Λεφτά ? 
Αν ακουμπάς τα λεφτά σου στο i-call της Αλτεκ σου στέλνει ο ΟΤΕ συνχαρητήρια επιστολή ?

----------


## djsin

το αποτελεσμα τελικα ποιο ειναι? εμεις ως καταναλωτες δεν εχουμε τις υπηρεσιες που πληρωνουμε

ακομα και να μην προχωρησουμε σαν σωμα σε εννομες διαδικασιες, μηπως θα επρεπε να σκεφτουμε αλλες λυσεις, οπως πχ. μαζικη αποχη η κατι παρομοιο? στο εξωτερικο δουλευουν αυτα τα πραγματα

ακομα και να αλλαξει η διαφημιση του οτε, εμεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα εχουμε, παλι δε θα εχουμε βοιπ

και κατι αλλο: τα ΔΣΛΑΜ αν τελουν υπο συνθηκες συμφορησης ειναι καθολα νομιμο? παλια θυμαμαι οτι επρεπε να διατηρουταν μια αναλογια χρηστων/κουτι

----------


## Terrorist

Αυτή λειτουργεία της ADSL είναι απαράδεκτη και πρέπει σιγά σιγά όσοι υποστηρίζουν ότι είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή λύση να το ξανασκεφτούν, όσο και να έψαξα στο δεν βρήκα σε ADSL άλλων χωρών τέτοια συμπεριφόρα, εάν κάποιος έχει βρει κάτι σχετικό ας το κάνει post. 

*Πρέπει να γίνεται διαμοιρασμός Bandwidth τελεία και παύλα*

*1*
Το διαθέσιμο bw θα πρέπει να μοιραστεί ισόποσα ανάλογα με την κλάση τους (384,512,1024)  σε όλους τους χρήστες που  χρησιμοποιούν την ADSL εκείνη την στιγμή είτε είναι με λόγο 1/50 είτε είναι 1/1, αυτό που συμβαίνει αυτή την στιγμή είναι στην ουσία *λογοκρισία* και αποτρέπει τους χρήστες να χρησιμοποιήσουν την ADSL όπως αυτοί θέλουν . 

*2*
Επίσης είναι και ένας τρόπος *συγκάληψης* γιατί πολλοί χρήστες δεν χρησιμοποιούν τίποτα άλλο εκτός από web,ftp και βλέποντας π.χ  ότι κατεβάζουν με 40 για την 384 μένουν ευχαριστημένοι και δεν διαμαρτύρονται, φυσικά αυτό γίνεται * σε βάρος άλλων χρηστών* που δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν της υπηρεσίες που θέλουν ενώ πρακτικά με το διαθέσιμο bw εκείνη την στιγμή στο DSLAM θα μπορούσαν, όλα βέβαια μέχρι ένα όριο όπου το  συγκεκριμένο traffic shapping να αρχίσει να μειώνει το bw σε όλους τους χρήστες και σέρνονται όλοι , αλλά ακόμα και τότε έστω ότι για έναν χρήστη μιας ADSL 384 μένανε 64kbits οι υπηρεσίες που θέλουνε λίγο bw θα έπρεπε να λειτουργούν.

*3*
Όπως έχει αναφερθεί και προηγουμένος το όλο πρόβλημα είναι δύσκολο να αποδειχτεί και κάποιος μπαίνει πραγματικά σε υποψίες για *ενδεχόμενο δόλο*. Ακόμα και εαν δεν έγινε με δόλο και είναι τεχνική αδυναμία σίγουρα ο ΟΤΕ το εκμεταλεύεται για να κάνει την πάπια

Όποτε αντί να διαφωνούμε για το πρόβλημα , θα έπρεπε να ασχολούμαστε πως θα τους κάνουμε  βούκινο ....

----------


## anon

Εαν γινόταν διαμοιρασμός bw, τότε ο καθένας θα έπαιρνε στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 19Kbps (1/20) ή το μισό 9Kbps (1/40 που είναι και το τυπικό για τις 384). Τώρα εαν θεωρείτε ότι να έχουμε όλοι 9Kbps, εγώ πάω πάσο.


Εχω την υποψία ότι κάθε DSLAM έχει την δική του γραμμή που συνδέεται με τους BBRAS. Τουλάχιστον όσες πληροφορίες έχω, αυτό δείχνουν. Αν ξέρει σίγουρα κάποιος ας ποστάρει. Αν συμβαίνει αυτό όμως, τότε έχουμε το ε΄ξής πρόβλημα. Σε ένα σημείο έχει διάφορα DSLAM (δύο, τρία ή και περισσότερα) με διαφορετικες ευθείες το καθένα μέχρι τον BBRAS. Ομως την κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή, δεν έχουν το ίδιο φορτίο όλα τα DSLAM. Θα ήταν σωστότερο, να έφευγε μια ευθεία για το σύνολο των DSLAM του δεδομένου σημείου. Ετσι στατιστικά θα γι΄νόταν καλύτερη εξομάλυνση της κίνησης.

----------


## mich83

> Εαν γινόταν διαμοιρασμός bw, τότε ο καθένας θα έπαιρνε στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 19Kbps (1/20) ή το μισό 9Kbps (1/40 που είναι και το τυπικό για τις 384). Τώρα εαν θεωρείτε ότι να έχουμε όλοι 9Kbps, εγώ πάω πάσο.


Αφού είπε  "*εκείνη τη στιγμή"* .

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Εαν γινόταν διαμοιρασμός bw, τότε ο καθένας θα έπαιρνε στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 19Kbps (1/20) ή το μισό 9Kbps (1/40 που είναι και το τυπικό για τις 384). Τώρα εαν θεωρείτε ότι να έχουμε όλοι 9Kbps, εγώ πάω πάσο.


Μιλάμε για όταν υπάρχει μέγιστη ζήτηση από τους 20 ή τους 40. Όπως γίνεται τώρα παίρνουν 40 ΚΒ/s αυτοί με τα μεγάλα πακέτα και 4 KB/s αυτοί με τα μικρά.

----------


## drtequila

Εγω παιδια αυτο που θα κανω και θα το προτεινα σε οσους μπορουν να το κανουν επισης ,ειναι να πληροφορησω τον ISP μου πως, αφου ετσι και αλλιως λογω ΟΤΕ οπως μου λενε και οι ιδιοι, δεν ειναι δυνατον με κανεναν ISP να παρω σωστη ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων τοτε απλα θα καταργησω την 512/384/256 μου και θα παω στην φτηνοτερη 256 της αγορας.

Για φανταστειτε 100 πελατες σε μια βδομαδα πχ να σου πουν την κανω για 256 vivodi (η οποια ειναι η φτηνοτερη 256) .

Σκεφτειτε ποσα λιγα εχετε να χασετε και ποιο ειναι το ενδεχομενο κερδος.Δεν ειναι αναγκη να πατε σε 256,απλα αυτον το λογο δωστε στον τωρινο σας ISP.
Oταν μου τελειωσει η 3μηνη με την forthnet αυτο θα κανω εγω  :Smile:  .

----------


## nodas

Κληση με sipdiscount, codec G726-32 με 1024/256

----------


## pfoul

Ποιο κομμάτι του ΟΤΕ έχει σχέση (πιθανόν) με όλα αυτά;
Η θυγατρική του ΟΤΕGlobe:

http://www.oteglobe.gr/profile.shtml

Έχει και looking glass και κάτι ψιλά από στατιστικά χονδρικής.

Φιλικά.

----------


## Terrorist

> Εγω παιδια αυτο που θα κανω και θα το προτεινα σε οσους μπορουν να το κανουν επισης ,ειναι να πληροφορησω τον ISP μου πως, αφου ετσι και αλλιως λογω ΟΤΕ οπως μου λενε και οι ιδιοι, δεν ειναι δυνατον με κανεναν ISP να παρω σωστη ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων τοτε απλα θα καταργησω την 512/384/256 μου και θα παω στην φτηνοτερη 256 της αγορας.
> 
> Για φανταστειτε 100 πελατες σε μια βδομαδα πχ να σου πουν την κανω για 256 vivodi (η οποια ειναι η φτηνοτερη 256) .
> 
> Σκεφτειτε ποσα λιγα εχετε να χασετε και ποιο ειναι το ενδεχομενο κερδος.Δεν ειναι αναγκη να πατε σε 256,απλα αυτον το λογο δωστε στον τωρινο σας ISP.
> Oταν μου τελειωσει η 3μηνη με την forthnet αυτο θα κανω εγω  .


Αυτό πραγματικά θα ήταν μια καλή κίνηση, μπας και αρχίσουν να ενδιαφέρονται και οι proviters, γιατί και αυτοί είναι βολεμένοι με την κατάσταση και κάνουν την πάπια και κρύβουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα και πετάνε το μπαλάκι στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## pfoul

Δοκίμασα το παρακάτω στις 23:11 με σύνδεση 384 kbps Forthnet Θεσσαλονίκη, Α. Τούμπα:

(α) Χρησιμοποίησα το ping plotter από το PC μου (έκανα τα ανάλογα με το tracert των Windows XP και πήρα τα ίδια περίπου αποτελέσματα) για να πάω ως το www.skype.com και ιδού (1η εικόνα)

Άρα από το bbras-Forthnet έως τον τελευταίο δικό της κόμβο μεσολαβούν (για το avg time) 120 - 82 = 38 msec και συνολικά έχουμε:

PC - bbras-Forthnet    +   Forthnet backbone    + υπόλοιπο έως www.skype.com
82 msec                          38 msec                      223 msec

(β) Συνδέθηκα με ένα linux box που τρέχει μέσα σε VMWare με Windows Host σε Παν/μιο και δοκίμασα και ένα traceroute προς τον ίδιο προορισμό (2η εικόνα)

Linux PC - grnet κορμός + grnet backbone + Υπόλοιπο έως www.skype.com
~ 4 msec                         ~ 5msec                 161 msec

Συνεπώς, ακόμα και με τα προβλήματα λόγω ΟΤΕ, βλέπουμε ότι και το δίκτυο κορμού της Forthnet, αλλά και η σύνδεσή της με το εξωτερικό "χωλαίνουν".
Πιο σημαντικό όμως για εμένα είναι τα μεσαία νούμερα. Ο λόγος
5/38 σημαίνει γύρω στο 13% της ταχύτητας που έχει ο κορμός του grnet.
Μήπως λοιπόν το δίκτυο κορμού της Forthnet είναι του πεταματού; Μήπως κάτι ανάλογο και οι συμφωνίες τες με τους όμοριυς του εξωτερικού;

Τι γίνεται π.χ. με HOL από Θεσ/νίκη (κέντρο ΟΤΕ Παπάφη) για να δούμε τι παίζεται
και με τους ISP ως προς πακέτα, χρόνους και VoIP τελικά;

----------


## didisies

23103115χχ   HOL 384 dslam Χαριλαου 

Εδω και 2 μερες αντιμετωπιζω το προβλημα με το skype το οποιο και μεχρι προτινος(!) χρησιμοποιουσα! 
Τωρα πλεον ειναι αδυνατο αφου μετα απο λιγο τα πακετα μηδενιζονται και πεφτει η γραμμη εως οτου κανει reconnect το router.Δοκιμασα τα παντα νομίζοντας οτι ειναι κατι αλλο αλλα τελικα ....
Το τρελο ειναι με απλη 56Κ το skype λειτουργει ΑΨΟΓΑ!!!
Αυριο θα δηλωσω βλαβη αν και δεν νομιζω να γινει τιποτε!

----------


## gatos_fc

> τα ΔΣΛΑΜ αν τελουν υπο συνθηκες συμφορησης ειναι καθολα νομιμο? παλια θυμαμαι οτι επρεπε να διατηρουταν μια αναλογια χρηστων/κουτι


συνάδελφε ψηφιακέ,
για πέρνα μια βόλτα από το τόπικ για τα dslam της Πάτρας  :HaHa:

----------


## didisies

Τελικα το packet loss συμβαινει τις ωρες αιχμης...Κυριακη πρωι 10 η ωρα καπως καλυτερα...Τι να κανω; Λετε καποια αλλαγη πορτας ή reset ή αναφορα του προβληματος στο αρμοδιο τεχνικο τμημα αυτοπροσωπος να βοηθησει;
Ειδα σε καποιο ποστ κατι αναλογο ,για αυτο ρωταω!

----------


## dkounal

> Τελικα το packet loss συμβαινει τις ωρες αιχμης...Κυριακη πρωι 10 η ωρα καπως καλυτερα...Τι να κανω; Λετε καποια αλλαγη πορτας ή reset ή αναφορα του προβληματος στο αρμοδιο τεχνικο τμημα αυτοπροσωπος να βοηθησει;
> Ειδα σε καποιο ποστ κατι αναλογο ,για αυτο ρωταω!


Εάν η γραμμή σου είναι από ΟΤΕ θα πας στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ και θα καταθέσεις μια εγγραφη δήλωση βλάβης όπως ορίζει το αρθρο 5.1.1 της σύμβασης. To πως θα περιγράφεις το πρόβλημα έχω βαρεθεί να το γράφω. Εάν σε δυο ημέρες δεν δεις να γίνεται τίποτα, κάνε μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ (www.eett.gr)->καταναλωτές->ερώτηση/καταγγελία

----------


## dkounal

> Συνεπώς, ακόμα και με τα προβλήματα λόγω ΟΤΕ, βλέπουμε ότι και το δίκτυο κορμού της Forthnet, αλλά και η σύνδεσή της με το εξωτερικό "χωλαίνουν".
> Πιο σημαντικό όμως για εμένα είναι τα μεσαία νούμερα. Ο λόγος
> 5/38 σημαίνει γύρω στο 13% της ταχύτητας που έχει ο κορμός του grnet.
> Μήπως λοιπόν το δίκτυο κορμού της Forthnet είναι του πεταματού; Μήπως κάτι ανάλογο και οι συμφωνίες τες με τους όμοριυς του εξωτερικού;


Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι το παραπάνω έχει την όποια ακόμη και ελάχιστη σχέση με το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε σε αυτό το thread.  :Offtopic:

----------


## dkounal

> Εγω παιδια αυτο που θα κανω και θα το προτεινα σε οσους μπορουν να το κανουν επισης ,ειναι να πληροφορησω τον ISP μου πως, αφου ετσι και αλλιως λογω ΟΤΕ οπως μου λενε και οι ιδιοι, δεν ειναι δυνατον με κανεναν ISP να παρω σωστη ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων τοτε απλα θα καταργησω την 512/384/256 μου και θα παω στην φτηνοτερη 256 της αγορας.
> 
> Για φανταστειτε 100 πελατες σε μια βδομαδα πχ να σου πουν την κανω για 256 vivodi (η οποια ειναι η φτηνοτερη 256) .
> 
> Σκεφτειτε ποσα λιγα εχετε να χασετε και ποιο ειναι το ενδεχομενο κερδος.Δεν ειναι αναγκη να πατε σε 256,απλα αυτον το λογο δωστε στον τωρινο σας ISP.
> Oταν μου τελειωσει η 3μηνη με την forthnet αυτο θα κανω εγω  .


Αυτό για να εφαρμοστεί και να καταλάβουν ότι σοβαρολογούμε θα χρειαστεί ένα χρόνο.
Σαν ιδέα έχει τεθεί και άλλες φορές αλλά δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται πρακτικά. Εάν δεις σε προηγούμενα posts σε αυτό το thread οι περισσότεροι πήγαν σε 512 (και θα τους έχουμε σε λίγο ξανά κοντά μας με το ίδιο πρόβλημα στην 512), έγινε το αντίθετο δηλαδή από αυτό που προτείνεις

----------


## dkounal

Υπάρχει μια άποψη στο thread ότι εάν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα όλοι οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν σήμερα web/mail θα δουν μια μεγάλη χειροτέρευση της γραμμής τους.
Πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε τι γίνεται και επ αυτού. Η ανάλυση μου θα είναι λίγο μπακαλίστικη για να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα κατανόησης ει δυνατόν από όλους:
Χρησιμοποιώ το voip και όχι τα παιχνίδια στο παράδειγμα γιατί έτσι θα εχω μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση bandwidth από τους νέους χρήστες και θα είναι η πιο τραβηγμένη περίπτωση. Ας δουμε λοιπον τι γίνεται εάν φτιάξουμε το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα στην υπάρχουσα κατάσταση. 
1. Δεχόμαστε ότι το ratio δεν ξεπερνάει το 1:25 (ταδε εφη κ. Δούκογλου) και εμείς λαμβάνουμε τη χειρότερη εκδοχή (1:25) δηλαδή ότι αντιστοιχεί bandwidth 384 Kbps ανά 25 χρήστες (πόρτες) σε ένα DSLAM.
2. Έστω ότι σε χρήση web/mail ένας τυχαίος χρήστης από τους 25 που εξετάζουμε κατεβάζει με 23.4ΚB/sec (192Kbps) την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή που εξετάζουμε. Αυτό αυτομάτως σημαίνει ότι αυτή την στιγμή από τους 25 χρήστες μόνο 2 μπορούν να κατεβάζουν με αυτή την ταχύτητα ενώ οι υπόλοιποι 23 δεν χρησιμοποιούν τη γραμμή τους πρακτικά.
3. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι στους 25 χρήστες ADSL, πάντα θα υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένας χρήστης κάθε στιγμή που θα μιλάει με voip, αρκετά τραβηγμένο και μάλλον απίθανο να το δείτε (εδω οι 23 δεν χρησιμοποιούν καν τη γραμμή τους). Γίνεται χρήση G729 και καταναλώνεται 32.1Kbps ή 4ΚΒ/sec.
4. Εάν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα, θα πρέπει να το αφαιρέσουμε την voip χρήση από τα mail/web downloads που πρακτικά γίνονται μέχρι τώρα. Δηλαδή, οι 2 χρήστες που κατεβάζαν με 23.4KB/sec, τώρα που διορθώσαμε το πρόβλημα θα κατεβάζουν με 21.4ΚΒ/sec.

Που λοιπόν η φοβερή καταστροφή που προαναγγέλεται; Προτιμά ο ΟΤΕ να εχει ADSL που κάνουν μονο για web/mail (και είναι αχρηστο για οτιδήποτε άλλο) για να κερδίσει 2KB/sec ανά χρήστη στην παραπάνω περίπτωση;;; Δεν νομίζω ότι το κάνει για αυτό το λόγο...

Να δουμε τώρα, τι οικονομικές επιπτώσεις έχει σε ένα πάροχο συμβατικής τηλεφωνίας να υπάρχει μόνιμα ένας χρήστης με χρήση voip όπως στο παράδειγμα μας και πόσο θα κόστιζε το ίδιο στους χρήστες voip με το φτηνότερο τιμολόγιο παρόχου συμβατικής τηλεφωνίας;
Ας πουμε ότι κόστος της τηλεφωνικής κλήσης/λεπτό είναι 0.023ευρω+ΦΠΑ = 0.027ευρω/λεπτό (το φτηνότερο που βρηκα): 
24 ώρες x 60 λεπτά x 0.027 ευρώ = *39 ευρώ ανά ημέρα* ή *1170 ευρώ το μήνα* απώλεια εσόδων που με το υπάρχον πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα, σήμερα θα το πάρει κατά κύριο λόγο ο ΟΤΕ και κατά δευτερο λόγοι οι εναλλακτικοί τηλεφωνικοί πάροχοι.
Και αυτό στο παράδειγμα μας ισχύει για κάθε 25άδα χρήστες ADSL. Να το ανάγαγω στους χρήστες που έχουν ADSL εν Ελλάδι σήμερα;

Πανικοβληθήκατε;;;; 
Συνεχίζετε να πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχει καλός λόγος για δόλο από πλευράς ΟΤΕ και ότι φοβούνται ότι θα μειωθούν τα downloads των υπολοίπων χρηστων γι αυτό δεν διορθώνουν το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα; Νομίζετε ότι δεν βολεύει η υπάρχουσα κατάσταση όλους τους ISPs που πουλάνε και τηλεφωνία;

Έχουμε το πρόβλημα, έχουμε το κίνητρο για την συνέχιση του προβλήματος, που είναι η ΕΕΤΤ και το τμήμα προστασίας καταναλωτή να κάνει την έρευνα για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα;

----------


## chatasos

> Πανικοβληθήκατε;;;; 
> Συνεχίζετε να πιστεύετε ότι δεν υπάρχει καλός λόγος για δόλο από πλευράς ΟΤΕ και ότι φοβούνται ότι θα μειωθούν τα downloads των υπολοίπων χρηστων γι αυτό δεν διορθώνουν το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα; Νομίζετε ότι δεν βολεύει η υπάρχουσα κατάσταση όλους τους ISPs που πουλάνε και τηλεφωνία;


*Αδιαφορία* & ασχετοσύνη. Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως αυτοί είναι οι λόγοι...
Και όσο ο κλασσικός Έλληνας βολεύεται με το να γράφει τον πόνο του σε forums, οι υψηλά υστάμενοι βολεύονται με το να τον αγνοούν...

----------


## anon

dkounal: Συμφωνώ ότι με την ιστορία αυτή βολεύονται όλοι (ΟΤΕ και Πάροχοι). Γιαυτό και ειδικά οι πάροχοι κάνουν τον κινέζο, ενώ μπορούν ουσιαστικά να πιέσουν τον ΟΤΕ, ή να βάλουν δικό τους QoS, ώστε να μην φρακάρουν τα DSLAM, αλλά φυσικά δεν τους νοιάζει (βλ συμφέρει).

Να προτείνω κάτι. 
Επειδή προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το φρακάρισμα οφείλεται κατα κύριο λόγο στα p2p, και η χρήση τους επιβαρύνει και μένα που δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ αλλά και άλλους που τα χρησιμοποιούν λίγο για να κατεβάσουν πχ ένα Linux iso, και φυσικά τους χρήστες voip, τότε μπορούν να γίνουν τα εξής.
1) Να μπεί ένα cap, πχ το αντίστοιχο 100 ωρών / μήνα συνεχούς download με full speed.
2) Να μπεί QoS απο τους providers, ώστε τα p2p/torrents, να πέφτουν κάτω απο 19Kbps για κάθε χρήστη. 
3) Θα πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ, σε κάθε σημείο που έχει πολλά DSLAMs να στέλνει μια μόνο γραμμή προς τον BBRAS (ένα VP για κάθε κλάση). Και αυτό για να εξομαλύνεται στατιστικά το ένα πιταρισμένο DSLAM, με πχ το νέο που είναι άδειο και τα ISDN με τα PSTN. (Για το το τελευταίο, επειδή δεν είμαι γνώστης των ΑΤΜ δικτύων, αν κάποιος ξέρει περισσότερα μπορεί να εκθέσει μια πιο σωστή άποψη. ΟΙ δικές μου γνώσεις περιορίζονται σε δίκτυα IP).

Οσο για την όλη ιστορία εδώ, η άποψή μου δεν είναι να μην γίνουν ενέργειες και καταγγελίες κλπ. Απλά ότι στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να καταφέρουμε την καταδίκη του ΟΤΕ ή των παρόχων. Μπορούμε να καταγγείλουμε με διαμαρτυρίες τις τιμές ως καταχρηστικές, μπορούμε να καταγγείλουμε τις διαφημίσεις ως παραπλανητικές. Για το σημείο του πως κάνει QoS, και αυτό είναι που λέω τόσο καιρό, όχι μόνο δεν θα μπορέσουμε να πετύχουμε καταδίκη, αλλά μπορεί να δημιουργήσουμε αρνητική εικόνα. Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει στο σημείο αυτό, είναι μια δημοσιότητα του θέματος αυτού, και ξέρουμε ότι κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι παρακολουθούν το φόρουμ. Απλά είμαστε σε περίοδο, όπου υπάρχουν πιο "τρανταχτά" θέματα για τα ΜΜΕ και αυτό είναι πολύ χαμηλής προτεραιότητας (βλ νόσος πτηνών, πετρέλαιο, ταξίδι Κίνας, πιθανός ανασχηματισμός, κακοκαιρία).

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει στο σημείο αυτό, είναι μια δημοσιότητα του θέματος αυτού, και ξέρουμε ότι κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι παρακολουθούν το φόρουμ. Απλά είμαστε σε περίοδο, όπου υπάρχουν πιο "τρανταχτά" θέματα για τα ΜΜΕ και αυτό είναι πολύ χαμηλής προτεραιότητας (βλ νόσος πτηνών, πετρέλαιο, ταξίδι Κίνας, πιθανός ανασχηματισμός, κακοκαιρία).


Αν για σένα η κακοκαιρία είναι τρανταχτό θέμα, έλεος (ποια κακοκαιρία :Wink: .

Όσο για δημοσιότητα, από τηλεόραση μην περιμένεις όσο ο πΟΤΕ τους χρυσώνει με διαφήμιση (ξέρεις τη γνωστή με το Mixali Xatzigianni). Ξέχασέ το αυτό.

----------


## anon

> Αν για σένα η κακοκαιρία είναι τρανταχτό θέμα, έλεος (ποια κακοκαιρία.
> 
> Όσο για δημοσιότητα, από τηλεόραση μην περιμένεις όσο ο πΟΤΕ τους χρυσώνει με διαφήμιση (ξέρεις τη γνωστή με το Mixali Xatzigianni). Ξέχασέ το αυτό.


Δεν κρίνω εγώ κατα πόσο πρέπει να μπει το θέμα της κακοκαιρίας ως "πρωτοσέλιδο". Μας έχουν πρήξει με την επερχόμενη κακοκαιρία, λες και έρχεται η συντέλεια του κόσμου εδώ και μέρες (και ακόμη έρχεται.....), λες και άλλες χρονιές δεν είχαμε κακοκαιρίες στον χειμώνα. Ελεος.... Απλά τα ΜΜΕ είναι τρομολάγνοι όσο εκεί που δεν παίρνει (βασική αρχή της σύγχρονης δημοσιογραφίας ότι αυτό που πουλά είναι το αίμα και το σπερμα).. Με αποτέλεσμα άλλα θέματα να περνούν στο ντούκου.

----------


## kostas_pav

Μόλις μίλησα με υπεύθηνο από το τμήμα ADSL από το μέγαρο! Με πήρε να με ενημερώση για το πρόβλημα!

ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ και μου τα είπε όλα!!!!!!

Στο DSLAM μου (Alcatel) είναι 650+ χρήστες και είναι ΓΕΜΑΤΟ! Δεν παίρνει άλλους... Του είπα αν μπορώ να μπώ σε άλλο DSLAM και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει μία ελεύθερη PSTN σε Siemens1 και δεν γίνετε να με βάλει γιατί δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα... Μόνο για το εαυτό του θα το έκανε είπε...
Επίσης αν ξέρω κανένα διευθηντή στο πΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου θα με έβαζε (ο διευθηντής)...

Τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτα... Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι το πρόβλημα δεν πρόκειτε να διωρθοθεί μέχει ο πΟΤΕ να δώσει VoIP επίσημα...

Μου πρότεινε να μπώ σε 512...

Τι να πώ??? Έχω μείνει άφωνος... Τελικά τίποτα δεν θα γίνει! :Sad:  


Connection ratio σε 384/128 1:16 στο DSLAM Τερψιθέας Alcatel με γραμμή διασύνδεσης 16mbps
Το ίδιο σε 512... με γραμμή 6mpbs

----------


## Navigator

Eδώ μέσα και πολλές σελίδες πρίν υπάρχει το post μου που αναφέρω ότι η μόνη σοβαρή αντίδραση στη πρωτοφανή παγκόσμια κοροιδία του ΟΤΕ ειναι καταγγελία στη ΕΕ.
Εδώ άκρη δεν βγάζεις γιατί όλοι ειναι στο κόλπο.Εδωσα μάλιστα και το free phone number της ΕΕ για να γίνει καταγγελία και από άλλους παθόντες του ΟΤΕ.
Ορισμένοι με λοιδόρησαν τότε με πρώτο και καλύτερο τον Sdikr.
Εδώ ειναι η απάντηση που τούς αξίζει
http://www.in.gr/

Τα λαμόγια του ΟΤΕ και οι κρατικοί συνένοχοι τους μόνο από κάτι τέτοια καταλαβαίνουν....

----------


## kostas_pav

Πάλι πρόστιμο θα πρέπει να πληρώσουμε!

----------


## anon

Ελπίζω αυτή η ιστορία με την ΕΕ να έχει αντίκτυπο. Ομως όπως πολύ σωστά έθεσε ο mrsaccess μήπως τελικά το κάνουν γαργάρα, μιας και το πρόστιμο είναι πολύ λιγότερο απο τα διαφυγόντα κέρδη υλοποίησης της οδηγίας; 
Πάντως η ΕΕ είναι γερός μοχλός πίεσης. Οπως επίσης και οι επικείμενες δημοτικές εκλογές.

----------


## sdikr

> Eδώ μέσα και πολλές σελίδες πρίν υπάρχει το post μου που αναφέρω ότι η μόνη σοβαρή αντίδραση στη πρωτοφανή παγκόσμια κοροιδία του ΟΤΕ ειναι καταγγελία στη ΕΕ.
> Εδώ άκρη δεν βγάζεις γιατί όλοι ειναι στο κόλπο.Εδωσα μάλιστα και το free phone number της ΕΕ για να γίνει καταγγελία και από άλλους παθόντες του ΟΤΕ.
> Ορισμένοι με λοιδόρησαν τότε με πρώτο και καλύτερο τον Sdikr.
> Εδώ ειναι η απάντηση που τούς αξίζει
> http://www.in.gr/
> 
> Τα λαμόγια του ΟΤΕ και οι κρατικοί συνένοχοι τους μόνο από κάτι τέτοια καταλαβαίνουν....


Κάνε εναν κόπο να διαβάσεις καλύτερα την είδηση στο In.gr,  δεν έχει καμία σχεσή με αυτά που λέμε στο παρόν νήμα.

ΥΓ. Θα παρακαλούσα τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς να τους αποφέυγεις

----------


## KwstasV

παιδιά, δείτε τον παρακάτω πίνακα και σχολιάστε.
Καταλαβαίνω καλά ή το 41,4% packets discards από λονδίνο προς εμένα δεν είναι απορριφθέντα πακέτα από τη γραμμή (βλ. ΟΤΕ)?
Τα ίδια από μένα προς Λονδίνο είναι ...μόλις 4,3%, αλλά πάντως υπάρχουν.

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει χοντρικά τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά που δείχνει (έτσι και σαν μάθημα για όλους όσυς δε ξέρουμε).

----------


## dkounal

> παιδιά, δείτε τον παρακάτω πίνακα και σχολιάστε.
> Καταλαβαίνω καλά ή το 41,4% packets discards από λονδίνο προς εμένα δεν είναι απορριφθέντα πακέτα από τη γραμμή (βλ. ΟΤΕ)?
> Τα ίδια από μένα προς Λονδίνο είναι ...μόλις 4,3%, αλλά πάντως υπάρχουν.
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει χοντρικά τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά που δείχνει (έτσι και σαν μάθημα για όλους όσυς δε ξέρουμε).


To testyourvoip εχει πολύ καλό faq και τα discard εάν τα κάνεις click περιγράφει και τι σημαίνει. Είναι τα πακέτα που έφτασαν με λάθος σειρά ή μετά από μεγάλυτερη της επιτρεπτής καθυστέρηση.  :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:  




> Απλά ότι στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο, είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να καταφέρουμε την καταδίκη του ΟΤΕ ή των παρόχων. Μπορούμε να καταγγείλουμε με διαμαρτυρίες τις τιμές ως καταχρηστικές, μπορούμε να καταγγείλουμε τις διαφημίσεις ως παραπλανητικές. Για το σημείο του πως κάνει QoS, και αυτό είναι που λέω τόσο καιρό, όχι μόνο δεν θα μπορέσουμε να πετύχουμε καταδίκη, αλλά μπορεί να δημιουργήσουμε αρνητική εικόνα. Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει στο σημείο αυτό, είναι μια δημοσιότητα του θέματος αυτού, και ξέρουμε ότι κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι παρακολουθούν το φόρουμ. Απλά είμαστε σε περίοδο, όπου υπάρχουν πιο "τρανταχτά" θέματα για τα ΜΜΕ και αυτό είναι πολύ χαμηλής προτεραιότητας (βλ νόσος πτηνών, πετρέλαιο, ταξίδι Κίνας, πιθανός ανασχηματισμός, κακοκαιρία).


Ο πρόγονος του δημοσιογράφου είναι ο τρελός του χωρίου που έκανε τον τελάλη. Του έδινες ένα νόμισμα και έτρεχε να διαλιαλίσει ότι του ζήταγες. Αυτό κάνουν σήμερα οι δημοσιογράφοι: Πέρνουν τις δηλώσεις τύπου, τις δηλώσεις και τις παρουσιάζουν στην τηλεόραση ή τις γράφουν στις εφημερίδες. Ακόμη και που παρακολουθούν το forum είναι ανίκανοι να καταλάβουν τι λέμε. Και επειδή δεν τους το έστειλε καμιά εταιρία που να πληρώνει διαφήμίσεις (ή και καταχωρίσεις σαν άρθρο δήθεν δημοσιογράφου) δεν πρόκειται να το βάλουν. Είναι γνωστό και έχω στείλει ολόκληρα αναλυτικά κείμενα πάνω από μήνα σε δημοσιογράφο στις εφημερίδες ΤαΝεα, ο κόσμος του επενδυτή, το περιοδικό Ram και δεν θυμάμε και που αλλού. Η Ναυτεμπορική δεν ενδιαφερόταν κάν για αυτό το πρόβλημα, στην ημερισία έστειλα χθες. Μένει η ελευθεροτυπία, το θέμα, η καθημερινή σιγά-σιγά μόλις ξεκλέβω λίγο χρόνο.
Αυριο περιμένω την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ μετά την 10ημερη διορία που εδωσε στον ΟΤΕ. Να δούμε.

----------


## yiapap

2 παρατηρήσεις και μια σύντομη περίληψη:
Όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι το πρόβλημα προκύπτει από το QoS που εφαρμόζει ο ΟΤΕ.

Η βασική διαφωνία στο νήμα είναι το πως εφαρμόζεται το QoS. Ρωτώ λοιπόν τις δύο "πλευρές":
*Μας απασχολεί πραγματικά το πως υλοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ το QoS;*

Είτε φταίνε τα p2p είτε ο δόλος, το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο: Κατηγορίες εφαρμογών που αν και διαφημίζονται στην πράξη, δεν παίζουν.

Συνεπώς θα συνταχθώ με αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν στις τελευταίες σελίδες περί ενυπόγραφων/επώνυμων καταγγελιών, αν και δε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει ουσιαστική παρέμβαση από την ΕΕΤΤ στη γενικόλογη απάντηση του ΟΤΕ (όταν και αν έρθει).

Κλείνω με ερώτηση: Αν κάποιος πάει στα δικαστήρια τον ΟΤΕ για αθέτηση σύμβασης, παραπλανητική διαφήμιση κτλ.κτλ.κτλ.... και χάσει... θα πρέπει να πληρώσει ΚΑΙ τα δικαστικά έξοδα του ΟΤΕ; 
Αν ΔΕΝ πρέπει να τα πληρώσει... μήπως να αρχίσουμε να μαζευόμαστε;   :Innocent:

----------


## dkounal

> Συνεπώς θα συνταχθώ με αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν στις τελευταίες σελίδες περί ενυπόγραφων/επώνυμων καταγγελιών, αν και δε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει ουσιαστική παρέμβαση από την ΕΕΤΤ στη γενικόλογη απάντηση του ΟΤΕ (όταν και αν έρθει).
> 
> Κλείνω με ερώτηση: Αν κάποιος πάει στα δικαστήρια τον ΟΤΕ για αθέτηση σύμβασης, παραπλανητική διαφήμιση κτλ.κτλ.κτλ.... και χάσει... θα πρέπει να πληρώσει ΚΑΙ τα δικαστικά έξοδα του ΟΤΕ; 
> Αν ΔΕΝ πρέπει να τα πληρώσει... μήπως να αρχίσουμε να μαζευόμαστε;


Γι αυτό θέλω να δω την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ, γιατί θα έχει βαρύνουσα μαρτυρία στο δικαστήριο. Αλλά μέχρι στιγμή, ο ΟΤΕ δεν της απαντά σε ερώτημα που έστειλε στις 25/11/2005 και στο οποίο έπρεπε να έχει απαντήσει εντός 20 ημερών.
Αυριο ελπίζω να έχω νέα και ελπίζω εάν δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμη να έχω κάποιου είδους απάντηση από την ΕΕΤΤ όπου να πέρνει θέση στο πρόβλημα.

----------


## anon

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσεις δίκη και να μην πληρωσεις τα δικαστικά έξοδα (τα δικά σου και του αντιδίκου); Γιατί όσο ξέρω όποιος χάσει δίκη τα πληρώνει όλα. Γιαυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ισχυρή θέση. Ισως γιαυτό ο ΟΤΕ και οι λοιποί το παίζουν κινέζοι, ίσως ξέρουν εκ των προτέρων ότι οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια στο σημείο αυτό ειναι χαμένη. Αυτό που σίγουρα μπορεί να καταδικαστεί (αλλά χωρίς για εμας τους χρήστες σημαντικό αποτέλεσμα) είναι οι παραπλανητικές διαφημίσεις.

----------


## yiapap

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσεις δίκη και να μην πληρωσεις τα δικαστικά έξοδα (τα δικά σου και του αντιδίκου); Γιατί όσο ξέρω όποιος χάσει δίκη τα πληρώνει όλα. Γιαυτό λέω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ισχυρή θέση. Ισως γιαυτό ο ΟΤΕ και οι λοιποί το παίζουν κινέζοι, ίσως ξέρουν εκ των προτέρων ότι οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια στο σημείο αυτό ειναι χαμένη. Αυτό που σίγουρα μπορεί να καταδικαστεί (αλλά χωρίς για εμας τους χρήστες σημαντικό αποτέλεσμα) είναι οι παραπλανητικές διαφημίσεις.


Δεν γνωρίζω και γι αυτό ρωτώ (έστειλα και Pm σε γνωστό χασοδίκη   :Mr. Green:  ).
Και η παραπλανητική διαφήμιση είναι εξίσου δύσκολο να αποδειχθεί δυστυχώς.

Όμως δεν κάνει κακό να οργανωνόμαστε... Αλήθεια τι έγινε εκείνος ο Σύλλογος;   :Whistling:

----------


## chatasos

> 2 παρατηρήσεις και μια σύντομη περίληψη:
> Όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι το πρόβλημα προκύπτει από το QoS που εφαρμόζει ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Η βασική διαφωνία στο νήμα είναι το πως εφαρμόζεται το QoS. Ρωτώ λοιπόν τις δύο "πλευρές":
> *Μας απασχολεί πραγματικά το πως υλοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ το QoS;*


Υλοποιεί?

----------


## Hwoarang

QOS? αμφιβάλω αν ξερουν να το κάνουν αυτό. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι ο ΟΤΕ δεν εφαρμόζει QOS. Αφου τα πακέτα τα κόβει έτσι κι αλλιώς.. :Sad:

----------


## morpheus

dkounal αν ειναι πιο πολλοι οι χρηστες εφαμρογων μικρων πακετων η κατασταση για τους χρηστες εφαρμογων μεγαλων πακετων θα αλλαξει πολυ ομως. Και δε νομιζω οτι ειναι παραλογο αυτο που λεω, ενα 20-30% δε θα εχει ενα P2P να κατεβαζει, 2-3 αλλοι να παιζουν παιχνιδια ή να μιλανε με VOIP; Στους 25 του δειγματος εννοω. Αν λυθει το θεμα με τα πακετα και μοιραζεται εξισου το BW και οχι τα pps τοτε οι HTTP/FTP χρηστες θα παιρνουν αρκετα λιγοτερο BW.

Και εδώ έρχομαι στο άλλο θεμα που θελω να θίξω: τη χρηση των P2P!
Με αυτά που διαβαζω εδω εχω αρχισει να αισθανομαι ενοχος! Σε ποιο σημειο της συμβασης με τον ΟΤΕ μου απαγορευεται να χρησιμοποιώ τη συνδεση μου 24/7 με οποιον τροπο θέλω εγώ; Αν ο ΟΤΕ (και οι ISPs) δεν μπορουν να παρεχουν ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ την υπηρεσια που διαφημιζουν ας βρουν λυση!
Κατανοω οτι πολλοι χρησιμοποιουν τη DSL για δουλεια, και εγω το κανω συχνα, και για αυτο την εβαλα. Αφου ομως την εβαλα και πληρωνω, ε ΝΑΙ λοιπον θα κατεβαζω συνεχεια. Δεν παραβιαζω τη συμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ< αντιθετως εκεινος το κανει οταν δεν μπορει να παρεχει τις υπηρεσιες που πρεπει.
Δηλαδη θα "αυτοπεριοριστουμε" εμεις (οι πελατες) επειδη ο ΟΤΕ τσιγκουνευεται το BW? Δεν ειναι κατι του στιλ μη χαλατε πολυ χαρτι, να σωσουμε τα δαση, ειναι μια υπηρεσια που πληρωνουμε και ο μονος λογος που ο ΟΤΕ δεν την παρεχει σωστα ειναι η τσιγκουνια του. Δεν ανακαλυπτει την αμερικη, τελευταιοι βαλαμε DSL, η τεχνογνωσια υπηρχε ετοιμη, άρα ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει δικαιολογια, οταν μαλλιστα η VIvodi δεν εχει το προλβημα.

----------


## Navigator

> Κάνε εναν κόπο να διαβάσεις καλύτερα την είδηση στο In.gr,  δεν έχει καμία σχεσή με αυτά που λέμε στο παρόν νήμα.
> 
> ΥΓ. Θα παρακαλούσα τέτοιους χαρακτηρισμούς να τους αποφέυγεις


AΦΩΝΟΣ !
Δέν έχει σχέση το άρθρο (που το βγαλατε και απο πρωτοσελιδο) με τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί το ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ του ΟΤΕ ?
Αν εσύ ειχες να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα πέντε διαφορετικές LLU  όπως τώρα υπάρχει στους ISP θα γράφαμε ΕΣΤΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ σε αυτό το topic ?
Εσύ θα έβαζες τα λεφτά σου για εναλλακτικό δίκτυο με το υπάρχον νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που ο ΟΤΕ και δεκάδες κρατικοί και τοπικοί άρχοντες μπορούν να σουν βάζουν τρικλοποδιές ?
Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πώ με αυτά που λές.

Υ.Γ παλιά άλλα έλεγες και αν θέλεις να σου στείλω τα στοιχεία με pm...

----------


## yiapap

> Υλοποιεί?


Εφαρμόζει?  :Evil:

----------


## EvilHawk

> AΦΩΝΟΣ !
> Δέν έχει σχέση το άρθρο (που το βγαλατε και απο πρωτοσελιδο) με τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί το ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ του ΟΤΕ ?
> Αν εσύ ειχες να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα πέντε διαφορετικές LLU  όπως τώρα υπάρχει στους ISP θα γράφαμε ΕΣΤΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ σε αυτό το topic ?
> Εσύ θα έβαζες τα λεφτά σου για εναλλακτικό δίκτυο με το υπάρχον νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που ο ΟΤΕ και δεκάδες κρατικοί και τοπικοί άρχοντες μπορούν να σουν βάζουν τρικλοποδιές ?
> Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πώ με αυτά που λές.
> 
> Υ.Γ παλιά άλλα έλεγες και αν θέλεις να σου στείλω τα στοιχεία με pm...


Εχεις φάει το κόλλημα σου και εχεις καταντήσει κουραστικός!
Θυμόμαστε πολύ καλά τι έλεγε, όπως θυμόμαστε ότι εσύ δεν εχεις γράψει κανένα μήνυμα ουσίας σε αυτό το forum! Περιορίσου λοιπόν να γκρινιάζεις και μην επεκτείνεσαι σε προσωπικές διαμάχες με λάθος πρόσωπα, άλλοι σου φταίνε !

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εφαρμόζει?


Δεν νομίζω ότι είχε να κάνει τίποτα με την γραμματική ή το συντακτικό η ερώτηση του chatasos  

Πρόθεση ή ανικανότητα? Ιδού η απορία!   :Whistling:

----------


## chatasos

> Εφαρμόζει?


 :What..?:  :What..?:  :What..?:

----------


## malakudi

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό απουσίας αποφάσισα να ξαναδιαβάσω το συγκεκριμένο thread το οποίο έχει γιγαντωθεί αλλά φυσικά λύση δεν έχει φανεί ακόμη στον ορίζοντα. Θέλω να σχολιάσω συνοπτικά μερικά από όσα διάβασα.

Αναφέρθηκε θέμα contention ratio. Λέμε πως ο ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιεί contention ratio 1:20. Αυτό κατ' αρχας με το πρόβλημά μας δεν έχει και μεγάλη σχέση. Κανείς μας δε ζήτησε να έχει full speed 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πέφτει η ταχύτητά μου και στο μισό ή και παρακάτω σε ώρες αιχμής, ακόμα και στο 1/20 αν ξαφνικά όλοι αποφασίσουν να το "μπουκώσουν". Το 1/20 της 1Mbit που έχω είναι 50Kbit, ποσότητα ικανοποιητική και για voip και για gaming, έστω και οριακά. Αυτό που ζητάμε είναι να αντιμετωπίζεται η συμφόρηση "δίκαια", και δίκαια δεν είναι να μοιραζόμαστε πακέτα αλλά bytes.

Το contention ratio δε βγαίνει στην τύχη. Βασίζεται σε στατιστικές αναλύσεις. Το πρόβλημα με τα contention ratio είναι το scale. Μπορείς να μοιράσεις 1Gbit σε 20.000 χρήστες του 1Mbit με contention ratio 20:1 και να μην έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί α. έχεις μεγάλο στατιστικό δείγμα για να "πέσεις"  στο μέσο όρο και β. ανωμαλίες του μέσου όρου προκαλούν μικρή επίδραση σε τόσο μεγάλο δείγμα. Αντιθέτως, το να  μοιράσεις 10Mbit σε 200 χρήστες του 1Mbit (που είναι και η περίπτωσή μας δηλαδή) είναι τελείως ανεδαφικό. Αρκούν 10 μόνο χρήστες για να σου καταστρέψουν το στατιστικό σου μοντέλο. Εκεί είναι και το πρόβλημα της "λογικής του παραλόγου" των στελεχών του ΟΤΕ, δε καταλαβαίνουν πως το όμορφο contention ratio τους που δουλεύει πχ για έναν isp δε δουλεύει στην περίπτωσή τους. Στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι φιλοξενούμε τον κόμβο γνωστού isp στην Πάτρα. Θυμάμαι την εποχή που προσπαθούσα να τους πείσω πως για 32 πόρτες PSTN το 128kbit link τους με Αθήνα δεν είναι αρκετό. Και αυτοί επέμεναν να λένε πως το contention ratio είναι χαμηλό κτλ κτλ. Κάφροι αυτοί, όπως κάφροι και οι διευθυντάδες του ΟΤΕ.

Αναφέρθηκε να μπει όριο στο traffic και ογκοχρέωση. Και πάλι κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει νόημα γιατί όπως είναι τώρα τα πράγματα και πάλι θα μπορεί να εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα αν αρκετοί χρήστες μπουκώσουν τις γραμμές τους για λίγες ώρες. Ας πάρουμε πάλι το παραπάνω παράδειγμα ενός DSLAM με 200 χρήστες 1Mbit. Αρκούν 10 χρήστες που δε νοιάζονται για την ογκοχρέωση για να μπουκώσουν το δίκτυο και να αρχίσει το πρόβλημα.

Αναφέρθηκε επίσης για premium γραμμές που θα είναι unlimited με παραπάνω κόστος. Και εγώ λέω: "δώστε μας premium γραμμές με παραπάνω κόστος". Μήπως αυτό δε κάναμε ως σήμερα; Μπούκωσε η 384 πήγαμε 512, μπούκωσε η 512 πήγαμε 1024. Τώρα που μπούκωσε και το πιο ψηλό σκαλί απλώς κλαίμε τη μοίρα μας. 

mp

----------


## yiapap

> Αναφέρθηκε να μπει όριο στο traffic και ογκοχρέωση. Και πάλι κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει νόημα γιατί όπως είναι τώρα τα πράγματα και πάλι θα μπορεί να εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα αν αρκετοί χρήστες μπουκώσουν τις γραμμές τους για λίγες ώρες. Ας πάρουμε πάλι το παραπάνω παράδειγμα ενός DSLAM με 200 χρήστες 1Mbit. Αρκούν 10 χρήστες που δε νοιάζονται για την ογκοχρέωση για να μπουκώσουν το δίκτυο και να αρχίσει το πρόβλημα.


Χαίρομαι που επανήλθες.
Επειδή είμαι κι εγώ υποστηρικτής των πακέτων ογκοχρέωσης, να πω μόνο ότι αυτά αναφέρονται ΜΟΝΟ αν συνδυαστούν με ιδιαίτερα χαμηλές τιμές πρόσβασης.
Όπως λοιπόν στο εξωτερικό (π.χ. Βέλγιο) για ογκοχρέωση των μερικών δεκάδων GB/μήνα (10,20,30) έχεις έως και τη μισή τιμή έτσι να εφαρμοζόταν και εδώ!

Δηλαδή, σήμερα η 384Kbps έχει 40€ (ενδεικτικά). Αν αύριο βγει 384 με 30Gb/μήνα περιορισμό (που αντιστοιχεί σε περίπου 10 μέρες; full download) στα 20€  και τιμή 20€ ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που θα αγοράσει αυτό το πακέτο. Έτσι λοιπόν θα μπει ο light user, θα μειωθεί ο μέσος όρος της κίνησης, θα αυξηθούν τα ποσοστά για τα οποία κόπτονται ΟΤΕ και Κυβέρνηση και θα είναι όλοι χαρούμενοι.
Πως όμως να το εφαρμόσουν με αυτή την αυτοκαταστροφική πολιτική λιανικής διάθεσης την οποία κράζουμε χρόνια τώρα;

----------


## morpheus

Ναι αλλά θα αυξηθεί επαρκώς το BW όταν μπουν και οι Light users μεσα ώστε να κρατηθει το contention ratio στα ίδια τουλαχιστον, αν όχι να βελτιωθεί; Η τα λαμογια του ΟΤΕ θα πουν, εlight users ειναι αυτοί, δε θα κατεβαζουν ταυτοχρονα, δε μας πληρωνουν και πολλά, άστος στο 1:50 και βαλε;

----------


## wintech2003

Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που θέλει να πει ο chatasos ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ QoS.

Αν κάναν, το VoIP θα έπαιζε καλά, τα παιχνίδια δεν θα λαγκάρανε...

Το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι ουσιαστικά αφήσαν το δίκτυο στο έλεος των heavy downloaders και απο κει και πέρα δεν κάνουν καμια κίνηση παρα μόνο να αναβαθμίζουν το link του εκάστοτε dslam με το bbras, οταν στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή γίνουν πολλά παράπονα.

----------


## nmavro73

Ναι αλλα η ογκοχρέωση εμένα τον gamer με ενοχλει.Εβαλα τη γραμμή για να έχω τη δυνατότητα να παιζω πολυ....οχι να με περιοριζουν. Να ρυθμίσουν σωστά και να αφήσουν τις διάφορες χαζομάρες.Πουθενά που υπάρχει flat rate δεν έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα

----------


## NeK

Έχετε δοκιμάσει να δείτε πως συμπεριφέρεται μέσω VPN;

Αν υπάρχει QoS λογικά αν χρησιμποιείται VPN δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει packet shaping... μπορεί κάποιος που να έχει στημένο VPN να το δοκιμάσει;

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ έκανα αναβάθμιση της γραμμής μου και forthnet isp σε 512 και προβλήματα ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!! αύριο θα δοκιμάσω αν παίζει και το nintedo DS που θα μου ξαναδώσουνε το linksys WAG354G!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Έχετε δοκιμάσει να δείτε πως συμπεριφέρεται μέσω VPN;
> 
> Αν υπάρχει QoS λογικά αν χρησιμποιείται VPN δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει packet shaping... μπορεί κάποιος που να έχει στημένο VPN να το δοκιμάσει;


Σε pptp (proto gre) το κάνει πάλι.

Είναι λογικό γιατί και το VPN πάνω στο IP κάθεται. Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει σε όλα τα πακέτα που ενθυλακώνονται σε pppoa ή pppoe. Αυτά μετράει ο bras και κάνει το ανάλογο traffic shaping.

Μόνο αν υπήρχε κάποιο tunnel με ελάχιστο MTU που με κάποιο τρόπο θα προσθετε στη σειρά τα μικρά πακέτα ώστε να φτιάξει ένα μεγάλο και να το στείλει. Αλλά και πάλι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τα voip και τα games γιατί θα του ερχόντουσαν δεδομένα σε bursts με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.

----------


## didisies

ως πρώτη κίνηση για το πρόβλημα πήρα τηλέφωνο το 121 και ανέφερα βλάβη χθες 23/1.Σήμερα 24/1 με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο τεχνικός και να μην τα πολυλογώ μόλις άκουσε για voip η απάντηση ήταν αποστομωτική.Η πολιτική του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι δεν υποστηρίζει voip εφαρμογές..Το θεμα ειναι οτι το dslam μου δεν εχει τιγκαρει ακομα!!! Λετε να συμβαινει κατι αλλο;

----------


## anon

Χαίρομαι που άρχισαν και τα "μυαλά" να μπαίνουν στο νήμα.

yiapap: Και φυσικά συμφωνώ με το cap,αλλά με πολύ χαμηλή τιμή, και όπως ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, θεωρώ 10GΒ όριο σε 384 (ή και 1024 δεν παίζει ρόλο πλέον τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο η ταχύτητα όσο ο διακινούμενος όγκος) με συνολικό κόστος κάτω απο 8 ευρώ (με τον ΦΠΑ έτσι; ) Ηδη υπάρχουν πακέτα με ογκοχρέωση, αλλά το 1GB ή 3 ή 5 είναι και πολύ μικρά σε όγκο, και με όχι σημαντική διαφορά στην τιμή. Και αυτό γιατί την μερίδα του λέοντος την τρώει ο ΟΤΕ με την ΑΡΥΣ.

malakudi: Χαίρομαι για την απάντησή σου. Ανέφερα και παλαιότερα ότι τα πράγματα θα βελτιωνόντουσαν όσο μπαίνανε καινούργιοι χρήστες και μεγάλωνε το στατιστικό δείγμα. Ωσπου έπεσα σε μια πληροφορία, σε άσχετη φάση, και έμεινα. Κάθε DSLAM σε ένα σημείο, έχει δικό του ξεχωριστό κανάλι επικοινωνίας με το BBRAS. Αυτό καταστρέφει κάθε μορφή στατιστικής εξομάλυνσης. Δηλαδή σε μια περιοχή, σε ένα κέντρο, εαν υπάρχουν επτά διαφορετικά DSLAM έχει επτά κανάλια με τους BBRAS (που επιπλέον χωρίζονται ανα κλάση κλπ). Ενω θα έπρεπε να έχει ένα κανάλι για το σύνολο των DSLAM της περιοχής που να χωρίζεται ανα κλάση (ή έστω τρία κανάλια για τις τρεις κλάσεις). Οσο για το παράδειγμα σου με το 1Mbps είναι σωστό, αλλά οι περισσότεροι που θέλουν αυτή την ποιότητα (ελάχιστο εγγυημένο πχ 50Kbps) έχουν γραμμές 384 και είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο αυτό να επιτευχθεί (υπο τις παρούσες συνθήκες). 

Οσο για το φίλο συνάδελφο που θέλει να τρέχει p2p όλο το 24ωρο, εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν σχετικές διαδικασίες καλά κάνει (σχετικό είναι αυτό, προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ). Ομως σε μια κοινωνία δικαίου, ακόμα και την ψηφιακή ιδεατή κοινωνία του Ιντερνετ, εφόσον κάποιοι εκμεταλλεύονται κάποιους πόρους (βλ bw) εις βάρος άλλων, επειδή δεν υπάρχουν οι σχετικές ρυθμίσεις (βλ σωστή υποδομή δικτύου, σωστό QoS κλπ) η πράξη αυτή εμένα με βρίσκει αντίθετο. Και όπως πρέπει σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις να γίνονται ρυθμίσεις (νόμοι κλπ), έτσι και στην περίπτωση αυτή, εαν μπεί cap limit ή ένας περιορισμός στα p2p, εμένα θα με βρεί απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Σε αυτό όμως συμφωνείτε εσείς;

ΥΓ. Πριν την μείωση τιμών, η χιλιάρα που είχα στην δουλειά "πετούσε". Πάντα!! Τώρα περιμένω μεγαλύτερες & ακριβότερες ταχύτητες για να έχω την ίδια ποιότητα. Ούτως ή άλλως για εταιρική χρήση πρόκειται και η εταιρία πληρώνει.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dkounal

Μίλησα σήμερα με ΕΕΤΤ και κατάλαβα ότι απλά έχουν τους ρυθμούς τους.  :Whistling:   :Whistling:   :Whistling:   Μου λέγατε ότι εάν δεν απαντήσει και την επόμενη βδομάδα θα τον φωνάξουν για talk.
Το μονο που αξίζει να αναφέρω είναι ότι έχουν δεχτεί κάμποσες καταγγελίες για αυτό το θέμα τις τελευταίες μέρες και άρχισαν να αναρωτιούνται τι γίνεται. Κάτι σε ομαδική διαμαρτυρία ίσως να τους ξύπναγε λίγο παραπάνω. 
Προσανατολίζομαι πλεον στην καταγγελία στο υπουργείο ανάπτυξης (τμήμα καταναλωτή και στο συνήγορο του πολίτη) καθώς ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να τους έχει να περιμένουν χρόνια και αφού επισυνάψω και την μέχρι τώρα κάτασταση με την ΕΕΤΤ, ώστε να αρχίσει και από εκεί η πίεση.
Μια εναλλακτική λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι η υπογραφή ενός κειμένου και η αποστολή του στην επίτροπο που ήδη τα χώνει στην κυβέρνηση για το γνωστό νόμο. Η εν λόγω κυρία ασχολείται με την ενίσχυση του ανταγωνισμού και τον περιορισμό της δράσης των εταιριών από μονοπωλιακές πρακτικές εταιρειών μεταξύ άλλων και στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Νομίζω ότι ένα κείμενο με υπογραφές από αρκετούς του χώρου που να περιγράφει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ως προσπάθεια του ΟΤΕ να μην επιτρέψει τη χρήση εφαρμογών voip στην ελληνική επικράτεια και την αποτροπή από την ανάπτυξη εταιρειών με υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας πάνω από το Internet, θα ήταν μια ακόμη προσπάθεια πίεσης.

----------


## anon

> . Αλλά και πάλι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα με τα voip και τα games γιατί θα του ερχόντουσαν δεδομένα σε bursts με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.


ΣΤΑ IP τουλάχιστον δίκτυα, όταν θέλεις να εξασφαλίσεις ότιθα παίζει VoIP, δεσμεύεις το συγκεκριμένο bw. Δηλαδή έχεις ένα link 512ΚBps, θα περνάς δύο φωνές με G729 πχ, τότε δεσμεύεις για την συγκεκριμένη κίνηση σε συνθήκες φόρτου (congestion) να έχει πχ 80Kbps. Ομως αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει στην περίπτωσή μας (τουλάχιστον εύκολα) απο τον ΟΤΕ. (Μπορεί όμως να γίνει απο τους παρόχους  :Whistling:  :Whistling:  :Whistling: )

----------


## chatasos

> ΣΤΑ IP τουλάχιστον δίκτυα, όταν θέλεις να εξασφαλίσεις ότιθα παίζει VoIP, δεσμεύεις το συγκεκριμένο bw. Δηλαδή έχεις ένα link 512ΚBps, θα περνάς δύο φωνές με G729 πχ, τότε δεσμεύεις για την συγκεκριμένη κίνηση σε συνθήκες φόρτου (congestion) να έχει πχ 80Kbps. Ομως αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει στην περίπτωσή μας (τουλάχιστον εύκολα) απο τον ΟΤΕ. (*Μπορεί όμως να γίνει απο τους παρόχους* )


Πως μπορεί να γίνει?

----------


## anon

Φαίνεται κάποιο πρόβλημα είχε το site, και η απάντηση μου στον chatasos δεν μπήκε.

OSI Layer 7 Traffic classification. Υπάρχουν dedicated μηχανές για αυτό το σκοπό και ακόμη και στο Linux.

----------


## sdn

> Μίλησα σήμερα με ΕΕΤΤ και κατάλαβα ότι απλά έχουν τους ρυθμούς τους.     Μου λέγατε ότι εάν δεν απαντήσει και την επόμενη βδομάδα θα τον φωνάξουν για talk.
> Το μονο που αξίζει να αναφέρω είναι ότι έχουν δεχτεί κάμποσες καταγγελίες για αυτό το θέμα τις τελευταίες μέρες και άρχισαν να αναρωτιούνται τι γίνεται. Κάτι σε ομαδική διαμαρτυρία ίσως να τους ξύπναγε λίγο παραπάνω. 
> Προσανατολίζομαι πλεον στην καταγγελία στο υπουργείο ανάπτυξης (τμήμα καταναλωτή και στο συνήγορο του πολίτη) καθώς ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να τους έχει να περιμένουν χρόνια και αφού επισυνάψω και την μέχρι τώρα κάτασταση με την ΕΕΤΤ, ώστε να αρχίσει και από εκεί η πίεση.
> Μια εναλλακτική λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι η υπογραφή ενός κειμένου και η αποστολή του στην επίτροπο που ήδη τα χώνει στην κυβέρνηση για το γνωστό νόμο. Η εν λόγω κυρία ασχολείται με την ενίσχυση του ανταγωνισμού και τον περιορισμό της δράσης των εταιριών από μονοπωλιακές πρακτικές εταιρειών μεταξύ άλλων και στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Νομίζω ότι ένα κείμενο με υπογραφές από αρκετούς του χώρου που να περιγράφει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ως προσπάθεια του ΟΤΕ να μην επιτρέψει τη χρήση εφαρμογών voip στην ελληνική επικράτεια και την αποτροπή από την ανάπτυξη εταιρειών με υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας πάνω από το Internet, θα ήταν μια ακόμη προσπάθεια πίεσης.


 Συμφωνώ με όσα λες, αλλά δεν θα γίνει τίποτα. ΕΤΤΤ, υπουργείο εμπορίου, ΙΝΚΑ, κλπ έχουν ενημερωθεί από εμένα για το πρόβλημα πριν από 7 μήνες. Το μόνο που δεν είχα καταφέρει να κάνω ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ είναι μια ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ καταγγελία. Νομίζω ότι είναι καιρός. Μόνο έτσι θα καταλάβουν. Και δεν θα παίξουν οπός την προηγούμενη φορά με τις προαποφασισμένες μειώσεις τιμών. Εδώ θα πρέπει να ΛΥΣΟΥΝ το πρόβλημα η διαφορετικά να τους υποχρεώσουμε στις διαφημίσεις τους να λένε o OTE δίνει ADSL ΜΟΝΟ για downloads και ΟΧΙ VOIP κλπ.

----------


## morpheus

> Οσο για το φίλο συνάδελφο που θέλει να τρέχει p2p όλο το 24ωρο, εφόσον δεν υπάρχουν σχετικές διαδικασίες καλά κάνει (σχετικό είναι αυτό, προσωπικά δεν συμφωνώ). Ομως σε μια κοινωνία δικαίου, ακόμα και την ψηφιακή ιδεατή κοινωνία του Ιντερνετ, εφόσον κάποιοι εκμεταλλεύονται κάποιους πόρους (βλ bw) εις βάρος άλλων, επειδή δεν υπάρχουν οι σχετικές ρυθμίσεις (βλ σωστή υποδομή δικτύου, σωστό QoS κλπ) η πράξη αυτή εμένα με βρίσκει αντίθετο. Και όπως πρέπει σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις να γίνονται ρυθμίσεις (νόμοι κλπ), έτσι και στην περίπτωση αυτή, εαν μπεί cap limit ή ένας περιορισμός στα p2p, εμένα θα με βρεί απόλυτα σύμφωνο. Σε αυτό όμως συμφωνείτε εσείς;
> 
> ΥΓ. Πριν την μείωση τιμών, η χιλιάρα που είχα στην δουλειά "πετούσε". Πάντα!! Τώρα περιμένω μεγαλύτερες & ακριβότερες ταχύτητες για να έχω την ίδια ποιότητα. Ούτως ή άλλως για εταιρική χρήση πρόκειται και η εταιρία πληρώνει.


Χαίρομαι που έπιασες το νόημα που ήθελα να περάσω. Με την επιβολή cap limit ή περιορισμού στα P2P (πως θα γίνει αυτό με ακριβεια-αξιοπιστία χωρίς να πάρει η μπάλα και άλλες υπηρεσίες εκτός απο την ογκοχρέωση; ) δεν ειμαι κατ'αρχήν αντίθετος αρκεί να αναφέρεται ρητώς και σαφώς στην περιγραφή της υπηρεσίας. Η υπηρεσία που έχουμε αγοράσει όλοι μας τώρα αναφέρεται σε παροχή Internet (όχι web που είναι υποσύνολο του Internet) και άρα δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα ο ΟΤΕ να αποφασίζει πόσο και αν θα χρησιμοποιούμε κάθε μια απο τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει το Internet.

Όσο για τον αυτοπεριορισμό, εκει που διαφωνώ είναι οτι θα κάνουμε τελικά οικονομία ως σύνολο για να μη χρειάζεται ο ΟΤΕ πολύ BW. Δεν είναι κάποιος περιορισμένος φυσικός πόρος το BW των DSLAM, άρα δεν ισχύει οτι το εκμεταλεύομαι εγώ εις βάρος των άλλων, αντιθέτως ο ΟΤΕ το εκμεταλεύεται εις βάρος όλων μας. Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτά που λέω ίσως ενοχλήσουν ή και εξοργίσουν κάποιους, δεν θέλω να φανώ κάφρος, απλά να καταδείξω την ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα και την απαράδεκτη (ανυπαρκτη) στάση του για τη λύση του.

----------


## nmavro73

> ως πρώτη κίνηση για το πρόβλημα πήρα τηλέφωνο το 121 και ανέφερα βλάβη χθες 23/1.Σήμερα 24/1 με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο τεχνικός και να μην τα πολυλογώ μόλις άκουσε για voip η απάντηση ήταν αποστομωτική.Η πολιτική του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι δεν υποστηρίζει voip εφαρμογές..Το θεμα ειναι οτι το dslam μου δεν εχει τιγκαρει ακομα!!! Λετε να συμβαινει κατι αλλο;


Άρα γυρνάμε στο ότι δεν θέλει ο ΟΤΕ να μιλάμε από το PC για να πληρώνουμε συμβατικά τηλέφωνα. Αρα το γυρνάμε σε δόλο.Κατα συνέπεια αλλού πρέπει να κινηθεί η αντίδρασή μας
1)Οταν έκανε διαφήμιση ο ΟΤΕ για τις DSL δεν μιλούσε για Mp3 downloading??ΟΧΙ να μην βάλουν περιορισμό το p2p. Εγώ μπορεί να έβαλα τη γραμμή ακριβώς για το p2p και θέλω να τη χρησιμοποιώ όπως θέλω.
2)Για τά έσοδα που χάνει απο το VoIP είναι το θέμα.Αν μιλάς με skype η οτιδήποτε άλλο και έχεις dsl δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα παραπανω.Με skype σε ISDN πληρώνεις τη χρονοχρέωση. Για αυτό και εκεί δουλεύει μαλλον....
3)Δεν συμφωνώ με την ογκοχρέωση γιατι αν παίζεις online έχεις ως και 1GB σε μία πολύ full μέρα.Ισως και παραπάνω αλλά από όσο είδα από τα στατιστικά χρήσης και επειδη κυρίως για WoW χρησιμοποιώ τη σύνδεση τόσο είναι. Γιατι να μην μπορώ να παίζω και 24 ώρες αν θέλω...Σκεφτήτε επίσης ότι αν έπαιζα με την ISDN θα πλήρωνα κοντά 300 ευρώ το δίμηνο.Αρα αν το δούμε πάλι όπως πρίν, τον ΟΤΕ τον συμφέρει να μην πηγαίνω καλά με  DSL για να τα παίρνει.

Συνεπώς αν γίνει καταγγελία ομαδική πρέπει να τονιστεί ότι ο ΟΤΕ γνωρίζει εδώ και ΚΑΙΡΟ το πρόβλημα και ΔΕΝ ΣΚΟΠΕΥΕΙ να το λύσει για να μην χάσει έσοδα. Αυτό δεν γίνεται να καταγγελθεί με υπογραφές και διευθύνσεις όπως έγινε και με τις τιμές?

----------


## dkounal

Μίλησα πριν από λίγο με το τμήμα καταναλωτών του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης. Από ότι κατάλαβα αυτοί δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το να διαβιβάζουν τα θέματα σε κάποια δημόσια επιτροπή ή υπηρεσία και τίποτα παραπάνω. Μένει ο συνήγορος του πολίτη αλλά αυτός δεν έχει εκτελεστικό ρόλο και συχνά δίνει συμβουλές μόνο. 
Νομίζω ότι μένει μόνο η ομαδική διαμαρτυρία και αναρωτιέμαι εάν υπάρχει χώρος στη σελίδα της πρώτης για μια δεύτερη...
Προτείνω για να αποφύγουμε επιμελώς το σκόπελο του τεχνικού μέρους να υπάρχει ένα check που να λέει ότι "έκανα μετρήσεις στη γραμμή μου και βρέθηκε να έχω μέγιστο χ πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο σε εφαρμογή voip". Υπάρχουν εργαλεία για αυτή τη μέτρηση πλέον και ελπίζω να έχω έτοιμο το προγραμμα την επόμενη εβδομάδα.
Δεσμέυομαι να κοινοποιήσω την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ και στις δύο καταγγελίες που έχω κάνει για το θέμα μας και κουβεντιάζουμε και για δικαστική κίνηση πλέον μετά και την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## morpheus

Όταν μιλάω για ογκοχρέωση, περιορισμό στα P2P κλπ θεωρώ αυτονόητο οτι παράλληλα θα υπάρχουν και οι εντελώς απεριόριστες συνδέσεις (τυπικώς και ...ουσιαστικώς) και οτι οι συνδέσεις με όριο θα έχουν πραγματικά χαμηλές τιμές. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν συμφωνώ με το να έρθει ξαφνικά ο ΟΤΕ και να μας πει "παιδιά ότι κατεβάσατε κατεβάσατε, P2P τέλος" αφού η σύμβαση που έχουμε άλλα λέει και ειδικά αυτοί που έχουν πάρει προπληρωμένα πακέτα θα ζημιωθούν πολύ.

----------


## nmavro73

> Μίλησα πριν από λίγο με το τμήμα καταναλωτών του υπουργείου ανάπτυξης. Από ότι κατάλαβα αυτοί δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το να διαβιβάζουν τα θέματα σε κάποια δημόσια επιτροπή ή υπηρεσία και τίποτα παραπάνω. Μένει ο συνήγορος του πολίτη αλλά αυτός δεν έχει εκτελεστικό ρόλο και συχνά δίνει συμβουλές μόνο. 
> Νομίζω ότι μένει μόνο η ομαδική διαμαρτυρία και αναρωτιέμαι εάν υπάρχει χώρος στη σελίδα της πρώτης για μια δεύτερη...
> Προτείνω για να αποφύγουμε επιμελώς το σκόπελο του τεχνικού μέρους να υπάρχει ένα check που να λέει ότι "έκανα μετρήσεις στη γραμμή μου και βρέθηκε να έχω μέγιστο χ πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο σε εφαρμογή voip". Υπάρχουν εργαλεία για αυτή τη μέτρηση πλέον και ελπίζω να έχω έτοιμο το προγραμμα την επόμενη εβδομάδα.
> Δεσμέυομαι να κοινοποιήσω την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ και στις δύο καταγγελίες που έχω κάνει για το θέμα μας και κουβεντιάζουμε και για δικαστική κίνηση πλέον μετά και την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ.


Βρήκες και συ το υπουργείο.Λες και καταλαβαίνουν τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει. Αφου κατεβαίνουν βρε παιδι μου με 40 kb τα αρχεία τι θες και γκρινιαζεις  :Laughing: 
Δώσε λίγες πληροφορίες για το πρόγραμμα το έχω κατεβάσει και βλέπω τι κάνει αλλα πόσα πακέτα πρέπει να βλέπω για να ξέρω αν έχω η δεν έχω πρόβλημα; Τώρα έχει πιασει ως 43.Πόσο τυχερή είμαι;;;

----------


## iang

> Σήμερα 24/1 με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο τεχνικός και να μην τα πολυλογώ μόλις άκουσε για voip η απάντηση ήταν αποστομωτική.Η πολιτική του ΟΤΕ είναι ότι δεν υποστηρίζει voip εφαρμογές.


Και γιατι δεν τον ρωτησες σε ποιο σημειο της συμβασης που υπεγραψες για παροχη ADSL το λεει αυτο ?

----------


## iang

> *Η υπηρεσία που έχουμε αγοράσει όλοι μας τώρα αναφέρεται σε παροχή Internet (όχι web που είναι υποσύνολο του Internet) και άρα δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα ο ΟΤΕ να αποφασίζει πόσο και αν θα χρησιμοποιούμε κάθε μια απο τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει το Internet.
> 
> Όσο για τον αυτοπεριορισμό, εκει που διαφωνώ είναι οτι θα κάνουμε τελικά οικονομία ως σύνολο για να μη χρειάζεται ο ΟΤΕ πολύ BW. Δεν είναι κάποιος περιορισμένος φυσικός πόρος το BW των DSLAM, άρα δεν ισχύει οτι το εκμεταλεύομαι εγώ εις βάρος των άλλων, αντιθέτως ο ΟΤΕ το εκμεταλεύεται εις βάρος όλων μας. Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτά που λέω ίσως ενοχλήσουν ή και εξοργίσουν κάποιους, δεν θέλω να φανώ κάφρος, απλά να καταδείξω την ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα και την απαράδεκτη (ανυπαρκτη) στάση του για τη λύση του.*


Συμφωνω απολυτα !

Δεν νομιζω οτι φαινεσαι καφρος, με το να απαιτεις αυτο που πληρωνεις, εφ' οσον το απαιτεις με πολιτισμενο τροπο.

Θα επαναλαβω εδω αυτο το οποιο εγραψα στο thread "ΟΤΕ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ - Μαζεμα υπογραφων" : Δεν εχουμε καμμια απολυτως δουλεια να εντοπισουμε τα προβληματα του ΟΤΕ και να του προτεινουμε λυσεις. Ο ΟΤΕ και ο καθε ΟΤΕ να κοψει τον λαιμο του να βρει λυση, για να παρεχει αυτο για το οποιο πληρωνεται.

----------


## globalnoise

Να αναφέρω πως δεν είναι τυχαίο το οτί η Microsoft δεν διαθέτει *επίσημα* την υπηρεσία XBOX LIVE! στην Ελλάδα :Wink:

----------


## anon

> Έχετε δοκιμάσει να δείτε πως συμπεριφέρεται μέσω VPN;
> 
> Αν υπάρχει QoS λογικά αν χρησιμποιείται VPN δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει packet shaping... μπορεί κάποιος που να έχει στημένο VPN να το δοκιμάσει;


Εχω VPN και έχει τα ίδια χάλια (κυκλώματα 384). Φωνή πρακτικά δεν παίζει. Δοκίμασα και upgrade της γραμμής σε 512, ώστε λόγω άλλης κλάσης να παίζει καλύτερα. Ελάχιστες διαφορές. Πχ σημείο Αιγάλεω, πριν ενάμισυ χρόνο έπαιζε τέλεια και φωνή, τώρα τελείως χάλια (για φωνη VoIP).




> απλά να καταδείξω την ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα και την απαράδεκτη (ανυπαρκτη) στάση του για τη λύση του.


Συμφωνώ.

----------


## didisies

> Και γιατι δεν τον ρωτησες σε ποιο σημειο της συμβασης που υπεγραψες για παροχη ADSL το λεει αυτο ?


Θα στο πω καθαρα γιατι!!! 
Γιατι πιστευω οτι για να γινει η δουλεια σου σε ενα κρατος αντι-επαγγελματικο πρεπει να χτυπας στο γνησιο ελληνικο χαρισμα που λεγεται φιλοτιμο που φανταζει μονο αγαθο διπλα σε παμπολλα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα οπως τεμπελια,ωχαδερφισμος,...

Και μαλλον απεδωσε καρπους γατι σημερα τα πακετα πηγαν στο 51-52 σταθερα...

Οσον αφορα για τον τεχνικο :την ιδια καραμελα που του εδωσαν ανωτεροι μασουσε!

Τεσπα θα δω αν εγινε τιποτε ή αν η  ανοδος οφειλεται σε συμπωματικους λογους (χαμηλη κινηση)
Παντως η παρατηρηση πιο πανω ενας φιλος για ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΤΟ VOIP ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΙΑ!!!!!
Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι...

----------


## sdikr

> Θα στο πω καθαρα γιατι!!! 
> Γιατι πιστευω οτι για να γινει η δουλεια σου σε ενα κρατος αντι-επαγγελματικο πρεπει να χτυπας στο γνησιο ελληνικο χαρισμα που λεγεται φιλοτιμο που φανταζει μονο αγαθο διπλα σε παμπολλα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα οπως τεμπελια,ωχαδερφισμος,...
> 
> Και μαλλον απεδωσε καρπους γατι σημερα τα πακετα πηγαν στο 51-52 σταθερα...
> 
> Οσον αφορα για τον τεχνικο :την ιδια καραμελα που του εδωσαν ανωτεροι μασουσε!
> 
> Τεσπα θα δω αν εγινε τιποτε ή αν η  ανοδος οφειλεται σε συμπωματικους λογους (χαμηλη κινηση)
> Παντως αυτο που ανεφερε πιο πανω φιλος για ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΤΟ VOIP ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΙΑ!!!!!
> Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι...


Δυστήχως όμως αν δεν έχεις κάτι τέτοιο σε εγγραφό με υπογραφή δεν λέει τίποτα.

απο την άλλη να ξανα αναφέρω  οτι σε αρκετές συνδέσεις το voip  δουλέυει μια χαρά,  αν ήταν πάγια τακτική   απλά δεν θα δούλευε

----------


## sdn

> Δυστήχως όμως αν δεν έχεις κάτι τέτοιο σε εγγραφό με υπογραφή δεν λέει τίποτα.
> 
> απο την άλλη να ξανα αναφέρω  οτι σε αρκετές συνδέσεις το voip  δουλέυει μια χαρά,  αν ήταν πάγια τακτική   απλά δεν θα δούλευε


 Γιατί σε μερικούς δουλεύει??? Δουλεύει συνέχεια??? Μήπως αναγκάστηκαν να αναβαθμίσουν την ταχύτητα??? Μήπως αυτοί που αναβάθμισαν την ταχύτητα μετά από λίγο καιρό διαπίστωσαν ότι το πρόβλήμα παρουσιάστηκε πάλι??? Γιατί εγώ με vivodi τώρα και ελεεινή γραμμή (δεν έχω χρόνο να έρθουν να την δουν από την vivodi)  το voip παίζει ΠΑΝΤΑ άψογα??? Ας μαζευτούμε τέλος πάντων να δούμε πόσοι είμαστε....

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί σε μερικούς δουλεύει??? Δουλεύει συνέχεια??? Μήπως αναγκάστηκαν να αναβαθμίσουν την ταχύτητα??? Μήπως αυτοί που αναβάθμισαν την ταχύτητα μετά από λίγο καιρό διαπίστωσαν ότι το πρόβλήμα παρουσιάστηκε πάλι??? Γιατί εγώ με vivodi τώρα και ελεεινή γραμμή (δεν έχω χρόνο να έρθουν να την δουν από την vivodi)  το voip παίζει ΠΑΝΤΑ άψογα??? Ας μαζευτούμε τέλος πάντων να δούμε πόσοι είμαστε....


Στο σπίτι που έχω 512  δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ και σχεδόν 1 χρόνο,  στο γραφείο που βάλαμε 1024  (χαριλάου)  το πήραμε στο χέρι!

Αυτό που λέω ομώς είναι,  οτι αν ο Οτε το έκανε εσκεμένα ούτε η 512 δεν θα δούλευε  :Wink:

----------


## kostas_pav

Αύριο θα με πάρουν οι τεχνικοί του πΟΤΕ για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού... :Whistling:  


Θα τους τονίσω ότι το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι η ταχύτητα αλλά τα πακέτα και τα pings και ότι δεν είμαι πρόθυμος να πληρώσω για άσκοπη μεταφορά! Λέτε να τους πώ να έρθουν τελικά??? :Sad:

----------


## sdikr

> Αύριο θα με πάρουν οι τεχνικοί του πΟΤΕ για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού... 
> 
> 
> Θα τους τονίσω ότι το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι η ταχύτητα αλλά τα πακέτα και τα pings και ότι δεν είμαι πρόθυμος να πληρώσω για άσκοπη μεταφορά! Λέτε να τους πώ να έρθουν τελικά???


Δεν θα κάνουν κάτι και να έρθουν,  αυτοί θα δούνε οτι κατεβάζουν απο ftp  με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και θα σε χρεώσουν

----------


## kostas_pav

> Δεν θα κάνουν κάτι και να έρθουν,  αυτοί θα δούνε οτι κατεβάζουν απο ftp  με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και θα σε χρεώσουν


Μα αφού θα πω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στα pings και στα πακέτα στο τηλέφωνο και ότι τα πακέτα είναι καλύτερα σε μιά PSTN!

Επίσης θα πω ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πληρώσω για άσκοπη μετακίνηση... Τι λές να κάνω??

----------


## MNP-10

> Παντως η παρατηρηση πιο πανω ενας φιλος για ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΤΟ VOIP ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΙΑ!!!!!
> Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι...





> Μα αφού θα πω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στα pings και στα πακέτα στο τηλέφωνο και ότι τα πακέτα είναι καλύτερα σε μιά PSTN!



Γιατι νομιζετε θελει να ακριβυνει και το ΕΠΑΚ? Γιατι αφου δεν μπορει να του κοψει τα πακετα, σου λεει τουλαχιστον "ας το βγαλω απ'τη μεση" μην κανουν φθηνοτερες κλησεις απο κει...

----------


## dkounal

Ξαναμάζεψα λίγο ένα indexer μαζί με μια περιγραφή του προβλήματος καθώς είναι πολύ μεγάλο και δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να το διαβάσει κάποιος από την αρχή.

Λίγη θεωρία για αρχή. (Απλά, χονδρικά, για να καταλάβαινει και ο μη σχετικός τι λέμε.)
Όταν είναι να σταλεί κάποια πληροφορία σε δίκτυο ακολουθείται η εξής διαδικασία:
1. Η πληροφορία πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί σε μια διάταξη που λέγεται πακέτο και περιέχει την πληροφορία, τον αποστολέα, τον παραλήπτη, και κάποιες άλλες πληροφορίες για την αποστολή.
2. Εάν το μεγεθος της πακέτου είναι μεγαλύτερο από το όριο που το ονομαζουμε MTU τότε η πληροφορία σπάει και μεταφέρεται σε περισσότερα του ενός πακέτα. Στο ADSL το MTU συνήθως είναι 1500 bytes, δηλαδή το μέγιστο μέγεθος πακέτου είναι 1500 bytes
3. Συνήθως μια εφαρμογή που είναι time-critical προτιμά να στέλνει συνεχώς μικρή ποσότητα πληροφορίας πχ παιχνίδια, voip, remote-desktop,κλπ, άρα και μικρά πακέτα, ενώ μια εφαρμογή που δεν την ενδιαφέρει η καλυστέρηση μαζεύει πληροφορία σε μεγάλα πακέτα, πχ downloading, web browsing, mail downloading, κλπ

Τα πακέτα σχετίζονται με το bandwidth της γραμμής (384, 512, 1024) μας με τον εξής τύπο (εάν δεχτούμε ότι για ένα επιλεγμένο χρονικό διάστημα όλα τα πακέτα που δεχόμαστε έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος):

bandwidth γραμμής=αριθμός πακέτων Χ (μέγεθος πακέτου + επιβάρυνση σηματοδοσίας πρωτοκόλλων IP,ADSL,ATM,PPP)

Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι όσο μικρότερο μέγεθος πακέτα χρησιμοποιούμε τόσο χάνουμε σε ωφέλημο bandwidth λόγω της σηματοδοσίας των πρωτοκόλλων για κάθε πακέτο. Απλα τώρα εάν σε μια γραμμή κάνουμε download με 21ΚΒ/sec τοτε χονδρικά μπορούμε να λάβουμε:
10 πακέτα των 2100 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
20 πακέτα των 1000 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
40 πακέτα των 450 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
80 πακέτα των 150 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο ή
150 πακέτα των 50 bytes ανά δεπτερόλεπτο κ.ο.κ

*Το πρόβλημα το οποίο κουβεντάζουμε έχει να κάνει με την εμφάνιση ενός περιορισμού στο αριθμό των πακέτων που μπορούμε να λάβουμε με την ADSL γραμμή μας ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους αυτών.*
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν αυτός ο περιορισμός είναι 30πακέτα/δεπτερόλεπτο τότε μπορούμε να έχουμε download ενδεικτικά (καθώς μόνο 30 πακέτα θα λάβουμε):
Με πακέτα των 0 bytes πληροφορίας = 0.8ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 36 bytes πληροφορίας = 1.8ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 100 bytes πληροφορίας = 3.7ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 164 bytes πληροφορίας = 5.6ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 228 bytes πληροφορίας = 7.5ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 484 bytes πληροφορίας = 15ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 996 bytes πληροφορίας = 30ΚΒ/sec
Με πακέτα των 1472 bytes πληροφορίας = 43.9ΚΒ/sec
To τελευταίο δεν το λαμβάνουμε ποτέ σε μια 384 γραμμή γιατί ξεπερνουμε το bandwidth της γραμμής.
*
Προσοχή: δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή κατεβάζετε (web download) με πχ 30ΚΒ/sec ότι χρησιμοποιούνται πακέτα των 512 Bytes.  Απλά, το πιο πιθανό είστε σε ένα DSLAM με πολυ΄φορτωμένη γραμμή* και πληροφορίες για το πως λειτουργεί μια ADSL γραμμή θα βρείτε εδώ

Η υπαρξη περιορισμού πακέτων εχει πολλές παρενέργιες:
1. Δεν παίζουν εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν πολλά και μικρά πακέτα.
2. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει πλήρη χρήση του bandwidth της γραμμής εάν χρησιμοποιούνται μικρά πακέτα.
3. Μπορεί κάποιος κακόβουλος να στέλνει στο router σας 30 πακέτα των 0 Bytes ανα δεπτερόλεπτο και απλά η γραμμή σας με ένα <1ΚΒ/sec flood είναι αδύνατο να χρησιμοποιηθεί από εσάς.

Επίσης, στη σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ δεν περιλαμβάνεται περιορισμός πακέτων αλλά μόνο περιορισμός bandwidth, αρα αυτό ή θεωρείται βλάβη ή θεωρείται παράβαση της σύμβασης.

Συγκεκριμένα, όμως το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεται έχει συνοπτικά τα εξής:
1. Το πρόβλημα αφορά τεκμηριωμένα μέχρι στιγμής κάθε είδους ΙΡ πακέτα (TCP, UDP, ICMP). Είναι πιο έντονο στα UDP ενώ στα TCP απλά καθιστερεί περισσότερο η διακίνηση των δεδομένων
2. Αφορά περιορισμό εισερχόμενων πακέτων (αλλά όχι εξερχόμενων) και ισχύει για όλες τις ταχύτητες 1024/512/384 και συμβαίνει τόσο σε PPPoATM όσο και σε PPPoE
3. Δεν είναι συγκεκριμένος αριθμός πακέτων και φαίνεται να σχετίζεται με DSLAM ή με ΑΤΜ δίκτυο, μπορεί να μην συμβαίνει όλες τις ημέρες ή ώρες της ημέρας και μπορεί να μην συμβαίνει σε όλους τους χρήστες ή να έρχεται και να φεύγει, φαίνεται οτι εμφανίζεται όταν το πραγματικό ratio κάθε χρονικής στιγμής γίνει πάνω από 1:1
4. Δεν εξαρτάται από τον ADSL router (Σε κάποιους routers λόγω μπουκώματος γραμμής, γίνεται disconnection)
5. Συμβαίνει με κάθε ISP εφόσον χρησιμοποιείται γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (+χονδρικώς αγορασμένες-πακέτα ADSL)
6. Φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται όταν φτάνουν τα δεδομένα που φτάνουν στο BBRAS με προορισμό ένα συγκεκριμένο DSLAM είναι περισσότερα από αυτά που επιτρέπεται να περάσουν από τη γραμμή. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, ο ΟΤΕ έχει επιλέξει αντί να κάνει μοίρασμα bandwidth να κάνει μοίρασμα πακέτων. Συνεπώς, εάν δεν αλλάξει αυτή η ρύθμση το πρόβλημα δεν επιλύεται με την αύξηση του bandwith, εκτός εάν το bandwidth είναι τέτοιο ώστε να αρκεί πλήρως για κάθε στιγμή, για όλους τους χρήστες (ratio 1:1, τότε μιλάμε για μισθωμένη και όχι για ADSL).
7. Δεν αφορά μόνο εφαρμογές VoIP. Δεν παίζουν εφαρμογές π.χ.Netop School, παιχνίδια που βασίζονται σε UDP επικοινωνία. Εάν σε voip παιζουν μόνο codecs με 30ms frames πχ. G723, iLBC και δεν παίζουν άλλα codecs όπως G711, G729, G726 τότε σχεδόν σίγουρα συμβαίνει και σε έσάς.
8. Μπορείτε να το ελέγξετε εάν συμβαίνει (Thanks psyxakias) : http://www.psyxakias.com/adslgr/pps-tutorial.gif
9. Καλό είναι να εάν δηλώσετε την βλάβη στο 121 να την περιγραψετε σαφώς γιατί θα βρεθείτε να πληρώνετε "άσκοπη μετάβαση τεχνικού". Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος κέντρικά και όχι από τα κατά τόπους κέντρα διαχείρησης ADSL του ΟΤΕ. Η περιγραφή του προβλήματος είναι:
*"περιορισμός λήψης πακέτων ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους πακέτου (σταθερός αριθμός) ενώ εφαρμογές web downloading λειτουργούν κανονικά"*

Τα παραπάνω προκύπτουν από προσωπικές μετρήσεις, αναφορές στο forum από μετρήσεις που έγιναν από άλλους πλην εμού και από αναφορές από άλλους χρήστες.

Χρήσιμα posts:
1.  Μια απλή περιγραφή του προβλήματος 
2.  Μια λεπτομερης περιγραφή του προβλήματος τεχνικών προδιαγραφών
3. Μετρήσεις από psyxakia:  post 1 |  post 2 |  post 3 |  post 4 |  post 5
4. Απαντήσεις υπευθύνων για το πρόβλημα  1η απάντηση |  2η απάντηση
5.  Τρία συνεχόμενα posts με προγράμματα χρήσιμα για μετρήσεις  και  γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιουμε την forthnet για μετρήσεις , επίσης  μετρήσεις με voip , και  Μετρήσεις με on-line παιχνίδι
6.  O OTE είναι μεγάλος
7. O πόνος ενός κατόχου γραμμής 1024:  1o post |  2o post
8.  Μια ανακοίνωση που έγινε για να ρίχνει στάχτη στα μάτια
9.  Τι έκανα μέχρι τώρα εγω.. (γιατι μπορει να την πατήσετε και εσείς...)
10.  Τι γίνεται με τα πακέτα σε αυτό το πρόβλημα
11.  Μια μεγάλη κουβέντα γύρω από το πρόβλημα σε ένα post
12. Δοκιμές-Μετρήσεις απο Acinonyx  1o post  2o post  3o post  4o post
13.  Πιθανή εξήγηση του προβλήματος κατά Acinonyx
14.  Που παρανομεί ο ΟΤΕ
15.  Πότε έχουμε δόλο σε ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα
16.  Χρήσιμες παρατηρήσεις κατά την εξέταση του προβλήματος που συζητάμε
17.  Μυθοι γύρω από το bandwidth εάν λυθεί το πρόβλημα και κίνητρο για τον ΟΤΕ να συνεχίσει ως έχει
18.  Σχόλια γύρω από το contention ratio

----------


## sdn

> Στο σπίτι που έχω 512  δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ και σχεδόν 1 χρόνο,  στο γραφείο που βάλαμε 1024  (χαριλάου)  το πήραμε στο χέρι!
> 
> Αυτό που λέω ομώς είναι,  οτι αν ο Οτε το έκανε εσκεμένα ούτε η 512 δεν θα δούλευε


 To καταλαβαίνω αυτό και καταλαβαίνω και την δυσκολία. ΞΕΡΩ όμως και το πρόβλημα. Ας παραδεχτούν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και στην συνέχεια όπως και με τα αυτοκίνητα που έχουν πρόβλημα ας πάρει πίσω τις γραμμές για επιδιόρθωση του προβλήματος. Και οι προβληματικές ADSL σκοτώνουν (τα νεύρα...).

  Τι μαμακίες κάνει η ΔΕΗ 2 ημέρες τώρα. Δεν έχω σταθεροποιητή τάσης και νομίζω θα τα τινάξει όλα στον αέρα...  :Offtopic: 



ΣΗΜ .Το εσκεμμένα δεν έχει νόημα να το επικαλεστούμε γιατί και αλήθεια να είναι οι δικηγόροι του ΟΤΕ θα υποστηρίξουν το αντίθετο και θα μας κατηγορήσουν σαν υποκινούμενους από άλλες σκοτεινές δυνάμεις. Το θέμα είναι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα...

----------


## sdikr

> To καταλαβαίνω αυτό και καταλαβαίνω και την δυσκολία. ΞΕΡΩ όμως και το πρόβλημα. Ας παραδεχτούν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και στην συνέχεια όπως και με τα αυτοκίνητα που έχουν πρόβλημα ας πάρει πίσω τις γραμμές για επιδιόρθωση του προβλήματος. Και οι προβληματικές ADSL σκοτώνουν (τα νεύρα...).
> 
> *   Τι μαμακίες κάνει η ΔΕΗ 2 ημέρες τώρα. Δεν έχω σταθεροποιητή τάσης και νομίζω θα τα τινάξει όλα στον αέρα...* 
> 
> 
> 
> ΣΗΜ .Το εσκεμμένα δεν έχει νόημα να το επικαλεστούμε γιατί και αλήθεια να είναι οι δικηγόροι του ΟΤΕ θα υποστηρίξουν το αντίθετο και θα μας κατηγορήσουν σαν υποκινούμενους από άλλες σκοτεινές δυνάμεις. Το θέμα είναι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα...


εεε αμα δεν έχεις Ups  ή surge protection.........

 :Offtopic:

----------


## Crosstalk

> Να αναφέρω πως δεν είναι τυχαίο το οτί η Microsoft δεν διαθέτει *επίσημα* την υπηρεσία XBOX LIVE! στην Ελλάδα


Αυτο δεν γινεται για τον περιορισμο των πακετων......αλλος ειναι ο λογος!

----------


## ndan_gr

να ρωτήσω κάτι που το έχω απορία...

φτιάχνω ένα αρχείο και το seedarw (torrent), και το κόβω σε πακέτα των 2mb, ωραία;
αυτό το αρχείο θα το κατεβάζουν χωρίς πρόβλημα οι χρήστες;
ή πάλι θα σέρνονται;

----------


## pinkisntwell

> να ρωτήσω κάτι που το έχω απορία...
> 
> φτιάχνω ένα αρχείο και το seedarw (torrent), και το κόβω σε πακέτα των 2mb, ωραία;
> αυτό το αρχείο θα το κατεβάζουν χωρίς πρόβλημα οι χρήστες;
> ή πάλι θα σέρνονται;


Όχι, αυτό δεν επηρεάζεται από το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε, μπορείς να το βάλεις σε ό,τι σου προτείνει το πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## amnis

Akouste ti diabasa...

"Στις 300.000 εκτιμά ο Γενικός Διευθυντής Τεχνικών Θεμάτων του ΟΤΕ και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της OTEnet, Γιώργος Ιωαννίδης, ότι θα ανέλθουν οι συνδέσεις ADSL μέχρι το τέλος του 2006. Μιλώντας στο πρακτορείο Reuters, ο κ. Ιωαννίδης υποστήριξε ότι ο στόχος των 150.000 για τέλος του 2005 ξεπεράστηκε πολύ εύκολα, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ θα είναι έτοιμος για να αντιμετωπίσει την αυξημένη ζήτηση. Όσον αφορά για το triple play και τις συνδυασμένες υπηρεσίες, ο κ. Ιωαννίδης υποστήριξε ότι θα πρέπει να τις αναμένουμε προς το τέλος του 2006 ή στις αρχές του 2007."

Gelaste erxontai kai xeirotweres meres....!

----------


## Hwoarang

:HaHa:   :HaHa:   :HaHa:   2006-2007?? κάποιο λάθος κάνεις?

----------


## didisies

> Στο σπίτι που έχω 512 δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ και σχεδόν 1 χρόνο, στο γραφείο που βάλαμε 1024 (χαριλάου) το πήραμε στο χέρι!
> 
> Αυτό που λέω ομώς είναι, οτι αν ο Οτε το έκανε εσκεμένα ούτε η 512 δεν θα δούλευε


Σε ποια περιοχη ειναι το σπιτι;

Οσον αφορα για τον ενδεχομενο δολο δεν υποκειται στην πληρη απαγορευση αλλα στο περιορισμο πακετων στις ωρες αιχμης και αδιαφορια για την κατασταση....

Οσον αφορα για την καταγγελια μου θα γινει και γραπτα με αριθμο πρωτοκ. για να καταγραφει και επισημα...

Το προβλημα χθες περιοριστηκε μετα τις 10:00 το βραδυ μεχρι 1:00..
Σημερα πρωι παλι 50αρια στα πακετα.

Ασχετο αλλα μπορει καποιος να αναφερει ενδεικτικα ποιες ειναι οι καλες τιμες γιατι για τις ασχημες ξερω και εγω <30

*ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΕΚΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΩΝ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ THREAD ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟ (ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ,ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ)!!!!!!*

----------


## anon

Χωρίς να θέλω να υπερασπιστώ τον ΟΤΕ ή κάποιον πάροχο θα πρέπει πρώτα απο όλα να γνωρίζουμε τι μπορεί να γίνει απο τεχνικής σκοπιάς και τι όχι. Παρακαλώ τα μέλη του φόρουμ που έχουν μεγάλη τεχνική εμπειρία στο θέμα αυτό να συνδράμουν για να μπούν μερικά πράγματα στην θέση τους.

Ακόμη και εαν θεωρήσουμε ότι πετυχαίνουμε με τον ΟΤΕ να έχουμε 1/1 ADSL σύνδεση, δηλαδή άπλετο bw μέχρι τον πάροχο, εκεί θα πέσει ο περιορισμός απο τον πάροχο, μιας και αυτός υλοποιεί ένα contention ratio ή overbooking ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε πέστε το. Δηλαδή με απλά λόγια, οι 100 γραμμές 384 που φτάνουν στον BBRAS του ΟΤΕ αυτή την στιγμή με μια γραμμή πχ σχεδόν 2Mbps (λόγος 1/20) αποτελούν τον πρώτο περιοριστικό παράγοντα. Η σύνδεση όμως των BBRAS με τους παρόχους δεν είναι σε αντιστοιχία 1:1 αλλά ακολουθούν περίπου την ίδια πολιτική (επειδή το κόστος είναι τεράστιο βλ ΟΑΚΣΑ). Ακόμη και εαν είχαν link 1:1 και πάλι θα είχαν (softwarικά ) κάποιον περιορισμό είτε στο άκρο του BBRAS είτε στο link με τα διεθνή ή το ΑΙΧ για να μην μπουκώνει το backbone.

Αυτή την στιγμή αυτό δεν φαίνεται (τις περισσότερες φορές, αλλά όταν μπουκώνουν οι πάροχοι αρχίζει και γίνεται κατανοητό όπως η HOL όταν έδινε τις δωρεάν συνδέσεις, και τώρα τελευταία η Forthnet) και αυτό γιατί πρώτα φαίνεται ο περιορισμός στον ΟΤΕ.

Που θέλω να καταλήξω: Ακόμη και εαν είχαμε συνδέσεις 1:1 και πάλι θα είχαμε πρόβλημα, εκτός εαν οι πάροχοι υλοποιούσαν σωστό QoS (με προτεραιοποίηση αναλόγως πρωτοκόλλου) και μάλιστα ίσως σε layer 7 (application layer) των πακέτων. Και αυτό γιατι τα UDP δεν είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενα και θα πρέπει να "βοηθηθούν" απο τους routers στο σημείο αυτό. Σε WAN κυκλώματα αυτό είναι απαραίτητο (για να περάσεις φωνή κλπ). Το ίδιο και στις ADSL στο κομμάτι του IP που το ελέγχει ο πάροχος. Αρα και πάλι θα είχαμε πρόβλημα. Ομως ακόμη και αν προσπαθούσαν να κάνουν σωστό QoS οι πάροχοι, και πάλι θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Χώρια που κάτι τέτοιο σε κόστος θα ήταν αρκετό (και ίσως γιαυτό δεν το κάνουν ως τώρα), ενώ τεχνικά απο την πλευρα των παρόχων είναι εύκολο δες τ εδώ Το συγκεκριμένο hardware το έχει προτείνει πολλάκις ο wintech, άρα κάτι ξέρει. 

Είναι το ίδιο όπως και στο παράδειγμα με τον αυτοκινητόδρομο. Εαν έχεις ένα αυτοκινητόδρομο με πχ 10 λωρίδες που ξαφνικα στενεύουν και γίνονται 2,εκεί υπάρχει προβλημα. Εαν αυτό γίνεται στην αρχή (DSLAM-BBRAS OTE) τότε στην συνέχεια πας σφαίρα. Εαν όμως δεν είναι στην αρχή αλλά κάπου στην μέση (πάροχος) έχεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. 

Οπως είπε και ο malakudi, εαν είσαι με γραμμές χιλιάρες και αποδεχτείς το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να πέφτεις και στα 50Kbps είσαι ΟΚ. Το πρόβλημα συμβαίνει ότι θέλουν την ποιότητα χιλιάρας σε γραμμές 384. Αυτό θα συμβεί εαν πέσουν τόσο οι τιμές, ώστε πλέον να μην υπάρχει 384, αλλά να ξεκινάμε τουλάχιστον απο 512 μην πω 1024 και με τιμές ίδιες ή καλύτερα χαμηλότερες των σημερινών 384.

Οι πάροχοι που στέλνουν τα πακέτα προς τις ADSL και ελέγχουν τη outgoing κίνηση γιατί δεν κάνουν κάτι γιαυτό, με χρήση πχ τέτοιου εξοπλισμού, αφού ακόμη και εαν αυξηθούν οι ταχύτητες των χρηστών, θα έχουν πιό έντονο πρόβλημα; Μήπως είναι πολύ εύκολο να τα ρίχνουμε όλα στον ΟΤΕ (όχι ότι δεν φταίει) και να κάνουν τον κινέζο;

----------


## dkounal

:Offtopic:   :Offtopic:  bla bla bla απο anon  :Offtopic:   :Offtopic:

----------


## anon

καλα εσύ dkounal φαίνεται έχεις πάρει το θέμα, σαν προσωπική αντιδικία με μένα και με τον ΟΤΕ. Συνεχίζεις να μιλάς με χαρακτηρισμούς. Φτιάξε ένα QoS και μετά τα λέμε.

Και εαν έχεις τόσο πρόβλημα ρε φίλε με την ADSL σου, καλά κάνεις και καταγγέλεις ΟΤΕ κλπ κλπ. Εαν θέλεις να λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου, βάλε μια μισθωμένη και μοιράσου το κόστος με καμμια 10αριά. Τότε θα δείς και απο κοντά τι εστί QoS. Τότε να σε δώ πως θα μπορέσεις να περνάς φωνή, γιατί μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα τι εστί φωνή σε IP δίκτυο.

EDIT: Ηδη σε άλλα νήματα συζητιέται η τραγική κατάσταση στο δίκτυο της Forthnet τον τελευταίο καιρό (έχω και εγώ συνδρομή 512 εκεί και μάλιστα office), και που δεν οφείλεται στον ΟΤΕ αλλά στο δικό της backbone. Η χρήση συσκευών όπως το NetEnforcer που προανέφερα για να κάνουν traffic shaping με βάση το application της κάθε σύνδεσης είναι πλέον μονόδρομος. Δεν θα αργήσει πιστεύω η χρήση τέτοιων συστημάτων απο τους παρόχους, και ειδικά σε αυτούς που παρέχουν FULL LLU.

----------


## dkounal

> καλα εσύ dkounal φαίνεται έχεις πάρει το θέμα, σαν προσωπική αντιδικία με μένα και με τον ΟΤΕ. Συνεχίζεις να μιλάς με χαρακτηρισμούς. Φτιάξε ένα QoS και μετά τα λέμε.
> 
> Και εαν έχεις τόσο πρόβλημα ρε φίλε με την ADSL σου, καλά κάνεις και καταγγέλεις ΟΤΕ κλπ κλπ. Εαν θέλεις να λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου, βάλε μια μισθωμένη και μοιράσου το κόστος με καμμια 10αριά. Τότε θα δείς και απο κοντά τι εστί QoS. Τότε να σε δώ πως θα μπορέσεις να περνάς φωνή, γιατί μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα τι εστί φωνή σε IP δίκτυο.


Με εσένα προσωπικά δεν έχω απολύτως τίποτα. Να σου πω το κόλημα σου με μια επίκαιρη μικρη ιστορία...:
Σε μια μικρή πόλη υπάρχει ένα εργοστάσιο 10 χιλιόμετρα έξω και δουλευουν 50 εργάτες. Το συνδέει με την πόλη ένα λεωφορείο. Κάθε πρωι και μεσιμέρι οι εργαζόμενοι το χρησιμοποιούν για να πηγαινόρχονται. Ο καιρός περνάει τα λάστιχα του λεωφορίου φθείρονται, το εργοστάσιο πάει καλά, οι εργαζόμενοι αυξάνονται. Σιγά-σιγά όταν πιάνει βροχή, όταν ρίχνει λίγο χιονάκι, το λεωφορείο αρχίζει να φεύγει λίγο στις στροφές, δεν φρενάρει και καλά.... Τις υπόλοιπες μέρες όμως, βολεύονται τα πράγματα. Κάποιοι αρχίζουν να φωνάζουν ότι πρέπει να αλλαχτούν τα λάστιχα, κάποιοι ότι πρέπει το λεωφορείο να συντηρείται και να διορθώνεται άμεσα κάθε φθορά/βλάβη, υπάρχει όμως ένας, ο anon (πάσα ομοιοτητα τυχαία) που αρχίζει και φωνάζει ότι πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση για να σταματήσει να βρέχει και να χιονίζει...

----------


## anon

Το παράδειγμα σου άστοχο. Θα ήταν πιο σωστό ως εξής:
Υπάρχουν εργοστάσειο, πόλη κλπ όπως λές. Αυξανουν οι δουλειές, και το λεωφορειάκι δεν φτάνει να μεταφέρει τους εργάτες. Υπάρχει ένας dkounal που λέει ότι πρέπει το λεωφορειάκι αντί με 50 να τρέχει με 150 ώστε να μπορεί να κάνει περισσότερα δρομολόγια. Και φυσικά πρέπει να έχει τέλεια λάστιχα κλπ γιατί αλλιώς θα βρεθούμε στα χαντάκια. Και υπάρχει ο anon, που λέει ότι αντί για το λεωφορειάκι των 15 θέσεων, πρέπει να έχουμε λεωφορείο των 50 θέσεων (είναι αυτό που λέω ότι έστω με τις ίδιες τιμές οι κλάσεις απο 384/512/1024 να γίνουν 1024/2048/4096 και με το ίδιο cont ratio). Και αυτό γιατί και εσύ το είπες ότι οι εργαζομενοι (βλ συνδρομητές) αυξάνονται... 

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το λεωφορειάκι που έχουν φθαρεί τα λάστιχα και δεν πάει καλά και να φωνάζω στην διοίκηση να το φτιάξουν και να το σουλουπώσουν. Δεν το θέλω το λεωφορειάκι. *ΘΕΛΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ! ΠΟΥΛΜΑΝ. ΔΙΩΡΟΦΟ... (χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση)*. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας.

----------


## dkounal

> ... Υπάρχει ένας dkounal που λέει ότι πρέπει το λεωφορειάκι αντί με 50 να τρέχει με 150 ώστε να μπορεί να κάνει περισσότερα δρομολόγια. Και φυσικά πρέπει να έχει τέλεια λάστιχα κλπ γιατί αλλιώς θα βρεθούμε στα χαντάκια. Και υπάρχει ο anon, που λέει ότι αντί για το λεωφορειάκι των 15 θέσεων, πρέπει να έχουμε λεωφορείο των 50 θέσεων (είναι αυτό που λέω ότι έστω με τις ίδιες τιμές οι κλάσεις απο 384/512/1024 να γίνουν 1024/2048/4096 και με το ίδιο cont ratio). ......
>  Δεν το θέλω το λεωφορειάκι. *ΘΕΛΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ! ΠΟΥΛΜΑΝ. ΔΙΩΡΟΦΟ... (χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση)*. Αυτή είναι η διαφορά μας.


Να βάλουν και τριώροφο, μαζί σου, δεν διαφωνούμε σε αυτό. Διαφωνουμε στο ότι στο πρόβλημα που κουβεντιάζουμε έχουμε μηχανήματα (πιθανόν οι BBRAS) τα οποία είτε δεν είναι ρυθμισμένα (δεν έγινε συντήρηση) είτε δεν έχουν την υπολογιστική ισχύ (φθαρμένα λάστιχα) και ζητάμε την διόρθωση τους... Για αυτό λέω ότι είσαι offtopic, δεν λέω ότι έχεις άδικο, απλά είσαι σε λάθος thread.
Μια και είσαι fan του malakudi, δες τι γράφει εδω:



> Έχουμε λοιπόν μια γραμμή σε συμφόρηση και το BRAS μη μπορώντας να περάσει όλα τα δεδομένα που του έρχονται απέναντι αρχίζει και τα συσσωρεύει ελπίζοντας ότι με την καθυστέρηση που θα δημιουργήσει θα μειωθεί ο εισερχόμενος ρυθμός δεδομένων. Εδώ έχουμε το δεύτερο σημείο του προβλήματος, ο τρόπος που τα δεδομένα από τους buffers αρχίζουν να πηγαίνουν απέναντι. Προσπαθώντας να είναι "δίκαιος" σε όλους ο router χρησιμοποιεί διάφορους τρόπους δρομολόγησης των συσσωρευμένων στους buffers δεδομένων. Ένας πολύ απλός τρόπος είναι να στέλνει κυκλικά ένα πακέτο στον κάθε ένα παραλήπτη. Θεωρητικά αυτό είναι "δίκαιο" γιατί όλοι θα πάρουν τον ίδιο αριθμό πακέτων. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως μόνο δίκαιο δεν είναι γιατί αυτός που έχει εισερχόμενη ροή δεδομένων με μεγάλα μεγέθη πακέτων (πχ ftp, http) θα πάρει πολύ μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του συνολικού εύρους δεδομένων από κάποιον που έχει εισερχόμενη ροή δεδομένων με μικρά μεγέθη πακέτων (πχ online gaming, voip). Δυστυχώς αυτός είναι και ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιούν τα BRAS του ΟΤΕ. Δε νομίζω πως έχει γίνει επίτηδες για να "πλήξει" το voip ή άλλες υπηρεσίες, πιθανότατα είναι η default ρύθμιση του router γιατί είναι ότι πιο απλό σε υλοποίηση και σε απαιτήσεις υλικού και μνήμης.
> 
> *Ο σωστός τρόπος δρομολόγησης θα ήταν να προσπαθεί να δίνει τον ίδιο ρυθμό δεδομένων σε όλους.* Για να το κάνει αυτό πρέπει να κρατάει ένα μετρητή από bytes για κάθε ένα παραλήπτη, να ενημερώνει συνεχώς τους μέσους όρους όλων των παραληπτών και να αποφασίζει για το που θα στείλει το επόμενο πακέτο με βάση αυτούς τους μέσους όρους. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτό είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί, απαιτεί πολύ μεγαλύτερη υπολογιστική ισχύ και μνήμη. Υπάρχουν και παραλλαγές αυτού του τρόπου αλλά σίγουρα απαιτούν πολύ μεγαλύτερους πόρους από τον απλό τρόπο που χρησιμοποιείται τώρα.
> 
> *Δεν ξέρω αν ο εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ έχει δυνατότητα να κάνει άλλου είδους δρομολόγηση πέρα από τον απλό τρόπο με την κυκλική διανομή πακέτων. Επειδή είναι πλέον σαφές ότι το πρόβλημα το γνωρίζουν, δύο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν: Ή α. ο εξοπλισμός τους δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι άλλο, οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι να ανεβάσουν το bandwidth ή να αλλάξουν εξοπλισμό, πράγματα που και τα δύο κοστίζουν, ή β. ο εξοπλισμός μπορεί να κάνει κάτι άλλο αλλά δεν έχουν το απαραίτητο know how  για να μπορέσουν να το ρυθμίσουν. Προσωπικά δίνω μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα στο α. αλλά δε μπορώ να αποκλείσω και το β.*

----------


## Νικαετός

Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα να μην κάνετε προσωπικό το θέμα ! Είναι καλώς ή κακώς γενικότερο και μας αφορά όλους . Μην το κάνετε προσωπική κόντρα. Αντιπαραθέστε τις απόψεις σας απλά και ήρεμα . Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## malakudi

> Ακόμη και εαν θεωρήσουμε ότι πετυχαίνουμε με τον ΟΤΕ να έχουμε 1/1 ADSL σύνδεση, δηλαδή άπλετο bw μέχρι τον πάροχο, εκεί θα πέσει ο περιορισμός απο τον πάροχο, μιας και αυτός υλοποιεί ένα contention ratio ή overbooking ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε πέστε το.


Η διαφορά είναι στο scale της εφαρμογής του contention ratio, αυτό που έθιξα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου. Ο isp δρομολογεί πάρα πολλούς χρήστες από το BRAS στο δικό του δίκτυο και από εκεί στο εξωτερικό, οπότε το στατιστικό μοντέλο δουλεύει. Επίσης επειδή ο isp βλέπει τα πραγματικά ip connections και όχι l2tp tunnels όπως ο BRAS μπορεί να συμπεριφερθεί πολύ καλύτερα. Φυσικά και αν μπουκώσει ένας isp θα κατεβάζεις πιο αργά, αλλά αυτό το χάλι με τα πακέτα δε θα γίνεται.

Επιπλέον, αν μπουκώσει ένας isp μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις σε κάποιον άλλο, και αυτή είναι η βασική διαφορά. Τον ΟΤΕ δε μπορείς να τον αποφύγεις (πριν ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων).

mp

----------


## anon

Ο malakudi επισήμανε το πρόβλημα τεχνικά και εγώ έκανα το ίδιο. 

Ομως είπε και μερικά ακόμη πράγματα που δεν θέλεις (ή δεν μπορείς ) να καταλάβεις.

1) Δεν είναι σίγουρο (και όχι απαραίτητο) ότι έγινε με δόλο. Ασχετα εαν τελικά βολεύει όλους (ΟΤΕ & Παρόχους)
2) Οτι η αύξηση του αριθμού χρηστών στατιστικά θα εξομάλυνε τα πράγματα (εδώ περιμένω μια τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση στο θέμα των ΑΤΜ συνδέσεων μεταξύ DSLAM και BBRAS. Εαν είναι αυτό που εικάζω, τότε υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα απο άποψη σχεδιασμού).
3) Οτι αρκούν ελάχιστοι (όπως υπολόγισα εγώ το 10% και έδωσα σχετικό παράδειγμα) χρήστες (βλ θύρες) σε ένα DSLAM να χρησιμοποιούν p2p ή άλλα βαριά downloading για να μπουκώσουν τις γραμμές.
4) Οτι μπορείς να έχεις και VoIP σε χιλιάρες γραμμές (μιας και πιάνεις θεωρητικά ελάχιστο 50Kbps). ΟΧΙ όμως στις 384. Και σε συνθήκες κορεσμού ότι και να βάλεις δεν θα παίζει VoIP. Οπως είπα και προηγουμένως, για να σου αναφέρω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα για να καταλάβεις, αρκούν το 30% των θυρών στις γραμμές 384 να παίζουν VoIP (ένα κανάλι) και δεν μπορεί να παίζει τίποτα άλλο. Για κανέναν άλλον. Ούτε byte. Ούτε άλλα πράγματα. Δηλαδή ένας στους τρείς να θέλει μόνο να μιλήσει VoIP, να μην κάνει τίποτα άλλο (surfing, email, ftp, emule κλπ) και έχει μπουκ΄κωσει το DSLAM. Τι γίνεται φίλτατε; Για τι QoS, ή bw sharing μιλάμε; Ακόμη και αυτό που έλεγες ότι στιγμιαία, και μπλα μπλα κλπ, δεν παίζει. Γιατί όταν χάνεις πακέτο απο τις στιγμιαίες εξάρσεις φόρτου, που σε ξεσκίζει το TCP γιατί δεν δεσμεύσεις bw σε UDP, και πάλι VoIP δεν έχεις (διακοπές, jitter discarded packets κλπ).. Αυτό είναι που εννοώ ότι πρέπει να πάμε σε άλλες ταχύτητες. Και ο malakudi δεν έχει πρόβλημα γιατί έχει χιλιάρα και εγώ το ίδιο (ακόμη....). Κατάλαβες ότι όσο και να "φτιάξεις" το λεωφορειάκι, είναι χαμένη υπόθεση; Οτι πρέπει να πας σε μεγάλο λεωφορείο;
5) Οτι οι πάροχοι, μπορούν να βελτιώσουν την κατάσταση (εν μέρει γιατί στο σημείο αυτό θα πρέπει να βάλει και το χεράκι του ο ΟΤΕ) δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά. Ανέφερα εξοπλισμό συγκεκριμένο που χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι. ΟΙ πάροχοι κάνουν τον κινέζο γιατί τους βολεύει  απο πολλές πλευρές αυτή η ιστορία και δείχνουν τον ΟΤΕ, αποποιούμενοι κάθε ευθύνη. 

Και όπως σου είπα, για να σου αποδείξω πόσο λάθος τεχνικά είσαι, πες μου ένα παράδειγμα QoS, με δικά σου λόγια στυλ ψευδοκώδικα. Στο λέω γιατί εχω αασχοληθεί με το θέμα, και ειδικά η φωνή και λοιπά που παίζουν με UDP έχουν πρόβλημα στα IP δίκτυα. Για να παίζουν καλά, πρέπει είτε να έχεις ασυμφόρητο δίκτυο, και με μεγάλες ταχύτητες (για να μη σου δημιουργούν latency λοιπά μεγάλα πακέτα που μπαίνουν ανάμεσα) ή να έχεις πολύ καλο QoS. Και επίσης να πούμε ότι το QoS δεν είναι ένας τυφλοσούρτης. Παρακαλουθείς τι είδους κίνηση έχεις, έχεις προσδιορίσει τι θέλεις να έχεις και βάζεις του σχετικούς κανόνες. Και είναι κάτι που αλλάζει, εφόσον αλλάζουν είτε οι απαιτούμενοι στόχοι ή οι συνθήκες (τι κίνηση έχεις).

EDIT: Οσο για τους παρόχους, ήδη φαίνεται να έχουν αρχίσει να έχουν πρόβλημα με πρώτο την Forthnet, και ειδικά στο διεθνές backbone και το οποίο αναλύεται σε άλλα νήματα. Και δεν είναι περίπτωση προβλήματος ΟΤΕ εκεί καθαρά (εννοώ η σύνδεση της 4νετ με το διεθνές ιντερνετ).
(τμήμα απο traceroute προς www.cnn.com με τους δύο παρόχους).
4ΝΕΤ:
core-ath-03.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.103)  23.481 ms  24.753 ms  23.481 ms
 5  POS3-0.GW2.FFT4.ALTER.NET (146.188.70.73)  262.019 ms  437.731 ms  334.250 ms
ΟΤΕΝΕΤ:
 athe7609a-athe6509k2.backbone.otenet.net (62.103.6.129)  10.506 ms  12.287 ms  13.258 ms
 4  athe-GSRb-po1.otenet.net (62.103.6.4)  11.170 ms  12.014 ms  12.050 ms
 5  gig7-3-otenet.ath.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.3.253)  10.164 ms  13.024 ms  11.741 ms
 6  pos2-0-cr02.lon.OTEGlobe.net (62.75.4.78)  63.533 ms  63.242 ms  65.120 ms
 7  ldn-b2-geth10-2.telia.net (213.248.100.125)  66.892 ms  62.105 ms  65.201 ms
 8  aol-01135-ldn-b2.telia.net (213.248.75.70)  73.233 ms  72.331 ms  81.470 ms
 9  bb2-loh-S0-1-0.atdn.net (66.185.136.242)  82.319 ms  74.363 ms  74.731 ms

----------


## didisies

*ANON* 

Εμενα σαν πελατη του ΟΤΕ που πληρωνει τις υποχρεωσεις μου προς αυτον,
ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΣΚ.ΤΑ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!!!!

Ειναι παρα πολυ απλο!!!
Ολοι να γινουμε ειδικοι δικττυων ΓΙΑΤΙ;
Για να ξερουμε επακριβως τις συνθηκες που δημιουργουν το προβλημα;;;

Το θεμα ειναι ο ΟΤΕ να διορθωσει το προβλημα και οχι να διαφημιιζει το ONLINE GAMING στις διαφημισεις του CONNX Fast Internet Pack!!!!
Αυτα ειναι ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ!

_Συγχωρεστε την αγανακτηση μου αλλα σε λιγο αντι για προβατακια θα μετραω πακετα για να κοιμηθω και δεν ειναι αρκετα!!!_

----------


## Terrorist

Επειδή φαίνεται να ξεχνάμε,  ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο με τα VOIP και τα UDP αλλά στα PPP πακέτα με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν πρόβλημα όλες ανεξερέτως οι internetikes εφαρμογές. Επομένως δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε συνέχεια για τα VOIP γιατί ξεφεύγουμε από το πραγματικό πρόβλημα.
Επίσης ανεφέρεται συνέχεια ότι πήγα από 384 σε 512 ή 1024 και έχουν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι λύθηκε το πρόβλημα, απλά πήγαν π.χ από 30 packets per second (pps) σε 50 ή 70 και παίζουν τα VOIP και τα online games στοιχειωδώς, φυσικά το πρόβλημα παραμένει, απλά δεν το καταλαβαίνουν. Φυσικά είναι απαράδεκτο και μόνο ως σκέψη,  να πληρώνουμε παραπάνω για να έχουμε την στοιχειώδη λειτουργεία της ADSL.

Όπως ανέφερα και σε προηγούμενο POST προτιμώ να έχω τα 100kbits της 384 adsl χωρίς κανένα  περιορισμό ως προς την χρήση τους παρά αυτή την κατάσταση.
Επισυνάπτω ένα γαργαλιστικό flashaki του ΟΤΕ , το έσωσα για να το έχω σε περίπτωση που το θέλουμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε κάποια διαμαρτυρία για κοροιδία από μέρος τους ΟΤΕ

http://www.oteshop.gr/ote_adsl.htm

----------


## dkounal

> Εγώ πάλι θα έλεγα να μην κάνετε προσωπικό το θέμα ! Είναι καλώς ή κακώς γενικότερο και μας αφορά όλους . Μην το κάνετε προσωπική κόντρα. Αντιπαραθέστε τις απόψεις σας απλά και ήρεμα . Ευχαριστώ .


Η παλαιά καλή προπαγάνδα λέει ότι δεν έχει σημασία τι λές, σημασία έχει να το λές συνέχεια και συνέχεια μέχρι που να θεωρείται κάτι το δεδομένο. 
Κανένας δεν έχει αρνηθεί ότι το bandwidth διαδραματίζει ένα σημαντικό ρόλο στην απόδοση μιας ADSL γραμμής όμως σε αυτό το νήμα μιλάμε για ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, το οποίο έχει αναλυθεί τεχνικά από πολύ κόσμο και υπάρχει μεγάλη μερίδα συμμετεχόντων που συμφωνούν στο ότι το θέμα μας είναι ο περιορισμός των πακέτων που λαμβάνει ο χρήστης ADSL σε συνθήκες φόρτου ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους πακέτων και όχι το πόσο bandwidth δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και δημιουργείται το φόρτωμα στις γραμμές.
Με δεδομένο ότι υπάρχουν άλλα νήματα που ασχολούνται με το bandwidth που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ στις ADSL γραμμές σε αυτό το forum, η συνεχής ενασχόληση και η συνεχή επιμονή του χρήστη anon κόντρα σε κάθε λογική, εκούσια ή ακούσια αποπροσανατολίζει τον αναγνώστη, οδηγεί σε ατελείωτα posts & posts και μονο το σκοπο της προπαγανδας για χρησιμοποίηση αυτού του προβλήματος με στόχο την πίεση για αυξηση του διαθέσιμου bandwidth εξυπηρετεί. Νομίζω ότι στη συνεχιζόμενη επιμονή του έχουν απαντήσει και άλλοι εκτός από μένα για το λάθος της σκέψης του σε σχέση με το πρόβλημα που απαντάται σε αυτό το νήμα.
Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η συζήτη δεν διεξάγεται πλέον σε πολιτισμένο κλίμα και οι Moderators φέρουν ευθύνη για αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## sdikr

> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η συζήτη δεν διεξάγεται πλέον σε πολιτισμένο κλίμα και οι Moderators φέρουν ευθύνη για αυτή την κατάσταση.


Δηλαδή τι να κάνουμε;  να αρχίσουμε τις διαγραφές;

Ο καθέ ενας έχει δικαιώμα να πεί την γνώμη του.
Το ιδιο και εσύ, το ίδιο και εγώ το ίδιο και ο anon το ίδιο και ό καθε χρήστης

----------


## yiapap

> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η συζήτη δεν διεξάγεται πλέον σε πολιτισμένο κλίμα και οι Moderators φέρουν ευθύνη για αυτή την κατάσταση.


Μη χειρότερα... Δηλαδή τι έπρεπε ακριβώς να κάνουν οι moderators για να είναι "πολιτισμένο" το κλίμα κατά την άποψή σου; Να σβήνουν τα posts του anon;
Με τον οποίο η μόνη σας διαφωνία είναι το ΓΙΑΤΙ υπάρχει περιορισμός των πακέτων;
 :What..?:

----------


## anon

Απο την wikipedia
The aim of propaganda is to influence people's opinions actively, rather than to merely communicate the facts about something.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propaganda

Και επειδή όποιος εύκολα μπορεί να ανατρέξει (ευτυχώς) στα προηγούμενα μυνήματα, το ποιός προπαγανδίζει μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα αντιληπτό. Εγώ προσέφερα συνεχώς τα γεγονότα (δεδομένα). Μπορεί να μην αρέσουν. Αυτά είναι, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, και πρότεινα και λύσεις. Ενώ ο φίλτατος dkounal έκανε πολλή δουλειά στον τομέα καταγγελιών (και παρότρυνση υπολοίπων σε ανεδαφικές καταγγελίες).

Και επειδή βλέπω ότι τον "αράπη και αν τον πλύνεις το σαπούνι σου χαλάς" που λέει μια παροιμία (σαν παροιμία και όχι ρατσιστικά για τους έγχρωμους, έτσι;;; ) δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίζω. Η' δεν είμαι σε θέση να κάνω κατανοητό το σκεπτικό μου, ή καποιοι συνομιλητές δεν είναι σε θέση να καταλάβουν. 

Και επειδή δεν αρέσκομαι σε χαρακτηρισμούς που κάνουν κάποιοι πολύ εύκολα εδώ (πχ τρολλάρει, προπαγανδίζει κλπ) και νουθεσίες (πχ να κάνουν οι  μοντερέιτορς, τι; ) κλπ, νομίζω ότι δεν μπορεί πλέον να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση, απο μένα τουλάχιστον. Μπορούν οι συνάδελφοι αυτοί εδώ να δίνουν τα φώτα τους στα νεώτερα μέλη ώστε να στραβώνονται περισσότερο.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει τέτοια ένταση. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο πΟΤΕ (και οι ISP) διαφημίζει κάτι το οποίο δεν προσφέρει και το κάνει συστηματικά και με σκοπό την εξαπάτηση.

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι δεν είναι αρκετό να σταματήσει η διαφήμιση. Πρέπει να αρχίσει άλλη διαφήμιση που να λέει με μεγάλα γράμματα ότι *Voip, Παιχνίδια και γενικά όποια εφαρμογή χρησιμοποιεί πολλά μικρά πακέτα δε λειτουργεί σωστά στo δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ*.

Αλλιώς δεν κάνουμε τίποτα. Όταν κάποιος αγοράζει adsl περιμένει ότι το voip και τα παιχνίδια θα λειτουργούν επαρκώς. Όπως όταν αγοράζει ένα αυτοκίνητο περιμένει ότι θα έχει τιμόνι και γκάζι και φρένο και όταν αγοράζει μαχαίρι περιμένει ότι θα κόβει.

Το ότι ο πΟΤΕ το κάνει με δόλο πιστεύω ότι είναι ηλίου φαεινότερον, καθώς έτσι κερδίζει πολλά χρήματα. Επίσης αυτό υποδεικνύουν οι απαντήσεις του πΟΤΕ ότι "δεν υποστηρίζει voip". Υπήρξε σχεδιασμός από την αρχή να γίνει αυτός ο περιορισμός για να μην μπορούν οι συνδρομητές να χρησιμοποιούν voip.

Anon διαφωνείς σε τίποτα από αυτά;

----------


## malakudi

> 1) Δεν είναι σίγουρο (και όχι απαραίτητο) ότι έγινε με δόλο. Ασχετα εαν τελικά βολεύει όλους (ΟΤΕ & Παρόχους)


Δε νομίζω πως γίνεται με δόλο, είναι κακός σχεδιασμός και αδυναμία να κατανοήσουν το πρόβλημα αυτοί που παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις, γιατί θέλω να πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν τεχνικοί στον ΟΤΕ που έχουν καταλάβει το πρόβλημα.




> 2) Οτι η αύξηση του αριθμού χρηστών στατιστικά θα εξομάλυνε τα πράγματα (εδώ περιμένω μια τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση στο θέμα των ΑΤΜ συνδέσεων μεταξύ DSLAM και BBRAS. Εαν είναι αυτό που εικάζω, τότε υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα απο άποψη σχεδιασμού).


Η αύξηση των χρηστών ως έχει τώρα δεν εξομαλύνει τα πράγματα γιατί κάθε DSLAM είναι αυτόνομο, βγαίνει με δικό του bandwidth ως το BRAS. Είναι σημαντικό λάθος σχεδιασμού.

Φίλε anon, πραγματικά με έχεις μπερδέψει με αυτά που γράφεις. Μιλάς γενικά σωστά αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω ποια θέση υποστηρίζεις. Αν υποστηρίζεις πως το φαινόμενο που παρατηρούμε είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά ενός conjested δικτύου τότε κάνεις λάθος και θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω.

Ας πάρουμε το παράδειγμα του DSLAM στο οποίο είμαι εγώ, στο Σκαγιοπούλειο. Σε συνδέσεις 384 τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας υπάρχει ένα packet rate limit που κυμαίνεται από 18 ως 22 pps. Χάριν ευκολίας ας θεωρήσουμε πως έχουμε ένα μέσο όρο 20 pps. Τι σημαίνει αυτό για το bandwidth; Για να το βρούμε θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε το μέσο πακέτο. Αυτό είναι κοντά στο MTU (1500/1492) όταν χρησιμοποιούμε ftp/web, είναι από 500 ως 800 bytes σε χρήση emule, torrents κτλ, ενώ είναι <100 σε voip και γύρω στα 200-250 σε online gaming. Φυσικά δε μπορώ να ξέρω ποιο είναι το μέσο πακέτο αλλά μπορώ να κάνω μια εκτίμηση πως είναι γύρω στα 600-700 bytes, μιας που οι περισσότεροι κάνουν χρήση p2p. Με 20 pps μέσο όρο λοιπόν και 700 bytes μέσο πακέτο, έχουμε ένα bandwidth για κάθε χρήστη του DSLAM που αντιστοιχεί στα 14ΚΒ/sec. Δηλαδή αντί να πάρει τα 43KB/sec που μπορεί, παίρνει (ο μέσος χρήστης) 14KB/sec, δηλαδή η γραμμή είναι overbooked 3:1 περίπου.

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν παίρνουν όλοι οι χρήστες τα 14 αυτά KB. Εγώ με το ftp μου θα πάρω 1500*20 = 30KB/sec και θα είμαι σχετικά ικανοποιημένος, ο άλλος με τα p2p του θα πάρει τα 12-13KB/sec αλλά δε θα σκάει και πολύ γιατί είναι always on και κάποια στιγμή οι ταινίες και τα warez θα κατέβουν, και ο καημένος ο χρήστης που θα του αρκούσαν 5-6KB/sec για να κάνει voip και να παίξει online games θα πάρει ... (αυτολογοκρισία).

Επιπλέον επειδή το excessive bandwidth συνεχίζει να συσσωρεύεται στους buffers του bras μαζί με όλα αυτά παίρνεις και μερικά πολύ όμορφα ping times, 4-5-10 sec, αναλόγως (έχω δει και 60 sec) και φυσικά δε μπορείς να κάνεις ούτε στοιχειώδες σερφάρισμα αν ταυτόχρονα κατεβάζεις.

Αυτό σίγουρα δεν είναι η σωστή συμπεριφορά ενός conjected δικτύου και λίγο με ενδιαφέρει πως θα το διορθώσει ο ΟΤΕ. Αν οι routers του το επιτρέπουν ας κάνει shaping, διαφορετικά ας αυξήσει το bandwidth στα link των DSLAM με τους BRAS, ή ας αλλάξει όλο το σχεδιασμό και ας απολύσουν τον όποιο καραγκιόζη έχει σχεδιάσει αυτό το έκτρωμα.

Όσο για τους providers. Όσα χρόνια έχω DSL δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει σοβαρά προβλήματα από τους providers. Πάντα το πρόβλημά μου ήταν και είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Το να μην κατεβάζω με 40 αλλά με 30 ή με 20 δε με πειράζει ιδιαίτερα και το μόνο provider που θυμάμαι να είχε τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα για διάστημα 1-2 μηνών ήταν η vivodi. Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια είχα tellas, acn και forthnet ενώ λόγω της δουλειάς μου είχα πάντα πρόσβαση σε dsl γραμμές και των otenet, hol, sparknet, vivodi και ποτέ ο isp δεν ήταν το πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστο στο βαθμό που είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Και θα επαναλάβω πως τον ISP μπορείς να τον αλλάξεις, τον ΟΤΕ όχι.

Κλείνοντας να πω πως ίσως αρχίσω κι εγώ να πιστεύω πως υπάρχει δόλος στη μη διόρθωση του προβλήματος. Σκεφτείτε να άλλαζαν τρόπο δρομολόγησης και αντί στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα κάποιος να κατεβάζει με ftp με 30KB/sec να κατέβαζε με 14. Θα πλημύριζε ο ΟΤΕ με κλήσεις για βλάβες και θα αναγκαζόταν να δώσει παραπάνω bandwidth. Με την τωρινή κατάσταση βολεύεται, σου λέει με 30 κατεβάζεις, τι θες και μας τα σκοτίζεις.

mp

----------


## anon

> Φίλε anon, πραγματικά με έχεις μπερδέψει με αυτά που γράφεις. Μιλάς γενικά σωστά αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω ποια θέση υποστηρίζεις. Αν υποστηρίζεις πως το φαινόμενο που παρατηρούμε είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά ενός conjested δικτύου τότε κάνεις λάθος και θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω.


Η θέση που υποστηρίζω είναι ότι αντί να προσπαθούμε να βελτιώσουμε κάπως την 384, να προσπαθήσουμε με τα ίδια ή λιγότερα χρήματα να αλλάξουμε κλάσεις, απο 384/512/1024 σε 1024/2048/4096 τουλάχιστον και φυσικά να κάνει καλύτερο δίκτυο (αυτό με τις ανεξάρτητες συνδέσεις του κάθε DSLAM με έστειλε). Επίσης είναι congested το δίκτυο, δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που συμβαίνει, και όπως και εσύ είπες, η συγκεκριμένη μέθοδος έχει επιλεγεί για πολλούς λόγους (ευκολία, low performance, βολεύει μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό χρηστών που κάνουν μόνο σερφάρισμα ή αυτή είναι η κύρια δραστηριότητα λκλπ)




> Όσο για τους providers. Όσα χρόνια έχω DSL δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει σοβαρά προβλήματα από τους providers.


Ηδη υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με την Forthnet. Και δεν είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ, γιατί έχουν πρόβλημα και τα μισθωμένα της.




> Θα πλημύριζε ο ΟΤΕ με κλήσεις για βλάβες και θα αναγκαζόταν να δώσει παραπάνω bandwidth. Με την τωρινή κατάσταση βολεύεται, σου λέει με 30 κατεβάζεις, τι θες και μας τα σκοτίζεις.mp


Ακριβώς αυτό. Μπορεί να είναι καταστρατήγηση της σύμβασης που λέει για bw, δεν λέω το αντίθετο. Ομως όπως ξέρεις η φωνή και λοιπά udp θέλουν ειδική μεταχείρηση απο routers (προτεραιότητα) για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι θα παίζουν καλά. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ξέρω να γίνεται, αλλά είναι όλα χύμα (και απο τους παρόχους). Ενώ με αυτή την πολιτική, οι περισσότεροι χρήστες (είπαμε ότι είναι κοντά 160,000) δουλεύουν το σερφάρισμα γρήγορα και είναι ικανοποιημένοι. Ποιόν θα κοιτάξει ο ΟΤΕ; Τους πεντε, δέκα, ή έστω χίλιους ή τους υπόλοιπους που αν δεν μπορούν να σερφάρουν θα γίνει χαμός; 

Αρα στην τελική, τι είναι πιο ωφέλιμο; Για όλους μας; Αυτό είναι το ερώτημά μου. Και το εξήγησα και όσο πιο απλά μπορούσα απο τεχνικής σκοπιάς, όχι ότι δεν είναι λάθος, αλλά και οι εναλλακτικές που ακούγονται δεν θα προσφέρουν ωφέλη, και ίσως επιδεινώσουν το πρόβλημα. Η αντιπαράθεσή μου είναι σε πιό πεδίο πρέπει να γίνει ο αγώνας, και όχι για να πείσω το dkounal ότι πρέπει να πάψει και να μείνει με την κουτσή 384, ούτε για να κάνει την 384 να πάει κάπως καλύτερα (και αυτό είναι το θέμα, ότι και να γίνει απλά θα πηγαίνει κάπως καλύτερα τίποτα αλλο), αλλά να παίρνει με τα ίδια λεφτά τουλάχιστον χιλιάρα γραμμή ώστε να μην έχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## chatasos

> . Ομως όπως ξέρεις η φωνή και λοιπά udp θέλουν ειδική μεταχείρηση απο routers (προτεραιότητα) για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι θα παίζουν καλά. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ξέρω να γίνεται, αλλά είναι όλα χύμα (και απο τους παρόχους).


Αν κάποιος provider βάλει "qos" σε συγκεκριμένα πακέτα, όλα τα L2 hops του ΟΤΕ τι θα κάνουν με αυτό το qos? Λες να μπορέσουν να το ξεθάψουν?

----------


## anon

Ειπώθηκε και παλιότερα. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Τους παρόχους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να το κάνουν (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον).

----------


## dkounal

> Δηλαδή τι να κάνουμε;  να αρχίσουμε τις διαγραφές;
> 
> Ο καθέ ενας έχει δικαιώμα να πεί την γνώμη του.
> Το ιδιο και εσύ, το ίδιο και εγώ το ίδιο και ο anon το ίδιο και ό καθε χρήστης





> Μη χειρότερα... Δηλαδή τι έπρεπε ακριβώς να κάνουν οι moderators για να είναι "πολιτισμένο" το κλίμα κατά την άποψή σου; Να σβήνουν τα posts του anon;
> Με τον οποίο η μόνη σας διαφωνία είναι το ΓΙΑΤΙ υπάρχει περιορισμός των πακέτων;


scripta manent, verba volant 
Θα τα θυμηθούμε σε άλλο thread...

----------


## chatasos

> Ειπώθηκε και παλιότερα. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να το κάνει. Τους παρόχους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει να το κάνουν (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον).


Χμμμμμμ.....
Βασικά ρωτάω αν μπορούν να το κάνουν (με την έννοια ότι θα έχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα), όχι αν τους ενδιαφέρει να το κάνουν :Wink:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η συζήτη δεν διεξάγεται πλέον σε πολιτισμένο κλίμα και οι Moderators φέρουν ευθύνη για αυτή την κατάσταση.


Απο τους λίγους σε αυτό το thread που έχουν καταφύγει σε προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς είσαι εσύ! Εχεις δεχτεί μάλιστα και αντίστοιχη παρατήρηση απο εμένα για το θέμα! 

Πιο πάνω το επανελαβες και έκανα ότι δεν το είδα ! Περιορίσου σε επιχειρήματα σε παρακαλώ και άσε τίς προσωπικές επιθέσεις αν θέλεις να γίνεται πολιτισμένος διάλογος!

----------


## dkounal

Παρακαλώ να αλλάξετε το περιεχόμενο του μηνύματος 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30234
ώστε να περιέχει ότι το αρχικό μήνυμα 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1767

Παρακαλώ, εάν δεν συμφωνείτε με το περιεχόμενο του, να διαγραφεί το μήνυμα:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30234

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παρακαλώ να αλλάξετε το περιεχόμενο του μηνύματος 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30234
> ώστε να περιέχει ότι το αρχικό μήνυμα 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1767
> 
> Παρακαλώ, εάν δεν συμφωνείτε με το περιεχόμενο του, να διαγραφεί το μήνυμα:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30234
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Σου ξεκλείδωσα το thread κάνε ότι αλλαγές θέλεις μόνος σου!

----------


## Jojos170304

@anon: 

Το πρόβλημα είναι η ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ εσένα κ εμένα κ όλων μας από εκείνον που έχουμε πληρώσει για να έχουμε απλά DSL. (ISP ή/και ΟΤΕ).

Πέρα από τις τεχνικές αναλύσεις (είπαμε χρήσιμες αλλά νομίζω πλέον που όλοι έχουμε αντιληφθεί το πρόβλημα κ συγχαρητήρια στον πρώτο που άνοιξε το θέμα - νομίζω ο φαρμακοποιός από την Κρήτη?) δεν πρέπει να ξεφεύγουμε από το βασικό μας πρόβλημα. Το θεωρώ το λιγότερο ανήθικο & παραπλανητικό (έως κ εξαπάτηση) να μην με ενημερώνουν για τα χαρακτηριστικά μίας υπηρεσίας πριν την αγοράσω! Κ δεν εννοώ να μου δώσουν αναλυτική τεχνική περιγραφή αλλά να μου πουν απλούστατα ότι κοίτα φίλε πάρε 384kbps ή 384.000.000kbps (που λέει ο λόγος) αλλά εγώ θα σου περιορίζω τον αριθμό των πακέτων που παίρνεις ή στέλνεις αυτά τα kbps (δεδομένου ότι τα πακέτα έχουν τα όρια ανέφερε ο malakudi) άρα ΔΟΛΙΩΣ σου περιορίζω το bw. 

Αν δεν λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα τότε σε οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα κ να πας ο πΟΤΕ δυνητικά θα μπορεί να εφαρμόσει αντίστοιχο περιορισμό. Γιατί μετά από ένα χρόνο που θα έχουν πέσει οι τιμές κ όλοι ας υποθέσουμε ότι είμαστε σε 1024 ο πΟΤΕ φέρνει τον κόφτη εκεί στα 20. Τι θα έχει αλλάξει? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

Ας λύσουμε λοιπόν το πρόβλημα βλέποντας το δάσος κ όχι το δέντρο

----------


## dkounal

> Σου ξεκλείδωσα το thread κάνε ότι αλλαγές θέλεις μόνος σου!


Ευχαριστώ, τελείωσα.

@all
Το συγκεκριμένο thread τελειωσε για μένα και θα κόψω την παρακολούθηση.
Θα ενημερώσω για την επόμενη έκδοση του ADSL tester με τη χρήση flood server για αξιόπιστη μέτρηση, όταν είναι ετοιμη.
ΒΒ

----------


## Marauber

Να παραθέσω και τη δική μου άποψη στο θέμα:

Συμφωνώ με τους dkounal και malakudi.
Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο bandwidth. Αs υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε ένα dslam με contention ratio 1:20 και σαν δεδομένο ότι έχουμε heavy users. Αρκεί ένας-δυο χρήστες στους 20 να κατεβάζουν από http/ftp ώστε να έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα στα downloads από http/ftp.

Όλοι εμείς όμως που έχουμε πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα, ξέρουμε ότι *όποια στιμή* και να δοκιμάσουμε να κατεβάσουμε κάτι από http/ftp, θα έχουμε ελάχιστες ταχύτητες 20+ KB/s, Αυτό έρχεται σε αντίθεση με την προηγούμενη υπόθεση μας, γιατί θα έχουμε όλοι το ίδιο μέγεθος πακέτου άρα και το περιορισμένο bandwidth θα μοιραζόταν εξίσου σε όλους άρα οι ταχύτητες μας θα ήταν πολύ χαμηλότερες. Συμπέρασμα: Η υπόθεση μας για περιορισμένο bandwidth δεν ευσταθεί. Άλλωστε αυτό απέδειξαν μετρήσεις άλλων μελών με μεταβλητό μέγεθος πακέτων. Άρα κάτι τρέχει με τα πακέτα. 

Πιστεύω ότι ο πιο δίκαιος τρόπος αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να γίνει μοίρασμα bandwidth. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι μετά θα έχουμε όλοι μας 384/20=19.2Κbps όπως ειπώθηκε. H φιλοσοφία του ADSL βασίζεται στη στατιστική, που μας λέει ότι είναι αδύνατο να χρησιμοποιούνε όλοι οι χρήστες ενός DSLAM τη γραμμή τους *ταυτόχρονα*. Άλλωστε όπως αποδείχτηκε ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα bandwidth δεν υπάρχει. Έτσι αυτό που θα μας αναλογεί μετά θα είναι αρκετό για voip και online games. Δε γνωρίζω πως ο πΟΤΕ θα υλοποιήσει αυτό το μοίρασμα. Δε με ενδιαφέρει όμως ούτε και είμαι υποχρεωμένος να γνωρίζω. 
Όπως είπαν και αρκετοί πριν: *Ας κόψει το λαιμό του να το κάνει!!*

Επίσης δεν πιστεύω (ή δε θέλω να πιστέψω) ότι το πρόβλημα των πακέτων οφείλεται σε δόλο εκ μέρους του ΟΤΕ. Σίγουρα όμως τους βόλεψε καλά και δε δείχνουν ιδιαίτερο ζήλο στην επίλυση του. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως τι έχουν να να πουν σε αυτούς που προσπαθούν να παίξουν online games. Όλοι αυτοί που έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν ξέρουν τι φταίει(που πιστεύω ότι είναι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία), αν ενημερώνονταν για τη φύση τους προβλήματος και διαμαρτύρονταν και αυτοί, κάτι θα μπορούσε να γίνει. Η συλλογική προσπάθεια και διαμαρτυρία αν γίνει από ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό χρηστών ADSL σίγουρα θα ταρακουνήσει τον εφησυχασμένο πΟΤΕ και θα τον κάνει να ξυπνήσει από το λήθαργο και να βρει λύση στο πρόβλημα. Γιατί η λύση απαιτεί χρόνο και χρήμα που θα το διαθέσει μόνο αν διαπιστώσει πως αλλιώς η ζημία του θα είναι μεγαλύτερη.

----------


## malakudi

> Η θέση που υποστηρίζω είναι ότι αντί να προσπαθούμε να βελτιώσουμε κάπως την 384, να προσπαθήσουμε με τα ίδια ή λιγότερα χρήματα να αλλάξουμε κλάσεις, απο 384/512/1024 σε 1024/2048/4096 τουλάχιστον και φυσικά να κάνει καλύτερο δίκτυο (αυτό με τις ανεξάρτητες συνδέσεις του κάθε DSLAM με έστειλε). Επίσης είναι congested το δίκτυο, δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που συμβαίνει, και όπως και εσύ είπες, η συγκεκριμένη μέθοδος έχει επιλεγεί για πολλούς λόγους (ευκολία, low performance, βολεύει μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό χρηστών που κάνουν μόνο σερφάρισμα ή αυτή είναι η κύρια δραστηριότητα λκλπ)


Αυτό που ζητάς δηλαδή είναι να δώσει 4 φορές παραπάνω bandwidth ο ΟΤΕ χωρίς να πάρει παραπάνω λεφτά. Μα αν το κάνει αυτό όπως είμαστε τώρα, αν αυξήσει κατά 3 ή 4 φορές το διαθέσιμο bandwidth στα μπουκωμένα dslam, δε θα έχουμε πρόβλημα.

Είναι σαφές ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει ένα μοντέλο εκχώρησης bandwidth το οποίο δε δουλεύει και δυστυχώς δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να το αλλάξει, είτε με τον τρόπο που το προτείνεις εσύ είτε με οποιοδήποτε άλλο τρόπο.

mp

----------


## malakudi

> Να παραθέσω και τη δική μου άποψη στο θέμα:
> 
> Συμφωνώ με τους dkounal και malakudi.
> Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο bandwidth.


Αν συμφωνείς μαζί μου και λες ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο bandwidth τότε δεν έχεις καταλάβει το πρόβλημα και την ερμηνεία του. Σε καλώ να ξαναδιαβάσεις την τεχνική ανάλυση που έχω κάνει για το πρόβλημα. Είναι ξεκάθαρο πρόβλημα διαχείρησης του conjestion, και conjestion δημιουργείται από έλλειψη bandwidth.

Επί της ουσίας τώρα, έχω να προτείνω το εξής: Θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια οργανωμένη προσπάθεια σε επίπεδο dslam για να καταδείξουμε το πρόβλημα στο μέγεθός του. Τι εννοώ ... Από τη στιγμή που ο ΟΤΕ βολεύεται από την κατάσταση ότι με ftp κατεβάζεις παραπάνω απ' ότι θα έπρεπε αν γινόταν δίκαια η "μοιρασιά" του bandwidth και θεωρεί μία ταχύτητα των 30KB/sec φυσιολογική, να γίνει συννενόηση όσο περισσότερων χρηστών του ίδιου dslam και να ξεκινήσουν όλοι να κατεβάζουν μόνο από ftp ταυτόχρονα, 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, για μερικές μέρες. Το καλύτερο είναι ένα download από τον κοντινότερο ftp του isp τους. Αυτό θα μεγιστοποιήσει το packet size και θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα ακόμα και τα ftp να κατεβάζουν με 15 ή και ακόμα παρακάτω. Αφού το πετύχουμε αυτό ακολουθούν μαζικές αναφορές βλαβών στο 121. Εκ των πραγμάτων θα αναγκαστούν να δουν το γελοίο του πράγματος και να κάνουν κάτι. Αν δε αυτό μπορούσε να γίνει οργανωμένα και ταυτόχρονα σε πολλά dslam σε όλη τη χώρα θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερο. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας πάνω στην πρότασή μου.

mp

ΥΓ: Για την περίπτωση που η πρότασή μου θεωρηθεί σαν "dos attack" στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και κινηθεί το νομικό τμήμα της υπηρεσίας εναντίον μου, έχω να τους πω από πριν πως θα χαρώ πολύ να τους συναντήσω στο δικαστήριο ...

----------


## kostas_pav

Αγαπητέ κ. xxxxxx,

Καταρχήν θα θέλαμε να σας ευχαριστήσουμε για την εμπιστοσύνη που δείχνετε στην εταιρεία μας και τις υπηρεσίες της. Λαμβάνουμε πολύ σοβαρά τις παρατηρήσεις σας και σας διαβεβαιώνουμε πως η εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών μας είναι η πρώτη μας προτεραιότητα.

Τέλος, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η FORTHnet θα ξεκινήσει την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου της ADSL μέσα στο 2006.


Πάντα στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. 


Tμήμα Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης Υπηρεσιών Internet

FORTHnet A.E.Τηλέφωνο Επικοινωνίας : 801 100 9000 & 211 100 9000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!! :Thumb Dup:  
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΩ! :Very Happy:

----------


## morpheus

Δύο παρατηρήσεις:
1) πρόβλημα bandwidth δεν υπάρχει τώρα που δεν λειτουργουν τα P2P. Αν μπορουσαν να δουλεψουν σωστα θα φορτιζοταν τα DSLAM με αρκετό παραπάνω ΣΥΝΕΧΕΣ BW. Δεν ξέρουμε τι θα γινόταν τότε

2)Σε κάθε περίπτωση ο ΟΤΕ πρεπει να βελτιωσει την υποδομή του. Τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνει δεν το ξερω προσωπικα (ρύθμιση routers, αύξηση BW;; :Wink:  αλλά δεν ειναι και δουλειά μου να το ξερω. Τωρα αν μετά την όποια αναβάθμιση-επιδιόρθωση έχουμε μια γραμμή 384 που παιζει στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα χωρίς πρόβλημα στα πακέτα, είτε μια γραμμή 2048 που παίζει στο 10% λίγη σημασία έχει, είναι θέμα ονομασίας και μόνο

----------


## Slay

Βρισκω σαν ιδεα το FTP attack εξυπνη , αλλα δυστηχως πολυ δυσκολα υλοποιησημη, βρεθηκαμε σημερα και με τον iang για να του υπογραψουμε για την διαμαρτυρια στον ΟΤΕ της Πατρας, και οπως ειδα ελαχιστοι ειχαν υπογραψει, για την ακριβεια μονο 32 ατομα μεχρι στιγμης, συμπεραινω λοιπον πως ελαχιστοι χρηστες (απο τις μερικες χιλιαδες που εχει η πατρα) ξερουν καν οτι εχουν προβλημα και τι ειδους, και το ποιο απογητευτικο ειναι οτι ελαχιστοι απο αυτους μπαινουν σε αυτο το φορουμ, ετσι δεν λεει τιποτα αν 50-60 ατομα κανουμε μονο ftp γιατι θα υπαρχουν εκατονταδες αλλοι που δεν θα το κανουν.
Παντως αν κανονιστει εγω ειμαι μεσα, δεν εχω και τιποτα να χασω.

----------


## iang

Οσον αφορα το ftp attack φυσικα ειμαι και εγω μεσα. Αν υποτεθει οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα απο υπογραφες, καταγγελιες και τα σχετικα, θα καταλαβει αν γκρεμιστει το δικτυο του.

Αποριες ( λεμε τωρα ... ) :
Απο που προκυπτει οτι ελεγχος DSL γινεται με ftp download και οχι με καποια αλλη εφαρμογη, on line gaming επι παραδειγματι που το διαφημιζουν κιολας ? Σε ποιο σημειο της συμβασης ή σε ποια τεχνικη περιγραφη το λεει ?

Ακομα και αν δεν υπαρχει εγγυηση, ποια εναι τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα της υπηρεσιας που προσφερει ? ( Φαντασου, να αγοραζαμε αυτοκινητο με την λογικη της DSL του ΟΤΕ ! Ασε καλυτερα, με τα ποδια ! )

Αφου δεν υπαρχει εγγυηση πως διαφοροποιουνται οι κλασεις 384/512/1024 ? ( Ενω θα επρεπε να λεει : εδω η καλη η DSL, παρε κοσμε ! και οτι σου κατσει, κατι σαν τζοκερ ! )

Επισης θα ηθελα να ξερω σε ποιο σημειο της συμβασης λεει οτι συγκεκριμενες εφαρμογες δεν υποστηριζοντα ( βλεπε VoIP ). Κατα την γνωμη μου αν καποιος δικηγορος ασχοληθει με το θεμα, τους το πηρε το μαγαζι!

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχουμε φτάσει στη σελίδα 121 και ακόμη δεν εχουμε βγάλει άκρη με το 121.

Λοιπόν, όποιος σκοπεύει να φέρει τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ να δει το πρόβλημα από κοντα, ας με ειδοποιήσει πριν να κανονίσουμε να βάλω ένα modemάκι 33600 να κάνει flood με 3kbyte/s για καμιά 2 ώρες.

Δεν θα περνάει ούτε bit...  :Wink: 

Δουλεύει ακόμη και για τα χοντρά πακέτα (http, ftp κλπ)

Δοκιμασμένο και εγγυημένο (όχι σαν τις dsl)

----------


## konkar

Παιδια σαν νεος στο Φορουμ και Λογω Επαγγελματος (δικηγορος γαρ) μη γνωριζοντας σχεδον τιποτα απο Τεχνικες Λεπτομερειες περι Dsl Και οσων δεδομενων εχετε αναφερει ξανα και ξανα (αν και εχω κατανοησει χονδρικα το προβλημα με τα πακετα των Dslam του Οτε), αναρωτιεμαι για Το εξης και αν καποιος το γνωριζει ας μου πει τη γνωμη του.

Κατ' Αρχην Χρησιμοποιω Το Voipbuster Για Τηλεφωνια Και Συμβαινει Το Εξης Περιεργο. Στο Γραφειο Μου (κεντρο Αθηνας - Ομονοια) Και Σε Αλλη Περιοχη Της Ελλαδος (αιγιο - Αχαϊα) Δουλευει Απο Αρκετα Εως Πολυ Καλα Με Την Συνδεση (tellas 384 Ιντερνετ - Προσβαση Οτε) που Εχω. 
Στο Σπιτι Μου Ομως (αθηνα - Κυψελη) Δεν Δουλευει Ποτε Και Με Τιποτα. 
Σιγουρα Το Προβλημα Εντοπιζεται Σε Οσα Εχουν Εκτενως Αναφερθει Εδω Και Ειναι Αποδεδειγμενα Υπαρκτο Αλλα Σκεφτομαι Πως Προσβαση Dsl παρεχουν πλεον Και Καποιες Αλλες Εταιρειες Εκτος Του Οτε.
Μηπως Τελικα Πρπει Να Γειωσουμε Τον Οτε Και Να Στραφουμε Σε Τετοιες Λυσεις Αν Ειναι Εφικτο Και Αν Τουλαχιστον Ξερουμε Τεκμηριωμενα Οτι Θα Λυθει Το Προβλημα Με Τις Voip Εφαρμογες Που Τουλαχιστον Εμενα Ενδιαφερουν Περισσοτερο?

Εαν Δε Δεν Υπαρχει Τετοια Ελπιδα Η΄ Δυνατοτητα, Τοτε Παιδια Θελω Να Πω Πως Ειμαι Διατεθειμενος Να Συνδραμω αφιλοκερδως Στην Προσπαθεια Αντιδρασης Κατα Των Πρακτικων Του Οτε, Συντασσοντας Και Ασκωντας Απο Κοινου Με Οποιον απο εσας Επιθυμει Αγωγη Εναντιον Του, Αρκει Να Με Εφοδιασετε Και Ενημερωσετε (οσο Ειναι Δυνατο) Με Αρκετα Στοιχεια, Ικανα Και Απαραιτητα Για Την Καταδειξη Του Εν Λογω Προβληματος Ενωπιον Καποιου Πιθανου Δικαστηριου.

Υ.γ. Ανεξαρτητα Με Τα Παραπανω Θα Ηθελα Τη Γνωμη Σας Για Το Τι Πιστευετε Θα Συμβει Αν Αναφερω Το Προβλημα Τηλεφωνικα Στις Βλαβες Του Οτε? 
Υπαρχει Περιπτωση Να ασχοληθει Κανεις Σοβαρα Η΄ Θα Με Γειωσουν Οπως Και Αλλους Πολλους Με Τις Γελοιες Δικαιολογιες Τους?

----------


## Terrorist

> @anon: 
> Πέρα από τις τεχνικές αναλύσεις (είπαμε χρήσιμες αλλά νομίζω πλέον που όλοι έχουμε αντιληφθεί το πρόβλημα κ συγχαρητήρια στον πρώτο που άνοιξε το θέμα - νομίζω ο φαρμακοποιός από την Κρήτη?) δεν πρέπει να ξεφεύγουμε από το βασικό μας πρόβλημα.


Για την ιστορία το πρόβλημα του περιορισμού πακέτων είχε αναφερθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό από τους χρήστες του καταραμένου DSLAM Κωσταντινουπόλεος (ήμουν και εγώ ένας ευτυχισμένος χρήστης του  :Thumb Dup:  )  απλά ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν καταλάβαινε γιατί μιλούσαμε, ούτε και εμείς είχαμε καταλάβει αρχικά τι ακριβώς παιζότανε.

Επίσης πρέπει να τονιστεί άλλη μία φόρα ότι η αναβάθμιση σε μεγαλύτερη κλάση δεν είναι λύση στο πρόβλημα αλλά καθαρά κοροιδία.

Πάντως εάν δεν γίνει κάποια μαζική διαμαρτυρία δεν βλέπω φως στην υπόθεση.

----------


## anon

> Επί της ουσίας τώρα, έχω να προτείνω το εξής: Θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μια οργανωμένη προσπάθεια σε επίπεδο dslam για να καταδείξουμε το πρόβλημα στο μέγεθός του. Τι εννοώ ... Από τη στιγμή που ο ΟΤΕ βολεύεται από την κατάσταση ότι με ftp κατεβάζεις παραπάνω απ' ότι θα έπρεπε αν γινόταν δίκαια η "μοιρασιά" του bandwidth και θεωρεί μία ταχύτητα των 30KB/sec φυσιολογική, να γίνει συννενόηση όσο περισσότερων χρηστών του ίδιου dslam και να ξεκινήσουν όλοι να κατεβάζουν μόνο από ftp ταυτόχρονα, 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, για μερικές μέρες. Το καλύτερο είναι ένα download από τον κοντινότερο ftp του isp τους. Αυτό θα μεγιστοποιήσει το packet size και θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα ακόμα και τα ftp να κατεβάζουν με 15 ή και ακόμα παρακάτω. Αφού το πετύχουμε αυτό ακολουθούν μαζικές αναφορές βλαβών στο 121. Εκ των πραγμάτων θα αναγκαστούν να δουν το γελοίο του πράγματος και να κάνουν κάτι. Αν δε αυτό μπορούσε να γίνει οργανωμένα και ταυτόχρονα σε πολλά dslam σε όλη τη χώρα θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερο. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας πάνω στην πρότασή μου.


 :Respekt: Αυτή είναι μια πρόταση που μπορεί να αποδείξει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ και να είναι βάσιμες οι καταγγελίες. Και δεν νομίζω ότι εαν 50 χρήστες ενός DSLAM κατεβάζουν με ftp μπορεί να θεωρηθεί DOS Attack! Εγώ είμαι μεσα.

Οσο για την άυξηση χωρητικότητας, είναι στα πλαίσια όπως έγινε η διαμαρτυρία για τις τιμές. Ηδη έχει βγεί μια μελέτη στην Φινλανδία που αποδεικνύει ότι έχουμε τις μεγαλύτερες τιμές για ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις (σε περίπτωση που δεν πιστεύουν τις δικές μας αναφορές). Οποτε αντι να μειώσουν εξαιρετικα τις τιμές, ας τις διατηρήσουν ίδιες (και το overbooking) και να μας αλλάξουν ταχύτητες.

----------


## malakudi

> Λοιπόν, όποιος σκοπεύει να φέρει τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ να δει το πρόβλημα από κοντα, ας με ειδοποιήσει πριν να κανονίσουμε να βάλω ένα modemάκι 33600 να κάνει flood με 3kbyte/s για καμιά 2 ώρες.
> 
> Δεν θα περνάει ούτε bit...


Δυστυχώς όταν έρχεται ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ φέρνει μαζί του ένα φορητό και ένα jetski και έτσι δε μπορείς να ξέρεις από πριν το ip σου για να κάνεις ένα flood ping και να μη μπορεί να κατεβάσει ούτε με 3KB/sec.

mp

----------


## dpetka2001

μέσω της σύνδεσής σου δε θα κάνει τη δοκιμή...εννοώ θα βάλει το jetski και θα το χρησιμοποιήσει με το λογαριασμό του ISP που έχεις...σε αυτή την περίπτωση με κάποια υπηρεσία όπως dyndns δεν μπορείς να λύσεις το πρόβλημα του IP?? όπως γίνεται και σε p2p εφαρμογές όπου επειδή έχεις δυναμική IP βάζεις τα στοιχεία του account της υπηρεσίας που έχεις...

----------


## malakudi

> Μηπως Τελικα Πρπει Να Γειωσουμε Τον Οτε Και Να Στραφουμε Σε Τετοιες Λυσεις Αν Ειναι Εφικτο Και Αν Τουλαχιστον Ξερουμε Τεκμηριωμενα Οτι Θα Λυθει Το Προβλημα Με Τις Voip Εφαρμογες Που Τουλαχιστον Εμενα Ενδιαφερουν Περισσοτερο?
> 
> Εαν Δε Δεν Υπαρχει Τετοια Ελπιδα Η΄ Δυνατοτητα, Τοτε Παιδια Θελω Να Πω Πως Ειμαι Διατεθειμενος Να Συνδραμω αφιλοκερδως Στην Προσπαθεια Αντιδρασης Κατα Των Πρακτικων Του Οτε, Συντασσοντας Και Ασκωντας Απο Κοινου Με Οποιον απο εσας Επιθυμει Αγωγη Εναντιον Του, Αρκει Να Με Εφοδιασετε Και Ενημερωσετε (οσο Ειναι Δυνατο) Με Αρκετα Στοιχεια, Ικανα Και Απαραιτητα Για Την Καταδειξη Του Εν Λογω Προβληματος Ενωπιον Καποιου Πιθανου Δικαστηριου.
> 
> Υ.γ. Ανεξαρτητα Με Τα Παραπανω Θα Ηθελα Τη Γνωμη Σας Για Το Τι Πιστευετε Θα Συμβει Αν Αναφερω Το Προβλημα Τηλεφωνικα Στις Βλαβες Του Οτε? 
> Υπαρχει Περιπτωση Να ασχοληθει Κανεις Σοβαρα Η΄ Θα Με Γειωσουν Οπως Και Αλλους Πολλους Με Τις Γελοιες Δικαιολογιες Τους?


Φίλε konkar καλημέρα,

το post σου με ζάλισε λίγο με το capitalisation του πρώτου γράμματος κάθε λέξης (νομίζω στα γερμανικά βάζουν κεφαλαίο το πρώτο γράμμα κάθε ουσιαστικού). Επί της ουσίας τώρα, δυστυχώς δε νομίζω να καταφέρεις τίποτα με μία απλή αναφορά στις βλάβες του ΟΤΕ. Αν γκρινιάξεις πολύ ίσως σου αλλάξουν κανάλι και για λίγο καιρό να βελτιωθείς αλλά αυτό είναι ημίμετρο. Αν στην περιοχή σου μπορείς να πάρεις DSL από εναλλακτικό φορέα (vivodi, telepassport κτλ) κάντο, είναι ο μόνος τρόπος αντίδρασης. Από όσο ξέρω αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα σε αυτούς τους φορείς δεν υπάρχει (μπορώ να μιλήσω με βεβαιότητα μόνο για τη vivodi στην Πάτρα).

Θα μπορούσαμε να συζητήσουμε για το κατά πόσο στοιχειωθετούνται δεδομένα που να μπορούν να στηρίξουν μία αγωγή κατά του ΟΤΕ, σε ποια βάση θα τεθεί η αγωγή και σε τι θα αποσκοπεί αυτή (διαφυγόντα κέρδη, αποζημίωση λόγω εξαπάτησης κτλ).
Καλό είναι για κάτι τέτοιο να ανοίξουμε ένα άλλο thread.

mp

----------


## malakudi

> μέσω της σύνδεσής σου δε θα κάνει τη δοκιμή...εννοώ θα βάλει το jetski και θα το χρησιμοποιήσει με το λογαριασμό του ISP που έχεις...σε αυτή την περίπτωση με κάποια υπηρεσία όπως dyndns δεν μπορείς να λύσεις το πρόβλημα του IP?? όπως γίνεται και σε p2p εφαρμογές όπου επειδή έχεις δυναμική IP βάζεις τα στοιχεία του account της υπηρεσίας που έχεις...


Όχι, συνδέονται πάντα στην otenet.

mp

----------


## dpetka2001

και στην Οτενετ να συνδεθούν πάλι δε γίνεται?? απλά θα έχεις έναν client που θα στέλνει το ip σου στην dyndns και από εκεί μετά θα ανανεώνεται το account που έχεις σύμφωνα με την εκάστοτε ip...κάνω λάθος?? δεν πρέπει να παίζει ρόλο ο ISP τελικά...

----------


## BlindG

Και εγώ είμαι μέσα. Όμως αυτό πρέπει να γίνει σε επίπεδο DSLAM. Δηλαδή δεν αρκεί να μαζευτούμε συνολικά 1000 χρήστες. Πρέπει να είμαστε συγκεντρωμένοι στα DSLAM μας.

Πως μπορούμε να προωθήσουμε μια τέτοια κίνηση σε τοπικό επίπεδο?

----------


## morpheus

> και στην Οτενετ να συνδεθούν πάλι δε γίνεται?? απλά θα έχεις έναν client που θα στέλνει το ip σου στην dyndns και από εκεί μετά θα ανανεώνεται το account που έχεις σύμφωνα με την εκάστοτε ip...κάνω λάθος?? δεν πρέπει να παίζει ρόλο ο ISP τελικά...


Μα προφανώς θα έχει αποσυνδέσει όλα τα δικα σου PC. Για την ακρίβεια θα βγάλει τη γραμμή απο το router σου, θα την βαλει στο speedtouck, και στο speedtouch θα συνδέσει το laptop του. ΔΕΝ μπορείς να ξέρεις την IP του έτσι  :Sad:

----------


## kostas_pav

Η κατάσταση είναι πια τόσο ελεϊνή που δεν πάει άλλο... Αυτό το post δεν γίνετε από τη σύνδεση μου!
-----


Ανανέωσε η Forthnet το μήνυμα της σχετικά το πρόβλημα των πακέτων:


*Προβλήματα σε εφαρμογές VoIP & Multicast

*Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σε ορισμένους χρήστες ADSL παρουσιάζονται καθυστερήσεις και ιδιαίτερα υψηλοί χρόνοι απόκρισης , τα αποτελέσματα των οποίων γίνονται ιδιαιτέρως αισθητά σε εφαρμογές που λειτουργούν με χρήση πρωτοκόλλων VoIP & Multicast.  Τα συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα φαίνεται  πως  παρουσιάζονται ανεξαρτήτως  παροχέα υπηρεσιών Internet. Η FORTHnet έχει μελετήσει από την πλευρά της το πρόβλημα και στα πλαίσια της συνεργασίας της με τον ΟΤΕ του έχει κοινοποιήσει όλες τις σχετικές πληροφορίες. Ο ΟΤΕ μελετά το πρόβλημα και περιμένουμε σχετική ενημέρωση. Τέλος τα στοιχεία που έχει η FORTHnet σχετικά με το πρόβλημα έχουν κοινοποιηθεί και στην ΕΕΤΤ.



----

Κάτι είναι και αυτό... :Whistling:

----------


## didisies

Εγω λεω να οργανωσουμε 2 flash mobs ,ενα στην Αθηνα και ενα στην Θεσ/νικη στα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ!!!
Και να διαδηλωσουμε εναντια στο τεχνολογικο υποβιβασμο των επικοινωνιων μας απο τον "εθνικο φορεα" καθυστερημενων πακετων (στην καλυτερη περιπτωση)

*ΔΕΝ ΑΣΤΕΙΕΥΟΜΑΙ!*

----------


## Acinonyx

> Όχι, συνδέονται πάντα στην otenet.
> 
> mp


Όλα τα έχουν σκεφτεί οι άτιμοι!  :Evil: 

Κοίτα, μπορείς να ζητήσεις από τον τεχνικό να σου δώσει την IP του και να δοκιμάσουμε και στο laptopάκι του τι θα κάνει.

Το θέμα DoS απο 33600 modem είναι εξίσου σημαντικό.

Btw, δεν ξέρω αν έχει συνηδειτοποιήσει κανείς ότι *με το upload μίας 384/128 μπορείς να βγάλεις εντελώς off 17 άλλες 384/128.*

----------


## morpheus

Μέσα για flash mob!!!
Αλλά πρέπει: 
1) Να είμαστε αρκετοι
2) Να το κάνουμε σε κάποιο καίριο σημείο (στο σημείο εξυπηρέτησης πελατών η κάτι τέτοιο πχ) ώστε να γίνει αντιληπτο one way or another.
3) Να οργανωθεί εν μέρει υπογείως ώστε να μην έχουν ειδοποιήσει τους ασφαλίτες

----------


## MNP-10

Στα πλαισια του flash mob προτεινω να διοργανωσουμε "open source day" με download linux distributions... Βεβαια αμα θελει κανεις να κατεβασει και τιποτα αλλο, δεν εγινε τιποτα  :Laughing:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Όλα τα έχουν σκεφτεί οι άτιμοι! 
> 
> Κοίτα, μπορείς να ζητήσεις από τον τεχνικό να σου δώσει την IP του και να δοκιμάσουμε και στο laptopάκι του τι θα κάνει.
> 
> Το θέμα DoS απο 33600 modem είναι εξίσου σημαντικό.
> 
> Btw, δεν ξέρω αν έχει συνηδειτοποιήσει κανείς ότι *με το upload μίας 384/128 μπορείς να βγάλεις εντελώς off 17 άλλες 384/128.*


.

Ε; Το κάνεις λίγο πιο λιανά;

----------


## stavpal

παιδιά, τις τελευταίες 1-2 βδομάδες (κυρίως την τελευταία εβδομάδα) η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει σε τραγικό σημείο: 12-18pps όλη την ημέρα, εκτός το πρωί (μέχρι τις 8:30 το πρωί είναι ok). Δεν μπορώ να σερφάρω ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. 4 φορές έκανα download ένα αρχείο από site (κανονικό) και τις 3 φορές κατέβηκε corrupted!
Έλεος πια....

----------


## Terrorist

> Εγω λεω να οργανωσουμε 2 flash mobs ,ενα στην Αθηνα και ενα στην Θεσ/νικη στα κεντρικα του ΟΤΕ!!!
> Και να διαδηλωσουμε εναντια στο τεχνολογικο υποβιβασμο των επικοινωνιων μας απο τον "εθνικο φορεα" καθυστερημενων πακετων (στην καλυτερη περιπτωση)
> 
> *ΔΕΝ ΑΣΤΕΙΕΥΟΜΑΙ!*


Lol αυτό θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον  :Razz: 

Όσοι έχουμε κάνει παράπονα στον ΟΤΕ , μιλήσαμε με τον τάδε τεχνικό υπεύθυνο για το DSLAM μας και μας είπε τις γνωστές ιστορίες. Έχει μιλήσει κανείς με ανώτερο "υπεύθυνο" για το ADSL δύκτιο του ΟΤΕ ?  Έχει ιδέα κανείς που βρίσκονται οι "υπεύθυνοι" στην Αθήνα ?

----------


## didisies

> Μέσα για flash mob!!!
> Αλλά πρέπει: 
> 1) Να είμαστε αρκετοι
> 2) Να το κάνουμε σε κάποιο καίριο σημείο (στο σημείο εξυπηρέτησης πελατών η κάτι τέτοιο πχ) ώστε να γίνει αντιληπτο one way or another.
> 3) Να οργανωθεί εν μέρει υπογείως ώστε να μην έχουν ειδοποιήσει τους ασφαλίτες


1) 70.000+ επισκέψεις στο thread! 
2) Θα εχουμε πανω και χαρτακια που θα εκτυπωσουμε σπιτι και θα το βγαλουμε φωτοτυπιες (το ιδιο)
Θα γινει στα γραφεια του ΑΡΥΣ στην Αθηνα και στην Ερμού στην Θεσσαλονικη
3) Δεν ειναι παρανομο εκτος και αν γινει κανενα πραξικοπημα μεχρι τοτε..


*Εγω λεω να γινει σε μια σημαδιακη ημερομηνια οπως 25 Μαρτιου!!!
Ωρα : 2:00 (αμεση καλυψη απο τα δελτια)
Ολοι που θα συμμετεχουμε να βαλουμε πληροφοριες στην υπογραφη μας!!!*

----------


## Hwoarang

Μέσα και γω. Θα ανέβω απο Πάτρα αν χρεαστεί   :Evil:

----------


## didisies

> Μέσα και γω. Θα ανέβω απο Πάτρα αν χρεαστεί


Δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανεβεις!
Και στην Πατρα εχει ο ΟΤΕ κεντρικα γραφεία!!!

----------


## chatasos

> Lol αυτό θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον 
> 
> Όσοι έχουμε κάνει παράπονα στον ΟΤΕ , μιλήσαμε με τον τάδε τεχνικό υπεύθυνο για το DSLAM μας και μας είπε τις γνωστές ιστορίες. *Έχει μιλήσει κανείς με ανώτερο "υπεύθυνο" για το ADSL δύκτιο του ΟΤΕ ?*  Έχει ιδέα κανείς που βρίσκονται οι "υπεύθυνοι" στην Αθήνα ?


Ποια νομίζεις ότι θα είναι η απάντησή του?

----------


## globalnoise

Official Greek Flashmober εδώ  :Cool: 

Πείτε μου άμα θέλετε να έρθω σε επικοινωνία με τα παιδιά στο www.flashmob.gr

Leeet's do it!

----------


## spirosta

Καλή λύση δείχνει μια διαμαρτυρία γιατί θα δωθεί και η απαραίτητη δημοσιότητα. Άσε που μπορούμε όλοι φαντάζομαι να φέρουμε και άλλο κόσμο και να γίνουμε μπούγιο.

----------


## MNP-10

Μια καλη λυση ειναι για οσους δουλευουν με πακετα ή προγραμματα οπου ο ISP κανει μεταπωληση της adsl γραμμης, να floodαρουμε τους ISP συντονισμενα με το προβλημα. Αποστολη email την ιδια μερα.. μπας και ξυπνησουν..

----------


## nmavro73

> 1) 70.000+ επισκέψεις στο thread! 
> 2) Θα εχουμε πανω και χαρτακια που θα εκτυπωσουμε σπιτι και θα το βγαλουμε φωτοτυπιες (το ιδιο)
> Θα γινει στα γραφεια του ΑΡΥΣ στην Αθηνα και στην Ερμού στην Θεσσαλονικη
> 3) Δεν ειναι παρανομο εκτος και αν γινει κανενα πραξικοπημα μεχρι τοτε..
> 
> 
> *Εγω λεω να γινει σε μια σημαδιακη ημερομηνια οπως 25 Μαρτιου!!!
> Ωρα : 2:00 (αμεση καλυψη απο τα δελτια)
> Ολοι που θα συμμετεχουμε να βαλουμε πληροφοριες στην υπογραφη μας!!!*


Πειτε μου τι να κάνω. Προτείνω να δημοσιευτούν ακριβείς οδηγίες για το ΠΩΣ γίνεται η δουλεια αυτή με το flood για να το κάνουμε και εμείς που δεν έχουμε τόσο τεχνικές γνωσεις.
Διαλέξτε και μία ώρα που δεν είμαστε στις δουλειες μας.Αντε επίθεση :Thumb Dup:

----------


## Zanini

Κι εγω μεσα..Περιμενω σημα

----------


## pinkisntwell

30 δευτερόλεπτα ping...

Τα λόγια περιττεύουν.

----------


## gatos_fc

παίδες, όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός,
και σου πει να μια χαρά κατεβάζω, του λες "μισό, για πες μου την ip σου να σου δείξω κάτι"

Και μπαίνεις από το pcaki σου με το 56ρι και του πετάς τα μάτια έξω....

----------


## sdikr

Εχέτε ξεφύγει πολύ offtopic

----------


## nodas

> Εχέτε ξεφύγει πολύ offtopic


flash-mob σε σενα κανουν :HaHa:  :HaHa:

----------


## KwstasV

Παιδιά σήμερα από το πρωί βλέπω τα πακέτα να φτάνουν έως 50+ και το VoIP να πετάει με κλήσεις οπουδήποτε. Είμαι Βόλο και έχω σύνδεση 384(HOL 6+6) και δε μου είχε ξανασυμβεί αυτό. 
Και ταχύτητες ανεβασμένες βλέπω.

Λέτε να είμαι άρρωστος;;;;

----------


## iang

Απο χθες βραδυ κατι εχει αλλαξει ( Πατρα - Σκαγιοπουλειο, 384 kbps σε γραμμη 512 ).

Ενω ενα PC τρεχει Azureus με ~ 100 up, ~ 150 down βλεπω απο αλλο PC κανοντας ping max pps 100 - 200, εκει που δεν εβλεπα πανω απο 40 σε αδεια γραμμη.

Φτου, φτου παντα τετοια.

Προφανως ειναι καποια αλλαγη σε εξελιξη. Εκεινο το οποιο δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι μας το κρατανε κρυφο, ΟΤΕ και ISPs.

----------


## Slay

Πατρα - Σκαγιοπουλειο, 384 kbps η κατασταση παραμενει ως ειχε

----------


## Xguru

Δεν παλεύεται άλλο η κατάσταση, κι εμένα το πρωί δεχόταν πολλά πακέτα και το μεσημέρι έπεσα στα 30 πάλι... Εναλλακτικος παροχέας δεν υπάρχει στην περιοχή μου, πήρα τηλέφωνο στη forthnet μου είπαν ότι αναβάθμιση δεν συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα και λύση του προβλήματος, έτσι μου ρχεται να βάλω απλή pstn 56k αλλά πάλι στον οτε θα τα ακουμπάω, παλιοκατάσταση...

----------


## Manara

> Έχετε δοκιμάσει να δείτε πως συμπεριφέρεται μέσω VPN;
> 
> Αν υπάρχει QoS λογικά αν χρησιμποιείται VPN δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει packet shaping... μπορεί κάποιος που να έχει στημένο VPN να το δοκιμάσει;


Νεκτάριε, έστω και καθυστεριμένα, το ίδιο πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται και όταν χρησιμοποιείς VPN. Έχω στήσει ένα VoIP over VPN δίκτυο σε 8 σημεία σε όλη την Ελλάδα (ADSL συνδέσεις) με κέντρο (SIP Server) στην Αθήνα (σύνδεση ΕΔΕΤ) και προσπαθούσα να κάνω tests από το σπίτι μου (Ζωγράφου). Ότι και αν δοκίμασα, ρυθμίσεις, αλλαγή ISP κλπ η φωνή ήταν αδύνατο να περάσει (max 25pps) ενώ το υπόλοιπο ιδεατό ιδιωτικό μου δίκτυο (για καλή μου τύχη!!!) έπαιζε μια χαρά.
Εμένα με ακούγαν τέλεια, ενώ εγώ δεν άκουγα τίποτα. Η αστάθεια του δικτύου στην περιοχή (από μετρήσεις που έκανα) είναι τραγική. Κανενός είδους QoS (εάν ξέρουμε και καταλαβένουμε την έννοια του QoS) δεν χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. 
Το δίκτυο είναι στο έλεος του άπειρου download των p2p και όσο bw και να δώσει ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα βελτιωθεί (εκτός βέβαια της παράλογης περιπτώσεως 1:1).

Αυτά τα ολίγα :Thinking:

----------


## Terrorist

> Νεκτάριε, έστω και καθυστεριμένα, το ίδιο πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται και όταν χρησιμοποιείς VPN. Έχω στήσει ένα VoIP over VPN δίκτυο σε 8 σημεία σε όλη την Ελλάδα (ADSL συνδέσεις) με κέντρο (SIP Server) στην Αθήνα (σύνδεση ΕΔΕΤ) και προσπαθούσα να κάνω tests από το σπίτι μου (Ζωγράφου). Ότι και αν δοκίμασα, ρυθμίσεις, αλλαγή ISP κλπ η φωνή ήταν αδύνατο να περάσει (max 25pps) ενώ το υπόλοιπο ιδεατό ιδιωτικό μου δίκτυο (για καλή μου τύχη!!!) έπαιζε μια χαρά.
> Εμένα με ακούγαν τέλεια, ενώ εγώ δεν άκουγα τίποτα. Η αστάθεια του δικτύου στην περιοχή (από μετρήσεις που έκανα) είναι τραγική. Κανενός είδους QoS (εάν ξέρουμε και καταλαβένουμε την έννοια του QoS) δεν χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα. 
> Το δίκτυο είναι στο έλεος του άπειρου download των p2p και όσο bw και να δώσει ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα βελτιωθεί (εκτός βέβαια της παράλογης περιπτώσεως 1:1).
> 
> Αυτά τα ολίγα


Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλουμε να κάνει κανενός είδους QOS εκτός *από τον δίκαιο διαμοιρασμό του BW ανάλογα με την κλάση τους σε όσους χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν την ADSL την τρέχουσα στιγμή*, οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι απαράδεκτο, και φυσικά να αυξήσει το BW που είναι η πηγή όλων των προβλημάτων. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είδους traphic shapping κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στα DSLAM του , εάν κάνει και δεν είναι όλα αφημένα στην θεωρεία του χάους και απλά προκύπτει αυτή η κατάσταση με το limit στα pps και δεν πρέπει να μας νοιάζει, ας κόψουν το λαιμό τους να το λύσουν και να γίνεται το μοίρασμα δίκαια.

Όσο για το BW πρέπει να σταθούμε στο γεγονός ότι όσοι βάζουν ADSL σήμερα κάνουν "βαρεία" χρήση με αποτέλεσμα να μην ισχύουν οι προβλέψεις για το BW που απαιτείται σε κάθε DSLAM, αφού έχουμε Overbooking, αλλά έχω την υποψία ότι και ο ΟΤΕ δίνει λιγότερο BW από ότι πρέπει. Η πτώση των τιμών των παγίων του ΟΤΕ σίγουρα θα εξωμαλύνει την κατάσταση αφού θα βάλλουν πολλοί χρήστες ADSL που απλά θα θέλουν να παίρνουν τα mail τους και να κοιτάνε μερικές σελίδες, κάτι που είναι απαγορευτικό με τις σημερινές τιμές.

Μήπως κάποιος από τους Moderators θα πρέπει να ανοίξει ένα topic για να φτιαχτεί κάποια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας ή οποιεσδήποτε άλλες κινήσεις που μπορούμε να κάνουμε ? :Worthy:

----------


## Manara

> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλουμε να κάνει κανενός είδους QOS εκτός *από τον δίκαιο διαμοιρασμό του BW ανάλογα με την κλάση τους σε όσους χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν την ADSL την τρέχουσα στιγμή*, οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι απαράδεκτο, και φυσικά να αυξήσει το BW που είναι η πηγή όλων των προβλημάτων. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είδους traphic shapping κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στα DSLAM του , εάν κάνει και δεν είναι όλα αφημένα στην θεωρεία του χάους και απλά προκύπτει αυτή η κατάσταση με το limit στα pps και δεν πρέπει να μας νοιάζει, ας κόψουν το λαιμό τους να το λύσουν και να γίνεται το μοίρασμα δίκαια.
> 
> Όσο για το BW πρέπει να σταθούμε στο γεγονός ότι όσοι βάζουν ADSL σήμερα κάνουν "βαρεία" χρήση με αποτέλεσμα να μην ισχύουν οι προβλέψεις για το BW που απαιτείται σε κάθε DSLAM, αφού έχουμε Overbooking, αλλά έχω την υποψία ότι και ο ΟΤΕ δίνει λιγότερο BW από ότι πρέπει. Η πτώση των τιμών των παγίων του ΟΤΕ σίγουρα θα εξωμαλύνει την κατάσταση αφού θα βάλλουν πολλοί χρήστες ADSL που απλά θα θέλουν να παίρνουν τα mail τους και να κοιτάνε μερικές σελίδες, κάτι που είναι απαγορευτικό με τις σημερινές τιμές.
> 
> Μήπως κάποιος από τους Moderators θα πρέπει να ανοίξει ένα topic για να φτιαχτεί κάποια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας ή οποιεσδήποτε άλλες κινήσεις που μπορούμε να κάνουμε ?


 Συμφωνώ, ότι πιθανώς μια γενναία μείωση τιμών στις ADSL συνδέσεις με ανάλογη εμφάνιση νέων πακέτων υπηρεσιών από τους ISP's πιθανώς να βελτίωνε την κατάσταση, όμως (πάντα υπάρχει ένα όμως :Frown: ) δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος ότι υπάρχει ικανώς αριθμός light users στην Ελλάδα. Οι στατιστικές αυτό δείχνουν (χαμηλή διείσδυση κλπ). Άλλωστε υπάρχει και το θέμα την νοοτροπίας μας. Έκανε τη γνωστή προσφορά η HOL εκτινάχθηκαν οι αιτήσεις για ADSL συνδέσεις (από 1.500 σε 7.000 το μήνα) και όλοι οι νέοι χρήστες ή τουλάχιστον αυτοί που εγώ γνωρίζω το πρώτο πράγμα που έκαναν (μόλις έστησαν τα ρουτεράκια τους) ήταν να ξεκινήσουν το κατέβασμα της αγαπημένης τους ταινίας (24/7 download) και το δεύτερο να μου τηλεφωνήσουν (σαν ειδικό βλέπεις) και να ρωτήσουν τι λάθος έκαναν ή τι γενικώς συμβαίνει και δεν κατεβάζουν με 40KB/s άλλα με 10KB/s. Και βέβαια τις τελευταίες ημέρες, κυρίως μετά τα Χριστούγεννα, το πρόβλημα στην περιοχή επιδεινώθηκε.   :Crying: 


   Δεν ξέρω, τα βλέπω ζόρικα τα πράγματα. :Thinking:

----------


## chatasos

> Η πτώση των τιμών των παγίων του ΟΤΕ σίγουρα θα εξωμαλύνει την κατάσταση αφού θα βάλλουν πολλοί χρήστες ADSL που απλά θα θέλουν να παίρνουν τα mail τους και να κοιτάνε μερικές σελίδες, κάτι που είναι απαγορευτικό με τις σημερινές τιμές.





> Συμφωνώ, ότι πιθανώς μια γενναία μείωση τιμών στις ADSL συνδέσεις με ανάλογη εμφάνιση νέων πακέτων υπηρεσιών από τους ISP's πιθανώς να βελτίωνε την κατάσταση, όμως (πάντα υπάρχει ένα όμως) δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος ότι υπάρχει ικανώς αριθμός light users στην Ελλάδα.


Αν και είμαστε  :Offtopic: , εγώ προσωπικά τα βλέπω αρκετά σκούρα, βλέποντας ότι η  μείωση τιμών έχει επιφέρει μία αύξηση χρηστών η οποία έχει επιφέρει και αύξηση του ratio...Φήμες στις αρχές έλεγαν για 1:10....οι ίδιες φήμες τώρα λένε για 1:25...

Επίσης έχει τονιστεί αρκετές φορές ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει "άπειρο" bandwidth στα κεντρικά σημεία του και εν μέρει θα συμφωνήσω, ασχέτως του πως γίνεται η διαχείρηση αυτού. Αυτό που δεν έχει όμως είναι άπειρη επεξεργαστική ισχύ στα μηχανηματά του....
Οπότε ναι μεν μπορεί να δώσει όσο bandwidth θέλει....αφετέρου δε, αμφιβάλω αν μπορεί να το αντέξει...χωρίς να μπει σε έξτρα έξοδα.

----------


## Manara

> Αν και είμαστε , εγώ προσωπικά τα βλέπω αρκετά σκούρα, βλέποντας ότι η μείωση τιμών έχει επιφέρει μία αύξηση χρηστών η οποία έχει επιφέρει και αύξηση του ratio...Φήμες στις αρχές έλεγαν για 1:10....οι ίδιες φήμες τώρα λένε για 1:25...
> 
> Επίσης έχει τονιστεί αρκετές φορές ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει "άπειρο" bandwidth στα κεντρικά σημεία του και εν μέρει θα συμφωνήσω, ασχέτως του πως γίνεται η διαχείρηση αυτού. Αυτό που δεν έχει όμως είναι άπειρη επεξεργαστική ισχύ στα μηχανηματά του....
> Οπότε ναι μεν μπορεί να δώσει όσο bandwidth θέλει....αφετέρου δε, αμφιβάλω αν μπορεί να το αντέξει...χωρίς να μπει σε έξτρα έξοδα.


 :Offtopic:  "Απειρο" bw δεν υπάρχει ούτε ως τεχνικός όρος, ούτε ως "φιλοσοφικός".
Τα πάντα έχουν όρια και κυρίως, άλλωστε περί αυτού ο πραγματικός λόγος σε όλα το νύμα, κόστος (ότι και αν θεωρήσεις κόστος).

----------


## chatasos

Βασικά το "άπειρο" που έγραψα αναφέρεται στο bandwidth που ήδη υπάρχει, αλλά δεν μπορεί (για τεχνικούς λόγους => κόστος) να αξιοποιηθεί στο μέγιστο την τρέχουσα στιγμή.

----------


## Terrorist

> Η πτώση των τιμών των παγίων του ΟΤΕ σίγουρα θα εξωμαλύνει την κατάσταση αφού θα βάλλουν πολλοί χρήστες ADSL που απλά θα θέλουν να παίρνουν τα mail τους και να κοιτάνε μερικές σελίδες, κάτι που είναι απαγορευτικό με τις σημερινές τιμές.


Πιο σωστά θα ήταν να λέγαμε πιθανώς θα βελτιωνόταν η κατάσταση , εάν ο ΟΤΕ φυσικά αύξανε αναλογικά και το BW, που όπως φαίνεται δεν το κάνει και απλά βάζει και νέους συνδρομητές μέχρι τελικής πτώσης όπως τόνισε και ο Chatasos

----------


## didisies

Λοιπον!!!
Εχουμε και λεμε!
Ανοιξα θεμα για να μαζευτουν συμμετοχες για τα flashmob σε ΑΘΗΝΑ και ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ!!!

Πατήστε εδώ για να δηλωσετε συμμετοχες!

----------


## Hwoarang

Ρε γμτ αφού ο ΟΤΕ έχει ήδη το BW γιατί δεν το διαμοιράζει. Τι το κρατάει και το κάνει??? :Evil:

----------


## nrg_polini

Ποτε θα μπει οριο στις συνδεεεεεσειιιιιις να δουμε ασπρη μεραααααα  :Thinking:  (κατα το ποτε θα κανει ξαστερια)

----------


## Aristarhos

Αυτό το πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων από τον ΟΤΕ επηρεάζει και τις Ρ2Ρ εφαρμογές όπως τα torrents? Όταν έχω 40Κ download από http, όταν ανοίξω torrent εφαρμογή (π.χ. seeders 200 - leechers 4 δηλαδή ιδανικές συνθήκες) η ταχύτητα δεν πάει πάνω από 20Κ και μάλιστα δεν είναι σταθερή. Υπάρχει επιπλέον bandwidth που όμως δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Αν τώρα αρχίσω να κατεβάζω και ένα μεγάλο αρχείο από http τότε η συνολική ταχύτητα πέφτει. Αυτό δεν γινόταν πριν 2 μήνες. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει αν συνδέεται αυτό το προβλημα με το θέμα των πακέτων; Να σημπληρώσω ότι δεν πείραξα καμμία ρύθμιση ούτε συνέβη κάτι άλλο (warms, trojans). Απλά ξαφνικά άλλαξε η κατάσταση.

----------


## manicx

> Αυτό το πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων από τον ΟΤΕ επηρεάζει και τις Ρ2Ρ εφαρμογές όπως τα torrents? Όταν έχω 40Κ download από http, όταν ανοίξω torrent εφαρμογή (π.χ. seeders 200 - leechers 4 δηλαδή ιδανικές συνθήκες) η ταχύτητα δεν πάει πάνω από 20Κ και μάλιστα δεν είναι σταθερή. Υπάρχει επιπλέον bandwidth που όμως δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Αν τώρα αρχίσω να κατεβάζω και ένα μεγάλο αρχείο από http τότε η συνολική ταχύτητα πέφτει. Αυτό δεν γινόταν πριν 2 μήνες. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει αν συνδέεται αυτό το προβλημα με το θέμα των πακέτων; Να σημπληρώσω ότι δεν πείραξα καμμία ρύθμιση ούτε συνέβη κάτι άλλο (warms, trojans). Απλά ξαφνικά άλλαξε η κατάσταση.


Τα P2P δεν είναι κριτήριο μέτρησης ταχύτητας. Πάντα εξαρτάται από τα peers, από το δίνει ο καθένας, αλλά και από το σωστό set-άρισμα του software που χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## Slay

> Τα P2P δεν είναι κριτήριο μέτρησης ταχύτητας. Πάντα εξαρτάται από τα peers, από το δίνει ο καθένας, αλλά και από το σωστό set-άρισμα του software που χρησιμοποιείς.


Πρωτον υπαρχουν private trackers που τα torrents τους ειναι πολυ ποιο αξιοπιστη μετρηση ταχυτητας απ'οποιοδηποτε http based test, και δευτερον αυτο που μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει ακομα ειναι οτι την στιγμη που θα βαλεις το torrent και θα πιασεις οπως λεει ο φιλος μας 20kb/sec αυτα θα ειναι και οσα θα παιρνεις ακομα και αν την ιδια στιγμη ανοιξεις και ενα ftp με το ntua, η ταχυτητα δεν προκειται να ανεβει, να κατεβει μπορει, να ανεβει οχι.

----------


## Aristarhos

Μιλάω για private trackers. Όταν ένα torrent έχει 99% seeders που είναι π.χ. 100 και 2 Leechers που δεν τραβάνε από εμένα και έχω 0 upload. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση έστω και ένα KByte να σου δώσει ο καθένας τους την έπιασες τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα. Επαναλαμβάνω, με οποιονδήποτε client, πριν 1-2 μήνες έπιανα τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα που έπαιρνα τη δεδομένη στιγμή από τη γραμμή. Χωρίς να αλλάξω καμμία ρύθμιση σε Windows ή σε client ή στον Router ή να κολλήσω ιό ή να πέσει μετεωρίτης από το διάστημα ή να ξεκινήσει πανδημία γρίπης των πουλερικών, ξαφνικά δεν πιάνω τις ίδιες ταχύτητες ενώ έχω bandwidth. Έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις στον router και στο software αλλά τίποτα. Από http και ftp πιάνω 40Κ, από torrent -με τις παραπάνω ιδανικές συνθήκες που προανέφερα - πιάνω τα μισά. Μήπως χάλασε το router και μπουκώνει; Αδύνατον. Κάτι άλλο πρέπει να συμβαίνει. Μήπως γέμισε το DSLAM μου; Έχω ανοίξει 100 connections στα XP SP2 και δίνω τα 90 στον torrent client και τα π.χ. 40-45 connections σε ένα task. Ρωτάω για να δω αν έχει κάποιος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.

(το έβαλα θέμα στο P2P)

----------


## pinkisntwell

Αρίσταρχε το πρόβλημα επηρεάζει και τα p2p και αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο, εγώ σε 5 μήνες που έχω adsl 384 ποτέ δεν έχω δει torrent πάνω από 35 KB/s ό,τι ρυθμίσεις και να έχω επιλέξει.

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι όταν έχεις ένα torrent να κατεβαίνει με 30-40 συνδέσεις ενεργές το http και το irc έχει ping 20-30 δευτερόλεπτα αν και η ταχύτητα του download κυμαίνεται συνήθως στα 20 KB/s. Το φαινόμενο αυτό οφείλεται στον περιορισμό των πακέτων.

Αν εκείνη τη στιγμή κλείσεις τον torrent και ανοίξεις ένα download από ένα και μόνο χρήστη (dc, http, ftp) τότε η ταχύτητα άνετα φτάνει στα 40+ KB/s

----------


## MNP-10

Η ταχυτητα p2p πεφτει λογω περιορισμου πακετων, γιατι πολλα πακετα αναλωνονται αντι στο να μεταφερουν data, στο να λενε "φερε εσυ, παρε εσυ, για πες μου το queue rating, κανε και ενα ping εδω, οπα εσυ, ξαναστειλε εσυ".... Μοιραια τα πακετα τελειωνουν με αποτελεσμα η ταχυτητα να πεφτει δραματικα.

----------


## ndan_gr

Να θέσω μια απορία μου...πως μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν κάνουν κάτι και οι ISP's?
Θα μου πείτε δοκιμάζουμε με demo, σε κάποιον άλλο.
Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θέτουν κάποιο περιορισμό ώστε το δίκτυό τους σε ώρες αιχμής να μην γονατίζει....

----------


## Manara

@Αρίσταρχος
Και μην ξεχνάς ότι βασικό ρόλο παίζει και το μέγεθος του κάθε πακέτου. Στα p2p δίκτυα η ανταλλαγή δεδομένων δεν γίνεται πάντα με το μέγιστο μέγεθος πακέτου (=1500 Bytes). Έτσι εκτός του ότι έχεις περιορισμό στα πακέτα, χάνεις πόλλα από αυτά για την επικοινωνία του ρ2ρ client, πιθανώς τα πακέτα που λαμβάνεις δεν έχουν το μέγιστο μέγεθος και κατά συνέπεια ο ρυθμός λήψης (KB/s) πέφτει πάρα πολύ και μάλιστα κατά "φυσιολογικό" τρόπο, χωρίς να φταίει κάτι συγκεκριμένο που να μπορείς να αλλάξεις.

Φανερά το DSLAM σου πίτωσε και δεν υπάρχει αρκετό bw για όλους (μιας και από ότι φαίνεται και όλοι οι γείτονες σου χρησιμοποιούν και αυτοί τις συνδέσεις τους για download από ρ2ρ συνεχώς).




> Να θέσω μια απορία μου...πως μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν κάνουν κάτι και οι ISP's?
> Θα μου πείτε δοκιμάζουμε με demo, σε κάποιον άλλο.
> Αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θέτουν κάποιο περιορισμό ώστε το δίκτυό τους σε ώρες αιχμής να μην γονατίζει....


Οι ISP's δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο αυτή τη στιγμή να βάλουν κάποιο περιορισμό απλά γιατί το πρόβλημα, λόγο ΟΤΕ, δεν φτάνει σε αυτούς.

Θα ήθελα όμως, από επιστημονική και μόνο περιέργια, να δω τι θα συνέβαινε στα δίκτυα των παροχών αν ο ΟΤΕ άλλαζε πολιτική και αποφάσιζε να δίνει προτεραιότητα στα UDP πακέτα  :Thinking:

----------


## ndan_gr

> Οι ISP's δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο αυτή τη στιγμή να βάλουν κάποιο περιορισμό απλά γιατί το πρόβλημα, λόγο ΟΤΕ, δεν φτάνει σε αυτούς.
> 
> Θα ήθελα όμως, από επιστημονική και μόνο περιέργια, να δω τι θα συνέβαινε στα δίκτυα των παροχών αν ο ΟΤΕ άλλαζε πολιτική και αποφάσιζε να δίνει προτεραιότητα στα UDP πακέτα


Ίσως να έχω λόγο που ρωτάω...ή υποψίες  :Wink: 

Σήμερα έκανα αναβάθμιση σε 1mbit, και η συνδρομή απο την εταιρεία μου δεν είχε μετατραπεί. Κατέβαζα λοιπόν με 40-50kb/s απο torrents.
Αποφάσισα να πάρω και να τους ενημερώσω για το ότι έγινε η αναβάθμιση, και μου είπαν ότι θα με πάρουν εκείνοι για να με ενημερώσουν πότε θα είναι και η συνδρομή 1024, έτσι ζήτησα ένα demo.

Με μισή ώρα διαφορά λοιπόν, και με το 1024 demo, πιάνω ταχύτητες κάτω απο 20kb/s :ROFL: . 
Με την 384 συνδρομή δηλαδή πετούσε στα torrents και έπιανε μέχρι 47kb/s σε http. Ενώ με την 1024, πιάνει το πολύ 20kb/s στα torrents, και 54kb/s μέγιστο σε http.
Τι να υποθέσω εγώ τώρα...? :Thinking:

----------


## chatasos

> Θα ήθελα όμως, από επιστημονική και μόνο περιέργια, να δω τι θα συνέβαινε στα δίκτυα των παροχών αν ο ΟΤΕ άλλαζε πολιτική και αποφάσιζε να δίνει προτεραιότητα στα UDP πακέτα


Μπορεί?

----------


## Slay

> Θα ήθελα όμως, από επιστημονική και μόνο περιέργια, να δω τι θα συνέβαινε στα δίκτυα των παροχών αν ο ΟΤΕ άλλαζε πολιτική και αποφάσιζε να δίνει προτεραιότητα στα UDP πακέτα


Το εχουμε πει ενα σωρο φορες, το προβλημα δεν ειναι με τα UDP πακετα, το προβλημα ειναι με ΟΛΑ τα πακετα ανεξαρτητως προτοκολου.

----------


## Manara

> Μπορεί?


 Χμμμ! Δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Για να το πει κανείς με σιγουριά αυτό θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει λεπτομέρειες της τοπολογίας του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ και του εξοπλισμού που χρησιμοποιεί. 
Πάντως, πολύ φοβάμαι, από τα λίγα που ξέρω και έχω δει, πως όχι.

@Slay: Και βέβαια το πρόβλημα του περιορισμού των πακέτων αφορά όλα τα πρωτοκολλά και όχι μόνο τα UDP.

Anyway, αλλού ήταν το υπονοούμενο γι’ αυτό μίλησα για UDP.

----------


## killer_instinct

Επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος, τι νούμερα πρέπει να παίρνω; Όταν πχ κάνω το perfmon ή το άλλο προγραμματάκι;

Πάντως με 384, το VoIP με msn και skype δεν πάει βήμα...  :Sad:

----------


## pinkisntwell

Να αναφέρω ότι είμαι στο DSLAM Αγ. Γεωργίου στο Κερατσίνι με γραμμή 384 και η κατάσταση με τα πακέτα έχει βελτιωθεί αισθητά τις τελευταίες 3-4 μέρες.

Το όριο φαίνεται να έχει πάει στα 50 πακέτα από 20 που ήταν, το οποίο κάνει το skype να λειτουργεί τέλεια.

Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί.

----------


## drtequila

http://community.codemasters.com/for...485#post970485


Επειδη βαρεθηκα να απανταω σε παιδια απο ελλαδα,που αναρωτιωντουσαν γιατι τους χτυπαει 20000 το latency,εκανα ενα ποστακι ετσι για να γινομαστε περισσοτερο ρεζιλι ^^ .

Παντως σκεφτομαι ποσοι χρηστες θα πανε σε vivodi λογω του επερχομενου DDO (η δυστυχως,ποσοι θα πανε απο 384>512 επειδη δεν τους καλυπτει η vivodi).Επισης σκεφτομαι ποσοι θα το εκαναν αυτο επισης και τι χαμος θα γινοταν στην Ελλαδα αν πχ το WoW ηταν high pps demanding εφαρμογη ...

----------


## Terrorist

Νομίζω ότι αρκετά αναλύθηκε το θέμα μήπως κάποιος Admin πρέπει να ανοίξει ένα νέο Post για να δούμε πως μπορούμε να διαμαρτυρηθούμε ?

----------


## pinkisntwell

> According to http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14398 the BBRAS of OTE is Juniper ERX-1400. I have also heard from another source that OTE uses the ERX series.
> 
> According to http://www.juniper.net/products/eser...andwidth.html:
> 
> Software Specifications:Multilink PPPMultilink Frame RelayEqual Cost Multipath supported over BGP and OSPF*IP Rate Limiting on up to 32,000 IP Interfaces* So OTE can't rate limit IP?


They can, but they would lose big money from voip if they did.

----------


## A. K.

> Νομίζω ότι αρκετά αναλύθηκε το θέμα μήπως κάποιος Admin πρέπει να ανοίξει ένα νέο Post για να δούμε πως μπορούμε να διαμαρτυρηθούμε ?


Συμφωνώ και γω με τον terrorist. Αν δεν έχει γίνει κάποια παρόμοια μαζική διαμαρτυρία, είναι καιρός να ξεκινήσει.   :Protest:

----------


## kostas_pav

Ναι όμως κάποιος πρέπει να την διοργανόση... Και μην πείτε εγώ.... Είμαι ανήλικος...

Ας αρχίσεις κάποιος: ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΙΑ... ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΗΝ DIAL UP ISDN ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ DSL ΜΟΥ! :Mad:

----------


## sdikr

Το καλό είναι οτι όλοι θέλετε να γίνει η διαμαρτυρία  αλλά κανείς δεν την αναλαμβάνει   :Laughing:  

Οχι  αυτό δεν είναι δουλεία των mod/admin    

Οποίος πιστέυει οτι μπορεί να το κάνει ας το κάνει,  αλλίως  ας περιμένει  μέχρι κάποιος  να αποφασίσει να το κάνει

----------


## chatasos

> According to http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14398 the BBRAS of OTE is Juniper ERX-1400. I have also heard from another source that OTE uses the ERX series.
> 
> According to http://www.juniper.net/products/eser...andwidth.html:
> 
> Software Specifications:Multilink PPPMultilink Frame RelayEqual Cost Multipath supported over BGP and OSPF*IP Rate Limiting on up to 32,000 IP Interfaces* So OTE can't rate limit IP?


Σύμφωνα με την υλοποίηση ADSL του ΟΤΕ δεν υφίστανται IP interfaces (για τους adsl χρήστες) στους bras του, παρά μόνο στους bras των providers.

----------


## Terrorist

> Σύμφωνα με την υλοποίηση ADSL του ΟΤΕ δεν υφίστανται IP interfaces (για τους adsl χρήστες) στους bras του, παρά μόνο στους bras των providers.


Εάν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τα PPP πακέτα, μπορεί να γίνει, βάζει limit με κάποιο τρόπο στα PPP πακέτα, απλά αυτό μεταφράζεται σε διαφορετικά rates σε ip πακέτα.

Και θα προτείνω και πάλι να ανοίξει ένα νέο topic για να συζητάμε μόνο πως θα κάνουμε διαμαρτυρία. :RTFM:

----------


## chatasos

> Εάν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τα PPP πακέτα, μπορεί να γίνει, βάζει *limit με κάποιο τρόπο στα PPP πακέτα*, απλά αυτό μεταφράζεται σε διαφορετικά rates σε ip πακέτα.


Απ'ότι ξέρω το μοναδικό limit που υπάρχει σε ppp πακέτα στους bras του ΟΤΕ είναι αυτό που αφορά αποκλειστικά τα πακέτα ελέγχου του ppp και είναι σταθερό με 10 pps. Αυτό όμως δεν αλλάζει (είναι από τον κατασκευαστή φτιαγμένο και κλειδωμένο) και υπάρχει εκεί για λόγους αποφυγής των DoS επιθέσεων.
Γενικότερα δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Kerl

Μετά από δέκα μέρες ενεργιών (έγγραφη αναφορά , καμία 20ρια τηλέφωνα για επικοινωνία με περίπου δέκα διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους του ΟΤΕ και διαφορετικά τμήματα του Οργανισμού) , την Παρασκευή ήρθα σε επαφή με μια κυρία (να ναι καλά η γυναίκα) που έλυσε το πρόβλημα μου, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν. Μπορώ πλέον να έχω online gaming ταυτόχρονα με το Skype , με το ping στο πρώτο hoop σταθερό στα 25 ms, κάτι ακατόρθωτο πριν. Προς έκπληξη μου είναι αλήθεια μετά τα όσα έχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς, η συνεργασία με όλους τους ανθρώπους του ΟΤΕ ήτανε *πολύ καλή* και υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον για την επίλυση του προβλήματος μου. Το βασικότερο πρόβλημα ήτανε η έλλειψη συντονισμού των διαφόρων τμημάτων του ΟΤΕ αναμεταξύ τους και η γενικότερη δυσκαμψία(όχι ότι είναι έκπληξη αυτό, εδώ και και σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις έχουμε δει πολύ χειρότερα).

              Από Δευτέρα εφόσον έχει κλείσει θετικά η υπόθεση θα επανέλθω ποιο αναλυτικά.

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Μετά από δέκα μέρες ενεργιών (έγγραφη αναφορά , καμία 20ρια τηλέφωνα για επικοινωνία με περίπου δέκα διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους του ΟΤΕ και διαφορετικά τμήματα του Οργανισμού) , την Παρασκευή ήρθα σε επαφή με μια κυρία (να ναι καλά η γυναίκα) που έλυσε το πρόβλημα μου, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν. Μπορώ πλέον να έχω online gaming ταυτόχρονα με το Skype , με το ping στο πρώτο hoop σταθερό στα 25 ms, κάτι ακατόρθωτο πριν.


 :Clap:  Τι τους είπες; Γιατί όλους τους άλλους που παίρνουν τηλέφωνο τους το κλείνουν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες.

----------


## stavpal

μια φορά τα πρωινά είναι κλασικά: average 50-60pps, (min 35, max 100), από τις 9-10 και μετά πέφτει κάτω από 20 (12-15 average)

----------


## didisies

Ε οχι και δεν εχει οργανωσει καποιος μια διαμαρτυρια...
Απλα δεν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απο οτι βλεπω..Μονο 20 πιθανες συμμετοχες..τσ τσ τσ..μονο λογια ειμαστε!

----------


## XavierGr

Ρε παιδιά έπασχα και εγώ από το γνωστό packet limiting. Προχθές λοιπόν είπα να ξανακάνω ένα τεστ με το All seeing  eye. Προς έκπληξη μου είδα 300 περίπου πακέτα. Ξαναέκανα το τεστ σε διάφορες ώρες της ημέρας με ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα. 

Παρόλα αυτά τα ίδια προβλήματα συνεχίζουν. Browsing και surfing (eMule ή DC++) δεν πάνε μαζί. Μόλις μια εφαρμογή χρησιμοποιήσει UDP πακέτα κάνω ένα ping στο google και μου βγάζει ένα lag γύρω στα 3-5 δευτερόλεπτα (χωρίς να τρέχει τίποτα) έχω 300-400ms ping). Καλά για online παιχνίδια δεν το συζητώ, ούτε το καημένο το Soldat δεν μπορώ να παίξω. 

Ηράκλειο Κρήτης (Θέρισσος) Forthnet 384 με USR 9105 router. Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει; (Πριν τελειώσει το καλοκαίρι όλα ρολόι)

----------


## t300

Έχω 512kbps. Κάνω το test από το allseeing eye και συνήθως βγάζει 95-100 pps. Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι παρόλο που δείχνει ότι μετράει την up/dpwn ταχύτητα, δεν υπάρχει κίνηση μέσω της ethernet κάρτας. Επίσης, όταν εμφανίζει τα max. pps, δεν φαίνεται στο adsl_packet_tester ούτε στο perfmon να υπάρχει αποστολή/λήψη πακέτων. Πως στο καλό τα μετράει το eye; Μυρίζει τα νύχια του;

----------


## XavierGr

> Έχω 512kbps. Κάνω το test από το allseeing eye και συνήθως βγάζει 95-100 pps. Το περίεργο όμως είναι ότι παρόλο που δείχνει ότι μετράει την up/dpwn ταχύτητα, δεν υπάρχει κίνηση μέσω της ethernet κάρτας. Επίσης, όταν εμφανίζει τα max. pps, δεν φαίνεται στο adsl_packet_tester ούτε στο perfmon να υπάρχει αποστολή/λήψη πακέτων. Πως στο καλό τα μετράει το eye; Μυρίζει τα νύχια του;


 Ναι έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ. Στα τεστ δεν βλέπω να γίνεται καμιά υψηλή κίνηση δεδομένων.

----------


## nmavro73

> Ρε παιδιά έπασχα και εγώ από το γνωστό packet limiting. Προχθές λοιπόν είπα να ξανακάνω ένα τεστ με το All seeing  eye. Προς έκπληξη μου είδα 300 περίπου πακέτα. Ξαναέκανα το τεστ σε διάφορες ώρες της ημέρας με ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα. 
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά τα ίδια προβλήματα συνεχίζουν. Browsing και surfing (eMule ή DC++) δεν πάνε μαζί. Μόλις μια εφαρμογή χρησιμοποιήσει UDP πακέτα κάνω ένα ping στο google και μου βγάζει ένα lag γύρω στα 3-5 δευτερόλεπτα (χωρίς να τρέχει τίποτα) έχω 300-400ms ping). Καλά για online παιχνίδια δεν το συζητώ, ούτε το καημένο το Soldat δεν μπορώ να παίξω. 
> 
> Ηράκλειο Κρήτης (Θέρισσος) Forthnet 384 με USR 9105 router. Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει; (Πριν τελειώσει το καλοκαίρι όλα ρολόι)


Το browsing με το ρ2ρ δεν πάει μαζί γιατι συνδέονται πολλοι μαζι στο pc σου. μπορεις να κανεις netstat -a να δεις ποσα ανοικτα connections εχεις. η κατεβασε το current ports που τα δειχνει όλα. Οσο για το Ping στα παιχνίδια φταίει το πρόβλημα της forthnet μάλλον. Εγώ στο WoW έχω 150 ping με τη HOL και 700 με forthnet. Αν ήταν απο τα πακέτα θα το είχα και απο τους δύο το πρόβλημα.

----------


## malakudi

> Σύμφωνα με την υλοποίηση ADSL του ΟΤΕ δεν υφίστανται IP interfaces (για τους adsl χρήστες) στους bras του, παρά μόνο στους bras των providers.


Βλέπει ή δε βλέπει το BRAS του ΟΤΕ τα πακέτα των L2TP tunnels; Φυσικά και τα βλέπει, αφού πρέπει α. να τα δρομολογήσει και β. να τα στείλει στο κατάλληλο concentrator του provider. Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει και τελειώνει στο BRAS του ΟΤΕ που κάνει queue και κυκλικό "μοίρασμα" των πακέτων των L2TP tunnels (ένα εγώ, ένα εσύ, ένα ο επόμενος, αδιαφορώντας για το μέγεθος). Μπορεί να κάνει κάτι άλλο το BRAS του ΟΤΕ; Δεν ξέρω και δε με νοιάζει, αν δε κάνει κάτι άλλο να δώσουν bandwidth ή να το πετάξουν και να βάλουν κάτι καλύτερο.

Και κάτι προσωπικό ... Μπορείς να μην απαντάς συνέχεια με χρησμούς, με γενικόλογα σχόλια χωρίς ποτέ να ακουμπάς την ουσία και να προσπαθήσεις κάποια φορά - αφού φαίνεται πως έχεις γνώσεις - να δώσεις σε κάποιους να καταλάβουν;

mp

----------


## t300

Από σήμερα βλέπω ότι το allseeing εμφανίζει 462 bytes Packet header overhead, ενώ μέχρι χθες ήταν περίπου 90. Ταυτόχρονα έχει πέσει και ο αριθμός max. pps. Τι είναι το Packet header overhead;

----------


## ph4nt0m

Κατά της διάρκεια του speedtest της forthnet είχα από πίσω να τρέχει το adslPacketTester. Κατά την διάρκεια του upload είχα 5 πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο με αποτέλεσμα 115.36Kb/s. Στο download ήταν ή 28 ή 29 πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο με αποτέλεσμα 350.56kb/s. Έχω 384 γραμμή. Έχω πρόβλημα περιορισμού;

----------


## mich83

> Κατά της διάρκεια του speedtest της forthnet είχα από πίσω να τρέχει το adslPacketTester. Κατά την διάρκεια του upload είχα 5 πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο με αποτέλεσμα 115.36Kb/s. Στο download ήταν ή 28 ή 29 πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο με αποτέλεσμα 350.56kb/s. Έχω 384 γραμμή. Έχω πρόβλημα περιορισμού;


Δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις απο το ΤΕΣΤ που έκανες. Κάνε αυτό το τεστ ---> www.testyourvoip.com και ενώ το κάνεις δες πόσα πακέτα σου δείχνει. Το σωστό βέβαια δεν είναι να το κάνεις τέτοια ώρα αλλά σε ώρα αιχμής (π.χ 16:00-καθημερινή).

Υ.Γ. νομίζω ότι ο server του site είναι down αυτή τη στιγμή. Περίμενε να φτιάξει.

----------


## MikePan01

> Κατά της διάρκεια του speedtest της forthnet είχα από πίσω να τρέχει το adslPacketTester. Κατά την διάρκεια του upload είχα 5 πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο με αποτέλεσμα 115.36Kb/s. Στο download ήταν ή 28 ή 29 πακέτα/δευτερόλεπτο με αποτέλεσμα 350.56kb/s. Έχω 384 γραμμή. Έχω πρόβλημα περιορισμού;


Καραμπινατο προβλημα  :Shoot: 
Ανοιξε καπιο voip προγραμμα και μετρα πακετα.

----------


## iziogas

Κατα την διάρκεια μιας voip δοκιμής μου, παρακολουθούσα τα send και receive packet μέσω των performance counters.

Διαπίστωσα ότι είχα send packet 48-50! ενώ receive packet 28-29.

Και πράγματι.. έκανα μια skype out κλήση στο κινητό μου και μιλούσα από το pc πρός το κινητό άψογα, χωρίς καθυστερήσεις και προβλήματα, ενώ ανάποδα υπάρχαν τα γνωστά προβλήματα.

Τι έγινε? έλυσαν το μισό πρόβλημα??? :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

> Κατα την διάρκεια μιας voip δοκιμής μου, παρακολουθούσα τα send και receive packet μέσω των performance counters.
> 
> Διαπίστωσα ότι είχα send packet 48-50! ενώ receive packet 28-29.
> 
> Και πράγματι.. έκανα μια skype out κλήση στο κινητό μου και μιλούσα από το pc πρός το κινητό άψογα, χωρίς καθυστερήσεις και προβλήματα, ενώ ανάποδα υπάρχαν τα γνωστά προβλήματα.
> 
> Τι έγινε? έλυσαν το μισό πρόβλημα???


Απ' όσο ξέρω δεν υπήρξε ποτέ πρόβλημα με τα sent packets και λογικό είναι. Στα received είναι το πακέτο.

----------


## A. K.

Μετά απο μία δοκιμή με το Skype για Voip με άλλο pc με skype, οι μετρήσεις του AdslPacketTester έδειξαν 30-38p/s σε αποστολή και λήψη, τεσταρισμένο και στα 2 pc. Ακριβώς πριν με το The All-Seeing Eye μου έβγαζε γύρω στο 120p/s. Με το skype ειχα μεγαλή καθυστερηση(εκτος απο τα πρωτα 20-30s) με αποτελεσμα η συνομιλία να αποτύχει. :Mad:  
Ερώτηση : πόσα πακέτα θέλει το skype να μπορέι να λαμβάνει/στέλνει κανονικά ;

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Μετά απο μία δοκιμή με το Skype για Voip με άλλο pc με skype, οι μετρήσεις του AdslPacketTester έδειξαν 30-38p/s σε αποστολή και λήψη, τεσταρισμένο και στα 2 pc. Ακριβώς πριν με το The All-Seeing Eye μου έβγαζε γύρω στο 120p/s. Με το skype ειχα μεγαλή καθυστερηση(εκτος απο τα πρωτα 20-30s) με αποτελεσμα η συνομιλία να αποτύχει. 
> Ερώτηση : πόσα πακέτα θέλει το skype να μπορέι να λαμβάνει/στέλνει κανονικά ;


Εμπειρικά πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 40. Το Google Talk θέλει ελαφρώς λιγότερα συνήθως.

----------


## A. K.

> Εμπειρικά πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 40. Το Google Talk θέλει ελαφρώς λιγότερα συνήθως.


Άρα η συνομιλία έπρεπε να γινεται κανονικά, από την στιγμή που ήμουν γύρω στο 40p/s. Παρολαυτά το ξαναδοκιμασα και πάλι ήμουν γύρω στα 40p/s με Skype με πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. 
Ακόμα δοκίμασα και συνομιλία μέσω MSN Messenger 7.5 και είδα(με AdslPacketTester πάντα) λήψη πακέτων μέχρι και 80p/s και αποστολή γύρω στα 20p/s. Αντίστοιχα ο συνομιλητής μου είχε μέχρι 80p/s αποστολή και γύρω στα 20p/s λήψη. Η συνομιλία ήταν πολύ καλή σχεδόν χωρίς καθόλου καθυστέρηση. 

Από τα παραπάνω συμπεραίνω οτι λόγω διαφορετικού πρωτοκόλλου υπάρχει και διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση από το δίκτυο ή/και το router(με NAT). Θα ψάξω να βρώ διαφορές μεταξυ των πρωτοκόλλων. Όποια άλλη ιδέα υπάρχει είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## FiReMaX7

mich83, αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθει ποτε με VoIP έκανα αυτο το τεστ στο  URL που έδωσες (για Λονδινο δοκιμασα... Quality Between You and London) κι απογοητευτικα. 
μου εβγαλε: Your score: 1.0 
??!?!??!? ειναι δυνατον..;; 
ουτε καν: Forget the phone, try Pony Express  	
 :Laughing:  

????

----------


## kozani1978

Παιδια Ναι Κατι Πρεπει Να Γινει Δεν Παει Αλλο. Η Dial-up Παει Καλυτερα Απο Την Dsl. Mia Katαγγελια Στη Γραμματια Καταναλωτη Να Τουσ Κυνηγησουμε Τουσ Απατεωνεσ , Οτε Fortηnet Kai Ολουσ

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδια Ναι Κατι Πρεπει Να Γινει Δεν Παει Αλλο. Η Dial-up Παει Καλυτερα Απο Την Dsl. Mia Katαγγελια Στη Γραμματια Καταναλωτη Να Τουσ Κυνηγησουμε Τουσ Απατεωνεσ , Οτε Fortηnet Kai Ολουσ


εγώ λέω πρώτα να κυνηγήσουμε τους δασκάλους στο δημοτικό 
 :Laughing:

----------


## gatoulas

> εγώ λέω πρώτα να κυνηγήσουμε τους δασκάλους στο δημοτικό


 :ROFL:  :Thumbs up:  :Worthy:

----------


## didisies

To skype θελει 52 πακετα! ΓιΑ να λειτουργει σωστα!
Τοσα δηλαδη οσα πιανει μια απλη 56k.
Eiναι σκετη ειρωνια..Η εκδικηση της dial-up..
Παντως εγω θελω να αλλαξω τη γραμμη του ΟΤΕ σε ISDN γιατι το DSLAM μου εχει
8 πορτες ανοιχτες PSTN και 540 πορτες ISDN !!!
Λετε να λυθει το προβλημα;

----------


## A. K.

> To skype θελει 52 πακετα! ΓιΑ να λειτουργει σωστα!
> Τοσα δηλαδη οσα πιανει μια απλη 56k.
> Eiναι σκετη ειρωνια..Η εκδικηση της dial-up..
> Παντως εγω θελω να αλλαξω τη γραμμη του ΟΤΕ σε ISDN γιατι το DSLAM μου εχει
> 8 πορτες ανοιχτες PSTN και 540 πορτες ISDN !!!
> Λετε να λυθει το προβλημα;


Άρα λογικά υπάρχει φραγμός (δεν ειμαι βεβαιος ακομα απο που) στα πακέτα που στέλνονται από το Skype ενώ από το MSN Messenger οχι! 
Επίσης, θεωρητικά μιλώντας, περιορισμό των πακέτων δεν κάνει ούτε κάποιο software του υπολογιστή(βλέπε firewall), ούτε το router(αν και με ΝΑΤ). Σωστά;;;  :Thinking: (Αν εχω άδικο διορθωστε με παρακαλώ).

Συμπέρασμα : Με κάποιο τρόπο το δικτυο(ΟΤΕ ή/και Forthnet) επιβάλλει περιορισμό στις συνομιλίες μέσω skype αλλα οχι μέσω msn messenger. 

Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος στα παραπάνω, πειτε το μου γιατι το ψαχνω το θέμα.

----------


## Kerl

Από την Παρασκευή που έκανε κάποιες ενέργιες ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι  και αυτή τη στιγμή εξακολουθώ να μην έχω πλέον πρόβλημα με VoIP(Skype) gaming κτλ. Πριν οποιαδήποτε τέτοια εφαρμογή προκαλούσε πάγωμα της σύνδεσης.

     Αυτά που μεσολάβησαν για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα μου ήτανε τα εξής:

Πέμπτη: Επικοινωνία με το 121. Με το που ακούνε την λέξη DSL με παραπέμπουνε στο 1242
Επκοινωνώ με το 1242. Με το που περιγράφω το πρόβλημα ( πάγωμα της σύνδεσης σε gaming και Voip) με παραπέμπουνε στο 121. Εξηγώ ότι το 121 με έστειλε σε αυτούς. Ο πρώτος τεχνικός  συστήνει έλεγχο για cookies, viruses, firewalls, modems υποστηριζόμενα από τον ΟΤΕ κτλ. Αφού πείθεται ότι δεν είναι κάτι από αυτά σχετικό με παραπέμπει σε άλλον τεχικό. Από αυτόν μαθαίνω μεταξύ άλλων ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα υποδομής του ΟΤΕ σε σχέση με τις εφαρμογές αυτές και δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάποια επισκευή γι αυτό. Ειναι υπόψιν του ΟΤΕ το πρόβλημα , εργάζονται για να το λύσουνε αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα. Ζητώ να παραπονεθώ εγγράφως για το πρόβλημα μου με κάποιον τρόπο για να πάρω επίσημη απάντηση, μου δίνει ένα νούμερο FAX , ζητώ και μου δίνει το όνομα του.

Παρασκευή; Συντάσσω και στέλνω το FAX. Αναφέρω το πρόβλημα ( πάγωμα της σύνδεσσης σε VoIP& gaming) , ότι με dialup όλα λειτουργούνε κανονικά, και αυτά που μου είπε ο τεχνικός. Εν συνεχεία ζητώ επίσημη απάντηση με την ακριβή φύση του προβλήματος που αντιμετωπίζω, και σημειώνω ότι ενώ είμαι συνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις μου απέναντι τους αυτή τη στιγμή δεν απολαμβάνω την υπηρεσία που διαφημίζεται και έχω πληρώσει, όπως και ότι η σύμβαση προβλέπει 2 μέρες για αποκατάσταση προβλημάτων δικτύου του ΟΤΕ.

Τετάρτη: Δεν είχα κάποια άλλη επικοινωνία οπότε παίρνω ξανά το 1242. Εξηγώ τι έχει γίνει και ζητώ ενημέρωση.  Μαθαίνω ότι δεν είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζουνε τι έχει απογίνει το FAX  ούτε με ποιον θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω. Μετά από διαπραγματεύσεις καταλήγουμε ότι θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω με το 134.

Επικοινωνώ με το 134 , εξηγώ όλη την ιστορία. Αφού μιλάω με  τρεις τηλεφωνήτριες , μου ζητάνε να ανοίξω βλάβη στο 121.  Για το έγγραφο θα επικοινωνήσουνε αυτοί μαζί μου όταν βρούνε που βρίσκεται. Ανοίγω βλάβη στο 121. Το απόγευμα με καλεί τεχνικός ενώ είμαι στο σπίτι. Κάνω μια επίδειξη του προβλήματος. Σύμφωνα με τον τεχικό όλα είναι εντάξει από την πλευρά του, οπότε δεν καταλήγουμε κάπου πέρα από το ότι υφίσταται το πρόβλημα. Πάει να γίνει καιι μια συζήτηση για το τι είναι Internet και τι πρέπει να υποστηρίζει ο ΟΤΕ την οποία  γειώνω.

Την Πέμπτη το πρωί με καλούνε από το 134 και μου δίνουνε ένα τηλέφωνο για να μάθω για την τύχη του FAX. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο μιλάω με μια κοπέλλα που με παραπέμπει σε κάποια τηλέφωνα τεχνικών. Μιλάω με κάποιον τεχνικό εξηγώ όλη την ιστορία. Μετά από νέες διαπραγματεύσεις , μου δίνει το τηλέφωνο του προισταμένου του.

Καλώ το νέο τηλέφωνο και μιλάω με την γραμματέα του κυρία Χ. Εξηγώ όλο το ιστορικό. Με συνδέει με τον προϊστάμενο.  Εξηγώ όλο το ιστορικό αλλά με διακόπτει γρήγορα για να μου δώσει το τηλέφωνο της κυρίας Υ. Μιλάω με την κυρία Υ και μου δίνει το τηλέφωνο της κυρίας Ζ.
Μιλάω με την κυρία Ζ και εξηγώ τι έχει γίνει. Διακρίνω ότι είναι λίγο ενοχλημένη αλλά ηρεμεί μόλις της λέω ότι το νούμερο της μου το έδωσε η κυρία Υ. Με ενημερώνει ότι το έχουνε το έγγραφο μου και θα επικοινωνήσουνε μαζί μου.

Το απόγευμα με καλεί η κυρία W. Μου συστήνεται , αναφέρει ότι με καλεί εκ μέρους της κυρίας Υ και της εξηγώ όλο το ιστορικό. Επειδή βρίσκομαι στην δουλειά μου αφήνει το τηλέφωνο της να την καλέσω αύριο από τις 7 το πρωί για να δεί το πρόβλημα ζωντανά.

Παρασκευή σηκώνομαι 8 το πρωί και αρχίζω το gaming. Μέχρι τις 10 δεν έχω πρόβλημα(!) αλλά στις 10 εμφανίζεται έντονο. Καλώ την κυρία W και της κάνω επίδειξη του προβλήματος. Κλείνουμε και περιμένω να με καλέσει πάλι. Μετά από μισή ώρα μεσολαβεί μαι σύντομη διακοπή της DSL και από εκεί και ύστερα όχι μόνο στρώνει το gaming  αλλά μπορώ ταυτόχρονα να μιλάω και στο Skype και να έχω ping 25 ms με το πρώτο hoop( πριν είχα 60 με την γραμμή idle και 30 το βράδυ). Με καλεί η κυρία W  και μου λέει να το παρακολουθήσω τις επόμενες μέρες και να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους.

Από τότε μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή όλα δουλεύουνε όπως πρέπει.

Σχόλιο: Γενικά οι συζητήσεις ήτανε σε καλό κλίμα και ένιωσα ότι υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον. Επίσης ίσως ξεχνάω κάποια συνομιλία καθότι έχω σημειωμένα καμιά 20ρια τηλέφωνα που μου δόθηκαν να καλέσω κατά καιρούς.

----------


## pan.nl

:Shocked:   :Shocked:  
Χαρά στην υπομονή σου Kerl  :Worthy: 
Πάντως είναι απαράδεκτο να πρέπει να περάσει κάποιος από όλη αυτή τη διαδικασία για να του παρέχονται σωστές υπηρεσίες, που στο κάτω κάτω δεν είναι και καθόλου φθηνές!

----------


## Xguru

Αν κάνουμε όλοι αυτό που έκανε ο Kerl και τους σπάσουμε λίγο τα νεύρα με ευγενικό τρόπο απαιτώντας αυτό που δικαιούμαστε πιστεύω ότι έχουμε ελπίδες για μια πιο καθολική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## malakudi

> ... Μετά από μισή ώρα μεσολαβεί μαι σύντομη διακοπή της DSL και από εκεί και ύστερα όχι μόνο στρώνει το gaming  αλλά μπορώ ταυτόχρονα να μιλάω και στο Skype και να έχω ping 25 ms με το πρώτο hoop( πριν είχα 60 με την γραμμή idle και 30 το βράδυ). Με καλεί η κυρία W  και μου λέει να το παρακολουθήσω τις επόμενες μέρες και να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους.
> 
> Από τότε μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή όλα δουλεύουνε όπως πρέπει.
> 
> Σχόλιο: Γενικά οι συζητήσεις ήτανε σε καλό κλίμα και ένιωσα ότι υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον. Επίσης ίσως ξεχνάω κάποια συνομιλία καθότι έχω σημειωμένα καμιά 20ρια τηλέφωνα που μου δόθηκαν να καλέσω κατά καιρούς.


Αυτό που κατάφερες φίλε kerl είναι να σου αλλάξουν κλάση, πχ αν είχες 384 σε πήγανε στο VC κανάλι της 512 ή της 1024. Είναι κάτι που κάνουν σε όσους τους πρίζουν αρκετά όσο και εσύ ώστε να σταματήσουν να τους πρίζουν. Φυσικά αυτό δεν είναι λύση γιατί είναι πολύ πιθανό σύντομα και οι άλλες κλάσεις να έχουν το πρόβλημα (προσωπικά μεταπήδησα από 384 σε 512 και μετά σε 1024 και τώρα που είναι μπουκωμένη και η 1024 δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα) και φυσικά είναι κάτι που δε μπορούν να το κάνουν σε όλους. Καλό για σένα ότι τώρα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα αλλά να μη δίνουμε φρούδες ελπίδες. Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό, είναι πρόβλημα σχεδιασμού και δε λύνεται με "μικρορυθμίσεις" και συνεννόηση.

mp

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτό που κατάφερες φίλε kerl είναι να σου αλλάξουν κλάση, πχ αν είχες 384 σε πήγανε στο VC κανάλι της 512 ή της 1024.


Ή τον μεταφέρανε σε άλλο λιγότερο πιταρισμένο DSLAM, εφόσον στο κέντρο του υπάρχουν πάνω από ένα  :Wink:

----------


## xmapas

Ανάλογη ταλαιπωρία με τον "kerl" πέρασα κι εγω τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες αλλά σε εμένα δεν βρέθηκε λύση.Ισως επειδη εχω λογαριασμό 1-BILL FORTHNET οπότε ο ΟΤΕ με γράφει στα @@ του.
Εχω περάσει απο τα γραφεια της FORTHNET καμια 10αρια φορες.
Εχω μιλήσει με όλους τους υπευθυνους που μετα απο λιγα λεπτα συζητησης μετατρεπονται σε ανευθυνοι και με παραπεμπουνε σε αλλον υπευθυνο και εχουνε παρει οι ιδιοι μπορστα μου,τηλεφωνο στον ΟΤΕ, και γενικως εφαγα πολλες ωρες.
Τους εδωσα και γραπτη καταγγελια μεσα στην οποια αναφερω παραπληροφορηση,παραπλανητικη διαφημηση,αποσπαση χρηματων με δολια μεσα...κλπ κλπ...
Μετα την καταγγελια μου αλλαξανε στην σελιδα τους την αναφορα για τους "χρονους αποκρισης",και ειδα μια πολυ μικρη βελτιωση στην γραμμη μου.
Ισως ειναι και τυχαιο γεγονος.Απο 16pps που ειχα, τωρα εχω 22pps.
Το οποιο ειναι παλι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ.
Για αυτο και εστειλα καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ με ονοματα,μετρησεις και λοιπες λεπτομερειες.
Η καταγγελια βεβαια δεν εστιαζεται στισ χαμηλεσ ταχυτητες αλλα στα "πακετα" και στην παραπλανητικη διαφημιση, αφου και ο ΟΤΕ και η FORTHNET διαφημιζουνε υπηρεσίες που δεν μπορούν να παρέχουν.Επίσης κανω αναφορα για πιθανο δόλο αφου δεν ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχει ενα προβλημα τοσους μηνες(σε εμενα 6 μηνες) και να μην "μπορουν" να το λυσουν.
Περνανε δυκτιο απο την αρχη σε τοσο χρονο.

Τωρα περιμένω απο την ΕΕΤΤ να με ενημερωσει.εχω μιλησει μαζι τους και το θεμα προχωραει.
Δεν περιμένω βεβαια να φτιαξει το προβλημα μου,απλως ασχολουμε στον ελευθερο μου χρονο ,ετσι....για το γαμοτο...
γιατι μου ζαλισανε τα @@ και θα τους τα ζαλισω κι εγω.
Την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ζητησω εγγραφως να μου επιστραφουν τα λεφτα για τους τελεφταιους 6 μηνες που η γραμμη δεν λειτουργει σωστα.
(Αλλωστε ολοι οι τεχνικοι εχουνε παραδεχτει το προβλημα)
Και σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να κανω δυσφημιση σε ΟΤΕ και FORTHNET τυπωνοντας μερικες χιλιαδες φυλλαδια τα οποια θα πεταξω εξω απο γραφεια ISP και απο καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων.
(και σε ολη την Στουρναρη σιγουρα)
Οπως ξανα ειπα δεν πιστευω να κερδίσω τιποτα....αλλα ισως ειναι ενα μεσω "πιεσης"...οποτε ισως λυθει το προβλημα γρηγοροτερα.
"ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ"

Υ.Γ. ζητω συγγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα λαθη και την ελλειψη τονων.
Υ.Γ. Αν υπαρχουν και αλλοι που εχουνε ορεξη,ας πιέσει ο καθενας λιγο τις καταστάσεις μηπως και δουμε ασπρη μερα.
Υ.Γ. και οι επαναστατες του '21 δεν κερδισανε τιποτα οι ιδιοι,ισα ισα...χασανε την ζωη τους,για το κοινο καλο.

----------


## sdn

> Άρα λογικά υπάρχει φραγμός (δεν ειμαι βεβαιος ακομα απο που) στα πακέτα που στέλνονται από το Skype ενώ από το MSN Messenger οχι! 
> Επίσης, θεωρητικά μιλώντας, περιορισμό των πακέτων δεν κάνει ούτε κάποιο software του υπολογιστή(βλέπε firewall), ούτε το router(αν και με ΝΑΤ). Σωστά;;; (Αν εχω άδικο διορθωστε με παρακαλώ).
> 
> Συμπέρασμα : Με κάποιο τρόπο το δικτυο(ΟΤΕ ή/και Forthnet) επιβάλλει περιορισμό στις συνομιλίες μέσω skype αλλα οχι μέσω msn messenger. 
> 
> Αν κάνω κάπου λάθος στα παραπάνω, πειτε το μου γιατι το ψαχνω το θέμα.


 Λάθος κάνεις. Δεν ξέρω αν μιλάς κανονικά PC2PC αλλά αν προσπαθήσεις να καλέσεις με κάποιο SIP provider κανονικό τηλέφωνο θα δεις ότι το πρόβλημα θα είναι εκεί...

----------


## didisies

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι;
Αν αλλαξω γραμμη απο PSTN σε ΙSDN δεν θα λυθει το προβλημα εφοσον γνωριζω οτι οι κενες πορτες για PSTΝ ειναι 8 !!! Ενω για ISDN 543 κατι που συμβαινει συχνα απο οτι γνωριζω...
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ περιερισμενης ευθυνης τα ατομα...Αντι να δινουν παραπανω PSTN τα εχουν μισα μισα...

----------


## malakudi

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι;
> Αν αλλαξω γραμμη απο PSTN σε ΙSDN δεν θα λυθει το προβλημα εφοσον γνωριζω οτι οι κενες πορτες για PSTΝ ειναι 8 !!! Ενω για ISDN 543 κατι που συμβαινει συχνα απο οτι γνωριζω...
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ περιερισμενης ευθυνης τα ατομα...Αντι να δινουν παραπανω PSTN τα εχουν μισα μισα...


Παλαιότερα όταν ξεκίνησε το ADSL είχαν ξεμείνει από ISDN πόρτες, γιατί οι περισσότεροι που είχαν "τρέξει" να βάλουν πρώτοι ADSL ήταν αυτοί που ήδη είχαν ISDN. Γενικά υπάρχει "θολούρα" στο μυαλό όλων όσων αποφασίζουν στον ΟΤΕ γι' αυτά τα πράγματα, τα έχουν χαμένα τελείως. Και λογικό είναι, μάθανε σε μια εποχή που ζητούσες να βάλεις 2ο τηλέφωνο και γελούσαν, πως να προσαρμοστούν στη νέα πραγματικότητα.

Επί της ουσίας, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πέσεις σε άδειο dslam και για λίγο καιρό να είσαι OK αλλά δε θα είναι κάτι μόνιμο. Υπάρχει όμως και η πιθανότητα να βρουν καμμιά ελεύθερη πορτούλα σε dslam που έχει ήδη χρήστες και να μην καταφέρεις τίποτα. Αν μπορείς με κάποιο τρόπο να εξασφαλίσεις ότι θα πας στο dslam με τις ελεύθερες πόρτες, τότε προχώρα.

mp

----------


## didisies

> Παλαιότερα όταν ξεκίνησε το ADSL είχαν ξεμείνει από ISDN πόρτες, γιατί οι περισσότεροι που είχαν "τρέξει" να βάλουν πρώτοι ADSL ήταν αυτοί που ήδη είχαν ISDN. Γενικά υπάρχει "θολούρα" στο μυαλό όλων όσων αποφασίζουν στον ΟΤΕ γι' αυτά τα πράγματα, τα έχουν χαμένα τελείως. Και λογικό είναι, μάθανε σε μια εποχή που ζητούσες να βάλεις 2ο τηλέφωνο και γελούσαν, πως να προσαρμοστούν στη νέα πραγματικότητα.
> 
> Επί της ουσίας, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να πέσεις σε άδειο dslam και για λίγο καιρό να είσαι OK αλλά δε θα είναι κάτι μόνιμο. Υπάρχει όμως και η πιθανότητα να βρουν καμμιά ελεύθερη πορτούλα σε dslam που έχει ήδη χρήστες και να μην καταφέρεις τίποτα. Αν μπορείς με κάποιο τρόπο να εξασφαλίσεις ότι θα πας στο dslam με τις ελεύθερες πόρτες, τότε προχώρα.
> 
> mp


Καταλαβαινω την σκεπτικη σου για το ISDN στην αρχη του DSL αλλα πλεον τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει και ΟΛΟΙ τρεχουν για το PSTN για να γλιτωσουν 2-3 ευρω στα παγια και ετσι πιτταρουν τα PSTN dslam...Τεσπα.

Η πρωτη μου κινηση ηταν να μετατρεψω την γραμμη απο 384->512 και η επομενη θα ειναι η μετατροπη σε ISDN!

----------


## Terrorist

> Ανάλογη ταλαιπωρία με τον "kerl" πέρασα κι εγω τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες αλλά σε εμένα δεν βρέθηκε λύση.Ισως επειδη εχω λογαριασμό 1-BILL FORTHNET οπότε ο ΟΤΕ με γράφει στα @@ του.
> Εχω περάσει απο τα γραφεια της FORTHNET καμια 10αρια φορες.
> Εχω μιλήσει με όλους τους υπευθυνους που μετα απο λιγα λεπτα συζητησης μετατρεπονται σε ανευθυνοι και με παραπεμπουνε σε αλλον υπευθυνο και εχουνε παρει οι ιδιοι μπορστα μου,τηλεφωνο στον ΟΤΕ, και γενικως εφαγα πολλες ωρες.
> Τους εδωσα και γραπτη καταγγελια μεσα στην οποια αναφερω παραπληροφορηση,παραπλανητικη διαφημηση,αποσπαση χρηματων με δολια μεσα...κλπ κλπ...
> Μετα την καταγγελια μου αλλαξανε στην σελιδα τους την αναφορα για τους "χρονους αποκρισης",και ειδα μια πολυ μικρη βελτιωση στην γραμμη μου.
> Ισως ειναι και τυχαιο γεγονος.Απο 16pps που ειχα, τωρα εχω 22pps.
> Το οποιο ειναι παλι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ.
> Για αυτο και εστειλα καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ με ονοματα,μετρησεις και λοιπες λεπτομερειες.
> Η καταγγελια βεβαια δεν εστιαζεται στισ χαμηλεσ ταχυτητες αλλα στα "πακετα" και στην παραπλανητικη διαφημιση, αφου και ο ΟΤΕ και η FORTHNET διαφημιζουνε υπηρεσίες που δεν μπορούν να παρέχουν.Επίσης κανω αναφορα για πιθανο δόλο αφου δεν ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχει ενα προβλημα τοσους μηνες(σε εμενα 6 μηνες) και να μην "μπορουν" να το λυσουν.
> ...


Στην καταγκελία σου στον ΟΤΕ τι τους έγραψες ?
Είχα κάνει και εγώ αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ απάντηση...
Ετοιμάζομαι να ξανακάνω μία, απλά αναρωτίεμαι τι να τους γράψω και να μην με γράψουν  :Razz:

----------


## xmapas

Τους εξηγουσα με λεπτομερειες και τεχνικους ορους το προβλημα,
ανεφερα ονοματα των τεχνικων της FORTHNET που ισχυριζονται οτι φταιει ο ΟΤΕ.
και ζητουσα να με ενημερωσουνε που οφείλεται το προβλημα κατα την γνωμη τους,και πως τηα λυθει.

Ε...εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον να ακουσετε την απαντηση τους η οποια ητανε ΒΑΒΑΙΑ μεσω τηλεφωνου και οχι γραπτως.

"Κυριε...ΧΧΧΧΧΧ...εχετε δικιο αλλα προς το παρον δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να λυσουμε το προβλημα σας.Αν θελετε μπορειτε να κινηθείτε νομικά"
 :Thumbs up:  

Δεν ειχα προνοησει να καταγραφω την κληση, να τους την βαλω μετα εκει που τους αρμόζει  :Redface:  

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ πως ολα αυτα τα αναφερω στις καταγγελιες σε ΙΝΚΑ , ΕΕΤΤ και ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗ.

----------


## anon

Σε περίπτωση που καταγράφεις την συνομιλία, και θέλεις να την χρησιμοποιήσεις νομικά, για να είσαι απόλυτα εντάξει, με την έναρξη της συνομιλίας, θα πρέπει να αναφέρεις ότι η συνομιλία αυτή καταγράφεται. Φυσικά τότε θα προσέχουν πολύ τι θα σου πούνε ή μπορεί να "κόβεται" η γραμμή συνεχως  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kostas_pav

Μετά από e-mail που είχα στείλει στην επίτροπο Kroes για το VoIP και τα πακέτα στα Αγγλικά έλαβα σήμερα το εξής: :Very Happy:  

--->

(Please mention the above reference in further correspondance) 

Dear Sir, 

Commissioner Kroes thanks you for your email sent on 23 January 2006 about VOIP in Greece and forwarded it to the responsible unit within the Competition Directorate General for reply on her behalf.

The problem you refer to may be of technical nature (OTE's DSLAM equipment constraints) or of behavioural nature, that is OTE's will to restrict the use of VOIP through internet DSL connections. As it seems at first sight to be an exclusively Greek matter of concern, I will forward your email to the HELLENIC TELECOMMUNICATIONS & POST COMMISSION (www.eett.gr; 60 Kifissias Avenue, 151 25 Maroussi, Athens, Greece, Tel. +30 210 615 1000 fax. +30 210 610 5049). 

EETT, in addition to its regulatory powers, has also competence for application of national competition rules to the telecommunication sector. Moreover, according to the new law on electronic communications adopted by the Greek Parliament on 17 January 2006, EETT's investigative powers are increased in comparison with the old legislative framework.

I will also ask EETT to inform us of the outcome of their inquiry in order to assure a follow-up on market developments in Greece, and, if needed, to take any appropriate initiative for the future.



Yours sincerely, 



χχχχχχ χχχχχχχχ 
European Commission - DG Competition 
Unit C1 - Telecommunications, Post and Information Society 
J70 - 2/110 
B - 1049 Brussels 
tel. 32-2-29.64.624 
fax 32-2-29.69.819 

DISCLAIMER 
“The views expressed are purely those of the writer and may not in any circumstances be regarded as stating an official position of the European Commission."

<----

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!! :Very Happy:  
Λέτε να ιδρώση το αυτάκι τους? :Thinking:  
Ίσως να στέλνατε και εσείς κανένα e-mail σ'αυτή την επίτροπο για να πιέσετε τη κατάσταση; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## didisies

Ανεβασε ενα αντιγραφο του email που εστειλες και το email...
Παντως συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια!
ΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ χρειαζεται!

----------


## stako

Ίσως να μην είναι σωστό να στείλουμε ένα ακριβές αντίγραφο του mail που έστειλε ο φίλος παραπάνω. Ίσως να είναι καλύτερα απλά να το επισυνάψουμε και να πει ο καθένας ότι αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοια προβλήματα και ότι γνωρίζουμε για την απάντηση τους.

----------


## kostas_pav

Δεν χρειάζετε να πείτε ότι το γνωρίζετε την απάντηση... :Wink:  

Και το e-mail δεν το έχω εύκαιρο... Πάντος εξηγούσα σε λίγες γραμμές και πολύ απλά το θέμα στα αγγλικά... Είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείτε να το γράψετε και εσείς... :Wink:

----------


## FiReMaX7

ναι, καλυτερα ετσι. ακριβες αντιγραφο του mail δεν ειναι σωστο  :Wink:

----------


## Mill

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια που ειμαι καπως off topic αλλα θα ηθελα μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση στο αν το packet limit επηρρεαζει αμεσα τα torrents.  :Sneer: 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## MNP-10

Ναι εχει αμεση σχεση.

----------


## t300

> Συγνωμη ρε παιδια που ειμαι καπως off topic αλλα θα ηθελα μια ξεκαθαρη απαντηση στο αν το packet limit επηρρεαζει αμεσα τα torrents. 
> 
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


Δυστυχώς εξαρτώνται άμεσα.

----------


## xalara

Ολοι λιγο πολυ εχουμε τα ιδιο προβλημα με τα πακετα.Αναρωτιεμαι αν εβαζα vivodi και εκοβα τον ΟΤΕ θα υπηρχε το ιδιο προβλημα με τα πακετα?

----------


## evantigger

Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ, όχι στη σύνδεση. Για να κόψεις τον ΟΤΕ πρέπει να έχεις κάλυψη από τη Vivodi από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυό της...

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Ολοι λιγο πολυ εχουμε τα ιδιο προβλημα με τα πακετα.Αναρωτιεμαι αν εβαζα vivodi και εκοβα τον ΟΤΕ θα υπηρχε το ιδιο προβλημα με τα πακετα?


Αν έπαιρνες γραμμή από vivodi τότε το πρόβλημα θα εξαφανιζόταν όπως έχουν αναφέρει όσοι το έκαναν ήδη.

----------


## perseas1

> Δεν χρειάζετε να πείτε ότι το γνωρίζετε την απάντηση... 
> 
> Και το e-mail δεν το έχω εύκαιρο... Πάντος εξηγούσα σε λίγες γραμμές και πολύ απλά το θέμα στα αγγλικά... Είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορείτε να το γράψετε και εσείς...


μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο.περιφημη κινηση.στελνω και εγω.δωσε τη διευθυνση εμαιλ της επιτροπου παλι αν θες.να το δουν και αλλοι και εγω.
ειδες οι νεοι?

----------


## kostas_pav

> μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο.περιφημη κινηση.στελνω και εγω.δωσε τη διευθυνση εμαιλ της επιτροπου παλι αν θες.να το δουν και αλλοι και εγω.
> ειδες οι νεοι?


Το e-mail της είναι:


```
Neelie.Kroes@cec.eu.int
```

Και το site της είναι:
http://europa.eu.int/comm/commission_barroso/kroes/


ΑΝΑΤΗΝΑΞΤΕ ΤΟ MAIL BOX!!!! :Clap:  
(Υποστηριζόμενες γλώσσες: Αγγλικά, Γαλλικά)

----------


## dkounal

Σκέφτομαι εδώ και αρκετό καιρό με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει δημοσιοποίηση του προβλήματος σε μια χώρα που οι μισοί είναι της λογικής "Ωχ αδερφέ, που να τρέχω τώρα" και οι άλλοι μισοί είναι διαπλεκόμενοι και πουλημένοι.
Υπάρχει μια λύση η οποία δεν είναι και πολύ ηθική αλλά μπορεί να έχει ραγδαίες εξελίξεις για το συγκεριμένο πρόβλημα. Στηρίζεται στο γεγονός ότι αυτό τοπρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να κάνει τη γραμμή σου πρακτικά άχρηστη εάν κάποιος σου έστελνε ένα μικρό αριθμό πακέτων "μηδενικού" μεγέθους. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι η ΟΤΕnet έχει πολλούς συνδρομητές σε ADSL θα μπορούσε να είναι η αρχή μιας ομαδικής επίθεσης.
Φανταστήτε ένα μικρό προγραμματάκι σε windows το οποίο στέλνει μόλις 10 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο, 0 bytes το καθένα σε τυχαίες κάθε φορά ΙΡ διευθύνσεις που ανήκουν στο subnet που έχουν οι ADSL συνδρομητές της ΟΤΕνετ σε πρωτόκολλο που θα μπορούσε να είναι είτε UDP είτε ICMP και με μεταβλητή πόρτα. Και φανταστήτε μια οργανωμένη ταυτόχρονη χρήση του προγράμματος από πολλούς διαμαρτυρώμενους χρήστες μια προανακοινωμένη χρονική στιγμή.
Από μόνος του κάθε χρήστης του προγράμματος, είναι παντελώς ακίνδυνος, μια μαζική όμως χρήση θα θέσει εκτός λειτουργίας όλους τους χρήστες της ΟΤΕνετ με το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, ανεξαρτήτως κλάσης (1024, 512, 384) και η προστασία τους θα είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη χωρίς λύση του προβλήματος. Ο δε χρήστης του προγράμματος πρακτικά δεν επιρεάζεται σε ότι κάνει καθώς 10 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο αυτού του είδους είναι Bandwidth της τάξης < 0.7 ΚΒ/sec
Μια τέτοια διαμαρτυρία, σίγουρα θα αναγκάσει το helpdesk του ΟΤΕ να τρέχει πανικόβλητο, και θα γίνει θέμα σίγουρα στα μέσα ενημέρωσης.
Γνωρίζω εξ αρχής ότι δεν είναι συναδελφικό για τους χρήστες της ΟΤΕνετ, τίποτα όμως δεν τους εμποδίζει να συμμετέχουν και αυτοί σε αυτή τη διαμαρτυρία με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Και θα μπορούσε να γίνει μια προ-ανακοινωνμένη ημερομηνία και για συμβολικό χρονικό διάστημα, ενημερώνοντας μέσα ενημέρωσης και γιατί όχι και τον ΟΤΕ!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anon

@dkounal

Αυτό που περιγράφεις έχει όνομα. Λέγεται DDOS attack  και είναι μη-νόμιμη πράξη. Οπως επίσης και η προτροπή άλλων σε αυτή. Υπάρχουν και νόμιμοι τρόποι διαμαρτυρίας.

----------


## trojy

από ...
http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817

_Προβλήματα σε εφαρμογές VoIP & Multicast

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σε ορισμένους χρήστες ADSL παρουσιάζονται καθυστερήσεις και ιδιαίτερα υψηλοί χρόνοι απόκρισης , τα αποτελέσματα των οποίων γίνονται ιδιαιτέρως αισθητά σε εφαρμογές που λειτουργούν με χρήση πρωτοκόλλων VoIP & Multicast.  Τα συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα φαίνεται  πως  παρουσιάζονται ανεξαρτήτως  παροχέα υπηρεσιών Internet. Η FORTHnet έχει μελετήσει από την πλευρά της το πρόβλημα και στα πλαίσια της συνεργασίας της με τον ΟΤΕ του έχει κοινοποιήσει όλες τις σχετικές πληροφορίες. Ο ΟΤΕ μελετά το πρόβλημα και περιμένουμε σχετική ενημέρωση. Τέλος τα στοιχεία που έχει η FORTHnet σχετικά με το πρόβλημα έχουν κοινοποιηθεί και στην ΕΕΤΤ._

Ζήτησα να μου στείλουν από το internet-support της forthnet τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου ή όποιο άλλο στοιχείο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στον εντοπισμό αυτής της αναφοράς στην ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορεί να είναι δύσκολος ο εντοπισμός της.. :Thinking:

----------


## dkounal

> @dkounal
> Αυτό που περιγράφεις έχει όνομα. Λέγεται DDOS attack  και είναι μη-νόμιμη πράξη. Οπως επίσης και η προτροπή άλλων σε αυτή. Υπάρχουν και νόμιμοι τρόποι διαμαρτυρίας.


1. Να υποθέσω ότι αυτό που κάνει αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ είναι DDOS practice (Distributed Denial of Service Practice) και δεν είναι παράνομο από την σύμβαση της ADSL? 
2. Λες να μηνύσει τους πελάτες που αρμέγει; 
3. Ποιοι είναι οι νόμιμοι τρόποι διαμαρτυρίας;
4. Πόσο χρόνο πέρνουν οι "νομιμοι τρόποι διαμαρτυρίας" για να δούμε αποτέλεσμα και τι είδους αποτέλεσμα είναι; (30% μείωση τιμής με ταυτόχρονη 30% αυξηση του ratio είναι αποδεκτό :Wink: 

Πριν απαντήσεις έχε υπόψιν, ότι δεν υποσχομαι να διαβάσω την απάντηση σου, όσο τρέχεις να απαντήσεις κάθε μου post (Τέτοιο κόλλημα....) καθως σπανίως διαβάζω πλέον το συγκεκριμένο thread.

----------


## sdikr

απο σεβασμό άλλο τίποτα   :Thumbdown0:

----------


## ndan_gr

> Ζήτησα να μου στείλουν από το internet-support της forthnet τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου ή όποιο άλλο στοιχείο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στον εντοπισμό αυτής της αναφοράς στην ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορεί να είναι δύσκολος ο εντοπισμός της..


Το έχω ζητήσει και εγώ με e-mail, αλλά ακόμα το στέλνουν...

----------


## djsin

ο dkounal εχει δικιο σε αυτο που λεει αλλα δυστυχως ειναι παρανομο και αυτο που τηα πετυχει ειναι πιστευω το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα (μεχρι και να τα φορτωνουν σε hackers) 

παρολα αυτα δεν αποτελει dos καθως το service στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν γινεται denied απο το trojan αλλα απο τον οτε

αν τεθει διαφορετικα μπορεις να κατηγορησεις τον ΟΤΕ οτι κανει dos
*στο κατω κατω αν τρεχεις ενα προγραμμα επιτηδες με bandwidht usage 1% ο οτε σε περιοριζει

τι θα λεγατε αν οργανωμενα τρεχαμε ενα τετοιο προγραμμα και καναμε ενα τηλεφωνο στον οτε??

----------


## XavierGr

Εγώ είμαι μέσα.

Παράνομο ξεπαράνομο δεν με νοιάζει, τους έχω σιχαθεί. Έδωσα 70 euro για το USR 9105 (για p2p και surfing) και το χάρηκα μόνο 3 μήνες.

Δώστε μου το πρόγραμμα και οργανωθείτε να το τρέξουμε όλοι μαζί προγραμματισμένα.

500 overhead και 18 packets μου έβγαλε το all seeing-eye στις 6.00 am. Αμάν πια!!!!!

----------


## MNP-10

Εγω σας ειπα οτι στα πλαισια και του flashmob θα επρεπε να διοργανωσουμε "linux download day - Δοκιμασε και συ linux στο pc σου..."   :Wink:  

Ενα dvd iso κανει 2-3 μερες να κατεβει σε p2p και 1-2 σε ftp.  24 ωρες τουλαχιστον με τα οποια θα ειμαστε ολοι τερματισμενοι.. αν τα κατεβασουμε και απ'τα mirrors των ISP για να μην τους τρωμε το bandwidth δεν θα εχουμε ουτε προβλημα με bandwidth starvation στο κατεβασμα.. 

Με το πατωμα που θα πιασει, θα floodaρουν ολοι οι χρηστες τον ΟΤΕ με βλαβες. Τι θα πουν? Οτι τα παιξανε επειδη ηταν "ημερα ανοιχτου λογισμικου"? Θα τους παρουν με τις ντοματες.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Εγω σας ειπα οτι στα πλαισια και του flashmob θα επρεπε να διοργανωσουμε "linux download day - Δοκιμασε και συ linux στο pc σου..."   
> 
> Ενα dvd iso κανει 2-3 μερες να κατεβει σε p2p και 1-2 σε ftp.  24 ωρες τουλαχιστον με τα οποια θα ειμαστε ολοι τερματισμενοι.. αν τα κατεβασουμε και απ'τα mirrors των ISP για να μην τους τρωμε το bandwidth δεν θα εχουμε ουτε προβλημα με bandwidth starvation στο κατεβασμα.. 
> 
> Με το πατωμα που θα πιασει, θα floodaρουν ολοι οι χρηστες τον ΟΤΕ με βλαβες. Τι θα πουν? Οτι τα παιξανε επειδη ηταν "ημερα ανοιχτου λογισμικου"? Θα τους παρουν με τις ντοματες.


Τους βαρέθηκα όλους που μας έχουν "πρίξει" με το ανοιχτό λογισμικό! Δεν θα πω γιατί, γιατί τότε θα πάρω απάντηση και θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος... Σε όσους δεν αρέσουν τα Windows και μπορούν να βρούν λογισμικό για το Linux ας το βάλουν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους... Γίνετε κουραστική αυτή η συνεχής προτροπή!  :Whistle:  

Αντί για Linux θα μπορούσατε να βάλετε να κατεβαίνουν τεράστια αρχεία.... :Wink:  
(Αν και δεν μου φαίνετε ότι θα πετύχει)

----------


## perseas1

> Τους βαρέθηκα όλους που μας έχουν "πρίξει" με το ανοιχτό λογισμικό! Δεν θα πω γιατί, γιατί τότε θα πάρω απάντηση και θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος... Σε όσους δεν αρέσουν τα Windows και μπορούν να βρούν λογισμικό για το Linux ας το βάλουν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους... Γίνετε κουραστική αυτή η συνεχής προτροπή!  
> 
> Αντί για Linux θα μπορούσατε να βάλετε να κατεβαίνουν τεράστια αρχεία.... 
> (Αν και δεν μου φαίνετε ότι θα πετύχει)


off topic
μαγκακο -και σε αποκαλω ετσι γιατι με ενθουσιασε η ενεργεια σου να γραψεις στην επιτροπο-
αρρωστησα προσφατα και ετσι ειμαι αναπηρος αναγκασμενος να μενω σπιτι.
αρχισα λοιπον το ιντερνετ.και σκεφτηκα να δουλεψω με το νετ γιατι αλλη λυση δεν εχω.
για να κανω λοιπον ιστοσελιδες και μαγαζι(οποιας ποιοτητας) επρεπε να αγορασω προγραμματα
αξιας πολλων εκατονταδων ευρω.δεν τα ειχα. αρα η θα ημουν περιθωριοποιημενος η θα παρανομουσα η θα υπηρχε καποια βοηθεια.και την βπηκα στο opensource.
κατεβασα ολα τα εργαλεια λοιπον και κανω δουλεια τωρα.
καλη κακη κανω κατι.νομιμα και δωρεαν.
αυτο λοιπον ειναι το ζητουμενο με το οπεν σορς.
το δικαιωμα στην προσβαση.
αυτο που και εσυ ασκησες με την επιτροπο.
σκεψουτο λιγο.και παλι μπραβο για την επιτροπο

----------


## kostas_pav

> off topic
> μαγκακο -και σε αποκαλω ετσι γιατι με ενθουσιασε η ενεργεια σου να γραψεις στην επιτροπο-
> αρρωστησα προσφατα και ετσι ειμαι αναπηρος αναγκασμενος να μενω σπιτι.
> αρχισα λοιπον το ιντερνετ.και σκεφτηκα να δουλεψω με το νετ γιατι αλλη λυση δεν εχω.
> για να κανω λοιπον ιστοσελιδες και μαγαζι(οποιας ποιοτητας) επρεπε να αγορασω προγραμματα
> αξιας πολλων εκατονταδων ευρω.δεν τα ειχα. αρα η θα ημουν περιθωριοποιημενος η θα παρανομουσα η θα υπηρχε καποια βοηθεια.και την βπηκα στο opensource.
> κατεβασα ολα τα εργαλεια λοιπον και κανω δουλεια τωρα.
> καλη κακη κανω κατι.νομιμα και δωρεαν.
> αυτο λοιπον ειναι το ζητουμενο με το οπεν σορς.
> ...


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αλλά θα πρέπει να όλοι προσπαθούν να μας κάνουν να βάλουμε linux ενώ έχουμε κανονικό (εγώ και πληρωμένο) λογισμικό?

Το θέμα μας όμως είναι τα πακέτα:
Ακόμα και το πρωϊ πριν μερικές ώρες είμουν στα 15 πακέτα... Φαντάζομαι τι θα γίνει σήμερα και αύριο...

----------


## perseas1

και μπραβο στον κρητικο που το ανοιξε το θεμα εδω και ανοιξαμε τα γκαβα μας.
μην ψαρωνεις κρητικαρε

----------


## iang

> @dkounal
> 
> Αυτό που περιγράφεις έχει όνομα. Λέγεται DDOS attack και είναι μη-νόμιμη πράξη. Οπως επίσης και η προτροπή άλλων σε αυτή. Υπάρχουν και νόμιμοι τρόποι διαμαρτυρίας.


Ο ΟΤΕ με την υπηρεσια που προσφερει ειναι νομιμος ?
Και αν δεν, ειναι ποιος εχει παρει τα νομιμα μετρα εναντιον του ?
Που ακουστηκε να πουλαει καποιος "ελαττωματικο" προιον και να μην υφισταται συνεπειες ?

Παρολα αυτα,  συνεχιζει να διαφημιζει την ADSL με τον Χατζηγιαννη λεγοντας για παιχνιδια που τρεχουν. Δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι παραπλανητικη διαφημιση, *απατη* με δολο ειναι σιγουρα, και σε οποιοδηποτε κρατος ( που οι νομοι εφαρμοζονται ) θα ειχαν δεσει τους υπευθυνους.

Οσον αφορα τους νομιμους τροπους διαμαρτυριας, απ' οσο ξερω εχουν υπαρξει. Εκεινο το οποιο δεν εχω δει, ειναι να βγει ο ΟΤΕ και να πει : " Κυριοι, υπαρχει προβλημα, και το προβλημα θα λυθει σε 3 τερμινα ". Η σταση λοιπον του ΟΤΕ μαλλον αδιαφορια δειχνει και καλα κανει, αφου βλεπει οτι δεν προκειται να υποστει καμμια συνεπεια. Αυτη του η σταση ομως, ουτε νομιμη ειναι ουτε ηθικη.

Απο την αλλη πλευρα, μια προειδοποιηση του τυπου " ή φτιαξτε το δικτυο ή σας το μπουκωνουμε " ( συνδυασμενο με την αναλογη δημοσιοτητα ) ισως και να ηταν μια λυση.

----------


## shakm

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω... Χρησιμοποιώ το cfosspeed, που σίγουρα στέλνει κάποια πακέτα για να μπορεί να μετράει το ping μου τουλάχιστον. Ερωτώ πρωτίστως όσους γνωρίζουν το προγραμμα λοιπόν, θα δω διαφορά αν το σταματήσω;

----------


## punkstar69

παιδια τελικα τι μπορουμε να κανουμε με αυτα τα καταραμενα πακετα?
δηλωνω βλαβες δυο βδομαδες τωρα και ολο τις γυρνανγε πισω και θεορουν μια χαρα την γραμμη μου
ενω τις μισες ωρες της ημερας σαν συνολο τρωω ping timeout!

----------


## MNP-10

> Τους βαρέθηκα όλους που μας έχουν "πρίξει" με το ανοιχτό λογισμικό! Δεν θα πω γιατί, γιατί τότε θα πάρω απάντηση και θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος... Σε όσους δεν αρέσουν τα Windows και μπορούν να βρούν λογισμικό για το Linux ας το βάλουν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους... Γίνετε κουραστική αυτή η συνεχής προτροπή!  
> 
> Αντί για Linux θα μπορούσατε να βάλετε να κατεβαίνουν τεράστια αρχεία.... 
> (Αν και δεν μου φαίνετε ότι θα πετύχει)


Δεν επιασες το πνευμα... για να μην χαρακτηριστει το συντονισμενο mass downloading σαν denial of service, χρειαζεται μια σωστη βιτρινα. Το "linux download day" που λεω ειναι ακριβως αυτο. Εσυ κατεβασε pr0n.. :Thumbs up:  Ο αλλος ας κατεβασει warezιες και ταινιες.. απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ετσι πιο γρηγορα θα πατωσει το διεθνες bandwidth των isp, πριν ακομα  προλαβουν τα dslam να πατωσουν απο πακετα. Ναι και μεγαλα αρχεια will do.. Η αμα εχεις τοσο αχτι το linux, κατεβασε το και σβηστο  :Very Happy:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Δεν επιασες το πνευμα... για να μην χαρακτηριστει το συντονισμενο mass downloading σαν denial of service, χρειαζεται μια σωστη βιτρινα. Το "linux download day" που λεω ειναι ακριβως αυτο. Εσυ κατεβασε pr0n.. Ο αλλος ας κατεβασει warezιες και ταινιες.. απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ετσι πιο γρηγορα θα πατωσει το διεθνες bandwidth των isp, πριν ακομα  προλαβουν τα dslam να πατωσουν απο πακετα. Ναι και μεγαλα αρχεια will do.. Η αμα εχεις τοσο αχτι το linux, κατεβασε το και σβηστο


Δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειτε να προκαλέσει πρόβλημα αυτό.. Απλά θα είναι μπουκομένα τα DSLAMs όπως είναι και τώρα... :Thumb down:

----------


## MNP-10

Οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες, δεν "νομιζεις"..  :Cool:   Ετσι και μπουκαρουμε ολοι μεσα με συντονισμενα download θα αρχισει τρελλο πανηγυρι στο συρσιμο.. Θα ειναι τοσο που θα μπουκωσουν οι βλαβες απ'τις κλησεις  :Twisted Evil:  Τα contention ratio δεν ειναι και τοσο υψηλα που οι μεμονωμενοι χρηστες να μην κανουν διαφορα. Καθε αλλο. Εδω υπαρχει θρεντ "help, κατεβαζει ο γειτονας και πεφτει η ταχυτητα μου". Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το processing power του dslam που καταμεριζει τα πακετα / χρηστη. Δεν ειναι ατελειωτη η επεξεργαστικη ισχυς.

Ισως η συνταγη λυσης να βρισκεται στο Μαζικο download => Μαζικο συρσιμο => Ομαδικα παραπονα => Κινηση αναβαθμισης.

----------


## shaq141a

Αυτή η μέθοδος που περιγράφηκε από τον dkounal δεν είναι  DOS. 

Ορισμός:



> A denial-of-service attack (also, DoS attack) is an attack on a computer system or network that causes a loss of service to users by consuming the bandwidth of the victim network


Από την στιγμή που δεν καταναλώνεις bandwidth (ελάχιστο) δεν είναι DOS. Αντίθετα εσύ όταν στέλνεις τα πακέτα περιμένεις το δίκτυο στο οποίο θα σταλούν τα πακέτα να είναι φυσιολογικό. Αν δεν είναι δεν είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα αλλά κάποιου άλλου και να κόψουν αυτοί το λαιμό τους να φτιάξουν το δίκτυο τους.

Είναι θεικό ότι στην Αμερική έχουν φάει εταιρίες προστιματάρες μόλις ομολόγησαν ότι με κάποιον τρόπο έκαναν traffic shaping κατά του voip, και εδώ όλοι έχουμε πάθει το σύνδρομο του ωχαδερφισμού.

PS

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω το θέμα ένα πολύ ισχυρό χαρτί σε καταγγελία (ΕΕΤΤ, ΕΕ κλπ) θα ήταν ότι η υλοποίηση του ΟΤΕ αφήνει προβλήματα που μπορούν να εκμεταλευτούν κακόβουλα άτομα (Κρητικοί, ονόματα δε λέμε) και να κάνουν επίθεση στον υπολογιστή του θύματος

----------


## XavierGr

Ναι ρε παιδία αντε δώστε ένα πρόγραμμα να το τρέξουμε 1 μέρα για πλάκα να δούμε τι θα γίνει.
Μαλ@κία αυτό που θα πώ (και ανήθικο) αλλά αφού σέρνομαι εγώ ας σέρνονται και οι άλλοι για 1 μέρα να δούν την γλύκα.

Έτσι και αλλιώς όπως είπε και ο Shaq141a δεν φταίμε εμείς αν το δίκτυο τους πίτα και κακοστυμένο.

----------


## dkounal

http://www.engagesecurity.com/downlo...r100_setup.exe

Ειναι ένας packet builder (generator) για windows. Σε συνδυασμό με τον ADSL tester, εάν ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους UDP πακέτων έχουμε ίδια περίπου λήψη σε αριθμό πακέτων στον ADSL tester τότε έχουμε το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα. Toν packet builder τον τρέχει κάποιος τρίτος και στέλνει πακέτα στην γραμμή μας για να κάνουμε τις μετρήσεις....

Μόλις έπεσε και ένα Delphi flood προγραμματάκι με το source στα χέρια μου... 
Ρε τι βγάζουν οι γάλλοι.... Raw sockets βεβαια αλλά με μικρές αλλαγές κάνει ωραία δουλειά.... 
Λέω να δοκιμάσω λίγο μια οτενετ συνδρομή, που ο ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε ότι πρέπει να μου μποκάρει το Port 80 για να μην έχω web serving. Αλήθεια, μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό ο ΟΤΕ σε μια economy 3000?

----------


## t300

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν όσοι έχουν πρόσβαση σε pc Παν/μίων έστελναν από εκεί μεγάλο αριθμό πακέτων στα πλαίσια αυτών που προαναφέρθηκαν. Πχ στο pc στο γραφείο το allseeing βγάζει max pps 9000 !!! Οπότε αντίστοιχος θα είναι και ο αριθμός πακέτων που μπορεί να στείλει το pc.

----------


## pfoul

Διαβάζοντας τα σχετικά μέσα στο παρόν νήμα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής:
Εάν υποθέσουμε ότι υπάρχει Walkie-Talkie εφαρμογή που να δημιουργεί RTP πακέτα με μέγεθος που καθορίζεται από τον χρήστη και άρα πολύ μεγάλο, τόσο όσο και τα σχετικά από εφαρμογές με FTP. HTTP, κλπ (ίσως και πάντα σταθερού μεγέθους με padding),
και έχουμε πιταρισμένο DSLAM όπου "πέφτουν" οι δύο χρήστες και ακολουθούν την λογική:

Μιλάει ο 1ος για 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα, σταματάει, κάνει το ίδιο ο 2ος, κλπ

ή ο 1ος παίζει συνέχεια π.χ. κάποιο μουσικό κομάτι που κωδικοποιείται σε αυτά τα μεγάλα
πακέτα και τα παίρνει ο 2ος και μετά από αρκετή ώρα για μετρήσεις αντιστρέφονται οι ρόλοι.

Τότε εάν το πρόβλημα είναι στα μικρά πακέτα, δεν θα περνούσαν τα νέα, μεγάλα πακέτα με ισοδύναμο bandwidth και θα είχαμε ικανοποιητική απόδοση ήχου στον παραλήπτη;

Εάν ναι, τότε ποιος codec, κλπ θα ήταν καταλληλότερος; Μήπως μία τέτοια επικοινωνία (με ομιλίες τέτοιου τύπου) θα δούλευε ικανοποιητικά στην παρούσα κατάσταση;

Φιλικά

ΥΓ. Και για να το συνεχίσω το σενάριο. Έστω ότι για κάθε τέτοιο μεγάλο UDP πακέτο καπάκι αποστέλλεται και αντίγραφό του που ναι μεν μπορεί το λογισμικό του παραλήπτη να το απορρίψει ως duplicate (RTP sequence number), αλλά ως προς τα εισερχόμενα στο  DSLAM πακέτα για κατέβασμα στους χρήστες όχι, τότε αυτομάτως όλη η TCP κίνηση (λόγω συμφόρισης) δεν θα μειωνόταν και θα έβλεπαν οι κατεβάζοντες χρήστες μειωμένη ταχύτητα λόγω συμφόρησης; Και δεν θα ήταν κάτι τέτοιο καθ όλα νόμιμο και όχι DOS;

----------


## perseas1

> Αυτή η μέθοδος που περιγράφηκε από τον dkounal δεν είναι  DOS. 
> 
> Ορισμός:
> 
> 
> Από την στιγμή που δεν καταναλώνεις bandwidth (ελάχιστο) δεν είναι DOS. Αντίθετα εσύ όταν στέλνεις τα πακέτα περιμένεις το δίκτυο στο οποίο θα σταλούν τα πακέτα να είναι φυσιολογικό. Αν δεν είναι δεν είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα αλλά κάποιου άλλου και να κόψουν αυτοί το λαιμό τους να φτιάξουν το δίκτυο τους.
> 
> Είναι θεικό ότι στην Αμερική έχουν φάει εταιρίες προστιματάρες μόλις ομολόγησαν ότι με κάποιον τρόπο έκαναν traffic shaping κατά του voip, και εδώ όλοι έχουμε πάθει το σύνδρομο του ωχαδερφισμού.
> 
> ...


μαλλον τοπιασες καλα  το θεμα απο νομικη πλευρα νομιζω!!!!!!!
βεβαιως η ασφαλεια ειναι κρισιμο θεμα αν μπορει να αποδειχθη
κανας δικηγορος?
και πιο ευκολα καταλαβαινουν εφημεριδες κτλ

----------


## divined

Εγώ σε γραμμή 384/128 και με ISP Otenet πιάνω max 32 packets/sec αλλά συνήθως δουλεύω με 20-25 packets/sec. Δεν έχω δουλέψει VoIP οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη. Αλλα σε multiplayer games η γραμμή είναι αίσχος. 1 client με δυσκολία συνδέεται όταν κάνω τον server.

----------


## fentagin

Καλά τα λέτε ρε παιδιά ... αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων .. DDoS, bbras .. ιστορία κακό ...

αλλά πάλι μέσα στο ίδιο βούρκο είμαστε και μας βλέπω να είμαστε για πολύ ακόμα

----------


## nmavro73

Εχει δίκιο ο dkounal.Παράνομο η όχι δεν πρόκειται να κουνήσει ο ΟΤΕ το δαχτυλάκι του για να κάνε ι οτιδήποτε γιατι πληρωνεται.Εξάλλου ο καθένας μπορεί να πεί ότι ήταν τυχαίο που δοκίμαζε το προγραμματάκι την ίδια ώρα και μέρα  :Wink:

----------


## chilli21

Δεν είδα όλη την μέρα σήμερα πάνω από 24packets/second και αυτό σε 512 γραμμή :Crying:

----------


## dkounal

Απο σήμερα εφτιαξα το έτερο ήμισι του ADSL packet tester. Λέγεται ADSL packet probe.
Αναλαμβάνει να στείλει διαδοχικά πακέτα με μέγεθος 1,32,64,128,192,256,512 bytes από την ADSL ενός φίλου σας στην ADSL σας και ο ADSL packet tester θα καταγράψει τι έλαβε κάθε δευτερόλεπτο. Σε κάθε αλλαγή μεγέθους υπάρχει χρονική υστέριση ώστε να γίνεται ξεκάθαρα ο διαχωρισμός σε κάθε μέγεθος. Εάν, σε κάθε μέγεθος πακέτου, σε καθε δευτερολεπτο ο αριθμός των πακέτων είναι ο ίδιος πρακτικά τότε καλώς ήρθατε στο κλαμπ. Καλό ειναι να θυμηθείτε τι πληροφορια δινει ο tester από το σχετικό thread. Υποστριζεται τόσο UDP όσο και ICMP αλλά χρειάζεται winsock 2.0 δηλαδή από Windows 2000 και άνω και με administrator account. Λυπάμαι αυτά κατάφερε ένας μη σχετικός με το επάγγελμα σε 3 ώρες. Οι ειδικοί του είδους μπορούν να καταφερουν περισσότερα. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις εμπειρίες σας.
Εννοείται ότι έχω πλέον τεχνικα κάθε δυνατότητα για ένα προγραμματάκι που κάνει DDOS που οι ΟΤΕτζηδες θα τρεξουν μαραθώνιο...........  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

edit: Διόρθωση ενός Bug στην τυχαία πόρτα προέλευσης-πόρτα προορισμού

----------


## _DiMoN_

Κάνω download από news server με ανοιχτά 8 connections, σύμφωνα με DU meter το bandwidth μου είναι 394kbps και σύμφωνα με τον μετρητή των windows τα πακέτα μου ανά δευτερόλεπτο είναι περίπου 33.
Έχω γραμμή OTE και ISP vivodi (384).
Με αυτά τα δεδομένα θα έχω πρόβλημα σε VoIP και με ποιό codec, που μπορώ να διαμαρτυρηθώ. Περιμένω αναβάθμιση σε 512. Παλιά θυμάμαμαι δεν μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω VoIP..

----------


## didisies

To skype πχ για να λειτουργησει σωστα θελει 52-60 ΠΑΚΕΤΑ!!!
Οσοι εχουν 40-50 εχει διακοπες και οσοι εχουν <30 ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!!!
αυτα μετα απο πολυ παρακολουθηση!!!

----------


## pinkisntwell

> To skype πχ για να λειτουργησει σωστα θελει 52-60 ΠΑΚΕΤΑ!!!
> Οσοι εχουν 40-50 εχει διακοπες και οσοι εχουν <30 ΑΙΣΧΟΣ!!!!
> αυτα μετα απο πολυ παρακολουθηση!!!


Συνήθως με 40-45 είσαι καλά. Κάτω από 30 είναι πράγματι αίσχος.

----------


## MNP-10

Ετυχε να μπω με modem αποψε για λιγο.. Και λεω κατσε να μετρησω λιγο τα πακετα να γελασω.. Ε.. με συνδεση 44 kbit ειδα απο 65 ως 150 pps..  Και μετα αντι να γελασω, με επιασε να κλαψω.. (στη dsl με το ζορι παω πανω απο 20 και αυτο τα χαραματα)

----------


## vkonstad

Εγώ κόντεψα να "κλάψω" τώρα που είδα πρωινιάτικα 90 πακέτα και όλα να λειτουργούν, ενώ το βράδυ θα πέσω πάλι στα 18!!!! :Crying:

----------


## didisies

> Ετυχε να μπω με modem αποψε για λιγο.. Και λεω κατσε να μετρησω λιγο τα πακετα να γελασω.. Ε.. με συνδεση 44 kbit ειδα απο 65 ως 150 pps.. Και μετα αντι να γελασω, με επιασε να κλαψω.. (στη dsl με το ζορι παω πανω απο 20 και αυτο τα χαραματα)


Κάθε φορά που χρειαζομαι να παρω τηλεφωνο με το skype πχ στο εξωτερικο χρησιμοποιω την dialup για να γινει η δουλεια μου ενω εχω 384 και περιμενω αναβαθμιση σε 512 που δεν νομιζω να διορθωσει και τπτ...

πΟΤΕ θα καμει ξαστερια!

----------


## FiReMaX7

πΟΤΕ  :Razz:

----------


## killer_instinct

> Κάθε φορά που χρειαζομαι να παρω τηλεφωνο με το skype πχ στο εξωτερικο χρησιμοποιω την dialup για να γινει η δουλεια μου ενω εχω 384 και περιμενω αναβαθμιση σε 512 που δεν νομιζω να διορθωσει και τπτ...
> 
> πΟΤΕ θα καμει ξαστερια!


Εγώ είχα μιλήσει με Δανία, με σύνδεση ISDN μιά χαρούλα όλα.. Περιττό να πω πως τώρα με την DSL 384 δεν κλάνει βήμα... Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει, δεν πάει άλλο...

----------


## t300

> Περιμένω αναβάθμιση σε 512. Παλιά θυμάμαμαι δεν μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω VoIP..


Ελπίζω εσύ να είσαι τυχερός. Εγώ με 512 εδώ και μία εβδομάδα έχω 17-25 pps.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για να κάνω καταγγελία?

----------


## mich83

> Περιττό να πω πως τώρα με την DSL 384 δεν *κλάνει* βήμα...


Πιφ.. :Snorkel:

----------


## chilli21

Σε 512 έχω 20pps όλες τις μέρες τις εβδομάδας!!!Πού να δεις της προκοπής ταχύτητες με τέτοια ποιότητα.Σε ftp πιάνω 56kb/s αλλά σε p2p ούτε 15kb/s :Sad:

----------


## didisies

Στο DC++ πιανω 40kb/sec με 384 αλλα την ιδια ωρα οχι παραπανω απο 20-30 πακετα...
Εχει πλακα να ειναι χειροτερα με την 512!!!
Το επομενο βημα μετατροπη της γραμμης σε ISDN και του ADSL over ISDN!
Toτε θα λυθει!

----------


## gtl

Τώρα τελευταία ακούμε πολλά για 200.000, άλλες φορές 300.000 και άλλες... 500.000 νέες πόρτες DSLAM από τον ΟΤΕ. Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής. Αν προμηθευθούν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες τόσες επιπλέον πόρτες, θα "διαμοιράσουν" τους χρήστες ανάμεσα στα DSLAMs ώστε να μην υπάρχει συμφόρηση και να λυθούν ανάλογα προβλήματα (ανάμεσα στα οποία και οι περιορισμοί πακέτων)? Έστω σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο, είναι δυνατόν κάτι τέτοιο, ή δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά τα πράγματα?

----------


## mich83

> Στο DC++ πιανω 40kb/sec με 384 αλλα την ιδια ωρα οχι παραπανω απο 20-30 πακετα...
> Εχει πλακα να ειναι χειροτερα με την 512!!!
> Το επομενο βημα μετατροπη της γραμμης σε ISDN και του ADSL over ISDN!
> Toτε θα λυθει!



"PLAY": Το DC++ δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα. Δεν χρησιμοποιεί πολλά πακέτα. Δεν μετράμε με αυτό τα πακέτα. Είναι πολύ καλή λύση για όσους αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα. "STOP"

----------


## didisies

> "PLAY": Το DC++ δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα. Δεν χρησιμοποιεί πολλά πακέτα. Δεν μετράμε με αυτό τα πακέτα. Είναι πολύ καλή λύση για όσους αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα. "STOP"


Ξερω πως μετρουνται τα πακετα..Εχω κατεβασει το σχετικο χρησιμο adsl packet tester.
Μαλλον για αυτο το DC++ παει καλα.
Αλλα γενικα πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι με τον αριθμο των πακετων και οχι με το μεγεθος του καθε πακετου.

----------


## mich83

> Ξερω πως μετρουνται τα πακετα..Εχω κατεβασει το σχετικο χρησιμο adsl packet tester.
> Μαλλον για αυτο το DC++ παει καλα.
> Αλλα γενικα πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι με τον αριθμο των πακετων και οχι με το μεγεθος του καθε πακετου.


Ναι απλώς απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει και εγώ το μέγεθος των πακέτων έχει άμεση σχέση με την ποσότητα τους. Όταν δηλαδή κατεβάζεις απο ftp ένα αρχείο έχεις λίγα και μεγάλα πακέτα. Σε VoIP όμως κ.λ.π έχεις πολλά μικρά άρα και πρόβλημα.


Υ.Γ: το play-stop δεν το έγραψα ως προς εσένα αλλά ως προς εμένα. Επειδή τελευταίως έχω γράψει σε 4-5 threads για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------


## trojy

> από ...
> http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817
> 
> _Προβλήματα σε εφαρμογές VoIP & Multicast
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σε ορισμένους χρήστες ADSL παρουσιάζονται καθυστερήσεις και ιδιαίτερα υψηλοί χρόνοι απόκρισης , τα αποτελέσματα των οποίων γίνονται ιδιαιτέρως αισθητά σε εφαρμογές που λειτουργούν με χρήση πρωτοκόλλων VoIP & Multicast.  Τα συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα φαίνεται  πως  παρουσιάζονται ανεξαρτήτως  παροχέα υπηρεσιών Internet. Η FORTHnet έχει μελετήσει από την πλευρά της το πρόβλημα και στα πλαίσια της συνεργασίας της με τον ΟΤΕ του έχει κοινοποιήσει όλες τις σχετικές πληροφορίες. Ο ΟΤΕ μελετά το πρόβλημα και περιμένουμε σχετική ενημέρωση. Τέλος τα στοιχεία που έχει η FORTHnet σχετικά με το πρόβλημα έχουν κοινοποιηθεί και στην ΕΕΤΤ._
> 
> Ζήτησα να μου στείλουν από το internet-support της forthnet τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου ή όποιο άλλο στοιχείο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στον εντοπισμό αυτής της αναφοράς στην ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορεί να είναι δύσκολος ο εντοπισμός της..


Πήρα άμεση απάντηση από τη forthnet...



> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι η ενημέρωση της ΕΕΤΤ έγινε στα πλαίσια  απάντησης της FORTHnet σε σχετική καταγγελία πελάτη της FORTHnet κατά του ΟΤΕ  προς την ΕΕΤΤ. Ο αριθμός πρωτοκόλλου με τον οποίο παρέλαβε την απάντηση μας η  ΕΕΤΤ είναι 3952 με ημερομηνία 3/2.


 Ελπίζω να βοηθάω όσους έχουν κάνει καταγγελία για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, και συνάντησαν δυσκολίες στο να βρεθούν αντίστοιχες καταγγελίες...Είμαι ικανοποιημένος από την απάντηση της forthnet..

----------


## ndan_gr

Είναι δυνατόν να κατεβάζω με 40-50kb/s σταθερά, μετά για 2 λεπτά με 110kb/s και αυτή την στιγμή με 5kb/s????

----------


## shadowman

επειδή διαβάζω οτι αρκετοί απευθύνονται στον ΕΕΤΤ για καταγγελίες σχετικά με το πρόβλημα
σας παραθέτω την σύνθεση του ΕΕΤΤ


 Η ΕΕΤΤ απαρτίζεται από εννέα μέλη, εκ των οποίων ένας είναι Πρόεδρος και δύο Αντιπρόεδροι αρμόδιοι για τους τομείς των ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών και παροχής ταχυδρομικών υπηρεσιών αντίστοιχα. *Σύμφωνα με τον Ν.3371/2005, ο Πρόεδρος και οι Αντιπρόεδροι επιλέγονται και διορίζονται από το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο, ύστερα από πρόταση του Υπουργού Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών και γνώμη της Επιτροπής Θεσμών και Διαφάνειας της Βουλής. Τα υπόλοιπα μέλη διορίζονται από τον Υπουργό Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών.* 'Ως μέλη της ΕΕΤΤ επιλέγονται πρόσωπα εγνωσμένου κύρους, που απολαμβάνουν ευρείας κοινωνικής αποδοχής και διακρίνονται για την επιστημονική τους κατάρτιση και την επαγγελματική τους ικανότητα στον τεχνικό, οικονομικό ή νομικό τομέα'. Τα μέλη της κατά την άσκηση των καθηκόντων τους απολαμβάνουν πλήρους προσωπικής και λειτουργικής ανεξαρτησίας.

Από 1-8-2005 η σύνθεση της Ολομέλειας της ΕΕΤΤ είναι η ακόλουθη:

    * Πρόεδρος: Νικήτας Αλεξανδρίδης, Καθηγητής στο Τμήμα Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών και Πληροφορικής του Πανεπιστημίου George Washington, Washington D.C., ΗΠΑ
    * Αντιπρόεδρος για τον τομέα των Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών: Νικόλαος Κουλούρης, Δικηγόρος
    * Αντιπρόεδρος για τον τομέα παροχής Ταχυδρομικών Υπηρεσιών: Θοδωρής Δραβίλλας, Διπλωματούχος Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός ΕΜΠ
    * Μέλη:
          o Παναγιώτης Κωττής, Καθηγητής ΕΜΠ
          o Ιωάννης Παλαιολόγος, Αν. Καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά
          o Μιχαήλ Σακκάς, Μηχανολόγος Ηλεκτρολόγος ΕΜΠ
          o Παναγιώτης Τσανάκας, Καθηγητής ΕΜΠ
          o Γεώργιος Τσαπρούνης, Δικηγόρος
          o Αλκιβιάδης-Κωνσταντίνος Ψάρρας, Δικηγόρος

Διαβάστε πως διορίζονται τα μέλη του ΕΕΤΤ και θα καταλάβαιτε τι παίζεται
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο υπουργός μεταφορών δεν ήταν ο συνήγορος του "ιδιωτικού" ΟΤΕ όταν έγινε η διαμαρτυρία για τις τιμές ADSL;
,
Επίσης ο νόμος που προβλέπει πως επιλέγονται τα μέλη του ΕΕΤΤ είναι φρέσκος, παλαιότερα τα μέλη διοριζόταν διακομματικά με πλειοψηφία 4/5 του προεδρίου της βουλής.
Αυτά.

----------


## Mill

Εγω τα παω τραγικα με τα πακετα,με το adslpacketester εχω μεσο ορο γυρω στα 20 τη πιο πολυ ωρα της μερας. :Thumb down: 

Εχω παρει και στο τεχνικο τμημα της Forthnet για το θεμα,μου λενε δε μπορουν να κανουν τπτ απο τη μερια τους.Εχουν ενημερωσει τον οτε και τον ΕΕΤΤ λενε. :Mad:

----------


## XavierGr

> Ξερω πως μετρουνται τα πακετα..Εχω κατεβασει το σχετικο χρησιμο adsl packet tester.
> Μαλλον για αυτο το DC++ παει καλα.
> Αλλα γενικα πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι με τον αριθμο των πακετων και οχι με το μεγεθος του καθε πακετου.


Ρε παιδία πιο είναι αυτό το adsl packet tester και που μπορώ να το βρώ;
Έψαξα google και εδώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρώ. Για να μετρήσω τα πακέτα μου χρησιμοποιώ το All-seeing eye και το Perfmon.

----------


## trojy

> Ρε παιδία πιο είναι αυτό το adsl packet tester και που μπορώ να το βρώ;
> Έψαξα google και εδώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρώ. Για να μετρήσω τα πακέτα μου χρησιμοποιώ το All-seeing eye και το Perfmon.



Windows: απενεργοποιείστε για λίγο το firewall, 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4991&d=1136644516
*(adsl packet tester)*

Linux: tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host INTERNET_IP and udp' 1
Τρέξτε μία εφαρμογή όπως το voipbuster και δείτε αν αντιμετωπίζετε ή όχι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## XavierGr

Υπάρχει κάπου το source για το προγραμματάκι.
Είναι απλό και αξιόπιστο (από ότι φαίνεται).

Θα ήταν πολύ καλό να κρατάει στην μνήμη μια μεταβλητή για το μέγιστο αριθμό πακέτων που έπιασε ή αλλιώς να βγάζει σε ένα txt αρχείο όλες τις τιμές που πήρε. (κάτι σαν το FRAPS)

Edit: Χάλια η κατάσταση. Στα 20-21 πακέτα πιάνει κόφτη!!! *&@^$*&*&@#@(*&

----------


## mich83

> Linux: tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host INTERNET_IP and udp' 1


Πρέπει πρώτα να κατεβάσω κάποιο πρόγραμμα; Γιατί μου βγάζει command not found.

----------


## Hwoarang

Το linux σημαίνει ότι αναφέρεται σε Λίνουξ λειτουργικό

αυτή την εντολή θα γράψεις

tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host INTERNET_IP and udp' 1

----------


## mich83

> Το linux σημαίνει ότι αναφέρεται σε Λίνουξ λειτουργικό
> 
> αυτή την εντολή θα γράψεις
> 
> tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host INTERNET_IP and udp' 1


mich@localhost:~$ tcpstat -i ppp0 -f 'dst host INTERNET_IP and udp'
bash: tcpstat: command not found
mich@localhost:~$

----------


## dkounal

> Πρέπει πρώτα να κατεβάσω κάποιο πρόγραμμα; Γιατί μου βγάζει command not found.


Ναι, πρεπει να το κατεβάσεις και να το κάνεις compile, δες από την παραπομπή στην περιγραφή του προβλήματος που θα το βρεις. 

Η ΕΕΤΤ λέει ότι δεν ρυθμιστική αρχή για το θέμα των ADSL, υπάρχει κάπου που να φαίνεται σε νομο, υπουργική απόφαση, κλπ?

Επι τη ευκαιρία, για να δειτε πόσο καλά διαβάζουν το συγκεκριμένο thread από τον ΟΤΕ, έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι ΙΡ διευθυνσεις των συνδρομητών ADSL της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ αλλάζουν subnet Β αυτές τις μέρες... Από 87.202.χ.χ. σήμερα τις βλέπω σημερα στο 87.203.χ.χ : τι σημαίνει αυτό; Βάλαν τους καινούργιους BBRAS σε λειτουργία, έχει πάνω 65000 adsl συνδρομητές η otenet, ή αγχωθήκαν;

----------


## yiapap

> Η ΕΕΤΤ λέει ότι δεν ρυθμιστική αρχή για το θέμα των ADSL, υπάρχει κάπου που να φαίνεται σε νομο, υπουργική απόφαση, κλπ?


Παλιά!
Σύμφωνα με το νέο νόμο είναι υπεύθυνη των πάντων!
Δες το Άρθρο 12 παρ. 1

btw και παλαιότερα ήταν. Η μη εύθυνη της ήταν σε θέματα κοστολόγησης  :Wink:

----------


## dkounal

> Παλιά!
> Σύμφωνα με το νέο νόμο είναι υπεύθυνη των πάντων!
> Δες το Άρθρο 12 παρ. 1
> 
> btw και παλαιότερα ήταν. Η μη εύθυνη της ήταν σε θέματα κοστολόγησης


Με τον καινουργιο, όταν θα εφαρμοστεί κάποια στιγμή τέλη του 2006, και αφου γίνουν όλα με τον ρυθμό χελώνας του δημοσίου, ναι...

Για αυτή τη στιγμή με τον παλαιό νόμο, έχεις πρόχειρο ποιο ΦΕΚ είναι; Εάν ξέρω ημερομηνία χονδρικά ή αριθμό φύλλου, έχω πρόσβαση και μπορώ να το βρω από το ΕΤ. Θα με βοηθούσες πολύ. Γιατι μου λένε ότι δεν έχουν καμια ρυθμιστική αρμοδιότητα, αρνούνται και αυτοί για οτιδήποτε γραπτό τους ζητάς, και με παραπέμπουν μόνο σε δικαστήρια.
Ακόμη και το γεγονός ότι δεν τους απάντησε ο ΟΤΕ από το Νοέμβρη, δεν θέλουν να μου δώσουν γραπτώς. Τέτοια σαπίλα....    :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## cybermage

Είμαι  και εγώ από αυτούς τους αξιολύπητους συνδρομητές του πΟΤΕ. Είμαι στην περιοχή του Αμαρουσίου και με All-Seeing βγάζει αποτελέσματα στην καλύτερη γύρω στο 18!!! Όταν κάνω τεστ για VoIP η σύνδεση κολλάει, etc.

Τι έχω κάνει μεχρι στιγμής. Μίλησα με Forthnet και μου είπαν ότι έχουν μιλήσει με τον ΟΤΕ και ότι γενικά έχουν κάνει καταγγελίες.

Μίλησα με Altec και μου είπαν ότι και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους έχουν κάνει τα ίδια.

Μίλησα με το 121, το 134, etc. Έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα δύο κλήσεις για να κάνω report βλάβη. Επίσης επικοινώνησε μαζί μου ένας τεχνικός ο οποίος μου είπε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι το UBR. Τον ρώτησα για αλλαγή DSLAM και μου είπε ότι το κοντινότερο διαθέσιμο είναι στη Λαμία (???)

Αύριο θα ξαναεπικοινωνήσω μαζί τους και θα τους κάνω και γραπτή διαμαρτυρία.

Υπάρχει κόσμος ο οποίος ενδιαφέρεται να τους μηνύσουμε, να βγούμε στα κανάλια, να κάνουμε ομαδική διαμαρτυρία;

Παρεπιπτόντως, υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο link που να μπορούμε να δούμε πόσοι χρήστες είναι σε 512 στο dslam μας; Μήπως έτσι ανέβουν τα packets...

----------


## didisies

Η κατασταση δεν παει οχι αλλο αλλα ουτε παραλλο!
Θα κανω αγωγη στον ΟΤΕ γιατι αναγκαζομαι να πληρωνω χρονοχρεωση σε ΕΠΑΚ για να χρησιμοποιησω τα voip οταν εχω 384 ΑDSL>>>>> ΞΕΦΤΙΛΑ!

----------


## cybermage

Να κάνουμε ομαδική αγωγή...

Η 56k μπορεί να παίξει ταυτόχρονα με την ADSL? Αν ναι με ή χωρίς φίλτρο?

----------


## dkounal

offtopic, αλλά να ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον προγραμματάκι. Στέλνει συνεπώς UDP ή ICMP πακέτα του 1 byte (46 bytes με το oherhead του πρωτοκόλλου) για να κρατήσει μια σύνδεση ανεκτή. Δέχεται ΙΡ διεύθυνση ή και ένα ολόκληρο subnet της μορφής πχ 87.202.0.1/15 και δημιουργεί ένα πίνακα με τις διαθέσιμες διευθυνσεις. Ακολούθως σε κάθε interval στέλνει ένα πακέτο, τρέχοντας μια-μια τις ΙΡ διευθυνσεις του πίνακα. Το μειονέκτημα του είναι ότι δεν επιτρέπει την αποστολή περισσοτέρων του ενός πακέτων σε κάθε ΙΡ διεύθυνση ανά δευτερόλεπτο και έτσι ποτέ ένας χρήστης από μόνος του δεν μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει για DOS attack (εάν θέλετε με το google θα βρείτε μπόλικα). Ο ελάχιστος χρόνος για αποστολή πακέτου είναι το 1ms και θα χρειαστεί να δηλώσετε τουλάχιστον 1000 ΙΡ διευθυνσεις σε ένα γρήγορο υπολογιστή με καλό δικτυακό εξοπλισμό και 44 Κbytes/sec upload οπότε μάλλον μιλάμε για θεωρητικές περιπτώσεις. Πρακτικά, λειτουργεί αξιόπιστα από 5ms χρόνο και πάνω, στέλνοντας μόλις 200 πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο.
Η λογική του είναι παρόμοια με τη λειτουργία του beacon στο 802.11b και μοιάζει με αυτο που κάνει το access point, ώστε με ελάχιστο bandwidth penalty έχεις καλη απόκριση από κάθε συσκευή.

----------


## yiapap

> Με τον καινουργιο, όταν θα εφαρμοστεί κάποια στιγμή τέλη του 2006, και αφου γίνουν όλα με τον ρυθμό χελώνας του δημοσίου, ναι...
> 
> Για αυτή τη στιγμή με τον παλαιό νόμο, έχεις πρόχειρο ποιο ΦΕΚ είναι; Εάν ξέρω ημερομηνία χονδρικά ή αριθμό φύλλου, έχω πρόσβαση και μπορώ να το βρω από το ΕΤ. Θα με βοηθούσες πολύ. Γιατι μου λένε ότι δεν έχουν καμια ρυθμιστική αρμοδιότητα, αρνούνται και αυτοί για οτιδήποτε γραπτό τους ζητάς, και με παραπέμπουν μόνο σε δικαστήρια.
> Ακόμη και το γεγονός ότι δεν τους απάντησε ο ΟΤΕ από το Νοέμβρη, δεν θέλουν να μου δώσουν γραπτώς. Τέτοια σαπίλα....


Το link για το νεο νόμο στο παράθεσα παραπάνω. Ψηφίστηκε στο τέλος Ιανουαρίου. Συνεπώς σε κανένα μήνα θα δημοσιευτεί και θα τεθεί σε ισχύ.
Όχι λοιπόν στο τέλος του 2006  :Wink: 

Τώρα για τον υπό κατάργηση νόμο, αν θέλεις δες στο pdf του νέου νόμου (Άρθρο 71). Εκεί αναφέρονται όλοι οι νόμοι και τα ΠΔ που αναθεωρούνται/καταργούνται.
Δυστυχώς είναι πολλά και ο Acrobat μου κάνει χαζά κατά το copy/paste από το συγκεκριμένο έγγραφο.

----------


## dkounal

> Το link για το νεο νόμο στο παράθεσα παραπάνω. Ψηφίστηκε στο τέλος Ιανουαρίου. Συνεπώς σε κανένα μήνα θα δημοσιευτεί και θα τεθεί σε ισχύ.
> Όχι λοιπόν στο τέλος του 2006


Νομίζω ότι δημοσιεύτηκε στις 3/2/06 και έχει αριθμό φύλλου 13 (και εδώ έβαλε κάποιος το χέρι του :Wink: 
Μέχρι να τεθεί σε λειτουργία όμως..... Ζήσε Μάη μου (και Μάη θα είναι καλά) να δείς ADSL....

----------


## globalnoise

100 Σελίδες το θέμα... OMG :X

Και ακόμα άκρη δεν έχουμε βγάλει...

----------


## Hwoarang

:Razz:  Ίσως επειδή δεν υπάρχει λύση. Βαδίζουμε προς το άγνωστο :Cool:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> 100 Σελίδες το θέμα... OMG :X
> 
> Και ακόμα άκρη δεν έχουμε βγάλει...


Άκρη έχουμε βγάλει μια χαρά. Το πρόβλημα είναι στον πΟΤΕ αλλά μας έχει γράψει στα @@ του.

----------


## globalnoise

lol

Καλώς το... Από σήμερα το μεσημέρι αρχίζω και εγώ να πήζω στην 512  :Wink: 

Να προλάβω να χαρώ τα leet krew models στο cs:s άραγε? Άντε ρε Valve μην αργείς!

----------


## cybermage

Το postcount έφτασε 2000 σε αυτό το θέμα.

Το ερώτημα είναι ένα: Ποια θα είναι η αντίδρασή μας στη συνεχιζόμενη αδιαφορία του ΟΤΕ να βρει μια λύση για το πρόβλημα;

----------


## dkounal

> Το postcount έφτασε 2000 σε αυτό το θέμα.
> Το ερώτημα είναι ένα: Ποια θα είναι η αντίδρασή μας στη συνεχιζόμενη αδιαφορία του ΟΤΕ να βρει μια λύση για το πρόβλημα;


Εγω προσωπικά τρέχω το connection keep alive και περιμένω μια γραπτή απάντηση που θα την έχω πολύ σύντομα και θα την κάνω post στις ειδήσεις του ADSLgr καθώς πιάνει πολλά ερωτήματα  σχετικά με την διάθεση της ADSL και ήταν καλά τεκμηριωμένη. Βέβαια θα τα έχουν απαντήσει και εάν όχι θα προχωρήσει στις προβλεπόμενες διοικητικές κυρώσεις που προβλέπει τόσο ο παλαιός όσο και ο νέος νόμος;
Η ΕΕΤΤ δεν φαίνεται να έχει καμιά διάθεση να κάνει το οτιδήποτε, αλλά μην προλέγω. Ήδη και από τον παλαιό νόμο κάθε εταιρεία οφείλει να ανακοινώνει δημόσια τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές που ορίζουν κάθε υπηρεσία ποσοτικά και ποιοτικά και η ΕΕΤΤ οφείλει να ελέγχει εάν αυτό γίνεται. Είδατε πουθενά ανακοινωμένο το ratio?
Οι ISPs από 3/2/06 έχουν κάθε περιθώριο να πιέσουν τον ΟΤΕ, θα το κάνουν όμως; Ο ΟΤΕ έχει το ασύδοτο το αργότερο μέχρι τον Αυγουστο ενώ εξαρτάται από τον υπουργό μεταφορών να το κάνει νωρίτερα. H EETT θα αρχίσει τις διαβουλεύεις και τις λοιπές καθυστερήσεις και καλό (επόμενο) χειμώνα...

----------


## amnis

> Πήρα άμεση απάντηση από τη forthnet...
> Ελπίζω να βοηθάω όσους έχουν κάνει καταγγελία για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, και συνάντησαν δυσκολίες στο να βρεθούν αντίστοιχες καταγγελίες...Είμαι ικανοποιημένος από την απάντηση της forthnet..


 
Φυσικα βοηθησε η απαντηση σου και ειδικα εμενα που ετυχε να κανω αυτη την καταγγελια....και
μην τονισω βεβαια οτι την ανακοινωση αυτη την ειχε βγαλει η Forthnet πολυ πριν τον αριθμο
πρωτοκολου που σου εδωσε.....που σημαινει οτι τιποτα δεν ειχε δωσει ακομα στην ΕΕΤΤ....!

Ομως θα σταθω σε κατι που σοφα εγραψε ο αγαπητος για τις προσπαθειες του πλεον dkounal:
______________________________________________________________________________
" Σκέφτομαι εδώ και αρκετό καιρό με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει δημοσιοποίηση του προβλήματος σε μια χώρα που οι μισοί είναι της λογικής "Ωχ αδερφέ, που να τρέχω τώρα" και οι άλλοι μισοί είναι διαπλεκόμενοι και πουλημένοι. "
 ______________________________________________________________________________

  Άραγε σε ποια περιπτωση κατατασομεστε ορισμενοι εδω μέσα....λεμε... λεμε... γραφουμε αλλα
ποιοι πραγματικα εχουν κανει την καταγγελια τους  :RTFM:  , εχουν ασχοληθει  πραγματικα με το θεμα?
  Θα μου πειτε γιατι ρωταω....ρωταω διοτι στην ΕΕΤΤ οπου εχω μια καλη (προς το παρον) συνεργασια,
εχουν ελαχιστοτατες, μετρημενες στα δακτυλα του χεριου, καταγγελιες.... :Evil:  για αυτο το θεμα

ΚΡΙΜΑ
 :Redface:

----------


## _DiMoN_

Με 384 και χρήση voipbuster χτες το βράδι και σήμερα τα πακέτα είναι 52-56. Αυτό να υποθέσω είναι καλό νούμερο... Τώρα περιμένω και την αναβάθμιση στα 512...

----------


## killer_instinct

XAAXAXAXAXAXA!
Μόλις άκουσα την διαφήμιση του Χατζηγιάννη να λέει για το game:
"Όσο πιο γρήγορα τρέχει, τοσο πιο συναρπαστικό ειναι!!"

ΧΑΧαχαχαχαχα! Τρελά γέλία!

----------


## pan.nl

> Μόλις άκουσα την διαφήμιση του Χατζηγιάννη να λέει για το game:
> "Όσο πιο γρήγορα τρέχει, τοσο πιο συναρπαστικό ειναι!!"


Ε, σκέψου ότι...μόνο οι θαυμάστριες του Χατζηγιάννη να "τσιμπήσουν" από η διαφήμιση (όχι για το online gaming), θα πάει το ποσοστό διείσδυσης του ADSL στη χώρα στο 5%  :Blink:  ...πάντως πολύ μ'αρέσει το marketing του ΟΤΕ. Δεν κοιτάνε εκεί να αναβαθμίσουν το δίκτυο και να δώσουν το bandwidth που έχουν αδιάθετο μήπως και δούμε άσπρη μέρα, ο Χατζηγιάννης τους μάρανε!  :Cool:

----------


## cybermage

Με 17 packets per second λέτε να μου τρέχει το τάβλι online και αν ναι, σε τι ταχύτητες;

Θα έχω άραγε την συναρπαστική απόλαυση της ταχύτητας του Internet για την οποία όλοι μιλούν τελευταία;

----------


## Hwoarang

Νομίζω ότι ίσως και να νιώσεις την εμπειρία να παίξεις τάβλι στο νετ ακόμα και με 17 πακέτα

----------


## didisies

Αμα ειναι κανενα ταβλι με animation και καλα γραφικά ουτε αυτο θα τρεχει!!!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΙΣΧΥΝΤΟΙ!!!
Θελουν πολυ γιουχα!

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Νομίζω ότι ίσως και να νιώσεις την εμπειρία να παίξεις τάβλι στο νετ ακόμα και με 17 πακέτα


Μιας και το αναφέρεις να σου πω ότι το τάβλι του yahoo games λειτουργεί μόνο αν δεν έχεις άνοιχτο bittorrent από πίσω.

----------


## pan.nl

Αφήστε που τελευταία το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα παρουσιάζεται εως πολύ αργά το βράδυ...Πάνε οι ημέρες που έφτιαχνε, τουλάχιστον μετά τις 22:00...Στις 1:15 το πρωί η μέτρηση έδωσε 17 πακέτα...αν είναι δυνατόν!

----------


## XavierGr

> Αφήστε που τελευταία το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα παρουσιάζεται εως πολύ αργά το βράδυ...Πάνε οι ημέρες που έφτιαχνε, τουλάχιστον μετά τις 22:00...Στις 1:15 το πρωί η μέτρηση έδωσε 17 πακέτα...αν είναι δυνατόν!


Πότε; Έγω το κάνω και 6 το πρωί και δεν βλέπω πάνω απο 20 πακέτα με τίποτα.

----------


## MNP-10

> Με 17 packets per second λέτε να μου τρέχει το τάβλι online και αν ναι, σε τι ταχύτητες;
> 
> Θα έχω άραγε την συναρπαστική απόλαυση της ταχύτητας του Internet για την οποία όλοι μιλούν τελευταία;


Απαντηση ΟΤΕτζηδων: "Φιλαρακο εμεις παρεχουμε ΦΑΣΤ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ οχι ΦΑΣΤ ΤΑΒΛΙ"

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Απαντηση ΟΤΕτζηδων: "Φιλαρακο εμεις παρεχουμε ΦΑΣΤ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ οχι ΦΑΣΤ ΤΑΒΛΙ"


 :ROFL:  Πράγματι αυτό θα σου έλεγαν. Είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα. Όπως και όσοι λένε ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό και φταίνε αυτοί που κατεβάζουν απο p2p και όχι το QoS του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## xkouzou

έχω και εγω 384 και απο τον ιανουάριο που εχω συνδεθεί δεν εχω δεί ταχύτητα πάνω απο 20klbs/sec .συνέχεια δηλώνω βλάβη και στην οτενετ και στο 121 και μου λένε οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γραμμής ολα αυτα απο τον οτε. Σήμερα πηρα το τελικο χτυπημα και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω .με πήραν απο τον οτε και μου είπαν οτι δεν θεωρείται 20klbs/sec βλάβη και οτι αυτη θα ειναι η ταχυτητα μου μεχρι να γινει καποια αναβάθμιση στις γραμμές του που δεν ξέρουν πότε θα γινει αυτό και κάθομαι και λεω ποια ταχύτητα θεωρούν βλαβη τα εχω παρει μεχρι εκει που δεν παει με τους μην τους πω γιατι δεν αξίζουν. δεν ξέρω τι να κανω ακου ρεεεεε! αυτη την ταχυτητα θα εχω πες τε μου τι να κάνω? ειμαι στο 488 dslam αγ.βαρβάρας εχει κανεις εκει το ιδιο προβλημα? αχχχ ρεεε Ποτε!!!!!!!

----------


## JoeBar

> Πράγματι αυτό θα σου έλεγαν. Είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα. Όπως και όσοι λένε ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό και φταίνε αυτοί που κατεβάζουν απο p2p και όχι το* QoS του ΟΤΕ*.


Ποιό είπες Αλέκο;;;! ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!  :ROFL:

----------


## Hwoarang

:ROFL:   :ROFL:  Qos του ΟΤΕ? What is this? :Thinking:

----------


## FiReMaX7

προς τι ο γελωτας;;;  :Razz:

----------


## Mill

Οτιναναι με τα πακετα.Το πρωι ειχα 40(!) μεσο ορο,και πριν λιγο 10-15 παλι.  :Evil:

----------


## pan.nl

> Οτιναναι με τα πακετα.Το πρωι ειχα 40(!) μεσο ορο,και πριν λιγο 10-15 παλι


Μη τα λες απότομα...παθαίνω κάτι, Mill! Ευτυχώς σήμερα τα προβλήματα ήταν λίγα, αλλά το έχω πάρει πλέον απόφαση...είναι κάποιες ημέρες που θα σέρνεται και κάποιες άλλες που θα πηγαίνει καλύτερα (και όχι αναγκαία κατά τα σαββατοκύριακα)...μέχρι να γίνει ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση του Αγίου...,άντε μην πω τώρα, ανήμερα :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BlindG

Είναι και οι ώρες  :Wink: 
Ευτυχώς που ο πολύς κόσμος όταν πάει για ύπνο (μαζί και εγώ) κλείνει τα μηχανήματά του ώστε να μπορούμε εμείς που μένουμε ξύπνιοι να το... απολαμβάνουμε  :Wink:

----------


## HellV1L

> έχω και εγω 384 και απο τον ιανουάριο που εχω συνδεθεί δεν εχω δεί ταχύτητα πάνω απο 20klbs/sec .συνέχεια δηλώνω βλάβη και στην οτενετ και στο 121 και μου λένε οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα γραμμής ολα αυτα απο τον οτε. Σήμερα πηρα το τελικο χτυπημα και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω .με πήραν απο τον οτε και μου είπαν οτι δεν θεωρείται 20klbs/sec βλάβη και οτι αυτη θα ειναι η ταχυτητα μου μεχρι να γινει καποια αναβάθμιση στις γραμμές του που δεν ξέρουν πότε θα γινει αυτό και κάθομαι και λεω ποια ταχύτητα θεωρούν βλαβη τα εχω παρει μεχρι εκει που δεν παει με τους μην τους πω γιατι δεν αξίζουν. δεν ξέρω τι να κανω ακου ρεεεεε! αυτη την ταχυτητα θα εχω πες τε μου τι να κάνω? ειμαι στο 488 dslam αγ.βαρβάρας εχει κανεις εκει το ιδιο προβλημα? αχχχ ρεεε Ποτε!!!!!!!



κανε τη γραμμη 512... ξερω οτι δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη λυση αλλα δοκιμασε

----------


## csterg

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ghlight=i-call

----------


## johnkall69

Παιδιά το Αll-Seeing Eye μου βγάζει:
 Maximum packets per second 93 & Packet header overhead (bytes) 95 ! Είναι καλό? Το πρόβλημα παραμένει όμως με το VoIP Buster και ο συνομιλιτής ακούγετε παραμορφωμένος και εμένα με ακούει με τρελή καθυστέρηση ενώ ταυτόχρονα ακούει και τον ίδιο ξανά και ξανά !
Μπας και υπάρχει το πρόβλημα με το VoIP Buster?.. Ti στο διάολο..  :Sad: 

Πρώτηηηηηηηηη φορά μου βγάζει 93 και 95 ! 
Συνήθως  είναι Maximum packets per second 16  & Packet header overhead (bytes) 450!   :Thinking: 
Πρίν 5 λεπτά πήρα το 121 και δήλωσα βλάβη γραμμής DSL λόγο μικρών πακέτων με αποτέλεσμα μη χρήσης voIP & Online gaming ! 

Φοβάμαι μην με χρεώσουνε για τσάμπα κουβάλημα του τεχνικού .. και επίσης φοβάμαι επειδή ήταν γυναίκα αυτή που σήκωσε το τηλ. μήπως κατάλαβε άλλα των άλλων και δώσει καμία βλάβη άσχετη π.χ. ότι δεν έχω μικρό bandwidth! 

Τις έχω φοβηθεί αυτές που σηκώνουνε τα τηλ.  σε τεχνικές υποστηρίξεις!!! 
Τους λές οτι κατεβάζεις με 20 π.χ. και σου λένε αν είναι συγχρονισμένο το μόντεμ  και όταν πάς να τους εξηγήσεις σου λένε "μισό μισό ξέρω, κάντε όλα αυτά που θα σας πώ εγώ, να δούμε όλες τις ρυθμίσεις απο την αρχή κλπ!"  :Laughing: 
*ΤΡΕΛΟ  ΠΡΙΞΙΜΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ! 
**ΖΗΤΩ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙΣ!!!!*

----------


## Tem

> Απαντηση ΟΤΕτζηδων: "Φιλαρακο εμεις παρεχουμε ΦΑΣΤ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ οχι ΦΑΣΤ ΤΑΒΛΙ"


πολύ μάγκες οι Οτετζήδες

----------


## didisies

> κανε τη γραμμη 512... ξερω οτι δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη λυση αλλα δοκιμασε


Εγω ήδη εκανα αιτηση για αναβαθμιση σε 512 στην HOL ! 
Γνωριζει κανεις ποσες μερες θελεις για να γινει η δουλεια;
Καλυτερα καποιος στην ιδια εταιρια...
Ιδομεν!

----------


## skyman

Παιδιά η λύση είναι μία και από εδώ και πέρα θα πρέπει να τηρείτε πιστά τι εφαρμογή θα χρησιμοποιείται ανάλογα με τα παρακάτω ωράρια  :Smile:  
1) 10:00- 14:00 Σε αυτό το διάστημα θα χρησιμοποιείτε τη γραμμή για donwloads μόνο από το web, mp3 κ.λ.π.  :Very Happy:  
2) 14:00- 19:00 μπορείτε να ακούτε online radio να παίζεται monopoly άντε και κανά τάβλι αλλα προσοχή μην αρχίσετε να παίζετε τίποτα colin Mcrae  ή Counter Strike αυτά είναι για αργότερα μην ξεχνάτε ότι μόλις πριν λίγο τα Dslam άρχισαν να φορτώνοντε.  :Redface:  
3) 19:00- 01:00 Σε αυτό το ωράριο θα χρησιμοποιείται το ADSL μόνο για webrowsing,chat, email.  :Mad:  
4) 02:00- 10:00 ε ναί λοιπόν έφτασε η ώρα που όλοι περιμένατε ώρα για VoIP, online gaming τα καλά παιχνίδια και p2p  :Thumbs up:  τι; κοιμάστε; :Clap:   σηκωθείτε γρήγορα αμέσως είναι εντολή του ΟΤΕ, όποιος θέλει το καλό ADSL να κοιμάται μόνο το πρωί και την νύχτα να φυλάει σκοπιά στα Dslam
Λοιπόν οι υπηρεσίες σήμερα έχουν ώς εξής:  :Sad:  
Hwoarang 12:00-02:00 επειδή έχεις πολύ πιταρισμένο Dslam και δεν αντιμιλάς σε βάζω σε καλή υπηρεσία να κοιμηθείς μετά  :Smile:  
Tem 02:00-04:00 δυστυχώς εσύ θα κάνεις γερμανικό γιατί έχεις πολλά παράπονα  στον ΟΤΕ και αύριο το πρωί να παρουσιαστείς στον Διοικητή των Dslam ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου.  :Cool:  
Εγώ θα κάνω το 04:00-08:00 4ώρο μιας και περιμένουμε αύριο το στρατηγό των Dslam του ΟΤΕ για αναβάθμιση αν και μάλλον πάλι δεν θα έρθει γιατί ως συνήθως μας κοροιδεύει και θα φυλάω πάλι σκοπέτο πρωινιάτικα στην τσίτα χωρίς νόημα.  :Mad:  

Τώρα όλοι οι υπόλοιποι που απολαμβάνουν χάλια ταχύτητες όλη την ημέρα δυστυχώς έχετε πέσει σε μαύρο στρατόπεδο και θα χρειαστείτε οπωσδήποτε μετάθεση, μετάταξη ή αλλαγή σώματος. Μήπως κάνατε τίποτα στο προηγούμενο στρατόπεδο ή στην προηγούμενη ζωή σας και πείρατε δυσμενή μετάθεση; όπως και να έχει ο ΟΤΕ πάντα θα σας παρακολουθεί από κοντά και 1 φορά το μήνα θα έχετε άδεια για γρήγορα downloads από το διοικητή σας μόνο για 3-4 ώρες. :Very Happy: 


Υ.Γ. Μην δοκίμάσει κανείς να βάλει βύσμα και να βάλει 1Μbit,512 γραμμή γιατί αυτά δεν περνάνε στα στρατόπεδα του ΟΤΕ. Ρουσφέτια  :Mad:   τέρμα από εδώ και πέρα όλοι θα κατεβάζουν από 20-30k/sec και οι παραβάτες θα τιμωρούντε με μετατροπή του ADSL σε ISDN/PSTN γραμμή με αυξημένες χρεώσεις ΕΠΑΚ άντε μην σας βάλουν σε κανά φερέσυχνο να στέλνετε μόνο FAX με 9600.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Skyman έχεις ταλέντο! Έσκασα στα γέλια, να γράφεις τέτοια πιο συχνά  :Thumbs up:

----------


## skyman

Ας είναι καλά ο ΟΤΕ που με το μπαχαλοδίκτυο του μας δίνει ιδέες. Μιας και ειναι 16:23 εγώ βρίσκομαι στα 168kbps δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω ωράριο με παίρνει να παίξω ένα online τάβλι όσο προλαβαίνω μέχρι τις 19:00 γιατί από εκεί και μετά μόνο webbrowsing και κανά email. Α ξέχασα θα χρησιμοποιήσω και την νέα υπηρεσία irc.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Ας είναι καλά ο ΟΤΕ που με το μπαχαλοδίκτυο του μας δίνει ιδέες. Μιας και ειναι 16:23 εγώ βρίσκομαι στα 168kbps δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω ωράριο με παίρνει να παίξω ένα online τάβλι όσο προλαβαίνω μέχρι τις 19:00 γιατί από εκεί και μετά μόνο webbrowsing και κανά email. Α ξέχασα θα χρησιμοποιήσω και την νέα υπηρεσία irc.


Στο webbrowsing επιτρέπονται μέχρι 3 tabs ανοιχτά γιατί αλλιώς ανεβάζεις τα πακέτα και φωνάζει ο γείτονας.

----------


## hostolis

> Ας είναι καλά ο ΟΤΕ που με το μπαχαλοδίκτυο του μας δίνει ιδέες. Μιας και ειναι 16:23 εγώ βρίσκομαι στα 168kbps δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω ωράριο με παίρνει να παίξω ένα online τάβλι όσο προλαβαίνω μέχρι τις 19:00 γιατί από εκεί και μετά μόνο webbrowsing και κανά email. Α ξέχασα θα χρησιμοποιήσω και την νέα υπηρεσία irc.


Χθές μάλιστα βγήκε mIRC 6.17. Ελπίζω να μην αύξησε τις απαιτήσεις σε πακέτα ο Khaled...

----------


## skyman

> Χθές μάλιστα βγήκε mIRC 6.17. Ελπίζω να μην αύξησε τις απαιτήσεις σε πακέτα ο Khaled...


Λέτε να μην παίζει τώρα;  :Very Happy:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Χθές μάλιστα βγήκε mIRC 6.17. Ελπίζω να μην αύξησε τις απαιτήσεις σε πακέτα ο Khaled...


To IRC απαγορεύεται γιατί κάνει DDOS στο *FAST INTERNET* του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## XavierGr

> Off Topic


@skyman: Πιο πολύ θα σου πήγαινε το Malek για nick παρά το skyman με τέτοιο banner.
Παιχνιδάρα το άτιμο, παιχνιδάρα…

----------


## skyman

> @skyman: Πιο πολύ θα σου πήγαινε το Malek για nick παρά το skyman με τέτοιο banner.
> Παιχνιδάρα το άτιμο, παιχνιδάρα…


Όντως είναι off topic απλώς προσπάθησα να διακωμοδήσω λίγο την κατάσταση που είναι για κλάματα. Πώς μπορούμε να μιλάμε για πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων από τον ΟΤΕ και QoS όταν υπάρχει άλλο σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες μας έχουν να καταντήσει στα γνωστά χάλια. Μήπως πλέον το VoIP και online gaming είναι απλώς πολυτέλεια; Όσο για το banner σίγουρο δεν αφορά το ελληνικό VoIP over Adsl του Π-ΟΤΕ. By the way τι είναι το Malek;

----------


## kostas_pav

> Όντως είναι off topic απλώς προσπάθησα να διακωμοδήσω λίγο την κατάσταση που είναι για κλάματα. Πώς μπορούμε να μιλάμε για πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων από τον ΟΤΕ και QoS όταν υπάρχει άλλο σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες μας έχουν να καταντήσει στα γνωστά χάλια. Μήπως πλέον το VoIP και online gaming είναι απλώς πολυτέλεια; Όσο για το banner σίγουρο δεν αφορά το ελληνικό VoIP over Adsl του Π-ΟΤΕ. By the way τι είναι το Malek;


Εμένα δεν με νοιάζει να έχω 25K ή 20K.... Αρκεί να παίρνω ΤΑ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ! :Wink:  
(όχι ότι θα με πείραζε να παίρνω και κανονικές ταχύτητες...)

----------


## pfoul

Να παρατηρήσω ότι πριν από λίγο ξαναδοκίμασα το VoIPBuster και φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει ο περιορισμός των πακέτων ΟΤΕ ή ότι το DSLAM μου δεν είναι τιγκαρισμένο.
Και εξηγούμαι:
Α. Τούμπα, 384 kbps, Forthnet (μάπα ως συνήθως με ping time ~450 msec προς www.skype.com), κατά το μεσημέρι (14:00) και πριν από λίγο (21:00). Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα από πόρτες ADSL στο τοπικό κέντρο.

Με perfmon και τρέχοντας το παραπάνω μου έδωσε μέγιστο 45,κάτι pps.

Ακουστική εμπειρία: Μάπα, λόγω Forthnet. Η φωνή ακούγεται με το ζόρι και με κάποιες διακοπές, ΑΛΛΑ έρχεται με 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρηση(!) από το σταθερό του συνομιλιτή μου (άρα στα εισερχόμενα πακέτα), ενώ δεν διαπίστωσε πάνω από 1 δευτερόλεπτο σε αυτό που άκουγε από εμένα (άρα εξερχόμενα πακέτα).

Άρα ή βγήκε για βόλτα ο κόσμος ή ο ΟΤΕ βελτίωσε την υπόθεση των πακέτων.

Φιλικά.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Να παρατηρήσω ότι πριν από λίγο ξαναδοκίμασα το VoIPBuster και φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει ο περιορισμός των πακέτων ΟΤΕ ή ότι το DSLAM μου δεν είναι τιγκαρισμένο.
> Και εξηγούμαι:
> Α. Τούμπα, 384 kbps, Forthnet (μάπα ως συνήθως με ping time ~450 msec προς www.skype.com), κατά το μεσημέρι (14:00) και πριν από λίγο (21:00). Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα από πόρτες ADSL στο τοπικό κέντρο.
> 
> Με perfmon και τρέχοντας το παραπάνω μου έδωσε μέγιστο 45,κάτι pps.
> 
> Ακουστική εμπειρία: Μάπα, λόγω Forthnet. Η φωνή ακούγεται με το ζόρι και με κάποιες διακοπές, ΑΛΛΑ έρχεται με 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρηση(!) από το σταθερό του συνομιλιτή μου (άρα στα εισερχόμενα πακέτα), ενώ δεν διαπίστωσε πάνω από 1 δευτερόλεπτο σε αυτό που άκουγε από εμένα (άρα εξερχόμενα πακέτα).
> 
> Άρα ή βγήκε για βόλτα ο κόσμος ή ο ΟΤΕ βελτίωσε την υπόθεση των πακέτων.
> ...


Είμαι σίγουρος 100% ότι βγήκε ο κόσμος βόλτα... :Wink:

----------


## pinkisntwell

Το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ, βλέπω για πρώτη φορά 80 πακέτα / δευτερόλεπτο κι έχω μείνει έτσι  :Thinking:

----------


## johnkall69

Μόλις έκανα κλήση με VoIP Buster απο Net Cafe με Vivodi ( DSLAM Δάφνης)
Ποιότητα ήχου καλύτερη και απο ΟΤΕ !!!!!!
Ζηλεύει κανείς ?  ΕΓΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## cybermage

40 pps τώρα, αλλά ποιον να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στις 3:00;

Από Δευτέρα κάνω αίτηση για 512, αν και δεν περιμένω να αλλάξουν πολλά.

----------


## Hwoarang

> Λοιπόν οι υπηρεσίες σήμερα έχουν ώς εξής:  
> Hwoarang 12:00-02:00 επειδή έχεις πολύ πιταρισμένο Dslam και δεν αντιμιλάς σε βάζω σε καλή υπηρεσία να κοιμηθείς μετά


Επειδή δεν είναι πολύ πίτα το dslam μου να φυλάξω μόνο 12-1? Μετά έχω ραντεβού :Whistle:

----------


## XavierGr

> Όντως είναι off topic απλώς προσπάθησα να διακωμωδήσω λίγο την κατάσταση που είναι για κλάματα. Πώς μπορούμε να μιλάμε για πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων από τον ΟΤΕ και QoS όταν υπάρχει άλλο σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες μας έχουν να καταντήσει στα γνωστά χάλια. Μήπως πλέον το VoIP και online gaming είναι απλώς πολυτέλεια; Όσο για το banner σίγουρο δεν αφορά το ελληνικό VoIP over Adsl του Π-ΟΤΕ. By the way τι είναι το Malek;


Off topic εννοούσα ότι είναι αυτό που έλεγα εγώ....
Malek λέγετε ο χαρακτήρας στον avatar σου (και όχι banner που έγγραψα κατά λάθος) από το πρώτο παιχνίδι Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain στο Playstation.

Πάντως η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω με τίποτα πάνω από τα 20-25 πακέτα.
Τα p2p μάλλον πρέπει να τα ξεχάσω, αλλά έχω βγάλει και κάποια συμπεράσματα σε αυτό το θέμα.

Το eMule όπως όλοι ξέρουμε είναι «θεο-βαρύ» με μεγάλο αριθμό connection. Όταν το ανοίγω δουλεύει για τα πρώτα 2 λεπτά (μέχρι να βρει τα connections) και μετά μπουκώνει το σύμπαν. Δεν φέυγει και δεν έρχεται τίποτα με παραπάνω από 2 κΒ/δ.

Το DC++ με λιγότερα connections μπορεί να δουλέψει κάπως με λίγα αρχεία, αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορείς να τερματίσεις σε ταχύτητα και φυσικά η γραμμή μπουκώνει και τεράστια pings κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους.

Επιστρέφοντας στο eMule τις προάλλες είδα μια καταπληκτική επιλογή στο "Options-> Connections-> UDP xxxx Disable"
Δεν θα το πιστέψετε, ενεργοποιώντας αυτή την επιλογή μπορούσα να κατεβάζω 2-3 downloads (από μια λίστα με 5) στα 20-25 κΒ/δ και να σερφάρω ταυτόχρονα αρκετά άνετα !!!(να είναι καλά το QoS του USR9105)
Βέβαια αν έβαζα πιο πολλά στην λίστα τότε άρχιζε να μπουκώνει ξανά. Αυτό γιατί ο πΟΤΕ τελικά δεν κόβει μόνο τα UDP αλλά όλα τα πακέτα (όπως έμαθα από εδώ αργότερα).
Κάνοντας disable τα UDP στο eMule βελτιώνει απίστευτα την κατάσταση για μένα. Μόνο με TCP μάλλον αναγκάζεται να στείλει λιγότερα πακέτα αλλά με πολύ μεγαλύτερη πληροφορία το κάθε ένα.

----------


## skyman

<<Malek λέγετε ο χαρακτήρας στον avatar σου (και όχι banner που έγγραψα κατά λάθος) από το πρώτο παιχνίδι Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain στο Playstation.>>

Να 'σαι καλά δεν το ήξερα απλώς τον είχα επιλέξει ως χαρακτήρα avatar. Κάποιος είπε πριν ότι ας είχε σωστά pps και δεν θα τον ένοιαζε το BW να παίζει μεταξύ 160-210kbps, οπότε και εγώ από την μεριά μου θα έλεγα ότι αν είναι απλώς να μην έχεις πρόβλημα στα πακέτα γιατί να πληρώνεις ADSL; για να μιλάς VoIP και να παίζεις κανά παιχνιδάκι; Μήπως σε αυτή την περίπτωση καλύτερα είναι να καταργήσεις την ADSL και να μιλάς από το τηλέφωνο και να παίζεις παιχνίδια στο Lan-αδικο της γειτονιάς; πιο φτηνά θα σου έρθει. Σίγουρα οι ανάγκες του καθενός είναι διαφοετικές αλλά ελπίζω πως πλέον όλοι συμφωνούν ότι πρωτίστος το πρόβλημα επικεντρόνεται ως πολύ σοβαρό στις ταχύτητες και μετά στον περιορισμό αν και πρακτικά και τα 2 μαζί πάνε πακέτο. Όπως επιβεβαιώθηκε και από άλλους χρήστες πρέπει το VoIP να παίζει στις 3-4 το πρωί για να παίζει καλά. Αυτά τα πράγματα είναι απαράδεκτα.


Hwoarang να φυλάξεις 11:00-1:00 αλλά 01:00-02:00 το Dslam θα μείνει αφύλαχτο, αν γυρίσεις και τα βρείς όλα πίτα και μετά κατεβάζεις σαν dialup μην πείς τίποτα.  :Smile:

----------


## Hwoarang

είναι ανάλογα τι θέλει ο καθένας. Άλλοι θέλουν BW και άλλοι πακέτα. Δεν είναι απαράιτητο όλοι να έχουν τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις απο την DSL τους . Αν κάποιος κάνει voip και δεν τον νοιάζει για την ταχύτητα τότε καλά κανει και φωνάζει για τα πακέτα. Δεν βάζουν όλοι DSL για 24/7 P2p.  :Smile:

----------


## perseas1

xatzigiannis@music.gr

απο την επισημη ιστοσελιδα του-ετσι λεει τουλαχιστον.
εγω τουστειλα mail με τα δεοντα.
ειναι παραπλανητικη η διαφημηση .το λιγοτερο.
στολιστε τον λιγο.οχι να μας εχει για προβατα.
και αν δεν απαντησει και αυτο ομολογια ειναι

----------


## pan.nl

Λες και φταίει ο Χατζηγιάννης, perseas1...

Αυτός τα 'βγαλε τα φράγκα του, ούτως ή άλλως. Κάτι είχε ειπωθεί για μαζική αποστολή e-mails σε κάποια υπηρεσία (ΕΕΤΤ, αρμόδιο υπουργείο...δε θυμάμαι). Γιατί να μην επαναληγθεί αυτό? Πιο πολλά αποτελέσματα είναι πιθανό να φέρει. Προσοχή, δε σε κατακρίνω, για να μη παρεξηγούμαστε  :Smile:

----------


## globalnoise

Έλεος είστε  :Laughing:  ... τι δουλειά έχει ο Χατζηγιάννης ρε παιδιά?

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Έλεος είστε  ... τι δουλειά έχει ο Χατζηγιάννης ρε παιδιά?


Του κάνουν τα παιδιά ενημέρωση να ξέρει τι διαφημίζει.

----------


## domen

Καλα ρε σοβαρα μιλάτε ;

Δηλαδή εσεις αν υπογραψετε συμβολαιο να κανετε διαφημίσεις για μια εταιρια για ενα - δυο χρονια εχετε και δικαίωμα να μιλάτε για το περιεχόμενο της διαφήμισης ;

Ρε λέτε το ποιηματάκι και τουμπεκί ....

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Καλα ρε σοβαρα μιλάτε ;
> 
> Δηλαδή εσεις αν υπογραψετε συμβολαιο να κανετε διαφημίσεις για μια εταιρια για ενα - δυο χρονια εχετε και δικαίωμα να μιλάτε για το περιεχόμενο της διαφήμισης ;
> 
> Ρε λέτε το ποιηματάκι και τουμπεκί ....


Ρε κακό είναι ρε να ενημερώνεις ρε;

----------


## nnn

Ήρεμα.
 :Cool:

----------


## skyman

> είναι ανάλογα τι θέλει ο καθένας. Άλλοι θέλουν BW και άλλοι πακέτα. Δεν είναι απαράιτητο όλοι να έχουν τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις απο την DSL τους . Αν κάποιος κάνει voip και δεν τον νοιάζει για την ταχύτητα τότε καλά κανει και φωνάζει για τα πακέτα. Δεν βάζουν όλοι DSL για 24/7 P2p.


Σωστά, το θέμα είναι ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό είναι γνωστό εδώ και καιρό, το topic έχει σχεδόν εξαντληθεί και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό πλέον το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των users έχουν και πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες. Τέλος πάντων μήπως να το καταργήσει ο ΟΤΕ τελείως το Adsl στην Ελλάδα να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι;

----------


## JoeBar

Μια παρατήρηση: 
Πόσο σίγουροι είστε οτι ο Χατζιφλωρογιάννης ξέρει τι διαφημίζει;;;  :Whistle:  

 :Laughing:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Μια παρατήρηση: 
> Πόσο σίγουροι είστε οτι ο Χατζιφλωρογιάννης ξέρει τι διαφημίζει;;;


Τώρα γιατί τον λες έτσι; Επειδή είναι τροβαδούρος του έρωτα και του ίντερνετ;

----------


## yiapap

> Έλεος είστε  ... τι δουλειά έχει ο Χατζηγιάννης ρε παιδιά?


Θα τον έβλεπες ποτέ να διαφημίζει προϊόντα της A*way ή Πυραμιδικές "επενδύσεις";
Δε νομίζω.
Σωστή η κίνηση.

Αρκεί να γίνεται στο σωστό τόνο:
"Αγαπητέ κ. Χατζηγιάννη, είμαι μεγάλος οπαδός σας και σας θεωρώ τον μεγαλύτερο καλλιτέχνη μετά τον Θεοδωράκη, θα ήθελα όμως να σας εφιστήσω την προσοχή στο ότι..."
Ή κάτι λίγο πιο αληθοφανές τέλος πάντων  :Wink:

----------


## perseas1

> Θα τον έβλεπες ποτέ να διαφημίζει προϊόντα της A*way ή Πυραμιδικές "επενδύσεις";
> Δε νομίζω.
> Σωστή η κίνηση.
> 
> Αρκεί να γίνεται στο σωστό τόνο:
> "Αγαπητέ κ. Χατζηγιάννη, είμαι μεγάλος οπαδός σας και σας θεωρώ τον μεγαλύτερο καλλιτέχνη μετά τον Θεοδωράκη, θα ήθελα όμως να σας εφιστήσω την προσοχή στο ότι..."
> Ή κάτι λίγο πιο αληθοφανές τέλος πάντων


ετσι
και τον ρωτησα πως παιζει παιχνιδια οταν εγω και χιλαδες αλλοι δεν μπορουμε
για φαντασου μηνυση στον χατζηγιαννη .θα του χαλαγε την εικονα και πληρωνουν πολλα να την χτισουν.

----------


## perseas1

> Καλα ρε σοβαρα μιλάτε ;
> 
> Δηλαδή εσεις αν υπογραψετε συμβολαιο να κανετε διαφημίσεις για μια εταιρια για ενα - δυο χρονια εχετε και δικαίωμα να μιλάτε για το περιεχόμενο της διαφήμισης ;
> 
> Ρε λέτε το ποιηματάκι και τουμπεκί ....


την υπογραφη σου και το μαραφετι σου προσεχεις που τα βαζεις μουλεγε η μανα μου..........

----------


## kostas_pav

Ρε παιδιά δείτε που καταντίσαμε!!! Να κηνυγάμε το Χαντζηγιάννη για να βρούμε λύση στο πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα!!!!!  :Sad:   :Very angry:

----------


## yiapap

> Ρε παιδιά δείτε που καταντίσαμε!!! Να κηνυγάμε το Χαντζηγιάννη για βρούμε λύση στο πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα!!!!!


 :Laughing: 
"Που καταντήσαμε λοχία, ποιος είμαι 'γω ποιος είσαι 'συ υ υ"
Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα στον Φοίβο να κάνει ένα remix να το δώσει στον Χατζηγιάννη

----------


## pinkisntwell

> σας θεωρώ τον μεγαλύτερο καλλιτέχνη μετά τον Θεοδωράκη, θα ήθελα όμως να σας εφιστήσω την προσοχή στο ότι..."


*Μετά* το Θεοδωράκη; Θέλεις να πεις ότι έχει και πιο κάτω;

----------


## didisies

> *Μετά* το Θεοδωράκη; Θέλεις να πεις ότι έχει και πιο κάτω;


Τι να πει κανεις;;;

Παντως το προβλημα θα διορθωθει με μετατροπη της γραμμης σε ISDN!!!

----------


## sdikr

κάπου παιδιά χάσαμε τον δρόμο στην διαδρομή,  το πρόβλημα είναι με τον Οτε  όχι με τους τραγουδιστές και ούτε προσωπικά 

Θα παρακαλούσα να κάνετε μια επεξεργασία στους χαρακτηρισμους , 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## charon

Αφού σας χαιρετήσω, καθώς είναι το πρώτο μου post στο forum, θα ήθελα να σας μιλήσω για τη δική μου ταλαιπωρία. Από την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής (384kbps) πριν ένα μήνα, η γραμμή, τι περίεργο, δεν ήταν όσο γρήγορη περίμενα. Όσο για Voip, ούτε κατά διάνοια. Έχοντας διαβάσει αρκετά σχετικά στο forum, οι μετρήσεις μου για όλο αυτό το μήνα έδειξαν:

Ταχύτητες download: < 40 kbps. Xρόνος απόκρισης 1ου hop στο ping: 60-100 ms. Ρυθμός λαμβανόμενων πακέτων: < 30 pps. Καθυστέρηση σε Voip (με διάφορα πρωτόκολλα) > 10 sec !!! Τα διάφορα τεστ στο internet μου έβγαζαν τη γραμμή από 200 έως 280 kbps. Τα συνηθισμένα δηλαδή...

Τι να υποθέσω? Θα φταίει το DSLAM λέω. Αρχίζω λοιπόν την άσκηση πίεσης στον ΟΤΕ μέσω της HOL (καθότι κάτοχος του broadband pack 300) με συνεχείς αναφορές βλάβης. Αποτέλεσμα? τα συνηθισμένα. Δεν διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη, ή έγινε αποκατάσταση βλάβης, χωρίς να βλέπω βέβαια εγώ καμιά διαφορά. 

Στην τελευταία αναφορά βλάβης λοιπόν, απαίτησα να μπει υποσημείωση να γίνει επικοινωνία μαζί μου. Και έτσι και έγινε. Δέχτηκα ένα τηλεφώνημα από τον ΟΤΕ, πολύ ενδιαφέρον κατά τη γνώμη μου. Και αυτό γιατί η κοπελιά με ενημέρωσε ότι:

1. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα στη γραμμή μέχρι το DSLAM.
2. Δεν υπάρχει καθόλου συμφόρηση στο συγκεκριμένο DSLAM στο οποίο είμαι συνδεδεμένος και ελάχιστες πόρτες 384 είναι εν χρήση.
3. Για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες δεν ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ, και αυτό, λέει, αποδεικνύεται από το πλήθος αντίστοιχων βλαβών που αναφέρονται. (???)
4. Εφαρμογές Voip δεν υποστηρίζονται από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψουν. Μου πρότεινε δε να βάλω μισθωμένη γραμμή για τέτοιες εφαρμογές. (Τα σχόλια δικά σας...)

Αυτά λίγο πολύ γνωστά. Το ενδιαφέρον όμως το είχε η συνέχεια της συζήτησης. Προσπάθησα να την κάνω να μου εξηγήσει το γιατί, βάζοντας μπόλικη διπλωματία, οπότε και έγινε το ανήκουστο. Με ενημέρωσε ότι είναι θέμα πολιτικής του ΟΤΕ. Συμπλήρωσε δε, ανεπίσημα μεν, ευθέως δε, ότι οι voip εφαρμογές παρεμποδίζονται από το δίκτυο εσκεμμένα, για να περιοριστούν οι απώλειες κερδών του ΟΤΕ στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία!!!!!

Λίγο πολύ αυτά τα έχουν αναφέρει πολλοί στο θέμα αυτό, και τα υποψιαζόμασταν, αλλά το να τα ακούω, έστω και ανεπίσημα, από εκπρόσωπο του ΟΤΕ, δεν το περίμενα!

----------


## manolis1976

Ολα δουλευαν τελεια μεχρι πριν 3-4 μηνες οπου πiα η χρηση του Voip ηταν σχεδον αδυνατη...λεω λοιπον οτι κατι φταιει στο pc και τα κανω ολα φυλο και φτερο codecs ..μεχρι και format ....τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!!   Mετα ποιανω το router τζιφος και παλι...!!!

Δεν ξερω αν εχει γραφτει ηδη το ποσα πακετα ειναι φυσιολογικο να λαμβανουμε συγχωρεστε με αλλα δεν μπορουσα να παρακολουθησω  και τις 137 σελιδες!!Αλλα στο παρακάτω Link 
o psyxakias deixnei ikanopoihmenos apo 50pps!!!

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...;postcount=297

Εγω σε μετρησεις που εκανα δεν ξεπερναω ποτε τα 50 πακετα/sec οντας για την ακριβεια καρφωμενος στα 50 pps και δεν μπορω τις περισσοτερες φορες να χρησιμοποιησω voip ξερει κανεις τι σημαινει αυτο.Ειναι δηλαδη ικανοποιητικα τα 50 pps και φταει κατι αλλο στο pc μου???

ADS.......... 384 Ote 210-5443***
router........Thomson speedtouch 510i
Provider..... Otenet

----------


## FiReMaX7

Αντε ρε, σου ειπε τετοια πραγματα;; να σας πω την αληθεια δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ποτε ετσι... αλλα τωρα που το ακουω δεν ακουγεται καθολου απιθανο... ετσι... μονο τον ΟΤΕ εχουμε.. δεν υπαρχει αλλος.. κι ετσι μας γα$%ει οπως θελει. ομορφα..

----------


## didisies

> Egv sε μετρησεις που εκανα δεν ξεπερναω ποτε τα 50 πακετα/sec οντας για την ακριβεια καρφωμενος στα 50 pps και δεν μπορω τις περισσοτερες φορες να χρησιμοποιησω voip ξερει κανεις τι σημαινει αυτο.Ειναι δηλαδη ικανοποιητικα τα 50 pps και φταει κατι αλλο στο pc μου???
> 
> ADS.......... 384 Ote 210-5443***
> router........Thomson speedtouch 510i
> Provider..... Otenet


Μια χαρα ειναι 50 packets per second!
Aν δεις εδω μεσα υπαρχουν 1024 με 20 pps!!!
Με 50 λειτουργει και το voip!

----------


## chatasos

> Αυτά λίγο πολύ γνωστά. Το ενδιαφέρον όμως το είχε η συνέχεια της συζήτησης. Προσπάθησα να την κάνω να μου εξηγήσει το γιατί, βάζοντας μπόλικη διπλωματία, οπότε και έγινε το ανήκουστο. Με ενημέρωσε ότι είναι θέμα πολιτικής του ΟΤΕ. Συμπλήρωσε δε, ανεπίσημα μεν, ευθέως δε, ότι *οι voip εφαρμογές παρεμποδίζονται από το δίκτυο εσκεμμένα*, για να περιοριστούν οι απώλειες κερδών του ΟΤΕ στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία!!!!!
> 
> Λίγο πολύ αυτά τα έχουν αναφέρει πολλοί στο θέμα αυτό, και τα υποψιαζόμασταν, αλλά το να τα ακούω, έστω και ανεπίσημα, από εκπρόσωπο του ΟΤΕ, δεν το περίμενα!


Το έχεις μαγνητοφωνήσει?

Αν όχι, ατύχησες :Razz: 
Αν ναι, ατύχησε η κοπέλα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manolis1976

> Μια χαρα ειναι 50 packets per second!
> Aν δεις εδω μεσα υπαρχουν 1024 με 20 pps!!!
> Με 50 λειτουργει και το voip!


Εγω πριν απο λιγα sec δεν μπορουσα να συνενοηθω παντως με 35-50 pps/sec αν δεν φταιει και αυτο δεν μπορω να βρω κατι αλλο που φταιει!!!to codec ισως...μιλαω για 15 εως 20 seconds delay..

το προβλημα ειναι κυριως στην ληψη ηχου δηλαδη οταν μιλαω εγω ο ηχος φτανει γρηγορα οταν μου μιλανε αργει περισσοτερο

----------


## pinkisntwell

Ρε παιδιά τα λέγαμε τόσο καιρό ότι είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι ο πΟΤΕ (των πΟΤών) το κάνει εσκεμμένα το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα για να μη χάνει φράγκα απο το voip και ο anon και κάποιοι άλλοι μόνο γραφικούς δε μας είχαν πει.

*charon:* Μπράβο για την ενημέρωση, το ποστ σου είναι ίσως το καλύτερο και το πιο ενημερωτικό σε αυτές τις 138 (and counting) σελίδες. Μήπως ξέρεις το όνομα του κυρίου που σου μίλησε;

Παιδιά με βάση αυτά τα στοιχεία δε θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε βαρβάτη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στην ΕΕ; Τι λέτε;

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδιά τα λέγαμε τόσο καιρό ότι είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι ο πΟΤΕ (των πΟΤών) το κάνει εσκεμμένα το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα για να μη χάνει φράγκα απο το voip και ο anon και κάποιοι άλλοι μόνο γραφικούς δε μας είχαν πει.
> 
> *charon:* Μπράβο για την ενημέρωση, το ποστ σου είναι ίσως το καλύτερο και το πιο ενημερωτικό σε αυτές τις 138 (and counting) σελίδες. Μήπως ξέρεις το όνομα του κυρίου που σου μίλησε;
> 
> Παιδιά με βάση αυτά τα στοιχεία δε θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε βαρβάτη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στην ΕΕ; Τι λέτε;


Αν το εκάνε εσκεμένα,  τότε δεν θα δούλευε σε κανέναν!!

Εκτός φυσικά αν ουτε και αυτή την ρυθμίση δεν μπορούν να κάνουν πια οι τεχνικοι του Οτε  (πράγμα το οποιό δεν το πιστέυω)

Ακόμα αν δεν πρόσεξες.....
*Δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία!*

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Αν το εκάνε εσκεμένα,  τότε δεν θα δούλευε σε κανέναν!!
> 
> Εκτός φυσικά αν ουτε και αυτή την ρυθμίση δεν μπορούν να κάνουν πια οι τεχνικοι του Οτε  (πράγμα το οποιό δεν το πιστέυω)
> 
> Ακόμα αν δεν πρόσεξες.....
> *Δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία!*


Ο σκοπός τους είναι να μην είναι βιώσιμη λύση για μια εταιρεία π.χ. να καταργήσει τα τηλέφωνα μέσω ΟΤΕ και να τα κάνει μέσω Skype ή άλλων εταιριών όπως έχει γίνει σε πολλές χώρες του εξωτερικού. Ο ΟΤΕ ήξερε τον κίνδυνο και θέλησε να τον περιορίσει. Τι πάει να πει "δε θα δούλευε σε κανέναν"; Εδώ τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας τα πακέτα βρίσκονται στα 20 ανά δευτερόλεπτο! Αν τα έριχνε και πιο κάτω τότε δε θα ήταν πια 384 η γραμμή αλλά θα πλησίαζε την 128 (Μην ξεχνάς ότι ένα πακέτο δεν μπορεί να πάει πάνω απο 1500 bytes)! Και η βρωμιά έχει τα όριά της φίλε sdikr!

Έτσι όπως το έχουν κάνει καμία εταιρεία ή υπηρεσία ή ίδρυμα ή οτιδήποτε, οι οποίοι πληρώνουν τα κέρατα τους στον ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να ξεφύγει από την *κλεψιά* τους. Διότι μια εταιρεία δεν μπορεί να πάρει τηλέφωνο και να σταυρώνει τα δάχτυλα για να δει αν θα πέσει στον περιορισμό των πακέτων ή αν κουτσα-στραβά θα συνεννοηθεί. Οπότε για τον ΟΤΕ αποστολή εξετελέσθη σε μεγάλο βαθμό, καθώς δεν έχει χάσει από το voip.

Όσο για τα στοιχεία, δηλαδή όταν ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ το επιβεβαιώνει και μάλιστα μέσα απο γραμμή υποστήριξης του ίδιου του ΟΤΕ, τότε τι άλλη απόδειξη θέλεις; Να το γράψουν στο κούτελό τους; Η αλήθεια είναι η εξής:

*Ο ΟΤΕ εσκεμμένα κουτσουρεύει το ADSL καταστρέφοντας σχεδόν όλες τις υπηρεσίες που αναμένει κάποιος από το σημερινό internet. Επιπλέον το χρεώνει σε τιμές διπλάσιες και τριπλάσιες απ' ό,τι στις άλλες χώρες του κόσμου. Τέλος, το διαφημίζει με τρόπο 100% παραπλανητικό αναφέροντας στις διαφημίσεις του τις υπηρεσίες που ΕΣΚΕΜΜΕΝΑ έχει κουτσουρέψει.

*Φτάνει πια με την υπεράσπιση των βρωμιών και του αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού του ΟΤΕ. Με αυτή τη νοοτροπία ο Έλληνας ήταν, είναι και θα είναι ραγιάς.

----------


## sdikr

> Ο σκοπός τους είναι να μην είναι βιώσιμη λύση για μια εταιρεία π.χ. να καταργήσει τα τηλέφωνα μέσω ΟΤΕ και να τα κάνει μέσω Skype ή άλλων εταιριών όπως έχει γίνει σε πολλές χώρες του εξωτερικού. Ο ΟΤΕ ήξερε τον κίνδυνο και θέλησε να τον περιορίσει. Τι πάει να πει "δε θα δούλευε σε κανέναν"; Εδώ τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας τα πακέτα βρίσκονται στα 20 ανά δευτερόλεπτο! Αν τα έριχνε και πιο κάτω τότε δε θα ήταν πια 384 η γραμμή αλλά θα πλησίαζε την 128 (Μην ξεχνάς ότι ένα πακέτο δεν μπορεί να πάει πάνω απο 1500 bytes)! Και η βρωμιά έχει τα όριά της φίλε sdikr!


Και εγώ σου λέω οτι σε πολλούς χρήστες εδώ στο adslgr  δουλέυει μια χαρά το voip  με 384,  απο την άλλη αν μια εταιρία θέλει να έχει voip  με 384  καλύτερα να μην αγοράζεις απο εκεί.




> Έτσι όπως το έχουν κάνει καμία εταιρεία ή υπηρεσία ή ίδρυμα ή οτιδήποτε, οι οποίοι πληρώνουν τα κέρατα τους στον ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να ξεφύγει από την κλεψιά τους. Διότι μια εταιρεία δεν μπορεί να πάρει τηλέφωνο και να σταυρώνει τα δάχτυλα για να δει αν θα πέσει στον περιορισμό των πακέτων ή αν κουτσα-στραβά θα συνεννοηθεί. Οπότε για τον ΟΤΕ αποστολή εξετελέσθη σε μεγάλο βαθμό, καθώς δεν έχει χάσει από το voip.


οι εταιρίες μπορούν να πάνε σε λύσεις για μισθωμένο,  και οι σωστές εταιρίες αυτό κανούν
Ακόμα για τις εταίριες  υπάρχουν πολλά προγράμματα και απο τους εναλακτικούς και απο την κινητη




> Όσο για τα στοιχεία, δηλαδή όταν ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ το επιβεβαιώνει και μάλιστα μέσα απο γραμμή υποστήριξης του ίδιου του ΟΤΕ, τότε τι άλλη απόδειξη θέλεις; Να το γράψουν στο κούτελό τους; Η αλήθεια είναι η εξής:


την επιβεβαίωση που την είδες;

Δικαστήριο,  ο Τάδε μου είπε το τάδε,    το είπατε κύριε τάδε;  μπα δεν τον ξέρω τον κύριο





> Ο ΟΤΕ εσκεμμένα κουτσουρεύει το ADSL καταστρέφοντας σχεδόν όλες τις υπηρεσίες που αναμένει κάποιος από το σημερινό internet. Επιπλέον το χρεώνει σε τιμές διπλάσιες και τριπλάσιες απ' ό,τι στις άλλες χώρες του κόσμου. Τέλος, το διαφημίζει με τρόπο 100% παραπλανητικό αναφέροντας στις διαφημίσεις του τις υπηρεσίες που ΕΣΚΕΜΜΕΝΑ έχει κουτσουρέψει.


μπλα μπλα μπλα




> Φτάνει πια με την υπεράσπιση των βρωμιών και του αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού του ΟΤΕ. Με αυτή τη νοοτροπία ο Έλληνας ήταν, είναι και θα είναι ραγιάς.


Καμία υπερασπιση απλά η αλήθεια.

----------


## shadowman

> Και εγώ σου λέω οτι σε πολλούς χρήστες εδώ στο adslgr δουλέυει μια χαρά το voip με 384, απο την άλλη αν μια εταιρία θέλει να έχει voip με 384 καλύτερα να μην αγοράζεις απο εκεί.
> .


άλλωστε υπάρχει και το dialup, την τι θέλει την 384;

----------


## charon

> Μήπως ξέρεις το όνομα του κυρίου που σου μίλησε;
> 
> Παιδιά με βάση αυτά τα στοιχεία δε θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε βαρβάτη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στην ΕΕ; Τι λέτε;


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το όνομα της κοπέλας, και ο λόγος ότι έπρεπε να "κάψω" αυτό το "χαρτί" προκειμένου να πάρω αυτό που ήθελα. Δηλαδή να της πω ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει να το μάθω, ώστε να μου ξεκαθαρίσει ότι δεν είναι μια απλή εικασία της, αλλά ότι γνωρίζει ότι συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

Εξάλλου, και να είχα το όνομα, πάλι αυτό δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη. Μπορεί εγώ να έχω σχεδόν πειστεί, εσείς το ίδιο, έστω και σε μικρότερο βαθμό, αλλά, κακά τα ψέματα, απόδειξη δεν είναι. Και να είχα ηχογραφήσει τη συνδιάλεξη, πάλι δεν θα έστεκε ως αποδεικτικό στοιχείο. Απλά θεωρώ ότι έχουμε βάσιμες πλέον ενδείξεις.

Αν θέλετε τη γνώμη μου, δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε επαρκείς αποδείξεις. Τέτοιες βάσιμες ενδείξεις όμως, μπορεί να κινητοποιήσουν κάποιους φορείς (όχι γιατί πραγματικά νοιάζονται, αλλά από το φόβο του που θα φτάσει το θέμα) και ίσως τότε να αναγκαστεί ο ΟΤΕ να βάλει νερό στο κρασί του. Νομίζω ότι εκεί πρέπει να στοχεύουμε αν θέλουμε να δούμε άσπρη μέρα...

----------


## sdikr

> άλλωστε υπάρχει και το dialup, την τι θέλει την 384;


Για μια εταιρία  υπάρχει το μισθωμένο,

----------


## shadowman

> Για μια εταιρία  υπάρχει το μισθωμένο,


υπάρχουν και μικρές εταιρίες δεν είναι όλες μεγάλες.

----------


## wintech2003

Και οι μικρές εταιρίες μπορουν να πληρώσουν μισθωμένο κύκλωμα πλεον...

----------


## Xguru

> Και οι μικρές εταιρίες μπορουν να πληρώσουν μισθωμένο κύκλωμα πλεον...


Πριν κάποιο καιρό που είχα ρωτήσει από περιέργεια μου είχαν πει για τιμή περίπου στα 2000ευρώ το μήνα (νομίζω για 512). Αν εξακολουθεί να είναι τόσο τότε δεν συμφέρει μικρές εταιρίες (π.χ. ένα νέο παράρτημα ασφαλιστικής εταιρίας).

----------


## jimarass

Παιδιά η λύση είναι μία¨Να κόψουμε όλοι τον ΟΤΕ.Τουλάχιστον την παροχή.Βάλτε όλοι εναλλακτικούς.Είναι ο μόνος τρόποσ να συμμορφωθεί ο ΟΤΕ.Εγώ ήδη έβαλα forthent προεπιλογή.Εχω και HOL 384 adsl πακέτο.Ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός του ΟΤΕ ήταν 200 ευρώ.Τώρα είναι μόνο το πάγιο.Ο ΟΤΕ έχασε από εμένα 170 ευρώ το δίμηνο.Καταλαβαίνεται για τι μιλάμε? Πείτε το σε όσους γνωρίζετε.Διαδώστε το.Μόνο έτσι θα βρούμε γιατρειά.Αλλιώς θα συνεχίσουμε να τρώμε στην μάπα Χατζηγιάννη.!!!

----------


## pinkisntwell

sdikr το γεγονός ότι προτείνεις σε μια εταιρεία να πληρώνει 2000 ευρώ το μήνα στον ΟΤΕ για να παίρνει αυτό που εσκεμμένα ο ΟΤΕ κουτσουρεύει δείχνει ότι δεν έχεις καλές προθέσεις.

Σε όλο αυτό το νήμα γράφεις σαν εκπρόσωπος τύπου του ΟΤΕ και εκπλήσσομαι. Δηλαδή δεν πιστεύεις το μέλος του adslgr ότι η κοπέλα του είπε αυτό το πράγμα; Είπε ψέμματα; Αυτός ή η κοπέλα;

Τελικά μόνο τον ΟΤΕ και το Χατζηγιάννη πρέπει να πιστεύουμε;

----------


## skyman

Ο ΟΤΕ μια ζωή έτσι θα είναι. Μόνο LLU ή ίσως κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο θα δώσει λύση: Wi Max. Ωστόσο ακόμα και τα δύο θα αργήσουν να υλοποιηθούν αλλά όταν υλοποιηθούν και ειδικά το δεύτερο τότε ας κάτσει ο ΟΤΕ να παίζει με τα πακέτα του.

----------


## Xguru

> sdikr το γεγονός ότι προτείνεις σε μια εταιρεία να πληρώνει 2000 ευρώ το μήνα στον ΟΤΕ για να παίρνει αυτό που εσκεμμένα ο ΟΤΕ κουτσουρεύει δείχνει ότι δεν έχεις καλές προθέσεις.


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σήμερα τόσο, πιθανότατα να έχουν πέσει οι μισθωμένες γραμμές, γι αυτό ρώτησα αν ξέρει κάποιος να μας πει έτσι για την ιστορία μην παίρνω πάλι στον ΟΤΕ και έχουμε το γνωστό "Από εταιρία παίρνεται? Δώστε μας το τηλέφωνό σας να σας καλέσουμε εμείς."

----------


## johnkall69

Eγώ δήλωσα βλάβη για "πολύ λίγα πακέτα με αποτέλεσμα μη δυνατής χρήσης voIP & οnline games και ενώ μου είπε η τηλεφωνήτρια πως εντός 2 ημερών θα με καλέσουνε έχουνε περάσει 4. Εγώ αύριο θα τους πάρω τηλ. και θα τους ξεχέσω αν και δεν πρόκειτε να κερδίσω τίποτα απλώς για να βγάλω το άχτη μου!
Μόλις τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο με τελλάς πάω αμέσως βιβόντι και θα ρίξω 10 μούτζες στον ΟΤΕ και ας έχει φτιάξει ποιο πρίν τα πακέτα του.
Και 10 ευρώ διαφορά ακριβότερα πάντως να δίνω στην βιβοντι που αποκλείετε δεν πρόκειτε να την κόψω! 
Οτιδήποτε εκτός του ΟΤΕ. Τον μισώ.
Αντί να κάθετε να κάθετε να διαφημίζετε και να χαλάει λεφτά ας φτιάξει τις υπηρεσίες του.
Αν ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο φίλος πως το κάνει επίτηδες ο ΟΤΕ αντι να κάνουμε διαμαρτυρία ξανά ας μαζευτούμε όλοι με αυγά και ας πάμε απο τα κεντρικά.

----------


## pinkisntwell

To θέμα είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ με αυτές τις πρακτικές μπορεί να βγάζει ένα φράγκο παρεμποδίζοντας το voip αλλά χάνει πελάτες μελλοντικά.

----------


## johnkall69

Έχει δηλώσει κανείς βλάβη στο 121 και να του φτιάξουνε το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα?
Έχω μεγαααααααααααααααααααααααααλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλληηηηη περιέργεια...

----------


## gvp

http://www.foundstone.com/resources/...c/udpflood.htm

to exei dokimasei kanenas ?

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr το γεγονός ότι προτείνεις σε μια εταιρεία να πληρώνει 2000 ευρώ το μήνα στον ΟΤΕ για να παίρνει αυτό που εσκεμμένα ο ΟΤΕ κουτσουρεύει δείχνει ότι δεν έχεις καλές προθέσεις.
> 
> Σε όλο αυτό το νήμα γράφεις σαν εκπρόσωπος τύπου του ΟΤΕ και εκπλήσσομαι. Δηλαδή δεν πιστεύεις το μέλος του adslgr ότι η κοπέλα του είπε αυτό το πράγμα; Είπε ψέμματα; Αυτός ή η κοπέλα;
> 
> Τελικά μόνο τον ΟΤΕ και το Χατζηγιάννη πρέπει να πιστεύουμε;


Δεν ειναι 2000 ευρώ, υπάρχουν προσφορές απο άλλες εταιρίες  και απο άλλους παροχους  που βγαίνουν σε άλλα επιπέδα αρκετά ποιο χαμηλά.

Φυσικά και είμαι εκπροσωπος του ΟΤΕ  εσύ απο ποιον εναλακτικό εισαι;  :Razz: 

Δεν ειπα οτι δεν πιστέυω το μέλος που το ανάφερε  είπα οτι χωρίς αποδείξεις  δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι,  κάτι που προσπαθεί να κάνει και ο  dkounal  εδώ και καιρό να πάρει μια εγγράφη αναφόρα απο τον Οτε για το που είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## johnkall69

Μόλις ξαναπήρα τηλ. να ρωτήσω τι γίνετε με την βλάβη που δήλωσα και μου έλεγε οτι ουδέποτε δήλωσα βλάβη. 
Έσκασα στα γέλια με την ανοησία τους  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  μέχρι που η τηλεφωνήτρια σταμάτησε να μιλάει και άρχισε και γέλαγε και αυτή.
 :Gun: Πυροβολημένα άτομαααααααααα!!!!!!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Απ' ότι έχω δεί και απο άλλα άτομα είναι συχνό το να χάνουνε ή *ΝΑ ΣΒΗΝΟΥΝ*  τα παράπονα!  :Razz: 
Μακάρι μην ισχύει το δεύτερο γιατί είναι κάτι χειρότερο απο αγένεια..
Όταν της είπα έχω πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα και δεν είναι δυνατή η χρήση VoIP είπε "Μάλιστα κατάλαβα, με vip." Εκεί κρατήθηκα μην γελάσω  :Razz:

----------


## XavierGr

> http://www.foundstone.com/resources/...c/udpflood.htm
> 
> to exei dokimasei kanenas ?


 Φαίνεται ωραίο, ρε παιδιά δεν το δοκιμάζουμε για κανένα Σαβαττοκυριακο για πλάκα;
Δυστυχώς δεν έχει επιλογή random IP, για να αλλάζει στόχο κάθε τόσο, αν είχαμε τον κώδικα όμως.....

----------


## anon

Για χιλιάρα μισθωμένη, κάτω απο 1000 ευρώ το μήνα. Και όσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα η τιμή γίνεται καλύτερη. 

Οσο για τον δόλο του ΟΤΕ, εφόσον υπάρχουν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για δίωξη. Διαφορετικά νάχαμε να λέγαμε. Επίσης μου κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση το εξής. Εαν πράγματι όλα έχουν γίνει απο σκόπιμο δόλο, τότε είναι κάτι που δεν θα είναι γνωστό σε δυο - τρείς μέσα σε ολόκληρο ΟΤΕ, αλλά σε αρκετό κόσμο (διευθυντές, παραδιευθυντές, τεχνικοί κλπ). Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και μεμο κλπ που να τεκμηριώνουν κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας, μα ούτε ένας,  να διαρρεύσει κάποια πληροφορία εκ των έσω; Μήπως πρέπει να ασχοληθεί ο Μάκης;

----------


## skyman

Πλέον κουράστηκα να ασχολούμαι με τα ίδια και τα ίδια, οι προθέσεις και η πορεία του ΟΤΕ είναι γνωστή. Ωστόσο δεν μπορούμε παρά να περιμένουμε εναλλακτικές λύσεις εκτός ΟΤΕ. Άρα υπομονή. Σίγουρα καλό είναι να διαμαρτυρόμαστε όμως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν νομίζω ότι πλέον έχει νόημα. Τα call center αποτελούντε από ανθρώπους χωρίς τεχνογνωσία που απλώς συνήθως είναι με μικρές συμβάσεις και προσπαθούν να βγάλουν το ψωμί τους ενώ οι τεχνικοί γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά τι γίνεται για αυτό και κρύβοντε και δεν επικοινωνούν σχεδόν ποτέ με τον πελάτη όπως έχει ήδη συμβεί και σε εμένα τέσσερις φορές. Όλοι γύρω από τον ΟΤΕ γνωρίζουν τι συμβαίνει και όλοι βολεύοντε με αυτή την κατάσταση.

----------


## skyman

> Έχει δηλώσει κανείς βλάβη στο 121 και να του φτιάξουνε το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα?
> Έχω μεγαααααααααααααααααααααααααλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλληηηηη περιέργεια...


 
Έχω δηλώσει εγώ πολλές φορές. Τις μισές φορές δεν καταλάβαιναν τι τους έλεγα, μάλιστα μου είπαν αν γίνεται να μην χρησιμοποιώ τεχνικούς όρους γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνουν ενώ τις άλλες μισές φορές μου είπαν ότι δεν εξασφαλίζουν VoIP ούτε και το διαφημίζουν ενώ όταν τους θύμησα την διαφήμιση για online gaming απλώς τήρησαν σιγή για λίγο και απάντησαν ότι θα το δούνε κάτι που φυσικά δεν έγινε ποτέ.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Προς anon και sdikr: Ευχαριστούμε για την έκπτωση.

Καλή η ιδέα πάντως για τον Τριανταφυλλόπουλο. Πρέπει να φύγω τώρα, μόλις γυρίσω θα του γράψω ένα mail. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τη διεύθυνση;

----------


## Terrorist

> Έχω δηλώσει εγώ πολλές φορές. Τις μισές φορές δεν καταλάβαιναν τι τους έλεγα, μάλιστα μου είπαν αν γίνεται να μην χρησιμοποιώ τεχνικούς όρους γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνουν ενώ τις άλλες μισές φορές μου είπαν ότι δεν εξασφαλίζουν VoIP ούτε και το διαφημίζουν ενώ όταν τους θύμησα την διαφήμιση για online gaming απλώς τήρησαν σιγή για λίγο και απάντησαν ότι θα το δούνε κάτι που φυσικά δεν έγινε ποτέ.


Για τα τηλέφωνα υποστήριξης του ΟΤΕ , βλάβες , τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος  κ.τ.λ παίρνει ο ΟΤΕ φοιτητές για τα κέντρα της Αθήνας, Πάτρας , Κρήτης από όσο ξέρω, οπότε δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να διαμαρτυρόμαστε σε αυτούς γιατί μπορεί να μην έχουν τις τεχνικές γνώσεις, το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να δηλώνουμε την βλάβη.

Πιο ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να ψάξουμε να βρούμε μέσα σε αυτό το αδιαπέραστο πραστατευτικό κλειο τους πραγματικούς υπεύθυνους και να προβούμε σε διαμαρτυρίες. Οι διαμαρτυρίες στον τοπικό υπεύθυνο του κάθε κέντρου πραγματικά δεν ξέρω εαν τους ενοχλεί καθόλου.

Έχω την απορία, όταν μας λένε ότι η ADSL δεν προσφέρει εγγυημένες ταχύτητες ή θα έλεγα καλύτερα υπηρεσίες, γιατί με την έννοια ταχύτητα μπορεί και κρύβεται ο ΟΤΕ από πίσω όπου τους παίρνει (τα γνωστα κατεβάζεις με 40, αλλά voip,online games, πάπαλα), μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσει αυτό ? Για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί να μην προσφέρει της υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες πληρώνουμε ?  Θα πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να μας επιστρέψει χρήματα για την μη σωστή παραχή υπηρεσιών ? Τι κανονισμός υπάρχει για αυτό ?

----------


## skyman

> Καλή η ιδέα πάντως για τον Τριανταφυλλόπουλο. Πρέπει να φύγω τώρα, μόλις γυρίσω θα του γράψω ένα mail. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τη διεύθυνση;


Μιας και το ρώτησες: zougla@alphatv.gr

----------


## skyman

> Για τα τηλέφωνα υποστήριξης του ΟΤΕ , βλάβες , τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος κ.τ.λ παίρνει ο ΟΤΕ φοιτητές για τα κέντρα της Αθήνας, Πάτρας , Κρήτης από όσο ξέρω, οπότε δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να διαμαρτυρόμαστε σε αυτούς γιατί μπορεί να μην έχουν τις τεχνικές γνώσεις, το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να δηλώνουμε την βλάβη.
> 
> Πιο ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να ψάξουμε να βρούμε μέσα σε αυτό το αδιαπέραστο πραστατευτικό κλειο τους πραγματικούς υπεύθυνους και να προβούμε σε διαμαρτυρίες. Οι διαμαρτυρίες στον τοπικό υπεύθυνο του κάθε κέντρου πραγματικά δεν ξέρω εαν τους ενοχλεί καθόλου.
> 
> Έχω την απορία, όταν μας λένε ότι η ADSL δεν προσφέρει εγγυημένες ταχύτητες ή θα έλεγα καλύτερα υπηρεσίες, γιατί με την έννοια ταχύτητα μπορεί και κρύβεται ο ΟΤΕ από πίσω όπου τους παίρνει (τα γνωστα κατεβάζεις με 40, αλλά voip,online games, πάπαλα), μέχρι που μπορεί να φτάσει αυτό ? Για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί να μην προσφέρει της υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες πληρώνουμε ? Θα πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να μας επιστρέψει χρήματα για την μη σωστή παραχή υπηρεσιών ? Τι κανονισμός υπάρχει για αυτό ?


 
Ας κατέβαζα με 35-40k/sec όπως κάποτε θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος και ας μην έπαιζε το voip αλλά πλέον που βρίσκομαι στα 20k/sec το voip μου φαίνεται απλώς πολυτέλεια. Βέβαια μετά τις 2 τα μεσάνυχτα που όλα πάνε καλά μπορείς να πάρεις οποιονδήποτε δεν κοιμάται και να μιλήσεις.

----------


## yiapap

Νομίζω το mail που διαφημίζει είναι zougla@OTENET.GR

Είπατε τπτ?

----------


## harogeo

http://www.alphatv.gr/index.asp?a_id=176&tv_id=728

yiapap, εδώ πάντως δεν έχει mail της otenet.Όμως και γω την ίδια εντύπωση με σένα έχω...

----------


## yiapap

Δεν το βρήκα από το site. Τo θυμάμαι από την εκπομπή του γιατί οτιδήποτε έχει συνθετικό ΟΤΕ μου σηκώνει την τρίχα  :Wink:

----------


## manolis1976

Εγω επικοινωνησα με τον ΟΤΕ και ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο.
Με πηρε λοιπον σημερα τηλεφωνο καποιος και μου ειπε οτι ο Router ειναι ρυθμισμενος να κανει drop ta  <<παραπανησια πακέτα>> διοτι δεν παρεχει αυτος voip τηλεφωνια και δεν βλεπει λογο να δινονται ελευθερα.Οταν του ειπα πως εγω το θελω και καλα για Gaming  μου ειπε οτι ολα δουλευουν τελεια.Αλλα ειναι σιγουρο οτι αυτο δεν ισχυει διοτι σε καποιες φορες που ειχα 
δοκιμασει counter strike ειχα μεγαλες απώλειες σε λεπτομερειες οπως σφαιρες κτλ.

Καποιος ποιο πανω δεν προσεξα ποιος ελεγε οτι ειναι τυχαιο , αλλα σας πληροφορω οτι εμενα με ενημερωσε ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ σημερα ο ΟΤΕ οτι τα router του ειναι ετσι ρυθμισμενα ετσι , οποτε οπως μου ειπε δεν εχω καποια βλαβη αλλα ΑΠΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ


ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ ???????/!!!!!!!!!!%#@%@%@#^#^%$#%$%$

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Εγω επικοινωνησα με τον ΟΤΕ και ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο.
> Με πηρε λοιπον σημερα τηλεφωνο καποιος και μου ειπε οτι ο Router ειναι ρυθμισμενος να κανει drop ta  <<παραπανησια πακέτα>> διοτι δεν παρεχει αυτος voip τηλεφωνια και δεν βλεπει λογω να δινονται ελευθεραι.Οταν του ειπα πως εγω το θελω και καλα για Gaming  μου ειπε οτι ολα δουλευουν τελεια.Αλλα ειναι σιγουρο οτι αυτο δεν ισχυει διοτι σε καποιες φορες που ειχα 
> δοκιμασει counter strike ειχα μεγαλες απώλειες σε λεπτομερεις οπως σφαιρες κτλ.
> 
> Καποιος ποιο πανω δεν προσεξα ποιος ελεγε οτι ειναι τυχαιο αλλα σας πληροφορω οτι εμενα με ενημερωσε ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ σημερα ο ΟΤΕ οτι τα router του ειναι ετσι ρυθμισμενα οποτε οπως μου ειπε δεν εχω καποια βλαβη αλλα ΑΠΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ
> 
> 
> ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ ???????/!!!!!!!!!!%#@%@%@#^#^%$#%$%$


Το έγραφε στο κούτελό του; Αν δεν το έγραφε δεν είναι απόδειξη. Πήγαινε τώρα και βγάλε μια φωτογραφία τον εν λόγω τεχνικό να δούμε το κούτελό του.


Το router είναι *ρυθμισμένο* παδιά. Είναι ρυθμισμένο για να μας κάνει να παίρνουμε υπεράστικα τηλέφωνα με 1 ευρώ ανά λεπτό αντί για δωρεάν. Είναι ρυθμισμένο για να καταστρέφει τις υπηρεσίες που διαφημίζουν. Είναι ρυθμισμένο για να σκάμε στον ΟΤΕ 1000 ευρώ το μήνα για μισθωμένη.

Είναι ρυθμισμένο για να μας *ΑΡΜΕΓΟΥΝ.*

----------


## chatasos

> Εγω επικοινωνησα με τον ΟΤΕ και ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο.
> Με πηρε λοιπον σημερα τηλεφωνο καποιος και μου ειπε οτι ο Router ειναι ρυθμισμενος να κανει drop ta  <<παραπανησια πακέτα>> διοτι δεν παρεχει αυτος voip τηλεφωνια και δεν βλεπει λογο να δινονται ελευθερα.Οταν του ειπα πως εγω το θελω και καλα για Gaming  μου ειπε οτι ολα δουλευουν τελεια.Αλλα ειναι σιγουρο οτι αυτο δεν ισχυει διοτι σε καποιες φορες που ειχα 
> δοκιμασει counter strike ειχα μεγαλες απώλειες σε λεπτομερειες οπως σφαιρες κτλ.
> 
> Καποιος ποιο πανω δεν προσεξα ποιος ελεγε οτι ειναι τυχαιο , αλλα σας πληροφορω οτι εμενα με ενημερωσε ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ σημερα ο ΟΤΕ οτι τα router του ειναι ετσι ρυθμισμενα ετσι , οποτε οπως μου ειπε δεν εχω καποια βλαβη αλλα ΑΠΛΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ
> 
> 
> ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ ???????/!!!!!!!!!!%#@%@%@#^#^%$#%$%$


Υποθέτω πως δεν το μαγνητοφώνησες :Razz:

----------


## XavierGr

Ε άντε να τους κάνουμε ένα οργανωμένο packet flooding να τελειώνουμε.
Να πέσει το μισό δίκτυο για 2 μέρες να δούμε τι θα κάνουν.

Αϊ στο "γκόρακα" πια, με κοροϊδεύουν και οι φίλοι μου που έχουν Dial-Up....

EDIT: Σοβαρά τώρα, όποιος τους ξαναπάρει τηλέφωνο ας ηχογραφήσει την συνομιλία και να ζητήσει το όνομα του τεχνικού.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Τελικά είναι δυνατόν να γίνει ένα τέτοιο packet flooding; Κρίνω ότι με τα στοιχεία που έχουμε είμαστε δικαιολογημένοι να το κάνουμε.

----------


## manolis1976

Το θεμα ειναι αν εχει το δικαιωμα να κοβει γιατι αν το εχει τι να κανουμε ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ετσι τα πραγματα.

Αν ομως δεν εχει αυτο το δικαιωμα θα μπορουσε να βρει λυση και το δικιο του καποιος προσωρινα ομως γιατι απλα μετα θα ακολουθουσε ο ΟΤΕ την γνωστη πολιτικη >>>>
*ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΕΡΔΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΥΠΟΝΟΜΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ*

Οποτε για εμας τους Ψωροκωστιανους το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι ιδιο...
*ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΘΑ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΑ* :ROFL:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:  :Very Happy:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΩ Η ΝΑ ΚΛΑΨΩ

----------


## manolis1976

> Υποθέτω πως δεν το μαγνητοφώνησες


Οχι αλλα νομιζω πως αν τους ξαναπαρω παλι τα ιδια θα μου πουν δεν μου φανηκε να το κρυβουν ιδιαιτερα , ουτε μου το ειπε στο ΜΕΤΑΞΥ μας...

Για πιο λογο να το μαγνητοφωνουσα δηλαδη???

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Αν ομως δεν εχει αυτο το δικαιωμα θα μπορουσε να βρει λυση και το δικιο του καποιος προσωρινα ομως γιατι απλα μετα θα ακολουθουσε ο ΟΤΕ την γνωστη πολιτικη >>>>
> *ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΕΡΔΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΥΠΟΝΟΜΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ*


Δεν είναι έτσι. Αν τους πάμε σε αστικά δικαστήρια με αγωγές τότε όλοι οι χρήστες του ADSL θα μπορούσαν να πάρουν μια παχυλή αποζημίωση από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## chatasos

> Οχι αλλα νομιζω πως αν τους ξαναπαρω παλι τα ιδια θα μου πουν δεν μου φανηκε να το κρυβουν ιδιαιτερα , ουτε μου το ειπε στο ΜΕΤΑΞΥ μας...
> 
> Για πιο λογο να το μαγνητοφωνουσα δηλαδη???


Κάντο εσύ (όνομα/τμήμα τεχνικού, ημέρα/ώρα & ομολογία) και βλέπουμε... :Twisted Evil: 
Έτσι, να μου φύγει η περιέργεια για το τι *ακριβώς* λένε.

----------


## manolis1976

> Δεν είναι έτσι. Αν τους πάμε σε αστικά δικαστήρια με αγωγές τότε όλοι οι χρήστες του ADSL θα μπορούσαν να πάρουν μια παχυλή αποζημίωση από τον ΟΤΕ.


Αποζημειωση περνουν απο το δικαστηριο μονο οσοι κανουν την προσφυγη το μονο που κερδιζουν οι υπολοιποι ειναι το ΔΕΔΙΚΑΣΜΕΝΟ σε περιπτωση που κερδιθει η δικη.

Γιαυτο σου λεω μεχρι να διαδοθει και οι αποζημιωσεις να ειναι μεγαλυτερες απο τα κερδη + μεχρι να γινει το δικαστηριο + τι δικηγορους λαμογια θα εχουν αυτοι αστο θα περασουν χρονια και τοτε θα πουλαει voip o OTE

----------


## PopManiac

Να γίνω κι εγώ συνήγορος του δίαβόλου (ΟΤΕ):

Έστω πως υπάρχει έμπρακτη πολιτική παρεμποδισμού VoIP. Από τα λίγα τεχνικά που διάβασα, κάτι τέτοιο είναι εφικτό και θα μπορούσε να γίνεται συστηματικά με μερικές εξαιρέσεις (όπως πχ ένας φίλος μου στην Αθήνα) να επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα.

Ερώτηση: *Είναι παράνομο κάτι τέτοιο;* Θα μπορούσε ο ΟΤΕ δλδ ως ιδιοκτήτης του δικτύου να καθορίζει ποιες υπηρεσίες επιτρέπονται και ποιες όχι; Μιλάμε για εφαρμογές και επομένως δεν γνωρίζω εάν υπάρχουν ζητήματα προστασίας δεδομένων.

Τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί, όντως το ερώτημα θεωρώ πως έχει πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για όλες τις εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας στον κόσμο. Πόσο μάλλον για τον ΟΤΕ ο οποίος, πάλι αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, *δεν* έχει ακόμα πραγματοποιήσει το διαχωρισμό μεταξύ της υπηρεσίας διαχείρισης του δικτύου από τον οργανισμό...

----------


## manolis1976

> Να γίνω κι εγώ συνήγορος του δίαβόλου (ΟΤΕ):
> 
> Έστω πως υπάρχει έμπρακτη πολιτική παρεμποδισμού VoIP. Από τα λίγα τεχνικά που διάβασα, κάτι τέτοιο είναι εφικτό και θα μπορούσε να γίνεται συστηματικά με μερικές εξαιρέσεις (όπως πχ ένας φίλος μου στην Αθήνα) να επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα.
> 
> Ερώτηση: *Είναι παράνομο κάτι τέτοιο;* Θα μπορούσε ο ΟΤΕ δλδ ως ιδιοκτήτης του δικτύου να καθορίζει ποιες υπηρεσίες επιτρέπονται και ποιες όχι; Μιλάμε για εφαρμογές και επομένως δεν γνωρίζω εάν υπάρχουν ζητήματα προστασίας δεδομένων.
> 
> Τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί, όντως το ερώτημα θεωρώ πως έχει πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για όλες τις εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας στον κόσμο. Πόσο μάλλον για τον ΟΤΕ ο οποίος, πάλι αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, *δεν* έχει ακόμα πραγματοποιήσει το διαχωρισμό μεταξύ της υπηρεσίας διαχείρισης του δικτύου από τον οργανισμό...


1.Ο φιλος σου δεν ειναι εξαιρεση γινεται να μιλας απλα ειναι χαμηλη η ποιοτητα και πολες φορες αθλια

2.Αν ειναι παρανομο δεν το ξερω αλλα στο συμβολαιο μιλαει μονο για φραγη download/upload 384/128

3.Απο προσωπικη μου επειρια μερικων χωρων.(Αγγλια-Σουηδια-Γαλλια-Ισπανια)δεν εχουν τετοια προβληματα αλλα δεν εχουν και εναν ΟΤΕ υπερ παντων

----------


## PopManiac

> 1.Ο φιλος σου δεν ειναι εξαιρεση γινεται να μιλας απλα ειναι χαμηλη η ποιοτητα και πολες φορες αθλια
> 
> 2.Αν ειναι παρανομο δεν το ξερω αλλα στο συμβολαιο μιλαει μονο για φραγη download/upload 384/128
> 
> 3.Απο προσωπικη μου επειρια μερικων χωρων.(Αγγλια-Σουηδια-Γαλλια-Ισπανια)δεν εχουν τετοια προβληματα αλλα δεν εχουν και εναν ΟΤΕ υπερ παντων


Δεκτά και τα 3, αν και ο φίλος μου έχει εξαιρετικό stream και με κάμερα στα Πατήσια-Αθήνα, αλλά αν έχω καταλάβει καλά ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να κόβει το VoIP αν το θέλει...

Σωστά, ή προκύπτει από κάπου *υποχρέωση* να μην το κάνει ή έαν το πράττει να οφείλει να ενημερώσει;

----------


## pinkisntwell

Δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να κόβει τίποτα (εκτός αν του ζητηθεί από τις αρχές). Μπορεί ο καθένας να διαβάσει τη σύμβαση που έκανε με τον ΟΤΕ για το adsl να δει ότι δεν αναφέρει πουθενά οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα περιορίζει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο το voip.

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να κόβει τίποτα (εκτός αν του ζητηθεί από τις αρχές). Μπορεί ο καθένας να διαβάσει τη σύμβαση που έκανε με τον ΟΤΕ για το adsl να δει ότι δεν αναφέρει πουθενά οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα περιορίζει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο το voip.


Δεκτόν, αλλά από την άλλη δεν του το απαγορεύει και κάποια σύμβαση, σωστά; Δλδ, δεν μιλάμε για θέματα προστασίας δεδομένων ή κάτι τέτοιο αλλά για μια υπηρεσία που επιλέγει ο ΟΤΕ να μην παρέχεται. Έχει τέτοιο δικαίωμα ή απαγορεύεται ρητά; Νομίζω πως το έχει!

Επειδή κοντεύω να σιχαθώ τον εαυτό μου γιατί μπορεί να παρουσιάζομαι ως εκπρόσωπος ΟΤΕ να εξηγήσω πως ο λόγος που ρωτώ και ανοίγω τη συζήτηση και σε κάποιον νομικά έγκριτο να μας πει είναι για να διαπιστώσουμε πώς πρέπει να κινηθούμε!

Εάν ο ΟΤΕ έχει το δικαίωμα να κόβει πακέτα με στόχο τον περιορισμό του VoIP τότε στρατηγικά θα ήταν καλύτερο πρώτα να ζητήσουμε τέτοια διευκρίνιση από τον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ και μετά να κάνουμε ο,τιδήποτε άλλο  :Wink: .

----------


## dkounal

> Φαίνεται ωραίο, ρε παιδιά δεν το δοκιμάζουμε για κανένα Σαβαττοκυριακο για πλάκα;
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχει επιλογή random IP, για να αλλάζει στόχο κάθε τόσο, αν είχαμε τον κώδικα όμως.....


Υπάρχει και το connection keep alive στην υπογραφή μου.... Και είναι λολιτα σκέτη.... Φτάνει να ξέρεις να βάζεις λίγο το δυαδικό σύστημα στα subnets....

Έχω μια γραπτή απάντηση από ΟΤΕ την οποία θα ανακοινωσω το βράδυ και θα δούμε και πόσους θα πειράξει... Δυστυχώς ζορίζομαι λίγο χρονικά τώρα....
Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω ακόμη καμιά απάντηση από τον ΟΤΕ στην καταγγελία μου.
Να σας υπενθυμήσω για άλλη μια φορά ότι ο ΟΤΕ και οι ISPs παρακολουθούν στενά αυτό το thread.

----------


## xalara

PopManiac μπορει να σου κοβει τα πακετα και να σου λεει οτι δεν υποστηριζει το voip,αλλα με αυτο το τροπο σου κοβει και τα online games τα οποια διαφημιζει.

----------


## gtl

> Να γίνω κι εγώ συνήγορος του δίαβόλου (ΟΤΕ):
> 
> Έστω πως υπάρχει έμπρακτη πολιτική παρεμποδισμού VoIP. Από τα λίγα τεχνικά που διάβασα, κάτι τέτοιο είναι εφικτό και θα μπορούσε να γίνεται συστηματικά με μερικές εξαιρέσεις (όπως πχ ένας φίλος μου στην Αθήνα) να επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα.
> 
> Ερώτηση: *Είναι παράνομο κάτι τέτοιο;*


Σε άλλες χώρες του κόσμου, όπως για παράδειγμα στις ΗΠΑ, προωθούνται νομοσχέδια τα οποία απαγορεύουν στους παροχείς ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης (υποδομής και σύνδεσης) να προβαίνουν σε traffic shaping κάνοντας διακρίσεις ανάμεσα σε υπηρεσίες (voip, gaming, p2p) κατά πώς βούλονται. Eίναι ο λεγόμενος "network neutrality" νόμος, τον οποίο φαίνεται να αντιμετωπίζουν θετικά στις ακροάσεις του κογκρέσσου (δεν έχει ακόμα τεθεί σε ψηφοφορία). Η κατάληξή του θα ήταν αυτό ακριβώς που λες -- να καταστήσει ευθέως παράνομες τέτοιες πολιτικές, αντί για αμφιλεγόμενες (και αντικείμενο δικαστικής διαμάχης) που θα θεωρούνταν σήμερα. Αυτά στην Αμερική όπου δεν υπάρχει ένα μονοπώλιο που να διαχειρίζεται ολόκληρη την ευρυζωνική υποδομή της χώρας, αλλά πολλοί ανταγωνιζόμενοι μεταξύ τους φορείς (από την μια μεριά οι λεγόμενες baby bells τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες, από την άλλη οι παροχείς "καλωδιακού" internet). 

Στην Ελλάδα, για ευνόητους λόγους, ένας τέτοιος νόμος θα ήταν διπλά επιθυμητός. Πιστεύω ωστόσο ότι και με το παρόν θεσμικό πλαίσιο η ΕΕΤΤ έχει περιθώρια παρέμβασης σε αυτή την περίσταση, καθώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες τις οποίες διαφημίζει ξεκάθαρα (multiplayer gaming), και εκτός αυτού ο όρος "ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση" εξ'ορισμού συμπεριλαμβάνει την χρήση μιας σύνδεσης ταχύτητας X με το internet για τους σκοπούς που επιλέγει ο καταναλωτής (και όχι ο ιδιοκτήτης των αντίστοιχων υποδομών). Ακούμε για τηλε-διασκέψεις εξάλλου εδώ και χρόνια ως την χαρακτηριστικότερη, υποτίθεται, εφαρμογή της ευρυζωνικότητας, και όμως και αυτή υπόκειται στο ίδιο σαμποτάζ με το voip, από πλευράς ΟΤΕ.

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τί περιμένουν να επιτύχουν με την πολιτική αυτή, η οποία δεν συναντάται πουθενά εκτός από... τεχνολογικούς παραδείσους όπως τα Αραβικά Εμιράτα. Από την δική μου πλευρά, όπως και πολλών άλλων του 1,5% που πληρώνει για τέτοιες κουτσουρεμένες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες, το μόνο που πέτυχαν ήταν να παραγγείλω προεπιλογή από εναλλακτικό φορέα, και να αλλάξω με φορητότητα τρεις αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας που προηγουμένως πλήρωναν αδρά στο δίκτυο της Cosmote. Πιθανώς να είναι και ζήτημα ανικανότητας των τεχνικών του ΟΤΕ, σε συνδυασμό με τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό στις voip υπηρεσίες. 

Φυσικά επειδή γνωρίζουμε εδώ και χρόνια πόσο αδιαφορεί ο ΟΤΕ για τους πελάτες του, θα πρέπει να φροντίσουμε και μέσω καταγγελιών στην ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά και προτάσεων στο αρμόδιο υπουργείο (network neutrality) να ωθήσουμε τα πράγματα, όσο μπορούμε, προς την ορθή κατεύθυνση. Γιατί είναι προφανές ότι όσο θα αφήνεται η τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη της χώρας στα χέρια του ΟΤΕ, θα παραμένουμε ουραγοί και υποανάπτυκτοι, όχι μόνο σε σχέση με την Δυτική Ευρώπη, αλλά και συγκριτικά με τους Ανατολικοευρωπαίους γείτονές μας, τους οποίους πλέον αγωνιζόμαστε να προφτάσουμε.

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Δεκτόν, αλλά από την άλλη δεν του το απαγορεύει και κάποια σύμβαση, σωστά; Δλδ, δεν μιλάμε για θέματα προστασίας δεδομένων ή κάτι τέτοιο αλλά για μια υπηρεσία που επιλέγει ο ΟΤΕ να μην παρέχεται. Έχει τέτοιο δικαίωμα ή απαγορεύεται ρητά; Νομίζω πως το έχει!


Δεν το έχει. Δεν μπορεί να κόβει όποια υπηρεσία θέλει. Αν ήταν έτσι θα έβαζε περιορισμό σε 1 πακέτο ανά δευτερόλεπτο να μην πληρώνει και bandwidth.

Σε πολλές χώρες προσφέρονται συνδέσεις adsl στις οποίες βάζουν κάποιο περιορισμό (στο p2p βέβαια, όχι στο voip) αλλά αυτός αναφέρεται ρητά στη σύμβαση.

Π.χ. η συτα στην Κύπρο το λέει ότι το p2p το βάζει σε χαμηλή προτεραιότητα στο δίκτυο της. Και δεν το διαφημίζει.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Μόλις έφυγε για Mάκη Τριανταφυλλόπουλο το εξής:


_Πριν από μερικά χρόνια έφτασε επιτέλους στη χώρα μας το adsl. Είναι
σύνδεση με το ίντερνετ μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας από αυτή που επικρατεί,
την dial-up. Ήρθε με καθυστέρηση πολλών ετών και σε τιμές δεκαπλάσιες
του εξωτερικού. Οι τιμές μειώθηκαν (αν και ακόμα είναι πολλαπλάσιες
των τιμών που ισχύουν στις άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ), ο ΟΤΕ διατείνεται ότι
αγωνίζεται για να διεισδύσει το internet στην Ελλάδα (σημειώνεται ότι
στη διείσδυση του internet είμαστε τελευταίοι στην ΕΕ).

Αυτή τη στιγμή γραμμές από τις οποίες μπορεί να περάσει σύνδεση adsl
προσφέρουν μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και η Vivodi. Η κάλυψη της τελευταίας είναι όμως
πολύ περιορισμένη με αποτέλεσμα η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των χρηστών
του adsl να χρησιμοποιεί γραμμή του ΟΤΕ. Έτσι λοιπόν, όποια εταιρεία
παροχής internet και να επιλέξει ο χρήστης, πρέπει να πληρώνει και ένα
επιπλέον πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ.

Οι συνδέσεις adsl προσφέρονται για αυτό που λέμε Voip (Voice over IP),
τη δυνατότητα δηλαδή μέσω κάποιας εφαρμογής να συνομιλείς "τηλεφωνικά"
με κάποιον άλλο χρήστη του internet ο οποίος κάθεται και αυτός στον
υπολογιστή του. Αυτό γίνεται μέσω εφαρμογών όπως είναι το Skype
(www.skype.com) καθώς και δεκάδες άλλες, η πλειοψηφία των οποίων
προσφέρεται δωρεάν (για κλήσεις προς υπολογιστές).

Αυτό φυσικά αποτελεί μεγάλο κίνδυνο για τα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ καθώς όλοι οι
χρήστες του adsl θα μπορούσαν να παίρνουν τηλέφωνα από το internet και
να μην πληρώνουν τον ΟΤΕ για σταθερή τηλεφωνία. Έτσι αποφάσισε να
καταστρέψει την υπηρεσία αυτή, ρυθμίζοντας το δίκτυο του για να έχει
μεγάλες δυσκολίες η χρήση της υπηρεσίας αυτής. Έκανε δηλαδή ένα
σαμποτάζ.

Φυσικά το ότι υπάρχει τέτοιος περιορισμός δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στη
σύμβαση που αποδέχεται ο κάθε χρήστης του adsl. Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ με
διαφημίσεις του ισχυρίζεται ότι μέσω των συνδέσεων αυτών μπορείς να
χρησιμοποιείς τέτοιες υπηρεσίες (π.χ. διαφήμιση Χατζηγιάννη με online
παιχνίδια, τα παιχνίδια χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο με τον ίδιο τρόπο που
που το χρησιμοποιεί το Voip με αποτέλεσμα να σαμποτάρονται και αυτά).

Το πρόβλημα αυτό είχε παρατηρηθεί από τον περασμένο Απρίλιο και μόνο
εικασίες μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε για την αιτία του.

Τελικά τις τελευταίες μέρες αποκαλύφθηκε από τους ίδιους τους
τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ ότι ο ΟΤΕ εσκεμμένα έχεο ρυθμίσει το δίκτυο του ώστε
να σαμποτάρονται οι εφαρμογές Voip για να μη χάνει κέρδη από τη
σταθερή τηλεφωνία. Εσκεμμένα δηλαδή καταστρέφει μια υπηρεσία που
διαφημίζει και για την οποία χρεώνει τιμές 2 και 3 φορές μεγαλύτερες
από ό,τι στην ΕΕ.

Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2063
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2100
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2071


Παρακαλώ θερμά να ερευνήσετε το θέμα. Είμαστε τελευταίοι στο internet
στην Ευρώπη και σε ίδια μοίρα με χώρες όπως η Ινδία και η Μαλαισία. Ο
ΟΤΕ το κάνει αυτό εσκεμμένα, κουτσουρεύει το internet για να κρατάει
τα υπερκέρδη. Σημειώνω ότι ο ΟΤΕ πουλάει και "μισθωμένα κυκλώματα" στα
οποία δεν υπάρχει ο περιορισμός αυτός με τιμές 1000 ευρώ και πλέον το
μήνα. Χρεώνει 1000 ευρώ για κάτι που στην Ιταλία ή την Πολωνία ή
οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα κάνει 10.


_Υ.Γ.: Το ξέρω ότι είναι ανακρίβεια η τελευταία πρόταση, καθώς ένα μισθωμένο κύκλωμα προσφέρει περισσότερα απο Voip αλλά δεν ήθελα να κουράσω με τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες. Το θέμα είναι ότι κάποιος που θέλει οπωσδήποτε Voip πρέπει να πάρει μισθωμένη, και αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να περάσω.

----------


## Xguru

Ο οτε το έκανε ηθελημένα: νομίζω ότι ο νόμος ορίζει ότι στις συμβάσεις πρέπει να περιγράφεται επαρκώς η προσφερόμενη υπηρεσία χωρίς να αποκρύπτεται σκόπιμα πληροφόρηση που αφορά στον τρόπο χρήσης της υπηρεσίας αυτής. Φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο δεν το κάνει ο οτε αφού δεν αναφέρει πουθενά για την πολιτική περιορισμού πακέτων (μόνο για περιορισμό bandwidth). 

Ο οτε το έκανε από λάθος: Νόμος ορίζει ότι ο αγοραστής πρέπει να ενημερώνεται απ τον πωλητή για οποιοδήποτε ελάττωμα μειώνει τη χρηστικότητα του πωλούμενου αγαθού ή υπηρεσίας (πχ. περιοριστής πακέτων).

Νομικός  δεν είμαι οπότε μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και αυτά είναι ότι μπόρεσα να θυμηθώ ξεφυλλίζοντας τον αστικό κώδικα που έχω απ τη σχολή μου. Όπως και να χει η υπόθεση μου "βρωμάει" και αυτά που γράφω φαίνονται να έχουν κάποια λογική. Αν ισχύουν θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να αξιώσουμε και μερική τουλάχιστον αποζημίωση των χρημάτων μας (θεωρητικά πάντα σε μια ευνομούμενη χώρα).

----------


## pinkisntwell

H acn μπορεί να βρήκε ενα μπάλωμα, το θέμα είναι ότι το σαμποτάζ του ΟΤΕ συνεχίζεται.

----------


## anon

Ισως εαν ασχοληθεί ο Μάκης, να γυρίσουν κάποια μάτια. Ε ρε τι σου κάνει η τηλεόραση....

----------


## Xguru

Σιγά μην ασχοληθεί ο Μάκης, ο Μάκης ασχολείται μόνο με θέματα μαζικής κατανάλωσης και το συγκεκριμένει δε μου φαίνεται ότι δένει με τα θέματα "κράχτες" που συνηθίζει να προβάλλει.

----------


## johnkall69

pinkisntwell,

Σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο αν το στείλεις και:

newsline@alter.gr
-Επικοινωνία                      με τη σύνταξη ειδήσεων του Alter.              

flash@flash.gr
- flash.gr

Γραφεία Σύνταξης:  e-mail: info@in.gr
-in.gr

press@pathfinder.gr
-Pathfinder.gr

newsline@megatv.com
MegaTV

----------


## gtl

Ακόμα περισσότερο νομίζω ότι θα βοηθήσει κάποια παρέμβαση της αρμόδιας επιτρόπου της Ευρωπαικής Κομμισιόν για θέματα Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας, Viviane Reding, της οποίας τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας βρίσκονται εδώ..

http://europa.eu.int/comm/commission...t/index_en.htm

Δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που η κυρία Ρεντινγκ θα παρέμβει για την διόρθωση της θλιβερής Ελληνικής κατάστασης στον χώρο της ευρυζωνικότητας, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα επηρεάσει περισσότερο από τα λαικιστικά Ελληνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης που δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα τέσσερα
(δείτε το καυστικό άρθρο του Π.Μανδραβέλη εδώ http://www.medium.gr/articles/114045593757903.shtml)

----------


## Mill

Παντως το προβλημα με τα πακετα εντοπιζεται και στις 512 και 1024 απλα οχι τοσο.


512/128.

----------


## Hwoarang

Παρατηρώ γενικότερα ότι δεν έχουν όλοι πρόβλημα με πακέτα. Αν ήταν πολιτική του ΟΤΕ να μεινώνει τα πακέτα δεν θα έπρεπε να έιχαμε όλοι πρόβλημα? Την ίδια πολιτική θα εφάρμοζε σε όλα τα DSLAMS :Thinking:

----------


## anon

Μάλλον το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται σε συνθήκες κορεσμού. Εαν είσαι σε DSLAM όπου δεν υπάρχει κορεσμός, τότε λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Πχ δεν έχω πρόβλημα σε γραμμή 384 στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, ενώ στο Αιγάλεω σέρνεται η αντίστοιχη 384 (ενώ πριν ενάμισυ χρόνο και πάλι στο Αιγάλεω η ίδια γραμμή πετούσε). Και μιλάω πάντα για VoIP.

----------


## skyman

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ασχοληθεί ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος με αυτό το θέμα αλλά αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον θα το γράψω στο video.  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

@pinkisntwell

Η πρόθεση καλή... το αποτέλεσμα... ΑΛΛ' ΑΝΤ' ΑΛΛΩΝ   :Very angry:  
Αν (λέμε) σε πάρει τηλέφωνο ο Μάκης και ζητήσει αυτούς τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ που παραδέχθηκαν... τη συνομωσία τι θα του πεις ακριβώς;
"Ξέρετε είπε ο user mitsos ότι του το είπε ένας ανώνυμος τεχνικός";
Και μετά τι περιμένεις, ότι θα ασχοληθεί παραπάνω;

Αναφέρεις την Ινδία και τη Μαλαισία κατά λάθος;
Ξέρεις ΠΟΣΟ ανεπτυγμένες είναι αυτές οι χώρες (ειδικά η Μαλαισία) στην πληροφορική;

Γιατί φίλε μου δεν πόσταρες το κείμενο που θα έστελνες να το βλέπανε και κάποιοι άλλοι πριν το στείλεις;

Τα παραπάνω τα γράφω με φιλικό τόνο αλλά είμαι ιδιαίτερα αγανακτισμένος.
*Γιατί κάθε λάθος κίνηση όπως του Pinkisntwell απλά υπονομεύει την οποιαδήποτε πιο σοβαρή προσπάθεια που θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε!
ΕΓΚΡΑΤΕΙΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!! ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ!!!*

----------


## johnkall69

> @pinkisntwell
> Αναφέρεις την Ινδία και τη Μαλαισία κατά λάθος;
> Ξέρεις ΠΟΣΟ ανεπτυγμένες είναι αυτές οι χώρες (ειδικά η Μαλαισία) στην πληροφορική;


Αυτό ούτε και εγώ το ηξέρα ...
Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως η Μαλαισία παράγει κάποια hardware εξαρτήματα.

----------


## yiapap

Και η Ινδία είναι η πατρίδα του outsourcing από Αμερικάνικες και Ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες.

Ειδικά για τη Μαλαισία η κυβέρνηση παρενέβει το 2004 γιατί "είναι πολύ πίσω" και αναμένουν τώρα ποσοστό διείσδυσης 5% για το 2006 και 10% το 2008

Και όλα αυτά με ποσοστό τηλεφωνικών γραμμών 35% του πληθυσμού και όχι... 99% όπως εδώ.
Βλέπετε εκεί είναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δύσκολο το ανάγλυφο του εδάφους!!!

----------


## tschris

> *Γιατί κάθε λάθος κίνηση όπως του Pinkisntwell απλά υπονομεύει την οποιαδήποτε πιο σοβαρή προσπάθεια που θα προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε!*
> *ΕΓΚΡΑΤΕΙΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!! ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ!!!*


Για πες μας δηλ. τι να στείλουμε; και που; Κι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με VOIP αλλα δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ και πως να το πω με απλα λόγια.

----------


## yiapap

> Για πες μας δηλ. τι να στείλουμε; και που; Κι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με VOIP αλλα δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ και πως να το πω με απλα λόγια.


Διάβασε αυτό
Αυτό που είπα δε σημαίνει μη δράτε αυτόνομα! Σημαίνει ότι ΠΡΙΝ δράσετε αυτόνομα, καλό είναι αυτό που θα στείλετε να το δώσετε δημόσια πρώτα για να το ραφινάρουμε.
Ως γνωστόν χιλιάδες μάτια είναι καλύτερα από ένα, όποιες κι αν είναι οι γνώσεις σας!

----------


## pinkisntwell

yiapap, ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις. Το ξέρω ότι η Ινδία και η Μαλαισία είναι ανεπτυγμένες στην Πληροφορική αλλά παραμένουν πολύ φτωχές χώρες και δεν είναι για μένα αποδεκτό να είμαστε πίσω τους στο internet.

Όσο για τα ονόματα των τεχνικών, αυτό το γράφω σαν στοιχείο. Αν ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος θέλει να ασχοληθεί μπορεί να πάρει και αυτός τηλέφωνα αλλά και να μιλήσει αυτοπροσώπως με τεχνικούς όπως έχει κάνει πολλές φορές με άλλα θέματα.

Αν πιστεύεις ότι είναι άλλα 'ντ' άλλων το μήνυμα μου τότε στείλε εσύ ένα καλύτερο, θα χαρώ πολύ.

----------


## cybermage

Για κάποιον που ρώτησε αν κανείς δήλωσε βλάβη για να του φτιάξουν το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα:
Το έκανα, αλλά φυσικά απάντηση δεν έλαβα.

Τελικά από 384 έκανα τη σύνδεσή μου 512 και από 15 pps, τώρα έχω 90!!!

Ελπίζω να κρατήσει...

----------


## Hwoarang

Εγώ κάνω VOIP τέλεια με 34-42 πακέτα μέσο όρο.  :Thinking:

----------


## manolis1976

> Εγώ κάνω VOIP τέλεια με 34-42 πακέτα μέσο όρο.


Εγω γιατι εχω χαλια καθυστερηση με 35-50????

----------


## nmavro73

Μου στείλαν απάντηση από την ευρωπαϊκή επιτροπή. Θα το προωθήσουν στην ΕΕΤΤ, μόνο που τώρα η ΕΕΤΤ πρέπει να ενημερώσει και αυτούς για τις εξελίξεις

----------


## yiapap

> yiapap, ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις. Το ξέρω ότι η Ινδία και η Μαλαισία είναι ανεπτυγμένες στην Πληροφορική αλλά παραμένουν πολύ φτωχές χώρες και δεν είναι για μένα αποδεκτό να είμαστε πίσω τους στο internet.
> 
> Όσο για τα ονόματα των τεχνικών, αυτό το γράφω σαν στοιχείο. Αν ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος θέλει να ασχοληθεί μπορεί να πάρει και αυτός τηλέφωνα αλλά και να μιλήσει αυτοπροσώπως με τεχνικούς όπως έχει κάνει πολλές φορές με άλλα θέματα.
> 
> Αν πιστεύεις ότι είναι άλλα 'ντ' άλλων το μήνυμα μου τότε στείλε εσύ ένα καλύτερο, θα χαρώ πολύ.


Για την Ινδία, τη Μαλαισία αλλά και τον τεχνικό εγώ απλά είπα ότι δεν το έθεσες σωστά.
Όσο για το να στείλω εγώ... όπως έχω πει πολλάκις δεν έχω πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων. Επειδή όμως έχουν τόσοι πολλοί υποστηρίζω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις τις προσπάθειές σας  :Wink: 

Το post μου είχε ως σκοπό να δείξει ότι καλό θα ήταν να δημοσιεύετε τις σκέψεις που σκοπεύετε να προωθήσετε, έτσι ώστε να τις βλέπουμε οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες (όλοι εμείς) και να τις βελτιώνουμε! Με μοναδικό σκοπό ο τελικός αποδέκτης να είναι πιο εύκολο να πειστεί!

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Όσο για το να στείλω εγώ... όπως έχω πει πολλάκις δεν έχω πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων. Επειδή όμως έχουν τόσοι πολλοί υποστηρίζω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις τις προσπάθειές σας!


Καλά τώρα... Αν δεν κάθεσαι να γραψεις 10-20 γραμμές ποιες είναι "όλες" σου οι προσπάθειες;

Δηλαδή εσύ πόσα pps έχεις;

----------


## yiapap

> Καλά τώρα... Αν δεν κάθεσαι να γραψεις 10-20 γραμμές ποιες είναι "όλες" σου οι προσπάθειες;
> 
> Δηλαδή εσύ πόσα pps έχεις;


Έγραψα το τεχνικό κομμάτι στο κείμενο του Tony_Ts, το οποίο είναι μια χαρά και προσφέρθηκα να το μεταφράσω. Εδώ και 10 χρόνια προσπαθώ στη δουλειά μου και 3 χρόνια στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου (adslgr) να βοηθήσω οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια ορθολογικοποίησης της λειτουργίας του ΟΤΕ. Το καλοκαίρι ξόδεψα αμέτρητες ΗΜΕΡΕΣ για να μαζέψω τα στοιχεία και να οργανώσω (μαζί με άλλους φυσικά) τη διαμαρτυρία για τις χρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ. Για το κομμάτι της δουλειάς μου, προφανώς δεν μπορώ να βγω κάρτα.

Έχω 50-60 pps με voipbuster. Στους πρώτους ελέγχους που είχα κάνει με τον psyxakias είδα και >100. Μόλις γυρίσω πίσω μπορώ να επισυνάψω τα διαγράμματα του router μου αν έχεις αμφιβολίες.

Σε παρακαλώ, οποιαδήποτε άλλη προσωπική ερώτηση να μου τη στείλεις με Pm. Αρκετό hijack κάναμε στο νήμα.

----------


## perseas1

yiapap ειδα το πολυ ωραιο κειμενο  - διαμαρτυρια -,στην υπογραφη σου και το υπεγραψα.
γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις ενα αναλογο-για τα πακετα να το υπογραψουμε και να δουμε μετα ?

----------


## johnkall69

> Για κάποιον που ρώτησε αν κανείς δήλωσε βλάβη για να του φτιάξουν το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα:
> Το έκανα, αλλά φυσικά απάντηση δεν έλαβα.
> 
> Τελικά από 384 έκανα τη σύνδεσή μου 512 και από 15 pps, τώρα έχω 90!!!
> 
> Ελπίζω να κρατήσει...


Εγώ ρώτησα.
Την πρώτη φορά που δήλωσα βλάβη την σβήσανε και όταν ξαναδήλωσα δεν με πήρανε τηλ. τους πήρα εγώ και μου είπανε πως δεν είδαν κάποιο πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου.  :Sad:  
Μάλλον το κόβω να μας χρεώσουνε και για άσκοπο κουβάλημα τεχνικού κανένα 15 ευρω ...

----------


## Hwoarang

Δεν είναι λογικό . Θα έρθει ο τεχνικός σπίτι σου να σου ανεβάσει τα πακέτα? :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> yiapap ειδα το πολυ ωραιο κειμενο  - διαμαρτυρια -,στην υπογραφη σου και το υπεγραψα.
> γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις ενα αναλογο-για τα πακετα να το υπογραψουμε και να δουμε μετα ?


Γιατί, όσο κι αν ακούγεται απλό στην πράξη ΔΕΝ είναι. Χρειάζεται διαρκή follow-up και προσωπικές επικοινωνίες με τα μέσα αν πρόκειται να ακουστεί παραέξω. Βάλε και όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά φόρα, τα email και την επικοινωνία με όλους αυτούς που βλέπανε αρνητικά την κίνηση.
Στη συγκεκριμένη διαμαρτυρία και εγώ και (κυρίως) ο PopManiac και ο Blend διαθέσαμε υπερβολικά πολλές ώρες για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Και είχαμε και τον Tormendor ως νομική (και ουσιαστική  :Mr. Green:  υποστήριξη). Μόνο το τελικό κείμενο έχει πάνω του πάνω από 200 ανθρωποώρες. Και φυσικά το θέμα άγγιζε όλους. Όχι κάποιες υπηρεσίες σε κάποιους (δεν υποβιβάζω το πρόβλημα, μην παρεξηγηθώ!).
Για να καταλάβεις τα email που στάλθηκαν την τελευταία μέρα ήταν πάνω από 2500. Εκείνη την ημέρα ξεκίνησα το πρωί στις 11 να ασχολούμαι και σταμάτησα το άλλο πρωί κατά τις 9. Χωρίς διάλειμμα!

Αν πάντως κάποιος έχει όρεξη να αλλάξουμε πλεύση προς τα εκεί, ας μου στείλει τις ιστοσελίδες και θα κάνω τη δυναμική σύνδεση για Β.Δ., φόρμες, email επαλήθευσης κτλ.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Εγώ ρώτησα.
> Την πρώτη φορά που δήλωσα βλάβη την σβήσανε και όταν ξαναδήλωσα δεν με πήρανε τηλ. τους πήρα εγώ και μου είπανε πως δεν είδαν κάποιο πρόβλημα στην γραμμή μου.  
> Μάλλον το κόβω να μας χρεώσουνε και για άσκοπο κουβάλημα τεχνικού κανένα 15 ευρω ...


45... :Wink:

----------


## vkonstad

> @pinkisntwell
> 
> Η πρόθεση καλή... το αποτέλεσμα... ΑΛΛ' ΑΝΤ' ΑΛΛΩΝ   
> Αν (λέμε) σε πάρει τηλέφωνο ο Μάκης και ζητήσει αυτούς τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ που παραδέχθηκαν... τη συνομωσία τι θα του πεις ακριβώς;
> "Ξέρετε είπε ο user mitsos ότι του το είπε ένας ανώνυμος τεχνικός";
> Και μετά τι περιμένεις, ότι θα ασχοληθεί παραπάνω;
> 
> Αναφέρεις την Ινδία και τη Μαλαισία κατά λάθος;
> Ξέρεις ΠΟΣΟ ανεπτυγμένες είναι αυτές οι χώρες (ειδικά η Μαλαισία) στην πληροφορική;
> ...


Συμφωνώ εν μέρει με αυτήν την άποψη, αλλά αν από την άλλη στείλουν 10 άτομα κάποιο μύνημα με όχι τέλειο περιεχόμενο, αν ο αποδέκτης είναι έξυπνος θα βγάλει άκρη. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τέλεια τα μυνήματα, πολλά πρέπει να είναι. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι εαν ο κάθε Μάκης αντιληφθεί ψωμί στην όλη υπόθεση, θα ασχοληθεί με αυτήν και θα βάλει άτομα να ψάξουν τους πάντες και τα πάντα. Δυστυχώς, όμως, ακόμα δεν βλέπω να ενδιαφέρει τον πολύ κόσμο ένα τέτοιο θέμα γιατί ο περισσότερος κόσμος που παρακολουθεί τέτοιες εκπομπές έχει άλλες προτεραιότητες (είμαστε ακόμα πολύ λίγοι...)

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Συμφωνώ εν μέρει με αυτήν την άποψη, αλλά αν από την άλλη στείλουν 10 άτομα κάποιο μύνημα με όχι τέλειο περιεχόμενο, αν ο αποδέκτης είναι έξυπνος θα βγάλει άκρη. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τέλεια τα μυνήματα, πολλά πρέπει να είναι. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι εαν ο κάθε Μάκης αντιληφθεί ψωμί στην όλη υπόθεση, θα ασχοληθεί με αυτήν και θα βάλει άτομα να ψάξουν τους πάντες και τα πάντα.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Γι' αυτό ας στείλουμε όλοι. Κακό δεν κάνει.

----------


## Mill

> Για κάποιον που ρώτησε αν κανείς δήλωσε βλάβη για να του φτιάξουν το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα:
> Το έκανα, αλλά φυσικά απάντηση δεν έλαβα.
> 
> Τελικά από 384 έκανα τη σύνδεσή μου 512 και από 15 pps, τώρα έχω 90!!!
> 
> Ελπίζω να κρατήσει...


Κ'εγω το ιδιο εκανα αλλα μια φορα μονο ειδα  οσα πακετα αναφερεις :Thinking:

----------


## Hwoarang

Παιδιά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναφέρεις βλάβη για πακέτα. Δεν θα σου δώσουν σημασία. Αν αναφέρεις βλάβη για χαμηλές ταχύτητες ναι αλλά όχι για πακέτα

----------


## yiapap

> Συμφωνώ εν μέρει με αυτήν την άποψη, αλλά αν από την άλλη στείλουν 10 άτομα κάποιο μύνημα με όχι τέλειο περιεχόμενο, αν ο αποδέκτης είναι έξυπνος θα βγάλει άκρη. Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τέλεια τα μυνήματα, πολλά πρέπει να είναι. Να είστε σίγουροι ότι εαν ο κάθε Μάκης αντιληφθεί ψωμί στην όλη υπόθεση, θα ασχοληθεί με αυτήν και θα βάλει άτομα να ψάξουν τους πάντες και τα πάντα. Δυστυχώς, όμως, ακόμα δεν βλέπω να ενδιαφέρει τον πολύ κόσμο ένα τέτοιο θέμα γιατί ο περισσότερος κόσμος που παρακολουθεί τέτοιες εκπομπές έχει άλλες προτεραιότητες (είμαστε ακόμα πολύ λίγοι...)


Καταρχήν πρέπει να θεωρείς ότι ο αποδέκτης και έξυπνος να είναι, ΔΕΝ είναι τεχνικά καταρτισμένος!
Αν ψάξεις το παρόν νήμα και το διαβάσεις από την αρχή θα δεις ότι πολλοί από αυτούς που συμμετείχαν στην αρχή δεν μπορούσαν να εντοπίσουν που βρίσκεται και πως εκφράζεται το πρόβλημα. Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει από ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά με την πληροφορική το ΓΙΑΤΙ/ΠΟΥ υπάρχει το πρόβλημα. Σκέψου λοιπόν τον τυχαίο δημοσιογράφο!

Δε διαφωνώ καθόλου με το να στείλουν 10,20,30 άτομα διαφορετικές επιστολές. Όμως δε βλέπω που είναι το πρόβλημα στο να δημοσιεύσουν εδώ τις επιστολές (και τις 10,20,30) και να τις βελτιώσουμε/ραφινάρουμε όσο μπορούμε οι υπόλοιποι. Δε νομίζω ότι 2-3 μέρες καθυστέρησης στην αποστολή θα επηρρεάσουν αρνητικά!

Αντίθετα όπως είπα το να γράφει κάποιος πράγματα που εύκολα μπορεί να απορριφθούν μειώνει την ίδια την προσπάθεια του αποστολέα. Στο παράδειγμα του pinkisntwell όλο το παιχνίδι μπορεί να χαθεί με την ιστορία της συνομωσίας.
Θα βγει ο ΟΤΕτζής και θα πει: "Μα άμα ήταν πολιτική μας θα την εφαρμόζαμε σε όλους! Πως υπάρχουν κέντρα χωρίς πρόβλημα- Άρα δεν είναι πολιτική μας"
Και μετά θα περάσει στην αντεπίθεση λέγοντας "Θέλουμε όμως να μας πείτε ποιός είπε το αντίθετο για να καταλάβουμε"....
Κι εκεί φυσικά σιγή. Γιατί δε θα βρεθεί ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που να πει ότι είναι πολιτική της εταιρείας... Ακόμα και αν ήταν!

Οπότε... end of story... άδοξα...

----------


## pinkisntwell

α) Έχουμε βρει που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα.
β) Δεν είναι συνομωσία, είναι πολιτική του ΟΤΕ.
γ) Το ότι δεν ισχύει σε όλα τα κέντρα ποσώς μας ενδιαφέρει. Έχουμε επιβεβαίωση από τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ ότι συμβαίνει και άρα πρέπει να το πολεμήσουμε. Επίσης είναι λάθος μας που δεν καταγράψαμε κάποιον τεχνικό να το λέει αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει κάτι. Αν θέλει κάποιος δημοσιογράφος άνετα μπορεί να κάνει την έρευνά του και ακόμα πιο άνετα να δημοσιευτεί σε κάποια εφημερίδα που δεν παίρνει πολλή διαφήμιση από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## yiapap

α) Όχι ΔΕΝ έχει βρει κανένας που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει η θεωρία του dkounal η οποία μιλάει για traffic shaping από πλευράς ΟΤΕ (δλδ συνειδητή ρύθμιση) και η θεωρία του anon που μιλάει για packet delay+loss λόγω συμφόρησης. Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο.

β) Αφού είναι πολιτική του ΟΤΕ, δε θα έπρεπε να την εφαρμόζει σε ΟΛΑ τα κέντρα του; Γιατί σε κάποια (ακόμη και αυτά που είναι φορτωμένα) δεν την εφαρμόζει;

γ) Δεν έχεις επιβεβαίωση από τεχνικούς!!! Έχεις "έναν χρήστη που είπε ότι μια κοπέλα από τον ΟΤΕ του είπε". Αυτό ονομάζεται heresay (κανένας Έλληνας νομικός; ) και δεν είναι βάσιμο επιχείρημα! Όσο για το δημοσιογράφο που θα κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του και θα αποδείξει ο ίδιος το τρομερό έγκλημα του περιορισμού των πακέτων... μάλλον μιλάμε για άλλους δημοσιογράφους, όχι για Έλληνες!

<edit>Pinkisntwell... Έχω την υποψία ότι το παίρνεις προσωπικά το θέμα γιατί νομίζεις ότι σου "την είπα" με το Post όπου κατέκρινα την κίνησή σου. Να ΞΑΝΑΠΩ πως ότι λέω το λέω μήπως και βοηθήσω με τις λιγοστές μου δυνάμεις τις κινήσεις σας. Κοινώς, εγώ, μαζί σας είμαι!!!

----------


## vkonstad

Φίλε yiapap δεν διαφωνώ με αυτά που λες. Δυστυχώς τα λίγα πακέτα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τα περιγράψει κανείς σωστά σαν πρόβλημα.

/Off topic, for fun: Φαντάζεστε να βάλει κάμερα ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος με καμιά γκόμενα να ψαρώσει κανέναν τεχνικό στον ΟΤΕ και να τον πιάσει να "πειράζει" εξοπλισμούς και να λέει τίποτα εξυπνάδες του στυλ "ποιος τους (μπιπ) τους κομπιουτεράδες ρε συ, κάτσε να δεις πως πατώντας ένα κουμπί θα πάρουν όχι πολλά πακέτα αλλά τα (μπιπ) μου σε πακέτα!" :Clap:   /end offtopic

----------


## Hwoarang

Μήπως να το στέλναμε και στον Ευαγγελάτο?Μετά τα κοτόπουλα να πιάσει τα πακέτα? :Laughing:

----------


## anon

Αυτό προσπαθούσα να πω και εγώ απο την αρχή. Υπάρχει σίγουρα μια πολιτική σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης αλλιώς δεν δικαιολογείται το γεγονός ότι αλλου υπάρχει και αλλού όχι, και ακόμη εκεί που υπάρχει σε περίεργες ώρες (που λογικά δεν έχει κίνηση) παύει συνήθως να υφίσταται το πρόβλημα, και σε περιπτώσεις αμέσως μετά απο διακοπή ρεύματος (οπότε όλοι πετιούνται έξω).  Γιαυτό και πιστεύω ότι οποιαδήποτε κίνηση με βάσει αυτές τις παρατηρήσεις όχι μόνο δεν θα προσφέρει τίποτα, αλλά το αντίθετο μπορεί και να λειτουργήσει και αρνητικά.

Το γράμμα όμως που πήρε ο dkounal είναι τελείως άλλη περίπτωση. Είναι το πρώτο στοιχείο, έγγραφο του ΟΤΕ, που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον του. Είναι η πρώτη περίπτωση που ομολογεί ότι δεν καλύπτει την δραστηριότητα VoIP ενώ κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει εμφανιστεί σε συμβάσεις (μην θεωρήσετε παράξενο την άμεση αναθεώρηση των συμβάσεων ADSL, καλού - κακού κρατείστε μια κόπια όπως είναι τώρα).

yiapap  :Respekt:

----------


## Hwoarang

Με αυτό και μόνο το έγγραφο δεν μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε να του τα χώνουμε official?

----------


## pinkisntwell

Ρε παιδιά αυτό το κείμενο που έστειλαν στον dkounal το έχασα; Μπορεί κάποιος να με κατευθύνει;

----------


## lthanos

> Ρε παιδιά αυτό το κείμενο που έστειλαν στον dkounal το έχασα; Μπορεί κάποιος να με κατευθύνει;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32857

----------


## FiReMaX7

Παντως νομιζω πως τις τελευταιες μερες δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα προσωπικα.. εχω και καλα downloads (36-43 kb/sec) και καλο ping σε on-line games (40-60)...  :Thinking:   Ελπιζω να κρατησει και να φτιαξει η κατασταση και για τους υπολοιπους..

----------


## Lunacy

Μα καλές ταχύτητες και καλά ping έχω και εγώ, αλλά από πακέτα, με το ζόρι πιάνω τα 20 εισερχόμενα...
0

----------


## Hwoarang

Δώστε στο λαό πακέτα και πάρτε του το ψωμί. Σήμερα έκανα VOIP με 15 πακέτα. 3 κουβέντες / λεπτό λέγαμε :Chair:

----------


## dkounal

Δείτε τι μου απάντησε η ΕΕΤΤ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33041

----------


## spartacus

> Είμαι  και εγώ από αυτούς τους αξιολύπητους συνδρομητές του πΟΤΕ. Είμαι στην περιοχή του Αμαρουσίου και με All-Seeing βγάζει αποτελέσματα στην καλύτερη γύρω στο 18!!! Όταν κάνω τεστ για VoIP η σύνδεση κολλάει, etc.
> 
> Τι έχω κάνει μεχρι στιγμής. Μίλησα με Forthnet και μου είπαν ότι έχουν μιλήσει με τον ΟΤΕ και ότι γενικά έχουν κάνει καταγγελίες.
> 
> Μίλησα με Altec και μου είπαν ότι και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους έχουν κάνει τα ίδια.
> 
> Μίλησα με το 121, το 134, etc. Έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα δύο κλήσεις για να κάνω report βλάβη. Επίσης επικοινώνησε μαζί μου ένας τεχνικός ο οποίος μου είπε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι το UBR. Τον ρώτησα για αλλαγή DSLAM και μου είπε ότι το κοντινότερο διαθέσιμο είναι στη Λαμία (???)
> 
> Αύριο θα ξαναεπικοινωνήσω μαζί τους και θα τους κάνω και γραπτή διαμαρτυρία.
> ...



με ποιο τρόπο μετράς στο All-Seeing τα πακέτα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αλλά έκανα το εξής, πάτησα  εκεί που λέει auto detect connection setings και μεταξύ άλλων μου γράφει limit packets per second 215, είναι καλά;;

----------


## Lunacy

> με ποιο τρόπο μετράς στο All-Seeing τα πακέτα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αλλά έκανα το εξής, πάτησα  εκεί που λέει auto detect connection setings και μεταξύ άλλων μου γράφει limit packets per second 215, είναι καλά;;


Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου, δε μιλάνε για σχοινί!!  :Razz: 

P.S.: Για να σου απαντήσω, δεν είναι απλά καλά. Είναι τρίκαλα.
P.P.S.: Ξέρει κανείς γιατί μου βγαίνει αυτό το 0 στο τέλος κάθε post μου; Είμαι με firefox (1.5.0.1)
(D'oh! Tώρα που έκανα edit δε βγήκε...)

----------


## johnkall69

> 45...


Ναι.. αν δω 45 ευρώ για αυτό τον λόγο θα φάνε 45 μούτζες και κλωτσιές.

----------


## FiReMaX7

κανονικα.. ξυλο. ζητανε κ λεφτα οταν ερχοντε τεχνικοι σπιτι;; lol

----------


## ahepa

και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι σε άλλα κράτη όταν λένε ADSL ... kbps εννοούν ότι έχεις τόσο κατώτερη ταχύτητα, αν δηλαδή μπεις κάποια στιγμή και στο DSLAM που είσαι συνδεδεμένος δεν υπάρχει κίνηση τότε μπορείς και να έχεις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από αυτές που πληρώνεις.

----------


## sdikr

> και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι σε άλλα κράτη όταν λένε ADSL ... kbps εννοούν ότι έχεις τόσο κατώτερη ταχύτητα, αν δηλαδή μπεις κάποια στιγμή και στο DSLAM που είσαι συνδεδεμένος δεν υπάρχει κίνηση τότε μπορείς και να έχεις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από αυτές που πληρώνεις.


Κάνεις λάθος εδώ,  η ονομαστική ειναι το Max  που θα πιάσεις αφού αυτή ειναι και η ταχύτητα που συχρονίζεις,   μιλάμε πάντα για ADSL

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Κάνεις λάθος εδώ,  η ονομαστική ειναι το Max  που θα πιάσεις αφού αυτή ειναι και η ταχύτητα που συχρονίζεις,   μιλάμε πάντα για ADSL


Αρκετόι, ήτοι;

----------


## pfoul

Να με συγχωρείτε, αλλά όποιος νομίζει ότι ένας μεγαλο-δημοσογράφος θα ασχοληθεί με ένα τέτοιο (ή οποιοδήποτε) θέμα μάλλον είναι γελασμένος, εκτός εάν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο συμφέρον/σκοπιμότητα.

Π.χ. στην Ελλάδα πόσα είναι τα ΜΜΕ που μπορούν να πληρώσουν μεγάλα πακέτα; 
ΑΝΤ1, MEGA, ALPHA, ALTER, άντε να βάλω STAR και ET. 
Συνεπώς κάθε μεγαλο-δημοσιογράφος ξέρει ότι αν τα χαλάσει με την εργοδοσία στα παραπάνω θα χάσει πολλά. Και αφού οι "μεγάλοι" είναι τόσα χρόνια στον αφρό, προσέχουν πότε, πώς και εναντίον ποίων κάνουν τις αποκαλύψεις. Στο ενδιάμεσο τσιμπάν και μερικά ενδιάμεσα στελέχη ή απλούς "φαντάρους" για να συντηρούν το image τους.

Έχω να γράψω πολλά, αλλά δεν είναι το θέμα μας. Μην περιμένετε έξωθεν σωτήρες. Δες τε εάν υπάρχουν αντίπαλοι του ΟΤΕ, κλπ με δύναμη και θέληση να τον βλάψουν. Δυστυχώς έτσι γενικά παίζονται τα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα από την εποχή του πρώτου μεγάλου εμφυλίου πολέμου (Πελοπονησιακός)...

Φιλικά

----------


## yiapap

Δυστυχώς θα συμφωνήσω με τον pfoul. Με το συγκεκριμένο, δύσκολα θα ασχοληθούν δημοσιογράφοι. Όχι μόνο γιατί είναι "αντί-ΟΤΕ" αφού υπάρχουν πολλοί δημοσιογράφοι που αρθρογραφούν κατά του ΟΤΕ αλλά επειδή είναι "δύσκολο" θέμα και όχι πιασιάρικο.

----------


## didisies

Ας στειλουμε πολλα μηνυματα στο zougla@alphatv.gr !!!
Ο ΜΑΚΗΣ ειναι η τελευταια ευκαιρία!!!

----------


## Xguru

Παρακολουθώντας το νήμα και βλέποντας τις διάφορες αναλύσεις των μελών του forum μου έχει γεννηθεί μια εύλογη απορία:
Τόσου μήνες, δεν έχει βρεθεί ούτε ΕΝΑΣ τεχνικός-ειδικός του ΟΤΕ (έστω φίλος, γνωστός γνωστού, κλπ.) που να ξέρει τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει και να τεκμηριώσει σε κάποιον από εμάς την ακριβή αιτία του προβλήματος των πακέτων, (ώστε να μην αναγκαζόμαστε μέχρι σήμερα να κάνουμε εικασίες). Δεν είναι πολύ παράξενο αυτό?

----------


## chatasos

> Παρακολουθώντας το νήμα και βλέποντας τις διάφορες αναλύσεις των μελών του forum μου έχει γεννηθεί μια εύλογη απορία:
> Τόσου μήνες, δεν έχει βρεθεί ούτε ΕΝΑΣ τεχνικός-ειδικός του ΟΤΕ (έστω φίλος, γνωστός γνωστού, κλπ.) που να ξέρει τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει και να τεκμηριώσει σε κάποιον από εμάς την *ακριβή αιτία* του προβλήματος των πακέτων, (ώστε να μην αναγκαζόμαστε μέχρι σήμερα να κάνουμε εικασίες). Δεν είναι πολύ παράξενο αυτό?


Λες να την ξέρει κάποιος?

----------


## Xguru

Δεν ξέρω δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν τόσο άχρηστοι άνθρωποι, κάποιος πρέπει να ξέρει ...

----------


## anon

> Παρακολουθώντας το νήμα και βλέποντας τις διάφορες αναλύσεις των μελών του forum μου έχει γεννηθεί μια εύλογη απορία:
> Τόσου μήνες, δεν έχει βρεθεί ούτε ΕΝΑΣ τεχνικός-ειδικός του ΟΤΕ (έστω φίλος, γνωστός γνωστού, κλπ.) που να ξέρει τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει και να τεκμηριώσει σε κάποιον από εμάς την ακριβή αιτία του προβλήματος των πακέτων, (ώστε να μην αναγκαζόμαστε μέχρι σήμερα να κάνουμε εικασίες). Δεν είναι πολύ παράξενο αυτό?


Για αρκετούς λόγους.
1) Οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ δεν είναι και τόσο γνώστες. Για τόσο "ειδικά" θέματα, όπως οι αρχικές ρυθμίσεις πχ σε DSLAMs τους έχει δώσει η προμηθεύτρια εταιρία ένα τυφλοσούρτι ή κάποιος ειδικός που έχει προσληφθεί γιαυτο τον σκοπό και τέλος. Αυτοί που τα στήνουν τα DSLAM's μπορει να ξέρουν λιγότερα απο τον μέσο όρο στον φόρουμ. (το βίωσα αυτό γιατι είμασταν απο τους πρώτους που πήραν ADSL και είδα τους ΟΤΕτζήδες που ήρθαν και ακολουθούσαν οδηγίες απο τεφτεράκια για πράγματα απλά, όπως τοποθέτηση splitter).
2) Οι περισσότεροι εδώ δεν θέλουν να παραδεχτούν το γεγονός ότι όντως μπορει να μην υφίσταται πρόβλημα, υπο θεωρητική έννοια. Δηλαδή εφόσον έχουμε τις ρυθμίσεις που έχουν στην Γερμανία τα DSLAM's τότε είναι εντάξει. Το πρόβλημα εδω, και το πιστεύω εγώ και αρκετοί ακόμα, είναι ότι οι χρήστες ADSL  προς το παρόν είναι heavy users, πορωμένοι απο την τεχνολογία και η πλειοψηφία αυτών κατεβάζει αβέρτα p2p, πολυ περισσότερο απο το 60% που ισχύει διεθνώς. Και αυτό λόγω τιμών. Εαν πέσουν σημαντικά οι τιμές και ανεβούν οι ταχύτητες ώστε απο 160,000 χρήστες να πάμε στους 500,000 τότε μάλλον δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα (εφόσον διατηρηθούν οι υπόλοιποι παράμετροι - αναλογίες ίδιες ). Οταν όμως αυτό λέγετε, και η πλειοψηφία των μελών δεν το δέχονται, ούτε καν να το ακούσουν ως αιτιολογία, τότε είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει.
3) Εχουμε γεμίσει ειδικούς. Είναι το φαινόμενο του είσαι ότι δηλώσεις. Δεν μπα να δουλεύεις 20 χρόνια πληροφορικάριος, να έχει δοκτοράτα και μαστεράτα, να έχεις παρακαλουθήσει του κόσμου τα σεμινάρια, να είσαι καταξιωμένος στον χώρο σου, έρχεσαι εδώ στο φόρουμ, καταθέτεις την άποψη σου σύμφωνα τις γνώσεις και τις εμπειρίες και έρχεται ο καθένας που έχει ανακαλύψει ότι υπάρχουν υπολογιστές σε αυτό τον κόσμο και έχει διαβάσει τα τελευταία RAM & PC Magazine κλπ και πετάει ότι μπούρδα θέλει μη κάνοντας τον κόπο τουλάχιστον να μελετήσει αυτά που λέγονται. Το ποιοί εδώ στο φόρουμ έχουν κάποιο επίπεδο κατάρτιστης, φαίνεται παρακαλουθώντας και τις απαντήσεις τους. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι υπάρχουν νήματα, όντως τεχνικά, όπου οι γνώστες μέλη δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να ασχοληθούν, μιας και έχουν να κάνουν με άτομα που δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν, παρα θέλουν μόνο κοινό για τις απόψεις τους (έχει ακουστεί και το γεγονός ότι όλα τα συγκεκριμένα μέλη - γνώστες του χώρου, συνομωτούν υπερ του ΟΤΕ  :Cool: )

----------


## chatasos

> Δεν ξέρω δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν τόσο άχρηστοι άνθρωποι, κάποιος πρέπει να ξέρει ...


Το πρόβλημα είναι η αδιαφορία...

----------


## gatoulas

:Offtopic: 



> Εχουμε γεμίσει ειδικούς.
> Είναι το φαινόμενο του είσαι ότι δηλώσεις. Δεν μπα να δουλεύεις 20 χρόνια πληροφορικάριος, να έχει δοκτοράτα και μαστεράτα, να έχεις παρακαλουθήσει του κόσμου τα σεμινάρια, να είσαι καταξιωμένος στον χώρο σου, έρχεσαι εδώ στο φόρουμ, καταθέτεις την άποψη σου σύμφωνα τις γνώσεις και τις εμπειρίες και έρχεται ο καθένας που έχει ανακαλύψει ότι υπάρχουν υπολογιστές σε αυτό τον κόσμο και έχει διαβάσει τα τελευταία RAM & PC Magazine κλπ και πετάει ότι μπούρδα θέλει μη κάνοντας τον κόπο τουλάχιστον να μελετήσει αυτά που λέγονται.
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι υπάρχουν νήματα, όντως τεχνικά, όπου οι γνώστες μέλη δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να ασχοληθούν, μιας και έχουν να κάνουν με άτομα που δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν, παρα θέλουν μόνο κοινό για τις απόψεις τους


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

Κάτι τέτοιο ήθελα να πώ όταν έλεγα για την κατάντια της πληροφορικής και με είχε πάρει στο ψιλό ο Σπύρος (με την πιάτσα  :Wink:  ).




> Το πρόβλημα είναι η αδιαφορία...


Αδιαφορία παντού.
Λίγοι ενδιαφέρονται να μάθουν και το βλέπω ακόμη και στην καθημερινότητα σε ιδιοτικές εταιρίες. Ότι ξέρω ξέρω. Από εκεί και πέρα. Ουφ βρε αδερφέ.

(Αλήθεια ποιά είναι στο avatar  :Hearts:  :Hearts:  :Hearts: )

----------


## EvilHawk

:Worthy:  anon! Επιτέλους, νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ νοιώθω έτσι!

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Παρακολουθώντας το νήμα και βλέποντας τις διάφορες αναλύσεις των μελών του forum μου έχει γεννηθεί μια εύλογη απορία:
> Τόσου μήνες, δεν έχει βρεθεί ούτε ΕΝΑΣ τεχνικός-ειδικός του ΟΤΕ (έστω φίλος, γνωστός γνωστού, κλπ.) που να ξέρει τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει και να τεκμηριώσει σε κάποιον από εμάς την ακριβή αιτία του προβλήματος των πακέτων, (ώστε να μην αναγκαζόμαστε μέχρι σήμερα να κάνουμε εικασίες). Δεν είναι πολύ παράξενο αυτό?


Είσαι σίγουρος; Την υπογραφή μου την είδες;

----------


## yiapap

Λοιπόν...
Μίλησα με έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος μετά από πολύ πίεση, το ομολογώ, μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι θέμα πολιτικής ή τεχνικού ελλείματος.

Οφείλεται στο FSM, που μας είχε απασχολήσει παλαιότερα στο γιγαντονήμα για την Εξέλιξη του Δαρβίνου. Ο ίδιος τεχνικός επιμένει ότι το FSM έχει φωλιάσει σε επιλεγμένους BBRAS του ΟΤΕ και καταβροχθίζει πακέτα μικρού μεγέθους λόγω ειδικών γευστικών προτιμήσεων.

Επομένως τζάμπα κατηγορείτε τον ΟΤΕ. Καλύτερα να φωνάξετε κάποιο συνεργείο απολύμανσης.

Κι επειδή ξέρω ότι αν δε βάλω κάτι στην υπογραφή μου μπορεί και να μην ισχύει, σας υπόσχομαι ότι λίαν συντόμως το παραπάνω σχόλιό μου θα προστεθεί στην υπογραφή. Άλλωστε... κι εγώ να μην το βάλω στην υπογραφή μου... ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ

FSM Rules the (voip) World

----------


## globalnoise

Πλακίτσα-πλακίτσα αλλά άρχιζει να μπουκώνει και μένα η 512... Ρε τόσο δύσκολο είναι να καταλάβουν οι τεχνικοί τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει και να το λύσουν? ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ VOIP ΡΕ! ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ! ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΩ ON-LINE ΘΕΛΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## yiapap

*Επειδή ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ πράγματα λέγονται σε διαφορετικά νήματα. Το παρόν που είχε ως σκοπό την εξέταση του προβλήματος καλό είναι να περιοριστεί σε ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ και μόνο θέματα.
Παρακαλώ συνεχίστε τις πολύ χρήσιμες "αντιπαραθέσεις" ως εξής:
ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΩΤΟΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ
ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΕΣ, ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΕΣ, ΥΠΑΡΞΙΑΚΕΣ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΙΕΣ
ΤΑ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ*

Όποιος χρειάζεται οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ή θέλει μεταφορά μηνυμάτων, pm me 
Oποιοδήποτε Post αστειοπλασίας όπως του yiapap ( :Wink: ) θα μεταφέρεται.

<edit>
*ή θα διαγράφεται για όσους ΔΕΝ καταλάβανε τα παραπάνω.*

----------


## Lunacy

Πριν λίγα λεπτά έγινε κάτι στην περιοχή μου (και στις γύρω περιοχές, κατά τα λεγόμενα του τεχνικού της Forthnet) και δεν είχαμε dsl. Τώρα που ξαναέχω, η σύνδεση πετάει! 12ms ping με server της forthnet και το all seeing eye δείχνει 150-175 πακέτα!
Εδώ κατάφερα να κάνω αξιοπρεπή κλήση με το sipdiscount!

Κρίμα που θα κρατήσει μόνο 10 λεπτά...

Edit: Θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ψιλοτεχνικό αυτό, ε; Εννοώ οτι επιβεβαιώνει τη σκέψη οτι είναι θέμα μπουκώματος dslam.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Παιδιά, το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ γνωστό και κοιτάχτε πως μπροσπαθεί να το επιλύσει η υπηρεσία VoIP i-call. Μέσα στον λογαριασμό στις ρυθμίσεις, ( https://www.i-call.gr/MySettings.aspx )

									Χρήση μεγαλύτερων πακέτων RTP (SIP) στις κλήσεις μου: 								 								 	Όχι 	Επίπεδο 1 	Επίπεδο 2 	Επίπεδο 3   							 							 								 									 											 												Ενεργοποιήστε αυτή την επιλογή αν έχετε σύνδεση *ADSL* και παρατηρείτε 												διακοπές ή/και μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις στη συνομιλία. 											
 											 												Αρχικά επιλέξτε το «Επίπεδο 1». Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις το πρόβλημα θα αμβλυνθεί, 												μπορεί και να εξαλειφθεί. Αν η επικοινωνία εξακολουθεί να είναι προβληματική,  												επιλέξτε το «Επίπεδο 2», αφήστε δε το «Επίπεδο 3» για τη χειρότερη περίπτωση.

----------


## kostas_pav

Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό που συμβαίνει...

ΜΟΥ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ 2!!!! :Thumbs up:

----------


## killer_instinct

Αυτή η επιλογή που λέτε υπάρχει στα ρούτερ ή είναι μόνο για τους συνδρομητές της i-call?

----------


## kostas_pav

Μόνο για συνδρομητές i-call... Και χειροτέρεψε τώρα...

Το έβαλα στο ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ 3...  :Shifty: 

(αν και κάνει κάτι ψηλοδιακοπούλες ανα διαστήματα...)

----------


## Acinonyx

Να θυμίσω ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι σταθερό.  Μπορεί για κάποιες περιόδους να εξαφανίζεται (π.χ. περιόδους γιορτών, αργίες κλπ.) και μετά να ξαναεμφανίζεται.  Συγκεκριμένα στην περιοχή μου τα Σαββατοκύριακα δεν έχω σχεδόν καθόλου πρόβλημα ενώ τις καθημερινές από τις 9:00 μέχρι τις 18:00 "πιάνω πάτο".  Μετά το Σ/Κ και την Καθαρά Δευτέρα με έχει διαλύσει.   Το ότι ο περιορισμός των pps εμφανίζεται απότομα στις 9:00 και ελλατώνεται σημαντικά μετά τις 18:00 με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι δημιουργείται περισσότερο από επιχειρίσεις που λειτουργούν αυτές τις ώρες και λιγότερο από απλούς χρήστες.  Αυτό ίσως να σημαίνει ότι οι επιχειρίσεις μπορεί να κάνουν μεγαλύτερη χρήση υπηρεσιών που έχουν ανάγκη μεγάλο pps rate από ότι οι απλοί χρήστες που συνήθως χρησμοποιούν υπηρεσίες με μεγαλύτερα πακέτα και μικρότερο pps rate.

----------


## MikePan01

> Παιδιά, το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ γνωστό και κοιτάχτε πως μπροσπαθεί να το επιλύσει η υπηρεσία VoIP i-call. Μέσα στον λογαριασμό στις ρυθμίσεις, ( https://www.i-call.gr/MySettings.aspx )
> 
>                                     Χρήση μεγαλύτερων πακέτων RTP (SIP) στις κλήσεις μου:                                                                       Όχι     Επίπεδο 1     Επίπεδο 2     Επίπεδο 3                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Ενεργοποιήστε αυτή την επιλογή αν έχετε σύνδεση *ADSL* και παρατηρείτε                                                 διακοπές ή/και μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις στη συνομιλία.                                             
>                                                                                              Αρχικά επιλέξτε το «Επίπεδο 1». Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις το πρόβλημα θα αμβλυνθεί,                                                 μπορεί και να εξαλειφθεί. Αν η επικοινωνία εξακολουθεί να είναι προβληματική,                                                 επιλέξτε το «Επίπεδο 2», αφήστε δε το «Επίπεδο 3» για τη χειρότερη περίπτωση.


*Πρέπει να προσέξετε:*
Η ρύθμιση αυτή λειτουργεί σωστά μόνο με συγκεκριμένους codecs. Συγκεκριμένα, θα πρέπει να επιλέξετε τον codec G711u ο οποίος είναι συμβατός με όλα τα softphone και devices που κυκλοφορούν (o g711a δεν είναι συμβατός).
Ανάλογα με το softphone ή και ATA device που χρησιμοποιείτε, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τα ακόλουθα codec: 

 _____________G711u__G729a__GSM  
 X-Lite__________OK____N/A____Crash  
 eyeBeam_______OK____N/A____Crash  
 SJPhone_______OK____N/A_____OK 
 Linksys PAP2____OK____OK_____N/A
Sipura SPA3000__OK____OK_____N/A 

Προσοχή αν χρησιμοποιείτε το X-Lite ή το eyeBeam, μην επιλέξετε GSM codec γιατί θα παρουσιάσουν απρόσμενα αποτελέσματα (τερματίζουν απρόσμενα, μερικές φορές κολλάνε και τα windows). 

Μου εφτιαξε στο επιπεδο 1 
Μιλαω πολυ καλα με 10 pps :Thumbs up:  
Παω να αγορασω το Sipura 3000 
Επιτελους πΟτε τέλος !!!

 I-call :Respekt:

----------


## mrsaccess

Έχοντας πλέον adsl σχεδόν 1.5 χρόνο μπορώ να πω ότι βλέπω την κατάσταση πιο ψύχραιμα πια.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η ποιότητα του adsl στην Ελλάδα βελτιώνεται, αργά μεν αλλά βελτιώνεται.
Οι τιμές είναι πολύ πιο χαμηλές από αυτές που υπήρχαν όταν πρωτομπήκα, οι επιλογές εξοπλισμού πολύ περισσότερες, οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ και των isps πολύ πιο ενημερωμένοι, οι υπεύθυνοι μάρκετινγκ πολύ πιο επιθετικοί στο adsl (με την καλή έννοια) ενώ οι χρήστες πληθαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα.

Πιστεύω ότι μέσα στα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια θα δούμε βελτιώση στους τομείς των πιταρισμένων dslam και των πακέτων καθώς θα μετατρεπόμαστε σιγά - σιγά σε μια υγιή ευρυζωνική αγορά...


ΥΣ. Πριν βιαστείτε να με βρίσετε, θυμηθείτε πως ήταν το adsl πριν 1-2 χρόνια και πως σας κοιτούσαν οι φίλοι σας όταν τους λέγατε πως βάλατε adsl...

----------


## Garry

Συμφωνω με το φίλο για την πρόοδο μας αλλά μεχρι να ποστάρουμε και εμείς τέτοια
στοιχεία για την σύνδεση μας(Το δανειστηκα απο ενα γιάνκη...αμερικάνο ηθελα να πω) 

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 36013 Kbps about 36 Mbps (tested with 12160 kB)
Download Speed is:: 4396 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Tue Feb 21 2006 20:01:24 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)
Bottom Line:: 643X faster than 56K 1MB download in 0.23 sec
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 432.74 % faster than the average for host (optonline.net)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-ZNQYSGB6I

:::.. Upload Stats ..:::
Connection is:: 1783 Kbps about 1.8 Mbps (tested with 1496 kB)
Upload Speed is:: 218 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (server1)
Test Time:: Tue Feb 21 2006 20:02:04 GMT-0500 (Eastern Standard Time)
Bottom Line:: 32X faster than 56K 1MB upload in 4.7 sec
Diagnosis: Awesome! 20% + : 182.57 % faster than the average for host (optonline.net)
Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-4HN5PCJOL

...θα έχει πεθάνει και ο Χαιλάντερ.

----------


## kadronarxis

Θα έχει πεθάνει και ο Χαϊλάντερ;
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ.....

Ένα χειροκρότημα στον κύριο, γιατί είπε κάτι καλό.
jim25, από τα καλύτερα για το μήνα Μάρτιο.
 :Clap:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## Garry

Thanks  :Redface:

----------


## yiapap

> Πιστεύω ότι μέσα στα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια θα δούμε βελτιώση στους τομείς των πιταρισμένων dslam και των πακέτων καθώς θα μετατρεπόμαστε σιγά - σιγά σε μια υγιή ευρυζωνική αγορά...


Eμμμ... ΑΥΤΟ είναι το πρόβλημα mrsaccess!
Όταν οι υπόλοιποι ξεκινούσαν το xDSL εμείς διαφημίζαμε ISDN
Όταν οι υπόλοιποι παίζουνε με ADSL2+ εμείς παλεύουμε με τα πακέτα.
Σε 2-3 χρόνια που θα φτιάξει όπως λες και θα έχουμε εμείς 1-2 (αξιοπρεπή) Mbps οι ανάγκες θα είναι πολλαπλάσιες και εμείς ΠΑΛΙ δε θα τις φτάνουμε!

Μην ξεχνάς πόση ανάγκη σε ρυθμούς μεταγωγής υπήρχε το 2003 και πόση υπάρχει σήμερα! Και φυσικά όσο ΔΕΝ έχουμε σοβαρούς ρυθμούς σε λογικές τιμές τόσο δεν έχουμε περισσότερους συμμετέχοντες, τόσο δεν έχουμε περιεχόμενο (π.χ. Google maps, on demand video) κλπ.κλπ.

Αυτό είναι που δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν (χρόνια τώρα οι υπέυθυνοι). Ότι ΚΑΙ είμαστε πίσω ΚΑΙ η ψαλίδα αυξάνει! 
Για να διορθωθεί το παραπάνω πρέπει να κάνουμε άλματα όχι κάθε φορά να εφευρίσκουμε τον τροχό και να λέμε "οι ΗΠΑ κάνανε 5 χρόνια για να φέρουν το xDSL εδώ που είναι σήμερα, άρα εμείς μπορούμε να κάνουμε 7". ΤΡΙΑ πρέπει να κάνουμε για να μειώσουμε την ψαλίδα... όχι 7!!!

----------


## MNP-10

Αρα, αμα το προβλημα ειναι στους "υπευθυνους" τι πρεπει να κανουμε?

----------


## mrsaccess

Βασικά yiapap έχω αρχίσει να αμφισβητώ έντονα τις στατιστικές που δείχνουν το χάσμα να μεγαλώνει.

Πριν 1.5 χρόνο κόστιζε 60€/μήνα η 384, τώρα 30€/μήνα.
Πριν 1.5 χρόνο χρειάζονταν περίπου 15-20 μέρες για να ενεργοποιηθεί η adsl, τώρα 5.
Πριν 1.5 χρόνο έψαχνα αν το modem που θα αγοράσω είναι συμβατό με το dslam μου, οι νέοι χρήστες δεν φαντάζονται καν ότι μπορεί ένα modem να μη παίζει σε ένα dslam.
Η vivodi διαθέτει σε λίγες περιοχές adsl2 ενώ ο ΟΤΕ παράγγειλε πρόσφατα 200.000 πόρτες adsl2 από την ZTE.

Το πιο σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι οι χρήστες adsl έχουν τετραπλασιαστεί!
Η διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση το έχει κάνει trendy! Πάρα πολλοί γνωστοί μου έχουν βάλει adsl και ακόμη πιο πολλοί ενδιαφέρονται. Άνθρωποι που η σχέση τους με το διαδίκτυο είναι ελάχιστη ξαφνικά θέλουν να βάλουν adsl και για αυτό ελπίζω!
Όταν έβαλα adsl μόνο ένας γνωστός μου είχε. Τώρα ξέρω 17 άτομα που έχουν βάλει adsl! Όλων των ηλικιών!

Φυσικά και οφείλουμε να συνεχίσουμε να διεκδικούμε το καλύτερο (ίσως επειδή το διεκδικήσαμε να φτάσαμε εδώ που είμαστε σήμερα), φυσικά και υπάρχει πολύ δουλειά ακόμα που πρέπει να γίνει, αλλά σίγουρα προχωράμε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## XavierGr

> Βασικά yiapap έχω αρχίσει να αμφισβητώ έντονα τις στατιστικές που δείχνουν το χάσμα να μεγαλώνει.
> 
> Πριν 1.5 χρόνο κόστιζε 60€/μήνα η 384, τώρα 30€/μήνα.
> Πριν 1.5 χρόνο χρειάζονταν περίπου 15-20 μέρες για να ενεργοποιηθεί η adsl, τώρα 5.
> Πριν 1.5 χρόνο έψαχνα αν το modem που θα αγοράσω είναι συμβατό με το dslam μου, οι νέοι χρήστες δεν φαντάζονται καν ότι μπορεί ένα modem να μη παίζει σε ένα dslam.
> Η vivodi διαθέτει σε λίγες περιοχές adsl2 ενώ ο ΟΤΕ παράγγειλε πρόσφατα 200.000 πόρτες adsl2 από την ZTE.
> 
> Το πιο σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι οι χρήστες adsl έχουν τετραπλασιαστεί!
> Η διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση το έχει κάνει trendy! Πάρα πολλοί γνωστοί μου έχουν βάλει adsl και ακόμη πιο πολλοί ενδιαφέρονται. Άνθρωποι που η σχέση τους με το διαδίκτυο είναι ελάχιστη ξαφνικά θέλουν να βάλουν adsl και για αυτό ελπίζω!
> ...


Με συγχωρείς αλλά νομίζω άτι τα παραλές. Φυσικά και δεν ήταν τα πράγματα έτσι στην αρχή, αλλά ακόμα η κατάσταση είναι τραγική. Τώρα αν εσύ έχεις φίλους που ασχολούνται κάργα με τους υπολογιστές και το internet (ή έκατσε) δεν σημαίνει ότι συμβαίνει το ίδιο σε όλο το Ελλαδιστάν.

Προσωπικά έχω aDSL 1.5 χρόνο. Μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα τα πράγματα για μένα παρέμειναν σχεδόν σταθερά. Ξεκίνησα να πληρώνω 50€ το μήνα και τώρα πληρώνω 120€ τους 4 μήνες (δηλαδή 20€ φτηνότερα το μήνα).

Αλλά!!! Τότε είχα μια σύνδεση που είχε κάποιο αντίτιμο. Έπιανα 40kbps στην καθισιά μου και όσα πακέτα ήθελα.
Τώρα τι έχω; 20-25kbps και όχι παραπάνω από 20 πακέτα. (Ούτε VoIP, on-line gaming, αποδεκτό p2p κ.τ.λ)

Όσο για τα άτομα που ξέρω ότι έβαλαν aDSL είναι 4-5. (έτσι και αλλιώς τα ποσοστά διείσδυσης το επιβεβαιώνουν)

Αν τώρα εσύ θεωρείς την ταχύτητα της χελώνας (ή του υποπΟΤ(Ε)αμου) πρόοδο αποδεκτή, τότε....

----------


## globalnoise

Εγώ πάντως παρατηρώ ενδιαφέρον από γνωστούς μου για το ADSL... Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι με ρωτάνε πως,που και πόσο για τα adsl boxes...

----------


## Ilias74

> Βασικά yiapap έχω αρχίσει να αμφισβητώ έντονα τις στατιστικές που δείχνουν το χάσμα να μεγαλώνει.
> 
> Πριν 1.5 χρόνο κόστιζε 60€/μήνα η 384, τώρα 30€/μήνα.
> Πριν 1.5 χρόνο χρειάζονταν περίπου 15-20 μέρες για να ενεργοποιηθεί η adsl, τώρα 5.
> Πριν 1.5 χρόνο έψαχνα αν το modem που θα αγοράσω είναι συμβατό με το dslam μου, οι νέοι χρήστες δεν φαντάζονται καν ότι μπορεί ένα modem να μη παίζει σε ένα dslam.
> Η vivodi διαθέτει σε λίγες περιοχές adsl2 ενώ ο ΟΤΕ παράγγειλε πρόσφατα 200.000 πόρτες adsl2 από την ZTE.
> 
> Το πιο σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι οι χρήστες adsl έχουν τετραπλασιαστεί!
> Η διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση το έχει κάνει trendy! Πάρα πολλοί γνωστοί μου έχουν βάλει adsl και ακόμη πιο πολλοί ενδιαφέρονται. Άνθρωποι που η σχέση τους με το διαδίκτυο είναι ελάχιστη ξαφνικά θέλουν να βάλουν adsl και για αυτό ελπίζω!
> ...


 
Η πρόοδος δεν αφορά μόνο στην πτώση των τιμών και στην αύξηση των χρηστών αλλά αφορά και στον τομέα της ποιότητας (εννοώ τις ταχύτητες). Απ ότι φαίνεται στο τελέυταίο αυτό όχι μόνο πρόοδος δεν υπάρχει σε σχέση με το παρελθόν αλλά επιδείνωση της κατάστασης. Επίσης δεν ξέρω πόσο πρόοδος είναι η αύξηση των χρηστών του adsl; Για την χώρα είναι σίγουρα θετικό. Για μένα προσωπικά όμως - έτσι που έχουν τα πράγματα μέχρι σήμερα - είναι σίγουρα αρνητικό εφόσον οι νέοι χρήστες γεμίζουν τα ήδη πιταρισμένα dslam με αποτέλεσμα να έχω ακόμη λιγότερη ταχύτητα εγώ!

----------


## MikePan01

Μηπως ειμαστε λιγο  :Bla Bla:   :Offtopic:

----------


## samosmath2004

Sorry :Redface:

----------


## kyriakoss

Μια ερώτηση παιδιά:
Πόσο είναι το μέγεθος της επιβάρυνσης σηματοδοσίας πρωτοκόλλων;
Αναφέρεται σε κάποιο Ελληνικό βιβλίο;

----------


## Lefh

Από σήμερα πέθανε και η 512 η γραμμη μου.
26 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο πλέον η 512 και τέλος το VOIP και το Online gaming.

*Να ευχαριστήσω τον ΟΤΕ που μας πουλάει σκατά στα μούτρα μας και ευχαρίστως τα αγοράζουμε*

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα ασχοληθώ πλέον με το παιχνίδι του ΟΤΕ και την διαρκή αναβάθμιση σε υψηλότερες ταχύτητες για να έχουμε ένα επαρκές ρυθμό πακέτων ώστε να μπορούμε να έχουμε VOIP και γενικά online εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν UDP πακέτα.

Αντε ρε VIVODI κουνήσου λίγο ρε συ μπας και πάρουν μάθημα τα καλόπαιδα του ΟΤΕ.

*Οσο για την περίφημη καραμέλα ότι και κάλά το πρόβλημα είναι σε πιτταρισμένα DSLAM να σας αναφέρω πως το "πρόβλημα" υφίσταται και σε άδεια DSLAM....*

Απλά νομίζω ότι τον ΟΤΕ τον χαλάει αρκετά το VOIP καθώς χαρακτηριστικά τα τηλεφωνήματα μου πλέον ήταν αξίας 8 ευρώ από ΟΤΕ, όταν πριν μερικούς μήνες πριν βάλω το VOIP ήταν 60 ευρώ το μήνα.
Για αναλογιστείτε τη ζημιά που υφίσταται ο ΟΤΕ από τον κάθε μέσο χρήστη που χάνει έτσι?

----------


## pinkisntwell

> *Οσο για την περίφημη καραμέλα ότι και κάλά το πρόβλημα είναι σε πιτταρισμένα DSLAM να σας αναφέρω πως το "πρόβλημα" υφίσταται και σε άδεια DSLAM....*


Μπορείς να επεκταθείς λίγο σε αυτό φίλε μου; Πώς το γνωρίζεις; Μέχρι στιγμής έιχαμε αρκετές ενδείξεις ότι συμβαίνει, αν έχεις εσύ κάποιο στοιχείο πες το μας να τα μαζεύουμε, μπορεί να χρειαστούν.

----------


## sdikr

> Από σήμερα πέθανε και η 512 η γραμμη μου.
> 26 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο πλέον η 512 και τέλος το VOIP και το Online gaming.
> 
> *Να ευχαριστήσω τον ΟΤΕ που μας πουλάει σκατά στα μούτρα μας και ευχαρίστως τα αγοράζουμε*
> 
> Νομίζω ότι δεν θα ασχοληθώ πλέον με το παιχνίδι του ΟΤΕ και την διαρκή αναβάθμιση σε υψηλότερες ταχύτητες για να έχουμε ένα επαρκές ρυθμό πακέτων ώστε να μπορούμε να έχουμε VOIP και γενικά online εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν UDP πακέτα.
> 
> Αντε ρε VIVODI κουνήσου λίγο ρε συ μπας και πάρουν μάθημα τα καλόπαιδα του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> ...


Να υποθέσω τότε οτι εμένα με αφήσαν απο έξω



Να πω οτι πρίν απο κάποιο διάστημα είχα 320 πακέτα,  τώρα επέσε στα 199,   αν όπως λέτε ο Οτε το έκανε σε όλους τότε θα έπρεπε και εγώ να έχω 23-40 πακέτα.

Αλλά η διαφόρα που υπάρχει απλά δίχνει οτι πλεόν το dslam της περιοχής μου γεμίζει.
Οπότε πάμε πάλι στα περι συμφώρησης

λυπάμαι φίλε Lefh   που μπούκωσε και το δικό σου dslam/κλάση

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Να υποθέσω τότε οτι εμένα με αφήσαν απο έξω;


Έτσι φαίνεται. Και τους Εβραίους στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης δεν τους εξόντωσαν όλους,

----------


## sdikr

> Έτσι φαίνεται. Και τους Εβραίους στα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης δεν τους εξόντωσαν όλους,


οπότε  το  




> Οσο για την περίφημη καραμέλα ότι και κάλά το πρόβλημα είναι σε πιτταρισμένα DSLAM να σας αναφέρω πως το "πρόβλημα" υφίσταται και σε άδεια DSLAM....


Δεν ισχύει   :Wink:

----------


## Lefh

Απλά, αλλά χειροπιαστά πράγματα.

Το DSLAM που είμαι δεν είχε άδειες πόρτες εδώ και 8 μήνες, όμως το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε τώρα.
Σε DSLAM (Σέρρες) με ελάχιστες πόρτες κατειλημμένες το πρόβλημα υπάρχει.

Αν ήταν το πρόβλημα έτσι όπως το λέμε εδώ και καιρό, δηλαδή ότι το πρόβλημα μεφανίζεται μόνο σε πιταρισμένα DSLAM, τότε στα άδεια, δηλαδή σε αυτά με αρκετές ελευθερες πόρτες δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα και αντίστροφα σε αυτά που δεν υπάρχει θύρα θα είχαν όλα πρόβλημα.

Όμως αυτό δεν συμβαίνει....
Αντίθετα σε μερικά πιτταρισμένα παίζει μια χαρά, και σε αρκετά μισογεμάτα έχει πρόβλημα.

Όλοι όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα με πακέτα για χτυπήστε το νούμερο σας για διαθεσιμότητα ADSL και δείτε αν έχει ή όχι στην περιοχή σας....
Αν έχει σημαίνει πως το DSLAM σας δεν είναι γεμάτο, όμως εσείς έχετε πρόβλημα...

Δυστυχώς όμως η ΕΕΕΤ υποστήριξε πως δεν είναι αντίθετο με τους όρους χρήσης, ο περιορισμός πακέτων, οπότε όλοι πήραμε τα 3 μας, και ο ΟΤΕ πήρε το πράσινο φως να βάλει σε όλα τα DSLAM τον περιορισμό των πακέτων....

Θα δούμε τι θα γίνει τους επόμενους μήνες που προβλέπω όλοι να έχουν μέγιστο αριθμό πακέτων τα 25.
Κατά τα άλλα θα δώσει 700000 θύρες ADSL+2 μέχρι το τέλος του έτους ο ΟΤΕ λέει  :ROFL:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Το DSLAM που είμαι δεν είχε άδειες πόρτες εδώ και 8 μήνες, όμως το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε τώρα.
> Σε DSLAM (Σέρρες) με ελάχιστες πόρτες κατειλημμένες το πρόβλημα υπάρχει.


Λέγε τα να τα ακούνε κάποιοι. Εδώ έχει ακουστεί ακόμα και ότι είναι πρόβλημα ανεπαρκούς υπολογιστικής ισχύος στους routers. Δηλαδή αν είναι δυνατόν.

Πιστεύω ότι τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα. Όσο το γιατί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα παντού, δε θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί. Θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί να κράξουμε τον πΟΤΕ γι' αυτό το ποταπό που κάνει σε όσους το κάνει.

----------


## chatasos

Πετάει η ομάδα....

ΥΓ: όταν κάποιος αναφέρεται σε γεμάτα/πιταρισμένα dslams, συνήθως αναφέρεται στην διασύνδεση των dslams με τον εκάστοτε bras και όχι στο πλήθος των κατελειμένων πορτών τους  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Απλά, αλλά χειροπιαστά πράγματα.
> 
> Το DSLAM που είμαι δεν είχε άδειες πόρτες εδώ και 8 μήνες, όμως το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε τώρα.
> Σε DSLAM (Σέρρες) με ελάχιστες πόρτες κατειλημμένες το πρόβλημα υπάρχει.
> 
> Αν ήταν το πρόβλημα έτσι όπως το λέμε εδώ και καιρό, δηλαδή ότι το πρόβλημα μεφανίζεται μόνο σε πιταρισμένα DSLAM, τότε στα άδεια, δηλαδή σε αυτά με αρκετές ελευθερες πόρτες δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα και αντίστροφα σε αυτά που δεν υπάρχει θύρα θα είχαν όλα πρόβλημα.
> 
> Όμως αυτό δεν συμβαίνει....
> Αντίθετα σε μερικά πιτταρισμένα παίζει μια χαρά, και σε αρκετά μισογεμάτα έχει πρόβλημα.
> ...


Ενα dslam  Μπορεί να έχει και 10000  πόρτες ελευθέρες,  το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στην πόρτες αλλά σε ποια κλάση ενεργοποιουν τις πόρτες.

βλέπεις  απο τις ας πουμε 20000 πόρτες  βάζουν  τις 5000  στην 384,  2000  στην 512 και 3000 στην 1024. (οι 10000 ελευθέρες αλλά δεν είναι σε καμία κλάση)

Το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι η κάθε κλάση έχει δικό της bandwidth  με τους bbras,  πχ  384  1 gbps,  512  512 mbps, 1024  256mpbs.

οπότε αν πλάκώσουν όλοι στις 512 και 1024  θα μπουκώσουν αυτές οι γραμμές 

Για ποιο λόγο νομίζεις  οτι αλλάζοντας εσύ σε 512 είδες διαφόρα;    αυτό σκεφτήκαν και οι υπόλοιποι  και είπαν ας πάμε στα 512 με αποτέλεσμα να μπουκώσει η 512 κλάση

----------


## pinkisntwell

Πετάει η ομάδα...

----------


## Lefh

> οπότε το 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ισχύει


Περίμενε ντε!
Για ΟΤΕ μιλάμε, δηλαδή κρατική επιχείρηση....
Δεν είναι ιδιωτική να γίνονται όλα τσακ μπαμ.

Κάτσε να κουνηθεί ο Τεχνικός να πάει να αλλάξει τa settings του DSLAM και μετά.
Σιγά-σιγά θα έρθουν τα .... καλά τα πράγματα και σε σένα, και μετά θα λές ότι κάποτε είχες τελικές 320 (Φερράρι) και τώρα έχεις ποδηλάτου (25)

Επίσημη απάντηση του ΟΤΕ απότι ξέρω εξ' άλλου δεν υπήρξε ποτέ για το θέμα.
Μόνο κάποια παιδιά από εδώ αναλύσαν το θέμα όσο καλύτερα μπορούσαν με αυτά που μπορούσαν να ξέρουν μη έχωντας πρόσβαση στα DSLAM....

Τι θα πει δηλαδή πιτταρισμένο DSLAM?
Μήπως ένα DSLAM που ήταν για π.χ. 1000 χρήστες αλλά ο ΟΤΕ το έχει για 1500, οπότε δεν αντέχει το DSLAM?

*Και έτσι να είναι το θέμα, πάλι δεν ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ για το χάλι?*

Και κανείς εδώ μέσα δεν είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει εάν το πιο πάνω σκηνικό γίνεται εσκεμμένα ή όχι.

Εσύ με τις δικές σου εκτιμήσεις θεωρείς ότι δεν είναι εσκεμμένο, εγώ καθότι πιο καχύποπτος και βάση αυτών που αντιμετώπισα τελευταία θεωρώ ότι ξεκίνησε από λάθος και εξελίσσεται σε εσκεμμένο.

Και μια και ανεβάζετε όλοι τα screenshots, πάρτε και από μένα:

----------


## sdikr

> Περίμενε ντε!
> Για ΟΤΕ μιλάμε, δηλαδή κρατική επιχείρηση....
> Δεν είναι ιδιωτική να γίνονται όλα τσακ μπαμ.
> 
> Κάτσε να κουνηθεί ο Τεχνικός να πάει να αλλάξει τa settings του DSLAM και μετά.
> Σιγά-σιγά θα έρθουν τα .... καλά τα πράγματα και σε σένα, και μετά θα λές ότι κάποτε είχες τελικές 320 (Φερράρι) και τώρα έχεις ποδηλάτου (25)
> 
> Επίσημη απάντηση του ΟΤΕ απότι ξέρω εξ' άλλου δεν υπήρξε ποτέ για το θέμα.
> Μόνο κάποια παιδιά από εδώ αναλύσαν το θέμα όσο καλύτερα μπορούσαν με αυτά που μπορούσαν να ξέρουν μη έχωντας πρόσβαση στα DSLAM....
> ...


Δεν είπε κανεις οτι δεν έχει ευθηνή ο Οτε,  διάβασε αν θέλεις και το ποιο πανω πόστ 

Αλλό πράγμα το έχει ευθήνη και άλλο πράγμα το οτι το κάνει σε όλους   :Wink: 

Τα παιδιά που αναλύσαν το θέμα εδώ μιλήσαν για συνθήκες κορεσμού  οι οποιες  είναι εμφανείς σε συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις και όχι   defacto

----------


## Lefh

> Δεν είπε κανεις οτι δεν έχει ευθηνή ο Οτε, διάβασε αν θέλεις και το ποιο πανω πόστ 
> 
> Αλλό πράγμα το έχει ευθήνη και άλλο πράγμα το οτι το κάνει σε όλους 
> 
> Τα παιδιά που αναλύσαν το θέμα εδώ μιλήσαν για συνθήκες κορεσμού οι οποιες είναι εμφανείς σε συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις και όχι defacto


Μια μόνο ερώτηση:

Όπως ανέφερα το DSLAM στην Καλαμαριά (Θεσσαλονίκη) που είμαι δεν έχει ελέυθερες θύρες από τέλος Αυγούστου.
Αρα νέοι χρήστες δεν μπήκαν.

Μέχρι χθες, είχα 99 πακέτα το δευτερόλπετο στην 512, και σήμερα 24.
Δηλαδή μέχρι χθες το bandwidth του DSLAM για την 512 επαρκούσε, αλλά από σήμερα δεν επαρκεί, σωστά?

Αυτό σημαίνει πως αρκετοί χρήστες 384 πήγαν σε 512 δηλαδή (δεν νομίζω από 1024 να πήγαν σε 512 και αν ήταν να ήταν 1-2)...
Με αυτή τη λογική οι χρήστες 384 είναι λιγότεροι πλέον, και αρα αν κάνω την γραμμή μου 384 το bandwidth του DSLAM  επαρκεί πλέον (λογικά) στην 384 οπότε με 384 θα έχω 50+ πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο?

Και τελικά πόσοι χρήστες πήγανε από χθες σε 512 σήμερα και παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα?
Γιατί πρέπει να ήταν δεκάδες αν όχι εκατοντάδες για να δημιουργηθεί....

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Μέχρι χθες, είχα 99 πακέτα το δευτερόλπετο στην 512, και σήμερα 384.
> Δηλαδή μέχρι χθες το bandwidth του DSLAM για την 512 επαρκούσε, αλλά από σήμερα δεν επαρκεί, σωστά?


 :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Μια μόνο ερώτηση:
> 
> Όπως ανέφερα το DSLAM στην Καλαμαριά (Θεσσαλονίκη) που είμαι δεν έχει ελέυθερες θύρες από τέλος Αυγούστου.
> Αρα νέοι χρήστες δεν μπήκαν.
> 
> Μέχρι χθες, είχα 99 πακέτα το δευτερόλπετο στην 512, και σήμερα 384.
> Δηλαδή μέχρι χθες το bandwidth του DSLAM για την 512 επαρκούσε, αλλά από σήμερα δεν επαρκεί, σωστά?
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει πως αρκετοί χρήστες 384 πήγαν σε 512 δηλαδή (δεν νομίζω από 1024 να πήγαν σε 512 και αν ήταν να ήταν 1-2)...
> ...


Αυτο που λες το έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ,  είδικα τώρα με τις μειώσεις στις τιμές,  το οτι η 384  θα ξεμπουκώσει


Οταν αλλάζεις κλάση απο 384  σε 512,1024  δεν αλλάζεις πόρτα

οσο για την αλλάγη κλάσης,  είναι γνωστό απο το φόρουμ οτι αυτές οι εργασίες γίνονται μαζίκα,  τους μαζέυει δηλάδη όλους και κάποια στιγμή κάνουν τις απαραίτητες ενεργείες σύμφωνα με την αιτήση τους!


ΥΓ,  οσο για την καλάμαρια,  μάλλον κάπου τα μπερδέυεις με τις πόρτες γιατί πριν δυο μήνες εβάλα γραμμή για τον Γαμπρό μου

----------


## NoDsl

Γιατί αποκλείεις να ανέβασαν το bw στην κλάση σου για τον Α-Β λόγο και να πάιζεις καλύτερα? Και οτι δεν είχε πόρτες ποτέ μη λές ποτέ. 10 άτομα να μπούν στην κλάση σου, 512 ας πούμε που έχει συνήθως γύρω στα 60 άτομα, που κατεβάζουν μέρα νύχτα ξέρεις που θα πάνε τα πακέτα σου? Παιδιά μην κάνετε τρελές υποθέσεις ντάξει είπαμε...

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Αυτο που λες το έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ,  είδικα τώρα με τις μειώσεις στις τιμές,  το οτι η 384  θα ξεμπουκώσει


Έχω καλύτερη λύση! Πάμε όλοι σε ISDN που είναι ξεμπουκωμένη πάντα!

----------


## Lefh

> Αυτο που λες το έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ, είδικα τώρα με τις μειώσεις στις τιμές, το οτι η 384 θα ξεμπουκώσει
> 
> 
> Οταν αλλάζεις κλάση απο 384 σε 512,1024 δεν αλλάζεις πόρτα
> 
> οσο για την αλλάγη κλάσης, είναι γνωστό απο το φόρουμ οτι αυτές οι εργασίες γίνονται μαζίκα, τους μαζέυει δηλάδη όλους και κάποια στιγμή κάνουν τις απαραίτητες ενεργείες σύμφωνα με την αιτήση τους!


Κατανοητό ήταν ότι δεν αλλάζεις πόρτα.
Αλλάζεις κλάσση όπως ανέφερες....

Οι αλλαγές γίνονται μαζικά, αλλά όχι και τόσο μαζικά... 1 φορά κάθε 3-4 μέρες γίνονται καθότι απ' όσους γνωρίζω που κάναν αλλαγή ταχύτητας, δεν έκανε κανείς πάνω από 4 εργάσιμες.
Τώρα αν σε 4 μέσα μέρες αποφάσισαν ξαφνικά 100+ άτομα από 384 να πάνε σε 512 τι να πω.




> Γιατί αποκλείεις να ανέβασαν το bw στην κλάση σου για τον Α-Β λόγο και να πάιζεις καλύτερα? Και οτι δεν είχε πόρτες ποτέ μη λές ποτέ. 10 άτομα να μπούν στην κλάση σου, 512 ας πούμε που έχει συνήθως γύρω στα 60 άτομα, που κατεβάζουν μέρα νύχτα ξέρεις που θα πάνε τα πακέτα σου? Παιδιά μην κάνετε τρελές υποθέσεις ντάξει είπαμε...


Θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν αυτοί που κατεβάζουν 24/7 παντού και πάντα.
Υπάρχουν όμως και αυτοί που κατεβάζουν και σχεδόν τίποτα....
Με 10 άτομα παραπάνω να κλαττάρει το bandwidth δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό...
Τουλάχιστον όχι σε αυτό το επίπεδο που μιλάμε...




> Έχω καλύτερη λύση! Πάμε όλοι σε ISDN που είναι ξεμπουκωμένη πάντα!


Πλάκα - πλάκα αν δεν υπήρχε στη μέση η χρονοχρέωση θα πήγαινα σε ISDN....

----------


## Hwoarang

> Έχω καλύτερη λύση! Πάμε όλοι σε ISDN που είναι ξεμπουκωμένη πάντα!


no money , no honey :Whistle:

----------


## kyriakoss

Τι πρωί πάω για καταγγελίες, παράπονα και ελπίζω όχι βρισίδι στον ΟΤΕ.
Έγραψα μια επιστολή, με τη βοήθεια και όσων διάβασα εδώ. Την κάνω attach για όποιον θέλει να ρίξει μια ματιά ή να βοηθήσει αν έχω κάποιο κενό.

Άν είναι και κάποιος από την Πετρούπολη και θέλει να πάμε μαζί καλό θα ήταν.
Βέβαια σε περιοχές με περισσότερο κόσμο αυτό θα ήταν καλή ιδέα. 

Σκεφτείτε να μπει μια διαδήλωση 100 άτομα, με τα χαρτιά στα χέρια, στα γραφεία του ΟΤΕ...

pros ote2.doc

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Σκεφτείτε να μπει μια διαδήλωση 100 άτομα, με τα χαρτιά στα χέρια, στα γραφεία του ΟΤΕ...
> 
> pros ote2.doc


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Τέλειο φίλε, εύγε για το χρόνο που αφιέρωσες να το γράψεις αυτό. Πήγαινε να τους το καταθέσεις. Τι άλλο σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις;

----------


## Hwoarang

Είναι κάψιμο να πάει μόνος του. Ας κάνει κάτι πιο οργανωμένο. Ας πάρει έναν αριθμό πρωτοκόλου τουλάχιστον

----------


## kyriakoss

Είναι αφιερωμένο στο χρόνο που σπατάλησα πριν μάθω για το γνωστό πρόβλημα.
Από τις αλλαγές rooter, μέχρι και το format.

Μετά τον ΟΤΕ θα το στείλω, και όπου αλλού βρω. Καταναλωτικές οργανώσεις, υπουργείο εμπορίου, ΕΕΤΤ.
Όχι ότι θα βγάλω άκρη από εκεί....

Αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου βεβαίως θα πάρω. Μακάρι να υπήρχαν και άλλοι, να πάμε μαζί. Αλλά ή περιοχή δεν δείχνει σημεία ζωής στο forum για να οργανώσω κόσμο.

----------


## kyriakoss

Βρε παιδιά...

Επειδή μέχρι πέρσι δούλευα σε γνωστό τηλεοπτικό κανάλι, σκέφτηκα τώρα μήπως κάνουμε κανένα θέμα. Αλλά για να το περάσουν ρε γαμώτο, πρέπει πουλάει. Κάτι με λεφτά που κλέβουν από τον εργαζόμενο, κάτι με παιδεραστία μέσω internet. Ποιος χέ***κε αν παίζουμε παιχνίδια μέσω internet ή μιλάμε φτηνά. Αν ήμασταν συνταξιούχοι...

Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## NoDsl

Εγώ πάλι προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τον χειρισμό των πακέτων απο το πριν το atm δίκτυο του ote, ή το μετά απο αυτό. παραθέτω τις σκέψεις μου.


```
2.5Μbit σε 42 άτομα.

2.5*1024=2560Kbps -> 2560/8=320KB/s -> 320*1024
=327680byte/s

Το atm κάνει χρήση πακέτων με μέγεθος 53 byte άρα:

327680/53=6182 pps

6182/42=147 pps ανα χρήστη.. WTF!!!! τόσα ΔΕΝ παίρνω σίγουρα...
Μάλιστα το ελάχιστο που έχω δεί μέχρι τώρα είναι 28pps.
```


Τόσο λάθος είμαι? :Wall: 


EDIT: ενδιαφέρον *pdf* βρήκα!!!

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Βρε παιδιά...
> 
> Επειδή μέχρι πέρσι δούλευα σε γνωστό τηλεοπτικό κανάλι, σκέφτηκα τώρα μήπως κάνουμε κανένα θέμα. Αλλά για να το περάσουν ρε γαμώτο, πρέπει πουλάει. Κάτι με λεφτά που κλέβουν από τον εργαζόμενο, κάτι με παιδεραστία μέσω internet. Ποιος χέ***κε αν παίζουμε παιχνίδια μέσω internet ή μιλάμε φτηνά. Αν ήμασταν συνταξιούχοι...
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα;


Αν βρούμε κανένα κανάλι που να μην έχει φάει πολλή διαφήμιση από ΟΤΕ άνετα το βγάζει.

----------


## kyriakoss

> Αν βρούμε κανένα κανάλι που να μην έχει φάει πολλή διαφήμιση από ΟΤΕ άνετα το βγάζει.


Δεν είναι θέμα συμφέροντος, δεν είναι χοντρό θέμα που καίει τον ΟΤΕ για να το γειώσουν. Μικροθεματάκια με χρεώσεις βγαίνουν συχνά ειδικά στα πρωινά. β.λ.π Βαρεμένος

Αλλα δεν πουλάει!

----------


## gvp

Πως εξηγείτε την παρακάτω σύγκριση των

all seeing eye +
performance monitor



Μaximum pps =97 στο all seeing eye και 3 στο performance monitor !!!

Ποιό πρόγραμμα τελικά είναι αξιόπιστο ώς προς τον μέγιστο αριθμό pps ?????????????????

----------


## sdikr

> Τι πρωί πάω για καταγγελίες, παράπονα και ελπίζω όχι βρισίδι στον ΟΤΕ.
> Έγραψα μια επιστολή, με τη βοήθεια και όσων διάβασα εδώ. Την κάνω attach για όποιον θέλει να ρίξει μια ματιά ή να βοηθήσει αν έχω κάποιο κενό.
> 
> Άν είναι και κάποιος από την Πετρούπολη και θέλει να πάμε μαζί καλό θα ήταν.
> Βέβαια σε περιοχές με περισσότερο κόσμο αυτό θα ήταν καλή ιδέα. 
> 
> Σκεφτείτε να μπει μια διαδήλωση 100 άτομα, με τα χαρτιά στα χέρια, στα γραφεία του ΟΤΕ...
> 
> pros ote2.doc


Να μου επιτρέψεις να πώ Hold on,    αστο λίγο να το δούνε και οι άλλοι,  δυο με τρείς μέρες

Για εμένα το πρώτο που θα αναφέρω ειναι οτι δεν θα πρέπει μέσα σε αυτό να αναφέρεις πέρι p2p  και voip,   πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις  το Netop school  (πιασιάρικος τιτλός)

----------


## anon

> Εγώ πάλι προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τον χειρισμό των πακέτων απο το πριν το atm δίκτυο του ote, ή το μετά απο αυτό. παραθέτω τις σκέψεις μου.
> 
> 
> ```
> 2.5Μbit σε 42 άτομα.
> 
> 2.5*1024=2560Kbps -> 2560/8=320KB/s -> 320*1024
> =327680byte/s
> 
> ...


Πρώτα απο όλα τα ΑΤΜ πακέτα είναι μεγέθους 53 bytes, αλλά τα 5 είναι τα ΑΤΜ headers, και μόνο τα 48bytes είναι data , δηλάδη το encapsulated ppp stream. Τώρα ξανακάνε τους υπολογισμούς με τα 48, και λάβε υπόψη σου ότι δεν περνάει καθαρό IP, αλλά με IP, RTP, PPP και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο headers και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## yiapap

> Βρε παιδιά...
> 
> Επειδή μέχρι πέρσι δούλευα σε γνωστό τηλεοπτικό κανάλι, σκέφτηκα τώρα μήπως κάνουμε κανένα θέμα. Αλλά για να το περάσουν ρε γαμώτο, πρέπει πουλάει. Κάτι με λεφτά που κλέβουν από τον εργαζόμενο, κάτι με παιδεραστία μέσω internet. Ποιος χέ***κε αν παίζουμε παιχνίδια μέσω internet ή μιλάμε φτηνά. Αν ήμασταν συνταξιούχοι...
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα;


Κυριάκο, μερικά σχόλια για την επιστολή.

1. Δώσε μεγαλύτερη έμφαση στο remote desktop και άλλαξε τη θέση της παραγράφου. Γενικά συμμάζεψε λίγο τη δομή. Δηλαδή:
α. Περιγραφή όλων των προβλημάτων
β. Ανάλυση κάθε προβλήματος ξεχωριστά -> μπορείς να το συμπτήξεις με το α. σε μια παράγραφο το καθε πρόβλημα (εφαρμογή)
γ. Προσπαθειες επίλυσης/αντιμετώπισης
δ. Απαντήσεις ΟΤΕ
ε. Γιατί οι απαντήσεις δε σε ικανοποιούν
στ. Τι ζητάς

2. Εμείς το ξερουμε το πρόβλημα όμως δεν το ξεκαθαρίζεις για τους άλλους. Πόσα πακέτα πρέπει να παίρνεις /sec. Πόσα παίρνεις σήμερα; Πόσα πήρες όταν δοκίμασες την pstn? Πόσα εξερχόμενα ανά sec έχει; Οι εφαρμογές που αναφέρεις (remote desktop, voip) ποσα pps minimum απαιτούν; Η παράθεση αυτών των αριθμών μπορεί εύκολα να οδηγήσει στο συμπέρασμα "άρα η ποιότητά της υπηρεσίας είναι χαμηλή"

3. Ψάξε λίγο το θέμα της αποζημίωσης με κάποιον νομικό. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δε δικαιούσαι καμμιάς αποζημίωσης. Αλλά και να το ζητήσεις, διάβασε λίγο εκείνες τις 3 παραγράφους! Στην αρχή ζητάς γραπτή απάντηση σε 5 ερωτήματα, μετά το γυρίζεις και διαμαρτύρεσαι, μετά το ξαναγυρίζεις και ζητάς κάτι διαφορετικό (την άμεση λύση του προβλήματος). Νομίζω ότι θέλει επαναδιατύπωση

4. "Οι υπηρεσίες voip είναι νόμιμες". Φυσικά και είναι νόμιμες. ΟΛΕΣ οι υπηρεσίες που αναφέρεις είναι νόμιμες   :Whistling:  ... οπότε... γιατί το αναφέρεις;

5. Παραθέσεις του τι είναι το Internet. Είναι υπερβολικά πολλές. Θα πρότεινα να κρατήσεις 2-3 (από τις ξένες) και τις υπόλοιπες να τις επισυνάψεις ως Παράρτημα Α. 

6. Αφού έχεις κάνει τόσες μετρήσεις γιατι επίσης δεν τις επισυνάπτεις ως παράρτημα Β; Δείξε τους π.χ. πως ανεβαίνουν τα pings και πως μετά κάνουν timeout. Δείξ'τους ένα διάγραμμα πακέτων/χρόνου με ADSL και ένα με PSTN.

7. Δεν αναφέρεις πουθενά αν το πρόβλημα υφίσταται καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Αυτό πρόσεξέ το! Μπορεί να σου απαντήσουν ότι όοοολα αυτά που λες είναι περιστασιακό σύμπτωμα συμφόρησης και "κάθε αυτοκινητόδρομος μπλα,μπλα,μπλα". Πρέπει να τους λες ότι το πρόβλημα υφίσταται καθόλη ή κατά τη μεγαλύτερη διαρκεια της ημέρας

----------


## yiapap

> EDIT: ενδιαφέρον *pdf* βρήκα!!!


anon, το είδες αυτό;

Μήπως να το προσθέσεις στο Υπόμνημα για το QoS;
Αναλύει σε τεράστιο βάθος το θέμα της ποιότητας σε συνδέσεις ADSL και έχει και λύση για traffic shaping σε Linux

----------


## anon

Κάτσε ντε βιαστικέ, είχα ήδη αρχίσει να το μελετάω. Εϊναι κοντά 200 σελίδες πράμα. Θέλει λίγη δουλειά να βγεί το "ζουμί"

EDIT:
Πρώτα συμπεράσματα
α) Η εργασία αυτή αφορά μόνο TCP (και όχι όλα τα πρωτόκολλα κάτω απο το IP όπως το UDP (και κάτω απο το UDP to RTP που χρησιμοποιείται για το VoIP κλπ.) 
β) Αφορά συνδέσεις όπου γίνεται σχεδον πλήρης χρηση του upload (σας θυμίζει τίποτα αυτό;  :Laughing: ) με αποτέλεσμα να καταστρέφει άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως πχ Web Surfing
γ) Οι δοκιμές έγιναν σε σύνδεση ADSL 2Mbps download 512Kbps upload & ADSL 8Mbps download 768 Kbps  upload  :Crying:  Βέβαια αναφέρει ότι απο την ίδια σύνδεση ADSL των 8Mbps παίζουν κοντά 200 χρήστες (δηλαδή σαν να λέμε εαν είναι όλοι μέσα και κατεβάζουν αβέρτα και υποθέτοντας ότι πραγματικά παίρνουν 8Mbps και όχι λιγότερη στην κεντρική σύνδεση, τότε ο καθένας δεν παίρνει παραπάνω απο 8 * 1024 / 200 = 40,96 ΚBps !!!! Είπατε τίποτα;; :Wink: 
Τα περαιτέρω αφού μελετήσω όλη την εργασία, αλλά λέει κάτι που είναι προφανές και γνωστό, ότι εαν "μπουκώσεις" το upload, τότε υποφέρει και το download και φτάνεις (το έχουν μετρήσει) να έχεις αξιοποίηση περίπου στα 2/3 της ταχύτητας της γραμμης απο αυτό το γεγονός. Και το πρόβλημα προσδιορίζεται ότι αργούν (λόγω μπουκώματος => latency) να περάσουν τα ACK πακέτα

----------


## yiapap

> Κάτσε ντε βιαστικέ, είχα ήδη αρχίσει να το μελετάω. Εϊναι κοντά 200 σελίδες πράμα. Θέλει λίγη δουλειά να βγεί το "ζουμί"


Βρε να βάλεις το link αν θέλεις είπα, όχι να κάνεις μετάφραση...   :Razz:

----------


## anon

> Βρε να βάλεις το link αν θέλεις είπα, όχι να κάνεις μετάφραση...


Τώρα που το έχουν βάλει εκεί, δεν μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να του κάνω edit (και χρωστάω το τελευταίο κεφάλαιο ο τεμπελχανάς )

Διόρθωση, με αφήνει......
Πριν που κάναν αλλαγές στο φόρουμ, το είδα ότι δεν με άφηνε και είχα μείνει με αυτή την εντύπωση

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Μaximum pps =97 στο all seeing eye και 3 στο performance monitor !!!
> 
> Ποιό πρόγραμμα τελικά είναι αξιόπιστο ώς προς τον μέγιστο αριθμό pps?


Από προσωπική χρήση το All-Seeing eye μου δίνει σωστά αποτελέσματα.

Μπορείς πάντα να δοκιμάσεις το πρόγραμμα που έγραψε ο dkounal.

Κατέβασε το από εδώ.

Μετά τρέξε το, διάλεξε το network interface και κάνε κάτι που απαιτεί πολλά πακέτα (π.χ. Skype)

----------


## kyriakoss

Ευχαριστώ όσους διάβασαν το κείμενο μου και έκαναν παρατηρήσεις.
Έκανα ένα μικρό ρετούς και το κατέθεσα πριν από λίγο.

Σε γενικές γραμμές κράτησα την ίδια δομή.
Περιγραφή βλάβης.
Έλεγχοι και ενέργειες που έκανα.
Υποστήριξη με αναφορά στη σύμβαση.
Απαιτήσεις 
Απειλή 

Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις μέχρι τώρα απαντήσεις του ΟΤΕ, έδωσα έμφαση στα εξής:
1.	Υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ στη σύμβαση της ADSL ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗΣ
2.	Δεν αναφέρονται μη υποστηριζόμενες υπηρεσίες στην ίδια σύμβαση. Αντίθετα διαφημίζονται.
3.	Το προϊόν που μου διαθέτει ο ΟΤΕ είναι ADSL και ο όρος fast internet δεν περιορίζει τη χρήση του.

Οι εμπειρία μου στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ ήταν κωμικοτραγική. Καταρχήν η υπάλληλος, προσπάθησε να με πείσει να μην καταθέσω την αίτηση και να κάνω υπομονή. Με ενημέρωσε ότι μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα μπουν νέες πόρτες στην περιοχή. Ξεκίνησε να μου σχεδιάζει σε ένα χαρτί μαντέψτε τι...
Ένα δρόμο όπου τα αυτοκίνητα.... μπλα μπλα 
Της είπα ότι, αν θέλει να μιλάμε με τέτοια παραδείγματα, ποιό γρήγορα κινούνται τέσσερα άτομα σε μηχανάκια, απ’ότι τέσσερα άτομα σε ένα αυτοκίνητο.
Η υπάλληλος αλλά και ο προϊστάμενος, με ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν τους έχει αναφερθεί ξανά τέτοιο πρόβλημα. κλπ.

Το νέο, ελαφρός τροποποιημένο  κείμενο, για μελλοντική χρήση.

pros ote3.doc

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Με ενημέρωσε ότι μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα μπουν νέες πόρτες στην περιοχή. Ξεκίνησε να μου σχεδιάζει σε ένα χαρτί μαντέψτε τι...
> Ένα δρόμο όπου τα αυτοκίνητα.... μπλα μπλα


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

OTE Forevah!

Το ωραίο είναι ότι δεν ξέρουν το πρόβλημα καθόλου. Θα χρειαστούν τουλάχιστον 10 διδακτικές ώρες για να τους το βάλεις στην γκλάβα.

----------


## kyriakoss

Ναι το πρόβλημα δεν το ξέρουν. Το παραμύθι με τα αυτοκινητάκια όμως;
Μας κοροϊδεύουν!!!
Σε μια στιγμή χαλάρωσης μου είπαν το εξής γελοίο “κάθε τι καινούριο όπως η ADSL στην αρχή έχει προβλήματα . Ένας άλλος πελάτης τους είπε ότι με απλό μοντεμ, δούλευαν καλύτερα οι εφαρμογές βίντεο και φωνής μέσω internet”
Το ADSL είναι κάτι νέο....
Δεν είχαν ξανακούσει για το πρόβλημα....

Άντε να έρθει καμιά άλλη εταιρία με δικές της γραμμές. ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΟ ΟΤΕ!!!

----------


## nick190

Που μπορώ να βρω το all seeing eye να δω τι γινεται και με μένα ρε παιδιά

----------


## nnn

> Που μπορώ να βρω το all seeing eye να δω τι γινεται και με μένα ρε παιδιά


http://videogames.yahoo.com/multipla...ahoo&ovtac=PPC

----------


## vagblad

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από εσάς το γνωρίζετε αλλά εδώ και λίγο καιρό κυκλοφόρησε ένα καινούριο
on-line παιχνίδι το Dungeons & Dragons Online.Το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται σε αυτό το
παιχνίδι είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες χρήστες δεν μπορούν να το παίξουν εξ' αιτίας των 
τρομερών lag spikes που έχουν και τα οποία οδηγούν σε αποσυνδέσεις.

Για να εξηγούμαι καλύτερα:ξεκινάς με 130 ms latency το οποίο φτάνει μέχρι και 300 ms κάποιες στιγμές.
Και ξαφνικά,ειδικά σε περιοχές με μάχες..........The End.30000 ms latency!!!!!!!Και φυσικά σε 2-3 λεπτά αποσύνδεση.

Το πρόβλημα έχει γνωστοποιηθεί στην κατασκευάστρια εταιρία η οποία είπε ότι οφείλεται στις γραμμές ADSL του ΟΤΕ.
Συγκεκριμένα είπε ότι όσοι χρησιμοποιούν γραμμή ΟΤΕ απορίπτουν
πακέτα με συνέπεια υψηλό lag και αποσύνδεση.Μαντεύει κανείς πώς ακριβώς δουλεύειηή όλη 
επικοινωνία που κάνουν οι servers του παιχνιδιού με τα pc μας?Ακριβώς!!Σαν ένα πρόγραμμα
VoIp!!!

Μετά από πολλές διαμαρτυρίες Ελλήνων χρηστών η εταιρία μας ενημέρωσε σήμερα μέσα από το
επίσημο forum του παιχνιδιού ότι βρίσκεται σε επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ για το πρόβλημα.Για να
δούμε τι θα δούμε.......

Λέτε να φιλοτιμηθούν και να βρεθεί καμμιά λύση;

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από εσάς το γνωρίζετε αλλά εδώ και λίγο καιρό κυκλοφόρησε ένα καινούριο
> on-line παιχνίδι το Dungeons & Dragons Online.Το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται σε αυτό το
> παιχνίδι είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες χρήστες δεν μπορούν να το παίξουν εξ' αιτίας των 
> τρομερών lag spikes που έχουν και τα οποία οδηγούν σε αποσυνδέσεις.


 :Thumbs up: 
Ευχαριστούμε τον ΟΤΕ για την εμπειρία online gaming που προσφέρει όπως διαφημίζει.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από εσάς το γνωρίζετε αλλά εδώ και λίγο καιρό κυκλοφόρησε ένα καινούριο
> on-line παιχνίδι το Dungeons & Dragons Online.Το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται σε αυτό το
> παιχνίδι είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες χρήστες δεν μπορούν να το παίξουν εξ' αιτίας των 
> τρομερών lag spikes που έχουν και τα οποία οδηγούν σε αποσυνδέσεις.
> 
> Για να εξηγούμαι καλύτερα:ξεκινάς με 130 ms latency το οποίο φτάνει μέχρι και 300 ms κάποιες στιγμές.
> Και ξαφνικά,ειδικά σε περιοχές με μάχες..........The End.30000 ms latency!!!!!!!Και φυσικά σε 2-3 λεπτά αποσύνδεση.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα έχει γνωστοποιηθεί στην κατασκευάστρια εταιρία η οποία είπε ότι οφείλεται στις γραμμές ADSL του ΟΤΕ.
> ...



Η ευκολή λύση πάντα απο τις εταιρίες ,  δεν φταίμε εμείς φταίνε αυτοί,      

πριν πει κανένας κάτι να θυμίσω το i-call  που η εταιρία το εψαξε και δουλέυει πλέον

ΥΓ  χωρίς να λέω οτι δεν φταίει ο Οτε,  αλλά αφού υπάρχουν λύσεις  γιατί δεν τις κάνουν πράξη και οι άλλοι

----------


## NoDsl

Του *Dkounal* μετράει *καλύτερα* απο all seeing eye. Αλλά για να δεις τι κάνει το connection σου δεν φτάνει μόνο πινγκ ή μόνο ftp download. Βάλε ένα ftp Μαζί με 2 torrents και κάντε και ping παράλληλα.

*anon*: σχετικά με τα 48 bytes.Βασικά άσχετα πόσο οφέλημο έχεις εσύ, τελικά μέσω του atm θα φύγουν συνολικά όσα πακέτα αφήνει το atm protocοl με ελάχιστο μεγεθος για το εκάστοτε BW.
Και μάλιστα επειδή περνάνε πακέτα  Ip έψαχνα να βρώ πόσο έιναι το ελάχιστο μέγεθος και έιναι 20byte το μινιμουμ ip πακέτο. Αυτό που με βάζει σε σκέψεις έιναι πως μιας και χρησιμοπιιούμε πολλά μικρά πακέτα τρώνε πολλά πακέτα τα ACK οπότε εκεί "χάνονται πακέτα."

Τεσπα επεδή μπερδέυομαι 3-4μέρες τώρα να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς παίζει με τα πακέτα δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη. Προσομέιωση δεν παiζει οπότε ζαλίζομαι τσάμπα. Το αφήνω να δούμε τι θα δούμε  :Razz:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Η ευκολή λύση πάντα απο τις εταιρίες ,  δεν φταίμε εμείς φταίνε αυτοί,      
> 
> πριν πει κανένας κάτι να θυμίσω το i-call  που η εταιρία το εψαξε και δουλέυει πλέον
> 
> ΥΓ  χωρίς να λέω οτι δεν φταίει ο Οτε,  αλλά αφού υπάρχουν λύσεις  γιατί δεν τις κάνουν πράξη και οι άλλοι


 :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up: 
Έτσι μπράβο! Θα κάνουν όλες οι εταιρείες του κόσμου για κάθε παιχνίδι τους μία έκδοση για όλο τον κόσμο και μία για ΟΤΕ!

Normal version
OTE version

Και η υπεράσπιση του ΟΤΕ έχει τα όριά της.

----------


## sdikr

> Έτσι μπράβο! Θα κάνουν όλες οι εταιρείες του κόσμου για κάθε παιχνίδι τους μία έκδοση για όλο τον κόσμο και μία για ΟΤΕ!
> 
> Normal version
> OTE version
> 
> Και η υπεράσπιση του ΟΤΕ έχει τα όριά της.


Build for size version, 
build for speed version


Εχεις ρωτήσει γίατι πλεον τα παιχνίδια πιάνουν δυο dvd;

ενώ θα μπορούσαν με πολύ πολύ λιγότερο να δουλέυουν το ίδιο;

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Build for size version, 
> build for speed version
> 
> 
> Εχεις ρωτήσει γίατι πλεον τα παιχνίδια πιάνουν δυο dvd;
> 
> ενώ θα μπορούσαν με πολύ πολύ λιγότερο να δουλέυουν το ίδιο;


Δηλαδή προτείνεις να μειώνουν τα παιχνίδια τις απαιτήσεις τους ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις και τα συμφέροντά του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Hwoarang

Αυτό καταλαβες εσύ? :No no:

----------


## Xguru

> Η ευκολή λύση πάντα απο τις εταιρίες ,  δεν φταίμε εμείς φταίνε αυτοί,      
> 
> πριν πει κανένας κάτι να θυμίσω το i-call  που η εταιρία το εψαξε και δουλέυει πλέον
> 
> ΥΓ  χωρίς να λέω οτι δεν φταίει ο Οτε,  αλλά αφού υπάρχουν λύσεις  γιατί δεν τις κάνουν πράξη και οι άλλοι


Γιατί οι ISPs δεν έχουν απαραίτητα τμήμα έρευνας ή προγραμματιστών για να κάνουν "ταρζανιές" προκειμένου να εντοπίζουν αλλά και να επιλύουν τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται εξαιτίας του ΟΤΕ (περίπτωση i-call). Μεταπωλούν συνήθως κάποια έτοιμη τεχνολογία που απλά υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες δουλεύει.  Είναι περισσότερο δίκαιο να απαιτούμε από αυτούς να μη μας τάζουν ότι μπορούν να παρέχουν αυτές τις υπηρεσίες παρά να απαιτούμε να ψάξουν να βρουν λύσεις σε προβλήματα για τα οποία ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Hwoarang

Θα μπορούσαν να μετονομάσουν τις 512-->384 και τις 384-->256 και έτσι όλη θα ήμασταν ευχαριστημένοι. Θα μας έλεγαν ότι σου δίνω μια 512 για 384. Είμαστε σύμφωνοι? Τουλάχιστον αυτό θα ήταν πιο σωστό

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Γιατί οι ISPs δεν έχουν απαραίτητα τμήμα έρευνας ή προγραμματιστών για να κάνουν "ταρζανιές" προκειμένου να εντοπίζουν αλλά και να επιλύουν τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται εξαιτίας του ΟΤΕ (περίπτωση i-call). Μεταπωλούν συνήθως κάποια έτοιμη τεχνολογία που απλά υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες δουλεύει.


Συγνώμη; Δηλαδή ο ISP πρέπει να παρέμβει στο D&D Online;
Αν κάποιος ISP πουλάει κάποιο πρόγραμμα τότε μπορείς να το πεις αυτό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς κάποιος ISP μπορεί να παρέμβει στα εκατομμύρια εκατομμυρίων εφαρμογών που συνδέονται στο internet.

----------


## Hwoarang

Μπορεί να παρέμβει στα πακέτα που περνάνε μέσα απο τους Σέρβερ του

----------


## Xguru

@pinkinstweell  Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε, δεν είναι δουλειά του να παρεμβαίνει σε αυτά και δεν είναι και δίκαιο να το απαιτούμε από αυτόν. 
Στην περίπτωση του vo-ip όμως όταν πας και το πουλάς σαν ξεχωριστή υπηρεσία πάνω από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ έχουν την υποχρέωση πρώτα να checkaρουν αν πράγματι παίζει και ύστερα να το διαφημίζουν και να το πουλάνε.




> Μπορεί να παρέμβει στα πακέτα που περνάνε μέσα απο τους Σέρβερ του


Δε λύνεται έτσι το πρόβλημα του voip, αν το τελευταίο χρησιμοποιεί μικρά πακέτα αυτά τα κολλάνε σε προβληματικό setting BRAS/dslam του οτε, καλά δεν τα λέω? Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα games. Ας δώσουν αυτοι ότι προτεραιότητα θέλουν στο κομμάτι του οτε θεωρητικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα και θα παραμένει.

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Μπορεί να παρέμβει στα πακέτα που περνάνε μέσα απο τους Σέρβερ του


Να κάνει τι; Αφού τα πακέτα περνούν πρώτα από τον πΟΤΕ και τα κόβει στα 20-30 pps πολλές φορές. Αυτά φτάνουν στον κάθε ISP. Τι να κάνει σε αυτά; Δεν μπορεί να μαντέψει τι έκοψε ο ΟΤΕ και να το συμπληρώσει, δυστυχώς.

Αυτό για το οποίο ευθύνονται οι ISP είναι που δεν έχουν σύρει τον ΟΤΕ στα δικαστήρια για την πολιτική του αυτή. Εγώ εικάζω ότι δεν το κάνουν επειδή ο ΟΤΕ κάλλιστα μπορεί μετά να δυσχεράνει τη συνεργασία μαζί τους και έτσι να χάσουν πολλά έσοδα αφού έχουν καβούρια και δεν κάνουν δικά τους δίκτυα.

Βέβαια και ΟΤΕ και ISP είναι κατάπτυστοι για την ψευδή και εν γνώσει τους παραπλανητική διαφήμιση που κάνουν στο κάκιστο adsl. Απλά ο ΟΤΕ τρώει μία παραπάνω επειδή έχει την πολιτική αυτή.

----------


## pinkisntwell

> @pinkinstweell  Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε, δεν είναι δουλειά του να παρεμβαίνει σε αυτά και δεν είναι και δίκαιο να το απαιτούμε από αυτόν. 
> Στην περίπτωση του vo-ip όμως όταν πας και το πουλάς σαν ξεχωριστή υπηρεσία πάνω από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ έχουν την υποχρέωση πρώτα να checkaρουν αν πράγματι παίζει και ύστερα να το διαφημίζουν και να το πουλάνε.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για την περίπτωση αυτή. Μόνο στην Ελλάδα πουλάνε VoIP και έχουν την ανευθυνότητα να το διορθώνουν μήνες μετά την παρουσίαση κάποιου προβλήματος.

----------


## Hwoarang

> Να κάνει τι; Αφού τα πακέτα περνούν πρώτα από τον πΟΤΕ και τα κόβει στα 20-30 pps πολλές φορές. Αυτά φτάνουν στον κάθε ISP. Τι να κάνει σε αυτά; Δεν μπορεί να μαντέψει τι έκοψε ο ΟΤΕ και να το συμπληρώσει, δυστυχώς.
> 
> Το μόνο για το οποίο ευθύνονται οι ISP είναι που δεν έχουν σύρει τον ΟΤΕ στα δικαστήρια για την πολιτική του αυτή. Εγώ εικάζω ότι δεν το κάνουν επειδή ο ΟΤΕ κάλλιστα μπορεί μετά να δυσχεράνει τη συνεργασία μαζί τους και έτσι να χάσουν πολλά έσοδα αφού έχουν καβούρια και δεν κάνουν δικά τους δίκτυα.
> 
> Βέβαια και ΟΤΕ και ISP είναι κατάπτυστοι για την ψευδή και εν γνώσει τους παραπλανητική διαφήμιση που κάνουν στο κάκιστο adsl. Απλά ο ΟΤΕ τρώει μία παραπάνω επειδή έχει την πολιτική αυτή.


Είδα σήμερα μια διαφήμηση σε ένα ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΑΛΟ πολυκατάστημα για PC ( ονόματα δεν λέμε ) το οποίο έλεγε

Γιατι ειναι καλή η DSL

- VOIP
- Παιχνίδια μέσω Ιντερνετ
- Video - συνομιλια

Μου ήρθε να πάω μέσα να τους πω "αποδείξτε μου ότι τα προσφέρει όλα αυτα"

Εν τω μεταξύ είχαν ανοιχτο το MSN Messenger σε ένα μεγάλο PC και είχαν σύνδεση με ένα άλλο κατάστημα με κάμερες κτλ

Και πάνω πάνω έλεγε το MSN "η ταχύτητα σας δείχνει να είναι μικρή ... κτλ κτλ " :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Μα είναι για γέλια

Αφού δεν το κατέχουν τι το πουλάνε!!!!

Είναι σπάσιμο. Φταίνε και αυτοι που δεν λένε την αλήθεια και μετά μπαίνουμε εδω μέσα και αρχίζουμε να χώνουμε και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Είδα σήμερα μια διαφήμηση σε ένα ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΑΛΟ πολυκατάστημα για PC ( ονόματα δεν λέμε ) το οποίο έλεγε
> 
> Γιατι ειναι καλή η DSL
> 
> - VOIP
> - Παιχνίδια μέσω Ιντερνετ
> - Video - συνομιλια


Ξέρω τη διαφήμιση. Μιλάς για το Πλαίσιο. Το Πλαίσιο αρχίζει στο ψέμα και τελειώνει στην ασχετίλα. Αυτή τη διαφήμιση την είχα δει πριν 1-2 μήνες και τους είχα επισημάνει ότι είναι ψευδής. Στα @@ τους.

Ευτυχώς που εκεί δεν υπάρχει μονοπώλιο και έχουν φάει καλή μούντζα από μένα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## anon

> *anon*: σχετικά με τα 48 bytes.Βασικά άσχετα πόσο οφέλημο έχεις εσύ, τελικά μέσω του atm θα φύγουν συνολικά όσα πακέτα αφήνει το atm protocοl με ελάχιστο μεγεθος για το εκάστοτε BW.


Καλύτερα μελέτησε πρώτα πριν βγάλεις συμπεράσματα. Πρώτα απο όλα τα pps που βλέπεις εσύ, (με όποιο τρόπο τα βλέπεις) είναι σε IP πακέτα. Δεν είναι σε ΑΤΜ πακέτα. Ολος ο συλογισμός σου είναι λάθος. (σχεδόν).

Το pdf για το οποίο έχεις βάλει την σχετική παραπομπή, το διάβασες; Εαν ναί μπορείς να βγάλεις κάποια συμπεράσματα, υπόψη όμως ότι πρόκειται μόνο για tcp και το udp (πχ voip κλπ) συμπεριφέρεται διαφορετικα. Και φυσικά μιλάμε για άλλες ταχύτητες.

----------


## drtequila

> Δεν ξέρω πόσοι από εσάς το γνωρίζετε αλλά εδώ και λίγο καιρό κυκλοφόρησε ένα καινούριο
> on-line παιχνίδι το Dungeons & Dragons Online.Το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται σε αυτό το
> παιχνίδι είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες χρήστες δεν μπορούν να το παίξουν εξ' αιτίας των 
> τρομερών lag spikes που έχουν και τα οποία οδηγούν σε αποσυνδέσεις.
> 
> Για να εξηγούμαι καλύτερα:ξεκινάς με 130 ms latency το οποίο φτάνει μέχρι και 300 ms κάποιες στιγμές.
> Και ξαφνικά,ειδικά σε περιοχές με μάχες..........The End.30000 ms latency!!!!!!!Και φυσικά σε 2-3 λεπτά αποσύνδεση.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα έχει γνωστοποιηθεί στην κατασκευάστρια εταιρία η οποία είπε ότι οφείλεται στις γραμμές ADSL του ΟΤΕ.
> ...


Ειπαν απο tourbine οτι οφειλεται στις γραμμες του ΟΤΕ ? Εχεις καποιο link ? Παρακολουθω μονο το ευρωπαικο φορουμ και δεν ξερω τι γινεται με tourbine .Παντως η Codemasters (υπευθυνη στην ευρωπη για το DDO ) ειπαν μονο οτι βρισκονται σε επαφη με ΟΤΕ,οπως ειπες και εσυ .

http://community.codemasters.com/for...8&page=7&pp=10

Πολυ περιμενω την απαντηση του ΟΤΕ παντως  :Very Happy:  .Φανταστειτε κανενα " Το adsl fast internet που προσφερουμε δεν υποστηριζει online games,voip και παρομοιες εφαρμογες"  :Thumbs up:

----------


## pinkisntwell

Εδώ και 2 ώρες μετράω πακέτα με το All-Seeing Eye και είμαι στα 90-100. Δεδομένου ότι συνήθως ήμουν στα 20-30, μάλλον έκανε πενταπλασιασμό του bandwidth ο ΟΤΕ, ή τα 4/5 του adsl πληθυσμού καταβροχθίστηκαν από δολοφονικά μυρμήγκια.

Υ.Γ.: Για το μήνυμα που σβήστηκε, μην τα σβήνετε έτσι στην ψύχρα ρε παιδιά, να αφήνετε ποστ να το βλέπουν όλοι ότι σβήστηκε μήνυμα και την αιτιολογία.

----------


## gatoulas

Ναι, από τα φαλακρά μυρμύγκια της Tellas  :Razz:

----------


## nmavro73

Η απάντηση του κ. Τσορακλίδη που διάβασε επίσης την απάντηση στον dkounal όπως δημοσιεύτηκε εδώ...Θετική τη βλέπω εγώ...


It is unclear whether the documents you forwarded to me refer to the specific letter the Commission sent to EETT about your complaint. I have not yet received any feedback from EETT but I will keep inform of any development on this matter.

As you know we asked EETT to investigate the matter and to contact you directly. If you receive a negative reply from EETT adressed to you personnally, we will therefore be absolutely certain about EETT intention. As it is not the case yet, we will wait until EETT comes back to us.

Thank you for your understanding,

Lazaros Tsoraklidis
European Commission - DG Competition
Unit C1 - Telecommunications, Post and Information Society
J70 - 2/110
B - 1049 Brussels
tel. 32-2-29.64.624
fax 32-2-29.69.819

----------


## xpan

Μένω στο Ιλιον και έχω Forthnet ADSL (in a box plus). Προσπαθώ εδώ και 2 μήνες να κάνω μια σωστή συνδεση με τον αδερφό μου που μένει κέντρο και έχει DSL μέσω OTEnet. Μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις, χαλια ποιότητα... τα ξέρετε...

Σήμερα δοκίμασα να κάνω το εξής: Το VoipBuster δίνει ένα λεπτό ομιλίας δωρεάν, οπότε λέω στον αδερφό μου να καλέσει στο σταθερό για να δούμε τελικά ποιος έχει τη χάλια γραμμή. Αν η ποιότητα είναι καλή τότε μάλλον θα φταέι η γραμμή μου.

Με καλέι στο σταθερό και πραγματικά δε κατάλαβα οτι καλούσε απο το VoipBuster. Τέλεια ποιότητα! 

Τον καλώ εγώ στο σταθερό απο το VoiPBuster δεν άκουγε τίποτα. Μόνο περίεργους θορύβους και μερκά τμήματα λέξεων...

Άρα να υποθέσω τελικά πως φταέι η δική μου σύνδεση; (τι λέτε :Wink: 

Αν τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα λέω τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω για να ανεβάσω την ποιότητα απο πλευράς μου; 

Έχουμε ανοίξει όλα τα απαιτούμενα UDP ports (και για VoipBuster άλλα και για Skype) και σήμερα επικοινωνησα και με Forthnet.

Καμια άλλη ιδέα;

EDIT: Και οι δύο έχουμε 384άρες γραμμές

----------


## skyman

Δες στο topic http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25276 και θα καταλάβεις ότι μάλλον δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα για αυτό.

----------


## xpan

το έχω δει... έλεγα μήπως έχει αλλάξει κάτι... ή αν ξέρετε αν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι μέσα στον 21ο αιώνα...

 :Smile:

----------


## ggeorgak

Μια ερώτηση: Η αύξηση του MTU του ρούτερ θα μπορούσε να "απαλύνει" τον περιορισμό πακέτων του ΟΤΕ δεδομένου ότι με μεγαλύτερο MTU τα πακέτα θα είναι λιγότερα; Έχω χοντρό πρόβλημα να συνδεθώ σε servers του counterstrike:source αφού μου ρίχνει το dsl connection με μήνυμα λάθους  στο ρούτερ (speedtouch 530i) "Disconnected because of idle timeout".

----------


## globalnoise

> Μια ερώτηση: Η αύξηση του MTU του ρούτερ θα μπορούσε να "απαλύνει" τον περιορισμό πακέτων του ΟΤΕ δεδομένου ότι με μεγαλύτερο MTU τα πακέτα θα είναι λιγότερα; Έχω χοντρό πρόβλημα να συνδεθώ σε servers του counterstrike:source αφού μου ρίχνει το dsl connection με μήνυμα λάθους  στο ρούτερ (speedtouch 530i) "Disconnected because of idle timeout".


Όχι, η άυξηση της τιμής του MTU δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## chilli21

Το μέγεθος των πακέτων στο aDSL δεν ξεπερνάει το 1500 οπότε και να το ρυθμίσεις παραπάνω δεν θα κερδίσεις τίποτα

----------


## ggeorgak

Μήπως ρυθμίζοντας κατάλληλα το ipqos να κρατιούνται τα πακέτα στο queue; ή τέλος πάντων υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση ή πρέπει να πάω με ένα ak47 στα γραφείο του ΟΤΕ να τους θερίσω...αφού δεν μπορώ να παίξω online counterstrike θα παίξω live...

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

> Μένω στο Ιλιον και έχω Forthnet ADSL (in a box plus). Προσπαθώ εδώ και 2 μήνες να κάνω μια σωστή συνδεση με τον αδερφό μου που μένει κέντρο και έχει DSL μέσω OTEnet. Μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις, χαλια ποιότητα... τα ξέρετε...
> 
> Σήμερα δοκίμασα να κάνω το εξής: Το VoipBuster δίνει ένα λεπτό ομιλίας δωρεάν, οπότε λέω στον αδερφό μου να καλέσει στο σταθερό για να δούμε τελικά ποιος έχει τη χάλια γραμμή. Αν η ποιότητα είναι καλή τότε μάλλον θα φταέι η γραμμή μου.
> 
> Με καλέι στο σταθερό και πραγματικά δε κατάλαβα οτι καλούσε απο το VoipBuster. Τέλεια ποιότητα! 
> 
> Τον καλώ εγώ στο σταθερό απο το VoiPBuster δεν άκουγε τίποτα. Μόνο περίεργους θορύβους και μερκά τμήματα λέξεων...
> 
> Άρα να υποθέσω τελικά πως φταέι η δική μου σύνδεση; (τι λέτε
> ...


Βαλτε και οι 2 i-call Θα εχεται αψογη επικοινωνια μεταξυ σας .Και Δωρεαν.

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Μήπως ρυθμίζοντας κατάλληλα το ipqos να κρατιούνται τα πακέτα στο queue; ή τέλος πάντων υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση ή πρέπει να πάω με ένα ak47 στα γραφείο του ΟΤΕ να τους θερίσω...αφού δεν μπορώ να παίξω online counterstrike θα παίξω live...


To ipqos θα βοηθούσε μόνο στην περίπτωση που μοιραζόσουν τη σύνδεσή σου σε με άλλους. Αν η μόνη δραστηριότητα στη γραμμή είναι το counterstrike τότε δε θα βοηθούσε σε κάτι.

Αν το κάνεις αυτό με το ΑΚ47 φάε μόνο τον υπεύθυνο γι' αυτή την κατάντια.

----------


## bomberb17

Πήγα στο www.testyourvoip.com και πήρα τα εξής αποτελέσματα:

 MOS Analysis From You TO the Target Location  :
Media Quality
MOS 	
  	3.0 / 5.0
(Best with G.711 is 4.4)


Degradation Sources
  Codec 	0.57 	29.0%
  Latency 	0.12 	6.1%
  Packet Discards 	1.21 	61.3%
  Packet Loss 	0.07 	3.5%
Codec 	G.711 (PCM at 64kbps,
 20ms RTP payload,
 80kbps IP BW)
Round-Trip
Latency 	308 ms
Packet Discards 	4.7%
Packet Loss 	0.3%
Loss Periods 	
Min:	20 ms
Avg:	40 ms
Max:	120 ms
Burst Loss
Jitter 	
Min:	0 ms
Avg:	8 ms
Max:	60 ms
Signaling Quality
Post-Dial Delay 	235 ms
Call Setup Time 	250 ms
Media Delay 	485 ms

 MOS Analysis FROM the Target Location To You  :
Media Quality
MOS 	
  	3.5 / 5.0
(Best with G.711 is 4.4)


Degradation Sources
  Codec 	0.58 	37.6%
  Latency 	0.11 	7.1%
  Packet Discards 	0.81 	52.7%
  Packet Loss 	0.04 	2.4%
Codec 	G.711 (PCM at 64kbps,
 20ms RTP payload,
 80kbps IP BW)
Round-Trip
Latency 	308 ms
Packet Discards 	2.9%
Packet Loss 	0.1%
Loss Periods 	
Min:	20 ms
Avg:	40 ms
Max:	100 ms
Burst Loss
Jitter 	
Min:	4 ms
Avg:	8 ms
Max:	43 ms
Signaling Quality
Post-Pickup Delay 	238 ms
Call Setup Time 	245 ms
Media Delay 	270 ms

Από ότι φαίνεται το μεγαλύτερό μου πρόβλημα είναι τα packet discards... Τι είναι αυτά;

----------


## Hwoarang

Πεταμένα πακέτα... :Very Happy:

----------


## trkostas

αγαπητοι φίλοι ...
¨Εχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με PP/sec..
το τηλέφωνο μου ξεκινά απο 2102833....(κεντρο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ)

¨εστειλα επιστολή στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου. Μου απαντησαν την επομένη οτι 
Α.ναι είναι Βλάβη,
Β. Οφείλεται σε Ωμική αντίσταση Γραμμής 
Γ. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΥΣΤΙΧΩΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ!!!

Θέλω να σας ρωτησω τα εξεης.

1. υπαρχει τελικα καποιος στο forum που του έχουν αποκαταστησει το πρόβλημα?

*2. Εαν Υπάρχουν καιάλλοι απο περιοχη Ν. ηρακλείου, Ιωνίας, ΛΥκοβρυσης που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα ήθελα να επικοινωνήσουμε για να κάνουμε μαζική καταγγελία στον Οτε Ν. Ιωνιας*

3. Τα ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ τώρα,  Εχω πληροφορίες απο συνεργάτες μου οτι ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινά υπηρεσίες Voip... και μάλλον απο αρχές Απριλίου Θα τισ βγάλει.....οπότε φαντάζομαι αναγκαστικά θα πρεπει να αυξήσοι του ρυθμούς μετάδοσης πακέτων....
επίσης μαζί μετην παραπάνω πληροφορία έμαθα οτι θα υπάρξει και τιμολογιακή πολιτική για χρήση προγραμάτων VOIP (δηλαδή περισσότερα πακέτα = extra € )

----------


## pinkisntwell

> ¨εστειλα επιστολή στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου. Μου απαντησαν την επομένη οτι 
> Α.ναι είναι Βλάβη,
> Β. Οφείλεται σε Ωμική αντίσταση Γραμμής


90% λένε ψέματα και απλά είναι μια τυποποιημένη απάντηση που δίνουν σε όσους έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## Hwoarang

Ωμική αντίσταση της γραμμής??? Τι @@ ειναι αυτές? Λές και έχει ΜΩ αντίσταση η γραμμή. Κάτι επαγωγικές μαλ*** έχει και αυτές αντιμετωπίζονται που και που με ένα dc σήμα. Τα Ωhm που έχει είναι ελάχιστα

Μουφιές

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Ωμική αντίσταση της γραμμής??? Τι @@ ειναι αυτές? Λές και έχει ΜΩ αντίσταση η γραμμή. Κάτι επαγωγικές μαλ*** έχει και αυτές αντιμετωπίζονται που και που με ένα dc σήμα. Τα Ωhm που έχει είναι ελάχιστα
> 
> Μουφιές


 :One thumb up: 
Πράγματι. Φίλε σε δουλεύουν, χτύπα τους λίγο το χέρι στο τραπέζι να πάρουν μπρος.

----------


## FiReMaX7

> Πράγματι. Φίλε σε δουλεύουν, χτύπα τους λίγο το χέρι στο τραπέζι να πάρουν μπρος.


ρε συ σταματα να σπρωχνεις τον κοσμο προς το AK47 και το Rocket Launcher!!  :Razz:   :Razz:  

αφου οτι και να κανουμε.. η κατασταση ιδια παραμενει  :Thumb down:

----------


## XavierGr

> αγαπητοι φίλοι ...
> ¨Εχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με PP/sec..
> το τηλέφωνο μου ξεκινά απο 2102833....(κεντρο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ)
> 
> ¨εστειλα επιστολή στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου. Μου απαντησαν την επομένη οτι 
> Α.ναι είναι Βλάβη,
> Β. Οφείλεται σε Ωμική αντίσταση Γραμμής 
> Γ. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΥΣΤΙΧΩΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ!!!


Φίλε αυτό που σου είπαν είναι εντελώς άκυρο.
Έχω aDSL εδώ και 1.5 χρόνο, και μένω Ηράκλειο στο DSLAM θερίσσου.
Μέχρι και το τέλος του καλοκαιριού η γραμμή μου πετούσε. Χαλαρά 40αρια και surfing με p2p.
Μετά το καλοκαίρι όλα στράβωσαν. Δεν περνάω ποτέ τα 25πακέτα και τα 20κΒ/δ.

Συμπέρασμα; Οι δικαιολογίες για ωμική αντίσταση είναι @@δίες.

----------


## Terrorist

> αγαπητοι φίλοι ...
> ¨Εχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με PP/sec..
> το τηλέφωνο μου ξεκινά απο 2102833....(κεντρο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ)
> 
> ¨εστειλα επιστολή στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου. Μου απαντησαν την επομένη οτι 
> Α.ναι είναι Βλάβη,
> Β. Οφείλεται σε Ωμική αντίσταση Γραμμής 
> Γ. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΥΣΤΙΧΩΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ!!!
> 
> ...


Άφου παραδέχονται ότι είναι βλάβη, δεν σε νοιάζει τι και πως, ζήτα να σου επιστραφούν τα πάγια, τα δικαιούσε.

----------


## pinkisntwell

> ρε συ σταματα να σπρωχνεις τον κοσμο προς το AK47 και το Rocket Launcher!!   
> 
> αφου οτι και να κανουμε.. η κατασταση ιδια παραμενει


Δεν είπα για ΑΚ47 ούτε για nailgun. Εϊπα να διαμαρτυρηθεί για τα ψέματα που του λένε στον ΟΤΕ. Είναι αίσχος να δηλώνει ένα πρόβλημα ένας πελάτης και να του λένε ψέματα.

----------


## bomberb17

> Πεταμένα πακέτα...


Τι είναι αυτά; Είναι το ίδιο με το packet loss; Οφείλονται στον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## Hwoarang

ναι :Thumb down:

----------


## trkostas

παντως το οτι βρικομαι μακριά απο το κέντρο είναι μπούρδες..
Χθές γύρισα αργά (6.30) και είπα να κάνω μια δοκιμη ...
Όλα δουλευαν τέλεια... το voipbuster πέταγε και μπορούσα να λάβω πάνω απο 80 PPS
Το πρωι τα προβλήματα επανήλθαν.
Τι να πώ ... θα ζητήσω ναμε μεταφέρουν σε αλλο κέντρο..

Γνωρίζει κανείς εαν το DSLAM Αμαρουσίου έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με Αυτο της Ν. ιωνίας?

----------


## dimos78

OTE has also been criticized for artificially limiting the number of packets passing per second through a given ADSL connection, with the purpose of rendering Voip services over its broadband network unusable and unreliable.

αυτο απο τη wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSL_aro...e_world#Greece

----------


## hostolis

> OTE has also been criticized for artificially limiting the number of packets passing per second through a given ADSL connection, with the purpose of rendering Voip services over its broadband network unusable and unreliable.
> 
> αυτο απο τη wikipedia:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSL_aro...e_world#Greece


Και εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OTE  :Smile:

----------


## Xguru

Στο link που παρέθεσε ο hostolis μιλάει για απόδειξη, δε μας δίνουν τις αποδείξεις να πάμε σε ενώσεις καταναλωτών να τον ξεκατινιάσουμε αφού είναι έτσι? Ποιός το απέδειξε και που είναι οι αποδείξεις? ότι να ναι είναι

"It has also been *proven* that OTE sabotages Voice over IP services passing through its ADSL infrastructure by severely limiting the number of packets-per-second on lower-end 384k and 512k ADSL lines."

----------


## yiapap

Το σαμποτάζ προϋποθέτει συνειδητή πράξη (πολιτική) από τον ΟΤΕ. Το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι φήμες και ενδείξεις.
Για το ότι κάποιες γραμμές έχουν περιορισμό πακέτων, υπάρχουν αποδείξεις.
Άρα τα παραπάνω σχόλια στη wikipedia είναι άστοχα και (κατά τη γνώμη μου) αποπροσανατολίζουν.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Ας ορίσει κάποιος τι θα εθεωρείτο απόδειξη γι' αυτο που λέει στο wikipedia.

----------


## Xguru

> Ας ορίσει κάποιος τι θα εθεωρείτο απόδειξη γι' αυτο που λέει στο wikipedia.


Οτιδήποτε αποδεικνύει ότι υπάρχει sabotage. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αποδείξεις κάτι τέτοιο (ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί κάλλιστα να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν σαμποτάρει αλλά οφείλεται σε τεχνικό λάθος), αλλά εφόσον δεν έχεις αποδείξεις δεν έχεις και το δικαίωμα να γράφεις ότι έχει αποδειχτεί κάτι τέτοιο. Αν υπήρχαν χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις που τεκμηριώνουν επαρκώς ότι υπάρχει σαμποτάζ από μέρους του ΟΤΕ να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τον είχαμε κολλήσει στον τοίχο.
Το ότι υπάρχει το πρόβλημα των πακέτων και το παραδέχεται και ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι απόδειξη ότι το σαμποτάρει. Ενδείξεις είναι ότι ίσως κάτι τέτοιο να οφείλεται και σε σαμποτάζ. Οπότε όταν γράφουν πράγματα επίσημα στο internet καλό είναι να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί (εκτός κι αν γνωρίζουν πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζουμε).

----------


## yiapap

> Ας ορίσει κάποιος τι θα εθεωρείτο απόδειξη γι' αυτο που λέει στο wikipedia.


Εσωτερικό έγγραφο του ΟΤΕ που να ορίζει αυτή την επίσημη πολιτική
ή
Ενυπόγραφη μαρτυρία στελέχους/τεχνικού του ΟΤΕ ότι κάτι τέτοιο αποτελεί "ανεπίσημη" πολιτική.

Αυτά.

----------


## dimos78

παντως πολυ ενημερωμενοι αυτοι εκει στη wikipedia.Κατι μου λει οτι καποιος απο εδω μεσα τους τα σφυριξε ολα αυτα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NeK

> Εσωτερικό έγγραφο του ΟΤΕ που να ορίζει αυτή την επίσημη πολιτική
> ή
> Ενυπόγραφη μαρτυρία στελέχους/τεχνικού του ΟΤΕ ότι κάτι τέτοιο αποτελεί "ανεπίσημη" πολιτική.
> 
> Αυτά.


Τι λες μωρέ Yiapap και εσύ τώρα μην τρελαθούμε εντελώς!! Άκους εκεί ότι για να θεωρηθεί κάτι αληθές (αποδειχθεί για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν το νόημα) πρέπει να προσκομιθεί ενυπόγραφο έγγραφο από τον αίτιο;

Άρα ένας εγκληματίας δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα αν δεν σου το υπογράψει με κεφαλαία και bold γράμματα;

Άλλος τρόπος να αποδειχθεί δεν υπάρχει;...

----------


## yiapap

> Τι λες μωρέ Yiapap και εσύ τώρα μην τρελαθούμε εντελώς!! Άκους εκεί ότι για να θεωρηθεί κάτι αληθές (αποδειχθεί για όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν το νόημα) πρέπει να προσκομιθεί ενυπόγραφο έγγραφο από τον αίτιο;
> 
> Άρα ένας εγκληματίας δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα αν δεν σου το υπογράψει με κεφαλαία και bold γράμματα;
> 
> Άλλος τρόπος να αποδειχθεί δεν υπάρχει;...


To σαμποτάζ;
Δηλαδή η συνειδητή πράξη...
Προφανώς μόνο η ομολογία ή η μαρτυρία.

Ένας εκληματίας δεν έχει κάνει τίποτε αν:
1. Δεν το ομολογήσει
2. Δεν υπάρχει μάρτυρας
3. Δεν υπάρχουν ικανά πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας αποδεικτικά στοιχεία

Εγώ ανάφερα τα 1,2. Αν εσύ έχεις κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα για το 3 (εκτός της διαρροής εσωτερικού εγγράφου), ας την ακούσουμε.

----------


## Hwoarang

Να βάλουμε κάτω εναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ να τα μαρτυρήσει όλα. Μας βρε παιδια όλοι έχουμε πρόβλημα. Αν στείλουμε όλοι τα logs των ρούτερ ή στατιστικα απο τα λίγα πακέτα δεν είναι απόδειξη αυτό?

----------


## pinkisntwell

Ρε παιδιά να το πούμε απλά; Όταν μια ομάδα παίζει σε ένα πρωτάθλημα 26 αγώνες και παίρνει 75 πέναλτι εσείς θέλετε διαρροή εσωτερικού εγγράφου ή έγγραφη δήλωση του διαιτητή ότι το έστησε;

Κάποια πράγματα είναι εξώφθαλμα.

----------


## Hwoarang

Χωρίς αποδείξεις και ας ειναι οφθαλμοφανη δεν μπορεις να αποδώσεις κατηγορία

----------


## NeK

> To σαμποτάζ;
> Δηλαδή η συνειδητή πράξη...
> Προφανώς μόνο η ομολογία ή η μαρτυρία.
> 
> Ένας εκληματίας δεν έχει κάνει τίποτε αν:
> 1. Δεν το ομολογήσει
> 2. Δεν υπάρχει μάρτυρας
> 3. Δεν υπάρχουν ικανά πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας αποδεικτικά στοιχεία
> 
> Εγώ ανάφερα τα 1,2. Αν εσύ έχεις κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα για το 3 (εκτός της διαρροής εσωτερικού εγγράφου), ας την ακούσουμε.


Το 3. *αποδείξεις* είναι οι αποδείξεις, όπως π.χ. αδιαμφισβητητες τεχνολογικές *αποδειξεις* ότι μόνο εσκεμμένα γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.

Αυτό που είπες εσύ στο προηγούμενο Post σου ανήκει στο 1. *ομολογία.*

----------


## yiapap

> Το 3. *αποδείξεις* είναι οι αποδείξεις, όπως π.χ. αδιαμφισβητητες τεχνολογικές *αποδειξεις* ότι μόνο εσκεμμένα γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Αυτό που είπες εσύ στο προηγούμενο Post σου ανήκει στο 1. *ομολογία.*


Το εσωτερικό έγγραφο μπορεί να το... εξάγει κάποιο άτομο. Δε χρειάζεται να βγάλει δελτίο τύπου ο ΟΤΕ  :Wink: 

Μπορείς να μου δείξεις τις αδιαμφισβήτητες τεχνολογικές αποδείξεις;
Γιατί κάποιοι χρήστες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα;

Αν ήταν "σαμποτάζ" ή τέλος πάντως επίσημη πολιτική δε θα έπρεπε να έχουν όλοι;

Το παρακάτω γράφημα είναι μόνο με p2p και χθες το βράδυ (60+) με Radmin

<edit>Επίσης... *σταματήστε να με βάζετε να παίζω τον υπερασπιστή του ΟΤΕ*. Τα νεύρα μου...   :Wall:

----------


## NeK

> Το εσωτερικό έγγραφο μπορεί να το... εξάγει κάποιο άτομο. Δε χρειάζεται να βγάλει δελτίο τύπου ο ΟΤΕ 
> 
> Μπορείς να μου δείξεις τις αδιαμφισβήτητες τεχνολογικές αποδείξεις;
> Γιατί κάποιοι χρήστες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα;
> 
> Αν ήταν "σαμποτάζ" ή τέλος πάντως επίσημη πολιτική δε θα έπρεπε να έχουν όλοι;
> 
> Το παρακάτω γράφημα είναι μόνο με p2p και χθες το βράδυ (60+) με Radmin
> 
> <edit>Επίσης... *σταματήστε να με βάζετε να παίζω τον υπερασπιστή του ΟΤΕ*. Τα νεύρα μου...


Δεν υποστηρίζω τίποτα ότι το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ, η άποψή μου είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ *δεν το κανει εσκεμμένα* και θα μπορούσα να επεκταθώ πολύ πάνω σε αυτό.

Αυτό που σου απάντησα και ότι διαφωνώ καθέτος, είναι ότι υποστηρίζεις ότι *υποθετικά μιλώντας πάντα, ΑΝ Ο ΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΣΚΕΜΜΕΝΑ* τότε ο *μόνος τρόπος για να το αποδείξεις είναι αν σου το υπογράψει ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ.

*Αυτό είπες και σε αυτό διαφωνώ, έλεος αν ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει.

----------


## yiapap

O OTE και μπορεί και κάνει ότι θέλει. Δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ακόμη; Οι μόνοι που αντιδρούν είναι κάτι πιτσιρικάδες σε ένα φόρουμ... πως το λένε να δεις...




> Αυτό που σου απάντησα και ότι διαφωνώ καθέτος, είναι ότι υποστηρίζεις ότι υποθετικά μιλώντας πάντα, ΑΝ Ο ΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΣΚΕΜΜΕΝΑ τότε ο μόνος τρόπος για να το αποδείξεις είναι αν σου το υπογράψει ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ.


ΟΚ, κι εγώ σου είπα τους τρεις τρόπους με τους οποίους μπορείς να αποδείξεις ένα "έγκλημα". Αδιαμφισβήτητες τεχνολογικές αποδείξεις, μέχρι στιγμής μετά από τόσους μήνες και τόοοοσα ποστ δεν έχει βρει κανένας. Αντίθετα έχουμε βρει πολλές αποδείξεις ότι πραγματικά συμβαίνει και έχουν προταθεί και προτάσεις για το ΓΙΑΤΙ συμβαίνει.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ενώ συμφωνούμε διαφωνούμε... Έχεις ή φαντάζεσαι κάποιο τεχνικό τρόπο να αποδείξουμε την ύπαρξη "σαμποτάζ"; Γιατί από κει ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση.
Προφανώς όχι, αφού ούτε κι εσύ πιστεύεις ότι γίνεται τέτοιο πράγμα.
Άρα;

----------


## EvilHawk

Καλά βρε δεν ντρέπεστε να διαφωνείτε συμφωνώντας!  
Πάνω που κάποιος χάρηκε, του κόψατε το χαμόγελο στην μέση ....  :Laughing:

----------


## pinkisntwell

Elder master yiapap το ultra 133t screenshot που έβαλες δείχνει 67 pps μέγιστο. Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό μας δείχνει ότι δεν έχεις περιορισμό;

----------


## yiapap

Juvenile apprentice pinkisntwell,
To ultra l33t screenshot που έβαλα είναι από πρόγραμμα που τρέχει 24/ώρες το 24ωρο για να μην κάθομαι να κάνω έξτρα tests... ΞΑΝΑ

Αλλά αφού επιμένεις... πάρε να πικραθείς:

----------


## demis21

αυτο πρεπει να ειναι απο το all seeing eye options   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
(ασχετο)

----------


## xalara

Η εκφραση παρε να πικραθεις δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αλλα τεσπα...
Κανοντας και εγω το ιδιο τεστ απο το  all seeing eye καποιες στιγμες μου δειχνει 149 packets/sec ενω καποιες αλλες εχω δει και 20packets/sec.
Αυτα....

----------


## yiapap

Και τώρα που έμαθα το hrping καλύτερα πάρε να πικραθείς περισσότερο:
hrping *.*.*.* -l0 -s0.1 -t

(60% load σήκωσε το Cisco...λέω να μην κάνω άλλα τεστ προς το παρόν  :Razz: )

----------


## yiapap

> Η εκφραση παρε να πικραθεις δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο αλλα τεσπα...


Ναι αλλά κι εγώ δεν ανέχομαι την ειρωνία. Ειδικά από μέλη που δεν έχουν συμβάλλει καθόλου σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία. Ούτε κολλητοί είμαστε, ούτε πρόκειται να γίνουμε.

Το All Seeing Eye το έβαλα μόνο για να δει ο Pinkisntwell ένα non l33t αποτέλεσμα. Μου φαίνεται όμως ότι κι εσύ από τα 2 γραφήματα αυτό κατάλαβες και αυτό κάθησες να σχολιάσεις   :RTFM:

----------


## FiReMaX7

Αρα κι εγω καλα πρεπει να ειμαι... ??  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αρα κι εγω καλα πρεπει να ειμαι... ??


Εσένα θα σε πούνε οτετζή  όπως είπαν και εμένα  :Razz:

----------


## pinkisntwell

Στην αρχή δεν έδειξες αυτό, έδειξες τα 67 και δεν κατάλαβα τι ήθελες να καταλάβουμε με το shot εκείνο εκτός του ότι είσαι super 1eet OMG!!!!11 λόγω cisco.

Τέλοσπάντων, πέρα από flames και τέτοια. Εδώ έχουμε μια κατάσταση της οποίας τα δεδομένα γνωρίζουμε. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει (όπου το κάνει) εσκεμμένα, γιατί τα άλλα ενδεχόμενα μου φαίνονται λιγότερο πιθανά.

Η δικαιολογία της συμφόρησης δε νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει. Κι εγώ είχα για πολύ καιρό 20-30 και ξαφνικά μια μέρα βρέθηκα στα 90. Άλλωστε και σε δίκτυα του εξωτερικού το πρόβλημα με τα λίγα πακέτα σχεδόν ποτέ δε συναντάται, κι εδώ η δικαιολογία ότι έξω έχουν light users δε στέκει, καθώς δεν έχουμε στοιχεία γι' αυτό. Και δε νομίζω η Πολωνία ή η Ρουμανία να έχουν πιο πολλούς light users από εμάς.

Και εξ άλλου αναγνωρίζουμε ότι και πρόβλημα συμφόρησης να ήταν, τότε θα μπορούσε να γίνεται ρύθμιση όχι με τα πακέτα, αλλά με το bps, όπως γίνεται παντού στον κόσμο.

Εγώ αυτά τα δύο ενδεχόμενα ζυγίζω και καταλήγω ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι ο ΟΤΕ να το κάνει εσκεμμένα.

----------


## sdikr

> Στην αρχή δεν έδειξες αυτό, έδειξες τα 67 και δεν κατάλαβα τι ήθελες να καταλάβουμε με το shot εκείνο εκτός του ότι είσαι super 1eet OMG!!!!11 λόγω cisco.
> 
> Τέλοσπάντων, πέρα από flames και τέτοια. Εδώ έχουμε μια κατάσταση της οποίας τα δεδομένα γνωρίζουμε. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ το κάνει (όπου το κάνει) εσκεμμένα, γιατί τα άλλα ενδεχόμενα μου φαίνονται λιγότερο πιθανά.
> 
> Η δικαιολογία της συμφόρησης δε νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει. Κι εγώ είχα για πολύ καιρό 20-30 και ξαφνικά μια μέρα βρέθηκα στα 90. Άλλωστε και σε δίκτυα του εξωτερικού το πρόβλημα με τα λίγα πακέτα σχεδόν ποτέ δε συναντάται, κι εδώ η δικαιολογία ότι έξω έχουν light users δε στέκει, καθώς δεν έχουμε στοιχεία γι' αυτό. Και δε νομίζω η Πολωνία ή η Ρουμανία να έχουν πιο πολλούς light users από εμάς.
> 
> Και εξ άλλου αναγνωρίζουμε ότι και πρόβλημα συμφόρησης να ήταν, τότε θα μπορούσε να γίνεται ρύθμιση όχι με τα πακέτα, αλλά με το bps, όπως γίνεται παντού στον κόσμο.
> 
> Εγώ αυτά τα δύο ενδεχόμενα ζυγίζω και καταλήγω ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι ο ΟΤΕ να το κάνει εσκεμμένα.


πρόσφατα έγινε αναφορά σχετικά με την αγγλική bt  που κόβει  τους   heavy  χρήστες

Αναφέρουν ακόμα αρκετοι έλληνες χρήστες οτι δουλέυει σωστά

τώρα για το τι στέκει την δεν στέκει  εεε  έχουμε τρόπο να το αλλάξουμε  :Whistle:

----------


## aesir

ΤΟ πρόβλημα με τα packets υφίσταται κατά τις εργάσιμες ώρες εκτός Σ/Κ, για μένα ξεκινάει κάπου γύρω στις 10am και σταματάει γύρω στις 8pm, εδώ και 2-3 εβδομάδες. Διαφορά; 50pps ή και λιγότερα το πρωι, >190pps το βράδυ...

----------


## Hwoarang

aesir σε τι εφαρμογες μετρας τα πακετα?

----------


## PopManiac

Πάντως θα πρέπει να διαβάσετε μία πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα στιχομυθία μεταξύ Νεκταρίου και sdikr στο θέμα αυτό (σόρρυ αλλά είμαι πολύ κουρασμένος για να βάλω έστω και λινκ!)

Σε ό,τι είπε ο yiapap πάντως, σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ!

Άλλο το τι συζητάμε εδώ για το θέμα και άλλο κανείς να διατυπώσει *δημόσια* σε επίπεδο έγγραφης διαμαρτυρίας - για παράδειγμα - την πεποίθηση πως ο ΟΤΕ ακολουθεί *σκόπιμα* πολιτική πακέτων.

Εσείς που κατεβάζετε (εγώ ποτέεεε!!  :Wink: ) Ρ2Ρ πάρτε κανένα επεισόδιο Law and Order και δέστε τι σημαίνει "αποδεικνύω δημόσια και καταγγέλω με στοιχεία" και τι σημαίνει μεταφέρω κάτι που άκουσα από κάποιον έστω και εμπλεκόμενο (hearsay).

Η Ελληνική version βέβαια περιλαμβάνει και κρυφές κάμερες a la Τριανταφυλόπουλλος οπότε πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν!!!

----------


## aesir

Ναι, δυστυχώς δεν αποδεικνύεται εύκολα, ωστόσο υπάρχει σταθερό μοτίβο, που σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι τυχαίο γεγονός. Από την στιγμή που υπάρχει μοτίβο, το οποίο είναι και μετρήσιμο ΙΣΩΣ κάτι να γίνει αν αρκετοί χρήστες "καταθέσουν" μαζί με την καταγγελία και μετρήσεις.. αν μη τι άλλο τουλάχιστον να ακουστεί και να συνεχίσει να γίνεται φασαρία... σαφώς και εγώ συμφωνώ οτι είναι ιστορία για αγρίους να αποδείξεις "πρόθεση" από το μεγαθήριο που λέγεται ΟΤΕ...

----------


## yiapap

> Ναι, δυστυχώς δεν αποδεικνύεται εύκολα, ωστόσο υπάρχει σταθερό μοτίβο, που σημαίνει οτι δεν είναι τυχαίο γεγονός. Από την στιγμή που υπάρχει μοτίβο, το οποίο είναι και μετρήσιμο ΙΣΩΣ κάτι να γίνει αν αρκετοί χρήστες "καταθέσουν" μαζί με την καταγγελία και μετρήσεις.. αν μη τι άλλο τουλάχιστον να ακουστεί και να συνεχίσει να γίνεται φασαρία... σαφώς και εγώ συμφωνώ οτι είναι ιστορία για αγρίους να αποδείξεις "πρόθεση" από το μεγαθήριο που λέγεται ΟΤΕ...


Συμφωνώ ότι με τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο.
Αυτό που βαρέθηκα να λέω από την αρχή σε αυτό το νήμα είναι ότι στην τελική, γιατί να πάρουμε εμείς θέση για το αν είναι πολιτική, αν είναι ελάττωμα ή αν είναι υπερκορεσμένο το δίκτυο;
Εμείς (κάποιοι από εμάς   :Vava:  ) αντιμετωπίζουμε ένα συγκεκριμένο, τεκμηριωμένο και μετρήσιμο πρόβλημα, σωστά;
Ε, ΑΣ ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΨΟΥΝΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΥΣΟΥΝΕ!

----------


## XavierGr

κλαψ, άκου 200-300 πακέτα. Σας μισώ όλους, σας μισώ....!
Εγώ πιάνω με το ζόρι 25.  :Sad:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

Αλλά πιο πολύ μισώ τον πΟΤΕ.
Ας αξιωθώ να δω Vivodi στην περιοχή μου και τα λέμε. Δεν πρόκειται να με ξαναδεί ούτε για internet αλλά ούτε για σταθερή τηλεφωνία.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Navigator

Eδώ ο κόσμος το έχει τούμπανο (Wikipedia) και εδώ ορισμένοι ακόμα το ψάχνουν.
Μόλις δώσει LLU η Forthnet σε πολλούς να δείς πώς θα φτιάξουν ώς δια μαγείας τα πακέτα του ΟΤΕ.
Γιατί λαμόγια ειναι και οχι κοροιδα για να σκάψουν βαθιά το λάκκο τους...

----------


## tester21

Ποσα ειναι τα maximum packets per second που πρεπει να εχει καποιος με γραμμη 384?

----------


## Hwoarang

Όσο περισσότερα τόσο καύτερα. Τα πακέτα δεν ειναι στανταρ. ειναι ανάλογα την εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιείς

----------


## FiReMaX7

Για να πω την αληθεια εχω ψιλομπερδευτει λιγο μ'αυτη την ιστορια με τα πακετα...
χθες το βραδυ.. μετρουσα 262 pps, πριν 1 ωρα μετρησα 38, και τωρα εκανα αλλη μια μετρηση εδειξε 153 και με διαφορα 1 λεπτου εκανα αλλη μια μετρηση και εδειξε 70 pps  :Thinking:  

Οι διαφορες παντως ειναι τεραστιες.. την μια παιζει στα 50-80 και την αλλη στα 230+ 
ωραια.. τωρα ειναι ωρα αιχμης..αλλα ΤΟΟΣΟ μεγαλη διαφορα; ...

Επισης σε καθε μετρηση αλλαζει και η τιμη Packet Header Overhead (bytes)... τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει γιατι δεν ειμαι πολυ ψαγμενος με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα  :Sad:  

Παντως εχω παρατηρησει οτι οσο περισσοτερα ειναι τα πακετα τοσο μικροτερο ειναι το Packet Header Overhead, δηλαδη χθες με τα 262 pps ηταν 36 bytes, σημερα με τα 153 pps ειναι 61 bytes.. 

 :Worthy:

----------


## yiapap

Ξέχνα το All Seeing Eye... ΔΕΝ είναι αξιόπιστο στα Ελληνικά δίκτυα!

----------


## FiReMaX7

Α ωραια, τζαπα προβληματιζομαι....  :Laughing:  

αρα; ενας καλος τροπος να μετρησεις τα πακετα σου;;

----------


## XavierGr

> Ξέχνα το All Seeing Eye... ΔΕΝ είναι αξιόπιστο στα Ελληνικά δίκτυα!


 Συμφωνώ, το All-seeing-eye δείχνει ότι του κατέβει.
  Την μία μου λέει 25 και αμέσως μετά 300!!!
  Με το aDSL Packet Tester ποτέ δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τα 30.

----------


## psimon

Gia na sas parhgorhsw...
Kalli8ea, adsl packet tester ...21 pps MAX
Th dokimh thn ekana me download apo to ftp tou provider mou.
OTE sux big time

----------


## pantakos

psimon καλημέρα  :Very Happy:  

Γράφε με Ελληνικά! αλλιώς θα έχεις πρόβλημα! 

 :Respekt:

----------


## Hawk

Καλησπέρααααααα

Μετά από πολύ καιρό που παρακολουθώ τα forum και με βοήθησαν και κάποια στιγμή τα posts είπα και εγώ να μιλήσω!

Λοιπόν όσον αφορά το VoIP για να λειτουργήσει σωστά, με οποιοδήποτε software skype/voipbuster κτλ, θα πρέπει κανονικά να υπάρχει δυνατότητα traffic shaping και QoS.
Για όσους είναι τυχερούς και έχουν Cisco router με κατάλληλο IOS μπορούν με το traffic shaping να δώσουν συγκεκριμένο bandwidth στα ports των software π.χ. το udp port του voipbuster να έχει bandwidth 40kbps και με QoS να δώσουν priority στα πακέτα του.
Αν κάνετε traffic shaping χωρίς να δώσετε priority στα πακέτα του software τότε είτε browsing κάνετε είτε κάτι τρέχει στο background σας και χρησημοποιεί έστω και λίγο από τη σύνδεσή σας, θα έχετε πρόβλημα αρκετές φορές με τη καθυστέρηση (delay) γιατί τα πακέτα έρχοντα όπως ναναι.

Δε ξέρω εάν αυτό έχει ήδη ειπωθεί, εντόπισα το traffic shaping αλλά για το QoS δεν είδα κανέναν να μιλάει.

( ακόμα και λιγότερα πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτα να λαμβάνει κανείς, εάν το priority των πακέτων του software που χρησημοποιείται για VoIP είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένο, τότε το VoIP θα δουλέβει άψογα κ αν υπάρχει κάποια καθυστέρηση θα υπάρχει στο surfing ή στα downloads κτλ.. )

Και για να μην μιλάμε αέρα πατέρα, κάποιος που κατέχει το CCNA δε σημαίνει ότι τα ξέρει όλα για το IOS της Cisco e.t.c, To traffic shaping και QoS υπάρχει αμιδρά/αναφορικά στο CCNA και γίνεται πιο εκτενής περιγραφή στο CCNP, οπότε θα μου επιτρέψετε να "μαλώσω" αυτούς που κατηγορούν τα άτομα τα οποία κατέχουν CCNA.

Αυτά....

----------


## frap

> Δε ξέρω εάν αυτό έχει ήδη ειπωθεί, εντόπισα το traffic shaping αλλά για το QoS δεν είδα κανέναν να μιλάει.


Γιατί δεν θα μας λύσει τίποτε. Οτιδήποτε και να κάνουμε στην δική μας μεριά, θα επιρρέασει το δρομολόγιο από *ΕΜΑΣ* προς τον άλλο. Βασικά μέχρι το επόμενο hop θα είναι ο έλεγχος. Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, όλα αυτά που λές είναι σωστά. Αλλά έως τώρα αυτή η διαδρομή δεν προβληματίζει.

Το πρόβλημά μας είναι αυτά (τα πακέτα) που μας στέλνουν οι *ΑΛΛΟΙ*. Και όσο QOS και να βάλω στο router μου, δεν πρόκειται να καταφέρω στο ελάχιστο να αλλάξω τον τρόπο που καταυθάνουν αυτά τα πακέτα στο router μου. Καθόλου. Εάν επρόκειτο για TCP θα υπήρχε ένας ελάχιστος έλεγχος (μέσω window) αλλά με το UDP δεν υπάρχει τίποτε.

Το μπαλάκι είναι αλλού. Διάβασε το thread και τα παρόμοιά του από την αρχή, κοίτα ιδιαίτερα τις αναλύσεις των chatasos, dkounal, anon, viron (ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα κάποιον...)

-Κ.

----------


## Hawk

θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι κάνεις λάθος. Εάν βάλεις ACL ως inbound, τότε το QoS και Traffic Shaping (εφόσον το έχεις βάλει στην εν λόγω ACL) θα δουλέψει και ανάποδα.

Όταν έχεις incoming packets δε σημαίνει ότι όλα έχουν delay κτλ. Έρχονται με κάποια σειρά μπαίνουν σε queue και έπειτα έρχονται στο pc σου. Το λογικό είναι βέβαια το queue σου πάντα να είναι σχεδόν μηδενικό γιατί αλλιώς σημαίνει ότι το δίκτυό έχει πρόβλημα. (το δίκτυο μεταξύ εσένα και τον provider). Μπορεί το router του provider να σου στέλνει τα πακέτα διάσπαρτα, voice κ.α. και απλά εσύ τα λαμβάνεις χύμα, όπως γίνεται και συνήθως με τα περισσότερα routers εκτός από μερικά που έχουν QoS το οποίο όμως δε μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τι ακριβώς κάνουν με τα packets και δε γνωρίζεις τη προτεραιότητα που δίνουν.

Στο λέω δουλεύει 100% και με ADSL. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο. Για να υποστηρίζει traffic shaping το router σου πρέπει να τα στάξεις.
Ούτε το Cisco 836-837 δεν το υποστηρίζουν. Από "φτηνά" μόνο τα 87x υποστηρίζουν traffic shaping και αξιόλογο QoS, πάντα με το κατάλληλο IOS. Τα 836-837 δεν υποστηρίζουν IOS με traffic shaping, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.

Ας ξεφύγουμε όμως από τα Cisco γιατί οι περισσότεροι δεν αγοράζουν routers ή τα πάιρνουν δωρεάν με τα πακέτα in a box κτλ, ή αγοράζουν κάτι χαμηλού κόστους. Εξ'άλλου είναι Home Users.

Τώρα όσον αφορά τους ISP κ.τ.λ.

1. Δεν μπορεί ο κάθε ISP να ρυθμίζει τα router του για VoIP traffic shaping κτλ (από τα router του όχι στα δικά σου μηχανάκια), όταν το μέγεθος των χρηστών είναι τερατώδες. + από κάθε router μπορούν να περνάνε χρήστες με 1ΜΒ αλλά και μικρότερο bandwidth (και μεγαλύτερο ...). Τι να κάνει ο ISP να πει ότι σε κάθε χρήστη θα κάνω allocate 50kbps για VoIP και θα τα δίνω πάντα priority ? Δε γίνεται αυτό. Θέλει πολύ μεγάλη συντήρηση κτλ για τέτοιο αριθμό χρηστών, και επίσης είναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει πατάτα κ να δημιουργηθεί τεράστιο πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο του.

2. Επίσης όταν μιλάς με VoIP σε άλλο pc μη ξεχνάς ότι και ο άλλος αν κατεβάσει κτλ πάλι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στη σύνδεση και όχι απαραίτητα εσύ. Δοκίμασε VoIP μέσω Voipbuster απευθείας από ADSL σύνδεση 384k σε τηλέφωνο σταθερό ελλάδος - χωρίς να χρησημοποιείς το Internet και δες τι θα πει τηλεφωνική ποιότητα. Πιο καθαρά και από τηλέφωνο ακούγεται.

3. Υπάρχει και η λύση του Software όσον αφορά το bandwidth management / traffic allocation κτλ , με QoS κτ.λ. που αν και δε φτάνει τη λύση μέσω hardware πάλι προσφέρει αυτά που οι περισσότεροι χρειάζονται.

Δεν είμαι ειδικώς και ούτε κατέχω πτυχία της CISCO αν και σε 1-1,5 μήνα θα δώσω το CCNA.
Αλλά τα παραπάνω που σου λέω τα έχω δουλέψει και λειτουργούν κανονικότατα.

Το πρόβλημα είναι λοιπόν και στον χρήστη που χρησημοποιεί VoIP όχι μόνο στους providers.

Δε θέλω να υποστηρίξω τους providers, και εγώ έχω εκνευριστεί πάρα πολλές φορές από διάφορους και κυρίως με τον OTE και την OTENET αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου έχει το καλύτερο support σε σχέση με τους άλλους. Αν σκεφτείς ότι η Sparknet έχει 2-3 άτομα το βράδι για support ( και το λέω εν γνώση, τουλάχιστον πέρυσι τόσους είχε ), και είτε ήσουν απλώς χρήστης ADSL είτε είχες server στο backbone τους - δεν είχε διαφορά στην εξυπηρέτηση.
Αλλά, αν δείτε τις εξελίξεις στον ελλαδικό χώρο όσον αφορά την ADSL θα προσέξετε ότι γίνονται αρκετά μεγάλα βήματα ώς προς την διάθεσή τους και σε καλύτερη τιμή αλλά και καλύτερη ποιότητα. Μη ξεχνάτε ζούμε στην ελλάδα και δεν είμαστε χώρα που έχει τα λεφτά για να φέρει την επανάσταση στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Όπως επίσης και ο OTE μπορεί να είναι ο "μέγας" στην ελλάδα αλλά αν τον συγκρίνεις με εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό έιναι αρκετά χαμηλά.
Επίσης είναι και το θέμα της αγοράς. Δε μπορείς ξαφνικά από εκεί που δεν έχεις βγάλει στην αγορά ADSL να βγάλεις ADSL στη φτήνια... Πρέπει πρώτα να καλύψεις τα έξοδα σου από τον εξοπλισμό που θα αγοράσεις, τους υπαλλήλους κτλ, και μετά μπορείς να ρίξεις τις τιμές.
Ακόμα και αν έχεις αυτή τη δυνατότητα, αν το κάνεις, καταστρέφεις την "αγορά".

Anyways...ξέφυγα...και μάλλον και σε λάθος topic. Συγχωρέστε με, όπως είπα είναι τα πρώτα posts.

P.S. για να μην πετάξει κανείς ότι υποστηρίζω τον ΟΤΕ κτλ...θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεται ότι στο σπίτι τουλάχιστον έχω forthnet

----------


## chatasos

> θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι κάνεις λάθος. Εάν βάλεις ACL ως inbound, τότε το QoS και Traffic Shaping (εφόσον το έχεις βάλει στην εν λόγω ACL) θα δουλέψει και ανάποδα.
> 
> Όταν έχεις incoming packets δε σημαίνει ότι όλα έχουν delay κτλ. Έρχονται με κάποια σειρά μπαίνουν σε queue και έπειτα έρχονται στο pc σου. Το λογικό είναι βέβαια το queue σου πάντα να είναι σχεδόν μηδενικό γιατί αλλιώς σημαίνει ότι το δίκτυό έχει πρόβλημα. (το δίκτυο μεταξύ εσένα και τον provider). Μπορεί το router του provider να σου στέλνει τα πακέτα διάσπαρτα, voice κ.α. και απλά εσύ τα λαμβάνεις χύμα, όπως γίνεται και συνήθως με τα περισσότερα routers εκτός από μερικά που έχουν QoS το οποίο όμως δε μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τι ακριβώς κάνουν με τα packets και δε γνωρίζεις τη προτεραιότητα που δίνουν.
> 
> Στο λέω δουλεύει 100% και με ADSL. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο. Για να υποστηρίζει traffic shaping το router σου πρέπει να τα στάξεις.
> Ούτε το Cisco 836-837 δεν το υποστηρίζουν. Από "φτηνά" μόνο τα 87x υποστηρίζουν traffic shaping και αξιόλογο QoS, πάντα με το κατάλληλο IOS. Τα 836-837 δεν υποστηρίζουν IOS με traffic shaping, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.


Προσωπικά θα διαφωνήσω...
Αυτό θα ίσχυε αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα queueing/buffering στο adsl interface του router σου ή στην cpu του.
Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα με τις ελληνικές ταχύτητες.

----------


## wintech2003

> θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι κάνεις λάθος. Εάν βάλεις ACL ως inbound, τότε το QoS και Traffic Shaping (εφόσον το έχεις βάλει στην εν λόγω ACL) θα δουλέψει και ανάποδα.
> 
> Όταν έχεις incoming packets δε σημαίνει ότι όλα έχουν delay κτλ. Έρχονται με κάποια σειρά μπαίνουν σε queue και έπειτα έρχονται στο pc σου. Το λογικό είναι βέβαια το queue σου πάντα να είναι σχεδόν μηδενικό γιατί αλλιώς σημαίνει ότι το δίκτυό έχει πρόβλημα. (το δίκτυο μεταξύ εσένα και τον provider). Μπορεί το router του provider να σου στέλνει τα πακέτα διάσπαρτα, voice κ.α. και απλά εσύ τα λαμβάνεις χύμα, όπως γίνεται και συνήθως με τα περισσότερα routers εκτός από μερικά που έχουν QoS το οποίο όμως δε μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τι ακριβώς κάνουν με τα packets και δε γνωρίζεις τη προτεραιότητα που δίνουν.
> 
> Στο λέω δουλεύει 100% και με ADSL. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικότερο. Για να υποστηρίζει traffic shaping το router σου πρέπει να τα στάξεις.
> Ούτε το Cisco 836-837 δεν το υποστηρίζουν. Από "φτηνά" μόνο τα 87x υποστηρίζουν traffic shaping και αξιόλογο QoS, πάντα με το κατάλληλο IOS. Τα 836-837 δεν υποστηρίζουν IOS με traffic shaping, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.


Δεν συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες. 

Στο σπίτι σου με 384kbps αντε 1Mbps, τί QoS να κάνεις και γιατί να το κάνεις? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην προλάβει να σου δώσει traffic της τάξης του 1Mbps, απο το ethernet  port στα 100Mbps, ωστε να χρειάζεσαι classification και prioritation στο traffic?

Ουτε εγώ ξέρω πολλά ουτε καν για CCNA δεν παω, αλλα πάντως το σίγουρο ειναι οτι το QoS ρυθμίζεται τουλάχιστον στις περιπτώσεις στις οποίες αναφερόμαστε μόνο στο outgoing taffic. Το αποτέλεσμα/βελτίωση που βλέπουμε πολλές φορές στο incoming traffic ειδικα σε P2P ειναι λόγω της λειτουργίας του TCP/IP και οχι λόγω καμιας special super duper ρύθμισης που κάναμε.

Οσο αφορα τώρα το outgoing traffic, εκει πάλι το μονο που μπορεις να κάνεις ειναι περιορισμούς σε ταχύτητα/packet rate κτλ, οχι prioritation διότι στο επόμενο hop το ToS mark χάνεται. Σωστο QoS γίνεται μόνο σε ενα ιδιοκτητο δίκτυο (π.χ. ακόμα και σε ενα Point-to-Point link μεταξύ δυο γραφείων με μια ευθεια γραμμη, μπορεις να κάνεις σωστό QoS το οποίο θα δουλευει άψογα. Διότι έχεις έλεγχο και των δυο άκρων. Στην περίπτωση της ADSL αυτό δεν ισχύει.

Οπως ξαναειπα ουτε εγώ ειμαι γνώστης/ειδικός αλλα αυτά ειναι τα λίγα πράγματα που εχω καταλάβει μεσα απο τις διάφορες συζητήσεις εδώ στο forum.

----------


## aesir

> Δεν συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες.


Για να μην αρχίσω να γράφω κατεβατό περί traffic shaping & networking, θα πω απλά οτι διαφωνώ και εγώ. Δεν δουλεύει το traffic shaping κατά αυτό τον τρόπο στις ADSL. 


ΥΓ. Και ontopic παρακαλώ για να μην ξεφύγει, το θέμα είναι ο περιορισμός πακέτων του ΟΤΕ...  :Wink:

----------


## pinkisntwell

QoS μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε στα routers μας αλλά δε θα κάνουν καμία διαφορά. Τα πακέτα τα κόβει ο ΟΤΕ, άρα εμείς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι με τα routers.

----------


## anon

Παιδιά για να δουλέψει QoS σωστά, πρέπει να έχεις τον έλεγχο και στα δύο άκρα, πράγμα που φυσικά δεν είναι εφικτό. Στο incoming (αυτό που σουρχεται απο το ιντερνετ, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις QoS ή μαλλον για την ακρίβεια δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σε πρωτόκολλα που δεν αυτορυθμίζονται πχ udp παρα μόνο σε TCP και αυτό με drop πακέτων ώστε να προσαρμοστεί σε μικρότερες ταχύτητες). Τώρα όσον αφορά για τον Hawk, QoS μπορείς να κάνεις και με ένα λινουξάκι πάρα πολύ ωραία. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι εκεί. Το QoS δεν είμαι λύση πανάκεια δηλαδή ένα σετ χαρακτηριστικων - ρυθμίσεων και πάει τέλειωσε αλλά μια διαρκής διαδικασία όπου παρατηρείς τι περνά , πως θέλεις να περνάνε τα πακέτα, και ορίζεις τις ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις (μπορεί μάλιστα να θέλεις διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις για διαφορετικές ώρες της ημέρας πχ). Σε κορεσμένα κυκλώματα, πίστεψε με, ακόμη και με QoS, η φωνή και άλλα πραγματικού χρόνου πρωτόκολλα έχουν κολλήματα (εκτός και εαν κάνεις γενναίες και απόλυτες δεσμεύσεις χωρητικότητας).

οσο αφορά τους παρόχους. Δεν γίνεται να κάνουν δέσμευση πχ για voip και θα το εξηγήσω αυτό. Με ένα δεδομένο (εαν ισχύει) ότι το cr είναι 1/20 αυτό σημαίνει ότι για κάθε χρήστη ADSL384 ουσιαστικά αντιστοιχεί περίπου 19Kbps. Oμως voip με codec G729 θα πρέπει να δεσμεύσει (για  να παίζει καλά ) 40Kbps περίπου μην πώ περισσότερο. Αυτό είναι διπλάσιο απο το ελάχιστο που αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε χρήστη σε συνθήκες κορεσμού! Αρα σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούν να έχουν όλοι Voip, ή εαν βάλουν bandwidth allocation σε φωνή πχ 4 κανάλια, αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι πρώτοι τέσσερις θα έχουν φωνή και οι υπόλοιποι πάπαλα.

wintech & chatasos με κάνατε και μίλησα......

ΥΓ Εδω μπαίνει αυτό που έλεγα και παλαιότερα, ότι θα πρέπει να ξεκινάμε απο 1mbps τουλάχιστον με τιμές σημερινής 384 ή και λιγότερο ώστε να μπορεί να παίξει και voip (και με το ίδιο cr)

----------


## BlindG

Καλά έκανες και μίλησες anon  :Smile: 
Αυτό βέβαια που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω -δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος δηλαδή- είναι αν το QoS του ΟΤΕ, επειρεάζει τα "μεγάλα" πακέτα (http π.χ.) που πάνε στον ίδιο χρήστη. 

Να εξηγήσω: Έχω ανοιχτό voip+http και έχω ρυθμίσει το router να δίνει απόλυτη προτεραιότητα στα http πακέτα. Το voip ούτως ή άλλως δεν δουλεύει σωστά αλλά παρ'όλη τη ρύθμιση στο router, ούτε το http δουλεύει σωστά. Εννοείται πως αν σταματήσω το voip, το http "επανέρχεται".

----------


## XavierGr

> Καλά έκανες και μίλησες anon 
> Αυτό βέβαια που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω -δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος δηλαδή- είναι αν το QoS του ΟΤΕ, επειρεάζει τα "μεγάλα" πακέτα (http π.χ.) που πάνε στον ίδιο χρήστη. 
> 
> Να εξηγήσω: Έχω ανοιχτό voip+http και έχω ρυθμίσει το router να δίνει απόλυτη προτεραιότητα στα http πακέτα. Το voip ούτως ή άλλως δεν δουλεύει σωστά αλλά παρ'όλη τη ρύθμιση στο router, ούτε το http δουλεύει σωστά. Εννοείται πως αν σταματήσω το voip, το http "επανέρχεται".


 Μα φυσικά και δεν δουλεύει. Το VoIP θέλει πολλά πακέτα για να λειτουργήσει. Ότι QoS και να βάλεις δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τα πακέτα σου (ή τα πακέτα που σου έρχονται). Αποτέλεσμα;

Η γραμμή μπουκώνει και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Το limit είναι 20-30 πακέτα. Το VoIP θέλει τουλάχιστον 50. Έτσι φεύγουν τα 30 (ή έρχονται) για VoIP και το καημένο το http δεν έχει περιθώρια. Κλασσική περίπτωση περιορισμένων πακέτων.

Ελπίζω να τα λέω καλά γιατί δεν γνωρίζω πολλά για το θέμα. Αν λέω κάτι λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.

----------


## dfk_7677

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που μπορώ να μετρήσω το μέγιστο αριθμό πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο;
Ξέρω για το all seeing eye αλλά εννοώ ένα πρόγραμμα που κάνει ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα.

----------


## nahuel

Να κάνω μιά απλή ερώτηση χωρίς τεχνικές ορολογίες. Γιατί επί 10 καί πλέον χρόνια χρησιμοποίησα άνω των 10 εταιριών τηλεφωνίας μέσω ιντερνέτ με σύνδεση pstn καί με 384 ήταν αδύνατον, ενώ καί με αναβάθμιση που έκανα σε 512 ορισμένες φορές υπάρχουν προβλήματα, πρίν με την απλή σύνδεση είχα περισσότερα πακέττα?

----------


## jimmny

κανω ping -t www.sport.gr  και οταν χρησιμοποιω το skype δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.αντιθετα με το voipbuster που οταν αρχισω και μιλαω τοτε μου βγαζει request timed out.τι συμβαινει? φταιει μηπως το προγραμμα του voipbuster και εχω την καθυστερηση των 15 sec?

----------


## ka8arma

Γεια σας παιδια.ειμαι νεο μελος και εχω ενα προβλημα.
διαβασα ολα τα παραπανω και μαλον κατι τετιο πρεπει να συμβενει.εχω 384 στη hol το download Μου στα καλα του ειναι γυρο 20-28 αλλα οταν παω να παιξω το swat4 το ping μου ειναι παρα πολη μεγαλο και σχεδων παντα το παιχνιδι μου κολαει(999ping) .
η μονες ωρες που εχω σχετικα  καλο   ping στο παιχνιδι και οχι παντα ειναι μετα τις 3 το βραδι.
τι μου προτηνετε να κανω?
εχω modem/router to level one wbr3407A
και μενω Ν.Ηρακλειο 2102851....

----------


## BlindG

> Μα φυσικά και δεν δουλεύει. Το VoIP θέλει πολλά πακέτα για να λειτουργήσει. Ότι QoS και να βάλεις δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τα πακέτα σου (ή τα πακέτα που σου έρχονται). Αποτέλεσμα;
> 
> Η γραμμή μπουκώνει και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. Το limit είναι 20-30 πακέτα. Το VoIP θέλει τουλάχιστον 50. Έτσι φεύγουν τα 30 (ή έρχονται) για VoIP και το καημένο το http δεν έχει περιθώρια. Κλασσική περίπτωση περιορισμένων πακέτων.
> 
> Ελπίζω να τα λέω καλά γιατί δεν γνωρίζω πολλά για το θέμα. Αν λέω κάτι λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.


Ξαναδιαβάζοντάς το, δίκιο έχεις γιατί ο περιορισμός έχει ήδη γίνει από ΟΤΕ οπότε είναι απλώς σαν να ξαναπεριορίζω τα περιορισμένα...

----------


## delis7

Όπως είχα υποσχεθεί στο post 553 ιδού το fax για να καταχωρείται γραπτώς τις βλάβες σας στον Ποτε και να κάνετε χρήση του δικαιώματος σας βάση σύμβασις άρθρο 5.1.1.
Το fax είναι το:210-8229931

----------


## sperxios

Γεια χαρα,

Συγνωμη αν επρεπε να εχω RTFT καλύτερα αλλα τελικά δεν εχω καταλάβει:  

Μπορούμε να κινιθούμε εναντιον των παρόχων ? Πρέπει ?
Εναντίον του ΟΤΕ?
Υπάρχει καποια σκέψη για ομαδική τέτοια ενέργεια?


θα ηθελα τέλος να δω καπου συγκεντρωμενα ολες τις ενεργειες σχετικες με το προβλημα που εχουνε γινει απο εμας (τους χρηστες), και απο τις εταιριες ξεχωριστα.

Π.χ. για forthnet:
http://www.forthnet.gr/templates/sup...spx?c=10003817


Ζητάω πολλά?  

    Ευχαριστώ

----------


## frap

> Το fax είναι το:210-8229931


Κι αν το σπίτι μας είναι σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος της Ελλάδας;

----------


## yiapap

> θα ηθελα τέλος να δω καπου συγκεντρωμενα ολες τις ενεργειες σχετικες με το προβλημα που εχουνε γινει απο εμας (τους χρηστες), και απο τις εταιριες ξεχωριστα.
> [...]
> Ζητάω πολλά?


Όχι καθόλου. Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον!
Ξεκίνα να τα μαζεύεις!   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## delis7

> Κι αν το σπίτι μας είναι σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος της Ελλάδας;


Πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με το τοπικό τμήμα του 121 τις περιοχής σου ,και αν είσαι τυχερός θα σου δώσουν το FAX τους.(Εγώ το πήρα κατόπιν καταγγελίας στην E.E.T.T.)

----------


## MirrorX

> bandwidth γραμμής=αριθμός πακέτων Χ (μέγεθος πακέτου + επιβάρυνση σηματοδοσίας πρωτοκόλλων IP,ADSL,ATM,PPP)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Επίσης, στη σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ δεν περιλαμβάνεται περιορισμός πακέτων αλλά μόνο περιορισμός bandwidth, αρα αυτό ή θεωρείται βλάβη ή θεωρείται παράβαση της σύμβασης.


καταρχας αν εχει αναφερθει παρακαλω να διαγραφει η δημοσιευση μου αλλα ειναι τοσες σελιδες το thread και δεν τις διαβασα ολες και προσεκτικα...

η απορια μου στο παραπανω ειναι η εξης-> το bandwidth ειναι ενα μεγεθος που εξαρταται απο 2 αλλα μεγεθη.απο την εξισωση προκυπτει οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχει μεταβολη του (bandwidth) χωρις να μεταβληθει καποιο απο τα 2 μεγεθη απο τα οποια εξαρταται. συνεπως αν υπαρχει περιορισμος του, θα υπαρχει ειτε περιορισμος πακετων, ειτε περιορισμος αιρθμου πακετων. αφου στη συμβαση περιλαμβανεται περιορισμος bandwidth, που εγκειται η παραβιαση?

----------


## nmavro73

Το ότι στη διαφήμιση η OTENET λέει ότι μπορείς να παίξεις online παιχνίδια μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε κάποια καταγγελία; Δεν είναι παράνομο να προωθούν τη σταθερότητα της σύνδεσης για παιχνίδια όταν τις βραδυνές ώρες που μπορεί κάποιος που δουλεύει να παίξει, το ping είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 300 λόγω πακέτων;

----------


## thanasis73

Το να περιορίσουν στους BRAS τα πακέτα σημαίνει αυτόματα μεγάλη επεξεργαστική ισχύ και συνεπώς λιγότερα PPPs να περνάνε στα tunnels (L2TP) προς τους ISPs. Μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο! Από την άλλη όσο και packetization time να έχεις στο VoIP από 20 ms πχ στα 40 ή 60 ms τελικά μειώνουμε το ρυθμό πακέτων οπότε ο BRAS μπορεί να ξεγελαστεί. Έχει δει κανένας καμμιά διαφορά; Από την αλλη αν το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο oversubsription ratio επειδή ο αριθμός των ATM cells παραμένει σχεδόν ο ίδιος το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ενδεχομένως και χειρότερο αν το DSLAM ή το ΑΤΜ δίκτυο απορρίπτει με τον ίδιο ρυθμό.

----------


## chao

> Πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με το τοπικό τμήμα του 121 τις περιοχής σου ,και αν είσαι τυχερός θα σου δώσουν το FAX τους.(Εγώ το πήρα κατόπιν καταγγελίας στην E.E.T.T.)


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :Sad: 

Πραγματικά είμαστε για γέλια και για κλάματα...

Και σχεδιάζουν να πουλήσουν το 38% του πΟΤΕ διαβάζω, επειδή υπάρχει λέει ενδιαφέρον.
Πως να μην υπάρχει...
Πόσο κάνει ρε παιδιά το 38% ενος μονοπωλίου (έστω κρατικού) ?
 :Mad:

----------


## anon

> Από την αλλη αν το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο oversubsription ratio επειδή ο αριθμός των ATM cells παραμένει σχεδόν ο ίδιος το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ενδεχομένως και χειρότερο αν το DSLAM ή το ΑΤΜ δίκτυο απορρίπτει με τον ίδιο ρυθμό.


Τα ΑΤΜ πακέτα είναι σταθερού μεγέθους (48+5 bytes) ενώ τα IP πακέτα όχι. Ο κόφτης σύμφωνα με αριθμό πακέτων έχει παρατηρηθεί σε IP πακέτα ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους (άρα δεν είναι σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ΑΤΜ πακέτων). Εαν ήταν σε σταθερό αριθμό πακέτων ΑΤΜ, θα είχαμε σταθερή συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα (CBR)

----------


## pinkisntwell

> With so many differences, I don't think it's coincidence that they both peak at the same max pps. It seems that even in low usage conditions there is an artificial limit being placed on the max pps at the BBRAS.


Είναι η συμφόρηση που λέγαμε ότι προκαλεί το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα.

Σοβαρά τώρα, και στη δικιά μου γραμμή είμαι πότε στα 30 και πότε στα 100 πακέτα, είναι εμφανές ότι είναι τεχνητό το όριο.

----------


## 123456789

Καλησπέρα σας,
δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει με την μαζική φυγή φοιτητών κλπ για τις γιορτές του Πάσχα, αλλά εδώ και 4-5 μέρες το voip παίζει άψογα για πρώτη φορά και μάλιστα σε όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας.
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω pps γιατί το ΑΤΑ είναι και ρούτερ και είναι "πριν" τον Η/Υ.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει με την μαζική φυγή φοιτητών κλπ για τις γιορτές του Πάσχα, αλλά εδώ και 4-5 μέρες το voip παίζει άψογα για πρώτη φορά και μάλιστα σε όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας.
> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω pps γιατί το ΑΤΑ είναι και ρούτερ και είναι "πριν" τον Η/Υ.


Μα πως γίνεται αυτό αφου ο Οτε το κάνει εσκεμένα σε όλους και οχι σε κατάσταση συμφόρησης 

 :Razz:

----------


## Navigator

Η Vivodi γιατί δεν έχει συμφόρηση ?
Να βάλεις ένα banner που να λέει "Ολοι στη Vivodi γιατί του OTE του έχει έρθει συμφόρηση" :Razz:

----------


## PGiannikos

> With so many differences, I don't think it's coincidence that they both peak at the same max pps. It seems that even in low usage conditions there is an artificial limit being placed on the max pps at the BBRAS.


I couldn't agree more, mate. I've noticed it too, due to a recent upgrade to my DSL connection from 384 to 512kbps. Most of the times the pps rate is the same as it was with my previous connection speed. There's certainly a third party involved... :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Η Vivodi γιατί δεν έχει συμφόρηση ?
> Να βάλεις ένα banner που να λέει "Ολοι στη Vivodi γιατί του OTE του έχει έρθει συμφόρηση"


Πόσες πόρτες έχει η vivodi  πόσες έχει ο Οτε  :Wink:

----------


## Navigator

Για δές τους ισολογισμούς πόσα λεφτά(και για πέταμα στη γειτονιά) εχει ο ΟΤΕ και πόσα η Vivodi :Wink:  
Tέτοια συμπεριφορά δικτύου ουτε στη Ουγκάντα.Ειναι ντροπή για το μεγεθός του.
Μετά τη Wiki θα τόν βάλουν και στα ρεκόρ Γκίνες.

----------


## 123456789

> Μα πως γίνεται αυτό αφου ο Οτε το κάνει εσκεμένα σε όλους και οχι σε κατάσταση συμφόρησης


Χριστός Ανέστη!

Είχα διαβάσει κάποτε ολόκληρο το thread (ήταν 2 threads και μετά έγιναν ένα, εν πάσει περιπτώσει τα είχα διαβάσει όλα τα μηνύματα και μετά προσπαθώ να παρακολουθώ τη συνέχεια του θέματος) και αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχε η υποψία για συνολικό pps όριο ανά DSLAM ή ανά BBRAS. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν η κίνηση είναι περιορισμένη, το pps διατίθεται σε λιγότερους χρήστες οι οποίοι αναπνέουν? Γιατί δεν θυμάμαι νβα είχε διαπιστωθεί υποψία ορίου pps ανά χρήστη, αφού παλαιότερα έπαιζε μια χαρά το voip.

Πάντως έχω ADSL εδώ και ένα μήνα, στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ της Ερμού (Θεσσαλονίκη) και ενώ τις δύο πρώτες εβδομάδες ήταν αδύνατο το voip (δοκιμές με voipbuster και με Sipura 3000 να παίζει το ρόλο του voice gateway/SIP proxy και να βρίσκεται σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος με broadband σύνδεση και όχι στο σπίτι μου), τώρα παίζει αρκετά καλά-πάντα με χαμηλών απαιτήσεων codec.

----------


## sdikr

> Χριστός Ανέστη!
> 
> Είχα διαβάσει κάποτε ολόκληρο το thread (ήταν 2 threads και μετά έγιναν ένα, εν πάσει περιπτώσει τα είχα διαβάσει όλα τα μηνύματα και μετά προσπαθώ να παρακολουθώ τη συνέχεια του θέματος) και αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρχε η υποψία για συνολικό pps όριο ανά DSLAM ή ανά BBRAS. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αν η κίνηση είναι περιορισμένη, το pps διατίθεται σε λιγότερους χρήστες οι οποίοι αναπνέουν? Γιατί δεν θυμάμαι νβα είχε διαπιστωθεί υποψία ορίου pps ανά χρήστη, αφού παλαιότερα έπαιζε μια χαρά το voip.
> 
> Πάντως έχω ADSL εδώ και ένα μήνα, στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ της Ερμού (Θεσσαλονίκη) και ενώ τις δύο πρώτες εβδομάδες ήταν αδύνατο το voip (δοκιμές με voipbuster και με Sipura 3000 να παίζει το ρόλο του voice gateway/SIP proxy και να βρίσκεται σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος με broadband σύνδεση και όχι στο σπίτι μου), τώρα παίζει αρκετά καλά-πάντα με χαμηλών απαιτήσεων codec.


Αλλό το ένα άλλο το άλλο,   όλα dslam, atm. bbras  έχουν κάποιο όριο το πόσα πακέτα μπορούνε να μεταφέρουν  βάλε σε αυτό και τα ενδιαμέσα switch (αρκετά μεγάλο νούμερο,  βάλε και τα ξεχωριστά vc).

Αλλά  σε γενικές γραμμές το μπούκωμα  είναι στο κομμάτι dslam  atm pvc (ubr)  μέχρι τον bbras

----------


## 123456789

> Αλλά  σε γενικές γραμμές το μπούκωμα  είναι στο κομμάτι dslam  atm pvc (ubr)  μέχρι τον bbras


Ωραία, άρα όταν αυτό το "κανάλι" δεν έχει μεγάλη ζήτηση, τότε μιλάμε κανονικά!
Αν έχει συνολικό όριο πχ 30000 pps και δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ζήτηση, τότε δεν είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα? Ακόμα και σε 384 kbps highly-overbooked κυκλώματα?

Επιτέλους, γιατί δεν κρύβω ότι 50% το έχω βάλει για VoIP to ADSL-όπως και πολλοί άλλοι εδώ!

Άντε να δούμε μετά το Πάσχα...

----------


## sdikr

> Ωραία, άρα όταν αυτό το "κανάλι" δεν έχει μεγάλη ζήτηση, τότε μιλάμε κανονικά!
> Αν έχει συνολικό όριο πχ 30000 pps και δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη ζήτηση, τότε δεν είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα? Ακόμα και σε 384 kbps highly-overbooked κυκλώματα?
> 
> Επιτέλους, γιατί δεν κρύβω ότι 50% το έχω βάλει για VoIP to ADSL-όπως και πολλοί άλλοι εδώ!
> 
> Άντε να δούμε μετά το Πάσχα...


Αν  ενά 50%  των χρήστων κάναν χρήση μονο voip  δεν θα υπήρχε το πρόβλημα  :Wink: 

τα έχουμε ξαναπεί,   οτάν όλοι κατεβάζουν  οτι βρουνέ (και καλά κάνουν αλλά βλέπεις δεν έχουμε τους light users)  είδικα  με p2p  τα οποιά  κάνουν χρήση πολλών μικρών πακέτων   έχουμε το πρόβλημα που έχουμε τώρα.

----------


## 123456789

> Αν  ενά 50%  των χρήστων κάναν χρήση μονο voip  δεν θα υπήρχε το πρόβλημα 
> 
> τα έχουμε ξαναπεί,   οτάν όλοι κατεβάζουν  οτι βρουνέ (και καλά κάνουν αλλά βλέπεις δεν έχουμε τους light users)  είδικα  με p2p  τα οποιά  κάνουν χρήση πολλών μικρών πακέτων   έχουμε το πρόβλημα που έχουμε τώρα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση του προβλήματος και συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
Είχα αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι.

Πάντως στο τμήμα ADSL του ΟΤΕ Θεσσαλονίκης δεν έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι τίποτα...

----------


## EvilHawk

> Μετά τη Wiki θα τόν βάλουν και στα ρεκόρ Γκίνες.


Ο συντάκτης του άρθρου στο wiki έχει και πρόσβαση στα ρεκόρ Γκίνες? ουααοοοουυυ  :Respekt:

----------


## dkounal

> Ο συντάκτης του άρθρου στο wiki έχει και πρόσβαση στα ρεκόρ Γκίνες? ουααοοοουυυ


Θα είχες την καλοσύνη να βάλεις το περιληπτικό thread που βρίσκεται στην υπογραφή μου ξανά στα "καρφιτσωμένα" στην αρχή. Έχει πολλές απαντήσεις με τις παραπομπές τους σε πολλές ερωτήσεις και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαβάζει κανείς όλο το παρόν thread.  Κάποιος φαίνεται ότι το ξεκαρφίτσωσε....
Επίσης, στο ίδιο thread να μου ανοιξεις ξανά το edit να προσθέσω και τις ομορφιές "του δεν υποστηρίζω voip" κλπ.... μια που έχω καιρό να ασχοληθώ με αυτή την αδυναμία του ΟΤΕ

----------


## EvilHawk

> Θα είχες την καλοσύνη να βάλεις το περιληπτικό thread που βρίσκεται στην υπογραφή μου ξανά στα "καρφιτσωμένα" στην αρχή. Έχει πολλές απαντήσεις με τις παραπομπές τους σε πολλές ερωτήσεις και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαβάζει κανείς όλο το παρόν thread.  Κάποιος φαίνεται ότι το ξεκαρφίτσωσε....
> Επίσης, στο ίδιο thread να μου ανοιξεις ξανά το edit να προσθέσω και τις ομορφιές "του δεν υποστηρίζω voip" κλπ.... μια που έχω καιρό να ασχοληθώ με αυτή την αδυναμία του ΟΤΕ


Ένα απο τα δύο θα μείνει sticky, ή αυτό ή το άλλο.

Ότι έχει να προσθέσεις μπορείς να το γράψεις σε νέο μήνυμα και να ειδοποιήσεις τον αρμόδιο moderator να το κάνει merge με το αρχικό μήνυμα.

----------


## Navigator

> Ο συντάκτης του άρθρου στο wiki έχει και πρόσβαση στα ρεκόρ Γκίνες? ουααοοοουυυ


Δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για καμιά πρόσβαση  και  κανένα μέσο.Μπαίνει αυτοδικαίως !
Μια adsl σύνδεση με 10pps ειναι παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ γιατί να του το στερήσουν ?
Πρέπει ο ΟΤΕ να πάρει τη θέση που του αξίζει !
 :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## koslyr

Κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο παρακάτω πιθανό σενάριο:

Ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον χρησιμοποιεί την κατηγορία υπηρεσίας VBR-nrt με συγκεκριμένο Peak Cell Rate στα VP tunnels. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ελέγχει το bandwidth που διαμιράζεται σε όλα τα VCs που περιέχονται στο αντίστοιχο VP. Εσωτερικά σε κάθε ένα VC ισχύει UBR δηλαδή η φιλοσοφία του best effort. Δηλαδή όλα τα VCs που περιέχονται στο ίδιο VP (δηλαδή στο ίδιο rate) ικανοποιούνται ισομερώς.
Όταν λοιπόν το δίκτυο υπερφορτωθεί είναι αναμενόμενο ότι ενεργοποιείται η παράμετρος του PCR. Με βάση την παράμετρο είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο ότι οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν εφαρμογές (http, ftp) που διακινούν μεγάλα πακέτα θα εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα από τους χρήστες που λειτουργούν υπηρεσίες (skype, voipbuster) πραγματικού χρόνου όπου εκεί μεταδίδονται πολλά και μικρά πακέτα.

Για την καλύτερη κατανόηση των όσων αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω, εξηγείται το HellasStream του ΟΤΕ, όπου στην κλάση VBR-nrt ορίζονταιι παράλληλα ορισμένες βασικές παράμετροι κίνησης που καθορίζουν το συνολικό traffic contract. 
Οι κυριότερες είναι οι PCR(Peak Cell Rate) και SCR(Sustainable Cell Rate).Ουσιαστικά το PCR προσδιορίζει το max εύρος ζώνης του VP. Συνδυάζοτας τις δυο παραπάνω παραμέτρους ορίζεται το μέγεθος Burst ratio=PCR/SCR. 
Οπότε εαν προβλέπεται παροχή υπηρεσίας VBR-nrt με PCR=12 Mbps και SCR=4 Mbps τότε ικανοποιείται η ανάγκη για ταχύτητα σε μη πραγματικό χρόνο της τάξεως των 4 Mbps με δυνατότητα στιγμιαίας αύξησης αυτού (burst) σε 12 Mbps. Είναι ευνόητο ότι υπάρχουν μηχανισμοί που ελέγχουν το χρονικό διάστημα για το οποίο συμβαίνει αυτή η αύξηση ταχύτητας, ώστε να μην γίνεται κατάχρηση των όρων που αναφέρονται στο συμβόλαιο (Service Level Agreement).

----------


## Tem

για όσους απλά σερφάρουν το πρόβλημα του περιορισμού δεν λέει τίποτα

----------


## PopManiac

Εγώ, ως μη τεχνικός, θα επαναλάβω το εξής ερώτημα:

Βρίσκομαι σε χώρα όπου δεν τοποθετείται στους προωτοπόρους των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων.

Έχω σύνδεση 1ΜΒ, τίποτα το σπουδαίο δλδ για standard ΕΕ, και ποτέ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με πακέτα, μολονότι κάνω παράλληλα Ρ2Ρ χρήση με Voip *και* σε ώρες που η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ πεσμένη (κοντά στα 600 - 700 kb κυμαίνεται η σύνδεση)...

Δε νομίζω πως είναι τόοοοοοοοσο λιγότεροι οι Ρ2Ρ χρήστες εδώ (μου φαίνεται πλέον σαν μια standard ατάκα που την πετάμε όποτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα), ούτε πως χρησιμοποιούν λιγότερο το Voip.

Γιατί δεν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα;

Αν είναι άσχετη η ερώτησή μου, κάντε απλά delete στο ποστ...

----------


## kostas_pav

> για όσους απλά σερφάρουν το πρόβλημα του περιορισμού δεν λέει τίποτα


Λέει  :Wink: 

Άνοιξε μια σελίδα με 10 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο και το ping να εκτινάσετε στο 300ms (το λιγότερο) σε server ελλάδας και άνοιξε μια σελίδα με 50 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο και το ping να είναι στο 20 με 30ms σε server Ελλάδας.

Η διαφορά είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ και πολύ ΑΙΣΘΗΤΗ!  :Laughing:

----------


## koslyr

> Κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα οφείλεται στο παρακάτω πιθανό σενάριο:
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον χρησιμοποιεί την κατηγορία υπηρεσίας VBR-nrt με συγκεκριμένο Peak Cell Rate στα VP tunnels. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ελέγχει το bandwidth που διαμιράζεται σε όλα τα VCs που περιέχονται στο αντίστοιχο VP. Εσωτερικά σε κάθε ένα VC ισχύει UBR δηλαδή η φιλοσοφία του best effort. Δηλαδή όλα τα VCs που περιέχονται στο ίδιο VP (δηλαδή στο ίδιο rate) ικανοποιούνται ισομερώς.
> Όταν λοιπόν το δίκτυο υπερφορτωθεί είναι αναμενόμενο ότι ενεργοποιείται η παράμετρος του PCR. Με βάση την παράμετρο είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο ότι οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν εφαρμογές (http, ftp) που διακινούν μεγάλα πακέτα θα εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα από τους χρήστες που λειτουργούν υπηρεσίες (skype, voipbuster) πραγματικού χρόνου όπου εκεί μεταδίδονται πολλά και μικρά πακέτα.
> 
> Για την καλύτερη κατανόηση των όσων αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω, εξηγείται το HellasStream του ΟΤΕ, όπου στην κλάση VBR-nrt ορίζονταιι παράλληλα ορισμένες βασικές παράμετροι κίνησης που καθορίζουν το συνολικό traffic contract. 
> Οι κυριότερες είναι οι PCR(Peak Cell Rate) και SCR(Sustainable Cell Rate).Ουσιαστικά το PCR προσδιορίζει το max εύρος ζώνης του VP. Συνδυάζοτας τις δυο παραπάνω παραμέτρους ορίζεται το μέγεθος Burst ratio=PCR/SCR. 
> Οπότε εαν προβλέπεται παροχή υπηρεσίας VBR-nrt με PCR=12 Mbps και SCR=4 Mbps τότε ικανοποιείται η ανάγκη για ταχύτητα σε μη πραγματικό χρόνο της τάξεως των 4 Mbps με δυνατότητα στιγμιαίας αύξησης αυτού (burst) σε 12 Mbps. Είναι ευνόητο ότι υπάρχουν μηχανισμοί που ελέγχουν το χρονικό διάστημα για το οποίο συμβαίνει αυτή η αύξηση ταχύτητας, ώστε να μην γίνεται κατάχρηση των όρων που αναφέρονται στο συμβόλαιο (Service Level Agreement).


Ένα ενδιαφέρον σενάριο θα ήταν η εφαρμογή CBR σε ένα συγκεκριμένο VC και εαν αυτό πράγματι μπορεί να οριστεί από την στιγμή που το VP είναι σε κλάση VBR.

----------


## t300

> Λέει 
> 
> Άνοιξε μια σελίδα με 10 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο και το ping να εκτινάσετε στο 300ms (το λιγότερο) σε server ελλάδας και άνοιξε μια σελίδα με 50 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο και το ping να είναι στο 20 με 30ms σε server Ελλάδας.
> 
> Η διαφορά είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ και πολύ ΑΙΣΘΗΤΗ!


Το επιβεβαιώνω. Τώρα που έχω πραγματική 512, βλέπω τεράστια διαφορά από τις μέρες που μπορεί να έχω μεν 45-50 KB/s αλλά περιορισμό πακέτων.

----------


## chatasos

> Ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον χρησιμοποιεί την κατηγορία υπηρεσίας VBR-nrt με συγκεκριμένο Peak Cell Rate στα VP tunnels.


Πόσο σίγουρος είσαι γι'αυτό?



> Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ελέγχει το bandwidth που διαμιράζεται σε όλα τα VCs που περιέχονται στο αντίστοιχο VP.


Δηλαδή με άλλον τρόπο δεν θα μπορούσε να το ελέγχει?

----------


## koslyr

> Πόσο σίγουρος είσαι γι'αυτό?


Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για αυτό και για το λόγο αυτό τόνισα ότι πρόκειται για ένα πιθανό σενάριο σύμφωνα με τη δική μου λογική. Πάντως αποτελεί το πιο πιθανό service που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται υπάρχει μια σχετική αναφορά από την Cisco http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/121/atm_vbrshape.shtml





> Δηλαδή με άλλον τρόπο δεν θα μπορούσε να το ελέγχει?


 Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μας αναφερεις ένα διαφορετικό τρόπο. Προς το παρόν ο ΟΤΕ αποδίδει ένα συγκεκριμένο BW στα VPs ανάλογα με το rate και το Contention ratio και εσωτερικά τα VCs επειδή είναι ορισμένα σε UBR υλοποιούν την φιλοσοσία του best effort. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μεταφέρεται ο έλεγχος της κίνησης στα VPs και όχι στο κάθε ένα VC. Αυτός είναι άλλωστε και ο κύριος σκοπός χρήσης του VP. Για αυτό άλλωστε (λογικά) εντός του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ συμβαίνει μόνο VP switching και καθόλου VC switching.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ, ως μη τεχνικός, θα επαναλάβω το εξής ερώτημα:
> 
> Βρίσκομαι σε χώρα όπου δεν τοποθετείται στους προωτοπόρους των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων.
> 
> Έχω σύνδεση 1ΜΒ, τίποτα το σπουδαίο δλδ για standard ΕΕ, και ποτέ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με πακέτα, μολονότι κάνω παράλληλα Ρ2Ρ χρήση με Voip *και* σε ώρες που η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ πεσμένη (κοντά στα 600 - 700 kb κυμαίνεται η σύνδεση)...
> 
> Δε νομίζω πως είναι τόοοοοοοοσο λιγότεροι οι Ρ2Ρ χρήστες εδώ (μου φαίνεται πλέον σαν μια standard ατάκα που την πετάμε όποτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα), ούτε πως χρησιμοποιούν λιγότερο το Voip.
> 
> Γιατί δεν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα;
> ...


Ξεχνάς μια μικρή διαφορά,  εκεί συνήθως οι συνδέσεις ειναι φθηνές και με ογκοχρεώση  :Wink: 

Θυμάσαι ποσο εψάχνες για αν βρείς πακέτο χωρίς ογκοχρέωση;

----------


## chatasos

> Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για αυτό και για το λόγο αυτό τόνισα ότι πρόκειται για ένα πιθανό σενάριο σύμφωνα με τη δική μου λογική. Πάντως αποτελεί το πιο πιθανό service που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται υπάρχει μια σχετική αναφορά από την Cisco http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/121/atm_vbrshape.shtml
> 
> 
> Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μας αναφερεις ένα διαφορετικό τρόπο. Προς το παρόν ο ΟΤΕ αποδίδει ένα συγκεκριμένο BW στα VPs ανάλογα με το rate και το Contention ratio και εσωτερικά τα VCs επειδή είναι ορισμένα σε UBR υλοποιούν την φιλοσοσία του best effort. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μεταφέρεται ο έλεγχος της κίνησης στα VPs και όχι στο κάθε ένα VC. Αυτός είναι άλλωστε και ο κύριος σκοπός χρήσης του VP. Για αυτό άλλωστε (λογικά) εντός του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ συμβαίνει μόνο VP switching και καθόλου VC switching.


Επειδή είχες γράψει το παρακάτω



> *Ο ΟΤΕ μάλλον χρησιμοποιεί την κατηγορία υπηρεσίας VBR-nrt με συγκεκριμένο Peak Cell Rate στα VP tunnels. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ελέγχει το bandwidth που διαμιράζεται σε όλα τα VCs που περιέχονται στο αντίστοιχο VP*. Εσωτερικά σε κάθε ένα VC ισχύει UBR δηλαδή η φιλοσοφία του best effort. Δηλαδή όλα τα VCs που περιέχονται στο ίδιο VP (δηλαδή στο ίδιο rate) ικανοποιούνται ισομερώς.


υπέθεσα πως εννοείς "Ο ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιώντας VBR-nrt ελέγχει το bandwidth που διαμοιράζεται σε όλα τα VCs του συγκεκριμένου VP".
Δηλ. δεν θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιεί CBR και να κάνει το ίδιο?

----------


## PopManiac

> Ξεχνάς μια μικρή διαφορά,  εκεί συνήθως οι συνδέσεις ειναι φθηνές και με ογκοχρεώση 
> 
> Θυμάσαι ποσο εψάχνες για αν βρείς πακέτο χωρίς ογκοχρέωση;


Χμμμμμμ.... That was then, this is now....

Εδώ και μήνες λειτουργούν απεριόριστες προσφορές για γραμμές 3ΜΒ. Επίσης, υπάρχουν διακυμάνσεις στις ογκοχρεώσεις του ΒελγΟΤΕ και προσφέρονται και φθηνά extensions...

 Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν έχω άποψη με στοιχεία αλλά διαισθητικά και μόνο μου φαίνεται πως το Ρ2Ρ κι εδώ παίζει πολύ! Και σου επαναλαμβάνω πως είναι *και* προβληματική η γραμμή μου.

Απλά δεν την αλλάζω γιατί συνέπεσε όταν μετακόμιζα να αγοράζεται ο ISP μου από κάποιον άλλον και μέχρι στιγμής δεν μου έχουν στείλει λογαριασμό όύτε μέσω email και σε επικοινωνία μου για τη χαμηλή μου γραμμή (600-700) μου είπαν πως........ έχω διακόψει τη συνδρομή μου!!! ** PopManiac δεν το λέει ούτε του Βέλγου παπά!!!*

Από την άλλη, Σπύρο, *πώς* είσαι τόοσο βέβαιος πως βασικός λόγος για τα χάλια μας είναι τα Ρ2Ρ; Υπάρχουν στατιστικές στην Ελλάδα για τη χρήση των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων; Μόνο αυτό που λέει ο ΟΤΕ για φορτηγά, νταλίκες και λωρίδες...  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Είναι ευνόητο ότι υπάρχουν μηχανισμοί που ελέγχουν το χρονικό διάστημα για το οποίο συμβαίνει αυτή η αύξηση ταχύτητας, ώστε να μην γίνεται κατάχρηση των όρων που αναφέρονται στο συμβόλαιο (Service Level Agreement).


Ενδιαφέρουσα η αναλυσή σου, όμως είτε έχεις δίκιο είτε όχι στο τεχνικό κομμάτι το πρόβλημα είναι στην παραπάνω πρόταση.
*Ποιο συμβόλαιο;*
Μεταξύ ποιων άκρων; Του DSLAM (OTE) και του BBRAS (OTE) ?
Μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και του εαυτού του δηλαδή;
Και αν εγώ για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος από αυτό το service level, τι θα πρέπει να κάνω; Να το γυρίσω σε ευθείες πληρώνοντας 3000% πάνω;

Το πρόβλημα έχω ξαναπεί δεν είναι αν ο ΟΤΕ ή το δίκτυό του σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης κάποιες φορές παρουσιάζει περιορισμό πακέτων.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι σε κάποια DSLAM αυτός ο περιορισμός φθάνει σε επίπεδο γελοιότητας (10-20pps) και διαρκεί 24 ώρες το 24ωρο!

----------


## Terrorist

Θα πρότεινα να δημιουργήσουμε μια λίστα με την κατάσταση όσο αναφορά την ταχύτητα και τα Packets Per Second για όσα περισσότερα DSLAM γίνεται , ώστε να έχουμε μια εικόνα της κατάστασης. θα μπορούν και οι χρήστες να βλέπουν που οφείλεται η κακομοιριά της γραμμής τους.

----------


## yiapap

Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει καταρχήν να γνωρίζουμε σε ποιο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ DSLAM πέφτουμε. Αυτή η πληροφορία δεν είναι επίσημα ανακοινώσιμη από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Xguru

> Θα πρότεινα να δημιουργήσουμε μια λίστα με την κατάσταση όσο αναφορά την ταχύτητα και τα Packets Per Second για όσα περισσότερα DSLAM γίνεται , ώστε να έχουμε μια εικόνα της κατάστασης. θα μπορούν και οι χρήστες να βλέπουν που οφείλεται η κακομοιριά της γραμμής τους.


Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο είχα σκεφτεί αλλά δεν ξέρω να το κάνω. Δηλαδή να πάνε οι χρήστες να γράφουν τα πρώτα 4 ψηφία του τηλεφώνου τους, την ονομαστική ταχύτητα σύνδεσης και να κάνουν ενα speed test και packet test από το web interface της σελίδας. Μετά να γίνεται κατανομή και να βγαίνουν στατιστικά για το κάθε dslam. Έτσι ο καθένας θα ήξερε τι ταχύτητα να προτιμήσει στο dslam που ανήκει.




> Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει καταρχήν να γνωρίζουμε σε ποιο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ DSLAM πέφτουμε. Αυτή η πληροφορία δεν είναι επίσημα ανακοινώσιμη από τον ΟΤΕ.


Αυτό δεν καθορίζεται αποκλειστικά από τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό; (είχα κατεβάσει παλιότερα μια λίστα που έλεγε σε πιο dslam πέφτει ο καθένας ανάλογα με τον αριθμό του).

----------


## j77

> Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει καταρχήν να γνωρίζουμε σε ποιο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ DSLAM πέφτουμε. Αυτή η πληροφορία δεν είναι επίσημα ανακοινώσιμη από τον ΟΤΕ.


Όταν είχα πρόβλημα με το f200 το πήγα στην crypto και αν και ηταν οκ ο τεχνικός μου είπε στο άλλαξα με το 320 γιατί το dslam σου είναι siemens1 και πιθανόν να έχεις πρόβλημα με το 200. 

Αυτός - ο τεχνικός της crypto i.e. μη σχετιζόμενος με τον ΟΤΕ - που το ήξερε?

~j

----------


## nrg_polini

> Αυτό δεν καθορίζεται αποκλειστικά από τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό; (είχα κατεβάσει παλιότερα μια λίστα που έλεγε σε πιο dslam πέφτει ο καθένας ανάλογα με τον αριθμό του).


Το καθε κεντρο εχει πανω απο 1 dslam και μερικες φορες διαφορετικες μαρκες. Εσυ απλα ξερεις οτι πεφτεις σε αυτο το κεντρο που εχει αυτα τα dslam.

----------


## Terrorist

> Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει καταρχήν να γνωρίζουμε σε ποιο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ DSLAM πέφτουμε. Αυτή η πληροφορία δεν είναι επίσημα ανακοινώσιμη από τον ΟΤΕ.


Σίγουρα δεν θα μπορεί να είναι απόλυτα ακριβές για πολλούς λόγους , αλλά τουλάχιστον να παίρνουμε μια ιδέα της κατάστασης.
Έχω ένα εσωτερικό DSL modem το Fritz DSL SL που στα Windows οι drivers του σου λένε το chipset του Dslam που είσαι, μπορούμε έτσι να ξεχωρίσουμε Siemens με  Intracom ? Το λένε και άλλα modems αυτό  ?
(*και σου διαλύουν το Dial-up Networking των Windows και δεν δουλεύει κάνενα αλλό modem) 

Υπάρχει κανά tool, έτοιμο , που να το στήνεις σε ένα linuxouserver και να μπορούν διάφοροι χρήστες να κάνουν αξιολόγιση της ADSL ? Το λέω αυτό επειδή οι περισσότεροι proviters έχουν αξιοπρεπεί σύνδεση με το grnet και ίσως τα test να είναι πιο σωστά από ότι με το εξωτερικό.
Θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω να στηθεί ένα σε κάποιο μηχάνημα στο Grnet  :Whistle:  (με κάποιο limit στους χρήστες βέβαια, μην το παρακάνουμε κιόλας). 

Έχω φτίαξει ένα πολύ πολύ απλοϊκο σε C προγραμματάκι που του λές πόσα kbyte/sec θέλεις με πόσα Packets Per Second και  εάν είναι δυνατόν στα δημιουργεί και τα στέλνει. Έχω αρχίσει να το φτίαχνω σε threaded client-server μορφή με πιο σωστό τρόπο να δημιουργεί το traffic όπως θα ήθελα να είναι , απλά έχω μπλέξει τώρα και δεν το τελείωσα, το κάνω upload μήπως και φανεί χρήσιμο σε κανέναν. Έχω κάνει δίαφορα γαργαλιστικά πειράματα με αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Αυτό δεν καθορίζεται αποκλειστικά από τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό; (είχα κατεβάσει παλιότερα μια λίστα που έλεγε σε πιο dslam πέφτει ο καθένας ανάλογα με τον αριθμό του).


Όπως λέει και ο nrg_polini σε κάθε κέντρο βρίσκονται διάφορα DSLAM. Ειδικά στις σχετικά πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές βρίσκονται περισσότερα του ενός DSLAM ακόμη και του ίδιου κατασκευαστή/chipset. 
Εγώ π.χ. που μένω Θέρμη ξέρω ότι βρίσκομαι σε DSLAM με Alcatel chipset (μάλλον Intrakom). Τέτοια όμως υπάρχουν δύο-τρία. Και ποτέ δε θα μαθω επίσημα σε ποιο DSLAM από αυτά πέφτω.
Υπόψιν ότι εγώ μπορεί να μην έχω πρόβλημα και το διπλανό ακριβώς DSLAM να έχει. 
Οπότε...

Πάντως το θέμα του περιορισμού πλέον έχι γίνει προφανές σε όλους. Αν διαβάσετε τα αποτελέσματα της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης (PDF)
θα δείτε ότι οι Πάροχοι πλέον έχουν αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιούν ως "πολεμοφόδιο" απέναντι στον ΟΤΕ την προβληματική ποιότητα για τις real-time υπηρεσίες, που είναι και αυτές στις οποίες το πρόβλημα του περιορισμού έχει τη μεγαλύτερη επίπτωση.

Από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που η ΕΕΤΤ θα υποχρεώσει τον ΟΤΕ να υπογράψει SLA με τους Παρόχους και *ίσως* να προσφέρει εναλλακτικά σημεία διασύνδεσης αντί της ΟΚΣΥΑ/2, ίσως θα έχουμε θετικές εξελίξεις πολύ σύντομα*

*για την Ελλάδα φυσικά, δηλαδή εντός του 2006

----------


## kostas_pav

Στο 1242 πάντως, σου λένε σε ποιό DSLAM ανοίκεις και τον κωδικό του.
Εγώ είμαι στο DSLAM Alcatel XD1 στο κέντρο Τερψιθέας, και έχω τεράστια προβλήματα...

----------


## nmavro73

Εμένα πάντως πρόσφατα μου είπαν "οταν έρθει το DSL2 δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα". Γιατι θα το πληρώνουμε χρυσό προφανώς

----------


## globalnoise

> Εμένα πάντως πρόσφατα μου είπαν "οταν έρθει το DSL2 δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα". Γιατι θα το πληρώνουμε χρυσό προφανώς


και δεν θα έχει βάλει κανείς... οπότε θα είναι άδειοι οι BRAS  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Στο 1242 πάντως, σου λένε σε ποιό DSLAM ανοίκεις και τον κωδικό του.
> Εγώ είμαι στο DSLAM Alcatel XD1 στο κέντρο Τερψιθέας, και έχω τεράστια προβλήματα...


Όχι στο 1242 σου λένε "δεν ξέρουμε, δεν απαντάμε".
Εξαρτάται σε ποιον θα πέσεις βέβαια.

Όσο για το ανέκδοτο με το DSL2, την επόμενη φορά μπορείς nmavro73 να του απαντήσεις "Σιγά μην προσδοκώ και ανάσταση νεκρών"... μέρες που είναι!   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nmavro73

Χα χα. Τωρα να μην πω για το τι μπαρούφες άκουσα από τον τεχνικό της υποστήριξης. Επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια

----------


## JoeBar

> Όχι στο 1242 σου λένε "δεν ξέρουμε, δεν απαντάμε".
> Εξαρτάται σε ποιον θα πέσεις βέβαια.
> 
> Όσο για το ανέκδοτο με το DSL2, την επόμενη φορά μπορείς nmavro73 να του απαντήσεις "Σιγά μην προσδοκώ και ανάσταση νεκρών"... μέρες που είναι!


Εγώ πάντως με την πρώτη που πήρα στο 1242 μου είπαν. Μάλλον είμαι από τους τυχερούς...  :Razz:

----------


## ROA

Είμαι σε φίλο που έχει adsl over isdn.
Δοκιμάζουμε ένα παιχνίδι rts το age of empires III.
Συνδεόμαστε με την adsl και μπάινουμε σε δωμάτια. Μόλις ο αριθμός των παιχτών ξεπεράσει τους 4-5 τότε τα ping αρχίζουν από πράσινα να γίνονται κόκκινα απότομα και χωρίς ενδιάμεσα στάδια.
Δοκιμάζουμε μέσω isdn και τότε σε δωμάτια με 6 παίχτες τα ping είναι σταθερά πράσινα...
Αυτό θα πεί γρήγορο ιντερνετ και τα παιχνίδια παίζονται καλήτερα με adsl.
Τα παίρνει (βοήθησα και εγώ) και σήμερα πήγε να κόψει την σύνδεση adsl αφού με isdn μπορεί καλήτερα. Πάει από το κατάστημα (παπάφη στην Θεσ/νίκη) και τι του λέει εκει ένας "υπεύθυνος"...οτι τα 384 μοντεμ έχουν γεμίσει και οτι αν βάλει 512 τότε δεν θα έχει προβλημα...και λέω εγώ στον φίλο (δυστυχώς δεν ήμουν στο οτε) αν είναι έτσι τότε δεν θα κατέβασες με 40 αλλά με 25 λόγω πιταρίσματος του dslam.
Το καλό είναι οτι τελικά την έκοψε την adsl  :Thumbs up:  
Πρέπει να πηγαίνουμε από τα γραφεία τους και να δημιουργούμε "προβλήματα". Να φωνάζουμε να εκβιάζουμε να ...να...να... αλλιώς δεν βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα...

----------


## Terrorist

> Είμαι σε φίλο που έχει adsl over isdn.
> Δοκιμάζουμε ένα παιχνίδι rts το age of empires III.
> Συνδεόμαστε με την adsl και μπάινουμε σε δωμάτια. Μόλις ο αριθμός των παιχτών ξεπεράσει τους 4-5 τότε τα ping αρχίζουν από πράσινα να γίνονται κόκκινα απότομα και χωρίς ενδιάμεσα στάδια.
> Δοκιμάζουμε μέσω isdn και τότε σε δωμάτια με 6 παίχτες τα ping είναι σταθερά πράσινα...
> Αυτό θα πεί γρήγορο ιντερνετ και τα παιχνίδια παίζονται καλήτερα με adsl.
> Τα παίρνει (βοήθησα και εγώ) και σήμερα πήγε να κόψει την σύνδεση adsl αφού με isdn μπορεί καλήτερα. Πάει από το κατάστημα (παπάφη στην Θεσ/νίκη) και τι του λέει εκει ένας "υπεύθυνος"...οτι τα 384 μοντεμ έχουν γεμίσει και οτι αν βάλει 512 τότε δεν θα έχει προβλημα...και λέω εγώ στον φίλο (δυστυχώς δεν ήμουν στο οτε) αν είναι έτσι τότε δεν θα κατέβασες με 40 αλλά με 25 λόγω πιταρίσματος του dslam.
> Το καλό είναι οτι τελικά την έκοψε την adsl  
> Πρέπει να πηγαίνουμε από τα γραφεία τους και να δημιουργούμε "προβλήματα". Να φωνάζουμε να εκβιάζουμε να ...να...να... αλλιώς δεν βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα...


Δεν πάμε καλά, έχουν ξεφύγει, του πρότειναν να αναβαθμίσει την σύνδεση για να "λύθει" το πρόβλημα (που σιγά μη λυνότανε από 20 pps θα πήγαινε 40pps) :Dwarf: , μπορούμε άραγε να πάρουμε γραπτός αυτές τις "λύσεις" ή θα πρέπει να πάμε με κρυφή κάμερα  :Razz: 

Το τραγικό αυτής της υπόθεσης είναι ότι τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τα Downloads δεν δουλεύει και αυτά κουτσουρεμένα και δυστηχώς τα περισσότερα παράπονα είναι μόνο για τα Downloads και όχι για τα υπόλοιπα  :Crying: . 
Για αυτό θα επιμένω να φτιάξουμε την μαύρη λίστα των DSLAM, μπας και αφυπνίσουμε κανέναν. Άλλο να τα γράφουμε αποσπασματικά στο χάος και άλλο να τα  βλέπεις ανάγλυφα  :Razz: .  DSLAM ΧΧΧΧ πιθάνος μέσος όρος Packets per second 20, υπηρεσίες που δουλεύουν ?
Μόνο Web και chat, άλλές χρήσεις , τον ... :Lamer:

----------


## yiapap

> Τα παίρνει (βοήθησα και εγώ) και σήμερα πήγε να κόψει την σύνδεση adsl αφού με isdn μπορεί καλήτερα.


*Αυτό είναι!*
"Καλημέρα σας, θα ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω την ADSL μου"
"Βεβαίως κύριέ μου. Σε 512?"
"Όχι... σε ISDN"
 :Laughing: 

Που είναι οι υποστηρικτές του ΟΤΕ, να μας εξηγήσουν για την καημένη εταιρεία τους;

----------


## sdikr

> *Αυτό είναι!*
> "Καλημέρα σας, θα ήθελα να αναβαθμίσω την ADSL μου"
> "Βεβαίως κύριέ μου. Σε 512?"
> "Όχι... σε ISDN"
> 
> 
> Που είναι οι υποστηρικτές του ΟΤΕ, να μας εξηγήσουν για την καημένη εταιρεία τους;


Με ζήτησε κανείς;

Παρόν :Razz: 

Εγώ  θα πήγαινα  σε LLU  στην καραμιτσός ΝΕΤ,   οπα λάθος,    ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμοι
Καλά θα περιμένω,  σήματα καπνού ίσως  :Wink:

----------


## Acinonyx

Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πραγματα που πολλοί μπερδεύουν.

Δεν είχαμε ποτε πρόβλημα με το cell rate. Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορούμε να πετύχουμε το μέγιστο cell rate χρησιμοποιωντας μεγάλα IP πακέτα (π.χ. download από http). Οπότε είτε ΑBR, είτε ΒBR, είτε CBR, είτε ότι άλλο QoS εφαρμόζεται στα ATM Cells δεν μας επηρρεάζει.

Άρα όταν αναφερόμαστε σε συμφόρηση αυτή είναι σε ρυθμό IP πακέτων δηλαδή pps και σε καμία περίπτωση σε bitrate, kilοbitrate ή cell rate. Προφανως τα κυκλώματα του ΟΤΕ έχουν κάποιο ανώτατο όριο σε IP πακέτα και όταν αυτό το όριο φτάσει, αρχίζει και μοιράζει ίσα στον καθέναν ένα ένα τα πακέτα στη σειρά (SFQ).

Το ότι το όριο εντοπίζεται αποκλειστικά σε IP πακέτα σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόζεται σε μέσο που δεν υπάρχουν IP πακέτα. Δε μπορεί να εφαρμόζεται στο ATM cells.


Η πρώτη μετατροπή απο IP σε ATM cells γίνεται στον BRAS όπου χρειάζεται να ληφθούν από τον ISP να αποτουνελιστούν, να απόσυμπιεστούν και να σταλούν. Aπό τον BRAS μεχρι την τερματική μας συσκευή (το modem μας) όμως, ταξιδευουν ενθυλακισμένα σε ATM cells που σημαίνει πως εκεί αποκλείεται να υπαρχει όριο σε IP πακετα. Στο modem μας γίνεται η μετατροπή του ATM σε PPPoE (και στη συνέχεια σε IP) και εκεί ξανεμφανίζονται τα IP πακέτα.

Οπότε αν μπορεί να μπει κάπου περιορισμός στα IP πακέτα, μπαίνει από τον BRAS και πριν. Το ότι γίνεται με όλους τους ISP και έχει διαφορετική συμπεριφορά ανάλογα με το DSLAM μας δείχνει ότι το πρόβλημα περιορισμού του ρυθμού των IP πακετων βρίσκεται στον BRAS του OTE και όχι του ISP.

Μία περίπτωση είναι το πρόβλημα αυτό να προέρχεται από αδυναμία των router του OTE να αποσυμπιέσουν γρήγορα τα IP πακέτα απο l2tp. Η αποσυμπίεση είναι η μόνη διαδικασία που χρειάζεται σχετικά μεγάλη επεξεργαστική ισχύ.

----------


## jimarass

ΠΑιδιά καλησπέρα. Είμαι με HOL adsl 384 και λόγω ΟΤΕ έχω πρόβλημα με VOIP τηλεφωνία. Έχω ακούσει ότι η Vivodi δεν έχει τέτοια προβλήματα και ότι το VOIP της τρέχει κανόνι. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, και αν ναι, ισχύει μόνο για FLL ή και για Shared LL επίσης?Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## j77

Ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει να δείτε πως μερικοί οργανώνονται για παρόμοια θέματα στο εξωτερικό

http://www.savetheinternet.com/=faq

----------


## EvilHawk

> Ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει να δείτε πως μερικοί οργανώνονται για παρόμοια θέματα στο εξωτερικό
> 
> http://www.savetheinternet.com/=faq


Αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια. Αλλά τi σχέση εχει τώρα αυτό με το thread που το έγραψες?  :Whistle:

----------


## globalnoise

> ΠΑιδιά καλησπέρα. Είμαι με HOL adsl 384 και λόγω ΟΤΕ έχω πρόβλημα με VOIP τηλεφωνία. Έχω ακούσει ότι η Vivodi δεν έχει τέτοια προβλήματα και ότι το VOIP της τρέχει κανόνι. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, και αν ναι, ισχύει μόνο για FLL ή και για Shared LL επίσης?Ευχαριστώ!


Ισχύει γενικά για LLU  :Smile:

----------


## delis7

Σίγουρα???
Δηλαδή αν μου τελειώσει η forthnet και κάνω μια συνδρομή στη vivodi  χορις γραμμή από vivo με γραμμή από ΟΤΕ θα δω περισσότερα pps???

----------


## MNP-10

Οχι με απλη συνδρομη. Πρεπει η γραμμη σου να τερματιζει σε DSLAM vivo (shared llu ή full llu), αλλιως δεν γινεται τιποτα.

----------


## delis7

Μάλλον δεν έχω καταλάβει την διαφορα μεταξύ shared llu καί full llu.

----------


## jimarass

> Μάλλον δεν έχω καταλάβει την διαφορα μεταξύ shared llu καί full llu.


Το shared llu είναι ότι η vivodi θα διαχειρίζεται το δισύρματο του ΟΤΕ που φτάνει σπίτι σου στις συχνότητες που αφορούν το adsl. Το τηλέφωνο παραμένει ΟΤΕ. Full llu σημαίνει ότι η vivodi διαχειρίζεται όλες τις συχνότητες και επομένως παύεις να πληρώνεις πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ και το τηλέφωνό σου αλλάζει.Η καλήτερη λύση ώστε να έχεις καλά packets είναι το shared llu, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε φορητότητα το τηλε΄φωνό μας και να γλιτώσουμε από τον ΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## Xguru

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι για το full LLU, αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έχεις ούτε τηλέφωνο, υπάρχει Full LLU παροχέας που θα τραβήξει δικιά του γραμμή στο σπίτι σου ή αναγκαστικά θα πάς μέσω ΟΤΕ και ο τελευταίος απλά θα νοικιάσει αφού γίνει η σύνδεση τη γραμμή στον παροχέα;

----------


## ka8arma

Παιδια εχω σοβαρο προβλημα με τη dsl μου(384 hol bb)  ειμαι Ν.Ηρακλειο και ολοι τη μερα σερνεται no games,no voip και μετα τις 4 το βραδι μια χαρα.
να αναβαθμησω σε 512 η θα εχω τα ιδια??

----------


## BlindG

Δεν παίρνω όρκο αλλά το πρόβλημά σου μάλλον δεν θα διορθωθεί με την αναβάθμιση. Αν το dslam σου είναι γεμάτο, πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα θα έχεις.
Ίσως να είσαι τυχερός και οι 512 πόρτες να έχουν περισσότερες κενές θέσεις οπότε να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση... Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλό θα ήταν να μάθεις τι παίζει με το dslam στο οποίο είσαι συνδεδεμένος. Πώς θα το κάνεις αυτό? Οι 2 επικρατέστεροι τρόποι είναι

α1) Για ΟΤΕ εδώ
α2) Για Vivodi εδώ

β) Ένα τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου (και καλή τύχη  :Thumbs up: )

----------


## anon

Μερικά επιχειρήματα λογικής:

1) Ο κόφτης πακέτων δεν είναι μια μόνιμη κατάσταση. Εχει παρατηρηθεί ότι σε ώρες μη αιχμής δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (πχ όπως το τριήμερο ή μετα απο διακοπές της ΔΕΗ κλπ) εκεί όπου υπάρχει το πρόβλημα αυτό. Και επειδή μπορεί να συμβαίνει σε ακανόνιστες ώρες, άρα δεν είναι προγραμματισμένο. Αρα ο κόφτης δεν είναι μόνιμη κατάσταση και μάλλον ενεργοποιείτε σε συνθήκες κορεσμού ή σχεδόν κορεσμού (πχ στο 80% "γεμίσματος" της γραμμής DSLAM - BBRAS)

2) Ειπώθηκε ότι μπορεί να φταίει ο BBRAS του ΟΤΕ και ότι λόγω επεξεργαστικής δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει τόσα IP πακέτα, οπότε τα κόβει. Ομως, χωρίς να ξερω λεπτομέρειες και απλά εικάζοντας, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο upload συνήθως ακόμη και στις χειρότερες των περιπτώσεων. Εαν ήταν θέμα ισχύος της CPU, τότε θα είχε πρόβλημα και εκεί, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Να ισομοιράζει η cpu του bbras μεταξύ upload / download μου φαίνεται λιγο παράξενο, αλλά όχι βέβαια αδύνατο (είπαμε δεν ξέρω τι μηχανήματα έχει ο ΟΤΕ και λεπτομέρειες αυτών, απλώς εικασίες κάνω). Απο την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου με τα cisco τουλάχιστον, κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει (ισομοιρασμός επεξεργαστικής ισχύος). Αρα το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

3) Επίσης θα ήταν πιο εύκολο (και απο επεξεργαστική ισχύ) να υλοποιηθεί ίσως ο πλήρης καταμερισμός της ταχύτητας, μιας και στα ΑΤΜ κυκλώματα, που υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος κελιού, συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα σημαίνει και συγκεκριμένος αριθμός ΑΤΜ κελιών. Εδώ όμως δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ο περιορισμός είναι στα IP πακέτα. Δηλαδή με το που έρχεται ένα IP πακέτο στον BBRAS το ενθυλακώνει σε όσα ΑΤΜ κελιά χρειάζεται και μετά παέι στο επόμενο ΙΡ πακέτο. Και για κάθε σύνδεση (όταν μπαίνει ο κόφτης σε λειτουργία) έχει συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ΙΡ πακέτων. Αυτό εμένα μου θυμίζει προγραμματισμό buffers (queueing). Δηλαδή έχει έναν μέγιστο αριθμό ΙΡ πακέτων (buffer) για το σύνολο των συνδέσεων του BBRAS, η οποία όμως αναλογικά για κάθε σύνδεση δεν ξεπερνά τα 30 για τις συνδέσεις 384 (όπως έχει παρατηρηθεί). Οπότε εαν όλες οι συνδέσεις είναι ενεργές, μόνο 30 πακέτα buffer παίρνει η καθεμία και πάει. Εαν δεν είναι όλες ενεργές, τότε αυτές που είναι έχουν μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο. Και αυτό φυσικά είναι μια εικασία. Εαν κάποιος, ειδικά απο μέσα, ξέρει περισσότερα ας μας πει πέντε πραγματάκια να ξέρουμε τουλάχιστον τι παίζει και ποιόν να κατηγοράμε..

----------


## yiapap

anon,
Το "30" που λες μήπως εξηγεί και το γιατί στα μεγάλα πακέτα (http/ftp) δε φαίνεται να έχουν το πρόβλημα.
Αν το μέγεθος του IP πακέτου είναι 1500bytes τότε με τα 30pps έχουμε 30*1500=45000bytes/sec, που είναι μια χαρά για μια 384

Όμως αν ισχύει αυτό τότε στις 512 θα πρέπει να βλεπουμε 40pps και στις 1024 80pps.

Μπορεί κάποιος να το επαληθεύσει; Γιατί αν πραγματικά οι 512 "κολλάνε" στα 40 και οι 1024, στα 80 τότε μιλάμε ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ για κόφτη και μάλιστα ενσυνείδητο!!!

Αν αυτά που λέγαμε τόσο καιρό περί συνωστισμού (congestion) ισχύαν και δεν υπήρχε συγκεκριμένος κόφτης τότε τα pps θα έπρεπε να μειώνονται χωρίς άνω όριο. Δηλαδή οι 384 θα είχαν 20-30, όσα και οι 512, όσα και οι 1024... θεωρώντας φυσικά ότι τα vp (ή vc.. χμμμ) θα είχαν τον ίδιο λόγο συμφόρησης.

----------


## anon

Τον κόφτη θα πρέπει να τον σκεφτείς σαν traffic shaper στην εξοδο του brass προς τα σένα, και σίγουρα εαν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, θα παίζει ρόλο και το contention ratio (που είναι άλλο για τις 512 και 1024), γιατί αυτό ουσιαστικά προκαθορίζει την πραγματική ταχύτητα μεταξύ DSLAM & BBRAS (και αυτο πάλι στο περίπου μιας και είναι οι διαβαθμίσεις κλιμακωτά πχ ανα 100 χρήστες). Δηλαδή εαν ισχύει ο συλλογισμός, όταν φτάνει σε κάποιο όριο η γραμμή ώστε να υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα, τσούπ αρχίζει και κόβει (ή ακριβέστερα σε θάβει στο βάθος μεγάλων buffers) 30pps για τις 384. Για τις 512 ίσως ναναι 50-60 και για τις 1024 αρκετά πάνω απο 100pps. Είπαμε, εικασίες κάνουμε.

οσο για το 30 έχει ειπωθεί απο άλλους προγενέστερα στο νήμα. Οταν έχεις http/ftp/smtp, ναι σου δίνει, σχεδόν την μέγιστη ταχύτητα της γραμμής. (30 * 1500 bytes = 45000 bytes * 8 = 360,000 bits - χοντρικά φαίνεται ότι στην 384 παίζεις σχεδόν με πλήρη ταχύτητα)

----------


## Terrorist

> Μερικά επιχειρήματα λογικής:
> 
> 1) Ο κόφτης πακέτων δεν είναι μια μόνιμη κατάσταση. Εχει παρατηρηθεί ότι σε ώρες μη αιχμής δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (πχ όπως το τριήμερο ή μετα απο διακοπές της ΔΕΗ κλπ) εκεί όπου υπάρχει το πρόβλημα αυτό. Και επειδή μπορεί να συμβαίνει σε ακανόνιστες ώρες, άρα δεν είναι προγραμματισμένο. Αρα ο κόφτης δεν είναι μόνιμη κατάσταση και μάλλον ενεργοποιείτε σε συνθήκες κορεσμού ή σχεδόν κορεσμού (πχ στο 80% "γεμίσματος" της γραμμής DSLAM - BBRAS)
> 
> 2) Ειπώθηκε ότι μπορεί να φταίει ο BBRAS του ΟΤΕ και ότι λόγω επεξεργαστικής δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει τόσα IP πακέτα, οπότε τα κόβει. Ομως, χωρίς να ξερω λεπτομέρειες και απλά εικάζοντας, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο upload συνήθως ακόμη και στις χειρότερες των περιπτώσεων. Εαν ήταν θέμα ισχύος της CPU, τότε θα είχε πρόβλημα και εκεί, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Να ισομοιράζει η cpu του bbras μεταξύ upload / download μου φαίνεται λιγο παράξενο, αλλά όχι βέβαια αδύνατο (είπαμε δεν ξέρω τι μηχανήματα έχει ο ΟΤΕ και λεπτομέρειες αυτών, απλώς εικασίες κάνω). Απο την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου με τα cisco τουλάχιστον, κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει (ισομοιρασμός επεξεργαστικής ισχύος). Αρα το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> 3) Επίσης θα ήταν πιο εύκολο (και απο επεξεργαστική ισχύ) να υλοποιηθεί ίσως ο πλήρης καταμερισμός της ταχύτητας, μιας και στα ΑΤΜ κυκλώματα, που υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος κελιού, συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα σημαίνει και συγκεκριμένος αριθμός ΑΤΜ κελιών. Εδώ όμως δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Ο περιορισμός είναι στα IP πακέτα. Δηλαδή με το που έρχεται ένα IP πακέτο στον BBRAS το ενθυλακώνει σε όσα ΑΤΜ κελιά χρειάζεται και μετά παέι στο επόμενο ΙΡ πακέτο. Και για κάθε σύνδεση (όταν μπαίνει ο κόφτης σε λειτουργία) έχει συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ΙΡ πακέτων. Αυτό εμένα μου θυμίζει προγραμματισμό buffers (queueing). Δηλαδή έχει έναν μέγιστο αριθμό ΙΡ πακέτων (buffer) για το σύνολο των συνδέσεων του BBRAS, η οποία όμως αναλογικά για κάθε σύνδεση δεν ξεπερνά τα 30 για τις συνδέσεις 384 (όπως έχει παρατηρηθεί). Οπότε εαν όλες οι συνδέσεις είναι ενεργές, μόνο 30 πακέτα buffer παίρνει η καθεμία και πάει. Εαν δεν είναι όλες ενεργές, τότε αυτές που είναι έχουν μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο. Και αυτό φυσικά είναι μια εικασία. Εαν κάποιος, ειδικά απο μέσα, ξέρει περισσότερα ας μας πει πέντε πραγματάκια να ξέρουμε τουλάχιστον τι παίζει και ποιόν να κατηγοράμε..


Δεν έχω καμία ιδέα πως είναι στημένο το bbras του ΟΤΕ και με τι τρόπο προκαλείται το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα , πάντος από αρκετές δοκιμές που είχα κάνει από το σπίτι μου με ένα pc στο πανεπιστήμιο υπάρχει πρόβλημα και στο upload, δεν είχα καταφέρει να εξακριβώσω κατά πόσο συσχετίζονται, αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να υπάρχει εξάρτηση. Τις δοκιμές τις έκανα με UDP πακέτα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μην υπάρχει εξάρτηση των Packets per second και το bitrate που ανέβαζα και κατέβαζα. Τις δοκιμές αυτές τις είχα κάνει στο περιβόητο και φημισμένο φοιτητό-DLSAM Κωσταντινουπόλεως όταν ήμουν στην Πάτρα.

Ήταν μια περιόδος που είχα και μια συνδρομή της OTENET και έκανα μερικές δοκιμές για να δω εάν υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξυ OTENET και Forthnet που έχω κανονικά και παρατήρισα ότι ενώ όταν ήμουν με forthnet αντιμετόπιζα κάποια προβλήματα με τα PPS, όταν συνδεόμουν με την OTENET δεν στούμπωνε σχεδόν με τίποτα, όλα αυτά στο Dslam 74 Siemens-Σόλωνας ... , μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος αυτό ?

----------


## dfk_7677

> Τον κόφτη θα πρέπει να τον σκεφτείς σαν traffic shaper στην εξοδο του brass προς τα σένα, και σίγουρα εαν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, θα παίζει ρόλο και το contention ratio (που είναι άλλο για τις 512 και 1024), γιατί αυτό ουσιαστικά προκαθορίζει την πραγματική ταχύτητα μεταξύ DSLAM & BBRAS (και αυτο πάλι στο περίπου μιας και είναι οι διαβαθμίσεις κλιμακωτά πχ ανα 100 χρήστες). Δηλαδή εαν ισχύει ο συλλογισμός, όταν φτάνει σε κάποιο όριο η γραμμή ώστε να υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα, τσούπ αρχίζει και κόβει (ή ακριβέστερα σε θάβει στο βάθος μεγάλων buffers) 30pps για τις 384. Για τις 512 ίσως ναναι 50-60 και για τις 1024 αρκετά πάνω απο 100pps. Είπαμε, εικασίες κάνουμε.
> 
> οσο για το 30 έχει ειπωθεί απο άλλους προγενέστερα στο νήμα. Οταν έχεις http/ftp/smtp, ναι σου δίνει, σχεδόν την μέγιστη ταχύτητα της γραμμής. (30 * 1500 bytes = 45000 bytes * 8 = 360,000 bits - χοντρικά φαίνεται ότι στην 384 παίζεις σχεδόν με πλήρη ταχύτητα)


Eγώ βρίσκομαι στην Παλλήνη (210-603****) με ADSL ΑΡΥΣ και ISP Forthnet 384/128. Όταν έχω πρόβλημα με τα pps, αυτά πέφτουν ακόμα και στα 20 max. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο αριθμός των max pps μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με την ώρα, προφανώς ανάλογα με το πόση κίνηση υπάρχει στο DSLAM. Αυτό μάλλον δείχνει ότι αν υπάρχει εσκεμμένος κόφτης, τότε δεν προσαρμόζεται σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό pps, αλλά μάλλον τα διαμοιράζει μεταξύ των χρηστών.

----------


## manicx

Εγώ πάντως Αγία Παρασκευή έχω προσέξει το εξής αξιοπερίεργο. Μέχρι πριν από 2-3 εβδομάδες με 512 όλα πέταγαν. Ξαφνικά, από τα 25ms ping σε ntua.gr, ανέβηκαν όλα στα 40-50 σε peak ώρες. 

Τώρα το φοβερό είναι ότι σε online gaming το ping παραμένει σταθερό εκεί, 40-50ms. Αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, όταν και μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι το dslam είναι πακτωμένο (και με test ταχύτητα σε download από ftp όπου πέφτει η ταχύτητα) μέχρι τον θεό, αρχίζει και γίνεται εμφανές το πρόβλημα όπου ξαφνικά το ping ανεβαίνει στα 200ms για 5-10 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά ξαναπέφτει. 

Έκανα αμέτρητα τεστ το Σάββατο για το συγκεκριμένο. Όταν φαίνονταν να είναι λιγότερο πακτωμένο, το παραπάνω συνέβαινε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια 4.5-5 λεπτών. Όταν ήταν περισσότερο πακτωμένο το έκανε κάθε 3λεπτο. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι εμφανές και όταν πχ αλλάζεις map στο Counterstrike. Κάνει πολύ περισσότερη ώρα να μπει και όταν μπαίνει ξεκιναει με ping 7000!!! Μετά τζουπ, πέφτει στα 40-50 και ξεκινάει η παραπάνω ιστορία. 

Το συγκεκριμένο το λέω για να τεκμηριώσω την πρώτη παρατήρηση του anon την οποία μάλιστα ήθελα να την κάνω κι εγώ αλλά με πρόλαβε.

----------


## psyxakias

Επανέρχομαι στο club των "πακετομένων" μετά από αρκετό καιρό...  :Sad: 

Τους τελευταίους 4-5 μήνες με 1024 γραμμή & σύνδεση, δεν αντιμετώπιζα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα ούτε στα πακέτα αλλά ούτε και στις ταχύτητες. Όποτε ήθελα να κατεβάσω κάτι αμέσως είχα διαθέσιμα 118-120+ kB/sec και από πακέτα άψογος (ξεπερνούσα τα 800 pps με μικρά πακέτα στο πολύ άνετο). Υπάρχει όμως μια ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ λεπτομέρεια, έκανα αρκετά light χρήση, 3-4 GB downloads το μήνα!

Από προχθές αποφάσισα να κατεβάσω κάποια πράγματα που ήθελα, με 1 FTP connection το πρώτο 24ωρο κατέβαζα σταθερά με 116.2 kB/sec (καλό για average 24 ωρών) και τα pings μου ήταν <100 ms.

Από σήμερα όμως το πρωί, τα pings μου ανέβηκαν στα 1000+ ms (στο 1ο hop με μόνο 1 FTP connection ανοιχτό!!) και η ταχύτητα έπεσε στα 43-44 kB/sec ΑΚΟΜΑ και από τον FTP του provider μου. Επίσης τα πακέτα που λαμβάνω είναι μια ευθεία γραμμή στα 30 pps. Έκανα ένα test με μικρότερα πακέτα, πάλι 30 pps δεν τα ξεπερνώ που να χτυπιέμαι.

Το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι ότι έγινα εσκεμμένα rate-limited στα 30 pps λόγω heavy usage (9.5-10 GB transfer σε 24 ώρες)... έχετε κάποια άλλη εξήγηση που μου διαφεύγει;

ΥΣ: Πήρα τηλέφωνο 121, θα με ειδοποιήσουν εντός 48 ωρών είπαν.  :Crying:

----------


## Xguru

> Το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι ότι έγινα εσκεμμένα rate-limited στα 30 pps λόγω heavy usage (9.5-10 GB transfer σε 24 ώρες)... έχετε κάποια άλλη εξήγηση που μου διαφεύγει;


Έπεσες στην ατυχή συγκυρία του ότι γύρισε ο κόσμος από τις διακοπές και "έπιασε πάλι δουλειά" γεμάτος τύψεις επειδή έμεινε αργό το internet για μεγάλο διάστημα!

----------


## psyxakias

> Έπεσες στην ατυχή συγκυρία του ότι γύρισε ο κόσμος από τις διακοπές και "έπιασε πάλι δουλειά".


Το σκέφτηκα αυτό, αλλά πριν το πάσχα (Ιανούαριο-Απρίλιο) ήταν α-ψ-ο-γ-α, δεν ειχε "πιάσει δουλειά" τότε ο κόσμος; Εγώ έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ "έπιασαν δουλειά"..  :Sad:

----------


## gedi

> ...Μέχρι πριν από 2-3 εβδομάδες με 512 όλα πέταγαν... 
> ...Αλλά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις...αρχίζει και γίνεται εμφανές το πρόβλημα όπου ξαφνικά το ping ανεβαίνει στα 200ms για 5-10 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά ξαναπέφτει. 
> Έκανα αμέτρητα τεστ το Σάββατο για το συγκεκριμένο. Όταν φαίνονταν να είναι λιγότερο πακτωμένο, το παραπάνω συνέβαινε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια 4.5-5 λεπτών. Όταν ήταν περισσότερο πακτωμένο το έκανε κάθε 3λεπτο. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι εμφανές και όταν πχ αλλάζεις map στο Counterstrike. Κάνει πολύ περισσότερη ώρα να μπει και όταν μπαίνει ξεκιναει με ping 7000!!! Μετά τζουπ, πέφτει στα 40-50 και ξεκινάει η παραπάνω ιστορία. 
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο το λέω για να τεκμηριώσω την πρώτη παρατήρηση του anon την οποία μάλιστα ήθελα να την κάνω κι εγώ αλλά με πρόλαβε.


Ακριβώς τα παραπάνω συμβαίνουν και σε μένα (ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ: Battlefield2, DSLAM Κεραμεικού)

----------


## Hwoarang

Μήπως απλά μπουκωσαν τα DSLAM σας?

----------


## ownagE_

> Ακριβώς τα παραπάνω συμβαίνουν και σε μένα (ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ: Battlefield2, DSLAM Κεραμεικού)


Αυτά γίνονται και σε μένα δηλαδή στο CS κανει connect με 13000ms και πρεπει να περιμενω λιγο για να ξεκολλησει..
Καποιες φορες δεν κανει καθολου connect και πεφτει το internet για 2-3 λεπτα  :Crying:   :Thumb down:

----------


## trkostas

> Παιδια εχω σοβαρο προβλημα με τη dsl μου(384 hol bb)  ειμαι Ν.Ηρακλειο και ολοι τη μερα σερνεται no games,no voip και μετα τις 4 το βραδι μια χαρα.
> να αναβαθμησω σε 512 η θα εχω τα ιδια??


έχω την ίδια σύνδεση απο hol και πέφτω στο κέντρο Ν. Ηρακλείου !!!αναβαθμισα σε 512 και εξακολουθώ να εχω τα ίδια προβλήματα με τον περιορισμό πακέτων...
οχι με τηνίδια συχνότητα αλλα τα απογεύματα δεν ξεπερνώ τα 40!

----------


## psyxakias

εμένα στις 02:00 ξεμπούκωσε, προβλέπω να ξαναμπουκώσει το πρωί. απλά μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση ότι 4 μήνες που κατέβαζα <9 Gb ανά μήνα, ήταν άψογη η γραμμή. μία μέρα κατέβασα 10 Gb και διαλύθηκε το σύμπαν.

----------


## globalnoise

> Αυτά γίνονται και σε μένα δηλαδή στο CS κανει connect με 13000ms και πρεπει να περιμενω λιγο για να ξεκολλησει..
> Καποιες φορες δεν κανει καθολου connect και πεφτει το internet για 2-3 λεπτα


Κλασσικά συμπτώματα περιορισμού πακέτων  :Wink:  Ειδικά στο cs:s εμένα μου κολλούσε στο "Sending Client info" κατά την φόρτοση του map  :Shifty:

----------


## Terrorist

> εμένα στις 02:00 ξεμπούκωσε, προβλέπω να ξαναμπουκώσει το πρωί. απλά μου κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση ότι 4 μήνες που κατέβαζα <9 Gb ανά μήνα, ήταν άψογη η γραμμή. μία μέρα κατέβασα 10 Gb και διαλύθηκε το σύμπαν.


Πολύ παράξενη σύμπτωση, φαίνεται σαν να σου βάλανε limit στο DSLAM. Μου είχε πει μια φορά ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ στο περίφημο DSLAM Κωσταντινουπόλεως, ότι γίνονται update από τα κεντρικά κάποια limits στο DSLAM ανάλογα με το κίνηση του κάθε χρήστη κάθε 24 ώρες. Φυσικά δεν τον είχα πιστέψει και δεν με απασχολούσε το θέμα και ο συγκεκριμένος τεχνικός δεν με έπειθε για τις γνώσεις του, γιατί είχαμε ακούσει πολλές και δίαφορες μπαρούφες. Εάν όμως στρώσει έτσι απλά τότε πραγματικά είναι ύποπτο.

----------


## Hwoarang

Ακόμα και έτσι να ειναι ( με limit στα DSLAMS ) είναι ένα πρόβλημα που δεν μπορούμε να το αποδείξουμε ( όπως και αυτό των περιορισμένων πακέτων ) οπότε δυστυχώς μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούν να γίνονται.

Κανενας άραγε απο το φόρουμ δεν γνωρίζει κανενα ανώτατο στέλεχος στον ΟΤΕ να μας πει τι συμβαίνει? Ούτως ή αλλως ανώνυμα ειναι

Μου κάνει αίσθηση ότι γύρω στις 15000 άτομα ειναι γραμμένα. Κάποιος θα έχει ένα μεγάλο βίσμα στον ΟΤΕ :Thinking:

----------


## ownagE_

> Κλασσικά συμπτώματα περιορισμού πακέτων  Ειδικά στο cs:s εμένα μου κολλούσε στο "Sending Client info" κατά την φόρτοση του map


Το ξέρω οτι ειναι περιορισμος πακέτων (με το all seeying eye ειχα βρει 22 pps max μια μερα :Thumb down:  )

Κι εμένα στο "Sending Client Info..." κολλάει (CS:S)

----------


## psyxakias

Έστειλα ένα 3σελιδο e-mail στην Vivodi για κάποιες διευκρινίσεις μπας και πάω προς τα εκεί, γιατί έχω απογοητευτεί εντελώς με τα "πακέτακια" του ΟΤΕ. Στο μόνο που κολλάω με την Vivodi είναι η χρονική διάρκεια μετάβασης από ΟΤΕ σε Vivodi. Ελπίζω να μου προτείνουν καμμιά λύση..

----------


## ownagE_

εγώ δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν καθόλου.. Θα πήγαινα αμέσως Vivo

----------


## 123456789

Κρίμαι κρίμα.
Με το που τελειώσανε οι γιορτές, από δευτέρα πάλι στα ίδια σκ....

ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ του κερατά το VoIP (Θεσσαλονίκη, Ερμού).

15 μέρες κράτησε το voip...

----------


## Hwoarang

> Έστειλα ένα 3σελιδο e-mail στην Vivodi για κάποιες διευκρινίσεις μπας και πάω προς τα εκεί, γιατί έχω απογοητευτεί εντελώς με τα "πακέτακια" του ΟΤΕ. Στο μόνο που κολλάω με την Vivodi είναι η χρονική διάρκεια μετάβασης από ΟΤΕ σε Vivodi. Ελπίζω να μου προτείνουν καμμιά λύση..


Εαν έχεις δύο ζευγη στον κατανεμητη μπορεις να έχεις και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα χωρις να έχεις διαστημα μεταβασης ( περα απο τις 20 μέρες της ενεργοποίησης )

----------


## psyxakias

> εγώ δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν καθόλου.. Θα πήγαινα αμέσως Vivo


Όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες ούτε εγώ το σκέφτομαι πλέον, αν και είχα αρκετούς ενδοιασμούς παλιότερα για την Vivodi.. δε μπορώ να φανταστώ πόσο χειρότερα από τον ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε να είναι και θέλω άμεσα να την δοκιμάσω.

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι η χρονική διάρκεια μετάβασης μεταξύ ΟΤΕ σε Vivodi (και vice-versa αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά). Έχω ακούσει ιστορίες από φίλους που χρειάστηκαν έως και 40 αλλά και 50 ημερολογιακές ημέρες.. κάτι τέτοιο θα σημαίνει για μένα έξτρα 275-300€ επιβάρυνση λόγω ΕΠΑΚ. Οπότε φαντάσου να πάω Vivodi, κάτι να πάει στραβά και να πρέπει να γυρίσω ΟΤΕ και να έχω χρεωθεί καμμιά 600€ ΕΠΑΚ διότι χρειάζομαι το Internet ανοιχτό τουλάχιστον 8-14 ώρες καθημερινά για καθαρά επαγγελματικούς λόγους.

Έτσι έχω στείλει ένα 3σελιδο e-mail στη Vivodi με καμμιά 10αριά ερωτήσεις να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει για να αποφύγω τέτοια προβλήματα. Γνωρίζω ότι μια λύση είναι να βάλω 2η γραμμή αλλά πέρα του ότι είναι φασαρία, δεν επιθυμώ να έχω δύο γραμμές οπότε ακυρώνοντας μετά την παλιά θα χάσω το νούμερο ή θα πρέπει να μπλέξω σε άλλες ιστορίες με φορητότητες κλπ.

Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η ελληνική πραγματικότητα, γνωρίζουμε ότι έχουμε μια καλύτερη επιλογή (Vivodi) αλλά η διαδικασία και μόνο με προβληματίζει. Τέλος πάντων, περιμένω απάντηση από την Vivodi αν και δεν έχω ιδιαιτερά πολλές ελπίδες λόγω ότι κατανοώ ότι αυτές οι χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες δάκτυλος του ΟΤΕ είναι. Μακάρι πάντως να υπάρχει μια μέση λύση που δεν έχω σκεφτεί.

----------


## ownagE_

χμμ καταλαβαινώ αλλα σήμερα δε βλέπω πάνω απο 30 pps (!!!) και τα εχω παρει..

----------


## psyxakias

> Έπεσες στην ατυχή συγκυρία του ότι γύρισε ο κόσμος από τις διακοπές και "έπιασε πάλι δουλειά" γεμάτος τύψεις επειδή έμεινε αργό το internet για μεγάλο διάστημα!


Όλη μέρα τριγυρνάει αυτό στο μυαλό μου πάντως... θα είχε λογική αν κάνουν όλοι σα τρελοί να κατεβάσουν το "υλικό" που δε κατέβασαν στις γιορτές λόγω απουσίας τους.. αλλά και πάλι εγώ νιώθω ότι είναι ύποπτο ότι έφαγα το 30 pps αμέσως μετά την συμπλήρωση 24ωρου με full download.

Τι να πω... δε ξέρω. Vivodi πλέον είσαι η μόνη μου ελπίδα.. Μην με απογοητεύσεις με τίποτα χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## N3ptun3

Psyxakia επείδη και εγώ είμαι στο club των πακετομένων και τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα χώρις να δω αποτέλεσμα .... τι κερδίζω εάν περάσω στη vivodi ?

----------


## Hwoarang

Πολλα πολλα πολλα πακέτα :Wink:

----------


## anon

@psyxakias

Αυτό που λές κινεί υποψίες. Εαν πέφτει η ταχύτητά σου, μετά απο κάποιες ώρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας, τότε κάνε δοκιμή με ένα demo ή άλλο λογαριασμό. Εαν με εκείνο παίζει καλά, τότε έχουμε κόφτη απο τον πάροχο (σίγουρα πράγματα). Εαν όχι, τότε είμαστε ακόμη στην αβεβαιότητα με κυριότερο υπαίτιο τον ΟΤΕ.

Οσο για τις εξηγήσεις που δίνουν διάφοροι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ, εγώ δεν πιστεύω τίποτα απο αυτά που λένε. Στην πραγματικότητα ούτε και εκείνοι ξέρουν. Το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι πως να στήνουν τον εξοπλισμό και να κάνουν τις συνδέσεις. Απο την στιγμή που τα DSLAMs είναι συνδεδεμένα, όλα (προγραμματισμός - ρυθμίσεις) γίνονται με τηλεδιαχείρηση και δεν με ξενίζει το γεγονός να γίνεται και απο την ίδια την προμηθεύτρια εταιρία. Οπότε ότι λένε οι ΟΤΕτζήδες, είναι ότι έχουν ακούσει. Δηλαδή εαν αρχίσουμε πχ συστηματικά να λέμε ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλετε πχ σε ενα bug που έχει ονομαστεί pastafarian  :Laughing:  να είστε σίγουροι ότι μετα απο λίγο καιρό θα το ακούτε ως εξήγηση απο τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ !!! Αφήστε που με την εθελουσία, και με την κληρονομιά των εργαζομένων που είχε ως τώρα, αμφιβάλλω για το αριθμό ικανων τεχνικών να λειτουργούν τέτοια συστήματα (οι περισσότεροι τυφλοσούρτικα κάνουν ορισμένες δουλειές). Εν έτει 1996 δεν μπορούσα να πείσω έναν προιστάμενο επικοινωνιών του ΟΤΕ (μια μισθωμένα HellasCOM που τότε αρχίσαν να τα δίνουν) ότι μπορούσαμε μέσα απο 64Kbps HellasCOM να περάσω μέχρι και τέσσερα κανάλια φωνής (TDM με τα κλασσικά Marathon). Δεν το πίστευε με τίποτα! Κι όμως η γη γυρίζει......

----------


## sdn

> Όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες ούτε εγώ το σκέφτομαι πλέον, αν και είχα αρκετούς ενδοιασμούς παλιότερα για την Vivodi.. δε μπορώ να φανταστώ πόσο χειρότερα από τον ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε να είναι και θέλω άμεσα να την δοκιμάσω.
> 
> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι η χρονική διάρκεια μετάβασης μεταξύ ΟΤΕ σε Vivodi (και vice-versa αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά). Έχω ακούσει ιστορίες από φίλους που χρειάστηκαν έως και 40 αλλά και 50 ημερολογιακές ημέρες.. κάτι τέτοιο θα σημαίνει για μένα έξτρα 275-300€ επιβάρυνση λόγω ΕΠΑΚ. Οπότε φαντάσου να πάω Vivodi, κάτι να πάει στραβά και να πρέπει να γυρίσω ΟΤΕ και να έχω χρεωθεί καμμιά 600€ ΕΠΑΚ διότι χρειάζομαι το Internet ανοιχτό τουλάχιστον 8-14 ώρες καθημερινά για καθαρά επαγγελματικούς λόγους.
> 
> Έτσι έχω στείλει ένα 3σελιδο e-mail στη Vivodi με καμμιά 10αριά ερωτήσεις να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει για να αποφύγω τέτοια προβλήματα. Γνωρίζω ότι μια λύση είναι να βάλω 2η γραμμή αλλά πέρα του ότι είναι φασαρία, δεν επιθυμώ να έχω δύο γραμμές οπότε ακυρώνοντας μετά την παλιά θα χάσω το νούμερο ή θα πρέπει να μπλέξω σε άλλες ιστορίες με φορητότητες κλπ.
> 
> Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η ελληνική πραγματικότητα, γνωρίζουμε ότι έχουμε μια καλύτερη επιλογή (Vivodi) αλλά η διαδικασία και μόνο με προβληματίζει. Τέλος πάντων, περιμένω απάντηση από την Vivodi αν και δεν έχω ιδιαιτερά πολλές ελπίδες λόγω ότι κατανοώ ότι αυτές οι χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες δάκτυλος του ΟΤΕ είναι. Μακάρι πάντως να υπάρχει μια μέση λύση που δεν έχω σκεφτεί.


Κάνει μερικά παράξενα κατά αλλά καμία σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ καιρούς (όσο διάστημα την έχω μόνο για μια περίοδο δεν μου έβλεπε κάποιες ελληνικές σελίδες χωρίς proxy αλλά τώρα όλα είναι εντάξει). Οι ταχύτητες είναι απο πολύ καλές έως άριστες συνέχεια. Voip και φαντάζομαι και παιχνίδια παίζουν χωρίς πρόβλημα. Έχει απίστευτο customer service. Είναι ικανοί για το καλύτερο και το χειρότερο (και το εννοώ. Εξαρτάται που θα πέσεις)

Απο ΟΤΕ->vivodi 45 ημέρες έκαναν σε εμένα. Υπάρχει σχετική ενότητα.

Από vivodi->OTE δεν ξέρω αλλά μάλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί. Η ενεργοποίηση του ΟΤΕ είναι περίπου 3-5 ημέρες αλλά δεν ξέρω τον χρόνο διακοπής από vivodi. Παλιά η forthnet έκανε ένα μήνα να μου κόψει την γραμμή και μετά από απίστευτες φωνές.

Βάλε Full-LLU και τράβα και ένα καλώδιο. Το καλώδιο + το λίγο αυξημένο κόστος είναι τα μόνα προβλήματα. Από εκεί και πέρα έχεις μόνο πλεονεκτήματα (πχ δεν μένεις ούτε δευτερόλεπτο χωρίς dsl).

Μακάρι να πάρεις απάντηση στο email αν και χλομό το βλέπω με 10 ερωτήσεις :P

Μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει ακόμα. Ας ελπίσουμε να δώσουν και άλλοι LLU.

----------


## Sannin

> Όσον αφορά τις υπηρεσίες ούτε εγώ το σκέφτομαι πλέον, αν και είχα αρκετούς ενδοιασμούς παλιότερα για την Vivodi.. δε μπορώ να φανταστώ πόσο χειρότερα από τον ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσε να είναι και θέλω άμεσα να την δοκιμάσω.
> 
> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι η χρονική διάρκεια μετάβασης μεταξύ ΟΤΕ σε Vivodi (και vice-versa αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά). Έχω ακούσει ιστορίες από φίλους που χρειάστηκαν έως και 40 αλλά και 50 ημερολογιακές ημέρες.. κάτι τέτοιο θα σημαίνει για μένα έξτρα 275-300€ επιβάρυνση λόγω ΕΠΑΚ. Οπότε φαντάσου να πάω Vivodi, κάτι να πάει στραβά και να πρέπει να γυρίσω ΟΤΕ και να έχω χρεωθεί καμμιά 600€ ΕΠΑΚ διότι χρειάζομαι το Internet ανοιχτό τουλάχιστον 8-14 ώρες καθημερινά για καθαρά επαγγελματικούς λόγους.
> 
> Έτσι έχω στείλει ένα 3σελιδο e-mail στη Vivodi με καμμιά 10αριά ερωτήσεις να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει για να αποφύγω τέτοια προβλήματα. Γνωρίζω ότι μια λύση είναι να βάλω 2η γραμμή αλλά πέρα του ότι είναι φασαρία, δεν επιθυμώ να έχω δύο γραμμές οπότε ακυρώνοντας μετά την παλιά θα χάσω το νούμερο ή θα πρέπει να μπλέξω σε άλλες ιστορίες με φορητότητες κλπ.
> 
> Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η ελληνική πραγματικότητα, γνωρίζουμε ότι έχουμε μια καλύτερη επιλογή (Vivodi) αλλά η διαδικασία και μόνο με προβληματίζει. Τέλος πάντων, περιμένω απάντηση από την Vivodi αν και δεν έχω ιδιαιτερά πολλές ελπίδες λόγω ότι κατανοώ ότι αυτές οι χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες δάκτυλος του ΟΤΕ είναι. Μακάρι πάντως να υπάρχει μια μέση λύση που δεν έχω σκεφτεί.


Όταν λάβεις την απάντηση, pls κάνε τον κόπο να τα γράψεις και στο forum, επειδή και μένα με προβληματίζει το θέμα. Εγώ μάλλον θα κάνω τη μετάβαση το καλοκαίρι, όταν θα λείπω!

----------


## Terrorist

> @psyxakias
> 
> Αυτό που λές κινεί υποψίες. Εαν πέφτει η ταχύτητά σου, μετά απο κάποιες ώρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας, τότε κάνε δοκιμή με ένα demo ή άλλο λογαριασμό. Εαν με εκείνο παίζει καλά, τότε έχουμε κόφτη απο τον πάροχο (σίγουρα πράγματα). Εαν όχι, τότε είμαστε ακόμη στην αβεβαιότητα με κυριότερο υπαίτιο τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Οσο για τις εξηγήσεις που δίνουν διάφοροι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ, εγώ δεν πιστεύω τίποτα απο αυτά που λένε. Στην πραγματικότητα ούτε και εκείνοι ξέρουν. Το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι πως να στήνουν τον εξοπλισμό και να κάνουν τις συνδέσεις. Απο την στιγμή που τα DSLAMs είναι συνδεδεμένα, όλα (προγραμματισμός - ρυθμίσεις) γίνονται με τηλεδιαχείρηση και δεν με ξενίζει το γεγονός να γίνεται και απο την ίδια την προμηθεύτρια εταιρία. Οπότε ότι λένε οι ΟΤΕτζήδες, είναι ότι έχουν ακούσει. Δηλαδή εαν αρχίσουμε πχ συστηματικά να λέμε ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλετε πχ σε ενα bug που έχει ονομαστεί pastafarian  να είστε σίγουροι ότι μετα απο λίγο καιρό θα το ακούτε ως εξήγηση απο τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ !!! Αφήστε που με την εθελουσία, και με την κληρονομιά των εργαζομένων που είχε ως τώρα, αμφιβάλλω για το αριθμό ικανων τεχνικών να λειτουργούν τέτοια συστήματα (οι περισσότεροι τυφλοσούρτικα κάνουν ορισμένες δουλειές). Εν έτει 1996 δεν μπορούσα να πείσω έναν προιστάμενο επικοινωνιών του ΟΤΕ (μια μισθωμένα HellasCOM που τότε αρχίσαν να τα δίνουν) ότι μπορούσαμε μέσα απο 64Kbps HellasCOM να περάσω μέχρι και τέσσερα κανάλια φωνής (TDM με τα κλασσικά Marathon). Δεν το πίστευε με τίποτα! Κι όμως η γη γυρίζει......


θα έλεγα και εγώ οτί είναι ύποπτος και ο Proviter,εξάλου αυτοί πληρώνουν το traffic, αλλά το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα, το αποδίδουμε και αυτό στους κόφτες του Proviter ?

----------


## psyxakias

*anon*, καλά το ότι μπορεί να είναι απατεωνιά του παροχού ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα. Δοκίμασα με 2ο account από τον ίδο provider ενός φίλου αλλά και από άλλους δύο ISPs, καμμία απολύτως διαφορά δυστυχώς. Τα πακέτα είναι διαρκώς σταθερά στα 30-35 pps, ενώ το βράδυ μετά τις 02:00 ξεμπουκώνει και είναι όλα ΟΚ. Γι'αυτό άλλωστε κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ και όχι ο ISP, για ακόμα μία φορά. Τώρα για το αν ήταν εσκεμμένο ή τυχαίο, δεν έχω καταλήξει.




> Βάλε Full-LLU και τράβα και ένα καλώδιο. Το καλώδιο + το λίγο αυξημένο κόστος είναι τα μόνα προβλήματα. Από εκεί και πέρα έχεις μόνο πλεονεκτήματα (πχ δεν μένεις ούτε δευτερόλεπτο χωρίς dsl). Μακάρι να πάρεις απάντηση στο email αν και χλομό το βλέπω με 10 ερωτήσεις :P Μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει ακόμα. Ας ελπίσουμε να δώσουν και άλλοι LLU.


Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο εδώ... Αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι το Full LLU σαν 2η γραμμή, αλλά θα ήθελα να δω απαντήσεις της Vivodi για 10 θέματα που έθεσα.

Μα καλά μήπως εσύ με γκαντέμιασες (ή μήπως έχεις τρελά conne στον ΟΤΕ και είπες "κόφτε του psyxakia τα πακέτα τώραααααααα") και έγινε αυτό το σκηνικό με τα πακέτα, ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΜΕΤΑ τη συζήτηση μας (ή ελαφρώς διαμάχη να το πω?) στο άλλο thread με τις VoIP υπηρεσίες;  :Laughing: 




> Όταν λάβεις την απάντηση, pls κάνε τον κόπο να τα γράψεις και στο forum, επειδή και μένα με προβληματίζει το θέμα. Εγώ μάλλον θα κάνω τη μετάβαση το καλοκαίρι, όταν θα λείπω!


Ελπίζω να απαντήσουν, αν και ίσως τους φάνηκε μεγάλο το e-mail. Έχουν περάσει καμμιά 40αριά ώρες και ακόμα τίποτα.. ίσως παραείμαι ανυπόμονος τι να πω. Ελπίζω να λάβω απάντηση μέσα στην εβδομάδα (ή έστω την επόμενη).  :Crying:

----------


## Hwoarang

> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο εδώ... Αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι το Full LLU σαν 2η γραμμή, αλλά θα ήθελα να δω απαντήσεις της Vivodi για 10 θέματα που έθεσα.


Δεν χρειάζεται να τραβήξεις δεύτερο  καλώδιο αφού κατα πάσα πιθανότητα έχεις 2 ζεύγη καλωδίων  στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικίας σου

----------


## psyxakias

> Psyxakia επείδη και εγώ είμαι στο club των πακετομένων και τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα χώρις να δω αποτέλεσμα .... τι κερδίζω εάν περάσω στη vivodi ?


Ακριβώς όπως ειπώθηκε... ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ πακέτα. Είχα κάνει δοκιμές σε ένα φίλο, λάμβανε 2000+ (νομίζω έως και 2500, αλλά 2000+ σίγουρα) pps στην 1024/256 του (σε ώρες αιχμής, μεσημέρια/απογεύματα) και τα pings του δεν ανέβαιναν πάνω από 50 ms κατά την διάρκεια του test. Εγώ πάλι στην 1024/256 του ΟΤΕ, στις ίδιες ώρες κόβω λάσπη από τα 30 pps. Εκεί δηλαδή που ο άλλος θα μπορούσε να κάνει 40-50 VoIP κλήσεις από θέμα πακέτων, εγώ δεν μπορώ ούτε 1. Άσε που το έχει λιώσει στα downloads 24/7 και κάτω από 110 kB/sec δεν πέφτει, δηλαδή αρχίζω και απορώ με τι ratio δίνει γραμμές η Vivodi.. αν συνεχίσει έτσι, η Vivodi θα είναι όντως η πρώτη μου επιλογή πολλών από εμάς, όπως λέει και στη διαφήμισή της. Αρκεί να βελτιώσει τη διαθεσιμότητα (εγώ έχω, άλλοι όμως...) και να πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ στο χρόνο μετάβασης από OTE-Vivodi.

Το αστείο πάντως στην όλη υπόθεση ότι εγώ ήμουν (είμαι ακόμα λιγάκι, αλλά πολύ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ) καχύποπτος με τη Vivodi... αλλά με τα καμώματα του ΟΤΕ, δεν έχω και πολλές επιλογές. Αν μου απαντήσουν στο e-mail μου και καταφέρουν να κάνουν συνδρομητη τον psyxakia.. τότε μπορούν να κάνουν τον καθέναν..  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

ΥΣ: Άσχετο.. Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι καν για VoIP, παράδειγμα έδωσα.

----------


## Lefh

Πάντως ένας φίλος που ήταν στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης και είχε μέχρι πριν μερικές βδομάδες σε γραμμή 384 25 pps, εδώ και καμιά 10ρια μέρες έχει ανέβει πλέον στα 98 pps

Εχω την αίσθηση ότι έχουν αρχίσει να αναβαθμίζουν τα DSLAM και να λύνουν το πρόβλημα με τα PPS....
Επίσης φίλος που είχε πρόβλημα με 1024/256 και πήρε ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και μίλησα με άτομα που ξέρουν, ενημερώθηκε ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα αναβάθμιζε στο τέλος Απριλίου τα DSLAM προκειμένουν να λύσει το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα...

'Αλλος φίλος που είχε πρόβλημα στις Σερρες έχει επίσης πλέον 90+ pps με 384ρα....

----------


## psyxakias

[b]Lefth[/b, μακάρι αν και... 30 μήνες συμπλήρωσα με το πρόβλημα, πλέον έχω χάσει τις ελπίδες μου για επίλυση με τον ΟΤΕ και στο μόνο που ελπίζω είναι είτε στη Vivodi είτε στους ISPs να έχουν δικές τους LLU, αναγκάζοντας τον ΟΤΕ να φτιάξει τα προβλήματά του.

----------


## sdn

> [B]
> 
> Μα καλά μήπως εσύ με γκαντέμιασες (ή μήπως έχεις τρελά conne στον ΟΤΕ και είπες "κόφτε του psyxakia τα πακέτα τώραααααααα") και έγινε αυτό το σκηνικό με τα πακέτα, ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΜΕΤΑ τη συζήτηση μας (ή ελαφρώς διαμάχη να το πω?) στο άλλο thread με τις VoIP υπηρεσίες;


Μην προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις το ψευδώνυμο  :Very Happy:  

Σιγά να μην πω τώραααααααα. Τώρα είπα  :Razz:   :Smile: 

Για το παραπάνω μήνυμα μάλλον θα σε κάνει συνδρομητή η vivodi αλλά μετά θα σε πρήξει. Θέλω να κόψω τον ΟΤΕ και από ISDN να πάω σε full. Με την πολιτική που έχουν τα ξεφτέρια μου στην vivodi οικονομικά με συμφέρει πολύ να κόψω τη σύνδεση μου και να κάνω νέα. (Με εκνευρίζει γιατί εκμεταλλεύονται τον απαράδεκτα μεγάλο χρόνο ενεργοποιήσεις). 
Η ουσία είναι ότι έχουν καλό δίκτυο (σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ) και το ξέρουν. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι αν πρήξουν τους πελάτες τους στην πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ψάχνουν να τους βρουν. Αλλά τέλος πάντων μη το γκαντεμιάζω γιατί τουλάχιστον από δίκτυο έχω βρει την ησυχία μου. Παλία με την forthnet τους πλήρωσα 25 ευρώ τηλεφωνήματα για να τους βρίζω (και να σκεφτείς ότι έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ). Ούτε να το θυμάμαι δεν θέλω...

----------


## psyxakias

*sdn*, από την μία είπες στον ΟΤΕ να μου βάλει πάλι όριο.. από την άλλη είπες στη Vivodi να μην μου απαντάει στα e-mails (πέρασαν 2.5 μέρες, τίποτε ακόμα)... μα ποιος είσαι τέλος πάντων; Πες στη Vivodi να μου δώσει μία ADSL 12/1 Full LLU (δωρεάν εννοείται), μια που έχω και διαθεσιμότητα  :Sad:

----------


## Compuser

Με μεγάλη μου λύπη ανακάλυψα ότι εδω και μια εβδομάδα , όπως πολύ γραφικά το έθεσε κάποιος φίλος ..... πακετώθηκα . Παίκτης Planetside εδώ και καιρό την τελευταία εβδομάδα 2 clients ταυτόχρονα ...γιόκ ! Ψάχνοντας λίγο , είδα ότι κατα καιρούς πλέον εχω και πρόβλημα με τον 1 client μόνο του , ενω έγινε αδύνατο να ανοίξω 2ο multiplayer game , wow , eq2 , coh τα πήρε η μπάλα ολα . Το ping σταδιακά αυξάνεται μόλις συνδεθει 2ος φτάνει μέχρι 20000...

 Γραμμή 384 tellas , σχεδόν 2 χρόνια τωρα , 4 pc στο σπίτι τα οποία έπεζαν ταυτόχρονα τις παλιές καλές εποχές ..... Δοκίμασα την forthnet μου από το μαγαζί , τα ίδια , η λογική λέει ότι το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι στον provider ... πολύ απλά κάποιου είδους κορεσμός , το πρόβλημα ειναι πολύ πιο έντονο τις ώρες αιχμής , ενώ εξαφανίζεται μετά τις 2 το βράδυ .

 121 σήμερα το λοιπόν και περιμένω και εγώ ..... προς το παρόν δέχομαι συλληπητήρια  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> Όταν λάβεις την απάντηση, pls κάνε τον κόπο να τα γράψεις και στο forum, επειδή και μένα με προβληματίζει το θέμα. Εγώ μάλλον θα κάνω τη μετάβαση το καλοκαίρι, όταν θα λείπω!


Στα υπ'όψιν δεν σε ξέχασα, απλώς εδώ και 6 μέρες δεν έχω λάβει καμμία απάντηση. Τους έστειλα 2ο e-mail μήπως και δεν λάβαν το πρώτο (αν και χλωμό διότι θα μου γυρνούσε πίσω). Εν αναμονή πάλι λοιπόν...

----------


## Navigator

> Πάντως ένας φίλος που ήταν στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης και είχε μέχρι πριν μερικές βδομάδες σε γραμμή 384 25 pps, εδώ και καμιά 10ρια μέρες έχει ανέβει πλέον στα 98 pps
> 
> Εχω την αίσθηση ότι έχουν αρχίσει να αναβαθμίζουν τα DSLAM και να λύνουν το πρόβλημα με τα PPS....
> Επίσης φίλος που είχε πρόβλημα με 1024/256 και πήρε ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και μίλησα με άτομα που ξέρουν, ενημερώθηκε ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα αναβάθμιζε στο τέλος Απριλίου τα DSLAM προκειμένουν να λύσει το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα...
> 
> 'Αλλος φίλος που είχε πρόβλημα στις Σερρες έχει επίσης πλέον 90+ pps με 384ρα....


Φιλαράκι σωστά τα λές τη προγούμενη βδομάδα κάτι παιζόταν και εδώ κάτω μετρήσαμε σε διάφιρες 384 LLU ΟΤΕ τα απίστευτα 95~97 pps ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ.
Με 98pps ήταν και η 512 που έχω και εγώ όλη μέρα.
ΑΛΛΑ κάθε θαυμα με τον #%#^@$ΟΤΕ τριήμερο.Χθές το μεσημέρι μετά τη 1.30 ξαφνικά πέφτω στα 20~25pps.Παίρνω στο καπάκι τους άλλους με τις 384 ΟΛΟΙ τα ίδια και χειρότερα.
Τα λεφτά μας πίσω δηλαδή.Οπότε θα κάνω 384 τη γραμμή και θα περιμένω να έρθει καμιά VIVODI από εδώ.
Δεν πάει άλλο με αυτούς τέρμα.

----------


## xakou

> Φιλαράκι σωστά τα λές τη προγούμενη βδομάδα κάτι παιζόταν και εδώ κάτω μετρήσαμε σε διάφιρες 384 LLU ΟΤΕ τα απίστευτα 95~97 pps ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ.
> Με 98pps ήταν και η 512 που έχω και εγώ όλη μέρα.
> ΑΛΛΑ κάθε θαυμα με τον #%#^@$ΟΤΕ τριήμερο.Χθές το μεσημέρι μετά τη 1.30 ξαφνικά πέφτω στα 20~25pps.Παίρνω στο καπάκι τους άλλους με τις 384 ΟΛΟΙ τα ίδια και χειρότερα.
> Τα λεφτά μας πίσω δηλαδή.Οπότε θα κάνω 384 τη γραμμή και θα περιμένω να έρθει καμιά VIVODI από εδώ.
> Δεν πάει άλλο με αυτούς τέρμα.


συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά έχασα αρκετά ποστς.
Πως μπορώ να μετρήσω και εγώ τα πακετά από την 384 ?  :Redface:

----------


## Hwoarang

Πάντως αυτο που λέγατε παραπάνω ότι αν κατεβάζεις πάρα πολλά ο ΟΤΕ σου ρίχνει τα πακέτα δεν ισχύει...

Μετά απο καιρό κατέβασα 10Gb σε 2 μέρες και πάλι το Voip μου έβγαζε 60-70 πακέτα

Παρόλα αυτα δεν το εμπσιτεύομαι και παω LLU Vivio

----------


## psyxakias

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Sannin
> 
> Όταν λάβεις την απάντηση, pls κάνε τον κόπο να τα γράψεις και στο forum, επειδή και μένα με προβληματίζει το θέμα. Εγώ μάλλον θα κάνω τη μετάβαση το καλοκαίρι, όταν θα λείπω!
> 
> 
> Στα υπ'όψιν δεν σε ξέχασα, απλώς εδώ και 6 μέρες δεν έχω λάβει καμμία απάντηση. Τους έστειλα 2ο e-mail μήπως και δεν λάβαν το πρώτο (αν και χλωμό διότι θα μου γυρνούσε πίσω). Εν αναμονή πάλι λοιπόν...


Έλαβα αμέσως απάντηση με το 2ο e-mail που πολύ ευγενικά με ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να απαντηθεί κανένα από τα ερωτήματά μου μέσω e-mail αλλά προτιμότερο είναι τηλεφωνικά. Τον λόγο δεν τον γνωρίζω αλλά δεν διατίθεμαι να μπω σε αυτή τη διαδικασία διότι από το τηλέφωνο πολλά μπορούν να ειπωθούν δίχως να κατοχυρωθούν.. (και έχουν ειπωθεί πολλά στο παρελθόν, για παράδειγμα από τον ΟΤΕ). Anyway, τουλάχιστον αυτό το εκτιμώ από πλευράς Vivodi από το να περιμένω άδικα.

Α ρε άτιμε ΟΤΕ τι μας κάνεις, σε εσένα πάλι θα μείνω (μέχρι να βγάλουν οι ISPs LLU τουλάχιστον)..  :Crying:

----------


## Hwoarang

μα γιατι δυστάζεις τόσο να πας Vivo? Όσες φορες τους πήρα τηλ ήταν εξυπηρετικοί και μου τα απάντησαν όλα

----------


## psyxakias

> μα γιατι δυστάζεις τόσο να πας Vivo? Όσες φορες τους πήρα τηλ ήταν εξυπηρετικοί και μου τα απάντησαν όλα


Είχα ήδη ενδοιασμούς (και τους ανέφερα στο e-mail), οπότε δεν με καλύπτουν οι τηλεφωνικές απαντήσεις δυστυχώς. Από τον ΟΤΕ έχουν ειπωθεί άλλα κι άλλα και όταν κάποτε ζήτησα να μου τα στείλουν γραπτώς, "καταλάθος" διακόπηκε η γραμμή. Αντίθετα με τους ISPs ουδέποτε αντιμετώπισα κάτι τέτοιο. Τέλος πάντων, δεν πειράζει.. δικαίωμα της οποιαδήποτε εταιρείας είναι να αρνείται να απαντήσει σε ερωτήσεις, για 'μένα αρκεί που μου απάντησαν στο 2ο email για να μην περιμένω άδικα.

ΥΣ: Sorry για το off-topic, ας επανέλθουμε στο "πακέτωμα" του ΟΤΕ  :Crying:

----------


## chatasos

[off topic]
Θα ήταν αδιάκριτο αν έβαζες εδώ (ή κάπου αλλού) το mail που τους έστειλες?
[/off topic]

----------


## psyxakias

> [off topic]
> Θα ήταν αδιάκριτο αν έβαζες εδώ (ή κάπου αλλού) το mail που τους έστειλες?
> [/off topic]


Δεν είναι θέμα αδιακρισίας, απλά δεν βρίσκω το λόγο.. μην πουν από πάνω ότι σκοπός είναι ότι θέλω να δυσφημίσω τη Vivodi, διότι δεν έχω τέτοιους σκοπούς. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει προσωπικά για το ποιες και πόσο δύσκολες/εύκολες ερωτήσεις έθεσα, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να στο στείλω με ένα PM.

Δε κρύβω βέβαια ότι είμαι δυσαρεστημένος από την εξέλιξη γιατί είχα αποφασίσει αν πάρω μια καλή απάντηση, να πάρω τα μπογαλάκια μου από τον ΟΤΕ γιατί αυτό το θέμα με τα πακέτα με "σκότωσε" τη περασμένη εβδομάδα. Και επειδή δε γίνοταν γρήγορη μετάβαση, είχα αρχίσει και σκεφτόμουν για Full LLU όπως μου προτάθηκε και εδώ (και λογικά όπως ήλπιζα ότι θα πρότειναν και στο email) έστω και εάν θα είχα περαιτέρω διαδικασία. Απλά εφ'όσον δεν δέχονται γραπτή επικοινωνία, δεν θεωρώ πως είναι καν επιλογή για εμένα.

Δεν είμαι fan του τηλεφώνου πλέον, διότι έχω καεί άπειρες φορές με τον ΟΤΕ. Στο θέμα με τα πακέτα είχα φάει 3+ ώρες μια φορά με έναν τύπο του ΟΤΕ που γνώριζε πολύ καλά το θέμα με τα πακέτα, δίχως κανένα αποτέλεσμα ούτε συμπέρασμα. Και μια άλλη φορά όταν ζήτησα από τον ΟΤΕ να μου στείλουν γραπτώς ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας εσκεμμένος περιορισμός που να επηρρεάζει τα πακέτα, "διακόπηκε" η γραμμή εντελώς τυχαία.

Αυτά... οπότε εγώ πλέον μένει να ελπίζω μόνο στο LLU των ISPs  :Crying:

----------


## anon

scripta manen

Γιαυτό όλοι το αποφεύγουνε  :Laughing: 

EDIT:

verba volant scripta manen δηλαδή τα τα λόγια πετούν τα γραπτά μένουν

----------


## psyxakias

Τέλος πάντων, μπορεί να το παράκανα και εγώ με το πλήθος των ερωτήσεων (έστειλα τα e-mails με PM στον chatasos μετά από επιθυμία του, οπότε μπορεί να μας πει την άποψή του κι εκείνος.. επίσης για τους τύπους, αφαιρέθηκε το όνομα του/της υπαλλήλου της Vivodi) και να περίμενα τίποτα τρελές κατοχυρώσεις από την Vivodi, ενώ από τον ΟΤΕ δεν είχα ποτέ καμμία..




> scripta manen
> 
> Γιαυτό όλοι το αποφεύγουνε 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> verba volant scripta manen δηλαδή τα τα λόγια πετούν τα γραπτά μένουν


 :Respekt:

----------


## chatasos

Off Topic



Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ζητάς πολλά (όχι σε ποσότητα, αλλά σε ποιότητα), σε σχέση με την τρέχουσα ελληνική ευρυζωνική πραγματικότητα, όχι μόνο από την Vivodi, αλλά και από τους περισσότερους providers.
Κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον, όταν πολλά από αυτά θα είναι αυτονότητα, ίσως να μπορείς να έχεις και γραπτές απαντήσεις.

Πάντως σου πρότεινα και εναλλακτική λύση :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Ναι μάλλον έχει δίκιο ο chatasos, είχα υπερβολικές προσδοκίες και το παράκανα με τις ερωτήσεις (psyxakias όπως είπες). Η απελπισία με τα πακέτα βλέπεις..  :Crying:  [/offtopic_for_good]

ΟΚ ΟΚ ας επανέλθουμε on-topic. Η θεωρία του Xguru ότι απλώς ήμουν άτυχος καθώς η περασμένη Τρίτη ήταν η πρώτη εργάσιμη μετά τις διακοπές πάσχα/πρωτομαγιάς, νομίζω πως έχει τελικά κάποια βάση. Παρατήρησα ότι η γραμμή παίζει άψογα στις ώρες μη αιχμής (02:00-08:00), καθώς επίσης το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται ΕΝΤΟΝΑ την 1η εργάσιμη (πχ Δευτέρα συνήθως) ύστερα από κάθε αργία (πχ σαββατοκύριακο). Άρα μάλλον η θεωρία μου περί "τιμωρίας" δεν ισχύει, αλλά απλώς τόσο καιρό δεν είχαν ανέβει αρκετοί στα 1024 και σε κάθε 1η εργάσιμη οι downloaders προσπαθούν να αναπληρώσουν το κενό. Οπότε "πήζουμε" όλοι μαζί...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Navigator

> συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά έχασα αρκετά ποστς.
> Πως μπορώ να μετρήσω και εγώ τα πακετά από την 384 ?


Kατεβάζεις το trial του All Seeing Eye από εδώ και τα μετρας με Auto detect

http://videogames.yahoo.com/multiplayer

----------


## Lefh

> Φιλαράκι σωστά τα λές τη προγούμενη βδομάδα κάτι παιζόταν και εδώ κάτω μετρήσαμε σε διάφιρες 384 LLU ΟΤΕ τα απίστευτα 95~97 pps ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ.
> Με 98pps ήταν και η 512 που έχω και εγώ όλη μέρα.
> ΑΛΛΑ κάθε θαυμα με τον #%#^@$ΟΤΕ τριήμερο.Χθές το μεσημέρι μετά τη 1.30 ξαφνικά πέφτω στα 20~25pps.Παίρνω στο καπάκι τους άλλους με τις 384 ΟΛΟΙ τα ίδια και χειρότερα.
> Τα λεφτά μας πίσω δηλαδή.Οπότε θα κάνω 384 τη γραμμή και θα περιμένω να έρθει καμιά VIVODI από εδώ.
> Δεν πάει άλλο με αυτούς τέρμα.


Δυστυχώς έχεις δίκιο...
Χθες μίλησα με το παιδί που ήταν Σερρες και έπεσε πάλι στα 25~30 pps και αυτός πάλι...

Τι να πούμε  :Mad:

----------


## nnn

> συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, αλλά έχασα αρκετά ποστς.
> Πως μπορώ να μετρήσω και εγώ τα πακετά από την 384 ?


Στο Link του μηνύματος http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...62&postcount=4
Κατεβάζεις->εγκαθιστάς και τρέχεις το all seeing eye.

----------


## SfH

Ειπα να χωθω κι εγω στο νημα τουτο...

Αρχικα θα σας ζητησω να με συγχωρησετε που δεν εχω το χρονο να διαβασω 165 σελιδες, κοιταξα τις τελευταιες ομως και ευελπιστω να μπηκα καπως στο πνευμα της συζητησης.

Ας ξεκινησω με τον πονο μου. Εδω και αρκετο καιρο (πανω απο μηνα) υποφερω απο το συνδρομο λιγων πακετων (και οχι μονο). Σε ωρες αιχμης, αν και το ping δεν ανεβαινει σε ιδιαιτερα τραγικα επιπεδα (30-40ms στη χειροτερη), τα πακετα ειναι εξαιρετικα χαμηλα (20-30) οπως και το bandwidth. Μετα τις 8-9 το βραδυ, ανεβαινει παλι σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα (12ms latency, 110k/s και 220pps). Αρκετα συχνα συμπτωματα, τουλαχιστον στον περιγυρο μου.

Ομολογω οτι η vivodi δε με εχει πεισει απολυτα (εκανα μερικα τεστ στην 512αρα ενος φιλου και...αν δεν ειχε 250ms με oteglobe θα ηταν σιγουρα πολυ καλυτερη η κατασταση. Απο πακετα , bw και latency στην Ελλαδα ηταν καλη παντως) αλλα, εν μερει λογο των τιμων της, εν μερει λογο των πακετων (και του voip που ειναι μεσα στα σχεδια μου για το κοντινο μελλον) θα με αποκτησει ως πελατη, προσωρινα τουλαχιστον μεχρι να βγουν κι αλλες πορτοκαλιες που κανουν πορτοκαλια...

Οπως και να χει, μιας και φαινεται οτι ολοι εχουν θεωριες, ας πεταξω και τις δικες μου στον κληρο (στοιχηματα κανεις?).

Με τη θεωρια που μιλαει για "τιμωρια" των "απαιτητικων χρηστων", θα διαφωνισω οχι μονο γιατι το ολο concept μου φαινεται εξωφρενικο αλλα και γιατι, χωρις να θελω να προσβαλλω κανεναν, απορω αν υπαρχει η τεχνογνωσια να γινει κατι τετοιο, τουλαχιστον σε επιπεδο dslam. ΙΜΗΟ (μπορει φυσικα να κανω λαθος), η διαχειρηση των dslam πρεπει να ειναι ομογενης για ευνοητους λογους. Μου φαινεται και δαπανηρο και δυσκολο (ειδικα με τη νοοτροπια του ελληνα) να αρχισουν να μπαινουν τετοια policies και στα dslam της Αθηνας, και στα dslam της μπιρμπιλουπολης.

Να εχουν προβλημα οι bras δεν το θεωρω και ιδιαιτερα πιθανο, αν κρινω απο παραδειγματα γειτονων που ειναι στο ιδιο bras με μενα αλλα σε πολυ καλυτερη μοιρα.

IMHO, το dslam μοιραζει πακετα και μονο πακετα (γιαυτο και σε περιπτωσεις "πιταρισματος", το bw εξαρταται αρκετα απο το μεγεθος του πακετου που χρησιμοποιουμε) ενω υπαρχει κι ενας ευνοητος κοφτης στο bw με βαση την κλασση μας. Λογικα το προβλημα εστιαζεται στο contention ratio που, αν και μερικα πουλακια ισχυριζονται οτι ειναι ιδιαιτερα καλο, ειδικα στις 1mbps, συμφωνα με αυτα που μου ειπανε μερικοι NOC-ακιδες του εξωτερικου, μονο σταθερο δεν ειναι. Αν και στη δικη μας περιπτωση, το ratio αυτο ειναι συναρτηση των χρηστων με αρκετα μεγαλη αποκλειση τοτε...σιγουρα θα εξηγουσε πολλα. Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες 1mbps και πεινασμενοι ειναι, και θελουν να εκμεταλλευτουν στο επακρο το (ουκ μικρον) κοστος της συνδεσης τους. Προσωπικα μονο συμπτωση δεν το θεωρο η dsl να "παιζει" με τα ωραρια των καταστηματων. Φοβαμαι βεβαια μην ξανανοιξω συζητησεις του στυλ "Το ratio ειναι καλο, αλλα εμεις σερνομαστε".

Χμ, το post μου βγηκε αρκετα μεγαλυτερο απο οσο περιμενα :P

Ας αναμενουμε QoS, LLU και σοβαρες επενδυσεις (ελπιζω να μην εχασα κανεναν λογο γελωτα με αυτη τη φραση)...

----------


## Unreal

Πως γίνεται στην περίπτωση τη δική μου να έχω bandwidth και όμως να μην έχω πακέτα? Γιατί τα DSLAM δεν μπορούν να μοιράζουν πακέτα αρκετά γρήγορα, ενώ φαίνεται να υπάρχει το BW στην σύνδεση με BBRAS?. Για παράδειγμα τις ώρες αιχμής το BW με μετρήσεις ASE, Forthnet adsltest  είναι 400+kbps παρολαυτα τα πακέτα δε ξεπερνάνε τα 35pps. To DSLAM δηλαδή φαίνεται να έχει διαθέσιμο BW στη σύνδεση με το ATM, αλλά δεν έχει packet per second rate. Λίγο περίεργο το πρόβλημα διότι κανείς περιμένει το DSLAM να μοιράζει τα πακέτα ανάλογα με το πόσο φορτωμένη είναι η σύνδεση του με το BBRAS, εκτός και αν υπάρχουν άλλοι λόγοι που κάνουν το DSLAM να καιθυστερεί(π.χ. δεν μπορεί να χειριστεί πάνω απο έναν ορισμένο αριθμό packets/sec ?)

----------


## Unreal

> Ειπα να χωθω κι εγω στο νημα τουτο...
> 
> Αρχικα θα σας ζητησω να με συγχωρησετε που δεν εχω το χρονο να διαβασω 165 σελιδες, κοιταξα τις τελευταιες ομως και ευελπιστω να μπηκα καπως στο πνευμα της συζητησης.
> 
> Ας ξεκινησω με τον πονο μου. Εδω και αρκετο καιρο (πανω απο μηνα) υποφερω απο το συνδρομο λιγων πακετων (και οχι μονο). Σε ωρες αιχμης, αν και το ping δεν ανεβαινει σε ιδιαιτερα τραγικα επιπεδα (30-40ms στη χειροτερη), τα πακετα ειναι εξαιρετικα χαμηλα (20-30) οπως και το bandwidth. Μετα τις 8-9 το βραδυ, ανεβαινει παλι σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα (12ms latency, 110k/s και 220pps). Αρκετα συχνα συμπτωματα, τουλαχιστον στον περιγυρο μου.
> 
> Οπως και να χει, μιας και φαινεται οτι ολοι εχουν θεωριες, ας πεταξω και τις δικες μου στον κληρο (στοιχηματα κανεις?).
> 
> Με τη θεωρια που μιλαει για "τιμωρια" των "απαιτητικων χρηστων", θα διαφωνισω οχι μονο γιατι το ολο concept μου φαινεται εξωφρενικο αλλα και γιατι, χωρις να θελω να προσβαλλω κανεναν, απορω αν υπαρχει η τεχνογνωσια να γινει κατι τετοιο, τουλαχιστον σε επιπεδο dslam. ΙΜΗΟ (μπορει φυσικα να κανω λαθος), η διαχειρηση των dslam πρεπει να ειναι ομογενης για ευνοητους λογους. Μου φαινεται και δαπανηρο και δυσκολο (ειδικα με τη νοοτροπια του ελληνα) να αρχισουν να μπαινουν τετοια policies και στα dslam της Αθηνας, και στα dslam της μπιρμπιλουπολης.
> ...


Το να μοιράζει TCP/IP πακέτα το DSLAM είναι κάτι που δύσκολα πείθει αφού τα DSLAM θεωρούνται στο επίπεδο 2 του OSI και συνεπώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν TCP/IP. Το να μοιράζουν ATM cells είναι το πιο πιθανό και δεν είναι ισοδύναμο με το μοίρασμα TCP/IP πακέτων. Αυτό γιατί τα ATM cells έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος ενώ τα TCP/IP πακέτα δεν έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος, οπότε θεωρώντας ότι μοιράζει ίσο αριθμό ATM cells/sec ο αριθμός των πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο θα ποίκιλε ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του πακέτου που χρησιμοποιείται, πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει στην πράξηι.  Άρα δεν είναι το ίδιο το να δεχτούμε ότι μοιράζει ATM cells με το να δεχτούμε ότι μοιράζει TCP/IP πακέτα.

Εξάλλου αν το DSLAM μοίραζε πακέτα θα το έκανε ανάλογα με το διαθέσιμο BW που έχει στην σύνδεση του με τον BBRAS. Από την στιγμή που μπορεί να δώσει σε ώρες αιχμής 30 μεγάλα πακέτα θα έπρεπε να μπορεί να δώσει και 60 που έχουν το μισό μέγεθος, 120 που έχουν το 1/4 του μεγέθους (διότι όλες αυτές οι περιπτώσεις πιάνουν  ίδιο BW στην σύνδεση του με τον BBRAS αν και η ωφέλιμη πληροφορία που μεταβιβάζεται θα είναι μέχρι και 25% μικρότερη λόγω packet overhead) κ.τ.λ. Αυτό όμως δεν συμβαίνει πράγμα που σημαίνει είτε ότι το DSLAM έχει μια πολιτική μοιράσματος πακέτων που είναι εντελώς ανόητη, είτε δε μπορεί να μοιράσει αρκετά γρήγορα τα πακέτα, είτε το μοίρασμα των πακέτων γίνεται σε BBRAS όπως εξηγώ παρακάτω

Το να μοιράζει  ο BBRAS ίσο αριθμό πακέτων σε κάθε DSLAM είναι κάτι που εξηγεί το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις. Ο φίλος σου είναι σε διαφορετικό DSLAM που μάλλον έχει λιγότερους χρήστες οπότε του αντιστοιχούν περισσότερα πακέτα επί του συνόλου των πακέτων που λαμβάνει το DSLAM. Το γιατί ο BBRAS ακολουθεί αυτή την πολιτική προφανώς γιατί έτσι δεν αδικείται κανέναν DSLAM αν και υπάρχει άνιση μεταχείριση μεταξύ χρηστών που βρίσκονται σε διαφορετικά DSLAM. Δεν θα περίμενε κανείς όμως οι BBRAS του ΟΤΕ να μπορούν να βλέπουν  σε επίπεδο μεμονωμένου χρήστη τι γίνεται.

----------


## yiapap

Στα παραπάνω του Unreal να προσθέσω ότι ο διαμοιρασμός φαίνεται να γίνεται σε επίπεδο VP/VC και έτσι εξηγείται επίσης το πως μπορούν οι χρήστες π.χ. 384 να έχουν πρόβλημα ενώ οι χρήστες 512 όχι  :Wink:

----------


## Unreal

> Στα παραπάνω του Unreal να προσθέσω ότι ο διαμοιρασμός φαίνεται να γίνεται σε επίπεδο VP/VC και έτσι εξηγείται επίσης το πως μπορούν οι χρήστες π.χ. 384 να έχουν πρόβλημα ενώ οι χρήστες 512 όχι


Αυτό το σύμπτωμα δεν το καταλαβαίνω, δηλαδή είναι δυνάτον μια 384 να πιάνει σε ώρα αιχμής 25-30pps και μια 512 του ίδιου DSLAM να πιάνει πάνω από 40pps?

----------


## yiapap

Έχει αναφερθεί τέτοιο σύμπτωμα στο προηγούμενο DSLAM που βρισκόμουν αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου, ναι.
Αν μπορεί και κάποιος άλλος να το επιβεβαιώσει...

----------


## Unreal

> Έχει αναφερθεί τέτοιο σύμπτωμα στο προηγούμενο DSLAM που βρισκόμουν αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου, ναι.
> Αν μπορεί και κάποιος άλλος να το επιβεβαιώσει...


Μάλλον το DSLAM είχε πολύ χειρότερο ratio για τους 384 χρήστες από ότι για τους 512 χρήστες. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βέβαια θα πρέπει το BW για τους 384 να ήταν πολύ χειρότερο από αυτό των 512,  ασχέτως με το τι packet size χρησιμοποιούσαν. 

Το να μοιράζονται τα ATM cells με βάση το VP/VC δεν βλέπω να έχει καμμία σημασία γιατί πες ότι οι 512 μπαίνουν σε διαφορετικό VP που έχει μεγαλύτερο bandwidth και συνεπώς μεγαλύτερο αριθμό ATM cells/sec. Αυτά τα ATM cells/sec μπορούν να αντιστοιχούν σε πολλά μικρά πακέτα ή σε λίγα μεγάλα. Το πρόβλημα μας όμως είναι ότι είτε μεγάλα είναι τα πακέτα , είτε μικρά, ο αριθμός τους είναι πάντα λίγος (σε ώρες αιχμής).

----------


## NoDsl

> ... Δεν θα περίμενε κανείς όμως οι BBRAS του ΟΤΕ να μπορούν να βλέπουν  σε επίπεδο μεμονωμένου χρήστη τι γίνεται.



Και βέβαια μπορούν! Εφόσον βλέπουν σε επίπεδο ip τι γίνεται! Επίσης το vpi/vci σου είναι μοναδικό για το dslam σου οπότε σε χαρακτηρίζει.

 Τώρα για θέμα αδυναμίας των dslam δεν το νομίζω. Επειδή έχω βρεθεί σε χαλαρή κλάση 512κ με 14 άτομα για αρκετό καιρό κι είχα μέρα-νύχτα 100 pps όπως και ένας φίλος σε siemens 1 σε χωριό που όλα και όλα είναι 4 άτομα μέσα στo dslam στην κλάση του. Και στο δικό μου με 14 άτομα στις 512. στις 384 είχε 700....
 Απο την άλλη πλευρά ο οτε δεν χρησιμοποιεί μόνο ένα τύπο dslam. Και το πρόβλημα έιναι κοινό σε όλα τα dslam. Οπότε δεν μπορεί να είναι τα dslam.

  Θέμα αδυναμίας bbras πάλι δεν νομίζω. Πέφτω κωλέτη και πρόσφατα έβαλα τη 1024. Αν δεν έχω 300 pps όλη μέρα, θα έχω 150. Ποτέ δεν έπεσα σε 50 η κάτι τέτειο. Αν και για κάποια διαστήματα τότε που κάνανε τις μεταφορές χρηστών στα νέα bbras έιχα κάποιες βυθ;iσεις.
  Α και τώρα που έιπα νέα bbras. Ορίστε. πάλι αποδικνύει οτι δεν είναι θέμα bbras.
Πόσοι πέσανε σε νέο bbras? και πόσοι είδαν βελτίωση? Αν ηταν θέμα proccesing power αφού μοιράστηκαν οι χρήστες δεν θα πάιζανε καλύτερα??

IMO αν θέλετε είναι θέμα ratio και πιο βασικό ακόμα QOS! Γιατί υπάρχουν dslam με "πηγμένες" 384 που έχουν δώσε και 2mbit Παραπάνω στην κλάση και πάλι δεν έγινε τπτ....

Αλλά είναι τσιγκούνηδες στο BW. Ούτε στα γραφεία τους δεν δίνουν BW για να κάνουν άνετα τη δουλειά τους οι υπάλληλοι...


Edit: Στο κάτω κάτω δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι και πως και πιανού θέμα είναι. Ας φταίει και οτι ο βρας και ο μητσοτάκης έιναι στον ίδιο νομό. Το θέμα έιναι οτι απο 384 έφτασα σε 1024 για να μπορώ να παίζω -γενικά- ένα παιχνίδι που καταναλώνει max 7Kb αλλά έχει ανάγκη απο όσο περισσότερα pps γίνεται... *UΤ2004* 

edit 2: Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο οι αμπελόκηποι ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ  :Rant:   :Chair:   :Gun:   :Gun:   :Gun:   :Rifle:   :Viking:   :Dwarf:   :Wounded:   :Medic:

----------


## psyxakias

*Nodsl*, τουλάχιστον εσύ με την 1024 "έλυσες" κατά κάποιο τρόπο το πρόβλημά σου. Εγώ ακόμα τα ίδια προβλήματα έχω, 30 pps ΜΕ ΤΗΝ 1024 σε ώρες αιχμής.  :Thumb down:

----------


## NoDsl

Τι να σου πω ρε πατριώτη. Κάντη 512 τουλάχιστον να μην πληρώνεις τρελά λεφτά. Εγώ την πληρώνω 80/μήνα γιατί δεν ε΄χω πάρει πακέτο η τπτ.

----------


## Unreal

> Και βέβαια μπορούν! Εφόσον βλέπουν σε επίπεδο ip τι γίνεται! Επίσης το vpi/vci σου είναι μοναδικό για το dslam σου οπότε σε χαρακτηρίζει.
> 
> Τώρα για θέμα αδυναμίας των dslam δεν το νομίζω. Επειδή έχω βρεθεί σε χαλαρή κλάση 512κ με 14 άτομα για αρκετό καιρό κι είχα μέρα-νύχτα 100 pps όπως και ένας φίλος σε siemens 1 σε χωριό που όλα και όλα είναι 4 άτομα μέσα στo dslam στην κλάση του. Και στο δικό μου με 14 άτομα στις 512. στις 384 είχε 700....
> Απο την άλλη πλευρά ο οτε δεν χρησιμοποιεί μόνο ένα τύπο dslam. Και το πρόβλημα έιναι κοινό σε όλα τα dslam. Οπότε δεν μπορεί να είναι τα dslam.
> 
> Θέμα αδυναμίας bbras πάλι δεν νομίζω. Πέφτω κωλέτη και πρόσφατα έβαλα τη 1024. Αν δεν έχω 300 pps όλη μέρα, θα έχω 150. Ποτέ δεν έπεσα σε 50 η κάτι τέτειο. Αν και για κάποια διαστήματα τότε που κάνανε τις μεταφορές χρηστών στα νέα bbras έιχα κάποιες βυθ;iσεις.
> Α και τώρα που έιπα νέα bbras. Ορίστε. πάλι αποδικνύει οτι δεν είναι θέμα bbras.
> Πόσοι πέσανε σε νέο bbras? και πόσοι είδαν βελτίωση? Αν ηταν θέμα proccesing power αφού μοιράστηκαν οι χρήστες δεν θα πάιζανε καλύτερα??
> 
> ...


Μπορεί ο BBRAS να βλέπει τι γίνεται σε μεμονώμενο χρήστη μόνο που δε νομίζω να κάθεται να υπολογίζει ξεχωριστά για το κάθε IP πόσα πακέτα παίρνει το δευτερόλεπτο. Στην Κωλέττη ο BBRAS πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλός διότι μέχρι και ένα χρόνο πρίν ήταν για όλη την Αθήνα και για κάποια άλλα μέρη της Ελλάδος. Μπορεί κάποιοι που πέφτουν κωλέττη να μην έχουν καλό pps αλλά γι αυτό θα φταίει  το ότι δεν έχουν και  καλό Bandwidth λόγω της σύνδεσης BBRAS-DSLAM. Τι θες να γίνει με 2Mbps παραπάνω αν υπάρχουν 100 άτομα σε 384. Ούτε 20Κbps το άτομο δεν θα παίρνει. 
Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι κοινό αλλά έχει πολλές διαφορετικές αιτίες. Η πιο περίεργη "υποπερίπτωση" του προβλήματος είναι αυτή που αντιμετωπίζω εγώ όπου μπορώ να πιάνω σε ώρες αιχμής το μισό ΒW απο αυτό που πιάνω σε κανονικές ώρες , αλλά ο αριθμός των πακετών /sec,  που πιάνω σε ώρα αιχμής δεν είναι ούτε το 1/5 από αυτό που είναι σε κανονικές ώρες(π.χ τα ξημερώματα πες πως πιάνω 800+Kbps και έχω pps γύρω στο 200 ενώ κατά το μεσημέρι πιάνω 400+Κbps αλλά το pps με το ζόρι φτάνει το 40.). Έτσι είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο χειρισμό των πακέτων (πάντα για τη δική μου περίπτωση) και δεν είναι πρόβλημα BW που αντανακλά σε πρόβλημα πακέτων. Αναγκαστικά φταίει ο BBRAS διότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στο ATM δίκτυο που να χειρίζεται TCP/IP πακέτα.

----------


## NoDsl

> Μπορεί κάποιοι που πέφτουν κωλέττη να μην έχουν καλό pps αλλά γι αυτό θα φταίει το ότι δεν έχουν και καλό Bandwidth λόγω της σύνδεσης BBRAS-DSLAM.


Τσου. το BW μεταξύ bbras -> atm -> dslam είναι εγγυημένη υποθέτω. Μέσα απο SDH περνάνε και έχουν ξέχωρα bw.





> ..π.χ τα ξημερώματα πες πως πιάνω 800+Kbps και έχω pps γύρω στο 200 ενώ κατά το μεσημέρι πιάνω 400+Κbps αλλά το pps με το ζόρι φτάνει το 40.). Έτσι είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο χειρισμό των πακέτων (πάντα για τη δική μου περίπτωση) και δεν είναι πρόβλημα BW που αντανακλά σε πρόβλημα πακέτων. Αναγκαστικά φταίει ο BBRAS διότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στο ATM δίκτυο που να χειρίζεται TCP/IP πακέτα.


Δεν το σκέφτεσαι σωστά. Ξέρεις πότε θα ηταν το πρόβλημα αν το σκεφτούμε έτσι και ηταν σωστός ο συλλογισμός σου?
 Αν οταν είχες 40 πακέτα κατέβαζες με 800Kbps  :Wink: 

Για 400KBps θές ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ! 34 πακέτα μέγιστoυ μεγέθους 1500byte. Οταν πιάνεις 800Kbps και έχεις 200 πακέτα τα πακέτα έιναι υπερπολλαπλάσια απο αυτά που χρειάζεσαι για να πιάσεις τα 800kbps. Απλά σε κόβει 1) isp 2) τα vc και vp σου!
Επίσης μπορεί οταν έχεις 40 pps, ενώ στέλνεις ξέρω γω μικρά πακέτα, στο dslam να συγκεντρώνονται σε πακέτα μεγέθους 1500byte ενώ στην αντίθετη περίπτωση των 200 pps, ενώ στέλνεις μεγάλα πακέτα στο dslam να σπάνε σε πιο μικρά και έτσι διατηρεί το BW σου.

Απλά οταν έχει "λάσκα" η κλάση σου στο dslam σου και περισσεύουν πακέτα, για να είναι πιο άνετες τυχών εφαρμογές που χρειάζονται ΟΧΙ  ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΥ μεγέθους πακέτα αλλά πιό μικρό σου δίνει παραπάνω.

Υποθέτω πως το προτόκολο είναι υπολογισμένο έτσι ώστε ανάλογα με το πόσο έχουν βάλει κόφτη για bw πρέπει να είναι ικανό να δώσει τα πακέτα που χρειάζονται με μινιμουμ μέγεθος και σε ώρες δύσκολες μεγαλώνει το μέγεθος για να διατηρήσει το bw.
QoS

Σκέψουν αν έχεις μετρήσει pstn h isdn οτικ αι οι 2 βγαζουν απο 100 pps. Για τι BW? 5 kai 7Kb αντίστοιχα?

----------


## Unreal

> Τσου. το BW μεταξύ bbras -> atm -> dslam είναι εγγυημένη υποθέτω. Μέσα απο SDH περνάνε και έχουν ξέχωρα bw.


 Είναι εγγυημένη αλλά απλώς δεν φτάνει σε ώρες αιχμής. Θα έπρεπε να είναι διπλάσια η και τριπλάσια για να μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί και να κατεβάζουν όλοι κοντά στο μέγιστο της κλάσης τους.



> Δεν το σκέφτεσαι σωστά. Ξέρεις πότε θα ηταν το πρόβλημα αν το σκεφτούμε έτσι και ηταν σωστός ο συλλογισμός σου?
> Αν οταν είχες 40 πακέτα κατέβαζες με 800Kbps


Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ. Δεν πιάνω τα 800Kbps με 200 πακέτα μέγιστου μεγέθους. Τα πιάνω ι με μικρότερο μέγεθος πακέτου. Μπορώ όμως και να τα πιάσω με λιγότερα πακέτα μεγίστου μεγέθους.



> Για 400KBps θές ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ! 34 πακέτα μέγιστoυ μεγέθους 1500byte. Οταν πιάνεις 800Kbps και έχεις 200 πακέτα τα πακέτα έιναι υπερπολλαπλάσια απο αυτά που χρειάζεσαι για να πιάσεις τα 800kbps. Απλά σε κόβει 1) isp 2) τα vc και vp σου!


 Αν με έκοβε ο ISP θα με έκοβε ανεξαρτήτως ώρας. Αν κοβόμουν σε επίπεδο VP και VC τότε είμαστε σε επίπεδο ATM μπορούν να οριοθετήσουν μόνο τα ATM cells/sec που δεν είναι ισοδύναμο με το TCP packets/sec όπως έχω εξηγήσει. Όσο για το 1) βλέπε προς το τέλος.



> Επίσης μπορεί οταν έχεις 40 pps, ενώ στέλνεις ξέρω γω μικρά πακέτα, στο dslam να συγκεντρώνονται σε πακέτα μεγέθους 1500byte ενώ στην αντίθετη περίπτωση των 200 pps, ενώ στέλνεις μεγάλα πακέτα στο dslam να σπάνε σε πιο μικρά και έτσι διατηρεί το BW σου.


 Δε νομίζω να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο ούτε στο DSLAM ούτε στον BBRAS.



> Απλά οταν έχει "λάσκα" η κλάση σου στο dslam σου και περισσεύουν πακέτα, για να είναι πιο άνετες τυχών εφαρμογές που χρειάζονται ΟΧΙ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΥ μεγέθους πακέτα αλλά πιό μικρό σου δίνει παραπάνω.
> 
> Υποθέτω πως το προτόκολο είναι υπολογισμένο έτσι ώστε ανάλογα με το πόσο έχουν βάλει κόφτη για bw πρέπει να είναι ικανό να δώσει τα πακέτα που χρειάζονται με μινιμουμ μέγεθος και σε ώρες δύσκολες μεγαλώνει το μέγεθος για να διατηρήσει το bw.
> QoS


 Τι πάει να πει ώρες δύσκολες και ώρες έυκολες. Αν είναι πολλοί χρήστες συνδεδεμένοι στο DSLAM εννοεείται ότι ο καθένας δεν πρόκειται να πάρει παραπάνω από BW/N όπου BW το εγγυημένο BW μεταξύ DSLAM-BBRAS και Ν το πλήθος των χρηστών(για απλότητα θεωρούμε ότι είναι όλοι στην ίδια κλάση). Αυτό το BW/N που μπορείς να πάρεις πρέπει να το παίρνεις είτε με μικρά είτε με μεγάλα πακέτα . Για ποιο λόγο να μην μπορείς να πάρεις ούτε το 1/10 όταν χρησιμοποιείς μικρά πακέτα? Γιατί περιορίζονται τα πακέτα αφού φαίνεται να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο BW/N bandwidth στην σύνδεση με τον BBRAS?



> Σκέψουν αν έχεις μετρήσει pstn h isdn οτικ αι οι 2 βγαζουν απο 100 pps. Για τι BW? 5 kai 7Kb αντίστοιχα?


Αλλός ένας λόγος που ενοχοποίεί τους BBRAS και αποκλείει την περίπτωση 1) που ανέφερες πιο πάνω. Με PSTN και ISDN συνδέεσαι απευθείας με ISP, έχεις εγγυημένο σταθερό BW (και όχι BW/N όπως συμβαίνει στο DSLAM) και δεν υπάρχει κανένας BBRAS του ΟΤΕ να περιορίζει τα πακέτα.

----------


## yiapap

> Αν κοβόμουν σε επίπεδο VP και VC τότε είμαστε σε επίπεδο ATM μπορούν να οριοθετήσουν μόνο τα ATM cells/sec που δεν είναι ισοδύναμο με το TCP packets/sec όπως έχω εξηγήσει.


Mα αυτά οριοθετούν και σου δίνουν ένα max cell rate! Αν είσαι τυχερός και το cell rate μετά τη μετατροπή φθάνει στην ονομαστική σου ταχύτητα (εννοείται με μέγιστα ethernet πακέτα) τότε ΜΠΟΡΕΙ και να κατεβάζεις με 384/512/1024. 
Υπάρχουν όμως περιπτώσεις που δεν κατεβάζεις με τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα ούτε με "καθαρές συνδέσεις " (ftp στο δίκτυο του Παρόχου σου)

Recap:
Οι περιπτώσεις είναι
1. Καλή ταχύτητα (Kbps) καλά πακέτα (pps)
2. Καλή ταχύτητα χάλια πακέτα
3. Χάλια ταχύτητα χάλια πακέτα

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όταν άρχισε το νήμα για το DSLAM Τούμπας στη θεσ/νίκη και φωνάζαν οι της 384, εγώ με την 512 έπιανα αρκετές εκατοντάδες pps (ας μου θυμίσει ο psyxakias το νούμερο που είχαμε βγάλει)

----------


## sdikr

> Είναι εγγυημένη αλλά απλώς δεν φτάνει σε ώρες αιχμής. Θα έπρεπε να είναι διπλάσια η και τριπλάσια για να μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί και να κατεβάζουν όλοι κοντά στο μέγιστο της κλάσης τους.


Το Bandwidth  που δίνουν ανα κλάση  απο το dslam στον bbras  το δίνουν  με ενα contention ratio   αυτό δεν αλλάζει,   μονο σε μισθωμένα




> Τι πάει να πει ώρες δύσκολες και ώρες έυκολες. Αν είναι πολλοί χρήστες συνδεδεμένοι στο DSLAM εννοεείται ότι ο καθένας δεν πρόκειται να πάρει παραπάνω από BW/N όπου BW το εγγυημένο BW μεταξύ DSLAM-BBRAS και Ν το πλήθος των χρηστών(για απλότητα θεωρούμε ότι είναι όλοι στην ίδια κλάση). Αυτό το BW/N που μπορείς να πάρεις πρέπει να το παίρνεις είτε με μικρά είτε με μεγάλα πακέτα . Για ποιο λόγο να μην μπορείς να πάρεις ούτε το 1/10 όταν χρησιμοποιείς μικρά πακέτα? Γιατί περιορίζονται τα πακέτα αφού φαίνεται να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο BW/N bandwidth στην σύνδεση με τον BBRAS?


Γιατί  το ΑΤΜ  δουλέυει  με packets  και όχι με trafic  (εντέλως  απλή περιγραφή)



> Αλλός ένας λόγος που ενοχοποίεί τους BBRAS και αποκλείει την περίπτωση 1) που ανέφερες πιο πάνω. Με PSTN και ISDN συνδέεσαι απευθείας με ISP, έχεις εγγυημένο σταθερό BW (και όχι BW/N όπως συμβαίνει στο DSLAM) και δεν υπάρχει κανένας BBRAS του ΟΤΕ να περιορίζει τα πακέτα.


Στην Pstn/isdn  είχαν οι isp    πχ  1 Modem  ανα  10 χρήστες,  λόγο της φυσής του  (χρονοχρεώση, πέσιμο γραμμης κλπ) ,  στο adsl  όμως δεν έχεις χρονοχρεώση  ή κάτι άλλο έχεις μια always on σύνδεση,     αυτό λοιπόν το 10:1  έγινε στο bandwidth  που υπάρχει.

Ακόμα στην Pstn/isdn  ειχες τους απλούς χρήστες,  περιστασιακούς,  εταίριες  που μετά της 8  το απογευμα δεν δουλέυαν  και αρκετούς άλλους παραμέτρους,  στο adsl  έχουμε το καλό του always  on  που πρέπει να κατεβάζει η γραμμη 24/7  ακόμα και αν δεν είμαστε στον υπολογιστή

Μισθωμένο δεν είναι,  δυστήχως,

----------


## NoDsl

> Είναι εγγυημένη αλλά απλώς δεν φτάνει σε ώρες αιχμής. Θα έπρεπε να είναι διπλάσια η και τριπλάσια για να μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί και να κατεβάζουν όλοι κοντά στο μέγιστο της κλάσης τους.


 Οπως σου είπα το atm μηχάνημα που πέφτει με οπτική το dslam η τα dslam πέφτει στο SDH. Αν το καλοσκεφτείς το λιγότερο BW που μπορεί να δώσει το SDH είναι STM-1. Για σκέψου τότε πόσο BWέχει διαθέσιμο το Dslam...Επίσης να σου δώσω ένα tip. Το λινκ των siemens 1-2-3 μέσω τις οπτικής με τιο atm μηχανηματάκι είναι 34mbps.  :Smile: 




> Δεν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ. Δεν πιάνω τα 800Kbps με 200 πακέτα μέγιστου μεγέθους. Τα πιάνω ι με μικρότερο μέγεθος πακέτου. Μπορώ όμως και να τα πιάσω με λιγότερα πακέτα μεγίστου μεγέθους.


Ωραία. ΠΟυ υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό που λές? όπως λένε και παραπάνω τα παιδιά το atm καταλαβαίνει πακέτα. Έτσι οπως το καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον εγώ το κάθε BW μεταφράζεται σε κάποιο αριθμό ελάχιστου μέγεθους πακέτων σωστά? Οπότε αν πούμε οτι η κλάση Χ χρηστών έχει ΒW 2mbit τα οποία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν με Ψ πακέτα ελάχιστου μεγέθους, τότε οι χρήστες θα πάρουν Ψ/Χ πολύ απλοικά. Όταν κατεβάζουν και οι Χ ισχύει αυτό. Αν κατεβάσουν X-30 χρήστες τα πακέτα που περισσέυουν δεν χάνονται. απλά μοιράζονται σοτυς άλλους γιαυτό και ανεβαίνουν τα πακέτα. 




> Αν με έκοβε ο ISP θα με έκοβε ανεξαρτήτως ώρας. Αν κοβόμουν σε επίπεδο VP και VC τότε είμαστε σε επίπεδο ATM μπορούν να οριοθετήσουν μόνο τα ATM cells/sec που δεν είναι ισοδύναμο με το TCP packets/sec όπως έχω εξηγήσει. Όσο για το 1) βλέπε προς το τέλος.


Αν δεν σε έκοβε με 200 πακέτα έπρεπε να κατεβάζεις με 4μβιτ...

----------


## Unreal

> Mα αυτά οριοθετούν και σου δίνουν ένα max cell rate! Αν είσαι τυχερός και το cell rate μετά τη μετατροπή φθάνει στην ονομαστική σου ταχύτητα (εννοείται με μέγιστα ethernet πακέτα) τότε ΜΠΟΡΕΙ και να κατεβάζεις με 384/512/1024. 
> Υπάρχουν όμως περιπτώσεις που δεν κατεβάζεις με τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα ούτε με "καθαρές συνδέσεις " (ftp στο δίκτυο του Παρόχου σου)
> 
> Recap:
> Οι περιπτώσεις είναι
> 1. Καλή ταχύτητα (Kbps) καλά πακέτα (pps)
> 2. Καλή ταχύτητα χάλια πακέτα
> 3. Χάλια ταχύτητα χάλια πακέτα
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι όταν άρχισε το νήμα για το DSLAM Τούμπας στη θεσ/νίκη και φωνάζαν οι της 384, εγώ με την 512 έπιανα αρκετές εκατοντάδες pps (ας μου θυμίσει ο psyxakias το νούμερο που είχαμε βγάλει)


Πάλι καλά που δεν υπάρχει η περίπτωση Καλό pps, χάλια Kbps γιατί θα τρελλαινόμασταν όλοι. 
Οι περιπτώσεις 1 και 3 πιστεύω είναι κατανοητές απο όλους γιατί pps=BW/packetsize. 
Η περίπτωση 2 ειναι η πιο περίεργη , αυτήν αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ, μάλιστα συμβαίνει ανεξαρτήτως packetsize. Όπως λες και εσύ τα VP/VC μου δίνουν ένα max cell rate. Τα cells που παίρνω ενθυλακώνουν TCP/IP πακέτα έτσι ι?. Για την ακρίβεια ο αριθμός των cells που απαιτούνται για να ενθυλακώσουν ένα TCP/IP πακέτο εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος του πακέτου.  Το max packet/sec θα έπρεπε να ισούται με (max cell/sec)*53/packetsize. Έχουμε λοιπόν
max packet/sec= (max cell/sec)*53/packetsize
Στην παραπάνω εξίσωση πρέπει να σκεφτούμε τί καθορίζει τι. Με άλλα λόγια το packetsize και το max packet/sec καθορίζουν το max cell/sec, ή το max cell/sec και το packetsize καθορίζουν το max packet/sec.
Επειδή το TCP βασίζεται πάνω στο ATM (για την ακρίβεια έχουμε TCP/IP over PPP over ATM) εγώ θεωρώ ότι έπρεπε να συμβαίνει το τελευταίο δηλαδή το max cell/sec και το packetsize να καθορίζουν το max packet/sec. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει σε αυτούς που βρίσκονται στην περίπτωση 2. Αντι αυτού φαίνεται να είναι σταθερό το max packet/sec και ανάλογα με το τι packet size χρησιμοποιείς να παίρνεις cell/sec που επί 53 σου δίνουν το Kbps συμπεριλαμβανομένου του overhead. Αυτό πάντως φαίνεται οξύμωρο σε εμένα και η μόνη λογική εξήγηση είναι ότι ο BBRAS (ή έστω το DSLAM) επεξεργάζοντας τα δεδομένα σε επίπεδο TCP/IP πακέτων δεν εκμεταλλεύονται σωστά το BW που υπάρχει στην μεταξύ τους σύνδεση.

----------


## Unreal

> Οπως σου είπα το atm μηχάνημα που πέφτει με οπτική το dslam η τα dslam πέφτει στο SDH. Αν το καλοσκεφτείς το λιγότερο BW που μπορεί να δώσει το SDH είναι STM-1. Για σκέψου τότε πόσο BWέχει διαθέσιμο το Dslam...Επίσης να σου δώσω ένα tip. Το λινκ των siemens 1-2-3 μέσω τις οπτικής με τιο atm μηχανηματάκι είναι 34mbps.


 Σιγά, θα μας βγάλεις το ATM δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ super wow...




> Ωραία. ΠΟυ υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό που λές? όπως λένε και παραπάνω τα παιδιά το atm καταλαβαίνει πακέτα. Έτσι οπως το καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον εγώ το κάθε BW μεταφράζεται σε κάποιο αριθμό ελάχιστου μέγεθους πακέτων σωστά? Οπότε αν πούμε οτι η κλάση Χ χρηστών έχει ΒW 2mbit τα οποία μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν με Ψ πακέτα ελάχιστου μεγέθους, τότε οι χρήστες θα πάρουν Ψ/Χ πολύ απλοικά. Όταν κατεβάζουν και οι Χ ισχύει αυτό. Αν κατεβάσουν X-30 χρήστες τα πακέτα που περισσέυουν δεν χάνονται. απλά μοιράζονται σοτυς άλλους γιαυτό και ανεβαίνουν τα πακέτα.


 Ναι το θέμα είναι ότι το Ψ/Χ που παίρνουμε δεν φαίνεται να εξαρτάται από το packetsize (ενώ τα θεωρούμε ως πακέτα ελαχίστου μεγέθους), παρόλαυτα το Ψ/Χ δεν αλλάζει όταν χρησιμοποιούμε πακέτα μεγάλου μεγέθους(ενώ θα έπρεπε να γίνεται μικρότερο). Έτσι τουλάχιστον συμβαίνει σε εμένα.




> Αν δεν σε έκοβε με 200 πακέτα έπρεπε να κατεβάζεις με 4μβιτ...


Τι λες τώρα, 200 pps* 512bytes/packet  =100kb/sec=1Mbps. Θεωρητικά με 1Mbps πρέπει να μπορείς να παίρνεις μέχρι και 400pps με 256bytes/packet που είναι και το ελάχιστο αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ πάντως στην αρχή με την 1024/256, είχα 1150+ pps με 0 bytes (+ 28-bytes UDP headers). Τώρα πια στις ώρες αιχμής πέφτω στα 30 (όπως έπεφτε με την 384 και μετά με την 512)... Και ο λόγος που σκέφτομαι για Vivodi (που παρεπιπτόντως ήρθα σε επικοινωνία τηλεφωνική και με πολύ φιλικότητα μου εξήγησαν ότι απορίες είχα και προτείναν Full LLU σε 2η γραμμή για να μην μείνω δίχως ADSL) είναι ότι ένας φίλος στη Vivodi βρέξει/χιονίσει δε πέφτει κάτω από τα 2000 pps (με 0 bytes UDPs + 28-bytes headers). 

*yiapap*, ούτε που θυμάμαι πόσα pps έφτανες, sorry.

----------


## 123456789

Τέλος πάντων τι ωραία που έπαιζε το Πάσχα το VOIP και τώρα έχει γα%#$%#$% πάλι...

----------


## Hwoarang

> Εγώ πάντως στην αρχή με την 1024/256, είχα 1150+ pps με 0 bytes (+ 28-bytes UDP headers). Τώρα πια στις ώρες αιχμής πέφτω στα 30 (όπως έπεφτε με την 384 και μετά με την 512)... Και ο λόγος που σκέφτομαι για Vivodi (που παρεπιπτόντως ήρθα σε επικοινωνία τηλεφωνική και με πολύ φιλικότητα μου εξήγησαν ότι απορίες είχα και προτείναν Full LLU σε 2η γραμμή για να μην μείνω δίχως ADSL) είναι ότι ένας φίλος στη Vivodi βρέξει/χιονίσει δε πέφτει κάτω από τα 2000 pps (με 0 bytes UDPs + 28-bytes headers). 
> 
> *yiapap*, ούτε που θυμάμαι πόσα pps έφτανες, sorry.



Ακριβώς όπως τα λές psixakia. Με την ίδια λογική με εσένα κατέθεσα αίτηση για Vivodi. Για μενα αξίζει πολύ. Και πάνω απο ολα ειναι οικονομικότερη

----------


## JoeBar

> Ακριβώς όπως τα λές psixakia. Με την ίδια λογική με εσένα κατέθεσα αίτηση για Vivodi. Για μενα αξίζει πολύ. Και πάνω απο ολα ειναι οικονομικότερη


Προφανώς και αξίζουν οι full/shared llu λύσεις με την σημερινή κατάσταση του ΟΤΕ...  :Evil:

----------


## Unreal

> Εγώ πάντως στην αρχή με την 1024/256, είχα 1150+ pps με 0 bytes (+ 28-bytes UDP headers). Τώρα πια στις ώρες αιχμής πέφτω στα 30 (όπως έπεφτε με την 384 και μετά με την 512)... Και ο λόγος που σκέφτομαι για Vivodi (που παρεπιπτόντως ήρθα σε επικοινωνία τηλεφωνική και με πολύ φιλικότητα μου εξήγησαν ότι απορίες είχα και προτείναν Full LLU σε 2η γραμμή για να μην μείνω δίχως ADSL) είναι ότι ένας φίλος στη Vivodi βρέξει/χιονίσει δε πέφτει κάτω από τα 2000 pps (με 0 bytes UDPs + 28-bytes headers). 
> 
> *yiapap*, ούτε που θυμάμαι πόσα pps έφτανες, sorry.


Αναρωτιέμαι psyxakias αν θυμάσαι όταν έπιανες  1150+ pps me packetsize 0+28 UDP overhead, αν έπιανες το ίδιο περίπου pps νούμερο με packetsize 64+28 διότι έτσι φτάνεις στο μέγιστο και το bw.( 1150*92=100K+)

----------


## Unreal

> Το Bandwidth που δίνουν ανα κλάση απο το dslam στον bbras το δίνουν με ενα contention ratio αυτό δεν αλλάζει, μονο σε μισθωμένα


 Το θέμα είναι γιατί το DSLAM να κάτσει να μοιράζει TCP/IP πακέτα και να γίνεται άδικο(διότι αν θεωρήσουμε ότι δίνει το ίδιο pps σε κάθε χρήστη της ίδια κλάσης τότε αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν μεγαλύτερο packet size θα μπορούν να παίρνουν μεγαλύτερο BW συνεπώς αδικούνται αυτοί θα ήθελαν το ίδιο περίπου BW αλλά με μικρότερα πακέται και μεγαλύτερο pps), από την στιγμή που μπορεί να μοιράζει ATM cells και να είναι 100% δίκαιο όσο αφορά την κατανομή του BW (διότι δίνοντας ίσο αριθμό ATM cell/sec στον καθένα * 53 που είναι το *σταθερό* μέγεθος του ATM cell παίρνουν όλοι το ίδιο BW). Απο εκεί και περά να επαφύεται στον κάθε χρήστη αν θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει το BW με μικρά ή με μεγάλα πακέτα.




> Γιατί το ΑΤΜ δουλέυει με packets και όχι με trafic (εντέλως απλή περιγραφή)


 Το ATM δουλεύει με ATM cells που έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος. Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω το DSLAM μοιράζει ATM cells και είναι έτσι δίκαιο ως προς την κατανομή BW. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο BBRAS δεν μπορεί να μοιράζει ATM cells διότι είναι αναγκασμένος να κάνει την συναρμολόγηση/αποσυναρμολογηση TCP/IP πακέτων από/προς ATM cells και θα χρειαζόταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη υπολογιστική ισχύ αν ήταν να μετράει για κάθε (VPI,VCI) τον αριθμό ATM cells που παρέχει.



> Στην Pstn/isdn είχαν οι isp πχ 1 Modem ανα 10 χρήστες, λόγο της φυσής του (χρονοχρεώση, πέσιμο γραμμης κλπ) , στο adsl όμως δεν έχεις χρονοχρεώση ή κάτι άλλο έχεις μια always on σύνδεση, αυτό λοιπόν το 10:1 έγινε στο bandwidth που υπάρχει.
> 
> Ακόμα στην Pstn/isdn ειχες τους απλούς χρήστες, περιστασιακούς, εταίριες που μετά της 8 το απογευμα δεν δουλέυαν ...


Δεν λέω ότι οι dialup συνδέσεις είναι καλύτερες απο DSL. Απλώς επειδή τα TCP/IP πακέτα δεν περνάνε ούτε από το ATM ούτε από BBRAS αλλά φτάνουν απευθείας στον ISP αποφεύγονται δύο παράγοντες που δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στην κίνηση των πακέτων. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι με 64k ISDN πιάνεις 100+ pps που σημαίνει ότι εξαντλείς το BW σου στην σύνδεση με τον ISP(που είναι μικρό, με χρονοχρέωση αλλά από την στιγμή που θα συνδεθείς σταθερό και ανεξάρτητο από το πόσοι άλλοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι) χρησιμοποιώντας packet size της τάξης του 80 bytes. Να εξαντλήσεις το bw σου στην περίπτωση του DSL χρησιμοποιώντας πακέτα των 80bytes και παίρνοντας π.χ 600pps με μια 384 είναι τελείως απίθανο.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν λέω ότι οι dialup συνδέσεις είναι καλύτερες απο DSL. Απλώς επειδή τα TCP/IP πακέτα δεν περνάνε ούτε από το ATM ούτε από BBRAS αλλά φτάνουν απευθείας στον ISP αποφεύγονται δύο παράγοντες που δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στην κίνηση των πακέτων. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι με 64k ISDN πιάνεις 100+ pps που σημαίνει ότι εξαντλείς το BW σου στην σύνδεση με τον ISP(που είναι μικρό, με χρονοχρέωση αλλά από την στιγμή που θα συνδεθείς σταθερό και ανεξάρτητο από το πόσοι άλλοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι) χρησιμοποιώντας packet size της τάξης του 80 bytes. Να εξαντλήσεις το bw σου στην περίπτωση του DSL χρησιμοποιώντας πακέτα των 80bytes και παίρνοντας π.χ 600pps με μια 384 είναι τελείως απίθανο.


Ναι αυτό όμως που θέλω να πώ ειναι οτι ποτέ στο isdn/pstn  δεν θα είναι συνδεμένοι όλοι οι χρήστες ενος παρόχου,  θα είναι 1  για κάθε 10 συνδρομητές που έχει ο παροχός, (1 modem  ανα 10  συνδρομητές που έχει εγγεγραμένους ο παρόχος) ενώ με το adsl   είναι και οι 10 ταυτόχρονα

----------


## yiapap

> ενώ με το adsl   είναι και οι 10 ταυτόχρονα


Και αυτό το συμπέρασμα το βγάζεις από που;
Προσωπικά δεν κατεβάζω 24/7 και απ' ότι ξέρω ούτε κι εσύ. Ξέρω και πολλούς άλλους που δεν είναι p2p happy. Επομένως μήπως είναι αυθαίρετο;

----------


## anon

@yiapap: δεν νομίζω. σε παλαιότερο μήνυμα (βαριεμαι να ψάξω), είχα υπολογίσει ότι αρκει το 10% των χρηστών να κατεβάζουν full speed για να μπουκώσει κύκλωμα με contention ratio 1/20. Οπότε σίγουρα έχουμε παραπάνω απο 10% των χρηστών. Και τσακ - μπαμ μπαίνει ο κόφτης..... 

Και μάλλον στο ίδιο BBRAS πέφτουν πολλά DSLAM. Δεν ξέρω αν το QoS γνωρίζει την ταχύτητα διασύνδεσης με το κάθε DSLAM και προσαρμόζε το QoS ανάλογα με το DSLAM, ή πολύ απλά παίρνει το aggregate και μετά τα πακέτα πάνε όπως πάνε για όλους. 

Στην περίπτωση της Vivodi, δεν ισχύει αυτό, γιατί όλο το δίκτυο είναι δικό της και μπορεί να κάνει σωστό QoS σε κάθε σημείο εύκολα. Γιαυτό στην Vivodi με full llu λογικά δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν προβλήματα (εκτός εαν βέβαια πέσουμε στην περίπτωση ενός εξαιρετικά φορτωμένου DSLAM που και εκεί μπορεί να δώσει περισσότερο bw απο μόνη της για λόγους image παρόλο που δεν θα την συμφέρει, ή στην περίπτωση που δεν επαρκεί το backbone , εθνικό ή διεθνές). Δεν ξέρω εαν η τεχνολογία των IP DSLAMS βοηθήσει να ελαχιστοποιηθεί το πρόβλημα αυτό.

----------


## Unreal

Ναι εντάξει, το πρόβλημα δηλαδή πιστεύεις βρίσκεται στο πόσοι συνδρομητές σε έναν ISP είναι συνδεδεμένοι ταυτόχρονα, η πόσοι ταυτόχρονα "βγαίνουν" στο ATM δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ (όπως συμβαίνει με του 10 DSL, ενώ οι dialup δεν βγαίνουν στο ATM δίκτυο ) και προσπαθούν να πετύχουν καλή σύνδεση με τον ISP? 

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται καθαρά στον ISP, στην δεύτερη στον ΟΤΕ.  Αν ο ISP ήταν το πρόβλημα θα το είχαν όλοι οι συνδρομητές του ίδιου ISP ανεξαρτήτως του DSLAM και του BBRAS στο οποίο ανήκουν. Τώρα για το αν φταίει ο BBRAS, αν φταίει το DSLAM ή αν φταίει η σύνδεση μεταξύ τους αυτό είναι μια μεγάλη συζήτηση. Το θέμα είναι ότι κάτι από τα 3 πρέπει να φταίει. Αν έφταιγε πάντα η σύνδεση μεταξύ τους (στην ουσία το bandwidth του ATM δικτύου) τότε σε καμμιά μορφή δεν θα εμφανιζόταν η περίπτωση 2) που αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο μύνημα. Συνεπώς υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου φταίει ο BBRAS η το DSLAM. Για μένα οποιεσδήποτε πολιτικές που αφορούν traffic shaping σε επίπεδο TCP/IP γίνονται σε BBRAS και όχι στα DSLAM ούτε σε άλλα στοιχεία του ATM δικτύου( ATM VP/VC switches). Άκομα και αν δεν ισχύει αυτό και το traffic shaping εφαρμόζεται σε επίπεδο DSLAM(εδώ θα κουφαθούν οι περισσότεροι, αλλά υπάρχουν άτομα που το υποστηρίζουν αυτό), θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε γιατί το traffic shaping γίνεται με βάση τον αριθμό πακέτων και όχι με βάση το BW( με βάση το γινόμενο pps*(average packetsize) στην ουσία θα πρέπει να εκτιμάται κάθε στιγμή το average packetsize ή να γίνεται πιο αυστηρά με άθροισμα του μεγέθους του κάθε πακέτου όπως λέω πιο κάτω). Η απάντηση μου είναι το ότι απαιτείται περισσότερη υπολογιστική ισχύ σε αυτή τη περίπτωση, διότι έτσι υπολογίζεται ένα άθροισμα μεγέθους πακέτων(άθροισμα των μεγεθών του πακέτων που παίρνει ο κάθε χρήστης για όλα τα πακέτα στην μονάδα του χρόνου) ενώ στην πρώτη περίπτωση απλή μέτρηση στη μονάδα του χρόνου (πρόσθεση κατά 1 για κάθε πακέτο που δρομολογείται). Ο καθένας μπορεί να πεί την άποψη του γιατί ακολουθείται η πολιτική πακέτων/δευτερόλεπτο το θέμα είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι μια πολιτική που βασίζεται σε ίσοκατανομή pps δημιουργεί ανισοκατανομή στο BW αναπόφευκτα (αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα θα παίρνουν περισσότερο BW σε σχέση με αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά) ενώ μια πολιτική με ισοκατανομή BW δεν δημιουργία απαραίτητα ανισοκατανομή στο pps. Επαφύεται στον κάθε χρήστη να επιλέξει την εφαρμογή (και αναπόφευκτα το packet size που αυτή χρησιμοποιεί) ώστε στην ουσία να επιλέξει τον αριθμό pps.

----------


## yiapap

> Στην περίπτωση της Vivodi, δεν ισχύει αυτό, γιατί όλο το δίκτυο είναι δικό της και μπορεί να κάνει σωστό QoS σε κάθε σημείο εύκολα.


 :Laughing: 
Μπορώ να το βάλω στην υπογραφή μου;
Γιατί στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ σε ποιον ανήκει ΟΛΟ το δίκτυο;

----------


## sdikr

> Και αυτό το συμπέρασμα το βγάζεις από που;
> Προσωπικά δεν κατεβάζω 24/7 και απ' ότι ξέρω ούτε κι εσύ. Ξέρω και πολλούς άλλους που δεν είναι p2p happy. Επομένως μήπως είναι αυθαίρετο;


Ωχ ρε συ Γιάννη,  αμάν  είπαμε

@Unreal 



> Ναι εντάξει, το πρόβλημα δηλαδή πιστεύεις βρίσκεται στο πόσοι συνδρομητές σε έναν ISP είναι συνδεδεμένοι ταυτόχρονα, η πόσοι ταυτόχρονα "βγαίνουν" στο ATM δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ (όπως συμβαίνει με του 10 DSL, ενώ οι dialup δεν βγαίνουν στο ATM δίκτυο ) και προσπαθούν να πετύχουν καλή σύνδεση με τον ISP?


Το adsl  είναι πρόσβαση που την μοιράζεσαι με τους υπόλοιπους στην κλάση σου (384,512,1024)
Το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά το πόσο bandwidth  δίνουν απο dslam  σε bbras

----------


## anon

Μάλλον δεν το εξέθεσα σωστά. Ο ΟΤΕ κάνει το έργο του κουβαλητή εκ μέρους των παρόχων. Απο την άποψη ΙΡ δικτύου, δεν ανήκει όλο στον ΟΤΕ. μπλέκονται διάφοροι πάροχοι. Ακόμη εαν ήταν ένας μόνο πάροχος, τα πράγματα θα ήταν καλύτερα, απο άποψη ευκολίας προγραμματισμού του QoS. 

Θα αναφερθώ πάλι στο παράδειγμα του δρόμου με αυτοκίνητα δυστυχώς . Ο ΟΤΕ είναι η εθνική οδός πχ. Στο ένα άκρο της εθνικής υπάρχει μια διασταύρωση όπου η εθνική οδός χωρίζεται σε πολλούς (ν τον αριθμό) δρόμους (DSLAM aka χρήστες). ΣΤην άλλη άκρη της εθνικής οδού επίσης το ίδιο (με μικρότερο αριθμό δρόμων αλλά πολύ πιο μεγάλων) που είναι οι συνδέσεις με τους διάφορους παρόχους. Και περνάνε αυτοκίνητα, πάνω -κάτω - δηλαδή πακέτα. Μπορεί με έναν πάροχο να υπάρχει μπούκωμα, ή με ένα DSLAM κλπ. Δεν τον νοιάζει τον ΟΤΕ αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες. Βάζει λοιπόν έναν κανόνα, να περνάνε 30 αυτοκίνητα (ανεξάρτητα εαν είναι smart ή νταλίκες) για να μην μπουκώνει η εθνικη καθώς και οι δρόμοι προς το κάθε DSLAM. Πώς βγήκε ο κανόνας των 30? Μάλλον απο στατιστική μελέτη (μπορει να είναι και αυθαίρετο, τα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ όπως η αυθαίρετη κοστολόγηση του αδεσμοποίητου βρόγχου). Πάντως με 30 πακέτα σε κάθε σύνδεση το δευτερόλεπτο, επιτυγχάνει ότι οι εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα (όπως http/smtp) παίζουν σχετικά καλά. Βάζει και μεγάλες buffers , για να παίζει καλύτερα (ταχύτερα) το TCP και μένουν όλες οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες εκτός.... Υπόψη ότι μπορεί εμείς εδώ στο φόρουμ νάμαστε 2 χιλ άτομα, άντε σε όλη την ελλάδα νάναι 50,000 άτομα τα ψαγμένα, οι υπόλοιποι όμως βασικά παίζουν http/smtp.

----------


## Unreal

> Ωχ ρε συ Γιάννη, αμάν είπαμε
> 
> @Unreal 
> 
> 
> Το adsl είναι πρόσβαση που την μοιράζεσαι με τους υπόλοιπους στην κλάση σου (384,512,1024)
> Το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά το πόσο bandwidth δίνουν απο dslam σε bbras


Δεν είναι πάντα αυτό το πρόβλημα (η σύνδεση μεταξύ DSLAM-BBRAS δηλαδή όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο μύνημα). Υπάρχει περίπτωση που λειτουργεί μια πολιτική ισοκατανομής πακέτων/δευτερόλεπτο (packets per second,pps εν συντομία) η οποία είναι σαν να σε εξαναγκάζει να χρησιμοποιείς εφαρμογές με μεγάλο packet size για να πιάσεις καλό bw. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν θα θέλουν το διαθέσιμο BW να εξαρτάται από την εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιούν και συνεπώς θα βρίσκουν αυτή την πολιτική άδικη.

----------


## Unreal

> Μάλλον δεν το εξέθεσα σωστά. Ο ΟΤΕ κάνει το έργο του κουβαλητή εκ μέρους των παρόχων. Απο την άποψη ΙΡ δικτύου, δεν ανήκει όλο στον ΟΤΕ. μπλέκονται διάφοροι πάροχοι. Ακόμη εαν ήταν ένας μόνο πάροχος, τα πράγματα θα ήταν καλύτερα, απο άποψη ευκολίας προγραμματισμού του QoS. 
> 
> Θα αναφερθώ πάλι στο παράδειγμα του δρόμου με αυτοκίνητα δυστυχώς . Ο ΟΤΕ είναι η εθνική οδός πχ. Στο ένα άκρο της εθνικής υπάρχει μια διασταύρωση όπου η εθνική οδός χωρίζεται σε πολλούς (ν τον αριθμό) δρόμους (DSLAM aka χρήστες). ΣΤην άλλη άκρη της εθνικής οδού επίσης το ίδιο (με μικρότερο αριθμό δρόμων αλλά πολύ πιο μεγάλων) που είναι οι συνδέσεις με τους διάφορους παρόχους. Και περνάνε αυτοκίνητα, πάνω -κάτω - δηλαδή πακέτα. Μπορεί με έναν πάροχο να υπάρχει μπούκωμα, ή με ένα DSLAM κλπ. Δεν τον νοιάζει τον ΟΤΕ αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες. Βάζει λοιπόν έναν κανόνα, να περνάνε 30 αυτοκίνητα (ανεξάρτητα εαν είναι smart ή νταλίκες) για να μην μπουκώνει η εθνικη καθώς και οι δρόμοι προς το κάθε DSLAM. Πώς βγήκε ο κανόνας των 30? Μάλλον απο στατιστική μελέτη (μπορει να είναι και αυθαίρετο, τα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ όπως η αυθαίρετη κοστολόγηση του αδεσμοποίητου βρόγχου). Πάντως με 30 πακέτα σε κάθε σύνδεση το δευτερόλεπτο, επιτυγχάνει ότι οι εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα (όπως http/smtp) παίζουν σχετικά καλά. Βάζει και μεγάλες buffers , για να παίζει καλύτερα (ταχύτερα) το TCP και μένουν όλες οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες εκτός.... Υπόψη ότι μπορεί εμείς εδώ στο φόρουμ νάμαστε 2 χιλ άτομα, άντε σε όλη την ελλάδα νάναι 50,000 άτομα τα ψαγμένα, οι υπόλοιποι όμως βασικά παίζουν http/smtp.


Το θέμα  είναι οτι η εθνική μπορεί να μπουκώσει με 30 νταλίκες αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα μπουκώσει με 30 smart. Είναι εντελώς τύφλό να μην υπολογιζεται το μέγεθος του αυτοκινήτου (το μέγεθους του πακέτου δηλαδή).

----------


## Xguru

Και παρακολουθώντας ένα πράγμα που κάνει εντύπωση και είναι θέμα πολιτικής κι όχι τεχνικό:
 Αν είναι όπως έχουν υποθεί ο ΟΤΕ κατά κάποιο τρόπο πρωτοτυπεί σε σχέση με την Ευρώπη βάζοντας ας πούμε ένα παράξενο όριο των 30 pps. Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα περίεργο δεδομένου ότι όταν πρόκειται για νέες τεχνολογίες είτε δεν έχουν τη γνώση είτε δε θέλουν να μπλέξουν με κάτι καινούργιο. Κοιτάνε ότι ακριβώς κάνουν σε άλλες χώρες και ακολουθούν κατά γράμμα. Γιατί ο ΟΤΕ να εφαρμόσει ένα δικό του πρωτότυπο τρόπο QoS και να μην ακολουθήσει την πεπατημένη όλων των παρόχων δικτύου της ευρώπης;

Ως γνωστόν ο Δ.Υ το τελευταίο που θέλει να ακούσει είναι "γιατί έκανες αλχημείες παίρνοντας στο λαιμό σου ολόκληρη νέα τεχνολογία;". Προτιμά σίγουρα να αντιγράψει τους άλλους και να πει, "μα όλοι αυτό κάνουν".

----------


## anon

> Το θέμα είναι οτι η εθνική μπορεί να μπουκώσει με 30 νταλίκες αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα μπουκώσει με 30 smart. Είναι εντελώς τύφλό να μην υπολογιζεται το μέγεθος του αυτοκινήτου (το μέγεθους του πακέτου δηλαδή).


Για να καταλάβεις την δυσκολία του σωστού QoS. Εαν υποθέσουμε ότι ο κόφτης είναι κάτι σαν διόδια, και επειδή αυτό γίνεται πάντα στην εξερχόμενη κίνηση (όπως και στα IP δίκτυα). Τώρα τα διόδια αυτά για να κάνουν σωστή δουλειά για την καλύτερη αξιοποίηση του δικτύου, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν τον φόρτο (τον επικείμενο) για το κάθε DSLAM. Kαι άντε εαν υποθέσουμε ότι στην άλλη την άκρη της εθνικής οδού χωρίζεται σε τόσους δρόμους όσα είναι τα DSLAM, τότε μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τον φόρτο στο κάθε DSLAM (εφόσον κάθε αυτοκίνητο πακέτο που περνά απο τα διόδια ξέρεις σε ποιό DSLAM πάει). Ομως τα πράγματα δεν είναι δυστυχώς τόσο απλά. Στο τέλος της εθνικής οδού. χωρίζεται σε κάποιους μεγάλους δρόμους, οι οποίοι στην συνέχεια χωρίζονται σε άλλους και πάει λέγοντας μέχρι το DSLAM. Τώρα, δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να υπολογίζεις το φορτίο σε όλες τις διαδρομές ώστε να τις αξιοποιείς πλήρως... Βάζει ένα νούμερο πόσα θα αφήνεις να περνούν και τελείωσες.

----------


## Unreal

> Για να καταλάβεις την δυσκολία του σωστού QoS. Εαν υποθέσουμε ότι ο κόφτης είναι κάτι σαν διόδια, και επειδή αυτό γίνεται πάντα στην εξερχόμενη κίνηση (όπως και στα IP δίκτυα). Τώρα τα διόδια αυτά για να κάνουν σωστή δουλειά για την καλύτερη αξιοποίηση του δικτύου, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν τον φόρτο (τον επικείμενο) για το κάθε DSLAM. Kαι άντε εαν υποθέσουμε ότι στην άλλη την άκρη της εθνικής οδού χωρίζεται σε τόσους δρόμους όσα είναι τα DSLAM, τότε μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τον φόρτο στο κάθε DSLAM (εφόσον κάθε αυτοκίνητο πακέτο που περνά απο τα διόδια ξέρεις σε ποιό DSLAM πάει). Ομως τα πράγματα δεν είναι δυστυχώς τόσο απλά. Στο τέλος της εθνικής οδού. χωρίζεται σε κάποιους μεγάλους δρόμους, οι οποίοι στην συνέχεια χωρίζονται σε άλλους και πάει λέγοντας μέχρι το DSLAM. Τώρα, δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να υπολογίζεις το φορτίο σε όλες τις διαδρομές ώστε να τις αξιοποιείς πλήρως... Βάζει ένα νούμερο πόσα θα αφήνεις να περνούν και τελείωσες.


Καλά δε θα περίμενα από τον ΟΤΕ να μου δινει και φτηνό και ποιοτικό DSL, αλλά όπως λέμε τό έχει παρακάνει με αυτό το τυφλό όριο των 30packets/sec. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να το αλλάξει σε όριο bytes/sec αφού ο κόφτης μπορεί να δει το μέγεθος του κάθε πακέτου?

----------


## anon

> Καλά δε θα περίμενα από τον ΟΤΕ να μου δινει και φτηνό και ποιοτικό DSL, αλλά όπως λέμε τό έχει παρακάνει με αυτό το τυφλό όριο των 30packets/sec. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να το αλλάξει σε όριο bytes/sec αφού ο κόφτης μπορεί να δει το μέγεθος του κάθε πακέτου?


Για έναν απλό λόγο. Με τον κόφτη στα πακέτα, οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν TCP με μεγάλα πακέτα επηρεάζονται λιγότερο έως καθόλου (ενώ όλες οι υπολοιπες δικτυακές υπηρεσίες χωλαίνουν) και αυτό σε συνδιασμό με τις πολύ μεγάλες buffers που έχει βάλει μάλλον. Ετσι οι χρήστες που κάνουν web surfing, email kai ftp δεν θα έχουν σημαντική μείωση στην ταχύτητα ώστε να γίνει αντιληπτο.

----------


## Unreal

> Για έναν απλό λόγο. Με τον κόφτη στα πακέτα, οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν TCP με μεγάλα πακέτα επηρεάζονται λιγότερο έως καθόλου (ενώ όλες οι υπολοιπες δικτυακές υπηρεσίες χωλαίνουν) και αυτό σε συνδιασμό με τις πολύ μεγάλες buffers που έχει βάλει μάλλον. Ετσι οι χρήστες που κάνουν web surfing, email kai ftp δεν θα έχουν σημαντική μείωση στην ταχύτητα ώστε να γίνει αντιληπτο.


Με άλλα λόγια καθαρά δημοκρατικό το κριτήριο του ΟΤΕ κατά κάποιον τρόπο. Ικανοποεί έτσι την πλειονότητα των χρηστών (που χρησιμοποιούν http,ftp,email) άρα είναι δημοκρατικός παρολαυτά αυτοί οι πολλοί surfαδες παίρνουν bandwidth σε βάρος των Bittorrent & P2P(που δεν είναι και τόσο λίγοι) που θα ήθελαν να το έχουν με μικρά πακέτα.

----------


## NoDsl

> Με άλλα λόγια καθαρά δημοκρατικό το κριτήριο του ΟΤΕ κατά κάποιον τρόπο. Ικανοποεί έτσι την πλειονότητα των χρηστών (που χρησιμοποιούν http,ftp,email) άρα είναι δημοκρατικός παρολαυτά αυτοί οι πολλοί surfαδες παίρνουν bandwidth σε βάρος των Bittorrent & P2P(που δεν είναι και τόσο λίγοι) που θα ήθελαν να το έχουν με μικρά πακέτα.



Best effort my ass. Εγώ λέω να τους ζητήσουμε εγράφως να μας καθορίσουν τον ορισμό του fast internet! Εκεί θα γελάσουμε...

----------


## anon

Mπα..... Fast Internet = Web Surfing + email. Οπότε είναι καλυμένοι.

Οσο απο που "κλέβουν" bw, δεν είναι ακριβώς κλοπή. Υπάρχουν δύο πράγματα. Πρώτα απο όλα το contention ratio, που σημαίνει με 1/20 ουσιαστικά είναι σαν να έχουμε σε γραμμή 384Kbps, εγγυημένο μόνο το 1/20 δηλαδή 19.2Kbps. Τώρα εαν υπάρχουν χρήστες που δεν κάνουν χρήση την δεδομένη στιγμή, παίρνουμε οι υπόλοιποι (το μοιραζόμαστε) που κανουμε χρήση το bw αυτών που δεν κάνουν. Αυτό δουλεύει καλά σε στατιστικό δείγμα με πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών και όχι όπως είναι τώρα στην Ελλάδα. 

Οσον αφορά την "δημοκρατικότητα" του πράγματος, μπορώ να πώ ότι έχει μια λογική, αλλά αφήνει έξω χρήσεις όπως VoIP και online gaming όπου εκεί παθαίνουν την μεγαλυτερη "ζημιά" απο όλους. Γιατί στα p2p ουσιαστικά βάζεις να τρέχει ένα κατεβαστήρι, και δεν σε πειράζει εαν την μια στιγμή πάει με φουλ 40ΚΒ/δευτ και την άλλη με 5ΚΒ/δευτ εκτός του ότι θα αργήσει να κατεβεί. Οι χρήστες όμως πρωτόκολλων πραγματικού χρόνου, ουσιαστικά δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν καθόλου τις υπηρεσίες αυτές του internet. Ομως για να μπορέσει να κάνει traffic shaping έτσι ο ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να δεί μέσα στα πακέτα στις συνδέσεις χρηστών με παρόχους, που και τεχνικά είναι δύσκολο ίσως και όχι νόμιμο, και ακριβό (θέλει ισχυρές μηχανές). Ενώ πχ η Vivodi στο δικό της δίκτυο μπορεί να βλέπει κάθε σύνδεση τι περνά και να κάνει σωστό traffic shaping (κατάλαβες yiapap τι έλεγα πιο πριν;; )

----------


## Unreal

> Best effort my ass. Εγώ λέω να τους ζητήσουμε εγράφως να μας καθορίσουν τον ορισμό του fast internet! Εκεί θα γελάσουμε...


Κοίτα να δεις βρήκε (ο ΟΤΕ) ένα πολύ ύπουλο τρόπο για να κάνει αυτό που θέλει. Εξυπερετεί την πλειονότητα των χρηστών (για την ακρίβεια τους κάνει να νομίζουν ότι εξυπερετούνται διότι κάποιος που σερφάρει - παίρνει email θέλει να κατεβαίνουν οι ιστοσελίδες /email σε 5-10 δευτερόλεπτα ασχέτως αν θα κάνει μετά 10 λεπτά για να  διαβάζει τη κάθε μια και πιθανότατα θα είναι idle όσο τις διαβάζει). Άρα γλυτώνει τις διαμαρτυρίες από τους πολλούς. Επίσης είναι και τυπικά καλλυμένος διότι στο ADSL το BW δεν είναι ούτε εγγυημένο ούτε ισοκατανεμημένο συνεπώς οι τεχνικές traffic shaping  που προκαλούν τέτοια προβλήματα στο BW δεν είναι παράνομες. Κατόπιν τούτου θα σου πουν Fast internet είναι αυτό που μπορεί να σου δώσει μέχρι και ένα μέγιστο αριθμό μετάδοσης δεδομένων  μόνο που δεν είναι εγγυημένο(όσο για το packets/sec ουδέμια διευκρίνιση υπάρχει οπότε μπορούν να κάνουν ότι θέλουν).

----------


## PopManiac

> Και παρακολουθώντας ένα πράγμα που κάνει εντύπωση και είναι θέμα πολιτικής κι όχι τεχνικό:
>  Αν είναι όπως έχουν υποθεί ο ΟΤΕ κατά κάποιο τρόπο πρωτοτυπεί σε σχέση με την Ευρώπη βάζοντας ας πούμε ένα παράξενο όριο των 30 pps. Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα περίεργο δεδομένου ότι όταν πρόκειται για νέες τεχνολογίες είτε δεν έχουν τη γνώση είτε δε θέλουν να μπλέξουν με κάτι καινούργιο. Κοιτάνε ότι ακριβώς κάνουν σε άλλες χώρες και ακολουθούν κατά γράμμα. Γιατί ο ΟΤΕ να εφαρμόσει ένα δικό του πρωτότυπο τρόπο QoS και να μην ακολουθήσει την πεπατημένη όλων των παρόχων δικτύου της ευρώπης;
> 
> Ως γνωστόν ο Δ.Υ το τελευταίο που θέλει να ακούσει είναι "γιατί έκανες αλχημείες παίρνοντας στο λαιμό σου ολόκληρη νέα τεχνολογία;". Προτιμά σίγουρα να αντιγράψει τους άλλους και να πει, "μα όλοι αυτό κάνουν".


Και *αυτή* είναι η 1.000.000€ question!!! :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Εάν δεχθούμε πως ο ΟΤΕ, είναι ένας ογκόλιθος μονοπωλιακός οργανισμός quasi-ιδιωτικοποιημένος με χίλια μύρια διαρθρωτικά και λειτουργικά βαρίδια τότε:

Πώς μπορούμε να του αποδίδουμε μία πολιτική η οποία *όχι μόνο πρωτοτυπεί σε Ευρωπαϊκό* αν όχι παγκόσμιο επίπεδο αλλά και απαιτεί - αν καταλαβαίνω καλά γιατί τεχνικώς είμαι πολύ πίσω σε σχέση με εσάς! - διαδικασίες και λειτουργίες υψηλής οργάνωσης και συντονισμού;

Μήπως απλά, κάπου τα σκ.......σαν; Μου φαίνεται πιο λογική εξήγηση από την εμπειρία μου στο Δημόσιο... :Whistle:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Mπα..... Fast Internet = Web Surfing + email


Όχι. Με τίποτα.

----------


## Unreal

> Mπα..... Fast Internet = Web Surfing + email. Οπότε είναι καλυμένοι.
> 
> Οσο απο που "κλέβουν" bw, δεν είναι ακριβώς κλοπή. Υπάρχουν δύο πράγματα. Πρώτα απο όλα το contention ratio, που σημαίνει με 1/20 ουσιαστικά είναι σαν να έχουμε σε γραμμή 384Kbps, εγγυημένο μόνο το 1/20 δηλαδή 19.2Kbps. Τώρα εαν υπάρχουν χρήστες που δεν κάνουν χρήση την δεδομένη στιγμή, παίρνουμε οι υπόλοιποι (το μοιραζόμαστε) που κανουμε χρήση το bw αυτών που δεν κάνουν. Αυτό δουλεύει καλά σε στατιστικό δείγμα με πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών και όχι όπως είναι τώρα στην Ελλάδα.


 Έίναι ένα είδος αδικίας πάντως.  διότι  αυτοί που έχουν τα μεγάλα πακέτα θα πάρουν μεγαλύτερο BW. Στην ουσία είναι σαν  να μεγαλώνει το contention ratio  γι αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα και μικραίνει γι αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα. Για παράδειγμα πες ότι βρίσκομαι σε DSLAM που έχει σύνδεση με το  ATM 3840kbps, μαζί με άλλους 100 χρήστες 384 όλοι στην ίδια κλάση. Το contention ratio σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι 1/10 που σημαίνει ότι εγγυημένο είναι μόνο τα 38.4Kbps. ¨Εστω ότι ο καθένας παίρνει περίπου 30 pps λόγω κόφτη. Αν μόνο εγώ χρησιμοποιώ μεγάλα πακέτα , ενώ οι υπόλοιποι χρησιμοποιούν μόνο μικρά πακέτα μπορώ να πιάνω full 384kbps και το πραγματικό contention ratio να ειναι 1/1 για μένα και υπάρχει περίπτωση οι υπόλοιπο 99 να μην κατορθώνουν ούτε να μοιράζονται  τα υπόλοιπα διαθέσιμα 3456Kbps(π.χ αν ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί packet size 128 bytes θα πιάνει 31kbps το πολύ o καθένας και θα έχει μικρύνει το contention ratio γι αυτούς σε περίπου 1/12).



> Ομως για να μπορέσει να κάνει traffic shaping έτσι ο ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να δεί μέσα στα πακέτα στις συνδέσεις χρηστών με παρόχους, που και τεχνικά είναι δύσκολο ίσως και όχι νόμιμο, και ακριβό (θέλει ισχυρές μηχανές). Ενώ πχ η Vivodi στο δικό της δίκτυο μπορεί να βλέπει κάθε σύνδεση τι περνά και να κάνει σωστό traffic shaping (κατάλαβες yiapap τι έλεγα πιο πριν;; )


Και να μπορούσε να κάνει έτσι traffic shaping ο OTE αυτό που θα κέρδιζε από τους χρήστες VoIP θα έπρεπε να το χάσει από τους χρήστες web θεωρώντας ότι η αξιοποίηση του ATM δικτύου παραμένει η ίδια(που όπως είπες δεν μπορεί να γίνει σωστή αξιοποίηση χωρις QoS).

----------


## Terrorist

Να τονίσω για  10000... φορά για όσους δεν το έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ,  ότι αυτό το ύπουλο όριο των 30pps επηρεάζει επίσης εντονότατα και το Web/Surfing , email , και φαίνεται σε όλο του το μεγαλίο όταν ανοίγεις 5 tabs στο firefox , ή κατεβάζεις ένα αρχείο και σερφάρεις ταυτόχρονα , γιατί άλλο να κατεβάζεις με full-speed και να έχεις ping 100 και να σερφάρεις και άλλο 1200.
 Όσο για τα P2P, Voip, games κ.τ.λ στις κακές περιπτώσεις αρκούνε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα λειτουργίας για να εκτοξευτούνε οι τιμές του ping σε τριψήφια νούμερα και στις πολύ κακές περιπτώσεις σε τετραψήφια νούμερα.
Αυτά για να μην ξεχνίομαστε.

----------


## ka8arma

> Παιδια εχω σοβαρο προβλημα με τη dsl μου(384 hol bb)  ειμαι Ν.Ηρακλειο και ολοι τη μερα σερνεται no games,no voip και μετα τις 4 το βραδι μια χαρα.
> να αναβαθμησω σε 512 η θα εχω τα ιδια??


ευχαριστο παιδια για τι βοηθεια σας :One thumb up:  
το ρισκαρα και αναβαθμησα σε 512 εδω και 2 μερες και δοξα το Θεο ολα ειναι ρολοϊ :Clap:   :Clap:   :Thumbs up:  
ελπιζω να παραμηνει ετσι :Thinking:

----------


## Unreal

> Να τονίσω για 10000... φορά για όσους δεν το έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει , ότι αυτό το ύπουλο όριο των 30pps επηρεάζει επίσης εντονότατα και το Web/Surfing , email , και φαίνεται σε όλο του το μεγαλίο όταν ανοίγεις 5 tabs στο firefox , ή κατεβάζεις ένα αρχείο και σερφάρεις ταυτόχρονα , γιατί άλλο να κατεβάζεις με full-speed και να έχεις ping 100 και να σερφάρεις και άλλο 1200.
> Όσο για τα P2P, Voip, games κ.τ.λ στις κακές περιπτώσεις αρκούνε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα λειτουργίας για να εκτοξευτούνε οι τιμές του ping σε τριψήφια νούμερα και στις πολύ κακές περιπτώσεις σε τετραψήφια νούμερα.
> Αυτά για να μην ξεχνίομαστε.


Το όριο των 30pps δεν ευθύνεται για όλα τα προβλήματα που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος. Μπορεί κάλλιστα το DSLAM του να έχει σύνδεση 1Mbps με το ATM οπότε αν κορεστεί (πιτάρει) έχεις πρόβλημα(μπορεί να υπάρχει κορεσμός στις επιμέρους κλάσεις του DSLAM όπως π.χ στη περίπτωση του ka8arma που φαίνεται ότι η κλάση των 512 δεν είναι κορεσμένη τουλάχιστον τόσο όσο αυτή των 384 που ήταν πριν), μπορεί ο BBRAS που πέφτει να μην είναι καλός, μπορεί στην διαδρομή μεταξύ DSLAM και BBRAS να υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε κάποιο ATM switch κ.τ.λ. Το όριο το βάζει ο ΟΤΕ σε ώρες αιχμής για να "μεταφέρει" bw από τους P2P&Torrent χρήστες(που καλώς η κακώς τους θεωρεί παράσιτα του Internet) στους web&email χρήστες οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν το bw με ένα πιο ήπιο τρόπο (κατέβαζουν 5 σελίδες που τις θέλουν στα γρήγορα και μετά μπορεί να idle για 5 λεπτά μέχρι και 1 ώρα π.χ διαβάζοντας τις σελίδες ή κάποιος web user μπορεί να κατεβάσει μια σελίδα με flash που να έχει 4-5 mb να την θέλει σε 4-5 λεπτά και μετά μια ώρα να παίζει με το flash και στην ουσία να είναι idle η σύνδεση του). Αντιθέτως οι P2P users ταλαιπωρούν συνεχώς το δίκτυο και τους BBRAS με τα τεράστια σε αριθμό και μικρά σε μέγεθος πακέτα τους.
Αν οι web user αρχίζουν να κάνουν και αυτοί καταχρήσεις με πολλά tabs firefox και  ftp, δεν έχουν και μεγάλη διαφορά από τους P2P χρήστες και απλώς δεν φτάνει το BW για να τους εξυπερετήσει.

----------


## waste

για εμένα το ερώτημα του 1.000.000 ευρώ είναι γιατί κανένας άλλος εναλλακτικός πάροχος δεν εχει βάλει τα δικά του dslam να βγαλει μια ταμπελα και να πει : σε εμάς παιδιά δεν υπάρχει περιορισμος, και να μαζέψει όλο το χαρτί ;-)

ΥΓ γιατί είναι καραγκιοζηδες μεταπωλητες του ΟΤΕ ειναι η απαντηση (πλην vivodi)

----------


## anon

> Το όριο το βάζει ο ΟΤΕ σε ώρες αιχμής για να "μεταφέρει" bw από τους P2P&Torrent χρήστες(που καλώς η κακώς τους θεωρεί παράσιτα του Internet) στους web&email χρήστες οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν το bw με ένα πιο ήπιο τρόπο (κατέβαζουν 5 σελίδες που τις θέλουν στα γρήγορα και μετά μπορεί να idle για 5 λεπτά μέχρι και 1 ώρα π.χ διαβάζοντας τις σελίδες ή κάποιος web user μπορεί να κατεβάσει μια σελίδα με flash που να έχει 4-5 mb να την θέλει σε 4-5 λεπτά και μετά μια ώρα να παίζει με το flash και στην ουσία να είναι idle η σύνδεση του). Αντιθέτως οι P2P users ταλαιπωρούν συνεχώς το δίκτυο και τους BBRAS με τα τεράστια σε αριθμό και μικρά σε μέγεθος πακέτα τους.


Ο "κόφτης" δεν λειτουργεί με συγκεκριμένο ωράριο, αλλά με τον φόρτο. Και αυτό σύμφωνα με τις παρατηρήσεις των χρηστών που πχ μετά διακοπές της ΔΕΗ, είχαν πλήρη ταχύτητα για λίγο (μέχρι να μπουν όλοι και αρχίσουν να κατεβάζουν). Σιγά μην βάλουν κόσμο, να χρονοπρογραμματιζει συνέχεια. Εδώ με την εθελουσία έχουν πλέον ξεμείνει απο καλούς τεχνικούς.




> Αν οι web user αρχίζουν να κάνουν και αυτοί καταχρήσεις με πολλά tabs firefox και  ftp, δεν έχουν και μεγάλη διαφορά από τους P2P χρήστες και απλώς δεν φτάνει το BW για να τους εξυπερετήσει.


Με το web δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κατάχρηση. Οσο μεγάλη ναναι η σελίδα, κάποια στιγμή θα κατέβει. Εγώ έχω ένα TAB group με καμμιά 15αριά σελίδες που διαβάζω κάθε πρωί. Το βάζω να κατεβάζει, μπαίνω στην πρώτη που έχει σηκώσει, και αυτό συνεχίσει να κατεβάζει τις άλλες. Σε 10 λεπτά το πολύ τις έχει κατεβάσει όλες. Μέχρι όμως να τις διαβάσω όμως περνά πάνω απο μια ώρα. Η μόνη περίπτωση είναι το streaming (video/audio) που όμως δεν ανήκει στο απλο http αλλά στην περίπτωση streaming. Με ftp κατεβάζω isos (linux distros) και είναι το μόνο βαρύ (πχ για το FC5 κατέβασα συνολικά 15GB περίπου, dvd & cd isos για i386 & x86_64). Αλλά δεν κατεβάζω και κάθε distro που υπάρχει... μόνο FC & Centos & Whitebox.

----------


## waste

> Εδώ με την εθελουσία έχουν πλέον ξεμείνει απο καλούς τεχνικούς.



Πές τα χρυσόστομε :Clap:  Διότι με την εθελουσία έχω αναγκαστεί και συνεργάζομαι με έναν βλάκα διότι ο γάτα τεχνικός (ως γάτα) πήρε σύνταξη και την κοπάνησε. Γαμω τις ιδεες η εθελουσία. Όποιος ήταν αρκετά καλός έφυγε και πήγε σε μια δική του δουλειά , όποιος ήταν αρκετά άχρηστος έκατσε διότι κι εάν έφευγε τι θα έκανε... :Evil:  :Evil: 

ασε σου λεω τι έχω τραβήξει  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Unreal

> Ο "κόφτης" δεν λειτουργεί με συγκεκριμένο ωράριο, αλλά με τον φόρτο. Και αυτό σύμφωνα με τις παρατηρήσεις των χρηστών που πχ μετά διακοπές της ΔΕΗ, είχαν πλήρη ταχύτητα για λίγο (μέχρι να μπουν όλοι και αρχίσουν να κατεβάζουν). Σιγά μην βάλουν κόσμο, να χρονοπρογραμματιζει συνέχεια. Εδώ με την εθελουσία έχουν πλέον ξεμείνει απο καλούς τεχνικούς.


 Έτσι το εννούσα και εγώ (αιχμή=φόρτος). Όχι ότι 9-14.00 είναι ώρες αιχμής και ενεργοποιείται ο κόφτης, αλλά ενεργοποιείται ανάλογα με το πόσα πακέτα μου έρχονται και με το πόσα μπορώ να επεξεργαστώ και να προωθήσω. Αν τώρα βέβαια τα μεγάλα πακέτα αρχίζουν να έρχονται με μεγάλο ρυθμό (όταν οι web users αρχίζουν τις καταχρήσεις δηλαδή) τοτε ακόμα και αυτά δεν θα μπορούν να προωθηθούν σωστά.




> Με το web δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κατάχρηση. Οσο μεγάλη ναναι η σελίδα, κάποια στιγμή θα κατέβει. Εγώ έχω ένα TAB group με καμμιά 15αριά σελίδες που διαβάζω κάθε πρωί. Το βάζω να κατεβάζει, μπαίνω στην πρώτη που έχει σηκώσει, και αυτό συνεχίσει να κατεβάζει τις άλλες. Σε 10 λεπτά το πολύ τις έχει κατεβάσει όλες. Μέχρι όμως να τις διαβάσω όμως περνά πάνω απο μια ώρα. Η μόνη περίπτωση είναι το streaming (video/audio) που όμως δεν ανήκει στο απλο http αλλά στην περίπτωση streaming. Με ftp κατεβάζω isos (linux distros) και είναι το μόνο βαρύ (πχ για το FC5 κατέβασα συνολικά 15GB περίπου, dvd & cd isos για i386 & x86_64). Αλλά δεν κατεβάζω και κάθε distro που υπάρχει... μόνο FC & Centos & Whitebox.


Μπορείς να κάνεις καταχρήσεις και με το web, μόνο που η πλειονότητα των χρηστών δεν κάνει. Ευτυχώς για τον ΟΤΕ δηλαδή γιατί αλλιώς αυτός ο κόφτης θα ξεσήκωνε θύελλα διαμαρτυρίων από την μάζα των web users που θα έλεγαν "δεν έβαλα DSL για να κατεβάζω τις σελίδες πιο αργά και από dialup"

----------


## Terrorist

Ρε παιδιά νομίζω ότι δεν είναι κατάχρηση να θέλει κάποιος να ανοίγει 5-6 tabs και να μην σέρνεται η σύνδεση , πολύ κλασσικό θα έλεγα όταν ψάχνεις στο google, forums κ.τ.λ. Η ακόμα και άλλες περιπτώσεις  να ανοίξεις πάνβαριες flash σελίδες ή να κατεβάζεις ένα streaming αρχείο όπως αναφέρθηκε και να θέλεις να μπορείς να σερφάρεις ανθρώπινα ταυτόχρονα. Μία ακόμα πολύ κλασσική περίπτωση κατεβάζεις ένα αρχείο ή να παίρνεις τα mail σου και ταυτόχρονα να σερφάρεις χωρίς να περιμένεις αιώνια να φορτώσουν οι σελίδες. Να μην αναφέρω πιο advanced περιπτώσεις να κάνεις share την adsl σε δύο τρεις υπολογιστές και να σερφάρουν ταυτόχρονα. Όλες αυτές οι περιπτώσεις δεν θεωρούνται κανονική χρήση του web ,είναι καταχρήσεις ??  :Shocked:   Η σωστή χρήση της OTE-ADSL είναι να ανοίγουμε μόνο μία σελίδα χωρίς πολλά πολλά για να μην μπουκώσει η γραμμή :Thinking: ?  
θα τα ακούσουν πουθενά στο εξωτερικό αυτά και θα πέσουν κάτω από τα γέλοια.  :ROFL:

----------


## Terrorist

> Δεν είχα ποτέ μου πρόβλημα με πολλά tabs,  ταυτόχρονα με email  και απο την άλλη με videoconference, 
> 
> Φυσικά όλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω μαζί με το μουλάρι να κατεβάζει  στο φουλ


Μπορεί να μην σου έτυχε αυτό το πρόβλημα , αλλά για ρώτα χρήστες που βρίσκονται π.χ σε DSLAM όπως αυτό της Κωσταντινουπόλεως στην Πάτρα και είναι σε κλαση 384, όλα αυτά συνέβαιναν και πραγματικά μου είχαν σπάσει τα νεύρα. 
 ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΥΛΑΡΙ να τρέχει στο από πίσω ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να θεωρούμε ότι κάποιος τρέχει το μουλάρι ή άλλα ζωάκια για να έχει πρόβλημα, και όσοι λένε ότι δεν έχουν καθόλου πρόβλημα συνήθως   δεν είναι στην κλάση 384   , φυσικά αλλάζοντας κλάση δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα απλά το αμβλύνει και δεν γίνεται τόσο ενοχλητικό.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορεί να μην σου έτυχε αυτό το πρόβλημα , αλλά για ρώτα χρήστες που βρίσκονται π.χ σε DSLAM όπως αυτό της Κωσταντινουπόλεως στην Πάτρα και είναι σε κλαση 384, όλα αυτά συνέβαιναν και πραγματικά μου είχαν σπάσει τα νεύρα. 
>  ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΥΛΑΡΙ να τρέχει στο από πίσω ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει να θεωρούμε ότι άλλος τρέχει το μουλάρι ή άλλα ζωάκια για να έχει πρόβλημα, και όσοι λένε ότι δεν έχουν καθόλου πρόβλημα συνήθως   δεν είναι στην κλάση 384   , φυσικά αλλάζοντας κλάση δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα απλά το αμβλύνει και δεν γίνεται τόσο ενοχλητικό.


Εσυ μπορεί όχι  αλλά εγω απο τα ποστ που βλέπω εδώ λένε, το μουλαρι, torrent, dc,  δεν κατεβάζει με   40  αλλά με 20  τί να κάνω;

ρίξε μια ματιά στο ποστ του anon μερικά ποστ πριν  :Wink:

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι άνθρωποι έχουν βάλει πακετοκόφτη στο network layer αντί να βάλουν στο data layer όπως όλος ο κόσμος.  Γι'αυτό δε μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν τα smart από τις τριαξονικές νταλίκες στην εθνική.  Προφανώς για κάποιο λόγο τους βολεύει αυτό.  Μπορεί να είναι πιό εύκολο στη διαχείριση γιατί θα γίνεται σε έναν κεντρικό router.

----------


## Unreal

> Οι άνθρωποι έχουν βάλει πακετοκόφτη στο network layer αντί να βάλουν στο data layer όπως όλος ο κόσμος. Γι'αυτό δε μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν τα smart από τις τριαξονικές νταλίκες στην εθνική. Προφανώς για κάποιο λόγο τους βολεύει αυτό. Μπορεί να είναι πιό εύκολο στη διαχείριση γιατί θα γίνεται σε έναν κεντρικό router.


Αν βάλουν πακετοκόφτη στο data layer(ουσιαστικά σε επίπεδο ATM cells/sec) θα σέρνονται όλοι. Γιατί τότε όλοι θα παίρνουν περίπου το ίδιο KB/s(ανάλογα με την κλάση τους πάντα) και τα P2P&Torrent(που κατεβάζουν όλη την ώρα) θα τρώνε πολύ bandwidth. Αντιθέτως με τον πακετοκόφτη σε επίπεδο TCP/IP τα Torrent τρώνε λιγότερο bw(γιατί χρησιμοποιούν μικρά σε μέγεθος πακέτα) και έτσι μένει περισσότερο bw για τους web/email/ftp users. Βέβαια όπως έχουμε πει, αν οι web/email/ftp users αρχίζουν και αυτοί να κατεβάζουν όλοι την ώρα μα όλη την ώρα σελίδες/email/ftp τότε πάλι όλοι θα σέρνονται. Όμως αυτό δεν το κάνει η πλειονότητα των web users όπως έχουμε πει σε προηγούμενα μυνήματα. Ο πακετοκόφτης σε επίπεδο TCP/IP στηρίζεται στο γεγονός ότι η πλειονότητα των web/email/ftp users δεν θα χρησιμοποιούν 24/7 αλλά σε σχετικά σύντομα μεμονωμένα χρονικά διαστήματα απαιτούν καλό bw και την υπόλοιπη ώρα είναι idle.

Συμπερασματικά αυτό που πιστεύω ότι συμβαίνει: Αυτός ο πακετοκοφτης  είναι το "QoS αλά ελληνικά". Το πραγματικό αίτιο της χρησιμοποίησης του είναι το ότι δεν φτάνει το bw του BBRAS με το DSLAM(ακόμα και αν το DSLAM έχει σύνδεση 100Mbps με το ATM, μέσα στο ATM δημιουργούνται bottleneck σε πολλά διαφορετικά σημεία) τις ώρες αιχμής που ενεργοποιούνται οι web users/email/ftp users. Συνεπώς για να εξυπερετηθούν πιο σωστά αυτοί μεταβιβάζεται bw από τους P2P στους web. Η αναλογία web/P2P χρήστων πρέπει να είναι 10:1 οπότε λογικό είναι ο ΟΤΕ να θέλει να εξυπερετήσει αυτούς (δίνει QoS αλά ελληνικά στους web users δεν μπορεί να πει κανείς).  Γιατί οι web users που είναι τόσο πολλοί δεν επιβαρύνουν πολύ το δίκτυο? Μα γιατί δεν στην ουσία δεν κάνουν καταχρήσεις με το να κατεβάζουν σελίδες/email/ftp σε κατάσταση 24/7 όλη των ώρα κάθε δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## anon

Μέτρα πόσα GB το μήνα κατεβάζει ένας περιστασιακός χρήστης με χρήση Web/email κλπ και πόσα ένας με κατεβαστήρια σε p2p; Ενας περιστασιακός χρήστης ακόμη και εαν χρησιμοποιεί το Ιντερνετ για 3-4 ώρες / ημέρα στις οποίες φυσικά δεν κατεβάζει συνεχεια, θα κατεβάσει περίπου 200ΜΒ / ημέρα. Δηλαδή 6GB / μήνα. Ενας με κατεβαστήρι όμως που θέλει να κατεβάζει full speed, το μήνα θα κατεβάσει περίπου 90GB (εαν η γραμμή του δουλεύει με πλήρη ταχύτητα συνεχώς). Ποιός κάνει κατάχρηση; Εκτός εαν εννοείς κατάχρηση πολλοί χρήστες web έναντι ενός που θέλει να κατεβάζει p2p (συγκεκριμένα τουλάχιστον 15 περιστασιακοί έναντι ενός p2p).

 Θα καταλάβεις ότι την κατάχρηση του δικτύου την κάνουν τα p2p που λειτουργούν επι 24ώρου βάσεως 365 μέρες το χρόνο. Γιαυτό και στο εξωτερικό έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να κάνουν περιορισμούς στα p2p.

----------


## Terrorist

> Μέτρα πόσα GB το μήνα κατεβάζει ένας περιστασιακός χρήστης με χρήση Web/email κλπ και πόσα ένας με κατεβαστήρια σε p2p; Ενας περιστασιακός χρήστης ακόμη και εαν χρησιμοποιεί το Ιντερνετ για 3-4 ώρες / ημέρα στις οποίες φυσικά δεν κατεβάζει συνεχεια, θα κατεβάσει περίπου 200ΜΒ / ημέρα. Δηλαδή 6GB / μήνα. Ενας με κατεβαστήρι όμως που θέλει να κατεβάζει full speed, το μήνα θα κατεβάσει περίπου 90GB (εαν η γραμμή του δουλεύει με πλήρη ταχύτητα συνεχώς). Ποιός κάνει κατάχρηση; Εκτός εαν εννοείς κατάχρηση πολλοί χρήστες web έναντι ενός που θέλει να κατεβάζει p2p (συγκεκριμένα τουλάχιστον 15 περιστασιακοί έναντι ενός p2p).
> 
>  Θα καταλάβεις ότι την κατάχρηση του δικτύου την κάνουν τα p2p που λειτουργούν επι 24ώρου βάσεως 365 μέρες το χρόνο. Γιαυτό και στο εξωτερικό έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να κάνουν περιορισμούς στα p2p.


Να μην ξεχνάς όμως οτι και πολλές εταιρίες βάλανε ADSL, όπου από πίσω δεν είναι ένας αλλά 10 χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν mail/web κ.α , επομένως τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύουν σε εργάσιμες ώρες όπου σε ορισμένα DSLAM σέρνεται το σύμπαν, δεν φταίνε για όλα τα P2P !!!!!.
Συμφωνώ ότι ύπαρχουν οι αμετανόητοι των P2P και θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουν παραπάνω αλλά να υπάρχουν και λογικές επιλογές για τους ύπολοιπους που κατεβάζουν περιστασιακά , οχι προγράμματα 1-5 GB και μετα πάμε flat-rate , θα μπορούσανε να έχουν προγράμματα του στυλ  5, 10, 20, 40GB και flatrate, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να γίνεται το shapping σε βάρος κάποιας ομάδας χρηστών, κοινώς θα πρέπει να βλέπει τυφλά το rate που ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει ο κάθε χρήστης , όχι τα καραγκιοζηλίκια τα τωρινά, που δεν δουλεύει τίποτα άλλο σωστά εκτός από το web/mail, δηλαδή χάθηκαν οι άλλες υπηρεσίες  online games, voip , remote desktop, streaming κ.α . Άμα θέλουν να πουλάνε τέτοιο προιόν να το αναφέρουν στο συμβόλαιο τους ρητά και όχι να δουλεύουν των κόσμο.

Μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμα,ι εάν όλο αυτό το χάλι έχει να κάνει με την προσπάθεια  του ΟΤΕ να προστατέψει τις μισθωμένες γραμμές του, όπου η εξωφρενική τιμολόγηση τους έχει φέρει την Ελλάδα πολλά χρόνια πίσω στην ανάπτυξη των επιχειρήσεων στο Internet και επηρεάζει αρνητικά και την ανάπτυξη της πληροφορικής.

----------


## diabibas

> Συμφωνώ ότι ύπαρχουν οι αμετανόητοι των P2P και θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουν παραπάνω αλλά να υπάρχουν και λογικές επιλογές για τους ύπολοιπους που κατεβάζουν περιστασιακά , οχι προγράμματα 1-5 GB και μετα πάμε flat-rate , θα μπορούσανε να έχουν προγράμματα του στυλ  5, 10, 20, 40GB και flatrate, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να γίνεται το shapping σε βάρος κάποιας ομάδας χρηστών, κοινώς θα πρέπει να βλέπει τυφλά το rate που ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει ο κάθε χρήστης , όχι τα καραγκιοζηλίκια τα τωρινά, που δεν δουλεύει τίποτα άλλο σωστά εκτός από το web/mail, δηλαδή χάθηκαν οι άλλες υπηρεσίες  online games, voip , remote desktop, streaming κ.α . Άμα θέλουν να πουλάνε τέτοιο προιόν να το αναφέρουν στο συμβόλαιο τους ρητά και όχι να δουλεύουν των κόσμο.



Χωρίς να είμαι συχνός χρήστης σε Ρ2Ρ προγράμματα, εγώ εώς τώρα πίστευα ότι το να έχεις και να πληρώνεις  μία πρόσβαση always on π.χ. στα 512 ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΑΙ να την χρησιμοποεις όπως εσύ θέλεις 24ώρες την ημέρα 365μέρες το χρόνο στην ποιο προσεγγιστική (για το εύροςπου πληρώνεις) ταχύτητα. Δηλ. την αδυναμία του ΟΤΕ και κάθε ΟΤΕ να δώσει επαρκές bandwidth, ενώ πληρώνεται για αυτό θα την πληρώσουν οι χρήστες??? Δηλ. πληρώνω 512 αλλά επειδή είμαι καλό παιδί βλέπω το mail μου άντε και κανα VOIP?? Τότε καλή ήταν και η ISDN.
H νοοτροπία πονάει κεφάλι ---> κόψει κεφάλι ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ.

Συγνώμει αλλά διαφωνώ κάθετα μαζί σου

----------


## Xguru

Ας παρέχουν πρώτα πραγματικό broadband και μετά να μιλήσουμε για κατάχρηση. 384 είναι κοροϊδία και απορώ που κάποιοι λένε ότι είναι θέμα η 24/7 χρήση σε τόσο μικρές κλάσεις, δηλαδή τι καθόμαστε και συζητάμε τώρα...ας σοβαρευτούν οι πάροχοι τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών ας βγάλουν τους πακετοκόφτες ας δώσουν πραγματικό broadband να μιλήσουμε μετά για κατάχρηση.

Έχουν στοιβάξει όλον τον κόσμο σε κουτσουρεμένες πανάκριβες 384 "broadband" και μιλάμε για κατάχρηση ή μας φταίει η κατάχρηση; ΟΤΕ το μεγαλείο σου!

----------


## Unreal

> Μέτρα πόσα GB το μήνα κατεβάζει ένας περιστασιακός χρήστης με χρήση Web/email κλπ και πόσα ένας με κατεβαστήρια σε p2p; Ενας περιστασιακός χρήστης ακόμη και εαν χρησιμοποιεί το Ιντερνετ για 3-4 ώρες / ημέρα στις οποίες φυσικά δεν κατεβάζει συνεχεια, θα κατεβάσει περίπου 200ΜΒ / ημέρα. Δηλαδή 6GB / μήνα. Ενας με κατεβαστήρι όμως που θέλει να κατεβάζει full speed, το μήνα θα κατεβάσει περίπου 90GB (εαν η γραμμή του δουλεύει με πλήρη ταχύτητα συνεχώς). Ποιός κάνει κατάχρηση; Εκτός εαν εννοείς κατάχρηση πολλοί χρήστες web έναντι ενός που θέλει να κατεβάζει p2p (συγκεκριμένα τουλάχιστον 15 περιστασιακοί έναντι ενός p2p).
> 
> Θα καταλάβεις ότι την κατάχρηση του δικτύου την κάνουν τα p2p που λειτουργούν επι 24ώρου βάσεως 365 μέρες το χρόνο. Γιαυτό και στο εξωτερικό έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να κάνουν περιορισμούς στα p2p.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Όπως είπες και εσύ όσα  θα κατεβάσει μέσα σε ένα μήνα ένας P2P , 10-15 web user δεν θα κατεβάσουν τόσα πολλά. Αν τώρα ανάγουμε τον μήνα που είναι μια μεγάλη μονάδα χρόνου σε μια πολύ πιο μικρή μονάδα χρόνου όπως είναι το δευτερόλεπτο προκύπτει ότι ουσιαστικά αν κοπεί εξολοκλήρου το bw ενός P2P user εξυπερετούνται κατα μέσο όρο 10-15 web users. Ο πακετοκόφτης καλώς η κακώς πετσοκόβει το bw των P2P users και απο αυτό εξυπερετεί από 5-15 "ημιαδρανείς" web users για κάθε "φουριόζο" P2P user.

----------


## Unreal

> Ας παρέχουν πρώτα πραγματικό broadband και μετά να μιλήσουμε για κατάχρηση. 384 είναι κοροϊδία και απορώ που κάποιοι λένε ότι είναι θέμα η 24/7 χρήση σε τόσο μικρές κλάσεις, δηλαδή τι καθόμαστε και συζητάμε τώρα...ας σοβαρευτούν οι πάροχοι τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών ας βγάλουν τους πακετοκόφτες ας δώσουν πραγματικό broadband να μιλήσουμε μετά για κατάχρηση.
> 
> Έχουν στοιβάξει όλον τον κόσμο σε κουτσουρεμένες πανάκριβες 384 "broadband" και μιλάμε για κατάχρηση ή μας φταίει η κατάχρηση; ΟΤΕ το μεγαλείο σου!


Αν βγάλουν τους πακετοκόφτες θα σέρνονται όλοι μα όλοι και ο ΟΤΕ θα βρεθεί στο μάτι του κυκλώνα. Εξάλου όπως είπα αφού ο ΟΤΕ βρήκε ένα τρόπο να εξυπερετεί τους πιο πολλούς (τους normal web user δηλαδη), παρόλο που αυτούς ο τρόπος είναι ύπουλος είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να πληγεί (διότι δεν υπάρξουν μαζικές διαμαρτυρίες). Εξάλλου αν μαζευτούν όλοι οι P2P users πως θα διαμαρτυρηθούν ? "Κύριε ΟΤΕ δε μπορώ ούτε να κατεβάζω 5 πειρατικές ταινίες και 10 πειρατικά παιχνίδια σε μια εβδομάδα, τι dsl και always on είναι αυτό" ή "γιατί μου σέρνεται το DC++ και το e-mule?"

Για να δώσουν πραγματικό broadband θα πρέπει το κυριότερο να αναβαθμιστεί το ATM δίκτυο. Οι BBRAS και τα DSLAM είναι μόνο τα άκρα του ATM.

----------


## Xguru

> Αν βγάλουν τους πακετοκόφτες θα σέρνονται όλοι μα όλοι και ο ΟΤΕ θα βρεθεί στο μάτι του κυκλώνα. Εξάλου όπως είπα αφού ο ΟΤΕ βρήκε ένα τρόπο να εξυπερετεί τους πιο πολλούς (τους normal web user δηλαδη), παρόλο που αυτούς ο τρόπος είναι ύπουλος είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να πληγεί (διότι δεν υπάρξουν μαζικές διαμαρτυρίες). Εξάλλου αν μαζευτούν όλοι οι P2P users πως θα διαμαρτυρηθούν ? "Κύριε ΟΤΕ δε μπορώ ούτε να κατεβάζω 5 πειρατικές ταινίες και 10 πειρατικά παιχνίδια σε μια εβδομάδα, τι dsl και always on είναι αυτό" ή "γιατί μου σέρνεται το DC++ και το e-mule?"
> 
> Για να δώσουν πραγματικό broadband θα πρέπει το κυριότερο να αναβαθμιστεί το ATM δίκτυο. Οι BBRAS και τα DSLAM είναι μόνο τα άκρα του ATM.


Συμφωνούμε, ο ΟΤΕ βρήκε τρόπο να μας κοροϊδεύει και εμείς πέφτουμε στην παγίδα της κοροϊδίας του μιλώντας για κατάχρηση ενώ το πραγματικό πρόβλημα είναι η ανεπάρκεια στο υπάρχων δίκτυο και η έλλειψη/κακή τιμολόγηση υπηρεσιών που προσπαθούν να καλυφθούν περιορίζοντας τα πακέτα.

----------


## anon

Συνήθως οι εταιρίες είναι στις πιο ακριβές συνδέσεις. Πχ έχω μια χιλιάρα και μια 512 στην δουλειά. Και απο πίσω δεν είναι 10, αλλά 60-70 χρήστες. Και όμως δεν ξεπερνω συνολικά τα 20-30GB τον μήνα (εκτός εαν εκείνο τον μήνα βγεί νέο distro iso απο αυτά που ασχολούμαι μόνο που επιβαρύνει το πολύ 10 με 15GB επιπλέον). Kαμμία σχέση πρώτα απο όλα με τους χρήστες που ανήκουν στην κλάση 384. Ανήκουν σε άλλον VC, οπότε δεν επηρεάζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο (εκτός ίσως στον πάροχο). Μπορεί όμως σε εταιρικές συνδέσεις να χρησιμοποιούν p2p. Αλλο αυτό. Συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που κάνουν κατάχρηση, και θα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι με αυτό με μορφή διαφορετικού τιμολογίου και όχι να την πληρώνουν όλοι.

Πχ κατα τα πρότυπα έξω θα μπορούσε να γίνει το εξής.

1) 1Mbps με cap 10 GB (good priority)
2) 1Μbps με cap 20 GB (good priority)
3) 1Μbps flat rate (low priority όπως περίπου σήμερα)
4) 1Μbps flat rate (good priority)
Ομοίως τα 3/4 για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Τα 1/2 για αυτούς που θέλουν για λίγες ώρες την ημέρα web surfing/email με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος. Υπόψη ότι δεν προτείνω καν 384 και 512. Οι χρήστες 1/2 με ογκοχρέωση θα έχουν και προτεραιότητα έναντι του 3, μιας και έχουν δέσμευση για πολυ μικρό όγκο συνολικά τον μήνα. Επίσης όσοι μπορούν να πληρώσουν κάτι παραπάνω θα παιρνουν το 4 που θα έχουν καλύτερη προτεραιότητα έναντι των 1/2/3 (πχ εταιρίες). Τιμές μαζί με την ΑΡΥΣ θα μπορούσα να προτείνω για το (1) πχ 6 ευρώ, για το (2) 9 ευρώ, για το (3) 14 ευρώ και για το (4) 30 ευρώ. Κάποιοι θα πούν μα γιατι 9 ευρώ όταν με 14 πας flat rate. Ναι αλλά με 9 ευρώ θα έχεις όριο 20GB (που είναι υπεραρκετό), αλλά με πολλή καλή ποιότητα (χωρίς προβλήματα pps για voip/gaming). Η (3) είναι γιαυτούς με τα κατεβαστήρια που θα μοιράζονται ότι περισσεύει απο τις άλλες περιπτώσεις. Οσο για την (4) μπορει να έχει καλύτερη προτεραιότητα, αλλά μπορεί να έχει και κάποια φραγή - cap στον όγκο p2p τον μήνα (πχ 50GB / μήνα max σε p2p/torrents). Ετσι ο καθένας θα παίρνει αυτό το πακέτο που θέλει και θάναι οκ. Και σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα έτσι, κατα την γνώμη μου, απο το να δούμε γενική κατάργηση των p2p σε όλους

----------


## dfk_7677

> Συνήθως οι εταιρίες είναι στις πιο ακριβές συνδέσεις. Πχ έχω μια χιλιάρα και μια 512 στην δουλειά. Και απο πίσω δεν είναι 10, αλλά 60-70 χρήστες. Και όμως δεν ξεπερνω συνολικά τα 20-30GB τον μήνα (εκτός εαν εκείνο τον μήνα βγεί νέο distro iso απο αυτά που ασχολούμαι μόνο που επιβαρύνει το πολύ 10 με 15GB επιπλέον). Kαμμία σχέση πρώτα απο όλα με τους χρήστες που ανήκουν στην κλάση 384. Ανήκουν σε άλλον VC, οπότε δεν επηρεάζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο (εκτός ίσως στον πάροχο). Μπορεί όμως σε εταιρικές συνδέσεις να χρησιμοποιούν p2p. Αλλο αυτό. Συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που κάνουν κατάχρηση, και θα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι με αυτό με μορφή διαφορετικού τιμολογίου και όχι να την πληρώνουν όλοι.
> 
> Πχ κατα τα πρότυπα έξω θα μπορούσε να γίνει το εξής.
> 
> 1) 1Mbps με cap 10 GB (good priority)
> 2) 1Μbps με cap 20 GB (good priority)
> 3) 1Μbps flat rate (low priority όπως περίπου σήμερα)
> 4) 1Μbps flat rate (good priority)
> Ομοίως τα 3/4 για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Τα 1/2 για αυτούς που θέλουν για λίγες ώρες την ημέρα web surfing/email με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος. Υπόψη ότι δεν προτείνω καν 384 και 512. Οι χρήστες 1/2 με ογκοχρέωση θα έχουν και προτεραιότητα έναντι του 3, μιας και έχουν δέσμευση για πολυ μικρό όγκο συνολικά τον μήνα. Επίσης όσοι μπορούν να πληρώσουν κάτι παραπάνω θα παιρνουν το 4 που θα έχουν καλύτερη προτεραιότητα έναντι των 1/2/3 (πχ εταιρίες). Τιμές μαζί με την ΑΡΥΣ θα μπορούσα να προτείνω για το (1) πχ 6 ευρώ, για το (2) 9 ευρώ, για το (3) 14 ευρώ και για το (4) 30 ευρώ. Κάποιοι θα πούν μα γιατι 9 ευρώ όταν με 14 πας flat rate. Ναι αλλά με 9 ευρώ θα έχεις όριο 20GB (που είναι υπεραρκετό), αλλά με πολλή καλή ποιότητα (χωρίς προβλήματα pps για voip/gaming). Η (3) είναι γιαυτούς με τα κατεβαστήρια που θα μοιράζονται ότι περισσεύει απο τις άλλες περιπτώσεις. Οσο για την (4) μπορει να έχει καλύτερη προτεραιότητα, αλλά μπορεί να έχει και κάποια φραγή - cap στον όγκο p2p τον μήνα (πχ 50GB / μήνα max σε p2p/torrents). Ετσι ο καθένας θα παίρνει αυτό το πακέτο που θέλει και θάναι οκ. Και σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα έτσι, κατα την γνώμη μου, απο το να δούμε γενική κατάργηση των p2p σε όλους


Εξαιρετική η πρόταση, αλλά αμφιβάλλω πάρα μα πάρα πολύ ότι μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί στο υπάρχον δίκτυο ΑΡΥΣ.

----------


## Terrorist

> Συνήθως οι εταιρίες είναι στις πιο ακριβές συνδέσεις. Πχ έχω μια χιλιάρα και μια 512 στην δουλειά. Και απο πίσω δεν είναι 10, αλλά 60-70 χρήστες. Και όμως δεν ξεπερνω συνολικά τα 20-30GB τον μήνα (εκτός εαν εκείνο τον μήνα βγεί νέο distro iso απο αυτά που ασχολούμαι μόνο που επιβαρύνει το πολύ 10 με 15GB επιπλέον). Kαμμία σχέση πρώτα απο όλα με τους χρήστες που ανήκουν στην κλάση 384. Ανήκουν σε άλλον VC, οπότε δεν επηρεάζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο (εκτός ίσως στον πάροχο). Μπορεί όμως σε εταιρικές συνδέσεις να χρησιμοποιούν p2p. Αλλο αυτό. Συμφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που κάνουν κατάχρηση, και θα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι με αυτό με μορφή διαφορετικού τιμολογίου και όχι να την πληρώνουν όλοι.
> 
> Πχ κατα τα πρότυπα έξω θα μπορούσε να γίνει το εξής.
> 
> 1) 1Mbps με cap 10 GB (good priority)
> 2) 1Μbps με cap 20 GB (good priority)
> 3) 1Μbps flat rate (low priority όπως περίπου σήμερα)
> 4) 1Μbps flat rate (good priority)
> Ομοίως τα 3/4 για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Τα 1/2 για αυτούς που θέλουν για λίγες ώρες την ημέρα web surfing/email με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος. Υπόψη ότι δεν προτείνω καν 384 και 512. Οι χρήστες 1/2 με ογκοχρέωση θα έχουν και προτεραιότητα έναντι του 3, μιας και έχουν δέσμευση για πολυ μικρό όγκο συνολικά τον μήνα. Επίσης όσοι μπορούν να πληρώσουν κάτι παραπάνω θα παιρνουν το 4 που θα έχουν καλύτερη προτεραιότητα έναντι των 1/2/3 (πχ εταιρίες). Τιμές μαζί με την ΑΡΥΣ θα μπορούσα να προτείνω για το (1) πχ 6 ευρώ, για το (2) 9 ευρώ, για το (3) 14 ευρώ και για το (4) 30 ευρώ. Κάποιοι θα πούν μα γιατι 9 ευρώ όταν με 14 πας flat rate. Ναι αλλά με 9 ευρώ θα έχεις όριο 20GB (που είναι υπεραρκετό), αλλά με πολλή καλή ποιότητα (χωρίς προβλήματα pps για voip/gaming). Η (3) είναι γιαυτούς με τα κατεβαστήρια που θα μοιράζονται ότι περισσεύει απο τις άλλες περιπτώσεις. Οσο για την (4) μπορει να έχει καλύτερη προτεραιότητα, αλλά μπορεί να έχει και κάποια φραγή - cap στον όγκο p2p τον μήνα (πχ 50GB / μήνα max σε p2p/torrents). Ετσι ο καθένας θα παίρνει αυτό το πακέτο που θέλει και θάναι οκ. Και σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα έτσι, κατα την γνώμη μου, απο το να δούμε γενική κατάργηση των p2p σε όλους


Συμφωνω καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξουν και άλλες διαβαθμίσεις και μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες , έχουμε κολήσει στο 1Mbbs, έλεος. Το priority μπορώ να το μεταφράσω στο να πέφτεις σε άλλο λόγο χρηστών /bandwidth και σε περίπτωση κορεσμού να έχεις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, αλλά άλλο αυτό και άλλο το σημερινό χάλι όπου το bandwidth δίνεται με όριο στα packets/sec αχρηστεύοντας τις περισσότερες υπηρεσίες.  Είναι γελίο να αναγκάζεσαι να βάζεις μεγαλύτερη γραμμή , μόνο και μόνο για να έχεις περισσότερα Packets per Second, δεν είναι λίγες οι περιπτώσεις όπου κάποιος έβαλε γραμμή 512 ή 1024 και κράτησε συνδρομή 384.

----------


## anon

Nαι, απο άποψη υλοποίησης θαναι πιο δύσκολο απο αυτο που υπάρχει σήμερα, αλλά αφού δουλεύουν με ανάλογο τρόπο στο εξωτερικό (πχ άλλο contention ratio υπάρχει για το πακέτο οικιακών χρηστών και άλλο για το ακριβό που προτεινεται για τις επιχειρήσεις), σίγουρα μπορούν να το κάνουν. Σίγουρα θαναι πιο δίκαιο απο αυτό που υπάρχει σήμερα, πάντα κατα την γνώμη μου. Αλλα αυτό πρέπει να γίνει και με την συνεργασία των παρόχων. Δηλαδή το ανάλογο πακέτο θα παίζει και στην ΑΡΥΣ και στον πάροχο, διαφορετικά δεν έχει νόημα. Η' θα πάμε στο μέλλον σε κάποια τέτοιας μορφής τιμολόγηση, ή θα δώσουν ταχύτητες πολύ μεγαλύτερες με μικρό κόστος, οπότε και στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα με VoIP και gaming (πχ εαν μας δώσουν πχ >10Mbps με 20 - 30 ευρώ, τότε όλες αυτές οι συζητήσεις δεν θα έχουν νόημα....)

----------


## yiapap

> Μεχρι σήμερα υπήρχε δυνατότητα διασύνδεσης,  δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα  συνεγκατάστασης,  εχεί διαφορά το ένα με το άλλο


Όχι λάθος κάνεις. 
Μέχρι σήμερα υπήρχε δυνατότητα διασύνδεσης ΜΟΝΟ μέσω ΟΚΣΥΑ/2 δλδ στον BBRAS του ΟΤΕ (τοπικά ή απομακρυσμένα).
Σύμφωνα με το νέο καθεστώς (εφόσον υιοθετηθεί) ο Πάροχος θα μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας στο DSLAM και να δρομολογεί από δικά του κυκλώματα. ("από που;"  :Laughing: )
Δυνατότητα συνεγκατάστασης ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και υπήρχε απλά... για κάποιο λόγο... ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε/έχει ούτε τετραγωνική σπιθαμή να διαθέσει για τα μηχανήματα και όλοι ψάχνανε διπλανές πολυκατοικίες κτλ.κτλ.κτλ.

@anon,
Οι νέες προτάσεις περιλαμβάνουν την υπογραφή SLA και διερευνούν τη δυνατότητα παροχής διαφορετικών πακέτων χρεώσεων (OTE προς τους ISP) ανάλογα με την ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας.
Μέχρι σήμερα, ο ΟΤΕ με το "Fast Internet" δε δίνει καμμιά εγγύηση ποιότητας.
Συνεπώς οι ISP δεν μπορούν να δώσουν πακέτα προτεραιότητας. Ακόμη κι αν οι ίδιοι δρομολογούν με προτεραιότητα αν τα πακέτα κόβονται από τον ΟΤΕ... τι νόημα έχει;
Επίσης ελπίζω οι τιμές ΑΡΥΣ που αναφέρεις να είναι χονδρικής! Αλλιώς, αν την απόφαση πρέπει να την πάρει ο τελικός καταναλωτής, την κάτσαμε! Και κάναμε άαααλλη μια παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία.
Να διαλέγεις επίπεδο στη γραμμή σου... ΠΡΙΝ διαλέξεις Πάροχο!   :Gun:

----------


## anon

> Επίσης ελπίζω οι τιμές ΑΡΥΣ που αναφέρεις να είναι χονδρικής! Αλλιώς, αν την απόφαση πρέπει να την πάρει ο τελικός καταναλωτής, την κάτσαμε! Και κάναμε άαααλλη μια παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία.
> Να διαλέγεις επίπεδο στη γραμμή σου... ΠΡΙΝ διαλέξεις Πάροχο!


Δεν εννοείται να παίρνεις μια υπηρεσία όπως προανέφερα εαν δεν είναι απο τον πάροχο για να σου δώσει και εκείνος την ανάλογη κλάση υπηρεσίας. Οπως συμβαίνει πχ στν Αγγλία.

----------


## trkostas

Η ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ  ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΞΗΣ:

Οταν χρησιμοποιώ το μουλάρι και το αφήνω να κατεβασει ενα βραδυ ολόκληρο την άλλη μερα παρατηρώ οτι πεφτω σχεδόν πάντα σε μικρο αριθμόπακέτων...
Πρέπει να περάσουν 2-3 ημέρεσ για να επανέρθω σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα (50-80π/δετ)
και εννοείτε χωρις χρήση e-mule!

Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος για το παραπάνω ( το έχω παρατηρήση πάνω απο 10 φορές).

Εχω 512 HOL και συνδέομαι λογικά με DSLAM Ν. ΙΩΝΙΑΣ (21028...)


Οπότε το συμπερασμα μου ειναι οτι σε επιπεδο DSLAM πρέπει να γίνεται αυτόματα απο το σύστημα κάποις ποιοτικός έλεγχος και να ρίχνουν το ρυθμό σε αυτούς που κάνουν "κατάχρηση" η αλλίως δουλέουν την σύνδεση του οριακά για αρκετές ώρες.


Πάντως να τονίσω οτι απο άποψη ταχύτητας πάω σφαίρα (44ΚΒ - 48ΚΒ Downloads)
αλλα τα πακέτα μου αρκετές φορές κάτω απο 30!!

----------


## Unreal

> Η ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΞΗΣ:
> 
> Οταν χρησιμοποιώ το μουλάρι και το αφήνω να κατεβασει ενα βραδυ ολόκληρο την άλλη μερα παρατηρώ οτι πεφτω σχεδόν πάντα σε μικρο αριθμόπακέτων...
> Πρέπει να περάσουν 2-3 ημέρεσ για να επανέρθω σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα (50-80π/δετ)
> και εννοείτε χωρις χρήση e-mule!
> 
> Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος για το παραπάνω ( το έχω παρατηρήση πάνω απο 10 φορές).
> 
> Εχω 512 HOL και συνδέομαι λογικά με DSLAM Ν. ΙΩΝΙΑΣ (21028...)
> ...


Υποθετικό σενάριο: Κάποιοι άλλοι χρήστες της κλάσης σου βλέπουν ποιο βράδυ μπορούν να βάλουν emule και το βάζουν και αυτοί. Στη διάρκεια της νύχτας το βάζουν όλο και περισσότεροι οπότε ενεργοποείται ο πακετοκόφτης για την κλάση σου(όπως ειπώθηκε σε άλλο μύνημα ο πακετοκόφτης ίσως ενεργοποιείται ξεχωριστά για κλάσεις 384,512,1024). Την άλλη μέρα βλέπεις με ενεργοποιημένο τον πακετοκόφτη. Πιθανότατα οι άλλοι τα αφήνουν για 1-2 μέρες παραπάνω γιατί δεν θέλουν να χάσουν προτεραίοτητα στο emule ή γιατί το ξεχνάνε ή για άλλους λόγους. Όσο όμως το αφήνουν ο πακετοκόφτης παραμένει ενεργοποιημένος. Θα πρέπει και κάποιοι άλλοι να το σταματήσουν για να σταματήσει η συμφόρηση των πολλών μικρών πακέτων και να απενεργοποηθεί ο πακετοκόφτης οπότε και πάμε ξανά από την αρχή περιμένετει όλοι ως το βράδυ για να το ξαναβάλετε κ.ο.κ

----------


## Antonis Anarvas

> Η ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ  ΣΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΞΗΣ:
> 
> Οταν χρησιμοποιώ το μουλάρι και το αφήνω να κατεβασει ενα βραδυ ολόκληρο την άλλη μερα παρατηρώ οτι πεφτω σχεδόν πάντα σε μικρο αριθμόπακέτων...
> Πρέπει να περάσουν 2-3 ημέρεσ για να επανέρθω σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα (50-80π/δετ)
> και εννοείτε χωρις χρήση e-mule!
> 
> Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος για το παραπάνω ( το έχω παρατηρήση πάνω απο 10 φορές).
> 
> Εχω 512 HOL και συνδέομαι λογικά με DSLAM Ν. ΙΩΝΙΑΣ (21028...)
> ...



ΤΟ ότι έκοψες εσύ το μουλάρι δεν σημαίνει ότι κόπηκε και το μουλάρι από εσένα. Δηλαδή πρέπει να μπείς και στο μόντεμ σου να κάνεις disconnect/reconnect για να πάρεις άλλο IP. Τότε οι υπόλοιποι peers δεν σε βρίσκουν και δεν σε "πακετώνουν".  Γενιικά είναι καλό το να κόβεις την σύνδεση σου κάθε τόσο καθώς και αν αλλάζεις πορτ που συνδέοντια σε εσένα.

----------


## trkostas

> ΤΟ ότι έκοψες εσύ το μουλάρι δεν σημαίνει ότι κόπηκε και το μουλάρι από εσένα. Δηλαδή πρέπει να μπείς και στο μόντεμ σου να κάνεις disconnect/reconnect για να πάρεις άλλο IP. Τότε οι υπόλοιποι peers δεν σε βρίσκουν και δεν σε "πακετώνουν".  Γενιικά είναι καλό το να κόβεις την σύνδεση σου κάθε τόσο καθώς και αν αλλάζεις πορτ που συνδέοντια σε εσένα.



Μιλάω πάντα για received Packets.....

Anyway σήμερα πήγα και αγόρασ τον κύβο σε προνομική τιμή και ελπίζω επιτέλους να δώ και εγω το πολυπόθιτο VOIP!!!!

----------


## koutourou

> Anyway σήμερα πήγα και αγόρασ τον κύβο σε προνομική τιμή και ελπίζω επιτέλους να δώ και εγω το πολυπόθιτο VOIP!!!!


@trkostas
Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις 384Κ σύνδεση (ΑΡΥΣ) και ISP HOL
Θα περάσεις σε ADSL access Vivodi (full/shared LLU) και θα βάλεις τον κύβο;
Γιατί αν παραμείνεις στο ΑΡΥΣ νομίζω ότι δεν θα καταλάβεις και μεγάλη διαφορά
Εγώ έχω τον κύβο εδώ και 2 μήνες (μέσω ΑΡΥΣ - δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε δίκτυο της Vivodi) και δεν έχω καταφέρει να μιλήσω αξιοπρεπώς μέσω VoIP (voipbuster).
(από όσο κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας στο forum αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι έχω ΑΡΥΣ. Κάνω κάποιο λάθος; )

----------


## trkostas

> @trkostas
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις 384Κ σύνδεση (ΑΡΥΣ) και ISP HOL
> Θα περάσεις σε ADSL access Vivodi (full/shared LLU) και θα βάλεις τον κύβο;
> Γιατί αν παραμείνεις στο ΑΡΥΣ νομίζω ότι δεν θα καταλάβεις και μεγάλη διαφορά
> Εγώ έχω τον κύβο εδώ και 2 μήνες (μέσω ΑΡΥΣ - δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε δίκτυο της Vivodi) και δεν έχω καταφέρει να μιλήσω αξιοπρεπώς μέσω VoIP (voipbuster).
> (από όσο κατάλαβα διαβάζοντας στο forum αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι έχω ΑΡΥΣ. Κάνω κάποιο λάθος; )


Ακριβώς!! θα βάλω VIVODI Shared LLU ..
πιστέυω , απο οτι έχω διαβάσει και στο forum, οτι θα ξεπεράσω επιτέλους τα προβλήματα του πακετοκόφτη..

προς το παρόν πήρα 3μηνο για δοκιμή και βλέπουμε..

ΠΑρεπιπτοντος τισ τελευταίες μέρες πάω καλά με ΗΟΛ στην ΛΥΚΟΒΡΥΣΗ(21028.. dslam N. HRAKLEIOY)_

----------


## konkar

> Ακριβώς!! θα βάλω VIVODI Shared LLU ..
> πιστέυω , απο οτι έχω διαβάσει και στο forum, οτι θα ξεπεράσω επιτέλους τα προβλήματα του πακετοκόφτη..
> 
> προς το παρόν πήρα 3μηνο για δοκιμή και βλέπουμε..
> 
> ΠΑρεπιπτοντος τισ τελευταίες μέρες πάω καλά με ΗΟΛ στην ΛΥΚΟΒΡΥΣΗ(21028.. dslam N. HRAKLEIOY)_


Μα έχω την εντύπωση οτι και η shared LLu της VIVODI σε πολλές περιοχές παρέχεται μόνο μέσω του ΑΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ όπως τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είχαν πει απο τη VIVIODI σε τηλ. επικοινωνία μου πριν δύο μήνες περίπου (τουλάχιστον για τη δική μου περιοχή).

Οπότε πήπως τελικά δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά στο αποτέλεσμα και στη χρήση VOIP?

Εγώ έχω σύνδεση Τελλάς 384 στην περιοχή του Πεδίου του Άρεως όπου όλες οι συνδέσεις DSL γίνονται μέσω του ΑΡΥΣ και φυσικά τα αποτελέσματα είναι τραγικά τόσο ως προς το VOIP όσο και ως προς τις ταχύτητες.

Αλλοιώς βέβαια θα ήταν τα πράγματα αν υπήρχε δυνάτότητα για Full LLU σύνδεση με τη VIVODI αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από το αν υποστηρίζεται κάτι τέτοιο σε κάθε περιοχή.
Πάντως στη δική μου δε γίνεται και το ΑΡΥΣ είναι μονόδρομος με συνέπεια τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## pan.nl

> Μα έχω την εντύπωση οτι και η shared LLu της VIVODI σε πολλές περιοχές παρέχεται μόνο μέσω του ΑΡΥΣ του ΟΤΕ όπως τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είχαν πει απο τη VIVIODI σε τηλ. επικοινωνία μου πριν δύο μήνες περίπου (τουλάχιστον για τη δική μου περιοχή).


Στην περίπτωση Shared LLU από Vivodi δεν είσαι μέσω ΑΡΥΣ, αλλά μέσω του δικτύου της Vivodi, απλά χρησιμοποιείται το ίδιο ζεύγος καλωδίων απ'όπου έχεις τηλεφωνία μέσω ΟΤΕ  :Wink: 

Φιλικά

----------


## Unreal

Έτσι όπως το βλέπω για να βγουν οι πακετοκόφτες(που ουσιαστικά είναι P2Pκόφτες)  και οι web users να παίρνουν το BW που θέλουν θα πρέπει είτε να κοπεί το P2P είτε να διπλασιαστεί κατα μέσο όρο η σύνδεση DSLAM-ATM-BBRAS. Τώρα αν διπλασιασμός της σύνδεσης σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να βάλουν και καλύτερους BBRAS (διότι ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του πακέτου θα δρομολογούν μέχρι διπλάσιο αριθμό πακέτων/δευτερόλεπτο). Έχω και κάποιες πληροφορίες που θέλουν ο ΟΤΕ να προχωρεί σε metro ethernet για σύνδεση DSLAM - BBRAS αφήνοντας έτσι το ATM απέξω, αλλά μιλάμε τώρα για ορίζοντα χρονικό των 10 ετών.

----------


## fakirhs

Γειά σας.

[Ελπίζω να μην έχει καλυφθεί το θέμα, αλλά έχοντας διαβάσει ένα μεγάλο όγκο μυνημάτων του thread δεν είδα κάτι συγκεκριμένο για την όποια νομική κάλυψη σχετικά με τον πακετοκόφτη, εκτός από μια απάντηση του ΟΤΕ σε ένα χρήστη που έλεγε πάνω-κάτω ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ εγγύηση ότι οι P2P εφαρμογές θα είχαν μεγάλες ταχύτητες.]

Το θέμα για μένα είναι ότι με δεδομένο το όριο των 30 περίπου πακέτων το δευτερόλεπτο, *το οποίο δεν αναφερόταν πουθενά στο συμβόλαιο που υπογράφηκε*, η σύνδεση που έχω δε με καλύπτει και θέλω να τη διακόψω ώστε να βάλω κάποια άλλη που θα με καλύπτει. Ο ΟΤΕ βέβαια από τη στιγμή που έχει υπογεγραμμένο συμβόλαιο δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να τη διακόψει ακόμα και αν πρόκειται να ξοδέψω τα χρήματα της σύνδεσης αυτής σε άλλα προιόντα/υπηρεσίες του ΟΤΕ (πχ ISDN internet σύνδεση, hardware, καραμέλες, κτλ). *Το ερώτημα είναι λοιπόν: υπαρχει κάποιος τρόπος να διακόψω τη σύνδεση επειδή είμαι δυσαρεστημένος από αυτή και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ουσιαστικά εξαπατήθηκα για την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης;*

Για το περί εξαπάτησης: Είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο ότι ο αριθμός των πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο είναι για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ημέρας περιορισμένος σε όχι παραπάνω από 30. Η στάνταρ απάντηση του ΟΤΕ γι'αυτό το ζήτημα είναι ότι _"στο συμβόλαιο δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα για το pps, μιλά μόνο για όγκο δεδομένων, άρα δεν ο ΟΤΕ δε είναι υποχρεωμένος να παρέχει εγγύησεις για το pps"_. Δε θα κρυβόμαστε πίσω από τις λέξεις όμως. *Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ ξέρει ότι αυτό που παρέχει είναι σκάρτο, αλλά αποκρύπτει όμορφα-όμορφα το κομμάτι του pps στο συμβόλαιο και έτσι είναι καλυμμένος?* Αν όχι θρασύ είναι τουλάχιστον απροκάλυπτο να ισχυρίζεται κάτι τέτοιο ο ΟΤΕ τη στιγμή που αν πάμε σε επίπεδο συμβολαίου θα έπρεπε εμείς να φωνάζουμε που αποκρύπτεται ένας τόσο σημαντικός περιορισμός στο συμβόλαιο. 

Η άλλη στάνταρ απάντηση είναι του ΟΤΕ είναι,_ "μόνο εσείς έχετε πρόβλημα, όλοι οι άλλοι χρήστες δεν έχουν κανένα παράπονο"_. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πάρα πολλοί που έχουν γράψει σε αυτό το thread και ακόμα περισσότεροι που έχουν διαβάσει το thread έχουν το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα. Και αν και δε νομίζω ότι πολλοί θα θέλαν να διακόψουν τη σύνδεση όπως εγώ, θα έπρεπε να μπορούν να το κάνουν αν το επιθυμούν. Δεν ξέρω αν θα είχε νόημα να σηκωθεί κάπου μια σελίδα διαμαρτυριας που να μπορεί να προσθέσει κανείς το όνομά του να δούμε τελικά πόσος κόσμος έχει αντιληφθεί το πρόβλημα. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω πόσο σχέση θα είχε η ένωση χρηστών και το eexi.gr, κτλ.

Τέλος, επειδή ίσως σε μερικούς να φαίνεται ότι κάνω παραπάνω θέμα από ότι ίσως θα έπρεπε, να ξεκαθαρίσω τη δική μου περίπτωση. Εγώ τα τελευταία χρόνια είμαι στον Καναδά και εδώ και πολύ καιρό μιλάω πια με τους δικούς μου στην Αθήνα με Skype χρησιμοποιώντας μια ταπεινή ISDN εκεί. *Σημειωτέον ότι η ISDN σηκώνει και εικόνα και ήχο σε πάρα πολύ καλή ποιότητα και εννοείται ότι δεν υπάρχει όριο 30pps.* Τώρα πρόσφατα με τις προσφορές για ADSL είπαμε με τους δικούς μου να βάλουμε ADSL για να μπορώ να κάνω πιο άνετα admin το μηχάνημά τους και για να έχουν και μια κάποια ποιότητα στη σύνδεσή τους αφού η ISDN είναι αργή για browsing και downloads (ξανά σημειωτέον ότι για VoIP με Skype και web-cam ήταν μια χαρά). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι συμβόλαιο με τον ΟΤΕ για σύνδεση 384 για ένα χρόνο με προσφορά το modem. Και φυσικά πλεον είναι αδύνατον να χρησιμοποιήσουν οι δικοί μου το Skype που αποτελεί τη βασική (αν όχι μόνη) χρήση της σύνδεσης internet, κάτι που μπορούσαν να κάνουν με άψογη ποιότητα με την ISDN.

Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα με το μεγάλο post, οποιαδήποτε ιδέα, σκέψη ή άποψη επι του θέματος θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## SfH

Οσο γνωριζω ο πακετοκοφτης δεν ειναι σε καμια σταθερη τιμη (πχ, 30), αλλα το ποσα πακετα δινει εξαρταται απο το φορτο (εχω δει και γραμμες με μονοψηφια σε peak times).




> Το ερώτημα είναι λοιπόν: υπαρχει κάποιος τρόπος να διακόψω τη σύνδεση επειδή είμαι δυσαρεστημένος από αυτή και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ουσιαστικά εξαπατήθηκα για την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης;


Αν εχεις προπληρομενο πακετο η εχεις υπογραψει συμβολαιο με ελαχιστη δεσμευση, δε νομιζω να μπορεις να το σπασεις (και να κερδισεις τα λεφτα σου πισω τουλαχιστον). Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εγγυαται απολυτως τιποτα στις dsl, ουτε πακετα, ουτε bandwidth.

Οπως και να εχει, οσον αφορα το προβλημα σου, 2 λυσεις υπαρχουν. Αν εισαι σε περιοχη που καλυπτεται απο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο αλλου παροχεα, παιρνεις dsl απο αυτους. Αλλιως...αλλαζεις κλασση στον οτε (πας τη γραμμη μονο στα 512 η και τα 1024) και...προσευχεσαι.

Μπορεις επισης να στραφεις προς το i-call, αν και δεν εχω κοιταξει χρεωσεις για Καναδα αρα δεν γνωριζω ποσο συμφερουσα θα ηταν μια τετοια κινηση.

----------


## pan.nl

> (εχω δει και γραμμες με μονοψηφια σε peak times).


Σοβαρά τώρα?  :Shocked: 

Μα ούτε το browsing δε θα λειτουργεί έτσι. Απαράδεκτο! Πάντως κι εγώ τείνω στο ότι όντως δεν υπάρχει standard όριο στα πακέτα, αλλά αυξομειώνεται ανάλογα με τον φόρτο του DSLam. Είναι περισσότερο εμφανές σε γραμμή 512/128 (είχα αυξομειώσεις από 20 εως 100) ενώ σε γραμμή 384/128 δεν ανέβαινε πάνω απο 35 ούτε με αίτηση!

Καλά πάμε... :Evil:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Σοβαρά τώρα? 
> 
> Μα ούτε το browsing δε θα λειτουργεί έτσι. Απαράδεκτο! Πάντως κι εγώ τείνω στο ότι όντως δεν υπάρχει standard όριο στα πακέτα, αλλά αυξομειώνεται ανάλογα με τον φόρτο του DSLam. Είναι περισσότερο εμφανές σε γραμμή 512/128 (είχα αυξομειώσεις από 20 εως 100) ενώ σε γραμμή 384/128 δεν ανέβαινε πάνω απο 35 ούτε με αίτηση!
> 
> Καλά πάμε...


Μία περίοδο πριν καιρό είχα για 5 με 6 ώρες 7 με 9 πακέτα ανα δευτερόλεπτο... Φυσικά το browsing σερνόταν και το lag στο IRC ήταν 10seconds+!

Με PSTN καλύτερα ήταν...

----------


## ownagE_

:Stunned: 
Οταν σερνεται εμενα δεν πεφτει κατω απο 20 pps αλλα και παλι on-line gaming  :Censored:  ...

----------


## giorgosgudelias

Δεν μπορώ να ακούω τέτοιες μα.......κιες οτι φταίει ο Έλληνας για την κατάσταση του Internet στην Ελλάδα. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή να καλύψει την υπάρχουσα ζήτηση στο Internet.
Έχω 512/128 σύνδεση και κάθε μέρα μετά το μεσημέρι μέχρι και τις 3 το βράδυ έχω downloading από 35-42 kb/s. Όταν είχα 384 σύνδεση τις ίδιες ώρες είχα πολύ υψηλό ping και ουσιαστικά αχρηστεύονταν όλη η σύνδεση. Εκτός από downloading δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Όταν έψαχνα να βρώ άκρη με τον ISP ή τον ΟΤΕ ο ένας προσπαθούσε να ρίξει το φταίξιμο στον άλλον. Το πρόβλημα είναι σίγουρα από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά οι τεχνικοί του μονίμος έλεγαν οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με μας, η γραμμή σου είναι εντάξη και τέτοια. Μα....κίες. Δεν αντέχει το δίκτυο και κόβουν και το downloading τώρα. Μας έκοβαν τα πακέτα, τώρα κόβουν και downloading. Και το θέμα είναι οτι δεν είναι περιστασιακό. Είναι κάθε μέρα εκτός από τα Σαβ/κα από τις 12:30 ως τις 3-4 το πρωι.

----------


## Xguru

> Δεν μπορώ να ακούω τέτοιες μα.......κιες οτι φταίει ο Έλληνας για την κατάσταση του Internet στην Ελλάδα. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή να καλύψει την υπάρχουσα ζήτηση στο Internet.
> Έχω 512/128 σύνδεση και κάθε μέρα μετά το μεσημέρι μέχρι και τις 3 το βράδυ έχω downloading από 35-42 kb/s. Όταν είχα 384 σύνδεση τις ίδιες ώρες είχα πολύ υψηλό ping και ουσιαστικά αχρηστεύονταν όλη η σύνδεση. Εκτός από downloading δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις οτιδήποτε άλλο.
> Όταν έψαχνα να βρώ άκρη με τον ISP ή τον ΟΤΕ ο ένας προσπαθούσε να ρίξει το φταίξιμο στον άλλον. Το πρόβλημα είναι σίγουρα από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά οι τεχνικοί του μονίμος έλεγαν οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με μας, η γραμμή σου είναι εντάξη και τέτοια. Μα....κίες. Δεν αντέχει το δίκτυο και κόβουν και το downloading τώρα. Μας έκοβαν τα πακέτα, τώρα κόβουν και downloading. Και το θέμα είναι οτι δεν είναι περιστασιακό. Είναι κάθε μέρα εκτός από τα Σαβ/κα από τις 12:30 ως τις 3-4 το πρωι.


Το να κόβουν την ταχύτητα αν υπάρχει υπερφόρτωση και να φροντίσουν έγκαιρα για αναβάθμιση δικτύου προκειμένου να περέχονται ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες είναι λογικότατο. Εκείνο που ξενίζει είναι το υβριδικό packet limiting policy που έχει καταντήσει άχρηστες όλες τις adsl συνδέσεις με σχετικό φόρτο.

----------


## amag1973

αμαν πια φτανει η κοροιδια... μονο αυξησεις στα παγια ξερουν να ζητανε... μονο τα λευτα μας να παιρνουν χωρις ανταποδοση... και ποτε δεν φταιει κανεις... ποτε τιποτε δεν ειναι σκοπιμο απο την μερια του ΟΤΕ παντα καπιος αλλος φταιει και στο τελος την πληρωνουμε εμεις οι Ελληνες οι απλοι ανωνυμοι χρηστες δαπανωντας σημαντικα ποσα για τις αναβαθμισεις των υπολογιστων μας θελοντας να προλαβουμε την τεχνολογια που αλλοι απλοχερα χαιρονται και καθε φορα διαπιστωνουμε οτι ειμαστε 5 χρονια πισω απο τους χρηστες των υπολοιπων χωρων επειδη υπαρχει παντα καποιος (οτε) που βαζει ορια στην τεχνολογια και περιορισμους στις γραμες μας.

Αλλα παντα ετσι ειναι και ετσι θα ειναι... και εγω παρολο που ειμαι Ελληνας καμια φορα αναρωτιεμαι... Πρεπει ολοι αυτοι οι κυριοι να καταλαβουνε οτι η ελλαδα της εποχης ( Sun - Sea - Souvlaki - Syrtaki ) εχει παρελθει ανεπιστρεπτι και οτι και εμεις εχουμε απαιτησεις για την ελευθερη προσβαση της χρησης της τεχνολογιας

Αλλα ξεχασα εμεις εχουμε ιστορια 4500 ετων που ακομα για αυτο μιλανε οι τουριστες τι την θεμε την τεχνολογια? ... τι χρειαζεται μια χωρα που εχει την ιστορια της Ελλαδας την τεχνολογια? τις adsl γραμες? το internet?

αφου ειναι σιγουρο οτι και στην επομενη διοργανωση των ολυμπιακων αγωνων (μετα απο 150 χρονια) ακομα για τους αρχαιους ελληνες θα τους μιλανε....

και επειδη τυχαινει να ειμαι ελληνας αλλα και κρητικος... δεν θα μπορουσα να κλεισω αλοιως απο μια μαντιναδα

εβαλα λεει....
εβαλα λεει adsl
στο voip να σε παιρνω
μα τον παντερμο τον ΟΤΕ
με χει καλα δεμενο                  :Lock:  

ζητω συγνωμη απ οσους δεν καταλαβαν τι ενοοω    :Thinking:

----------


## Unreal

Ο πακετοκόφτης είναι το QoS αλλά ελληνικά (ή αλα ΟΤΕ αν θέλετε). Αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν εφαρμογές με μεγάλα πακέτα δηλαδή web email και ftp ευνοούνται σε βάρος αυτών που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα (VoIP, P2P, Online Games). Λογικό δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ σαν επιχείρηση να κοιτάξει να εξυπερετήσει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα την πλειοψηφία απο web-email-ftp users? Όχι βέβαια και το πιο σωστό που θα μπορούσε να κάνει. 
Βέβαια ο πακετοκόφτης ΔΕΝ ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΙΖΕΙ ποιότητα υπηρεσίας ούτε στους web/email/ftp users απλώς την καλυτερεύει κάπως. Θα φανεί περίεργο αλλά αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι δίκαιο από πλευράς μοιρασιάς του bandwidth σε χρονικά διαστήματα. Δηλαδή την στιγμή που δημιουργείται φόρτος λόγω των web users και που συνήθως είναι μεταξύ των ωρών 9-15.00 ενεργοποιείται ο πακετοκόφτης και παίρνουν το bw αυτοί οι users γιατί χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα. Τις ώρες μη φόρτου απενεργοποιείται ο πακετοκόφτης οπότε παίρνουν το bw οι P2P users οι οποίοι έχουν το μηχάνημα έτσι και αλλιώς όλη την μέρα ανοιχτό. Σε τελική ανάλυση οι P2P users είναι ευνοημένοι διότι από τις 15.00 (αντε 17.00 το πολύ) ως τις 9.00 της επόμενης ημέρας (δηλαδή 16-18 ώρες την ημέρα) παίρνουν αυτοί όλη την πίτα του BW. Τώρα το πως ακριβώς ο πακετοκόφτης αντιλαμβάνεται τον φόρτο και ενεργοποιείται/απενεργοποιείται αυτό είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα προς συζήτηση. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνεται ανάλογα με το πόσο γεμίζουν/αδειάζουν οι buffers στους BBRAS.

----------


## 123456789

> Ο πακετοκόφτης είναι το QoS αλλά ελληνικά (ή αλα ΟΤΕ αν θέλετε). Αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν εφαρμογές με μεγάλα πακέτα δηλαδή web email και ftp ευνοούνται σε βάρος αυτών που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα (VoIP, P2P, Online Games). Λογικό δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ σαν επιχείρηση να κοιτάξει να εξυπερετήσει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα την πλειοψηφία απο web-email-ftp users? Όχι βέβαια και το πιο σωστό που θα μπορούσε να κάνει. 
> Βέβαια ο πακετοκόφτης ΔΕΝ ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΙΖΕΙ ποιότητα υπηρεσίας ούτε στους web/email/ftp users απλώς την καλυτερεύει κάπως. Θα φανεί περίεργο αλλά αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ είναι δίκαιο από πλευράς μοιρασιάς του bandwidth σε χρονικά διαστήματα. Δηλαδή την στιγμή που δημιουργείται φόρτος λόγω των web users και που συνήθως είναι μεταξύ των ωρών 9-15.00 ενεργοποιείται ο πακετοκόφτης και παίρνουν το bw αυτοί οι users γιατί χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα. Τις ώρες μη φόρτου απενεργοποιείται ο πακετοκόφτης οπότε παίρνουν το bw οι P2P users οι οποίοι έχουν το μηχάνημα έτσι και αλλιώς όλη την μέρα ανοιχτό. Σε τελική ανάλυση οι P2P users είναι ευνοημένοι διότι από τις 15.00 (αντε 17.00 το πολύ) ως τις 9.00 της επόμενης ημέρας (δηλαδή 16-18 ώρες την ημέρα) παίρνουν αυτοί όλη την πίτα του BW. Τώρα το πως ακριβώς ο πακετοκόφτης αντιλαμβάνεται τον φόρτο και ενεργοποιείται/απενεργοποιείται αυτό είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα προς συζήτηση. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνεται ανάλογα με το πόσο γεμίζουν/αδειάζουν οι buffers στους BBRAS.


Μισό λεπτό γιατί εδώ νομίζω έχω χαθεί λίγο, αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε:
Είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε κακή ρύθμιση ή έλλειψη δυνατότητα να γίνει μεταγωγή πολλών pps. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτό λύνεται είτε με αναβάθμιση hardware ή με σωστή ρύθμιση αυτού.
Τώρα διαβάζω ότι αυτή η δυσλειτοιυργία αποτελεί προιόν ενεργοποίησης σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες της ημέρας. Τι ισχύει τελικά?

Ρωτώ γιατί έχω παρατηρήσει ότι άλλες ώρες παίζει το voip μια χαρά και άλλες εμφανίζεται το lag των 4000-5000msec...

Υπόψιν ότι έχω διαβάσει όλο το thread, αλλά είχα ξεκινήσει να το διαβάζω πριν από καιρό, μπορεί να μου έχει ξεφύγει κάτι.

----------


## Unreal

Κατά την άποψη μου πάντα, αν ο BBRAS "φούλαρε" με πακέτα την σύνδεση του με το DSLAM(ας την θεωρήσουμε εγγυημένη που δεν είναι, και φουλαρισμένη ανεξάρτητα από το αν τα πακέτα είναι μεγάλα, μικρά ή μια μικτή κατανομή όπως και συμβαίνει στην πράξηι) τότε δεν εξηγείται εγώ να παίρνω περίπου σταθερό αριθμό πακέτων, ανεξάρτητα από το αν είναι μεγάλα η μικρά. Γιατί αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η συμπεριφορά των άλλων χρηστών δεν αλλάζει (και δεν γίνεται να αλλάζει όποτε εγώ τρέχω τα tests)  και συνεπώς η κατανομή μεγέθους των πακέτων των άλλων χρηστών παραμένει περίπου η ίδια άρα απασχολούν περίπου το ίδιο ποσοστό BW στη σύνδεση με τον BBRAS (έστω το 99%) αυτό το 1% που μένει σε εμένα θα μπορούσα να το εκμεταλλευτώ είτε με μικρά πακέτα είτε με μεγάλα. Με μικρά πακέτα θα έπρεπε να παίρνω περισσότερα pps, ενώ με μεγάλα λιγότερα pps. Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει, οπότε είτε ο BBRAS δεν φουλάρει την σύνδεση του με το DSLAM, είτε πέφτει κάποιο κόψιμο πακέτων στον BBRAS είτε στο DSLAM, το οποίο όμως είναι ανόητο δηλ. το DSLAM να πετάει πακέτα που ήδη του τα έχει στείλει ο BBRAS.

----------


## Navigator

Oσοι δεν εχουν Voip εξαιτίας των πακέτων του ΟΤΕ τώρα πλέον έχουν.
Η λύση ειναι τύπου www.jajah.com και δίνει με το ίδιο τρόπο τζάμπα Voip τηλεφωνήματα στη Ελλάδα το www.voipbuster.com.
Eπίσης δίνει αποστολή sms σε κινητό εξωτερικού με πέντε λεπτά κόστος.

----------


## Unreal

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να δώσω και ένα παράδειγμα για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η σύνδεση BBRAS-DSLAM είναι 5MΒ/s, και ο BBRAS βλέπει ότι έχει να στείλει 10000 πακέτα. Αν όλα αυτά τα πακέτα είναι μεγάλα της τάξεως του 1.0ΚΒ τότε θα στείλει μόνο  5000 πακέτα μέσα σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο. Αν τα πακέτα είναι μικρά της τάξεως των 0.5Kb τότε θα τα στείλει και τα 10χιλιάδες σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο. Πάντα δεχόμαστε ότι φούλαρε και στις δύο περιπτώσεις τα 10Mb/s. Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι το συνολικό pps (και συνεπώς το pps ανα χρήστη) εξαρτάται από το αν τα πακέτα ειναι μεγάλα η μικρά ή γενικότερα από την κατανομή του μεγέθους των πακέτων. Επειδή όμως βλέπουμε ότι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο(διότι βλέπουμε ότι παίρνουμε περίπου σταθερό pps ανεξάρτητα από το αν χρησιμοποιούμε μεγάλα η μικρά πακέτα) , πρέπει να αναιρέσουμε κάποια από τις υποθέσεις μας. Συνεπώς είτε ο BBRAS δεν φουλάρει την σύνδεση (ίσως γιατί δεν μπορεί να επεξεργαστεί 10χιλιάδες πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο) είτε γιατί  βάζει ένα όριο π.χ μέγιστο 3000pps (έτσι ώστε να καλύπτεται στην περίπτωση των μεγάλων πακέτων, και να ευνοήσει αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα) ανεξάρτητα όμως από το αν είναι μεγάλα η μικρά. Αν έβαζε όριο στο BW(π.χ από τα 5MB/s να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο τα 3ΜΒ/s) τότε θα εξακολουθούσε να υφίσταται η σχέση μεταξύ κατανομής μεγέθους πακέτων και pps. Το όριο προκύπτει να είναι τεχνητό δηλαδή . Η ενεργοποίηση του ορίου πρέπει να γίνεται όταν φουλάρει η σύνδεση για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (δηλαδή δουλεύει στο maximum λόγω ζήτησης BW από τους χρήστες του DSLAM) και γεμίζουν οι Buffers σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα (διότι ο BBRAS στέλνει στο full=5mb/s για ένα χρονικό διάστημα που σημαίνει ότι αυτά που του έρχονται από τους ISP πρέπει να είναι >=5mb/sl οπότε και γεμίζουν οι Buffers του)

----------


## sdikr

> Oσοι δεν εχουν Voip εξαιτίας των πακέτων του ΟΤΕ τώρα πλέον έχουν.
> Η λύση ειναι τύπου www.jajah.com και δίνει με το ίδιο τρόπο τζάμπα Voip τηλεφωνήματα στη Ελλάδα το www.voipbuster.com.
> Eπίσης δίνει αποστολή sms σε κινητό εξωτερικού με πέντε λεπτά κόστος.


Το jajah  έχει κόστος,

Ακόμα  το voipbuster,  sipdiscount  έχουν και αυτοί web activated  calls

Απο τις 20 ώρες δωρέαν που δίνει  με τα 10 ευρώ  θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς οτι  η κάθε κλήση μέσω webactivated calls    μετράει σαν διπλή

@Unreal
Τα έχουμε ξαναπέι δεν ειναι το προβλήμα στον  bbras,  είναι στο ΑΤΜ  απο το dslam  στον BBRAS  και μερχί πρόσφατα  απο τον bbras  ote  στον  bbras  του isp,  πλέον με το GE    δεν υπάρχει το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα εκεί,  εκεί μπορούν να κάνουν qos

----------


## Unreal

@sdikr Θες να πείς ότι δεν μπαίνει τεχνητά το όριο? Εννοείς ότι το όριο στο ATM από το dslam μέχρι τον BBRAS είναι απευθείας σε pps και όχι σε Mbit?

----------


## 123456789

> @sdikr Θες να πείς ότι δεν μπαίνει τεχνητά το όριο? Εννοείς ότι το όριο στο ATM από το dslam μέχρι τον BBRAS είναι απευθείας σε pps και όχι σε Mbit?





> Το jajah  έχει κόστος,
> 
> Ακόμα  το voipbuster,  sipdiscount  έχουν και αυτοί web activated  calls
> 
> Απο τις 20 ώρες δωρέαν που δίνει  με τα 10 ευρώ  θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς οτι  η κάθε κλήση μέσω webactivated calls    μετράει σαν διπλή
> 
> @Unreal
> Τα έχουμε ξαναπέι δεν ειναι το προβλήμα στον  bbras,  είναι στο ΑΤΜ  απο το dslam  στον BBRAS  και μερχί πρόσφατα  απο τον bbras  ote  στον  bbras  του isp,  πλέον με το GE    δεν υπάρχει το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα εκεί,  εκεί μπορούν να κάνουν qos


Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα, είναι τεχνητό το φρενάρισμα ή απλά οφείλεται σε hardware?

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα, είναι τεχνητό το φρενάρισμα ή απλά οφείλεται σε hardware?


Το φρενάρισμα οφείλεται  σε κατάσταση συμφόρησης!

Δεν είναι δηλάδη τεχνητό,  αλλά αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Unreal

Πρέπει να πω ότι ύστερα από αρκετές ώρες ενασχόλησης και σκέψης με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα , τείνω να πιστέψω ότι δεν υπάρχει τεχνητό όριο. 

Όταν υπάρχει συμφόρηση θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι 
(1) η πιθανότητα να εξυπερετηθεί ένα  πακέτο ενός συγκεκριμένου χρήστη μέσα σε διάστημα ενός δευτερολέπτου είναι ίδια για όλους τους χρήστες και ανεξάρτητη από το μέγεθος του πακέτου. Έστω *p* αυτή ή πιθανότητα , *p<1*. 

H πιθανότητα να εξυπερετηθούν *n* το πλήθος πακέτα (σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο) θα είναι *p^n*. Επειδή *p<1*, όσο πιο μεγάλο το *n* τόσο πιο μικρή η πιθανότητα να πάρουμε αυτά τα *n* πακέτα (σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο ή απλά ανά δευτερόλεπτο). Όσο πιο μεγάλη είναι η συμφόρηση τόσο πιο μικρό είναι το *p* κάτι που κάνει ακόμα μικρότερη την πιθανότητα *p^n*. 
Για την ίδια πιθανότητα *c<1* μικραίνει το *n* όσο μικραίνει και το *p*, *p^n=c => n=logc/logp* (όταν μικραίνει το p<1 μεγαλώνει το logp<0 κατά απόλυτη τιμή).

Εφόσον τώρα η πιθανότητα να πάρουμε *n* πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο είναι η ίδια ανεξάρτητα από το μέγεθος των πακέτων, η πιθανότητα να πάρουμε συγκεκριμένο BW εξαρτάται από το packetsize που χρησιμοποιούμε διότι πολύ απλά *BW=(n packets/sec)*packetsize.*

Όταν δεν υπάρχει συμφόρηση τότε όλα τα πακέτα βρίσκουν τον δρόμο τους και ο καθένας παίρνει τα πακέτα που θέλει και το bw που του αναλογεί είναι *p=1* δηλαδή.

Τώρα βέβαια τίθεται θέμα το πόσο στέκει η παραδοχή (1). Κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πεί ότι επειδή τα μικρά πακέτα μάλλον είναι περισσότερα στην buffer του BBRAS να έχουν μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα να εξυπερετηθούν αυτά. Παρόλαυτα σε ώρες μεγάλες συμφόρησης μάλλον ισχύει η παραδοχή (1).

----------


## Unreal

Πάντως τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι θα διαφωνήσω με τον εαυτό μου.  :Thinking:  . Η θεωρία με το τεχνητό περιορισμό πακέτων στέκει εξίσου καλά.
Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι στους BBRAS μπαίνει ένα τεχνητό όριο στο συνολικό totalpps ανά VPI(ουσιαστικά η κλάση) το οποίο σαφώς και είναι μικρότερο από αυτό που αντιστοιχεί στο μικρότερο μέγεθους πακέτου. Για παράδειγμα αν η σύνδεση BBRAS-DSLAM είναι 5ΜΒ/s αυτή μπορεί να σηκώσει 5000 pps με πακέτα του 1KB και 50000pps με πακέτα των 100bytes. 
Αν βάλουμε ένα τεχνητό όριο *max_total_pps=25000pps* τότε βλέπουμε ότι αν χρησιμοποιηθούν 25000 pps με packetsize=100bytes τότε ενώ φτάνουμε το όριο max_total_pps δεν φτάνουμε το BW που χρησιμοποιούμε που είναι μόλις 2.5ΜΒ/s από τα 5ΜΒ/s.. 

Βέβαια αν όλοι χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα τότε επειδή δεν είναι δυνατόν να υποστηρίξει 25000pps του 1.5ΚΒ στην περίπτωση αυτή θα έχουμε ένα *total_pps=3500<=max_total_pps*(εντός των ορίων δηλαδή) αλλά θα εκμεταλλευόμαστε όλο το BW της σύνδεσης BBRAS-DSLAM (3500*1.5KB=5MB/s περίπου).

Το πιο λογικό που θα συμβαίνει είναι να έχουμε μια μικτή κατανομή από μεγάλα και μικρά πακέτα. Λογικά τα μικρά πακέτα θα είναι αρκετά περισσότερα σε πλήθος αλλά λόγου του τεχνητού ορίου δεν θα μπορούν να εκμεταλλευθούν το BW. Αν έχουμε π.χ μια κατανομή με  20000pps με  πακέτα των 100bytes που απασχολούνι μόνο τα 2.0ΜΒ/s . Τα υπόλοιπα 3.0Mb/s μένουν για να χρησιμοποιηιθούν για 5000pps me packetsize 0.6KB, ή 3000pps με packetsize 1ΚΒ, ή 2000pps με packetsize 1.5Kb, και θα είμαστε πάντα δηλαδή μέσα στο max_total_pps όριο (total_pps=25000,23000,22000 αντίστοιχα στην κάθε περίπτωση). Αυτοί όμως που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μεγάλα πακέτα θα καρπωθούν και μεγαλύτερο τμήμα του BandWidth (3.0ΜΒ/s έναντι 2.0ΜΒ/s των μικρών πακέτων).
Οπότε βλέπουμε ότι τα συμπτώματα εξηγούνται και από τις δύο θεωρίες. Επειδή τώρα η παραδοχή (1) στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα δεν μου κάθεται και τόσο καλά :Thinking:  , τείνω τελικά των τελικών προς την παραδοχή του τεχνητού ορίου.

----------


## Unreal

Χμ και πάλι  :Thinking:  . Από google search:
"The *dynamics of TCP* are such that, for a *given latency and loss rate, there is a maximum packet per second rate than can be achieved.* To increase throughput, you have to increase the packet size (or reduce latency or loss, which is something the end systems can't control)"

Ωραία σύμφωνα με αυτό το πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων οφείλεται στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του TCP/IP και στο ότι τις ώρες αιχμής αυξάνεται το latency και το packet loss rate. Ξέρει κανείς από *TCP/IP dynamics?* :What..?:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Χμ και πάλι  . Από google search:
> "The *dynamics of TCP* are such that, for a *given latency and loss rate, there is a maximum packet per second rate than can be achieved.* To increase throughput, you have to increase the packet size (or reduce latency or loss, which is something the end systems can't control)"
> 
> Ωραία σύμφωνα με αυτό το πρόβλημα περιορισμού πακέτων οφείλεται στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του TCP/IP και στο ότι τις ώρες αιχμής αυξάνεται το latency και το packet loss rate. Ξέρει κανείς από *TCP/IP dynamics?*


QoS Τι είναι και πώς δουλεύει ...  :Whistle:  

ps. άμα δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου ..  :Razz:

----------


## Unreal

172 σελίδες δηλαδή για το θέμα του περιορισμού πακέτων που στην ουσία οφείλεται στην περίεργη συμπεριφορά του TCP για μικρό μέγεθος πακέτων και για μπουκωμένες γραμμές και buffers. Γιατί ο Anon πιστεύει ότι υπάρχει περιορισμός πακέτων απο ΟΤΕ τότε?

----------


## EvilHawk

> 172 σελίδες δηλαδή για το θέμα του περιορισμού πακέτων που στην ουσία οφείλεται στην περίεργη συμπεριφορά του TCP για μικρό μέγεθος πακέτων και για μπουκωμένες γραμμές και buffers. Γιατί ο Anon πιστεύει ότι υπάρχει περιορισμός πακέτων απο ΟΤΕ τότε?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος δεν έχει δηλώσει ότι υπάρχει περιορισμός, με την έννοια του ότι τεχνητά  κάποιος έχει βάλει "κόφτη", αλλά πάντα προσπαθούσε να καταλάβει και να ερμηνεύσει το φαινόμενο με βάση την λειτουργία του πρωτοκόλλου και υποθετικά μοντέλα κορεσμού ...

----------


## Unreal

Δύσκολα πάντως να καταλάβω γιατί ευνοούνται τα μεγάλα πακέτα αντί τα μικρά (λόγω μηχανισμού του TCP πάντα) από την στιγμή που σε αυτά που γράφει ο Anon ναι μεν σε μια σύνδεση τα μικρά πακέτα χαλάνε το system throughput, αλλά όταν υπάρχουν πολλές συνδέσεις (όπως συμβαίνει στην πράξη) δεν φαίνεται το μέγεθος των πακέτων να επηρεάζει το system throughput, πάντα σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφει ο Anon.

----------


## EvilHawk

Στίς 4 τελευταίες σελίδες του tutorial, μπορούμε να πάρουμε μια ιδέα του τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει σε πραγματικές συνθήκες (latency is the keyword, i think) [να του βάλουμε χέρι να ολοκληρώσει το εκπληκτικό tutorial  :Razz:  ] ..

----------


## Unreal

Latency δεν ξέρω αν είναι το keyword αλλά μιλάμε για ένα πρωτόκολλο όπου το ένα χαρακτηριστικό αλληλοεξαρτάται από το άλλο και η όλη ανάλυση είναι αρκετά δύσκολη. Π.χ αν έχεις μεγάλες buffers, μειώνεις το packet loss αλλά αυξάνεις το latency. Και το packet loss και το latency παίζουν ρόλο στο pps. 

Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το latency και το packet loss είναι ανεξάρτητο του μεγέθους των πακέτων τότε αυτό μάλλον ισοδυναμεί με την παραδοχή (1) και το latency και το packet loss είναι απλώς οι αιτίες που μικραίνουν την πιθανότητα p.

----------


## anon

> Πάντως τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι θα διαφωνήσω με τον εαυτό μου.  . Η θεωρία με το τεχνητό περιορισμό πακέτων στέκει εξίσου καλά.
> Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι στους BBRAS μπαίνει ένα τεχνητό όριο στο συνολικό totalpps ανά VPI(ουσιαστικά η κλάση) το οποίο σαφώς και είναι μικρότερο από αυτό που αντιστοιχεί στο μικρότερο μέγεθους πακέτου. Για παράδειγμα αν η σύνδεση BBRAS-DSLAM είναι 5ΜΒ/s αυτή μπορεί να σηκώσει 5000 pps με πακέτα του 1KB και 50000pps με πακέτα των 100bytes. 
> Αν βάλουμε ένα τεχνητό όριο *max_total_pps=25000pps* τότε βλέπουμε ότι αν χρησιμοποιηθούν 25000 pps με packetsize=100bytes τότε ενώ φτάνουμε το όριο max_total_pps δεν φτάνουμε το BW που χρησιμοποιούμε που είναι μόλις 2.5ΜΒ/s από τα 5ΜΒ/s.. 
> 
> Βέβαια αν όλοι χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα τότε επειδή δεν είναι δυνατόν να υποστηρίξει 25000pps του 1.5ΚΒ στην περίπτωση αυτή θα έχουμε ένα *total_pps=3500<=max_total_pps*(εντός των ορίων δηλαδή) αλλά θα εκμεταλλευόμαστε όλο το BW της σύνδεσης BBRAS-DSLAM (3500*1.5KB=5MB/s περίπου).
> 
> Το πιο λογικό που θα συμβαίνει είναι να έχουμε μια μικτή κατανομή από μεγάλα και μικρά πακέτα. Λογικά τα μικρά πακέτα θα είναι αρκετά περισσότερα σε πλήθος αλλά λόγου του τεχνητού ορίου δεν θα μπορούν να εκμεταλλευθούν το BW. Αν έχουμε π.χ μια κατανομή με 20000pps με πακέτα των 100bytes που απασχολούνι μόνο τα 2.0ΜΒ/s . Τα υπόλοιπα 3.0Mb/s μένουν για να χρησιμοποιηιθούν για 5000pps me packetsize 0.6KB, ή 3000pps με packetsize 1ΚΒ, ή 2000pps με packetsize 1.5Kb, και θα είμαστε πάντα δηλαδή μέσα στο max_total_pps όριο (total_pps=25000,23000,22000 αντίστοιχα στην κάθε περίπτωση). Αυτοί όμως που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μεγάλα πακέτα θα καρπωθούν και μεγαλύτερο τμήμα του BandWidth (3.0ΜΒ/s έναντι 2.0ΜΒ/s των μικρών πακέτων).
> Οπότε βλέπουμε ότι τα συμπτώματα εξηγούνται και από τις δύο θεωρίες. Επειδή τώρα η παραδοχή (1) στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα δεν μου κάθεται και τόσο καλά , τείνω τελικά των τελικών προς την παραδοχή του τεχνητού ορίου.



To σφάλμα εδώ (κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη), είναι για το πλήθος των μικρών πακέτων. Στην πραγματικότητα, πλην περιπτώσεων χρήσης UDP/RTP (voice, video streaming κλπ), τα μικρά πακέτα είναι πολύ λιγότερα σε αριθμό, στατιστικά πάντα μιλώντας για ένα μεγάλο πλήθος συνδέσεων. Στην περίπτωσή μας όμως, με το μικρό πσοστό light users μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον (οταν στην ευρώπη έχουν 11% και εμείς 1% ευρυζωνικές....) δεν αφήνει περιθώρια πολλά. 

Αυτό που έλεγα, και τα δεδομένα το αποδεικνύουν, είναι ότι ο "κόφτης" είναι συγκεκριμένος να δουλεύει πάντα πχ στα 30 πακέτα. Φαίνεται απο την λειτουργία, (πχ σε ώρες αιχμής, μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες, αργίες, μετά απο διακοπές) ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό ισχύει. Δηλαδή δεν επαρκεί το διαθέσιμο bw. Για την ακρίβεια, και για να είμαστε πιο σαφείς, ο τρόπος traffic shaping που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ είναι μάλλον (και λέω μάλλον γιατί δεν έχουμε στοιχεία, εικάζουμε απο την συμπεριφορά του συστήματος - reverse engineering) ότι ο διαμοιρασμός γίνεται με βάση έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ΑΤΜ (προσοχή ΑΤΜ λέω!!) πακέτων.

Και για να γίνω πιο σαφής. Κάθε IP πακέτο, αναλόγως του μεγέθους, "μοιράζεται" σε Ν αριθμό ΑΤΜ πακέτων, τα οποία έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος. Τα IP πακέτα δεν έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος. Φυσικά ένα ΙΡ πακέτο, δεν "μοιράζεται" ακριβώς σε Ν πακέτα, αφήνει πολλές φορές και περιθώριο (όπως το padding). 

Τώρα, οι άνθρωποι έχουν κάνει μια στατιστική, και έχουν βγάλει ότι για Χ αριθμό χρηστών (όπου Χ αρκετά μεγάλος αριθμός για να είναι σωστό το στατιστικό δείγμα), χρειάζεται Υ αριθμός pps ώστε να καλύπτεται επαρκώς και ικανοποιητικά το σύνολο των χρηστών.

Τώρα θα μου πείτε, γιατί να γίνεται η "μοιρασιά" με βάση τα πακέτα και όχι το bw; 1) Δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να γίνει με bw, χρειάζεται πολλά resources στους routers (BBRAS). 2) Δεν τρέχει και τόσο καλά (το τελευταίο δική μου παρατήρηση με την ενασχόλησή μου να κάνω QoS μεταξύ cisco routers τουλάχιστον). 3) Δεν είναι απαραίτητα πιο "δίκαιο". Μην ξεχνάμε, QoS μπαίνει γιατί δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα απόλυτης χρήσης απο όλους μας του πόρου αυτού που λέγεται δίκτυο. Αρα πρέπει να γίνει κάποιος "περιορισμός" , κάποιο "κόψιμο" με απλά λόγια. Κάποιος θα την πληρώσει δηλαδή. Αφού δεν φτάνει για όλους. Εαν έφτανε, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα... Ετσι μπήκε αυτός ο "περιορισμός" Εξάλλου όπως έγραψα σε παλαιότερο μύνημα   δεν έχει νόημα (σε αυτές τις ταχύτητες τουλάχιστον) η χρήση "μοιράσματος" του bw γιατι τελικά δεν θα έχει κανείς τίπτοα. Και απο το να μην έχεις κανείς.....



Πολλοί θα αναρωτηθούν. Μα καλά, η Vivodi πως τα καταφέρνει; Γιατί εκεί δεν έχουμε τέτοιο πρόβλημα, ή τουλάχιστον σε τέτοιο βαθμό; Αυτό γίνεται γιατί η Vivodi έχει τον έλεγχο του δικτύου μέχρι το DSLAM , δηλαδή στο σύνολο του δικτυου (μπορούμενα θεωρήσουμε ότι το CPE είναι το ίδιο πάνω στο DSLAM, μιας και απο εκεί η γραμμή είναι αποκλειστικά του χρήστη). Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Μπορεί να κάνει QoS μέχρι το DSLAM. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν κάνει, μιας και μεταφέρει για Ζ παρόχους, και τα οποία κανάλια data πάνε σε Μ BBRAS (δεν πάνε όλα στο ίδιο). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ γίνεται under utilization της γραμμής. Η μέγιστη χρήση θα γινόταν εαν όλοι χρησιμοποιούσαν μεγάλα πακέτα (όσο αναλογεί βέβαια στον καθένα). 

Επίσης ένα άλλο στοιχείο για παράδειγμα που πρέπει να σκεφτούμε, είναι η ταχύτητα της γραμμής. Εαν το DSLAM μου, συνδέεται με γραμμή Ε1 (2mbps) , τότε και μόνο απο την ταχύτητα της γραμμής, για να περάσει ένα πακέτο των 1500 bytes χρειάζεται 5,7 ms μόνο και μόνο απο την ταχύτητα του δικτύου (χωρίς να λάβουμε υπόψη την καθυστέρη καλωδίου ως μέσο και των ηλεκτρονικών) απο το DSLAM μέχρι το BBRAS. Εαν όμως η γραμμή του DSLAM μέχρι BBRAS είναι πχ 155mbps τότε ο χρόνος αυτός είναι 0,07 ms ..... Got it???? Και αυτό χωρίς καθυστερήσεις απο buffers ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Μόνο απο την ταχύτητα του κυκλώματος. Γιαυτό λοιπόν καταλαβαίνεται ότι πρέπει να γίνει μεγαλύτερη διείσδυση, ώστε να αποκτείσουμε πάρα πολλούς χρήστες ώστε να:
1) Τα DSLAM να γίνουν πολύ μεγάλα, ώστε να υπάρχει στατιστική εξομάλυνση 
2) Να μπουν πολλοί light users (αν και σε περιπτώσεις όπως στην Κων/πολεως στην Πάτρα δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να γίνει αυτό, όλο φοιτητές είναι εκεί)
3) Να αναβαθμισθούν οι γραμμές μεταξύ DSLAM - BBRAS σε πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες. 
4) Να δωθούν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (αυτό που ακούγεται με τον διπλασιασμό είναι βήμα προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση), γιατί 384 και 512 ακόμη δεν μπορεί να θεωρούνται ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις. 

Αν ξεχνάω τίποτα, συμπληρώστε ελεύθερα. Υπόψη ότι τα παραπάνω είναι εικασίες του γράφοντος με βάση τα γνωστά δεδομένα και τις γνώσεις του γράφοντος. Φυσικά και τα δύο είναι υπο αμφισβήτηση  :Laughing: 

EDIT: Επίσης έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες για τον ορθό σχεδιασμό του δικτύου ΑΤΜ κλπ κλπ. Μόλις έχω inside technical info (πιθανόν μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου το πολύ), θα το μελετήσω και θα σας πληροφορήσω και εσάς, και τον ΟΤΕ  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

@Evilhawk: sorry, θα προσπαθήσω να το τελειώσω..... ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια.....

----------


## Unreal

> Αυτό που έλεγα, και τα δεδομένα το αποδεικνύουν, είναι ότι ο "κόφτης" είναι συγκεκριμένος να δουλεύει πάντα πχ στα 30 πακέτα. Φαίνεται απο την λειτουργία, (πχ σε ώρες αιχμής, μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες, αργίες, μετά απο διακοπές) ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό ισχύει. Δηλαδή δεν επαρκεί το διαθέσιμο bw. Για την ακρίβεια, και για να είμαστε πιο σαφείς, ο τρόπος traffic shaping που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ είναι μάλλον (και λέω μάλλον γιατί δεν έχουμε στοιχεία, εικάζουμε απο την συμπεριφορά του συστήματος - reverse engineering) ότι ο διαμοιρασμός γίνεται με βάση έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ΑΤΜ (προσοχή ΑΤΜ λέω!!) πακέτων.
> 
> Και για να γίνω πιο σαφής. Κάθε IP πακέτο, αναλόγως του μεγέθους, "μοιράζεται" σε Ν αριθμό ΑΤΜ πακέτων, τα οποία έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος. Τα IP πακέτα δεν έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος. Φυσικά ένα ΙΡ πακέτο, δεν "μοιράζεται" ακριβώς σε Ν πακέτα, αφήνει πολλές φορές και περιθώριο (όπως το padding).


Μα άμα γινόταν με βάση έναν αριθμό N ATM πακέτων , τότε ο καθένας θα έπαιρνε pps=Ν*53bytes/packetsize δηλαδή το pps δεν θα ήταν σταθερό.

Αυτό που εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε ως πακετοκόφτη είναι μάλλον η συμπεριφορά του "TCP congestion control dynamics" όταν έχουμε congestion, δηλαδή συμφόρηση. To TCP υπολογίζει ανα πάσα στιγμή το RTT και το Packet Loss (με βάση τον χρόνο που μεσολαβεί από την στιγμή που στέλνει ένα πακέτο μέχρι να πάρει το ACK, και υπολογίζοντας ένα μέσο όρο από τις προηγούμενες αντίστοιχες τιμές) και με βάση αυτά αντιλαμβάνεται την συμφόρηση και καθορίζει την συμπεριφορά του. Ο τύπος που καθορίζει τον ρυθμό R σε σχέση με το RTT και το packet loss p είναι:

*R=c*(1/RTT)*(1/sqrt(p))*(1/(1+9p*(1+32p^2))*

Τα παραπάνω είναι καθαρά πληροφορίες που έχω πάρει από το web. To R είναι μάλλον(δεν το διευκρίνιζε) το packet rate και όχι το bit rate.

Δεν αποκλείται να υπάρχουν παράμετροι που ρυθμίζονται στους BBRAS ώστε να ρυθμίζεται μέσω αυτών των παραμέτων το πως λειτουργεί το TCP σε συνθήκες φόρτου.

www.digitalfountain.com για registration και να κατεβάσεις το αρχείο για το DF Raptor Technology.
http://db.usenix.org/events/usits03/...uby/sld028.htm για το slide με τον τύπο.

Συμπερασματικά ο περιορισμός του PPS οφείλεται στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του TCP όταν βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπο με συνθήκες φόρτου.

*Το μοντέλο TCP στο paper είναι το TCP Reno, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι και το μοντελό που χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως
** Με αντικατάσταση στον τύπο για RTT=500ms κα p=0.5% και προκύπτει ένα R=34 (το c είναι 1.225 περίπου, για την ακρίβεια c=sqrt(3/2)) κάτι που βρίσκεται κοντά στο PPS που παίρνει ο καθένας μας τις ώρες συμφόρησης . Ο τύπος όπως φαίνεται ισχύει στην περίπτωση που το p>0. Αν p=0 τότε το TCP πρέπει να αλλάζει αλγόριθμο και να ισχύει άλλος τύπος για το R, διότι δεν γίνεται να μηδενίζεται ο παρονομαστής. Ο τύπος μάλλον είναιι το αποτέλεσμα του αλγορίθμου για congestion control του TCP και όχι το αίτιο της.

----------


## 123456789

Καλησπέρα,
μήπως έχει κάποιος πρόχειρες τις μέχρι τώρα 1-2 απαντήσεις του ΟΤΕ? (τις είχα διαβάσει προ μηνών και δυσκολεύτηκα να τις ξαναβρώ).
Πάντως από τον ΟΤΕ πιστεύω μπορούμε να έχουμε μία off-the-record απάντηση μέσω γνωριμιών.

----------


## Unreal

Μάλλον οι περισσότεροι από εμάς θα ανακάλυψαν τώρα το "TCP Congestion Control". Ένα google search βγάζει απίστευτα πολλές αναφορές που προσπαθούν να περιγράψουν την εσωτερική λειτουργία του TCP congestion control. Δεν είναι πάντως και το πιο ευκατανόητο πράγμα. 
Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά ο αλγόριθμος αυξάνει και μειώνει το congestion window(τα δεδομένα που στέλνονται σε διάστημα ενός RTT) κατά ποσοστά του MSS(Maximum Segment Size ουσιαστικά το maximum packetsize χωρίς τους headers) ανάλογα με το αν γίνεται επιτυχημένη μετάδοση ή όχι. Όταν πρόκειται να το μειώσει το μειώνει πολύ περισσότερο από ότι όταν πρόκειται να το αυξήσει. To TCP Congestion cotnrol γίνεται από την πλευρά του sender στα δύο άκρα μια σύνδεσης πράγμα που (κατά την άποψη μου) σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι κάτι που τελικά μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί σε BBRAS ΟΤΕ ή ISP και γενικά αμφιβάλλω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να το παρακάμψουμε από την πλευρα του receiver.
Τώρα βέβαια το UDP απο όσο ξέρω δεν έχει congestion control που στην ουσία να περιορίζει το PPS, το πρόβλημα του περιορισμού πακέτων σε αυτό θα έχει άλλη εξήγηση.

----------


## anon

Στο internet δεν κυκλοφορεί μόνο tcp. Το ΤCP είναι ένα απο τα πολλά πρωτόκολλα, ίσως το πιο διαδεδομένο, μιας και χρησιμοποιείται απο http (web surfing), smtp (email), ftp κλπ. Ενα απο τα μοναδικά χαρακτηριστικά του TCP είναι η δυνατότητα αυτοπροσαρμογής του. Στα άλλα πρωτόκολλα όμως δεν ισχύει αυτό, και ιδιαίτερα στο επίσης πολύ χρησιμοποιούμενο udp (VoIP, dns, video streaming κλπ).

Eιδικά για το TCP πολύ χρήσιμο είναι αυτό το tutorial Για το πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται απο συμφόρηση στην αποστολή ACK πακέτων μπορείτε να δείτε αυτό Στο video τα αγγλικά του γιαπωνέζου δεν είναι και τόσο καλά, αλλά το μύνημα περνάει  :Laughing: 

Mε απλά λόγια, παραδείγματα της συμπεριφοράς μπορείτε να δείτε στην υπογραφή, το TCP προσπαθεί να προσαρμοστεί στην διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα. Το πόσο καλά τα καταφέρνει εξαρτάται απο πολλούς παράγοντες (ταχύτητα γραμμης, buffers, μέγεθος πακέτων κλπ). 

Tώρα στην περίπτωσή μας τον ΟΤΕ, αν ανατρέξετε σε παλαιότερα μυνήματα του νήματος, θα δείτε ότι έχουν γίνει δοκιμές τόσο με tcp όσο και udp και icmp πακέτα, και η συμπεριφορά (ως pps) ήταν ίδια, που σημαίνει ότι : σε περίπτωση συμφόρησης (το πιθανότερο), λειτουργει κάποιας μορφής QoS με έναν αριθμό IP πακέτων (προσοχή όχι TCP, αλλά ΙP, έχει διαφορά).

----------


## Unreal

Το θέμα είναι ότι το TCP έχει "by design" μηχανισμό που οδηγεί σε περιορισμό πακέτων. 

Ο μικρός αριθμός πακέτων από το UDP οφείλεται μάλλον στο ότι το UDP δεν έχει ως προτεραιότητα την αξιοπιστία (που ίσως την θεωρεί δεδομένη) αλλά την ταχύτητα. Όταν όμως η αξιοπιστία δεν είναι δεδομένη, δηλαδή αυξάνει αρκετά το packet loss το UDP γίνεται πολύ χειρότερο του TCP διότι αφενός χάνονται τα πακέτα και αυτά που φτάνουν δεν φτάνουν με την σωστή σειρά. Κατά την άποψη μου  το UDP ότι επιπλέον PPS  θα κερδίζει λόγω  έλλειψης Congestion Control  θα το χάνει  λόγω μεγαλύτερου packet loss.

Από ότι φαίνεται οι γιαπωνέζοι έχουν την απάντηση και για το UDP όταν συνυπάρχει με το TCP σε ένα δίκτυο όπως και συμβαίνει στην πράξη.
Characteristics of UDP Packet Loss: Effect of TCP Traffic

Από τα διαγράμματα το packet loss για το UDP αναλόγως με το packet size και αναλόγως με την ταυτόχρονη TCP κίνηση μπορεί να φτάσει και ως 12%!!!. Για packetsize 80bytes τα πράγματα γίνονται αρκετά καλύτερα και δείχνουν να σταθεροποιούνται κοντά στο 4%.

Τo packet loss για TCP σπάνια ξεπερνάει το 1%.

----------


## anon

To TCP δεν κάνει απο μόνο του περιορισμό εφόσον έχει την δυνατότητα για παραπάνω bw. Κάνει προσαμοργή στην μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα που του επιτρέπει το μέσο. Ειναι διαφορετικό πράγμα. Αλλο να προσαρμόζεσαι και άλλο να αυτοπεριορίζεσαι. Απο μόνο του το TCP δεν αυτοπεριορίζεται (για να είμαστε ακριβείς, ξεκινά με το μέγιστο που μπορεί να πάρει, δεν το παίρνει, κατεβαίνει - ανεβαίνει μέχρι να φτάσει σε μια σχετικά σταθερή ταχύτητα που του επιτρέπεται απο το μέσο (δίκτυο) και οι λοιπές ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις. 

Ολες αυτές οι ανησυχίες απαντώνται στην υπογραφή μου. Υπάρχει όμως ανάγκη χρήσης UDP σε κάποιες περιπτωσεις που δεν καλύπτονται απο το TCP. Πχ ας πάρουμε το voice. Ειναι μια συνεχόμενη ροή πακέτων. Εαν είχαμε TCP (όχι ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν ή ότι δεν γίνεται), θα έχουμε τα εξής: 1) Μεγαλύτερο header. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχεις μεγάλη απώλεια με χρήση μικρών πακέτων. 2) Eαν χρησιμοποιείς μεγάλα πακέτα, τότε υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα απο πιθανή απώλεια κάποιων πακέτων μιας και θα είναι φωνή μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας 3) Στο TCP σε περίπτωση απώλειας πακέτου, αυτό ξαναποστέλεται. Σε πρωτόκολλα πραγματικού χρόνου, αυτό δεν χρειάζεται, είναι σπατάλη και χωρίς νόημα. Τι να κάνεις ένα πακέτο φωνής, αν σού έρθει απο επαναποστολή ένα - δυο δευτερόλεπτα μετά; 4) Στα πρωτόκολλα πραγματικού χρόνου, πχ για φωνή, δεν έχει νόημα η διαπραγμάτευση ταχύτητας (ή pps, και pps το λέω γιατί στα udp/rtp χρησιμοποιούνται συγκεκριμένου μεγέθους πακέτα, αναλόγως του framerate, οπότε bw ή pps είναι αλληλένδετα). H' λοιπόν έχεις την απαιτούμενη ταχύτητα και παίζει ή όχι. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά το TCP, και υπηρεσίες που στηρίζονται πάνω σε αυτό, μπορεις να δείς με κάποιο ethereal πχ, την περίπτωση να κάνεις ftp downloading απο ftp server του παρόχου για να δοκιμάσεις την γραμμή σου. Λέω ethereal, για να μπορείς να δείς με ακριβεια κάθε πακέτο που μπαίνει στο σύστημα, καθώς και όλα τα λοιπά πακετα (σχεδόν) που περνάνε. Ενα λοιπόν χαρακτηριστικο σε "μπουκωμένα" dslam είναι η συνεχής αυξομείωση της ταχύτητας, που δεν ξεκινά απο το TCP congestion control ακριβώς, γιατί o αλγόριθμος αυτός προσαρμόζει την ταχύτητα του αποστολέα ανάλογα με το πόσο γρήγορα μπορεί να λάβει ο δέκτης. Κανονικά αυτό δεν μπορει να παίζει συνέχεια, παρα λίγο στην αρχή, μεχρι να βρεί την σωστή ταχύτητα (με την παραδοχή ότι δεν περνάνε και άλλα πράγματα ). Εδώ όμως θα δείτε κάποιες ταλαντώσεις όχι απαραίτητα ομοιόμορφες. Αυτές οφείλονται στο ότι η γραμμή σαν μέρος του DSLAM δεν μπορεί να δώσει όλη την ταχύτητα (πχ 384). Παρόλα αυτά, άλλες στιγμές έχετε το μέγιστο (384) άλλες στιγμές λιγότερο, και διαμορφώνεται ένας μέσος όρος αρκετά καλός αλλά λιγότερο φυσικά απο 384. Επίσης μπορεί να δίνει αρκετά σταθερά μια ταχύτητα φυσικά μικρότερη απο 384. Αυτό εξαρτάται απο τον τύπο του φορτίου που υπάρχει στο τοπικό DSLAM. Δηλαδή εαν όλοι οι χρήστες εκεί κατεβάζουμε τότε θα έχει σταθερή συμπεριφορά με μικρές ταχύτητες. Εαν υπάρχουν αρκετοί Light users θα παρατηρούμε σκαμπανεβάσματα.

----------


## Unreal

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνεται σωστά την δυνατότητα για παραπάνω BW. Δεν κάνει προσαρμογή στην μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα που του επιτρέπει το μέσο σε καμμία περίπτωση. Είναι δυνατόν τώρα να λες ότι το TCP είναι το καλύτερο απο πλευράς ταχύτητας? Είναι κοινή πεποίθση ότι το TCP προσφέρει μια ισσοροπία μεταξύ αξιοπιστίας και ταχύτητας, με την πλάστιγγα να γέρνει μάλλον υπέρ της αξιοπιστίας.

Το πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί ο αλγόριθμος congestion control του TCP δεν είναι και τόσο ευκατανόητο. Κατά την άποψη μου  στηρίζεται πολύ στο αν θα χαθεί έστω και ένα πακέτο(που αν είναι μικρό δεν έγινε και τίποτα) (εξού και ότι δίνει προτεραιότητα στην αξιοπιστία) για να μειώσει αρκετά τον ρυθμό μετάδοσης δεδομένων, ενώ στην άυξηση μετά από κάθε επιτυχία ενός πακέτου δεν είναι τόσο γενναιόδωρος (additive increase, multiplicative decrease). Από όσο τον έχω μελετήσει μου δίνει σαφώς την εντύπωση ότι περιορίζει το PPS σχεδόν ανεξάρτητα από το packetsize(περιορίζει το BW ανάλογα με το πόσο επιτυχημένες είναι οι μεταδόσεις πακέτων ανεξαρτήτου μεγέθους, δηλαδή σαν να περιορίζει το BW με βάση το PPS) εξάλλου ο τύπος δίνει αποτελέσματα που συμφωνούν με αυτά που βλέπουμε τις ώρες συμφόρησης.

Το UDP σαφώς και χρειάζεται, αλλά όπως φανερώνει και το paper όταν μπαίνει μαζί με TCP (και που μάλιστα σε ώρες συμφόρησης που οι TCP users είναι πολλοί περισσότερο, κατά κοινή πεποίθηση η αναλογία μπορεί να είναι από 5:100 ως και 1:100) το packet loss μπορεί να γίνει πολύ μεγάλο. Κατά την άποψη μου το UDP "χάνει την μπάλα" όταν παίζει μαζί με TCP με αναλογία UDP:TCP συνδέσεων αρκετά μεγάλη. Η έλλειψη congestion control στο UDP γίνεται μπούμερανγκ σε αυτή τη περίπτωση.

Τo TCP congestion control δεν αποκλείεται να συνυπάρχει με congestion control σε επίπεδο ATM. Αν υπήρχε μόνο ATM congestion control το οποίο  περιορίζει τα ATM cells/sec που έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος, δεν θα βλέπαμε τον περιορισμό pps σε επίπεδο TCP/IP  που είναι σχεδόν ανεξάρτητως του μεγέθους πακέτων.

Αντε και να υποθέσουμε ότι μπαίνει κάποιο QoS που δίνει ίδιο pps σε TCP και UDP. Λογικά θα έπρεπε να δίνει περισσότερα στο UDP από ότι στο TCP αλλιώς σε τι ωφελεί αυτό το QoS. Το TCP έτσι και αλλιώς περιορίζει το packet rate από μόνο του, ενώ το UDP με το μεγάλο packet loss αμφιβάλλω αν θα έβλεπε ουσιαστική βελτίωση από κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## anon

> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνεται σωστά την δυνατότητα για παραπάνω BW. Δεν κάνει προσαρμογή στην μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα που του επιτρέπει το μέσο σε καμμία περίπτωση.


Συγνώμη εδώ, αλλά όσο του επιτρέπει το μέσο (δίκτυο), παίρνει όσο μπορεί. Αν κάνω λάθος, σε παρακαλώ παρέθεσε επιχείρηματα και σχετικά links, γιατί όλη η βιβλιογραφία που γνωρίζω λέει άλλα. 




> Είναι δυνατόν τώρα να λες ότι το TCP είναι το καλύτερο απο πλευράς ταχύτητας? Είναι κοινή πεποίθση ότι το TCP προσφέρει μια ισσοροπία μεταξύ αξιοπιστίας και ταχύτητας, με την πλάστιγγα να γέρνει μάλλον υπέρ της αξιοπιστίας.


Δεν είπα ότι το TCP είναι καλύτερο. Είπα ότι αναλόγως της περίπτωσης, χρησιμοποιούνται ανάλογα πρωτόκολλα. Για voice και γενικα streaming, δεν είναι καλύτερη λύση το TCP. Σε άλλες είναι.




> Το πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί ο αλγόριθμος congestion control του TCP δεν είναι και τόσο ευκατανόητο. Κατά την άποψη μου στηρίζεται πολύ στο αν θα χαθεί έστω και ένα πακέτο(που αν είναι μικρό δεν έγινε και τίποτα) (εξού και ότι δίνει προτεραιότητα στην αξιοπιστία) για να μειώσει αρκετά τον ρυθμό μετάδοσης δεδομένων, ενώ στην άυξηση μετά από κάθε επιτυχία ενός πακέτου δεν είναι τόσο γενναιόδωρος (additive increase, multiplicative decrease). Από όσο τον έχω μελετήσει μου δίνει σαφώς την εντύπωση ότι περιορίζει το PPS σχεδόν ανεξάρτητα από το packetsize(περιορίζει το BW ανάλογα με το πόσο επιτυχημένες είναι οι μεταδόσεις πακέτων ανεξαρτήτου μεγέθους, δηλαδή σαν να περιορίζει το BW με βάση το PPS) εξάλλου ο τύπος δίνει αποτελέσματα που συμφωνούν με αυτά που βλέπουμε τις ώρες συμφόρησης.


Οι αλγόριθμοι (πχ Reno & Vegas) έχουν δημιουργηθεί μετά απο χρόνια έρευνας και μελέτης. Δεν έγιναν τυχαία. Δεν γνωρίζω τον αλγόριθμο, αλλά είναι σίγουρα διαθέσιμος πχ στα sources Linux & FreeBSD. Επίσης μπορείς να δείς το σχετικό σύγγραμα που συγκρίνει τον παλαιότερο αλγόριμο (reno) με τον νεώτερο (vegas). Σε γενικές γραμμές, το TCP όταν δεί ότι έχει χαθεί πακέτο(α), θεωρεί ότι δεν μπορει να στείλει με την συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα και πέφτει παρακάτω, και στην συνέχεια ανεβαίνει λίγο-λίγο μέχρι να ξαναρχίσει να χάνει πακέτα. Ετσι βρίσκει την μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορει να έχει (δηλ χωρίς απώλειες). Υπόψη ότι οι απώλειες σημαινουν επαναποστολή στο TCP, και αυτό σημαίνει σε δεδομένο χρόνο μεταφέρονται λιγότερα δεδομένα όταν υπάρχουν απώλειες. Το ΤCP προσπαθεί να μην έχει απώλειες. 




> Το UDP σαφώς και χρειάζεται, αλλά όπως φανερώνει και το paper όταν μπαίνει μαζί με TCP (και που μάλιστα σε ώρες συμφόρησης που οι TCP users είναι πολλοί περισσότερο, κατά κοινή πεποίθηση η αναλογία μπορεί να είναι από 5:100 ως και 1:100) το packet loss μπορεί να γίνει πολύ μεγάλο. Κατά την άποψη μου το UDP "χάνει την μπάλα" όταν παίζει μαζί με TCP με αναλογία UDP:TCP συνδέσεων αρκετά μεγάλη. Η έλλειψη congestion control στο UDP γίνεται μπούμερανγκ σε αυτή τη περίπτωση.


Ακριβώς! Γιαυτό πολλές φορές όταν τρέχεις πχ π2π με μέγιστο upload, ουσιαστικά χάνεις την σύνδεση στο νετ σε surfing πχ. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει ουτε καν dns query σε σχετικά ευλογο χρόνο. Το λινκ που παρέθεσες λέει ανάλογα πράγματα. Αν παίζει TCP και λιγο UDP, UDP suffers (πχ voice). Αυτό όμως συμβαίνει σε απόλυτα δίκτυα TCP/IP. Εδώ μπαίνει ένας άλλος παράγοντας στην μέση. Εσύ δουλεύεις πχ μόνο voice (udp). Κάποιος άλλος(οι) TCP. O BBRAS όμως σας μοιράζει bw με βάση IP πακέτα ως πιο fair, και πιο εύκολο (διαφορετικά ο χρήστης udp δεν θα είχε ελπίδα με τις ήδη congested συνδέσεις απο TCP). Βάζει και μεγάλες buffers για εξομάλυνση. Ετσι έχουμε το "δικό" μας φαινόμενο....




> Τo TCP congestion control δεν αποκλείεται να συνυπάρχει με congestion control σε επίπεδο ATM. Αν υπήρχε μόνο ATM congestion control το οποίο περιορίζει τα ATM cells/sec που έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος, δεν θα βλέπαμε τον περιορισμό pps σε επίπεδο TCP/IP που είναι σχεδόν ανεξάρτητως του μεγέθους πακέτων.


Αποκλείεται. Τα ΙΡ πακέτα ενθυλακώνονται σε ΑΤΜ πακέτα. Απο εκείνο το σημείο και μετά, παίζει μόνο ΑΤΜ, χωρίς να ξέρει κανείς τι είναι στο εσωτερικό τους. Αρα απο το σημείο του BBRAS που ενθυλακώνει τα ΙΡ πακέτα σε ΑΤΜ και τα στέλνει σε σένα και μετά μέχρι το ρουτεράκι σου, παίζει μόνο το ΑΤΜ, χωρίς καμμία απαραίτητη γνώση τι ΙΡ πακέτα κουβαλιούνται. Οταν θα μπούν IP DSLAMS θάναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα. 




> Αντε και να υποθέσουμε ότι μπαίνει κάποιο QoS που δίνει ίδιο pps σε TCP και UDP. Λογικά θα έπρεπε να δίνει περισσότερα στο UDP από ότι στο TCP αλλιώς σε τι ωφελεί αυτό το QoS. Το TCP έτσι και αλλιώς περιορίζει το packet rate από μόνο του, ενώ το UDP με το μεγάλο packet loss αμφιβάλλω αν θα έβλεπε ουσιαστική βελτίωση από κάτι τέτοιο.


Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα σωστό. ΟΙ παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την ταχύτητα είναι πολλοί. Εαν έπαιζες πχ μόνο φωνή, θα μπορούσαμε να προσδιορίσουμε ένα συγκεκριμένο αριθμό κανόνων QoS που να καλύπτει την περίπτωσή σου.(όσοι δουλεύουν cisco routers με φωνές ξέρουν).  Εαν ομως η χρήση ποικίλε (τόσο για τον ίδιο χρήστη αλλά καί όλους με τους οποίους μοιραζόμαστε την γραμμή), τότε πρέπει να υπάρχει αναγκαστικά ένας γενικός κανόνας, που φυσικά δεν θα είναι βέλτιστος. Υπόψη ότι ο κανόνας αυτός (QoS) μπαίνει απο την πλευρά του BBRAS προς τα DSLAM , άρα απο τον ΟΤΕ. Και μπαίνει για να διασφαλίσει, ότι όλοι οι χρήστες παίρνουν κάτι απο το διαθέσιμο bw. Φυσικά δεν μπορει να είναι τέλειο. 

Το πρόβλημα μας εδώ είναι στις πολύ μικρές ταχύτητες. Εχουμε 384 και με λόγο χρήσης 1/20 που φημολογείται (μπορει να είναι και χειρότερος), σημαίνει ότι αναλογεί 19.2 Kbps (κιλομπιτ) ανα χρήστη. Γιαυτό λέμε ότι πρέπει να πάμε σε ταχύτητες απο 1024 και πάνω για να μπορούν να παίξουν voip κλπ, και να μπούν και πολλοι light users το οποίο γίνεται με τιςμειώσεις τιμών. Τώρα όσο έχουμε "βαριούς" χρήστες, απλά το πρόβλημα γίνεται χειρότερο.

----------


## Unreal

Εξορισμού το καλύτερο είναι αυτό που παίρνει όσο του επιτρέπει το δίκτυο ανεξαρτήτως packet loss και latency και ανεξαρτήτως εφαρμογής. To TCP μπερδεύεται από το packet loss και το latency και χαμηλώνει την ταχύτητα ενώ θα μπορούσε να στείλει με υψηλότερη ταχύτητα (και εσύ ο ίδιος το λες αυτό άλλωστε, αυτό λένε και αυτά που έχω διαβάσει ). Μπορείς να πείς ότι είναι το καλύτερο όσο αφορά την σχέση αξιοπιστίας - ταχύτητας. Αλλά όχι το καλύτερο από πλευράς ταχύτητας ότι δηλαδή πάντα βρίσκει την μέγιστη ταχύτητα με την οποία μπορεί να στείλει.

Το UDP είναι ήδη καταδικασμένο από την στιγμή που πάει να δουλέψει μαζί με TCP, το να περιορίσεις το TCP σε επίπεδο IP, δεν θα βοηθήσει το UDP εκτός αν περιορίσεις το TCP σε επίπεδο IP από τον TCP sender όχι από BBRAS. Δεν έχει νόημα ο BBRAS να πετάει TCP πακέτα που φτάνουν σε αυτόν για να μπορέσει να στείλει περισσότερα UDP στο ATM δίκτυο, η ζημιά έχει γίνει πιο πριν από τον BBRAS.

Το TCP congestion control υπάρχει ασχέτως με το  τι συμβαίνει στα κατώτερα επίπεδα (Data Layer, Physical Layer). Λειτουργεί στον sender, όχι στους ενδιάμεσους. Το θέμα είναι κατα πόσο επηρεάζεται από αυτά που συμβαίνουν στα κατώτερα επίπεδα.

Από όσο έχω μελετήσει τους αλγορίθμους πιστεύω ότι το TCP βάζει μόνο του το pps limit λόγω congestion control στον sender, ακόμα και αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα για παραπάνω bw. Όπως είπα και πριν δεν χρειάζεται να μπει limit σε επίπεδο IP, όσο για το UDP εφόσον ξέρουμε ότι χρησιμοποιείται για εφαρμογές με μικρό packet size, θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπονται περισσότερα pps στο UDP. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι δεν μπορούν αυτά τα pps να κοπούν (επιπλέον από όσο κόβει το TCP τον εαυτό του) από το TCP διότι θα πρέπει να κοπούν από τον sender, αν δεν κοπούν απο εκεί, τα pps του TCP θα καταστρέψουν τα pps του UDP στην πορεία.

Η πραγματική αιτία όλου του προβλήματος είναι ανεπαρκείς(τις ώρες της αυξημένης ζήτησης) routers/servers/dslams και οι συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους. Το κάθε πρωτόκολλο οξύνει ή αμβλύνει αυτή την αιτία ανάλογα με το πως χειρίζεται το packet loss και το latency.

----------


## anon

To IP απο μόνο του δεν κάνει limit. 
Τo TCP όντως αφήνει ένα μικρό περιθώριο στην γραμμή πάντα, για να μην την μπουκώσει.
Το pps με το οποίο τρέχει στον sender είναι ουασιαστικο το ίδιο με το bw που παίρνει το TCP. Θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη ότι μιλάμε για κάθε σύνδεση ξεχωριστά, και κάθε σύνδεση χρησιμοποιεί το δικό της ΤCP packet size. Ισως δεν έγινε κατανοητό αυτό που έλεγα. Οσο γιατο ότι το TCP χαμηλώνει την ταχύτητα, ναι το κάνει όταν είναι congested η γραμμη, και μετά λίγο λίγο το αυξάνει μέχρι να ξαναέχει απώλειες (εφόσον υπάρχει περιθώριο). 

Επίσης ότι χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως μικρό μέγεθος με τα UDP δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό είναι απαραίτητα δεσμευτικό. Εαν αύριο δώσουν προτεραιότητα στα UDP, τότε θα δείς τα p2p να δουλεύουν με μεγάλα πακέτα udp. 

Σωστά λες ότι το TCP βάζει περιορισμό pps (με αυτό τον τρόπο μειώνει την ταχύτητά του), και πάντα μιλάμε για κάθε σύνδεση TCP ξεχωριστά. Στην περιπτωσή μας όμως, σύμφωνα με τις αναφορές, το pps limit υπάρχει ανεξαρτήτως πρωτοκόλλου και packet size. Αρα υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός σε IP επίπεδο όπως περιέγραψα πιο πριν. 

Το TCP congestion control λειτουργεί ως εξής. Για κάθε πακέτο που στέλνει ο sender περιμένει απο τον receiver ένα πακέτο ACK ότι έχει ληφθεί. Διαφορετικά, καταλαβαίνει ότι το πακέτο "χάθηκε" και ο sender  (1) θα το ξαναστείλει &(2) θα κατεβάσει το pps 

Οσο για το αν το UDP ειναι καταδικασμένο, και αυτό εξαρτάται. Πχ εαν ήδη τρέχει μια udp σύνδεση, το TCP θα περιοριστεί σε ότι περισσεύει, και μπορεί μάλιστα να πνιχτεί. Εαν το UDP ξεκινήσει μετά το UDP και δεν "χωρά", τότε θα έχει packet loss περισσότερο το UDP

----------


## Unreal

Καλά για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα σε σχέση με αυτό το IP limit, πως ο BBRAS θα καταλαβαίνει πια πακέτα είναι TCP και πια πακέτα είναι UDP ώστε να ευνοήσει πραγματικά τα UDP. Εφόσον είναι δεδομένο ότι τα TCP πακέτα είναι περισσότερα από τα UDP με το να πεις ότι απλώς επιτρέπω έναν αριθμό  πακέτων IP/sec, μέσα σε αυτά η αναλογία TCP και UDP θα εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει.

( εγώ νόμιζω ότι έχουμε IP over TCP(ή UDP) over PPP over ATM έτσι δεν είναι?)

----------


## anon

> Καλά για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα σε σχέση με αυτό το IP limit, πως ο BBRAS θα καταλαβαίνει πια πακέτα είναι TCP και πια πακέτα είναι UDP ώστε να ευνοήσει πραγματικά τα UDP. Εφόσον είναι δεδομένο ότι τα TCP πακέτα είναι περισσότερα από τα UDP με το να πεις ότι απλώς επιτρέπω έναν αριθμό  πακέτων IP/sec, μέσα σε αυτά η αναλογία TCP και UDP θα εξακολουθήσει να υπάρχει.


Δεν καταλαβαίνει - δεν τον νοιάζει. Αυτός για κάθε πόρτα (δηλαδή χρήστη) θα μοιράσει το την αναλογία σε πακέτα που μπορεί να στείλει. Εαν ειναι λίγο φορτωμένο, παίρνεις μεγαλύτερο packet rate. Συνήθως ο κάθε χρήστης δεν έχει ταυτόχρονα πολλές συνδέσεις TCP & UDP (πως θα μπορούσε άλλωστε με τις συνδέσεις των 384/512). Ετσι στην πράξη έχουμε χρήστες που τρέχουν udp (βασικά VoIP & p2p) δηλαδή την δεδομένη στιγμή και άλλους βασικά με TCP (web surfing, ftp, smtp). 

Εαν άφηναν το δίκτυο ελεύθερο, χωρίς κανένα policy όπως αυτό που υπάρχει, τότε θα είχαμε tcp starvation, απο τα p2p (γαιδουράκια, μουλαράκια και λοιπά άλλα ζωντανά) και έτσι δεν θα δούλευε σχεδόν καθόλου το tcp, το οποίο ως καλός netizen προσπαθεί να καλύψει όσο περισσεύει (εν προκειμένω δεν θα υπήρχε τίποτα). Εξ ου και το pps ανα πόρτα. 




> ( εγώ νόμιζω ότι έχουμε IP over TCP(ή UDP) over PPP over ATM έτσι δεν είναι?)


Η σωστή σειρά απο το πιό πάνω κατα OSI 
(TCP ή UDP) -> IP -> PPP -> PPPoE -> Ethernet -> AAL5 (ATM) 

Τώρα ειδικά για το voice θα πρέπει να συνοπολογίσεις και το RTP που "κάθεται" επάνω στο UDP.

----------


## Unreal

Ωραία πες ότι υπάρχει αυτός ο μηχανισμός που μοιράζει σε επίπεδο IP packets/sec. Σε τι εξυπερετεί αυτός ο μηχανισμός? Στο να παίρνει το μεγαλύτερο bw αυτός που χρησιμοποιεί μεγαλύτερο packet size. Το TCP απο μόνο του έχει μηχανισμό που οδηγεί στο φαινόμενο να παίρνει το μεγαλύτερο bw αυτός που χρησιμοποιεί μεγαλύτερο packetsize. Για το UDP πιστεύω ισχύει το ίδιο (θα πρέπει να κάνεις test με τον network simulator για πολλές UDP συνδέσεις που μοιράζονται μια κοινή φυσική σύνδεση, αλλά η κάθε UDP σύνδεση να έχει διαφορετικό packet size).
Όταν τώρα χρησιμοποιείται TCP και UDP μαζί πάνω στο WAN (ασχέτως πως τα χρησιμοποιεί ο μεμονωμένος χρήστης) και η αναλογία TCP:UDP είναι προς την μεριά του TCP (όπως όντως συμβαίνει σε ώρες συμφόρησης) το TCP κερδίζει από μόνο του (έτσι τουλάχιστον λέει το paper), δεν έχει λόγο να μπει μηχανισμός για να το προστατέψει. Τώρα γιατί εσύ λες ότι το TCP παίρνει ότι περισσεύει, μάλλον το UDP παίρνει ότι περισσεύει, πάντα όταν η αναλογία TCP:UDP είναι μεγάλη (που συνήθως έτσι είναι της τάξεως του 100:5) όταν ενεργοποιούνται οι web/email/ftp users που χρησιμοποιούν TCP.
Εγώ το P2P πάντως με TCP το χρησιμοποιώ. Όλα έχουν επιλογή για TCP και UDP έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι περισσότεροι με TCP το χρησιμοποιούν. OI P2P users δηλαδή είναι TCP users με μικρό packetsize στην ουσία.

----------


## anon

> Ωραία πες ότι υπάρχει αυτός ο μηχανισμός που μοιράζει σε επίπεδο IP packets/sec. Σε τι εξυπερετεί αυτός ο μηχανισμός? Στο να παίρνει το μεγαλύτερο bw αυτός που χρησιμοποιεί μεγαλύτερο packet size.


Στατιστικά σε μεγάλα δείγματα ο μηχανισμός αυτός δείχνει καλύτερη και πιο fair συμπεριφορά μεταξύ των θυρών ενός DSLAM. Προσοχή, λέω μεταξύ των θυρών (χρηστών) και όχι μεταξύ των συνδέσεων  (tcp/udp κλπ κλπ) του ιδίου χρήστη. Αυτό που πρέπει να διασφαλήσει ο ΟΤΕ, είναι μη τυχόν ένας (ή κάποιοι) χρήστες, πάρουν σε αποκλειστική χρήση την γραμμή αφήνοντας τους υπόλοιπους απέξω. 




> Το TCP απο μόνο του έχει μηχανισμό που οδηγεί στο φαινόμενο να παίρνει το μεγαλύτερο bw αυτός που χρησιμοποιεί μεγαλύτερο packetsize.


Οχι ακριβώς. Απλά με μεγαλύτερα πακέτα, έχεις λιγότερο overhead, δηλαδή bytes που σπαταλιούνται στα headers στο σύνολο των απεσταλμένων data. Ετσι το TCP με μεγάλα πακέτα είναι πιο efficient.




> Όταν τώρα χρησιμοποιείται TCP και UDP μαζί πάνω στο WAN (ασχέτως πως τα χρησιμοποιεί ο μεμονωμένος χρήστης) και η αναλογία TCP:UDP είναι προς την μεριά του TCP (όπως όντως συμβαίνει σε ώρες συμφόρησης) το TCP κερδίζει από μόνο του (έτσι τουλάχιστον λέει το paper), δεν έχει λόγο να μπει μηχανισμός για να το προστατέψει. Τώρα γιατί εσύ λες ότι το TCP παίρνει ότι περισσεύει, μάλλον το UDP παίρνει ότι περισσεύει, πάντα όταν η αναλογία TCP:UDP είναι μεγάλη (που συνήθως έτσι είναι της τάξεως του 100:5) όταν ενεργοποιούνται οι web/email/ftp users που χρησιμοποιούν TCP.


1) όπως είπα και πιο πριν, πρέπει να δούμε την μοιρασιά σε επίπεδο θυρών του DSLAM, άσχετα τι τρέχει ο καθένας, και όχι σε πρωτόκολλα. Μπορεί σε μια θύρα κάποιος να περνά κατα 90% TCP, στην άλλη κάποιος άλλος κατα 90% udp (μιλάμε πάντα επίσης για την δεδομένη στιγμή), σε κάποια άλλη να παίζει πχ GRE και πάει λέγοντας, μην μιλήσουμε για μικτές καταστάσεις. Πρέπει να διασφαλιστεί, ότι σε κάθε θύρα θα έχουν μια αξιοπρεπη ταχύτητα ασχέτως τι πρωτόκολλα τρέχουν. 
2) Επιμένω ότι το TCP παίρνει ότι περισσεύει, γιατί το TCP είναι αυτορυθμιζόμενο, το UDP όχι. Το UDP στέλνει συνεχώς με συγκεκριμένη ροή (ταχύτητα), και είναι θέμα της εφαρμογής να έχει συστήματα ρύθμισης και ελέγχου σωστής μετάδοσης (εαν χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο). Το UDP ως πρωτόκολλο απο μόνο του δεν έχει τέτοιες λειτουργίες. 

Τώρα θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί όμως ότι η λειτουργία του ΤCP (αυτορύθμιση), δεν παίζει πάνω απο το ΑΤΜ. Αρα παίζει στις συνδέσεις ενός χρήστη (πόρτας), και απο τον BBRAS και μετά. ΜΕταξύ των διαφορετικών χρηστών - θυρών ενός DSLAM, και κατα φυσική έννοια επάνω στο ΑΤΜ δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα αυτορύθμισης του TCP κλπ κλπ (παρα μόνο το ξαναλέω στα connections του ίδιου χρήστη). Eτσι ότι ρύθμιση γίνεται, γίνεται απο την πλευρά του BRBAS την στιγμή που ενθυλακώνει σε ΑΤΜ. Ολα τα παραπάνω που λέμε, για TCP, UDP κλπ κλπ έχουν νόημα μόνο σε πλήρως ΙΡ δίκτυα. 




> Εγώ το P2P πάντως με TCP το χρησιμοποιώ. Όλα έχουν επιλογή για TCP και UDP έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι περισσότεροι με TCP το χρησιμοποιούν. OI P2P users δηλαδή είναι TCP users με μικρό packetsize στην ουσία.


Είσαι σίγουρος για το τελευταίο; Προσωπικά δεν δουλεύω ούτε ασχολούμε με p2p, οπότε δεν ξέρω, αλλά είμαι περίεργος.

----------


## XavierGr

> Εγώ το P2P πάντως με TCP το χρησιμοποιώ. Όλα έχουν επιλογή για TCP και UDP έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι περισσότεροι με TCP το χρησιμοποιούν. OI P2P users δηλαδή είναι TCP users με μικρό packetsize στην ουσία.


 Όχι όλα. Π.χ το DC++ δεν νομίζω να έχει τέτοια επιλογή. 
Πάντως όταν τρέχει με TCP μόνο το p2p τρέχει πολύ πιο στρωτά.

Παρόλα αυτά πάλι μπουκώνει η γραμμή....

----------


## Unreal

Βασικά τα περισσότερα P2P χρησιμοποιούν το TCP για τις κυριότερες λειτουργίες και το UDP το χρησιμοποιούν βοηθητικά. Εννοείται ότι με TCP θα τρέχει πιο στρώτα διότι ούτε στα P2P θες να έχεις αυξημένο packetloss, και το packetloss αν και ως προς τις αιτίες του είναι δύσκολο να ελεγχτεί , αντιμετωπίζεται μόνο από το TCP. Αντιθέτως το UDP ελλείψη μηχανισμού congestion control καταρρέει σε καταστάσεις congestion (συμφόρηση) που αυξάνουν αρκετά το packet loss. 

Το paper δείχνει το πως  η έλλειψη congestion control στο UDP το κάνει να έχει αρκετά μεγαλύτερο packet loss σε σχέση με το TCP. *Ότι θα κερδίσει το UDP από την συγκεκριμένη σταθερή ροή, θα το χάσει από το αυξημένο packet loss*. Eιδικά όσο αυξάνει το UDP packet size το packet loss γίνεται πολύ μεγάλο. Μην βασίζεσαι στο simulation που έχεις κάνει και έχει αναλογία 1:1 TCP:UDP συνδέσεων. Η αναλογία αυτή είναι συνήθως της τάξεως του από 100:5 ως 100:1.

 Πως είναι δυνατόν να λες ότι ο μηχανισμός packets/sec είναι πιο δίκαιος από την στιγμή που αυτός που βάζει τα μεγαλύτερα packet αναπόφευκτα θα πάρει το μεγαλύτερο bw πάνω στην γραμμή του DSLAM-BBRAS. Το DSLAM φροντίζει για δικαιοσύνη μοιράζοντας ΑΤΜ cells. Δεν έχει καμμία σχέση η δικαιοσύνη του DSLAM με το bw που θα πάρει κάποιος πάνω στην γραμμή λόγω του packet limit, έχει σχέση με το αν το bw που θα πάρει πάνω στην κεντρική γραμμή θα περάσει πάνω στην δική του την γραμμή. 

1) Πως θα πάρει το UDP αξιοπρέπες bw αν έχει το ίδιο packet/sec με το TCP και χρησιμοποιεί μικρότερα πακέτα (που και να θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει πιο μεγάλα θα κατατραφεί από το μεγαλύτερο packet loss). Αντιθέτως το packet loss στο TCP δεν εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος του πακέτου. Αυτό αποδυκνείεται και στην πράξη με το P2P τρέχει πιο στρωτά με TCP.

2)Στο ξαναλέω μην βασίζεσαι στο simulation 1:1 TCP:UDP.

Το ξαναλέω ότι η αυτορύθμιση του TCP παίζει παντού, γίνεται στον sender και αφορά  όλη την σύνδεση ασχέτως απο τα κατώτερα επίπεδα, το θέμα είναι πως επηρεάζεται από τις ρυθμίσεις που γίνονται στα κατώτερα επίπεδα. Ξεχνάς ότι το OSI σε κάθε επίπεδο προσφέρει υπηρεσίες (συγκεκριμένα το TCP congestion control) ανεξάρτητα από το τι γίνεται σε κατώτερα επίπεδα.

Επίσης αυτό που λες για το overhead , απλώς δεν δικαιολογεί την διαφορά της ταχύτητας που βλέπουμε με μεγάλα πακέτα. Χρησιμοποιώντας πακέτα π.χ με τριπλάσιο μέγεθος παίρνεις περίπου τριπλάσια ταχύτητα ενώ η διαφορά στην ταχύτητα αν ήταν μόνο λόγω overhead  σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν ήταν τριπλάσια. Για παράδειγμα σε πακέτα με 1500bytes και overhead 40, το ποσοστό είναι 3%, ενώ σε πακέτα 500bytes είναι 9%. Τριπλάσιο ποσοστό overhead δεν σημαίνει υπότριπλάσια ταχύτητα, αλλά διαφορά στην ταχύτητα της τάξεως του 6% (και όχι διαφορά 200% που είναι η διαφορά μια τριπλάσιας ταχύτητας).

Συμπερασματικά το UDP υποφέρει όταν χρησιμοποιείται μαζί με TCP. Αν ήταν κάποιο που πρέπει να βοηθηθεί από το QoS είναι το UDP και σαφώς όχι με μηχανισμό packets/sec. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπει QoS για να βοηθηθεί το TCP γιατί έχει το congestion control και βοηθιέται από μόνο του, κάτι που δεν ισχύει για το UDP.

----------


## anon

Nομίζω ότι το βλέπουμε το πράγμα διαφορετικά. Εσυ βλέπεις ένα καθαρό IP δίκτυο. Εγώ βλέπω ένα IP δίκτυο που στο ένα άκρο μέχρι τον router (ΒΒΡΑΣ) μεσολαβεί ένα ΑΤΜ δίκτυο που υποστηρίζει και άλλους χρήστες. Αυτο διαφοροποιεί πολυ τα πράγματα.....

----------


## Unreal

Επηρεάζει το ATM δίκτυο αυτά που συμβαίνουν στο επίπεδο IP, αλλά δεν τα καταργεί. Δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι σταματάει το TCP congestion control επειδή περνάμε σε ATM δίκτυο.

Το TCP congestion control είναι κάτι σαν QoS στο επίπεδο TCP. Το UDP δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο. Υποθέτω το QoS πρέπει να γίνεται σε όσο ποιο χαμηλό επίπεδο γίνεται ώστε να επηρεάζει όλα τα επίπεδα ποιο πάνω απο αυτό.

----------


## boupas

> Επηρεάζει το ATM δίκτυο αυτά που συμβαίνουν στο επίπεδο IP, αλλά δεν τα καταργεί. Δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι σταματάει το TCP congestion control επειδή περνάμε σε ATM δίκτυο.
> 
> Το TCP congestion control είναι κάτι σαν QoS στο επίπεδο TCP. Το UDP δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο. Υποθέτω το QoS πρέπει να γίνεται σε όσο ποιο χαμηλό επίπεδο γίνεται ώστε να επηρεάζει όλα τα επίπεδα ποιο πάνω απο αυτό.



Παρακολουθώ το thread και παρατηρώ ότι έχετε και οι δυο δίκιο γιατί μιλάτε για δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Όταν μία θύρα ενός χρήστη σε ένα DSLAM παρουσιάσει συμφόρηση, για παράδειγμα επειδή ο χρήστης έφτασε στα όρια του bw (μόνο η μία θύρα), τότε ναι όσα αναφέρεις είναι απολύτως σωστά και τα πακέτα TCP και UDP θα δώσουν τη μάχη τους. Όταν όμως μιλάμε για τη δρομολόγηση μεταξύ των θυρών ενός DSLAM, η κατάσταση είναι σε επίπεδο ATM, οπότε τα πακέτα TCP,UDP είναι ενθυλακωμένα σε κελιά ΑΤΜ σταθερού μήκους 48bytes  και συνεπως δεν μπορούν να διαχωριστούν. Η δική μου εκτίμηση σχετικά με το ότι ευνοούνται τα μεγάλα TCP πακέτα είναι η εξής. Πριν περάσουν στο επίπεδο ΑΤΜ τα IP δεδομενογράμματα κατακερματίζονται από το AAL5 ώστε να γίνουν κελιά των 48 bytes και να σταλούν. Στο header του ΑΤΜ υπάρχει ένα bit προτεραιότητας απώλειας κελιού (CLP) και μπορεί να τεθεί αναλόγως για να διακρίνει το κελί σε υψηλής και χαμηλής προτεραιότητας. Αν συμβεί συμφόρηση και ένας μεταγωγεάς ΑΤΜ πρέπει να απορρίψει κελιά, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει αυτό το bit για να απορρίψει πρώτα την κίνηση χαμηλής προτεραιότητας. Πιθανολογώ ότι τα TCP πακέτα που κατακερματίζονται και ενθυλακώνονται σε κελιά ΑΤΜ,επειδή κατά πλειοψηφία είναι μεγαλύτερα σε μέγεθος, προκειμένου να μην μένουν πολύ ώρα στον ενταμιευτή προορισμού για να φτάσουν όλα τα κελιά ΑΤΜ πριν ανασυνταχθούν, χαρακτηρίζονται ως υψηλής προτεραιότητας με συνέπεια να υπερτερούν σε σχέση με τα UDP που είναι μικρότερα και συνεπώς χαρακτηρίζονται ως χαμηλής προτεραιότητας.

----------


## Terrorist

Ωραία τα σηζητάμε για τα γνώστα πακετοπροβλήματα, έχουμε ρωτήσει τι συμβαίνει στις ξένες χώρες ? Δύο φίλους μου που τους εξήγησα το πρόβλημα σε Αγγλία και ΗΠΑ, δεν έχουν παρατηρήσει ποτέ τέτοιο περιορισμό, θα πρότεινα να κάνουμε ένα σαφάρι στα διάφορα ευρωπαϊκά forum να δούμε εάν έχουν αντίστοιχο φαινόμενο.

Θέλω να τονίσω ότι από μέτρηση που έχω κάνει παρατηρώντας και το  atm cell rate, παρατήρησα ότι δημιουργόντας το ίδιο bw με διαφορετικό αριθμό packet/sec που αντίστοιχα δημιουργούσε διαφορετικό αριθμό ppp packets/sec αλλά στην συνέχεια περίπου ίδιο αριθμό atm cells /sec, εμφανιζότανε το πρόβλημα άρα συμπεραίνω ότι η όλη δουλεία πρέπει να γίνεται στα ppp πακέτα μιάς και δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ανάκγη να τα ανεβάσουν σε υψηλότερο επίπεδο.

Και για όσους αναφέρουν ότι αυτή η κατάσταση είναι δίκαιη , το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι Έλεος.

----------


## anon

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το πρόσφατο άρθρο http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/.../2333210.shtml η όλη ιστορία δεν είναι μοναδικό ελληνικό φαινόμενο. Φυσικά εαν έχεις πάρει σύνδεση 3Mbps ADSL και σου πάει μέχρι 1Mbps, το μόνο που σε στεναχωρεί βασικά είναι ότι πληρώνεις όχι για 3 αλλά για 1. Οσον ομως αφορά την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης εαν είναι καλή, παίζει VoIP κλπ, νομίζω ότι απο 700+ πραγματικά Kbps και πάνω είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## Terrorist

> Σύμφωνα με αυτό το πρόσφατο άρθρο http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/.../2333210.shtml η όλη ιστορία δεν είναι μοναδικό ελληνικό φαινόμενο. Φυσικά εαν έχεις πάρει σύνδεση 3Mbps ADSL και σου πάει μέχρι 1Mbps, το μόνο που σε στεναχωρεί βασικά είναι ότι πληρώνεις όχι για 3 αλλά για 1. Οσον ομως αφορά την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης εαν είναι καλή, παίζει VoIP κλπ, νομίζω ότι απο 700+ πραγματικά Kbps και πάνω είσαι ΟΚ.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα όσο αφορά το bandwidth, αλλά δεν αναφερόμουν δε αυτό, αλλά στο πακετοπρόβλημα, όσο bandwidth αναλογή στον καθένα κάθε στιμγή π.χ αυτό εάν είναι 1Mbps από τα 3 Mbps που πληρώνει, να το εκμεταλεύεται όπως θέλει χωρίς πακετοπεριορισμούς. Αυτό που λέμε
Network Neutrality

κάτι που στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ-DSL-Proviters δεν ισχύει, ενώ αντιθέτος ακόμα και στην ελλάδα στην Vivodi με shared ή full LLU δεν έχουν το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, το θέμα BW ας το διαχωρίσουμε.

----------


## Unreal

Η Vivodi δεν έχει μεγάλο ATM δίκτυο (από το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ πιθανότατα απευθείας πέφτουν σε BBRAS της Vivodi)  γι αυτό και ελέγχει καλύτερα το latency και το packet loss που δημιουργούνται λόγω συμφόρησης στο ATM η λόγω συμφόρησης BBRAS OTE- BBRAS ISP (που στην περίπτωση της Vivodi συμπίμπτουν). *Όσο μεγαλύτερα είναι Latency & Packet loss τόσο μικρότερο packet per second μπορείς να έχεις, έτσι λειτουργεί ο μηχανισμός του TCP.* 

Για παράδειγμα για packet loss 0.5% (δηλαδή χάνονται 5 πακέτα στα 1000, κάτι που είναι πολύ πιθανό να ισχύει σε περίπτωση συμφόρησης) η πιθανότητα να πάρεις 1000 πακέτα επιτυχημένα στην σειρά(ασχέτως αν θα είναι σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο ή σε μία ώρα) είναι 0.6% που σημαίνει ότι λόγω τρόπου λειτουργίας του TCP, 99.4% είναι η πιθανότητα να ρίξει την ταχύτητα στο μισό(και στην συνέχεια στο μισό του μισού κ.ο.κ) το TCP λόγω αποτυχίας στην μετάδοση πακέτου. Αν προσπαθούμε να πάρουμε πολλά μικρά πακέτα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα δηλαδή το TCP  θα ρίχνει ανά μικρά χρονικά διαστήματα την ταχύτητα μετάδοσης  με αποτέλεσμα ούτε πολλά πακέτα να παίρνουμε ούτε και καλή ταχύτητα. Αν αρχίσουμε να παίρνουμε λίγα μεγάλα πακέτα τότε το TCP δεν ρίχνει τόσο συχνά την ταχύτητα στο μισό οπότε παίρνουμε καλύτερη ταχύτητα κατά μέσο όρο. Ο τύπου που σχετίζει το μέγιστο pps με το latency (RTT καλύτερα) και το packet loss p είναι

R=1.225/RTT*(1/sqrt(p))*(1/(1+9p(1+32p^2))

Για να ελέγξετε αν ισχύει ο τύπος, για ένα συγκεκριμένο site θα πρέπει να μετράτε το RTT το packet loss και  το  το pps που παίρνετε από το site και να το συγκρίνετε με αυτό που δίνει ο τύπος.

* Το TCP αν και ρίχνει την ταχύτητα στο μισό μετά απο κάθε αποτυχία πακέτου, δεν την ανεβάζει στο διπλάσιο μετά απο κάθε επιτυχία πακέτου...
** Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή και στην Αγγλία και στις ΗΠΑ έχουν TCP θα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. *Το θέμα είναι τι latency και packet loss έχουν εκεί. Από αυτά καθορίζεται η συμπεριφορά του TCP.*

----------


## anon

Στο μήνυμα αυτό προς το τέλος έδειξα με ένα απλό παράδειγμα, πόσο διαφοροποιείται το latency μόνο και μόνο απο την ταχύτητα της γραμμής σε ένα άδειο δίκτυο. Απο αυτό φαίνεται ότι για να κατέβει το latency, θα πρέπει οι ταχύτητες απο το DSLAM μέχρι BBRAS να ανέβουν δραματικά.

Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με δύο τρόπους (είτε με τον ένα είτε με τον άλλο ή ακόμη καλύτερα και με τους δύο μαζί).
1) Να ανέβουν σημαντικά οι ταχύτητες στις θύρες των DSLAM διατηρώντας ομως το ίδιο contention ratio
2) Nα μεγαλώσει το ποσοστό των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων σε ευρωπαικά επίπεδα (πχ 10% του πληθυσμού). Αυτό θα έχει ως συνέπεια, πολύ μεγάλα DSLAM, και υποθέτω και ανάλογα μεγαλύτερες γραμμές (απο άποψη ταχύτητας) κυκλώματα σύνδεσης DSLAM - BBRAS. Ετσι θα μειωθεί δραματικά το latency, και εφόσον δεν θα είναι τόσο μπουκωμένο το κάθε DSLAM (βλ ΑΤΜ κύκλωμα) απο χρήστες με π2π, τότε δεν θα έχουμε και απώλειες τουλάχιστον στο σημερινό βαθμό.

----------


## Terrorist

> Η Vivodi δεν έχει μεγάλο ATM δίκτυο (από το DSLAM του ΟΤΕ πιθανότατα απευθείας πέφτουν σε BBRAS της Vivodi)  γι αυτό και ελέγχει καλύτερα το latency και το packet loss που δημιουργούνται λόγω συμφόρησης στο ATM η λόγω συμφόρησης BBRAS OTE- BBRAS ISP (που στην περίπτωση της Vivodi συμπίμπτουν). *Όσο μεγαλύτερα είναι Latency & Packet loss τόσο μικρότερο packet per second μπορείς να έχεις, έτσι λειτουργεί ο μηχανισμός του TCP.* 
> 
> Για παράδειγμα για packet loss 0.5% (δηλαδή χάνονται 5 πακέτα στα 1000, κάτι που είναι πολύ πιθανό να ισχύει σε περίπτωση συμφόρησης) η πιθανότητα να πάρεις 1000 πακέτα επιτυχημένα στην σειρά(ασχέτως αν θα είναι σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο ή σε μία ώρα) είναι 0.6% που σημαίνει ότι λόγω τρόπου λειτουργίας του TCP, 99.4% είναι η πιθανότητα να ρίξει την ταχύτητα στο μισό(και στην συνέχεια στο μισό του μισού κ.ο.κ) το TCP λόγω αποτυχίας στην μετάδοση πακέτου. Αν προσπαθούμε να πάρουμε πολλά μικρά πακέτα σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα δηλαδή το TCP  θα ρίχνει ανά μικρά χρονικά διαστήματα την ταχύτητα μετάδοσης  με αποτέλεσμα ούτε πολλά πακέτα να παίρνουμε ούτε και καλή ταχύτητα. Αν αρχίσουμε να παίρνουμε λίγα μεγάλα πακέτα τότε το TCP δεν ρίχνει τόσο συχνά την ταχύτητα στο μισό οπότε παίρνουμε καλύτερη ταχύτητα κατά μέσο όρο. Ο τύπου που σχετίζει το μέγιστο pps με το latency (RTT καλύτερα) και το packet loss p είναι
> 
> R=1.225/RTT*(1/sqrt(p))*(1/(1+9p(1+32p^2))
> 
> Για να ελέγξετε αν ισχύει ο τύπος, για ένα συγκεκριμένο site θα πρέπει να μετράτε το RTT το packet loss και  το  το pps που παίρνετε από το site και να το συγκρίνετε με αυτό που δίνει ο τύπος.
> 
> * Το TCP αν και ρίχνει την ταχύτητα στο μισό μετά απο κάθε αποτυχία πακέτου, δεν την ανεβάζει στο διπλάσιο μετά απο κάθε επιτυχία πακέτου...
> ** Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή και στην Αγγλία και στις ΗΠΑ έχουν TCP θα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. *Το θέμα είναι τι latency και packet loss έχουν εκεί. Από αυτά καθορίζεται η συμπεριφορά του TCP.*


Συμφωνώ μα το θέμα εδώ είναι ότι δεν έχουμε loss, αλλά αποθήκευση των πακέτων σε buffers δεν ξέρω που, με αποτελέσμα να έχουμε τεράστιο latency και δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο ο μηχανισμός του flow control του tcp σε αυτό, ο περιορισμός πιθανότατα γίνεται στα ppp πακέτα οπότε μην τα μπλέκουμε. Το θέμα καταλήγει στο απλό συμπέρασμα ότι δεν μπορείς να περάσεις πάνω από αριθμό ένα ppp πιθανότατα πακέτων από το διαθέσιμο bw που σου δίνεται την τρέχουσα στιγμή, ανεξάρτητα από εάν αυτά έχουν μέγεθος x ή 10*x αυτό το πιστεύετε ότι η λογική συμπεριφορά ?
Στην Vivodi με shared ή full-llu π.χ όταν στην Πάτρα είχε στουμπώσει και σέρνονταν,είχε χαμηλό bw και αυξημένο latecny, τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν εμφανίστικε.

----------


## EvilHawk

Εγώ τωρα γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι τώρα τελευταία εμφανίστηκαν παρόμοια φαινόμενα κάτω απο συνθήκες κορεσμού και στο δίκτυο της Vivodi? (με ενα search για packets στο sub-forum της vivodi θα βρείτε σχετικά πρόσφατα θέματα)

----------


## Hwoarang

EvilHawk μπορεις να μου δώσεις ένα link γιατι ως keyword "packets" στο thread της Βιβοντι δεν βρηκα κάποιο νήμα που να λέει ότι η βιβόντι έχει πρόβλημα πακέτων λόγω κορεσμού. Τα προβλήματα με τα ping δεν ειναι απαραίτητα και αποδειξη κορεσμού. Μπορει να κάνω και λάθος :Sorry:

----------


## anon

Στον BBRAS έχουμε δύο δυνατότητας κατα την φάση επικοινωνίας με τα DSLAM.
1) Να μοιράζει ανα πακέτο ΑΤΜ (φανταστείτε round-robin δηλαδή) στο output προς το DSLAM
2) Να μοιράζει κατα IP πακέτα (round robin κατα την εισοδο του BBRAS απο τους ISP).


Θεωρούμε ότι έχουμε συμφορηση (congestion). Ούτως ή άλλως όταν δεν υπάρχει συμφόρηση, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το γεγονός συμφόρηση, σημαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιείται πλήρως η γραμμή ΑΤΜ που συνδέει το DSLAM με τον BBRAS. Επίσης είναι γνωστό ότι έχουμε μικρά DSLAM (σε αριθμό θυρών), καθώς και οι γραμμές ΑΤΜ που συνδέουν DSLAMs με BBRAS. Με το γνωστό contention ratio 1/20 που φημολογείται, σημαίνει ότι για 100 ενεργές γραμμές 384/128 σε DSLAM, η γραμμή ΑΤΜ απο DSLAM με BBRAS είναι 1920Kbps (δηλαδή περίπου 2Mbps). 

Tώρα αφού κάναμε τις παραπάνω παραδοχές ας δούμε την πρώτη περίπτωση. Δηλαδή, διαμοιρασμός κατα ΑΤΜ πακέτο. Αρα για να φύγει ένα μεγάλο ΙΡ πακέτο, δεν θα φύγει σαν μια συνεχόμενη σειρά απο ΑΤΜ πακέτα, αλλά θα παρεμβάλονται ΑΤΜ πακέτα των άλλων συνδέσεων. Τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει αυτό; Εαν οι ταυτόχρονες ενεργές συνδέσεις (χρηστών) την δεδομένη στιγμή είναι όσες οι θύρες του DSLAM, και υπάρχει κίνηση απο όλους, αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάθε 100 ΑΤΜ πακέτα, θα περνά ένα ΑΤΜ πακέτο του χρήστη. Εαν λοιπόν το ΙΡ πακέτο είναι μεγέθους 1500 bytes, αυτό σημαίνει (χωρίς να λάβουμε υπόψη PPP,PPPoE/A και λοιπά layers), ότι τα 1500 bytes αντιστοιχίζονται σε 28,3 => 29 πακέτα ΑΤΜ. Αρα για να περάσει το συγκεκριμένο ΙΡ πακέτο, θα πρέπει να περάσουν συνολικά 29 * 100 = 2900 ΑΤΜ πακέτα. Ας δούμε τι σημαίνει αυτό. Σε μονάδα χρόνου 1 δευτ, απο μια γραμμή 2Mbps περνάνε 39500 περίπου ΑΤΜ πακέτα. Αρα για να περάσει λοιπόν το ΙΡ πακέτο μας θέλουμε χρόνο 2900/39500 = 70msec. 

Τώρα εαν οι ταυτόχρονες ενεργές συνδέσεις (θύρες) είναι λιγότερες, τότε αντι να πέρνει ο χρήστης κάθε 100 ΑΤΜ πακέτο ένα αυτός, θα παίρνει πχ ανα 50, 40, ανάλογα πόσοι χρήστες κατεβάζουν κάτι την δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή. Εαν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε λοιπόν ένα μεγαλύτερο DSLAM, με 500 χρήστες, και φυσικά την πενταπλάσια ταχύτητα σύνδεσης DSLAM με BBRAS, δηλαδή 10Mbps. Εαν και πάλι έχουμε και τους 500 ενεργα να κατεβάζουν κάτι, τότε σημαίνει ότι αναλογεί ένα ΑΤΜ πακέτο κάθε 500! Η γραμμή 10Mbps αντιστοιχεί συνολικά σε 197000 περίπου ΑΤΜ πακέτα / δευτ. Αρα θα έχουμε 29*500 / 197000 = και πάλι 70msec!!!! 

Yπόψη ότι τα latency που υπολογίζουμε εδώ είναι το καθαρά θεωρητικό με δεδομένο την ταχύτητα του κυκλώματος ΑΤΜ, και τα πακέτα που πρέπει να περάσουν. Στην πραγματικότητα έχουμε επιπρόσθετα μια επιπλέον καθυστέρηση απο το ίδιο το δίκτυο (καλώδιο - οπτική ίνα), και τα σχετικά ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα και πάντα φυσικά μιλώντας μόνο για μεταξύ DSLAM με BBRAS. Στο συνολικό latency που βλέπουμε εμείς, και θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο, περιλαμβάνονται η σύνδεση DSLAM με CPE μέχρι τον υπολογιστή μας, καθώς επίσης απο τον BBRAS μέχρι τον host που κάνουμε ping. 

Τώρα εαν πάρουμε την 2η περίπτωση, που γίνεται ανα ΙΡ πακέτο. Στέλνουμε λοιπόν ένα ΙΡ πακέτο των 1500 bytes που αντιστοιχεί σε 29 ΑΤΜ πακέτα, όλο μονομιάς, με ΑΤΜ πακέτα στην σειρά, πριν πάμε στο επόμενο. Αρα εαν έχουμε την 1η περίτπωση DSLAM, τότε αυτό θα φτάσει σε 29/39500 = 0,7msec !!! Εαν έχουμε την 2η περίπτωση, τότε ο χρόνος αυτός μειώνεται ακόμη πιο πολύ, 29/197000 = 0,14 msec !!!!! 

Νομίζω ότι αυτό δίνει μια σοβαρή επιχειρηματολογία γιατί πρέπει να στέλνουμε ανα ΙΡ πακέτο. 

Μένουν βέβαια και άλλοι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την ταχύτητα, αλλά όπως είπε και ο Evilhawk όπως επίσης και απο παρατηρήσεις στο εξωτερικό, ο σημαντικότερος λόγος που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα είναι το congestion. Οσο μπαίνουν πιο light users τα πράγματα θα γίνονται καλύτερα, αλλά και πάλι θα υπάρχουν ώρες αιχμής, (Vivodi???) που δεν θα τρέχει και τόσο καλά το δίκτυο. Φυσικά μένει και η περίπτωση traffic shaping, που το βλέπω να το υλοποιούν όλοι οι πάροχοι (για λόγους οικονομίας στο backbone, διεθνείς 
συνδέσεις αλλά ακόμη περισσότερο αυτοί που έχουν δικά τους DSLAMs).

EDIT: Επίσης φαίνεται απο τα παραπάνω, ότι το latency στην 1η περίπτωση προσδιορίζεται απο το contention ratio βασικά και τον αριθμό των ενεργών συνδέσεων. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι φυσικά θα είναι και πιο ευαίσθητο σε timeouts (ειδικά για το TCP) που στην συνέχεια σημαίνει πολύ απλά, packet loss=>downgrade ταχύτητας και φυσικά όχι βέλτιστη αξιοποίηση του bw. Η πρώτη περίπτωση πρέπει να λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά σε πολύ μεγάλα DSLAMs ( πάνω απο 1000 μην πώ 5000 πόρτες) που στατιστικά θα έχουμε σημαντικά μικρότερο αριθμό ταυτόχρονων συνδέσεων, αλλά υπόψη, δεν μας δίνει σημαντικές βελτιώσεις στο latency η αύξηση της ταχυτητας, γιατί δεν εξαρτάται απο αυτήν. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, το latency εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά και μόνο απο την ταχύτητα της γραμμής (μιλάμε πάντα για την γραμμή μεταξύ DSLAM - BBRAS). Οσο μεγαλώνει η γραμμή, λόγω μεγαλύτερου DSLAM πιο πολλές πόρτες ή μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες χρηστών με ίδιο contention ratiο, τόσο βελτιώνεται το latency.

----------


## Unreal

> Συμφωνώ μα το θέμα εδώ είναι ότι δεν έχουμε loss, αλλά αποθήκευση των πακέτων σε buffers δεν ξέρω που, με αποτελέσμα να έχουμε τεράστιο latency και δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο ο μηχανισμός του flow control του tcp σε αυτό, ο περιορισμός πιθανότατα γίνεται στα ppp πακέτα οπότε μην τα μπλέκουμε. Το θέμα καταλήγει στο απλό συμπέρασμα ότι δεν μπορείς να περάσεις πάνω από αριθμό ένα ppp πιθανότατα πακέτων από το διαθέσιμο bw που σου δίνεται την τρέχουσα στιγμή, ανεξάρτητα από εάν αυτά έχουν μέγεθος x ή 10*x αυτό το πιστεύετε ότι η λογική συμπεριφορά ?
> Στην Vivodi με shared ή full-llu π.χ όταν στην Πάτρα είχε στουμπώσει και σέρνονταν,είχε χαμηλό bw και αυξημένο latecny, τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν εμφανίστικε.


Μα από τον τύπο προκύπτει ότι και για τεράστιο latency (πολύ μεγάλο RTT) πάλι το pps περιορίζεται. Το πόσο , εξαρτάται από το πόσο τεράστιο είναι το latency. Από δικές μου μετρήσεις πάντως πιάνω packet loss γύρω στο 0.003 (0.3%) και RTT 700-800ms όποτε παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα. (Το R=27 για αυτές τις τιμές p, και RTT).

Στην Vivodi εξαρτάται πόσο ήταν το RTT και το p. Όταν το p είναι πολύ μικρό ενώ το latency παραμένει σε λογικά επίπεδα, ουσιαστικά ο παρονομαστής τείνει στο μηδέν και το TCP δεν είναι αυτό που βάζει το όριο pps, αλλά καθαρά η έλλειψη bandwidth στο φυσικό επίπεδο. Για παράδειγμα αν έχεις packet loss p=0.000001 αλλά RTT=2000ms πιάνεις μέχρι και R=610. Αν το RTT γίνει 30000ms (πραγματικά τεράστιο) θα πιάνεις R=40 περίπου.

----------


## EvilHawk

> EvilHawk μπορεις να μου δώσεις ένα link γιατι ως keyword "packets" στο thread της Βιβοντι δεν βρηκα κάποιο νήμα που να λέει ότι η βιβόντι έχει πρόβλημα πακέτων λόγω κορεσμού. Τα προβλήματα με τα ping δεν ειναι απαραίτητα και αποδειξη κορεσμού. Μπορει να κάνω και λάθος


Δεν το παρακολουθώ το sub-forum αρκετά, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσουν οι αρμόδιοι moderators), είχα δεί καποια παράπονα μέσα στο τελευταίο 2μηνο  ....

----------


## nnn

> EvilHawk μπορεις να μου δώσεις ένα link γιατι ως keyword "packets" στο thread της Βιβοντι δεν βρηκα κάποιο νήμα που να λέει ότι η βιβόντι έχει πρόβλημα πακέτων λόγω κορεσμού. Τα προβλήματα με τα ping δεν ειναι απαραίτητα και αποδειξη κορεσμού. Μπορει να κάνω και λάθος


Μια αναζήτηση με τον όρο packet loss στο Thread της Vivodi έδωσε τα παρακάτω.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?searchid=921621
 :Wink:

----------


## Terrorist

> ....
> Τώρα εαν πάρουμε την 2η περίπτωση, που γίνεται ανα ΙΡ πακέτο. Στέλνουμε λοιπόν ένα ΙΡ πακέτο των 1500 bytes που αντιστοιχεί σε 29 ΑΤΜ πακέτα, όλο μονομιάς, με ΑΤΜ πακέτα στην σειρά, πριν πάμε στο επόμενο. Αρα εαν έχουμε την 1η περίτπωση DSLAM, τότε αυτό θα φτάσει σε 29/39500 = 0,7msec !!! Εαν έχουμε την 2η περίπτωση, τότε ο χρόνος αυτός μειώνεται ακόμη πιο πολύ, 29/197000 = 0,14 msec !!!!! 
> ...


Με το πρώτο μέρος των υπολογισμών συμφωνώ, τώρα τη δεύτερη περίπτωση την άφησες ημιτελή. Έστω ότι έχουμε 197000 atm cells /sec και 500 χρήστες. Έαν τα στέλνουμε μόνο σε 29άδες τότε θα έχουμε 197000/29 = 6793 διαθέσιμες 29άδες. Οι χρήστες είναι 500 άρα για κάθε χρήστη θα αντιστοιχούν 13,586 29αδες στην μονάδα του χρόνου. Επομένως για κάθε 29άδα του χρήστη απαιτούνται 0.0736 ή 73.6 ms.

----------


## anon

Σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο περνάνε 197000 ΑΤΜ πακέτα. Ενα ΙΡ πακέτο είπαμε ότι είναι 29 πακέτα (για την ακρίβεια θα είναι παραπάνω, λόγω επιπλέον headers). Αρα ο χρόνος που χρειάζεται να "περάσει" θα είναι 29/197000 = 0,000014 δηλαδή 0,14 msec. Μην μετράς πόσοι είναι οι χρήστες, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει (τουλάχιστον για τον υπολογισμό αυτό). Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι πόσο χρόνο (latency) χρειάζεται να περάσει ένα πακέτο ΙΡ των 1500 bytes, που αντιστοιχεί σε 29 ΑΤΜ πακέτα, συνεχόμενα. Τώρα εαν παίζουν και οι 500 θύρες, σίγουρα θα πέρνουν λιγότερα πακέτα ΙΡ στην μονάδα χρόνου, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Στέλνοντας λοιπόν ο BBRAS ανα πακέτο ΙΡ, σημαίνει ότι όσο αυξάνει το bw μεταξύ DSLAM - BBRAS μειώνεται το latency.

----------


## NoDsl

> Μια αναζήτηση με τον όρο packet loss στο Thread της Vivodi έδωσε τα παρακάτω.
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?searchid=921621



Ζεν παίζει το λινκ :Embarassed:

----------


## nnn

> Ζεν παίζει το λινκ


Χτες έπαιζε,τι να έγινε ? :Thinking: 

Για δες το καινούριο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?searchid=923814
Αν δεν παίζει κάνε αναζήτηση στο Vivodi thread με όρο packet loss.

----------


## Unreal

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ξεχάσατε το latency λόγω αναμονής στην buffer του BBRAS. 

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση μέσα σε 70ms φεύγουν 2900ATM cells που αντιστοιχούν se 100IP πακέτα από την buffer και όλα έχουν το ίδιο latency λόγω αναμονής στην buffer (αφού φεύγουν απο την buffer όλα την ίδια στιγμή). Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση σε 0.7ms φεύγει το πρώτο 1 IP πακέτο, αλλά για το 100στό  IP πακέτο στην buffer το latency θα είναι 99*0.7+0.7=70ms. Και επειδή και το πρώτο πακέτο θα είχε παραμείνει στην ουρά περίπου το ίδιο όσο και το 100οστό μέχρι να γίνει πρώτο, το latency θα είναι στην ουσία πάλι 70ms και για το πρώτο. 

Αν πάρουμε χρόνο 0.14ms πάλι ισχύουν τα ίδια όπου αντί 100οστό πακέτο έχουμε 500οστό (κάθε πακέτο περιμένει τα προηγούμενα 499, 499*0.14+0.14=70ms).

----------


## anon

Σωστός. Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για τις buffers.

Για να προκύψει όμως μια buffer τόσο μεγάλη (που μάλλον  ισχύει στην περίπτωση μας) σημαίνει ότι έχουμε πολύ congested γραμμή. Kαι φυσικά ότι κρατάμε τόσο μεγάλη buffer (πράγμα που απο παλιά μυνήματα φαίνεται ότι ίσως ισχύει). Αλλά κανονικά δεν πρέπει να έχουμε τόσο μεγάλες buffers. Ούτε οι πολύ μικρές buffers είναι ορθή πολιτική, ούτε και οι πολύ μεγάλες. Ειδικά στα μεγάλα DSLAM, που κάναμε τον υπολογισμό, μια buffer 500 πακέτων, είναι κάτι, πως να το πώ, εξωπραγματικό; Δεν έχει νόημα μια τόσοοοοο μεγάλη Buffer, γιατί:
1) Εαν χρειάζεται, σημαίνει ότι έχεις πάρα πολύ congested γραμμή
2) Ανεβάζει σημαντικά το latency όπως σωστά παρατήρησες (το αναφέρω και στο tutorial http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...33661&garpg=46) αλλά βέβαια βοηθά σε καλύτερη λειτουργία του TCP. 

Θα περίμενα μικρότερες buffers, πχ 50 το πολύ 100 πακέτων (μιλάμε για την περίπτωση την 2η με τις 500 πόρτες). Και φυσικά όσο μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός των θυρών των DSLAM, δεν ανεβαίνει αναλογικά και το μέγεθος της buffer... Οπότε βελτιώνεται το latency... Βέβαια όταν έχεις μικρές γραμμές, αναγκαστικά θα έχεις μια Buffer τουλάχιστον 50 πακέτων μην πω περισσότερο, για να έχεις καλύτερη αξιοποίηση της ταχύτητας ειδικά απο το TCP και με όποια προβλήματα δημιουργεί αυτό.. Αρα και πάλι βλέπουμε ότι οι μικρές γραμμές δημιουργούν πρόβλημα, μόνο και μόνο απο το γεγονός ότι είναι μικρές....

Οπότε για να διορθώσω το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου, εαν σε μια γραμμή ΑΤΜ 2Mbps έχουμε buffers 100 πακέτων στον BBRAS, αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε congestion θα έχουμε latency για ένα πακέτο 1500 bytes, και πάλι 70msec. Ομως στην 2η περίπτωση, με ΑΤΜ γραμμή 10Mbps  και buffer 150 πακέτων το μέγιστο latency με πακέτα των 1500 bytes διαμορφώνεται πλέον απο 0,14msec σε 14,6msec (που σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο απο τα 70msec).

Επίσης δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η χρήση buffer γίνεται όταν υπάρχει congestion. Εαν η γραμμή δεν είναι congested, η buffer χρησιμοποιείται ελάχιστα (δείτε πχ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...33661&garpg=13 και http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...33661&garpg=24) Οπότε σε τελική ανάλυση, εφόσον έχεις ήδη congestion, βλέπεις μέχρι ποιό σημείο θα κρατάς πακέτα μέχρι να αρχίσεις να κάνεις drop (ώστε τα TCP να "κατεβαίνουν").

----------


## Marios145

Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή στο azureus κατεβάζω με 34-38 ΚΒ/s
τα πακέτα παίζουν στα 40-60 και max 80
OTE/OTEnet 384/128

----------


## Navigator

Κάτι τρέχει κυριολεκτικά σήμερα με το ΟΤΕ τα πακέτα του μεσημεριάτικα ειναι 94~98 ΠΡΩΤΟΦΑΝΕΣ.
Και δεν έχει γκρεμιστεί κανένας φούρνος εδώ γύρω :Laughing:

----------


## alefgr

Το τελευταίο καιρό ή ο ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε να σοβαρευτεί ή έχει φύγει πολύς κόσμος λόγω καλοκαιριού. Καμία σχέση η σύνδεση που έχω με αυτή που είχα πριν 2 μήνες.

----------


## 123456789

> Το τελευταίο καιρό ή ο ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε να σοβαρευτεί ή έχει φύγει πολύς κόσμος λόγω καλοκαιριού. Καμία σχέση η σύνδεση που έχω με αυτή που είχα πριν 2 μήνες.


Ας είναι καλά οι καταλήψεις και η φυγή φοιτητών προς επαρχία/μπάνια...

----------


## Marios145

Εγώ νομίζω πως το διόρθωσε ο οτέ για να μην υπάρχει γκρίνια
κάθε μέρα έχω 50-90pps και πιάνω 40αρια σε τορρέντς επιτέλους :Worthy:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Εγώ νομίζω πως το διόρθωσε ο οτέ για να μην υπάρχει γκρίνια
> κάθε μέρα έχω 50-90pps και πιάνω 40αρια σε τορρέντς επιτέλους


Σε εμένα πάντως δεν έχει διορθωθεί ακόμα...! :Whistle:

----------


## Navigator

Μπορει να έχει σχέση η βελτίωση με καινούργιους BBRAS που έχουν βάλει.
Μπορεί επίσης σε περιοχές κορεσμένες να κάνουν εγκατάσταση τα νέα dslam της ΗUAWEI.
Αλλά να δούμε και αν θα κρατήσει γιατί με τον ΟΤΕ ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα γίνει.

----------


## XavierGr

Ρε παιδιά τι λεμέ τώρα; Καλοκαίρι δεν μπήκε; Για αυτό και είναι καλύτερα τα πακέτα.
Έτσι ακριβός ήταν και τα Χριστούγεννα και το Πάσχα.

Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως, άκου ανέκδοτο, ότι ο πΟΤΕ το διόρθωσε.......

----------


## kostasgr75

> Ρε παιδιά τι λεμέ τώρα; Καλοκαίρι δεν μπήκε; Για αυτό και είναι καλύτερα τα πακέτα.
> Έτσι ακριβός ήταν και τα Χριστούγεννα και το Πάσχα.
> 
> Μην τρελαθούμε τελείως, άκου ανέκδοτο, ότι ο πΟΤΕ το διόρθωσε.......


Συμφωνώ απολύτως... Από εχθές όλα πηγαίνουν πάρα πολύ γρήγορα... Δεν νομίζω να τα έφτιαξε ο ΠΟΤΕ το Σαββατοκύριακο!!!!

----------


## apagal

Καλοκαιράκι!!!!!!!

----------


## globalnoise

Αυτό περί καλοκαιράκι δεν ισχύει.. Πέρισυ τέτοια εποχή σερνόμουν με την 384.. Το ότι έφυγαν όλοι για διακοπές θα μπορούσατε να το πείτε για τον 15αύγουστο μόνο...

----------


## alefgr

Υπομονή. Από τον Σεπτέμβρη θα ξέρουμε αν ήταν όνειρο θερινής νυκτός, η σημαντική βελτίωση του ADSL στο Ελλαδιστάν...

----------


## 123456789

Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι φταίει το γεγονός ότι λόγω καταλήψεων έχουν αποχωρήσει πολλοί φοιτητές από τα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα.

----------


## papajohn

Ηλιούπολη ΑΘήνας, όπου έτσι και αλλιώς δεν έχει πολλούς "εποχιακούς" φοιτητές. Παίζω σήμερα με Voipbuster και Skype και έχω πάθει πλάκα!!  :ROFL:  Επιτέλους παίζει μια χαρά! 50 pckts/sec constant inbound σε 384!!!

----------


## ntsili

Και εγώ πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρό χαιρόμουνα!!!

----------


## XavierGr

> Και εγώ πέρυσι τέτοιο καιρό χαιρόμουνα!!!


Πες τα γιατί και 'γώ τα ίδια περνούσα, διακοπές όσα πακέτα θέλω και στις καθημερινές μέρες ούτε 25.

Κάποιοι μου φαίνεται θέλουν να ονειρεύονται ότι ο πΟΤΕ θα φτιάξει το δίκτυο του.
Εγώ έχω χάσει κάθε ελπίδα με αυτή την εταιρεία,  τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη δεν νομίζω να φτιάξει η κατάσταση. Ευτυχώς δεν θα πάω διακοπές αυτό το καλοκαίρι, ποιος ξέρει μπορεί να χαρώ ADSL φέτος.....

----------


## Xguru

Τελικά οι διακοπές είναι ωραίo πράγμα ιδιαίτερα όταν τις κάνουν αυτοί που σε ενοχλούν (/τρώνε το bandwidth) :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ πάντως γύρω στις 16:00 σήμερα ήμουν καρφωμένος στα 15 pps (1024άρα γραμμή) και φυσικά το download speed δεν ξεπερνούσε τα 20 kB/sec. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με τους διπλασιασμούς (η γραμμή μου δεν έγινε ακόμα, αλλά άλλες στο ίδιο DSLAM πιθανόν να έγιναν) χειροτέρευσε η κατάσταση  :Sad:

----------


## anon

Μήπως τώρα που έχουν αρχίσει να αυξάνονται οι χρήστες, σκεφτήκανε οι έξυπνοι του ΟΤΕ, να δώσουμε διπλάσιες ταχύτητες και με contention ratio αντι για 1/20 με 1/40??? Μιλάμε για διπλάσιες (φαινομενικά για την Ελλάδα) ταχύτητες και με κόστος μηδέν. Κυριολεκτικά μηδέν.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Μήπως τώρα που έχουν αρχίσει να αυξάνονται οι χρήστες, σκεφτήκανε οι έξυπνοι του ΟΤΕ, να δώσουμε διπλάσιες ταχύτητες και με contention ratio αντι για 1/20 με 1/40??? Μιλάμε για διπλάσιες (φαινομενικά για την Ελλάδα) ταχύτητες και με κόστος μηδέν. Κυριολεκτικά μηδέν.


Τότε είναι που θα σερνόμαστε τελειοτικά... Ιδικά στο δικό μου κένρο που είναι "πίτα απ'όλα" θα κατεβάζω με 10KBytes/sec... :Thumb down:

----------


## psyxakias

> Τότε είναι που θα σερνόμαστε τελειοτικά... Ιδικά στο δικό μου κένρο που είναι "πίτα απ'όλα" θα κατεβάζω με 10KBytes/sec...


Με προσβάλεις... το δικό μου είναι ΠΙΟ πίτα, διότι ΗΔΗ κατεβάζω με 10-15 kB/sec τα απογεύματα με 1024 γραμμή !  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Με προσβάλεις... το δικό μου είναι ΠΙΟ πίτα, διότι ΗΔΗ κατεβάζω με 10-15 kB/sec τα απογεύματα με 1024 γραμμή !


Αυτό δεν δηλώνεται σαν βλάβη; Το 1/3 της 1024 είναι 1024/3=341,33... :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

Πολύ απλά όχι... διότι ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν το κάνει 24/7, οπότε όπως κάνουν συνήθως θα με καλέσουν σε ώρα που πάει καλά και θα μου πουν "μα κύριε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν θέλετε να στείλουμε και τεχνικό αλλά αν δε βρεθεί πρόβλημα, θα χρεωθείτε άσκοπη μετακίνηση".

Το έχω δει αυτό το παραμυθάκι ίσα με 5 φορές τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια και όταν μια φορά μου έστειλαν τεχνικό και μου είπαν οτι θα χρεωθώ άσκοπη μετακίνηση, τους απείλησα με μήνυση (και τελικά δε με χρέωσαν) διότι εγώ ΔΕΝ είχα ζητήσει τεχνικό, είχα πει μάλιστα ρητά να ΜΗΝ έρθει τεχνικός γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι το πρόβλημα είναι από τον ΟΤΕ και όχι από εμένα.

Εφ'όσον λοιπόν κατεβάζω 60-90 κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, 10-20 τα απογεύματα (17:00-21:00 συνήθως) και 118 τα βράδια, όχι δεν θα το δεχτούν σα βλάβη. Περιμένω ανυπόμονα τον διπλασιασμό να δω πως θα παίζει η κατάσταση πάντως.

----------


## melontas

Πολλές ανακοινώσεις, μεγάλες προσδοκίες, καποια στιγμή και πάλι θα βρεθούμε στα διαφορα forums να σχολιάζουμε την αντίστοιχη βαλτο-ιδή κατάσταση  που θα ξαναβρεθούμε σε κανα χρονο παλι... πάντα θα είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να τα ψέλνουμε στον κάθε Π-οτε καθε λίγο και λιγάκι

----------


## XavierGr

> πάντα θα είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να τα ψέλνουμε στον κάθε Π-οτε καθε λίγο και λιγάκι


Μακάρι να ήταν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, αλλά αυτή η κατάσταση γίνεται συνέχεια.
Επί πόσα χρόνια φωνάζαμε για τις τιμές και τώρα φωνάζουμε για την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης.

----------


## odys2008

Εγώ δηλαδή που έχω 95p/sec σχεδόν πάντα πρεπεί να είμαι ευχαριστημένος??  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

Έτσι για να ζηλεύετε και να καταλάβεται ότι είναι καλά να ζείς λίγο έξω από την πόλη που δεν έχει hardcore Adsl Users :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Unreal

Σε εμένα πάντως συνεχίζεται το περίεργο πρόβλημα να έχω 30-45pps αλλά να πιάνω μέχρι και 60Kb/s. Tα ping είναι αυξημένα (π.χ ping με Forthnet 1500ms) όταν συμβαίνει αυτό αλλά δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να μετρήσω επακριβώς το packet loss για να επαληθεύσω τον τύπο ( μετράω αμελητέο packet loss, για να ισχύει ο τύπος με αυτό το ping το packet loss θα έπρεπε να είναι μεταξύ 0.03% με 0.05%(δηλαδή 0.0003 με 0.0005), φαίνεται μικρό για να μετρηθεί με ακρίβεια)). Συνεπώς *αν δεν είναι λάθος οι μετρήσεις* απλώς ο BBRAS "βάζει" ένα όριο pps. Αν το όριο αυτό είναι τεχνητό η όχι δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω. Έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ, αν πάντα δεν είναι λάθος οι μετρήσεις, πρέπει απλώς να μην μπορεί να μετατρέψει IP πακέτα σε ATM κελιά ο BBRAS λόγω συμφόρησης πακέτων (και όχι συμφόρησης δεδομένων που αν υπήρχε δεν θα έπαιρνα 60kb/s).

----------


## Unreal

Υπάρχει και μια περίπτωση να μην φταίει ούτε ο BBRAS (ούτε σαν πακετοκόφτης , ούτε σαν αδυναμία επεξεργασίας IP πακέτων) ούτε ο μηχανισμός του TCP ούτε η συμφόρηση πακέτων, αλλά απλώς η συμφόρηση δεδομένων στην γραμμή BBRAS-DSLAM. Έχει να κάνει με το πως φτάνουν τα IP πακέτα στην Buffer του BBRAS και σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με το φυσικό όριο σε Mbit μεταξύ BBRAS-DSLAM να δημιουργείται αυτό που φαίνεται ως τεχνητός περιορισμός πακέτων αλλά δεν είναι. Το αφήνω σαν άσκηση στους αναγνώστες.

----------


## anon

Τι λέγαμε τόσο καιρό; Και εαν υπάρχει συμφόρηση στην γραμμή BBRAS-DSLAM, με δεδομένο το contention ratio 1/20 ενώ στην ευρώπη είναι 1/50, τι μας λέει αυτό;

----------


## Unreal

> Τι λέγαμε τόσο καιρό; Και εαν υπάρχει συμφόρηση στην γραμμή BBRAS-DSLAM, με δεδομένο το contention ratio 1/20 ενώ στην ευρώπη είναι 1/50, τι μας λέει αυτό;


Ότι εδώ έχουμε πολλούς P2Pάδες και βαριούς χρήστες γενικά. Σίγουρα στην ευρώπη είναι 1/50 δηλαδή σε 1Mbit ATM αντιστοιχεί 50Mbit DSL? Η περίπτωση που λέω ποια είναι όμως? Είναι αυτή που είχα πει με την πιθανότητα p να φύγει ένα πακέτο από την buffer του BBRAS στο διάστημα ενός δευτερολέπτου. Τότε πίστευα ότι εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος του πακέτου (δηλαδή για τα μικρά πακέτα θα πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη και γιατί 1) θα είναι περισσότερα στην buffer αλλά και γιατί 2) σε διάστημα ενός δευτερολέπτου ο BBRAS μπορεί να εξυπερετήσει περισσότερα μικρά πακέτα από ότι μεγάλα πάνω στο ATM) αλλά τώρα πιστεύω ότι δεν εξαρτάται. 

Μετά απο περίσεια σκέψη και περισυλλογή  :ROFL:  (σοβαρά μιλάω απλώς δεν κατάλαβα πως μου διέφυγε πριν) αποφάσισα ότι δεν ισχύει το 1). Αυτό γιατί σε ώρες συμφόρησης όπου ενεργοποιούνται και οι web users με τα μεγάλα πακέτα τους, τα μεγάλα και τα μικρά πακέτα θα φτάνουν στον BBRAS περίπου με τον ίδιο ρυθμό. Οπότε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή στην buffer του BBRAS υπάρχουν περίπου ίδιος αριθμός απο μικρά και μεγάλα πακέτα οπότε κατά μέσο όρο στην μονάδα του χρόνου θα σπρώχνει ίδιο αριθμό απο μικρά και μεγάλα πακέτα, διότι δεν υπάρχουν περισσότερα μικρά πακέτα στην buffer για να σπρώξει!!! Μόνο που τα μεγάλα πακέτα πιάνουν περισσότερο bandwidth. Έτσι εξηγείται και η περίπτωση που αντιμετωπίζω εγώ, όταν χρησιμοποιώ μεγάλα πακέτα να παίρνω καλό bandwidth ενώ όταν χρησιμοποιώ μικρά πακέτα το bandwidth να το παίρνουν τα μεγάλα πακέτα άλλων χρηστών ή να μοιράζεται στα μικρά πακέτα πολλών άλλων χρηστών.

Εξάλλου Το 1) και το 2) είναι σε "μακροπρόθεσμη" αντίφαση αν δεχτούμε ότι τα μικρά και μεγάλα πακέτα φτάνουν με τον  ίδιο ρυθμό στον BBRAS διότι αν δεχτούμε το 2) σε κάποια στιγμή θα πάψει να ισχύει το 1). (φτάνουν με τον ίδιο ρυθμό μικρά και μεγάλα αλλά λόγου του 2) εξυπερετούνται πιο γρήγορα τα μικρά άρα αδειάζει η buffer από μικρά πακέτα).

----------


## Unreal

Φίλε Anon
Ξαναδιαβάζοντας το αρκετά παλαιότερο μύνημα σου με τις περιπτώσεις round robin σκέφτηκα ότι στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, δηλαδή round robin κατά IP πακέτο δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα του περιορισμού πακέτων. Αν όντως λειτουργούν έτσι οι BBRAS τότε σίγουρα δημιουργείται ισομοίρασμα σε IP πακέτα και όχι σε bandwidth( Μετά από έναν αριθμό γύρων του round robin όλες οι θύρες θα έχουν πάρει τον ίδιο αριθμό IP πακέτων, αλλά αυτές με τα μεγαλύτερα IP πακέτα θα έχουν πάρει το μεγαλύτερο bandwidth). Θα πρέπει να γίνεται round robin κατά ATM κελί για να έχουμε ισομοίρασμα σε bandwidth διότι τα ATM κελιά έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος.

----------


## anon

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2574

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2582

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=2583

Nομίζω οτι εξηγειται μια αιτία (υπάρχουν και άλλες) γιατί δεν παίζουμε με το ΑΤΜ.

----------


## Unreal

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι θέμα latency όσο θέμα του ότι δεν λειτουργεί σωστά το ATM Adaption Layer αν στο πακέτο υψηλότερου επιπέδου (PPP και TCP και IP) που χρησιμοποιεί το ATM , σπάει η σειρά από τα αντίστοιχα ATM κελιά του και αντί να είναι συνεχόμενα, παρεμβάλονται ATM κελιά άλλων πακέτων. 

Επίσης το βλέπω λίγο πιο δύσκολο να προγραμματιστεί ένα round robin που να μοιράζει ATM κελιά γιατί τα μικρά πακέτα θα θέλουν λιγότερους γύρους round robin(εχουν λιγότερα ATM κελιά) από ότι τα μεγάλα πακέτα για να ολοκληρωθούν και η κάθε θύρα έχει στην γενική περίπτωση διαφορετικού μέγεθους IP πακέτου ανα πάσα στιγμή. Θα πρέπει για κάθε θύρα να κρατιέται τουλάχιστον ένας διαφορετικός δείκτης που να  δείχνει σε ποιο σημείο  του IP πακέτου βρίσκεται ώστε στον επόμενο γύρο να συνεχίσει απο εκείνο το σημείο και ένα δείκτης για το σε ποιο πακέτο βρίσκεται (γιατί οι θύρες που ζητάνε μικρά πακέτα θα βρίσκονται σε μεγαλύτερο αριθμό πακέτου, θα έχουν περάσει περισσότερα πακέτα απο αυτές δηλαδή (εξάλλου αυτό είναι και το ζητούμενο) για τον ίδιο γύρο RR πάντα). Πιθανότατα να θέλει και περισόττερη επεξεργαστική ισχύς στους BBRAS. Και επειδή θα σπάει η σειρά των ATM κελιών ενός IP πακέτου ενδεχομένως να αυξάνονται τα HEC του ATM όπως είπα και στην πρώτη παράγραφο.
Εξάλλου έτσι όπως είναι τι να το κάνω το καλό latency αν δεν μπορώ να έχω καλό pps. Παρεπιμπτόντως σε εμένα τουλάχιστον όποτε έχω το πακετοπρόβλημα το latency είναι και αυτό άθλιο.

----------


## anon

Στην συμφόρηση 'ολα πονάνε. Το καλύτερο είναι ένα σωστό QoS στον πάροχο, στο επίπεδο του BBRAS του. Αλλά εδω υπάρχει ένα θέμα.. Το ΑΤΜ του ΟΤΕ εξυπηρετει πολλούς παρόχους. Ετσι ο BBRAS (του παρόχου) δεν μπορεί να ξέρει πόσο είναι το φορτίο στις υπόλοιπες θύρες των DSLAM (που πάνε σε άλλους παρόχους). Κάτι που μπορεί να κάνει όταν έχει δικό του DSLAM μιας και όλη η κίνηση είναι δική του. Εαν λοιπόν ήξερε (οπως πχ εαν είναι δικό του το LLU) θα μπορούσε λοιπόν να κάνει traffic shaping (για παράδειγμα δείτε τα Netenforcer της Allot) ώστε να δώσει και πολύ καλό latency, και voip, κλπ, και ότι περισσεύει μόνο θα πήγαινε σε π2π κλπ. Ετσι όλοι θα ήταν ευχαριστημένοι. Ομως τώρα, γιατί να περιορίσει ο ΧΨΖ πάροχος την δική του κίνηση; Αφού δεν μπορεί να προσδιοριστεί το congestion. ελπίζω να έγινε κατανοητό, είναι αλήθεια πως είναι στριφνο το πράγμα.

----------


## Unreal

Χμ, για πες μου κάτι άλλο, ποια ειναι η αναλογία BBRAS (ΟΤΕ):DSLAM και DSLAM :Users? Δηλαδή πόσα DSLAM αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε BBRAS και πόσοι χρήστες σε κάθε DSLAM.

----------


## MNP-10

Ενας χρηστης, πριν αρκετες σελιδες, ανεφερε οτι το dslam του το οποιο ηταν πληρες (αρα αποκλειεται να πηρε κι'αλλους ή να αυξηθηκε ο φορτος του) αρχισε να κοβει πακετα απ'τη μια μερα στην αλλη. Αυτο πως εξηγειται με τη λογικη του φορτου? Δεν εξηγειται. Επαιξε "ρυθμιση" προφανως.

----------


## sdikr

> Ενας χρηστης, πριν αρκετες σελιδες, ανεφερε οτι το dslam του το οποιο ηταν πληρες (αρα αποκλειεται να πηρε κι'αλλους ή να αυξηθηκε ο φορτος του) αρχισε να κοβει πακετα απ'τη μια μερα στην αλλη. Αυτο πως εξηγειται με τη λογικη του φορτου? Δεν εξηγειται. Επαιξε "ρυθμιση" προφανως.


Και που το ξέρει ο χρήστης;  ή εσυ;

 :Wink:

----------


## Unreal

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω ότι έπαιξε ρύθμιση. Ρύθμιση στον τρόπο που εξυπερετούνται τα IP πακέτα (αν θα είναι round robin κατά 1) IP πακέτο ή κατά 2) ATM κελί) σε κατάσταση φόρτου θα φάνει αντίστοιχα ως περιορισμός πακέτων στην 1) ενώ στην 2) θα χειροτερέψει το ping σε σχέση με αυτό της 1).. Να υποθέσω ότι καλύτέρεψε το ping με την ρύθμιση που έπαιξε?

Γενικά ασχέτως με το αν τα όσα ειπώθηκαν εδώ είναι έγκυρα η όχι, για μένα οι τρεις πιο πιθανές αιτίες είναι 
1) Ο αλγόριθμος που χρησιμοποιείται στον BBRAS για να μοιράζει το BW ανάμεσα στα VCI ενός VPI (στους χρήστες μια κλάσης δηλαδή). Αυτός προκειμένου να πετύχει καλύτερο ping η για άλλους λόγους δεν έχει ως προτεραιότητα το ισομοίρασμα του BW αλλά το ισομοίρασμα IP πακέτων. Ανάλογα με το αν περισσεύει η όχι BW(αν είμαστε σε κατάσταση συμφόρησης ή όχι δηλαδή)  θα δώσει επιπλέον πακέτα σε εκείνους που τα απαιτούν.
2) Ο μηχανισμός του TCP
3) O "υποτιθέμενος πακετοκόφτης" δηλαδή ένα πρόγραμμα που αντιλαμβάνεται τον φόρτο και περιορίζει τα πακέτα ανά (VPI,VCI) με σκοπό έτσι να δώσει περισσότερο bandwidth στους χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα

Η πιο πιθανή αιτία μου φαίνεται η 1),  λιγότερο πιθανή η 2) και ακόμα λιγότερο πιθανή η 3). Η 3) λόγω του ότι βλέπουμε πως το όριο μεταβάλλεται συνέχεια, τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση μου κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 30-45 πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Μόνο με την λογική του 1) εξηγείται αυτό εκτός και αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο πακετοκοφτής υπολογίζει ανα πάσα χρονική στιγμή ένα διαφορετικό όριο pps βασισμένος στον φόρτο. Αλλά και πάλι με αυτό το σκεπτικό ο αλγόριθμος μοιράσματος μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως πακετοκόφτης αν και το κάνει λόγω του τρόπου του μοιράσματος και όχι εσκεμμένα.

----------


## anon

> Ενας χρηστης, πριν αρκετες σελιδες, ανεφερε οτι το dslam του το οποιο ηταν πληρες (αρα αποκλειεται να πηρε κι'αλλους ή να αυξηθηκε ο φορτος του) αρχισε να κοβει πακετα απ'τη μια μερα στην αλλη. Αυτο πως εξηγειται με τη λογικη του φορτου? Δεν εξηγειται. Επαιξε "ρυθμιση" προφανως.


H' κάποιο χρήστες ανακάλυψαν τα π2π  :Laughing:  
Oι λόγοι είναι πολλοί, και σίγουρα δεν ξέρουμε ανα πάσα στιγμή την χωρητικότητα των dslams και τον φόρτο αυτών. Οταν έβαλα ADSL στην περιοχή μου είχαμε δύο DSLAMs με 96 πόρτες ο καθένα το ένα για pstn και το άλλο για isdn. Το isdn ήταν πιταρισμένο τότε, και μόνο και μόνο γιαυτό τον λόγο άλλαξα την σύνδεση μου πρώτα απο isdn σε pstn και πήρα adsl. Μετά έμαθα ότι πολλοί άλλοι έκαναν το ίδιο  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Manara

@anon and Unreal

Προσπαθείτε να κατανοήσετε ένα πρόβλημα που είναι σίγουρα πολύ στριφνό και για να φτάσει κανείς σε κάποια λογική σκέψη - εξήγηση απαιτείτε η γνώση μεγάλου όγκου πληροφοριών και λεπτομερειών του δικτυακού περιβάλλοντος, που πολλοί λίγοι έχουν την τύχη να γνωρίζουν.

Πάντως, όταν κανείς σκέφτεται την συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου δικτύου θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσει τα εξής: 

•	Το διαθέσιμο bandwidth (bits/sec) διασύνδεσης μεταξύ DSLAM και BBRAS, καθώς και μεταξύ BBRAS (OTE) – BBRAS (ISP), καθώς και όποιας άλλης διασύνδεσης είναι δεδομένο και πεπερασμένο.  
•	Τα πακέτα δεν χάνονται (drop), απλώς περιμένουν κάπου, *αλήθεια πού*, να εξυπηρετηθούν παρουσιάζοντας μικρότερη ή μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση, ανάλογα με το φόρτο του δικτύου.
•	Από τα όσα έχουν γραφεί μέχρι τώρα μπορεί κανείς να φτάσει στο συμπέρασμα ότι το δίκτυο αντιμετωπίζει τον φόρτο με βάση των αριθμό των πακέτων και όχι το μέγεθος ή το διαθέσιμο bandwidth ανά χρήστη και κατηγορία χρηστών, γεγονός, που κατά την άποψη μου, είναι πολύ λογικό.

Με βάση και τα παραπάνω αναρωτιέται κανείς:

•	Τα DSLAM είναι απλοί πολυπλέκτες ή έχουν δυνατότητες διαχείρισης, τόσο του bandwidth των χρηστών, όσο και του uplink?
•	Στα DSLAM πως γίνεται η εξυπηρέτηση του φόρτου στην uplink πόρτα (με δεδομένη την αναλογία 1/20)? Έχει κάποιες προτεραιότητες ή είναι απλώς μια FIFO ουρά ή κάτι άλλο?
•	Υπάρχει και ποιος είναι ο τρόπος διαχείρισης του φόρτου στον BBRAS?

Και πάει λέγοντας.

Γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι η συμπεριφορά του δικτύου σε συνθήκες συμφόρησης είναι λίγο περίεργη (π.χ. δεν έχουμε drop σε πακέτα).

Συμφωνώ με τον anon ότι για να μπορέσει κάποιος να διαχειριστεί ένα δίκτυο αυτού του μεγέθους και να βελτιστοποιήσει, αν θέλει, την χρήση του διαθέσιμου bandwidth πρέπει να έχει τον έλεγχο του end-to-end.

Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## Unreal

Η εξυπερέτηση του φόρτου στην uplink πόρτα πάντως δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο ζήτημα γιατί εγώ δεν έχω κανέναν απόλύτως πρόβλημα στο upload όταν παρουσιάζεται το πακετοπρόβλημα. Το Upload κυμαίνεται σταθερά μεταξύ 200-225kbit/s ανεξαρτήτως ώρας...
Πάντως όντως επειδή τα πακέτα δεν χάνονται γι αυτό και προβληματίστηκα σχετικά με την εξήγηση που έδωσα για το TCP flow control. Παίζει πάντως ακόμα αυτή η εξήγηση γιατί με δεδομένο το μεγάλο ping τις ώρες του πακετοπροβλήματος, χρειάζεται πολύ μικρό packet loss rate για να στέκει η εξήγηση του TCP και όπως είπα μπορεί να γίνεται λάθος στην μέτρηση του packet loss rate.

----------


## anon

Nαι γιατί είναι ασύγχρονο (ADSL). ετσι πχ έχεις 512/128 . Ομως στις συνδέσεις μεταξύ DSLAM & BBRAS οι γραμμές είναι σύγχρονες. Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις το uplink έχει σημαντικά μικρότερο contention ratio γιαυτό και δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Manara

@Unreal
Η απορεία ήταν γενικότερη. Σε αυτό που λες έχεις μάλλον δίκαιο.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, και χωρίς να έχω κάποιο παραπάνω στοιχείο ή να έχω λύσει τις απορείες μου, το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι η ουρά στον BBRAS που εξυπηρετεί το κάθε ένα DSLAM (downlink) πρέπει να είναι FIFO ή κάτι παρόμειο με αποτελέσμα, σε συνδιασμό με πολύ μεγάλους buffers, τα μικρά πακέτα να περιμένουν πολύ αν βρεθούν πίσω από μεγάλα πακέτα.
Πιθανόνατα, κάτι ανάλογο να συμβαίνει και μεταξύ του ΟΤΕ και ISP οπότε η καθυστέριση αυξάνει περισσότερο.

----------


## anon

Οσον αφορά τις buffers δεν μπορεί ναναι απεριόριστες. Πχ στο TCP πρέπει μέσα σε συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα να φτάσει το πακέτο και να σταλθεί ACK. Οπότε εαν κάνει timeout η λήψη ACK απο τον αποστολέα, τότε το πακέτο ξαναστέλνεται. Εαν έχεις μεγάλες buffers τι σημαίνει αυτό; Γεμίζεις τις γραμμές με τα ίδια πακέτα, δηλαδή μεγαλώνεις την συμφόρηση!!!!

----------


## Unreal

Το μοντέλο που έχω κάνει εγώ στο μυαλό μου είναι ο BBRAS για κάθε ζεύγος (VPI,VCI) να έχει την δική του buffer διότι ενα πακέτο(εφόσον έγινε κελιά ATM)  μπορεί να μην σταλεί σε ένα (VPI,VCI) για δύο λόγους
1) Γιατί υπάρχει συμφόρηση στην γραμμή BBRAS-DSLAM οπότε ο BBRAS αναγκαστικά περιμένει
2) Γιατί ο χρήστης (VPI,VCI) έχει ξεπεράσει το όριο ταχύτητας του (δεν μπορεί ο BBRAS να περιμένει και να μην στείλει τίποτα ενώ θα μπορούσε να στείλει σε κάποιον άλλον).

Αν έχουμε τον δεύτερο λόγο τότε το πακέτο θα πρέπει να μπει σε ξεχωριστή buffer γιατί αν έμενε στην ίδια buffer με τα πακέτα άλλων χρηστών τότε τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται αρκετά και θα ήταν πολύ πιθανό τα πακέτα να φτάνουν με τελείως λανθασμένη σειρά σε έναν χρήστη οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανό το TCP να εμφάνιζε αυξημένο packet loss κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει όμως.

Συνεπώς για κάθε (VPI,VCI) ο BBRAS παίρνει το πρώτο πακέτο από την αντίστοιχη buffer ελέγχει αν έχει ξεπεράσει το όριο ταχύτητας και αναλόγως το στέλνει. Στην συνέχεια πάει στο επόμενο (VPI,VCI) και κάνει το ίδιο. Μόλις τελειώσει και έχει στείλει η όχι από ένα το πολύ πακέτο σε κάθε (VPI,VCI) αρχίζει ξανά από την αρχή. Έτσι βλέπουμε πως ούτε packet loss (για αρκετά μεγάλες buffers) θα έχουμε και τα πακέτα θα ισομοιράζονται, εκτός και αν κάποιες buffers έχουν αδειάσει οπότε το πακέτο που θα πήγαινε σε εκείνο το (VPI,VCI) το παίρνει κάποιος άλλος. Τα πακέτα όπως έρχονται από τους ISP πρέπει να πηγαίνουν πρώτα στις αντίστοιχες buffer.

Αν τώρα ο BBRAS αντί να στέλνει ανα ένα πακέτο σε κάθε (VPI,VCI) σε κάθε γύρο θα μπορούσε να στέλνει όσα πιο πολλά πακέτα μπορεί για ένα συγκεκριμένο (VPI,VCI) αρκεί να μην ξεπεράσει το όριο ταχύτητας, οπότε και να πηγαίνει στο επόμενο (VPI,VCI). Τότε δεν θα εμφανιζόταν το πακετοπρόβλημα, αλλά θα υπήρχε τεράστιο latency γιατί κάποιος που θα ήθελε να πάρει έστω και ένα πακέτο θα έπρεπε να περιμένει να σταλούν πρώτα, πολλά  πακέτα απο κάθε από τα προηγούμενα (VPI,VCI) ενώ με το σύστημα της προηγούμενης παραγράφου μεσολαβεί μόνο ένα πακέτο απο κάθε από τα προηγούμενα (VPI,VCI) για να σταλεί το πακέτο ενός συγκεκριμένου (VPI,VCI).

----------


## anon

Λοιπόν δες αυτό http://www.techfest.com/networking/atm/atmaal.htm
και θα δείς ότι έτσι είναι δομημένο να γίνεται στο AAL5. Επίσης το SAR είναι μια επίπονη διεργασία, και απο όσο βλέπω την αναθέτουν σε εξειδικευμένα hardware πχ http://www.agere.com/telecom/docs/CA03008.pdf

Επίσης ένα παλιό άρθρο δείχνει αρκετά μελανά σημεία του ΑΤΜ http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.10/atm.html Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το IP φορτίο μετατρέπεται σε ΑΤΜ και μετά πάλι σε IP, και φυσικά οι δυο αυτές τεχνολογίες έχουν αρκετές διαφορές, και βάζοντας το ΑΤΜ σε επιπεδο φορέα να μεταφέρει ενθυλακωμένη την κίνηση ΙΡ, σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι "καθαρό" ΙΡ στην συμπεριφορά του.

----------


## Unreal

Εννοείς ότι στο AAL5 δεν επιτρέπεται η απώλεια της σειράς στα ATM κελιά ενός IP πακέτου?
Πάντως για το θέμα των buffers στους BBRAS, μπορούν κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιούν και σκληρούς δίσκους για να αποθηκεύουν τα πακέτα που έρχονται, έτσι θα μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί που δε βλέπουμε καθόλου packet loss τις ώρες συμφόρησης.

----------


## anon

> Εννοείς ότι στο AAL5 δεν επιτρέπεται η απώλεια της σειράς στα ATM κελιά ενός IP πακέτου?
> Πάντως για το θέμα των buffers στους BBRAS, μπορούν κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιούν και σκληρούς δίσκους για να αποθηκεύουν τα πακέτα που έρχονται, έτσι θα μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί που δε βλέπουμε καθόλου packet loss τις ώρες συμφόρησης.


Eτσι μου φαίνεται. Απο όσο έχω διαβάσει, το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το ΑΤΜ είναι το "κόστος" 'η φόρτος που απαιτείται για να σπάει και να ξαναφτιάχνει τα IP πακέτα. Φαντάσου τώρα να μην είναι και στην σειρά και θα πρέπει να κρατά buffer (αλήθεια πόσο) μεχρι να έρθει όλο το ATM stream που αντιστοιχεί σε ένα πακέτο IP και να το ξαναφτιάξει... 

Εχω ξαναπεί ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις πολύ μεγάλες buffers, γιατί έτσι χάνεται όλο το νόημα με ένα αποδεκτό Latency, Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά αυξάνει τελικά και τον φόρτο (μιλώντας πάντα για ΙP δίκτυα). Είναι καλύτερα να κάνει drop κάποια πακέτα, ώστε να κατεβάσουν ταχύτητα οι tcp συνδέσεις. ούτως ή άλλως θα καταλήξεις εκεί, μιας και θα κάνουν timeout. Ο βέλτιστος αριθμός ip πακετων στην buffer δεν είναι ένα μοναδικό μαγικό νούμερο αλλά εξαρτάται βασικά απο την ταχύτητα της γραμμής και ίσως απο την κατανομή του φόρτου.

----------


## Manara

> Eτσι μου φαίνεται. Απο όσο έχω διαβάσει, το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το ΑΤΜ είναι το "κόστος" 'η φόρτος που απαιτείται για να σπάει και να ξαναφτιάχνει τα IP πακέτα. Φαντάσου τώρα να μην είναι και στην σειρά και θα πρέπει να κρατά buffer (αλήθεια πόσο) μεχρι να έρθει όλο το ATM stream που αντιστοιχεί σε ένα πακέτο IP και να το ξαναφτιάξει... 
> 
> Εχω ξαναπεί ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις πολύ μεγάλες buffers, γιατί έτσι χάνεται όλο το νόημα με ένα αποδεκτό Latency, Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά αυξάνει τελικά και τον φόρτο (μιλώντας πάντα για ΙP δίκτυα). Είναι καλύτερα να κάνει drop κάποια πακέτα, ώστε να κατεβάσουν ταχύτητα οι tcp συνδέσεις. ούτως ή άλλως θα καταλήξεις εκεί, μιας και θα κάνουν timeout. Ο βέλτιστος αριθμός ip πακετων στην buffer δεν είναι ένα μοναδικό μαγικό νούμερο αλλά εξαρτάται βασικά απο την ταχύτητα της γραμμής και ίσως απο την κατανομή του φόρτου.


Ακριβώς, αυτό εννοούσα και εγώ παραπάνω και εκεί πιστεύω είναι όπου έχει χαθεί η ισορροπία με αποτέλεσμα σε δύσκολες συνθήκες το δίκτυο να μην μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τον φόρτο μέχρι να φτάσει στη συμφόριση.

Όλα αυτά όμως δεν απαντούν στο καθε αυτό ερώτημα του περιορισμού των πακέτων και πως ο router  βάζει τα οποιαδήποτε όρια.  :Thinking:

----------


## pariah7

παιδια καπου διαβασα για το QoS, δεν καταλαβα ομως και πολλα(δεν γνωριζω και πολλα), μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει πως θα το χρησιμοποιησω και που θα το βρω για να το ρυθμισω ετσι ωστε να μπορω να παιξω επιτελους λιγο online gaming!!!!
τα pps einai 20-30 καθε μερα ολη τη μερα!!

----------


## nnn

> παιδια καπου διαβασα για το QoS, δεν καταλαβα ομως και πολλα(δεν γνωριζω και πολλα), μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει πως θα το χρησιμοποιησω και που θα το βρω για να το ρυθμισω ετσι ωστε να μπορω να παιξω επιτελους λιγο online gaming!!!!
> τα pps einai 20-30 καθε μερα ολη τη μερα!!


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33661
Kαλό διάβασμα  :Wink:

----------


## Unreal

> Ακριβώς, αυτό εννοούσα και εγώ παραπάνω και εκεί πιστεύω είναι όπου έχει χαθεί η ισορροπία με αποτέλεσμα σε δύσκολες συνθήκες το δίκτυο να μην μπορεί να διαχειριστεί τον φόρτο μέχρι να φτάσει στη συμφόριση.
> 
> Όλα αυτά όμως δεν απαντούν στο καθε αυτό ερώτημα του περιορισμού των πακέτων και πως ο router  βάζει τα οποιαδήποτε όρια.


Βασικά απαντούν. Αν ο router μοιράζει ένα πακέτο  σε κάθε χρήστη ανεξάρτητα αν το πακέτο είναι μικρό η μεγάλο, όλοι τον ίδιο αριθμό πακέτων δεν θα έχουν πάρει μετά από οποιδήποτε χρονικο διάστημα? Τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να κάνει? Να αναλύει τις BUFFERS να βλέπει πόσα και τι μεγέθος πακέτα περιμένουν για κάθε χρήστη και στην συνέχεια να υπολογίζει το πόσα πακέτα θα στείλει για κάθε χρήστη. Αυτό θα ήταν το πιο σωστό αλλά είναι και πιο πολύπλοκο να γίνει. Στην Ελλάδα ξεκινάμε πάντα από τις απλές λύσεις και σιγά σιγά πάμε στις πολύπλοκες. 
Το να πει ένας απλός κανόνας του τύπου "δώσε 1500bytes σε κάθε χρήστη (εκτός αν πέρασε το όριο της ταχύτητας του με βάση το πόσο χρόνο  κράτησε το προηγούμενο πέρασμα και το πόσα bytes πήρε τότε) και όταν τελειώσεις ξανά από την αρχή" έχει το πρόβλημα ότι τα πακέτα δεν αθροίζονται στα 1500 και δεν μπορείς να στείλεις μισό πακέτο(π.χ αν έχεις ένα πακέτο των 500 bytes και ένα των 1500 στην Buffeρ να περιμένουν τι να κάνει ο BBRAS να στα στείλει και τα 2 και να ξεπεράσει το όριο η να στείλει μόνο το ένα. Βέβαια έτσι θα εξηπερετούνταν οι χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν συνεχώς μικρά πακέτα αλλά θα αδικούνταν αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν τυχαία κατανομή μεγέθους πακέτων, ουσιαστικά θα εξυπερετούνταν οι P2P users σε βάρος όλων των υπολοίπων κάτι που δεν είναι δίκαιο αν σκεφτείς ότι στην διάρκεια μιας ημέρας οι P2P χρήστες παίρνουν έτσι και αλλιώς το μεγαλύτερο bandwidth. Τις ώρες συμφόρησης παίρνουν λιγότερο αλλά το αντισταθμίζουν με τις υπόλοιπες ώρες της ημέρας αφού είναι συνεχώς συνδεδεμένοι).

----------


## anon

Εαν έχεις πολλές συνδέσεις (μεγάλα DSLAM κλπ) τότε στατιστικά δεν πέφτεις σε τέτοια προβλήματα, γιατί δεν έχεις τόσους πολλούς χρήστες με π2π. Επίσης όσο μεγαλώνει το backbone, τόσο πιο δύσκολο γίνεται να κάνεις τέτοιους ελέγχους σε BBRAS. Αυτά μπορούν να γίνουν απο την πλευρά των παρόχων, και θα το έκαναν νασαι σίγουρος, αν δεν υπήρχε ήδη ο περιοριστικός παράγοντας απο τον ΟΤΕ με το 1/20. Εαν είχαμε όλοι σαν μισθωμένα, τότε θα μας έκλειναν την "κάνουλα" οι πάροχοι. Ηδη στο εξωτερικό έχουν αρχίσει να κάνουν traffic shaping είτε βάζοντας cap, είτε περιορίζοντας την ταχύτητα σε ώρες αιχμής, ή την κίνηση π2π μόνο σε εθνικό επίπεδο, και με πολλούς άλλους τρόπους. Οπως προείπα, όποιος πάροχος έχει μέχρι και το DSLAM δικό του δίκτυο (LLU), μπορεί να δώσει ποιοτικές υπηρεσίες κάνοντας traffic shaping, και χωρίς απαραίτητα να ρίξει τελείως τα p2p, απλά δίνοντάς τους, μονο ότι περισσεύει.

Einai χαρακτηριστικό του Ιντερνετ ο φόρτος να έχει κορυφές. Οπως του ότι η χρήση email & web ακολουθεί αυτό το μοτίβο. Θα ήταν άδικο γιαυτούς τους ελαφρούς χρήστες οποιοδήποτε άλλο μοντέλο λειτουργίας. Η μόνη λύση ειναι μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, και ευτυχώς κάτι έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται στον τομέα αυτό, με τον διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων στις ΑΡΥΣ, και ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί με ακόμα μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες.

----------


## ownagE_

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.. Δείτε και μόνοι σας

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.81Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 290.58kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.46Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 306.39kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

..και 20-30 pps αυτή τη στιγμή (ΟΤΕ-FORTHnet 1024)

----------


## Unreal

> Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.. Δείτε και μόνοι σας
> 
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.81Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 290.58kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> 
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 224.46Kb/s
> ...


Εξυπερέτηση κατά IP πακέτο λέγεται το σύστημα στους BBRAS. Όταν υπάρχει συμφόρηση αυτό συνεπάγεται περιορισμό του pps μεταξύ 20-30 ή  30-45 (αναλόγως με το πόσο μεγάλη είναι η συμφόρηση). Όταν δεν υπάρχει συμφόρηση πάλι υπάρχει όριο στο pps μόνο που είναι μεγαλύτερο και δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε.

Μην ανησυχείς πάντως και εγώ με Tellas 1024 τα ίδια περίπου έχω (30-45pps, 256-512Kbps) τις περισσότερες καθημερινές συνήθως μεταξύ 11-15.00.

----------


## nmavro73

Παρατήρησε κανείς αλλαγή στα πακέτα του μετά το upgrade των γραμμών; Για μένα βέβαια συνέπεσε με την αλλαγή από crypto σε alcatel speedtouch αλλα πιανο απο 50-100 πακέτα στο bitcomet.

----------


## sdikr

Εγω δεν βάζω το πόσα πιάνω,  δεν θα με πουνε απλά οτετζη,  θα με πουνέ βουρλούμη  :Razz:

----------


## Hwoarang

Έλα έλα.... Προσπάθησε... Πες μας απο τι αρχίζει ο αρθμός και πόσα ψηφία έχει :ROFL:

----------


## nmavro73

Χμ, δεν το καταλαβα..Τι ειναι ο βουρλούμης; Πάντως και ραδιόφωνο που δεν έπαιζε Online τώρα πετάει

----------


## ownagE_

> Τι ειναι ο βουρλούμης;



Προεδρος του ΟΤΕ  :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## odys2008

Skdir σε πρόδωσα  :Twisted Evil:  
Έχει πεί πόσα pps έχει http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=12  :Whistle: 

** Odys τρέχει να κρυφτεί από τον sdikr :Medic:  **

----------


## sdikr

> Skdir σε πρόδωσα  
> Έχει πεί πόσα pps έχει http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=12


Κακουργέ!!!

Και αυτά ειναι τα λίγα,  το μουλάρι  μολις είχε ξεκινησει   :Razz:

----------


## Hwoarang

sdikr μέσα στο κτίριο του dslam μένεις? :Razz:

----------


## Takis_Kal

Πως μετρας τα πακετα ?

----------


## Hwoarang

με το all seeing eye του Yahoo

----------


## Takis_Kal

Σοβαρη απαντηση αν γινεται ?

----------


## Hwoarang

αλήθεια σου λέω

Aμαν τι καχυποψία... :Evil:   :Mad:  
http://videogames.yahoo.com/multiplayer

----------


## odys2008

> αλήθεια σου λέω
> 
> Aμαν τι καχυποψία...  
> http://videogames.yahoo.com/multiplayer


+1 αλήθεια λέει
Στον τύπο της γραμμής βάζεις να σου κάνει αυτό τεστ

----------


## Takis_Kal

Kai που σε αυτη τη σελιδα γινεται αυτη η μετρηση δεν βλεπω κατι σχετικο

----------


## homer_k

Υπάρχει έτοιμη και απλή λύση
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...1&d=1136644516 (adsl packet tester)

----------


## Hwoarang

> Kai που σε αυτη τη σελιδα γινεται αυτη η μετρηση δεν βλεπω κατι σχετικο


ρε φίλε κατεβάζεις το πρόγραμμα all seeing eye απο το link που σου έδωσα

τοσο δύσκολο ειναι? :Thinking:

----------


## nmavro73

Εντάξει εγώ έχω μια ταπεινή 768 τώρα και ακόμη δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί από τη forthnet

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

> Κακουργέ!!!
> 
> Και αυτά ειναι τα λίγα,  το μουλάρι  μολις είχε ξεκινησει


I h8 you with every inch of my body !!!  :Razz:  
Ποπο εσυ εισαι τουμπανο, τι γραμμη εχεις;
Φανταζομαι δεν πολυ παιζεις fps αλλα θα φυσαει, ποπο Η σοκ 453, jeez  u h4x !!!

----------


## Unreal

> Παρατήρησε κανείς αλλαγή στα πακέτα του μετά το upgrade των γραμμών; Για μένα βέβαια συνέπεσε με την αλλαγή από crypto σε alcatel speedtouch αλλα πιανο απο 50-100 πακέτα στο bitcomet.


Ναι εγώ πιάνω περίπου τα διπλάσια, από 30-40 πήγα στα 60-80 πάντα μιλάμε για τις ώρες αιχμής (9.00-15.00 τις καθημερινές) ενώ παραμένει η Tellas στα 1024/256. Κάτι που δείχνει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στον ΟΤΕ και όχι στους ISPs και είναι απλώς αυτό το σύστημα εξυπερέτησης στους BBRAS, να ισομοιράζουν IP πακέτα σε ζεύγη (VPI,VCI).  Τώρα βέβαια αυτό για να ισχύει θα πρέπει και να έχει διπλασιαστεί η ταχύτητα μεταξύ BBRAS-DSLAM για το συγκεκριμένο VPI, διότι λογικά όλες οι 1024 που ήταν στο DSLAM μου θα γίναν 2048, αν η ταχύτητα μεταξύ BBRAS-DSLAM για το VPΙ των 2048 παρέμενε ίδια με αυτή του 1024 δεν θα υπήρχε βελτίωση στα πακέτα. Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση αυτή η ταχύτητα να παρέμεινε η ίδια αλλά απλώς να υπάρχουν  λιγότεροι χρήστες ενεργοί τις ώρες αιχμής λόγω διακοπών. Θα δείξει αυτή την εβδομάδα που σχεδόν όλοι θα έχουν γυρίσει.

----------


## manicx

Tελικά με ποιο πρόγραμμα να τσεκάρει κανείς; Από τη μια έχεις το Αll Seeing Eye, από την άλλη το adslpackettester που είχε post-αριστεί εδώ, από την άλλη τα διάδορα testvoip sites στο internet. Άλλα νούμερα με το κάθε ένα.

----------


## gravis

εμενα μετα την αναβάθμιση της γραμμης απο 512  σε 1024 , χτυπάω 300 packets/sec, δεν μπορω να πω οτι έχω πρόβλημα  :Wink: , ολα δουλευουν καλως!..

----------


## mssssee3

Πάντως ο οτέ έχει πολύ μεγάλα προβλήματα, δεν έχει αναπτύξει sms mms και video κλήση
όπως όλες οι ξένες εταιρίες, πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες σύνδεσης και γενικά πανάκριβος για την 
ποιότητα που προσφέρει. πχ για 800 λεπτά ομιλίας σε σταθερά και κινητά χρεώνει 120 ευρώ
από τα οποία τα 50 είναι πάγια για τον δήμο πληρώνεται 8 ευρώ, για την ερτ 5ευρώ στον οτέ,
6 στη δεή και 2 στο νερό, ανάθεμα τι τα κάνει τα 90 εκατόμυρια ευρώ που βγάζει τον μήνα από τους λογαριασμούς, και να την βλέπαμε συχνά, πάει στο καλό, αλλά την βλέπουμε όταν έχει eurovision ή mundial, μη χέσω!!! :Evil: 
Βγήκα λίγο από το θέμα

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως ο οτέ έχει πολύ μεγάλα προβλήματα, δεν έχει αναπτύξει sms mms και video κλήση
> όπως όλες οι ξένες εταιρίες, πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες σύνδεσης και γενικά πανάκριβος για την 
> ποιότητα που προσφέρει. πχ για 800 λεπτά ομιλίας σε σταθερά και κινητά χρεώνει 120 ευρώ
> από τα οποία τα 50 είναι πάγια για τον δήμο πληρώνεται 8 ευρώ, για την ερτ 5ευρώ στον οτέ,
> 6 στη δεή και 2 στο νερό, ανάθεμα τι τα κάνει τα 90 εκατόμυρια ευρώ που βγάζει τον μήνα από τους λογαριασμούς, και να την βλέπαμε συχνά, πάει στο καλό, αλλά την βλέπουμε όταν έχει eurovision ή mundial, μη χέσω!!!


Καλά  τι σχέση έχει, ΟΤΕ με ΔΕΗ (εκεί πληρωνεις Δημο, ΕΡΤ κλπ)  με το νερό και την eurovision;
Video κλήση ο ΟΤΕ έχει  εδώ και 15 χρόνια  :Wink:

----------


## Unreal

Βασικά το BW μεταξύ DSLAM-BBRAS πρέπει να παρέμεινε το ίδιο στην δική μου περίπτωση, ή σίγουρα δεν έχει γίνει διπλάσιο. Ίσως να είναι λίγο καλύτερα τα πράγματα τώρα αλλά σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι διπλάσια τα πακέτα σε ώρες αιχμής πάντα. Εκεί που είχα 30-40 τώρα να έχω 50 με το ζόρι.

----------


## mssssee3

> Καλά  τι σχέση έχει, ΟΤΕ με ΔΕΗ (εκεί πληρωνεις Δημο, ΕΡΤ κλπ)  με το νερό και την eurovision;
> Video κλήση ο ΟΤΕ έχει  εδώ και 15 χρόνια


Εννοώ ότι αντι να πληρώνουμαι αυτά που πρέπει να πληρώνουμε, εμείς πληρόνουμαι πολύ περισσότερα χρήματα για άχρηστα πράγματα.
Έχει ο οτε video κλήση? Πόσο κανει?

----------


## sdikr

> Εννοώ ότι αντι να πληρώνουμαι αυτά που πρέπει να πληρώνουμε, εμείς πληρόνουμαι πολύ περισσότερα χρήματα για άχρηστα πράγματα.
> Έχει ο οτε video κλήση? Πόσο κανει?



Οσο κοστίζει και μια απλή κλήση  :Wink:

----------


## MNP-10

Αρχισαμε παλι.. 27 pps max κυριακατικα.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Αρχισαμε παλι.. 27 pps max κυριακατικα.


Δεν είναι τίποτα, αναβαθμίστηκαν οι γείτονες σου και είπαν να κατεβάσουν το μισό internet άν όχι ολόκληρο ...  :Razz:

----------


## hostolis

Εγώ όταν είχα 512 έπιανα 90 pps, τώρα που «αναβαθμίστηκα» στα 1024 πιάνω 33! Μη μιλήσω για torrents/voip, κολλάει το σύμπαν και πρέπει να βγάλω απο την πρίζα το router για να συνέλθει!
ping sto ftp.ntua.gr:


*Spoiler:*




			Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=155ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=180ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=554ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=503ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=692ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1035ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1323ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1432ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1503ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1859ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2119ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1787ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1912ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2311ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2384ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2175ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1946ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2094ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1792ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1866ms TTL=55
Request timed out.
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1694ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1695ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1865ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1493ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1850ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1910ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2212ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1881ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1697ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1476ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1404ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1353ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1605ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1912ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2196ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2298ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1741ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1866ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1685ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1761ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2112ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2015ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1867ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2021ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=1987ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2345ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2334ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2032ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2069ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2083ms TTL=55
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=2253ms TTL=55

----------


## nobig

Αν παίρνεις γύρω στα 75 πακέτα κατεβάζοντας με 106Κβ απο ntua είναι καλά για 1024;
Σε τορρεντ δυστυχώς τα πράγματα όμως είναι τραγικά

----------


## pan.nl

> Αν παίρνεις γύρω στα 75 πακέτα κατεβάζοντας με 106Κβ απο ntua είναι καλά για 1024;
> Σε τορρεντ δυστυχώς τα πράγματα όμως είναι τραγικά


Καλούτσικα είναι. Έχει βέβαια σημασία αν αυτό συμβαίνει σε ώρες αιχμής ή όχι.

----------


## nobig

Οκ θα δοκιμάσω διάφορες ώρες της ημέρας. Γενικά για να δούμε αν πάμε καλά απο πακέτα ανοίγουμε εφαρμογές να κατεβάζουν φουλ και μετράμε; Αν ναι τι εφαρμογές Http,ftp torrents?

----------


## ownagE_

Τώρα που ειναι πρωί παει καπως καλα

----------


## euri

> Τώρα που ειναι πρωί παει καπως καλα


Yes, yes,....



(Ροστάν, Θεσσαλονίκη)

----------


## homer_k

Τι νούμερα είναι αυτά;;; 302 πακέτα;;; Καλό! Εγώ πάνω απο 25-30 δεν βλέπω  :Sad:

----------


## Hetfield

Εγω δοκιμασα να κατεβασω απο το ftp.ntua.gr το Open Office και κατεβαζα σταθερα με 116 πακετα. Ειναι καλη μετρηση;

----------


## slipknot

παρά τα πολλά πακέτα έχω πολλά κοψίματα στο voipbuster και πολύ λιγότερα στο skype

----------


## ownagE_

:o Respect slipknot!

Οριστε κι ενα πριν 1 λεπτο

----------


## slipknot

Σro skype μιλάω χωρίς να σταματάω να κατεβάζω και έχω ελάχιστα κοψίματα.Στο voipbuster άν δοκιμάσω να μιλήσω ενώ κατεβάζω δεν με καταλαβαίνουν ούτε καταλαβαίνω τι λένε,ενώ έχω αρκετά σπασίματα της φωνής και χωρίς να κάνω download σε σημείο που να με ενοχλεί

----------


## Hetfield

> Οριστε κι ενα πριν 1 λεπτο


Ποιο προγραμματακι ειναι αυτο;

----------


## euri

> Ποιο προγραμματακι ειναι αυτο;


The All Seeing Eye

----------


## tsiviotis

η καλαμαριά είναι έλεος. οσοι γουστάρετε να μαζευτούμε να πάμε στον οτε να απαιτήσουμε αναβάθμιση. ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ THE KALAMARIA WAY

----------


## drtequila

Ρε παιδια,εμενα μου βγαζει τρελλα νουμερα το all seeing eye.Πακετα απο 60-400 και ταχυτητες γυρω στα 60-70.Την ιδια στιγμη που απο μετσοβειο κατεβαζω με 26 max και παρομοια αποτελεσματα παιρνω απο το τεστ της forhtnet..

edit: με 1μβιτ ολα αυτα :/

edit2:χωρις να εχω διαβασει τις τελευταιες σελιδες του θρεντ,επιφυλλασομαι να προτεινω το adsl packet tester για τις μετρησεις σας. 

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1134332446

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

btw  τα πακετα στο ASE δυστυχως ειναι τα max, ουτε min ουτε average δειχνει. (Δεν το κραζω και εγω αυτο χρησιμοποιω!)

----------


## evmourelatos

Ρε παιδιά πείτε μου κάποιος μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτόν τον περιορισμό με τα πακέτα?
Πώς τα μετράω τέλος πάντων?
Αναβάθμιση υταχύτητας σώζει ή όχι?

----------


## pan.nl

> Ρε παιδιά πείτε μου κάποιος μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτόν τον περιορισμό με τα πακέτα?
> Πώς τα μετράω τέλος πάντων?
> Αναβάθμιση υταχύτητας σώζει ή όχι?


Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι αναβαθμίζοντας τη σύνδεσή σου, αν και αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο. Αρκετές φορές συμβαίνει οι μεγαλύτερες κλάσεις ταχύτητας να είναι περισσότερο κορεσμένες, επειδή τις επιλέγουν αρκετοί που κατεβάζουν 24/7. Οπότε ισχύει το "βλέποντας και κάνοντας". Τα πακέτα μπορείς να τα μετρήσεις με το πρόγραμμα Yahoo All Seeing Eye.

Φιλικά

----------


## moby_gr

_simera moy irthe o texnikos toy ote sto spiti kai moy eipe na eime kai eyxaristimenos poy katevazo me 40kb me 1024 grami._


να του καει το βιντεο του παλιο-λαλακα!!!

 :Evil:  ακου εκει να ειμαστε κι ευχαριστημενοι.... αει στο δ***λο με αυτους τους αχρηστους και του Ο.Τ.Ε. αλλα και των ISPs!!! :Embarassed:  

κρεμαει το συμπαν με τις γραμμες που σερνονται, ακομα και τα windows, και πρεπει να ειμαστε κι ευχαριστημενοι? ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ!!!

ας φροντιζαν να ειναι αποτελεσματικοτεροι και πιο συνεπεις! γι' αυτο πληρωνονται εξαλλου!!!

----------


## pan.nl

> paidia simera moy irthe o texnikos toy ote sto spiti kai moy eipe na eime kai eyxaristimenos poy katevazo me 40kb me 1024 grami.to provlima den diorthonete mono mpori meta apo merikoys mines.oi taxytites eine ikonikes.opote oloi pame se minisis gia eksapatisi katanaloti.


Καταρχάς καλό θα ήταν να διορθώσεις το μήνυμά σου, γράφοντάς το με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, αφού τα greeklish αντιβαίνουν με τους κανόνες του forum.

Δυστυχώς και μήνυση να κάνετε δε θα καταφέρετε κάτι, αφού ο ΟΤΕ είναι νομικά καλυμμένος, αφού δε σου εγγυάται την ταχύτητα, παρά μόνο αν είναι ιδιαίτερα χαμηλή. Οπότε τα 40 Kb/sec δεν αποτελούν αποδεικτικό στοιχείο. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι υπομονή...

Φιλικά

----------


## zxristos

αφου δεν εγγυατε εξαπαταη το καταναλωτικο κοινο με διαφημισεις υψηλων ταχυτητων.εκει ειναι η απατη.

----------


## globalnoise

> αφου δεν εγγυατε εξαπαταη το καταναλωτικο κοινο με διαφημισεις υψηλων ταχυτητων.εκει ειναι η απατη.


Σιγά μην εμφανίζει και speed tests σε αφίσες...

----------


## zxristos

γιαυτο δεν θα παμε μπροστα ποτε.Την ακρη την βρηκα παντος.Οσοι θελουν να περιμενουν τον οτε ας κανουν υπομονη αν οχι στειλτε μου μυνημα

----------


## EvilHawk

Τι κρίμα που δεν την βρήκαμε και εμείς σε 2600+ μηνύματα σε αυτό το thread...  :Whistle:

----------


## evmourelatos

> Ρε παιδιά πείτε μου κάποιος μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτόν τον περιορισμό με τα πακέτα?
> Πώς τα μετράω τέλος πάντων?
> Αναβάθμιση υταχύτητας σώζει ή όχι?


Ήμαρτον!!!
8 με 9 πακετα το δευτερόλεπτο μου "βγάζει" το All seeing eye

Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό????
 :Sad:

----------


## XavierGr

> Ήμαρτον!!!
> 8 με 9 πακετα το δευτερόλεπτο μου "βγάζει" το All seeing eye
> 
> Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτό????


Την προσευχή σου μόνο.
Καλός ήρθες στην κατάσταση πΟΤΕ.

Περίμενε την Vivodι να έρθει στην γειτονία σου.

----------


## teachertza

rηθελα να ρωτήσω.κατεβάζω με 100 κ έχω 1024.όμως στο dc κ στο limewire είμαι με 40 το πολύ.μήπως φταίνε τα πακέτα???ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Unreal

> rηθελα να ρωτήσω.κατεβάζω με 100 κ έχω 1024.όμως στο dc κ στο limewire είμαι με 40 το πολύ.μήπως φταίνε τα πακέτα???ευχαριστώ...


Εκτός από τα πακέτα μπορεί να φταίνε και τα seed/peers δηλαδή οι υπολογιστές που κάνουν το upload.

 Πάντως όπως έχω πει το να παραπονιέσαι ότι δε σου πάει γρήγορα το torrent είναι κάτι οξύμωρο γιατί τα torrent θεωρούνται πειρατικά οπότε... Αν και ουσιαστικά κρύβεται το πακετοπρόβλημα πίσω απο αυτό για το οποίο όμως και πάλι δύσκολα μπορείς να διατυπώσεις παράπονο αφού ο ΟΤΕ μόνο για ταχύτητα μιλάει σε Kbits/sec όχι για πακέτα σε packets/sec.

----------


## 123456789

Μιλάμε εδώ και 10-15 η κατάσταση στην adsl μου είναι εμετική.
10 sec lag ποια pps μου λέτε...σέρνεται σαν το ερπετό!

----------


## hostolis

26pps με την 1024 όλη μέρα σήμερα  :Mad:  Μέχρι και ftp επηρρεάζει, κατεβάζω με 35-40kB/s απο ftp.ntua.gr :angry:

----------


## raven3x7

> Εκτός από τα πακέτα μπορεί να φταίνε και τα seed/peers δηλαδή οι υπολογιστές που κάνουν το upload.
> 
>  Πάντως όπως έχω πει το να παραπονιέσαι ότι δε σου πάει γρήγορα το torrent είναι κάτι οξύμωρο γιατί τα torrent θεωρούνται πειρατικά οπότε... Αν και ουσιαστικά κρύβεται το πακετοπρόβλημα πίσω απο αυτό για το οποίο όμως και πάλι δύσκολα μπορείς να διατυπώσεις παράπονο αφού ο ΟΤΕ μόνο για ταχύτητα μιλάει σε Kbits/sec όχι για πακέτα σε packets/sec.


OT αλλα υπαρχουν πολλα νομιμα torrent οπως πχ διανομες linux, demos απο παιχνιδια κτλ. Ακομα και αν δεν υπηρχαν η κακη αποδωση του δικτυου σε torrent δειχνει οτι καπου υπαρχει προβλημα το οποιο σιγουρα θα φενεται και σε αλλες δικτυακες εφαρμογες.. Οποτε θα ελεγα οτι ο καθενας εχει δικαιομα να διαμαρτυρεται για την κακη αποδοση του δικτυου του.

----------


## Unreal

> OT αλλα υπαρχουν πολλα νομιμα torrent οπως πχ διανομες linux, demos απο παιχνιδια κτλ. Ακομα και αν δεν υπηρχαν η κακη αποδωση του δικτυου σε torrent δειχνει οτι καπου υπαρχει προβλημα το οποιο σιγουρα θα φενεται και σε αλλες δικτυακες εφαρμογες.. Οποτε θα ελεγα οτι ο καθενας εχει δικαιομα να διαμαρτυρεται για την κακη αποδοση του δικτυου του.


Ναι έχεις δικαίωμα να διαμαρτύρεσαι αλλά κάπου ο ΟΤΕ μας κρατάει στο χέρι διότι το ADSL είναι τέτοιο που ούτε η ταχύτητα είναι εγγυημένη (αναφέρεται με ψιλά γράμματα στους όρους της ADSL σύμβασης) ενώ για τα pps ούτε που γίνεται λόγος πουθενά οπότε μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει. 

Το πακετοπρόβλημα οφείλεται στο ότι οι BBRAS έχουν ένα απλοικό τρόπο να μοιράζουν το bandwidth ανάμεσα στους χρήστες μιας κλάσης (2048,1024 ή 768). Στην ουσία δεν μοιράζουν το bandwidth αλλά μοιράζουν IP πακέτα που δεν έχουν σταθερό μέγεθος και εξαρτώνται από την εφαρμογή (ATM cells δεν μπορούν να μοιράσουν λόγω των προδιαγραφών AAL5). Σε κάθε κύκλο μοιρασιάς (ο οποίος κρατάει μερικά ms) δίνουν από ένα πακέτο στον κάθε χρήστη (VPI/VCI) και βασίζονται στην υπόθεση ότι σε μια σχετικά μακρά περίοδο του χρόνου (π.χ στην περίοδο μιας ημέρας) το μέσο μέγεθος πακέτου θα είναι το ίδιο για όλους τους χρήστες και συνεπώς στην διάρκεια μιας ημέρας όλοι οι χρήστες θα έχουν πάρει τον ίδιο μέσο όρο σε bandwidth. 

Το γιατί εφαρμόζουν αυτόν τον απλοικό τρόπο πιθανότατα έχει να κάνει με τον προγραμματισμό που πρέπει να κάνουν στους BBRAS αν θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν μια "πιο έξυπνη μοιρασιά" αλλά και γιατί αυτός ο τρόπος σε ώρες φόρτου ευνοεί όλους εκείνους τους χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα πακέτα δηλαδή τους web/ftp/email users . Ταυτόχρονα αδικεί αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν μικρά πακέτα μεταξύ των οποίων είναι οι torrent users οι οποίοι είναι κατα μία έννοια (Network) torture users διότι ταλαιπωρούν ολόκληρη την ημέρα το δίκτυο με το να κατεβάζουν ανελλιπώς 24/7 torrents. Και όπως χαρακτηριστικά έχω ξαναγράψει σε κάποιο άλλο μύνημα αυτού του νήματος ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να δεχτεί παράπονα του τύπου "Τι DSL είναι αυτό που οι ιστοσελίδες κατεβαίνουν με χίλια ζόρια" αλλά δε μπορείς να πάρεις και να τους πεις "Τι DSL είναι αυτό γιατί τα torrent δεν μου κατεβαίνουν γρήγορα".

----------


## potis21

Εγω που εβαλα 2 megabps τι να την κανω που δεν εχω δεί ποτέ π2π να ανεβαζει πανω απο 80kΒps και κατεβάζω διανομές που δεν βγαίνουν και καθε μερα με 250 kBps?

τα πακετακια μου ειναι στα 20/σεκ ακι δεν ανεβαίνουν ούτε με γερανό...

dslam κνωσσου Ηρακλείου

----------


## Hwoarang

Nα ρωτησω ρε παιδια κάτι.

Επειδη δεν είμαι στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και παίζει να πάω συντομα με τα πακέτα τι γινεται?Ακομα στα περσινα χάλια ειναι η κατάσταση?Επειδη βλέπω ότι έχει ηρεμίσει το παρόν νήμα υποθέτω οτι μαλλον θα έχει φτιάξει στους περισσότερους :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

Εννοείς να πας σε γραμμές ΑΡΥΣ ή σε OTENet. Όσο για ΑΡΥΣ τα πράγματα είναι ίδια. Καμιά βελτίωση. Αν εννοείς OTENet μακριά. Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερα πακέτα.
Για πακέτα σε torrent ισχύουν τα ίδια, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι γενικό το κακό σε όλες τις εταιρείες. Σε κατεβάσματα από web δεν θα έχεις ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, εκτός αν πέσεις σε πιταρισμένο dslam (θέμα περιορισμού πακέτων σε web δεν υπάρχει).

----------


## Unreal

> Nα ρωτησω ρε παιδια κάτι.
> 
> Επειδη δεν είμαι στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και παίζει να πάω συντομα με τα πακέτα τι γινεται?Ακομα στα περσινα χάλια ειναι η κατάσταση?Επειδη βλέπω ότι έχει ηρεμίσει το παρόν νήμα υποθέτω οτι μαλλον θα έχει φτιάξει στους περισσότερους


Καλύτερα από την Vivodi δεν θα είναι αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Αν θες την άποψη μου τις ώρες αιχμής (09.00 πρωί ως 6-7 απόγευμα) μην περιμένεις να έχεις πάνω από 100pps σε καμμία περίπτωση(ακόμα και αν είσα σε περιοχή που δεν έχει πρόβλημα) και το πιο λογικό θα είναι να έχεις γύρω στα 40-50.

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

Γνωριζει κανενας ΟΤΕτζης αν προκειται να γινει τιποτα με αυτο το θεμα; Θελω να πω οκ το αναλυσαμε καταλαβαμε πανω κατω πως τα μοιραζει τα πακετα με κουτο μεν τροπο αλλα με σκοπο να ειναι σχετικα δικαιος προς ολους αλλα βλεπουμε οτι δε δουλευει. Προκειται να γινει τιποτα γιατι παει καιρος τωρα, εγω εδω και πολλους μηνες ειμαι σταθερα σε 25-27 πακετα μαξ. Με τους εναλλακτικους στον οριζοντα σκοπευει ο ΟΤΕ να κανει κατι για αυτο το θεμα; 

ντανκε σεν

----------


## sdikr

> Γνωριζει κανενας ΟΤΕτζης αν προκειται να γινει τιποτα με αυτο το θεμα; Θελω να πω οκ το αναλυσαμε καταλαβαμε πανω κατω πως τα μοιραζει τα πακετα με κουτο μεν τροπο αλλα με σκοπο να ειναι σχετικα δικαιος προς ολους αλλα βλεπουμε οτι δε δουλευει. Προκειται να γινει τιποτα γιατι παει καιρος τωρα, εγω εδω και πολλους μηνες ειμαι σταθερα σε 25-27 πακετα μαξ. Με τους εναλλακτικους στον οριζοντα σκοπευει ο ΟΤΕ να κανει κατι για αυτο το θεμα; 
> 
> ντανκε σεν


Χωρίς να είμαι Οτετζης,  τώρα με τα ip enabled  dslams  θα αλλάξει

----------


## yiapap

> Χωρίς να είμαι Οτετζης,  τώρα με τα ip enabled  dslams  θα αλλάξει


ΟΚ, ας επαναλάβω την ερώτηση:
"Γνωριζει κανενας ΟΤΕτζης *και ΟΧΙ ΟΤΕφιλος* αν προκειται να γινει τιποτα..."  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> ΟΚ, ας επαναλάβω την ερώτηση:
> "Γνωριζει κανενας ΟΤΕτζης *και ΟΧΙ ΟΤΕφιλος* αν προκειται να γινει τιποτα..."


Αν διαβάσεις όλο το νήμα θα δείς οτι το προβλήμα είναι λόγο του ΑΤΜ που καταλαβαίνει packets  αντί για kbps

----------


## yiapap

> Αν διαβάσεις όλο το νήμα θα δείς οτι το προβλήμα είναι λόγο του ΑΤΜ που καταλαβαίνει packets  αντί για kbps


Αν διαβάσεις όλο το νήμα (στο οποίο συμμετέχω από την αρχή) θα δεις ότι αυτό δεν είναι επιλογή δική μου, δική σου ή άλλου πελάτη. Είναι επιλογή του ΟΤΕ. Και επίσης γνωρίζεις ότι θα μπορούσαν να είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα!


Off Topic


		Τέσπα... Καμμιά ρετσίνα θα κάνουμε, για το καλό του χρόνου;

----------


## sdikr

> Αν διαβάσεις όλο το νήμα (στο οποίο συμμετέχω από την αρχή) θα δεις ότι αυτό δεν είναι επιλογή δική μου, δική σου ή άλλου πελάτη. Είναι επιλογή του ΟΤΕ. Και επίσης γνωρίζεις ότι θα μπορούσαν να είναι διαφορετικά τα πράγματα!
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τέσπα... Καμμιά ρετσίνα θα κάνουμε, για το καλό του χρόνου;


Είναι τεχνολογιά που υπάρχει και σε άλλες χώρες,  ναι σίγουρα δεν είναι επιλογή μου ή δικιά σου,  αλλά είναι ο τρόπος που δούλευε!
Τουλάχιστον το αλλάζουν γρήγορα  :Wink: 


Off Topic



υπαρχει ποστ στο   meeting

----------


## STARJOHN

[QUOTE=sdikr;952468]Είναι τεχνολογιά που υπάρχει και σε άλλες χώρες,  ναι σίγουρα δεν είναι επιλογή μου ή δικιά σου,  αλλά είναι ο τρόπος που δούλευε!
Τουλάχιστον το αλλάζουν γρήγορα  :Wink: 


Off Topic



υπαρχει ποστ στο   meeting
	
[/QUO


Τ εννοεις οτι τα ΑΤΜ DSLAM θα τα γυρισουν σε ip?

----------


## Xguru

> Χωρίς να είμαι Οτετζης,  τώρα με τα ip enabled  dslams  θα αλλάξει


Υπάρχει κανένα thread για πληροφόρηση της προόδου και σε ποιά κέντρα έχει γίνει κάτι;

----------


## kostas_pav

Σε αυτό που με έβαλαν (Τερψιθέας, MA5600-2) μου είπαν ότι είναι eth! Είναι διαφορετικό;

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

Μακαρι γιατι θα αλλαξουν πολλα πραγματα αν λυθει το προβλημα αυτο. Εχουμε καθολου πληροφοριες για το χρονικο πλαισιο στο οποιο κινουνται οι διαδικασιες (μηνας, τριμηνο, εξαμηνο, ++);

Επηρεαζει ο περιορισμος των πακετων σε καποιο βαθμο και το πινγκ στο πρωτο χοπ, ή ειναι καθαρα θεμα χωρητικοτητας γραμμων απο Ντι Ες Λαμ σε Μπου μπου Ρας ή μηπως ισχυει αυτο που ειχε αναφερει καποιο παιδι οτι δεν υπαρχει θεμα χωρητικοτητας απλα θεμα επεξεργαστικης ισχυς στα Μπου μπου Ρας; Επειδη πολλα ακουγονται ρωταω για να τα μαθαινω και σωστα =)

----------


## Unreal

Και τα DSLAM σε IP να τα γυρίσουν , κάνοντας έτσι την επικοινωνία BBRAS-DSLAM σε επίπεδο IP και όχι ATM, πάλι το πρόβλημα θα παραμείνει εκτός αν οι BBRAS προγραμματιστούν σωστά.

Και NAI το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στον κορεσμό της σύνδεσης μεταξύ BBRAS-DSLAM, αν αυτή παραμένει κορεσμένη, είτε σωστό προγραμματισμό στους BBRAS είτε IP DSLAM(που όπως είπα και πριν κατά την άποψη μου δεν βοηθάει καθόλου) ουσιαστική προκοπή δεν πρόκειται να δούμε.

----------


## anon

Η διαφορά ΑΤΜ με ethernet σε επίπεδο παρόχου, είναι ότι το Ethernet κοστίζει σημαντικά λιγότερο, ώστε τελικά να μπορείς να δώσεις υπερπολλαπλάσιο bw με το ίδιο κόστος σε σχέση με το ΑΤΜ. Αυτό το έχω διαβάσει σε πολλά άρθρα τέλος της δεκαετίας του 90 απο τους υποστηρικτές του Ethernet/IP. Πχ πολύ μεγαλό κόστος έχουν τα ΑΤΜ switches, ενώ στο Ethernet είναι πολύ φθηνά. Ασε που σε μεγάλες ταχύτητες (1Gbps και βάλε) τα ΑΤΜ κυκλώματα "γονατίζουν". Αυτό είναι το ένα κρατούμενο. 

Τώρα εαν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε μια γενικά ΙP δικτύωση, υποθέτω ότι όλοι που είμαστε στον ίδιο πάροχο (στο δικό του IP DSLAM), για να ανταλλάξουμε πακέτα, αυτά δεν πάνε μέχρι τον πάροχο στις κεντρικές του εγκαταστάσεις, αλλά θα είναι στο επίπεδο του DSLAM (εφόσον είμαστε στο ίδιο). Εαν είμαστε στην ίδια πόλη, (για τον ίδιο πάροχο πάντα), οι συνδέσεις μεταξύ συνδρομητών (πχ voip, p2p κλπ), γινονται στο επίπεδο της πόλης. οπως με τα κανονικά τοπικά δίκτυα. Για τα τελευταία δεν παίρνω και όρκο  :Laughing:  μιας και δεν έχω μελετήσει αναλυτικά πως γίνεται η υλοποίηση σε αυτής της μορφής δικτυώσεις απο τους παρόχους.... Αλλά είναι το πιο λογικό σενάριο.

ΕDIT: Επιπρόσθετα, σε ένα πλήρως IP δίκτυο γλυτώνεις το ATM SAR (Segmentation and Reassembly), που είναι σημαντικά "κοστοβόρο"

----------


## karavagos

> Τώρα εαν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε μια γενικά ΙP δικτύωση, υποθέτω ότι όλοι που είμαστε στον ίδιο πάροχο (στο δικό του IP DSLAM), για να ανταλλάξουμε πακέτα, αυτά δεν πάνε μέχρι τον πάροχο στις κεντρικές του εγκαταστάσεις, αλλά θα είναι στο επίπεδο του DSLAM (εφόσον είμαστε στο ίδιο). Εαν είμαστε στην ίδια πόλη, (για τον ίδιο πάροχο πάντα), οι συνδέσεις μεταξύ συνδρομητών (πχ voip, p2p κλπ), γινονται στο επίπεδο της πόλης. οπως με τα κανονικά τοπικά δίκτυα. Για τα τελευταία δεν παίρνω και όρκο  μιας και δεν έχω μελετήσει αναλυτικά πως γίνεται η υλοποίηση σε αυτής της μορφής δικτυώσεις απο τους παρόχους.... Αλλά είναι το πιο λογικό σενάριο.


Δυστυχώς η λογική σπάνια συμβαδίζει με την τεχνολογία :Wink:  

Για να γίνει το παραπάνω, θα πρέπει τα dslam να έχουν κάρτα για bras functionality και όπως είναι ευρέως γνωστό: έκαστος στο είδος του ....και ο κολιός τον αύγουστο (= ο bras είναι ειδικότητα των cisco/juniper κυρίως).

Οι συγκεκριμένες κάρτες υπάρχουν ήδη από αρκετούς κατασκευαστές dslam, αλλά τα χαρακτηριστικά τους είναι κατά πολύ υποδεέστερα από τα αντίστοιχα των "καθαρών" bras.

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

Ωραια τα λετε, να γραφετε πιο συχνα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφεροντα ολα αυτα =)

Υ.Γ. Anon με λιγα λογια δλδ αν γινεται αυτο που λες ειναι σα να κανεις χοντρικα bridging traffic (σαν bridge στα απλα δυκτια) σε ενα segment του δυκτιου ωστε να μην δημιουργεις congestion στο υπολοιπο χωρις λογο.

----------


## anon

Βασικά δηλαδή λειτουργεί όπως και ένα τοπικό δίκτυο ιεραρχικής δομής. Οπως είπε ο karavagos θα πρέπει το ΙP DSLAM να έχει τις ικανότητες BBRAS (authentication βασικά και κάποια άλλα απαραίτητα), και τότε όλοι στον ίδιο πάροχο θαναι σαν ναναι σε ένα ethernet δίκτυο. Ειδικά για 3play κάπως έτσι πρέπει να παίξει. Ακόμη και εαν τα τωρινά IP DSLAMs δεν έχουν πλήρως αυτές τις δυνατότητες, θα τις έχουν πλήρως σύντομα, γιατί έτσι το δίκτυο είναι scalable....

----------


## karavagos

> Βασικά δηλαδή λειτουργεί όπως και ένα τοπικό δίκτυο ιεραρχικής δομής. Οπως είπε ο karavagos θα πρέπει το ΙP DSLAM να έχει τις ικανότητες BBRAS (authentication βασικά και κάποια άλλα απαραίτητα), και τότε όλοι στον ίδιο πάροχο θαναι σαν ναναι σε ένα ethernet δίκτυο. Ειδικά για 3play κάπως έτσι πρέπει να παίξει. Ακόμη και εαν τα τωρινά IP DSLAMs δεν έχουν πλήρως αυτές τις δυνατότητες, θα τις έχουν πλήρως σύντομα, γιατί έτσι το δίκτυο είναι scalable....


Το triple-play το αναλαμβάνουν L2/L3 switches, διότι ο bras δεν έχει την επεξεργαστική δυνατότητα τέτοιου μεγέθους κίνησης, ενώ τα dslams έχουν περιορισμένες δυνατότητες πάνω σε τεχνολογίες ip/multicast.

----------


## Unreal

> Βασικά δηλαδή λειτουργεί όπως και ένα τοπικό δίκτυο ιεραρχικής δομής. Οπως είπε ο karavagos θα πρέπει το ΙP DSLAM να έχει τις ικανότητες BBRAS (authentication βασικά και κάποια άλλα απαραίτητα), και τότε όλοι στον ίδιο πάροχο θαναι σαν ναναι σε ένα ethernet δίκτυο. Ειδικά για 3play κάπως έτσι πρέπει να παίξει. Ακόμη και εαν τα τωρινά IP DSLAMs δεν έχουν πλήρως αυτές τις δυνατότητες, θα τις έχουν πλήρως σύντομα, γιατί έτσι το δίκτυο είναι scalable....


Anon, λες και ο χαμός που γίνεται με τα Torrent  είναι επειδή ανταλλάσουν αρχεία μεταξύ τους οι χρήστες ενός DSLAM. Τα Torrent ουσιαστικά από έξω τα κατεβάζουμε.

----------


## anon

@unreal Δεν κατάλαβες μάλλον, γιατι πρόκειται για συνέχεια προηγούμενων μυνημάτων. Αυτό είναι υποθετικό σενάριο για τα νέα IP DSLAMs που μπορεί (και θάπρεπε λογικά) να λειτουργεί έτσι. Ειναι κομμάτι απίθανο, ακόμα και εαν είχαμε μια τέτοια υλοποίηση, να έχουμε δύο χρήστες στο ίδιο DSLAM να ανταλλάσουν αρχεία με p2p. Ομως κάτι τέτοιο θα δούλευε πολύ καλά για την IP τηλεφωνία (SIP). Οπου ο server κάνει απλώς την "χρέωση", αλλά όλη η επικοινωνία γίνεται p2p κατευθείαν απο την μία σύνδεση στην άλλη (αυτό βέβαια μπορεία να επεκταθεί σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη ανάλογη σύνδεση, όπως teleconferencing, online gaming κλπ). 

Ομοιως στο video on demand (3play), δεν είναι δυνατόν ο video server να βρίσκεται κεντρικά στην Αθήνα σε ένα σημείο, γιατι το απαιτούμενο bw θα ήταν υπέρογκο. Η λογική είναι ότι σε κάθε DSLAM τοποθετείται τοπικά και ένας video server που λειτουργεί και ως cache των video (δεν μπορεί να έχει άπειρη χωρητικότητα), οπότε μπορεί να έχει όλα αυτά που βλέπονται περισσότερο ή προκειται να ειδωθούν περισσότερο, προς άμεση εξυπηρέτηση...

EDIT: Πάρτε και ένα σχετικό link, και άκρως κατατοπιστικό, για τα παραπάνω http://cp.literature.agilent.com/lit...989-4766EN.pdf

----------


## karavagos

> @unreal Δεν κατάλαβες μάλλον, γιατι πρόκειται για συνέχεια προηγούμενων μυνημάτων. Αυτό είναι υποθετικό σενάριο για τα νέα IP DSLAMs που μπορεί (και θάπρεπε λογικά) να λειτουργεί έτσι. Ειναι κομμάτι απίθανο, ακόμα και εαν είχαμε μια τέτοια υλοποίηση, να έχουμε δύο χρήστες στο ίδιο DSLAM να ανταλλάσουν αρχεία με p2p. Ομως κάτι τέτοιο θα δούλευε πολύ καλά για την IP τηλεφωνία (SIP). Οπου ο server κάνει απλώς την "χρέωση", αλλά όλη η επικοινωνία γίνεται p2p κατευθείαν απο την μία σύνδεση στην άλλη (αυτό βέβαια μπορεία να επεκταθεί σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη ανάλογη σύνδεση, όπως teleconferencing, online gaming κλπ).


Στην τηλεφωνία (όχι στην IP end2end) ισχύει αυτό που λες.

----------


## anon

Θα γινόταν αυτό που λέω εαν στο DSLAM γίνεται είτε απο το ίδιο, είτε απο παρακείμενο και η λειτουργία BRAS, και πάντα μιλώντας για τον ίδιο ISP. Σύντομα θα περάσουμε σε τέτοια τεχνολογία, γιατί μόνο έτσι (fully distributed) θα μπορεί να είναι scalable το δίκτυο και ποιό fault tolerant... Η τάση προς τα εκεί είναι...

----------


## karavagos

> Θα γινόταν αυτό που λέω εαν στο DSLAM γίνεται είτε απο το ίδιο, είτε απο παρακείμενο και η λειτουργία BRAS, και πάντα μιλώντας για τον ίδιο ISP. Σύντομα θα περάσουμε σε τέτοια τεχνολογία, γιατί μόνο έτσι (fully distributed) θα μπορεί να είναι scalable το δίκτυο και ποιό fault tolerant... Η τάση προς τα εκεί είναι...


Μα αυτό είπα παραπάνω.  :Wink:   Ότι στα dslams που παρέχουν pstn->ip τηλεφωνία (άρα η τηλεφωνία δεν ξεκινάει σαν ip από τον χρήστη), υπάρχει η δυνατότητα η κίνηση του voice payload να γίνεται κατευθείαν μεταξύ των πορτών χωρίς να μεσολαβεί άλλο δίκτυο.

----------


## anon

ok! το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε μάλλον με διαφορετικά λόγια... Ελπίζω μόνο να τα δούμε γρήγορα....

----------


## Hwoarang

Συγχαρητήρια Anon. Πολυ αναλυτικα και κατατοπιστικά τα λες

----------


## RyDeR

Δηλαδή πολλά σημερινά dslams που είναι atm θα γυρίζουν σε eth; Υποστηρίζουν αυτήν την αλλαγή ή θα χρειαστεί διαφορετικός εξοπλισμός;


Ωραία τα λέτε πάντως. Μπράβο! :One thumb up:

----------


## anon

nope. Τα παλιά atm dslams θα πρέπει να αλλαχτούν με ip dslams. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές αλλά δεν συμφέρουν in the long run.

----------


## RyDeR

Δηλαδή θα αργήσουμε να δούμε *full* ip δίκτυο απο τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## karavagos

Σε κάποιες περιοχές ήδη είναι IP το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
Μέχρι να γυρίσει ολόκληρο όμως, θα χρειαστεί πάρα πολύ καιρός.

----------


## globalnoise

Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να μάθουμε τις περιοχές αυτές?

----------


## kostas_pav

> Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να μάθουμε τις περιοχές αυτές?


Και να τις μάθεις η αλλαγή δεν έχει γίνει ολικά. Δηλαδή συνεχίζουν και υφίστανται τα άλλα DSLAMs...

Στο κέντρο Τερψιθέας που είμαι εγώ έχουν βάλει IP DSLAM με ETH διασύνδεση και είμαι σε αυτό (δεν ξέρω αν είναι μόνο ένα).

----------


## kostas_pav

> Ήδη έκανα! Έστειλα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ!
> Δεν είδα κανένα εδώ μέσα να στείλει καταγγελία... Μόνο e-mails και fax σε παρόχους έστειλαν μερικοί!
> 
> Η κατάσταση έχει φθάσει στο απροχόρητο... Δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω από P2P, δεν μπορώ να παίξω παιχνίδια, δεν μπορώ να τηλεφωνήσω ούτε καν σε άλλο pc μέσω του Skype (που έχει και λιγότερες απετήσεις). Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι IRC, instant messaging, browsing και κατέβασμα (σε άθλιες ταχήτητες!) Είμαι στα 10packets αυτή τη στιγμή...  
> Στα πόσα επιρεάζετε το browsing??? 
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ πΟΤΕ!!!! 
> 
> Να δώ πότε θα δικαιωθώ! Και αν απαντήσει βλακείες να ξέρετε ότι θα απαιτήσω πίσω όλα τα χρήματα για τις περιόδους του Δεκεμβρίου και Ιανουαρίου που η ADSL είναι ίδια με PSTN! Και φυσικά μέσα θα εμπλεχτεί και η Forthnet γιατί έχω 1Bill!



Θυμάστε την καταγγελία;;;;; :RTFM: 


ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΛΑΒΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ(?) ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ!!!! :Whistle: 

Δείτε όλες τις σελίδες κάνωντας κλικ εδώ... Οι απαντήσεις τους είναι μία και μία (πώς λέμε ένας κι ένας για τα άτομα? :Razz: ). Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

Να σημειώσω ότι αλλάζοντας πάροχο μπήκα σε ADSL2+ DSLAM με ΕΤΗ protocol. Από τις 15/01 περίπου που συνδέθηκα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## No-Name

Πιστέυω πώς δεν σε κάλυψε η απάντηση αυτών. :Thumb down:

----------


## chrisg4

Πειτε μου κατι γιατι θα τρελαθω.Πως γινετε εγω να μη μπωρω να πιασω πανω απο 40 kb/sec με γραμμη 1 mbps και φιλος μου δυο στενα πιο κατω να πιανει 89 με 768 kbps αυτες η ταχυτητες ειναι απο το ftp του ΟΤΕ ftp.otenet.gr. 2 μηνες τωρα πληρωνω για 1mbps και στην ουσια εχω 384
Απο τον ΟΤΕ μου λενε οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι μια χαρα δε βγαζει καπιο προβλημα.

----------


## Unreal

> Πειτε μου κατι γιατι θα τρελαθω.Πως γινετε εγω να μη μπωρω να πιασω πανω απο 40 kb/sec με γραμμη 1 mbps και φιλος μου δυο στενα πιο κατω να πιανει 89 με 768 kbps αυτες η ταχυτητες ειναι απο το ftp του ΟΤΕ ftp.otenet.gr. 2 μηνες τωρα πληρωνω για 1mbps και στην ουσια εχω 384
> Απο τον ΟΤΕ μου λενε οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι μια χαρα δε βγαζει καπιο προβλημα.


Μήπως ο φίλος σου είναι σε shared LLU με Vivodi η Tellas? Για να συμβαίνει αυτό σίγουρα δεν είστε στο ίδιο DSLAM. Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μην έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά το DSL modem σου. Συγχρονίζει σίγουρα στο 1Mbps/256Kbps?

----------


## yiapap

> Θυμάστε την καταγγελία;;;;;
> 
> 
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΛΑΒΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ(?) ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ!!!!
> 
> Δείτε όλες τις σελίδες κάνωντας κλικ εδώ... Οι απαντήσεις τους είναι μία και μία (πώς λέμε ένας κι ένας για τα άτομα?). Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
> 
> Να σημειώσω ότι αλλάζοντας πάροχο μπήκα σε ADSL2+ DSLAM με ΕΤΗ protocol. Από τις 15/01 περίπου που συνδέθηκα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.


Κώστα ανέβασε το συνημμένο εδώ. Το link που έδωσες δε δουλεύει. Ακόμη κι αν βγάλω τον χαρακτήρα %7E που μάλλον έβαλες κατά λάθος το Link βγάζει 404 not found.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Κώστα ανέβασε το συνημμένο εδώ. Το link που έδωσες δε δουλεύει. Ακόμη κι αν βγάλω τον χαρακτήρα %7E που μάλλον έβαλες κατά λάθος το Link βγάζει 404 not found.


Δεν μπορώ γιατί ξεπερνάει το 1,95MByte που επιτρέπετε στα .zip αρχεία. Προσπάθησα ξανά στο link. Το διόρθωσα. :Wink:

----------


## STARJOHN

ADSL_G.dmt Αυτο γραφει στο dsl mode στο ρουτερ 660η  zyxel.
Τι σημαινει οτι ειναι dslam atm?
Ξερει κανεις?

----------


## RyDeR

> Δεν μπορώ γιατί ξεπερνάει το 1,95MByte που επιτρέπετε στα .zip αρχεία. Προσπάθησα ξανά στο link. Το διόρθωσα.


Ανέβαστο σε κάποιο file hosting server.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Ανέβαστο σε κάποιο file hosting server.


Μα το διόρθωσα... Τώρα δουλεύει! :Wink:

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

Pinging www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=250
Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=250
Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=250
Reply from 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=250

11 το βραδυ, τι να πω ΗΛΕΟC, κανω υπομονη οσο μπορω αλλα τα πραγματα πανε απο το κακο στο χειροτερο  :Sad:

----------


## gchatz

εχω διαβασει σχεδον ολες τις σελιδες αυτου του θεματος και πιστευω οτι μαλλον ειμαι και εγω θυμα αυτης τις καταστασεις...εδω και 2 μηνες περιπου χρησιμοποιω το netop για συνδεση 2 pc απο το σπιτι μου στη δουλεια μου και εντελως ξαφνικα μια μερα αυτο σταματισε να γινετε, χωρις καμια αλλαγη σε τιποτα (Pc-router-firewall) και να σας πω την αληθεια ημουν ετοιμος να παω σε λυσεις ριζικες (format pc-αλλαγη router) αλλα απ οτι διαβαζω εδω περα και με την εντυπωση οτι και το netop χρησιμοποιει udp πακετα τοτε μαλλον ειμαι θυμα και εγω. υπαρχει λυση στο θεμα τελικα?? 
Υ.Γ: Μηπος μπορω να κανω κατι ειδικα για το netop ωστε να το παρακαμψω αυτο το προβλημα?? 
Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## billdimi

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικά με το πρόγραμμα adslspeedtester που προτείνετε σε αυτό το θέμα με το παρακάτω Link:

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1134332446

το κατέβασα, αλλά το αρχείο δεν αποσυμπιέζεται και όλα τα προγράμματα λένε ότι το αρχείο είναι κατεστραμένο. Είναι πράγματι κατεστραμένο ή μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο που δεν το γνωρίζω;

Συγνώμη εννοούσα adslpackettester και όχι adslspeedtester που έγραψα κατά λάθος.

----------


## nnn

Καλώς ήρθες,ξαναδώσε μας το link γιατί είναι broken.

----------


## billdimi

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1134332446

----------


## billdimi

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/attachme...7&d=1134332446

ελπίζω τώρα να έρθει σωστά

Μπορείτε να δείτε και το παρακάτω θέμα:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1086

Εδώ υπάρχει ένα attachment αρχείο που όταν το κατεβάζεις όλα τα προγράμματα συμπίεσης λένε ότι είναι κατεστραμμένο

----------


## nnn

Σε εμένα το κάνει unzip κανονικά,τσέκαρε το πρόγραμμα αποσυμπίεσης που έχεις.

----------


## billdimi

Σε παρακαλώ μπορείς να μου το στείλεις αποσυμπιεσμένο;

billdimi@in.gr

please

----------


## nnn

Το ξαναζίπαρα και το ανεβάζω εδώ.

----------


## billdimi

Δυστυχώς ούτε και τώρα αποσιμπιέζεται. Το winzip λέει ότι λείπουν 96 bytes από το αρχείο και δεν το ανοίγει, το winrar λέει ότι το αρχείο είναι κατεστραμένο και το αποσιμπιεστικό των windows xp λένε ότι το αρχείο είναι κατεστραμένο. Εσύ ποιό συμπιεστικό χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## nnn

Winzip,μάλλον έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## wintech2003

http://rapidshare.com/files/16057749...cketTester.zip

----------


## billdimi

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, εκτός και αν το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από το link του adslgr.com

Γιατί δεν μου το στέλνεις αποσιμπιεσμένο με email? τόσο δύσκολο σου είναι?

----------


## sdikr

> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, εκτός και αν το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από το link του adslgr.com
> 
> Γιατί δεν μου το στέλνεις αποσιμπιεσμένο με email? τόσο δύσκολο σου είναι?


Μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στον υπολογιστή σου,  σκέψου πόσοι το έχουν κατεβάσει  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, εκτός και αν το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από το link του adslgr.com
> 
> Γιατί δεν μου το στέλνεις αποσιμπιεσμένο με email? τόσο δύσκολο σου είναι?


Ούτε από το rapidshare δεν σου ανοίγει ?
Υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο Pc σου.

----------


## yiapap

Υπάρχει και μια ακόμη πιθανότητα, να έχει γίνει cached το corrputed αρχείο στον browser σου. Δοκίμασε να το κατεβάσεις αφού καθαρίσεις την Cache του browser σου ή (ακόμη καλύτερα) δοκίμασε να το κατεβάσεις με άλλο browser  :Wink:

----------


## billdimi

Εντάξει, το κατέβασα από το rapidshare. Thanks. Πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν κατέβαινε από δω. Ποτέ δεν είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## kadronarxis

Και του Παύλου Μελά μπήκε στο χωρό των περιορισμών.
Δείτε:


Ακόμα και στις 3 το πρωί, το γράφημα δεν θα γράψει πάνω από 50-55 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο.


28 Μάρτη τελειώνει το εξάμηνο connx.
Ήδη έβαλα forthnet για εναλλακτικό στην τηλεφωνία.

Πήρα τηλεφωνο το 134 και μου είπαν για να διακοπεί το connx, χρειάζεται να πάρω τηλεφωνο 28 του μηνός.
Άντε να δούμε τότε.

----------


## [+=]Neo_Geo{Ech13}

Σε σχεση με τα δικα μου τα 50-55 ειναι απλα wow !

----------


## kadronarxis

Φίλε NeoGeo, wow όπως λέμε vista?  :Smile:  
Δεν αγχώνομαι για τις ταχύτητες.... απλά για το γαμώτο,  ο οτες μου δίνει 512 τη στιγμή που έπρεπε να δίνει κάτι κοντά σε 1024. Δεν είναι εγγυημένες οι ταχύτητες πράγματι.
Ούτε η τηλεφωνία στον οτε είναι εγγυημένη. Δικαίωμά μου, να έχω προεπιλογή με όποια εταιρεία θέλω.

----------


## hostolis

Εδώ έχουμε ακούσει οτι αν πιάνουμε το 1/8 της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μιας και ο πΟΤΕς δεν εγγυάται τις ταχύτητες. Ναι, έχει ακουστεί και αυτό. 1/8.

----------


## gravis

με την αφιξη των πακετων του οτε  4,8 και 24mbps, τι γινετε με τα πακετα? εχουμε ξεπερασει πλεον το προβλημα?

----------


## Hwoarang

Δεν υφίσταται τέτοιο προβλημα εδώ και καιρό. Το voip και το gaming πετούσε και στα 4, 8, 24mbps

----------


## globalnoise

AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA ιστορικό thread  :Very Happy:

----------


## al0000

Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα?
Ήταν ίσως ο βασικότερος λόγος που έφυγα από ΟΤΕ πριν 1 χρόνο...
voip ποτέ λειτουργούσε σωστά και gaming ήταν αδύνατο, μπούκωνε η γραμμή...

----------


## anon

Αναλόγως την περιοχή. Υπάρχουν ακόμη μέρη όπου υφίσταται πρόβλημα (μόνο ΑΡΥΣ, πολλοί κατα αναλογία heavy downloaders κλπ).... Σίγουρα ομως η κατάσταση έχει βελτιωθεί σημαντικά.

----------


## euri

Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό δεν έχω πρόβλημα πακέτων με ΑΡΥΣ Forthnet.  Δεν ανεβαίνουν τρελά, αλλά συνήθως είναι πάνω από 100 και παίζει ανάλογα με την ώρα της ημέρας.

----------


## ownagE_

Επιβεβαιωνω κι εγω απο την πλευρα μου ως (pro  :Razz: ) gamer οτι το προβλημα με 8/24 δεν υπαρχει.
Με 768/2048 υπηρχε φυσικα.

Οριστε κι ενα screenshot απο το ASE με την 24.

----------


## hostolis

Παρακαλώ να μπεί στα ιστορικά αρχεία του adslgr.com  :Respekt:

----------


## devine1

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΘΣΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ  ΣΑΦΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΥΣ ?Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΗ...............ΠΑΙΖΩ ΟΝΛΙΝΕ ΕΝΑ GAME TO AOE3 KAI ΕΧΩ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ !ΤΙ ΦΤΑΕΙ?PLS ΜΕ ΑΠΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?

----------

